#ubuntu-it 2011-05-02
<CoOltux> sera a tutti
<CoOltux> c'è qualcuno???
<tafanari> buonasera atutti  qui si può chiedere qualcosa che riguarda xubuntu o cè un canale specifico per questa distribuzione?
<tafanari>  ,..buonasera atutti  qui si può chiedere qualcosa che riguarda xubuntu o cè un canale specifico per questa distribuzione?
<CoOltux> ragazzi
<CoOltux> come si leva la barra unity
<CoOltux> ???
<fleurtherock> insdtallare gnome? è un problema?
<Carlin0> buonanotte a tutti
<stejazz> sera a tutti
<stejazz> sapete per caso come mai quando entro in chat mi dice --> * #ubuntu-it-chat :Cannot send to channel
<stejazz> ????
<stejazz> non c'è nessuno stanotte?
<crow> ciao
<crow> ehm
<crow> italiani?
<Guest16022> sisi/nick raven
<Guest16022> uhm
<Guest16022> ooo
<Guest16022> oook
<Guest16022> dunque ho un acer style gemstone col volume touch
<Guest16022> pensavo che il nuovo kernel aggiornato su natty lo acchiappasse
<Guest16022> invece nada -.-
<Guest16022> e' proprio il kernel
<Guest16022> ho pensato a un'applicaizone che facesse girare i ldriver originale acer di windows su ubuntu...
<Guest16022> ma nada
<Guest16022> che carini i giocattolini inventati da acer peccato che questi giocattolini sono monopolizzati dal kernel nt -.-
<Guest16022> bastardi figli di bill -.-
<Guest16022> nessuno ha esperienze a riguardo?
<Guest16022> qualche fortunato proprietario di un acer aspire 4935g?
<Guest16022> T-T
<Guest16022> adoro ubuntu ma nonmi alza i lvolume col ditino T-T
<Guest16022> mammmaaaaa....san linus torvald parla coi cinesi integralo nel kernel
<Guest16022> vado via
<Scall> Che versione di Firefox utilizza Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<glpiana> ola
<MoL0ToV> ciao ragazzi, ho installato la nuova 11.04, ma nel menu effetti non posso più attivare o disattivare gli effetti 3d
<MoL0ToV> ora dove si impostano?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, si sceglie al login se usare unity (ubuntu), gnome con effetti (ubuntu classic) o gnome senza effetti (ubuntu classic no effects
<MoL0ToV> gdm in pratica?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, sì, gdm se usi gdm per il login
<MoL0ToV> mh
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, cosa ti lascia perplesso?
<MoL0ToV> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, e che c'entra con l'attivazione degli effetti? ccsm serve per la configurazione degli effetti
<MoL0ToV> eh va bene
<MoL0ToV> si mi sono spiegato male
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, anzitutto dimmi: all'avvio è partito unity?
<MoL0ToV> glpiana: ti spiego meglio
<MoL0ToV> in pratica sul portatile avevo già gli effetti avanzati abilitati, ho fatto l'upgrade e automaticamente le finestre effetto "gomma rimbalzina" per capirsi me lo sono portato dietro, mentre su questo pc non erano attivati gli advanced ma i basic
<MoL0ToV> e adesso non so come attivarli
<MoL0ToV> visto che non c'è più standard/basic/advanced
<MoL0ToV> nel menu aspetto
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, gli effetti, una vlta attivati, li gestisci con ccsm. ma per attivarli devi scegliere al login.
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, quella scheda non esiste più
<MoL0ToV> ah asp allora torno al login e vedo cosa c'è
<glpiana> ci sarà quello che ti ho elencato. tu vuoi usare gnome con effetti? scegli gnome classic
<MoL0ToV> mh
<MoL0ToV> c'è ubuntu
<MoL0ToV> ho scelto quello
<MoL0ToV> e ho unity
<MoL0ToV> ma dove attivo o disattivo gli effetti grafici?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, non ci vogliamo capire a quanto vedo -.-
<MoL0ToV> devo installare ccsm?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, se hai unity stai già usando gli effetti
<MoL0ToV> si non ci siamo capiti, li voglio modificare
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, installati ccsm e configura. ma occhio, che se usi unity molti plugin non puoi usarli
<MoL0ToV> ah ok
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, se invece al login scegli ubuntu classic puoi fare esattamente quello che facevi prima
<MoL0ToV> ma se modifico da classic
<MoL0ToV> poi se le riporta anche in unity?
<MoL0ToV> quelle compatibili?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, prova. male che vada resetti compiz
<MoL0ToV> okY grazie
<Dig> Salve, avete qualche tra le mani qualche discussione non da bar su Unity?
<glpiana> Dig, di discussioni su unity ce ne sono una marea, purtroppo però spesso e volentieri finiscono in ogni caso in discussioni da bar
<Dig> Salve, avete tra le mani qualche discussione non da bar su unity (versione in italiano)
<glpiana> Dig, se ne vuoi parlare su questi canali però ti chiedo di farlo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, ma nella ubuntu-classic non c'è più il menu aspetto -> effetti standard/medi/avanzati
<MoL0ToV> :|
<Dig> glpiana: me ne sono accorto ma se si va verso Unity qualche motivo ci sarà. Ne sto leggendo ma pare che gnome e unity siano due squadre di calcio
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, ah ma allora mi pigli in giro :D
<Dig> glpiana: ok, scusate lo spam
<MoL0ToV> o forse ho capito male...
<glpiana> Dig, ti ho chiesto di parlarne in #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, ti ho detto che non c'è più quella scheda
<MoL0ToV> ah neanche in classic... ok... e allora come attivo compiz?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, che poi tra effetti normali e avanzati, una volta che usi ccsm non cambia proprio nulla
<MoL0ToV> gli effetti dico
<MoL0ToV> si ma io adesso ho attivi i standard
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, se stai usando unity SONO GIA' ATTIVI!!! <--- è più chiaro così?
<glpiana> quante volte ancora vuoi che lo scriva?
<MoL0ToV> non posso più passare a normali o avanzati?
<MoL0ToV> non sto usando unity in questo momento
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, dai basta fare il troll per favore, è lunedì mattina
<MoL0ToV> sono in ubuntu-classic
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, l'hai messo ccsm?
<MoL0ToV> no ovviamente
<glpiana> perchè ovviamente?
<MoL0ToV> avevo capito che entrando con la vecchia sessione trovavo il vecchio menu
<MoL0ToV> ora procedo
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, ok, quindi non hai letto. fa nulla
<MoL0ToV> il pacchetto è simple-ccsm ?
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> no, sompizconfig-settings-manager
<glpiana> !ccsm | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<glpiana> *compiz -.-
<MoL0ToV> mh...
<MoL0ToV> c'è una cosa che non mi torna
<glpiana> sentiamo
<MoL0ToV> installando simple-ccsm mi dice che rimuoverà unity
<MoL0ToV> e tutti i pacchetti compiz
<MoL0ToV> è normale?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, ma se ti ho detto di mettere compizconfig-settings-manager
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> davvero no capisco. amen
<MoL0ToV> veramente c'è scritto installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'.
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, ciao e buona giornata
<MoL0ToV> ahah
<MoL0ToV> dai, non prendertela che è lunedì mattina per tutti ;)
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, appunto, non vedo perchè farmi prendere in giro quando invece cercavo di darti una mano
<MoL0ToV> ma chi ti prende in giro...
<MoL0ToV> ora ho installato compizconfig-settings-manager
<glpiana> tu evidentemente. non ho mai scritto simple ccsm. mi son sempre riferito a compizconfig-settings-manager e tu metti, indovina cosa? simple ccsm
<MoL0ToV> devo riavviare gnome per avere le impostaizoni?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, no, avvia compizconfig-settings-manager
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, non c'è nulla di diverso dalle precedenti versioni
<MoL0ToV> da dove sia avvia? da init.d?
<glpiana> !troll | MoL0ToV ultimo avvertimento
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV ultimo avvertimento: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<MoL0ToV> dai lascia stare, mi arrangio
<MoL0ToV> grazie cmq
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, ma cosa ti arrangi! ma pensa te. ma hai letto le cose che ti sono apparse a schermo?
<glpiana> hai letto bene il messaggio del bot che ti dice dove trovwerai poi il programma
<glpiana> o visto che era nella riga sotto veniva fastidioso leggerla?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> <ubot-it> MoL0ToV: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze  <--------
<MoL0ToV> non riesco mica a trovarla l'impostazione delle finestre di gomma... tipo che rimbalzano..
<MoL0ToV> come diavolo si chiamerà?
<micmord> Installando un pacchetto dovrei aumentare il livello di personalizzazione nel setup iniziale. Non ricordo quale parametro di sistema gestisce la verbosità del setup... idee?
<OverMe> oh hi
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, dovrebbe essere "finestre tremolanti" ma selezionandolo non cambia nulla... mah!
<daniele> buondì volevo chiedere se qualcuno mi sapeva dire se conviene o meno fare l'avanzamento di distribuzione
<daniele> ho già iniziato poi sono andato a guardare su vari siti e mi sono accorto che viene sconsigliato
<daniele> per cui mi sto leggermente cagando sotto
<MoL0ToV> ciao daniele, io l'ho fatto e non ci sono stati problemi
<MoL0ToV> tutto liscio
<daniele> grazie
<MoL0ToV> unica cosa
<daniele> di
<MoL0ToV> se hai una scheda grafica 3d opengl
<MoL0ToV> e ti interessa mantenere gli effetti grafici del window manager
<daniele> intendi compiz e tutto il resto giust0?
<MoL0ToV> ti conviene andare su sistema-preferenze-aspetto
<MoL0ToV> e abilitare avanzate
<MoL0ToV> perchè poi diventa un pò caotico impostarle personalizzate
<MoL0ToV> esatto
<daniele> dove si trova avanzate?
<MoL0ToV> sistema-preferenze-aspetto
<daniele> perchè adesso che ci sono andato
<MoL0ToV> effetti grafici
<daniele> non si vede piu
<daniele> non esiste piu
<daniele> ho tema sfondo e carattere
<MoL0ToV> ah... boh fino all'altro giorno sulla 10.04 ce l'avevo..
<daniele> sta installando in questo momento gli aggiornamenti
<daniele> anche io
<daniele> era settato avanzate
<MoL0ToV> cmq in sostanza ora che ho aggiornato non riesco più ad abilitare le finestre tremolanti
<daniele> l'ultimo se non sbaglio
<daniele> per gli effetti
<daniele> spero che i problemi che sto riscontrando in questo momento tipo mozilla in inglese, quadrappasel che non parte aspetto senza alcune pagine
<daniele> sia dovuto al fatto che sta installando pacchetti
<daniele> ho anche io le finestre in quel modo
<daniele> ho anche diversi temi da quello originale di ubuntu
<blackbit> comunque unity merita un'applauso, anche se ancora si più migliorare
<daniele> grazie tante Mol0tov
<daniele> ora devo solo attendere 1 oretta e aspettare che finisca di installare
<blackbit> daniele ma stai facendo un'aggiornamento?
<daniele> si
<blackbit> da che versione?
<daniele> 10.10 a 11.04
<blackbit> come me ieri
<blackbit> finì che passai la notte in bianco
<daniele> ottimo
<glpiana> !chat | daniele blackbit
<ubot-it> daniele blackbit: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<daniele> che belle notizie
<blackbit> fossi in te farei un backup serio dei dati prima di lasciare che si riavvii
<blackbit> questo vale per qualsiasi aggiornamento
<daniele> oramai
<daniele> posso bloccarlo prima che finisca
<daniele> ?
<glpiana> !chat | daniele blackbit e due
<ubot-it> daniele blackbit e due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> daniele, se sta scaricando sì, se sta installando meglio di no
<daniele> sta installando
<glpiana> daniele, allora lascia stare. non fermarlo o non riavvii più
<daniele> posso domandare che errori dava a blackbit che errori si è ritrovato ad affrontare?
<blackbit> infatti non intendevo fermarlo, intendevo semplicemente una copia della home e dei suoi dati se eventualmente li tiene lì
<glpiana> daniele, sarebbe meglio lo faceste in query privata o su #ubuntu-it-chat
<daniele> allright
<MoL0ToV> io di unity sono davvero contento
<daniele> chiedo questo se non faccio alcun tipo di backup, e alla fine dell'agiornamento non funzionasse qualcosa posso fare (tipo windows) tornare indietro
<daniele> con il calendario
<MoL0ToV> c'è qualche bachetto estetico per lo più
<blackbit> @daniele: no
<ubottu-it> blackbit: Error: "daniele:" is not a valid command.
<glpiana> daniele, tornare indietro direi di no
<daniele> tipo quella cazzata non ricordo come si chiamasse
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, per favore, per le considerazioni estetiche e di uso parlane in #ubuntu-it-chat
<blackbit> daniele ti ho scritto in query privata
<stejazz> giorno a tutti
<daniele> ripristino di sistema quella roba li insomma non è estetica la questione
<glpiana> daniele, su quello ti ho risposto
<daniele> come faccio ad andare un query privata?
<daniele> così evito di fare altri danni e ricevere altri cartellini
<daniele> ""
<blackbit> daniele: cercami nell'elenco a destra, tasto destro del mouse sul mio nome, clicca 'chat'
<daniele> elenco a destra???? what
<stejazz> ragazzi sapete per caso perchè non posso scrivere nella chat??
<daniele> glpiana, puoi aiutarmi a scrivere in chat privata come posso fare?
<daniele> ./quit
<stejazz> blackbit, si ma se scrivo
<stejazz> <blackbit> nessuno?
<stejazz> <stejazz> ciao
<daniele> scusatemi ancora so di essere fuori dal regolamento, non è per provocazione, è proprio ignoranza in materia come faccio a scirvere in chat privata????? tasto destro sul nome chat non lo vedo
<blackbit> daniele avrai un'elenco di utenti da qualche parte no?
<daniele> no
<daniele> c'è un elenco iniziale quando entro
<blackbit> una lista in cui c'è scritto 'a7x, anubi, blackbit....'
<stejazz> blackbit, non mi va la chat
<daniele> si ma se clicco con il muose mi da le possibilità del terminale apri terminale nuova scheda etc..
<blackbit> ecco, fai apri nuova scheda sul mio nome
<stejazz> va be' almeno qui posso scrivere
<stejazz> ^_^
<daniele> e se continuo a scrivere mi scomparirà anche l'elenco che vedo sopra e non posso tornare indetro con lo scroll vedi un po tu come sono messo
<zeitgeist000> cia quante possibilita ci sono che dopo aver upgradato da10.10 a 11.04 quanlcosa non funzioni?
<fabini84> Buongiorno
<jester-> zeitgeist000: frequenti come al solito
<zeitgeist000> thanks
<daniele> vabe non sono riuscito a capirci molto da quello che ho letto non saprei mettere mano da nessuna parte, elenco utenti non so dove si trovi credo che dovrei crearlo io ma bò bè ci vediamo più in la magari ora aspetto che finisca l'avanzamento di distribuzione per poi vedere il mio sistema andare in crash totale (l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita)
<daniele> bye bye
<jester-> glpiana: ci sono i font un po foschi ma funza
<MoL0ToV> glpiana ce l'ho fatta finalmente
<MoL0ToV> ho rimosso e riaggiunto unity e compiz
<MoL0ToV> e adesso funzionano tutti gli effetti
<MoL0ToV> figo il nuovo sistema molto comodo
<MoL0ToV> e gira veloce anche con scheda integrata intel
<glpiana> bene :)
<MoL0ToV> ma per aggiungere un icona staticamente nella barra a fianco?
<blackbit> 'keep in taskbar' o come sia sia in italiano
<glpiana> mantieni nel launcher
<MoL0ToV> e dove sarebbe questa impostazioncina?
<MoL0ToV> ah si
<MoL0ToV> tasto destro
<MoL0ToV> fiko
<MoL0ToV> proprio ben fatto, anche graficamente
<jester-> o la trascini dentro
<MoL0ToV> assomiglia parecchio al mac o sbaglio? :-)
<jester-> neanche da lontano
<MoL0ToV> il concetto almeno
<jester-> diciamo l'idea dei menu global
<MoL0ToV> altra domandina: ma l'ora nella taskbar in alto
<MoL0ToV> clicco su impostazioni data e ora
<MoL0ToV> e non mi esce la pagina di config
<MoL0ToV> anche a voi fa così?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, non lo apre dall'orologio. vai nella ricerca applicazioni e scrivi ora e data
<jester-> non avendo un net/notebook l'ho solo provata per curiosità
<MoL0ToV> mh mi si è bloccata la barra a sinistra con le icone sempre aperta
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, rimane sempre aperta se non ci sono finestre a tutto schermo
<MoL0ToV> invece ce ne sono
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, allora è lì così perchè ci hai cliccato col destro
<glpiana> schiaccia il tasto win e poi esc
<MoL0ToV> ah... e come si schioda?
<MoL0ToV> no nisba
<MoL0ToV> rimane aperta
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, strano. vedrai che si schioda se cominci a usare qualche finestra
<MoL0ToV> vabbè al massimo faccio logout
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, prova a cambiare desktop, a spostare qualche finestra
<MoL0ToV> ah ci sono anche più desktop come prima?
<MoL0ToV> c'è una combinazione di tasti per cambiarlo?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, icona con i riquadri, cliccala
<MoL0ToV> che figo
<MoL0ToV> proprio bello
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, ora clicca col destro sull'icona della lente con il + e vedi il menu dei programmi
<MoL0ToV> che benfatto
<MoL0ToV> ma in pratica sostituisce metacity?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, no, compiz sostituisce metacity, come ha sempre fatto
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, in pratica sostituisce gnome-panel
<MoL0ToV> ah capito
<MoL0ToV> ma poi quando uscirà gnome3?
<MoL0ToV> il gnome panel sparirà e faranno una nuova verisone del gnome panel in stile unity
<MoL0ToV> o cosa?
<MoL0ToV> :)
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, la sfera di cristallo mi arriva nel pomeriggio. abbi pazienza
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, gnome3 e unity sembrano al momento due strade diverse e alternative
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, gnome3 puoi già installarlo su natty, da ppa
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho un piccolo problema: ho ubuntu installato in dual boot e da qualche giorno è scomparso il time-out cioè non ci sono più i secondi
<pivellino-ubuntu> e quindi devo per forza premere invio per avviare ubuntu
<pivellino-ubuntu> cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> pivellino-ubuntu, prova un sudo update-grub, se non cambia vediamo meglio
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho già fatto poco fa ma niente
<enzotib> pivellino-ubuntu, metti /etc/default/grub su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<pivellino-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602190/
<enzotib> pivellino-ubuntu, sembra a posto
<pivellino-ubuntu> tra l'altro dopo che ho messo alcuni mesi 5 secondi invece di 10 funzionava benissimo
<pivellino-ubuntu> e ultimamente non l'ho proprio toccato
<pivellino-ubuntu> non so.
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, nel terminale dai: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, dimmi quando finisce
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, ora prova a riavviare. se ancora non va facciamo fare un check del disco
<pivellino-ubuntu> già finito
<pivellino-ubuntu> nessun outpout
<glpiana> ok
<pivellino-ubuntu> riavvio?
<glpiana> riavvia lo stesso e poi torna
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok
<snake_> buon giorno
<snake_> come faccio?
<glpiana> snake_, ci immaginiamo una domanda e ti diamo una risposta a caso? :)
<massimo18> snake_: sali sul balcone e ti butti
<pivellino-ubuntu> niente da fare
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, nel terminale: touch /forcefsck
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, poi riavvia e ti fa la scansione del disco
<snake_> glpiana : scherzavo,alludevo ad una risposta del genere
<pivellino-ubuntu> mi dice permesso negato
<pivellino-ubuntu> faccio con sudo
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, sì scusa, metti sudo davanti
<snake_> glpiana ecco dove sono arrivato con il ripristino. http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,457567.msg3578795.html#msg3578795
<pivellino-ubuntu> non mi ha chiesto la password, è normale?
<massimo18> ?
<fabini84> scusate il pacchetto per configurare unity-compiz
<pivellino-ubuntu> glpiana  Grazie, riavvio e poi posto
<fabini84> come si chiama, me lo son scordo O_o
<glpiana> !ccsm | fabini84
<ubot-it> fabini84: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<glpiana> fabini84, installa il primo
<fabini84> ah ok :D
<snake_> posso chiedere se è presente un prof.di partizioni?
<glpiana> !aiuto | snake_
<ubot-it> snake_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pivellino-ubuntu> glpiana  Fatto il controllo del disco
<snake_> :-)
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, oki, hai già riavviato dopo il controllo?
<pivellino-ubuntu> quindi riavvio di nuovo?
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, sì, così vediamo se è servito
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok
<snake_> cheguà,ne sto uscendo matto con questo problema...matto e triste molto.
<DigiMax> Buon giorno a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 11.04. è installato su un eeepc 900. In pratica spesse volte mi si blocca il sistema lasciando lo schermo bloccato con il solo puntatore sbloccato. Altre volte mi si blocca il sistema con delle righe nello schermo.
<filo1234> snake_: ma sei di capoterra?
<glpiana> !chat | filo1234
<ubot-it> filo1234: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<snake_> eya
<filo1234> ah ecco ok
<snake_> anche tu?
<pivellino-ubuntu> glpiana Ancora niente
<snake_> filo1234: anche tu?
<filo1234> snake_: entra in chat
<snake_> ubuntu-doc?
<filo1234> !chat | snake_
<ubot-it> snake_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pivellino-ubuntu> mi sposto, vado a mangiare
<DigiMax_> Rieccomi scusate, appunto si è ribloccato
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: puoi postare cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg  e anche ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<DigiMax> Qualcuno percaso aveva risposto?
<glpiana> DigiMax, no, per ora nessuno. che scheda video monta?
<DigiMax> glpiana, te lo dico subito
<DigiMax> glpiana Intel 910GML Intel GMA 900 UMA
<glpiana> DigiMax, il sistema lo hai installato o hai aggiornato da versioni precedenti?
<DigiMax> installato
<glpiana> DigiMax, hai già fatto gli aggiornamenti?
<DigiMax> glpiana si
<glpiana> DigiMax, che interfaccia stai usando?
<DigiMax> classica
<glpiana> DigiMax, con effetti?
<DigiMax> di default, non ho modificato
<glpiana> DigiMax, termina la sessione e al login scegli ubutnu classico no effects
<DigiMax> dovrei perdere quindi gli effetti?
<glpiana> DigiMax, sì, ma per cortesia, fregatene un attimo degli effetti e vediamo come si comporta
<DigiMax> si hai ragione
<glpiana> oppure tientelo così che si impalla. ottimo un sistema con gli effetti su cui non si può lavorare :D
<DigiMax> far così e vedrò come si comporta
<DigiMax> grazie glpiana, ti devo una birra
<glpiana> DigiMax, oki, così capiamo se è la scheda video o altro
<DigiMax> :)
<DigiMax> scappo a pranzare, buon pranzo a tutti
<pivellino-ubuntu> filo1234  Devo scrivere su terminale at /boot/grub/grub.cfg  e anche ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, cat non at
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: si sono 2 comandi
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok
<pivellino-ubuntu> ecco il primo   http://paste.ubuntu.com/602210/
<pivellino-ubuntu> ecco il secondo   http://paste.ubuntu.com/602212/
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: nel risultato del primo comando, alla fine, leggo un /etc/grub.d/41_custom
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: di cosas si tratta?
<pivellino-ubuntu> che ne so
<pivellino-ubuntu> bo!!!!!
<filo1234> eh che ne so io
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: cat /etc/grub.d/41_custom  metti su pastebin
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<pivellino-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602214/
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: fai questa prova va  sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<giuse> salve a tutti
<pivellino-ubuntu> filo1234  http://paste.ubuntu.com/602217/
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: fai un reboot
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<pivellino-ubuntu> filo1234  Niente
<pivellino-ubuntu> tutto come prima
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: boh non ho altre idee allora
<pivellino-ubuntu> lascio così
<pivellino-ubuntu> grazie
<fabini84> i driver ati propietari
<fabini84> vanno peggio di quelli free
<fabini84> unity mi va a scatti a volte
<fabini84> lo fa anche a voi?
<massimo18> no
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: fai una prova però, almeno vediamo se cambia qualcosa, decommenta la riga GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0  e aumenta il timeout a 10
<glpiana> fabini84, driver proposti dal gestore?
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: almeno vediamo se cambia qualcosa
<pivellino-ubuntu> lo faccio da star-up manager?
<pivellino-ubuntu> oppure direttamente dal file?
<pivellino-ubuntu> poi vedo
<pivellino-ubuntu> grazie
<FloodBotIt1> pivellino-ubuntu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> fabini84, non in privato per cortesia
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: dal file
<pivellino-ubuntu> si scusa
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: ecco perchè allora poi le cose vanno male....
<fabini84> glpiana, che nn ho mai usato empaty er irc e ci impazzisco con le notifiche, pensavo che fosse un privato..comunque si i driver del gestore
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: startup-stacippa.... avrà fatto qualche cassata
<pivellino-ubuntu> filo1234  Non ricordo più il percorso del file da editare
<glpiana> fabini84, ok. se van meglio gli open, disinstallali
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: rimuovi startup-manager che è meglio
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<fabini84> prima  vedo un pò se c'è una differenza di prestazioni con surriscaldamento/app 3d/ ecc..eccc..
<pivellino-ubuntu> fatto ma riavvio dopo.
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: update-grub prima
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, fatto pure questo. Riavvio dopo perchè sto facendo altre cose, grazie
<linux_> salve a tutti sto cercando di far partire mirc con wine ma non ci riesco come posso fare?
<glpiana> linux_, usare programmi antivi, no?
<glpiana> *nativi
<filo1234> linux_: per quale insano motivo?
<blackbit> linux, prova empaty
<blackbit> empathy, scusa
<linux_> scusatemi ma sono nuovo di ubuntu  ma conosco bene mirc per questo
<jester-> linux_: kvirc non ti piace che altrettanto tamarro?
<glpiana> !xchat | linux_
<ubot-it> linux_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<fabini84> mirc con wine va benino, ma spesso se vuoi far girare script mirc
<fabini84> ti si inchioda
<fabini84> meglio xchat
<linux_> e come si usa?
<fabini84> è molto simile, forse più intuitivo
<jester-> linux_: forse se leggi la guida.........
<linux_> mi dai il link?
<jester-> <glpiana> !xchat | linux_
<jester-> <ubot-it> linux_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<blackbit> linux, mi sa che hai sbagliato os cmq :D
<linux_> come mai?!
<linux_> jester dove spiega come scaricare?
<glpiana> linux_, come scaricare cosa?
<jester-> linux_: e leggila sta guida
<linux_> fatto
<ynor> salve sto inziando ad usare ubuntu
<ynor> vorrei installare un programma per editare video
<jester-> Installazione
<jester-> Per installare il programma è sufficiente installare il pacchetto xchat.
<jester-> sono tutti cecati?
<ynor> tipo sony vegas del win
<K99Brain> ynor, kdenlive pitivi kino lives
<glpiana> ynor, ce ne sono un po', ma non so dirti quale sia il migliore. se passi su  #ubuntu-it-chat chiedi a Peace-
<filo1234> openshot
<K99Brain> maiale
<ynor> ma li posso trovare su ubuntu software center o li devo scaricare?
<filo1234> ynor: noi nominiamo solo roba da repo
<jester-> filo1234: porcello
<filo1234> quindi si è tutto nel software center
<K99Brain> ynor, quelli che ti ho detto io sono tutti sul software center, openshot non so se c'è su maverik, su lucid no
<K99Brain> !openshot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'openshot'
<K99Brain> !info openshot
<filo1234> K99Brain: c'è su lucid
<ubot-it> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (maverick), package size 11789 kB, installed size 30260 kB
<K99Brain> in maverick c'è
<jester-> !info openshot lucid
<glpiana> pure in natty
<K99Brain> si vero, anche in lucid
<ubot-it> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1 (lucid), package size 12625 kB, installed size 26416 kB
<ynor> nella versione 11.04 c'è?
<K99Brain> ynor, probabilmente si
<glpiana> ynor, sì c'è anche su natty
<ynor> scusate l ignoranza sono nuovo con il vs sistema
<ml> ciao ubuntu mi ha riperso le stampanti!
<ml> penso che sia un discorso legato al cups
<glpiana> ml, scrivi nel temrinale: ps aux | grep cups
<glpiana> !paste | ml
<linux_> jesre-, grazie risolto
<ubot-it> ml: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<linux_> jester-, grazie risolto
<jester-> linux_: e de che
<ml> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602252/
<glpiana> ml, boh, sta andando. nella barra degli indirizzi di firefox scrivi: localhost:631
<glpiana> ml, poi entra nell'amministrazione delle stampanti, quindi in gestione e vedi se ci sono
<glpiana> ml, le stampanti sono collegate, vero?
<blackbit> e soprattutto sono accese? La mia si è autoconfigurata non appena l'ho accesa
<ml> si
<ml> sono collegate
<glpiana> ml, ok. dimmi se in quella pagina di firefox appaiono
<ml> non vedo le stampanti in amministrazione!
<ml> no
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> speiga in che occasione spariscono
<glpiana> *spiega
<ml> glpiana, mi ha perso anche quella che mi crea i pdf
<ml> non ci sono occasioni specifiche dipende
<glpiana> spiega in che occasione spariscono
<Guest50080> ciao ho un problema con il portachiavi in ubuntu 11.04: nella vecchia versione mettevo la prima volta la password  e sceglievo "ricorda all'acceso"; adesso questa opzione c'è ancora ma non posso selezionarla. E poi mi è sparito il calendario di evolution con l'orologio nella barra alta. Qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<ml> ad esempio ho acceso il computer, stavo fancendo il mio bel file in openoffice e al momento della stampa  faccio stampa e non vedo piu nulla
<glpiana> ml, che stampanti sono?
<Claudinux> 'giorno
<ml> una èè una samsung
<glpiana> ml, come la installi la samsung?
<ml> ma secondo me è strano che non le vedo piu io attualmente ce ne ho 3.!! ma spariscono sempre assieme
<glpiana> ml, proviamo a ristartare cups: sudo service cupsd restart
<ml> glpiana che fare? p un problema ricorrente!! ed è anche un grande problrma
<ml> cupsd: unrecognized service
<glpiana> ml, allora sudo service cups restart
<ml> ok rifatto partire
<glpiana> ml, controlla se son riapparse
<ml> no
<glpiana> ml, boh, cerco se trovo qualcosa
<filo1234> ml: ma per caso sono stampanti di rete?
<ml> 1si 1no
<filo1234> ?
<ml> 1 stampante di rete, 1 collegata al computer
<filo1234> a questo computer?
<filo1234> questo=in cui spariscono o altro pc e condivisa?
<ml> allora ho un pc ubuntu linux 10·04
<ml> con 1 stampante di rete, e un0altra stampanter collegata direttamente al pc ubuntu
<ml> ma questa "perdita" di stampanti è già la secondo volta che succede
<ml> anci scusa forse è la terza o la quarta!
<ml> anci= anzi
<filo1234> ml: ok ma a desso se le reinstalli?
<ml> filo1234, posso provare, ma è scocciante ogni volta
<filo1234> ml: e comunque come le avevi installate precedentemente? qualche driver proprietario o venivano riconosciute subito dal cups?
<massimo18> O_O
<ml> sono proprio sfigato oltre alle stampanti mi salta sempre anche mozilla quando guardo youtube!!
<pas> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il wi-fi ... broadcom non me lo riconosce
<LolMan> ciao a tutti
<LolMan> sto installando l'ultima versione di ubuntu, ho qualche dubbio sapreste consigliarmi?
<pas> provo io dimmi
<LolMan> per esempio, come e con quale filesystem mi conviene partizionare il disco?
<pas> allora il tuo pc come è partizionato?
<LolMan> windows è installato su un'altro disco
<pas> hai anche xp?
<Guest74769> ciao ho un problema con il portachiavi in ubuntu 11.04: nella vecchia versione mettevo la prima volta la password  e sceglievo "ricorda all'acceso"; adesso questa opzione c'è ancora ma non posso selezionarla. E poi mi è sparito il calendario di evolution con l'orologio nella barra alta. Qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<LolMan> l'altro disco c'era installato ubuntu con l'ext3 ma la voglio cambiare
<pas> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il wi-fi ... broadcom non me lo riconosce chi mi aiuta'
<massimo18> pas: devi installare il driver proprietario
<pas> fatto ma non la vede
<pas> vedo solo la lan
<Zagorax> Ciao a tutti, ma come faccio ad aggiungere un lanciatore personalizzato al pannello di unity? Grazie
<stevr1it> ho un piccolo problemino con ubuntu 11.04,  non si spegne, ne riavvia ne chiude al sessione da icona tradizionale . cosa posso fare? Sembra che abbia un programma che lavora in background che lo impedisce
<pas> zagorax trascini
<pas> massmo18 già istallati
<pas> massmio18 già istallati
<Zagorax> pas, non me lo fa trascinare poichè è un file exe da aprire con wine, inoltre quando lo apre al suo posto nel launcher appare un "version.txt" che apre ovviamente un file di testo e non il mio file...
<LolMan> per lo swap la partizione la faccio logica o primaria?
<pas> mmmm con unity non so
<pas> ma se crei un collegamento
<pas> da wine su desktop e trascini dovrebbe funzionare
<pas> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il wi-fi ... broadcom non me lo riconosce chi mi aiuta' ho già scaricato i driver propritari
<Zagorax> pas, sì, ho creato un lanciatore e l'ho trascinato. Funziona. Ma spero di trovare una soluzione più pulita. Per il momento grazie. Ciao
<pas> di nulla
<pas> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il wi-fi ... broadcom non me lo riconosce chi mi aiuta' ho già scaricato i driver propritari
<Zagorax> pas, in realtà è una soluzione ancora più provvisoria di quanto sperassi... non appena elimini il lanciatore dal desktop, questo scompare anche dalla sidebar...
<pas> mmm no so allora
<pas> se clikki ccon il destro?
<pas> e lo rendi permanente?
<Zagorax> è già permanente nel momento in cui lo trascini, se non fosse permanente non ce lo farebbe stare
<Zagorax> boh... misteri di unity...
<pas> io non lo uso
<pas> :-)
<Zagorax> io avevo in mente di dargli una chanche... per alcune cose è comodo... ma il cambio da gnome è leggermente traumatico... resisto solo perchè fu traumatico anche il cambio da windows a linux a suo tempo... ho imparato a dare a tutte cose una chanche :D
<LolMan> ma si può impostare alla vecchia maniera credo
<Zagorax> certamente, basta mettere "ubuntu classic" come sessione al login
<LolMan> dubbio: ma per ridimensionare una partizione è necessario formattare?
<Zagorax> LolMan, no
<pas> si si
<pas> mmmm in teoria no
<pas> però ... su xp ti potrebbe dare problemi
<LolMan> no parlo solo con partizioni di ubuntu
<Zagorax> LolMan, ridimensionate decine di volte e tutto è andato a buon fine. Fatti comunque un backup prima di cominciare.
<LolMan> okappa
<LolMan> no l'hofatto anche io tante volte
<LolMan> solo che minimo 2 anni fa e non ricordavo se fosse conveniente o meno XD
<enrylinux> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<G_Val> Salve a tutti ragazzi
<G_Val> Ho un problema non riesco ad avvire linux dopo aver installato win7
<OverMe> devi ripristinare il grub
<OverMe> !grub | G_Val
<ubot-it> G_Val: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<G_Val> un consiglio : Grub lecacy o grub 2 ?
<OverMe> quello che avevi prima
<OverMe> immagino il 2 se hai un ubuntu recente
<G_Val> ho
<G_Val> il 10.04
<OverMe> allora 2
<G_Val> se lancio sudo grub-install /dev/sda mi http://paste.ubuntu.com/602299/
<OverMe> sei in live?
<G_Val> si purtroppo
<OverMe> e hai già montato le partizioni?
<G_Val> sudo mount /dev/sda
<G_Val> ?
<OverMe> la stai leggendo la guida?
<G_Val> si
<G_Val> ma mi da sempre
<G_Val> mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<OverMe> quale guida stai seguendo?
<OverMe> in quella che ti ho detto io non c'è alcun sudo mount /dev/sda
<G_Val> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Legacy/Ripristino
<G_Val> lo sto installando
<OverMe> e perché sta seguendo quella?
<G_Val> te me l'hai data oO
<OverMe> ???
<OverMe> <OverMe> devi ripristinare il grub
<G_Val> questo è il 2 giusto ? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<OverMe> <ubot-it> G_Val: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<G_Val> si colpa mia
<G_Val> come vedo l lista
<OverMe> quale lista?
<G_Val> del grub
<OverMe> non ti seguo, che vuoi fare?
<G_Val> voglio
<G_Val> vedere un anteprima
<G_Val>  della lista
<G_Val> os
<Arkyos> usando un programma di effettistica per chitarra su ubuntu, Rakarrack, sento un elevatissimo rumore di fondo. Dipende dalla scheda audio?
<Arkyos> salve, comunque :)
<OverMe> G_Val, finché non lo rimetti non la vedi
<hobo> ciao ragazzi il mio ubuntu 10.04 ha messo la lingua in inglese da solo e nn riesco tramite supporto lingue a rimettere italiano
<G_Val_> OverMe: la lista in anteprima
<G_Val_> OverMe: dei sistemi operativi
<G_Val_> OverMe: capito cosa intendo ?
<OverMe> si, ho capito, la risposta non cambia
<OverMe> puoi solo vedere se ti vede windows dando un sudo os-prober
<OverMe> ma non la lista completa
<glpiana> hobo, vai su sistema amministrazione supporto lingue
<G_Val_> vabbè va mi è uscito il loader
<G_Val_> provo a riavviare
<hobo> glpiana ho provato
<G_Val_> grazie per l guida
<hobo> nn va
<OverMe> già fatta tutta?
<glpiana> hobo, l'hai aperto?
<hobo> si
<glpiana> !image | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<hobo> immagine di supporto lingue?
<glpiana> hobo, sì
<glpiana> Arkyos, solo con la chitarra attaccata?
<Arkyos> sì, glpiana
<Arkyos> uso Jack Control e Rakarrack
<hobo> http://imagebin.org/151326
<glpiana> Arkyos, pickup attivi o passivi?
<Arkyos> passivi
<glpiana> Arkyos, la scheda è interna o una scheda audio esterna dedicata?
<glpiana> hobo, le lingu orientali ti servono?
<Arkyos> è interna... :/
<hobo> no
<glpiana> Arkyos, quindi passi da un riduttore del jack?
<glpiana> hobo, disintallale
<glpiana> *disinstallale
<hobo> non posso
<Arkyos> dici per collegare la chitarra al computer? un adattatore?
<hobo> isultano non installate
<glpiana> Arkyos, la chitarra ha un jack grosso immagino
<hobo> se vado su remove c è spuntato solo italiano
<Arkyos> sì
<glpiana> Arkyos, e per entrare nella scheda avrai un jack piccolo
<glpiana> hobo, ben strano. installazione nuova?
<hobo> no
<hobo> sempre la stessa
<Arkyos> attacco, per non perdere, dove possibile, qualità lo stesso jack dell'amplificatore e un adattatore al computer
<Arkyos> sì
<glpiana> hobo, e di punto in bianco ti da sto problema?
<hobo> yes
<glpiana> Arkyos, allora hai un riduttore del jack :)
<glpiana> hobo, in seguito all'installazione di cosa?
<hobo> nulla quello è il bello
<Arkyos> quindi, dipende da quello o dalla scheda audio?
<hobo> solo update
<hobo> da terminale
<glpiana> Arkyos, quando l'ho provato anch'io avevo brusii di fondo. tem sia dovuto al tipo di connessione
<glpiana> hobo, dai nel temrinale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Arkyos> quindi riduttore... ma non fa differenza tra mono e stereo, giusto? :D
<Arkyos> in termini di qualità, non di canale
<glpiana> Arkyos, su una chitarra? una chitarra stereo? lol
<hobo> non funziona
<glpiana> ah beh in termini di qualità non lo so. potrebbe anche influire. entri in linea o in microfono?
<glpiana> hobo, cosa non funziona?
<hobo> il comando
<hobo> nn succede nulla
<Arkyos> microfono
<glpiana> hobo, che non appaia nulla non vuol dire che non funzioni
<glpiana> Arkyos, in linea hai provato?
<miki> ragazzi mi date una mano con il io netbook? ho installato ubuntu 11 ma unity non funziona e ovviamente vado avanti con il classico gnome, la cosa però che va peggio è la sk video, è una intel gma 500 e dopo aver cercato su internet la soluzione del problema ho visto che devo intallare i driver poulsbo, ho aggiunto i repo ma al momento di intallare i pacchetti il terminale mi dice "pacchetto non trovato", come faccio? help me, plea
<Arkyos> non so se possa fare in linea
<Arkyos> *si
<hobo> appare password ,inserita,ma nulla
<glpiana> hobo, su pastebin l'output di  dpkg -l | grep language-pack
<glpiana> scusate a dopo
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602309/
<miki> mi aiutate per favore?
<glpiana> miki, che repository hai aggiornato? hai aggiunto qualcosa?
<miki> glpiana: si, questo sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo aptitude update
<miki> glpiana: quando installo i driver che servono, sudo aptitude install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config, mi dice che non trova i pacchetti
<miki> c'è qualcosa che non va
<miki> eppure con ubuntu 10 era questa la procedura che usavo...
<hobo> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602309/
<glpiana> miki, qui non c'è supporto per repo esterni, comunque digita: apt-cache search poul
<miki> fatto, poi?
<glpiana> hobo, visto, torna su supporto lingue e lasciando selezionato italiano dai applica globalmente in entrambe le schede. poi riavvia. passi dal login all'avvio?
<glpiana> !paste | miki
<ubot-it> miki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<miki> glpiana: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/602312/
<hobo> glpiana, che vuol dire passi dal login all avvio,e cmq l ho gia fatto,nn va
<glpiana> hobo, che vorrà mai dire? visualizzi la schermata di login quando accendi?
<hobo> si
<glpiana> hobo, oki, dopo aver selezionato il nme, controlla in basso che lngua è selezionata
<glpiana> *nome
<miki> glpiana: allora? ci hai capito nulla?
<glpiana> *lingua
<glpiana> miki, dammi tregua per favore, ho due mani e due occhi
<hobo> glpiana, scusami in basso dove?
<miki> ehehehe sorry mi avvisi tu quando sei disponibile, grazei
<glpiana> hobo, quando selezioni il nome al login in basso appare una barra
<OverMe> miki, il driver con ogni probabilità è xserver-xorg-video-psb
<glpiana> miki, segui OverMe
<miki> ok
<miki> OverMe: come installo sto driver?
<hobo> glpiana, no nessun nome da selezionare ne barra,inserisco solo password ke collega rete al pc
<glpiana> hobo, oki, quinid accendi il pc e non hai la schermata di login -.-
<glpiana> *quindi
<miki> OverMe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/Poulsbo questo è il link che ho seguito nella versione 10 e andava bene con la 11 no...
<hobo> glpiana,credo d no...
<glpiana> hobo, termina la sessione, scegli il nome e poi guarda in basso
<OverMe> miki, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-psb poulsbo-config
<glpiana> miki, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<miki> 11
<Arkyos> glpiana: ok, ho impostato con la linea in ingresso. Ora  è molto più pulito il suono :) Resta però il problema che usando Rakarrack, configurato con Jack Control, non si sentono tutti gli altri file video ecc., come se l'output è dedicato solo a Rakarrack
<glpiana> OverMe, saranno aggiornati i repo?
<Arkyos> *fosse
<miki> OverMe: dice che non trova il pacchetto che mi hai detto
<miki> esattamente come poulsbo
<glpiana> Arkyos, quello è un problema di jackd purtroppo. magari c'è qualche implementazione di pulse. comincia a dare un dpkg -L | grep jack     e metti su pastebin
<Arkyos> oh, non fa niente, allora
<Arkyos> quindi è un problema
<Arkyos> non riesce a gestire più di un output
<glpiana> Arkyos, dai il comando che vediamo
<miki> OverMe: ecco cosa è uscito http://paste.ubuntu.com/602315/
<hobo_> glpiana, terminata sessione ,ma nn appare ne nome ne barra...
<glpiana> O.o
<OverMe> miki, ma l'hai fatto sudoi apt-get update?
<glpiana> hobo_, hai trminato la sessione e dovi ti ha spedito?
<miki> si ho updatato e upgradato tutto
<hobo_> o meglio la sessione s kiama giopoi spento pc
<miki> :(
<glpiana> hobo_, non capisco cosa hai scritto
<hobo_> la sessione si kiama gio,poi skermata nera,scritte in inglese,5 secondi e s spegne...
<glpiana> hobo_, ma che hai scelto? arresta il sistema?
<Arkyos> "dpkg-query: --listfiles richiede il nome di almeno un pacchetto come argomento"
<hobo_> scusa
<hobo_> nn so pratico
<hobo_> quindi log out?
<miki> OverMe: che faccio?
<glpiana> Arkyos, scusa ho messo per sbaglio la elle maiuscola: dpkg -l | grep jack
<glpiana> hobo_, sì, log out
<OverMe> miki, fai vedere sudo apt-get update
<miki> asp
<glpiana> hobo_, che lingua è selezionata?
<hobo> glpiana,  lingua italian,tastier ita,l altro gnome
<glpiana> hobo, apri un terminale: sudo apt-get update
<hobo> xò è tutt in inglese,ma come è possibileeeeeeeeeeee
<glpiana> hobo, metti tutto su pastebin
<Arkyos> glpiana: esce una serie di scritte
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602320/
<glpiana> Arkyos, le voglio vedere
<glpiana> !paset | Arkyos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paset'
<glpiana> !paste | Arkyos
<ubot-it> Arkyos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> hobo, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<miki> OverMe: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/602321/
<Arkyos> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602322/
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602323/
<OverMe> miki, apt-get xserver-xorg-video-psb
<OverMe> scusa
<glpiana> Arkyos, prova a installare questo: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-module-jack
<OverMe> miki, apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-psb
<Arkyos> non sono nemmeno root
<glpiana> Arkyos, ebbene? tanto c'è sudo
<miki> OverMe: provo a fare come dici, speriamo
<OverMe> miki, serve solo per vedere se lo vede nei repo
<OverMe> pasta quello che ti dice
<Arkyos> glpiana: appunto... mica posso farlo? bisogna essere admin
<miki> ok
<glpiana> Arkyos, ah, non sei utente unico della macchina?
<Arkyos> eh no
<glpiana> Arkyos, ah ecco :)
<Arkyos> provo a farlo con l'altro account
<glpiana> Arkyos, puoi chiedere che te lo installino?
<Arkyos> sì, ma lo faccio io, prima che cambino la password :D
<glpiana> Arkyos, beh se hai un account che è anche admin, metti che si chiami pippo sto utente, digita: su pippo
<Arkyos> certo
<Arkyos> un minuto
<glpiana> Arkyos, veloce prima che ti cambino la password :D
<Arkyos> lol
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602323/
<Arkyos> ok
<Arkyos> glpiana:installato
<Arkyos> ora?
<glpiana> Arkyos, io proverei a spegnere ogni applicazione audio e a provare
<Arkyos> va benbe
<Arkyos> *bene
<miki> OverMe: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/602336/
<glpiana> Arkyos, funge?
<Arkyos> glpiana: non dovrò mica riavviare la macchina?
<OverMe> miki, bo, avrà modificato i repo, non so dirti
<glpiana> Arkyos, in teoria no, possiamo riavviare pulse
<miki> chi ha modificato i repo?
<miki> qundi quelli che ho messo sono sbagliati?
<OverMe> miki, quello che l'ha fatto
<glpiana> Arkyos, sudo service pulseaudio restart
<miki> OverMe: per cui non c'è soluzione a sto ubuntu 11, fino alla 10 tutto funzionava e adesso no
<Ally> Buonasera. Scusate, è questo il canale di supporto?
<glpiana> Ally, sì
<Arkyos> glpiana: non ho riavviato pulse. Comunque, cosa dovrebbe apparire in più?
<glpiana> Arkyos, nulla, devi solo vedere se va o meno
<glpiana> Arkyos, abbiamo aggiunto un modulo di pulseaudio. magari riesce a gestirlo adesso
<Arkyos> uhm
<Ally> ok. Ho fatto da pochi giorni l'aggiornamento a kubuntu natty 11.04. Oggi ho installato emesene 2 ma non vuole funzionare nel senso che non si avvia :(
<jester-> Ally: non è una gran perdita
<Arkyos> acc..
<glpiana> Ally, da terminale scrivi emesene o emesene2, non s quale sia il comando per avviare il 2
<Arkyos> non funge
<Arkyos> riavvio tutto?
<glpiana> Arkyos, puoi provare dopo riavvio o dopo avver riavviato pulse come ti ho detto sopra
<Arkyos> dai, riavvio tutto, così elimino ogni dubbio. Torno tra 2 minuti
<Ally> glpiana: è sempre emesene ma è lo stesso..non si avvia. compaiono delle scritte. Faccio link da pastebin?
<glpiana> Ally, yes
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602323/
<Ally> glpiana: ecco fatto. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602340/
<pas> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il wi-fi ... broadcom non me lo riconosce chi mi aiuta' ho già scaricato i driver propritari chi mi aiuta
<glpiana> hobo, non so dirti. se non i prvare il reset di gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> pas, io. metti su pastebin l'output del comando lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | pas
<ubot-it> pas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pas> ok
<glpiana> Ally, sei su 11.04?
<hobo> grazie
<Ally> glpiana: si
<glpiana> Ally, con unity?
<pas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602342/
<Arkyos> eccomi
<pas> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/602342/
<glpiana> pas, vai sui driver proprietari e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | pas
<ubot-it> pas: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ally> glpiana: non saprei. non ne capisco molto
<glpiana> Arkyos, cambiato qualcosa?
<glpiana> Ally, la barra di lato?
<pas> c'è attivo solo broadcom
<pas> sono attivi
<glpiana> pas, per broadcom te ne propone solo uno?
<pas> si
<pas> con 10.04 e 10.10 me ne dava 2
<glpiana> pas, passami la schermata per cortesia
<pas> ok
<Arkyos> no, glpiana :(
<Ally> glpiana: se unity è questo http://unity.ubuntu.com/ no. Comunque la barra era sopra, ma l'ho spostata sotto
<glpiana> Arkyos, puoi ancora provare a installare pavucontrol e vedere se con quello gestisci un po' di più
<pas> http://img855.imageshack.us/i/schermatan.png/
<glpiana> Ally, ok, allora sei sul desktp classico. tasto destro sulla barra e aggiungi al pannello l'indicatore globale.
<glpiana> Ally, anche se ti raddoppia la roba, prova comunque ad avviare emesene da terminale
<Ally> glpiana: esattamente come si chiama quest'indicatore? è tra gli oggetti, no?
<Arkyos> glpiana: come lo installo?
<glpiana> pas, disinstalla o disattiva quel driver, poi vai nel terminale
<Arkyos> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol?
<glpiana> Arkyos, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Arkyos> ok
<Arkyos> provo
<glpiana> Ally, s' tra gli oggetti. di indicatori mi are ce ne siano 3
<pas> glpiana rimosso e sono nel terminale
<Ally> glpiana: io ho solo quello della batteria e dei messaggi
<glpiana> pas, scrivi: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<ptux> salve a tutti
<glpiana> Ally, un secondo che guardo sulla macchina virtuale
<Dig> Ciao a tutti.  ho un pc che si rifiuta di installare natty e non capisco perché. qui c'è il mio hardware http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602343/
<Arkyos> glpiana: installato pavucontrol
<glpiana> Dig, spiega " si rifiuta"
<ptux> ho un netbook con 10.04 e vorrei metterci la 11.04
<Arkyos> ho chiuso anche il terminale... ll
<pas> fatto glpiana
<glpiana> Ally, metti indicatore completo e area di notifica
<glpiana> pas, ora scrivi: sudo rmmod wl
<glpiana> pas, dimmi se si incazza
<Arkyos> glpiana: non va :S
<glpiana> ptux, devi passare da 10.10
<Arkyos> cosa sbaglio?
<glpiana> Arkyos, mi spiace. anche io avevo grossi problemi e sol con ardour forse ero riuscito a fare qualcosa
<pas> slpiana .. asp prima di farlo incazzare ... si doveva vedere qualcosa?
<pas> glpiana .. asp prima di farlo incazzare ... si doveva vedere qualcosa?
<glpiana> pas, no, non deve dare nulla
<Ally> glpiana: non mi risultano questi indicatori...tu hai un altra versione?
<ptux> glpiana, per la verità speravo di scaricare l'immagine di remix 11.04, ma non funziona il link.
<glpiana> pas, controlla: lsmod | grep wl
<Dig> glpiana: Ho provato con una pendrive e ho provato con CDrom. Al passaggio in cui mi chiede 4gb di spazio connessione ecc mi mette in attesa. Inoltre appena comincia a caricare lo schermo impazzisce
<ptux> quindi update-manager -d per 10.10 e di nuovo per 11.04?
<glpiana> ptux, remix della 11.04?
<ptux> sì
<glpiana> Ally, 11.04. non hai detto che hai anche tu 11.04?
<Arkyos> glpiana: grazie lo stesso :D
<glpiana> ptux, non conosco sorry
<glpiana> Arkyos, ;)
<Ally> glpiana: si, 11.04 natty narwhal
<pas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602354/
<glpiana> Ally, ma se clicchi col destro sulla barra ti appar eil menu?
<glpiana> pas, ma hai dato sudo rmmod wl ?
<pas> no
<glpiana> ptux, senza -d
<glpiana> pas, e dallo però :D
<pas> ok non da nulla con il greep
<glpiana> ptux, ma scusa, non te lo propone il gestore aggiornamenti?
<glpiana> pas, oki, ora sudo modprobe b43
<ptux> no. suppongo perché la 10.04 è una LTS.
<pas> fatto :-)
<glpiana> ptux, allora vai su sorgenti software e cambia le impostazioni nella scheda aggiornamenti
<glpiana> pas, ha detto qualcosa?
<pas> no
<glpiana> pas, scrivi:   demsg | tail
<glpiana> pas, supastebin
<Ally> glpiana: no.mi compaiono: aggiungi oggetti, aggiungi pannello, blocca oggetti, impostazioni del pannello, rimuovi pannello.
<glpiana> Ally, scusa, hai ubuntu o kubuntu?
<pas> comando non trovato
<glpiana> pas, sorry, dmesg | tail
<Ally> glpiana: Kubuntu
<ptux> glpiana, fatto ora me lo propone.
<glpiana> Ally, ah ecco perchè non c'è :D scusami
<glpiana> ptux, oki, passa a 10.10 e poi a 11.04
<ptux> ho lanciato l'operazione.
<glpiana> Ally, pensavo fosse unaa questione di mancanza dell'area di notifica. non penso la cosa si verifichi in kde. ma non so aiutarti. sery
<pas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602357/
<Ally> glpiana: =( ma cosa cambiava? comunque non so se hai dato un'occhiata in giro a proposito di emesene2. Dicono che chi ha la 11.04 può installarlo dalla repository ufficiale. Io l'ho installato da KpackageKit..non so se ho fatto bene
<glpiana> Ally, vediamo i tuoi repo. sudo apt-get update   e metti su pastebin
<Dig> Ho provato con una pendrive e ho provato con CDrom. Al passaggio in cui mi chiede 4gb di spazio connessione ecc mi mette in attesa. e non riparte più.
<Ally> glpiana: ok. Emesene ha repository universe cmq
<glpiana> pas, scrivi: iwconfig           e metti su apstebin
<pas> asp che la vede
<glpiana> pas, oki, allora non miserve. dai sudo iwlist scan
<ptux> glpiana, leggendo nel forum di ubuntu-it ho trovato qualcuno che ha avuto problemi con l'avanzamento ad 11.04 (schermo nero al boot), poi ha formattato e  reinstallato da 0. in quel caso pare fosse solo qualche giorno prima del rilascio ufficiale. ci sono rischi ora?
<glpiana> ptux, schermata nera non necessita per forza la reinstallazione
<Ally> glpiana: fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602358/
<ptux> lo so. ma è quello che ha fatto l'utente del forum.
<glpiana> Ally, sembra tutto ok. magari la versione nei repo al momento ha problemi. sul forum hai già guardato?
<Ally> glpiana: no. scusa, mi dai il link del forum?
<glpiana> ptux, trovare due pc identici ci vuole il lanternino
<glpiana> !forum| Ally
<ubot-it> Ally: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<filippo_> ciao
<ptux> ops, messaggio ricevuto.
<filippo_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<glpiana> ptux, tu comunque prova da live prima
<glpiana> pas, te le elenca?
<filippo_> ciao
<filippo_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<pas> glpiana sto inserendo la chiave
<glpiana> filippo, edaai
<ptux> la live funziona, ma è un po' lenta (credo perché da usb).
<glpiana> pas, ok però poi se va devi provare a riavviare e vedere se carica il kmodulo giusto
<glpiana> *modulo
<Ally> glpiana: niente di utile purtroppo. Aspetterò un pò..speriamo bene. Grazie e buona serata
<glpiana> ciao Ally
<pas_> glpiana grazie ... problema risolto
<pas_> :-)
<glpiana> pas_, anche dopo riavvio?
<pas_> no non ho riavviato
<pas_> devo riavviare?
<glpiana> pas_, riavvia, torna e dimmelo
<pas_> ora sono in wi fi
<pas_> ok
<glpiana> pas_, dobbiamo controllare che carichi il modulo
<pas_> ok
<ptux> ok. per ora grazie e ciao.
<glpiana> pa, adunque?
<glpiana> no
<pas> glpiana tutto ok
<glpiana> pas, bene :)
<Dig> qualcuno mi può aiutare con l'installazione di Natty?
<pas> mo mi posso divertire a usare
<glpiana> pas, avevo già letto che gli STA davano porblemi
<pas> un pò il nuovo ubuntu
<glpiana> Dig, la iso? controllato md5?
<Dig> glpiana: l'immagine è perfetta, l'ho usata per l'installazione su un'altro pc. md5...cos'è?
<glpiana> !md5 | Dig
<ubot-it> Dig: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<glpiana> Dig, ma se già l'hai usata il problema non sarà lì
<glpiana> Dig, non fidarti di unetbootin che al momento ha problemi. piuttosto rimasterizza elntamente la iso su cd
<glpiana> *lentamente
<Dig> glpiana: ho provato sia con la pen drive, sia con un CD masterizzato a 4x. Appena parte l'installazione lo schermo impazzisce
<glpiana> Dig, prova le opzioni di boot
<Dig> glpiana: l'installazione procede fino a quando mi chiede la disponibilità dei 4gb, la connessione ecc. mi da tutto ok, mi mette in attesa e non riparte più
<glpiana> Dig, pur avendo il pc connesso alla rete? non è che hai ip fisso?
<pas> glpiana ma una domanda con ubuntu classico gli effetti video sono stati tolti
<glpiana> pas, su ubuntu clasico li hai già attivi. con ubuntu classico no effects li disattivi
<Dig> glpiana: sono connesso con un router via cavo. con lo stesso router ho installato natty amd 64 in 40 minuti su un'altro pc
<glpiana> pas, per modificarli, al solito, ccsm
<glpiana> !ccsm | pas
<ubot-it> pas: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<glpiana> Dig, dhcp o ip fisso?
<Dig> dhcp
<glpiana> Dig, entra con prova ubuntu e vedi se è collegato
<Dig> ok
<pas> forse ho capto male ... con 10.10 nella finestra sfondo c'era la possibilità di attivare gli effetti
<pas> ora questa opzione standard non c'è più
<glpiana> pas, non serve più quella scheda, perchè si sceglie al login
<pas> ok ... ma le mie finestre non fluttuano :-)
<pas> quindi devo abilitarli
<glpiana> pas, installa ccsm come ti ho detto e poi configuralo
<pas> ok
<pas> quale mi consigli il simple o l'altro
<glpiana> pas, l'altro
<glpiana> pas, ciao stacco
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<enrylinux> errore installazione iso ubuntu
<enrylinux> la procedura di installazione è stata fatta senza errori
<akis24> sera
<enrylinux> sera
<akis24> solo una curiosita' se qualcuno ovviamente conosce la soluzione
<akis24> io ho installato la ubuntu 10.04  e mi trovo con le unita' montate ma con scritto filesystem ecc... senza la specifica destinazione ovvero sdaxx
<akis24> sapete aiutarmi?
<enrylinux> parlo di ubuntu 11.04
<akis24> stessa cosa o quasi..
<akis24> la tengo installata pure
<akis24> stesso prb
<akis24> ovviamente mi riferisoc alle icone sul desktop
<akis24> riferisco*
<akis24> se guardo dentro la cartella /media sono montate con la giusta dicitura sda5 o sd6 ecc
 * realnot hi guys
 * realnot salve
<YnoR> sera a tutti
<akis24> sera alla prox
<dacost> salve a tutti ho installato ubuntu 11.04 con unity 2d e non risco a modificare l'ora e la data, la finestra con le impostazioni non si apre
<jester-> dacost: dai menu?
<dacost> non si apre neanche dai menu
<dacost> jester- ho provato anche con ubuntu classico e non va anche con quello
<jester-> dacost: non ho idea non avendolo provato
<jester-> dacost: se non va col classico mi sa che il problema sia installazione mal riuscita
<dacost> ma c'è un comando da terminale per modificare l'ora e la data?
<jester-> dacost: classico senza effetti lo hai provato?
<dacost> jester- no adesso ci provo e ti faccio sapere
<Altair> ciao a tutti. ho letto su ubuntu-fr che i nuovi kernel creano il problema che ho sul mio pc. in pratica con le nuove versioni di ubuntu devi necessariamente impostare acpi=off. Il problema è che viene disabilitata la gestione dell'alimentazione della batteria e altro. Si può mettere un kernel vecchio (preso da ubuntu 10.04) in una distribuzione nuova? (tipo 11.04?)ù
<jester-> dacost: se non va unuty 3d a maggior ragione non va l callsic con effetti
<jester-> unity*
<jester-> Altair: certo che si puo
<jester-> c'è un ppa con i kernel ubuntu ma non ho l'appunto sottomano
<jester-> Altair: oppure vai su #ubuntu-kernel e chiedi
<Altair> jester-, davvero si può????????? ma credi che si possa risolvere il problema in questo modo?
<dacost> jester- con ubuntu classico senza effetti funziona!
<jester-> Altair: non c'è come provare. aggiungere un kernel da .deb male che vada parti con un altro e lo rimuovi
<jester-> dacost: non hai la scheda che va in 3d
<enzotib> Altair, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<dacost> jester- no ho un Ati radeon 9200 infatti ho installato unity 2d
<jester-> dacost: non ti so aiutare sul 2d
<jester-> dacost: cerca sui forum it e en
<dacost> jester- ok grazie lo stesso mi sa che resto con ubuntu classico se non trovo una soluzione sui forum, che è anche meglio!
<Altair> enzotib, ma conoscete il problema di acpi=off?
<enzotib> Altair, no
<enzotib> Altair, a me funziona tutto alla perfezione
<jester-> Altair: semzza acpi=off non parte?
<Altair> enzotib, il problema è che ho un ASUS X71SL una macchina che cmq è abbastanza nuova, 1 anno di vita... e non posso montare ne la 10.10 ne la 11.04 perchè all'avvio (anche da cd o usb è lo stesso) schermo nero, cursore lampeggiante, pc del tutto bloccato. Si deve tirare via la spina
<jester-> Altair: prova con noapic
<Altair> jester-, no, senza si blocca tutto. con acpi=off parte ma niente gestione dell'alimentazione. Per spegnere il pc devo forzarlo con il pulsante d'accensione.
<Altair> jester-, provato con noapic, uguale
<Altair> poi su ubuntu.fr ho letto che questo pc non è più compatibile con i nuovi kernel di ubuntu
<Altair> jester :-(
<Altair> che delusione!
<Altair> ormai utilizzavo ubuntu per tutto
<Altair> non voglio tornare a W
<jester-> Altair: cambia pc, l'asus regalalo alla morosa
<jester-> prendi un hp e vai tranquillo
<Altair> jester-, la morosa vuole usare solo ubuntu (l'ho convinta) se le dico che non può usarlo, potrò proclamarmi nuovamente single!!!!!
<Altair> :-D
<jester-> Altair: fatti un amante
<enzotib> lol
<Altair> jester-, già fatto! ;-)
<jester-> allora sai dove piazzarlo
<jester-> se hai convinto anche lei sei si da ammazzare
<Altair> jester-, ma il mio asus è una MACCHINONA
<Altair> jester-, si, ho convinto pure lei
<jester-> doh
<Altair> jester-, che posso fare? ubuntu mi piace un casino
<Altair> jester-, e poi sono tropo convincente ;-)
<Altair> jester-, ma come può essere che i nuovi kernel non vadano bene per una macchina che ancora è nuova?
<jester-> Altair: a parte il fatto che mi pare strana lo cosa ma se è una questione di kernel o trovi la ptach o suchi
<Altair> il bello è che se metto acpi=off poi lavora tutto ma le ventole del procio girano a mille
<Altair> jester-, esistono le patch pure per ubuntu!?
<jester-> Altair: il kernel mica lo fa ubuntu. lo modda un po e basta e magari basta ricompilarlo abilitando qualche driver
<Altair> jester-, e come si ricompila un kernel?
<jester-> Altair: cerca con gogol stringa ubunut 10.04 asus tipo
<jester-> Altair: prima si deve vedere se c'è il workaround
<Altair> scusa....cos'è che devo scrivere di preciso su google? ubuntu 10.04 asus X71SL?
<jester-> Altair: che tipo di pc è
<Altair> jester-, è un asus x71sl
<Altair> un portatile
<Altair> jester dai un occhiata qui
<Altair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/673136
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 673136 in acpi "Ubuntu 10.10 live-usb won't boot unless selected option "noacpi" on Asus X71 laptop" [Undecided,New]
<Marco_> salve a tutti avevo da porvi alcune domande, 1) è possibile scaricare ubuntu 11.04 a 64 bit via torrent?
<jester-> Marco_: certo che si
<Marco_> 2) è possibile seguire una procedura anche da terminale per non installare unity e implementare gnome3
<Maui_> 'sera a tutti, non trovo più le istruzioni per aggiornare il sistema usando il cd (alternate) - la connessione, anche se adsl in questi giorni è troppo lenta e, come se non bastasse, ottengo sempre un errore di pacchetti irrecuperabili e dipendenze irrisolte
<Marco_> jester-,  il sito ufficiale per il download non riporta collegamenti a torrent
<jester-> Marco_: unity è di serie ma puoi scegliere di usare il callssico
<Marco_> jester-,  è qui il problema , rimuover unity di serie e passare a gnome 3
<Maui_> Marco_ si, guarda qui: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<jester-> Marco_: alla finestra di login dopo aver messo user e pass compare una barra in basso, clicchi su ubuntu e cambi
<Marco_> Pare che Ubuntu faccia i capricci se gli si mette su gnome 3
<jester-> Marco_: scorri la pagina http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<Marco_> jester-,  avendo un architettura a 64bit devo usare la versione amd 64 giusto?
<jester-> Marco_: gnome3 è ancora alpha e non c'è nessuna distro che lo usi
<jester-> Marco_: su una 64 va pure la 32 ma se hai 4 gighi di ram piati la 64
<Marco_> jester-,  fedora 15 lo implementa!
<Marco_> jester-,  comunque grazie , non riesco ancora a capire questo distacco da canonical
<jester-> Marco_: aggiungi un ppa e lo installi oure su ubuntu cosi poi passi il tempo a reinstallare l'os, fedora passa una live con gnome3
<Marco_> jester-,  si ho capito quello che intendi
<Marco_> ma non capisco questo diciamo distacco che Canonical ha avuto rispetto gnome ,
<jester-> Marco_: distacco?
<Maui_> ehm... nessuno sa dirmi come aggiornare usando il cd?
<jester-> Marco_: non penso che ci sia una fedora stabile che esca con gnome3
<Marco_> jester-,  si che necessità c'era di sviluppare unity quando gnome 3 è identico!
<jester-> Marco_: avranno i loro motivi
<bik> ciao
<jester-> Marco_: farà parte dello sviluppo
<Marco_> jester-,  si ma unity è scritto con le qt
<jester-> Maui_: serve il cd alternate, abiliti il cd rom in apt
<Marco_> da quello che ho capito:S
<Marco_> Maui_,  la guida è un po vecchia ma comunque è simile
<Marco_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoJaunty
<bik> perche' se metto l'icona dei segnalibri di firefox 4.0.1 all'altezza della barra degli indirizzi mi scompare??
<jester-> Maui_: eviti anche di masterizzare, volendo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoJaunty#Avanzamento_usando_il_CD.2BAC8-DVD_alternate
<Maui_> ottimo grazie!
<Marco_> bik,  è proprio li che si trova
<Maui_> jester- stavo leggendo si... sarebbe un'ottima cosa, dato che ho già usato un cd per la live, per controllare che funzionasse tutto senza problemi (il pc è un po' vecchiotto..)
<bik> Marco_la devo spostare sotto di una riga altrimenti non la visualizzo
<bik> la vedo solo quando in personalizza puoi decidere dove metterla
<zaganator> cls
<zaganator> ciao ragazzi
<zaganator> ho qualche domanda in merito all'uscita di natty
<Marco_> zaganator,  chiedi pure
<Marco_> bik,  molto strano sia su linux che su windows non ho problemi!
<zaganator> è già sicur passare alla versione 11 secondo te
<zaganator> ...mi spiego meglio:
<bik> Marco_ ma usi la 11.04? con la 10.10 non avevo problemi neppure io
<Marco_> bik,  uso debian:D
<zaganator> ho provato ad installare la nuova versione su una partizione diversa e funziona bene a parte lo schermo che non posso utilizzare a pieno
<Marco_> bik,  allora credo sia un problema di visualizzazione introdotto da queste novità, prova ad aprire la sessione usando solo gnome 2 senza unity
<Marco_> zaganator,  spiegati meglio!
<zaganator> in questo momento mi chiedevo se è "sicuro" fare l'upgrade dalla 10.10
<bik> Marco_ grazie poi ci provo
<Marco_> zaganator,  vuoi tornare indietro?
<Marco_> zaganator,  attualmente che versione hai?
<zaganator> nono scusa se non ho risposto subito
<zaganator> adesso sono  con la 10.10 ma vorrei passare alla 11.4
<Marco_> zaganator,  si fare l'update è sicuro però io attenderei solo per una questione di "instasamento" dei server ho notato che il server di ubuntu è al quanto lento!
<Marco_> zaganator,  comunque la novità portante unity che secondo me è stata una scelta sbagliata fatta da canonical, ma questes sono scelte! , lo considero solo un ammasso di codice legato a compiz
<zaganator> non posso darti torto ma a conti fatti mi sembra esteticamente molto carino...
<zaganator> anche se effettivamente non c'è molta innovazione visto che da quanto ho capito unity gira sul vecchio Gnome
<Marco_> si sono d'accordo anche sull'utilità per i netbook ma perchè staccarsi con un proggetto a parte, legato e molto similare a gnome 3 , e soprattutto perchè usare le qt e non le gtk per sviluppare unity:D
<Marco_> canonical ha adottato gnome dalla versione 6 siamo alla 11 pensa quanta strada è passata! utilizzando gnome! ora ha voluto soltanto per una questione di impertinenza mettere su un proggetto che doveva essere rimandato alla versione 10.10 in quanto , poco stabile
<tafanari> buonasera atutti ho fatto l'avanzamento ad ubuntu 11.04 ed ora il wifi del portatile  non va più  siccome sono un novellino di ubuntu qualcuno può aiutarmi  a rimettere la connessione? io non so neanche da dove partire
<Marco_> stando all'ultima mailng list che ho letto
<zaganator> sono semoplicemente scelte,
<zaganator> ma a quanto sembra dai forum secondo me hanno voluto rispettare semplicemente i tempi per la release 11.04
<zaganator> visto che si erano imposti di rilasciarne una ogni 6 mesi
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao. Ho installato l'antivirus clamav e la gui clam tk ma ho problemi nell'aggiornamento. Si possono aggiungere i repository di entrambi?
<remix_tj> pivellino-ubuntu: due cose
<zaganator> gnome 3 non era ancora pronta per supplire alle esigenze
<remix_tj> a) ci sono gia' nei repository e si arrangiano ad aggiornarsi attraverso freshclam
<zaganator> mi ricollego dalla sala scusate!!
<remix_tj> b) a che ti serve l'antivirus? a niente -> tempo perso
<remix_tj> zaganator: no, molto semplice. Gnome 3 non aderisce all'idea di GUI che ha shuttleworth, allora se la sono sviluppata per gli affari loro
<pivellino-ubuntu> remix_tj  Ho provato con freshclam  ma non va
<remix_tj> pivellino-ubuntu: non va =?
<pivellino-ubuntu> no
<remix_tj> messaggi di errore, cose del genere?
<pivellino-ubuntu> ora scrivo su pastebin
<tafanari> uonasera atutti ho fatto l'avanzamento ad ubuntu 11.04 ed ora il wifi del portatile  non va più  siccome sono un novellino di ubuntu qualcuno può aiutarmi  a rimettere la connessione? io non so neanche da dove partire
<zaganator> ciao ragazzi sono tornato avrei qualche domanda su gnome3
<zaganator> qualcuno?
<zaganator> allora spero che qualcuno mi prenda sul serio
<zaganator> vorrei semplicemente sapere se gnome3 ha bisogno di molte risorse oppure se effettivamente
<pivellino-ubuntu> remix_tj ora sta aggiornando ma prima iniziava a scaricare e dopo diceva di attendere 5 secondi e non completava. Con freshclam aggiorna anche clam tk?
<zaganator> c'è qualche problema di installazione del mio 11.04... unity parte tranquillamente ma ho problemi a capire come fare per dare un'occhio anche a gnome3
<remix_tj> pivellino-ubuntu: a cosa ti serve l'antivirus? comunque si aggiorna i motore di clamav, che e' utilizzato da clamtk
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho ubuntu in dual bot e quindi anche window e ho paura di passare virus a window tramite i file
<sam12345> imho non ci dovrebbero essere problemi. Di solito i virus scritti per Linux, non attaccano Windows. Sono scritti per diversi sistemi operativi
<zaganator> @sam12345, virus per linux
<ubottu-it> zaganator: Error: "sam12345," is not a valid command.
<zaganator> sam12345, virus per linux
<blackbit> bè, grazie a Wine adesso possiamo far girare i virus di Windows anche nelle nostre piattaforme :D anche se i danni magari sarebbero limitati
<zaganator> sam12345, ???
<sam12345> esistono ma sono pochissimi, poi richiedono l'accesso come root (di solito)
<zaganator> non ne avevo mai sentito parlare
<sam12345> si vero, blackbit. Wine è fatto talmente bene che in alcune versioni permetteva l'infezione xD
<zaganator> sam12345, quindi adesso devo mettere su un'antivirus in linux?
<zaganator> aiuto...
<sam12345> mah... a meno che la password di root sia "pippo123" e usi sempre il cervello direi di no
<zaganator> sam12345, ero migrato a linux proprioo per la presenza di virus
<blackbit> si ma il fatto è che l'accesso root ormai si da via come il pane
<pivellino-ubuntu> remix_tj  http://paste.ubuntu.com/602448/
<blackbit> zaganator: La sicurezza è data da te, non dal software
<sam12345> diciamo che IMHO ti basta clamav e qualche scanner per rootkit
<sam12345> che potrebbero minare la sicurezza. Tipo keylogger, backdoor, ecc..
<blackbit> Diciamo che per prendere un virus su linux devi seguire i seguenti passi:   ottenere un file infetto. Aprirlo tramite Wine da Linux. Questo non garantisce che l'infezione vada a buon fine, anzi...
<zaganator> blackbit, certo convengo con t ma credevo di essere in un luogo asettico in linux
<blackbit> per keylogger e backdoor cmq è molto difficile
<sam12345> l'unico pc sicuro è quello spento senza cavi sottoterra in un bunker xD
<blackbit> dovresti dare l'accesso root a un exe tramite wine
<blackbit> cosa che wine non ti farà fare
<sam12345> io comunque parlavo di virus scritti per linux. proprio nativi
<zaganator> sam12345, ;P
<sam12345> e se avete un server ssh, cambiate la porta. mettetelo su porte alte
<sam12345> tipo 3020
<zaganator> sam12345, grazie adesso mi sento "molto più sicuro"
<sam12345> ancora meglio: usate knockd
<Maui_> aggiornamento del sistema da cd alternate: "Rispondendo NO la rete non verrà utilizzata" io: "No" lui: "lo scaricamento dei pacchetti richiederà 3 giorni e 2 ore" Ma perchè?!?
<blackbit> sam12345: knockd è un'overkill :D
<sam12345> blackbit: se non ricordo male grazie ad xtables anche iptables riesce a fare un lavoro simile...
<sam12345> comunque si: è un'overkill. :D
<remix_tj> pivellino-ubuntu: se lo lasci andare ti da comunque errore? in teoria dovrebbe andare avanti lo stesso...
<blackbit> sam12345: virus nativi per linux ce ne sono, così come ce ne sono per mac, così come si possono sempre scrivere per qualsiasi sistema operativo:  è sempre un uomo che scrive i programmi, e non c'è OS a prova di virus. Solo che per windows i virus sono milioni, per linux e mac sono veramente pochi
<pivellino-ubuntu> io lo lascio andare ma secondo me non completa l'aggiornamento
<zaganator> ok ragazzi ho capito che è meglio che metto una discussione sul forum per quanto riguarda gnome3
<sam12345> ovvio. dipende da quanto usato è il sistema operativo IMHO
<blackbit> questo è chiaro, ma se anche linux avesse il 99% delllo share
<blackbit> i virus non sono cosa facile da prendere
<blackbit> perchè il 99% delle applicazioni che usate vengono dai repository
<blackbit> e il loro codice sorgente lo potete anche leggere se ne avete la capacità
<Maui_> scusate, devo fare qualcosa in particolare per forzare apt ad usare il cdrom per l'upgrade anziché la rete?
<blackbit> è un pò difficile nascondere codice malevolo in un progamma che possono leggere tutti
<Maui_> i virus servono, nella maggior parte dei casi, a far vendere gli antivirus su sistemi operativi che costa reinstallare daccapo. che senso avrebbe svilupparne per un s.o. che si può reinstallare in un paio d'ore a costo (quasi) zero? ;)
<tc_enrylinux> sera
<remix_tj> Maui_: apt-cdrom add
<remix_tj> per con il cd di natty
<remix_tj> e lui si aggiunge quel repo da cd che gli permette di far partire gli aggiornamenti da li'
<tc_enrylinux> problema iso ubuntu 11.04
<tc_enrylinux> installata senza nessun errore
<tc_enrylinux> al riavvio parte grub e poi mi si ferma
<blackbit> a che punto si ferma?
<tc_enrylinux> mi dice udevd-work
<tc_enrylinux> e poi altri parametri
<Maui_> remix_tj: grazie ma ho un piccolo problema... non ho masterizzato il disco, l'ho solo montato in /media/natty, così apt-cdrom add mi dice che /media/apt non esiste
<Maui_> o meglio, che non può montare /dev/sr0 su /media/apt
<tc_enrylinux> unex prected exit with status 0x0009
<tc_enrylinux> cosa mi dite
<tc_enrylinux> la live se parto con l'opzione f6 e do nomodeset mi parte ed arrivo al  desktop
<sam12345> uhm... nomodeset se non ricordo male disattiva kms, giusto?
<sam12345> usa framebuffer
<tc_enrylinux> ho provato diverse iso e metodi di installazione  ma nulla potrebbe essere il kernel
<tc_enrylinux> e sempre mi si blocca
<tc_enrylinux> il pc funziona bene con altre distro
<tc_enrylinux> queso problema ho incominciato ad averlo dalle alpha di ubuntu 11.04
<tc_enrylinux> questo
<snake_> sera
<sakuragno> buonasera :D una domanda esiste un editor di menu applicazioni tipo alcarte per xubuntu 10?
<sakuragno> beh?
<fabini84> uhm nn l'ho mai usata la Xubuntu
<fabini84> nn so dirti
<tc_enrylinux> cosa dici sam12345
<sakuragno> hmm vorrei aggiustare un po il menu applicazioni perkè è pieno di roba che al lavoro non serve e gli altri è meglio che non usino.. ma anche se c'è un editor di menu (lo vedo dentro a ubuntu software center) non so quale sia il comando per avviarlo °_°
<arone_> sera a tutti
<sakuragno> a me basterebbe anche un frontend tipo alcarte.. solo che non penso esista più alcarte
<arone_> devo avviare ubuntu in modalità recovery con rete
<arone_> ma quando cerca la porta giusta con eth0 non riesce a connettersi
<arone_> perchè io utilizzo una internet key fastweb
<arone_> come posso fare?
<tc_enrylinux> cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<arone_> nessuno?
<snake_> un guasto del disco è imminente...che significa?
<sakuragno> eh arone
<arone_> snake_: probabilmente dei settori si satnno danneggiando
<sakuragno> veramente non saprei dove mettere mano °_° prova sul channel inglese qui oggi non c'è nessuno D:
<sakuragno> :D
<arone_> snake_: l'hd è vecchio? fai un controllo con gestione dischi
<snake_> arone sto perdendo il backup di tutta la mia vita
<snake_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<arone_> ma è già inutilizzabile?
<snake_> piu o meno
<arone_> riesci ad accedere?
<snake_> ho ripescato tutto a forza!!con testdisk...ma è tutto rinominato tipo  1 2 3 4 5 6 7
<arone_> hai provato a collegarlo come secondario ad un altro pc?
<snake_> arone_: ho bloccato un resize di 17 ore
<arone_> ed accedergli
<snake_> lo sudo come backup
<snake_> lo uso come backup
<snake_> è tutto in fat32
<snake_> sono 54 gb di dati
<arone_> ma il messaggio un guasto del disco è imminente, significa che si sta per guastare quindi riesci ad esplorarlo
<snake_> si ma non tutto
<snake_> manca quasi tutto il disco
<snake_> i dati sono quasi tutti nella vecchia tabella delle partizioni
<snake_> non riesco a fare il passo indietro
<arone_> prova con progr tipo recuva
<snake_> recuva?
<arone_> recupera anche files cancellati
<arone_> nel limite del possibile
<snake_> lo fa anche testdisk e photorec (per linux)
<arone_> hai un solo OS
<arone_> ?
<snake_> forse fanno anche qualcosina in più.i dati cmq gli ho già salvati..ma sono rinominati ,da numeri
<snake_> si in casa mia solo linux
<arone_> e sono associati a qualche app
<snake_> si
<arone_> e si aprono senza problemi?
<snake_> si
<snake_> ma i file audio per esempio...addio titoli
<snake_> io senza titoli delle canzoni...sono perso....faccio il dj
<snake_> 7000 file audio
<snake_> zo faccio?
<arone_> 7mila sono tanti
<snake_> eh!!vai a ricordare tutti i titoli..e ricordare le date poi!!
<arone_> ma ad esempio con l'iphon so che c'è un app che con l'audio ti cerca il titolo
<snake_> e si...ma lo paghi
<snake_> quello è un tool proprietario
<arone_> tutto si paga
<arone_> ;-)
<snake_> e cmq non fa al caso mio,molti titoli sono introvabili
<snake_> introvabili perchè sono stati riversati dal vinile...
<arone_> ma se è un bk i files originali dove sono?
<snake_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah il backup dei miei anni 90!!!
<snake_> la maggior parte è tutta musica registrata dal vinile..ovviamente miei
<snake_> poi ci sono i file che ho prodotto...i remix...son tutti originali
<arone_> la vedo dura
<arone_> non ho idea
<snake_> devo suicidarmi!!
<snake_> addio mondo crudele!!
<arone_> probabilmente c'è un modo
<arone_> ma di sicuro si PAGA!
<snake_> si..pagare 100 euro per 100 mb recuperati!quanto fa x 54gb? aiutami a scriverlo!!!
<arone_> sicuro che il prezzo è così alto?
<snake_> sti cribbi
<snake_> è come se fossero stati cancellati
<arone_> beh se l'audio va...quando lanci una traccia la presenti con un numero ahaha
<snake_> :-(
<arone_> nessun file txt?
<arone_> o testo scusa
<arone_> sono reduce da win
<arone_> vado un po' ad intuito
<arone_> se utilizzi un programma di gestione album artisti ecc
<arone_> probabile che in giro ci sia un file log
<snake_> niente..le canzoni son archiviate in cartelle,per genere,anno
<snake_> insomma,una sorta di album fotografico,tutto,di tutti,in circa 20 cartelle
<arone_> cerca un programma tipo hdd recovery
<arone_> ripara i settori danneggiati
<snake_> ora sono qui http://www.vogliaditerra.com/vogliadilinux/2009/07/grub-error-22-o-come-riparare-la-tabella-delle-partizioni/
<arone_> io ho incasinato ubuntu installando mac4lin e global menu
<arone_> se lo avvio vedo tutto nero
<arone_> non so come ripristinarlo
<ubuntu_> ciao, sono sulla versione live di ubuntu 11.04, come faccio a sapere se ci sono drivers addizionali o di terze parti (quelli proprietari) per la mia scheda video???
<snake_> hai provato con la rimozione?
<arone_> ma da dove
<bik> sera
<arone_> da live?
<snake_> arone_: dal terminale
<bik> come cancello completamente firefox da terminale?
<snake_> o gestore pacchetti
<snake_> bik: sudo apt-get autoremove firefox
<arone_> non sono praticissimo di comandi da terminale
<blackbit> ma firefox non fa parte del package ubuntu-desktop?
<bik> sanke_grazie
<snake_> firefox è un tool come altri
<snake_> bik: controlla se ancora hai la cartella di firefox in home
<ubuntu_> no one knows it?
<snake_> eliminala
<giovanni> giovanni@giovanni-laptop:~$ conky
<giovanni> Conky: desktop window (10000be) is subwindow of root window (14f)
<giovanni> Conky: window type - desktop
<giovanni> Conky: /home/giovanni/.conkyrc: 30: no such configuration: 'on_bottom'
<giovanni> Conky: /home/giovanni/.conkyrc: 60: no such configuration: 'border_margin'
<giovanni> Conky: use_spacer should have an argument of left, right, or none.  'yes' seems to be some form of 'true', so defaulting to right.
<FloodBotIt1> giovanni: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<giovanni> Conky: diskio device 'sdb' does not exist
<Guest35260> Conky: diskio device 'sdb' does not exist
<Guest35260> Conky: diskio device 'sdc' does not exist
<Guest35260> Conky: diskio device 'sdc' does not exist
<arone_> se avvio in modalità recovery con rete come faccio a connettermi se utilizzo un internet key fastweb?
<FloodBotIt1> Guest35260: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<sam12345> guest35260, usa pastebin
<sam12345> sennò intasi il canale
<Guest35260> Conky: attempting to use more CPUs than you have!
<Guest35260> giovanni@giovanni-laptop:~$
<sam12345> a giovà :)
<ubuntu_> come posso sapere se esistono driver di ubuntu appositi per la mia scheda video?
<Guest35260> scusate XD
<Guest35260> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/602474/
<Guest35260> ho un problema con cony
<Guest35260> cony*
<Guest35260> conky
<sam12345> beh... prova a vedere se su "driver aggiuntivi" ti appare qualcosa
<Guest35260> qualcuno usa conky?
<sam12345> ubuntu_ che scheda video hai?
<sam12345> no mi dispiace, non uso conky
<ubuntu_> ati 4850
<sam12345> allora hai due possibilità:
<ubuntu_> sam12345 ati 4850
<sam12345> 1) usare i flgrx (proprietari)
<sam12345> 2) usare i driver open mesa, anche se su questi sono parecchio indietro
<sam12345> sulla wiki di arch linux, ti spiegano come installare i driver open.
<ubuntu_> sam12345 quindi la prima
<sam12345> ovviamente non hai pacman ma apt-get :D
<sam12345> si, ti conviente IMHO
<sam12345> domanda possibilmente off-topic: qualcuno fa il cross-compile di armel?
<sam12345> *probabilmente
<sam12345> ubuntu_ : tra l'altro i driver "closed" hanno una gestione migliore anche per la gestione energetica della sk video
<ubuntu_> sam12345 bene :). Sto dando un'occhiata.
<ubuntu_> sam12345 quei drivers ci sono anche per linux 64bit?
<sam12345> basta che guardi su sistema/driver aggiuntivi
<ubuntu_> sam12345 non appare nulla
<ubuntu_> :(
<sam12345> ma ora sei su una live?
<ubuntu_> sam12345 si
<sam12345> magari se la installi FORSE ti appaiono
<sam12345> non saprei
<sam12345> anche perchè, essendo su una live, dove li instalerebbe? :D
<blackbit> In ram!
<ubuntu_> pero' dovrebbe trovarli almeno...
<blackbit> potrebbe funzionare
<blackbit> secondo me se li scarica, se da un sudo service gdm stop, può installarli così senza reboot
<sam12345> ma va? non l'avrei mai detto :) però dipende se *buntu crea un ramdisk cosi grande
<sam12345> :)
<sam12345> tra app, e menate varie non saprei
<sam12345> sennò te li scarichi direttamente da: 1) amd 2) con il gestore pacchetti
<ubuntu_> qual'è il nome dell'ultimo ubuntu?
<sam12345> che versione di xorg ha *buntu 11.4?
<sam12345> Natty Narwhal
<ubuntu_> grazie
<blackbit> 11.0
<sam12345> anche se preferisco la nomenclatura debian: usa i nomi dei personaggi di toy story
<sam12345> 11.0 azz... mi sa che i driver da amd.com non siano compatibili
<sam12345> usano al massimo la versione 9
<blackbit> Leggo dal panel nvidia:
<blackbit> X-server information
<blackbit> Server Version Number: 11.0
<blackbit> Server Vendor Version 1.10.1
<FloodBotIt1> blackbit: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<sam12345> comunque la strada dei driver open è un po' in salita, non è tanto semplice
<ubuntu_> quindi mi niente driver di qualità?
<sam12345> magari sul forum qualcuno ha avuto un problema simile
<sam12345> blackbit, provato i nouveau?
<blackbit> sam12345: a quale scopo?
<sam12345> dicono che siano meglio dei driver closed di nvidia
<blackbit> ottimo, non li conoscevo
<blackbit> immagino siano driver open
<sam12345> beh... stai usando un sistema open, perchè usare driver closed?
<blackbit> il problema è che faccio intenso uso di CUDA e OPENCL
<sam12345> Stallman ti ucciderebbe xD
<blackbit> sono implementati?
<sam12345> non credo
<sam12345> cuda credo di no, opencl penso di si
<blackbit> e allora non fa per me... la gpu mi serve per boinc, simulazioni scientifiche. un misto tra cuda e opencl, dipende dalle app
<ubuntu_> è possibile che driver presenti nella versione precedente di ubuntu non siano più disponibili?
<ubuntu_> nella versione odierna
<sam12345> so di amd che smette di fornire driver per i modelli più vecchi... però la serie 4 dovrebbe ancora essere supportata
<sam12345> comunque, domanda da avvocato del diavolo, perchè ti servono i driver? X con il 2D fa un lavoro + che sufficiente IMHO
<ubuntu_> non so cosa sia IMHO, pero' da live ho provato a vedere un film e non se ne parla proprio.. non riesco. Anche muovendo le finestre va a scatti
<ubuntu_> ed ho un compiuter piuttosto potente
<sam12345> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<sakuragno> dinuovo buonasera... una domanda.. ho una macchina fotografica KodakC1013. come faccio a farla leggere come hd esterno (la sdcard) o cmq come faccio a catturare le foto se non la monta proprio nel pc?)
<blackbit> Ho affrontato un caso simile
<blackbit> ma nel mio caso le soluzioni erano 2
<sam12345> non so se hai ricevuto il link che mi è andata via la rete: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<blackbit> O trovavi i driver esatti per linux per quell'apparecchio (difficile ma possibile). Oppure usi un lettore usb per smartcard
<sam12345> ancora meglio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<sakuragno> eh blackbit  e dove li trovo sti driver :D... il card reader.. hmm forse ce ne ho uno a casa però non mi piace come soluzione :P non c'è un modo per forzare il mount?
<blackbit> credo che se ubuntu avesse riconosciuto quel drive l'avrebbe già montato
<sakuragno> si questo lo penso anche io...ma sai a volte non si può mai sapere.. alla fine il problema è che non so, ma non penso si possa impostare che la fotocamera prediliga la lettura usb invece che quella easyshare
<sam12345> prova con dmesg | grep "stringa da cercare"
<sakuragno> all apeggio wine con easyshare.. ma il pc del lavoro è talmente uno scassone a criceti che secondo me muore
<sam12345> ti butta fuori i messaggi del kernel
<blackbit> sakuragno, al momento un card reader è l'ipotesi più plausibile
<blackbit> lo so che non è una soluzione
<sakuragno> direi di si.. 5 euro megliospese :D
<blackbit> ma praticamente non uso driver per cellulari nè per fotocamere neanche su sistemi windows
<blackbit> solo un cardreader. plung-n-play
<sakuragno> ma sai.. la bellezza di linux è riuscire a risolverli i problemi :P altrimenti  ke sfizio c'è!? :D  ma sai che su win7 riconosce il driver in automatico e usa il frontend di win per i dispositivi esterni :P
<blackbit> e eviti anche di rischiare di rovinare l'elettronica della fotocamera se la tua porta usb non dovesse erogare un voltaggio perfetto
<sam12345> mo me ne vado, ci vediamo *buntisti xD
<blackbit> ciao sam
<ubuntu_> sam12345 ciao e grazie
<sakuragno> ah mi trovo faccio anke un altra domanda.. quando uso il filtro per fare le ricerche (in alto a destra) in synaptic semplicemente si spegne (synaptic).. mentre se uso "cerca" mi funziona tranquillamente
<sakuragno> dite che basta reinstallare synaptic o cosa?
<sakuragno> secondo me s'è fregato quando una volta il pc è andato in stallo mentre reinstallavo kernel e fatti di grossa taglia
<blackbit> rispondo con una domanda: perchè usi synaptic e non ubuntu software center?
<sakuragno> perkè synaptic è decisamente più preciso
<blackbit> perchè non usare apt-get che lo è ancora di più? :p
<sakuragno> ma li uso entrambi :D
<sakuragno> perkè apt-get poi devo scrivere :D e non conosco i nomi di tutti i pacchetti
<sakuragno> :P
<blackbit> ma puoi usare l'autocompleta!
<blackbit> sudo apt-get install nomepacch
<blackbit> (premi backspace o maiusc non ricordo)
<blackbit> sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<blackbit> funziona anche scrivendo le prime 2-3 lettere
<sakuragno> si no, lo so.. ma syn alla fine è carino, mi vedo i pacchetti in più,. le descrizioni etc. tutto sommato è il giusto mezzo tra apt e ubuntuS.C.
<sakuragno> :P
<blackbit> a me il search funziona
<sakuragno> vabè cmq al massimo reinstallo il syn e provo :P
<sakuragno> puo anke darsi che il pc ha troppi pochi criceti per usare il filtro in diretta
<blackbit> criceti?
<sakuragno> si, quei cosi nel pc che fanno girare gli ingranacci e si nutrono di ram e cpu
<sakuragno> gg
<blackbit> si, certo. buona notte :D
<sakuragno> ahaha! no cmq troppo casino reinstallarlo :P stattibene così synaptic tanto è il pc del posto di lavoro, gia ho fatto casino per metterci xubuntu e non comprare un winxp originale -.-
<bik> se da terminale ho dato sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntugnometeam/gnome3  ...
<bik> il comando inverso qual'e'?
<snake_> bik: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  ed elimini la riga che hai sopracitato
<bik> snake_grazie
<snake_> prego
<blackbit> non era quella la domanda cmq :p
<snake_> ma il procedimento è lo stesso :-)....ci sono arrivato dopo. :-)
<bik> snake_possibile che non li trovo?
<snake_> bik: se non li trovi non li hai aggiunti
<giako> Ciao, volevo provare la live di natty (eventualmente installarlo) ma il caricamento si ferma 5 sec dopo il POST (schermo nero, cursore lampeggiante in alto a destra, hard disk inattivo, lettore cd anche). Il cd funziona, l'ho installato su una virtual machine e lo legge. Qualche suggerimento?
<bik> scusa ma questa parte di comando la devo trovare?
<ubuntu_> Ciao, durante l'installazione di ubuntu se scelgo di modificare una partizione esistente ntfs, per fare in modo che la partizione ntf ridimensionata sia poi utilizzabile in comune con win7 cosa devo selezionare alla voce "usare come" ?
<ubuntu_> ntfs?
<blackbit> giako, cursore in alto a sinistra intendi...? Riesci a vedere qualcosa se premi ctrl+alt+f6?
<ubuntu_> quando ridimensiono una partizione gia' esistente durante l'installazione di ubuntu, alla voce "usare come" quale partizione intende: quella che sto ridimensionando o quella che credo con lo spazio che avanza?
<ubuntu_> +creo
<ubuntu_> *creo
<giako> blackbit si in alto a sinistra....ctrl+alt+f6 non ho provato....visualizza solo  la prima righa linux etc etc installer etc etc e si pianta...la sequenza è per aprire una shell?
<blackbit> si
<blackbit> era per capire se si pianta proprio o se è solo una questione di grafica
<blackbit> hai già provato a installare nuovamente i driver nvidia proprietari, sempre ammesso che prima ce li avevi?
<blackbit> ah scusa, hai una live
<blackbit> il discorso della shell può esserti utile ugualmente cmq
<bigo72> in che maniera è possibile avere gnome su natty? ho voluto dare una possibilità a unity, ma è davvero dura abituarcisi
<blackbit> basta, al login
<blackbit> quando selezioni l'utente e poi metti la password
<blackbit> basta selezionare 'ubuntu classic'
<blackbit> in un menu a tendina che trovi in basso
<bigo72> uh?really?
<bigo72> ma dove, al login?
<blackbit> al login intendo quando inserisci username e password
<bigo72> azz, figo! grazie
<blackbit> appena clicchi sull'utente
<blackbit> ti compaiono dei menu a tendina sotto
<blackbit> e da lì puoi sceglier quale grafica vuoi
<bigo72> sisi, trovato, grande blackbit
<blackbit> è un piacere
<giako> blackbit ATI HD4830, domandona: sono su karmic, se faccio l'upgrade mi si scassano i driver proprietari ATI installati a mano, driver della tavoletta grafica etc etc? perchè se così fosse formatto e installo da zero, mi sembra più ragionevole che risolvere 110 problemi post installazione....
<blackbit> comunque anch'io appena ho visto unity ho avuto qualche capello bianco all'inizio, ma se ti ci abitui probabilmente ti inizierà anche a piacere
<blackbit> giako: dal momento che gli upgrade di questo tipo possono a volte dare problemi
<blackbit> io farei innanzitutto un bel backup dei tuoi dati e della home
<blackbit> meglio ancora fare un'immagine della partizione principale
<blackbit> ... ora, non so come funzioni con i driver ati, ma io ho gli nvidia: nel mio caso se fai l'upgrade anche solo del kernel devi rimetterli
<blackbit> sono al 95% sicuro che sia così anche con gli ati
<giako> blackbit beh, allora installo da zero...
<blackbit> credo che ti convenga. meglio ancora se hai un'altra partizione
<giako> blakbit sempre se riesco a utilizzare un supporto ottico.... :)
<blackbit> con gli upgrade c'è il rischio che qualcosa non vada bene
<blackbit> giako, è prioritario che tu abbia almeno una iso di ubuntu
<blackbit> non importa di che versione
<blackbit> giusto per avere un live cd e accedere alle partizioni se qualcosa DOVESSE andare storto
<blackbit> in ogni caso
<blackbit> se masterizzi una iso della 11.04
<giako> blackbit che partizionamento mi consigli ( 1 partizione swap, una home e..?)
<blackbit> appena parte il livecd puoi anche scegliere di aggiornare da lì
<blackbit> senza fare un format
<giako> blackbit troppo più sano il format...
<blackbit> ma se non ti viene scomodo, un fresh install batte tutto
<blackbit> giako,
<blackbit> il partizionamento è materia di gusti personali
<blackbit> ma in linea di massima la cosa essenziale è avere una partizione tutta per i dati
<blackbit> poi, se per i dati usi la home, allora va bene solo la home separata
<blackbit> io personalmente ho   | swap |  home    |   dati                                   |
<blackbit> dove home si intende tutta la root, la / per intenderci, ho scritto male
<blackbit> io non ho una home separata
<giako> blackbit ok grazie per l'info vedo se faccio partire un cd, oppure ne masterizzo un altro, oppure lo metto su pendrive visto che ho l'opzione per avviare il pc da USB...mi leggero una guida sulla migliore configurazione per le partizioni in rapporto alle prestazione del sistema.... grazie ancora
<blackbit> giako, figurati
<blackbit> cmq in linea di massima
<blackbit> swap come prima partizione
<blackbit> meglio se in un'altro hard disk,
<blackbit> se hai almeno 4 gb di ram lo swap non lo fare di svariati gb :)
<dade> salve ragazzi è vero che debian ha un canale a parte ma esendo derivata forse potete aiutarmi visto che di la sta sera sono passivi, posso chiedere comunque?
<giako> blackbit  4gb ram....curiosità: come mai sono tutti stizziti con l'usabilità di unity? io non l'ho provato ma se sotto c'è COMPIZ non vedo il problema a configurare gli shortcut e magari aggiungere una barra delle icone a scomparsa....visto che compiz mi sembra ottimo sulla mia karmic non vedo il problema con natty e unity....
<snake_> notte
<laidon> ho aggiornato a natty: l'installer anzichè usare la partizione /home per i miei dati ha creato la nuova /home sotto partizione /. come ripristinare la situazione? grazie
<blackbit> laidon
<blackbit> dovresti reinstallare
<laidon> temevo...
<blackbit> anzi, scusa
<blackbit> ho detto una boiata
<blackbit> hai pratica con /etc/fstab?
<laidon> insomma... l'ho fatto un paio di volte tempo fa
<laidon> per caricare le partizioni giusto?
<blackbit> devi solo montare la partizione /home come /home, mentre ora sarà montata sotto un'altro mount point
<blackbit> se non ci sono imprevisti dovrebbe andare
<laidon> quindi guardo nella guida come montare partizioni con fstab?
<blackbit> no,
<blackbit> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<blackbit> e hai una lista,
<laidon> gli aggiungo la riga della partizione /home intendi
<laidon> puntandola dove voglio io
<blackbit> più che aggiungere
<blackbit> dovresti già avere quella partizione montata
<blackbit> solo che magari non sarà montata sotto /home
<laidon> ok esatto
<blackbit> ma sotto un /media/partizione
<blackbit> in che cartella è montata?
<laidon> e che fine fa il vecchio /media/partizione che ora ha la home?
<laidon> controllo
<blackbit> non fa nessuna fine, stai solo dicendo a ubuntu di montare la partizione come /home
<blackbit> non avviene nessun format
<laidon> non è presente alcuna partizione home in fstab
<laidon> fa parte dell'unica partizione / immagino
<sakuragno> secondo voi è sensato installare kernel 2.6.38 su maverick?
<blackbit> si laidon
<blackbit> devi vedere in quale cartella è montata, invece,
<blackbit> la partizione che tu VUOI sia la home
<laidon> ah quello intendevi
<laidon> è presente sotto media, con un nome lunghetto
<blackbit> ecco,
<blackbit> al posto di /media/nomelunghetto
<blackbit> dovresti mettere /home
<blackbit> tieni conto però di una cosa:  se sbagli qualcosa in tutto ciò rischi di dover reinstallare da capo
<laidon> il problema è che la partizione "che vorrei" non è presente in fstab
<blackbit> ma hai appena detto che è montata in /media/nomelunghetto!
<laidon> scusa, volevo dire che io la vedo sotto /media/...
<laidon> ma dentro fstab non c'è
<laidon> vede solo la / e 2 partizioni di win
<blackbit> sicuro che tale partizione esista ancora?
<blackbit> non è che hai fatto l'installazione automatica?
<blackbit> sudo apt-get install gparted
<laidon> io ho fatto aggiornamento, e la partizione la vedo ancora, la identifica come "file system da 1 GB"
<blackbit> strano che in fstab non ci sia
<laidon> devo vedere se ho un backup di fstab prima dell'aggiornamento
<blackbit> ascolta,
<blackbit> modificare fstab in modo così radicale non è una cosa che consiglierei
<blackbit> un conto è una due righe
<blackbit> prova a installare gparted
<laidon> fatto
<blackbit> dovrebbe permetterti di cambiare i mount point se non ricordo male
<blackbit> senza modificare fstab a mano
<laidon> allora ci guardo
<laidon> /dev/sda7 Montata su /media/7c92edec-d2a3-46bd-920d-861258f85bfc
<blackbit> è questa la home che vorresti?
<laidon> sì
<blackbit> bene. sostituisci /media/7c... con /home
<blackbit> (questo andava fatto in fase di installazione)
<blackbit> ma con un pò di fortuna dovrebbe funzionare
<laidon> eh ma io ho fatto aggiornamento, ha fatto tutto da solo
<laidon> pensavo mantenesse la /home dove stava...
<blackbit> infatti sembra strano anche a me
<laidon> la sostituzione come la faccio? mi dice opzione smonta o flags
<blackbit> smontala
<blackbit> e poi dovresti riuscire a cambiare mount point
<laidon> mmm, come lo imposto il punto di mount ora che è smontata?
<laidon> gestione flag, controllo, etichetta
<blackbit> ho installato gparted per vedere,
<blackbit> era un pò che non lo usavo
<laidon> grazie :)
<blackbit> però ahime mi ricordavo male
<blackbit> ... vai di fstab
<laidon> doh!
<blackbit> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<laidon> e la lascio smontata?
<blackbit> modifica quel /media/7cealtrinumeri
<blackbit> in /home
<blackbit> si, lasciala smontata
<laidon> blackbit, quel /media/7cealtrinumeri in fstab non è presente
<blackbit> allora non hai installato gparted a vuoto.
<blackbit> dimmi con esattezza che partizione è, esempio /dev/sda1
<blackbit> e anche il filesystem
<laidon> filesystem ntfs montato su /media/sda1
<blackbit> prova a dare da terminale il seguente comando:   sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -t ntfs
<blackbit> ma aspetta
<blackbit> tu hai una home in ntfs? qualcosa non torna
<laidon> no è in ext4, la partizione sda1 che dici tu nel mio caso è una partizione di win
<attempt> fdisk -l e metti in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laidon> risultato vuoto, comando è giusto?
<blackbit> dallo con sudo
<blackbit> sudo fdisk -l
<laidon> ora ci siamo :)
<blackbit> ecco, ora fà come ti ha suggerito attempt
<laidon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602526/
<blackbit> credo che sarebbe utile fare la stessa cosa anche con /etc/fstab
<blackbit> la tua home sarà sda7 o sda8
<laidon> sda7
<blackbit> intendo quella che vorresti
<laidon> sì
<blackbit> ext4 hai detto, sicuro?
<laidon> gparted me la segnava così
<laidon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602527/ <-- fstab
<blackbit> interessante
<blackbit> in ext4 è la tua /
<blackbit> che non è la home
<blackbit> in pratica sda8 è la tua partizione di sistema attuale
<blackbit> che comprende anche la home di adesso
<laidon> entrambe sono in ext4
<laidon> eh sì, la home non ha partizione sua per ora
<laidon> sta dentro /
<blackbit> mentre sda7 sarebbe la home che vorresti. mi sorprende che non sia listata in etc. vediamo. prova a dare questo comando da terminale, giusto per vedere se monta
<blackbit> sudo mkdir /prova
<blackbit> sudo mount /dev/sda7 /prova -t ext4
<laidon> vado?
<blackbit> si, tanto non è una modifica permanente
<blackbit> adesso proverà soltanto a montare la partizione per aprirle
<blackbit> niente di definitivo
<laidon> fatto
<blackbit> apri /prova e vedi se vedi la home che vorresti
<laidon> sì è quella
<blackbit> bene. sudo umount /dev/sda7
<laidon> monta, smonta, peggio di ikea... :P
<blackbit> a /etc/fstab aggiungi questa riga.
<blackbit> /dev/sda7 /home ext4 nodev,suid 0 2
<blackbit> DOVREBBE funzionare
<blackbit> ovviamente dopo un riavvio
<laidon> dopo umount la home è rimasta dentro /prova
<laidon> è normale?
<blackbit> non importa per ora
<blackbit> aggiungi quella riga a /etc/fstab, salva e riavvia
<laidon> ok, aggiungo in fstab
<blackbit> non c'è nessun'altro online che possa controllare se mi stia sfuggendo qualche castroneria? :D
<blackbit> non voglio un'ubuntiano sulla coscienza
<laidon> manco io :D
<blackbit> riavvia và
<laidon> blackbit, ho trovato un precedente montaggio di home in un file fstab di backup
<blackbit> che opzioni aveva?
<blackbit> incollami la riga
<laidon> #Entry for /dev/sda7 :
<laidon> UUID=82ab6a82-c13b-4982-a0ca-402276dfd6c0	/home	ext3	relatime	0	2
<laidon> era in ext3 però
<laidon> non so se cambia qualcosa...
<blackbit> sicuro sia ext4 vero?
<laidon> bè gparted me la segna così e mi pare che con maverick ho messo ext4 in home
<blackbit> dovrebbe essere tutto apposto
<blackbit> un riavvio dovrebbe risolvere il caso
<laidon> opzione "relatime" nada?
<attempt> nada
<blackbit> beh, non è essenziale
<laidon> attenzione, in gparted è spuntato /home nel punto di mount di sda7 :)
<laidon> pare un buon segno
<blackbit> si, ma dovresti riavviare
<laidon> infatti, riavvio e torno
<blackbit> buona fortuna
<laidon> spero di tornare :P
<laidon> altrimenti, è stato comunque bello ;)
<attempt>  se non la monta ti rivediamo comunque.
<laidon> ok
<laidon> vado
<attempt> alle perse usi la live
<blackbit> un'ora fa stavo andando a letto io :D
<blackbit> attempt, laidon non torna
<blackbit> abbiamo appena sputtanato il pc a laidon... :D spero di no
<attempt> no
<attempt> eccolo
<laidon> blackbit, mi pare tutto bene :D
<laidon> ciau attempt
<blackbit> ci devi una birra mi sa
 * laidon passa una birra a blackbit 
<laidon> alla salute :P
<blackbit> :D
<laidon> grazie mille a entrambi
<blackbit> figurati, sei stato coraggioso :D
<blackbit> seguire i consigli di un utente morto di sonno
<blackbit> in materia di partizioni
<laidon> se me l'avessi detto prima avrei rimandato a domani, ghghgh
<blackbit> ahahaha... :D notte. ciao a tutti e 2
<attempt> note
<laidon> notte, grazie ancora
<attempt> notte
<laidon> stacco anch'io, alla prossima ciao!
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-03
<ZNCCC> ciao amicos :-D
<Nuovo> giorno
<Nuovo> c'è nessuno?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<nameless_> c'è qualcuno con un mac qui?
<massimo18> !qualcuno | nameless_
<ubot-it> nameless_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nameless_> :P
<nameless_> Non riesco a bootare linux senza dover usare una livecd
<nameless_> ho installato il sistema su un macbook pro 3.1
<massimo18> nameless_: e come l'hai installato?
<glpiana> nameless_, guarda qui se ti può aiutare https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<nameless_> glpiana, ecco, la parte "Single Boot only" non so come fare
<glpiana> nameless_, dimmi però quale guida stai seguendo :)
<Odo> Giorno
<nameless_> t'incazzi se ti dico che sto usando debian e non ubuntu? :P
<massimo18> nameless_: non è questione di incazzarsi ma qui sei in un canale di supporto ubuntu, prova su #debian-it
<nameless_> provo
<nameless_> mi domando solo come fa ubuntu a risolvere sto problema, visto che nei suoi how to ci spende solamente due righe
<OverMe> oh hi
<attempt> ciao OverMe
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Ynor> bgiorno a tutti
<Ynor> il client bitorrent transmission come funziona?
<jester-> Ynor: è essenziale e funza a dovere
<Ynor> non lo metto in dubbio jester....
<Ynor> ma mi serve na guida
<jester-> Ynor: è talmente semplice
<Ynor> jester sò novello con ubuntu......è na settimana che ci bazzico su
<enzotib> !torrentclients | Ynor
<ubot-it> Ynor: Questi sono alcuni client torrent che potete trovare nei repo: transmission vuze unworkable torrentflux rtorrent qbittorrent deluge ctorrent ktorrent bittorrent bittornado azureus
<enzotib> uhm
<jester-> glpiana: l'odo server ti fa ballare la tarantella oggi?
<glpiana> lol
<Odo> jester-, si creo un po' di movimento :D
<jester-> hihihi
<romeopapa> salve, ho appena istallato la 11.04, dove trovo le impostazioni stampanti e synaptic?
<romeopapa> stampa trovato!
<romeopapa> ok, scusate, trovato tutto
<enzotib> chi fa da se fa per tre
<romeopapa> bella storia la 11.04, come si chiama?
<romeopapa> natty...?
<glpiana> romeopapa, sì
<romeopapa> glpiana, ciao, ogni volta c'è da inparare qualcosa di nuovo, ma Natty è ben oltre le aspettative...
<glpiana> romeopapa, usala un po', clicca con i diversi tasti del mouse sulle icone e vedi cosa fa. si impara in fretta
<cricido> buongirono a tutti
<cricido> ho fatto l avanzameto di versione
<romeopapa> eccone un'altro..., buongiono cricido
<cricido> ma mi è rimasto gnome e non la nuova interfaccia è normale vero aggiorna i demoni esistenti?
<hancock> buongiorno a tutti
<hancock> una domanda....
<glpiana> cricido, che scheda video hai?
<cricido> e non supporta piu accelerazione grafica
<hancock> come si lanciano applicazioni LSB
<jester-> cricido: scheda video?
<glpiana> hancock, sarebbero?
<romeopapa> saluti....
<hancock> esempio le liste sulle irc, oppure applicazioni tipo utube2mp3
<glpiana> hancock, ho provato utube2mp3. basta cliccarci sopra
<hancock> mi dice che non risulta instalòlata alcuna applicazione per i file eseguibile
<hancock> *installata
<glpiana> hancock, fa vedere l'errore
<glpiana> !image | hancock
<ubot-it> hancock: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<hancock> http://imagebin.org/151441
<glpiana> hancock, e se lo avvii da terminale?
<cricido> scusate eccomi Intel® HD Graphics
<cricido> ho questa
<jester-> cricido: glxinfo | grep rendering
<glpiana> cricido, metti lsmod su pastebin. controlla anche se hai un /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e   dai anche glxinfo | grep render
<hancock> con che comando?
<cricido> ok
<cricido> io glxifo mai visto
<jester-> hancock: scegli applicazione
<hancock> ok
<K99Brain> hancock, ma sto utube2mp3 dove lo hai preso?
<K99Brain> non lo vedo nei repo
<glpiana> hancock, ./utube2mp3   nella directory in cui c'è il file
<hancock> glpiana, il comando non funziona
<glpiana> hancock, installa il pacchetto lsb-core
<hancock> K99Brain, da sourceforge
<hancock> niente ancora
<K99Brain> hancock, appena scaricato e basta cliccarci e parte
<glpiana> hancock, da terminale che errore ha dato?
<hancock> si dovrebbe, stessa cosa per le liste su alcuni canali, ma non funziona
<glpiana> hancock, da terminale che errore ha dato?
<hancock> bash: ./utube2mp3: Permission denied
<glpiana> hancock, ls -la utube2mp3
<jester->  è di root
<jester-> sicuro
 * realnot hi guys
<K99Brain> secondo me manca x
<hancock> ls: impossibile accedere a utube2mp: No such file or directory
<K99Brain> il permesso di esecuzione, intendo
<glpiana> hancock, e ci credo, se salti il 3 :)
<hancock> axx...
<hancock> -rw-r--r-- 1 hancock hancock 70758 22 set  2010 utube2mp3
<K99Brain> infatti...
<glpiana> hancock, chmod +x utube2mp3
<glpiana> K99Brain, sei indovino? :D
<glpiana> K99Brain, mago di segrate?
<K99Brain> ho le palle di vetro
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> fragili hihihihihihihi
<K99Brain> lol
<jester-> lol
<K99Brain> hancock, la domanda adesso è: dopo che lo hai scaricato, come lo hai scompattato che a me e a glpiana appena scompattato i permessi erano giusti?
<K99Brain> e anche la dimensione del mio è diversa, il mio è piu grande
<K99Brain> -rwxr-xr-x 1 marco marco 62549 2010-09-24 22:27 utube2mp3
<K99Brain> piu piccolo*
<hancock> ci ho cliccato e estratto
<hancock> adesso è ok però
<fray_> hi
<frayweb> hi
<frayweb> salve a tutti avrei un problema con la seconda partizione del mio notebook, qualcuno puoi aiutarmi?
<jester-> frayweb: cioè?
<frayweb> spiego subito
<frayweb> ogni volta che accedo alla sessione
<frayweb> e magari apro o vuze o amule mi dice che non trova le cartelle di destinazione che io ho impostato sulla seconda partizione
<jester-> frayweb: la partizione deve essere montata
<frayweb> se invece prima di avviare tali programmi io apro la partizione, e poi avvia i programmi nn mi crea nessun problema
<frayweb> come posso fare affinche venga montata ogni volta che accedo al sistema?
<jester-> frayweb: alri nautilus e la clicchi nella finestra di sinistra
<bik> buongiorno
<jester-> frayweb: aggiungi una striga in fstab per averla montata la boot
<frayweb> non ho nautilus
<jester-> frayweb: hai gnome?
<bik> come cambio la schermata di avvio violca con i pallini della 11.04?
<frayweb> si (unity)
<jester-> frayweb: nautilus è cartella home
<frayweb> ok
<frayweb> :D
<frayweb> ci sono poi cosa devo cliccare?
<jester-> frayweb: a sinistra lo vedi il secondo hd?
<frayweb> si
<jester-> clicca che lo monta
<frayweb> c'è csritto smonta
<jester-> allora è gia montato
<frayweb> si certo
<jester-> frayweb: il vuze lo dovrebbe vedere
<frayweb> pero anche quando avvio la sessione è gia montato
<frayweb> pero prima di avviare questi programmi non entro dentro quella partizione
<jester-> quindi il problema dove sta
<frayweb> mi da questi problemi
<jester-> frayweb: lo manterà vuze. se ti serve prima fai da nautilus
<frayweb> sta nel fatto che ogni volta che accendo il notebook
<frayweb> devo entrare dentro la partizione
<frayweb> forse posso provare a riavviare la sesisone e a montarla manualmento come mi hai consigliato
<jester-> frayweb: non è un problema ma la policy del sistema
<frayweb> ok
<jester-> frayweb: e 4 lo monti da nautilus
<frayweb> potresti scrivermi la sting da aggiungere in fstab per averla montata in boot?
<jester-> frayweb: se ti scoccia aggiungi la riga in fstab
<jester-> !fstab | frayweb
<ubot-it> frayweb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<frayweb> grazie
<frayweb> ora provo
<bik> come cambio la schermata di avvio viola con i pallini bianchi della 11.04?
<frayweb> non c'è un modo per impostare fstab che non sia in shell?
<glpiana> bik, spe, che c'è la procedura... se la trovo
<glpiana> bik, allora in un terminale scrivi: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<bik> grazie
<glpiana> aspetta
<glpiana> bik, poi termini la sessione e al login dovresti poter modificare.
<glpiana> bik, dopo però devi levare il file che hai copiato, se no ti chiede di configurare l'aspetto ad ogni accesso
<glpiana> bik, quindi dovrai dare sudo rm /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<bik> ci provo subito
<frayweb> jaster
<bik> grazie
<frayweb> call
<frayweb> ?/
<bik> glpiana non succede niente!
<glpiana> bik, che hai fatto finora?
<bik> ahahah....avevo fame!
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> bik, intendo, dei comandi che ti ho dato che hai fatto?
<bik> ho messo il primo a terminale e poi ho riavviato
<bik> ma non succede niente ho provatoun paio di volte
<bik> ho provato anche plymouth manger ma non me lo cambia
<glpiana> bik, immagino tu abbia sbagliato qualcosa perchè funziona
<glpiana> bik, digita: ls /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<bik> fatto
<glpiana> !paste | bik
<bik> !paste
<ubot-it> bik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frayweb> salve
<frayweb> qualcuno prima ha scritto una stringa
<bik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602698/
<frayweb> per avviare prefernze da'aspetto prima del login
<frayweb> per sbaglio l'ho scritta sul teminale e ora ogni volta che avvio mi compare la schermata di preferenze d'aspetto
<frayweb> come posso toglierla
<frayweb> ?
<bik> ahahah
<bik> a me non va e a te si
<frayweb> ahahha
<frayweb> :D
<Ynor> ma nelle sorgenti software  gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza li devo spuntare o no?
<bik> ora te lo dico io come elimnarlo
<frayweb> grazie bik
<bik> sudo rm /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<glpiana> bik, non l'hai copiato
<glpiana> bik, o lo avevi già eliminato?
<frayweb> grazie mille
<bik> avevo gia eliminato
<frayweb> ora provo
<frayweb> ;)
<frayweb> ciaoo
<FloodBotIt2> frayweb: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> bik, hai gdm al login? o altro?
<bik> mi metti in crisi! ho messo burg e ho lascio tutto com'era
<glpiana> bik, burg è per il boot. al login hai gdm? sei sicuro? perchè deve funzionare. se non va, o hai sbagliato il comando di prima o c'èq ualcosaltro
<glpiana> *qualcosaltro
<bik> gdm cos'e'? perdona l'ignoranza?
<bik> sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<bik> io ho dato questo
<Ynor> ma il terminale nella nuova versione dove sta?
<glpiana> bik, ridallo. poi dai ls /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<glpiana> Ynor, sempre sotto accessori. o comunque se scrivi ter ti appare
<bik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602703/
<glpiana> bik, oki, esci e rientra e vediamo. anzi io no perchè ora vado a pranzo :)
<glpiana> a più tardi
<bik> buon appetito
<antonio__> ciao
<antonio__> ubuntu 11.04 con unity è possibile aprire piu istanze di firefox con una scorciatoia da tastiera?
<Davide_G> ci sono gia di default le scorciatoie...
<Davide_G> prova a premere il tasto super
<antonio__> quindi?
<Ynor> glpiana:  non lo trovo il terminale
<antonio__> si ma mi fa aprire solo un firefox alla volta
<Ynor> ma glpiana  è andato a pranzo??
<Davide_G> antonio__, e se fai tasto destro su ff cosa succede?
<antonio__> ma quella non è pratica
<antonio__> comunque ho risolto da solo
<antonio__> la scorciatoia c'è ed esiste ctrl+n
<Davide_G> ah si si, ma pensavo che ne volessi una per farla avviare senza che avessi ff aperto
<Davide_G> :)
<antonio__> <Davide_G quella esiste  start+2
<bik> come cambio la schermata di avvio di ubuntu 11.04?(quella rosa con i pallini bianchi che caricano)
<glpiana> bik, come ti ho detto prima
<glpiana> bik, nel temrinale dai: ps aux | grep gdm
<glpiana> così vediamo se usi gdm
<bik> asp
<FrancescoLe> buongiorno a tutti
<bik> ci sono riuscito non abilitavo la schermata di login
<bik> quindi non vedevo la schermata delle opzioni
<FrancescoLe> come faccio a tornare a ubuntu 10.10 dalla 11.04?
<bik> ma da li non cambio la schermata di avvio ma quella di login
<glpiana> bik, quindi non hai fatto quello che ti ho detto :D per quello non andava
<filo1234> FrancescoLe: devi reinstallare
<glpiana> bik, ah non è il login che vuoi cambiare? e che pallini vuoi cambiare?
<glpiana> FrancescoLe, motivo per voler tornare indietro?
<FrancescoLe> si, ma come?
<FrancescoLe> ho bisogno del cd?
<filo1234> FrancescoLe: si
<bik> quando carica una volta che accendi il pc si vede lo sfondo viola con i pallini bianchi e la scritta ubuntu 11.04.....è' improponibile!!!
<FrancescoLe> ho provato un paio di giorni la 11.04, ma non mi trovo bene
<glpiana> !installazione | FrancescoLe
<ubot-it> FrancescoLe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bik> vorrei cambiarla
<glpiana> FrancescoLe, sai che puoi usare la stessa interfaccia che avevi su 10.10?
<FrancescoLe> ottimo, come?
<glpiana> bik, ah, ho capito. bah, non so come cambiarla. e mi sembra una delle cose più inutili da fare, ma è solo u'opinione :)
<FrancescoLe> il launcher laterale non lo sopporto proprio
<glpiana> FrancescoLe, fai termina sessione (non spegni, termina sessione. lo scrivo perchè a volte c'è chi non intende) e al login clicchi sul nome e sotto ti appare una barra
<bik> :-) con la 10.10 usavo plymouth manager ma qui non funzioa
<glpiana> FrancescoLe, scegli ubuntu classic e via, se su gnome
<bik> va be pazienza
<FrancescoLe> ok, ora provo.. grazie per ora
<glpiana> bik, guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Plymouth
<Scall> Allo stato attuale Unity 3d presenta dei grandi bug? Non so se consigliarlo a dei conoscenti.
<Scall> ops, volevo scrivere nel canale di chat, scusate tanto
<glpiana> Scall, a parte che nel caso lo chiedi in chat e non qui. comuqneu non si consiglia nulla ai conoscenti se non si cuole poi passare il tempo a mettergli a posto le cose ;)
<bik> glpiana ci sei'
<bik> ?
<glpiana> !tizio | bik
<ubot-it> bik: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<bik> mi serve una cortesia
<bik> gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop
<glpiana> bik, speiga
<bik> mi copi il risultato di questo ?
<glpiana> *spiega
<bik> l'ho modificato ma non ho slavato l'originale e voglio rimetterlo a posto
<glpiana> bik, se hai bisogno solo del contenuto dei file no serve che tu chieda di digitare gksudo
<bik> ok
<glpiana> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602731/
<bik> grazie
<enrylinux> glpiana ho bisogno di te
<glpiana> addirittura?
<enrylinux> problema installazione ubuntu 11.04
<glpiana> enrylinux, spiega che problema hai
<enrylinux> ho scaricato varie iso di ubuntu 11.04 ed ho usato vari metodi d'installazione ma quado riavvio  il sistema si blocca
<blackbit> ho lasciato empathy aperto stanotte con questo canale aperto e altri 3-4 offtopic italiani e inglesi sempre di ubuntu. Poco fa Empathy occupava in memoria più di 1 gb. E' normale? Ok che tutte le conversazioni sono in ram, ma si tratta di testo, dubito sia un utilizzo normale
<nanomad> qualcuno ha problemi con firefox? mi usa la cpu al 100% quando faccio lo scroll di pagine pesanti....
<nanomad> sulla 10.10 non succedeva
<glpiana> ansi blocca come? dopo grub con schermata nera?
<enrylinux> con messaggio ed numeri esadecimali
<nanomad> enrylinux, kernel panic :(
<nanomad> riesci a fare una foto e caricarla da qualche parte?
<enrylinux> penso
<Aizram> :D
<glpiana> enrylinux, hai provato a entrare in grub, modificare la riga del kernel aggiungendo parametri?
<enrylinux> no
<glpiana> nanomad, controlla con top che processo succhia risorse
<Aizram> prima volta con linux? enrylinux
<glpiana> enrylinux, visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio?
<enrylinux> no
<glpiana> enrylinux, a chi hai risposto?
<enrylinux> Aizran
<Aizram> glpiana, hai una pazineza infinita
<glpiana> enrylinux, oki, e a me che rispondi?
<glpiana> Aizram, lol
<jester-> truà
<Aizram> ho esagerato con le lettere
<enrylinux> si
<glpiana> enrylinux, oki, seleziona il kernel che vuoi avviare e rpemi il tasto "e"
<enrylinux>  con gia' fatto
<glpiana> enrylinux, poi ti piazzi in fondo alla riga che termina con quiet splash e provi ad aggiungere opzioni di boot, una per volta direi
<glpiana> enrylinux, ah l'hai già fatto?
<glpiana> enrylinux, e perchè mi hai risposto di no prima? :D
<enrylinux> cosa potrei aggiungere
<Aizram> noapic
<Aizram> per esempio
<glpiana> enrylinux, nomodeset, noapic nolapic, acpi=off
<Aizram> è un acer?
<enrylinux> nomodeset aggiunto
<enrylinux> ma nulla
<enrylinux> è un toshiba
<nanomad> glpiana, firefox
<Aizram> di preciso quando si blocca ti esce qualche errore?
<glpiana> enrylinux, dopo aver cambiato cosa premi?
<Aizram> o resta lì schermo nero?
<glpiana> nanomad, prova a chiudere firefox, rinominare .mozilla e riprova
<nanomad> glpiana, già fatto
<nanomad> glpiana, è un installazione fresca
<glpiana> nanomad, installazione pulita e firefox va a palla? hai fatto gli aggiornamenti dopo aver installato?
<glpiana> enrylinux, hai mica il cd dentro il lettore?
<nanomad> glpiana, yes
<nanomad> ed il bello è che mi succede da dopo la release
<glpiana> nanomad, levalo, riavvia e ringrazia Aizram
<nanomad> ?
<glpiana> nanomad, niente -.-
<nanomad> asd
<glpiana> enrylinux,  levalo, riavvia e ringrazia Aizram
<enrylinux> ma il problema persiste anche senza cd
<glpiana> enrylinux, ok, no ringraziamo Aizram allora :D
<glpiana> enrylinux, ti ho chiesto che cosa premi dopo la modifica
<enrylinux> invio
<glpiana> enrylinux, non diciamo cose che non son vere, su
<Aizram> glpiana, :)
<glpiana> enrylinux, dopo la modifica cosa premi per avviare?
<enrylinux> ho provato l'installazione alternate ma nulla
<glpiana> enrylinux, mi rispondi?
<glpiana> altrimenti penso che trolli
<Aizram> ctrl x
<Aizram> io lo so :P
<enrylinux> f10
<glpiana> enrylinux, prima era invio e ora f10?
<enrylinux> ne ho provato tante
<xc> hi
<Aizram> <glpiana> metti le manine che ti tiro le steccate
<glpiana> enrylinux, ne hai provate tante? non bastava leggere le istruzioni che sono presenti in quella finestra?
<enrylinux>  ci siete dopo
<glpiana> enrylinux, comuqnue, sempre che tu davvero l'abbia fatto, che opzioni hai provato?
<Aizram> glpiana, anche lui sarò cieco ... per un motivo o l'altro .... ok la smetto di rompere qui
<enrylinux> ora devo portare mia  figlia
<enrylinux> grazie per adesso dopo provero' con il vostro aiuto
<Aizram> trolllllll
<nanomad> glpiana, tada! #223238
<nanomad> lo sapevo che non ero il solo :/
<glpiana> nanomad, passa tutto il link
<nanomad> bug #223238
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 223238 in firefox "Extremely slow Ajax/Javascript/CSS performance in Firefox 3 using non-free nvidia-glx-new" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223238
<glpiana> nanomad, firefox 3?
<nanomad> anche il 4
<nanomad> leggi in fondo
<nanomad> e c'e' anche questo:
<nanomad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/605567
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 605567 in firefox "Extremely slow painting of launchpad.net bug details page with nvidia driver" [High,Confirmed]
<FloodBotIt2> nanomad: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nanomad> FloodBotIt2, grazie caro
<glpiana> nanomad, hai provato a usare i nouveau?
<nanomad> glpiana, posso provare ma tanto mi servono quelli nvidia per OpenCL
<nanomad> se è come su arch comuqnue andranno bene
<glpiana> nanomad, allora lasa stà
<nanomad> glpiana, ci stanno un po' di scazzi tra xorg 1.10 e i driver nvidia comunque
<nanomad> su archlinux ho dovuto far il downgrade a xorg 1.9
<glpiana> nanomad, sì ho visto, ogni giorno ce n'è una -.-
<nanomad> !paste > nanomad
<ubot-it> nanomad, please see my private message
<nanomad> !paste | nanomad
<enrylinux> ci  sono
<enrylinux> partito con nomodeset
<glpiana> enrylinux, oki, ora devi editare /etc/default/grub come super user e inserire l'opzione inq uestione. quindi salvi e dai sudo update-grub
<glpiana> enrylinux, se hai dubbi chiedi
<enrylinux> ma ora la grafica è sbagliata
<glpiana> enrylinux, cioè?
<enrylinux> lo vedo grosso
<enrylinux> mancano i driver nvidia
<glpiana> enrylinux, apri un terminale, scrivi xrandr  e metti quel che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> enrylinux, aspetta, siamo su una nuova installazione?
<enrylinux> sono su due pc
<glpiana> enrylinux, stammi sul pezzo per favore -.- non mi interessano gli arredi di casa: stiamoparlando di una nuova installazione?
<enrylinux> inoltre mi dimenticavo questo è kubuntu
<enrylinux> si
<glpiana> enrylinux, sì, ma non cambia nulla. grub è lo stesso
<enrylinux> ti ho risposto
<glpiana> enrylinux, allora installa i driver nvidia e poi eventualemtne non andasse mettiamo l'opzione nomodeset
<enrylinux> vado
<SKANK> chiedo scusa io ho un hard disk seagate barracuda 500 gb 7200 rpm che se lo attacco via usb ubuntu me lo riconosce e se invece lo collego al cavo serial ata ubuntu non me lo vede
<SKANK> cosa devo fare per farlo riconoscere dalla porta sata
<glpiana> SKANK, quando lo colleghi con cavo sata da bios viene visto? ed è attivo?
<SKANK> si nel bios cè
<SKANK> per caso a a che fare con i jumper master slave ?
<SKANK> che mi pare che non ci sia nemmeno sul disco
<glpiana> SKANK, non so neanche se i sata hanno ancora i jumperini
<filo1234> sui sata non ci sono jumper
<glpiana> SKANK, ora sto disco pè attaccato in sata?
<glpiana> *è
<SKANK> bo questo non mi sembra che cel ha
<filo1234> SKANK: prova a cambiare la porta o il connettore magari
<SKANK> adesso l'ho attaccato con l'adattatore esterno usb
<SKANK> a dici di attaccarlo ad un altra piorta sata
<SKANK> porta pardon
<filo1234> si
<SKANK> vabe provero'
<filo1234> ok
<SKANK> ma succedono di solito sti problemi?
<glpiana> no
<SKANK> con le porte sata dico
<SKANK> allora che cavolo potrebbe essere se non è questo
<filo1234> SKANK: prova a cambiare la porta o il connettore magari
<SKANK> devo dire una cosa in windows sono dovuto andare nel  pannello di controllo attaccandlo all aporta sata l'ho dovuto abilitarte poi l'ha visto ma in ubuntu non so laprocedura per abilitarlo
<linux> salve ho un vaio serie e che ha i classici pulsanti assist web e vaio 7
<SKANK> questo qui sarebbe uno di quelli un po piu sottili dovrebbe essere uno di quelli piu recenti perch enon vedo jumperini dietro per slave o master
<glpiana> SKANK, attaccalo in sata magari seguendo il consiglio di filo1234 e poi torna qui
<linux> avendo il bualboot vorrei configurare in modo che premendo il tasto web accedesse ad ubuntu e in vece con il classico tasto a win7 e possibile?
<SKANK> sisi ok dopo provo perche al momento non lo posso fare poi tra un oretta provo
<SKANK> ok grazie magari poi vi dico come va
<SKANK> mi devo staccare ciao grazie
<enrylinux> no mi permette di installare nvidia
<glpiana> enrylinux, ???
<glpiana> enrylinux, chi non te lo permette?
<linux> salve ho un vaio serie e che ha i classici pulsanti assist web e vaio, avendo il bualboot vorrei configurare in modo che premendo il tasto web accedesse ad ubuntu e in vece con il classico tasto a win7 e possibile?
<glpiana> !repeat | linux
<ubot-it> linux: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<enrylinux> seleziono driver aggiuntivi  fanno per partire e poi spariscono
<glpiana> anallora, prima di tutto, avendo tu appena installato devi fare gli aggiornamenti.
<glpiana> enrylinux, per cui aggiorna riavvia e vedi che fa. nel caso sai come dargli nomodeset
<glpiana> enrylinux, e poi si vede
<enrylinux> non riesco a fare nessun aggiornamento
<Tony_> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la webcam
<Tony_> su skype quando avvio la videochiamata appaio all'incontrario
<Virunga> gira la telecamera
<Tony_> è incorporata
<Tony_> ho scaricato anche un programma per la web
<Tony_> e li mi vedo nella giusta posizione
<Virunga> hai provato a spulciare le preferenze di skype?
<Tony_> si ma non mi ha non ho visto niente che mi facesse modificare le impostazione della webcam
<Tony_> forse sono i driver
<Holden> Tony_, tipo di pc, versione di skype e di ubuntu?
<filo1234> Tony_: prova  ad avviare skype da terminale così LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Tony_> cmq ho un asus pro5dij
<Tony_> ubuntu 11.04
<Tony_> è skype è una beta
<Tony_> scusami il terminale dovè?
<Virunga> Durante l'installazione di ubuntu se modifico una partizione esistente che contiene dati, per creare una nuova partizione su cui installare ubuntu, mi chiede cosa voglio fare della (credo) vecchia partizione. Se la voglio mantenere com'è ed usarla sia da ubuntu che da win7, va bene l'opzione "non usare partizione"?
<Virunga> grazie
<OverMe> si
<Virunga> perfetto
<Virunga> grazie
<glpiana> Tony_, sotto accessori trovi il terminale
<Tony_> su skype neanche mi entra più, mi dice "potrebbe esserciun altra istanza aperta"
<OverMe> l'hai chiuso quello che c'era avviato prima?
<Tony_> certo
<Tony_> l'ho chiuso e ho riavviato con il terminale
<OverMe> scrivi nel terminale: killall -9 skype
<OverMe> poi fallo ripartire da terminale
<Holden> Tony_, sarebbe anche interessante se potessi provare cheese e dirci se anche li vedi l'immagine capovolta
<Tony_> grazie skype è ripartito :)
<Tony_> Holden: adesso provo
<dade> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Tony_> scusate sto provando tante volte con skype di chiamare qualcuno
<Tony_> ma non funziona
<Tony_> è come se fosse buggato
<glpiana> Tony_, prima fai la chiamata di prova e vedi se con quella va
<Tony_> adesso va
<Tony_> boh! prima va poi non va
<filo1234> sarà una freccia della macchina
<glpiana> Tony_, il contrario eventualmente
<Tony_> mah insomma...anche ieri dava questi problemi
<Tony_> premendo il tasto della chiamata non partiva
<Tony_> comunque ho provato cheese è mi vedo nel verso giusto
<YnoR> sera
<Tony_> adesso mi ha dato lo stesso problema di prima skype..chiamo ma non si avvia
<Tony_> sarà che è una versione beta
<YnoR> we tony
<YnoR> anche tu con ubuntu?
<Tony_> si YnoR
<Tony_> mi sembra pieno di bug
<dade> Tony_,  è l'interfaccia di unity che non mi piace sinceramente!
<glpiana> !chat | Tony_ YnoR
<ubot-it> Tony_ YnoR: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> e dade pure :)
<dade> glpiana,  si scusami
<dade> :P
<YnoR> glpiana:  facevo solo presente al figliolo che si fosse convinto a provarlo ubuntu
<YnoR> cmq scusate
<YnoR> cmq l unity nn và sul mio pc
<YnoR> come devo fare?
<glpiana> YnoR, non scrivere come se fosse un sms che non si capisce una beata fava
<glpiana> YnoR, vediamo la scheda video: lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> YnoR: installa unity-2d  e unity-2d-deafault-setting
<dade> jester-,  provabile che non abbia abilitato l'accellerazione 3d
<jester-> dade: appunti
<jester-> o
<Tony_> io vado ciao a tutti me ne vado su windows che mi sto solo innervosendo :)
<YnoR> l ho installato unity-2d
<glpiana> YnoR, allora sto comando lo dai o no?
<jester-> YnoR: ma lo hai scelto alla finestra di login?
<YnoR> glpiana non ho capito
<glpiana> YnoR, in un terminale scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<YnoR> gpiana 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<glpiana> YnoR, niente 3d. se hai messo unity-2d fai come dice jester- . temrina la sessione e scegli unity-2d al login
<YnoR> ok
<jester-> YnoR: metti anche  unity-2d-default-setting
<YnoR> jester-:  questo dove lo trovo
<jester-> YnoR: sudo apt-get install unity-2d-default-setting
<YnoR> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<jester-> YnoR: hai la 11.04?
<glpiana> settings
<glpiana> con la s alla fine
<alvin_> salve, dove posso guardare se una scheda video è supportata da natty??
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti
<MoL0ToV> ho installato squid su ubuntu 11.04, e siccome non riuscivo a navigare in nessun modo ho lasciato solo la acl:  http_access allow all
<MoL0ToV> e ancora non riesco a navigare.
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi spiega dove diavolo sbaglio per favore?
<hobo> ciao ragazzi il mio ubuntu 10.04 da un giorno all altro è diventato inglese,sempre stato italiano,ho provato supporto lingue ma nada,oggi facendo sudo upgrade è uscito questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602807/....idee?
<hobo> scusate http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602807
<hobo> i menu sono metà inglese metà ita e anke le applicazioni ,i browser ita,come è possibile
<enzotib> hobo, apri un terminale e scrivi "locale"
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602811/
<hobo> alcuni applicazioni tipo radiotray alcune voci menu appaiono in cinese
<enzotib> hobo, cat /etc/default/locale
<hobo> ???!!!!!!!!!
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602812/
<enzotib> hobo, gksu gedit /etc/default/locale
<enzotib> hobo, cancella seconda e terza riga, salva e chiudi, poi riavvia la sessione
<hobo> ok
<hobo_> enzotib, pare abbia funzionato  unica cosa radiotray nel menu alcune voci rimangono cinesi
<enzotib> hobo_, find ~ -iname '*radiotray*'
<hobo_> m da questo /home/luciofunk/.local/share/radiotray
<Guest27182> Salve a tutti ho appena installato l'aggiornamento di ubuntu ma al riavvio mi si apre sempre da terminale , con tutti ok tranne la voce!"Stopping automatic crash report generation" fail
<Guest27182> Aiuto grazie
<enzotib> hobo_, chiudi sto radiotray, poi: mv ~/.local/share/radiotray{,.bak}
<enzotib> hobo_, poi rilancialo
<hobo_> ok
<ynor> scusate il ritardo, problemi di connessione
<ynor> jester mi dicevi?
<jester-> ynor: funza sto unity 2d o no
<hobo_> niente da fare rimangono ste 2 voci cinesi quando clicco tasto destro  spegni radio  voce cinese,configuara ,2 voci cinesi
<alvin_> dove posso guardare se una scheda video è supportata da natty??
<ynor> no jester-
<ynor> ho installato la 11.04
<enzotib> hobo_, di nuovo locale e cat /etc/default/locale
<Guest27182> [17:02] <Guest27182> Salve a tutti ho appena installato l'aggiornamento di ubuntu ma al riavvio mi si apre sempre da terminale , con tutti ok tranne la voce!"Stopping automatic crash report generation" fail
<jester-> ynor: hai installato unity-2d e unity-2d-default-settings?
<ynor> avevo unity-2d si
<ynor> l latro dal terminale mi dice nessun pacchetto
<hobo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602817/
<jester-> ynor: e unity-2d-default-settings?
<jester-> ynor: sudo apt-get install unity-2d-default-settings
<ynor> riprovo di nuovo dal terminale
<hobo_> cat:  LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
<Guest27182> [17:02] <Guest27182> Salve a tutti ho appena installato l'aggiornamento di ubuntu ma al riavvio mi si apre sempre da terminale , con tutti ok tranne la voce!"Stopping automatic crash report generation" fail
<Guest27182> Cosa posso fare aiutatemi perda ore
<enzotib> hobo_, un minuto
<hobo_> ok
<ynor> jester-:  fatto
<enzotib> !ripetere | Guest27182
<ubot-it> Guest27182: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Guest27182> Scusatemi........."....
<jester-> ynor: adesso termina sessone rientra dopo aver scelto unity 2d
<ynor> unity 2d da dove devo sceglierlo?
<jester-> Guest27182: mica si capisce il problema tuo
<enzotib> hobo_, grep LANG /etc/environ*
<Guest27182> Provo a spiegarmi meglio
<alvin_> scusate ma è possibile che la nvidia geforce 4mx non sia supportata da natty?
<jester-> ynor: dopo aver messo user e pass compare una barra in basso clicca su ubuntu e cambia
<jester-> alvin_: vecchia?
<hobo_> enzotib_, LANGUAGE="it_IT:it_CH:zh_HK:zh_TW:zh_CN"
<alvin_> jester-, 8 anni. Fino alla 10.04 non ho avuto grossi problemi
<ynor> jester-:  ma l avvio lo faccio in automatico
<virunga> Ciao, ho installato ubuntu 11.04. Non funziona l'audio. Potete aiutarmi a individuare il perché? :)
<jester-> alvin_: non è piu supportata
<jester-> alvin_: va solo in 2d
<Guest27182> Nell'installare la nuova versione du ubuntu al riavvio mi si apre terminale con le voci descritte in precedenza
<enzotib> hobo_, gksu gedit /etc/environment, metti il contenuto su pastebin e non chiudere l'editor
<alvin_> jester-, posso installarla manualmente o devo usare una distro vecchia?
<jester-> Guest27182: ma poi ti arriva alla finestra di login?
<hobo_> ok
<jester-> alvin_: la risoluzione è ok?
<virunga> le casse sono collegate allo schermo
<Guest27182> No rimane bloccato al terminale
<alvin_> jester-, lo schermo sembra essere sotto una tempesta magnetica.
<jester-> virunga: preferenze/audio e setta il canale uscita
<hobo_> enzotib_,   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602826/
<akis24> sera
<virunga> jester- provo, grazie
<enzotib> hobo_, cancella seconda e terza riga, salva, chiudi e riavvia la sessione
<hobo_> ok
<jester-> alvin_: amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi suggeriwce qualcosa?
<Guest27182> Jester sapresti aiutarmi?
<jester-> suggerisce*
<jester-> Guest27182: parti in modalità ripristino e al menu vai in shell quindi dai questi 3 comandi
<kernelpanic_> Buon pomeriggio; avrei una domanda semplice semplice, credo. Non riesco ad accedere ad amsn in stato invisibile, avete idee?
<alvin_> jester-, ho provato, ma non ha risolto, ho provato a purgare xorg e ha installare nvidia96 ma mi da errore e non lo scarica
<nait> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Guest27182: dpkg --configure -a apt-get -f install apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> alvin_: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<jester-> alvin_: quando ha finito fischia
<jester-> alvin_: purgare xorg?
<Guest27182> Te
<jester-> kernelpanic_: amns & co sono diventati poco compatibili con i serve microsoft
<kernelpanic_> Fino a poco tempo fa avevo la 9.10, e riuscivo ad entrare in stato invisibile. Oggi nuovo pc, ho installato la 10.10, messo masn, ma quando mi connetto sono subito disponibile, anche se alla sessione precedente esco invisibile
<hobo> enzotib_, c 6? nn funziona ... inoltre io ricordo che quando tutt era italiano prima d spegnersi e riavviarsi pc la skermata nera cn sritte erano italiano nn inglesi
<kernelpanic_> mi sfugge qualche opzione?
<Guest27182> Jester come vado in modalità di ripristino????? E come puoi mi dai la terza riga?  Grazie mi salvi la settimana sono
<jester-> kernelpanic_: non è una questione di os ma di ms che cambia spesso i protocolli, manco la video conferenza va
<enzotib> hobo, ancora una volta: locale, cat /etc/default/locale, cat /etc/environment, puoi mettere su un unico pastebin, con qualche linea di separazione
<jester-> Guest27182: in ripristino ci vai dal menu di boot
<hobo> ok
<alvin_> jester-, volvo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia seguire questa guida e installare nvidia-96
<jester-> Guest27182: se non lo vedi al boot tieni schiaccato shift
<kernelpanic_> se mettessi una versione più vecchia di amsn? oppure hai altri messenger da suggerire?
<jester-> alvin_: fai quello che ti o detto
<alvin_> jester-, ok
<akis24> kernelpanic_ forse emesene sarebbe meglio credo
<jester-> installa il pacco e fischia
<hobo> enzotib_,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602831/
<kernelpanic_> funziona webcam e chiamate vocali con emesene jester?
<kernelpanic_> volevo dire ad akis24
<akis24> io non lo uso ma si direbbe di si
<kernelpanic_> lo proverò
<akis24> comunque è aggiornato al momento..
<enzotib> hobo, se vai su Supporto Lingue cosa dice?
<jester-> alvin_: messo xserver-xorg-video-nv ?
<hobo> è qui l inghippo m sà
<enzotib> !chi | hobo, se no mi potrei perdere i messaggi
<ubot-it> hobo, se no mi potrei perdere i messaggi: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<alvin_> jester-, scusa ma ormai lo devo avviare da una live
<enzotib> hobo, in che senso?
<jester-> alvin_: usa recovery
<jester-> alvin_: buttarla nel cesso e prendergli una 8000 che costa poco?
<hobo> in lingua per menu e finestre oltre a italiano c è italiano svizzera 2 tipi d cinese giapponese e afar ,ma io nn li ho mai installati infatti se vado su installa rimuovi nn sono spuntati
<enzotib> hobo, cosa c'è come primo nella lista?
<hobo> enzotib, italiano
<hobo> (italia)
<hobo> poi gli altri come elencato prima
<enzotib> hobo, e nella lista di installa rimuovi cos'è spuntato?
<hobo> enzotib, solo italiano
<ynor_> salve
<kernelpanic_> ho risolto, ho trovato il plugin che mi fa selezionare lo stato prima di accedere, grazie comunque akis24 e jester
<enzotib> hobo, io proverei così, installa tutti quelli che sono nella prima lista, spuntandoli e poi applicando le modifiche
<akis24> :)
<hobo> enzotib, aspetta per scrupolo ho visto adesso d nuovo c era afar ,lo tolgo?
<enzotib> hobo, afar?
<enzotib> hobo, e che d'è?
<enzotib> hobo, solo quello?
<alvin_> jester-, è il pc numero 3 e mi ha bruciato un'ATI da poco meno di un mese
<hobo> bò forse na lingua africana peno
<hobo> penso
<enzotib> hobo, controlla bene che la lista è lunga
<hobo> si solo quello
<enzotib> hobo, come ti dicevo, prova a installare tutti quelli che compaiono nella prima lista
<jester-> alvin_: se è vecchio quanto la scheda vorrebbe andare un pensione
<hobo> cioè? quale prima lista?
<enzotib> a tra poco
<alvin_> jester-, forse hai ragione. come lo avvio resume, dpkg,failsafex...?
<jester-> alvin_: failsafe
<Guest27182> ...
<ivan72> ciao
<alvin_> jester-, mi riporta alla schermata di prima. Posso provare con netroot?
<alvin_> jester-, a settembre spero di prendere un server
<jester-> alvin_: vai in shell
<ivan72> qualcuno sa installare libquicktimehv su lucid?
<alvin_> jester-, "passa a una shell con privileggi di root con rete"
<jester-> alvin_: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<jester-> con rete
<nait> Buonasera! ho un problemino ho installato natty.. ma ora i video su youtube si vedono male come quadratini sopra i video
<ynor> sera
<akis24> ivan72 hai la versione x86 di lucid?
<ivan72> si
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> aiò glpiana
<glpiana> wei jester-
<akis24> vai qui e scegli tu.. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libq/libquicktime/
<N41T> Buona sera
<N41T> ho un problema con i video su firefox
<glpiana> N41T, spiega
<N41T> si vedono tutti quadrati grandi bianchi in alcune parti dei video
<N41T> da quando ho messo natty :D
<glpiana> N41T, video in flash?
<N41T> si
<glpiana> N41T, dpkg -l | grep flashplugin
<alvin_> jester-,  ho installato  xserver-xorg-video-nv
<N41T> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> alvin_: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> alvin_: al posto di nvidia metti "nv"
<N41T> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602838/ glpiana
<alvin_> jester-, va il sudo prima???
<jester-> non serve il sudo hai #
<glpiana> N41T, locate libflashplayer.so
<alvin_> jester-, (giustamente sono root) c'è qualcosa che non va. rileggi il percorso che mi hai dato? forse è Xorg?
<N41T> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602841/
<jester-> alvin_: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   X naiscolo
<jester-> maiuscolo*
<glpiana> N41T, passami in privato un video che ti da problemi
<N41T> glpiana: ok
<N41T> glpiana: ecco.. adesso direttamente crasha firefox
<alvin_> jester-, cavolo non c'è, mi da un file nuovo
<N41T> glpiana: appena apro qualsiasi video su youtube
<jester-> alvin_: minchia
<Guest99376> Prova
<glpiana> N41T, allora. apri un uqalsiasi gioco in flash che recuperi su internet. appena appare qualcosa clicca col destro sul riquadro, passa nelle impostazioni, clicca sull'iconcina più a sinistra e dimmic ome è settata la accelerazione hardware
<alvin_> jester-, da ieri a oggi ho installato 4 natty su 4 pc diversi forse faccio prima a reinstallare?
<N41T> glpiana: ok
<jester-> alvin_: se non hai dati da salvare reinstalla
<N41T> glpiana: e' abilitata
<glpiana> N41T, disabiltala e riprova youtube
<alvin_> jester-, avevo salvato tutto. forse mi conviene verificare che la mia scheda video è supportata altrimenti uso Ub9.10. Ho fatto dir in /etc/X11 c'è xconf.org.failsafe
<alvin_> jester-, xorg.con.failsafe scusa
<N41T> glpiana: uguale
<jester-> alvin_:  da li dove sei se fai exit e poi fialsafe parte?
<glpiana> N41T, mmm...
<N41T> glpiana: infatti e' stranissimo QQ
<alvin_> no
<glpiana> N41T, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<alvin_> jester-, no
<jester-> alvin_: reinstalla va
<N41T> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602850/
<alvin_> jester-, abbandono natty vero?
<glpiana> N41T, prova a rinominare .mozilla e riprova youtube per vedere se il problema è nelle tue impostazioni
<glpiana> N41T, mv .mozilla .mozilla_vecchio
<N41T> si
<N41T> ok
<glpiana> N41T, po riavvii firefox
<N41T> glpiana: uguale
<N41T> glpiana: lo stesso errore :S
<glpiana> N41T, chiudi firefox
<N41T> ok
<N41T> chiuso
<glpiana> N41T, rm -r .mozilla            e poi mv .mozilla_vecchio .mozilla
<N41T> si gia fatto
<glpiana> N41T, poi sudo apt-get remove --pure flashplugin installer
<hobo> enzotib c 6?
<glpiana> *purge
<glpiana> N41T, poi sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin installer
<enzotib> hobo,
<enzotib> hobo, novità?
<N41T> glpiana: acchetti virtuali come "flashplugin" non possono essere rimossi
<N41T> glpiana: acchetti virtuali come "flashplugin" non possono essere rimossi
<glpiana> scusa, flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> N41T, hai 64 bit?
<glpiana> N41T, torno tra un po'
<hobo> m hai detto prima d provare a installare tutte le lingue della lista,il problema è ke nn c sono nella lista omeglio nn so quali sono
<N41T> glpiana: sui 64 bit
<hobo> sono scritti in ideogrammi
<N41T> glpiana: ok ti aspetto scrivimi quando torni intnato fumo
<hobo> possono essere 6-7 tipi d lingue asiariche
<enzotib> hobo, ok, aspetta un attimo che vedo una cosa
<hobo> il problema ora cmq sembra limitato a radiotray e quando spengo o riavvio ,il resto è in ita
<enzotib> hobo, fammi vedere il contenuto di ~/.profile
<hobo> enzotib, dice command not found
<enzotib> hobo, il contenuto, quindi cat ~/.prifile
<enzotib> pro*
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602855/
<hobo> al 23 sembra essere il problema cn hong kong taiwan e china,ma nn risultano installati insupporto lingua....
<glpiana> N41T, ci sono
<enzotib> hobo, gksu gedit ~/.profile, cancella la terzultima riga, salva chiudi e riavvia la sessione
<glpiana> N41T, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jester-> enzotib: io cell'ho profumatoo export LANGUAGE="it:en_AU:en_CA:en_GB:en_NZ:en"
<N41T> glpiana: ok
<enzotib> jester-, tu si che sei avanti :)=
<glpiana> N41T, fatto?
<N41T> si
<glpiana> N41T, e?
<N41T> provo:D
<N41T> glpiana: ... niente
<glpiana> N41T, oki, disinstalla di nuovo flashplugin-nonfree
<glpiana> N41T, scarica questo http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<ar3ac> buonasera
<N41T> glpiana: che storie per vedere un video..
<hobo> enzotib, niente da fa ,senti  per radiotray se provassi a reinstallarlo?
<ar3ac> qualcuno qui che usa unity e indicator-workspaces ?
<N41T> glpiana: scaricato
<enzotib> hobo, prova, poi fammi sapere
<glpiana> N41T, scompattalo nella tua home, poi da terminale scrivi: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<glpiana> ar3ac, indicator-workspaces cosa arebbe?
<ar3ac> glpiana, un indicator per switchare lo spazio di lavoro
<N41T> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> ar3ac, che non è quello sulla barra di unity immagino
<glpiana> N41T, provalo
<hobo> per le scritte all avvio ,no problem tant nn servono,poi so dovute a repository cattivi,risolsi togliendo splash screen,nn appare la scritta ubuntu ke carica,ma le scitte cn le varie periferike,5 secondi e s avvia,nn m cambia la vita direi,xò radiotry aveva na funzione ke si spegneva a un certo orario era comoda
<ar3ac> glpiana, esatto....purtroppo con gnome classi ero abituato a usare l'applet  e ora mi trovo spaesatissimo
<ar3ac> glpiana, e quell'indicator non funziona come dovrebbe
<glpiana> ar3ac, se è quello che ho visto ora su un blog devo dirti che qui non c'è supporto su sftware esterno. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> ar3ac, che lo switcher di unity che non funziona?
<N41T> glpiana: sembra andare
<N41T> glpiana: grazie caro
<glpiana> N41T, ma figurati tesoro :D
<glpiana> N41T, hai una beta della versione 64 bit. sappolo
<N41T> glpiana: beta!!
<glpiana> N41T, prima di mettere su di nuovo flash da pacchetti cancellalo
<ar3ac> glpiana, devo cliccare almeno 2 volte con la pausa dello scegliere quale workspace , con l'applet di prima mi bastava un click
<N41T> glpiana: non lo sapevo!:S
<glpiana> ar3ac, ah ok, momdo d'uso. non che non funnziona :)
<glpiana> *modo
<ar3ac> glpiana, lo switch di unity funza, e l'indicator che mi funziona
<ar3ac> glpiana, sto valutando eventualmente un launcher per ogni workspace
<glpiana> ar3ac, oki, per quello se vuoi ne parliamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<snake__> sera
<snake__> secondo me è possibile
<snake__> secondo voi?
<glpiana> !chat | snake__
<ubot-it> snake__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<snake__> glpiana: :-) se per caso,dico per caso....ottengo una tabella di partizoni vecchia...e faccio un wryte,la tabella esistente viene sovras critta da quella vecchia? stò seguendo questa guida...  http://www.vogliaditerra.com/vogliadilinux/2009/07/grub-error-22-o-come-riparare-la-tabella-delle-partizioni/
<K99Brain> snake__, perderesti tutti i dati
<glpiana> snake__, grub error 22? hai ancora grub 1?
<snake__> oh cacchio!!!
<snake__> ma otterrei i vecchi dati?
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> snake__,  a questo punto al posto di supporti da terabyte ci porteremmo in giro pochi K di tabelle di partizioni
<glpiana> ;)
<snake__> glpiana: toniamo sempre al fatto che...io sto benedetto disco non l ho ancora toccato...sono ancora in speranza di recupero
<snake__> glpiana cmq ho grub2
<K99Brain> snake__, allrao usa testdisk e prova a recuperare il recuperabile
<K99Brain> con photorec
<snake__> k99Brain: gia fatto,e già recuperato tutto...ma i file son stati rinominati in 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8..
<snake__> come fare?
<glpiana> snake__, magari con il comando file ne identifichi la natura
<glpiana> snake__, l'uso è file nomefile
<snake__> glpiana: scusa? non ho capito
<glpiana> snake__, tu hai dei file che si chiamano qualcosa-1 qualcosa-2 e così via?
<snake__> allsi
<snake__> glpiana: si
<glpiana> snake__, scrivi: file qualcosa-1    e vedi se viene riconosciuto il formato
<K99Brain> però il nome originale del file non viene fuori..
<snake__>  gl piana son rinominati cosi recup_dir.1/f0096763.mp3
<K99Brain> a meno che... non siano degli mpe con tanto di tag.... allora chissà
<glpiana> snake__, e allora che c'è che non va se han già anche il suffisso
<glpiana> ?
<K99Brain> snake__, e allora dai il comando: file recup_dir.1/f0096763.mp3
<glpiana> K99Brain, vabbè, ma il file c'è
<K99Brain> non ci vuole molto, su
<glpiana> K99Brain, ma non serve a questo punto se già sa che è un mp3
<snake__> e ma se non lo so fare....sarebbe come dire a te di allinearmi 2 canzoni...lo sai fare?
<glpiana> e poi se il file c'è, ci saranno anche i suoi tag
<snake__> no
<K99Brain> glpiana, si si, pensavo.. magari ha centinaia di mp3 e qualcosa di automatizzabile per rinominarli se le tag sono a posto... tipo easytag
<snake__> la maggior parte dei file  audio non aveva il tag
<snake__> mannaggia
<snake__> k99Brain stiamo parlando di 7000 canzoni
<glpiana> K99Brain, esiste un comodo editor di tag
<glpiana> snake__, beh senza tag.... non passa più
<snake__> ragazzi alcuni file sono taggati,ed il titolo lo recupero..es: i file di one shot 80
<snake__> dunque recuperare una vecchia tabella delle partizioni non mi servirà a niente?
<K99Brain> direi proprio di no
<glpiana> snake__, ora però non ho capito. testdisk ti ha recuperato i file, e questo è successo già da un po'. cosa vorreesti? il recupero dei file con tanto di nome?
<snake__> glpiana: si
<glpiana> snake__, è già buona che ci sono i file
<K99Brain> recuperare i nomi la vedo dura
<K99Brain> non saprei come fare
<glpiana> armarsi di cuffie e di pazienza
<snake__> triste molto snake
<glpiana> snake__, ma io una prova con un editor di tag, giusto per sicurezza, la farei
<snake__> ( non mi servono file audio senza titolo) sono perso...in serata non posso caricare canzoni alla cieca..non so se mi capite
<snake__> vediamo..faccio una prova
<glpiana> snake__, ma almeno ci hai provato a vedere i tag?
<enzotib> se sono CD completi  freedb può essere d'aiuto
<snake__> glpiana: si,come già detto riesco a leggere solo quelli delle compilation di one shot
<glpiana> snake__, cosa hai usato?
<snake__> che editor mi consigliate?
<glpiana> snake__, cosa hai usato per vedere i tag?
<snake__> glpiana: entro nelle proprietà del file e vedo se c è il nome
<glpiana> mmm...
<snake__> glpiana: faccio proprietà e poi mi sposto su audio
<glpiana> snake__, installati easytag
<snake__> e la vedo se c è o non c è
<snake__> ok
<snake__> glpiana: mi chiede:- alcuni file sono stati modificati,ma non salvati.vuoi cambiare la cartella?
<glpiana> snake__, nonzo. ha già fatto qualcosa?
<glpiana> nel dubbio digli di no, non salvare nulla, vedi cosa fa. se poi serve glielo fai rifare
<snake__> no..ho aperto da subito la cartella coi file recuperati
<snake__> e mi ha dato quel msg
<glpiana> snake__, digli no allora
<snake__> ocio ocio....sta scansionando 4503 file
<snake__> leggo automatic correction applied for file
<glpiana> snake__, passali e vedi che è cambiato. poi guardati un po' il programma e vedrai che può anche rinominare i file
<miki_> raga mi date una mano con samba? sono connesso con il wifi ad un router dove sono collegati 2 pc, apro la cartella rete e trovo la cartella "rete windows", faccio doppio click ma mi dice che non la posso aprire. help me, please
<glpiana> !samba | miki_
<ubot-it> miki_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<jester-> miki_: installa system-config-samba e usale
<miki_> cos'è un'interfaccia?
<miki_> jester-: è un'nterfaccia per samba ?
<jester-> una gui
<miki_> jester-: quando dalla cartella "rete" apro "rete windows" mi esce questo "Recupero dell'elenco delle condivisioni dal server non riuscito"
<miki_> che faccio?
<jester-> miki_: installa il pacco e configura una condivisione e a winzoz fai configurare una rete domestica e serve una pass
<miki_> ok, provo; ma è strano perchè fino a ieri non avevo bisgno di sto casino, nel senso che appena andavo su "rete" mi vedeva tutti i pc connessi non dovevo fare altro che clikkare su quello che volevo io
<miki_> adesso sembrano spariti tutti
<miki_> che faccio?
<miki> jester-: mi dai daccapo il programma da installare?
<jester-> miki: system-config-samba
<snake__> sudo bash
<glpiana> O.o
<snake__> glpiana: ho sbagliato...pensavo di scrivere sul terminale :-)
<snake__> sorry
<miki> jester-: l'ho intallato ora come lo apro?
<jester-> miki: amministrazione
<miki> ok ma non lo so usare, non vedo pc connessi, solo una stampante
<miki> mi aiuti a usare sto samba?
<miki> :)
<jester-> miki: aggiungi
<jester-> e aggiungi una cartella nella home da condividere
<jester-> accesso a tutti
<jester-> miki: poi sfoglia la rete
<miki> jester-: il problma non è una cartella da condividere ma il fatto che non vedo i pc windows che prima vedevo solo accedendo alla cartella rete da risorse
<jester-> miki: sono i pc winzoz a non farsi vedere
<jester-> miki: ma samba è attivo?
<miki> io non voglio condividere nulla, solo che prima accedevo e non so come mai adesso nella cartella rete non compaiono più
<miki> non so se è attivo
<miki> come lo attivo?
<miki> io sono connesso alla rete di studio
<miki> prima vedevo tutti i pc connessi adesso no
<miki> è questo il problema
<jester-> miki: sudo dervice smb restart
<jester-> service
<miki> dice "command not found
<jester-> miki: fai pure un sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba
<miki> jester-: se faccio sudo dervice smb restart, mi dice command not found
<jester-> miki: service
<miki> jester-: esce questo "smb: unrecognized servic"
<jester-> miki: fai pure un sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba
<miki> ho fatto reinstall
<Altair> ciao a tutti. ho ubuntu 10.04. ho acquistato una dock dove si inseriscono i dischi fissi a slot. ma ubuntu non me la vede. qualche dritta?
<snake__> sudo bash
<snake__> ancora!!!
<miki> jester-: ma esce questo "smb: unrecognized service"
<jester-> snake__: salute
<jester-> miki: sudo service s e batti tab 2 volte
<jester-> vedi i servizi che cominciano per s
<miki> che è tab?
<jester-> il tasto sotto  \
<jester-> il secanda riga a sinistra
<jester-> madu
<jester-> seconda
<miki> jester-: ecco cosa esce sudo service s samba4                single                stop-bootlogd saned                 skeleton              stop-bootlogd-single screen-cleanup        smbd                  sudo sendsigs              speech-dispatcher
<snake__> glpiana: ci sei? perchè easytag non carica i file?eppure riesco a leggerli.
<jester-> miki: sudo service samba4 start
<jester-> miki: sudo service smbd start
<snake__> glpiana: ok ok..
<jester-> miki: i pc winzoz si vedono fra di loro?
<miki> fpenso di si
<Altair> ciao a tutti. ho ubuntu 10.04. ho acquistato una dock dove si inseriscono i dischi fissi a slot. è un apparato usb, ubuntu lo vede come mass storage ma non lo monta e non appare fra le unità da montare. si vede solo dal gestore di dischi
<miki> non funge...uff
<jester-> miki: pensi o si vedono
<jester-> miki: controlla i pc winzoz se si vedono
<miki> si vedono solo le cartelle che hanno in condivisione
<jester-> si vedono o no
<miki> ma fino a ieri io vedevo tutto...non so cosa diavolo sia successo
<jester-> il pc linux lo vedono?
<miki> no
<jester-> miki: hai pacioccato il conf a mano?
<miki> non so di che parli.... :) scusate l'ignoranza ma non sono esperto....se mi date na mano passo passo è meglio
<jester-> miki: i due service sono partiti senza errori?
<miki> jester-: non so di che parli, ti spiego, io appena ho installaallato uvo buntu, accedevo alla rete di studio e dalla cartella "rete" vedevo tutti i pc connessi e ci entravo dentro, da stamattina vedo solo la cartella "rete window" che poi se la clikko non la apre e mi da un errore
<miki> che fare?
<jester-> miki: ubunntustudio non sarebbe un os da usare normente visto che col kernel che usa è alquanto instabile
<jester-> miki: scommetto che se provi una live desktop la rete la vedi
<miki> sono convinto anche io
<miki> ma adesso che faccio?
<jester-> ti installi una normale
<miki> formattare tutto? solo per un problema di rete?
<glpiana> snake__, scusa non c'ero.
<jester-> miki: vedi te
<miki> jester-: ok grazie cmq
<Altair> ragazzi...qualcuno saprebbe darmi qualche consiglio su come far vedere una dock su ubuntu?
<glpiana> Altair, spiegati
<Altair> glpiana, ho acquistato una dock, sai quella "scatola" che permette di metterci dentro sia un disco sata da 3,5" o da 2,5" con collegamento usb in modo da leggere i dischi utilizzando quella?
<Altair> non il cabinet esterno per il disco fisso
<Altair> è proprio una scatola dove l'hd si "slotta"
<glpiana> Altair, ah ok, stiamo inquadrando la cosa. qui solito dock son le barre stile mac -.-
<Altair> ah... scusate!
<Altair> io intendevo questo hardware...
<glpiana> Altair, ok, come si collega a sto cassetto? ide o sata?
<glpiana> sì sì :)
<glpiana> ah spe, l'avevi scritto. sata
<Altair> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://static.blogo.it/gadgetblog/brando-usb-30-dual-sata-hdd-dock-per-trasferire-i-dati-con-velocita-e-stile/1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.gadgetblog.it/post/11086/brando-usb-30-dual-sata-hdd-dock-per-trasferire-i-dati-con-velocita-e-stile&usg=__-L17RXq0BqF4dy41TGeg3P56WFA=&h=439&w=586&sz=37&hl=it&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=Oo2hgd7bEhNWxM:&tbnh=143&tbnw=196&ei=7UDATfTpEZSEswaVkZXDBQ&prev=/s
<Altair> earch%3Fq%3Ddock%2Bper%2Bhd%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dit%26client%3Dubuntu%26sa%3DN%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1440%26bih%3D738%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=579&vpy=94&dur=2146&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=131&ty=145&page=1&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0
<glpiana> Altair, lo colleghi al pc e non fa una piega?
<glpiana> !tinyurl | Altair
<ubot-it> Altair: Per creare un URL di lunghezza ridotta è consigliabile usare il servizio http://tinyurl.com/
<Altair> glpiana, lo collego al pc via usb
<Altair> glpiana, il problema è che ubuntu vede un mass storage, ma non monta nulla.
<Altair> anche dal gestore di dischi lo vedo ma non riesco a montarlo
<Altair> non capisco....
<glpiana> Altair, ha alimntatore o si accende per l'usb?
<Altair> glpiana, ha l'ali e si accende regolarmente
<jester-> Altair: se l'hd è dentro se fromattato dovrebbe vederne le partizioni
<glpiana> hai provato a collegarlo sia acceso che ancora spento?
<Altair> jester-, si è formattato ntfs e ha dentro dati
<Altair> glpiana, si sia acceso che spento. non cambia nulla
<glpiana> Altair, attaccalo e nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail          e metti su pastebin
<jester-> Altair: è alimntato o prende la scossa da usb
<glpiana> !paste | Altair così vediamo che cosa vede
<ubot-it> Altair così vediamo che cosa vede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> jester-, ha detto alimentato
<jester-> ha
<jester-> lo dovrebbe vedere come un normale hd
<Altair> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602906/
<glpiana> Altair, prova: sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt
<jester-> Altair: sudo fdisk -l nel paste please
<Altair> glpiana, umount: /dev/sdb: dispositivo sconosciuto
<glpiana> Altair, umount?
<jester-> Altair: sudo fdisk -l nel paste please
<glpiana> Altair, ma tu hai scritto mount o umount?
<Altair> glpiana, io ho scritto mount....ubuntu ha riflettuto su per qualche secondo e ha tirato fuori quel messaggio nella shell
<glpiana> Altair, oki, ora il comando di jester-
<Altair> jester-, con il tuo comando vedo solo il disco interno del portatile con le partizioni
<Altair> cioè vedo solo sda
<glpiana> Altair, spegnilo, poi accendilo e rida dmesg | tail
<Altair> glpiana, intendi la dock vero? spengo e riaccendo la dock
<glpiana> Altair, sì
<glpiana> Altair, su pastebin
<glpiana> vabbè, devo andare
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<Altair> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602911/
<jester-> Altair: sicuro che sia partizionato e formattato?
<Altair> certo!
<jester-> Altair: vede solo il disco e non le partizioni
<jester-> Altair: prova su winzoz
<Altair> jester-, ok
<snake__> w il vinile
<snake__> ragazzi,qualcosa di più potente di easytag?
<mysticwave> ciao
<mysticwave> ubuntu 11.04, lo startup manager non gestisce piu la configurazione
<enzotib> what's tartup manager?
<enzotib> startup*
<mysticwave> yes
<mysticwave> infatti ho scritto startup
<mysticwave> si puo riconfigurare il grub?
<attempt> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<snake__> arriceverci
<mysticwave> niente , lo startup manager non mi funziona, anche se metto ubuntu come primo sistema all'avvio mi parte sempre windows
<enzotib> mysticwave, e per fare questo serve startup manager?
<mysticwave> io uso quello da sempre
<mysticwave> cmq devo avere qualche casino nel grub
<enzotib> mysticwave, fa vedere /etc/default/grub
<enzotib> !pastebin | mysticwave
<ubot-it> mysticwave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mysticwave> ok
<mysticwave> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602925/
<enzotib> mysticwave, scrivi il mio nick, altrimenti mi distraggo a fare altro
<mysticwave> ok
<enzotib> mysticwave, esegui questo comando: grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<enzotib> e metti su pastebin
<mysticwave> enzotib  http://paste.ubuntu.com/602926/
<enzotib> mysticwave, ma hai fatto un sudo update-grub?, fallo e riavvia
<mysticwave> gia fatto
<enzotib> mysticwave, rifallo
<mysticwave> /etc/default/grub: 34: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<enzotib> mysticwave, questo da dove esce?
<cioa> Ciao a tutti come state? ho un problema con ubuntu 11.04 qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !chiedi | cioa
<ubot-it> cioa: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mysticwave> quando faccio sudo update-grub
<enzotib> mysticwave, ma hai modificato qualcosa in quel file?
<mysticwave> si , cercavo di installare uno splash animato
<enzotib> mysticwave, c'è un " dopo modeset che non deve esserci
<mysticwave> quindi cancello?
<cioa> Beh, io ho istallato ubuntu 11.04 tutto perfetto il problema è con la scheda grafica mi fa selezionare la risoluzone 1280x720 il problema e che alcune volte mi riporta alla risoluzione 1024x768 e non so proprio il perchè, ho questo modello di scheda video:  Intel GMA 4500MHD Dynamic Video Memory Technology 5.0  su un portatile packartbell
<fra73> ottimo 11.04 ma non riesco ad installare gli effetti compiz
<fra73> tipo finestre mosce
<enzotib> mysticwave, quel carattere, sì
<mysticwave> ok
<fra73> Come si fa qui ad aprire altri canali?
<enzotib> fra73, che significa "installare"?
<enzotib> fra73, /join #canale
<fra73> scaricare ed installare, hai presente? sudo apt-get install compiz
<cioa> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cioa> dai non so proprio cosa fare?
<enzotib> fra73, ma compiz c'è già in natty
<fra73> e dov'è? se abilito gli effetti il cubo non va
<mysticwave> enzotib devo cancellare il " dopo nomodeset?
<enzotib> mysticwave, sì
<mysticwave> bene
<enzotib> fra73, dove li abiliti gli effetti?
<fra73> da ubuntu classic
<enzotib> fra73, ah, quindi non usi unity?
<fra73> uso unity adesso ma da qui non so come fare
<cioa> allora?
<enzotib> fra73, devi installare compizconfig-system-settings
<fra73> da terminale?
<cioa> ma qualcuno non sa proprio come aiutarmi?
<enzotib> fra73, da terminale, da software center, da synaptic, come vuoi
<fra73> mo ci provo, avanti CIOA dicce dicce
<enzotib> cioa, se qualcuno sapeva avrebbe risposto, abbi pazienza
<cioa> scusa ma sono proprio disperato altrimenti dovrò usare per forza windows
<fra73> cosa hai Cioa? qual è il tuo prob?
<cioa> fra73 ora te lo dico
<mysticwave> enzotib ora scrive   /etc/default/grub: 11: splash: not found
<enzotib> mysticwave, fa vedere di nuovo cosa c'è nel file
<mysticwave> ok
<cioa> allora ho istallato ubuntu 11.04, mi ha riconosciuto tutto l'hardware e mi riconosce anche la soluzione 1280x720 la risoluzione dello schermo del mio portatile il problema e che alcune volte ritorna alla risoluzione 1024x768
<cioa> dimenticavo ho una scheda video: Intel GMA 4500MHD Dynamic Video Memory Technology 5.0
<fra73> azzz.. hai installato i drivers aggiuntivi?
<cioa> come si fa? pensavo che fosserò già integrati
<mysticwave> enzotib   http://paste.ubuntu.com/602929/
<fra73> non sono integrati, vai in impostazioni amministrazione dovresti trovare la voce i"installa drivers aggiuntivi" o non proprietari, ora non ricordo
<enzotib> mysticwave, mi pare di vedere delle strane virgolette alla linea 11, ma cosa usi per modificare il file? oppure hai fatto copia e incolla da qualche sito? devono essere virgolette normali, quelle che ottieni con Maiusc-2
<mysticwave> ho fatto copia e incolla
<mysticwave> ma con con Maiusc-2  sono corrette?
<fra73> le finestre tremolano, grazie EnZz=
<cioa> fra73 dove è in natty?
<enzotib> fra73, bene
<enzotib> mysticwave, ì
<enzotib> sì
<mysticwave> ok ricontrollo
<fra73> non so dove sia in natty..... prova a rientrare con ubuntu classic, quando ti chiede la password, se guardi sotto ti da la facoltà di scegliere
<enzotib> cioa, tasto di chiusura in alto a destra, si apre il menu, Impostazioni di Sistema
<fra73> segui Enz0, ne sa un tot! io ho perso la mano....
<fra73> raga ma si può andare in altri canali qui? tipo azzurra?
<enzotib> !chat | fra73
<ubot-it> fra73: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fra73> ok, scusate il fuori log
<enzotib> fra73, non era per cacciarti, ma per segnalarti un altro canale che potrebbe interessarti
<fra73> grazie enz0
<fra73> no prob
<Bartoloni> qualche idea per attivare le rotazioni (visto che l'nvidia x server settings non le consente) e senza usare il xinerama (ha 2 schermi)
<Bartoloni> *ho 2 schermi
<enzotib> Bartoloni, dalle impostazioni monitor non si può fare?
<Bartoloni> no, e' dalla 9.04 che aspetto che nel apnnello inviai mettano sta benedetta rotazione :(
<Bartoloni> *mvidia
<Bartoloni> questo e' un mio vecchio post (e le cose non sono cambiate ) http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,337175.msg2951096.html#msg2951096
<ezio> ragazzi, aiuto...
<ezio> c'ho la manina che diventa rossa e dà i comandi senza che io prema invio
<ezio> c'è un comando per sbloccare questa cosa?
<ezio> sarà un virus?
<ivan72> no
<ezio> tu sai cosa è successo? ivan72
<ivan72> che  usi?
<ezio> ubuntu
<ezio> 10.10
<ivan72> teamviewer
<ezio> da terminale?
<ivan72> no
<ezio> scusa Ivan, che devo fare? da terminale non mi prende il comando
<ivan72> firefox
<ezio> e se poi mi dici dove posso studiare così non vi rompo tanto...
<ivan72> ok
<ezio> mi dice si è verificato un errore durante il caricamento dell'archivio
<ezio> non mi fa il download... sbaglio qualcosa?
<Guest48528> ciao,qualcuno sà dirmi come fare riapparire deluge? in seguito ad un blocco del sistema deluge non si vede +.
<Guest48528> scarica lo stesso ma non vedo + l'interfaccia grafica
<Guest48528> ho perso i permessi forse?
<ezio> ivan72 ho risolto, grazie, bastava andare su mouse
<ezio> chi mi dice dove devo studiare per non scocciare tutte le volte?
<ezio> c'è un manuale che insegna come cavarsela con linux ubuntu?
<ezio> c'è un manuale ubuntu online?
<ezioesurommo> invece di fare domande a voi posso studiare linux da qualche manuale? consigli?
<enzotib> !documentazione | ezioesurommo
<ubot-it> ezioesurommo: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<ezioesurommo> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<ezioesurommo> enzotib grazie
<Guest13479> ciao
<Guest13479> qualcuno sa se è possibile aggiornare kubuntu 10.10 a 11.04 dal dvd?
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutti! Qualcuno mi può dire perchè non riesco più ad abbonarmi ai feeds con Rhytmbox?
<airgnox> Ciao mi spiace non saprei
<airgnox> non li uso nemmeno i feeds
<Zinedine> ok, grazie lo stesso, airgnox, resto comunque in attesa...
<pippopippo> salve, un info come si fa a syncronizzare due cartelle da due ubuntu (esempio pc e portatile)
<MatteoR> pippopippo: Ecco la risposta: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=336416.0
<pippopippo> grsync non va bene
<pippopippo> non usa cartelle remote
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-04
<superr1>  /msg NickServ identify cris77
<superr1> ciao
<superr1> ragazzi una curiosita
<superr1> avendo windows 7 su hd interno  (copia di backup)
<superr1> se lo montassi come secondo hd verrebbe visto dal sistema insieme a ubuntu?
<superr1> ragazzi chi ha provato la 11.04
<superr1> mi interesserebbe sapere se ci sono ancora problemi con compiz e unity
<superr1> -.-
<superr1> come posso avere su Ubuntu 11.04 compiz sensa la rottura di scatole di unity??
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<mikunos> come va?
<mikunos> Sto narvalo mi sta dando sui nervi
<mikunos> io sono sempre stato molto aperto alle novità
<mikunos> ma sconvolgere l'interfaccia grafica ...
<mikunos> in questo modo ...
<mikunos> mi sembra di lavorare in un iBook
<CignoNero> parli di unity mikunos?
<mikunos> oltretutto non sento più l'audio!
<mikunos> si CignoNero
<mikunos> buongiorno
<CignoNero> Giorno :D
<mikunos> tu come ti stai trovando?
<mikunos> io uso 2 monitor e la barra di Unity si trova fra i 2 monitor
<mikunos> con conseguente rottura di scatole
<mikunos> quando passo da un monitor all'altro
<CignoNero> mikunos io ho fatto così dalla schermata d'ingresso puoi selezionare di accedere con il classico e sono ritornato a gnome classico
<CignoNero> è un peccato che non abbiano scelto gnome 3
<CignoNero> ho avuto modo di provarlo su open suse per vari giorni e posso dire che è davvero utile per chi lavora, molto ergonomico
<mikunos> mannaggia
<mikunos> non sento più neanche l'audio
<mikunos> sembra che il segnale ci sia ma non sento niente a tutto volume
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Shin3> ri \o
<Shin3> glpiana, quando eseguo il login che inserisco la pass mi ritorna alla pagina del login che può essere? ho provato anche a creare un nuovo utunte ma fa uguale... reinstallo?
<glpiana> Shin3, spazio su disco residuo?
<Shin3> uhm vado a memoria circa 60 g
<Shin3> è sul portatile a casa
<glpiana> Shin3, ah dovremmo capire che problema ha telepaticamente?
<Shin3> era una considerazione tutto qua
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> Shin3, fai le classiche cose, tipo entrare in recovery e dare dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> Shin3, e pensa a cosa hai installato o cosa hai fatto prima che la cosa si verificasse
<glpiana> a dopo
<dimitri> salve a tutti, una domanda facile facile... come sincronizzo due cartelle in rete su due ubuntu (debbo sincronizzare il desktop col portatile)
<mikunos> non sento più nullaaaaa !
<mikunos> sigh
<mikunos> l'audio è attivo ed è a tutto volume
<mikunos> ma non si sente niente
<glpiana> mikunos, apri alsamixer in un terminale
<mikunos> ok
<glpiana> mikunos, poi metti il temrinale a tutto schermo e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> http://imagebin.org/151612
<glpiana> mikunos, hai acceso e non andava o ha smesso di funzionare mentre lo usavi?
<mikunos> ho acceso e non funzionava
<mikunos> dopo l'aggiornamento all'ultima versione di Ubuntu
<glpiana> mikunos, ah ok, dopo aggiornamento. cosa aspettavi a dirlo?
<glpiana> mikunos, scrivi: uname -a   e copia qui
<mikunos> Linux vaio 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> mikunos, scrivi: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf               e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/1863315
<glpiana> mikunos, lspci | grep -i audio
<mikunos> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Dig> ciao, ho un problema con la scheda video. Con Natty non funziona
<glpiana> mikunos, clicca sul volume e entra in rpeferenze audio. fammi la schermata della seconda scheda
<glpiana> Dig, che scheda video?
<Dig> glpiana,  una Nvidia Geforce 4 mx.
<glpiana> Dig, lspci | grep -i vga
<mikunos> http://imagebin.org/151613
<glpiana> mikunos, clicca su sorround analogice etc etc de guarda che opzioni hai. se hai un duplex stereo analogico prova. altrimenti fammi la schermata del menu
<mikunos> si è presente
<mikunos> lo ho impostato
<mikunos> niente
<mikunos> banshee è in riproduzione
<mikunos> ma non si sente niente
<glpiana> mikunos, chiudi i programmi audio quando smanetti. comunque ora riavvia e vedi se va al reintro
<Dig> glpiana, ho un problema con la tastiera, non trovo alcuni simboli
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> si era chiuso il programma
<glpiana> Dig, che tatsiera hai e come è impostata?
<mikunos> l'ho aperto dopo
<Dig> glpiana, non trovo |
<glpiana> mikunos, fa nulla. riavvia
<glpiana> Dig, scusa e qui come l'hai scirtto?
<glpiana> *scritto
<Dig> glpiana, da un'altro PC. il pc in difetto lo sto usando su ALT-CTRL-F2
<glpiana> Dig, non si avvia neanche con grafica bassa?
<Dig> glpiana, no. già quando carica fa storie
<jester-> Dig: se sei in shell facile che hai la tastiera ammaregana
<glpiana> Dig, spiegami però. tu hai aggiornato da precedente vesione o hai installato ex novo?
<Dig> ex novo
<glpiana> Dig, e da livecd andava la grafica?
<Dig> glpiana, ho usato la alternate e andava
<glpiana> Dig, hai usato la alternate perchè?
<Dig> glpiana, nella versione prima avevo gli Nvidia-96. Ho usato la alternate perché il PC è vecchio e con la normale faceva storia già all'installazione
<glpiana> Dig, quindi da quando hai installato natty non hai mai avuto la grafica?
<Dig> glpiana, praticamente, non si vede niente. sono riuscito a mettere i driver proposti al primo avvio. speravo che al prim riavvio trovavo tutto a posto
<glpiana> Dig, scusa se ti ha proposto i driver, al primo avvio sei entrato in grafica
<glpiana> Dig, cerca di capire che io non sono lì e se non racconti cosa succede è difficile immaginarselo
<Dig> glpiana, non mi sono spiegato bene. scusami. la gui si carica, ma è tutta distorta, come un canale TV disturbato. Anche con la shell appaion righe
<glpiana> Dig, questo prima o dopo i driver proprietari?
<Dig> glpiana, non posso leggere le scritte nella GUI per attivare il Driver proposto sono andato a memoria, sapendo che a sinistra c'è il pulsante attiva
<glpiana> Dig, e dopo aver messo sto driver che è successo?
 * glpiana recupera delle pimze per facilitarsi il lavoro di estrazione delle informazioni
<Dig> glpiana, i disturbi c'erano prima e ci sono tuttora
<glpiana> Dig, secondo me è un problema di refresh. hai provato a modificare il refresh o a mettere un altro schermo?
<jester-> Dig: che scheda e che monitor hai
<glpiana> jester-, la scheda non si può sapere perchè non sa fare il |
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> che posti l'intero lspci e che metta la tastiera italica
<glpiana> jester-, è da tty su quel pc e scrive da un altro
<glpiana> vabbè io vado a prendermi un coffee
<Dig> glpiana, la scheda è una geforce4 mx - nforceGPU
<Dig> glpiana, lo schermo è un Philps 107E4 (un vecchio philps con tubo catodico)
<massimo18> -.-
<jester-> eeeh ma osti con lspci la vede
<jester-> e celodige come larussa
<jester-> Dig: è una scheda di una decina d'anni?
<Dig> jester-, credo abbia almeno 12
<massimo18> eh
<filo1234> quasi alle medie allora
<jester-> Dig: ti ricordi che driver ha messo il gestore?
<jester-> Dig: c'era un 96?
<jester-> che casso di driver vuoi mettere a una di 102 anni
<Dig> jester-, no. Non l'ho potuto leggere. Il 96 era quello che era installato sulle distro precedenti
<Dig> jester-, glpiana potrei provare ad attaccare un monitor LCD se il problema è il refresh
<jester-> Dig: prova con l'lcd
<Dig> jester-, sto facendo il reboot
<Dig> jester-, è sempre e totalmente disturbato. riesco a leggere però che il driver non è in uso, dalla lucetta verde però desumo sia installato
<jester-> Dig: rimuovilo
<jester-> poi riavvia
<glpiana> Dig, se hai l'lcd prova con quello, ci leviamo il dubbio
<gnubiagio98> qualcuno di voi sa come si installano i temi su gnome 3?
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, gnome3 non è contenuto nei repository ufficiali e quindi qui  non c'è supporto al riguardo
<gnubiagio98> capito
<glpiana> !chat | gnubiagio98 prova a chiedere di là
<ubot-it> gnubiagio98 prova a chiedere di là: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gnubiagio98> glpiana, lo so già
<Dig> glpiana, ora sono con lcd
<glpiana> Dig, cambia qualcosa?
<Dig> glpiana, no. Hai letto che ho visto che il driver è installato ma non attivo?
<glpiana> Dig, quello è normale a quanto vedo. gli nvidia fatto a botte col gestore in sta versione
<glpiana> Dig, non riesci dalle impostazioni del monitor a cambiare la frequenza di refresh?
<Dig> glpiana, ci posso provare, prima pensavo di provare a riavviare il pc con LCD e provare a bassa risoluzione che ne dici?
<glpiana> Dig, sì fai così
<jester-> dig rimuovilo il driver dal gestore
<Dig> glpiana, le altre nvidia in mio possesso non hanno avuto problemi...anzi.
<Dig> glpiana, si è avviato. è disturbato ma ora posso leggere le scitte
<glpiana> Dig, se da live eriesci a leggere le scritte, torna ulla installazione, leva il driver come ha detto jester- e riavvia. dovrebbe comportarsi come ora in live
<jester-> Dig:  piu si va avanti e piu hw vecchio sarà abbandonato
<massimo18> :)
<Dig> glpiana, ecco qua spiegato l'arcano. "supporto 3d sperimentale per schede nvidia"
<glpiana> Dig, e cosa spiega questo?
<jester-> massimo18: e che facciamo il paltò nuovo di cammello a una di 102 anni?
<massimo18> e no
<jester-> glpiana: spiega che avrebbe voluto avere il 3 con la 102enne
<Dig> glpiana, il driver che avevo attivato non è quello che ho sempre usato, non posso reinstallare quelli vecchi?
<jester-> Dig: non installare nessun driver
<jester-> lo carica hal quello piu adatto
<Dig> jester-, glpiana  ok, che faccio riavvio?
<glpiana> Dig, ti è già stato detto cosa fare
<jester-> Dig: riavvia a da gestore disinstalla la ciofeca
<jester-> Dig: se la risoluzione poi non va bene facciamo un conf con i refresh del video casssone
<Dig> jester-, glpiana non va comunque. posso provare ad andare ad intuito?
<jester-> Dig: hai rimosso il driver da driver aggiuntivi?
<glpiana> e hai riavviato?
<Dig> jester-, si e ho riavviato
<glpiana> Dig, cosa vorresti fare a intuito?
<jester-> Dig: parti da recovery e vai in failsafe
<Dig> glpiana, riavvio di nuovo con la modalità grafica bassa? potrei provare ad abbassare la risoluzione
<glpiana> Dig, segui jester-
<jester-> Dig: se non leggi quello che ti si scrive diventa dura ripetere 10 volte la stessa cosa
<Dig> jester-, ci siamo, in modalità ridotta. si vede tutto perfettamente. scusa se sono lento
<jester-> Dig: sei dal pc in questione?
<Dig> no, mi connetto con quello?
<jester-> eh
<Dig> jester-,  arrivo
<pippopippo> salve, quando copio una cartella da un posto ad un altro in rete mi cambia le date originali con la data al momento della copia ....come posso ovviare ?
<pippopippo> come faccio a dire a nautilis di usare il parametro -p del comando cop
<pippopippo> ops cp
<pippopippo> jester- : mi avevi detto una volta come impostare nautilus per il parametro preserve... non ricordo mi dai lumi ?
<jester-> pippopippo: nemmeno io ricordo
<pippopippo> jester-, quando copio i file mi cambia la data
<pippopippo> come faccio ?
<jester-> pippopippo: fai da terminale
<pippopippo> a manina con cp si usa -p ma da nautilus non so come fare
<pippopippo> appunto
<Dig2> jester-, eccomi, ora ho anche la tastiera italian
<jester-> Dig2: allora vai in driver aggintivi e comincia a togliere il driver
<jester-> aggiuntivi*
<Dig2> jester-, nessun driver in uso. Mi avevi già detto di toglierlo
<jester-> Dig2: ok hai riavviato normale o failsafe da recovery
<Dig2> modalità grafica ridotta. è funziona normalmente sul'LCD
<jester-> Dig2: prova a riavviare normalmente adesso
<Dig2> jester-, ok
<Dig> jester-, così si vede disturbato
<jester-> Dig: lsmod | grep nouveau
<Dig> jester-, posso riavviare in modalità grafica ridotta?
<jester-> Dig: dai il comando e dimmi che risponde
<jester-> Dig: se non ci vedi vai in shell a darlo
<checco> ciao a tutti.. ho un problema..ho installato natty narval 11.04 con l avanzamento,ho trovato un interferenza con compiz manager..ho disinstallato tutti i programmi per regolare finestre ecc..ma il problema persiste...sparita la barra a sinistra unity e il menu...cos aposso fare?
<jester-> checco: spiega: ho disinstallato tutti i programmi per regolare finestre ecc..
<Dig> jester-, fatto nouveau 621970   3 ecc ecc c'è qualcosa in partocolare o ti scrivo tutto?
<jester-> Dig: no
<jester-> Dig: riesci a lavorare in grafica o in vedi un tubo
<Dig> jester-, non vedo un tubo. solo con modalità ridotta...potrei provare ad abbare la risoluzione, alcuni simboli li riconosco
<Dig> abbassare
<checco> a scusami.. avevo compiz manager .poi avevo docky .awn navigator..che sono quelle barre stile mac le ho disinstallate pensando facessero interferenza con natty..ma il problema rimane
<checco> ho provato come diceva una guida dal terminale il comando unity --restet
<checco> reset ma e uguale non funge
<jester-> Dig: ok in shell: sudo dpkg --purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<glpiana> checco, installato o aggiornato a natty?
<checco> installato natty tramite avanzamento prima avevo 10.04 o simile
<glpiana> checco, oki, aggiornamento -.-
<glpiana> checco, che scheda video hai? nel temrinale: lspci | grep -i vga
<Dig> jester-, dice che non c'è!!!!???
<checco>  gl piana http://paste.ubuntu.com/603188/
<jester-> Dig: scrivi bene
<jester-> Dig: sudo dpkg --purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<glpiana> checco, scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<Dig> jester-, problemi con le dipendenze - rimozione non possibile si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione
<jester-> Dig: rimetti in modo da grafica minima va
<checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603189/
<glpiana> checco, ehm ehm
<glpiana> checco, apri il link che hai postato
<checco> fatto ...??? cioe???
<glpiana> checco, non ti sei accorto che è uguale a quello che hai postato prima?
<glpiana> <checco>  gl piana http://paste.ubuntu.com/603188/
<glpiana> <checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603189/
<checco> ce scusamiiiiiii ihihhii aspe...lol
<snake_> buongiorno
<glpiana> checco, no, scusami tu, sono andato insieme -.-
<checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603192/
<glpiana> checco, ora in che modalità sei entrato?
<checco> l ultima in basso non mi ricordo ..non il classico sicuro
<glpiana> checco, termina la sessione e controlla
<snake_> glpiana: stasera aragosta e caviale!!!si!! mi salvo!recuperando anche i dati più duri! love photorec.
<glpiana> snake_, gliel'hai fatta alla fine?
<glpiana> snake_, e i tag degli mp3?
<snake_> glpiana,ho recuperato il primo hd dove avevo fatto,e lasciato il back up per poi copiarlo nell' hd rovinato...c è tutto!!ora stò riesumando quello! ha trovato molti più file.e tutti coi tag al posto giusto!! siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<glpiana> snake_, bene :)
<snake_> glpiana: grazie infinatemente cmq per tutti i consigli :-)
<checco> gl piana scusa l attesa ho dovuto riavviare per vedere la modalita...non avendo le opzioni per chiudere sessione dal menu in alto...comunque la sessione e user definition
<glpiana> checco, che però non mi dice nulla. cosa visualizzi?
<glpiana> come appare l'interfaccia?
<checco> vedo solo la scrivania ..non ce la barra a sinistra di unity..e neanke la barra in alto ..
<glpiana> checco, se premi alt+f2 appare la finestrella per il comando? se appare scrivici gnome-panel    almeno un pannello ce l'hai
<jester-> Dig: minchia quanto ci mette a riavviare il cassone
<glpiana> jester-, è un 486 dx2, dagli tempo :D
<checco> non funziona alt.f2
<glpiana> checco, vabbè, un terminale lo puoi aprire?
<checco> si si
<glpiana> checco, nel temrinale scrivi gnome-panel e dimmi se appare
<jester-> glpiana: ho l'impressione che se ne vada a diporto pacioccando per i cazzi suoi
<glpiana> jester-, boh
<checco> si appare
<checco> pero mi da un messaggio..dice Impossibile aprire il file .desktop «/home/francesco/Scrivania/gnome-volume-control.desktop» per il lanciatore da pannello: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> checco, fa nulla. c'è l'applet di uscita?
<checco> si
<glpiana> checco, oki, ora dimmi che interfaccia ti aspetti di avere
<glpiana> checco, unity o gnome?
<checco> unity......
<gigirock> ciaraga prima di inventare l'acqua calda..c'e' un modo per fare in maniera che uno scanner in rete invii le sue scansioni direttamente al mio server ubuntu ?
<checco> volevo che mi rimanesse anche.....
<glpiana> checco, temrina la sessione ed entra con unity e guarda se ti dice qualcosa
<Dig2> jester-, eccomi in modalit' ridotta
<checco> con unity..in che senso....
<checco> non mi da opzioni unity dalle modalita.
<gigirock> praticamente il mio server e' sempre connesso allo scanner....se premono il tasto scan il server 'cattura' la scansione.....magari in PDF
<glpiana> checco, ubuntu
<jester-> Dig2: sudo minchia che lag
<gigirock> praticamente una fotocopiatrice digitale
<checco> sono gia in ubuntu...e ho linterfaccia che mi da problemi......ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> Dig2: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<glpiana> checco, allora esci e scegli ubuntu classic
<glpiana> vabbpè devo andare
<glpiana> a dopo
<checco> non e possibile avere la barra di untiy definitivamente????
<checco> glpina e andata via cavolooooooo
<jester-> checco: anche glpina magnna e va al cesso
<checco> in effetti...non avevo visto lorario...hihihiihhii scusami....
<Dig2> jester-, installato
<checco> jester tu mi puoi aiutare in uesto momento???
<jester-> Dig2: ci va attaccato il monitor crc cassone?
<jester-> Dig2: e che risoluzione usi
<Dig2> jester-, posso provare, devo riavviarlo vero
<jester-> Dig2: non andare per i cazzi tuoi, seguimi
<Dig2> jester-, ora saono attacato all-LCD
<jester-> Dig2: madu, lasci ataccato lcd o userai il crc
<Dig2> il crc
<jester-> Dig2: risoluzione?
<Dig2> jester-,  1024 X 768
<jester-> Dig2: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  X maiuscolo nè
<Dig2> jester-, fatto
<jester-> gigirock: è vuoto?
<jester-> Dig2:  è vuoto?
<Dig2> jester-, [ vuoto
<Dig2> jester-, e vuoto
<jester-> Dig2: copiaci http://paste.ubuntu.com/603205/
<Dig2> jester-, fatto
<jester-> Dig2: rebbot con il crc attaccato
<Dig2> jester-, ok
<mine> ciao a tutti
 * realnot hi guys
<mine> sentite io vorrei creare un account guest in modo da poterci entrare con svn+ssh
<mine> volevo chiedere
<mine> per creare un account guest sono andato su sistema-> amministrazione -> utenti e gruppi
<mine> e ho aggiunto il guest
<mine> gli ho dato i permessi di utente desktop
<jester-> mine: intendi un nuovo user?
<mine> si
<mine> poi gli ho dato la pass
<jester-> mine: lo si crea da terminale con sudo adduser nick
<mine> poi come home directory ci sta già /dev/null , anche come shell c'è dev/null
<mine> si
<Dig> jester-, che dire!! Grazie jester. Ti mando un kg di torrone a natale!!
<jester-> mine: il nuovo non è in nessun gruppo
<mine> poi che devo fare dopo adduser?
<mine> eh già
<jester-> Dig: va?
<Dig> jester-, si, funziona
<jester-> mine: quindi lo devi aggiungere ai gruppi che ti intressano
<jester-> Dig: bene
<Dig> jester-, gli aggiornamenti li posso fare tranquillamente?
<jester-> Dig: certo
<mine> ok
<mine> poi?
<jester-> mine: i gruppi di default sono:  adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<jester-> mine: sudo adduser nick gruppo
<Dig> jester-, grazie, per vs informazione comunque mi avvia con lo gnome classico
<bik> buongiorno
<mine> li dovrei aggiungere a quelli che mi hai listato tu?
<jester-> Dig: se vuoi unuty devi installare unity2d e  unity-2d-default-settings
<jester-> Dig: con quella scheda dimenticalo il 3d
<mine> giusto?
<jester-> mine: si in particolare admin per poter usare sudo
<mine> no non voglio che usi sudo però quell account
<mine> quindi non lo aggiungo a adm
<jester-> mine: allora non aggiungerlo al gruppo admin
<mine> ok
<bik> ragazzi ma anche a voi sulla 11.04 se vai col mouse sull'icona del volume non ti fa fare ninete ?? cioè devo aprire prima il calendario e poi passare su quello che mi interessa
<mine> perfetto
<Dig> jester-, non è necessario. ho altri pc con unity. della configurazione fatta quindi non faccio una copia backup? ho visto che già mi propone un aggiornamento xorg
<mine> jester - non adm volevo scrivere admin sry
<jester-> Dig: fatti una copia a memoria di xorg.conf
<jester-> Dig: se attacchi lcd vanno cambiati i rinfreschi
<Dig> jester-, LCD ora torna al 64bit che sta girando senza schemo poverino
<mine> jester- , ok ora come faccio a impostare ssh e i vari permessi per poter scrivere SOLO su una cartella?
<michele> ho trovato il motivo del non funzionamento di kdenlive se vado nel software center sotto dice "L'applicazione è inuno stato di manutenzione sconosciuto"
<mine> dovrei loggare dentro guest?
<mine> jester- , o lo posso fare dall account mio di amministratore?
<bik> ragazzi ma anche a voi sulla 11.04 se vai col mouse sull'icona del volume non ti fa fare ninete ?? cioè devo aprire prima il calendario e poi passare su quello che mi interessa
<Dig> jester-, Grazie ancora! soprattutto per la pazienza!
<bik> niente e??!!!
<jester-> Dig: de nada
<jester->  bik unity?
<Hitek> ciao a tutti
<bik> yes
<Hitek> qualcuno puo darmi una mano con una scheda wireless usb?
<mine> a ok no apposto
<mine> :P
<Dig> ciao a tutti
<jester-> bik: dai questo comando
<jester-> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<jester-> bik: poi esci e rientra
<bik> ok faccio subito
<jester-> Hitek: che roba è
<Hitek> level one wua-0614.... ? una mattine che cerco su google
<Hitek> *mattina
<Hitek> sembra che sono l'unico pollo ad aver comprato sta scheda :D
<bik> jester- non e' cambiato niente
<jester-> bik: unity --reset
<jester-> Hitek: è collegata la scheda?
<Hitek> si certo
<jester-> Hitek: parliamo di wifi non pennetta internet  alla moda usb vero?
<Hitek> ? una pennetta wifi, una scheda wirless esterna
<jester-> Hitek: apri un terminale dai comando iwconfig
<Hitek> non me la segnala
<Hitek> (giro su live)
<jester-> Hitek: lsusb e incolla nel paste
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Hitek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603217/
<bik> jester-  scusami ma cosi' perdo tutto quello che ho aggiunto alla barra?
<jester-> Hitek: sembrerebbe un chipset realtek e dovrebbe vederla
<OverMe> oh hi
<jester-> Hitek: staccala e riattaccala e fa vedere dmesg | tail
<Hitek> h0      no wireless extensions.
<Hitek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603220/
<Hitek> anche se vado in wirless assistant , mi da l'errore : no usable wirlesse device found
<glpiana> ola
<filo1234> Hitek: lsusb cosa dice?
<Hitek> realtek
<filo1234> Hitek: posta la riga per cortesia
<jester-> Hitek: proprio no la caga, hai ilcd coi driver?
<jester-> filo1234: realtek
<Hitek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603221/
<Hitek> si ma non ce nessun driver per linux, solo wintozzo
<jester-> Hitek: uname -a
<jester-> Hitek: è possibile usare i winzoz
<Hitek> Linux bt 2.6.21.5 #4 SMP Thu Apr 10 04:23:56 GMT 2008 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) Proce                                 ssor LE-1150 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<glpiana> 2.6.21?
<glpiana> Hitek, ma che distribuzione usi?
<jester-> Hitek: che cazzo di distro usi
<Hitek> in questo momento giro sulla live di Bt3 , ma anche su ubuntu mi gira questo problema
<filo1234> Hitek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1667140 hai visto qui?
<glpiana> Hitek, qui c'è supporto per ubuntu no per altra roba. vieni qui con ubuntu e si vede
<jester-> Hitek: serve una distro recente, almeno maverick
<jester-> la bt è un tarocco fatto male
<Hitek> ok, pensavo giravano similari, visto che gli stessi problemi che mi riscontrava con ubuntu
<jester-> Hitek: è pure vecchia con quel kernel visto che siamo al 6.3.38 con natty
<Hitek> voi dite che se uso ubuntu (non live) me la dovrebbe riconoscere??
<jester-> Hitek: i driver stanno nel kernel nè
<glpiana> Hitek, alemno vediamo come reagisce qualcosa di più recente
<snake_> ragazzi posso sapere nelle opzioni (il significato nodev ecc ecc)
<jester-> realtek di solito funza
<snake_> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<filo1234> !fstab | snake_
<ubot-it> snake_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<Hitek> se entro con kubuntu non ? che mi prendete a parole :D cos? accendo il pc "vecchiotto" :D
<jester-> Hitek: kubuntu ha il network manager un po scemo, usa la ubuntu normale
<opennms> ciao
<opennms> ls
<opennms> nessun admin qui per togliere un ban?
<filo1234> opennms: un ban a chi ?
<opennms> adesso
<opennms> host15-44-dynamic.32-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it
<opennms> per qualche motivo non posso entrare
<filo1234> opennms: si ma dove scusami
<opennms> erm qui
<opennms> e pure non mi vedo nella lista
<OverMe> infatti non ci sei
<OverMe> con che nick/ident cerchi di entrare?
<opennms> tanathos
<snake_> filo1234: http://pastebin.com/UCJb4eKT sai dirmi perchè da qui riesco a leggere mentre in versione grafica (nautilus) no?
<OverMe> si c'è un ban ad *athos*
<opennms> aaaaaaaaaaa e perche con un masca cosi grande?
<opennms> lol
<opennms> +o
<Hitek> jester-,  filo1234  scusate la domanda "stupida" con la live di ubuntu come faccio a usare xchat? :|
<TANATHOS> e be grazie overme
<Guest1510> ciao, sapete dirmi come ripristinare la visualizzazione di deluge? deluge scarica ma non vedo l'interfaccia grafica..
<jester-> !webchat | Hitek
<ubot-it> Hitek: Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<glpiana> Guest1510, su che interfaccia sei?
<Guest1510> gnome
<Guest1510> 10.04
<glpiana> Guest1510, aggiungi al opannello l'area di notifica oppure l'elenco finestre
<glpiana> Guest1510, se il programma sta andando da qualche parte deve apparire
<Guest1510> provo
<Hitek2> jester-: eccomi
<jester-> Hitek2: iwconfig
<Hitek2> no wirless
<jester-> Hitek2: uname -r
<Hitek2> 2.6.31-14-generic
<Guest1510> perfetto grazie...
<jester-> Hitek2: scaricati la 11.04 che pure quello è vecchio
<jester-> !natty | Hitek2
<ubot-it> Hitek2: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<Hitek2> inizio a odiarvi :°D
<Hitek2> dai allora piu tardi scarico l'ultima versione
<Hitek2> jester-: potresti accettare 1pvt, per spiegarti il motivo della bt3?
<jester-> Hitek2: te lo spiego qui
<checco> ciao raga ..dopo l avanzamento a natty narval 11.04 non riesco a rendere definitiva la barra unity a sinistra.....deve esserci un problema di interferenze ..come faccio????
<jester-> Hitek2: a parte il kernel vecchio non ha nulla in piu di ubuntu da cui è derivata, ha solo aircrack installato di default
<glpiana> checco, non riesci a renderla definitva, cioè?
<Hitek2> ecco hai capito per cosa mi serviva
<jester-> Hitek2: e come tutti i trocchi è piu scarsa dell'originale
<checco> ciao gl piana sono sempre io di prima......ti ricordi???
<jester-> Hitek2: aircrack sta nei repo e basta installarlo
<Hitek2> con ubuntu posso testare la mia protezione con aircrack?
<glpiana> checco, sì, la mia memoria a breve termine è messa male ma non così tanto. rispondi please
<glpiana> Hitek2, ma se i repo son gli stessi. ci saranno gli stessi applicativi
<jester-> si si tutti testano la propria protezione
<Hitek2> modo di dire , per non uscire fuori dalle regole :)
<checco> la interfaccia unity il pannello nuovo insomma...non ce indirizzo dove posso inserire la foto???
<Hitek2> comunque gentilissimi, piu tardi provo
<Hitek2> ciao
<jester-> Hitek2: se lo fa bt a maggior ragione lo fa ubuntu
<glpiana> !image | checco
<ubot-it> checco: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mine_> dicevo
<mine_> jester- ho dato nessun permesso ad Altri e ora non ho piu niente xD
<mine_> come faccio?
<mine_> qualcuno mi aiutiiiiii
<mine_> c'è in modo da fare qualcosa?
<jester-> mine_: cioè?
<mine_> cioè
<mine_> ho dato alla / e alle sottocartelle e file , su proprietà -> permessi ->altri ho messo nessuno e ho applicato
<mine_> cioè ho fatto una ca**ata enorme
<jester-> mine_: usato chmod?
<mine_> no da nautilus
<jester-> mine_: puoi pure reinstallare
<mine_> ora ho riavviato in ubuntu e mi da buysybox con initframs -.-
<mine_> ma perdo tutti i dati
<mine_> no?
<mine_> cioè i programmi pure
<jester-> non c'è verso di ripristinare visto che non tutti i files hanno gli stessi attributi
<mine_> azz
<jester-> mine_: fai installazione in manulae
<mine_> da cd?
<jester-> mine_: monti la partizione linucs come / usare ext4 e non formattare
<jester-> mine_: certo che da cd
<mine_> lo reinstallo sopra
<jester-> si
<mine_> i programmi installati e le configurazioni le perdo?
<jester-> mine_: se formatti seghi tutto
<mine_> ottimo
<jester-> mine_: perdi i progrmammi aggiunti ma non le configurazioni
<mine_> aaa
<mine_> quindi se ho eclipse
<jester-> mine_: devi dare lo stesso user
<mine_> e avevo instalalto svn sopra e configurato .... reinstallandolo cell ho come prima?
<mine_> sisi
<jester-> mine_: reinstallerai eclipse che sarà gia configurato
<mine_> buono
<checco> glpiana non funziona e lento il caricamento sembra bloccato il sito...cmq ...quando entro da user definited session non appare nessuna barra e nessun menu..vorrei che apparisse quello di unyty
<mine_> mo ci provo
<glpiana> checco, termina la sessione ed entra con ubuntu classic e torna qui
<checco> ok
<glpiana> checco, vediamo se va unity. se non va mettiamo untiy-2d che è uguale
<checco_> glpiana ora sono su ubuntu classico
<glpiana> checco_, apri un terminale e scrivi: unity --reset           che vediamo che fa
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> a no, manca un trattino a quel checco :D
<checco_> sta facendo....
<checco_> te lo posto???
<glpiana> checco_, se non appare la barra no
<glpiana> checco_, scrivi /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<checco_> appare la barra e anche il pannello normale..
<massimo18> :)
<glpiana> checco_, ah bene. allora fai così: gksu gedit /etc/environment
<glpiana> checco_, e ci aggiungi: UNITY_FORCE_START=1
<glpiana> checco_, poi provi a uscire e a scegliere "ubuntu"
<checco_> fatt
<checco_> aspe non ho capito...
<glpiana> cosa non hai capito?
<checco_> il file lo salvo???
<glpiana> checco_, che l'abbiamo editato a fare se no??
<OverMe> lol
<glpiana> <checco> glpiana non funziona e lento il caricamento sembra bloccato il sito...cmq ...quando entro da user definited session  <--- non devi scegliere user defined session, è chiaro?
<checco_> su quel file cosa ci scrivo???
<glpiana> checco_, devi scegliere "ubuntu". ok?
<glpiana> checco_, non stiamo parlando, io le sto scrivendo le cose. leggi appena più sopra
<glpiana> checco_, prima di uscire fammi vedere il contenuto del file
<jester-> glpiana: non esagerare che leggere troppo stanca
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> ti fai 3 seghe e leggi piu di una riga diventi pure cieco
<checco_> non ho capito adesso di posto il file al comando gksu gedit /etc/environment..
<checco_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603229/
<glpiana> checco_, quel file se non l'hai modifciato ha una sola riga
<glpiana> vabbè apparte quelle della lingua
<glpiana> <glpiana> checco_, e ci aggiungi: UNITY_FORCE_START=1
<checco_> aggiunto...e ora?????
<glpiana> checco_, fa vedere
<checco_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603231/
<glpiana> checco_, ok, salva
<checco_> fatto
<glpiana> checco_, esci e scegli "ubuntu"
<checco_> ubuntu quale????? classico o user definited???
<glpiana> checco_, "ubuntu" e bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<checco_> ihihihih aspe
<glpiana> quante volte van scritte le cose in sto canale?
<checco_> scusami....
<glpiana> devo trovare un modo per darvi la scossa dalla tatsiera
<glpiana> *tastiera
<glpiana> :)
<jester-> glpiana: tutti gli aiutatori in paradiso sfottuti da san pietro
<glpiana> lol
<checco_> ahahhahaha spe  a dopo....
<checco> gl piana grazie mille sembra che sia tutto andato bene..praticamente d.ora in poi devo accedere solo da ubuntu ...giusto?
<glpiana> checco, d'ora in poi accedi da ubuntu e dovrebbe dartelo in automatico
<glpiana> checco, riavvia e scoprilo
<checco> si si infatti ho visto....
<checco> quindi le altre modalita...cosa servono nulla...
<glpiana> checco, ubuntu classic è la visualizzazione classica di gnome
<glpiana> ubuntu clasic no effects lo dice la definizione stessa
<checco> aa ok capito....
<checco> grazie mille ancora....
<checco> ciao
<glpiana> ciao checco
<aspitec> ciao a tutti non riesco a cambiare l ora
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<giovanni> uso ubuntu 11.04
<Guest69506> e sono rimasto scontento devo dire non tanto per la barra laterale quanto che non posso mettere niente sulla barra superiore
<Guest69506> e vorrei sapere come fare per aggiungere li le cose
<blackbit> la barra superiore non serve per quello scopo, ma in ogni Caso puoi scegliere l'interfaccia classica di sempre appena fai il login se questa non ti piace
<Guest69506> l'interfaccia mi piace ho detto
<blackbit> vorresti aggiungere delle 'applet'?
<Guest69506> solo come fare per avviare gli app che si sceglievano da click tasto destro--> aggiungi al pannello
<Guest69506> si
<Guest69506> soprattutto l'inbitore
<glpiana> Frey37, che inibitore?
<glpiana> Frey37, vabbè, quando ci sei, considera l'opportunità di avviare gnome-panel configurandolo in un aposizione che ti è comoda, con su le applet che usavi su gnome
<liuz> ciao ragazzi
<superr1> ciao ragazzi
<liuz> ciao ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Synaptic> ragazzi ho provato ad eseguire l'avanzamento di versione a 11.04 tramite il gestore aggiornamenti voce: "esegui avanzamento" ma dopo un tot di tempo mi da degli errori (che non mi sono segnato)
<Synaptic> forse dovrei aggiornare usando il terminale?
<superr1> Synaptic, io rimarrei ancora alla versione 10.10
<liuz> ho installato la vers 11.04 solo che all'avvio mi ha detto che non potevo usare unity e mi ha fatto accedere con gnome, ora ho scaricato i driver per la scheda grafica
<liuz> ma non sò come impostrare unity di default
<Synaptic> superr1, motivazione?
<liuz> qualcuno sà come si fà?
<superr1> troppi problemi
<glpiana> Synaptic, fa vedere gli errori
<superr1> nel caso si usi compiz
<glpiana> liuz, che scheda grafica?
<Synaptic> glpiana, non li ho segnati... me li da dopo che ha scaricato tutto il pacco
<glpiana> !chat | superr1
<ubot-it> superr1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<superr1> qualche problemuccio con il kernel e i pacchetti ati
<superr1> almeno per me
<liuz> nvidia geforce go 7300
<glpiana> Synaptic, e senza sapere che errori hai potremmo solo fare ricorso a un medium :D
<superr1> glpiana, scusa
<glpiana> Synaptic, neanche l'argomento?
<Synaptic> non mi ricordo mi spiace
<Synaptic> ma dico.. c'è una qualche differenza fra fare l'aggiornamento da li.. e fare apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<glpiana> Synaptic, allora fai così, sei sul pc in qwuestione ora?
<Synaptic> si glpiana
<glpiana> Synaptic, son cose completamente diverse
<glpiana> Synaptic, dai in un temrinale: sudo apt-get update  emetti tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Synaptic
<ubot-it> Synaptic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> liuz, oki, problema noto. che versione di driver hai messo?
<liuz> ho scaricato quella consigliata
<glpiana> liuz, mi interessa sapere il numero
<Synaptic> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/603254/
<liuz> ok dammi un secondo che vedo
<glpiana> liuz, se non lo ricordi apri il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi
<glpiana> Synaptic, hai dei repo di lucid vedo
<glpiana> Synaptic, hai dei ppa vedo
<Synaptic> si.. ma durante l'avanzamento non dovrebbe cambiarli da solo?
<Hitek> Giorno
<liuz> nn c'è il numero xò nei driver aggiuntivi mi dice che è installato ma non attivo
<glpiana> Synaptic, quelli di lucid non penso proprio. quindi vai su software-properties-gtk e leva almeno playonlinux
<glpiana> liuz, in un terminale digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glpiana> !paste | liuz
<ubot-it> liuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Hitek> come posso installare una chiavetta olicard 145 su un comuputer senza connessione a internet?
<glpiana> Hitek, la inserisci e appare sul desktop?
<Hitek> si
<Synaptic> glpiana, solo quello di playonlinux?
<glpiana> Synaptic, per cominciare.
<Synaptic> ok poi?
<liuz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603256/
<Hitek> cioè "spunta" il cd d'installazione, e facendo lsusb mi dice : Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0b3c:f000 Olivetti Techcenter
<glpiana> Synaptic, e poi aggiorni gli indici e riprovi l'avanzamento
<Synaptic> ok
<glpiana> Hitek, clicca col destro sull'icona e scegli eject (non smonta) eject o espelli
<Hitek> e poi?
<glpiana> Hitek, poi prova a configurare la rete
<glpiana> liuz, sicuro che non ti proponesse pure il 173?
<Hitek> glpiana:  siccome la sto usando per parlare con voi su un altro desktop
<glpiana> Hitek, eh, prova
<Hitek> volevo sapere il procedimento cosi me lo memorizzavo :P
<liuz> si mi proponeva anche quello solo che non era raccomandato, quindi ho lasciato perdere
<liuz> cosa faccio lo installo?
<glpiana> Hitek, tutto lì, se va, bene, se no, boh, vediamo
<Hitek> posso linkarti un sito dove spiega come installarla, ma penso con connessione a internet °-.-
<glpiana> liuz, disinstala qeullo che è installato (anche se dice non in uso) e poi riavvia, poi metti il 173 e riavvia. entra al login con l amodalità "ubuntu classic" e trona che vediamo una cosa
<glpiana> Hitek, fai sta prova prima?
<liuz> ok
<Hitek> ok :)
<Hitek> a dopo
<mattdev> Esiste un workaround per il problema dello stato "Fully charged" di upower? Appena bootato rimane bloccato in quello stato anche se alimentato da batteria e un upower --dump mostra coi numeri l'effettivo scaricamento. E' abbastanza seccante dover vedere da terminale la batteria residua.
<Hitek_> glpiana:  come immaginavo...
<glpiana> ok, passami il link della guida
<Hitek_> http://perfab.wordpress.com/2011/01/04/olicard-145-e-ubuntu/
<glpiana> Hitek_, hai dato lsusb e hai controllato che l'output fosse uguale a quello della guida che hai postato?
<Hitek_> si
<Hitek_> il problema è in usb modeswitch
<YnoR> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Hitek_, allora prova a seguirla. il pacchetto te lo scarichi. su che versione sei?
<Hitek_> non so come scaricarlo e  installarlo visto che non ho la connessione
<glpiana> Hitek_, su che versione sei?
<Hitek_> 10.4
<superr1> ragazzi il comando da dare per eseguire compiz all'avvio?
<glpiana> Hitek_, 32 o 64 bit?
<Hitek_> 32 scusa
<YnoR> ho messo ubunt-2D ma non scompare la barra laterale a sx quando apro firefox  cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> Hitek_, lo scarichi da uno di questi server http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/usb-modeswitch/download
<glpiana> YnoR, ieri a uno si p sbloccato dando un unity --reset e riavviando la sessione. anche se unity --reset con unity-2d non c'entra. prova
<YnoR> glpiana:  bgiorno
<Hitek_> ok e per installarlo cosa dovrò fare?
<YnoR> glpiana:  lo scrivo sempre nel terminale?
<glpiana> Hitek_, te lo copi sul desktop e ci clicchi sopra due volte
<glpiana> YnoR, sì
<liuz> eccomi
<liuz> dovrei avere fatto tutto i
<glpiana> liuz, sei entrato in ubuntu classic?
<Hitek_> errore: dependecy is not satisfable: usb mode switch-data
<liuz> non sò ho riavviato e mi è etrato in automatico cm prima
<glpiana> Hitek_, spe
<glpiana> liuz, devi terminare la sessione allora in modo da visualizzare la finestra di login
<glpiana> liuz, da lì scegli "ubuntu classic"
<liuz> e come faccio considera ho messo i modo che non mi chiede il login quando accendo il pc
<glpiana> YnoR, mi sa che devi temrinare sessione ed entrare in ubuntu classic  per dare unity --reset
<glpiana> liuz, oh, leggi. ho detto di terminare la sessione in modo da visualizzare la schermata di login
<glpiana> non ti ho detto di riavviare
<YnoR> ok
<liuz> ok fatto
<glpiana> liuz, nel terminale digita unity --reset e dimmi che succede
<liuz> rieccomi adesso sono entrato in ubuntu classico
<glpiana> liuz, nel terminale digita unity --reset e dimmi che succede
<liuz> ok
<glpiana> Hitek_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/usb-modeswitch-data/download da qui tiri già la dipendenza mancante
<glpiana> Hitek_, la installi cliccandoci sopra due volte e poi passi all'altro
<ynor> glpiana:  me lo riscrivere per favore
<liuz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603269/
<Hitek_> glpiana:  scusami sto vedendo che è la 9.10
<glpiana> ynor,  nel terminale digita unity --reset e dimmi che succede
<glpiana> liuz, scrivi solo unity
<glpiana> Hitek_, -.-
<Hitek_> glpiana:  hai ragione, era da molto che non lo usavo... scusami
<liuz> grande
<glpiana> Hitek_, il problema è che i pacchi per 9.10 no ci sono più
<Hitek_> azz e come aggiorno? :ç
<glpiana> liuz, spe, se così va allora, prima per conferma dammi: lspci | gre -i vga
<glpiana> Hitek_, la vedo dura
<glpiana> Hitek_, perchè una versione così vecchia?
<Hitek_> è partita all pack
<glpiana> Hitek_, sì quella magari va anche ma a questo punto era meglio fermarsi
<Hitek_> ho trovato questo cd, non t'immagini quante campane ho -.-
<glpiana> lol
<liuz> uhm lo digito nel terminale ma non succede nulla
<Hitek_> dici che butto tempo?
<liuz> provo a chiudere il terminale ma mi dice che c'è ancora un processo in corso
<glpiana> Hitek_, io ti consiglio di pigliarne una più recente, tipo la 11.04 che è appena uscita o la 10.04 che ha supporto a lunga scadenza
<ynor> glpiana:  uguale a liuz
<glpiana> liuz, scusa, è grep non gre
<glpiana> ynor, l'errore dici?
<ynor> si
<Hitek_> la 9.10 se riesco a connetterla non posso aggiornare alla 11.4?
<glpiana> ynor, eh ho visto che fa così oggi. boh, scrivi anche solo unity
<glpiana> Hitek_, se la connetti la aggiorni prima a 10.04
<glpiana> Hitek_, poi se vuoi porsegui -> 10.10 e poi 11.04
<liuz> uguale a prima
<pippopippo> salve ho installato compiz su ubuntu 11.04 e il video da i numeri come posso rimettere tutto a posto.... sono scomparsi i tasti sulla barra e i comendi delle finestre
<Hitek_> mi sa che dovrò spremere sta chiavetta per scaricare la 11.4 forse faccio prima
<glpiana> liuz, lspci | grep -i vga        non può non dar niente.... o sì?. dai solo lspci e guarda la riga della scheda video
<glpiana> pippopippo, compiz c'è già su 11.04. cosa hai installato?
<Synaptic> pippopippo, installa fusion-icon lancialo e scegli come gestore desktop metacity
<pippopippo> il manager
<liuz> nulla
<pippopippo> ho installato il manager
<glpiana> pippopippo, se hai 11.04 fai termina sessione e al login scegli ubuntu classic no effects
<glpiana> pippopippo, compizconfig-settingsmanager intendi?
<glpiana> liuz, scusa ma dove stai scrivendo?
<pippopippo> configurazione avanzata degli effetti visivi
<liuz> lspci
<liuz> nel terminale
<glpiana> liuz, dove non cosa
<glpiana> lo stesso di prima?
<Hitek_> 120kb/s... in 1 ora dovrei finire :° i miss fw :D
<liuz> nel terminale
<glpiana> col comando ancora in atto?
<glpiana> !chat | Hitek_
<ubot-it> Hitek_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippopippo> ora sulla barra non ho neppure il comando termina sessione non ci sono piu i tasti
<liuz> si
<glpiana> liuz, aprine un altro, per quello non risponde
<massimo18> pippopippo: ma si può sapere cosa hai nstallato?
<pippopippo> si è incacchiato quando ho messo il cubo e si è attivato opengl
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> pippopippo, c'è qualcosa che riesci ad avviare?
<pippopippo> compizconfig
<glpiana> pippopippo, no, un temrinale?
<liuz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603274/
<glpiana> *terminale
<pippopippo> massimo18, ho installato compizconfig da software center
<massimo18> pippopippo: ok e poi che hai pacioccato?
<pippopippo> ho attivato il cubo
<massimo18> ecco
<pippopippo> si è attivato opengl
<glpiana> liuz, prima fammi sta prova. temrina sessione e scegli "ubuntu". se la barra appare evviva, se no ritorna che modifichiamo un file
<pippopippo> e li si è incacchiato di brutto
<glpiana> pippopippo, c'è qualcosa che riesci ad avviare?
<massimo18> pippopippo: togli il cubo
<liuz> ok
<pippopippo> si il menu lo posso usare
<pippopippo> applicazioni risorse e sistema va
<pippopippo> fatto
<pippopippo> ma non si riprende
<pippopippo> ho anche disinstallato compiz
<glpiana> pippopippo, apri un terminale e scrivici: metacity --replace
<pippopippo> ma nisba
<glpiana> disinstallato compiz? O.o
<glpiana> ossignur
<massimo18> ma compiz è di serie su 11.04
<massimo18> ma che hai combinato?
<pippopippo> si è messo a lampeggiare e non fa + nulla
<liuz> non appare la barra laterale
<glpiana> liuz, oki, puoi aprire un temrinale?
<liuz> si
<liuz> aperto
<glpiana> liuz, in un terminale scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/environment
<glpiana> liuz, e ci aggiungi: UNITY_FORCE_START=1
<glpiana> liuz, poi salvi e temrini la sessine e riporvi con "ubuntu"
<glpiana> *sesisone
<glpiana> eggià -.-
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> *sessione
<glpiana> oooohhhh
<massimo18> \o/
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> FloodBotIt1, va a prenderlo nel sigilin
<liuz> lo aggiungo prima o dopo quello che c'è scritto?
<glpiana> liuz, la riga sotto
<liuz> ora appare all'avvio
<glpiana> liuz, sei contento?
<glpiana> :)
<liuz> si grazie mille, potrei chiederti anche un'altra cosa se non ti disturbo?
<glpiana> liuz, chiedi tranquillo, chi sa ti risponde
<actarus> ciao scusate, qualcuno mi saprebbe potrebbe aiutare a far funzionare gnome music player client?
<liuz> ok, il fatto è che nel mio notebook avevo installato in origine windows 7 poi ieri non avendo un cd uovo a disposizione ho installato ubuntu 9 in modo da poi fare il passaggio ed aggiornarlo
<glpiana> actarus, non so che sia. è nei repository?
<liuz> oggi poi ho trovato una chiavetta e ho installato direttamente qst versione il fatto è che però ora quando accendo il pc all'avvio oltre a windows 7 e qst versioe di ubuntu mi appare anche la vecchia
<actarus> si serve per interflacciarsi con mpd (music playe rdaemon)
<actarus> ma non riesco a farlo partire
<liuz> sai come posso fare per elimanare quella vecchia e lasciare solo qst nuovo e widows 7
<liuz> ?
<glpiana> liuz, ma tu effettivamente installate quante ne hai?
<liuz> sinceramente non sò se qll vecchia si avvia aspetta ke provo e rientro
<liuz> ok?
<glpiana> actarus, mi dici il nome esatto del pacchetto?
<actarus> gmpc
<glpiana> liuz, beh se ne hai un'altra installata e non ti serve più liberi le partizioni e dai un sudo update-grub
<actarus> si usa assieme a mpd
<glpiana> actarus, ma una interfaccia l'hai messa?
<liuz> il fatto è che per liberare le partizioni quando ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu e mi ha chiesto dove installarla io ho diciamo selezionto di liberare le partizioni ma ora mi appare ugualmente
<liuz> fose ho sbagliato qualcosa io, sinceramente non saprei
<glpiana> actarus, perchè vedo che mpd è un demone, mentre il resto son plugin, per una interfaccia immagino serva
<actarus> glpiana, l'interfaccia e proprio gmpc, il demone si chiama mpd
<glpiana> liuz, dai sudo fdisk -l        e metti su pastebin
<liuz> ok
<glpiana> actarus, sì scusa. ok, avvialo da terminale e vediamo che dice
<remix_tj> actarus: ma mpd parte?
<liuz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603278/
<glpiana> liuz, è ancora lì :)
<actarus> credo di si, http://pastebin.com/tLSX4iff
<liuz> e per eliminarla?
<liuz> e lasciare solo questa nuovo e widows 7?
<glpiana> liuz, diciamo che puoi semplicemente cancellare il contenuto della partizione della vechcia e poi dare sudo update-grub
<liuz> e per cancellarlo?
<liuz> e capire quale poi è qll co windows 7?
<glpiana> liuz, monti la partizione (nautlus dovrebbe mostrartela nella colonna di sinistra) e cancelli i file che contiene
<liuz> *quale è quella co windows 7 e ubuntu ultima versione cioè no vorrei sbagliare che cancello qst nuovo
<glpiana> liuz, apri nautilus e prenid la schermata
<glpiana> !image | liuz
<ubot-it> liuz: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<liuz> oddio aspetta nautilus sarebbe?
<glpiana> liuz, il file manager. apri la home
<liuz> uhm credo di aver capito che dovevo fare questo http://imagebin.org/151652
<glpiana> liuz, dovrebbe essere quello da 18 giga, mentre gli altri due son di windows, confermamelo cliccandoci sopra e guardandone il contenuto
<liuz> ti posto la schermata?
<glpiana> liuz, non è necessario. se leggi bin etc boot usr lib e altro è lei
<glpiana> liuz, comunque se vuoi per sicurezza postala pure
<liuz> ok
<liuz> http://imagebin.org/151654
<glpiana> liuz, sì, è lei
<liuz> ok quidi procedo?
<glpiana> prova a eliminare i file, se ne hai i permessi
<liuz> semplicemente cliccandoci sopra e cancellandolo?
<glpiana> liuz, sì, prova
<liuz> no mi dice che posso smontarlo ma non eliminarlo
<liuz> ne rimuoverlo e ne eliminarlo
<glpiana> liuz, ma che cosa cerci di cancellare? il disco a sinistra?
<glpiana> io mi riferivo ai file
<liuz> si
<liuz> scommetto che invece è tutto il contenuto a dx?
<glpiana> eh già :)
<glpiana> liuz, oppure smonti il disco e lo riformatti con gparted
<glpiana> liuz, io ora devo andare
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<liuz> nn m lo fà fare
<glpiana> liuz, questione di permessi
<actarus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603286/
<liuz> ok grz proverò a chiedere a qlcunaltro casomai
<glpiana> liuz, se ci sei più tardi lo vediamo inseiem, se non ti fai aiutare da qualcuno in canale
<liuz> dovrei esserci
<liuz> cmq sia se intanto vedo se qualcunaltro può darmi una mano
<glpiana> actarus, ma lo hai avviato mpd? scrivi: ps aux | grep mpd
<liuz> cmq sia grz mille per l'aiuto
<glpiana> liuz, ;)
<glpiana> no, vado, ciao
<actarus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603288/
<actarus> qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare a far partire mpd?
<jester-> actarus: mpd sarebbe?
<actarus> music player daemon, sto provando ad usarlo con gmpc - gnome music player client
<actarus> ma non funziona
<jester-> actarus: dal ps -aux il demone è attivo
<jester-> non so con cosa si interfacci di grafico
<actarus> gmpc
<actarus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603289/
<jester-> actarus: gmpc non trova o il demone o una cartella
<jester-> actarus: gmpc ha delle impstazioni?
<jester-> impostazioni*
<jester-> o magari si lancia con una stringa
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti. dopo aver installato natty, ho dei problemi nella visualizzazione video con flash player. appaiono quadrati bianchi qua e là. è un problema noto?
<actarus> si , cmq anche altri programmi che uso tipo glurp non funzionano
<jester-> neramarea: tipo di scheda video?
<neramarea> ati radeon
<jester-> neramarea: stai usando unity o gnome normale no efect
<actarus> sonata si apre, non da errori, ma non funziona, glurp fa la stessa cosa
<neramarea> ho provato entrambi, stesso problema
<jester-> actarus: non avendoli mai usati non si che dirti oltre alle supposizioni dopo aver visto gli errori
<actarus> ok grazie 1000 ciao
<liuz> ciao qualcuno può darmi una mano per risolvere due problemi?
<jester-> !qaulcuno | liuz
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qaulcuno'
<jester-> !qualcuno | liuz
<ubot-it> liuz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<liuz> chi mi può aiutare a scaricare adobe flash player?
<liuz> e chi invece può aiutarmi ad eliminare la vecchia versione di ubuntu e lasciare solamente quella nuova insieme a windows 7?
<jester-> liuz: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jester-> liuz: per eliminare la vecchia formatta la partizione e dai sudo update-grub
<liuz> dal file manager nn m la fà formattare però
<jester-> liuz: o terminale o installi gparted
<liuz> ma è uguale il rpoblema è tu puoi aiutarmi mentre lo faccio sai nn sn molto esperto anzi direi che sono alle prime armi
<jester-> liuz: dai sudo fdisk -l e metti nel paste
<liuz> ok
<liuz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603296/
<jester-> liuz: la vecia sta su sda5 o sda7
<liuz> eh capirai
<liuz> vallo a capire
<jester-> liuz: dai mount e metti nel paste
<liuz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603299/
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti. dopo aver installato natty, ho dei problemi nella visualizzazione video con flash player. appaiono quadrati bianchi qua e là. è un problema noto?
<liuz> considera nel pc ho installato windows 7 poi l'ultima versione di ubuntu e la 9 che vorrei eliminare lasicando praticamente solo widows 7 e l'ultima versione di ubutu
<jester-> liuz: sta su sda5 quindi sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda5
<liuz> in modo che quando accendo il pc qnd dv scegliere il sistema operativo mi rimanga solo windows 7 e ubuntu 11
<jester-> neramarea: sei da ubuntu classic no effect?
<neramarea> in qst momento sì
<liuz> e la vecchia sia eliminata e magari si và ad aggiugere allo spazio di archiviazione di windows 7, facendo così succede qst?
<jester-> liuz: no avrai una partizione vuota
<jester-> neramarea: cosa risponde dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<liuz> e posso poi andare ad aggiugerla ad una già esistente?
<neramarea> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603301/
<Innerina> Domanda stupida: Firefox 4 c'è per Ubuntu 10.04? Non lo trovo nel repository...
<jester-> liuz: se deleti sda5 e sda6 puoi allragare sda7i la swap di mezzo sda6
<Innerina> Devo aspettare che esca la release?
<jester-> neramarea: alura?
<liuz> cioè'
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603301/
<jester-> Innerina: c'è gia si serie nella 11.04
<liuz> *?
<neramarea> avevo risposto, jester-
<Innerina> ah quindi quella release non c'è per il 10.04?
<liuz> considera ho messo il comando che mi hai detto nel terminale e ora mi chiede qst 'Questo filesystem verrà automaticamente controllato ogni 31 mount, o 180 giorni, a seconda di quale venga prima. Usare tune2fs -c o -i per cambiare.'
<jester-> neramarea: rm -r ~/macromedia
<jester-> neramarea: rm -r ~/.macromedia mancava il punto
<Synaptic> domanda... come si disattiva unity e si reimposta gnome di default?
<neramarea> file o dir inesistente
<neramarea> ah, ecco
<jester-> neramarea: rm -r ~/.macromedia mancava il punto
<neramarea> ok
<neramarea> mo'?
<jester-> Synaptic: alla finestra di login metti user e pass, in basso compare un barra, clicca su ubuntu e cambia
<Innerina> Secondo voi va bene se installo Firefox 4 dal sito per questa 10.04 o mi consigliate l'avanzamento?
<jester-> neramarea: ha dato errore?
<neramarea> Synaptic all'avvio scegli ubuntu classico. poi rimane di default
<Synaptic> jester-, non ho la finestra di login
<Innerina> Solo che questa è l'unica LTS che c'è ancora...
<neramarea> no, jester-
<Synaptic> entra in automatico
<jester-> Synaptic: termina sessione e c'è
<jester-> neramarea: termina sessione, rientra a prova
<neramarea> ok, jester- a plus tard
<neramarea> ;-)
<Innerina> Secondo voi va bene se installo Firefox 4 dal sito per questa 10.04 o mi consigliate l'avanzamento?
<Innerina> Solo che questa è l'unica LTS che c'è ancora...
<Innerina> se ho capito bene non hanno fatto la release per questa versione
<Innerina> giusto?
<jester-> Innerina: se ti va bene la 10.04 scarica la tar dadal sito la scompatti nella home poi fai un lanciatore che lancia l'eseguibile dentro alla cartella firefox
<jester-> Innerina: altrimenti dovresst ifare 2 avanzamanti
<liuz> jester ci sei?
<Innerina> ho capito, grazie... mi sa che aspetto fino alla prossima LTS ^^
<jester-> liuz: hai fatto sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda5?
<Innerina> si sa almeno quando dovrebbe essere prevista?
<liuz> si
<liuz> mi dice Questo filesystem verrà automaticamente controllato ogni 31 mount, o 180 giorni, a seconda di quale venga prima. Usare tune2fs -c o -i per cambiare.
<jester-> Innerina: prova che cosi non fa danni
<jester-> liuz: ok adesso sudo update-grub
<Innerina> Perché se ho capito bene la fanno ogni 3 versioni di prova ^^
<liuz> ok
<jester-> Innerina: lts 2012
<liuz> e ora?
<Innerina> ok grazie
<jester-> lele85: e ora hai solo la nuova e una partizione (sda5) vota
<jester-> vuota*
<liuz> jester'
<liuz> *?
<jester-> liuz: ??
<liuz> cosa devo fare ora?
<jester-> liuz: nulla
<jester-> hai una partizione vuota di scorta da usare come ti pare
<liuz> ah quindì ora nn m dovrebbe pià apparire all'avvio la vecchia versione?
<neramarea> jester-
<neramarea> ha funzionato. cos'ho fatto, tanto per capire?
<jester-> neramarea: hai cancellato una cartella che di solito causa problemi col tubbo, e ancora non va è il driver video ati, ma sembra che per adesso i driver video siano un po tutti a buone donne nvidia compreso, si salva solo il nvidia current
<neramarea> ok. intanto grazie. aggiungi una birra all'elenco di quelle che già ti devo... ;-)
<jester-> neramarea: controllato se driver aggiuntivi vede un eventuale driver ati?
<neramarea> attivati e in uso
<angelo> ciao
<liuz> jester ok non mi appare più
<liuz> grazie
<liuz> ma ora come faccio ad aggiugerla all'altra partizione cioè ad aggiungere quella partizione che non mi appare più a windows 7?
<angelo> mi consigliate il modo migliore per clonare esattamente il contenuto di una sd in un'altra di dimensioni maggiori? Il problema è che ci sono i dati del mio cellulare android. Ora non ho capito bene googlando, se ci sono dei problemi di partizioni da rispettare, e come fare per ripristinarle identiche. Quindi quale di queste estendere ad occupare la maggiore memoria disponibile.
<jester-> liuz: non è possibile aggingerla winzoz e comunque non è una buana regola toccare le partizioni, succede che ti seghi tutto
<liuz> e quindi che faccio?
<akis24> sera
<liuz> cioè come li recupero quei 18 giga?
<jester-> liuz: lasci cosi sapndo che hai una partizione libera su cui scrivere qualcosa o installarci altro
<liuz> ok, ma da dv la visualizzo mi spiego meglio aprendo windows n m la visualizza
<jester-> liuz: per vederla in winzoz la devi fare in nfts
<liuz> ok e come si fà?
<jester-> liuz: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<liuz> ok e poi?
<jester-> liuz: sudo mkntfs /dev/sda5
<Synaptic> ragazzi con l'aggiornamento a 11.04 i miei driver grafici sbarellano un po... ho una scheda grafica ati.. con la 10.10 non ho avuto nessun problema.. ho già disattivato e riattivato i driver nella sezione driver aggiuntivi
<stevr1it> instalalto 11.04 su firefox adobe flash player va a scatti, cosa posso fare?
<jester-> stevr1it: apettare che sistemino i driver video
<stevr1it> ahh
<stevr1it> non voglio passare ad opera, hai delle alternative?
<jester-> che è un puttanaio in generale
<jester-> stevr1it: non è il browser il problema
<stevr1it> jester-, capito, aspetteremo ma perchè con crhrome va benissimo?
<jester-> stevr1it: e tu usa il cromo
<stevr1it> jester-, mi spiace però. ve bene, grazie ciao
<liuz> jester ha completato il procedimento
<liuz> ora?
<liuz> <jester->
<ynor> ho problemi con unity-2D posso disinstallarlo?
<jester-> liuz: ora la vedrai anche da winzoz
<ynor> come si fà?
<liuz> ok
<liuz> grz
<fenkji> ciao a tutti :)
<jester-> ynor: no problem installa anche unity-2d-default-settings
<liuz> <jester->u ultima cosa scs se ti rompo mi succede che sempre all'avvio oltre a ubuntu mi appaia anche vbb winzoz 7 e poi winzoz nt che sinceramente nn m serve e nn sò nemmeno da dv sia uscito e poi oltre a qst due opzioni con scritto mtest 86 sai a cosa si riferiscono?
<Jakoo> salve ho un problema da quando ho aggiornato 10.10 a 11.04, dopo l'aggiornamento non ho piu nwessun pannello visibilesul desktop , e l'unico modo per accedere a qualsiasi cosa è solo tramite awn, comeposso risolvere?
<liuz> <jester->che dici dovrei eliminare anche quelle?
<jester-> liuz: è la partizione di boot del portatile
<ynor> l ho installato jester-  ma non si toglie la barra laterale sx mi rimane fissa
<liuz> <jester->quindi è tt normale cioè nn dv eliminarle?
<jester-> liuz: si puo togliere la entry da grub.cfg ma ad ogni update-grub riappare
<jester-> liuz: lasciali e basta
<liuz> <jester->ok grz d tt sei stato veramente utile egentile
<jester-> ynor: unity-2d-default-settings messo?
<ynor> si
<jester-> ynor: unity --reset
<Jakoo> come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> ola
<Jakoo> il mio problema e che da quando ho aggiornato a 11.04 mi son spariti i pannelli
<Jakoo> posso accedere alle risorse solo tra mite awn
<Jakoo> o terminale
<glpiana> Jakoo, quando accendi il pc devi poi fare login o entri direttamente?
<Jakoo> entro diretto
<Jakoo> a meno che non ristarto x
<Jakoo> con ctrl alt bakspace
<ynor> j
<glpiana> Jakoo, se puoi arrivare al login, dopo aver selezionato il tuo utente in basso scegli ubuntu classic no effects e vedi ceh fa
<glpiana> *che
<glpiana> ynor, hai risolto?
<Jakoo> ok ora provo
<ynor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603325/
<glpiana> ynor, sei in ubuntu classic ora?
<Jakoo> ok cosi funzia
<Jakoo> son tornati i pannelli e un problema di compiz?
<glpiana> Jakoo,vediamo di capire
<Jakoo> ho lanciato ora fusion icon
<glpiana> Jakoo, in un terminale: lspci | grep -i vga
<Jakoo> ok
<glpiana> ah compiz ti funziona?
<Jakoo> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV37GL [Quadro FX 330/GeForce PCX 5300] (rev a2)
<Jakoo> no ho solo lanciato fusion icon devo ancora settare
<Jakoo> ho l'icona sul pannello ora
<Jakoo> compiz e spuntato
<glpiana> Jakoo, aspetta allora, torna al login e scegli ubuntu classic
<Jakoo> classico?
<Jakoo> ok
<Jakoo> vado
<glpiana> sì classico
<YNOR_> va e viene la connessione
<LolMan> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> YNOR_, sei su ubuntu classic ora?
<YNOR_> hai letto prima glpiana
<LolMan> ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu, come faccio a cambiare risoluzione al grub?
<glpiana> YNOR_, solo il pastebin
<YNOR_> no utily 2D
<Jakoo> ok ci sono
<Jakoo> ubuntu classico
<Jakoo> compiz va con tutti gli effetti
<glpiana> Jakoo, questo dovrebbe permetterti di usare awn senza passare da fusion icon
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> :)
<michelefreschi> come creo pdf con password in ubuntu?
<glpiana> YNOR_, avevamo già provato a entrare in ubuntu classic e lanciare unity senza reset?
<Jakoo> no aspe io awn l'avevo lanciata cion un anciatore
<Jakoo> all'inizio non avevo nulla
<Jakoo> ora pare che vada tutto senza awn ovvio
<YNOR_> si glpiana  ma non ha cambiato nulla
<Jakoo> a me awn non interessa
<glpiana> Jakoo, se vuoi usare uno gnome come quello che  usavi in precedenza e con awn usa questo. se vuoi unity invece dimmelo
<glpiana> YNOR_, oki, allora nulla
<Jakoo> aspe provo emereald
<glpiana> YNOR_, torna in unity 2d. ti dava problemi?
<LolMan> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<YNOR_> glpiana:  la barra laterale a sx non si sposta mi rimane fissa
<luigi> rai non vede
<Jakoo> emerald non va
<glpiana> LolMan, devi editare /etc/default/grub e modificare una riga
<YNOR_> quando apro firefox devo ridimensionarlo per vederlo
<luigi> ho ubuntu 10.04
<YNOR_> sennò la barra laterale me lo copre
<glpiana> LolMan, mi pare che la riga sia #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Jakoo> credo che il problema sia fucion icon allora
<Jakoo> fusion
<glpiana> LolMan, togli il cancelletto, metti la risoluzione che vuoi e poi salvi. quindi dai sudo update-grub e riavii
<luigi> rai ho istallato codice ma gira  ma non si vede
<Jakoo> glpiana perunity come devo afre?
<Jakoo> fare
<YNOR_> qyesto lo sò perchè l ho installato sul portatile ma con scheda video nvidia
<glpiana> YNOR_, ah ok, ora ricordo. però da oggi quel reset non va.
<LolMan> glpiana, ok e per cambiare lo sfondo?
<luigi> #ubuntu.it
<Jakoo> glpiana: ?
<glpiana> Jakoo, se uscendo ed entrando con la voce ubuntu non va, prova a lanciarlo da qui. se funziona forziamo l'avvio
<Jakoo> ah aspe
<Jakoo> ubuntu normale?
<glpiana> luigi, prova a disinstallare l'estenzione da firefox e poi a reinstallarla passando dal sito rai
<glpiana> Jakoo, sì, c'è una voce "ubuntu"
<Jakoo> si l'ho vista
<Jakoo> ora provo
<luigi> ma ho scaricato vlc tv
<glpiana> luigi, non so cosa sia
<YNOR_> glpiana: adesso faccio na cosa lo disinstallo dal pc fisso me lo tengo solo sul portatile il sistema
<michelefreschi> c'è un programma in ubuntu o installabile per creare pdf con password?
<YNOR_> glpiana: però mi devi dare na mano x disinstallarlo l altra volta ho fatto casino con il grub
<LolMan> qualcuno sa dirmi come cambiare lo sfondo di grub?
<Hitek> Ri-Sera
<luigi> è da poco che uso ubuntu non capisco ancora compre aprire file dowanload
<glpiana> YNOR_, segui la guida che ti indico ora
<YNOR_> ok
<glpiana> !mbr | YNOR_
<ubot-it> YNOR_: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Hitek> Scusate la domanda, anche a voi ubuntu 11.4 per installarlo era lentissimo?
<luigi> ciao raga
<LolMan> Hitek, a me sembra lento anche in esecuzione xD
<LolMan> qualcuno sa dirmi come cambiare lo sfondo del grub?
<Hitek> si il mio problema che sembra che carichi al infinito la preparazione all'installazione
<Jakoo> glpiana:  ho provato 3 volte, loggando con ubuntu  sfarfalla lo schermo  tenta di avviare ma non ce la fa
<glpiana> Jakoo, allora eventualmente metti unity-2d
<Jakoo> glpiana:  cioè?
<glpiana> Jakoo, un secondo
<Jakoo> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> Jakoo, scusa ero al telefono
<Jakoo> si visto nelle repo
<glpiana> Jakoo, unity-2d è la barra unity ma senza sfruttare il 3d
<LolMan> glpiana, sai dirmi come cambiare sfondo a grub?
<Jakoo> devo installarlo?
<glpiana> Jakoo, però aspetta, a te gli effetti vanno. se vuoi facciamo una prova
<glpiana> LolMan, no
<Jakoo> ok
<michelefreschi> sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs
<glpiana> !grub | LolMan prova a guardare qui
<Jakoo> si gli effetti tranne emerald
<ubot-it> LolMan prova a guardare qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> Jakoo, mai usato emerald per cui non so aiutarti su quello
<Jakoo> emerald non lo piglia nemmeno con fusion icon glpiana
<michelefreschi> c'è un programma in ubuntu o installabile per creare pdf con password?
<Jakoo> ok
<glpiana> Jakoo, se ora sei entrata con ubuntu classic digita in un terminale: unity
<glpiana> Jakoo, e vediamo che succede
<Jakoo> ok
<glpiana> !repeat | michelefreschi
<ubot-it> michelefreschi: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<LolMan> glpiana, grazie, un'ultima cosa. Il mio sistema risulta essere un pò lentino anche se ho avviato ubuntu senza effetti. Cosa mi consigli?
<michelefreschi> ero solo caduto e non sapevo se qualcuno aveva risposto
<glpiana> LolMan, che sistema è?
<LolMan> glpiana, Athlon Xp 2400+, 1.5GbRam, nVidia Geforce 5500Fx
<glpiana> michelefreschi, hai già provato a vedere se c'è qualche opzione nell'esportazione di openoffice?
<glpiana> LolMan, entri con ubuntu classic no effects?
<glpiana> LolMan, se sei su natty
<LolMan> glpiana, si senza effetti
<LolMan> glpiana, e la version è la 11.04
<glpiana> LolMan, installazione nuova o avanzamento da precedente?
<Hitek> glpiana la 11.4 per me sembra troppo pesante, quale mi consigli?
<michelefreschi> non ho trovato, adesso vedo se c'è un add-on in Oo
<LolMan> glpiana, nuova con formattazione completa della vecchia distro
<glpiana> Hitek, sicneramente no la trovo più pesante delle precedenti. non saprei. passare a un de più leggero, tipo xfce o lxde?
<glpiana> LolMan, home nuova?
<Hitek> mi sembra strano...ma a me l'installazione non avanza, e mi ha pure eliminato le partizione per qualche errore...
<LolMan> glpiana, no, vecchia
<glpiana> LolMan, già provato a resettare gnome?
<glpiana> !gnomereset | LolMan
<ubot-it> LolMan: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<LolMan> glpiana, come?
<LolMan> glpiana, che vantaggi può portare? scusa ma sono curioso XD
<Jakoo> glpiana: lanciando unity da terminale va tutto alle cozze e devbo riavvi9are, comunque sono riuscito a slavare il log del termianle http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603342/
<Hitek> glpiana:  vedi al avvio mi dice (in bios): Grub loading. error: unknown filesystem   - grub rescue>
<glpiana> Jakoo, ok, era per vedere come si comportava e nel caso si bypassava il controllo. che driver stai usando per la nvidia?
<Jakoo> quello fornito alla prima installazione
<Jakoo> spe controllo
<glpiana> Hitek, hai controllato la iso? hai controllato il cd?
<glpiana> !md5 | Hitek
<ubot-it> Hitek: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Hitek> perfettamente funzionante
<glpiana> LolMan, magari c'è qualche impostazione che lo blocca
<Hitek> se lo faccio partire con il dvd, parte ma sembra che si blocchi
<Jakoo> glpiana:  vewrsione 173 (raccomandato)
<glpiana> LolMan, hai controllato le risorse con top?
<Jakoo> nvidia
<glpiana> Jakoo, oki, nulla allora
<glpiana> Hitek, dvd?
<Jakoo> glpiana:  che cos'è?
<glpiana> Jakoo, cosa che cos'è?
<Hitek> si l'ho masterizzato sul dvd
<glpiana> Hitek, scarica il cd e masterizza su cd
<Jakoo> cioè non posso usare unity?
<glpiana> !release | Hitek
<ubot-it> Hitek: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> Jakoo, solo la 2d credo
<LolMan> glpiana, puoi darmi il comando per resettare gnome? Si ho già controllato non prende manco il 50% di cpu
<Hitek> scaricata gia la iso
<Jakoo> qualcosa non va nel sistema rispettor prima ad es emerald non vanemmeno a calci glpiana
<glpiana> LolMan, hai letto sopra il messaggio di ubot-it ?
<Hitek> avevo solo dvd disponibili... non dimmi che non è buono
<glpiana> Hitek, la iso del cd su dvd?
<Hitek> si
<LolMan> glpiana, si ma non capisco XD
<Jakoo> gl vabbe al limite installo la 2d ma poi?
<glpiana> Hitek, non ho mai fatto una cosa del genere
<glpiana> Jakoo, poi al login selezioni unity-2d e la provi
<paolo_> ciao
<Hitek> glpiana:  si che l'ho fatto
<glpiana> Jakoo, sempre al login si sceglie cosa usare in questa versione
<LolMan> glpiana, le cartelle sono già rinominate cosi
<Jakoo> ok grazie mille per l'aiuto glpiana :D
<paolo_> ho installato xubuntu 11.04 sul mio pc, tutto è filato liscio
<glpiana> LolMan, no, le cartelle sono NOMINATE così e vanno rinominate, tipo gli aggiungi in fondo _old oppure _vecchio
<glpiana> LolMan, giusto perchè non le legga
<paolo_> ho però effettuato gli aggiornamenti, e il pc si blocca avviando il kernel 2.6.38-9
<paolo_> tutto tranquillo avviando il 2.6.38-8
<glpiana> LolMan, si dice di rinominarle perchè se le cancelli e avevi impostazioni impoertanti le perderesti per sempre
<paolo_> succede anche a voi?
<LolMan> glpiana,  quindi rinomino con _old alla fine e riavvio la sessione?
<LolMan> glpiana, giusto?
<Hitek> glpiana:  posso usare un cd riscrivibile?
<Hitek> o mi crea qualche problema?
<superr1> olaz
<glpiana> LolMan, sì
<LolMan> proviamo
<glpiana> Hitek, porva, tanto più problematico di quello che fa ora non vedo nulla :D
<paolo_> provo a ripetere la domanda, succede a qualcun altro che il pc si blocchi con l'ultimo kernel su xubuntu natty?
<Hitek> comunque su dvd parte l'installazione :D
<glpiana> !qualcuno | paolo_
<ubot-it> paolo_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<superr1> glpiana, come si ho abilitato emerald ma come cornice di base me ne da una rossa
<superr1> come e possibile sostituire la stessa
<paolo_> -.-
<Guest92788> ragazzi ho un problema con vlc... non riesce a leggere i file wmv... qualche consiglio?
<glpiana> superr1, io non ho MAI usato emerald
<superr1> glpiana, ok grazie
<paolo_> bene, eliminiamo il qualcuno
<glpiana> Guest92788, hai installato il pacchetto ubuntu -restricted-extras?
<glpiana> paolo_, oki, ora spiega dove e come si blocca :)
<Guest92788> none glpiana
<paolo_> come risolvo il blocco all'avvio di xubuntu con l'ultimo kernel?
<glpiana> Guest92788, installalo :)
<paolo_> il 2.6.38-9
<paolo_> da grub lo avvio e non va avanti
<glpiana> paolo_, ripeto la domanda: dove e come si blocca?
<Guest92788> il nome preciso è restricted-extras glpian?
<glpiana> paolo_, solo con questo kernel?
<paolo_> già, col 2.6.38-8 tutto ok
<glpiana> Guest92788, no è come l'ho scritto sopra
<glpiana> paolo_, anche adesso? se avvii con l'8 parte?
<paolo_> in realtà la cosa è un pò più strana, avviandolo col -9 se schiaccio invio ripetutamente alla fine va, ma il sistema è molto rallentato
<LolMan> glpiana, molto più veloce sembra
<paolo_> glpiana, che intendi per "a parte"?
<superr1> risolto
<glpiana> LolMan, era qualcosa che menava il torone allora
<glpiana> paolo_, non ho scritto " a parte"
<LolMan> glpiana, l'installazione di unity-2d me la consigli?
<glpiana> LolMan, io la uso qui sul portatile solo perchè mi ci sono abituato a sta barra di lato :)
<paolo_> ehm, pardon
<superr1> LolMan, no
<paolo_> ora sono sul -8, si parte
<LolMan> glpiana, dico, rallenta? XD
<glpiana> LolMan, ma su sta macchina sarebbe meglio usassi xfce :)
<glpiana> LolMan, sul pc che mi hai detto non dovrebbe
<LolMan> glpiana, ho sempre usato gnome, anche su macchine meno potenti e ha sempre dato soddisfazioni :)
<glpiana> paolo_, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | paolo_
<ubot-it> paolo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> LolMan, allora usa gnome :)
<paolo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/603347/
<LolMan> glpiana, azz molto più veloce
<LolMan> glpiana,  il reset del gnome ogni qual volta conviene farlo?
<glpiana> LolMan, in teoria mai, ma a volte coi passaggi di versione ci sono cose che risultano incompatibili
<glpiana> paolo_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.38-9-generic
<LolMan> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> paolo_, vediamo se il problema è che si è installato male
<glpiana> paolo_, però dimmi una cosa: non è che installi drver della scheda video da .run?
<paolo_> no figurati, open ati per una x200
<paolo_> l'unica cosa che ho fatto oltre al normale è mettere i b43 per la broadcom, installando il pacchetto firmware-b43-installer
<Guest92788> glpiana mi compare ua strana scritta
<YNOR_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603349/
<paolo_> e li ho installati sul -8, prima di riavviare dopo aver installato gli aggiornamenti
<Guest92788> glpiana sembra un contratto
<YNOR_> glpiana: sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sdx cosa devo mettere?
<paolo_> ok glpiana, provo a riavviare, a tra poco
<glpiana> paolo_, non c'entrano quelli, perchè mette solo un firmware. il driver b43 è nel kernel
<paolo_> grazie intanto :)
<paolo_> ok
<glpiana> YNOR_, quanti dischi hai?
<paolo_> arrivo
<glpiana> YNOR_, anzi, dai sudo fdisk -l    e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> Guest92788, è la licenza
<glpiana> Guest92788, sei riuscito a darle ok?
<Guest92788> risolto
<Guest92788> si bastava muoversi con il tab glpian
<YNOR_> [18:45] <YNOR_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603349/
<glpiana> YNOR_, /dev/sda   senza numeri
<glpiana> glpiana, ok
<paolo_> rieccomi
<paolo_> ora sono sul -9
<glpiana> paolo_, il -9 però da dove piffero lo hai preso?
<paolo_> ma ci sono arrivato schiacciando pulsanti per farlo smuovere
<paolo_> ma c'è, l'ho messo su diverse macchine già :P
<paolo_> dai proposed mi sa..
<glpiana> paolo_, ecco, sei uno sviluppatore?
<paolo_> mmm, nu
<paolo_> smanetto ma non mi definirei dev :P
<glpiana> ecco allora non venire qui a chiedere per i kernel da proposed che non vanno ;)
<paolo_> insomma sto -9 s'incanta, si smuove solo schiacciando pulsanti qualsias
<glpiana> usa quello di default e vivi felice :D
<paolo_> mmm, ma tu non usi proposed e backports?
<paolo_> intendo i repo di ubuntu ovviamente
<jester-> paolo_: il che è normale, nei proposed c'è roba da testare
<glpiana> paolo_, magari li uso anche, ma non vengo qui a chiedere aiuto ;)
<YNOR_> riavvio a dopo glpiana
<glpiana> yankee, ciao
<paolo_> ok, purtroppo sempre usati e mai avuto problemi, mea culpa
<paolo_> ora vi do fastidio per l'ultima volta, visto che la macchina non è mia
<glpiana> hai rubato una macchina?
<glpiana> :D
<paolo_> se disattivo proposed e backports, come faccio a far tornare le versioni dei pacchetti a quelle precedenti?
<paolo_> magari :P
<K99Brain> paolo_, disinstallando e reinstallando i pacchetti
<paolo_> :o
<paolo_> bonanotte allora :P
<paolo_> non c'è un bel comando apt che dice a tutti di tornare alla max versione dei repo?
<K99Brain> paolo_, un elenco di pacchetti non nei repo credo che lo trovi con aptitude search ~o
<glpiana> K99Brain, parla dei proposed
<snake_> w il vinile
<paolo_> mmm, forse trovato..
<K99Brain> glpiana, e una volta rimossi i proposer, il aptitude search ~o non segnala quei pacchetti come strani?
<glpiana> K99Brain, sì, ma se ti leva le libc? hihihihihh
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> search non leva, cerca e basta
<K99Brain> com unque... in effetti
<K99Brain> in quel caso è un pochetto un casino
<glpiana> eh già
<paolo_> allora una volta disattivati proposed e backports se vado nella finestra sorgenti software, ultima scheda, distribuzione
<glpiana> sembrava la fine del mondo (cit.)
<paolo_> posso sceglier da qui di preferire le versioni di un determinato repo
<paolo_> se seleziono natty-updates, saranno sicuramente maggiori di natty e natty security no?
<paolo_> cioè non in sorgenti software, ma in preferenze di synaptics
<LolMan> i driver nvidia per il 3d mi consigliate di installarli?
<glpiana> LolMan, dal gestore?
<LolMan> glpiana, si
<glpiana> LolMan, direi di sì
<cristian_> ragazzi scusate ho montato fisicamente un hd con sopra win7 e possibile in qualche modo avere un dual boot
<LolMan> glpiana, mi spiego meglio
<glpiana> cristian_, sì, dai sudo update-grub e dovrebbe vederlo
<cristian_> ok
<glpiana> cristian_, dimmi se lo vede
<cristian_> confermo
<cristian_> Foung Windows 7 (loader) on dev/sdb1
<glpiana> cristian_, prova a riavviare e vedi se va
<cristian_> ok
<cristian_> glpiana, tutto ok
<glpiana> bien
<LolMan> glpiana, update-apt-xapi cos'è?
<glpiana> LolMan, un proecesso automatico di aggionramento. so che consuma, ma lascialo fare, prima o poi smette
<LolMan> glpiana, infatti ha finito
<glpiana> tac
<nicotano> buonasera
<cristian_> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao cristian_
<michele> ho un problema sono andato per modificare il file xorg.config ed ora non mi si avvia kubuntu
<glpiana> michele, xorg.conf intendi?
<michele> mi appare la versione di ubuntu il mio nome e tty2 mi chiede la password ma anche se la digito
<michele> sì
<michele> xorg.config
<michele> xorg.conf
<glpiana> michele, ah ecco
<glpiana> michele, che modifiche hai apportato? stravolgenti o poche cose?
<michele> che password vuole adesso?
<glpiana> michele, non ti seguo
<michele> ho inserito le righe dei driver nvidia
<Innerina> Ragazzi, io ho un dual boot, ci sono problemi se faccio gli avanzamenti? Si sputtanerà il grub?
<michele> ma ora non mi fa entrare nel sistema
<michele> vuole na password che non è quella che ho inserito io all'inizio
<glpiana> michele, avevi fatto un backup del file prima di modificarlo?
<michele> no
<glpiana> Innerina, in linea di massima non ci son problemi
<glpiana> michele, se lo dovessi editare da riga di comando sapresti come fare? intendo, cosa modificare per farlo trovare come prima?
<Innerina> Di solito non ho mai avuto problemi, ma essendo ora un dual boot non vorrei che si sputtana il grub e non riesca + ad accedere ad Ubuntu :D
<michele> glpiana, faccio prima a reinstallare kubuntu
<Innerina> dopo gli avanzamenti
<glpiana> Innerina, nel caso si risolve con sta guida
<glpiana> !grub | Innerina
<michele> anche perchè era stato appena installato
<ubot-it> Innerina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> michele, fai prima a reinstallare che a modificare un file? ok
<michele> glpiana, non mi fa proprio accedere alla riga di comando
<michele> posso entrare in modalità di ripristino?
<michele> ma poi che cosa scrivo in quel file xorg???
<glpiana> michele, login testuale, scrivi il nome utente e premi invio, poi la password e rpemi invio
<glpiana> *premi
<glpiana> michele, sì puoi farlo anche dalla modalità ripristino
<nicotano> michele, è digitata correttamente la tua password, controlla il capslook
<michele> ok sono dentro
<Innerina> sì grazie, avevo già fatta quella procedura quando ho installato Grub 2 all'avanzamento precedente ^^
<michele> ora'
<michele> ?
<glpiana> Innerina, :)
<glpiana> michele, io proeverei un drastico spostamento di xorg.conf. il sistema dovrebbe reagire comunque ala modifica
<glpiana> michele, oppure se ti ricordi cosa hai modificato te lo faccio editare
<glpiana> michele, dimmi tu
<Innerina> Dimmi un pò, non ci dovrebbero essere problemi al Grub 2 dato che le versioni successive lo supportano, giusto?
<glpiana> Innerina, è sempre grub 2 anche nelle successive
<michele> ora sono nella cartella X11
<Innerina> come immaginavo ^^
<glpiana> michele, dimmi cosa vuoi fare però
<michele> glpiana, non saprei cosa scrivere nel file
<michele> quindi proviamo a spostarlo
<dimitri_> qualcuno mi da una dritta su come copiare delle cartelle matenendo le date inalterate
<dimitri_> nautilus mi cambia le date
<glpiana> michele, allora scrivi l': sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_old
<glpiana> dimitri_, guardavo oggi, un altro utente l'ha chiesto. pare sia un bug
<michele> glpiana, ora riavvio?
<dimitri_> glpiana, io ricordo che nel passaggio alla 10.4 l'anno scorso
<dimitri_> ho cambiato una conf di nautilus che inseriva il parametro -p del cp ma non ricordo ndo caspiterina si faceva
<glpiana> michele, no, scrivi: sudo service gdm restart
<glpiana> dimitri_, eh, oggi cercando non l'ho trovata
<michele> glpiana, ho riavviato ed è partito
<dimitri_> se lo trovo ti aggiorno dai
<michele> ma non ho scritto sudo service....
<glpiana> michele, è a posto?
<michele> sì
<glpiana> michele, prossima volta che modifichi i file, prima fatti una copia che risolve meglio
<glpiana> ;)
<michele> una cosa non ho capito quando vado nelle proprietà nvidia e scelgo il doppio schermo e poi quando sta tutto apposto cerco di salvare la conf, nn me la fa salvare perchè non mi fa modificare il file xorg.conf. ecco perchè ho tentato di aggiungere le linee di codice a mano. ma impropriamente
<glpiana> michele, bisogna avviarlo con permessi di amministratore: sei su cosa tu? kde?
<glpiana> o gnome?
<michele> sì
<michele> kde
<michele> entro su root vero?
<glpiana> michele, dovrebbe essere kdesudo nvidia-settings    prova ma non te lo assicuro
<glpiana> no root proprio no. hai attivato root?
<michele> con quel comando non combino nulla
<michele> la volra scorsa sono entrato come root
<michele> ho aperto normalmente nvidia setting e mi ha salvato tutto
<AlexZion> che succede michele?
<michele> non riesco a modificare la conf video dall'nvidia setting cosa che faccio molto semplicemente su ubuntu qui mi dice che non può salvare sul file xorg.conf
<paolo_> ho trovato qualcosa di interessante, nel caso dovesse servirvi. Il pacchetto apt-show-versions, mostra le versioni di tutti i pacchetti, dicendo quali sono più nuovi della versione negli archivi.
<AlexZion> si ma se guardi bene puoi vedere il testo che ci andrebbe dentro ....
<AlexZion> copialo ..
<paolo_> quindi con un grep newer la cosa diventa facile
<AlexZion> poi apri il file con sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf , ce lo incolli , salvi e hai fatto ...
<AlexZion> o se preferisci , apri il pannello nvidia da root ...., con sudo nvidia-settings , a quel punto non dovrebbe avere problemi a salvartelo
<michele> ok faccio la seconda
<michele> AlexZion, mi dice che non trova il protocollo
<michele> sicuro che il comando è corretto?
<AlexZion> si si , a me lo apre ....
<AlexZion> lometti nella konsole si ?
<michele> sì
<AlexZion> comunque devo scappare, magari ci sentiamo dopo ..
<michele> ok
<michele> come ri rinomina un file?
<36DABLKNL> a
<michele> invece di xorg.conf_old deve tornare xorg.conf
<glpiana> michele, sudo mv xorg.conf_old xorg.conf
<michele> ora devo entrare in questo file per scriverci sopra
<michele> glpiana, traq che ora so cosa devo scriverci, prima avevo saltato qualche riga
<michele> qual'è il comando per aprire il file xorg.conf in kde?
<enrylinux> sera
<enrylinux> glpiana
<enrylinux> sistemato kubuntu 11.04
<michele> cosa aveva che non andava?
<enrylinux> la iso aveva problemi di driver nvidia
<glpiana> enrylinux, bien
<enrylinux> sono partito con l'opzione nomodeset
<enrylinux> poi ho fatto gli aggiornamenti
<michele> enrylinux, non capisco perchè non riesco a salvare il file di configurazione dual monitor
<michele> non mi dà il permesso di salvare sul file xorg.conf
<enrylinux> ed istallato i driver raccomandati nvidia 270
<enrylinux> è uno spettacolo questo kubuntu 11.04
<enrylinux> comunque questo è un bug sull  iso per pc con schede video nvidia
<enrylinux> sulle
<enrylinux> ho fatto molto fatica ad installare il sistema perche' era molto rallentato
<enrylinux> grazie comunque della collaborazione di glpiana
<glpiana> enrylinux, :)
<enrylinux> io di solito uso tinycore linux
<enrylinux> la conosci glpiana
<glpiana> no
<enrylinux> è un sistema operativo su usb con windows manager di e17
<glpiana> !chat | enrylinux :)
<ubot-it> enrylinux :): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enrylinux> scusate
<glpiana> :)
<michele> glpiana, sono ancora a scontrarmi con il problema di xorg.conf
<michele> glpiana, come faccio ad editarlo?
<jester-> michele: del tipo?
<enrylinux> per driver
<michele> jester-,  sono entrato nella nvidia setting ho cambiato le modalità del monitor poi vado per salvare e mi dice che non può salvare sul file xorg.conf
<glpiana> michele, ti dire kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf    ma mi dice che no fai niente con quel comando
<jester-> michele: sudo nvidia-settings e te lo salva
<michele> jester-, da root non mi apre nvidia-settings
<jester-> michele: come no
<jester-> lo apre a tutti e ate no?
<michele> e che cavolo ne so
<jester-> michele: gnome o kde
<michele> entro in root dò quel comando e non me lo apre. scusa in che cartella devo stare. no sto su kde
<glpiana> michele, come entri in root?
<jester-> michele: kdesudo nvidia-settings
<michele> aaaaa ora inziamo a ragionare
<marcovaldo> salve
<glpiana> jester-, gliel'ho detto un''ora fa
<michele> forse così lo apre
<glpiana> michele, oh
<marcovaldo> ragazzi ho un problema con vlc
<enrylinux> sudo Xorg -configure
<glpiana> michele, e un'ora fa non andava bene?
<marcovaldo> non riesco a visualizzare i file mpeg
<jester-> glpiana: continua a cipire ma non legge un casso e poi si lamenta
<michele> un'ora fa mi continuavate a dire sudo non kdesudo
<glpiana> eh
<glpiana> michele, rileggi
<enrylinux> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<marcovaldo> ho provato a installare il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras ma niente
<marcovaldo> vlc non parte
<michele> ho riletto ma scrivete sudo
<glpiana> marcovaldo, come hai installato vlc?
<marcovaldo> da terminale sudo apt-get install vlc
<glpiana> <glpiana> michele, dovrebbe essere kdesudo nvidia-settings    prova ma non te lo assicuro
<glpiana> michele, ore 19:30
<michele> glpiana, ma vorrei capire in kde il comando sudo non c'è ed è sostituito con kdesudo...
<glpiana> michele, controlla please
<michele> allora non va neanche quello
<glpiana> eh già
<glpiana> marcovaldo, no va in che senso?
<michele> glpiana, hai ragione dunque non va neanche quello
<marcovaldo> ma credo di aver fatto un guaio quando ho disinstallato il totem
<marcovaldo> glpiana non lo apre
<enrylinux> come non c'è il comando sudo
<jester-> michele: sudo non va bene per aprire roba grafica, non è sicuro e kakka non lo fa
<glpiana> marcovaldo, scrivi vlc in un terminale
<glpiana> !paste | marcovaldo
<ubot-it> marcovaldo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> michele: in gnome si usa gksu
<michele> ok grazie
<michele> per le info
<glpiana> enrylinux, sì che c'è. è che non va bene per applicazioni grafiche :)
<marcovaldo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603387/ glpiana
<michele> jester-, gksudo? o gksu e basta?
<jester-> le istess
<michele> ok ora mi sta installando gedit in kubuntu
<michele> e ci mette un casino
<jester-> michele: gedit in kde?
<michele> sì
<jester-> mah
<marcovaldo> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<marcovaldo> ????
<jester-> marcovaldo: vlc da repo?
<marcovaldo> si
<yankee> ma non c'è proprio verso di usare unity su virtualbox?
<jester-> marcovaldo: distro?
<marcovaldo> jester- in che senso???
<jester-> yankee: si se hai una scheda con un paio di giga di ram
<jester-> marcovaldo: lsb_release -r
<yankee> ho una ati 4650 da 1gb di ram, cmq ho installato le guest addition ma non va
<marcovaldo> 11.04
<yankee> ok trovato
<marcovaldo> l'ultima release jester-
<jester-> marcovaldo: si carica e non suona?
<jester-> marcovaldo: provato con piu files mp3?
<airgnox> ragazzi esiste un programma per fare le slideshow con le foto tipo movie maker ?
<marcovaldo> per i flac e gli mp3 non ci sono problemi
<marcovaldo> jester- sono i mpeg a dare qualche problema
<jester-> marcovaldo: stessa estensione ma il formato fra uno e l'altro cambia e qualcuno gli risulta indigesto
<marcovaldo> esatto jester-
<marcovaldo> e visto che ci sono qual è l'opzione che mi fa comparire l'icona di vlc sul vassoio dei programmi
<marcovaldo> ???
<jester-> marcovaldo: lanciandolo dovrebbe apparirti, se usi unity serve taroccare
<marcovaldo> cosa intendi per unity jester-?
<jester-> marcovaldo: il sdesktop con la barra da parte
<marcovaldo> continuo a non capire... comunque hai idea su come possa visualizzare i file mpeg?? jester-
<jester-> marcovaldo: hai una barra sotto e una sopra o solo una barra a sinistra
<marcovaldo> ho una barra soltanto
<K99Brain> e dove sta?
<marcovaldo> sotto
<K99Brain> marcovaldo, per caso hai kde?
<marcovaldo> no ho gnome... jester- di solito piazzo un'unica barra sotto con tutto quello che mi serve...
<jester-> marcovaldo: se non hai un'area di notifica non appare nessuna icona
<K99Brain> marcovaldo, ma ce l'hai un menu "applicazioni"da qualche p[arte?
<marcovaldo> se per area di notifica intendi l'area in cui sono presenti l'icona di connessione quella della posta e quella del volume bene ce l'ho, riesco a visualizzare anche l'icona di xchat
<marcovaldo> certo
<mine> ciao a tutti
<K99Brain> marcovaldo, allora, nel menu, se clicchi col destro sul vlc dovresti avere l'opzione "aggiungi al pannello"
<K99Brain> marcovaldo, questo per aggiungere il lanciatore
<mine> jester- cmq ho ripristinato tutto ... solo che ora facenvo svn+ssh con un user svnguest che ho creato aggiunto al gruppo subversion che hai i permessi di letture e scrittura su /directory/svnrepos mi dà errore -> format:permsission denied
<K99Brain> marcovaldo, per fart comparire invece la tray icon di vlc adesso guardo, ma dovrebbe essere una opzione da cercare nei menu di vlc
<jester-> mine: sega la cartella e rifai il tutto
<mine> ok riprovo ma lo creo con svnguest o col nome utente mio?
<marcovaldo> per il resto scuso se insisto ma non hai idea a riguardo, jester-???
<K99Brain> !formatiproprietari |  marcovaldo
<ubot-it> marcovaldo: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<mine> jester- ?
<K99Brain> marcovaldo, tuttavia vlc ha i suoi di codec.. e di solito legge tutto
<marcovaldo> un'ultima cosa e ti lascio c'è un comando che mi permette di ripristinare tutte le opzioni di vlc all'originale...
<jester-> mine: ls -la /home
<K99Brain> marcovaldo, se non ti legge qualcosa, potrebbe essere il file corrotto oppure protetto da qualche strano sistema di drm\
<jester-> mi sa che hai la home ancora a bottane
<K99Brain> marcovaldo, la tray icon la abiliti in strumenti > preferenze > interfaccia
<mine> jester- no intendo la cartella dei repo svn la creo col mio nomeutente o col nome utente che ho creato prima cioè svnguest?
<K99Brain> marcovaldo, c'è l'opzione "icona nel systray"
<Lit> ciao ragazzi scusate per la domanda  ma soo alle prime armi qualcuo sà dirmi come si aprono i pacchetti deb
<K99Brain> Lit, da terminale: sudo dpkg -i pacchetto.deb
<jester-> mine: permessi o gruppo che non quagliano sono
<K99Brain> Lit, oppure ci clicchi sopra
<Lit> <K99Brain> e quelli scaricati da internet ti spiego ho scaricato chrome con mozilla e dp averlo scaricato faccio apri
<K99Brain> Lit, doppio click sul deb e fai prima
<Lit> <K99Brain> grazie
<jester-> Lit: il cromo da repo non ti garba?
<michele> ma non esiste un #kubuntu-it?
<Lit> <jester->volevo essere sicuro di installare quello giusto
<K99Brain> michele, è sempre questo
<jester-> Lit: da repo cromium-browser è quello giusto paccato per ubuntu
<Hitek> sera
<marcovaldo> ho provato vlc con i file mp4 anche in quel caso ci sono dei problemi... jester-
<marcovaldo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603414/
<marcovaldo> questa è la risposta da terminale
<Hitek> qualcuno sa come fare funzionare sta benedetta olicard 145? :(
<Tropic> Sera
<Tropic> qualcuno mi puo aiutarmi con una scheda wireless usb?
<Tropic> *aiutare
<maz> ragazzi ho fatto una cavolata e mi è scomparso dalla barra laterale l'icona cn home cm faccio a rimetterla?
<LolMan> ho installato unity 2d come posso modificare le applicazioni sulla barra?
<maz> ho fatto una cavolata e mi è scomparso dalla barra laterale l'icona cn home cm faccio a rimetterla?
<Tropic> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con una scheda wireless usb?
<LolMan> come faccio ad aggiungere computer nella barra laterale?
<Tropic> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con una scheda wireless usb?
<michele> e tutto il giorno che sto impazzendo, non riesco ad ottenere i privilegi necessari per salvare sul file xorg.conf le impostazioni nvidia
<michele> a dimenticavo sono su kubuntu
<OverMe> michele, stai usando il pannello di controllo nvidia?
<michele> OverMe, sì
<michele> non devo?
<OverMe> allora lo devi far partire da terminale con kdesudo nvidia-settings
<michele> OverMe, ma come root?
<Tropic> OverMe:  puoi aiutarmi con la scheda wireless?
<OverMe> michele, kdesudo serve per avere i privilegi di root, si
<OverMe> Tropic, bo, vediamo, è inserita adesso?
<Tropic> si, se do il comando iwlist scan
<michele> OverMe, non me lo salva ugualmente neanche così
<Tropic> wlan01 mi dice no scan resultes
<OverMe> michele, e che ti dice?
<OverMe> Tropic, lsusb && lsmod
<OverMe> !paste | Tropic
<ubot-it> Tropic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele> failed to parse existing X config file 'etc x11 xorg.conf
<Tropic> OverMe:  non posso pastare, si trova in un altra macchina senza connessione
<OverMe> michele, il file esiste?
<michele> sì
<OverMe> Tropic, mmm allora la vedo dura. che chiavetta è?
<OverMe> michele, ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tropic> leavel one wua-0614
<Tropic> lsusb: Realtek semiconductor Corp. rtl8188su 802.11n Wlan Adeptor
<michele_> OverMe: ho cambiato pc ora sono su quello giusto
<michele_> puoi riscrivermi l'ultima linea che la copio e incollo?
<OverMe> michele, ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<michele_> ok ed ora?
<OverMe> che ha detto?
<michele_> ha detto -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 83 2011-05-04 21:10 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tropic> OverMe:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/603439/
<michele> OverMe, è tutto ok?
<kyros> ciao, qualcuno ha provato il 11.04 su netbook? ho un acer aspire one 532h ed uso il 10.10, vorrei passare al 11.04 ma nn ho trovato info per il suo comportamento su un netbook
<OverMe> michele, apri il file e mettilo nel pastebin
<michele> sudo kate ecc....
<michele> ?
<OverMe> michele, si
<OverMe> Tropic, hai provato a farla fuinzionare seguendo qualche guida o altra roba?
<Tropic> non trovo niente su questa scheda...
<OverMe> Tropic, dai questi comandi:
<OverMe> sudo modprobe -r r8712u
<michele_> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603442/
<OverMe> sudo modprobe r8192s_usb
<OverMe> michele_, e che schifo è sto coso
<michele_> bo?
<michele_> e il contenuto di quel file
<Tropic> Fatal: module r8192 not found
<OverMe> Tropic, copia bene
<OverMe> r8192s_usb
<OverMe> telefono, torno subito
<Tropic> sudo modprobe r8192s_usb not found sempre
<Tropic> Comunque sto vedendo che il wireless non è selezionabile in "enable"
<liuz> ragazzi qlcuno sà x caso se è possibile ridurre la larghezza della barra laterale di uity?
<liuz> *unity
<OverMe> Tropic, cerca di pastarmi un: dmesg
<Tropic> OverMe:  cioè?
<OverMe> Tropic, da terminale: dmesg
<OverMe> e metti nel paste
<liuz> qualcuno sà se è possibile ridurre la larghezza della barra di unity
<liuz> ?
<Tropic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603446/
<Tropic> OverMe:  ho fatto accendere la spia della chiavetta
<OverMe> come?
<OverMe> vabbè finisco di telefonare va
<enzotib> liuz, credo di sì, da ccsm
<Tropic> sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
<OverMe> Tropic, lo scan adesso che dice?
<liuz> cioè? sono alle prime armi
<Tropic> il problema che lo scan non trova niente, e anche lo stesso enable wireless ancora non è selezionabile
<enzotib> liuz, devi installare il pacchetto compizconfig-settings-manager
<enzotib> liuz, che permette la configurazione di compiz e unitu
<enzotib> unity
<OverMe> Tropic, sudo rfkill list
<liuz> sai il comando da terminale?
<enzotib> liuz, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<liuz> <enzotib>grz
<Tropic> 0: hp-wifi:  wireless lan   -soft blocked : yes  hard blocked: no
<Tropic> 1: phy0  (stesso messaggio)
<snake_> sera
<OverMe> Tropic, sudo rfkill unblock all
<liuz> <enzotib>mi dà un errore dal terminale
<enzotib> liuz, che errore, metti su pastebin
<Tropic> fatto
<enzotib> !pastebin | liuz
<ubot-it> liuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tropic> tutto no
<liuz> <enzotib> risolto scusami avevo sbagliato
<Tropic> OverMe:  grazie :))) sembra trovare le reti
<OverMe> Tropic, bene :)
<DJRoby4> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema, ho scaricato e installato 2clickupdate su natty e si è bloccato nell'avanzamento di versione
<DJRoby4> oscurando la finestra
<DJRoby4> mentre si installavano i pacchetti
<Tropic> ora vediamo se riesco a testare aircrack sulla mia linea :D
<DJRoby4> e non so che fare?
<DJRoby4> chi mi aiuta?
<DJRoby4> sono nel panico, dovrei spegnere il pc
<DJRoby4> nessuno che mi aiuta? per favore!!!!!
<liuz> <enzotib> scs ma sai x caso da dv poi posso impostare la larghezza?
<enzotib> liuz, sì
<enzotib> liuz, hai lanciato il programma di config di compiz?
<liuz> <enzotib> si
<enzotib> liuz, vai su Ubuntu Unity plugin
<enzotib> liuz, Tab experimental
<enzotib> e modifica Launcher icon size
<enzotib> se diminuisci le icone diminuisce anche la largezza
<liuz> <enzotib> spetta c'è un modo per rimettere tt da capo alle impostazioni originali?
<enzotib> liuz, alla destra c'è un bottone con una piccola x nera, serve per ripristinare il valore al default
<Tropic> scusate il percorso giusto per aprire un file è :  cd /home/nomepc/scrivania/programma.tar.gz
<Tropic> ?
<enzotib> liuz, e in ogni caso cancellando un po' di dir nella propria home anche puoi resettare compiz a impostazioni di fabbrica
<liuz> <enzotib> quello volevo fare
<K99Brain> !tab ~li
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'tab ~li'
<enzotib> liuz, resettare tutto compiz?
<^Ciccios^> sera.
<K99Brain> !tab | liuz
<ubot-it> liuz: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<liuz> <enzotib> esatto
<liuz> enzotib: sai come fare?
<enzotib> liuz, ora ti dico
<liuz> grz
<enzotib> liuz, rm -r ~/.cache/compiz* ~/.gconf/apps/compiz* ~/.compiz* ~/.config/compiz*
<enzotib> liuz, però
<enzotib> liuz, secondo me è il caso di farlo con compiz spento
<enzotib> liuz, cioè slogghi e vai su Ctrl-Alt-F1
<liuz> cioè termino la sessione e poi faccio ctrl-alt-f1?
<liuz> e poi digito quel comando?
<enzotib> liuz, sì, te lo segni su un pezzo di carta, dato che con Ctrl-Alt-F1 vai su un terminale virtuale a caratteri senza cut and paste, dove fai login testuale
<enzotib> liuz, non so se conosci
<liuz> credo di aver capito spero di riuscirci
<enzotib> liuz, copia bene il comando
<liuz> m lo rimetti scusami
<enzotib> liuz, fai così adesso: echo 'rm -r ~/.cache/compiz* ~/.gconf/apps/compiz* ~/.compiz* ~/.config/compiz*' > ~/comando
<enzotib> liuz, poi quando vai nella console virtual devi solo fare: bash ~/comando
<liuz> nel terminale lo dv fare?
<enzotib> liuz, sì
<liuz> enzotib:
<liuz> enzotib: spetta allora metto  echo 'rm -r ~/.cache/compiz* ~/.gconf/apps/compiz* ~/.compiz* ~/.config/compiz*' > ~/comando
<LolMan> è normale che i video di youtube a volte si blocchino quando cambio scheda? :D
<enzotib> liuz, sì
<liuz> ( echo 'rm -r ~/.cache/compiz* ~/.gconf/apps/compiz* ~/.compiz* ~/.config/compiz*' > ~/comando) diciamo tt quello che è dentro le parntesi?
<enzotib> liuz, sì
<enzotib> liuz, però fallo adesso, così ti salvi il comando da fare dopo da console
<kunta> salve
<kunta> mi aiutate a togliere la schermata di _gnu grubversione1.98....... 5ubuntu33 che mi esce dopo aver scaricato la versione 10.10
<liuz_> enzotib: spetta ho fatto un casotto il simbolo a onda cm s mette???
<enzotib> liuz_, AltGr ì
<enzotib> liuz_, ma puoi fare cut&paste
<ciunix> ciao chiu misa dire dove va copiato il file  mysql-connector-java-5.1.10-bin.jar per farlo vedere a tomcat6?
<liuz_> enzotib: oddio ricapitolando nel terminale digito il comando che mi hai detto
<liuz_> poi termino la sessione e digito
<liuz_> ctrl alt f1
<liuz_> e digito quel comando che mi hai detto ok?
<enzotib> liuz_, c'è una cosa in più
<liuz_> cosa?
<enzotib> dopo che fai Ctr-Alt-F1 dovrai inserire username e password per loggarti sulla console testuale, poi scrivi: bash comando e premi invio
<enzotib> liuz_, c'è dell'altro
<liuz_> ok e poi x uscire d ali f8?
<enzotib> appunto, exit per chiudere quella console
<liuz_> enzotib: ok riprovo
<enzotib> liuz_, e poi Ctrl-Alt-F7 oppure F8 per tornare al login grafico
<Tropic> enzotib mi puoi aiutare sul uso di aircrack? voglio testarlo sulla mia linea
<enzotib> !aircrack
<ubot-it> Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<Tropic> ok
<ciunix> chi mi aiuta su tomcat6?
<liuz> enzotib: mi dice file o directory nn trovata
<enzotib> liuz, precisamente cosa scrive?
<liuz> enzotib: n vorrei che digitando altgr ì li m mette l'onda in alto mentre qui così ~
<liuz> enzotib: può essere quello il motivo?
<enzotib> no, è lo stesso liuz
<liuz> c'è un modo per copiare esatto quello che mi dice?
<enzotib> liuz, ma tu cosa hai scritto?
<liuz_> enzotib: considera mi dice rm: impossibile rimuovere "home ripetuto 3 4 volte seguito ogi volta file o directory non trovata
<liuz_> enzotib: se c'è un modo per copiare te lo pasto
<enzotib> liuz_, facciamo così, prova a farlo ora da un terminale normale, in fondo non credo che possa succedere granché
<liuz_> ok
<enzotib> liuz_, e poi prima ti avevo chiesto cosa hai scritto esattamente
<liuz_> enzotib: bash ~/comando
<enzotib> liuz_, ok
<enzotib> liuz_, hai fatto?
<liuz_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603462/
<liuz_> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603462/
<liuz_> enzotib: praticamente nulla
<enzotib> liuz_, allora è ok, prova a riavviare la sessione
<liuz_> enzotib: ok
<enzotib> liuz_, se c'era qualcosa che avevi modificato nella conf di compiz, ora dovrebbe tornare a default
<michele> sto installando kubuntu
<michele> qualcuno mi aiuta a partizionare il disco?
<raff0z> ciao
<raff0z> qualcuno di voi saprebbe dirmi come funziona una shell restrittiva ? (in poche parole da insegnarmelo)
<lolo_^889766p^> ciau xD
<lolo_^889766p^> buonasera a tutti
<lolo_^889766p^> qualcuno mi spiegherebbe come mai sotto win premendo il pulsante di attivazione wifi lo stesso si attiva o disattiva a seconda della posizione precedente, mentre con ubuntu no
<jester-> lolo_^889766p^: perchè è difficile che funzino tutti i tati fn con linux
<lolo_^889766p^> quindi se all'accenzione il wifi è disabilitato e parto con ubuntu come faccio ad attivarlo
<jester-> lolo_^889766p^: fai sudo rfkill unblock all
<lolo_^889766p^> quale sarebbe il risultato, visto che non posso provarlo xkè adesso vi scrivo da win?
<Tropic> jester-:  e come mai il mio wifi non me lo trova?
<Tropic> lolo_^889766p^:  attivi il wifi
<jester-> Tropic: controlla con iwconfig
<lolo_^889766p^> ok jester adesso riavvio e provo....altra domanda....
<Tropic> lo: no wireless extension     eth0: wifi portatile eth1 no wireless extension
<Tropic> mi trova solo quello interno quello usb no
<lolo_^889766p^> xkè se vado sull'hd di windows da risorse mi chiede i privilegi
<jester-> Tropic: non funza l'integrata?
<Tropic> si che funziona, ma vorrei usare quella esterna
<jester-> Tropic: se quella esterna è cinese con chipset non riconosciuto dal kernel è come se non ci fosse
<Tropic> realtek
<jester-> Tropic: lsub e ved iche roba è
<Tropic> lsusb
<Tropic> realtek
<jester-> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<jester-> Tropic: sei quello di stamattina con BT?
<lolo_^889766p^> jester è stata chiara la mia osservazione?
<Tropic> si
<OverMe> Tropic, ma prima hai detto che funzionava
<jester-> lolo_^889766p^: risorse?
<Tropic> si OverMe
<Tropic> quando uso il live non funziona
<jester-> Tropic: con quel kernel di 102 anni fa ci credo che non la vede
<lolo_^889766p^> l'elenco dei dispositivi
<jester-> lolo_^889766p^: vacci con nautilus
<jester-> clicchi la partizione che mostra sulla sinistra la monto e fai
<lolo_^889766p^> va bene riavvio così lo faccio in diretta
<lolo_^889766p^> a fra poco
<OverMe> Tropic, e perché usi la live?
<Tropic> in questo momento sto testando per domani portarlo in ufficio
<Tropic> OverMe:  detto prendendovi in giro vi direi, mi serve la live per dei test sulla sicurezza della mia connessione wifi ;)
<mattex> Ciao a tutti, non riesco a scaricare programmi da ubuntu software center perche dice che non sono connesso ma, come vedete, sono connesso
<mattex> ho l'ultimo rilascio di ubuntu, ho aggiornato il maveerik con natty ieri sera
<jester-> mattex: apri un terminale: sudo apt-get update
<mattex> ho un eee pc 1001px
<Tropic> invece qualcuno di voi conosce la configurazione per olicard 145
<jester-> acche quella mi pare funzi di default
<mattex> @jester sta lavorando grazie, ma cosa sta facendo esattamente con il comando che mi hai dato?
<lolo> eccomi jester con il comando sudo  rfkill unblock all non succede nulla
<Tropic> no jester- , ho chiamato anche alla tim(come ultima speranza) e loro mi hanno parlato di un aggiornamento di ubuntu
<jester-> lolo: rfkill list
<mattex> funziona! grazie mille jester ;)
<jester-> che dice
<lolo> nulla
<jester-> maddler: ha aggiornato il databaser di apt
<jester-> maddler: usa synaotic che sotware center è una ciofeca
<jester-> synaptic
<jester-> lolo: iwconfig
<jester-> lolo: ma la vedeva la wifi prima?
<jester-> lolo: se eri in win e sei uscito senza spengerla la wifi è su
<lolo> la vede se prima da windows l'attivo e riavviando riparto con ubuntu
<lolo> no wireless extension
<jester-> lolo: appunto e se poi non pigi il tasto non si spegne
<lolo> giusto se invece pigio dinuovo non si riaccende
<jester-> lolo: normale ma perché la spegni
<lolo> bhe capita che se non mi serve sotto win la spengo e quindi se riparto con ubuntu rimango fregato....
<jester-> sudo rfkill unblock all dovrebbe risolvere
<lolo> da root
<jester-> con sudo
<jester-> <jester-> sudo rfkill unblock all dovrebbe risolvere
<jester-> se non us sudo gli fai una sega
<lolo> si dicevo come amministratore
<lolo> sudo - s
<jester-> <jester-> sudo rfkill unblock all
<lolo> fatto ma non succede nulla
<jester-> lolo: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<lolo> wlan0: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device
<jester-> lolo: sui forum eeepc trovi come sistemare, forse
<jester-> lolo: attivala da winzoz e non pigiare il tasto
<lolo> winzoz?
<lolo> con'è
<lolo> cos'è
<jester-> un cannolo siciliano
<lolo> dai..-
<jester-> ne mangi un paio e torna su
<lolo> dai non scherzare
<lolo> se lo sapessi non avrei chiesto
<jester-> lolo: non ti richiama nulla la parola?
<jester-> win
<lolo> sarebbe un applicatico che emula windows?
<jester-> sarebbe windows
<lolo> scusa ma non ti seguo
<jester-> lolo: sveglia! winzoz è un acronimo di windows
<lolo> a quindi non c'è soluzione al problema...
<Tropic> wintozzo
<jester-> lolo: ceca sui forum eeepc
<lolo> hai il link?
<jester-> cerca*
<Tropic> jester-: so le regole di questo canale :D, ma mi aiuteresti in pvt con quella cosa che non si puo nominare qui? :°
<lolo> ok adesso cerco....intanto non capisco come mai ogni volta che vado sul file system (ossia sul resto dell'hd dove c'è windows) mi chiede sempre la key di
<lolo> autenticazione
<lolo> quindi un collegamento con il desktop di win non funziona se non mi autentico
<jester-> lolo: lsb_release -r
<lolo> 9.10
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-05
<jester-> lolo: 9.10 non monta nulla senza la pass
<jester-> lolo: ma mica ti viene l'ernia  a digitare la pass
<attempt> la pass e' d'obbligo e ti tutela
<Tropic> jester-:  mi spieghi solo come lo posso installare? non voglio sapere il funzionamento
<lolo> ok non lo sapevo....grazie...
<lolo> ultima delucidazione della serata come posso rendere il mio pc un hotspot facendo utilizzare internet ad un altro pc (tipo connectify di windows seven)
<Tropic> è andato off jester-
<root> salve
<root> ho un problema con ubuntu
<Guest38698> e' saltata interamente la configurazione di tutte le fonts
<Guest38698> non si legge piu' nulla schermo
<Guest38698> non c'e' piu' nemmeno il Desktop
<Guest38698> sono rimasti i dati
<Guest38698> ho una hdd esterna
<Guest38698> e da riga di comando vorrei copiare i dati che sono sull'hdd del computer
<Guest38698> so che si procede con il comando cp
<Guest38698> ma non so come viene letta l'hdd esteran da GNU/linux
<Guest38698> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi ?
<yvesBsAs> Guest38698, buona sera
<yvesBsAs> dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo fdisk -l
<yvesBsAs> e mettimi cosa esce sul sito
<yvesBsAs> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> vedi che sia attaccato il disco esterno
<Shin3> \o
<ynor> bgiorno
<ynor> ho un problema quando mi chiede i privilegi per cambiare la configurazione non mi prende più la password comedevo fare?
<miki> raga ho un problmea ai driver video di ubuntu 11 con il mio netbook
<miki> vi spiego
<miki> ho aggiornato la versione dalla 10 alla 11, e sulla 10 avevo installato i repository ad hoc per la sk video intel gma 500 e tutto funzionava alla grande; dopo l'installazione della 11 la risoluzione dello schermo e la velocità sono cambiate e nei "sorgenti software" tra parentesi ai repository della sk video esce escritto "disabilitato in natty". come faccio? qualcuno mi sa dare una mano?
<miki> c'è nessuno stamattina?
<massimo18> Buona Giornata :)
<miki> c'è nessuno stamattina?
<massimo18> !nessuno | miki
<ubot-it> miki: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<miki> ho aggiornato la versione dalla 10 alla 11, e sulla 10 avevo installato i repository ad hoc per la sk video intel gma 500 e tutto funzionava alla grande; dopo l'installazione della 11 la risoluzione dello schermo e la velocità sono cambiate e nei "sorgenti software" tra parentesi ai repository della sk video esce escritto "disabilitato in natty". come faccio? qualcuno mi sa dare una mano?
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | miki
<ubot-it> miki: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<miki> mi date una mano please?
<massimo18> miki: che scheda è?
<massimo18> ah la intel
<miki> intel gma 500
<massimo18> miki: si scusa ma sno ancora addormentato :)
<massimo18> *sono
<miki> ti spiego meglio: ho aggiornato la versione dalla 10 alla 11, e sulla 10 avevo installato i repository ad hoc per la sk video intel gma 500 e tutto funzionava alla grande; dopo l'installazione della 11 la risoluzione dello schermo e la velocità sono cambiate e nei "sorgenti software" tra parentesi ai repository della sk video esce escritto "disabilitato in natty". come faccio? qualcuno mi sa dare una mano?
<miki> lo schermo così com'è mi fa venire il mal di testa....non riesco a lavorare
<miki> massimo18: dormi? :)
<massimo18> miki: no ma non so darti una risposta
<massimo18> di solito le intel non danno problemi
<miki> capisco...questa sk sui netbook è particolare....ma tutto il problma è nell'aggiornamento tra ubuntu 10 e la 11
<ynor> ho un problema quando mi chiede i privilegi per cambiare la configurazione non mi prende più la password comedevo fare?
<miki> forse hai il maiuscolo attivo
<enzotib> miki, prova a riabilitare quei repo
<ynor> no miki
<miki> enzotib:  come si fanno a riabilitare?
<enzotib> miki, cominciamo a vedere l'output di cat /etc/apt/sources.list, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | miki
<ubot-it> miki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ola
<miki> enzotib: eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/603576/
<miki> come si riabilitano quei reo e quei driver?
<enzotib> miki, ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, sempre su pastbin
<pitzalone> buongiorno a tutti. è possibile condividere la sd card di un telefono con il pc senza cavi? il telefono è dotato di wifi e bluetooth.
<miki> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603577/
<pitzalone> enzotib: cosa dici?
<enzotib> pitzalone, secondo me dipende dal telefono e dai profili bluetooth che implementa, e al massimo puoi gestire i files con il filemanager, non credo che puoi "condividere"
<miki> enzotib: ne stai venendo a capo?
<enzotib> miki, abbi pazienza, è inutile che continui a chiedere, sto vedendo
<pitzalone> enzotib: non posso creare un client e un server?
<miki> enzotib: sorry
<enzotib> pitzalone, non te lo so dire
<pitzalone> enzotib: grazie
<enzotib> miki, for f in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*; do echo " *** $f"; cat "$f"; done          sempre su pastebin
<miki> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603579/
<romeopapa> salve, domanda: la barra delle appleivazioni di Natty non si può spostare? tipo metterla in basso?
<enzotib> romeopapa, no
<glpiana> romeopapa, no
<romeopapa> ok, è abitudine alla docky...però mi sembra un bel limite
<enzotib> miki, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> romeopapa, forse. ma è fatta così :)
<enzotib> romeopapa, puoi sempre evitare unity e al login scegliere ubuntu classic, se preferisci
<romeopapa> enzotib, certo
<miki> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603580/
<glpiana> ppa backports proposed. ami il rischio miki ?
<miki> glpiana: si sono spericolato... :)
<OverMe> oh hi
<enzotib> miki, glpiana, e maverick e natty mischiati
<miki> enzotib: quindi?
<glpiana> oh già, non ci faccio mai caso
<glpiana> miki, mentre enzotib pensa tu bacchettati le ditina da solo
<romeopapa> leggendo qua e là...cosa è gnome 3?
<enzotib> miki, per il momento vediamo il fatto del ppa
<miki> enzotib: ok
<YNOR> bgiorno
<glpiana> !chat | romeopapa passa sull'altro canale per ste info
<ubot-it> romeopapa passa sull'altro canale per ste info: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<miki> glpiana: mi sto fustigando intento
<romeopapa> glpiana, perchè? e semmai quale altro canale?
<enzotib> miki, comunque il repo c'è, probabilmente c'è da reinstallare il pacchetto
<YNOR> stamattina si è svegliato che non vuole più riconoscere la password per i pribilegi.....come devo fare???.....devo installare degli aggiornamenti....grazie:)
<enzotib> miki, gksu synaptic
<glpiana> romeopapa, perchè questo è il canale di supporto e non di informazioni. e quale canale te lo ha indicato ubot-it :)
<YNOR> *privilegi
<miki> enzotib: ho provato a reinstallarlo da synaptic ma non me lo permette, mi permette solo di rimuoverlo
<glpiana> YNOR, la password è quella di accesso. semrpe e solo quella
<glpiana> *sempre
<enzotib> miki, sai come si chiama esattamente il pacchetto?
<YNOR> lo sò glpiana ma non la riconosce
<mikunos> Buongiorno a tutti!
<miki> mi sa poulsbo...ma era + di uno
<glpiana> YNOR, termina la sessione e vedi se riesci a fare il login
<glpiana> YNOR, poi torna qui a riferire ;)
<mikunos> Niente da fare! SIGH! Tutto il giorno a smanettare come un pazzo sul nuovo Ubuntu ma non riesco ancora a sentire niente!
<enzotib> forse
<mikunos> Nulla, niente audio!
<glpiana> mikunos, con la versione precedente sentivi l'audio?
<miki> enzotib: ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/Poulsbo
<mikunos> idem
<mikunos> glpiana, forse non ti ricordi di questo caso
<glpiana> mikunos, quindi non hai mai avuto suono sotto ubuntu?
<mikunos> si molto tempo fa
<YNOR> glpiana:  non me lo fà.....in quanto avevo messo l accesso automatico.....adesso vado a cambiare l accesso della schermata ma non mi prende la password
<mikunos> ma mi sono scoraggiato e non ho usato più l'audio
<glpiana> mikunos, fammi sta prova: avvia e visualizza il menu di grub, piazzati sul kernel che vuoi avviare e premi il tatso "e"
<mikunos> ma un pc senza audio è un pc muto!
<miki> enzotib:cmq io tra 5 minuti vado via, possiamo risentirici per ora di pranzo?
<mikunos> glpiana e poi?!
<glpiana> mikunos, quindi ti piazzi in fondo alla riga che temrina con quiet splash e scrivi acpi=off
<enzotib> miki, ok
<glpiana> mikunos, poi premi ctrl+x per avviare e vediamo che fa. se da problemi, visto che disabilitiamo acpi, fai un semplice reboot che torna tutto come prima
<mikunos> e basta?!
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> provo
<miki> grazie
<alnuvola> buongiorno a tutti
<Odo> Giorno
<YNOR> glpiana:  scusami ma faccio casino io con i due pc avendo due pass diverse
<glpiana> YNOR, ma lol
<mikunos> glpiana, fatto
<mikunos> non sento niente
<YNOR> :)
<glpiana> mikunos, oki, riavvia normalmente. intanto dimmi però fino a che versione l'audio andava
<mikunos> a dirti il vero non lo ricordo
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<cricido> ragazzi dopo l avanzamento di versione ho un o di problemi
<YNOR> però ho notato che nel selezionare la sessione predefinita non ho unity
<cricido> tipo mi è rimasto gnome no0n dovrebbe esserci unity
<cricido> ?
<cricido> non mi parte piu in automatico la barra di gnome e non ho piu gli effetti grafici
<glpiana> YNOR, non c'è "unity". ci sono "ubuntu" "ubuntu classic" "ubuntu clasic (no effects" ed eventualmente "unity-2D"
<glpiana> cricido, che scheda video hai? lspci | grep -i vga
<cricido> ok
<cricido> compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<cricido> ho un itel hd grafic
<YNOR> glpiana: unity 2D no gli altri si
<cricido> graphics
<glpiana> YNOR, ma non l'hai installata ieri? poi magari mi confondo
<glpiana> cricido, glxinfo | grep render
<YNOR> sull altro pc si glpiana
<glpiana> aaahhhhh
<cricido> non ho installato
<glpiana> YNOR, anch'io faccio confusione trai i utoi deu pc ;)
<cricido> il demone glx
<YNOR> ehehehe
<glpiana> YNOR, unity (quella 3d) è la voce "ubuntu"
<YNOR> ok allora ci siamo
<cricido> glxinfo  non lo trovo come comando
<glpiana> cricido, ti suggrerisce di installare mesa-utils
<glpiana> *suggerisce
<cricido> no pero lo installo se cme lo dici te
<gennaro> mi serve aiuto
<gennaro> come posso configurare wvdial
<glpiana> cricido, sicuro che non ti dia il suggerimento? ubuntu lo fa
<gennaro> wvdial con chiavetta vodafone
<cricido> a da web ubuntu software central
<cricido> si
<cricido> fatto
<gennaro> come configurare wvdial con vodafone
<cricido> string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<glpiana> gennaro, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wvdial
<cricido> ecco l output
<glpiana> cricido, mi interessava il direct rendering
<cricido> yes
<cricido> dice
<cricido> direct rendering: Yes
<cricido> OpenGL renderer
<glpiana> cricido, oki, termina la sessione e al login scegli "ubuntu classic" poi torna qui
<cricido> ok
<mikunos> niente da fare la mia scheda audio non vuole funzionare
<glpiana> mikunos, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ qui c'è un archivio di kernel. puoi provare a scaricarli e installarli. ti serve il linux-image e gli headers. scegli l'architettura corretta
<glpiana> mikunos, oppure se hai un livecd vecchio, tipo lucid, prova ad avvairlo e vedi se lì il suono c'è
<glpiana> a dopo
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> proverò!
<cricido> glpiana: scusa la stupidaggine ma io ubuntu classic non lo trovo
<cricido> ma dov'è
<attempt> cricido l'opzione credo sia al login
<attempt> guarda in basso sotto a nome e password
<OverMe> devi prima selezionare l'utente, poi (prima di mettere la password) compaiono le opzioni in basso
<cricido> boh io ho solo
<cricido> attempt: io ho solo da scegliere utente mio o altro che sono altri utenti nel caso
<cricido> ma io ubuntu classic su login non lo vedo
<OverMe> devi prima selezionare l'utente, poi (prima di mettere la password) compaiono le opzioni in basso
<gennaro> non riesco a configurare wvdial
<gennaro> mi da errrori
<gennaro> come mai
<gennaro> potete aiutarmi please
<glpiana> gennaro, stai seguendo la guida che ti ho indicato prima?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<snake_> buondì
<alnuvola> bondi
<gennaro> si
<gennaro> ma niente
<Hitek> Buon Giorno :)
<Hitek> ho un problema con ubuntu, mentre lo stavo installando mi è uscito un "errore" dove mi diceva che dovevo installare manualmente il bootloader(o una cosa simile) se no al avvio non partiva, come posso risolvere questo problema?
<jester-> Hitek: se ha zompato il boot laoader lo installi da cdlive
<jester-> !grub | Hitek
<ubot-it> Hitek: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<angelo_> ciao
<Hitek> avviando il cd non mi fa scegliere niente.... cioè mi da la prova o l'installazione
<angelo_> uso ubuntu 64 bit 11.04. Uso chrome, che ha il flash player integrato. Il problema è che legge bene quasi tutti i video tranne alcuni, tipo quelli nel sito de La Repubblica. Help
<Hitek> jester-:  posso risolvere senza riinstallare tutto?
<cricido> glpiana: sono entrato in ubuntu classic
<jester-> Hitek: certo che si leggi la guida se no riesci chiedi
<glpiana> cricido, classic o classic no effects?
<cricido> classic
<cricido> dovevo scegliere no effect
<cricido> ?
<glpiana> cricido, oki, prova a scrivere in un terminale: unity
<glpiana> cricido, appare la barra?
<cricido> si
<gennaro> help
<cricido> mi è partito
<cricido> unity
<glpiana> cricido, oki, ora temrina la sesisone ed entra al login con la voce "ubuntu"
<cricido> ok
<cricido> a fra poco
<glpiana> gennaro, spiega che errori ottieni. se devi incollare testo usa pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gennaro> mi sono scomparse le utility in alto a destra
<glpiana> gennaro, se devi incollare immagini usa questo
<glpiana> !image | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gennaro> non devo incollare immagini
<glpiana> gennaro, ti son sparite le icone e l'orologio?
<gennaro> si si
<gennaro> anche le icone della connessione alla rete
<gennaro> quelle di default insomma
<angelo_> Dopo l'ennesima googlata ho risolto il problema font. occorrono i font Microsoft
<angelo_> byes
<glpiana> gennaro, oki, facendo cosa sono sparite?
<glpiana> gennaro, e che versione e che interfaccia stai usando
<gennaro> le ho tolte io per sbaglio
<gennaro> ho la versione 11.04
<gennaro> ubuntu 11.04
<cricido2> glpiana: partito con unity
<gennaro> le ho rimosse dal pannello
<cricido2> pero non si capisce niente :) ma dove è l amministrazione ?
<gennaro> e sono andate via tutte
<glpiana> gennaro, che interfaccia utilizzi? gnome?
<glpiana> cricido2, clicca sul tuo nome in alto a destra e prendi l'ultima voce del menu, per esempio
<gennaro> come posso saperlo??
<cricido2> informazioni utente
<cricido2> ?
<glpiana> gennaro, se hai la barra sopra e sotto è gnome :)
<gennaro> per essere precisi come posso sapere che interfaccio uso?
<glpiana> cricido2, sì
<gennaro> si è gnome
<cricido2> ok mi chiede di compilare i miei daati
<glpiana> gennaro, tasto destro sulla barra in alto, aggiungi al pannello indicatore completo
<glpiana> cricido2, no, frena
<glpiana> cricido2, l'ultima cosa che c'è a destra del pannello devi cliccare, non il nome utente
<gennaro> sia lodato Gesu
<gennaro> l'ora pero non si vede bene
<gennaro> è coperta dai menu
<gennaro> i minuti non si vedono e volevo fare spazio
<cricido2> ho nome e oi tasto per segnere
<glpiana> gennaro, clicca sull'orologio, vai su impostazioni data e roa, seconda scheda. setta quacosa e chiudi e vedi se si mette a posto
<glpiana> cricido2, la secodna che hai detto
<cricido2> impostazioni sistema capito
<gennaro> quando vado in impostazioni data non esce nulla
<gennaro> come se non cliccassi niente
<gennaro> come mai
<cricido2> glpiana: che dici ci batto la testa con unity e lo imparo o torno a gnome ?????
<gennaro> Impostazioni data e ora c'è ma non mi esce nulla
<cricido2> dite che ubuntu terra unity?
<glpiana> cricido2, fai come vuoi :) sono gusti
<glpiana> gennaro, mi sa che devi aggiornare il sistema allora
<cricido2> bah a me iacerebbe seguire la linea di ubuntu ufficiale quindi unity vero?
<gennaro> in che modo
<gennaro> aggiornare??
<glpiana> gennaro, in un terminale: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> gennaro, o preferisci da grafica?
<glpiana> gennaro, da grafica: sistema amministrazione gesotre aggiornamenti
<gennaro> mi dice fatto
<gennaro> gli aggiornamenti ci sono tutti
<glpiana> gennaro, stai facendo da terminale?
<gennaro> si si
<glpiana> o da grafica
<gennaro> ho fatto entrambi
<cricido2> glpiana: unltima cosa effetti grafici non ne ho piu
<gennaro> e mi dice che tutto OK... aggiornamenti fatti
<glpiana> gennaro, se scrivo "o" vuol dire o l'una o l'altra cosa, non trovi?
<gennaro> il sistema è aggiornato
<gennaro> come mai
<cricido2> e compiz non ha unity
<cricido2> come suorto vedo
<cricido2> supporto
<glpiana> cricido2, non esiste più quella scheda, son già attivi su unity
<glpiana> !ccsm |cr
<ubot-it> cr: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<glpiana> !ccsm | cricido2
<ubot-it> cricido2: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<glpiana> gennaro, chiudi il gestore  pacchetti
<Hitek> jester-:  la seconda parte pure devo farla?
<gennaro> ok
<glpiana> gennaro, nel temrinale scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> cricido2, metti compizconfig, non il simple
<Hitek> !grup | jester-
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'grup'
<gennaro> fatto
<Hitek> *b
<glpiana> gennaro, dice 0 per tutte le voci?
<gennaro> si si
<gennaro> dice 0 per tutte le voci
<glpiana> gennaro, riavvia e torna
<gennaro> torno dove? qui in chat
<cricido2> ma l ho compiz unica cosa che tasto win+tab non ruota le finestre e in compiz non ho supporto unity
<gennaro> come rimettere unity??
<gennaro> ho l'interfaccia quella classica
<gennaro> come posso rimettere quella di ubuntu 11.04
<Hitek> glpiana:  ho fatto fino la parte 4°  della guida sul grup, le restanti 4° le devo fare pure?
<cricido2> scrivi
<cricido2> unity su terminale
<cricido2> gennaro
<glpiana> Hitek, non so cosa stai facendo
<glpiana> cricido2, gennaro è uscito
<Hitek> !grub | glpiana
<ubot-it> glpiana: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Hitek> non mi partiva ubuntu al avvio
<Hitek> perche dovevo installare manualmente il boot
<glpiana> cricido2, alcuni effetti non sono compatibili con unity. e in ogni caso so che ha compiz. non puoi non averlo. io ti ho detto di mettere ccsm
<glpiana> Hitek, stai seguendo quale? ripristino?
<Hitek> si
<glpiana> Hitek, hai dato sudo fdisk -l?
<cricido2> non avevo letto scusa disinstallo compiz e metto ccsm
<cricido2> ?
<Hitek> si tutto fatto fino alla 4°
<glpiana> cricido2, ma che vuoi disinstallare cosa?
<glpiana> cricido2, oh, stai attento per favore
<cricido2> ok
<glpiana> compiz non lo hai messo tu. ok?
<glpiana> Hitek, sudo chroot /mnt <-- qeusto è l'ultimo comando che hai dato?
<Hitek> si
<gennaro> eccomi
<gennaro> non è cambiato nulla
<glpiana> gennaro, cioè ora e data non funziona?
<gennaro> non funziona
<gennaro> ma come è possibile
<glpiana> gennaro, è una installazione pulita o un aggironamento?
<gennaro> ci clicco sopra e niente
<glpiana> *aggiornamento
<gennaro> installazione pulita
<gennaro> stamattina però è uscita
<gennaro> poi dopo nulla poi
<glpiana> !enter | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<gennaro> che casino
<Hitek> glpiana: che dici? faccio tutte le stringhe e via?
<glpiana> Hitek, un secondo per favore
<Hitek> si certo
<gennaro> come posso risolvere??
<gennaro> help
<glpiana> Hitek, il disco era sda?
<Hitek> 82gb sda
<glpiana> Hitek, oki, procedi dal punto 5 allora
<Hitek> devo saltare il boot del 4 allora
<glpiana> Hitek, nonpenso tu abbia la partizione di boot a parte, o sì?
<Hitek> mi ricordo di aver utilizzato tt il disco
<glpiana> gennaro, chiudi la sessione e rientra e riprova. è una cosa che si sta verificando e se hai pazienza cerco se trovo la segnalazione
<glpiana> Hitek, appunto, non ti curar di /boot e passa oltre
<Hitek> grazie :)
<Hitek> glpiana:  scusami ancora
<glpiana> Hitek, dimmi
<Hitek> combinazione tasti di "~"
<Hitek> ?
<glpiana> alt gr + ì
<Hitek> perfetto, mi conneto da lì :) grazie ancora
<glpiana> Hitek, :)
<YNOR> ma i programmi exe di win non si istallano sul sistema?
<glpiana> YNOR, alcuni possono girare con wine
<glpiana> !wine | YNOR
<ubot-it> YNOR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<glpiana> YNOR, ma essendo per windows son per windows
<YNOR> capito :)
<Hitek> aja altro problema :D
<glpiana> Hitek, parla
<Hitek> ifconfig mi trova l'eth0( ed è la lan) e 5.0 e lo
<Hitek> 5.0 puo essere mai la scheda wireless usb?
<glpiana> !paste | Hitek
<ubot-it> Hitek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Hitek> aspetta scarico xchat e mi connetto con quella macchina
<tdk200> Salve a tutti ... ho un grosso problema con una scheda wifi asus wl-138g v2
<tdk200> ho seguito una guida ma non funziona la scheda
<tdk200> come posso risolvere? :S
<Hitek> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tdk200> potete aiutarmi
<tdk200> sono veramente disperato :S
<jester-> tdk200: scheda integrata o usb
<Hitek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603616/
<tdk200> è interna una pci
<Hitek> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/603616/
<tdk200> però l'ho aggiunta io al pc
<jester-> tdk200: apri un terminale e dai il comando iwconfig poi posta il risultato sul pastebin
<tdk200> inserita in uno slot del pc,
<glpiana> Hitek, wifi interna?
<tdk200> ok
<Hitek> usb
<glpiana> Hitek, digita lsusb e metti su pastebin
<jester-> !paste | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Hitek> è una realtek che a casa  me la segnava come wlan1
<Hitek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603617/
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603618/
<glpiana> Hitek, staccala, riattaccala e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> Hitek, un minuto esco e rientro
<tdk200> jester-, una guida mi diceva di installare driver wireless windows
<jester-> tdk200: mo fa vedere lspci | grep i network
<tdk200> e poi aprire driver aggiuntivi doveva uscire una voce
<tdk200> ma nulla
<jester-> tdk200: mo fa vedere lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> tdk200: mo fa vedere lspci | grep -i network
<tdk200> cosa devo fare jester-
<glpiana> Hitek, hai postato qualcosa in mia assenza?
<jester-> tdk200: mo fa vedere lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> tdk200: incolla qui che è una riga
<tdk200> lspci | grep -i network???
<jester-> eh
<tdk200> cosa devo fare con lspci | grep -i network?
<tdk200> nn so
<Hitek> glpiana,  sembra che bastava rimuoverla e inserirla -.-
<jester-> tdk200: cuocerlo alla griglia. lol, è altro comando
<Hitek> la spia si è access
<glpiana> Hitek, dai iwconfig
<tdk200> lspci | grep -i network l'ho scritto nel terminale e dato avvio non esce nulla
<Hitek> si funziona
<glpiana> Hitek, a posto allora
<Hitek> di nuovo grazie, vedrò di non romperti piu per oggi :D
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> tdk200: mo fa vedere lspci | grep -i wifi
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603623/
<tdk200> tdk200@tdk200-desktop:~$ lspci | grep -i wifi
<tdk200> tdk200@tdk200-desktop:~$
<glpiana> dare solo lspci?
<jester-> tdk200: dai solo lspci
<Guest23474> ciao a tutti
<Dig2> salve a tutti
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603626/ sembra che non ci sia
<glpiana> tdk200, sicuro sia interna?
<Dig2> jester-, ciao jester, ieri mi hai dato questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/603625/ funziona benissimo, ma è possibile aumentare la risoluzione?
<tdk200> si l'ho inserita io in uno slot della scheda madre
<jester-> Dig2: la vorresti?
<glpiana> tdk200, il bios la vede?
<jester-> tdk200: non la vede, che sia ciucca?
<tdk200> a casa la vedeva mi sono spostato in una postazione per avere connessione con cavo nn la vede +
<Dig2> jester-, "1280x1024"
<glpiana> tdk200, il bios non la vede più?
<Dig2> jester-, ho provato ad aggiungerlo a modes...ma non mi ha dato risultati
<jester-> Dig2: il monitor la tira?
<Guest23474> ho avuto un sacco di problemi con ubuntu, perchè la mia vga è commutabile con ati-intel, e ad ogni riavvio ubuntu rimane con la schermata nera e non si avvia.qualcuno ha riscontrato il mio stesso preblema con ubuntu 11.04 ed ha trovat una soluzione
<tdk200> cmq ape che ti passo su paste la guida che ho usato
<jester-> Dig2: è un 19" ?
<tdk200> dopo controllo nel bios ma nn saperi dove vedere nel bios
<jester-> tdk200: se non la vede non c'è guida che tenga
<jester-> tdk200: è come se non ci fosse
<Dig2> jester-, credo che in precedenza fungeva, 16 pollici
<tdk200> ma a casa la vedeva dovrei staccarla e ricollegarla?
<jester-> Dig2: dai xrandr e metti nel paste
<glpiana> tdk200, prova
<bik> buongiorno
<tdk200> Ok
<bik> come installo gnome 3 ?
<glpiana> bik, non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<glpiana> !chat | bik
<jester-> !caht | bik
<ubot-it> bik: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'caht'
<jester-> !chat | bik
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603627/ jester-  glpiana  questa è la guida che ho usato per sommi capi
<tdk200> prima ho usato quella scritta in ita poi quella in inglese
<tdk200> riavvio
<jester-> tdk200: se non è rilevata è come se non  ci fosse e la guida no risolve
<Dig2> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/603628/
<glpiana> tdk200, controlla che la veda il bios e che sia attaccata bene, mica che spostandolo si è mossa
<jester-> Dig2: 1024x768 è il max che tira
<jester-> Dig2: sicuro che il monitor vada a risoluzione superiore?
<jester-> mi sa di no per un 15"
<Dig2> jester-, sicuramente prima aveva una risoluzione più elevata, potremmo tentare male che va rimmetto xorg.conf che ho salvato
<jester-> Dig2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603629/
<jester-> Dig2: VertRefresh   50-160   e  "1280x1024"
<Dig2> jester-,  ok riavvio
<tdk200> we adesso mi dice che manca il firmware raga
<tdk200> glpiana,
<glpiana> tdk200, oki, dai lspci e fa vedere
<dimitri> salve ragazzi, non so se è il posto giusto ma credo di aver fatto un casotto. Ho cancellato i certificati di firefox e ora ogni volta che vado su un sito mi fa eccezzioni e dice che non può verificare i certificati. Come posso rimettere a posto ?
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603630/ ecco
<glpiana> tdk200, oki, sto pc è collegato via lan ora?
<tdk200>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<tdk200> sisi
<tdk200> solo lan scarico i driver poi devo spostarmi in una postazione che non ha lan
<tdk200> per questo devo attivare questa wifi
<tdk200> driver affiuntivi non mi da nulla
<tdk200> aggiuntivi*
<Hitek> come mai quando apro buk non riesco a leggere cosa ce scritto? le scritte sono sfocate
<glpiana> tdk200, scrivi: uname -a
<glpiana> Hitek, buk?
<tdk200> poi?
<tdk200> buc non con k
<glpiana> tdk200, fa vedere
<Hitek> cuc
<Hitek> scusa
<Hitek> *buc
<tdk200> Linux tdk200-desktop 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<LXCC-Vincenzo> Ciao a tutti. su Ubuntu 10.04 ho disinstallato il Firefox 3.x per mettere la 4.x. Naturalmente non ho cancellato la cartella dati in home. Il problema e' che alcuni plugin non sono utilizzabili, ma neanche disinstallabili in modalita' grafica, idee? grazie.
<glpiana> tdk200, strano che non lo mostri ma non c'è problema
<glpiana> tdk200, ti copio cosa fare
<tdk200> OK così risolvo che scappo a lavoro madò come sto messo sti tempi stretti
<glpiana> tdk200, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603632/
<tdk200> c'è bisogno di connessione internet? per fare queste cose glpiana
<glpiana> vado a pranzo
<glpiana> tdk200, puoi farlo da un altro pc e spostarti la roba, ma se sei connesso ci metti 2 minuti
<tdk200> ok
<glpiana> a più tardi
<tdk200> glpiana ti devo fare una statua d'oro
<tdk200> grazie
<Hitek> tdk200,  te ne intendi di uc?
<Hitek> *buc
<tdk200> lo sto usando per testare reti ma debbo scappare
<tdk200> aspè ti passo un link
<Dig2> jester-, infatti non funziona
<jester-> Dig2: a 1280x1024 ci arriva un montor 19" non vecchio
<dimitri> jester-, una domanda non so se puoi rispondermi. ho fatto casino con i certificati di firefox. come posso sistemare. se lo disinstallo e lo reinstallo rimane tutto lo stesso. ho installato chrome e funge
<jester-> dimitri: rinomina la cartrella .mozilla nella home, se ti interessano i bookmark estraili prima
<Dig2> jester-, ok, grazie comunque. buona continuazione
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi può aiutare con uno script di shell? http://www.pastebin.ca/2054164
<dimitri> jester-, grande ora funge
<jester-> !chat | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<miki> enzotib: sono di ritorno, continuamo con il mio problmea della sk video?
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ho problema con ubuntu 10.04 sono 2 giorni che ho provato consecutivamente a reinstallare per avere un inst pulita e anke perchè x sbaglio cancellai dei pacchetti fondamentali cn synaptic,e la mattina dopo cmq dopo ke pare vada tutto a perfezione ubuntu nn parte ma parte il test della mamoria su sfondo blu all infinito e ubuntu nn parte,idee?
<miki> enzotib: c6?
<remix_tj> hobo: tipo scegli la voce sbagliata di grub?
<hobo> mmm??? cioè?
<LXCC-Vincenzo> hobo: la home la hai riciclata per caso?
<hobo> e come avrei fatto?  non lo so
<remix_tj> hobo: che all'avvio sul menu' invece che scegliere la voce ubuntu scegli memtest
<hobo> no
<hobo> assolutamente
<remix_tj> beh
<jester-> hobo: al boot lo vedi il menu di grub?
<remix_tj> allora e' impossibile.
<jester-> remix_tj: se ha messo a default il memtest e non vede il menu gli parte si
<hobo> al boot parte automatico il mem test
<jester-> hobo: mentre boota tieni premuto shift che lo vedi
<jester-> e scegli
<hobo> come poss controllare?
<YNOR> un bit torrent tipo amule quale mi consigliate?
<hobo> shift, sarebbe?
<OverMe> /facepalm
<jester-> hobo: quello che usi per fare lettera maiuscola
<hobo> ok
<hobo> provo
<enzotib> miki, ora non posso
<miki> enzotib: ok...appena puoi avvisami, grazie
<jester-> miki: sk video?
<enzotib> miki, probabilmente verso le 15.30, sennò chiedi al canale, che qualcuno ti aiuterà
<miki> jester-: si la sk vodeo del netbook
<miki> è una intel gma 500
<miki> funzionava con ubuntu 10, ma non va con ubuntu 11
<miki> ho aggiunto i repository necessari per i driver poulsbo ma non va lo stesso e lavorare con una risoluzione anomala mi sta facendo venire mal di testa, oltre al fatto che lo schermo va a scatti
<miki> mi sa che ubuntu al posto di migliorare peggiora...
<miki> :)
<massimo18> miki: posso testimoniare il contrario
<jester-> miki: le intel non hanno driver proprietari, funzano con gli open e i driver video in generale stanno aveando qualche problem, quindi si aspetta che fixino
<jester-> avendo*
<miki> quindi mi arrangio? e come m,ai sulla 10 gli open andavano e sulla 11 no?
<Hitek> come faccio a vedere il modello della mia scheda wifi?
<jester-> miki: non è mai una buon politica avanzare subito
<jester-> miki: sono i problemi del rilascio semestrale, non c'è tempo per testare a fondo l'os
<miki> quindi al mio problema non c'è soluzione....ho capito
<jester-> Hitek: lspci
<OverMe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10579622&postcount=3502
<jester-> miki: non è solo il tuo problema e lo risolveranno
<miki> capito.....dunque per adesso....mi arrangio
<jester-> OverMe: ma se il droppo funza normale installando il pacco
<miki> spero che dai repo con altri aggiornamenti i driver vengano aggiornati e fungano meglio....prima di buttare il netbook
<jester-> miki: il problema specifico sarebbe?
<miki> jester-: è un problma dei sk video, i movimenti del mouse sono lenti e la risoluzione del monitor non è quella giusta, questo problmea sulla 10 si risolveva con l'installazione di alcuni driver ed il riavvio, ma con la 11 non so xchè ma non va
<jester-> miki: buttare cosa, ci installi una 10.10 e fra un mesetto quando vedi che tutto funza avanzi. non c'è niente di tragico
<miki> jester-: leggi qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<miki> se il problema è un mesetto allora aspetto....
<OverMe> jester-, ?
<miki> ma non credo....
<miki> secondo me è anche un problema di kernel, quel link sembra dire che con il kernel 2.6.35 almeno il 2d dovrebbe fungere
<jester-> miki: hai seguito quella guida?
<miki> io sulla 11 ho il 2.6.38
<miki> si ho seguito la guida e con la 10 funzionava benissimo
<miki> con la 11 invece no
<jester-> miki: è un problema di gioventu, debian rilascia ogni 2  3 anni e questo problemi non ci sono
<jester-> miki: e prima di aver seguito la guida come funzava
<YNOR> alla prox vado a pranzo ciao
<hobo> ragazzi ho controllato il grub,c sono due righe una mem test 86 e un altra mem test 86  cn tra parentesi (serial code 115200)
<miki> jester-: prima di aver seguito la guida con la versione 10 funzionava male proprio come adesso, poi ho trovato la guita e l'ho seguita e funzionava perfettamente, adessio ho fatto l'upgrade alla 11 ed è tornato a fare skifo
<jester-> miki: in pratica hai taoroccato il kenrnel
<bik> come reinstallo unity dopo aver messo gnome 3?
<jester-> miki: hai reinstallato i pacchetti ?
<jester-> !chat | bik
<ubot-it> bik: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<miki> non mi permette di reinstallarli, oppure non so farlo io
<miki> sono un novizio cmq
<miki> :)
<hobo> quello che non capisco è ke io nn ho impostato sti memtest all inifito poi e perkè per un pomerigio funzione bene ,poi la mattina parte con sto mem test..
<jester-> miki: hai aggiunto il pppa?
<miki> si
<miki> anche se con l'upgrade alla 11 mi dice che il ppa della sk video è disabilitato con natty
<jester-> miki: pen a terminal and type:
<jester-> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-3d
<jester-> non ha dato errore?
<miki> sono andato su "sorgenti software" e sembra essere tutto ok
<jester-> miki: dpkg -l | grep poulsbo
<miki> jest ti posto il risultato del comando
<jester-> miki: dpkg -l | grep poulsbo
<jester-> miki: cosa risponde
<glpiana> bik, prova a guardare qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,458723.0.html
<miki> sta ancora facendo l'update che mi hai dato di fare con il primo comando
<hobo> ragazzi ho controllato il grub,c sono due righe una mem test 86 e un altra mem test 86  cn tra parentesi (serial code 115200),solo queste 2
<glpiana> hobo, stai parlando del menu di grub all'avivo del pc?
<hobo> si
<glpiana> hobo, e vedi solo memtest e nessun kernel?
<hobo> esatto
<jester-> hobo: non è che hai installato grub su partizione
<jester-> hobo: tipo su sda2 invece che su sda
<glpiana> !grub | hobo segui la guida del ripristino
<ubot-it> hobo segui la guida del ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<hobo> no l unica cosa ke penso sia collegata ,anzi certo è ke ho disinstallato per sbaglio tutti i kernel,xò ailurus me li dava inutilizzati,bhà
<miki> jester-: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/603653/
<glpiana> hobo, azz, hai rimosso tutti i kernel?
<hobo> m sa proprio di si
<glpiana> hobo, bisognerebbe fare attenzione a ste cose. la guida per il ripristino no ti serve se non hai kernel
<hobo> ailurus maledetto
<glpiana> hobo, seguila fino al chroot e poi torna qui che vediamo che fare
<hobo> ok
<jester-> miki: ok adesso segui la guida da There is an error with the psb package on the ISO. Kernel upgrades are broken. Please perform commands entered below to fix this issue. Not performing these commands can render your system unable to boot in case of kernel upgrades or Ubuntu version upgrades.
<hobo> glpiana ,m sà ke inutile, ora sto scrivendo cn cd prova ubuntu
<hobo> nn parte ubuntu installato
<hobo> fa memtest all infinito
<glpiana> hobo, leggi quello che scrivo?
<hobo> certo
<glpiana> hobo, ecco, leggi tutto però
<jester-> hobo: si direbbe di no
<miki> jester-: spero che funga
<hobo> ok provo
<jester-> miki: segui passo la guida
<miki> ho seguito da dove mi hai detto e sto facendo i "sudo" che dice la guida....altro non so fare
<hobo> fatto
<glpiana> hobo, il prompt ha il # ?
<Hitek> scusate, ho messo un nuovo pennino usb wireless e non lo riconosce completamente
<hobo> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603657/
<Hitek> devo riiaviare per vedere se mi parte o non ci dovrebbe essere bisogno?
<glpiana> come fa a non esserci chroot? O.o
<glpiana> hobo, aspetta che provo una cosa
<gennaro> mi serve adobe flash player
<gennaro> non vedo i video su internet
<gennaro> come posso risolvere questo spiacevole inconveniente
<glpiana> hobo, che livecd stai  usando?
<OverMe> hobo, se ne salti un pezzo di guida, poi ovvio che non funziona
<hobo> 10.04
<OverMe> glpiana, manca il mount di sda1
<glpiana> gennaro, installa il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hobo> ??????
<glpiana> OverMe, O.o
<glpiana> azz
<gennaro> in che modo
<gennaro> voglio farlo da terminale
<glpiana> hobo, hai saltato un passaggio
<gennaro> le cose da terminale sono molto piu semplici e veloci
<gennaro> lo preferisco
<glpiana> gennaro, sudo apt-get install ubutnu-restricted-extras
<hobo> quale?
<glpiana> hobo, ripeti tutti i passaggi, puoi saltare giusto sudo fdisk -l
<miki> jester-: ho fatto come diceva la guida, ho riavviato il pc, ma niente....tutto come prima...il monitor sembra schiacciato, che faccio?
<hobo> ok scusami
<glpiana> OverMe, grazie, non avevo guardato le righe sopra :D
<gennaro> non mi va bene una
<Hitek>  lsusb: D-Link Corp. DWL-G132 (no firmware) [Atheros AR5523]
<Hitek>         ifconfig non mi trova niente , come mai?
<gennaro> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<glpiana> Hitek, staccalo, riattaccalo e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<jester-> miki: ti rimetti la 10.10
<glpiana> Hitek, poi su pastebin
<miki> ok....aspetto allora
<gennaro> impossibile trovare il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted
<glpiana> gennaro, scusa, mea culpa: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<miki> spero che ci voglia solo 1 mese di tempo....
<miki> grazie jester- , ciao
<Hitek> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> miki: differenze con la 11.04 veramente poche
<Hitek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603661/
<glpiana> Hitek, hai altri ingressi usb?
<Hitek> si
<glpiana> Hitek, attaccala altrove e ridai poi il comando
<hobo> glpiana, ora c è il #
<glpiana> hobo, oki, ora è versione 32 o 64 bit?
<hobo> 32 penso
<glpiana> hobo, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic
<Hitek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603663/
<hobo> mi dice impossibile trovare pacchetto
<glpiana> hobo, sei connesso alla rete?
<hobo> si
<glpiana> hobo, apt-get update
<glpiana> Hitek, non gli piace. le usb vanno?
<hobo> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> hobo, apt-cache search linux-image
<Hitek> certo che vanno, prima ci stava il realtak
<Hitek> e funzionava
<glpiana> Hitek, allora è fuffa la pennetta
<jester-> Hitek: sa di penna ciucca
<jester-> le hai prese in discarica?
<jester-> lol
<Hitek> lol quasi
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603665/
<Hitek> è di Alice, infatti avevo forti dubbi sul funzionamento :D
<glpiana> ah ma sei su lucid!
<jester-> ellamadonna quanti kernel
<glpiana> hobo, apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-31-generic
<Hitek> mi consigliate una pennetta usb con grande distanza e funzionante senza problemi su ubuntu
<hobo> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> hobo, fa vedere
<gennaro> ma niente
<glpiana> gennaro, ma niente che vuol dire? tiriamo a indovinare?
<gennaro> ho fatto come hai detto ma i video di you tube non si vedono ancora
<gennaro> ho riavviato anche il Browser firefox
<glpiana> gennaro, hai chiuso e riaperto firefox?
<gennaro> si si
<glpiana> gennaro, oki, allora nel terminale dai questo comando:
<hobo> mi è apparso configurazione grub
<glpiana> gennaro, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> hobo, metti su pastebin, dai
<Hitek> glpiana, hai qualche consiglio?
<hobo> gl piana è questo il problema è appars nel terminale
<gennaro> sempre con sudo
<glpiana> Hitek, no, spiacente ma non ne uso
<glpiana> gennaro, no, lavrei scritto :)
<glpiana> *l'avrei
<gennaro> mi esco: >
<gennaro> mi esce: >
<gennaro> >
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603667/
<glpiana> hobo, spiega per favore, io non vedo il tuo schermo
<hobo> glpiana, ecco
<glpiana> gennaro, son sbagliate le virgolette. vabbè fai così, su firefox, nella barra degli indirizzi, scrivi: about:plugins          e copia tutto su apstebin
<glpiana> hobo, pure grub avevi eliminato? lol. schiaccia TAB e quando si evidenzia l'ok premi invio
<hobo> tab?
<massimo18> azz
<glpiana> hobo, sì, tab
<massimo18> manco i tasti ora ....
<hobo> scusami, sarebbe?
<massimo18> -.-
<gennaro> come copio su apstebin
<glpiana> hobo, sopra a bloc maiusc
<hobo> grazie
<gennaro> come faccio a copiare tutto in apstebin
<massimo18> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hobo> glpiana ,  ora son apparse 2 voci una hitachi cioè il mio hard d e una sotto,dev/sda
<gennaro> allora mi aiuti
<gennaro> non ce capisco tanto
<gennaro> scrivimelo da terminale
<gennaro> come faccio a mettere questo adobe flash player in firefoc
<gennaro> ho provato con le virgolette giuste: mi dice adobe-flshplugin
<gennaro> ma poi in firefox non vedo i video flash
<gennaro> come devo fare
<gennaro> non riesco a vedere i video di you tube
<gennaro> helpme
<gennaro> Non vedo i video di you tube
<gennaro> aiutatemi per favore
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<hobo> glpiana, c6? scusami ,andata via corrente,uff
<glpiana> hobo, sì
<hobo> glpiana, come torno al punto d prima nel terminale?
<glpiana> hobo, dimmi a che punto sei
<hobo> avevamo installato kernel e grub, e dovevo scegliere tra hard d e un altra riga   e poi premere ok
<glpiana> un secondo
<glpiana> hobo, fa vedere
<glpiana> !image | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<hobo> non hai capito,sè spento pc,devo tornare alla configurazione grub
<glpiana> ah si è spento il pc
<glpiana> hobo, cazzarola, che c'hai addosso? ti han fatto il malocchio? :P
<glpiana> hobo, hai provato ad avviare senza il cd?
<hobo> ahhahaha
<glpiana> ah no tanto non avevi finito l'operazione
<glpiana> hobo, ripeti tutto
<hobo> si esce grub cn le 2 righe mem test,almeno ora nn partono in auto
<eddigei_> si puo aprire un processo gia in esecuzione?cioè io ho un processo in esecuzione ma nn mi fa piu vedere l'interfaccia perche era stata minimizzata
<hobo> ripeto tutto il procedimento ,m dai link ripristino grub
<eddigei_> come lo ripristino?
<hobo> glpiana, dopo apt-get update m avevi dato un apt get kernel 2. qualcosa e s era avviato configurazione grub
<hobo> ecco c sono
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603677/
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603678/
<hobo> glpiana
<sombrero66> ciao a tutti, vorrei intallare ubuntu sul mio portatile hp dv6 3104sl che ha win 7 preinstallato che devo mantenere e già 4 pa4tizioni primarie. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<sombrero66> le partizioni sono sistem, sistem recovery, c e hp_tools
<OverMe> non puoi fare più di 4 partizioni primarie, dovresti eliminarne una o unirne 2
<sombrero66> è quello che vorrei fare ma non so come
<hobo> glpiana,  grazie ho risoltoooooooo,olè
<glpiana> ah ok, scusami ma ero via
<glpiana> ora va?
<sombrero66> hp_tools non è eliminabile
<hobo> glpiana, c è un comando per controllare ke sia tutto ok?
<glpiana> hobo, sì, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hobo> a me pare sia tuttapposto,xò unica differenza tra questa inst e la prima ke feci è ke appariva la scritta ubuntu coi pallini caricava 2 secondi netti e s avviava,ora appare skermata nera con scritte in inglese asteiski rosi o bianki  2 secondi e s avvia,in pratica senza splash screnn giusto
<massimo18> -.-
<hobo> glpiana,  dando il comando su ke  m hai detto nn da nulla
<glpiana> hobo, ora controlliamo. intanto dobbiamo mettere gli header del kernel se non li ha messi: dpkg -l | grep headers
<hobo> glpiana, dato comando  ma sempre nulla succede...
<glpiana> hobo, oki, uname -a
<glpiana> onisi
<hobo> Linux lu-laptop 2.6.32-31-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 18:24:35 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> hobo, apt-cache search headers | grep 2.6.32-31
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603683/
<sombrero66> mi sa che non riuscirò  a provarlo neanche stavolta
<glpiana> hobo, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-31-generic
<hobo> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> hobo, ok, ora digita: cat /etc/default/grub   e apstebinna
<glpiana> *paste
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603685/
<glpiana> hobo, strano che tu non visualizzi lo splash
<hobo> glpiana, infatti  xò non è ke nn lo visualizzo proprio,appare 2 secondi  e in + appare anke skermo nero cn scritte in inglese cn asteriski rossi e bianki
<hobo> e poi s avvia
<hobo> il fatto è ke ho causato tutto sto casino per colpa d ailurus 1
<hobo> e forse anke per dei pakketti wireless backport 2.6.36 ke un altro amico sempre in chat m disse d installare per risolvere problemi d ricezione e invio dati del modem
<hobo> ke hanno incasinato i kernel e il grub
<hobo> ora pare tuttok
<mikunos> niente da fare
<mikunos> non riesco a sentire l'audio dal mio pc
<mikunos> cosa devo fare?
<hobo> glpiana t ringrazio ancora infinitamente per l aiuto,vado a mangià,ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mikunos> c'è un modo per far riconfigurare l'audio con un wizard?
<glpiana> mikunos, hai provato con i kernel che ti ho indicato?
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> ma niente è cambiato
<glpiana> mikunos, nemmeno i più vecchi andavano?
<mikunos> ne ho provati 2
<ryuujin> zona chieti/pescara - cercasi sistemisti e programmatori anche prima esperienza... per info conttarmi in query
<glpiana> mikunos, che versioni?
<glpiana> !chat | ryuujin ecchecappero
<ubot-it> ryuujin ecchecappero: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ryuujin> sorry
<mikunos> non ricordo esattamente ma le ultime 2 prima di quella ufficiale
<glpiana> mikunos, tu hai detto che è da mo' che non va l'audio
<glpiana> mikunos, forse bisognava provare qualcosa di molto meno recente
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> rifaccio
<nicotano> salve
<gennaro> mi serve flash player
<glpiana> gennaro, io prima ti ho chiesto about:plugins di firefox. lo avevi postato su pastebin?
<glpiana> !paste | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gennaro> si
<gennaro> l'ho postato
<gennaro> ma cmq niente da fare
<massimo18> ehm
<gennaro> i video su youtube non si vedono
<gennaro> come posso risolvere il problema
<gennaro> aiutami ti prego
<gennaro> :-)
<gennaro> non posso vedere nessun video
<gennaro> glpiana aiutami
<gennaro> seguimi passo passo passp
<massimo18> gennaro: ma hai messo il link in canale?
<gennaro> massimo18: non lo so fare
<nicotano> gennaro,  dai nel terminale questo comando e copia l'output su pastebin poi metti qui il link
<nicotano> dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<nicotano> !pastebin | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gennaro> ho fatto
<gennaro> ho incollato l'output su paste.ubuntu.com
<glpiana> gennaro, devi darci il link della pagina -.-
<gennaro> ma quale link... io posto il risultato del terminare
<massimo18> e dove lo posti?
<OverMe> "[...] e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina"
<gennaro> ubuntu pastebin
<gennaro> lo posto li
<massimo18> eh
<gennaro> faccio incolla
<massimo18> e se ci dai l'indirizzo della pagina lo vediamo anche noi
<glpiana> -.-
<gennaro> ma quale indirizzo
<glpiana> e quante volte ancora bisogna ripeterglielo?
<massimo18> altrimenti mica possiamo immaginarlo
<massimo18> ok troll
<glpiana> !troll |ge
<ubot-it> ge: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<glpiana> !troll | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<glpiana> gennaro, sai cos'è un indirizzo di una pagina internet? roba tipo www.google.it?
<nicotano>  gennaro il link alla pagina web dopo che hai pigiato il tasto paste, l'indirizzo lo leggi nella barra di navigazione
<gennaro> si ma io faccio paste.ubuntu.com
<gennaro> e poi incollo
<massimo18> ecco
<nicotano> gennaro, poi pigia pulsante paste
<glpiana> gennaro, metti il nome e clicchi paste e cambia pagina
<glpiana> gennaro, la pagina che ti appare ha un altro indirizzo
<gennaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603702/
<OverMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603702/
<OverMe> sennò facciamo buio
<OverMe> oh
<massimo18> \o/
<gennaro> ho fatto bene questa volta
<glpiana> gennaro, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall adobe-flashplugin
<gennaro> Indirizzo è: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603702/
<glpiana> gennaro, adesso vai avanti mezz'ora a postarlo? abbiamo visto e ti ho dato un comando da digitare nel temrinale
<gennaro> ora mi è uscito scritto configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts
<gennaro> che devo fare?
<massimo18> caffè
<glpiana> gennaro, premi tab e poi invio
<gennaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603704/
<glpiana> gennaro, premi tab e poi invio
<gennaro> sta andando
<gennaro> sta uscendo tanta roba
<glpiana> gennaro, lascialo finire
<gennaro> ok sei un tesoro
<gennaro> ha finito
<gennaro> e ora
<gennaro> the end
<gennaro> riavvio la macchina???
<massimo18> lol
<OverMe> al massimo riavvia firefox
<ShaouL> ciao a tutti
<ShaouL> chi può aiutarmi a risolvere un problema con Ubuntu?
<glpiana> !aiuto | ShaouL
<ubot-it> ShaouL: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> ShaouL, non in privato per cortesia
<ShaouL> ho erroneamente "trafficato" con l'elenco delle sorgenti ed ora l'ubuntu software center è come impallato, e nella gestione dei pacchetti mi da errore
<glpiana> ShaouL, digita nel terminale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> !paste | ShaouL
<ubot-it> ShaouL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ShaouL> lfatto
<glpiana> ShaouL, ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ShaouL> incollo tutto qui?
<glpiana> l'inidirizzo della pagina sì
<ShaouL> guarda digitando quel comando è venuta fuori una lista abbastanza lunga, e non so cosa devo postarti
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> ShaouL, devi copiarla e incollarla su pastebin
<ShaouL> fatto
<glpiana> ShaouL, dai, su
<glpiana> !paste | ShaouL
<ubot-it> ShaouL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ShaouL> fatto
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> ShaouL, ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ShaouL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603719/
<ShaouL> va bene così?
<glpiana> ShaouL, sì. scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> ShaouL, dimmi se si apre
<ShaouL> OK
<ShaouL> apre
<glpiana> ShaouL, vai nella seconda scheda
<ShaouL> ok
<glpiana> ShaouL, togli le spunte a TUTTO quello che ha una spunta
<ShaouL> ok
<glpiana> ShaouL, chiudi
<ShaouL> ok
<glpiana> ShaouL, nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> ShaouL, poi copia su pastebin
<ShaouL> ok
<ShaouL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603721/
<glpiana> ShaouL, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<glpiana> su pastebin
<OverMe> lulz in vista
<ShaouL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603723/
<glpiana> ShaouL, poi mi spieghi perchè hai messo tutta sta cacca nei repository
<ShaouL> è una lunga storia
<glpiana> ShaouL, scrivi: sudo rm -r /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<ShaouL> fatto
<glpiana> ecco, ora di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<ShaouL> ok
<ShaouL> l'update è partito
<ShaouL> ha fatto tutto
<glpiana> ShaouL, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ShaouL> ok
<ShaouL> l'ubuntu software center funziona regolarmente
<glpiana> ShaouL, ecco, allora avrai capito che i repo esterni danno problemi
<ShaouL> ora lo so
<ShaouL> ho una domanda
<ShaouL> e poi non rompo più: per prendere roba sicura, solo dall'ubuntu software?
<glpiana> ShaouL, solo dai repo ufficiali. ora quello che puoi ancora aggiungere ono i repo partner, da software-properties-gtk. ma occhio che in elenco nehai diversi e devi mettere solo quelli di natty
<ShaouL> le cose che prima ho spuntato in elenco sorgenti, non devo riattivarle vero?
<glpiana> ShaouL, no, anzi, cancella pure dopo aver attivato i partner per natty
<ShaouL> e come li riattivo?
<ShaouL> anzi quali riattivo?
<glpiana> ShaouL, partner di canonical per natty. ma quante volte bisogna scriverle le cose?
<ShaouL> ok
<ShaouL> ho fatto, anche se non ho rimosso le altre voci
<glpiana> come vuoi. aggiorna gli indici
<ShaouL> ho fatto.. ti ringrazio dell'aiuto e mi scuso per la manifesta incompetenza, ma sto iniziando ora ad utilizzare ubuntu
<glpiana> ShaouL, oki, però una cosa è iniziare a usarlo, un'altra è partire in quarta per distruggerlo ;)
<ShaouL> hai perfettamente ragione
<ShaouL> grazie ancora, ciao
<glpiana> ciao ShaouL
<kernelpanic> Perchè sul sito ufficiale la versione 32 bit è raccomandata? Se il mio processore calcola a 64 bit e metto quella a 32 è meglio?
<glpiana> kernelpanic, se hai il processore a 64 bit metti pure quella a 64 bit
<kernelpanic> per l'appunto avevo solo un cd con una versione a 32, può essere un problema glpiana?
<glpiana> kernelpanic, usare la 32 su una macchina a 64 bit si può senza alcun problema
<kernelpanic> ok
<kernelpanic> Non usciranno più versioni lts giusto?
<glpiana> kernelpanic, 12.04 dovrebbe essere lts
<kernelpanic> mi sembrava di aver letto che non avrebbero più fatto lts
<kernelpanic> forse l'ho sognato :D
<glpiana> kernelpanic, vabbè, ma non è questo il posto per parlarne
<glpiana> !chat | kernelpanic di là per chiachcierare :)
<ubot-it> kernelpanic di là per chiachcierare :): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippopippo> salve, appena installato ubu 11.04 sembra tutto ok ma..... quando icono i programmi non li trovo più ma ci sono perchè se li rilancio mi dice che sono già in esecuzione (esempio skype thunderbird etc)
<pippopippo> che faccio ?
<enzotib> pippopippo, lo vedi dalla barra laterale se sono in esecuzione
<enzotib> a meno che non siano impostato per ridursi a icona nella system tray
<pippopippo> sono entrato con interfaccia classica
<pippopippo> non con la nuova
<enzotib> ahhh
<pippopippo> ho timore ad iconare anche xchat
<pippopippo> credo che poi ti perdo ;-)
<pippopippo> firefox invece resiste si vede anche sulla barra
<pippopippo> sai dirmi qualcosa enzotib
<enzotib> pippopippo, l'interfaccia classica l'ho provata poco e non so, non mi pare comunque che sia uguale a 10.10
<pippopippo> ora provo a uscire ed entrare con l'altra
<pippopippo> ma il prob rimane credo
<pippopippo> aspetto qualche gg ancora prima di passare a 11.04
<enzotib> ? ma non stavamo parlando di 11.04?
<airgnox> ragazzi c'è nessuno
<airgnox> Ciao a tutti
<enzotib> !nessuno | airgnox
<ubot-it> airgnox: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<airgnox> come si regalano le impostazioni sul contrasto e luminosita' dello schermo !? da Nvidia Setting anche se le modifico non capita nulla a monitor
<jester-> airgnox: non funzano i tasti?
<airgnox> funziona tutto
<airgnox> ma se modifico Nvidia setting non avvengono le modifiche
<airgnox> ho ubuntu 10.04 aggiornato
<akis24> sera
<sbubba> salve.
<sbubba> sto cercando di condividere una directory da debian stabile a ubuntu 10.04 con NFS
<OverMe> gentile, ci ha informati
<sbubba> ecco
<sbubba> seguendo questa guida http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Condividere_directory_tra_macchine_GNU/Linux_con_NFS
<hitek> OverMe:  ti sembrava bello :P a lavoro ;P
<sbubba> su ubuntu client ho installato nfs-common ma quando faccio per avviarlo con  /etc/init.d/nfs-common start mi dice che il comando non esiste ed effettivamente in quella directory non c'è nfs-common
<sbubba> <_<
<enzotib> sbubba, il client non credo debba avere un servizio attivo
<enzotib> sbubba, ma forse mi sbaglio
<enzotib> sbubba, prova a fare mount -a senza il comando precedente
<ptux> salve a tutti ho appena installato 11.04 ed attivato gnome.
<sbubba> enzotib, non so, ho seguito la guida su debian perchè è quello che dovrebbe essere la macchina server
<ptux> come disattivo gli effetti?
<enzotib> ptux, al login parti con gnome-classic
<ptux> è quello che ho fatto enzotib, però alcuni effetti sono ancora attivi..
<enzotib> ptux, pgrep -fl compiz
<enzotib> !pastebin | ptux
<ubot-it> ptux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ptux> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/603768/
<enzotib> ptux, se vai su sistema->preferenze->aspetto, c'è il tab effetti visivi?
<ptux> no
<ptux> l'avevo cercata, ma senza successo.
<enzotib> ptux, Alt-F2 e scrivi metacity --replace
<ptux> ok. fatto.
<ptux> metacity viene salvata come status del sistema?
<ptux> resta attiva al prossimo riavvio?
<kimal73> jester-: ci sei?
<kimal73> ho problemi con l'installazione del flash plugin
<kimal73> ho installato il nonfree ma non me lo riconosce
<enzotib> ptux, non lo so
<kimal73> probabilmente perchè l'ho scaricato dal kde sw center
<sbubba> enzotib, mount -a non da errori, ma dopo un pò compare una finestra d'errore "impossibile montare "CONDIVISA", mount.nfs: mount system call failed"
<jester-> kimal73: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kimal73> jester-: manca qualcosa qui...il terminale non me lo accetta
<jester-> mikunos: manca sudo apt-get
<mikunos>  jester- ??
<kimal73> jester-: cosa mi risolve questo?
<jester-> mikunos: erore ti tab era per kimal73
<jester-> kimal73: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> ola
<sbubba> risolto montando come scritto nella wiki lato client http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs :P
<glpiana> sbubba, come mai nfs?
<sbubba> glpiana, dici che era meglio con samba?
<glpiana> sbubba, no samba no assollutamente. ma se è per vedere directory tra un linux e l'altro trovo più comodo ssh su nautilus :)
<sbubba> lato server sto su debian e ho seguito una loro guida, nfs appunto.
<kimal73> jester-: mi esce "configurazione del pacchetto"...devo attendere?
<jester-> eh
<sbubba> glpiana, perdincibacco, fico! cerco qualcosa  a riguardo va
<kimal73> jester cosa serve sto pacchetto?
<glpiana> sbubba, basta mettere openssh-server sul pc a cui ti colleghi e dall'altro fala onnessione al server, scegli ssh come rpotocollo e il gioco è fatto
<glpiana> *fai la connessione
<glpiana> *protocollo
<sbubba> sto leggendo il wiki, ssh://nomeutenteRemoto@indirizzoIP e mi collego? O_O
<glpiana> sbubba, su nautilus: file -> connetti al server
<sbubba> glpiana, sì, sto già spulciando *_* bellissima sta cosa. e pensare che per connettere ubuntu-xp abbiamo dovuto penare mezz'ora -.-
<glpiana> sbubba, per xp hai bisogno samba però
<sbubba> glpiana, eh infatti
<sbubba> glpiana, grazie della dritta *__*
<glpiana> ;)
<tado> ciao a tutti. ho appena installato natty e ho problemi con i font, che sono sfuocati in (almeno) thunderbird, firefox e qui.... idee su come risolvere?
<glpiana> tado, mostraci il problema
<glpiana> !image | tado
<ubot-it> tado: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tado> non se si vede da qui... http://imagebin.org/151833
<tado> glpiana: non so se si vede da qui http://imagebin.org/151833
<glpiana> tado, no, anche perchè non si vede nè firefox nè thunderbird
<glpiana> :)
<tado> glpiana :) lo fa anche qui su empathy, ma prova a vedere questa di firefox http://imagebin.org/151834
<glpiana> tado, dall'immagine non sembra sfuocato. hai provato a vedere se è un problema della frequenza di refresh o della risoluzione del monitor?
<tado> glpiana: prova a vedere su questa di thunderbird. io vedo una differenza netta tra il testo a fuoco (ad esempio la barra menu) e quello non (messaggi in arrivo) http://imagebin.org/151835
<tado> glpiana: non è precisamente sfuocato, ma non è neppure con la nitidezza che dovrebbe avere
<kimal73> glpiana: pocanzi jester mi ha dato da impartire questo comando:sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras ma sta ancora configurando. sai di cosa si tratta?
<kimal73> a cosa serve^
<kimal73> ?
<glpiana> kimal73, sono i codec e flash in pratica
<kimal73> e perchè ci mette così tanto?
<glpiana> kimal73, non lo posso sapere :)
<enzotib> saranno i server it. che fanno cagare ultimamente
<glpiana> tado, vai su aspetto e prova a variare l'opzione di visualizzazione dei caratteri
<glpiana> enzotib, +1
<tado> glpiana: ci ho provato a smanettare un po'... il testo della finestra aspetta sembra al meglio quando è su "best shapes" o "best contrast" (la seconda e la terza opzione), mentre negli altri programmi sembra rimanere simile al testo della finestra aspetto con l'ultima opzione (LCDs) selezionata
<kimal73> come mai su ubunti la mia webcam con microfono incorporato funzionava mentre su kubuntu viene letta correttamente ma il microfono non funziona? sono andato anche nella gestione dell'audio ma non fa funzionare alcun tipo di microfono
<glpiana> tado, oppure guarda le impostazioni dei singoli programmi. mi pare che almeno firefox abbia qualcosa riguardo ai caratteri
<tado> glpiana: ci guardo... domanda: dalla finestra aspetto, non ho bisogno di riavviare il sistema perchè il tutto si applichi globalmente, vero?
<glpiana> tado, il pc no di sicuro, la sessione non so. magari il programma
<tado> glpiana: mmm.. provo a smanettarci ancora un po'. su empathy, per esempio, il testo che sto scrivendo ora è nitido e perfetto, appena premo invio lo vedo sfuocato..
<glpiana> tado, allora controlla le impostazioni dei colori del programma
<tado> glpiana: provo un po'... magari torno a breve :) grazie dell'aiuto
<skanta_man> ciao raga
<skanta_man> avrei una domanda da porvi
<kimal73> glpiana: è assurdo che stia ancora bloccato a configurare...posso farti vedere uno screen shot?
<glpiana> kimal73, certo
<glpiana> !image | kimal73
<ubot-it> kimal73: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> skanta_man, chiedi, chi sa risponde
<skanta_man> dato che ubuntu lucid è più stabile dato che ha altri 2 anni di coso là
<skanta_man> non mi viene il nome :) Vabbè perchè è lts ha 2 anni di supporto
<glpiana> sì :)
<skanta_man> è raccomandabile anche lubuntu 11.04?
<glpiana> ma anche coso là era carino :D
<skanta_man> 10.04*
<glpiana> skanta_man, tra ubuntu 10.04 e lubuntu  10.04 cambia solo l'interfaccia
<skanta_man> oppure non sono collegati dato che non è ancora una distribuzione "ufficiale"?
<skanta_man> sisi so che cambia il DE
<kimal73> glpiana: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/05/schermata1.png
<skanta_man> volevo sapere se è indifferente il fatto di Lucid LTS
<glpiana> skanta_man, alla fine ciò che conta è il sestema sotto. i repo son gli stessi e il sistema viene aggiornato nello stesso identico modo. stessa cosa proprio
<skanta_man> quindi volendo potrei adottare anche l'11.04 :)
<glpiana> kimal73, aaaaaahhhhhhhhh, devi premere tab e poi quando ok è avidenziato premere invio per accettare la licenza
<glpiana> skanta_man, che però non è lts
<kimal73> glpiana: e stavo fresco ad aspettare!
<kimal73> :D
<glpiana> kimal73, eh ma se non spieghi uno come fa a sapere? :D
<skanta_man> eh si lo so :) quindi? tu cosa faresti?
<glpiana> skanta_man, lo devi usare in azienda? stai su 10.04. lo usi sul tuo pc? metti pure la 11.04, magari dopo aver provato come gira da livecd
<glpiana> !natty | skanta_man e guarda anche le menate nelle release notes mica che hai dell'hardware che si sa già che non va
<ubot-it> skanta_man e guarda anche le menate nelle release notes mica che hai dell'hardware che si sa già che non va: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<kimal73> glpiana: nonostante quella installazione non riesco a vedere i video
<glpiana> kimal73, youtube sempre?
<kimal73> no anche altro
<kimal73> in flash
<glpiana> kimal73, dopo aver riavviato firefox?
<skanta_man> glpiana, serve per il netbook. Quindi opterò per l'11.04 :) Riguardo l'hardware come criterio di compatibilità ho usato il fattore dual boot
<glpiana> skanta_man, meglio :)
<skanta_man> mi spiego meglio: il netbook in questione è un Acer Aspire One D255 dual boot con Android
<kimal73> glpiana: sì ho riavviato firefox
<skanta_man> quindi penso che i driver si possano trovare con facilità dato che monta già un androide tuxato :)
<glpiana> kimal73, nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi: about:plugins
<Hitek> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/603786/    il wireless è ethernet control?
<glpiana> kimal73, poi copi tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | kimal73
<ubot-it> kimal73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Hitek, lì non vedo wireless? ma è interna? non avevi le chiavette usb oggi>?
<Hitek> si, ne ho messa una terza
<glpiana> Hitek, ma se è usa devi usare lsusb
<Hitek> funziona, però volevo sapere il modello :°
<glpiana> Hitek, con lspci vedi le pci appunto :)
<Hitek> lol
<Hitek> thx
<glpiana> ;)
<kimal73> glpiana: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/05/schermata2.png
<glpiana> kimal73, qualcosa non torna se vede solo quello. proviamo a resettare firefox: mv .mozilla .mozilla_NO
<kimal73> glpiana: nel terminale?
<kimal73> si è resettato
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> kimal73, l'avevi chiuso?
<kimal73> sì
<kimal73> l'ho riaperto
<glpiana> kimal73, riavvia e ancora about:plugins
<kimal73> e niente
<glpiana> kimal73, about:plugins è come prima?
<kimal73> glpiana: è la stessa finestra di prima
<kimal73> sì
<glpiana> kimal73, nel terminale: ps aux | grep firefox
<glpiana> metti su pastebin
<kimal73> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603788/
<glpiana> kimal73, killall firefox-bin
<glpiana> kimal73, poi dai: ls .mozilla*
<glpiana> ti elenca sia .mozilla che .mozilla_NO ?
<kimal73> sì
<kimal73> glpiana: sono su kubuntu preciso.
<glpiana> kimal73, rm -r .mozilla
<glpiana> kimal73, non dovrebbe cambiare nulla
<kimal73> ok
<kimal73> ora riavvio mozzilla?
<glpiana> kimal73, non dovebbe essere aperto ora firefox
<tado> glpiana: vedo che sei ancora qui: mi è spuntata fuori l'icona che indica che ci sono driver proprietari installabili. ho installato fglrx per la mia ati radeon, riavviato e lo splash si vedeva malissimo. sono andato a guardare le recensioni nell'ubuntu software centre e ho visto che almeno un'altra persona ha avuto gli stessi problemi in seguito all'update, e incolpa i driver video. mi sono anche ricordato di aver avuto lo stesso problema quando
<tado>  avevo fatto l'ultima installazione pulita, e anche lì mi pare di ricordare ci fosse qualcosa con la scheda video, hai idee su dove mettere le mani?
<glpiana> l'abbiamo ucciso un attimo fa
<kimal73> glpiana: e quindi cosa facciamo?
<glpiana> tado, una prova se vuoi. visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio?
<glpiana> kimal73, sto pensando
<jester-> tado: splash a parte poi va bene?
<glpiana> kimal73, dai un: sudo updatedb          intanto
<tado> glpiana: no. non ho nemmeno altri sistemi operativi
<glpiana> tado, avvia e subito dopo la schermata del bios premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift
<tado> jester-: si sembra andare bene, a parte i font di firefox, thunderbird e un po' di altra roba che non sono nitidi
<glpiana> tado, così vedi il grub. premi il tasto "e"
<tado> glpiana: esperimento da fare con i driver proprietari o senza?
<glpiana> tado, vai in fondo alla riga che finisce con quiet splash e scrivi dopo: nomodeset
<kimal73> glpiana: fatto
<jester-> tado: per lo splash dovrebbe servire un settaggio taroccando files ma per la ciofeca che è toglilo che il verbose del kernel fa piu pro
<glpiana> tado, come sei messo ora, non hai detto che hai fglrx e la shcermata di avvio sfalsata?
<glpiana> kimal73, scrivi: locate libflashplayer.so
<tado> glpiana: ho tolto fglrx per ora
<glpiana> tado, ah, ora è normale? o non hai ancora riavviato?
<tado> glpiana: o meglio: installato fglrx, riavviato e schermatta sfalsata, tolto fglrx, riavviato e schermata perfetta. ora sono ancora senza fglrx
<kimal73> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> tado, ma trovi tanta differenza nell'utilizzo con i driver fglrx?
<glpiana> kimal73, fammi vedere che è uscito
<kimal73> glpiana: non è uscito nulla
<glpiana> kimal73, allora digita: dpkg -l | grep flash       e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> kimal73, non va perhcè non è installato a dovere, direi. non lo trova
<glpiana> *perchè
<kimal73> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603789/
<tado> glpiana: in realtà no, l'unica cosa è che leggendo il commento sul software centre mi è sorto il dubbio che siano i driver video a incasinarmi i font, più che altro perchè ricordo qualcosa di simile forse era già successo un anno fa. non è per la differenza di prestazioni, è solo per i font che mi interessa
<glpiana> tado, se le prestazioni son le stesse resta con i driver del kernel
<glpiana> consiglio personale e spassionato, sia chiaro :)
<glpiana> kimal73, non ha senso -.-
<tado> glpiana: okkei ;). rimango sempre col problema che sono davanti a questo schermo da solo un'ora e gli occhi mi fanno male dalla sfocatura :(
<glpiana> kimal73, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<glpiana> tado, ma i font migliorano con gli fglrx?
<tado> glpiana: no. ma il commento di un altro utente legava i problemi font a fglrx malfunzionante, per cui pensavo potesse c'entrare qualcosa
<kimal73> glpiana: fatto, perchè non disinstalliamo i flash plugin e li reinstalliamo? io l'ho installati dal software center
<glpiana> tado, se vedi meglio con gli fglrx rimettili e poi facciamo una prova per lo splash
<glpiana> kimal73, vediamo. dai sudo updatedb
<tado> glpiana: no-no, purtroppo la qualità dei font è sempre la stessa schifezza
<glpiana> tado, il refresh dello schermo che ti dicevo prima l'hai provato?
<kimal73> glpiana: fatto ma non accade nulla
<glpiana> kimal73, giusto, ora locate libflashplayer.so
<kimal73> glpiana: fatto ma non accade nulla
<glpiana> kimal73, mmmmmmmmm.............
<kimal73> glpiana: non dà neanche un messaggio di errore
<kimal73> nulla
<tado> glpiana: dove/come? e ha senso? vedo i font perfetti in certi programmi e situazioni, e terribili in altri (anche situazioni con font nitidi e altri sfuocati nella stessa schermata, in sezioni differenti del programma)
<kimal73> di nulla
<glpiana> kimal73, sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer              e metti tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> tado, come: sistema preferenze monitor; ha senso? tentar non nuoce :)
<tado> glpiana: ho solo 60hz come possibilità
<glpiana> tado, allora nulla. non so aiutarti
<kimal73> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603797/
<tado> glpiana: k. grazie anche del secondo tentativo. provo via forum
<glpiana> kimal73, ora, sudo updatedb   e poi locate libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> tado, :)
<kimal73> glpiana: qualcosa si muove http://paste.ubuntu.com/603799/
<glpiana> kimal73, avvia firefox e prova
<kimal73> glpiana: va!
<kimal73> bravo
<glpiana> bella lì!
<Arkyos> come si installa un'applicazione che non figura tra i pacchetti?
<Arkyos> ciao, glpiana
<glpiana> Arkyos, tipo?
<glpiana> e ciao :)
<glpiana> Arkyos, non figura tra che pacchetti?
<Arkyos> sempre Rakarrack, devo installarlo su un altro computer, ma uso linux solo per navigare, così...
<Arkyos> mmm no
<glpiana> Arkyos, non figura TRA QUALI pacchetti?
<Arkyos> quelli di "gestore pacchetti"
<Arkyos> cioè, facendo sudo apt-get install rakarrack non trova il pacchetto
<glpiana> Arkyos, azz, da synaptic. ma rakarrack è nei repo
<glpiana> aspetta
<glpiana> Arkyos, io lo vedo
<glpiana> !info rakarrack
<ubot-it> rakarrack (source: rakarrack): Simple and easy guitar effects processor for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.1-1 (natty), package size 2177 kB, installed size 7452 kB
<glpiana> dai ubot-it
<glpiana> Arkyos, scrivi in un terminale: apt-cache search rakarrack
<Arkyos> senza sudo?
<Arkyos> e adesso?
<glpiana> Arkyos, ha elencato qualcosa?
<Arkyos> no..
<glpiana> Arkyos, sei su gnome?
<MatteoR> Arkyos: Ma che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Arkyos> acc.. è vecchia
<Arkyos> 9.10
<glpiana> Arkyos, ah ecco, per quello non trova più nulla
<Arkyos> questo perché lo uso poco il pc fisso
<glpiana> Arkyos, non ci son più gli archivi
<MatteoR> Arkyos: Aggiornalo. Ti conviene
<glpiana> Arkyos, ti conviene aggiornare a 10.04 e per altri due anni stai tranquillo
<Arkyos> dunque, cosa fare?
<Arkyos> devo prima aggiornare tutto?
<glpiana> Arkyos, vai su sistema amministrazione gestore aggiornamenti
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | Arkyos
<ubot-it> Arkyos: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<glpiana> Arkyos, segui per lucid
<Arkyos> ok..
<glpiana> Arkyos, che poi quello che ti ho detto di fare era praticamnte tutto. ti propone l'avanzamento?
<Arkyos> glpiana: sì, ma sono 232 pacchetti...
<glpiana> Arkyos, solo? dovrebbero essere parecchi di più
<kimal73> ora ho un altro problema da risolvere credo l'ultimo, ma non voglio esagerare, ho una webcam trust che ha il mic incorporato su win funziona bene su ubuntu 10.04 funziona bene, su kubuntu 11.04 funziona solo il video ma non l'audio. che devo fare?
<glpiana> Arkyos, se hai la home separata puoi installare un'altra versione
<glpiana> Arkyos, se la home non è separata puoi provare l'aggiornamento da cd
<glpiana> Arkyos, ma in ognuno di questi casi devi scaricare centinaia di mega di roba
<agnese> buonasera. ho una domandina: se reinstallo da un cd iso fatto con remastersys, se non formatto la home nel momento di partizionare, cosa riesco a salvare?
<agnese> intendo: li salvo i segnalibri del browser o i dati nelle mie cartelle vero?
<glpiana> agnese, con home separata mantieni i tuoi dati e le tue configurazioni personali
<agnese> perfetto glpiana, quindi basta che non la formatto durante l'installazione?
<Arkyos> glpiana: ma che ne so... fa tutto lui :D
<glpiana> agnese, esatto. però tutte le volte che si toccano i dischi conviene avere un backup dei propri dati importanti
<glpiana> Arkyos, lascialo fare se sta facendo :D
<agnese> glpiana: ue O.O ieri sera ho tentato di aggiornare alla 11.04 ma mi si è inchiodato il pc e oggi non sto riuscendo a sistemarlo.... pensavo magari di reisntallare dal backup che mi sono fatta l'ultuima volta. se non erro con remastersys si può anche includere la home nel cd vero? perchè mi pare di averlo fatto....
<glpiana> agnese, hai un cd della 11.04?
<glpiana> agnese, anzi, spiega cosa ti blocca nel rimettere a posto
<agnese> non ce la ho fatta. non si avvia
<agnese> da recovery mode si impalla dicendo che un certo pixbuf non esiste
<agnese> e mi fa dare sudo dkpg --configure -a mi pare
<glpiana> agnese, e quello che fa?
<agnese> si
<agnese> ah
<glpiana> agnese, nel senso, come si blocca?
<agnese> si inchioda dicendo che non c'è un certo file pixbuf
<glpiana> ah ok
<agnese> lo ripete in continuazione
<agnese> finche non lo fermo...
<glpiana> agnese, hai un cd della 1.04?
<agnese> pensavo di reinstallare sopra la 10.10
<agnese> no
<agnese> preferivo di no, perchè anche i giorni scorsi avevo problemi a passare alla 11.04
<agnese> e mi serve un picci stabile per ora
<agnese> non posso litigarci tutti i giorni -.-
<glpiana> certo
<agnese> però infatti ogni 10 minuti mi avvisa che vuole avanzare -.-
<glpiana> beh allora reinstalla la 10.10 se quella andava e bon. male che vada resetti le configurazioni di gnome
<glpiana> !gnome-reset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnome-reset'
<agnese> ho kde
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> allora non so che cambia. ma nell'evenienza è tutto sotto .kde
<agnese> comunque quindi se non formatto la home tutto rimane
<glpiana> agnese, yes
<agnese> ♥
<agnese> farò sapè
<agnese> grasie
<glpiana> agnese, ma devi anche dirgli di usare la partizione su /home
<agnese> ah
<agnese> si glielo dico e quindi però non spunto la puntina formatta
<agnese> right?
<glpiana> agnese, due sono le cose imprtanti
<glpiana> non spunti la formattazione e dai punto di mount /home
<agnese> ;)
<agnese> dovrei esserci
<glpiana> e il nome utente
<agnese> beh si , quello quindi deve essere uguale?
<glpiana> per usare la stessa directory /home/utente_attuale sì, se no te la trovi nuova di fianco
<agnese> ok, perfetto ^^
<jacklosquartator> ciao a tutti..vorrei installare natty narval 11.04 o simile su un minipc "acer aspire one" cosa mi consigliate che guida leggere?le sue prestazioni sono adatte al nuovo sistema operativo?
<hackdmg> salve
<hackdmg> scusate posso fare una domanda?????
<jacklosquartator> ciao a tutti..vorrei installare natty narval 11.04 o simile su un minipc "acer aspire one" cosa mi consigliate che guida leggere?le sue prestazioni sono adatte al nuovo sistema operativo?
<glpiana> !chiedi hackdmg
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chiedi hackdmg'
<glpiana> !chiedi | hackdmg
<ubot-it> hackdmg: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<hackdmg> scusate
<glpiana> !repeat | jacklosquartator
<ubot-it> jacklosquartator: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<hackdmg> ero un attimo scappato a fare una cosa
<glpiana> :)
<hackdmg> una volta che digito sul terminale sudo visudo mi appare il comando per digitare la pass ma non mi fa scrivere come mai????
<glpiana> hackdmg, non ti fa vedere. sciriv e premi invio
<glpiana> *scrivi
<jacklosquartator> scusate pensavo non fosse arrivata a voi la domanda..perke ho una connessione instabile,,,
<hackdmg> quella riga si
<hackdmg> ma non mi permette di scrivere la pass
<glpiana> hackdmg, in che senso non te lo permette?
<jacklosquartator> la pass non viene visualizzata
<hackdmg> allora mi appare il quadratino bianco che lampeggia però non mi fa scrivere niente
<hackdmg> devo dare un colpo di invio e poi mi fa digitare la pass
<jester-> jacklosquartator: se la visualizzasse che pass segreta sarebbe
<jacklosquartator> infatti
<hackdmg> ma poi mi appare il seguente messaggio sorry , try again
<glpiana> hackdmg, e tu prova a scriverla e a premere invio e vedi che fa
<jacklosquartator> jaster cosa mi consigli alla mia domanda??
<jester-> jacklosquartator: non ho seguito
<glpiana> jester-, <jacklosquartator> ciao a tutti..vorrei installare natty narval 11.04 o simile su un minipc "acer aspire one" cosa mi consigliate che guida leggere?le sue prestazioni sono adatte al nuovo sistema operativo?
<jacklosquartator> si quella
<hackdmg> glpiana ho fatto quello che mi hai detto e funziona perfettamente ti ringrazio immensamente
<glpiana> hackdmg, bella lì :)
<hackdmg> ha + di un paio di settimane che ci provo
<jester-> jacklosquartator: dipende dal minipc
<glpiana> hackdmg, ma perchè mettere mano a sudo?
<jacklosquartator> ti presento le prestazioni?
<jester-> jacklosquartator: prova con la desktop e poi ad usare unity 3d o 2d
<glpiana> jacklosquartator, e prova prima da live
<glpiana> se funziona installi
<jacklosquartator> ok ma non possiedo lettore cd ..quindi da chiavetta? come faccio??
<hackdmg> devo installare  un applicazione che mi chiede sul terminale il sudo
<glpiana> jester-, unetbootin o quello di ubuntu?
<glpiana> hackdmg, hai ubuntu?
<jester-> jacklosquartator: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download scorri la pagina
<knap> ciao a tutti .... ho problemi serisi con la partizione di / root sulla mia distro .... partizione di root installata separatamente rispetto la /home
<glpiana> knap, illustra
<jester-> knap: esponi
<jacklosquartator> il minipc non celha il lettore..possiede 1gb di memoria e 250gb hdd intel aton n270 1.6ghz
<tado> glpiana: ho dovuto dare questo comando e funziona tutto :) sudo rm /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-*
<jester-> jacklosquartator: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download scorri la pagina
<knap> ho lanciato i vari comandi per tentare il ripristino con fdisk -t /dev/sda3 e con e2fsck -p /dev/sda3 ma nulla da sempre gli stessi errori
<Arkyos> glpiana: ora che ha finito con gli aggiornamenti?
<glpiana> tado, sei risalito al pacchetto che le forniva prima di segare la directory?
<knap> ovviamente utilizzando una distro live ... slax !
<Arkyos> devo installare la 10.04?
<jester-> knap: / per i cassi suoi reinstalla e pace
<glpiana> Arkyos, ah ma hai fatto gli aggiornamenti per ora
<knap> okay jester
<Arkyos> e sì, volevo fare "tutto"
<jester-> knap: na bela furmatadina
<glpiana> Arkyos, allora aspetta: vai su sistema amministrazione sorgenti software
<tado> glpiana: ho fatto un backup dei file 10-* , ma non sono risalito a nessun pacchetto, perchè?
<jacklosquartator> grazie jaster speriamo mi aiuti...
<Arkyos> glpiana: poi?
<glpiana> Arkyos, poi mi dici nella prima scheda quali repository hanno la psunta
<glpiana> *punta
<glpiana> eh la punta!
<glpiana> la spunta
<knap> c'e' un altro problema ho scaricato kubuntu 11.04 e lo installato sulla chiavetta usb al che durante il partizionamento dei dischi in modalita' manuale mi dice che non puo modificare la partizione di swap e il processo si blocca !! senza poter andare avanti ... al terzo tentativo non vede + le 3 partizioni sul hd di 320 mb di cui 150 Gb per ntfs win xp , 150 Gb per / root , 2,5 Gb Swap
<glpiana> Arkyos, basta il nome corto, main restricted universe multiverse
<hackdmg> raga vi ringrazio io vado grazie 1000
<glpiana> ciao hackdmg
<Arkyos> software sviluppati da Canonical, software mantenuti dalla comunità,  restricted e multiverse
<glpiana> Arkyos, hanno tutti la spunta? chiudi pure
<knap> al che io penso di formattare da con win xp la partizione di /root e swap e dopo ritentare l'installazione
<Arkyos> e adesso?
<glpiana> Arkyos, nel temrinale: apt-cache search rakarrack
<Arkyos> mah, non dice niente
<glpiana> Arkyos, dai sudo apt-get update    e copia su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> !paste | Arkyos
<ubot-it> Arkyos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Arkyos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603818/
<glpiana> Arkyos, ora di nuovo  apt-cache search rakarrack
<Arkyos> ma non esce niente! :D
<glpiana> Arkyos, ancora nulla? apri sorgenti software e cambia server
<Arkyos> che ci metto?
<glpiana> Arkyos, server principale, non italiano
<glpiana> Arkyos, e se poi ancora non c'è, passa di versione e si vede
<Arkyos> non va ancora... vabbè, domani installo la nuova versione
<glpiana> ok
<Arkyos> ci si sente; grazie dell'aiuto comunque
<glpiana> :)
<Arkyos> ciao ciao
<ilMartiniano> Salve a tutti, ho un pc fisso con win 7 64bit. Vorrei condividerlo con ubuntu. Win 7 è montato su un HD da 500GB (465GB) ed attualmente win 7 ne occupa 92.8GB. Ora vorrei mettere ubuntu sempre nello stesso HD dividendolo a metà (Lasciare 250GB a Win7 e 250GB a Ubuntu). L'installazione piu pulita e corretta è quella tramite iso o quella tramite Wubi? In caso come dovrei partizionare il disco in modo tale da avere un HD tagli
<enrylinux> sera
<Matt_91> ilMartiniano: la più pulita e ben fatta e quello da cd
<Matt_91> ilMartiniano: ora io non ricordo, ma se percaso windows7 a un tool suo per il partizionamento, io ti consiglierei di ridimensionare la sua partizione con il suo tool
<ilMartiniano> Capito Matt_91, cerco subito, mi sembra che dovrebbe averlo una sorta di "gestore dischi"
<sbubba> Matt_91, ma win7 non fa già da solo 4 partizioni primarie?
<Matt_91> ilMartiniano: ecco, allora, se te lo lascia fare baste che rimpicciolisci la partizione e lasci spazio libero dopo la partizione già esistente
<Matt_91> sbubba: o.0 sinceramente non lo so, a casa non lo uso più
<sbubba> Matt_91, spetta che cerco una discussione
<Innerina> Ho appena fatto l'upgrade alla 11.04 e non mi funziona Unity!!! >.<
<Matt_91> Innerina: in che senso?
<Matt_91> Innerina: trovi l'interfaccia di GNOME?
<Innerina> Come faccio a capire a cosa è dovuto, se entro con quello c'è solo lo sfondo e non funziona niente, solo il puntatore si muove e basta!
<Brady> ragazzi è possibile avere  unity e gnome 3 insieme?? cioè vorrei installare gnome3 senza però togliere unity
<Innerina> Io infatti sto scrivendo dal solito Gnome che mi ha dato qualche capriccio grafico...
<ilMartiniano> Matt_91:  Sulle proprietà di C: mi dà il disco da 465GB con 92,8 occupate e 372 libere. Dal gestore dischi win 7 mi ha calcolato che il disco può essere ridotto a massimo 223.709 MB  Come è sto fatto?
<Matt_91> ilMartiniano: semplice, windows scrive dadi alla carlona sul disco rigido, e quindi a dati più o meno su tutto l'harddisk
<Matt_91> :)
<Innerina> Ho dato un'occhiata ed ho letto che può dipendere dalla scheda video e dai driver...
<Innerina> come faccio a capire se i miei supportano Unity?
<agnese> un cd iso fatto con remastersys mi si inchioda durante l'installazione. crasha e mi dice di segnalare il bug. provato molte volte e fa sempre così... è danneggiato? 8(
<Matt_91> Innerina: esattamente, serve l'accelerazione 3d a unity
<ilMartiniano> Matt_91 quindi non posso partizionare in parti uguali....
<Innerina> a quanto ne so credo che sia supportata, altrimenti Compiz non funzionerebbe qua...
<ilMartiniano> Matt_91 forse col defrag riesco a guadagnare qualcosa in piu :P Ti faccio sapere
<Matt_91> !md5 | agnese: puoi controllare l'integrità del disco, vedi qui:
<ubot-it> agnese: puoi controllare l'integrità del disco, vedi qui:: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<agnese> ora sono su live di questo cd
<Matt_91> ilMartiniano: forse si
<Innerina> Inoltre non riesco a capire perché da Gnome non mi funziona + l'Emerald Themer...
<Matt_91> agnese: allora credo che non lo puoi controllare. ma adesso che mi ci fai pensare, quando inserisci il cd nel menù "prova ubuntu" "installa ubuntu" ecc.. c'è controlla integrità disco
<sbubba> ilMartiniano, tipo questa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,368954.0.html
<sbubba> ilMartiniano, devi sistemare le partizioni del maledetto 7 e poi fai quelle per ubuntu (o quello che ti pare)
<ilMartiniano> si sbubba, infatti sto facendo quello
<ilMartiniano> solo che un disco da 500GB
<ilMartiniano> al momento non posso partizionarlo a metà preciso
<sbubba> ilMartiniano, sì sì con calma, ti ho dato il link giusto per vedere se avevo detto qualche fandonia :D
<ilMartiniano> sbubba, ;) voglio fare 1 partizione win da 250 e una ubuntu da 250... sto cercando di risolvere col defrag. grazie ;)
<sbubba> prego :P
<agnese_> riformulo la domanda in maniera diversa.... se un cd iso fatto con remastersys crasha e mi manda da segnalare un bug durante l'installazione, ma da live va bene.... come posso fare per installarlo? O.O
<Spearman> ciao ragazzi
<Spearman> ho un problema nel bindare un tasto su ubuntu natty per far avviare il programma elisa
<Spearman> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest78998> ciao, come vedo se ho la versione a 32 o 64 bit?
<Guest78998> cerco di scaricare l'aggiornamento flash player su crome e mi propone il 64 bit...ma io ho la 10.04 a 32 bit
<linux> vorrei configurare il tasto web del mio sony vaio sapete come fare?
<sbubba> Guest78998 da uname -a che ti dice?
<sbubba> <__<
<agnese> qualche buon anima mi sa dire se è possibile con un cd fatto con remastersys in caso l'installazione crashi causa bug, ma il live va, reinstallare tipo tramite terminale? pleeease 8(
<ilMartiniano> sbubba tu che sai già cosa voglio fare :P non capisco bene come vuole ridurre la partizione win 7. Posso chiedere qui? dato comunque che mi serve per mettere ubuntu.
<roxdragon> ?
<roxdragon> ilMartiniano,  usa gparted da live CD
<ilMartiniano> o se non c'è sbubba, qualcun'altro?
<ilMartiniano> no no win 7 ha già un gestre dischi
<ilMartiniano> come consigliatomi prima, preferisco ridurlo direttamente da windows 7
<ilMartiniano> roxdragon in pratica ho un HD da 500GB partizionato con windows 7
<sbubba> ilMartiniano, mi spiace ma non so come si fa da windows 7 :P
<ilMartiniano> devo ridurlo a 250GB per mettere ubuntu negli altri 250
<roxdragon> ilMartiniano,  devi usare la live, perche non puoi ridurre un disco in uso
<roxdragon> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<roxdragon> !gparted | ilMartiniano
<ubot-it> ilMartiniano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<ilMartiniano> roxdragon scusami a che serve allora il gestore dischi di win 7? per altre partizioni?
<roxdragon> penso serva a formattare le SD floppy Hdd esterni
<roxdragon> dispositivi portatili
<roxdragon> se è per quello c'è anche su Ubuntu gestione dischi
<ilMartiniano> roxdragon capito
<roxdragon> :)
<ilMartiniano> roxdragon telefono, scusami
<riki> salve. avrei bisogno di fare alcune domande
<riki> su ubuntu
<roxdragon> okok
<roxdragon> !chat | riki
<ubot-it> riki: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roxdragon> -.-
<sbubba> ilMartiniano, ma perchè non usi gparted?
<sbubba> windows7 che se la prendesse in quel posto assieme al suo gestore dischi!
<ilMartiniano> sbubba (mi è stato consigliato poco fà, di farlo direttamente da win7)
<riki> salve a tutti. c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<sbubba> ilMartiniano, si avevo letto, ma se proprio non ce la fai...
<roxdragon> !qualcuno | riki
<ubot-it> riki: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<riki> ok
<riki> era per educazione
<roxdragon> ilMartiniano,  non potrai farlo da win7 provaci e fammi sapè
<roxdragon> trabnquillo riki
<roxdragon> :D
<tizbac> ciao , qualcuno sa dirmi se le connessioni di Ubuntu one sono in SSL o in chiaro?
<arone> sera
<ilMartiniano> per me va bene gparted, basta che non combina casini su win7
<arone> come posso reinstallare il menu di ubuntu?
<sbubba> ilMartiniano, io prima farei un backup dei dati importanti su supporto esterno..
<arone> ora quando riavvio la scrivania rimane nera senza nulla
<tizbac> arone, vedi se è crepato nautilus
<riki> lancio questo comando da terminale /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p per verificare se la mia scheda video supporta unity. quando il comando viene lanciato con il cd live è tutto ok, ma non appena installo e rilancio il comando mi dice che il mio hardware non supporta unity.
<tizbac> o se è danneggiato
<arone> come verifico?
<tizbac> vedi se è in esecuzione prima di tutto
<arone> do direttamente la stringa
<tizbac> ps -C nautilus fa
<arone> PID TTY          TIME CMD  4226 ?        00:00:01 nautilus
<tizbac> allora funziona
<tizbac> non è che hai levato tutte le icone
<tizbac> se fai click col destro sul nero fa nulla?
<arone> è stato installando mac4lin
<arone> e global menu
<arone> al riavvio puf
<arone> non fa nulla
<tizbac> probabilmente è freezato nautilus
<arone> vedo solo le 4 scrivanie
<arone> nere
<tizbac> si quelle sono gestite dal window manager
<tizbac> non da nautilus
<arone> quindi
<tizbac> prova a togliere quello che hai messo e reinstallare nautilus+
<tizbac> la guida era per la 10.10 immagino
<riki> roxdragon tu ne sai qualcosa a riguardo?
<roxdragon> scusa riki  non ho letto n attimo
<arone> si
<riki> ok
<arone> se non ricordo male
<arone> io ho la 10.04 però
<roxdragon> riki,  uhm hai messo i driver?
<riki> non lo so
<tizbac> allora forse è roba troppo nuova per la 10.04
<riki> col cd live va tutto
<arone> eccola http://freetimesblog.altervista.org/blog/?p=515
<agnese> ho un problemo! ho un cd iso fatto con remastersys che però crasha nel momento dell'installazione e segnala un bug. da live va bene. c'è un modo per installarlo?
<roxdragon> riki sistema > amministrazione > driver hardware,  se non hai installato i driver unity non funzionerà per quanto io sappia
<riki> ci provo
<roxdragon> mmm... che io sappia no agnese
<agnese> >.< grazie lo stesso roxdragon
<roxdragon> :)
<riki> nessun driver proprietario è in esecuzione
<roxdragon> lspci | grep -i vga
<riki> ?
<riki> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep -i vga 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE)
<arone> come faccio a disinstallare correttamente?
<roxdragon> sudo apt-getremove <nome_pacchetto> arone
<roxdragon> riki,  ti funziona compiz?
<riki> si
<riki> da cd live è tutto ok
<riki> il problema nasce quando installo
<riki> roxdragon, puoi dirmi qualcosa?
<arone> ma tutti i menu originali sono gestiti da nautilus o hanno un pacchetto'
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> considerando che io sono alla 10.04
<roxdragon> prova ad attivare gli effetti visivi
<riki> sapevo che è un pacco
<riki> saltarne fuori
<arone> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Si è verificato qualcosa di anormale nella risoluzione di "it.archive.ubuntu.com:http" (-5 - Nessun indirizzo associato col nome host)
<arone> roxdragon cosa dici?
<riki> ciao e grazie lo stesso
<sbubba> uhm. ho fatto un'aggiunta a rc.local come faccio a rendere effettiva la modifica senza riavvare il pc?
<K99Brain> sbubba, che modifica hai fatto?
<K99Brain> arone, hai modificato il sources.list e hai evidentemente sbagliato qualcosa nel farlo
<K99Brain> arone, mettilo su pastebin
<sbubba> K99Brain, ho aggiunto wdsaver, ma non volevo riavviare il pc.
<K99Brain> !paste | arone
<ubot-it> arone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<K99Brain> sbubba, avvialo a mano, è la stessa cosa
<K99Brain> sbubba, oppure, forse (non ho mai provato) si potrebbe fare con sudo service rc.local start
<ilMartiniano> roxdragon ho provato da win 7 e mi ha diviso il disco in real time XD
<sbubba> K99Brain, spè, sudo service rc.local start non mi da nessun errore, ma non vedo wdsaver tra i processi
<roxdragon> strano,
<roxdragon> K99Brain,  scusa ma si puo dividere il disco di win7 mentre ci sei sopra?
<K99Brain> sbubba, boh, su quello non giurerei che funziona... comunque se in rc.local hai semplicemente aggiunto un comando, lo stesso effetto lo ottinei dandolo lo stesso comando da sudo
<K99Brain> roxdragon, forse, non me lo ricordo
<K99Brain> roxdragon, usando il partizionatore di win
<K99Brain> roxdragon, ma è meglio usare il live cd
<ilMartiniano> roxdragon, confermo che si può fare, K99Brain l'ho fatto col partizionatore di win
<K99Brain> roxdragon, da quel che ricordo quel coso è poco intuitivo... ed inoltre non mi fido
<sbubba> K99Brain, sì hai ragione, ma volevo verificare che le modifiche a rc.local funzionassero bene :D
<roxdragon> ok ok
<arone> cioè
<K99Brain> ilMartiniano, ok
<ilMartiniano> roxdragon ora vedo se ha spartizionato bene dal live cd
<K99Brain> sbubba, beh, se vuoi la certezza... riavvia
<roxdragon> o kok  ilMartiniano
<sbubba> K99Brain, fatto :P
<roxdragon> ok*
<aquils> Buonasera ragazzi
<K99Brain> sbubba, beh, allora... era un test per vedere cosa rispondevamo qui? -.-
<sbubba> K99Brain, no, era per non riavviare il pc
<K99Brain> ma ma...
<aquils> qualcuno di voi ha riscontrato problemi con flash? Cioè i video vengono riprodotti ad una velocità nettamente superiore alla norma
<K99Brain> -.-΅
<aquils> quindi non ci capisco nulla quando vedo un video
<aquils> niente?
<aquils> nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<K99Brain> aquils, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<K99Brain> !paste | aquils
<ubot-it> aquils: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pepigno75> salve, installato Ubuntu, ho una scheda ATI, mi funzionava Unity abbastanza bene, poi volevo configurare 2 monitor e non riuscendoci ho installato i driver ufficiali ATI gli ultimi, e adesso Unity non viene caricata
<pepigno75> cosa faccio?
<roxdragon> pepigno75, uhm...
<roxdragon> nemmeno al riavvios i carica?
<pepigno75> no
<K99Brain> e se li ritogli?
<pepigno75> eppure compix funzione
<pepigno75> ho installato la docky e vuole compix
<pepigno75> compiz
<pepigno75> K99Brain, dici che devo toglierli?
<aquils> ok. ho digitato il comando, devo fare qualcosaltro
<attempt> pepigno75 lsmod in terminale e metti su paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<K99Brain> !paste | aquils, metti tutto qui
<ubot-it> aquils, metti tutto qui: please see above
<aquils> ok
<pepigno75> ecco attempt http://paste.ubuntu.com/603886/
<pepigno75> ho commesso un' ingenuità, non dovevo installare i driver ma non riuscivo a far funzionare i 2 monitor e i driver ati hanno un ottimo software per i due monitor
<aquils> rc flashplugin-installer ii flashplugin64-installer 10.3.162.29-0ubuntu0-sevenmachines3 adobe flash player plugin 64 bit alpha installer
<attempt> fglrxinfo  in paste. sei sicuro di aver tolto quelli che avevi prima di mettere questi?
<K99Brain> !paste | aquils
<ubot-it> aquils: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pepigno75> attempt, dici a me
<attempt> si.
<pepigno75> no non ho tolto nulla
<attempt> non va' unity ma gli effetti ti funzionano? e il dualmonitor?
<pepigno75> anche perchè non avevo installato
<pepigno75> gli effetti non saprei
<pepigno75> un momento che installo il compiz-settings
<attempt> fai una prova empirica.
<aquils> ok, ma che vuoi dire con sto !paste ????
<attempt> no, basta che ti logghi con ubuntu-classic.
<pepigno75> il dualmonitor funziona e anche docky
<pepigno75> ok esco e vedo
<attempt> pepigno75 riavvia la sessione, selezioni il nome del tuo utente e guardi in basso
<attempt> parti con ubuntu-classic
<pepigno75> si si attempt lo so :)
<pepigno75> ritorno tra poco
<attempt> ok vedi se tremolano le finestre
<pepigno75> ma potrei entrare come Guest e lasciare questo utente?
<attempt> penso di si.
<pepigno75> provo
<K99Brain> aquils, prova a leggere
<K99Brain> !paste | aquils
<ubot-it> aquils: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aquils> ok
<aquils> intendevi questo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/603889/
<K99Brain> si, finalmente...
<aquils> scusa, ma non te la prendere, è la prima volta che utilizzo questo servizio
<K99Brain> aquils, come lo hai installato il flashplayer?
<K99Brain> mi sembra una versione strana
<aquils> ho trovato un post su internet ed ho incollato il testo d'installazione sul terminale
<K99Brain> aquils, puoi ritrovarmelo?\
<aquils> si
<aquils> http://www.chimerarevo.com/2010/09/17/come-installare-adobe-flash-player-square-10-2-x-su-ubuntu/
<pepigno75> rieccomi
<pepigno75> attempt, ci sei
<attempt> si
<pepigno75> allora ricordo che gli effetti erano sul pannello change backgrounds
<pepigno75> non ci sono
<pepigno75> ma il composite sembra abiliato
<pepigno75> apro il gestore di compiz
<arone> come devo procedere? scusatemi ma non sono molto pratico..
<attempt> quindi gli effetti funzionano. e' solo unity che non va?
<pepigno75> no non funzionano
<pepigno75> ho abilitato il cubo
<pepigno75> me lo fa checkare ma non funziona
<pepigno75> ho checkato anche composite e me lo fa fare
<K99Brain> aquils, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sevenmachines-flash-lucid.list
<K99Brain> aquils, sudo apt-get update
<aquils> ok
<K99Brain> aquils, sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin64-installer
<K99Brain> aquils, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<K99Brain> aquils, dopo di che ridai il comando dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'   e mi rifai vedere di nuovo il risultato
<aquils> ok
<attempt> sudo modprobe fglrx  pepigno75
<pepigno75> attempt, fatto
<pepigno75> cosa fa?
<attempt> attiva il modulo se disattivo.
<pepigno75> ok
<attempt> fglrxinfo
<attempt> metti su paste
<aquils> K99Braian,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/603894/
<pepigno75> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<K99Brain> aquils, ok, adesso è corretto
<pepigno75> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603897/
<aquils> ok, adesso provo
<pepigno75> ho qualche errore
<K99Brain> aquils, controlla in firefox i plugin alla pagina about:plugins
<K99Brain> aquils, mafari riavvialo firefox, se non lo hgai ancora fatto
<attempt> pepigno75 che guida hai seguito?
<aquils> ho riavviato firefox, ma i video sono sempre ultraveloci
<K99Brain> aquils, vai su about:plugins
<aquils> ok fatto
<aquils> adesso?
<K99Brain> aquils, controlla se la versione del flashplayer è 10.2.159
<K99Brain> aquils, dovrebbe esserci una riga tipo Shockwave Flash 10.2 r159
<aquils> si, c'è scritto 10.2r.159
<K99Brain> ok
<K99Brain> aquils, allora non lo so, la versione è corretta
<attempt> pepigno75 riavvii e ridai il comando. controlla che non dia errori e che non usi i driver mesa. se da' errori o fglrx usa mesa ti conviene togliere quei driver e reinstallarli da capo. usa la guida di ubuntu che leggi sotto nel link del bot. io devo andare. ciao.
<attempt> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<K99Brain> aquils, prova a installare chrome, vedi se te lo fa anche li
<aquils> mi sono dimenticato un particolare, anche i video non flash vengono riprodotti alla medesima velocità
<K99Brain> uhm
<pepigno75> ok grazie attempt
<aquils> ok K99, grazie per l'aiuto, se non dovessi risolvere al max formatto il pc
<K99Brain> aquils, forse il problema è lo stesso segnalato qui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1607187
<K99Brain> aquils, facciamo un ultimo tentativo
<K99Brain> aquils, gksu gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<K99Brain> aquils, cerca la riga load-module module-udev-detect
<aquils> ok
<K99Brain> aquils, dovrebbe essere piu o meno a meta file
<aquils> ok, controllo
<K99Brain> aquils, è sostituiscila con questa: load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0
<K99Brain> aquils, in pratica aggiungi tsched=0
<K99Brain> aquils, salva, esci e riavvia
<aquils> ok, provo
<aquils> K99, ho riavviato, ma il maledetto non funziona
<aquils> ma il problema può derivare dai driver?
<K99Brain> forse
<K99Brain> dai driver video
<K99Brain> ma non lo so
<K99Brain> aquils, ma hai riavviato il pc?
<aquils> si
<K99Brain> boh, non ho altre ideee
<aquils> grazie lo stesso, vado a mangiare una mela ;-)
<aquils> ho installato i driver e va, ma le animazioni sono troppo lente
<aquils> notte
<Street992> hy all
<Street992> oppure ciao a tutti
<arone> dunque i menu sono gestiti interamente da nautilus?
<Innerina> Allora io ho un Toshiba - Satellite A200-1T8, e non mi funziona Unity... qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Street992> hai installato i drivers video proprietari?
<Innerina> Dici a me?
<Street992> si
<Innerina> come verifico che driver ho?
<tizbac> arone, da nautilus è gestita a visualizzazione delle icone corrispondenti a file
<Innerina> Se ho capito bene ho i driver della ATI... ma c'è qualche comando da terminale per sapere che driver video ho con certezza?
<Street992> Innerina fai lspci | grep VGA
<Street992> in console
<Innerina> ok
<Street992> e postami il risultato
<arone> tiz bac per GNOME Global Menu PPA
<arone> quale installo?
<arone> kamic, jaunty
<Innerina> Street992: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]
<arone> intrepid hardy
<kimal73> una domanda agli utenti di kubuntu o ubuntu...come si fanno a spostare gli oggetti plasmoidi da una posizione della barra ad un'altra?
<Street992> "Tasto destro" sposta :D
<Innerina> Che posso fare?
<Street992> innerina
<Street992> allora
<kimal73> ho trovato il modo
<kimal73> facile
<Street992> innerina, vai su Sistema>Amministrazione>Drivers Aggiuntivi
<arone> tizbac?
<Street992> e guarda se ti esce qualcosa di raccomandato
<Innerina> Mi ha trovato altri driver fgrlx proprietari ATI/AMD e risultano attivati ed in uso...
<Street992> WTF?! strano..con i driver fgrlx deve andare
<Street992> se dai in terminale Sudo unity
<Street992> che ti dice?
<Innerina> Evidentemente sta funzionando con quelli della ATI perché in passato avevo problemi con fgrlx mi pare...
<Innerina> ora provo... solo che adesso mi trovo su Ubuntu classico (Gnome)
<Innerina> e non so se funziona quel comando
<Street992> se hai la 11.04 funziona :D
<Innerina> ok provo
<Street992> ma guarda che comunque non ti perdi niente
<Street992> io unity la uso sull'altro computer in salotto visto che è molto comoda su grandi schermi
<Innerina> Uh funziona... solo che mi ha crashato il gestore delle finestre... =/
<Street992> quello è un bug
<Innerina> eh ho notato... lo tamponeranno mai?
<Street992> non sei l'unica alla quale succede, fidati.
<Street992> pota credo proprio di si :D
<Innerina> Ma il problema è che se entro in Ubuntu (quello Unity), mi rimane solo lo sfondo senza niente!!!
<Street992> mm
<Street992> e se lo avvii da terminale ti crasha
<Innerina> Così posso entrare solo dal classico Gnome... è per quello che chiedevo come risolvere...
<Street992> giuro che a questo punto non so proprio come aiutarti, prova a chiedere a qualche OP qualificato se sanno come aiutarti!
<Innerina> non ho provato da terminale lì ma non funziona niente ovviamente perché non c'è ambiente grafico proprio!
<Innerina> Secondo me è qualche settaggio intermedio che fa saltare l'intero Unity in quella sessione...
<Street992> non saprei
<Innerina> Cmq grazie, almeno ora ho visto com'è ^^
<Street992> non ho mai usato ATI su ubuntu, ho sempre avuto nVidia :)
<Street992> so che ati ha sempre fatto rogne riguardo ai drivers su linux
<Innerina> Eh ho la scheda video Ati ^^
<Innerina> (o almeno credo)
<Street992> sisi
<Street992> è ati!
<Innerina> ^^ grazie cmq
<Street992> di niente :D
<Innerina> come posso tornare al classico Gnome da qui?
<Innerina> Non c'è uno switcher?
<Innerina> O un comando da terminale?
<Street992> no
<Street992> termina sessione
<Innerina> sigh.
<Street992> e una volta messa la pwd ritorna a gnome :D
<Innerina> lo immaginavo
<Street992> ti crasha X se attivi due ambienti grafici contemporaneamente :D
<Innerina> Ah no io intendevo disattivare Unity e tornare a Gnome ^^
<Innerina> ma cmq ho capito ^^
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603915/ Street992 ci capisci qualcosa?
<Innerina> E' l'output del comando sudo Unity e si vede che qualcosa non va
<Street992> ok
<Street992> spè
<Street992> hai installato ubiquity?
<Innerina> credo sia lì la spiegazione...
<Innerina> non lo so... ora vedo se c'è il pacchetto
<Street992> ok
<Innerina> Non è installato! >.<
<Innerina> E' la stessa storia di quando misero Compiz e non ti dicevano che serviva un pacchetto o 2 che dovevi installare a manina...
<Innerina> per farlo funzionare
<Street992> scherzavo
<Street992> ubiquity è l'installer di ubuntu -.-
<Street992> hah
<Street992> figura di m**da
<Street992> :)
<Innerina> ahah lol
<FloodBotIt1> Street992: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Innerina> non capivo cos'era, io non sono espertissima ^^
<Innerina> ma che serve quindi?
<Street992> GLib ce l'hai?
<Innerina> Cos'è?
<Street992> non lo so :D
<Street992> sarà qualche libreria di gnome
<Innerina> Ok è meglio che chieda a qualcun altro ^^
<Street992> giusto
<Street992> è troppo tardi per me
<Street992> ;) buona notte a tutto il canale
<Street992> vado a dormire che domani mi alzo alle 5:30 (come tutte le mattine) :D
<Street992> notte Innerina
<Innerina> Ok notte Street992 e grazie ^^
<Street992> np
<laidon> ciao
<Claudinux> Innerina, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DemystifyingUnityGraphicsHardwareRequirements  qui ci sono i requisiti richiesti per far funzionare unity
<laidon> mi sapreste dire la differenza tra le nuove opzioni in natty "smonta" e "rimuovi in sicurezza"?
<Claudinux> Innerina, controlla che la tua scheda video magari non sia tra quelle non supportate
<Innerina> Oooh grande, grazie, era quello che mi serviva! ^^ Pra vedo
<Innerina> aspetta, mi dai il comando per scoprire se è supportata la scheda video?
<Innerina> Cioè che scheda video ho?
<Claudinux> Innerina, lspci
<kunta_> salve e scusate l'orario , ho aggiornato la versione 11.04, ma non si vede uma ...mazza. che sarà successo? chi puo aiutarmi
<Claudinux> laidon, cosa vuoi sapere?
<laidon> Claudinux, cosa cambia nello scegliere l'una o l'altra
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603918/ eccoti Claudinux
<kunta_> mi esce solo la scermat ncon la scritta ubunte e poi tutto nero
<Claudinux> laidon, in sostanza "smonta" equivale a umount e rimuove una singola partizione, mentre "rimuovi in sicurezza" smonta tutte le partizioni del dispoditivo contemporaneamente,,,
<kunta_> *schermata
<Claudinux> *dispositivo
<Claudinux> laidon, in sostanza usa "Rimuovi unità in sicurezza" e vai tranquillo :-)
<kunta_> mi date qualche consiglio
<Claudinux> Innerina, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]
<Innerina> sì, è quello che ho io...
<laidon> grazie Claudinux, ma allora perché han messo pure l'altra, per confonderci di più?
<kunta_> ritorno domani . mi sono stancato. troppi tentativi a vuoto
<Innerina> ma ho il problema che se entro direttamente con Unity ho solo lo sfondo e nient'altro...
<kunta_> notte a tutti
<Innerina> sto usando il solito Gnome, ma volevo scoprire come mai non viene montato...
<Claudinux> laidon, no, perchè in alcune circostanze a qualcuno potrebbe servire quell'opzione
<laidon> ad esempio?
<Claudinux> laidon, ad esempio smontare solo una partizione di un dispositivo nel caso che lo stesso ne abbia diverse
<Innerina> Claudinux: mi leggi?
<Claudinux> Innerina, nella sezione Q&Adella pagina che ti ho linkato c'è un comando da lanciare che ti dice se il tuo computer ha le caratteristiche richieste per eseguire unity
<Innerina> Uno prima mi ha fatto fare sudo Unity e gira...
<Innerina> quindi dovrebbe essere supportato
<Innerina> solo che mi crasha Emerald (vabbè è un bug), e sono dalla sessione Gnome...
<Innerina> il problema è che se entro dalla sessione Unity ho solo sfondo e nient'altro, non funziona niente...
<roby_> innerina prova l'altro driver
<Claudinux> Innerina, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Innerina> sì ho fatto il test e come pensavo mi ha dato tutte risposte affermative ^^
<Innerina> ve li posto?
<ichi> sera a tutti
<Innerina> roby, non so come cambiare il driver di riferimento... ora sta usando ATI e non fgrlx
<Innerina> o è viceversa, boh? Dovrei usare un comando da terminale per saperlo
<Innerina> quale sta usando
<roby_> Innerina,driver aggiuntivi, rimuovi quello installato e riavvii
<ichi> sto cercando di impostare una connessione SSH tra un netbook WinXP e un netbook Ubuntu, mi connetto e tutto, riesco a navigare da terminale nelle varie cartelle, riesco a copiare, spostare, cancellare files sul terminale remoto e anche a spegnerlo e tutto quanto
<Innerina> sicuro che poi mi funzioni?
<ichi> ma come diavolo faccio però a prendere o caricare un file?
<roby_> perchè adesso ti funziona ?
<Claudinux> Innerina, in quella pagina ci sono tutte le risposte
<Innerina> Dicevo in generale
<Claudinux> Innerina, leggere è fondamentale :-)
<Innerina> il problema è solo Unity :D
<Claudinux> Innerina, no, sono i driver
<roby_> Claudinux, io ho nvidia e non va, non mi fa le icone sulla barra
<Innerina> non vorrei che poi non mi funzioni + niente solo per i driver ecco
<roby_> Innerina, prova, casomai reinstalli quello che usi adesso
<Claudinux> roby_, vale anche per te leggere i requisiti richiesti e i problemi noti :-)
<Innerina> sì ho letto la pagina infatti e il test è risultato positivo...
<Claudinux> Innerina, non mi riferivo solo al test...
<ichi> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roby_> Claudinux, se ci tieni a conoscere la mia opinione credo che unyti ancora debba essere migliorato :)
<Claudinux> Innerina, comunque fate voi, li ci sono le info, se volete leggerle buon per voi
<Innerina> concordo roby_
<Claudinux> ichi, unity è supporto :-)
<Innerina> infatti emerald crasha
<Innerina> Cmq grazie di tutto
<roby_> Claudinux, sai che con la scheda video nvidia non va neanche il 2d ?
<ichi> unity è supporto?
<ichi> cioè?
<ichi> T_T
<Innerina> ah Claudinux hai visto questo pastebin con l'output di sudo unity? http://paste.ubuntu.com/603915/
<Innerina> Ci capite qualcosa?
<ilMartiniano> Rieccomi qui... volevo un aiuto in quanto non capisco perchè l'installazione di ubuntu non mi và a buon fine... non so se è colpa del raid....
<giovanni> scusate
<jester-> ilMartiniano:  il raid richiede installazione particolare
<ilMartiniano> jester- cioè?
<Guest35720> ma qualcuno sa perchè all'avvio ubuntu mi chiede tremila volte la password?
<Guest35720> e non posso fare diversamente xk la scelta "ricorda all'accesso" è in grigio...
<ilMartiniano> jester- ho provato ad installare... e appena sono entrato in windows mi è spuntato l'avviso di un timeout del raid
<jester-> ilMartiniano: non trovo la guida
<jester-> ilMartiniano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<ilMartiniano> jester- che tu sai... si può eliminare un raid mettendo tutti i dati in un unico HD? (perchè alla fine ho 2 hd da 250GB l'uno, e quindi alla fine potrei sciogliere il raid ed installarli separatamente... ma perora non posso reinstallare windows.
<jester-> ilMartiniano: non sono pratico di raid
<jester-> ilMartiniano: di sicuro lo puoi ripristinare ma a quast'ora di sysadmin in canale non ce  ne sono
<ilMartiniano> jester- ripristinare in che senso?
<jester-> ilMartiniano: raid serve appunto per non perdere dati, visto che il raid1 possibile su normale pc fa una copia esatta su 2 hd
<ilMartiniano> raid 0
<jester-> se ne scassa uno c'è l'altro e va riprisitinato
<ilMartiniano> il mio è raid0
<jester-> va bè la logica è sempre la stessa
<jester-> ilMartiniano: raid0 o 1 che sia serve per avere una su altro hd la copia gemella
<jester-> nel caso succeda qualcosa a uno dei 2, quindi vambi l'hd e ripristini, come si fa no lo so
<jester-> ilMartiniano: http://ebullets-sw.blogspot.com/2010/03/howto-recupero-dati-da-raid0.html
<jester-> comunque l'installazione devi farla per raid
<ilMartiniano> jester- si ma sto valutando di annullare il raid0 inutile avere un raid0 con due dischi da 250GB l'uno e poi andare a fare 2 partizioni da 250GB uno per win e uno per ubuntu
<ilMartiniano> jester- anche perchè non so se installando ubuntu ho combinato qualcosa al raid visto che mi è spuntato l'avviso di un timeout... e i raid sono "delicati"
<jester-> ilMartiniano: a mio parere raido su pc serve a un casso, ho ti pii una piasta da un puoi di 1000 euri con accessori e metti su un raid serio o è solo cazzeggio
<ilMartiniano> il mio è pc da 1800 XD
<ilMartiniano> ed il raid0 l'avevo fatto per l'aumento delle prestazioni, ma visto che ora ho intenzione di mettere anche su questo pc, ubuntu.... mi sà che dovrò toglierlo...
<jester-> ilMartiniano: raid0 le diminuisce le prestazioni visto che scrive la stesssa roba su 2 hd
<jester-> altra cosa sono i raid avanzati
<ilMartiniano> quello è il raid1
<ilMartiniano> il raid0 è quello che divide i file equamente
<jester-> ilMartiniano: domano in orari di lavoro chiedi a remix_tj a Odo o a filo1234 che lo fanno per mestiere
<ilMartiniano> capito :) grazie jester-
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-06
<ilMartiniano> jester- Buona notte e grazie ancora :)
<sbubba> notte ragazzi
<Tambourine_Man> ciao a tutti
<dimitri> salve boys, volevo segnalare che ci sono prob con l'interfaccia di ubu 11.04. Alcuni programmi (skype, Thunderbird ad esempio) nell'interfaccia classica scompaiono se iconati anche se restano attivi
<dimitri> c'e' nessuno che sa come risolvere ?
<glpiana> ola
<OverMe> oh hi
<anton90> buon giorno a tutti, qual'è il comando per avviare il terminale dalla finestra aperta con ALT F2. Grazie
<glpiana> enzotib, gnome-terminale    se sei su gnome, konsole se sei su kde
<glpiana> scusa, gnome-terminal
<enzotib> glpiana, a me?
<enzotib> anton90, era per te il messaggio di glpiana
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> enzotib, mi sa che devo ancora svegliarmi
<enzotib> eh
<enzotib> appena nomino qualcuno, esce
<enzotib> chi vuol esser nominato?
<glpiana> lol
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<peppeuz> buongiorno. ubuntu sul mio portatile ciuccia davvero parecchia batteria e dura circa la metà di windows 7 (win7 circa 2 ore, ubuntu 1ora e poco più). Leggevo che potrebbe essere una buona idea per i core2duo (come il mio) abbassare il voltaggio della cpu con phc. Qualcuno sa dirmi niente al riguardo?
<glpiana> !chat | peppeuz
<ubot-it> peppeuz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<jester-> aiò massimo18
<massimo18> ciao jester-
<monica> ciao a tutti ..cosa vuol dire questo errore? http://paste.ubuntu.com/604006/
<monica> non riesco a capire.....chi mi aiuta?
<ilMartiniano> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema in quanto... ho provato ad installare ubuntu su un sistema raid0 con già installato win7, solo dopo che l'installazione non è riuscita ho saputo che c'è un installazione particolare per i raid. Dopo che ho provato l'installazione di ubuntu, accedendo a win 7 mi è spuntata una notifica d'errore riguardo a un timeout del raid (non ho capito che tipo di errore è stato). Ora vorrei togliere 
<ilMartiniano> In più ho solo un altro disco separato per i dati, da  1 TB
<monica> raid? cioe?
<K99Brain> monica, stringa di inizializzazione sbagliata
<K99Brain> monica, credo che si colpa delle virgolette che hai usato
<K99Brain> monica, queste ” sono piu fashion, ma su linux non sono equivalenti a "
<monica> mmmmm perke seguivo questa guida per connettere la mia chiavetta(http://www.nonsensoblog.it/index.php/chiavetta-olicard-100-tim-su-ubuntu/) al quale non riesco a fare la connessione
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, mi sa che ci siamo persi un pezzo della tua prima frase. leggo fino a: Ora vorrei togliere
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, ora vorresti togliere?
<K99Brain> monica, e hai fatto copia incolla, vero?
<monica> si
<K99Brain> monica, cambia tutte le virgolette da  ” a "
<ilMartiniano> glpiana: il raid in modo tale da lasciare win 7 su un disco (250GB) e ubuntu nell'altro (250GB). :)
<monica> le tolgo
<monica> giusto??'
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, ah ok. non so aiutarti
<K99Brain> no, le devi sostituire
<ilMartiniano> glpiana ok grazie comunque :)
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, di raid non so nulla. come lo avevi attivato?
<monica> k99brain ...scusami,hai visto la guida??
<ilMartiniano> glpiana: Avevo fatto un raid0 collegando due HD da 250GB l'uno, e poi installandocci win 7 sopra
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, intendo, da bios gli dici che voi raid0?
<K99Brain> monica, si, e tutte le virgolette presenti nei pezzi di codice di quella guida sono sbagliate. La formattazione è carina, ma genera questo genere di errori se uno poi fa copia e incolla
<ilMartiniano> si si
<K99Brain> !wvdial
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wvdial'
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, e allora magari levando l'opzione e reinstallando entrambi i sistemi risolvi
<ilMartiniano> e si solo che vorrei poter salvare win 7
<K99Brain> monica, guarda qui, invece di seguire guide non ufficiali: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/CellulareGprsUmtsUsb?highlight=(wvdial)
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, dovresti chiedere su un canale di assistenza per windows, no qui. oppure prova su #ubuntu-it-chat
<K99Brain> monica, la vedi la differenza fra:
<K99Brain> AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","ibox.tim.it","",0,0
<K99Brain> AT+CGDCONT=1,”IP”,”ibox.tim.it”,,0,0
<ilMartiniano> e si solo che vorrei poter salvare win 7
<ilMartiniano> ops
<ilMartiniano> dovevo scrivere
<ilMartiniano> glpiana, capito grazie ;)
<monica> ok  ho afferrato grazie mille..provero cosi..se non ci riesco midaresti una mano dopo???sarei grata....grazie ancora
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<mikunos> l'odissea della mia scheda audio forse è all'epilogo
<glpiana> yeah
<mikunos> ieri ho fatto un test come mi consigliava glpiana
<mikunos> ho fatto partire il mio pc con la 2.6.38 e pare che l'audio sia tornato
<mikunos> ma adesso mi domando perchè con l'ultimo kernel non va
<mikunos> cosa hanno modificato?
<mikunos> devo cancellare la voce dal grub?
<glpiana> mikunos, l'ultimo kernel è il 2.6.38
<mikunos> scusa
<mikunos> quello prima
<glpiana> mikunos, ci sei ora con quel kernel?
<mikunos> si ma non perderò qualche funzionalità, scegliendo quello precedente?^
<mikunos> è possibile risalire al problema dell'ultimo kernel?
<glpiana> mikunos, uname -a
<mikunos> adesso sono ancora con l'ultimo
<glpiana> con o senza udio?
<glpiana> *audio
<mikunos> senza
<mikunos> perchè non volevo guastare l'aggiornamento
<mikunos> usando quello precedente
<glpiana> mikunos, non dovrebbe influire in alcun modo
<mikunos> adesso sto usando il Linux vaio 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<mikunos> beh scusa ma non capisco
<glpiana> cosa?
<mikunos> in pratica rinuncerò alle nuove funzionalità
<glpiana> mikunos, tipo?
<mikunos> che il nuovo kernel offre
<mikunos> come il Read Copy Update
<mikunos> che si tratta di un meccanismo di telecomando, che accelera determinate operazioni di file system
<glpiana> ah ok, non so di che parli
<mikunos> in pratica il sistema di ricerca file con "trova" nella home directory del suo computer desktop è stato eseguito in circa il 30% più veloce.
<mikunos> non credo sia una brutta cosa ... :P
<glpiana> mikunos, certo, ma a fronte della mancanza dell'audio...
<mikunos> un'altra funzionalità che perderei è il wonder patch
<mikunos> che offrono  il supporto dei driver Wi-Fi per Atheros, Broadcom, Intel, Ralink e chip Realtek.
<mikunos> mannaggia!
<ptux> salve a tutti
<ptux> ho installato cryptkeeper sulla ubuntu 11.04, ma non ho nessun output
<ptux> nulla neppure lanciandolo dal terminale..
<filo1234> cosa vuol dire?
<ptux> filo1234, lanciando da menu, dovrebbe apparire una icona nella tray bar e da lì si dovrebbe poter accedere, ma non appare.
<filo1234> ptux: ps ax | grep cryptkeeper
<ptux> lanciando da terminale speravo avrebbe scritto qualche messaggio di errore, ma vedo che non appare neppure un carattere.
<ptux> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ptux> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604025/
<filo1234> ptux: uhm ok
<ptux> ok, mica tanto.. ;)
<filo1234> be si :) spetta
<filo1234> ptux: non ho una 11.04 al momento e non posso provare
<ptux> k
<ptux> filo1234, leggo che c'è un bug noto... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptkeeper/+bug/689071
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 689071 in cryptkeeper "Crtypkeeper does not add to Unity Launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OverMe> c'è anche una possibile soluzione al commento 8
<ptux> filo1234, io sto usando gnome (non unity)
<ptux> vedo subito, OverMe.
<lev_> ragazzi buongiorno
<ptux> OverMe, in effetti risolve per unity, ma per gnome?
<lev_> ho un problema con un hard disk a cui non riesco ad accere per spostare dei file... qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa???
<lev_> c'e qualcuno?....
<ptux> lev_, 3 operatori e 59 utenti totali.
<lev_> scusami ptux
<ptux> no problem.
<lev_> ho un problema con un hard disk a cui non riesco ad accere per spostare dei file... qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa???
<fabri> ciao ragazzi... devo accedere ad un disco di rete via ftp, la rete cui è connesso la raggiungo via wifi, mentre sono connesso anche ethernet su altra lan... come posso forzare filezilla ad usare il wifi?
<jester-> lev_: cioè?
<lev_> buongiorno jester-
<lev_> non riesco a trasferire dei file... sull' hard-disk esterno
<jester-> lev_: l'hd lo vede non lo vede lo monta non lo manta
<jester-> monta*
<lev_> lo monta jester-
<jester-> lev_: filesystem?
<eddigei> fabri, spiega bene in che senso forzare filezilla
<lev_> ntfs
<lev_> è un hd abbastanza voluminoso 2 tera
<jester-> lev_: installa ntfs-config ed usalo che ti tarocca fstab
<lev_> ma non ho avuto mai grandi problemi in questo senso
<lev_> jester- prima ci riuscivo
<jester-> lev_: se usi sudo ci riesci anche a desso
<lev_> anche con sudo ho dei problemi.... durante il trasferimento e come se la connessione  tra il computer e l'hd cessi per poi riprendere
<eddigei> lev_, prova a riavviare ieri con un hd nfts nn mi copiava piu file ho riavviato ed è ripartito alla grande
<LolMan> giorno a tutti
<jester-> lev_: se è un problem harware o di filesystem sminchiato il sistema non centra, comincia a far fare una scansione delle partizioni a winzoz
<jester-> lev_: è partizionato o hai una sola partizione
<lev_> jester- ti riferisci con winzoz eddigei già tentao
<eddigei> lev_, winzoz=windows
<lev_> ci tenterò dopo allora
<lev_> mi farò prestare il computer da un amico
<jester-> lev_: non è che hai una partizione sola da 2 tera per caso?
<lev_> si è un problema???
<Hitek> ciao
<jester-> lev_: 2 tera una sola partizione è quantomeno da ciucchi
<jester-> lev_: sudo apt-get install nftsprogs
<lev_> ma guarda che ho altre due partizioni simili e non ho mai riscontrato un problema del genere... tranne una volta in cui effettivamente il trasferimento dei file si era interotto per un fatto fisico... avevo staccato inavvertitamentei fili
<massimo18> O_O
<eddigei> lol
<jester-> lev_: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdxx
<lev_> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdxx
<lev_> mpossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<lev_> cosa vuol dire?
<eddigei> che stai instalalndo
<jester-> lev_: ti scassa il fs della sola partizione ti fotte tutto e il gestire 2 tera se il pc non ha le palle capita
<eddigei> :D
<lev_> cumprì jester-
<jester-> lev_: xx = lettera numero della partizione da 2 tera
<nico____> ciao!
<nico____> ho un problema con ubuntu... qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<lev_> come faccio a vedere di  quale numero si tratta?
<jester-> lev_: sudo fdisk -l
<lev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604040/ jester-
<jester-> lev_: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdd1
<nico____> .ubuntu non parte più... è possibile recuperare i files da windows? qualcuno può aiutarmi? please, ho la mia tesi tra quei files!
<massimo18> ?
<jester-> nico____: ???
<massimo18> nico____: da quando ubuntu non parte più (come dici tu)?
<nico____> da stamane
<nico____> :)
<lev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604042/ jester-
<massimo18> nico____: e naturalmente non hai fatto niente
<nico____> ieri si è spento per batteria scarica
<jester-> lev_: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdd1
<jester-> hai zompati 1
<skashar> ciao a tutti
<nico____> e mo non riesce a montarlo
<skashar> come si esce dalla modalità root in una shell dopo aver dato sudo su
<skashar> ?
<filo1234> exit
<ptux> lev_, hai risolto? ;)
<lev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604042/ jester-
<lev_> il sistema si è un po' impallato
<skashar> se ho processi bloccati come li chiudo?
<filo1234> killall o kill -9 $PID
<jester-> nico____: http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<lev_> mi è comparso una finestra in cui c'è scritto che è impossibile montare l'hd... jester-
<filo1234> skashar: man kill
<skashar> exit
<skashar> There are stopped jobs.
<skashar> killall che fa?
<lev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604045/ jester-
<jester-> lev_: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdd1   mica lo monta anzi smonstalo con sudo umount /dev/sdd1
<massimo18> skashar: man kill
<ptux> skashar, killall fa quel che dice: uccide un processo (indicato dal nome; kill uccide il processo indicato per pid).
<lev_> fatto
<filo1234> killall uccide tutti i processi con quel nome
<filo1234> non uno
<skashar> quindi kill è uguale a killall ma uccide per nome?
<ptux> skashar, kill uccide il processo indicato dal pid.
<massimo18> skashar: leggere il man di kill no?
<skashar> mi kiedevo se c'era un optione per uccidere tutti i processi lanciati in una shell ....
<filo1234> ?
<massimo18> uhm
<ptux> se sono lanciati da terminale, con CTRL+C termini il processo...
<lev_> jester- e adesso???
<jester-> lev_: hai smontato?
<skashar> si lo so ... ma se ho lanciato più processi con &? -.-
<Draco_> salve, avrei una domanda: per pura curiosità, ho provato a vedere un video su ubuntu con VLC, ed ho notato che va estremamente lento ( a scatti per il 90% del tempo ), mentre lo stesso video, con lo stesso programma su windows XP va a scatti solo per il 10% ( è una stima ad occhio ) del tempo
<ptux> skashar, allora fai pidof nomedelproocesso
<ptux> e poi kill pid
<lev_> yes
<nico____> grazie! e dove lo trovo sto file ext2?
<jester-> lev_: da smontato ridai il fix
<skashar> ok
<Draco_> ora, la ragione per la quale va a scatti è che la cpu non ce la fa, quindi mi chiedo: non è che su ubuntu c'è una qualche applicazione in avvio automatico che usa troppo la cpu e che potrei togliere?
<lev_> ti riferisci a ntfsfix?
<skashar> poi una curiosità se chiudo un terminale e faccio force quit mi uccide il processo che ho lanciato?
<Draco_> il video in questione usa un codec H264 con risoluzione 1920x800 ( su schermo 1920x1080 (
<lev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604046/ jester-
<lev_> jester- sembra dover funzionare.. come faccio ad avere una prova?
<jester-> lev_: prova a scriverci
<lev_> cerco di trasferire dei files suklll'hd?
<Draco_> mi aspettavo andasse più veloce su ubuntu, o al massimo alla stessa velocità, mai avrei immaginato che andava più lento ...
<jester-> lev_: yessss
<lev_> jester- niente da fare... la cartella non è montata
<jester-> lev_: logico che lo devi montare
<lev_> ho provato montarlo ma niente
<jester-> lev_: cliccalo li sulla sinistra di nautilus
<lev_> ricompare la scritta impossibile monare
<lev_> anche lì ho provato
<lev_> ma niente
<jester-> lev_: staccalo e riattaccalo
<lev_> jester- compare una finsestracon questa scritta http://paste.ubuntu.com/604048/
<jester-> lev_: sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<lev_> jester- fatto
<lev_> riprovo ?
<jester-> lev_: vai in /mnt a vedere se c'è
<skashar> raga io ho un terminale dove sono sudo voglio uscire dalla modalità root, do il comando exit e mi dice There are stopped jobs.come devo fare? devo trovare tutti i processi bloccati e killarli o c'è un exit forzato che mi uccide da solo i processi bloccati?
<lev_> si c'è
<jester-> lev_: prova a copiare
<lev_> ci sto provando
<lev_> niente dafare
<lev_> jester- grazie di tutto
<lev_> proverò in un secoondo tempo
<lev_> cia'
<madadam1> Ciao ragazzi, c'è un file di log dove viene registrato l'output durante l'avvio? Vorreicontrollarlo perché nonostante abbia i servizi all'avvio quasi al minimo mi sembra piuttosto lento
<Holden> madadam1, /var/log/syslog o messages
<Holden> madadam1, oppure sistema/amministrazione/visualizzatore di file di registro, li trovi anche altri file utili
<sbubba> le pass le ricorda se salvo la cronologia, ma cronologia e memorizzazione delle password non dovrebbero essere due cose diverse?
<madadam1> Holden, grazie, controllo
<Holden> guarda anche boot.log
<sbubba> scusate ho sbagliato channel :P
<LolMan> quando scrivo le cose su una texbox di un sito web firefox me lo segna come errore perchè non riconosce l'italiano,  come fo?
<LolMan> HO RISOLTO :D
<LolMan> come installo un tema per ubuntu?
<brisky83> giorno a tutti, qualcuno sta provando gnome3 su natty?
<roxdragon> ci sto provando xD
<brisky83> anche a te scatta ?
<brisky83> mi spiego meglio, la grafica salta, a volte le icone e le barre prendono colori strani =_=
<nicotano> salve
<nicotano> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<brisky83> scusate la domanda, ma sto divendo scemo, non riesco a configurare le schede video ATI su natty, non è possibile che non lo reggano, sto utilizzando gnome3, con 2 schede, di cui una non viene vista, 3870hd e 4850hd, su win le usavo per avere 3 monitor senza crossfire, un aiuto per gestire le gpu?
<Arkyos> salve
<LolMan> qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare il microfono
<LolMan> ?
<leopesto> LolMan, dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio
<LolMan> e poi?
<akis24> ciao
<LolMan> leopesto, fatto, dopo?
<LolMan> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<LolMan> ho una webcam della trust, quali driver devo installare?
<LolMan> minchia delirio.
<akis24> li c'è ne sono parecchie della trust dai un occhiata e vedi
<LolMan> microdia ma l'id non è di quelli supportati, che fo?
<Piter85> ciao ragazzi... qualcuno usa apache? Ho provato a caricare il modulo userdir per poter mettere le mie pagine sulla cartella public_html nella mia home. Il modulo me lo carica, riavvio apache ma se metto delle pagine html nella cartella public_html non me le vede quando vado a fare htt p://localhost/pagina.html . Qualcuno sa il perchè?
<LolMan> akis24, puoi aiutarmi?
<FrancescoLe> buongiorno a tutti
<FrancescoLe> ho un problema, non si apre skype. se da terminale dò skype mi esce errore di segmentazione
<freenk> salve
<freenk> scusate ragazzi avrei un problema con una scheda video su ubuntu, qualcuno potrebbe darmi qualche dritta?
<freenk> nessuno di buona volontà?
<ynor> ciao a tutti
<ynor> ho un problema mi esce cosi scritto nel terminale:E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<ynor> ??
<OverMe> e l'hai fatto?
<ynor> cosa
<OverMe> È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<ynor> non fa nulla OverMe
<nicotano> ynor, se non da errore il comando è andato a buon fine
<OverMe> e poi quell'errore compare quando fai che cosa?
<ynor> "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<OverMe> fai vedere cosa hai fatto
<OverMe> !paste | ynor
<ubot-it> ynor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest9426> Buon giorno a tutti! :
<frezli> ciao raga ...... se in ccsm  disabilito il plugin unity ritorno in gnome o cosa succede ????
<Vitoo> Vorrei collegare un 'xp'  ad ubuntu
<Vitoo> qualcuno può aiutare a configurare samba? ma conviene farlo attraverso il modem o col cavo ethernet cross over 'diretto' ?
<frezli> vito  ... vai sulla cartella di ubuntu che vuoi condividere  pulsante destro poi condividi , in automatico ti chiede di installare quello che manca e sei apposto
<gian_> ciao
<ivan72> ciao
<ynor> arieccoci
<gian_> è il canale ufficiale?
<ynor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604112/
<ynor> OverMe:
<OverMe> ynor, riprova adesso a dare il comando che cercavi di dare prima
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<OverMe> gian_, si
<Vitoo> frezli: ma non posso condividere tutto? tipo usare qst pc come hard disk esterno da dove prendere file ecc ecc
<ynor> adesso mi esce questo OverMe
<ynor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604114/
<OverMe> premi tab e poi invio
<Piter85> ragazzi qualcuno usa apache?
<ynor> fatto grazie OverMe
<OverMe> de nada
<Piter85> non riesco ad impostare public_html come cartella di default
<Holden> Vitoo, crea una cartella condivisa su win e poi da ubuntu risorse->rete
<bot-5647633> i am bot-alpha
<Vitoo> Holden: ma devo fare al contrario, devo usare alcuni file che ubuntu in widows
<Vitoo> *windows
<Holden> Vitoo, se da win dai il permesso in scrittura alla cartella puoi scambiare i files tra i due pc
<Vitoo> ora provo, grazie
<OverMe> gian_, non venire qui a giocare con i bot
<gian_> scusate
<OverMe> Piter85, cosa hai fatto per provare?
<Piter85> allora... ho caricato il modulo userdir e ho riavviato apache
<Piter85> e naturalmente creato public_html sulla home
<Piter85> però mi continua a funzionare solo su /var/www
<ynor> OverMe:  scusami ancora puoi vedere questo
<ynor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604117/
<OverMe> ynor, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<OverMe> metti nel pastebin
<Vitoo> Holden: ma come devo collegarli i due pc? per adesso sono collegati entrambi ad un modem.
<ynor> OverMe:  lo devo scrivere nel terminale?
<OverMe> ynor, si
<Piter85> Vitoo : se condividi la cartella su ubuntu, poi vai su windows nella cartella Rete e clicca sul pc dove è Ubuntu ti dovrebbe dare la cartella
<Piter85> oppure condividi una cartella su windows e fai il contrario
<Holden> Vitoo, collegali ad un router con dhcp attivo
<Holden> Vitoo, se riesci a pingare un pc dall'altro sei a posto
<ynor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604119/
<Vitoo> Vitoo: sono collegati tramite modem router wifi alice, cm faccio a fare il ping?
<OverMe> ynor, cancella tutto quello che c'è da riga 59 (compresa) in poi
<OverMe> e salva
<ynor> asp
<ynor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604121/
<OverMe> ynor, no quello va bene
<Piter85> Vitoo: vedi l'ip del pc con windows
<Piter85> poi vai sul terminale di ubuntu e fai "ping numeroip"
<ynor> OverMe:  devo contare le righe?
<linux> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> ynor, guarda quelle del pastebin
<Piter85> Vitoo: ma se vai su Risorese->Rete lo vedi il nome del pc con windows ?
<linux> salve ungioco mi da il seguente errore come faccio http://paste.ubuntu.com/604124/?
<Vitoo> Piter85: sta facendo una lista linghissima col ping, devo aspettare tutto?
<OverMe> ynor, in pratica devi toglere le ultime 8 righe
<Piter85> nono
<Vitoo> no
<Piter85> ctrl+C
<Piter85> basta che funziona il ping
<Vitoo> Piter85: no, nn vedo niente, solo un incona 'rete windows'
<Vitoo> ok
<Piter85> e se lo fai da windows? lo vedi il pc con ubuntu?
<OverMe> linux, sudo apt-get install python-gtkglext1 python-opengl
<Vitoo> Piter85: no
<linux> fatto ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<Piter85> ma la cartella l'hai condivisa?
<Vitoo> Piter85: ho preso una cartella su win, l'ho condivisa e gli ho messo qlc file dentro
<OverMe> linux, apt-cache policy  python-gtkglext1 python-opengl
<OverMe> metti nel paste
<Vitoo> Piter85: ma da linux è cm se nn avessi fatto niente. stessa cosa ho fatto con ubuntu, al contrario
<ynor> OverMe:  fatto
<Piter85> quindi ti ha scaricato in automatico samba ecc..?
<OverMe> ynor, salva, chiudi e chiudi anche tutti i gestori pacchetti o software center e poi da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604125/ ecco OverMe
<Vitoo> Piter85: no, samba l'ho scaricato io di mio, pensando che servisse, ho letto qlc nei forum ma nn c'ho capito gran chè.
<Piter85> quando vai a condividere una cartella su ubuntu quindi non ti scarica nient'altro
<Vitoo> Piter85: ho preso una cartella, ho fatto opzioni condivisione, l'ho condivisa ed è finita lì, nn è successo niente praticamente
<Piter85> hai riavviato dopo aver installato samba?
<Street992> Buon Giorno a tutti dalla soleggiata Brescia!
<Vitoo> Piter85: si ma il fatto è che in samba dovrei mettere tutte le configurazioni apposto
<Street992> Una questione: mi dite dove posso scaricare alcuni temi per ubuntu 11.04, che siano funzionanti!?
<Piter85> Vitoo: non lo so,,, io mi ricordo che samba lo ha scaricato da solo al momento della condivisione e non ho dovuto configurare niente
<Piter85> magari prova a togliere samba e poi condividere una cartella, forse te lo scarica in automatico e va, ma non ci giurerei!
<Vitoo> Piter85: e la condivisione l'hai fatta così come ho fatto io?
<ynor> OverMe: se installo gnome 3 su ubuntu 11.04 ho problemi?
<Piter85> opzioni di condivisione e ho spuntato tutte le caselle
<OverMe> ynor, si
<Piter85> e poi premuto crea condivisione
<Vitoo> idem
<ynor> ok OverMe
<ynor> iavvio a dopo
<ynor> *r
<Synaptic> salve
<Synaptic>  se qualcuno di voi è pratico di wine.. devo aggiornare un file installato con wine.. solo che mi da errore, perchè richiede privilegi di amministratore (windows) per aggiornarlo... solo che da wine non saprei come fare..
<Piter85> Vitoo: è strano che il ping ti funziona e non ti va vedere il pc con windows in rete e viceversa, forse c'è da configurare qualcosa su windows riguardo la condivisione, ma non lo so... prova a richiedere qui magari qualcuno ti sa aiutare
<Vitoo> Piter85: grazie, speriamo.
<Piter85> ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuta con apache? non riesco a mettere come cartella di default public_html sulla mia home
<madadam1> ragazzi come faccio in ubuntu 11.04 ad aggiungere un lanciatore al menù?
<Street992> come installo una splashscreen in ubuntu? :D
<Street992> grazie
<Street992> premetto che ho gia splashscreen manager
<tado> dopo un'installazione fresca di natty non riesco a creare cartelle criptate con cryptkeeper... qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<glpiana> ola
<maurizio__> quindi nessuno sa dirmi come inserire un lanciatore in applicazioni in ubuntu 11.04? Ho provato con alacarte ma non funziona
<glpiana> masulla barra di unity?
<glpiana> maurizio__, sulla barra di unity?
<maurizio__> glpiana, no
<maurizio__> glpiana, dentro il menù giochi
<maurizio__> ad esempio
<ichi> salve a tutti
<glpiana> maurizio__, provo e vedo
<ichi> qualcuno sa come posso andare in dextop remoto da ubuntu a windows? cioè visualizzare su ubuntu il desktop windows remoto
<maurizio__> glpiana, ho già provato con alacarte
<glpiana> !vnc | ichi
<ubot-it> ichi: Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<glpiana> maurizio__, vedo che alacarte lo aggiunge come ha sempre fatto al menu di gnome. tu invece vorresti venisse elencato dove?
<riki> ciao a tutti. nell'installazione di ubuntu 11.04 ho questo problema. avviando da live cd unity funziona benissimo. sempre da live cd lancio questo comando /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p e mi dice che la scheda grafica supporta unity. allore installo e fin  qui tutto bene. non appena riavvio la 2°volta mi appare una finestra che mi dice che il mio hardware non supporta unity. La domanda è perchè?
<glpiana> riki, che scheda video hai?
<maurizio__> glpiana, hai nstallato unity? hai presente cosa ti apparre quando clicki su applicazioni dalla barra di unity?
<riki> ho una ati
<glpiana> maurizio__, oki, è da quella ricerca lì che non lo trova?
<riki> ma ora sono a casa di un amico
<riki> e non posso darvi informazioni dettagliate
<glpiana> riki, ah. allora se ne riparla quando sei al tuo pc ;)
<maurizio__> glpiana, in alto a dx c'è tutte le applicazioni, se clicki e selezioni, che so, giochi ti appare il menù dei giochi. Oddio, non è un menù ma comunque vi sono raggruppate tutte le applicazioni a seconda della categoria che si seleziona
<maurizio__> glpiana, provo
<glpiana> maurizio__, no no lascia, ho già visto anche i oche non lo aggiunge
<maurizio__> glpiana, mi trova l'icona ahah
<riki> glpiana come faccio a ribeccarti?
<maurizio__> glpiana, no, dicevo provo con la ricerca
<maurizio__> glpiana, comunque mi ha trovato l'icona :D
<glpiana> riki, non devi per forza beccare me :D
<glpiana> maurizio__, ma solo l'icona? lol
<riki> almeno tu mi sembri interessato
<maurizio__> glpiana, sisi, proprio il file dell'icona, non il launcher
<riki> e sicuramente ne sai molto più di me
<glpiana> riki, quando sei al tuo pc vieni qui e chiedi ;)
<riki> ok grazie
<maurizio__> glpiana, ci deve pur essere un modo
<glpiana> maurizio__, sì, mi sa che devi crearti un lanciatore un po' diverso prendendo spunto da quelli usati dalla barra. a meno che basti chiudere la sessione e rientrare, cosa che al momento non posso provare
<maurizio__> glpiana, ti riferisci al metodo con alacarte? modificare e poi terminare e ricominciare la sessione?
<glpiana> maurizio__, no, aspetta
<maurizio__> ok
<glpiana> maurizio__, /usr/share/applications/ qui dentro trovi i launcher che vengono visti e che puoi trascinare sulla barra. modificane uno secondo le tue necessità
<maurizio__> glpiana, provo
<maurizio__> glpiana, grande, mi basta creare un file .desktop, come esempio prendo il contenuto di uno esistente
<glpiana> :)
<maurizio__> glpiana, il comando per creare un nuovo file?
<glpiana> maurizio__, da terminale? touch nomefile
<maurizio__> ok
<maurizio__> glpiana, ok, fatto. grazie mille
<glpiana> maurizio__, :)
<rinowar> salve a tutti...ho un problema... mail notification non funziona. uso ubuntu 11.04
<glpiana> rinowar, non appare l'icona o nemmeno la notifica?
<rinowar> non appare la notifica
<glpiana> rinowar, che interfaccia usi? unity?
<rinowar> si
<glpiana> rinowar, puoi porvare a sbloccare l'area di notifica. ma a me appariva comunque il fumetto
<rinowar> adesso provo e ti faccio sapere...
<rinowar> clicco sull'icona e non si apre
<glpiana> rinowar, quindi vedi l'icona?
<rinowar> si
<rinowar> l'ho installato da ubuntu software center
<glpiana> rinowar, se ha un'icona a fianco, clicca su di essa e poi spostati
<rinowar> fatto ma non succede nulla e come se non fosse installata
<monica> ciao a tutti..da poco ho installato 11.04 sul mio notebook e ho notato una cosa ,la ventola del pc rimane a bassi regimi,il pc si sclda parecchio
<rinowar> forse devo riavviare?
<monica> sclda pure nell altro pc dove e installato 11.04 ,,come posso rimediare?
<monica> ciao a tutti..da poco ho installato 11.04 sul mio notebook e ho notato una cosa ,la ventola del pc rimane a bassi regimi,il pc si sclda parecchio,scalda pure nell altro pc dove e installato 11.04 ,,come posso rimediare?
<enzotib> !ripetere | monica
<ubot-it> monica: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<glpiana> rinowar, se ti mandi un mail che fa? non reagisce proprio?
<monica> scusate se horipetuto la domanda
<rinowar> no
<glpiana> rinowar, controlla le impostazioni. qui non ce l'ho ma in un altro pc lo uso senza problemi
<rinowar> ok
<attempt> dal so non si rimedia. vai nel bios monica, spesso e' possibile selezionare un diverso profilo per il raffreddamento cpu.
<monica> hai una guida dettagliata ,magari con immagini..che posso leggermi?
<attempt> monica no. devi avviare il pc e entrare nel bios. che bios hai e la sua guida sta' nel manuale della tua scheda madre. se non lo hai lo cerchi su internet cercando il tuo modello preciso di pc. trovato che bios usa trovi come entrarci. io entro con canc all'avvio per esempio. poi ti trovi il settaggio. nel manuale vedi come fare e se esiste un profilo diverso.
<rinowar> fatto, adesso come posso provare?
<attempt> io ho tre settings, silent,normal e performance.
<monica> penso sia quello..
<monica> ok grazie mille.....immaginavo dovessi entrare nel menu iniziale...tipo f9
<monica> grazie mille ancore attemp....qui nella chat siete dei grandi...
<glpiana> rinowar, mandati un mail
<rinowar> adesso provo e ti dico
<tux> esco
<rinowar> inviata email e l'avviso me lo da thunderbird
<glpiana> rinowar, boh, non so e al momento non ho modo di controllare
<ilMartiniano> Buona sera a tutti, sto per installare ubuntu su un secondo hd (nel primo ho win 7) con il bootloader come mi devo comportare?
<rinowar> ti ringrazio per la pasienza e del tempo prezioso che mi hai dedicato...le provero' tutte...ciao!!!
<enzotib> ilMartiniano, va messo nel disco da cui fai boot, quindi il primo
<enzotib> ilMartiniano, a meno che non hai intenzione di cambiare impostazioni del bios ogni volta che passi da win a ubuntu e viceversa
<ilMartiniano> questo per usare il bootloader di ubuntu?
<enzotib> ilMartiniano, pensavi a qualche alternativa?
<ilMartiniano> quello di win? dato che il primo hd è di win7
<enzotib> ilMartiniano, e sai come fare? non è cosa banale, non gestisce altri sistemi in automatico, per quello che ne so
<ilMartiniano> ah capito
<ilMartiniano> allora in pratica al momento dell'installazione il bootloader lo metto sull'hd di win7?
<lexon> ciao a tutti come faccio a leggere file lec?
<enzotib> ilMartiniano, sì, nell'MBR del primo disco
<ilMartiniano> scusa... mbr=?
<enzotib> ilMartiniano, master boot record
<ilMartiniano> ah si
<ilMartiniano> ok ti ringrazio :) vado ad installare
<brisky83> sera, qualcuno disponibile ad assistermi, sto impazzendo con le schede video, gnome3 su natty continua a scattare andare in palla
<enzotib> brisky83, purtroppo gnome3 è fuori
<brisky83> enzotib: cioè?
<enzotib> cioè è fuori dai repo ufficiali
<brisky83> enzotib: quindi non se ne puo parlare qui?
<enzotib> brisky83, se trovi qualcuno in grado, accomodati pure
<brisky83> enzotib: credo che i problema grosso non sia per gnome3 in se
<enzotib> brisky83, che scheda?
<lexon> ciao come faccio a leggere file lec?
<brisky83> il fatto è che ho 2 schede viedo ati 3879hd 4850hd
<brisky83> e non riesco a gestirle
<brisky83> enzotib: le uso Non in crossfire, voglio solo usare 3 video, ma non se ne parla in ubuntu :(
<enzotib> brisky83, per me è arabo
<attempt> dualmonitor credo sia il massimo sai?
<attempt> sei un caso speciale per non dire raro.
<brisky83> attempt: xinerama non mi legge nemmeno il dual
<attempt> come hai messo il driver?
<brisky83> uso il driver proprietario ati
<brisky83> l'ultimo
<brisky83> ma nemmeno in unity mi riesce ad estendere il desktop
<attempt> driver hardware non ti consigliava un driver da attivare?
<brisky83> quello proprietario
<brisky83> è attivo
<attempt> ati rompe sempre. anche con il dualmonitor.
<brisky83> l'accelerazione grafica è attiva
<brisky83> :(
<attempt> quindi non lo hai messo con il .run ma lo hai attivato da driver hardware?
<brisky83> pirma l'ho attivato
<brisky83> poi ho provato a lanciare il run
<brisky83> con i permessi
<attempt> no.
<attempt> non va'.
<attempt> non usare il driver .run dal sito.
<brisky83> devo purgarlo?
<attempt> non sempre si torna indietro con facilita'. sega il .run
<attempt> ripulisci tutto e attiva solo quello che si scarica da solo ubuntu.
<attempt> poi
<brisky83> a parte che il run, quando l'ho lanciato, sembra che non abbia fatto nulla
<attempt> dal programmino di ati cerchi di settare il dualmonitor.
<brisky83> cmq sia prima che ora, (installaziaone pulita) il dual me lo fa
<brisky83> ma solo clone
<attempt> poi devi googlare per vedere se qualcuno ha uno xorg.conf di base per ottenere lo schermo esteso.
<attempt> anzi comincia cosi'.
<brisky83> appena provo a cambiare, non regge le risoluzioni, e mi incasina tutto,
<brisky83> come faccio a capire se le due schede video me le legge e siano settate in modo corretto?
<attempt> non ho piu' ati. devi andare a leggere le note di rilascio del loro ultimo driver per linux. e' possibile che non supporti lo schermo esteso. io sono rimasto a tre rilasci fa' e poi sono passato a nvidia.
<attempt> sudo lshw in terminale o sudo lspci e le dovrebbe elencare ambedue.
<brisky83> avevo letto, che dovevo scollegare fisicamente una scheda, poi copiare e incollare i vari xorg.conf
<attempt> e' possibile.
<brisky83> vuoi vedere il pastebin di cosa mi dice il terminale?
<attempt> crei lo xorg con una. lo copi fuori. poi con l'altra. lo copi fuori. poi crei uno xorg.conf ad hoc mettendoci dentro la configurazione per ambedue le schede lasciando ovviamente solo una tastiera, mouse etc.. ma siamo sull'esperimento.
<brisky83> purtroppo non sono cosi pratico nel poterlo fare da solo :(
<brisky83> http://pastebin.com/TdGK88gb
<attempt> per creare i due xorg diversi devi mettere una solo vga e attivare i driver, creare lo xorg, copiarlo fuori. poi disattivi il driver, riavvii. chiudi. cambi la scheda e cominci da capo. lavorone.
<brisky83> eh si, mi spiacerebbe non usare ubuntu per questo, finalmente mi trovavo con tutto in natty, ma senza i monitor e le schede annesse soffro
<attempt> riga 26 e 33. le vede ambedue.
<brisky83> pero il monitor sulla seconda, non si accende nemmeno
<brisky83> mentre il monitor secondario della prima lo clona, ma male se provo altro
<stefano-net> ho installata nel mio netbook ubuntu 10.010 - Maverick Meerkat però ho dei problemi con il monitor ovvero a volte le finestre mi debordano lo schermo e non riesco a ridimensionarle. suggerimenti?
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con radiotray,non riesco a sentire una radio che prima sentivo,mi dice risorsa non trovata
<glpiana> hobo, avranno modificato indirizzo
<LolMan> ciao a tutti
<hobo> no ho controllato e provato anke altri finali  .m3y .mp3 .asx
<hobo> nada
<glpiana> hobo, i codec li hai installati?
<hobo> ho installato tutti i plugin gstreamer ,codec nn sò
<hobo> quali dici
<glpiana> hobo, ubuntu-restricted-extra o extras
<hobo> controllo
<glpiana> extras
<glpiana> stacco, buona serata
<hobo> ok
<hobo> thanx
<LolMan> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare la webcam?
<LolMan> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<pippuccio76> Salve  xchat si chiude da solo ecco un log : May  6 19:27:29 stefano-desktop kernel: [17768.333766] xchat-gnome[2434]: segfault at 5 ip 010aeec7 sp bf8b2180 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.4[fac000+3d1000] ce ne sono altri uguali.....
<lilluz82> salve a tutti! come faccio a ridurre di una pagina un testo con writer? con word ci riesco ma con writer no... :(
<pippuccio76> lilluz 82 diminuisci la grandezza dei caratteri....
<patrick87> ciao ragazzi
<enzotib> pippuccio76, controlliamo le md5sum dei file del pacchetto a cui appartiene quella libreria: (cd /; md5sum -c /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgtk2.0-0.md5sums) | grep -v OK
<patrick87> come posso installare gnome 3 su maverik?
<patrick87> tutti i ppa che ho trovato non funzionano :(
<enzotib> patrick87, non credo si possa su maverick
<patrick87> enzotib: perchè?
<patrick87> enzotib: devo passare alla 11.04 e abilitarlo da li?
<enzotib> patrick87, perché quei ppa funzionano solo con natty, non ho provato ma ho letto questo
<LolMan> mi da errore due durante il make dell'installazione dei drive microdia, come risolvo?
<patrick87> enzotib: ed è possibile eliminare unity dalla 11.04?
<pippuccio76> enzotib : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604175/
<enzotib> pippuccio76, non ci avevo messo un grep -v OK?
<LolMan> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> patrick87, puoi partire con ubuntu classic
<patrick87> in che senso? facendo l'avanzamento mi ritrovo unity, intendi la selezione dell'interfaccia classic quando sono in GDM?
<pippuccio76> enzotib , non dice niente....
<pippuccio76> con tutto il comando
<enzotib> pippuccio76, infatti, quel pacchetto è a posto, non so dirti niente in tal caso
<enzotib> pippuccio76, ma è xchat-gnome? potresti aggirare il problema usando xchat, che è anche molto meglio di xchat-gnome
<stefano-net> ho installata nel mio netbook ubuntu 10.010 - Maverick Meerkat però ho dei problemi con il monitor ovvero a volte le finestre mi debordano lo schermo e non riesco a ridimensionarle. suggerimenti?
<stefano-net> che dite se passo a lucid potrei risolvere il problema?
<jester-> Neuromancer_: direi che dovresti avanzare
<jester-> Neuromancer_:/ stefano-net  direi che dovresti avanzare
<jester-> stefano-net: avanzi e usi unity
<Neuromancer_> direi di sì
<jester-> stefano-net: scheda video intel?
<stefano-net> jester-, si
<jester-> stefano-net: avanza alla 11.04
<stefano-net> jester-, non ne sono sicuro ore controllo
<stefano-net> jester-, il problema è che tutte le volte che ho fatto un aggiornamento ho poi dovuto riformattare
<jester-> stefano-net: hai il vizio dei ppa?
<stefano-net> jester-, e per non correre il rischio mi vorrei tenere la versione che ho il più allungo possibile anche perchè ho un router alice che mi fa sputare sangue
<stefano-net> ppa?!?!?
<LolMan> stefano-net, *allungo*
<stefano-net> scuseme a lungo
<jester-> stefano-net: certe finestre che sbordano è normale con gnome. aiutati tenedo premuto alt e poi pigiando il sinistro del mouse trascini e la infili sotto alla barra
<monica> ciao...una domanda...devo configurare un giro di ventole nel mio pc da bios ma il bios stesso non presenta opzioni in tal caso..ho sentito parlare di aggiornamento bios ..mi puo essere utile?
<hazz> chi mi da una mano, ho avuto problemi con l'upgrade in quanto la /boot era troppo piccola..
<jester-> stefano-net: ppa sono i repo cazzoni esterni, se non ne usi avanza tranquillo
<hazz> con grub sono riuscito a ripristinare ubuntu, ma .. ho dei problemi
<andrea1> su Natty ho problemi a configurare compiz, nel senso che abilitati i vari effetti, va' in crash
<hazz> no help here?
<MatteoR> monica: è un'operazione molto delicata. Un errore metterebbe fuori uso la tua scheda madre
<monica> lo so ma il mio pc si surriscalda e quindi devo aumentare le ventole ,i giri cioe...
<hazz> e' possibile che durante l'avvio di ubuntu dopo un upgrade instabile mi dia la dicitura di nutty ma in realta' ho la 10.10 come kernel ?
<monica> come faccio?
<jester-> hazz: se parti col kernel vecio si
<hazz> ma dove viene scritto lo scripts per dire che st
<hazz> si sta usando natty?
<stefano-net> jester-, grazie per il consiglio
<jester-> hazz: ls /boot e metti nel paste
<monica> MatteoR per caso sai una delle soluzioni possibili per fare in modo che non si surriscaldi il pc?
<MatteoR> monica: hai un laptop o un tower pc?
<hazz> sono in una sit iin cui se do apt-get up date upgrade mi dice che non ve ne' è bisogno
<MatteoR> monica: Cioè portatile o fisso?
<monica> un pc portatile piccolissimo con natty narval installato
<jester-> hazz: ls /boot e metti nel paste
<hazz> ma se da grub ripristino, invece di farmi partire la 2.6.38 mi parte solo la 2.6.32-20
<monica> portatile
<MatteoR> monica: Mi sai dire marca e modello?
<monica> acer aspire one 250
<jester-> hazz: sudo update-grub e poi al boot vedi che cosa hai a default
<hazz> non riesco a fare il paste poiche ho solo la console come disponibilita'
<pippuccio76> enzotib , grazie sai non mi ero accorto di avere installato xchet-gnom,e ... pensavo fosse una skin diversa...
<MatteoR> monica: Ok. apsetta un attimo
<jester-> hazz: lo vedi il menu grub al boot?
<hazz> gia' fatto ma con l'immagine creata sotto boot  non mi si avvia niente
<hazz> no devo andare di grub console per avviare la macchina
<jester-> hazz: non crea una sega grub, semplicemente va prendere i vari kernel e li linka
<jester-> hazz: hai detto di avere una boot separata?
<hazz> infatti ma non funge niente
<jester-> sa di fstab sminchiato
<hazz> ho salvato i vari image sotto la directory /home per poter avere più spazio nella /boot directory
<hazz> tali image fanno riferimento alla maverik
<jester-> hazz: quando hai 2 kernel è piu che sufficiente, quindi togli il resto
<MatteoR> monica: Potresti effettuare una scaling della cpu per cercare di ridurre il riscaldamento
<enzotib> pippuccio76, bene
<monica> mmm e come si fa
<jester-> monica: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> monica: cerca la riga con "quiet splash" a falla diventare "quiet slpash acpi=force" salvi e dai sudo update-grub e provi se migliora
<hazz> jester-: sai se c'è un comando in cui mi può rifare il upgrade in maniera che rifaccia il tutto.
<MatteoR> monica: segui le indicazioni di jester-
<jester-> hazz: controlla /etc/fstab se monta correttamente l a boot
<monica> grazie matte sto facendo
<jester-> hazz: fagli usare gli uuid
<MatteoR> ciao jester- e grazie per aiutarmi
<hazz> fatto
<monica> fatto ....
<jester-> monica: dato sudo update-grub?
<monica> a si dimenticavo
<monica> fatto ti posto i risulatti?
<jester-> monica: se no errore riavvia
<monica> riavvio il pc???
<jester-> monica: si
<monica> ok allra grazie mille vedo se mi e risolto.....alla prossima
<monica> ciaooo
<kunta> sera ai presenti.
<kunta> ho aggiornato la versione 10.10 alla11.04 e non vedo + niente. mi parte la schermata con il logo  e la scritta ubuntu e poi  tutto nero.
<hazz> il terminale funge?
<hazz> ctrl+alt+F2
<hazz> o F3
<kunta> miesce all'inizio che la risoluzione ottimale dello schermo deve essere 1440x900
<kunta> intedi riuscire a scrivere nella schermata nera dopo che ho dato alt f2
<hazz> si
<kunta> ma che devo scrivere?
<hazz> ctrl+alt+F2
<kunta> poi
<hazz> allora solo X non ti va
<kunta> ti sto scrivendo dalla versione 10.04 che ho sull'altra partizione per cui se puoi dammi + cose da "digitare" esco e poi rientro
<hazz> kunta: c'e' un comando dpkg --reconfigure.... non ricordo esattamente che rimetteva insieme il server X
<hazz> devo guardare un po' in giro sono nella stessa situazione
<jester-> kunta: da recovery rinomina o cancella xorg.conf
<kunta> hazz
<hazz> che intendikunta
<jester-> kunta: hai una ati?
<hazz> che intendi kunta
<kunta> jester so che sei bravo. gia altre volte mi hai aiutato, ma piano piano e passo pass .. dove   do  o cancello xorg.con
<kunta> scheda invidia
<attempt> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> kunta: ripristino, al menu vai in shell o terminale che sia, mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<lusy90> ciao
<jester-> kunta: X maiuscola
<kunta> bravo cosi, solo che ho bisogno di riavviare il tutto e arisenticim tra poco.
<lusy90> ho installato ubuntu 11.04, ad ogni chiusura programma, mi rimane sul desktop la figura della pagina chiusa: come mai ??
<jester-> lusy90: prova ad usare la calssic no effetti
<jester-> classic
<lusy90> jester-,   ciao  dove si trova ???
<hazz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg per kunta
<davide87> aiuto.. dopo l'aggiornamento all'ultimo chromium non riesco più ad avviare il browser.. qualcuno mi aiuta?
<hazz> sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg per kunta
<jester-> lusy90: alla finestra di login metti user e pass, sotto compaiono dei menu, clicchi su ubuntu e cambi
<lusy90> jester-,  mannaggia, ubuntu si apre subito senza dovere inserire la password
<jester-> lusy90: termina sessione
<D4V|DE> jester-, mi aiuti?
<jester-> D4V|DE: scrivi il problema che sa ti aiuta se non ha la cena incipiente
<hazz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg per kunta
<D4V|DE> aiuto.. dopo l'aggiornamento all'ultimo chromium non riesco più ad avviare il browser..
<jester-> D4V|DE: solo il cromo?
<D4V|DE> anke il mozilla
<hazz> kunta: tale comando per ati ma tempo fa fungeva
<jester-> D4V|DE: sudo apt-get update
<D4V|DE> avevo installato quello dato che chrome nn avviava più..
<jester-> D4V|DE: sudo apt-get -f install
<D4V|DE> ma poi anke il mozilla non si è avviato più
<jester-> D4V|DE: fai i passi che ti si dicono
<D4V|DE> fatto
<lusy90> ciao
<D4V|DE> ma dice 0 aggiornati 0 installati ecc ecc
<jester-> D4V|DE: sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<jester-> D4V|DE: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<D4V|DE> fatto ma nada risulta tutto aggiornato
<jester-> D4V|DE: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox chromium-browser
<jester-> D4V|DE: mv .mozilla mozilla.bak
<jester-> D4V|DE: mv .config/Google .config/Google.bak
<D4V|DE> alla fine mi da un E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jester-> D4V|DE: fa vedere l'errore nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<D4V|DE> e non posso aprire nessun browser..
<jester-> D4V|DE: sudo dpkg --purge firefof chromium-browser
<jester-> D4V|DE: sudo dpkg --purge firefox chromium-browser
<lusy90> jester-,  grazie
<jester-> lusy90: guarito?
<lusy90> penso di si
<lusy90> jester-, mi rimarrà classico o dovr sempre sistemarlo
<jester-> lusy90: rimane
<lusy90> grazie
<D4V|DE> jester-, fatto devo incollarti l'output?
<jester-> D4V|DE: direi
<jester-> D4V|DE: se lungo posta in pvt
<D4V|DE> fatto in pvt
<lusy90> jester-,  per chromium, perché devo sempre modificare l'ingrandimento delle pagine ? non si può modificarlo per sempre ??
<jester-> lusy90: cioè?
<lusy90> ad ogni pagine devo sempre modificare l'estensione dello zoom
<kokito> ciao a tutti, ho una microsd che viene ricnosciuta dal gestore dischi ma non posso montare....come posso fare per copiarci su un file?
<kokito> con sudo cp potrebbe funzionare?
<kokito> ma ho sbagliato stanza? :)
<jester-> kokito: problema?
<kokito> jester-: si! pensavo veramente di aver sbagliato perchè non vedevo attività...comunque dicevo che houna micro sd che viene vista dal gestore di dischi ma non viene montata...cpome posso fare per copiarci su un file?
<jester-> kokito: nautilus la vede sulla sinistra?
<jester-> kokito: è partizionata e formattata?
<kokito> no nautilus non la vede, si è formattata in un formato particolare....è una goldcard, ovvero una sd che si usa per togliere i programmi "brandizzati dagli smartphone"
<jester-> kokito: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel paste
<kokito> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604215/
<jester-> kokito: è in fat
<jester-> kokito: sudo mont -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jester-> kokito: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<kokito> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604217/
<jester-> kokito: filesystem a buone donne
<kokito> jester-: eh ma in teoria è un processo irreversibile....cioè una volta trasformata è inutilizzabile
<jester-> kokito: sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdb1
<kokito> jester-: nel senso....ne ero cpnsapevole, ma quindi non c'è proprio possibilità di copiare nulla giusto... comunque il risultato è http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604218/
<jester-> kokito: va solo riformattata
<kokito> ok quindi non c'è altra soluzione
<jester-> kokito: penso di no
<jester-> così com'è è inservibile
<kokito> ok....grazie mille, ma da quanto ho capito non è nemmeno possibile riformattarla!
<jester-> kokito: sudo mkfs -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<jester-> kokito: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<kokito> jester-: sono comandi per formattare? perchè prima vorrei provare un altra cosa, però me li segno
<jester-> kokito: questo sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<kokito> jester-: ah allora il primo lo devo dare e copiarti il risultato giusto?
<jester-> kokito: il primo è sbagliato
<kokito> jester-: ah ok
<kokito> jester-: mi segno solo il secondo allora....la terrò come ultima carta....grazie mille jester, sei un mito!
<jester-> ma v
<jester-> a
<pas> salve a tutti ho un problema ho fatto l'avanzamento ... ha finito tutto si è spento e ora quando si accende rrimane inchiodato sullo screen ubuntu ... e non succede nulla
<pas> non so che fare
<pas> please
<kunta> sono ritornato ma non si vede niente
<kunta> ho scaricato l7
<kunta> ho scaricato la versione 10.
<kunta> ho scaricato la vesrsione 11.04
<kunta> e non vedo niente
<kunta> sono entrato in recovery mode ma
<kunta> che devo fare,dicono sempre che e tutto semplice ma, poi sono tre giorni che non so checa..volofsre. la 10.04 mi funziona ma
<kunta> mi ritrovoi in una schermat nera ed ho tutto bloiccato
<kunta> come esco?
<kunta> sono passatlo dalla versione 10.10 alla versione 11.04 ma dopo la schermata con il logo e la scritta ubuntu solo il buio
<kunta> ci siete o sono scollegato
<pas> salve ho un problema ... ho installato ubuntu e ho problemi con i driver wi-fi
<pas> ho installato i driver proprietari
<pas> c'è qualcuno+
<pas> kunta ci sei
<kunta> si, da tre giorni
<pas> a me è appena successo ... ho messo il live cd e ho reinstallato
<pas> senza perdere nulla
<pas> prova a fare così
<pas> il mio problema era che non miprendeva unity
<kunta> che posso fare?
<pas> fai come ti ho detto hai un live cd
<pas> o la iso?
<pas> di ubuntu 11.04
<elisa> ho problemi con ubuntu non mi riconosce i drivere wi-fi ... come fare (già installato i driver proprietari)
<kunta> no,  LjL-Temp
<kunta> ho scaricataggiornamento dal sitloo l
<pas> vai su ubuntu e .. scariti la iso
<pas> poi o crei un cd
<kunta> datemi una mano, mi sto incasinando la vita per sto ca..volo di ubuntu
<pas> tranquillo
<pas> nooo
<pas> io non consiglio l'avanzamento
<pas> :-)
<Vitoo> buona sera a tutti!
<pas> scaricati il file
<pas> fidati
<elisa> ho problemi con ubuntu non mi riconosce i drivere wi-fi ... come fare (già installato i driver proprietari)
<kunta> che facciio
<Vitoo> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a collegare ubuntu ad xp?
<pas> vai quì
<pas> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=download
<pas> vitoo collegare in che senso
<Vitoo> pas: mi servono praticamente un mare di files che ho in ubuntu su xp, non so tipo condividere cartelle, creare una lan, e poi nn saprei se è meglio collegamento diretto col cavo cross over o attraverso il router
<pas> asp
<pas> tu non vedi la partizione
<pas> dove è xp ?
<pas> mi sembra strano
<Vitoo> due macchine diverse sono! xD
<pas> ha ...
<pas> hai condiviso una cartella in xp?
<pas> kunta stai scaricando
<Vitoo> pas: ho condiviso una cartella in xp ma nn succede niente, altrettanto da ubuntu.
<pas> la rete è la stessa
<pas> il grupppo di lavoro?
<pas> hai riavviato xp?
<pas> cmq vuoi un consiglio
<pas> se sono dati importanti
<kunta> ma che scaricando, sto ancora nella schermata ner
<pas> e ti servono spesso
<pas> hai pensato a dropbox?
<kunta> come ne esco?
<pas> kunta scarica ... il file iso dal sito che ti ho dato guarda sopra
<perrottino> come si fa il test per vedere se sono compatibile con Unity?
<Vitoo> io avevo pensato ad una lan, così da poter utilizzare tutti i dati che voglio qnd voglio, ma cos'è una dropbox?
<kunta> posso scaricaro in una penna
<Vitoo> in rete avevo visto un programma buono 'samba' ma nn riesco a configurarlo
<kunta> la 10.10
<perrottino> come faccio a sapere se sono obbligato ad utilizzare unity 3d ?
<perrottino> *2d ?
<perrottino> ok ho fatto il test dice che posso usare unity 3d come lo installo?
<pas> si kunta
<pas> ma non devi usarlo così
<pas> devi creare il boot
<pas> nei sito ubuntu è spiegato tutto
<pas> perrottino unity decidi tu se usarlo o no
<pas> io per es. non lo uso
<pas> uso ubuntu classico
<perrottino> pas, io ho fatto l'avanzamento e non me lo ha messo adesso ho fatto il test e dice che posso usarlo perché non mi parte? devo mettere per forza il 2d?
<pas> il problema sono i driver
<pas> usalo 2d
<pas> tanto tra poco risolveranno i problemi
<pas> vitoo samba è ottimo
<pas> io dicevo dropbox è come un hard disk virtuale
<perrottino> pas, quindi ora provo a mettere il 2d entrando con "ubuntu" e poi se risolvono come me ne accorgo?
<pas> che funziona
<pas> :-)
<perrottino> pas, ma se io ho il 2d ? anche se poi potrò installare il 3d come faccio a saperlo?
<Vitoo> pas: mi puoi aiutare a configurare samba? l'ho già installato ma poi mi sono perso...
<pas> ogni tanto prova ...
<pas> fanno aggiornamenti quasi quotidiani
<pas> vitoo non ci sono mai riuscito
<pas> a me ha sempre funzionato la condivisione delle cartelle su xp
<perrottino> pas, ma il 2d lo devo installare da "ubuntu" o da dove sono ora "ubuntu senza effetti" ?
<pas> no c'è già
<pas> tutto è gia disponibile
<perrottino> pas, ce l'hai con me? in che senso?
<pas> ubuntu senza effetti è 2d
<perrottino> pas, si ma è gnome
<Vitoo> pas: ho trovato una guida, ma siccome nn sn tanto bravo e tra l'altro arruginito, potresti darmi una dritta? che dovrei fare se mi dicono di: '' Per generare le risorse condivise dobbiamo editare con i privilegi di root il file /etc/samba/smb.conf. ''
<pas> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<pas> scusa
<perrottino> pas, non ti seguo
<perrottino> non so se hai capito la mia situazione
<perrottino> il problema potrebbe nascere dal fatto che compiz non è installato?
<perrottino> provo a riavviare
<vicienzino> ok fatto
<vicienzino> chi mi da informazioni di come si usa questo programma?
<netwolker> come mai non mi fa vedere correttamente i flv, mi fa una cosa tipo questa http://imagebin.org/152077
<vicienzino> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<vicienzino> e su quale canale mi devo impostare?
<Vitoo> cerca nei blog i sercver e i canali che cerchi
<vicienzino> cerco film su quale canale mi devo impostare?
<filo1234> vicienzino: non qui usa google
<filo1234> !irc | vicienzino
<ubot-it> vicienzino: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<perrottino> non sono riuscito neanche ad installare unity-2d mah....
<kunta> soche possa ro entrato in modalita ridotta e sto scaricando dei pacchetti, sper x
<kunta> spero che mi si riconfiguri il tutto
<kunta> mi risultavano 40 pacchetti danneggiati
<kunta> che si fa con questo aggiornamento non riuecito
<anto> hola
<Innerina> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,459732.0.html
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-07
<superr1> ciao ragazzi
<superr1> ciao ragazzi
<riki> ciao a tutti. ho un problema abbastanza grave con l'installazione di ubuntu 11.04. provando col live cd funziona tutto benissimo e il mio hardware sembra supportare unity senza problemi e sempre dal live cd lanciando da terminale il comando /use/lib/nux/supported_unity -p mi dice che è tutto ok. il problema nasce quando installo. al primo riavvio è tutto ok, ma al secondo riavvio prima della schermata del login mi dice che la mia sc
<riki> qualcuno ne sa qualcosa??
<riki> ciao a tutti. ho un problema abbastanza grave con l'installazione di ubuntu 11.04. provando col live cd funziona tutto benissimo e il mio hardware sembra supportare unity senza problemi e sempre dal live cd lanciando da terminale il comando /use/lib/nux/supported_unity -p mi dice che è tutto ok. il problema nasce quando installo. al primo riavvio è tutto ok, ma al secondo riavvio prima della schermata del login mi dice che la mia sc
<riki> qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?
<uri3l> OverMe,
<OverMe> uri3l,
<laserbuntu> ciao ho un problema con la connessione wireless in Natty ed il mio eeepc, quando tento di dare la password si pianta tutto
<laserbuntu> sono entrato nel posto giusto? Non c'é nessuno?
<enzotib> laserbuntu: sì, il posto è giusto
<enzotib> magari il giorno e l'orario un po' meno
<laserbuntu>   ahhh ok, alora provo + tardi, grazie...
<opa> buon giorno a tutti
<opa> ho un problema con l'istallazione della stampante, c'è qualcuno sisponibile?
<opa> avevo già installato la stampante seguendo un post...
<opa> ma passato a natty la direttori sembra non essere più disponibile
<stefano-net> con lucid come faccio ad aggiornare il sistema?
<xiaoy> Come si fa a settare una cartella condivisa su virtualbox che gira ubuntu?
<opa> hai creato la cartella da condividere?
<xiaoy> hmm... non ancora :p
<xiaoy> ok, dopo che la creo?
<opa> xiaoy== prima crea la cartella
<xiaoy> ok
<opa> xiaoy== avvia vb
<xiaoy> sto avviando...
<opa> xiaoy== impostazioni
<xiaoy> impostazioni di VB?
<opa> xiaoy== si
<xiaoy> ah ok
<opa> xiaoy== cartelle condivise e aggiungi il percorso
<xiaoy> qindi ad esempio /home/mia_home/cartella_condivisa ?
<opa> xiaoy== si
<xiaoy> fatto
<opa> avvia la macchina
<xiaoy> ok
<xiaoy> opa fatto
<opa> xiaoy== dispositivi
<ls960> buongiorno....
<opa> xiaoy== cartelle condivise
<xiaoy> opa piano... dispositivi lo trovo sempre nel menu di VB?
<opa> xiaoy== no ...sulla macchiana
<xiaoy> opa tu intendi dal menu di ubuntu -> Risorse ?
<opa> xiaoy== no...xD.....hai avviato la macchina?....si! in alto a sinistra ci sono delle tendine
<xiaoy> opa ah si
<xiaoy> opa sono prondo, di pure
<opa> xiaoy== aggiungi il percorso per la tua cartella condivisa
<xiaoy> opa ma non la devo creare prima su ubuntu che gira su Vb, vero?
<xiaoy> *VB
<xiaoy> opa devo semplicemente inserire lo stesso percorso di prima vero?
<opa> xiaoy== esatto
<xiaoy> va bene, fatto
<opa> xiaoy== ora dobbiamo solo cercare la cartella ....tramite la macchina ....copiare l'indirizzo e fare un collegamento sul desk
<xiaoy> hmm.. puoi essere un po' più preciso :P
<opa> xiaoy== apri le risorse di rete
<xiaoy> sulla macchina virtuale?
<opa> xiaoy== si
<xiaoy> ok, fatto
<opa> xiaoy== su rete locale hai un nodo
<xiaoy> yep
<opa> xiaoy== aprilo
<xiaoy> si
<opa> xiaoy== dove ti trovi?
<xiaoy> ah, nella mia cartella condivisa... sembra
<Yeny> hii
<Yeny> u dont speak english
<Yeny> ?
<opa> xiaoy== ora crea un collegamento diretto sul desk della macchina
<xiaoy> Yeny, /j #ubuntu
<xiaoy> dalla cartella che ho appeno aperto al desktop?
<opa> xiaoy== se vuoi?
<xiaoy> ah, si ok :)
<Yeny> who speak english?
<xiaoy> ora tutto ciò che metto in questa cartella viene visualizzato su entrambe le macchine, virtuale e non
<Yeny> or spanish
<xiaoy> ?
<opa> Yeny== my english is very bed
<opa> xiaoy== prova....
<xiaoy> Yeny, i told you... for english speakers there is #ubuntu
<xiaoy> opa, si funziona... grazie tante \o/
<Yeny> thist is ubuntu stupid ass
<opa> xiaoy== prego e buon lavoro
<xiaoy> :D
<Yeny> i can read u
<Yeny> keep talking shit about me
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<opa> jester-== svegliato bene?...XD
<jester-> oh yess
<opa> jester-== a inglese come sei messo.....perchè prima uno ha scritto ''keep talking shit about me''
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<opa> jester-== e anche ''thist is ubuntu stupid ass''
<opa> massimo18== buon giorno
<opa> sto tentando di installare i driver della stampante ma continua a darmi questo errore'Lua error detected: While parsing install.lua: config/run.lua:1476: attempt to index global 'ownhership' (a nil value)
<jester-> opa: che stampante
<opa> jester-== lexmark
<opa> jester-== s305
<jester-> e la installi come
<opa> jester-==  ho provato come ho fatto con 10.04
<opa> jester-== scarico i driver
<opa> jester-== e gli istallo
<jester-> si ma come
<opa> jester-== scaricato il drive e poi scompattato della versione che desidero gli do il comando chmod u+rx lexmark*
<opa> jester-== a questo punto faccio partire l'istallazione del file....che dopo aver verificato l'integrità del pacchetto passa alle info della piattaforma e poi si interrompe dandomi questo errore ''chmod u+rx lexmark*
<opa> jester-== opps scusa quello non è l'errore
<jester-> opa: sudo chmod +x file
<forza100> salve..avrei bisogno di un aiuto nell'istallazione di ubuntu
<jester-> forza100: dica
<forza100> allora...sto installando per la prima volta nella mia storia e nella storia del mio pc ubuntu nella versione 11.04
<forza100> è già la seconda volta che ci provo...la prima ieri notte
<forza100> come ieri sera, durante la fase di "Importazione dei documenti e delle impostazioni..." si interrompe ad un livello e non va più avanti
<jester-> forza100: descrivimi i passi che fai
<forza100> inserisco il cd, riavvio, parte la schermata viola, parto con l'installazione seguendo tutte le cose che mi chiede di inserire
<forza100> ma rimane bloccato lì
<forza100> in particolare, nello script, rimane a: ubuntu migration-assistant: profilesdir: /mnt/migrationassista/Documents and settings
<attempt> non usare l'importazione documenti e impostazioni.
<forza100> che vuol dire?
<attempt> hai windows sul pc?
<forza100> si
<attempt> al massimo ti importa i preferiti del browser. ti serve proprio?
<forza100> ah no
<attempt> anche perche' quando hai il sistema installato mi pare che lo richieda quando avvii firefox
<forza100> ok ma come faccio ora a sbloccare sta schermata?il tasto skip non è attivo
<attempt> ti fa' tornare indietro?
<forza100> come faccio a tornare indietro?
<attempt> non puoi se non hai il tasto apposta a video.
<forza100> allora non posso
<forza100> e quindi?
<attempt> si riparte da capo.
<forza100> devo riavviare?
<attempt> si riavvia. installazione standard accanto ad altro sistema operatio.
<attempt> aoper
<attempt> operativo*
<attempt> non importare niente.
<forza100> devo cliccare in alto a destra su Suspend?
<attempt> se c'e' si.
<jester-> forza100: che opzone di installazione hai scelto al partizionamento
<forza100> avevo un hard disk intero libero così l'ho piazzato lì senza problemi con partizioni
<jester-> forza100: sempre che non sia il cd bacato
<forza100> speriamo...ne ho fatti almeno da ieri...per mia bacatezza
<forza100> almeno 5
<attempt> se hai intero hd libero puoi scegliere di installare grub su quell'hd li e cambiare l'ordine di boot da bios ai due hd successivamente da bios. eviti che grub ti sovrascriva l'mbr di windows.
<forza100> ho cliccato su suspend però la schermata rimane invariata...cambiano solo le stringhe nello script
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> forza100: controlla md5sum della iso che hai scaricato, se guisto masterizzi a basa velocità e rifai
<forza100> il problema è che tutti i file scaricati e controllati non erano buoni...dove li trovo i file buoni!?
<opa> jester-== glpiana buon giorno
<glpiana> ciao opa
<attempt> riparti da capo. scegli di intallarlo sull'hd libero. quando sei alla fine vedrai che ti avverte di cosa formatta  e vedi un campo avanzate, ci clicchi e scegli di mettere grub sul medesimo hd. poi vai avanti e lui completa l'installazione formattando il disco e installando tutto quanto.  finora non hai mai installato perche' ti sei fermato sempre a una delle fasi preliminari.
<forza100> ok ma ora son bloccato lì...come faccio a uscire?premo reset?
<attempt> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<attempt> poi controlli md5 dal programma di masterizzazione
<forza100> ma proprio da torrent li ho scaricati...e tutti non compatibili
<attempt> masterizza massimo 4x
<glpiana> !release | forza100
<ubot-it> forza100: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<attempt> si puoi pure resettare.
<attempt> se md5 non quadra e' inutile che  masterizzi un cd. sprechi il cd e basta.
<forza100> provo a fare queste cose...nel frattempo sto scaricando altri file...sperando che vadano bene...
<forza100> grazie mille ragazzi
<attempt> forza100 se dici di mettere grub sullo stesso disco.
<attempt> poi devi cambiare l'ordine di partenza dei dischi da bios. altrimenti vedi solo win.
<forza100> si si lo so
<jester-> lasci a default che lo mette su sda
<attempt> cambiato l'ordine all'inizio vedi solo ubuntu nel grub.
<forza100> ma come faccio ad impostare la scelta tra i due sistemi operativi?
<attempt> partito ubuntu basta dare in terminale sudo update-grub e ti rileva anche win. da quel momento parti con l'uno o con l'altro.
<attempt> per vedere grub quando avvii il pc premi shift. e li fai la scelta fra ubuntu o windows.
<forza100> ok
<attempt> ha due dischi. eviterei la sovrascrizione di mbr. serve a niente.
<forza100> ma non è possibile impostare che la schermata appaia da sola?
<attempt> cambia l'ordine nel bios e sta' a posto.
<attempt> si
<forza100> di scelta tra i due sistemi
<attempt> si
<attempt> prima metti ubuntu che poi ti diciamo come fare il resto.
<forza100> ok
<forza100> speriamo di farcela
<attempt> tranquillo che si puo'.
<forza100> si lo so
<attempt> forza100 ancora piu' facile.
<forza100> il più è riuscirci
<attempt> imposta da bios come disco primario quello vuoto, impostalo come disco di boot.
<attempt> e metti ubuntu e i
<attempt> il suo grub li.
<attempt> anzi se vuoi andare proprio liscio e lo sai fare rimuovi fisicamentie
<attempt> s
<attempt> fisicamente il disco con win.
<forza100> evitiamo le cose difficili ;)
<attempt> a quel punto sull'unico disco presente fai installazione liscia automatica che fa' tutto da se.
<opa> jester-== http://paste.ubuntu.com/604361/
<xiaoy>  opa ci sei ancora???
<opa> xiaoy== si...... credo
<xiaoy> opa :D
<xiaoy> opa non mi funziona la condivisione, credevo funzionasse, invece...
<xiaoy> :(
<jester-> opa: andato?
<glpiana> xiaoy, su vbox?
<opa> xiaoy== ma la cartella la vedi......quindi cosa potrebbe non andare??....sto pensando.....
<xiaoy> glpiana, ho ubuntu 64 e sto girando ubuntu 32 su vb
<xiaoy> opa, rifacciamo tutto con calma
<glpiana> xiaoy, le guest addition ci sono? ll'extension pack l'hai messo?
<opa> xiaoy== aspetta che qui c'è il mio maestro
<xiaoy> glpiana, le guest addiction dovrebbe averle installate da solo in automatico
<glpiana> xiaoy, da solo non fa proprio nulla, spiacente
<xiaoy> glpiana, sto installando ora
<xiaoy> glpiana, devo installare le stesse anche su ubuntu 32 in VB?
<glpiana> xiaoy, scusa, dove altro vorresti installare le guest addition?
<xiaoy> pensavo anche sulla macchina locale
<xiaoy> cioè sul mio sistema operativo
<xiaoy> glpiana, quindi: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-addition ?
<glpiana> xiaoy, non facciamo casino. anzitutto che vbox usi? quello da repo o quello del sito di oracle?
<xiaoy> glpiana, da repo
<glpiana> xiaoy, vabbè, non è una buona scelta ma dovrebbe andare ugualmente la rete. le guest installale sulla macchina virtuale
<xiaoy> ok
<xiaoy> un secondo
<jester-> glpiana: vanno le usb sulla ose?
<forza100> forse ci siamo
<forza100> finita l'installazione
<forza100> riavviato
<glpiana> jester-, non la uso da parecchio
<forza100> è normale che sul desktop non ci siano cartelle?
<xiaoy> glpiana, mi daresti il nome preciso del pacchetto da installare, grazie?
<opa> forza100== ma la barra laterale c'è
<jester-> forza100: è normale, aggiungi quelle che vuoi cliccando le icone col destro nei menu
<forza100> no
<forza100> quale barra laterale?sopra e sotto si
<jester-> appena avvii se non hai il 3d non carica unity
<forza100> credo di averlo il 3d...lo legge automaticamente o bisogna indicarglielo?
<opa> forza100== natty ha una barra laterale che compare e scompare quando sente il cursore
<jester-> opa: il tuo suffisso == è alquanto fastidioso, metterci un bel : ?
<glpiana> !virtualbox | xiaoy guada le guide di installazione e configurazione così vedi come si mettono le guest
<ubot-it> xiaoy guada le guide di installazione e configurazione così vedi come si mettono le guest: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<glpiana> xiaoy, quando le hai installate, se la guida non ti aiuta a condividere la directory, torna qui a cheidere
<opa> jester-: chiedo scusa
<glpiana> xiaoy, nella guida della configurazione guarda solo la parrte relativa alle guest addition, che ste guide non le aggiornano -.-
<xiaoy> glpiana, quando in Dispositivi -> installa guest addition mi fa uscire il carrello del cd :o ???
<glpiana> xiaoy, non ci siamo
<xiaoy> glpiana, aspe che eseguo il comando :P
<glpiana> xiaoy, che comando?
<glpiana> se il disco non è montato che coando dai?
<glpiana> *comando
<xiaoy> mannaggia
<glpiana> xiaoy, senti, chiudi, leva vbox ose e installa quello di oracle
<glpiana> xiaoy, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<glpiana> xiaoy, la macchina che hai creato rimane, non prreoccuparti
<forza100> ragazzi come mai non tutte le scritte sono in italiano?è normale?bisogna cambiare qlcs?
<glpiana> xiaoy, poi torna una volta che l'hai avviata con la versione oracle
<xiaoy> glpiana, quindi rimuovo l'ose e reinsatllo quello di oracle, e tu dici che la macchina che ho installato rimane?
<glpiana> forza100, hai già fatto gli aggiornamenti=
<glpiana> ?
<xiaoy> glpiana, ok faccio come dici e incrocio le dita
<xiaoy> :)
<forza100> sta facendo...ma credo che quello delle lingue l'ho già fatto
<xiaoy> mannaggia a me sta condivisione serve per lavoro, altrimenti col cavolo che ci spendevo tutto sto tempo
<rustico2011> (17.194266)kernel panic - not syncing:out of memory and no killable process.
<glpiana> forza100, fai gli aggiornamenti e poi vediamo
<forza100> ok
<forza100> poi dovete anche dirmi come impostare la schermata all'avvio per poter scegliere SO
<forza100> se potete ;-)
<opa> xiaoy: non disperare è solo un piccolo nodo ...dopo che l'hai sciolto ti fai quattro risate
<xiaoy> opa, grazie del supporto :)
<rustico2011> sto tentando di caricare ubuntu su un veccio pc windows '98 e mi appare questqa scritta.(17.194266)kernel panic - not syncing:out of memory and no killable process.Qualcuno sa dirmi di cosa si tratta?Grazie
<jester-> rustico2011: va in kernel pancic, caricando il la live o da sistma installato
<glpiana> forza100, una cosa per volta :)
<forza100> ok
<jester-> sistema*
<rustico2011> il sistema ubuntu è su CD. Quando poi appare la scritta il pc poi si blocca completamente e lo devo spegnere solo con il tasto di av
<glpiana> rustico2011, ram quanta n ìe hai?
<rustico2011> 64
<glpiana> rustico2011, leggere i requisiti minimi prima di fare le cose?
<jester-> rustico2011: usa xubuntu cd alternate
<jester-> rustico2011: quanta ram ha il catorcio
<glpiana> jester-, ha 64 mega di ram!
<glpiana> dove vuoi che vada? :D
<jester-> da nessuna parte
<rustico2011> ...64 mb...quindi non potro' utilizzarlo con ubuntu ma solo con xubuntu..corrretto?
<xiaoy> glpiana, scaricato ma quando provo ad installarlo mi dice che va in conflitto con qualche pacchetto dell'ose che ho appena eliminato
<xiaoy> che faccio forzo?
<glpiana> rustico2011, ma neanche con xubuntu mi sa
<glpiana> poi dipende da cosa intendi per "utilizzare"
<jester-> rustico2011: nemmeno xubuntu, li sopra se va bene ci metti puppy
<glpiana> xiaoy, dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<glpiana> !paste | xiaoy
<ubot-it> xiaoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rustico2011> non conosco puppy. cosa è?
<forza100> ha finito gli aggiornamenti ma le scritte rimangono in english...come faccio?
<opa> rustico2011: dream... ha bisogno di 128MB min
<glpiana> forza100, vai si sistema amministrazione supporto lingue
<xiaoy> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/4T4xHGVd
<forza100> ok...ora?
<rustico2011> va be provo se trovo della ram aggiuntiva.
<rustico2011> grazie a tutti
<glpiana> forza100, e meno male che ti avevo detto di levare vbox ose -.-
<jester-> You will need at least 192MiB of RAM to install from this CD.
<xiaoy> glpiana, l'ho levato
<forza100> e cos'è?
<xiaoy> ahhh
<glpiana> forza100, scusa, sbagliato nick :D
<xiaoy> aspe... ma che...???
<forza100> ah...già mi preoccupavo
<glpiana> xiaoy, no non l'hai levato. ti do il comando
<xiaoy> glpiana, ok sto levando
<xiaoy> l'avevo levato col software center
<xiaoy> ma è ancora lì
<xiaoy> sto andando con aptitude
<xiaoy> :)
<xiaoy> glpiana, fatto
<xiaoy> riprovo
<xiaoy> glpiana, ok ora va :)
<glpiana> xiaoy, oki, avvia la macchina virtuale e installaci dentro il pacchetto dkms
<forza100> fatto!!!dovevo solo riavviare
<glpiana> forza100, oki, adesso al boot vedi il menu di scelta?
<forza100> quale?
<glpiana> forza100, del sistema operativo
<glpiana> l'hai chiesto prima tu se non sbaglio
<xiaoy> glpiana, ehmm... non mi crea una voce di menù, qual'è il comando per avviare il VB oracle? XD
<forza100> ehm...non capisco...
<glpiana> xiaoy, te la aggiungerà dopo . fai termina sessione e rientra
<xiaoy> ok
<xiaoy> un secondo allora
<glpiana> <forza100> poi dovete anche dirmi come impostare la schermata all'avvio per poter scegliere SO
<forza100> ok...
<forza100> quando avvio mi parte la schermata viola in cui scegliere so
<glpiana> forza100, a posto allora?
<forza100> penso di si...però c'è poco tempo per scegliere...
<glpiana> forza100, in  un terminale: cat /tc/default/grub
<glpiana> !paste | forza100
<ubot-it> forza100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xiaoy> glpiana, no niente, mi daresti tu il comando per favore :)
<rustico2011> Qualcuno mi sa dire come si fa in ubuntu a riprodurre DVD di film con lettore multimediale:non riesce a leggerli.grazie
<forza100> ragazzi...scusatemi ma se parlate come il dos non vi capisco...come faccio a far partire il terminale?
<glpiana> xiaoy, sicuro che si sia installato?
<xiaoy> forza100, applicazioni -> accessori -> lo trovi li
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | rustico2011
<xiaoy> glpiana, aspe che vedo bene...
<ubot-it> rustico2011: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<glpiana> <glpiana> forza100, in  un terminale scrivi : cat /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> forza100, poi copi tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | forza100
<ubot-it> forza100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rustico2011> grazie siete veramente in gamba
<xiaoy> glpiana, già non è installato, mi da dpkg: errore nell'elaborare virtualbox-4.0_4.0.6-71344~Ubuntu~lucid_amd64.deb (--install):
<xiaoy>  pacchetti in conflitto - virtualbox-4.0 non verrà installato
<xiaoy> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<xiaoy>  virtualbox-4.0_4.0.6-71344~Ubuntu~lucid_amd64.deb
<FloodBotIt1> xiaoy: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> xiaoy, usa pastebin per favore -.-
<xiaoy> glpiana, era solo quello che hai visto... niente di più
<glpiana> xiaoy, dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<xiaoy> glpiana,  http://pastebin.com/Hh3Lhf0n
<forza100> cos'è pastebin?
<xiaoy> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> xiaoy, sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox-guest-additions virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-dkms virtualbox-ose-guest-dkms virtualbox-ose-guest-utils  virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<forza100> se io scrivo cat /etc/default/grub e poi dò invio mi dice che il file o la directory non esistente
<xiaoy> glpiana, così non mi leva nache le macchine salvate???
<xiaoy> *anche
<glpiana> forza100, controlla cosa scrivi
<glpiana> xiaoy, no
<xiaoy> glpiana, ok fatto comunque -.- ora sta installando correttamente VB :)
<xiaoy> glpiana, wow sei un esperto :D
<xiaoy> ok sono nel nuovo Vb
<xiaoy> avvio la mia macchina virtuale
<glpiana> xiaoy, ora fai dispositivi -> installa guest addition
<glpiana> xiaoy, anzi aspetta, non farlo partire per ora
<glpiana> xiaoy, nella macchina virtuale apri un terminale
<glpiana> xiaoy, scrivi: sudo apt-get  install dkms
<xiaoy> glpiana, ho appena avviato ;-P
<glpiana> oki, prima il comando
<glpiana> appena si accende :)
<xiaoy> glpiana, wow ora le guest addition sono già montate come cdrom. le vedo
<glpiana> xiaoy, ti è apparso l'autorun?
<xiaoy> ok installo prima dkms
<xiaoy> si
<glpiana> sì prima quello
<opa> glpiana: è come la mamma XD....a forza di fuffetti sulla nuca alla fine ti porta sempre sulla strada giusta
<glpiana> lol
<xiaoy> glpiana, installti
<xiaoy> che fo?
<glpiana> xiaoy, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<xiaoy> glpiana, in quale ubunru XD?
<xiaoy> *ubuntu
<xiaoy> virtuale o no?
<glpiana> xiaoy, se non paliamo più del virtuale te lo specifico
<xiaoy> ah ok, un sec
<xiaoy> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/152132
<xiaoy> questa è sulla virtuale eh
<glpiana> xiaoy, oki, fai partire l'installazione delle guest e fa vedere la schermata quando termina
<xiaoy> ok
<xiaoy> glpiana, sudo sh VBoxLinuxAdditions.run ?
<glpiana> xiaoy, ma non era uscito l'autorun?
<xiaoy> glpiana, no mi aveva montato il cd in automatico e basta
<glpiana> attendi
<xiaoy> cosa?
<xiaoy> :D
<xiaoy> glpiana, ho avviato, sta installando
<glpiana> xiaoy, ok
<xiaoy> http://imagebin.org/152134 glpiana
<glpiana> xiaoy, premi invio e riavvia la macchina virtuale
<xiaoy> glpiana, oki
<roxdragon> salve
<xiaoy> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> xiaoy, ora va su dispositivi -> cartelle condivise
<xiaoy> glpiana, è già impostata la cartella da condividere
<glpiana> xiaoy, ok, che nome hai dato alla cartella?
<xiaoy> Condivisa-VB
<xiaoy> naturalmente è /home/xiaoy/Condivisa-VB
<xiaoy> ed è situata sul mio os
<glpiana> xiaoy, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo mount -t vboxsf Condivisa-VB /mnt
<xiaoy> ok fatto, ora la trovo in /mnt?
<glpiana> xiaoy, ls /mnt    e vedi se ci sono i file
<glpiana> xiaoy, se i sono aggiungiamo la riga ad fstab
<xiaoy> glpiana, ci sono \o/
<xiaoy> ora basta che metto quella riga in fstab e va ?
<xiaoy> no vero!
<xiaoy> qual'è la sintassi corretta?
<glpiana> xiaoy, un secondo e ti dico
<xiaoy> grazie
<glpiana> xiaoy, lo montiamo dove? sotto /media/Condivisa-VB
<xiaoy> si mi va bene
<xiaoy> creo prima cla cartella sulla macchina virtuale
<xiaoy> la cartella è stata creta in media
<xiaoy> ora aspetto tue :)
<glpiana> xiaoy, si aspetta perchè forse non serve
<xiaoy> ah
<xiaoy> glpiana, se è un casino non ti preoccupare, creo un piccolo shell script e tutto e fatto :)
<glpiana> xiaoy, http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#sharedfolders prova a guardare qui
<xiaoy> glpiana, quindi sembra che venga montata da sola in automatico
<glpiana> xiaoy, prova a riavviare e vedi
<xiaoy> ok
<snake_> buondì
<IzNoGud78> salve chan... buon dì
<jester-> aiò
<xiaoy> glpiana, no non la monta
<xiaoy> vabbe non importa
<xiaoy> faccio a mano ;o
<glpiana> :)
<xiaoy> oh glpiana grazie assai
<xiaoy> è roba di lovor, quindi... capisci no
<glpiana> :)
<xiaoy> glpiana, il problema è che montandola da root con sudo ora non posso scriverci sopra da utente nella macchina virtuale
<xiaoy> ma non è un gran problema copio con sudo se serve
<glpiana> xiaoy, comincia ad aggiungere il tuo utente della macchina virtuale al gruppo vboxsf
<xiaoy> fatto
<glpiana> xiaoy, termina la sessione e rientra
<glpiana> xiaoy, poi vai a vedere sotto media se c'è una cartells sf_Condivisa-VB
<xiaoy> non c'è :(
<glpiana> xiaoy, vai su dispositivi cartelle condivise, edita la cartella che hai creato e dimmi che spunte hai messo
<xiaoy> glpiana, manca il montaggio automatico
<glpiana> xiaoy, io ho messo automatico e rendi permanente
<xiaoy> ho spuntato e riavvio
<glpiana> xiaoy, non mettere sola lettura se devi scrivere
<xiaoy> si
<xiaoy> glpiana, non la monta in automatico comunque, bisogna editare fstab
<xiaoy> ma non importa a me va bene così, salvo la macchina e via
<glpiana> xiaoy, no non c'è bisogno
<xiaoy> :)
<glpiana> xiaoy, sicuro che sotto media non c'è?
<xiaoy> si
<glpiana> xiaoy, spegni del tutto la macchina virtuale invece di riavviarla
<xiaoy> ok
<xiaoy> glpiana, si ora la monto e ci posso pure scrivere
<xiaoy> come la collego sul desktop?
<glpiana> xiaoy, crea un collegamento e copiatelo sul desktop
<xiaoy> glpiana, su media non posso scrivere :)
<xiaoy> faccio con ln
<xiaoy> ?
<glpiana> xiaoy, fai con ln
<xiaoy> ln -s /media/cartellacondivisa /home/xiaoy/Desktop/cartellacondivisa ?
<xiaoy> una cosa così va bene?
<xiaoy> glpiana, ^
<glpiana> xiaoy, sì, ma coi nomi corretti :D
<xiaoy> XD
<xiaoy> glpiana, funziona da dio
<glpiana> bien
<ilMartiniano> Buon giorno a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu su un secondo HD. In quanto nel primo HD ho Win 7, nel secondo ho installato ubuntu (anche se ho sbagliato a posizionare il bootloader perchè non mi andava in porto l'installazione se lo mettevo sull'hd di win 7) ora quando vado a fare il boot (modificando a mano l'ordine d'avvio degli hd) mi spunta la lista degli header da selezionare, seleziono l'unico che c
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, frase troppo lunga, si legge fino a: seleziono l'unico che
<ilMartiniano> c'è e mi si riavvia subito il pc.
<glpiana> !grub | ilMartiniano segui la guida ripristino
<ubot-it> ilMartiniano segui la guida ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ilMartiniano> questo per ripristinare ubuntu?
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, per ripristinare grub
<ilMartiniano> e per risolvere il bootloader?
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, il bootloader è grub
<ilMartiniano> e si ma se lo ripristino dinuovo sul secondo hd. Mi rimane sempre il dover scegliere il sistema operativo cambiando l'ordine di avvio dei dischi.
<xiaoy> glpiana, io vado ora grazie ancora o/ ciaoo
<xiaoy> opa, grazie ancora o/ ciaoo
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, beh quel lavoro la fai una volta e decidi il disco, poi una volta che si avvia grub potrai scegliere
<ilMartiniano> glpiana: anche se il grub si trova nel secondo HD d'avvio?
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, se dai priorità al secondo disco io non vedo il problema
<ilMartiniano> faccio partire quindi il secondo disco per prima capito
<ilMartiniano> glpiana un'ultima cosa... quando installai il bootloader ho scelto sdb1... dovevo scegliere sdb?
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, sì
<ilMartiniano> ahh capito
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, aspetta però
<glpiana> controlla con sudo fdisk -l quale è a e quale b, perchè potrebero cambiare a cambio dell'ordine di boot
<ilMartiniano> si si già controllato è sdb
<glpiana> ok
<ilMartiniano> glpiana e per togliere il grub che ho installato su sdb1?
<ilMartiniano> (quello installato al momento dell'installazione
<glpiana> boooh :)
<ilMartiniano> XD
<ilMartiniano> il comando per vedere se ancora è li? c'è?
<francesca> buon giorno da qualche tempo non riesco piu a visualizzare alcuni video per esempio quelli di you tube. ho provato ad eseguire qualche aggiornamento m non essendo molto pratica non so se vi sono riuscita  qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi??
<fester-> ho installato i driver ati proprietari e quando do il comando aticonfig mi esce questo: Fail to link to fglrx-libglx.so, please check whether driver is installed correctly
<glpiana> francesca, digita in un terminale: dpkg -l | grep flash
<glpiana> !paste | francesca
<ubot-it> francesca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fester-> ho seguito la guida ufficile
<glpiana> francesca, e poi anche questo:  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<francesca> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604384/
<ilMartiniano> glpiana scusami ma per far partire il bootloader dal disco di win 7, dovrei creargli una partizione nel disco di win 7?
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, no, il disco di 7 è sda?
<francesca> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604385/
<ilMartiniano> glpiana si
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, e per bootloader intendi grub?
<ilMartiniano> si o qualsiasi altro XD
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, allora lo installi in sda
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, senza numeri
<glpiana> francesca, sudo apt-get remove --purge libswfdec-0.8-0  swfdec-gnome swfdec-mozilla
<glpiana> francesca, poi riavvia firefox e riprova
<ilMartiniano> glpiana, capito ti ringrazio
<glpiana> :)
<fester-> per me nessuno ? :)
<francesca> glpiana: provo ora grazie
<glpiana> !pazienza | fester-
<ubot-it> fester-: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<fester-> lo so
<glpiana> fester-, vedo che c'è un bug
<glpiana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/709505
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 709505 in fglrx-installer "[MASTER] fglrx failed to install/upgrade due to being incompatible with 2.6.38 kernel" [Critical,Fix released]
<glpiana> fester-, mi pare dal commento 38 cominciano a parlarne
<glpiana> fester-, ma vedo soluzioni un po' macchinose. vedi tu che fare
<fester-> si lo sapevo anch'io
<fester-> infatti oggi sono ritornato al 35
<glpiana> e va beh, allora sai già tutto :D
<fester-> ma non pensavo che mi facesse lo stesso problema
<fester-> in pratica 2 giorni fa avevo la 10.10 con kernel vers 37 mi pare e' driver proprietari tutto ok
<glpiana> stacco, ciao a tutti
<fester-> poi sono passato alla 11.04 con kernel 38 e driver proprieatri a puttane
<fester-> ho formattato e ho instllato la minimal con driver proprietari e kernel 35 ed eccomi qui :)
<fester-> forse manca qualche libreria o pacchetto.........
<francesca> glpiana  non ha funzionato quando su you tube  provoa visuzzualizzare un video mi dice che ci sono dei plugin mancanti
<ilMartiniano> glpiana, già andato?
<ilMartiniano> Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu... non mi è riuscita per un errore numero 5 input/output error
<ilMartiniano> questa è l'img http://img16.imageshack.us/i/screenshotbyx.png/
<ilMartiniano> http://img837.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1pb.png/
<fester-> a quanto pare il driver e' installato correttamente
<fester-> soltanto che con il monitor LCD esterno si dovrebbe aumentare lo span per coprire tutta l'area del display
<ilMartiniano> vado a mangiare torno subito, le foto degli errori sono sopra, grazie mille
<francesca> buon giorno da qualche tempo non riesco piu a visualizzare video da alcuni siti per esempio you tube ho fatto laggiornamento dei plugin che mi diceva erano mancanti ma nonostante tutto niente
<francesca> buon giorno da qualche tempo non riesco piu a visualizzare video da alcuni siti per esempio you tube ho fatto laggiornamento dei plugin che mi diceva erano mancanti ma nonostante tutto niente. qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?
<ivan72> fancesca................
<francesca> ivan72: si
<ivan72> devi installare java
<ivan72> ok?
<filo1234> francesca: dpkg -l | grep flash
<filo1234> francesca: metti su pastebin il risultato
<filo1234> francesca: anche dpkg -l | grep gnash
<filo1234> ivan72: con i video di youtube java non c'entra nulla
<ivan72> leggi sul  forum
<filo1234> linka
<filo1234> !paste | francesca
<ubot-it> francesca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesca> ubot-it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604395/
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<filo1234> francesca: hai un plugin che blocca i video pare
<filo1234> francesca: xul-ext-flashblock                    1.5.12-1build1                                  mozilla extension to block Adobe Flash content
<filo1234> francesca: disabilitalo da firefox
<filo1234> riavvia firefox e prova
<francesca> ubot-it: provo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'provo'
<filo1234> hem
<ilMartiniano> rieccomi
<francesca> non me lo fa disinstallare
<filo1234> francesca: cioè?
<filo1234> devi andare nelle estensioni di firefox e disabilitarlo
<ilMartiniano> Stavo per installare ubuntu  su un secondo HD (nel primo c'è win7) ho messo il bootloader su sda(win7) e al momento dell'installazione mi è spuntato quest'errore  http://img16.imageshack.us/i/screenshotbyx.png/
<ilMartiniano> http://img837.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1pb.png/
<francesca> filo1234: vado nei componenti aggintivi di fir. e la vove disistalla e´ scura nel senso c´ e scritto ma non attiva
<filo1234> francesca: chiudi firefox e apri un terminale
<filo1234> francesca: sudo apt-get remove --purge xul-ext-flashblock
<francesca> filo 1234    non ha funzionato
<filo1234> francesca: ma hai lubuntu?
<filo1234> francesca: installato lubuntu-desktop o cosa?
<francesca> filo1234: 10.04
<filo1234> si ma installata come?
<filo1234> francesca: il cd da dove lo hai scaricato?
<francesca> dal sito ubuntu e da dove? fino a un po di tempo fa non avevo nessun problema
<filo1234> francesca: sul sito di ubuntu non c'è lubuntu
<francesca> filo1234: non lo so piu scusa ma e´ passato un po di tempo
<filo1234> francesca: apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<filo1234> metti su pastebin
<francesca> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604402/
<filo1234> il fatto è che se hai usato il cd scaricato dal sito di lubuntu, non è una distro ufficiale e non possiamo sapere cosa facciano...per cui non è supportata e la versione di flash che hai tu non è nei repo ufficiali
<filo1234> spetta
<filo1234> francesca: ok allora fai una cosa
<filo1234> francesca: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer
<Scall> francesca: ma non è che in Firefox, in Componenti aggiuntivi -> Plugin, hai Shockwave Flash disattivato?
<filo1234> francesca: quando ha finito ridammi dpkg -l | grep flash
<francesca> filo1234: ho provato ad attivarlo e disattivarlo mille volte prima di oggi non cambiava niente
<filo1234> francesca: rimuovi tutto ciò che riguarda flash
<francesca> filo1234: gianfranco@ubuntuGianfranco:~$ dpkg -l | grep flash ii  flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound        0.0.svn2431-3                                   Adobe Flash Player platform support library for E
<filo1234> francesca: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<francesca> filo1234: fatto
<filo1234> francesca: poi scrivi su firefox  nella barra degli indirizzio about:plugins
<filo1234> e copia quello che esce
<Hitek> ciau
<Hitek> scusate come faccio a tornare con l'interfaccia vecchia di ubuntu? questa barra non mi piace...
<francesca> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604408/
<filo1234> francesca: scusa ma dpkg -l | grep gnash l'avevi dato prima?
<francesca> si
<filo1234> e non ti ha dato nulla?
<filo1234> io vedo che c'è
<francesca> filo1234: rifaccio
<filo1234> francesca: sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash
<francesca> filo1234: fatto
<filo1234> l'ha rimosso?
<francesca> fi credo di si
<francesca> filo1234: credo di si
<filo1234> francesca:  dpkg -l | grep gnash l'avevi dato prima?
<filo1234> ops
<filo1234> francesca:  dpkg -l | grep gnash
<Hitek> anche la lingua italiana. piu completa non si puo mettere?
<filo1234> Hitek: per l'interfaccia classica devi fare il logout e scegliere ubuntu classico
<Hitek> per la lingua?
<francesca> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604411/
<filo1234> francesca: sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash-common
<francesca> filo1234: fatto
<filo1234> francesca: dpkg -l | grep swfdec
<francesca> filo1234: ok non mi da niente
<filo1234> francesca: ok sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<filo1234> francesca: quando ha finito chiudi firefox e riprova il tubo
<glpiana> ola
<francesca> filo1234: ancora non va
<durarara> svn: Merge source required
<francesca> filo1234: ?????
<glpiana> francesca,  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> su pastebin
<elisa_p> salve ho un problema con il wi-fi ieri non mi partiva poi .. mi hanno fatto inserire dei codici e ora si vede .... solo che quando riavvio il wi-fi non viene attivato per farlo "partire" devo inserire "sudo modprobe b43" come faccio per renderlo definitivo
<francesca> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604413/
<glpiana> elisa_p, vai sul gestore dei driver aggiuntivi e dimmi cosa risulta installato
<elisa_p> glpiana qualche giorno fa hai aiutato il mioragazzo
<glpiana> francesca, sudo apt-get remove --purge swfdec-mozilla  libswfdec-0.8-0
<elisa_p> che aveva lo stesso problema ...
<durarara> svn: Merge source required come faccio scarico il source richiesto ?
<elisa_p> nessun driver proprietario attivato ... lo devo riattivare?
<Hitek> stavo facendo l'aggiornamento e mi è caduta la connessione, ora quando riprovo ad aggiornare mi da un errore...
<francesca> glpiana: fatto
<Hitek> come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> elisa_p, cosa elenca?
<glpiana> francesca, dai di nuovo: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> Hitek, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Hitek> mi ha tolto i vecchi aggiornamenti così?
<glpiana> durarara, fornisci un contesto
<elisa_p> glpiana http://img215.imageshack.us/i/schermatafh.png/
<francesca> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604416/
<glpiana> Hitek, no, se ha fatto qualcosa ha configurato roba non ancora configurata
<glpiana> francesca, chiudi firefox, poi riavvialo e torna qui
<francesca> glpiana: ok
<durarara> sto cercando di cancellare l ultimo commit fatto http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-gnome/packages/experimental/nautilus-actions/?op=log&rev=0&sc=0&isdir=1
<glpiana> elisa_p, il sistema è aggiornato?
<elisa_p> si
<durarara> facendo un merge "svn merge -c -26106"
<glpiana> durarara, e che c'entra con ubuntu?
<glpiana> !chat | durarara
<ubot-it> durarara: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mikunos> salve ragazzi
<elisa_p> glpiana asp ci sono degli aggiornamenti ... ora li faccio
<mikunos> glpiana: Buongiorno
<durarara> be grazie per il non supporto
<durarara> visto che non sapevo a chi chiedere
<glpiana> elisa_p, ok, se l'unica cosa che non fa è caricare il modulo glielo facciamo mettere noi
<glpiana> elisa_p, oki, allora aggiorna
<glpiana> ciao mikunos
<francesca> glpiana: eccomi
<glpiana> francesca, sulla barra degli indirizzi scrivi: about:plugins     e poi copia tutto su pastebin
<mikunos> glpiana: Ho fato partire il mio pc con il vecchio kernel e sembra che l'audio funzioni, ma cercando di aprire una shell ho notato che l'applicazione shell non funziona
<durarara> glpiana, visto che ubuntu si basa su debian e gnome...
<francesca> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604418/
<glpiana> francesca, nel terminale: locate libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> mikunos, che applicazione shell?
<francesca> glpiana: fatto
<mikunos> glpiana: proprio l'applicazione shell
<mikunos> la bash
<mikunos> come la chiami
<mikunos> Terminale
<glpiana> durarara, qui c'è supporto per ubuntu limitatamente ai pacchetti dei repository ufficiali
<glpiana> francesca, è uscito qualcosa?
<glpiana> mikunos, ok, il terminale. su che interfaccia sei?
<mikunos> sto usando gnome con unity
<francesca> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604421/
<glpiana> francesca, sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> mikunos, passa in tty con ctrl+alt+f1 e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep gnome-terminal    poi premi alt+f7 o f8 per tornare qui e dirmi cosa ha elencato
<francesca> glpiana:  problema http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604422/
<durarara> glpiana, ma visto che il sapere è libero e che scrivere non costa nulla anche se l argomento è diverso da "solo i pacchetti dei repository ufficiali di ubuntu" potresti comunque sprecarti in un suggierimento, piuttosto non rispondere o scrivi non lo so
<glpiana> durarara, ti ho indicato dove parlarne
<glpiana> !irc | durarara
<ubot-it> durarara: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<durarara> !impara l'educazione | glpiana
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> francesca, dai sudo apt-get update
<mikunos> ii  gnome-terminal                             2.32.1-0ubuntu3                            The GNOME terminal emulator application
<mikunos> ii  gnome-terminal-data                        2.32.1-0ubuntu3                            Data files for the GNOME terminal emulator
<francesca> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> mikunos, termina la sessione ed entra con ubuntu classico
<glpiana> francesca, metti su pastebin quanto è uscito
<francesca> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604425/
<glpiana> francesca, quel libflashplayer.so che hai nella home sai da dove arriva?
<francesca> glpiana: non lo so ma credo dai pacchetti
<glpiana> francesca, proviamo: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<francesca> glpiana: non fa niente
<micheleainardi> Ciao a tutti .. qualcuno mi sa dire se esiste un canale sull'emulatore Dolphin di Wii? Vorrei lanciare un gioco e vedere come gira ma mi chiede il wimote. Vorrei provarlo da tastiera
<glpiana> francesca, scrivi: ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<mikunos> glpiana: ok
<mikunos> adesso rifunziona
<mikunos> Unity mi ha proprio rotto
<glpiana> !chat | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> scusa mikunos :)
<glpiana> chat | micheleainardi
<glpiana> !chat | micheleainardi
<ubot-it> micheleainardi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mikunos> sai che mi sta capitando?
<glpiana> no
<mikunos> su firefox il menu è centrato
<mikunos> è molto strano
<glpiana> mikunos, spostalo :)
<mikunos> e come?!
<micheleainardi> grazie :)
<glpiana> mikunos, ma dici il menu che appare  sulla barra in alto?
<mikunos> si il menu file, modifica, visualizza, ecc
<francesca> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604429/
<glpiana> mikunos, è una applet quella. la vuoi tenere? se no la togli e i menu tornano sulle applicazioni
<glpiana> francesca, chiudi firefox e riavvialo e torna qui
<mikunos> glpiana: adesso nel Ubuntu Classico tutti i menu pare che siano stati ripristinati correttamente
<mikunos> glpiana: ma quello di Firefox è centrato
<mikunos> solitamente si trovano a sinistra
<glpiana> !image | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<francesca> glpiana: di nuovo qui
<glpiana> francesca, prova youtube
<elisa_p> glpiana ora riavvio
<francesca> glpiana: quando provo mi dice :Devi eseguire l'upgrade del tuo Adobe Flash Player per guardare questo video.
<mikunos> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/152144
<glpiana> francesca, sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<francesca> glpiana: come lo scopro?
<glpiana> mikunos, azz, non avevo capito che era così
<glpiana> francesca, uname -a
<francesca> glpiana: Linux ubuntuGianfranco 2.6.32-31-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 18:24:35 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<elisa_p> glpiana rieccomi ... non và
<glpiana> francesca, scarica http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<francesca> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> francesca, estrailo nella home e sovrascrivi quello presente
<glpiana> elisa_p, vai sui driver aggiuntivi e dimmi se è cambiato qualcosa
<elisa_p> no
<glpiana> elisa_p, oki, mettiamo a mano.
<elisa_p> tutto uguale a prima
<glpiana> elisa_p, che interfaccia hai?
<elisa_p> classica
<glpiana> elisa_p, scrivi nel temrinale: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<glpiana> elisa_p, in fondo aggiungi una riga e scrivi: b43
<francesca> glpiana: gliho detto di estrarlo nella home ma non mi ha chiesto di sovrascrivere
<glpiana> francesca, nel terminale: ls -la libflashplayer.so
<elisa_p> riavvio? glpiana
<glpiana> elisa_p, prova :)
<francesca> glpiana: -rw-rw-r-- 1 gianfranco gianfranco 10601968 2010-09-04 01:17 libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> francesca, non l'hai scompattato nella home
<elisa_p> glpiana -- ora funziona
<glpiana> :)
<elisa_p> glpiana grazie
<glpiana> prego
<elisa_p> glpiana un altra cosa ... ho installato il compliz ma le finestre non fluttuano
<marcovaldo> ragazzi buon sabato c'è qualcuno che mi può suggerire un metodo per installare amule 2.3.1 tramite un file di estensione 1rc1???
<elisa_p> sembra che on prende gli effetti
<glpiana> elisa_p, ma ne hai di effetti?
<francesca> glpiana: credo di averlo fatto
<elisa_p> glpiana no non ha effetti .. io li ho abilitati ...
<glpiana> marcovaldo, da dove l'hai preso sto file?
<marcovaldo> dal sito amule.org
<elisa_p> marcovale ... apri ubuntu center e scrivi amule
<glpiana> francesca, boh. prova di nuovo con: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<elisa_p> te lo istalla automaticamente
<marcovaldo> elisa_p la versione 2.3.1 non dovrebbe essere più recente???
<francesca> glpiana: non fa niente
<glpiana> francesca, chiudi e riapri firefox e provalo
<Hitek> glpiana,  niente non riesco arisolvere...
<glpiana> Hitek, spiega
<elisa_p> marcovaldo io installerei quella supportata :-)
<Hitek> glpiana,  l'errore del aggiornamento non riuscito, ci sta anche il segnale di divieto ora
<glpiana> Hitek, metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Hitek
<ubot-it> Hitek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcovaldo> già fatto
<elisa_p> marcovaldo anche perchè non mi sembra che ci sono stati grandi aggiornamenti ... a me risulta che è la stessa versione da 18 mesi
<Hitek> ti posso fare uno screen
<glpiana> !image | Hitek
<ubot-it> Hitek: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marcovaldo> grazie di tutto elisa_p
<elisa_p> marcovaldo di nulla
<francesca> glpiana: funziona grazie!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> francesca, meno male -.-
<glpiana> non ne avevo altre
<francesca> glpiana: :-p
<Hitek> non funge con "stamp"
<elisa_p> glpiana provo a cambiare le impostazioni ma sembra che gli effetti non li prende ... provo a cambiare driver prprietari e mettere gli altri
<elisa_p> Hitek vai su accessori e metti cattura schermata
<Hitek> fatto fn + stamp
<Hitek> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/schermatace.png/
<glpiana> elisa_p, aspetta
<glpiana> elisa_p, nel terminale scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> elisa_p, incolla la riga che esce
<Dade_> salve volevo chiedere Ubuntu ha lo stesso problema di debian ? cioè i flash player  fanno arrivare la cpu a 100
<elisa_p> glpiana VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)
<glpiana> Dade_, cisuro che sia una cosa così diffusa?
<glpiana> elisa_p, scrivi:   lsmod | grep nvidia
<Dade_> glpiana,  bho sul canale di debian non sanno dirmi nulla perchè nessuno risponde
<Hitek> Dade_,  anche io avevo lo stesso problema con la 10.4, i video di youtube si mangiavano la cpu
<glpiana> Dade_, ma tu hai questo problema?
<Dade_> glpiana,  si Hitek  a si? e come hai risolto?
<Hitek> cambiando...xubuntu :(
<glpiana> Dade_, che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<Dade_> glpiana,  è debian
<Dade_> glpiana,  appunto chiedevo se ubuntu aveva questo problema
<glpiana> Dade_, vabbè. potresti passare su #ubuntu-it-chat ?
<elisa_p> debian va configurato bene
<Dade_> glpiana,  hai ragione , elisa_p  lo sò ma non è poi così differente
<freepenguin0> ciao ho installato xubuntu 11.04 e adesso non mi vede più alcuna connessione wireless.come fare?
<glpiana> freepenguin0, scheda wifi interna o usb?
<freepenguin0> interna è un portatile
<freepenguin0> con la versione precedente di xubuntu andava tutto bene
<Hitek> glpiana hai visto lo screen?
<elisa_p> glpiana VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)
<glpiana> Hitek, guardo ora
<glpiana> freepenguin0, sciriv lspci e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | freepenguin0
<ubot-it> freepenguin0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Hitek, chiudi tutto e nel temrinale dai il comando che ti ho detto prima
<Hitek> gia fatto, ma niente
<glpiana> <glpiana> elisa_p, scrivi:   lsmod | grep nvidia          <----------
<freepenguin0> glpiana, nn posso xke ovviamente sto scrivendo da un altra postazione e ovviamente sul pc ke voglio far andare nn ha internet
<freepenguin0> comunque viene fuori della roba
<elisa_p> glpiana nvidia               7098106  27
<Hitek> freepenguin0, usa un pennino usb :P
<glpiana> elisa_p, termina la sessione e al login clicca sul tuo nome e poi in basso scegli ubuntu classic
<elisa_p> ma sono in ubuntu classic
<glpiana> freepenguin0, sai individuare la riga relativa alla wifi?
<elisa_p> o no?
<freepenguin0> glpiana, quella che mi interessa è network controller broadcom che in effetti vedo
<glpiana> elisa_p, se non van gli effetti no :D
<elisa_p> ok
<glpiana> freepenguin0, quello volevo sapere. ti do le istruzioni
<glpiana> freepenguin0, guarda qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/604441/
<glpiana> freepenguin0, questo non lo puoi fare sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter ma scarichi il pacchetto da ubuntu packages
<freepenguin0> glpiana, ok ora provo ma è un problema noto per questa scheda/versione xubuntu?  (visto che avevi già pronte le istruzioni)
<Hitek> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elisa_P> ero gia in ubuntu classic glpiana
<elisa_P> :-)
<glpiana> freepenguin0, ho una wifi della broadcom e il problema in realtà è solo questione di licenze
<glpiana> freepenguin0, il firmware è proprietario e quindi non fornito di default
<glpiana> elisa_P, ok :) hai detto che hai messo già ccsm?
<elisa_P> si
<glpiana> elisa_P, e non fa nulla?
<Hitek> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/604443/
<elisa_P> no
<elisa_P> 0
<elisa_P> ho provato a mettere anche il cubo (che non so come si gira) abilitare disabilitare ma niente
<glpiana> Hitek, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> elisa_P, boh
<glpiana> io di effetti so ben poco
<elisa_P> provo a mettere gli altridriver
<glpiana> elisa_P, quali altri?
<elisa_P> http://img215.imageshack.us/i/schermatafh.png/
<freepenguin0> glpiana, su packages in che sezione sarà quella libreria?
<Hitek> glpiana,  stesso errore
<glpiana> elisa_P, boh, prova
<elisa_P> provo
<glpiana> Hitek, dammi due minuti che provo una cosa
<Hitek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604446/
<Hitek> ok glpiana
<glpiana> freepenguin0, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/b43-fwcutter
<glpiana> Hitek, scrivi: mv /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages_old
<glpiana> Hitek, poi dai sudo apt-get update
<Hitek> permesso negato
<Hitek> sudo?
<glpiana> Hitek, sì :)
<Hitek> senti la puzza fin là :°
<freepenguin0> dice che we:apsta_mimo.o non lo può aprire
<freepenguin0> glpiana,
<freepenguin0> no niente asp
<glpiana> Hitek, lol
<Hitek> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/604448/ suda anche tu :D
<glpiana> Hitek, gksu software-properties-gtk
<elisa_p> glpiana non và .... qualiasi effetto
<glpiana> Hitek, cambia il server in basso alla prima scheda
<glpiana> elisa_p, glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> elisa_p, magari ti dice di mettere mesa-utils. installale
<Hitek> server principale
<glpiana> clicca e vai su altri. prendi garr
<glpiana> tra i server italiani. o fastbull
<elisa_p> non è istallato
<glpiana> elisa_p, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils (controlla il nome del pacchetto, vado a memoria)
<elisa_p> giusto
<freepenguin0> glpiana, li x li va ma al riavvio nn funziona uguale
<Hitek> faccio un test dei migliori server
<elisa_p> ora?
<glpiana> elisa_p, ancora glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> freepenguin0, digita: rfkill list
<elisa_p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604451/
<Hitek> glpiana su 4 che ne ho provati 4 faild
<glpiana> Hitek, come failed? dovrebbe dire yes o no
<freepenguin0> glpiana, fatto
<Hitek> nel senso che mi fallisce
<Hitek> sempre per lo stesso errore
<elisa_p> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/604451/
<glpiana> elisa_p, ps aux | grep compiz
<glpiana> freepenguin0, che ti elenca?
<freepenguin0> glpiana, hpwifi wireless lan soft/hard blocked: no
<elisa_p> elisa     2315  0.0  0.0   4172   848 pts/0    S+   15:32   0:00 grep --color=auto compiz
<glpiana> freepenguin0, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> elisa_p, no, non va. lsmod | grep nvidia
<elisa_p> nvidia               9766978  31
<glpiana> Hitek, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<freepenguin0> sia lo che eth0: interface doesnt support scanning   (ci tengo a precisare che se riavvio e lancio sudo modprob b43 funziona però anche mettendolo nelle cose da lanciare all'avvio nn funziona)
<glpiana> elisa_p, non so perchè non va
<elisa_p> se lo rinstallo?
<glpiana> freepenguin0, ah se carichi il modulo dopo funziona?
<elisa_p> cambia qualcosa?
<glpiana> elisa_p, non so dirti. ci sono problemi con le nvidia 7300 per il momento
<elisa_p> ok allora aspettio
<glpiana> freepenguin0, gksu gedit /etc/modules   e in fondo scrivi b43
<elisa_p> non è urgente
<elisa_p> grazie di tutto
<glpiana> :)
<freepenguin0> glpiana, fatto provo a riavviare
<glpiana> ok
<freepenguin0> mm no nn funge
<glpiana> freepenguin0, lsmod |grep b43
<freepenguin0> glpiana, niente
<glpiana> freepenguin0, cat /etc/modules | grep b43
<freepenguin0> glpiana, si lo trova
<glpiana> l'avevi aggiunto su una nuova riga?
<freepenguin0> si si
<glpiana> freepenguin0, dopo riavvio deve caricarlo. dai dmesg | grep b43
<freepenguin0> da roba
<glpiana> freepenguin0, copia su una chiavetta e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> freepenguin0, ma attaccargli un cavo non si può?
<freepenguin0> eh no nn si può
<freepenguin0> strano xò
<Hitek> glpiana,  fatto
<freepenguin0> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/a5x95ky8
<glpiana> Hitek, cosa?
<Hitek> <glpiana> Hitek, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<glpiana> freepenguin0, lsmod | grep wl
<glpiana> Hitek, sudo apt-get update
<freepenguin0> da wl e lib80211
<eusugnu> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> freepenguin0, vai sul gestore dei driver aggiuntivi
<freepenguin0> nessun driver disponibile
<glpiana> freepenguin0, e se dai sudo modprobe b43   va?
<freepenguin0> glpiana,  eh si ho provato anche ora
<glpiana> freepenguin0, ok, connettiti qui con quello
<nicotano> salve
<Dade_> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao Dade_
 * realnot hi guys
<opa> glpiana: posso chiederti il parere su questo articolo.....  http://dylanmtaylor.com/2011/04/17/fixing-lexmark-printer-driver-installation-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<glpiana> apsì ma passiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> *sì
<ilMartiniano> Salve a tutti ho  un problema con un HD... lo smart status mi dà "Disk failure is imminent" che utility posso usare su ubuntu per cercare di salvarlo?
<enzotib> ilMartiniano, non credo che si possa salvare via software un disco che ha un problema hardware
<Arkyos> salve
<Arkyos> ah, ciao glpiana, :D
<ilMartiniano> so in questi casi che si può provare un utility
<glpiana> ciao Arkyos
<Arkyos> comunque, sono passato alla versione successiva, la 10.04, su quel computer di cui ti parlavo qualche giorno fa. Ma ripentendo le procedure, non succede niente di nuovo
<glpiana> Arkyos, ok, però non mi ricordo qual era il problema :D
<Arkyos> non riuscivo ad installare Rakarrack
<glpiana> Arkyos, ah già :)
<Arkyos> anche facendo quel comando con "search"... mi avevi detto che succedeva questo perché avevo una versione troppo vecchia
<glpiana> Arkyos, aptcache search rakarrack
<glpiana> *pat-cache
<glpiana> ossì
<glpiana> *apt-cache
<Arkyos> ok!
<Arkyos> lo ha trovato.
<Arkyos> e adesso?
<Arkyos> glpiana: cosa devo fare, ora?
<glpiana> Arkyos, sudo apt-get install rakarrack
<vitoo> buon giorno a tutti!
<vitoo> qualcuno sa configurare Samba?
<filo1234> vitoo: spiegati
<Arkyos> glpiana: non va
<Arkyos> posto in pastebin?
<glpiana> sì
<Arkyos> aspe'... mi dai il link?
<vitoo> filo1234: voglio creare una lan tra win e ubuntu, dovrei usare Samba no? l'ho installato ma nn so configurarlo
<filo1234> vitoo: nel senso che vuoi condividere una cartella su Ubuntu in modo che sia accessibile da windows?
<vitoo> filo1234:  esattamente! cartellE molto grandi!
<filo1234> vitoo: allora hai installato gia samba?
<Arkyos> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604484/
<vitoo> filo1234: si
<filo1234> vitoo: ok allora devo creare un utente samba  sudo adduser nomeutente
<vitoo> filo1234: ho trovato qst guida ma nn riesco a fare il primo passo! http://linux.html.it/guide/lezione/3193/condivisione-con-windows-samba/
<glpiana> Arkyos, chiudi eventuali gestori di pacchetti aperti
<Arkyos> ho solo mozilla e terminale aperti
<glpiana> Arkyos, ps aux | grep apt
<Arkyos> glpiana: quindi?
<filo1234> vitoo: hai fatto?
<glpiana> Arkyos, quindi aspetto che tu mi dica se è uscito qualcosa
<vitoo> filo1234:   al posto di 'nomeutente' devo inventarlo?
<filo1234> certo un utente che userà la condivione
<Arkyos> sì: 1950  0.0  0.1   3336   788 pts/0    S+   16:52   0:00 grep apt
<glpiana> Arkyos, ps aux | grep dpkg
<vitoo> filo1234:  e che vuoldire tutta sta cosa: inserire un nome utente che corrisponda all'espressione regolare configurata
<vitoo> attraverso la variabile NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM}. Usare l'opzione "--force-badname"
<vitoo> per non forzare il controllo oppure riconfigurare NAME_REGEX.
<filo1234> vitoo: usa un nome normale
<Arkyos> 1953  0.0  0.1   3336   788 pts/0    S+   16:54   0:00 grep dpkg
<vitoo> filo1234: l'ho fatto ma mi risponde in qll modo che ho appena postato
<Arkyos> glpiana: cosa significa?
<filo1234> vitoo: e che nome stai dando?
<vitoo> filo1234:  vito
<filo1234> vitoo: non è che ci sia gia il nomevito?
<filo1234> vito
<glpiana> Arkyos, nulla, stavo cercando qualcosa che bloccasse. riavvia il pc e torna
<Arkyos> ok
<enrylinux> sera
<vitoo> filo1234: stessa cosa con nomi diversi, anche più lunghi
<filo1234> vito è impossibile sta mettendo qualche carattere strambo
<enrylinux> ciao glpiana
<vitoo> filo1234: instintivamente mettevo la prima lettera grande! :( primo passo fatto
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> adesso sudo smbpasswd -a nomechehaiusato
<Arkyos> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> ciao enrylinux
<Arkyos> ripeto la procedura di installazione?
<glpiana> Arkyos, sì
<vitoo> filo1234:  password messa, mi chiede nuovo valore
<filo1234> ??
<vitoo> filo1234: inserire nuovo valore o premere INVIO per quello predefinito
<enrylinux> ora ho messo anche ubuntu 11.04 oltre kubuntu che avevo gia' messo
<filo1234> vitoo: non so di cosa parli hai usato la stessa password che hai usato quando hai creato l'utente?
<enrylinux> per entrambi ho usato l'opzione nomodeset
<Arkyos> wooo
<vitoo> filo1234: mi diceva di cambiarla e ne ho inventata una nuova
<Arkyos> funziona! grazie, glpiana :D
<glpiana> Arkyos, :)
<filo1234> vitoo: ma uff
<enrylinux> ho qualche problema con unity e compiz
<filo1234> vitoo: non fare di testa tua
<glpiana> enrylinux, spiega
<vitoo> filo1234: sorry sorry sorry... mi sembrava una cosa che dovevo fare di seguito
<filo1234> adesso sudo smbpasswd -a nomechehaiusato
<vitoo> filo1234: ok
<filo1234> quando te lo chiede stessa password dell'utente creato prima
<enrylinux> se tocco il configuratore di compiz mi crasha la barra in alto
<Arkyos> glpiana: e dai, però! Ora non va jack! (lo stesso problema si era presentato al portatile, ma lo avevo risolto...)
<Arkyos> Non ricordo come ho fatto...
<vitoo> filo1234: added
<filo1234> ok adesso facciamo una cartella di prova
<filo1234> vitoo: mkdir condivisione
<enrylinux> e poi devo resettare unity
<enrylinux> unity --reset
<glpiana> !jack | Arkyos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jack'
<glpiana> !jackd | Arkyos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jackd'
<glpiana> uff
<vitoo> filo1234:  non ti seguo. Non fa niente con qst comando.
<filo1234> vitoo: il comando crea una cartella
<Arkyos> dice: "Could not connect to JACK server as client.
<Arkyos> - Overall operation failed.
<Arkyos> - Unable to connect to server.
<Arkyos> Please check the messages window for more info"
<filo1234> vitoo: chmod 777 condivisione
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Jack Arkyos
<vitoo> filo1234: ma non succede niente, scala riga ma non succede niente
<filo1234> lo dici tu, se non da errori è tutto ok
<enrylinux> qualcuno ha riscontrato lo stesso problema?
<filo1234> vitoo: usi gnome?
<vitoo> filo1234:  penso di si, lo sto facendo da terminale,ho ubuntu 10
<filo1234> vitoo: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<filo1234> vitoo: ti si apre un file ora
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ,ho problema con sito rai,installato moonlight cmq nn si vede ,prima si,cn installazine pulita 10.04 no,idee?
<vitoo> filo1234:  uffa!!! 'g' di merda! è da giorni che provo a fare sta cosa. si si è aperta
<hobo> carica all infinito ...
<filo1234> vitoo: cerca la riga ;security = user   e togli il ;
<hobo> la rotellina ke precede il segnale gira ma poi nn appaiono immagini
<vitoo> filo1234:  già nn c'è
<filo1234> ok
<hobo> devo installare qualke codec o altro?
<filo1234> vitoo: ora vai alla fine del file
<filo1234> vitoo: devi aggiungere  una paio di righe
<vitoo> filo1234: pregoù
<filo1234> vitoo: http://pastebin.com/caAr9wjT
<filo1234> aggiungi queste righe, chiaramente cambiando nel path i valori se sono diversi
<vitoo> filo1234:  le aggiungo così direttamente alla fine?
<filo1234> si
<vitoo> filo1234: devo portare tutto allo stesso 'livello' o è ugale?
<filo1234> ?????
<filo1234> ho difficoltà a capirti
<vitoo> filo1234:io ti ho capito solo adesso invece, devo andare in qll sito e aggiungere qll righe, giusto?
<filo1234> ti ho messoli le righe che devi aggiungere
<filo1234> sono 4
<vitoo> filo1234: come un cretino io avevo aggiunto il link invece! ahahah
<Arkyos> quindi, glpiana, che faccio?
<glpiana> Arkyos, ti ho indicato una guida
<Arkyos> glpiana, non figurano i problemi menzionati
<vitoo> filo1234:  scusa ma l'ultima parola del percorso (condivisione) sarebbe il nome della cartella che devo creare per condividere giusto?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> vitoo: no aspetta
<filo1234> se hai seguito i miei comandi l'abbiamo creata con quel nome
<vitoo> filo1234: non posso condividere proprio tutto direttamente? levo condivisione e lascio tutta la home
<Arkyos> presuppone che si avii normalmente premendo start, quando a me appare una finestra di errore
<filo1234> vitoo:
<filo1234> 7:05 < filo1234> ok adesso facciamo una cartella di prova
<filo1234> 17:05 < filo1234> vitoo: mkdir condivisione
<filo1234> se l'hai fatto è una prova
<filo1234> poi se funziona condividerai quello che ti pare
<vitoo> filo1234: allora metto qll righe senza l'ultima parola condivisione?
<filo1234> nooooooooooooo
<filo1234> copia così com'è!
<vitoo> filo1234: fato
<vitoo> filo1234: fatto, chiudo e salvo?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> salva e basta e poi copia tutto il file su pastebin perchè voglio vederlo
<filo1234> !paste | vitoo
<ubot-it> vitoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Arkyos> glpiana: vabbè, se è un problema, non fa niente
<vitoo> filo1234: http://pastebin.com/U34knEXw
<glpiana> Arkyos, sto cercando
<glpiana> Arkyos, ps aux  | grep jack
<filo1234> vitoo: ok chiudilo ora
<vitoo> filo1234: fatto
<filo1234> vitoo: dimmi cosa ti da il comando pwd
<Arkyos> va bene, tanto devo assentarmi per 5 minuti :D
<glpiana> Arkyos, ti ho dato un comando
<glpiana> l'hai visto?
<vitoo> filo1234:  /home/vito
<filo1234> vitoo: ls -l condivisione
<vitoo> filo1234: totale 0
<filo1234> eh?
<filo1234> vitoo: tutta la riga
<filo1234> vitoo: ah scusa ls -ld condivisione
<vitoo> filo1234:  se mando ls -l condivisione mi da ' totale 0 '
<filo1234> si si perchè è vuota
<vitoo> filo1234:  drwxrwxrwx 2 vito vito 4096 2011-05-07 17:00 condivisione
<filo1234> vitoo: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<vitoo> filo1234:  sicuro non sia 'smb' ?
<filo1234> vitoo: ti ha dato errore?
<vitoo> filo1234: si, dovrebbe essere qst no? ' sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart '
<filo1234> vitoo: prova
<vitoo> filo1234:  prima mi da errore e poi: bash , directory non esistente
<Arkyos> rieccomi, glpiana
<Arkyos> 3475  0.0  0.1   3336   784 pts/1    S+   17:35   0:00 grep jack
<Arkyos> glpiana: sebbene non ci capisca niente :D
<glpiana> Arkyos, scrivi: jackd
<Arkyos> sì
<filo1234> vitoo: lsb_release -a
<vitoo> filo1234: su una guida mi dice di attivare il servizio mediante il comando '/etc/init.d/smb start'
<Arkyos> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604494/
<vitoo> filo1234: posto tutto? sono 5 righe?
<filo1234> vitoo: dimmi che versione ti da
<vitoo> filo1234: ubuntu 10.10
<vitoo> maverick
<filo1234> vitoo: uhm non ce l'ho adesso, fai una cosa sudo /etc/init.d/s     e premi tab un paio di volte
<filo1234> vitoo: altrimenti postami ls /etc/init.d/
<vitoo> filo1234: decidi tu, io nn so d che parli
<vitoo> filo1234: che faccio allora?
<filo1234> ls /etc/init.d/
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vitoo> filo1234: http://pastebin.com/XTdXyKxT
<filo1234> vitoo: sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<vitoo> filo1234:  mi dice che conviene mandare un altro comando al posto d qst ecc ecc.. te lo posto? sono 6 righe tipo
<filo1234> no vabbè sudo service smbd restart
<filo1234> ma l'ha riavviato comunque
<vitoo> filo1234:  smbd start/running, process 2640
<filo1234> vitoo: ok
<vitoo> filo1234:  credo voglia dire qst.
<filo1234> adesso devi provare da windows
<vitoo> filo1234:  ok due sec
<vitoo> filo1234: il terminale lo chiudo mentre?
<filo1234> ti disturba?
<filo1234> non succede niente se lo lasci aperto
<vitoo> filo1234: che devo fare su win?
<Arkyos> vabbè, non fa niente, glpiana
<Arkyos> grazie mille lo stesso; ci si sente
<filo1234> vitoo: be su windows dovrai cercare la condivisione in rete
<filo1234> vitoo: oppure da start > esegui > \\ip_ubuntu\condivisione
<filo1234> vitoo: però per windows non posso aiutarti quello devi saperlo tu
<vitoo> ok
<filo1234> guarda nelle risorse di rete al limite e cerca
<vitoo> filo1234:  in risorse di rete non c'è niente praticamente, i due pc sono collegati tramite un router wifi alice, è corretto o devono essere collegati diretti?
<vitoo> uh
<vitoo> qualcuno ha mai avuto a che fare con samba?
<MatteoR> !samba | vitoo
<ubot-it> vitoo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<MatteoR> vitoo: Ti consiglio prima di dare un'occhiata su quel link
<vitoo> MatteoR: grazie. tu l'hai mai usato samba?
<MatteoR> vitoo: Non l'ho mai provato... non ho mai avuto questa necessità
<MatteoR> vitoo: Però ho sentito parlare bene di samba
<MatteoR> vitoo: Che problema hai? magari riesco lo stesso a dare una mano
<vitoo> MatteoR:  beato tu. Anche io, ma non riesco ad usarlo, mi leggo qst ultima guida e vedo un po'
<vitoo> MatteoR: dovrebbe essere tutto sistemato ma da win, qnd entro in workgroup>samba è tutto vuoto
<MatteoR> vitoo: Devi specificare da ubuntu quali cartelle condividere
<MatteoR> vitoo: Tasto destro>condividi
<MatteoR> vitoo: Scusa... "Opzioni di condivisione"
<vitoo> MatteoR: si l'ho fatto, ma niente
<monica> ieri ho notato un surriscaldamento del pc ..ho provato a ricercare soluzioni.mi avete consigliato un comando da terminale che  edita un file su grub o simile ora non mi ricordo..la situazione non cambia....consigli???
<MatteoR> vitoo: Aspetta...
<vitoo> MatteoR: in reatltà è un attimino più complessa la cosa, però penso di averla fatta nel mondo giusto la condivisione, grazie a filo1234
<monica> esiste un programma che mi permette di aumentare il numero di giri delle ventole magari in .exe visto che su linux non esisteun applicazione simile e provare a farlo partire con wine?
<monica> anche se la soluzione non e molto pratica? visto che in exe non vorrei lavorare?
<MatteoR> monica: Questo richiede un kernel windows vero e proprio. Dovresti cercare di regolarle dal BIOS (ma mi ricordo che non puoi fare questo), o trovare qualcosa di nativo
<MatteoR> vitoo: Scusa... sto provando. Non sto dormendo ;)
<monica> di nativo pare che non ci sia nulla ..non so da dove cercare...hoprovato a fare ricerche sul forum di ubuntu..sembra che si possa risolvere solo dal bios ..ma dal mio pc non fa....non vorrei ritornare mai su winzoz
<monica> ieri non mi hai consigliato di aggiornare il bios ...giusto?
<MatteoR> monica:Sì, ma dubito che troverai quell'opzione. se trovo qualcosa ti dico. Tu resta in linea
<monica> ok io intanto continuo a cercare su gogle qualcosa ..
<vitoo> MatteoR: grazie, io provo ma è abbastanza morto. Da win cmq vedo il lan creata e accedo a samba, la cartella è vuota però
<vitoo> MatteoR: aspetta scusa, ti interessa sapere che mi da un errore appena apro samba? xD
<MatteoR> vitoo: Sei sicuro di aver impostato lo stesso gruppo di lavoro sia su samba che su win?
<vitoo> MatteoR: io l'ho creato con samba, poi sono andato su win, e l'ho 'trovato' tra le risorse di rete...
<MatteoR> vitoo: Hai guardato la guida? Hai messo mano al file di configurazione=
<vitoo> MatteoR: l'ho fatto prima con un aiuto qui.
<MatteoR> vitoo: Ok
<MatteoR> vitoo: che errore ti dice?
<MatteoR> vitoo: Ho letto adesso
<vitoo> MatteoR: dice che potrebbe essere un errore di conf : 50: 	enable spoolss = yes
<monica> matteoR guarda il risultato di questo programma per monitorare le ventole....http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604512/
<MatteoR> monica: metti "sudo pwmconfig" per avviarlo
<MatteoR> monica: sudo esegue operazioni con privilegi amministrativi
<MatteoR> vitoo: quale conf di preciso?
<MatteoR> vitoo: Te lo dice?
<vitoo> MatteoR: smb.conf
<monica> ecco il risultato...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604514/
<MatteoR> vitoo: Postami il file digitando "cat /etc/samba/smb.conf" usando pastebin
<MatteoR> !paste | vitoo
<ubot-it> vitoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MatteoR> monica: Non hai i moduli per gestire le ventole
<vitoo> MatteoR: l'avevo postato prima, è qst che vuoi no? http://pastebin.com/U34knEXw
<monica> si stavo propio traducendo .....daove vado per recuperarli?
<vitoo> MatteoR: forse ho trovato l'inghippo. server string
<vitoo> MatteoR: dovrei metterlo > file server    mi segui?
<MatteoR> vitoo: Io pensavo ad un'altra cosa
<MatteoR> vitoo: "spoolss" è sbagliato. "spools" è giusto
<MatteoR> vitoo: riga 50 del file postato
<MatteoR> monica:  forse ho trovato qualcosa... aspetta
<monica> si ti seguo
<vitoo> MatteoR: ma io qst nn l'ho toccato, cm'è possibile che sia sbagliato 'da solo' ?
<vitoo> MatteoR: lo cambio allora?
<MatteoR> vitoo: prova
<monica> non vedo i messaggi forse la mia connessione si e interrotta
<monica> ce ce
<MatteoR> monica: "sudo apt-get install lm-sensors" , poi "sudo sensors-detect" e digiti yes fino a quando non finisce (segui le istruzioni, potrei sbagliarmi). Questo dovrebbe provare tutti i moduli per caricare il monitoraggio delle temperature. Non garantisco che li trovi, ma almeno prova
<vitoo> MatteoR: mentre lo facevo sul terminale sono spuntati una decina di error: line 3: bad flagvector
<vitoo> con diversi numeri 'line'
<MatteoR> vitoo: con gedit? se sì, ignorali
<vitoo> MatteoR: si. ok
<MatteoR> vitoo: Sono piccoli bug, ma non sono "critici"
<MatteoR> monica: Sei ancora viva?
<monica> hiihihih si mi chiedeva di inserire indirizzi di certi cosi..aspetta ti do il risultato di tutto
<vitoo> MatteoR: stesso errore mi da! In rete ho trovato qst risposta al problema, come ti sembra? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=61530
<monica> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604524/ perke gia stavo provandolo a fare pria che me lo dicessi ma non ci  capivo nulla...
<monica> matteor ....ci sei?
<MatteoR> monica: ok, anche se era meglio che provavi tutte le possibilità
<MatteoR> monica: allora "sudo modprobe coretemp"
<MatteoR> monica: da questo momento le temperature sono sotto controllo
<MatteoR> monica "sensors" da terminale per visualizzare la temperatura
<monica> fatto
<monica> vuoi i risultati?
<MatteoR> monica: sarà il kernel linux a gestire le ventole in base alla temperatura raggiunta
<MatteoR> monica: fammi vedere dai
<monica> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604529/...
<nicola88> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con gestore aggiornamenti. cliccando su installa aggiornamenti mi dà un messaggio di errore : "scaricamento dei file di pacchetto non riuscito. controllare la connessione internet" nei dettagli : "failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_11.0.696.57-r82915_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 209.85.227.136 80]"
<nicola88> che significa?
<zaganator> salve a tutti
<zaganator>  mi sono collegato per chiedere un parere veloce!!!
<zaganator> posso?
<MatteoR> monica: ma ad un certo punto si spegneva da solo il pc surriscaldato? Le temperature sono più che miti
<vitoo> puoi
<monica> sara matteor che siano giuste ma il pc sotto e bollente.......strano....solo 26 e 43 ....lol
<zaganator> grazie
<MatteoR> monica: è normale che il pc si scaldi
<zaganator> allora sto installando xubuntu su di una chiavetta
<zaganator>  e vorrei sapere se secondo voi
<vitoo> MatteoR: ti sei arreso con me o eri troppo  impegnato? xD
<MatteoR> monica: un po' meno se si spegne per surriscaldamento
<ilMartiniano> Rieccomi qui :) stavolta ho un problemino con l'impostazione della schermata di accesso. Dato che sono l'unico utente nelle impostazioni ho messo l'opzione per non dover scegliere ogni volta l'utenza. L'ho impostato ma non funziona, l'utenza me la chiede lo stesso. Ed ho notato che nelle impostazioni non mi fa scegliere l'utenza da mettere di default: http://img233.imageshack.us/i/schermataij.png
<zaganator> l'hardware a cui si riferisce il SO farà riferimento al pc dal quale sto lavorando!!!
<monica> non si e mai spento..e che ho notato calore eccessivo al pc dal momento successimo alla installazione di ubuntu.prima avevo wn ..e non era cosi caldo...capito?
<MatteoR> vitoo: Nono. Cmq che errore ti diceva?
<monica> mi devo preoccupare?
<vitoo> MatteoR: sempre lo stesso
<MatteoR> monica: Ma ogni tanto senti la ventola girare?
<MatteoR> vitoo: Ora guardo
<vitoo> MatteoR:  cambio le conf come dice la guida? .. ho paura commino un casino
<monica> sempre ed e a bassi regimi......non va mai a elevarli..e un po strano
<zaganator> scusate ho il vizio di usare l'"a capo":    allora sto installando xubuntu su di una chiavetta e vorrei sapere se secondo voi l'hardware a cui si riferisce il SO farà riferimento al pc dal quale sto lavorando!!!
<MatteoR> vitoo: fai "sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.con.bck" così in caso di problemi, hai il backup
<MatteoR> vitoo: Segui la guida
<MatteoR> vitoo: è molto affidabile
<vitoo> MatteoR: metto la stringa faccio il backup e poi che devo fare? ql'ora succede un casino come torno indietro?
<vitoo> MatteoR: scusaste il ' ql'ora '
<MatteoR> monica: Ti dico che anche il mio si scalda, ma lo fa sempre. anche con win 7. Forse con win non ci facevi caso (mi è capitato anche questo). è normale
<vitoo> MatteoR: dopo che mando il comando, che dovrebbe succedere? perchè qua nn è succ niente!
<MatteoR> vitoo: con il comando che ti ho postato ti ho salvato il file attuale. Se succede qualcosa, si trova in /etc/samba e si chiama smb.con.bck. Lo rinomini in smb.conf e torna tutto come prima Cmq non ti preoccupare.
<monica> va be..ok pero se mando sensor dovo 10 minuti...la temp non cambia...quindi non li ritengo molto affidabili quei dati...sara cosi come dici..mi fido....perostaro in guardia...perke il mio pc e un gioiellino...grazie mille ancoracaro...ci abbiamo provato
<vitoo> MatteoR: thanks. seguo la guida e ti faccio sapere! ;)
<monica> ciao io ti saluto ..il mio lavoro mi chiama...da noi in questi casi si dice...scallonisi...
<monica> "scallonisi"...hihihihihiii
<MatteoR> monica: metti il computer sotto sforzo per mezz'ora, si alzeranno di 10 gradi
<MatteoR> ciao monica
<monica> ok ascoltero il tuo consiglio........
<monica> ciao matteo r..."scallonisi a trabballai mi toccara"
<monica> grazie ancora
<filo1234> monica: bai e movvirì
<monica> ahahahahahahah
<monica> filo 1234 da dove chatti?
<monica> conosci planet games?
<filo1234> monica: non qui in chat o in pvt
<monica> scusate
<ilMartiniano> è possibile convertire un file video .vro in mpeg o avi tramite ffmpeg?
<MatteoR> !chat | monica :)
<ubot-it> monica :): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MatteoR> zaganator: Sì. Linux fa riferimento al pc con cui stai lavorando, a meno che lo usi sotto virtualbox o vmware
<zaganator> MatteoR davvero?
<zaganator> MatteoR quindi se mi porto dietro la chiavetta su di un'altro pc non avro la stessa resa e magari non funzionerà...?
<attempt> esatto
<MatteoR> zaganator: esatto
<Ola86> ciao raga
<Ola86> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ola86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604533/
<MatteoR> zaganator: Dipende dall'hardware che il pc dispone. a certi pc piace linux, ad altri meno
<Ola86> vi posto un picoclo problema..
<attempt> se lasci i driver video vesa di default hai molte possibilita' di farlo funzionare sulla maggioranza dei pc. lo devi lasciare cosi' come e' dal punto di vista driver.
<zaganator> MatteoR ma se ogni volta mi facessi un'aggiornamento tramite apt... non è che si trova e si memorizza tutti i driver del caso?
<Ola86> ho fatto un piccolo file di configurazione samba.. mi dite quello che non va?
<Ola86> mi racc, aspetto vostre notizie...
<Ola86> :)
<MatteoR> zaganator: In che senso? non ho capito
<MatteoR> Ola86: Che errore ti dice?
<Ola86> quando riavio samba.. asp che posto.
<attempt> zaganator l'installazione di qualsiasi driver proprietario lo rende meno compatibile.
<vitoo> MatteoR: la guida è per ubuntu 8.04. ci sono un po' di differenze nelle righe, sec te se le cambio di sana pianta funziona?
<zaganator> MatteoR ti dico in pratica cosa vogliofare
<Ola86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604535/
<MatteoR> vitoo: Prova, il backup ce l'hai
<vitoo> Ola86: anche tu problemi con Samba?
<zaganator> MatteoR mi serve fare una cosa simile semplicemente perchè non voglio lasciare tracce sul pc di casa di mio suocero e mi piacerebbe portarmi apresso tutte le mie password senza dovermi ogni volta fare il log in nei diversi forum o app che utilizzo!!!
<Ola86> ma.. diciamo che fino a 5 gg fa andava tuttp
 * MatteoR mi viene da piangere con questo samba
<Ola86> ahahah
<Ola86> avete visto il problema che mi da??
<vitoo> è da un gg che provo a configurlo ma nn va!!
<Ola86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604538/
<Ola86> altro problemino
<Ola86> di sicuro sbaglio qualcosa io... perchè fino a 5 gg fa andava tutto...
<Ola86> bo..
<Ola86> più occhi che guardano sicuramente è una cosa milgiore...
<MatteoR> Ola86 vitoo: è in inglese, ma aggiornata per samba. provate. http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/1203-how-to-install-and-configure-samba-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-via-gui-
<Ola86> grazie... ora riavvio.. magari!!!
<attempt> zaganator ti fai una pennetta che vada bene apposta sul pc del suocero. oppure non installi nessun driver proprietario,lo usi cosi' come e' adesso che ha il massimo della compatibilita' verso la maggior parte dei pc.
<vitoo> grazie tante!
<attempt> zaganator se hai linux sul tuo pc leggere poi i dati nella tua pennetta non sara' un problema comunque questa sia settata.
<MatteoR> vitoo: Scusami, ma le sto provando tutte. Oltre a provare sul mio pc, cerco guide per vedere se qualcuno il problema l'ha già risolto senza che smaddonni per niente
<vitoo> MatteoR: ho cercato qlc anch'io ma nn ho trovato granchè, seguo un po' la guida vediamo come finisce...
<mielo> ciao a tutti
<mielo> ho un problema
<MatteoR> vitoo: Questa mi sembra più user-friendly
<mielo> ho appena istallato gnome 3
<vitoo> MatteoR: definately!
<mielo> ma mi da proiblemi come faccio ad rimuoverlo vi prego aiutatemi?????
<mielo> e rittornare alla versione di prima cioe gnome 2
<MatteoR> mielo: ahia...
<MatteoR> mielo: che problemi ti dà?
<mielo> io stammatina a vevo messo la 11.04
<MatteoR> vitoo: Ok, dimmi se funziona qualcosa
<mielo> di grafica lo schermo balla
<MatteoR> mielo: Provato a disattivare compiz?
<mielo> no
<vitoo> MatteoR: ma scusami un attimo, come cavolo è possibile che mi dice che la directory della cartella non esiste?
<MatteoR> vitoo: cosa?
<MatteoR> vitoo: Ma che palle...
<MatteoR> vitoo: Scusami...
<MatteoR> vitoo: Quando ti dice questo?
<vitoo> MatteoR: qnd scelgo una cartella da condividere.. vabbè lascia stare, vedo un po' io!
<MatteoR> vitoo: ??? Ma com'è possibile?
<MatteoR> vitoo: La cartella che vuoi condividere esiste?
<mielo> matteo mi da sempre problemi
<vitoo> MatteoR: non ne ho idea, dato che manco lo scrivo il percorso ma la scelgo tra le cartelle che ho nei documenti. si, esiste
<marcovaldo> ragazzi ho un problema non qbittorrent
<MatteoR> vitoo: Non so cosa dirti...
<MatteoR> !qualcuno | marcovaldo
<ubot-it> marcovaldo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vitoo> MatteoR: kein problem, grazie lo stesso
<MatteoR> vitoo: Mi dispiace
<marcovaldo> non riesco ad avviare qbittorrent...
<marcovaldo> ho notato che nel monitor di sistema il programma è avviato ma è messo nella posizione sleepping
<mielo> matteo che faccio??
<MatteoR> marcovaldo: se lo avvii da terminale ti dice qualche errore?
<MatteoR> mielo: Non lo so. gnome3 non è ancora supportato da ubuntu, quindi non so aiutarti
<marcovaldo> adesso provo
<MatteoR> mielo: essendo un progetto giovane, è ancora instabile
<MatteoR> mielo: Per rimuoverlo non saprei
<marcovaldo> adesso sembra funzionare... MatteoR che strano
<MatteoR> marcovaldo: chiudilo e riprova con il launcher
<MatteoR> marcovaldo: funge?
<MatteoR> marcovaldo: Sei vivo?
<franpoli> Salve!
<tauro> salve a tutti sto tentando di installare su wine itunes ma scrive il seguente messaggio The file '/home/francesco/Scaricati/iTunesSetup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<zaganator> MatteoR Grazie ragazzi adesso sta finendo di aggiornarsi il sistema poi magari posterò i risultati se possono servire a qualcuno!
<tauro> salve a tutti
<briga_> tauro: devi dargli i permessi di eseguibile. O tasto destro
<briga_> e poi permessi
<MatteoR> zaganator: Ok
<briga_> oppure se preferisci dalla linea di comando
<briga_> chmod +x /home/francesco/Scaricati/iTunesSetup.exe
<briga_> quindi puoi lanciarlo con wine
<tauro> come si fa a dare il permesso???
<briga_> come ti dicevo o da nautilus in finestra. Tasto destro sul file, poi scegli il tab Permessi
<K99Brain> !permessi | tauro
<ubot-it> tauro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<briga_> oppure con il comando che ti ho scritto
<tauro> nautilus è un programma??
<tauro> dove lo trovo???
<K99Brain> !comandi | tauro
<ubot-it> tauro: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<H4ck3r> si ma ragà è inutile mettere itunes su wine , se non trova l'ipod
<H4ck3r> se lo trova invece è un'ottima notizia
<tauro> io ho iphone
<K99Brain> tauro, nautilus è il file manager di gnome
<H4ck3r> tauro, su linux qualsiasi cosa all'esterno del kernel è un programma
<K99Brain> tauro, comunque, anche con wine... io dubito che itunes funga
<tauro> ho trovato un sito che dice che è ok
<H4ck3r> tauro, ad esempio il pannello di gnome è un eseguibile chiamato gnome-panel , il bordo della finestra è un programma chiamato metacity , l'icona delle wifi e reti via cavo è un programmma chiamato nm.applet ecc
<H4ck3r> tauro, sicuramente è ok come player
<H4ck3r> ma del funzionamento coi le periferiche usb ne dubito fortemente
<H4ck3r> facci sapere comunque
<tauro> dunque  su apllicazione trovo il natulis oppure nautilus è il cosidetto terminale???
<tauro> chiedo scusa
<tizbac> nautilus è l'applicazione che ti fa vedere i file su gnome
<tizbac> inclusi quelli sul desktop
<tauro> ok
<tizbac> poi se lo sai riavviare prova a terminarlo e te ne accorgi cosa faceva ^_^
<tauro> la cerco su  ubuntu software
<tauro> nautilus??
<tizbac> ma per fare cosa
<tizbac> cel'hai già installato se hai ubuntu
<tauro> e dove???
<tizbac> se hai kubuntu e ti serve nautilus fai prima ad installare ubuntu-desktop
<tauro> no ubuntu
<tizbac> allora cel'hai
<tauro> si ma dove ???
<tauro> in che sezione di applicazione??
<tizbac> nessuna
<tizbac> è un componente di gnome
<tizbac> l'eseguibile sta su /usr/bin/nautilus penso
<tauro> ok
<tizbac> comunque se hai le icone sul desktop cel'hai per forza :P
<tauro> alle lullia
<tauro> bastave dire tasto destro
<tauro> proprietà
<tauro> e poi
<tauro> permessi
<tizbac> qualcuno usa msn con empathy qua?
<uri3l> beh
<SKANK> ciao scusate mi aiutareste a risolvere un problema ? ho letto che da ubuntu è possibile ripristinare l'avvio di windows xp, a me è successo che formattando un hard disk di mio fratello mi sono ritrovato che non mi si riavvia piu windows, voi sapete come posso ripristinarlo da ubuntu?
<francesco_> salve a tutti
<francesco_> sono tornato
<SKANK> ciao francesco_
<francesco_> a questo punto mi appare questo
<francesco_> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<francesco_> quando provo a inserire il mio iphone sul computer
<francesco_> ho installato itunes
<francesco_> per sbloccarlo
<francesco_> dato che ho preso tre
<francesco_> mi sapete aiutare???
<francesco_> per  favore
<francesco_> sto installando anche amarok
<SKANK> scusa pure io aspetto che qualcuno mi aiuti
<francesco_> a
<enzotib> SKANK, ma vuoi usare ubuntu, ma ubuntu non c'è su quel pc, ho capito bene?
<francesco_> be
<SKANK> nono io adesso sono su ubuntu
<francesco_> c'è certo
<SKANK> e non mi si avvia piu windows che ho inun altro har disk
<francesco_> ma uso wine per emulare itunes
<SKANK> adesso sono su ubuntu lucid
<SKANK> si che cè sul pc ci sono ora
<SKANK> su ubuntu
<enzotib> SKANK, quindi hai dual boot?
<SKANK> ma si ho il dual boot quando mi si avvia solo che è proprio il sistema che mi si è incasinato quello di windows
<francesco_> lo ha fatto la prima volta anche a me no partiva windows  l'unica soluzione che ho trovato e quella di copiare in dati che mi interessavano con in scheda hard diks sun un  hard disk esterno nuovo tramite ubuntu e poi formattare e rinstallare
<vitoo> enzotib: ho problemi con samba, l'hai mai usato? sapresti aiutarmi?
<francesco_> tutto
<SKANK> scusa enzotib  ma mi puoi aiutare oppure no' perchemi sembrava che mi volessi aiutare
<enzotib> no, devo andare
<vitoo> buona serata
<SKANK> sipero' non si fa cosi scusa
<SKANK> mi chiedi del dual boot poi milasci qui cosi col problema
<tizbac> c'è qualcuno che usa empathy qua?
<francesco_> ho risolto io da solo per chi avesse iphone basta semplicemente seguire questo passaggio sul seguente link http://www.lffl.org/2010/12/ubuntu-iphone-non-riconosciuto-dopo-l.html
<vitoo> qualcuno sa darmi una mano con Samba?
<vitoo> come faccio a registrare il mio nick su nickserv
<vitoo> ?
<kimal73> come mai empathy non sempre mi dà la lista dei contatti?
<alnuvola> buonasera
<alnuvola> ho combinato un guaio
<kimal73> stasera tutti inguaiatissimi
<alnuvola> stavo giocando con gli utenti di sistema e ho dato un comando che impostava la directory home in /media adesso nn leggo piu Hd
<kimal73> roba pesante
<alnuvola> come faccio a ripristinare
<kimal73> devi aspettare che tornino dal bar
<vitoo> ahahahah! ha ragione kimal73
<alnuvola> esisite un programma che recupera file cancellati
<kimal73> vorrei capire perchè molte volte empathy non mi dà la lista dei contatti?
<snake__> sera
<luigi> ciao
<luigi> kgk
<roger_> salve, ma banshee crasha a qualcun'altro su natty?
<luigi> jgk
<delta9thc> capito, nessuno ha problemi di crash con banshee
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-08
<tafanari> buonasera a tutti
<tafanari> dopo l'avanzamento ad ubuntu 11.04 il wifi non funziona più sono alle primisime armi su questa piattaforma e non so neanche da dove cominciare vi chiedo perciò di aiutarmi a rimettere tutto aposto
<jester-> tafanari: che scheda hai
<tafanari> come ti dicevo sono proprio a zero credo sia intel
<jester-> tafanari: lspci | grep -i network
<tafanari>  Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01)
<jester-> tafanari: lspci e incolla tutto nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | tafanari
<ubot-it> tafanari: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tafanari> jester:ok
<jester-> tafanari: poi metti anche la risposta a sudo rfkill list
<delta9thc> jester: altri hanno avuto lo stesso problema ed hanno risolto installando linux-firmware-nonfree
<tafanari> http://pastebin.com/FXr7qKbs
<jester-> Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886  mai vista
<tafanari> jester:non ho risposte, ricompare il prompt nella riga seguente
<jester-> tafanari: iwconfig
<tafanari> jester:lo        no wireless extensions.
<tafanari> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<delta9thc> prova a vedere se mettendo quel pacchetto e riavviando risolvi
<tafanari> delta parli con me???
<delta9thc> si ma anche con jester! prova a dare        dpkg --get-selections linux-firmware-nonfree
<delta9thc> guarda se hai il pacchetto gia' installato
<tafanari> dpkg --get-selections linux-firmware-nonfree
<tafanari> linux-firmware-nonfree				install
<delta9thc> almeno quello e' indolore, prima di ricercare driver vari, magari e' li dentro come per isl3890
<delta9thc> allora e' gia' installato, niente, era una prova indolore :-) sfiga!
<jester-> tafanari: prova a installarlo il linux-firmware-nonfree
<delta9thc> purgalo pero'
<delta9thc> vabe' siamo giunti alla stessa conclusione ^__^
<tafanari> jester: sembra sia installato, e che vuol dire purgalo?  sono azero
<jester-> tafanari: guardando in giro non è riconosciuta e si devono i driver di xp con ndiswrapper
<Innerina> Fatemi capire una cosa sui driver ATI...
<delta9thc> strano la isl3890 si, che sfigaccia pero'
<Innerina> ho letto che la ATI ha smesso di rilasciarne nuove versioni...
<jester-> !ndiswrapper ! tafanari
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Innerina> è vero?
<Innerina> *driver video
<jester-> Innerina: ati se ne frega da qualche anno di fare driver per linux, ha mollato i sorgenti a canonical & co e ha detto: arrangiatevi
<tafanari> sono migrato da 5 giorni e per me parlate arabo jester il tuo ultimo post è un comando?
<Innerina> Ah ecco e questi sorgenti ora li stanno sviluppando e sotto che nome?
<jester-> Innerina: quindi adesso sta tutto negli open, salvo qualche raro caso che il gestore installa ancora i propietari che la 80% vanno peggio
<Innerina> Voglio capire se i driver Radeon (o cmq quelli open) sono più aggiornati...
<jester-> Innerina: il driver è radeon e si incarica il sistema di caricarlo al boot, se hai culo di avere una scheda ben supporta vai bene altrimenti puppi
<jester-> Innerina: internoss in natty nividia current a parte il resto ha subito una notevole regressione
<Innerina> Non ho capito l'ultima, riformula meglio...
<jester-> Innerina: aggiornati o no quelli sono
<delta9thc> tafanari, utilizzi i driver di xp in pratica
<jester-> Innerina: in sostanza quasi tutti i driver grafici in natty sono peggiorati, sminchiati anche i nvidia inferiori al current che erano sempre andati bene
<delta9thc> Innerina, non credere che nvidia vada meglio, ho una gt240 su un portatile e unity va solo con gli experimental e freeza anche con gnome( ma fa cacare unity ), con i current va bene, ma per esempio se utilizzo vdpau con smplayer o vlc va lentissimo
<tafanari> delta9thc: scusami davvero, abbiate pazienza cosa dovrei fare allora? non so davvero da dove partire
<jester-> Innerina: piano piano sistemeranno e dpo un mese esce la nuova e si ricomincia
<delta9thc> vero jester, nvidia e' regredita
<jester-> delta9thc: corrent va bene il resto 173 & co sono incasinati
<delta9thc> non avrei mai pensato di vedere i filmati a 1080p rallentati
<jester-> delta9thc: ma il drive è sempre lo stesso
<jester-> e la gestione in natty che è cambiata
<jester-> tafanari: devi trovare i driver pe xp e poi seguire la guida
<delta9thc> current van bene ma non so se siano quelli o altro, i filmati rallentano se vai avanti o indietro
<jester-> tafanari: hai una 32 o una 63 bit
<jester-> 64*
<tafanari> 32
<jester-> tafanari: allora cerca i driver per xp a 32 bit e poi seghi la guida per il wrapper
<tafanari> ma cosè sto wrapper
<delta9thc> natty non nasce bene a quanto sembra
<tafanari> io mi scuso veramente ma sono all'abc
<Innerina> aaah ora ho capito meglio... No perché ho il dubbio se installare gli open invece di quelli proprietari...
<tafanari> ma se non avete tempo per seguirmi passo passo non ci sono problemi riproverò poi
<jester-> tafanari: delta9thc http://wiki.debian.org/prism54
<Innerina> siccome Unity non mi funziona ma a quanto pare è supportato...
<filo1234> nemmeno unity2d ?
<delta9thc> unity e' una porcata che mai avrei pensato prendere posto a gnome
<delta9thc> pazzesco
<Innerina> Mh ho provato solo il sudo unity da Gnome e funziona...
<Innerina> Cmq non che m'interessi + di tanto, almeno il classico funziona...
<Innerina> però voglio il sistema ben funzionante! ^^
<Innerina> Vabbè, mi sa che a questo punto lascio tutto com'è... peccato che si è sputtanato Emerald su Gnome... non va +...
<delta9thc> si ho visto jester, ma per lui e' un casino capire cosa mettere
<jester-> Innerina: installa unity-2d e poi lo scegli alla finestra di login
<jester-> tafanari: famo un prova
<delta9thc> io vado a dormire, buona notte, ciao a tutti :-))
<Innerina> Ma che differenza c'è col 3D? Perché sembra che il mio pc lo supporta...
<tafanari> vi ringrazio provo a seguire quelle indicazioni anche se credo che avrò ancora bisogno di aiuto buonanotte a tutti
<jester-> tafanari: spe
<tafanari> dimmi
<jester-> tafanari: segui per squeeze
<filo1234> Innerina: se lo supporta allora non ho capito il problema
<filo1234> non parte da solo?
<jester-> tafanari: http://wiki.debian.org/prism54
<Innerina> Il problema è che se mi loggo su Ubuntu (Unity) non mi carica niente, tranne sfondo e puntatore!!!
<tafanari> si sono sulla pagina
<Innerina> Su Gnome invece gira tutto correttamente, ma non va + Emerald!
<filo1234> secondo allora è prprio emerald il problema
<filo1234> me*
<tafanari> puoi seguirmi passo passo? sempre tu abbia tempo
<filo1234> va in conflitto con unity che alla fine usa compiz
<jester-> tafanari: apri un terminale
<Innerina> ah sì?
<tafanari> jester: fatto
<jester-> tafanari: sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib/firmware
<Innerina> Allora cosa devo fare, filo1234?
<tafanari> jester:
<jester-> tafanari: wget -O /usr/local/lib/firmware/isl3886 http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-softmac/2.7.0.0.arm
<Innerina> E per far funzionare Unity cosa bisogna fare?
<filo1234> Innerina: io toglierei emerald
<filo1234> e proverei
<jester-> tafanari: se non sei  sul pc in questione fai un copia incolla dalla pagina
<filo1234> per unity devi abilitare il 3d
<filo1234> se non funzia puoi provare con unity-2d
<jester-> tafanari: e wget -O /usr/local/lib/firmware/isl3886pci http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-softmac/2.13.25.0.arm
<filo1234> installando unity-2d-default-settings
<tafanari> jester: dopo il primo comando non horisposta, dopo il secondo mi da permesso negato
<jester-> tafanari: ok
<jester-> tafanari: wget -O /usr/local/lib/firmware/isl3886pci http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-softmac/2.13.25.0.arm
<jester-> tafanari: spe
<filo1234> Innerina: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/unity-2d-qt-now-available-in-ppa-for.html c'è il video per il 2d
<jester-> tafanari: sudo wget -O /usr/local/lib/firmware/isl3886pci http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-softmac/2.13.25.0.arm
<Innerina> E come abilito il 3d, filo1234?
<filo1234> Innerina: be dipende dal driver
<Innerina> Ok, posso togliere Emerald...
<Innerina> Io sto usando i driver proprietari fglrx
<tafanari> jester: posto su pastebin
<jester-> tafanari: devi dare il comando nel terminale
<tafanari> fatto, ma il risultato è lungo     http://pastebin.com/G6Wp67RT
<Fire^fox> qualcuno ancora sveglio ?
<filo1234> Innerina: glxinfo | grep rendering cosa da?
<Fire^fox> ciao filo
<Innerina> n'attimo
<tafanari> jester: ma se come sembra natty per ora non va torno alla 10.10
<filo1234> cia Fire^fox
<tafanari> jester: mi fido del tuo consiglio
<jester-> tafanari: ok h fatto
<Fire^fox> raga ho fatto una minchiata serale, ho cancellato una dir piena di film, come faccio a recuperarla, con photorec mi pare che recuperi qualcosa ma non i nomifile+
<tafanari> jester:cosa hai fatto?
<Innerina> mi dà direct rendering: Yes
<filo1234> Innerina: allora il 3d è attivo
<jester-> tafanari: adesso sudo modprobe -r p54pci ; modprobe p54pci
<jester-> Innerina: sei nel desktop normale?
<Innerina> Yes
<jester-> Innerina: prova dare unity --reset
<snake__> Fire^fox: rassegnati,recuperali così
<Fire^fox> non c'e niente da fare per i nomi ?
<filo1234> Fire^fox: difficile recuperare i nomi
<snake__> mi è capitato lo stesso la scorsa settimana
<Fire^fox> stanchezza..... click e vai
<snake__> non c è niente da fare...solo recuperarli
<snake__> se hanno un tag allora ri
<tafanari> jester:mi da un errore http://pastebin.com/f6C76Wjx
<snake__> si
<jester-> Innerina: ha caricato unity?
<snake__> altrimenti niente
<jester-> tafanari: dici di eesere niubbo ma hai abilitato i proposed e stai usando un kernel instabile
<Fire^fox> boia
<jester-> tafanari: riavvia col -28 generic
<snake__> ragazzi me la corico....buona notte a tutti..cio cio cio
<tafanari> jester: provo a riavviare
<Innerina> Aspetta, cosa dovrebbe fare?
<Innerina> Quel comando
<tafanari> jester:ho solo 2 opzioni 38 generic o recovery
<jester-> tafanari: dentro a old kernel
<jester-> tafanari: la voce sotto a recovery
<tafanari> jester:cosa dovrei fare?
<tafanari> riavviare  e  con la terza opzione si cerca la 28?
<tafanari> jester: la più vecchia è la 35
<jester-> tafanari: non è possibile non avere il 2.6.38-8-generic se non lo hai disinstallato
<tafanari> jester: ma io cercavo la 28 come mi avevi detto tu
<jester-> tafanari: me sò confuso
<tafanari> provo a riavviare e  prendo la 38-8
<tafanari> jester:ok sono con la38-8
<jester-> tafanari: iwconfig
<tafanari> jester:lo        no wireless extensions.
<tafanari> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<tafanari> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Alice-63261401"
<tafanari>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<tafanari>           Tx-Power=20 dBm
<FloodBotIt1> tafanari: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<tafanari>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<jester-> tafanari: connettila che funza
<tafanari> ok provo
<jester-> tafanari: prende un po poco  Tx-Power=20 dBm
<jester-> almeno 30
<tafanari> jester: non va ancora cè forse da riavviare prima?
<tafanari> cos'è tx power ecc ecc?
<jester-> tafanari: il segnale è basso
<jester-> tafanari: sei lontano dal router?
<tafanari> no sono a 2metri
<jester-> tafanari: metti nel paste la risposta dmesg
<tafanari> ok
<Innerina> Lo ha caricato
<jester-> Innerina: cosa
<Innerina> Unity...
<jester-> Innerina: il 2d o ilnormale
<tafanari> http://pastebin.com/iSE7gyBY
<Innerina> solo che i contorni delle finestre sono saltati
<Innerina> il 3d ^^
<jester-> Innerina: spe che proviamo una cosa
<jester-> tafanari: instando dai sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Innerina> ok
<tafanari> jester: wlan0     No scan results
<jester-> tafanari: iwconfig la vede come wolan0 o altro
<jester-> wlan0
<jester-> Innerina: gksu gedit /etc/environment
<jester-> Innerina: aggiungi questa riga
<jester-> UNITY_FORCE_START=1
<Innerina> ma funzionerà se mi loggo sulla sessione Unity?
<Innerina> E' lì che non mi va
<jester-> Innerina: aggiungi la riga, riavvia e prova
<Innerina> Ok
<tafanari> jester: wlan maè meglio che vedi tu http://pastebin.com/iBjSm2SP
<Innerina> jester-: vuoi che ti loggo l'output del comando unity --reset?
<jester-> tafanari: sudo cp /usr/local/lib/firmware/* /usr/lib/firmware
<jester-> Innerina: se hai aggiunto la riga riavvia e entra da unity
<Innerina> sì ho capito, ma l'output del comando precedente mi dice anche che ci sono dei Warning...
<jester-> tafanari: poi fa vedere  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<tafanari> jester: non ho risposta dal primo il secondo vado a darlo
<tafanari> jester: auto lo
<tafanari> iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> tafanari: usi qualche chiavetta internet?
<tafanari> no mai usata
<jester-> tafanari: allora sudo apt-get install wid occhio che chiedi di aggiungerti a un gruppo e dai ok
<tafanari>  mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto forse è meglio tornare alla 10.10 come hai detto prima natty non va
<jester-> tafanari: sei collegato col cavo a internet?
<tafanari> si
<jester-> allora disattiva i proposed e attiva i partner
<jester-> che sta li dentro
<tafanari> jester: i partner sono gia attivi posso disattivare i proposti.
<jester-> tafanari: sudo apt-get install wicd
<tafanari> jester: fatto
<jester-> tafanari: tafanari: sudo dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
<tafanari> jester:
<tafanari> jester: fatto
<jester-> tafanari: riavvia il pc
<tafanari> ok
<tafanari> jester:ok riavviato
<jester-> tafanari: clicca l'icona di wicd nella tray
<tafanari> fatto
<jester-> c'è wlan0?
<jester-> tafanari: c'è o no
<tafanari> dove devo guardare
<jester-> tafanari: si è aperta la finestra di wicd?
<tafanari> se clicco connetti mi chiede la cifratura
<tafanari> si siè aperta
<jester-> tafanari: mettila
<jester-> senza mica va se il tutter è protetto
<tafanari> abbi  pazienza la prendo
<jester-> tafanari: la pass wpa sta dietro al rutter alice
<jester-> è lunga come la fame
<Innerina> jester-: ho provato...
<Innerina> ma il risultato sulla sessione Unity è sempre quello...
<jester-> Innerina: nad?
<Innerina> e qua è sparito sotto ed alcune icone non si vedono...
<jester-> Innerina: è il driver che non ce la fa
<Innerina> forse devo riavviare il server X
<jester-> Innerina: proverei a togliere il proprietari e a lasciar fare ad hal
<jester-> Innerina: e 4 devi riavviare il pc
<Innerina> ah, ma come la spieghi che mi funziona bene Unity dalla sessione Gnome allora?
<jester-> Innerina: fa vedere cat /etc/envinronment
<Innerina> ok, ma come ci arrivo?
<jester-> cat /etc/envinronment
<jester-> e metti nel paste
<Innerina> cat: /etc/envinronment: File o directory non esistente
<Innerina> mi dice solo questo
<jester-> cat /etc/environment
<jester-> c'era una n di troppo
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604656/
<Innerina> l'ultima riga è quella che mi hai fatto aggiungere
<jester-> Innerina: va bene, con le nvidia vecchie funza
<jester-> Innerina: con ati non so
<Innerina> ho una scheda ATI...
<jester-> appunto
<jester-> Innerina: curati glpiana
<jester-> che lui le ati le conosce
<jester-> Innerina: è un portatile?
<Innerina> ah quando lo becco ok
<Innerina> sì è un portatile Toshiba Satellite
<jester-> vado in letto
<Innerina> ok cmq grazie dell'aiuto ^^
<Carlin0> notte
<MeteoPatico> Ciao a tutti ho un problema con gli effetti desktop di kubuntu si disattivano dassoli dicendomi che erano troppo lenti
<v70diesel> salve a tutti
<v70diesel> salve, qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano con un problemino al floppy ?
<v70diesel> ciao gzed_
<v70diesel> salve, qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano con un problemino al floppy ?
<massimo18> Buona domenica
<MeteoPatico> buongiorno a tutti ho un problema con kubuntu natty in pratica gli effetti desktop non funzionano bene dopo un po' si disattivano e se ho delle applicazioni aperte mi va in crash tutto e devo resettare il pc cosa posso fare? ho provato entrambe le soluzioni driver che ci sono nel driver hardware.
<attempt> MeteoPatico
<MeteoPatico> si
<attempt> che scheda grafica hai?
<MeteoPatico> nvidia
<attempt> lspci | grep VGA in terminale
<MeteoPatico> nvidia 8400gs per la precisione
<attempt> ah ok
<MeteoPatico> in più ho notato che a effetti desktop spenti le cpu lavorano al 90% 100% infatti il pc va lento cosa può essere?
<attempt> e' una applicazione che ti manda in crash il sistema grafico.
<attempt> dai top in terminale quando lo fa' e vedi quale applicazione ti sta' impegnando tutte le risorse.
<attempt> lo fa' se non apre niente? che programma avevi aperto quando lo ha fatto?
<MeteoPatico> attempt: non so cosa può essere perchè anche senza nulla aperto si impalla lo stesso non mi è mai successa sta cosa con le distro precedenti
<nicotano> buongiorno
<attempt> MeteoPatico apri konsole, il terminale. dai top. dimmi quale applicazione ti sta' consumando la cpu.
<attempt> giorno nicotano
<nicotano> ciao attempt
<MeteoPatico> attempt: quella che prende più cpu qui dice che è root
<attempt> ok ma quanta<'
<attempt> ?
<MeteoPatico> varia
<massimo18> lol
<attempt> varia sul 90% o sul 5%?
<MeteoPatico> scusa la lentezza ma si impalla varia tra il 30 e il 90 circa
<attempt> intanto scarichiamo il sistema. menu-impostazioni di sistema-avanzate - ricerca desktop-  togli la spunta da abilita desktop semantico nepomuk.
<attempt> poi dai applica.
<MeteoPatico> fatto
<attempt> in generale-desktop-effetti del desktop avanzate. metti pixel piu'  vicino e memoria condivisa.
<attempt> togli sinc verticale
<attempt> poi in generale disabiliti gli effetti del desktop
<checco> ciao a tutti....ormai regolare le ventole del mio pc e un impresa...ma per lo piu e diventata una sfida quasi impossibile senza il vostroconsiglio....settavo lm-sensor su questo pc ma qualcosa sicuramente svaglio...poi nella guida dice di inviare un comando pwmconfig e mi da questo outputhttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604730/  inoltre il comand sensor espone solo questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604731/....cosa posso fare
<checco> thttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604730/
<checco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604730/
<MeteoPatico> attempt: fatto tutto
<attempt> MeteoPatico poi torni in avanzate e vai a gestione dei servizi
<attempt> servizi all'avvio togli powerdevil
<checco> riespongo irisultati scusate la confusione  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604730/  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604731/
<MeteoPatico> attempt: scusa ma non lo trovo
<attempt> MeteoPatico nel menu.
<attempt> impostazioni di sistema-avanzate-gestione dei servizi.
<MeteoPatico> attempt: tu sei molto chiaro ma in impostazioni di sistema non c'è gestione dei servizi o meglio solo io non lo trovo
<attempt> ok puo' darsi nella 4.6 l'abbiano tolto.
<MeteoPatico> boooh non lo so ho ancora la cpu che va al 100% ma è mai possibile l'ho installato a un mio amico ieri e a lui va liscio e da me no :(
<attempt> nel terminale metti top
<attempt> poi clicca su q
<attempt> copiami tutto in paste
<attempt> !paste.
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste.'
<attempt> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MeteoPatico> attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604735/
<checco> provero piu tardi grazie comunque...
<attempt> a vederlo va' bene. cpu 2%. certo che varia. dipende che deve fare.
<MeteoPatico> attempt: non è così il pc va lentissimo credimi col monitor di sistema minimo va al 50%
<MeteoPatico> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MeteoPatico> devo riavviare
<attempt> ok
<Guest75992> scusate ho installato la 11-04
<Guest75992> ho qualche problema
<Guest75992> coma faccio a fare l'aggiornamento?
<Guest75992> tira fuori un errore strano: E:Encoutered a section with no package... E:problem mergelist /var/lib/apt/lists/
<MeteoPatico> attempt: non capisco ora addirittura quando lanci il kickoff me lo mette in alto a sinistra questa distro ha un sacco di bug e problemi su questo pc
<attempt> probabile.
<drugntibuss> ciao a tutti ho la versione di ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx come faccio a passare direttamente alla 11.04 ..senza perdere tutti i dati?
<attempt> !chat | MeteoPatico
<ubot-it> MeteoPatico: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<attempt> MeteoPatico che driver stai usando adesso?
<MeteoPatico> i 173 perchè anche quelli raccomandati non andavano bene in piu' dice che sono attivi ma non abilitati una cosa che non capisco.
<attempt> MeteoPatico allora
<attempt> apri il terminale
<attempt> dai questo comando: nvidia-xconfig
<attempt> quando ha finito ti rilogghi.
<attempt> ovvero termini la sessione e poi rientri.
<attempt> MeteoPatico
<MeteoPatico> si
<attempt> meglio se lo fai con i driver raccomandati
<MeteoPatico> scusa è lentissimo
<attempt> disattiva i 173 e riattiva i raccomandati.
<attempt> poi apri il terminale dai il comando . quando ha finito riavvii il serverx ovvero termini la sessione e poi riparti.
<MeteoPatico> attempt: mi sa che devo riavviare dopo che ho riattivato i driver raccomandati
<attempt> ok. riattiva i raccomandati e riavvia. quando hai il desktop apri terminale dai nvidia-xconfig. poi riavvia la sessione e controlla che li abbia attivati e in funzione.
<drugntibuss> ciao a tutti come faccio ad avanzare direttamente alla versione 11.04 di ubunto senza perdere tutti i miei dati....(adesso ho su la versione 10.04 licid lynx)..
<drugntibuss> ...grazie
<MeteoPatico> RiBuongiorno
<drugntibuss> ...nessuno sa aiutarmi..?
<attempt> MeteoPatico dato il comando in terminale?
<MeteoPatico> ora ho riavviato con gli effetti desktop disabilitati e i driver raccomandati e il pc sembra più reattivo solo che io vorrei abilitarli sti effetti come posso fare?
<attempt> drugntibuss direttamente non ci passi.
<MeteoPatico> attempt: scusa potresti ripetermelo?
<drugntibuss> ...e come posso fare?
<attempt> comunque sia che tu faccia avanzamento di versione o che tu reinstalli rischi di perdere i dati e te li devi salvare in esterno.
<attempt> se hai la home separata puoi reinstallare ubuntu sulla stessa partizione di root senza fargli formattare la home. gli dici solo dove e' la partizione home e non gliela fai formattare. e' pericoloso comunque.
<attempt> d'altronde se cambi i repo e avanzi a maverick e successivamente a natty. lo e' di piu'.
<MeteoPatico> attempt: potresti ripetermi il comando di prima?
<attempt> 10.04 e' una lts. da tutti riconosciuta come un rilascio molto buono. tienila.
<attempt> nvidia-xconfig
<MeteoPatico> Grazie
<attempt> drugntibuss quando esce la nuova lts puoi fare un aggiornamento diretto a quella.
<MeteoPatico> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<MeteoPatico>  
<MeteoPatico> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<MeteoPatico>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<MeteoPatico>  
<FloodBotIt1> MeteoPatico: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<MeteoPatico> sh: pkg-config: not found
<MeteoPatico>  
<MeteoPatico> scusate :(
<attempt> MeteoPatico hai riattivato i driver nvidia consigliati?
<MeteoPatico> yes
<drugntibuss> ...la 10.04 è tutta incriccata...volevo riformattare....e visto che è uscita la 11 volevo approfittare..
<attempt> che dice hardware driver?
<attempt> drugntibuss allora ti copi in esterno quello che ti serve di rimettere e i dati e reinstalli exnovo.
<MeteoPatico> dice che questo driver è attivato ma non attualmente in uso :O
<MeteoPatico> e la sferina è verde
<attempt> MeteoPatico sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
<attempt> in terminale.
<MeteoPatico> dice che la directory non esiste
<drugntibuss> ...ma si sa se la 11 è una buona versione..?
<MeteoPatico> mv: impossibile eseguire stat di "/etc/X11/xorg.conf": File o directory non esistente
<drugntibuss> ...e poi ho il problema di grub..
<drugntibuss> su ho anche vista...
<attempt> MeteoPatico cd /etc/X11/
<attempt> poi dai ls
<attempt> metti in paste
<attempt> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MeteoPatico> attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604745/
<attempt> drugntibuss io sono rimasto a quella che hai tu. grub resta dove e' anche se lo ritrascrive poi gli fai rilevare win con sudo update-grub. non e' un problema grub.
<v70diesel> ciao a tutti
<attempt> MeteoPatico
<drugntibuss> ...cioè ..cancello la partizione di ubuntu 10.04....installo la 11...e poi da terminale cosa devo lanciare?
<attempt> nvidia-xconfig
<MeteoPatico> fatto
<drugntibuss> ...scusa devo cancellare anche la swap...giusto?
<v70diesel> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare un consiglio spensierato su come mettere in funzione il floppy con la 10.04 ?
<attempt> drugntibuss metti la nuova nella stessa partizione della vecchia. cioe' installi alla stessa maniera. poi avvii e quando sei in ubuntu apri un terminale.   sudo update-grub.   il comando ti rileva windows. quando riavvii successivamente puoi scegliere se avviare win. se non vedi grub dai shift mentre il pc boota.
<attempt> prima salvati tutti i dati fuori.
<drugntibuss> .ok
<MeteoPatico> attempt: ora che faccio mi devo riloggare?
<drugntibuss> ...sei sicuro che il comando....sudo update-grub....funzioni cn la 11...?
<drugntibuss> ....e la partizione swap la cancello giusto?
<MeteoPatico> drugntibuss: la swap la puoi anche lasciare così com'è
<drugntibuss> ok
<attempt> drugntibuss grub non e' cambiato.
<attempt> e' grub2
<drugntibuss> ...ok
<drugntibuss> ...ti ringrazio
<attempt> MeteoPatico il comando e' andato a buon fine?
<attempt> se si riloggati.
<MeteoPatico> attempt: non credo vuoi che te lo pasto?
<attempt> si
<v70diesel> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare un consiglio spensierato su come mettere in funzione il floppy con la 10.04 ?
<MeteoPatico> attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604747/
<attempt> MeteoPatico sudo nvidia-xconfig
<MatteoR> !floppy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'floppy'
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  si floppy
<MeteoPatico> attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604750/
<MatteoR> v70diesel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722562 Prova questo
<attempt> MeteoPatico gksu nvidia-settings
<attempt> se ti si apre il programmino sistemi tutto fino all'ultima voce e salvi la configurazione.
<MeteoPatico> attempt: dice che non è installato e mi da un comando per installarlo
<attempt> installalo.
<MeteoPatico> ok
<v70diesel> MatteoR: ok, fatto, ora lo apre.
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Purtroppo hanno deprecato i floppy visto che sono obsoleti
<v70diesel> MatteoR: avevo tentato con il tasto dx monta, ma mi dava errore....
<MeteoPatico> attempt: l'ho installato e poi ho lanciato il comando che mi hai dato te mi chiede la passwor la inserisco ma poi si chiude
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MatteoR> v70diesel: ti consiglio di passare alle schede SD
<v70diesel> MatteoR: ora mi funziona per sempre o devo fissare qualcosa tramite terminale?
<MatteoR> v70diesel: sono veloci e ad alta capacità
<v70diesel> MatteoR: ho già un multi-card reader e funzia a meraviglia..
<attempt> MeteoPatico ok non importa.
<attempt> riavvia
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  legge USB, schede di vario tipo ecc.
<MatteoR> v70diesel: per montare i floppy puoi creare un lanciatore
<MeteoPatico> riavvio e abilito gli effetti e vedo che succede?
<attempt> si
<MeteoPatico> speriamo a dopo
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  provo a smontare e vedo come si comporta
<MatteoR> ciao attempt ;)
<attempt> ciao MatteoR
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Ok prova... posso chiederti perchè usi ancora i floppy?
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  nisba, ha riperso tutto, devo farmi un lanciatore . Uso i floppy perchè con le chiavette ho perso i dati (rimborso spese !!) gia 2 volte
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  siccome elaboro i dati sia a casa che in ufficio (dove ho solo il floppy) ecco che devo usarlo ancora...
<MatteoR> v70diesel: in ufficio hai internet?
<MeteoPatico> arieccomi
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  si
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Puoi usare ubuntuone
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  mai fatto, ma potrei tirarmi un cavetto da una porta usb e tentare con delle usb-stick nuove
<MeteoPatico> attempt: dunque per ora il pc sembra più reattivo anche con gli effetti attivati... volevo capire il problema allora era quell' applicazione che non era installata?
<attempt> no il problema erano i driver installati ma non attivati.
<MatteoR> v70diesel: è comodo e veloce. I floppy sono inaffidabili. Ti dico per esperienza personale. Mi trovo benissimo e hai i dati ovunque tu vada basta avere internet e un browser
<attempt> vai nel menu. dovresti trovare nvidia-settings
<MeteoPatico> ecco allora scusa perchè non me lo ero segnato per attivarli come si fa?
<attempt> aggiustati le preferenze della scheda grafica
<attempt> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<MatteoR> !ubuntuone
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<attempt> li attivi da driver hardware poi dai in terminale  sudo nvdia-xconfig. leggi anche la guida
<attempt> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  mi faccio un lanciatore sul pannello (provo..) e poi vedo, intanto sono contento che mi hai dato una mano. Ho assemblato il PC ieri e temevo di aver cannato qualcosa, perchè il resto va tutto bene tranne il floppy.
<MeteoPatico> attempt: non capisco perchè invece che andare avanti vanno indietro nelle altre distro se li attivava dassolo... vabe cmq Grazie mille è da stanotte che ci sono dietro
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Ok. :-) prova ubuntu one. Te lo consiglio
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  ok, do una sbirciatina poi magari mi ci butto. Per il lanciatore devo farlo personalizzato o applicazione ?
<MatteoR> v70diesel: come vuoi. basta che nel campo comando metti il comando del forum
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  grazie, comunque un mio altro collega ha installato la 10.04 in KDE (io uso GNOME) e a lui il floppy funzia....come mai ?
<MatteoR> v70diesel: gnome e kde sono due progetti diversi. Kde, sinceramente, gestisce meglio le periferiche
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  ahhhh! ecco perchè lui monta sempre KDE....
<MatteoR> v70diesel: come tutte le cose, kde ha dei pregi e difetti (più pregi che difetti)
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  ma ha me piace la grafica di GNOME....KDE è freddo
<MatteoR> v70diesel: nella 11.04 è migliorato anche
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  va bè, ho imparato qualcosa anche oggi...:-)
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Parla con Peace- in #ubuntu-it-chat e poi voglio vedere se hai il coraggio di dirmi ancora che è tanto freddo
<MatteoR> v70diesel: :) sono contento di essere stato d'aiuto
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  è la prima volta che entro in chat, trovata percaso nei forum dopo aver provato di tutto per sto floppy.
<MatteoR> v70diesel: C'è sempre la prima volta. Io ubuntu l'ho scoperto per caso
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  mi sarei tenuta la 9.10 perchè mi ci ero affezionato, ma poi ho assemblato il dual core e ho fatto il salto (CD.iso scaricato dal sito ufficiale)
<MatteoR> v70diesel: ti dispiace passare al canale ubuntu-it-chat?
<MatteoR> !chat | v70diesel
<ubot-it> v70diesel: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  che programma di posta usi tu ?
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Evolution
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  avrei una domanda
<MatteoR> v70diesel: dimmi pure
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  apro il programma e mi trovo sempre la barra spaziatrice in alto, la porto in mezzo , chiudo e riapro e lei sempre li in alto. Come posso fissarla ?
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Quale barra spaziatrice? Non ho capito
<MatteoR> v70diesel: quello dell'anteprima di posta?
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  quella che separa la posta in generale dall'anteprima in basso, esatto
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Hai aggiornato ubuntu?
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  ho reinstallato tutto da zero e poi ho lanciato gestore aggiornamenti (stamattina), piu aggornato di così !
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  aggiornato, sorry
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Aspetta...
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Adesso che ci faccio caso, anche il mio fa così
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  allora non sono l'unico....bug ?
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Potrebbe essere un bug, bello e pronto da segnalare su Launchpad
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  non è drammatico, ma è fastidioso...con il vecchio outlook rimaneva li dove era la barra...
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Segnalo adesso
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  info : il floppy da lanciatore funzia....
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Benissimo. Una curiosità: vai su Sistema>Amministrazione>Utenti e vai a vedere i privilegi di amministrazione che ha la tua utenza
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Non mi ricordo come si faceva con la lucid
<v70diesel> MatteoR: se segnali e lo sistemano vuol dire che con i prossimi aggiornamenti potrebbe sistemarsi la barra ?
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Sì
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Posso anche tenere sotto controllo lo status del bug
<MatteoR> v70diesel: mi interessava vedere i privilegi perchè forse non hai i permessi per usare i floppy normalmente.
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  vai in Utenti, poi Impostazioni avanzate, privilegi utente e spunti cio che ti pare
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Sì. Prova a vedere se c'è qualcosa di non spuntato sui floppy
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  io ho la spunta su monta unità floppy...
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Allora è deprecato proprio... Usa il workaround che ti ho detto prima allora
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  ora ho spuntato anche dispositivi audio e video...
<MatteoR> v70diesel: metti anche tutto, così hai pieni privilegi e non avrai problemi in futuro
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  OK...
<luigi> ho una scheda video geforce go7300. da driver aggiuntivi mi dice attivato ma nn in uso......
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  spero di aver contribuito con la segnalazione di quel piccolo bug...
<giovigno> ciao a tutti
<luigi> da nvidia x server settinig posso configurare i due video ma mi pare che idriver nn ci siano
<MatteoR> v70diesel: lo hai già fatto tu?
<giovigno> ho dei problemi con la connessione internet cioè riesco a navigare ma su alcuni siti tipo facebook nn accedo e nn riesco a scaricare driver e aggiornamenti
<v70diesel> MatteoR: di segnalare i bug intendi ? No..
<MatteoR> v70diesel: L'ha fatto
<MatteoR> v70diesel: * L'ho fatto
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  ma i bug si segnalano altrove e non in webchat
<MatteoR> v70diesel: L'ho segnalato su launchpad
<MatteoR> !launchpad
<ubot-it> http://launchpad.net
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  OK, ora magari sparo direttamente su Canonical...
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Ce ne sono di peggiori
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Unity per esempio
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  Unity ??? cosa è
<mielo> salve
<mielo> problemi cn gnome 3
<mielo> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<mielo> lo schermo nn e stabbile
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Unity è un ambiente grafico basato su gnome scritto in qt, ma fa schifo. Personalizzazione pari a 0 e instabile
<MatteoR> v70diesel: Lo trovi dalla 11.04
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  aiutiamo luigi con la sua scheda grafica...
<mielo> mi baanche a me
<mielo> per favore
<mielo> io vorrei ritornare al vecchio gnome
<mielo> 2
<MatteoR> mielo: Posso vedere uno snapshot del tuo schermo?
<mielo> come si fa
<mielo> ?'
<mielo> ?
<v70diesel> luigi:  ci sei ancora?
<MatteoR> mielo: Premi stamp sulla tastiera e lo posti imagebin
<MatteoR> !image | mielo
<ubot-it> mielo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mielo> matteo l'immagino lo caricata ora che devo fare?
<luigi> si si...
<MatteoR> mielo: Copi il collegamento all'immagine dalla barra degli indirizzi e lo scrivi in canale
<mielo> http://imagebin.org/152297
<luigi> ho guardato sul forum ma nn capisco
<luigi> e il sito nvidia mi dice che  nn ci sono driver per ubuntu
<mielo> secondo te dovrei cambiare la risoluzione dello schermo matteo
<MatteoR> mielo: In effetti i pannelli non hanno un bel colore.. hai installato da ppa?
<mielo> no
<MatteoR> mielo: Forse hai una risoluzione troppo bassa
<v70diesel> luigi:  sistema / amministrazione / driver hardware, riesci a cliccare sul driver piu recente (consigliato ) ?
<MatteoR> mielo: Come lo hai installato?
<mielo> tramitemterminale
<luigi> si fatto mi dice attivato ma nn in uso
<MatteoR> mielo: Cioè? Hai seguito una guida?
<mielo> e come risoluzione ho 1366per 768 (16:9)
<mielo> si
<MatteoR> mielo: Mi posti il collegamento a quella guida?
<mielo> ed ho messo i comandi nel termile che diceva la guida
<v70diesel> luigi:  sitema/preferenze/aspetti visivi dove hai la spunta ?
<MatteoR> mielo: Così vedo se riesco a fare il procedimento inverso
<webpower> ragazzi, qualcuno ha ssd?
<luigi> v70diesel, guardo
<mielo> matteo la pagina nn la trovo pi?
<MatteoR> mielo: Vai alla guida che hai seguito, ti copi l'indirizzo dalla barra degli indirizzi e lo scrivi in canale
<mielo> mi dispiace
<MatteoR> mielo: Ok, nessun problema...
<MatteoR> mielo: Dovresti postarmi il risultato del comando "cat /var/log/dpkg"
<MatteoR> mielo: dal terminale
<MatteoR> mielo: e usi pastebin
<MatteoR> !paste | mielo
<ubot-it> mielo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mielo> ok
<mielo> lo faccio e te lo mando
<luigi> v70diesel,  in preferenze nn trovo aspetti visivi
<v70diesel> luigi:  scusa, aspetto e poi effetti visivi...
<luigi> v70diesel,  aspetto di dice  tema sfondo caratteri ma nn aspetto
<MatteoR> mielo: Scusa... coregggo il comando "cat /var/log/dpkg.log"
<MatteoR> mielo: Scusami
<mielo> ok
<MatteoR> mielo e se riesci anche "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d" così vedo se hai qualche ppa
<v70diesel> luigi:  tema - sfondo - tipi di carattere - effetti visivi (io ho attivato i normali)
<mielo> mi dice che nn esiste
<MatteoR> mielo: Usa il comando "cat /var/log/dpkg.log"
<mielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<luigi> io nn ho la voce aspetti visivi..ho provato ad attivare un sfondo per vedere se comparivano v70diesel
<mielo> ok ora ci siamo
<v70diesel> luigi:  che sistema usi ?
<MatteoR> mielo: Hai copiato male il collegamento
<mielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MatteoR> mielo: Clicchi sul tasto paste, poi copi l'indirizzo
<mielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MatteoR> mielo: No...
<mielo> lo fatto aspe
<luigi> sistema....un portatile aspire 5610..è questo che  vuoi sapere? v70diesel
<v70diesel> luigi:  no quale ubuntu...
<luigi> 11
<luigi> ho fatto avanzamento ieri
<MatteoR> mielo: Guarda se hai schede aperte su firefox di paste.ubuntu.com
<luigi> ma nn andava neanche su 10.10
<v70diesel> luigi:  da terminale  - sudo apt-get update
<mielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604775/
<mielo> ora ce lo fatta
<mielo> credo
<luigi>  fatto
<v70diesel> luigi: poi dai  - sudo apt-get upgrade
<v70diesel> luigi:poi dai  -  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<luigi> devo copiare e mandarlo?
<MatteoR> mielo: Bravo! postami anche questo "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<luigi> fatto..dico s?
<mielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604777/
<luigi> continuare s
<luigi> dico s?
<v70diesel>  luigi  ovvio che si
<MatteoR> mielo: Come pensavo...
<mielo> cioe?
<luigi> fatto
<v70diesel> luigi:  ora rivai nelle preferenze - aspetto - effetti visivi, li vedi ?
<MatteoR> mielo: Hai usato i ppa. Hai ubuntu 11.04, vero?
<mielo> si
<MatteoR> mielo: Allora segui questa guida
<mielo> ok
<MatteoR> mielo: http://marcosbox.blogspot.com/2011/05/rimuovere-gnome-3-installato-da-ppa-su.html
<mielo> spara
<mielo> per e per rimuovere
<mielo> ?
<MatteoR> mielo: Sì, per tornare al vecchio gnome originale di ubuntu 11.04
<mielo> perche gia c sn andato su questa guida ma nn ho avuto risultati, ciao il terminale mi diceva errore
<pozzi0> ciao a tutti
<MatteoR> mielo: che errore?
<pozzi0> qualcuno mi sa aiutare a fare il boot da usb?
<pozzi0> per installare ubuntu sul fisso
<pozzi0> da pennetta
<mielo> ora nn mi ricordo com c provo casomai ti faccio sapere
<MatteoR> mielo: ok
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  mi sa che Unity ha pappato gli effetti visivi di luigi.....
<pozzi0> scusate
<MatteoR> v70diesel: cioè?
<pozzi0> per fare boot da usb io cambio l'ordine delle boot device
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  leggi qui...http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=458204.0
<pozzi0> metto prima quelle che ho da usb
<pozzi0> però poi mi apre schermo nero e triste
<pozzi0> e scriv
<pozzi0> boot error
<cheip> raga, come faccio a cambiare il numero di desktop con unity?
<v70diesel> MatteoR:  stesso inconveniente di luigi...
<cheip> potevano nasconderla un po' meno quest'opzione?
<luigi> v70diesel, sotto tema come prima ho personalizzato ambiance clearlooks..... ma nn ho effetti visivi
<v70diesel> luigi: non sei l'unico...http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=458204.0
<mielo> matteo
<v70diesel> luigi:  sono alla frutta, mi spiace, con me aveva funzionato ma io ho la 10.04....
<mielo> c sei
<MatteoR> mielo: Sì
<pozzi0> ehi
<pozzi0> pardon
<pozzi0> nessuno mi ascolta nemmeno un po ma insisto
<mielo> allora io do questo comando e mi da questa risposta
<pozzi0> è possibile installare ubuntu con la usb da dentro windows?
<MatteoR> pozzi0: Che programma hai usato per fare la live su usb?
<luigi> v70diesel,  no no comunque grazie  che intanto provo a cliccare qualcosa
<mielo> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<MatteoR> mielo: spara
<mielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604782/
<pozzi0> MatteoR: usb-creatore.exe
<pozzi0> creator
<v70diesel> luigi:  di niente, mo vado a mangiare...buon appetito a tutti !!!
<pozzi0> matt
<MatteoR> mielo: Uhm... aspetta...
<MatteoR> mielo:  chattiamo in pvt
<pozzi0> MatteoR mi puoi aiutare?
<mielo> dove vado
<MatteoR> pozzi0: Non hai notato errori mentre faceva la chiavetta?
<pozzi0> me l'hanno fatta
<pozzi0> degli altri
<bigmahatma> ciao. Come posso creare uno script che mi connette via ssh, se il server accetta solo connessioni con chiave+passphrase?
<MatteoR> pozzi0: Ti conviene rifarla...
<pozzi0> MatteoR si immaginavo :(
<MatteoR> pozzi0: Sei con windows adesso?
<pozzi0> si
<MatteoR> pozzi0: Non hai una unità cd?
<pozzi0> si
<MatteoR> pozzi0: Ok, allora puoi rifarti la pennetta.
<MatteoR> pozzi0: Oppure installare da cd
<pozzi0> per installare da cd
<pozzi0> basta fare il cd con nero?
<pozzi0> o devo usare tipo
<pozzi0> daemon?
<pozzi0> alcohol?
<FloodBotIt1> pozzi0: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pozzi0> ciucciamelo
<MatteoR> pozzi0: Basta che lo masterizzi con nero o simile
<MatteoR> pozzi0: Ahahahahah
<pozzi0> cioè faccio tipo masterizza dati?
<pozzi0> o devo fare tipo
<MatteoR> pozzi0: sì
<pozzi0> monta immagine o cose del genere
<pozzi0> grazie
<bigmahatma> p/win k
<MatteoR> pozzi0: stai masterizzando su cd?
<pozzi0> no sto litigando con mia madre
<MatteoR> pozzi0: Ah ok
<pozzi0> ecco
<pozzi0> finisce sempre che le do un cazzotto
<pozzi0> se no non finisce piu
<H4ck3r> lol
<simontol> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi sa dire come mai in Natty non vengono visualizzate le icone systray? Intendo , se una applicazione viene minimizzata nel vassoio di sistema, non compare l'icona, anzi sparisce proprio dal desktop.
<nuovodna> simontol, sono blacklistate tutte le app tranne skype
<nuovodna> se vuoi puoi sistemare modificando un parametro gconf
<simontol> nuovodna: perché?
<nuovodna> politica di ubuntu, vogliono abolire la tray e passare tutto sugli indicator
<simontol> eh si ma magari dovrebbero patchare tutte le app che ancora usano systray prima...
<simontol> parametro gconf?
<nuovodna> si c'era una guida in un sito
<nuovodna> la sto cercando
<simontol> http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/04/17/vi-manca-la-systray-in-unity-no-problem-ecco-come-abilitarla-per-tutte-le-applicazioni-per-sempre/
<simontol> ;-)
<nuovodna> eccola huauh bravo!
<nuovodna> anche io la trovo comoda la tray avevo seguito la guida poi me la sono persa, gli indicator ancora non li mando giù
<nuovodna> ad es con pidgin l'icona in tray con click e visione immediata della lista contatti la trovo troppo useful
<simontol> gli indicator vanno bene ... se esistono per l'app che ti serve
<simontol> comunque in Natty ho trovato un casino di regressioni
<simontol> del tipo non riesco più a connettermi via bluetooth con il telefonino
<Steeler> Se il fie "firefoxrc" non si trova in etc/firefox/ dove lo posso trovare ?
 * realnot hi guys
<MatteoR> ciao realnot
<realnot> MatteoR: ciao
<MatteoR> mielo: Ti funziona?
<Damaskinos> Salve Buona Domenica
<Damaskinos> Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come installare Lamp su ubuntu?
<Damaskinos> una volta lo installavo dal gestore pacchetti ma adesso non c'è più come posso fare?
<Steeler> you tube senza audio in firefox e chromium, consigli'
<Steeler> ?
<pozzi0> butta via tutto
<pozzi0> come dicono i club dogo
<fester-> firefox-bin consuma un casino di cpu e memoria (1Gb) quando il flash e' in uso
<fester-> ho installato il plugin : flashplugin-installer
<bigmahatma> ho modificato il file /etc/ssh/sshd_config per permettere l'uso di chiavi. Ora lancio "service sshd restart" e mi dice "sshd: unrecognized service". Perche'?
<bigmahatma> risolto
<Jacopo> Ciao a tutti
<Jacopo> Mi dareste un aiuto per installare la stampante su Kubuntu per favore?
<Giulia> usando gparted ho creato la tabella delle partizioni. quindi mi ha detto di riavviare per fare ulteriori modifiche. io ho riavviato e mi si apre solo la pagina nera con il cursore che lampeggia
<Giulia> che faccio?
<Carlin0> Giulia, non mi risulta che gparted chieda si riavviare ..
<Giulia> ora non ricordo bene, ma forse non è riuscito a creare la tabella
<Giulia> e mi ha detto di riavviare
<Carlin0> Giulia, prova a spiegare cosa devi fare, c'è già qualcosa installato li ?
<Giulia> non riesco a fare nulla, pagina nera, avevo ubuntu prima
<Carlin0> e non riesci nemmeno ad avviare una live ?
<Giulia> no
<Giulia> ho inserito il dvd
<Giulia> ma non fa nulla
<Carlin0> normalmente le live sono su cd non dvd
<Giulia> la live non è il disco per installare l'os?
<Carlin0> Giulia,  ma gparted lo usavi da live cd ?
<Giulia> no da ubuntu già installato per creare una partizione per windows
<Carlin0> è strano che tu non riesca ad avviare la live
<Giulia> sia che accenda il pc con la live inserita, sia che la inserisca da acceso
<Carlin0> ma esce qualche scritta ? ti propone il boot menu o il bios setup ?
<Giulia> nulla
<Carlin0> molto strano .. aspetta qualcuno più esperto di me mi spiace ma non so aiutarti :(
<Giulia> devo riscrivere il primo messaggio ogni tanto o mi vedono loro?
<Carlin0> se nessuno conversa in canale ti vedono ..
<Giulia> ok grazie
<gnagno_> salve a tutti
<Carlin0> Giulia, intanto puoi provare a cercare anche sul forum
<Carlin0> !forum | Giulia
<ubot-it> Giulia: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<Giulia> ok
<Giulia> sono disperata
<Giulia> non avevo nemmeno fatto il backup
<gnagno_> ho installato natty sul mio portatile e ho un problema stranissimo, si blocca il tasto sx del mouse ed è come se fosse sempre premuto, ma non posso cliccare da nessuna parte, ne sapete qualcosa?
<luigi> ho blender bloccato. l'ho disinstallato, riavviato, reinstallato. perche mi apre sempre la vecchia schermata bloccata?
<luigi> c'è un canale per blender in ita?
<Giulia> non parte nulla, nè OS, nè live... sob, vi prego, aiuto
<enzotib> Giulia: all'avvio prova a guardare nel bios se è impostato per i lboot da cd
<enzotib> il boot*
<stufuntu> ciao a tutti e' possibile downgradare ubuntu 11 a 10.10?
<robertino> ciao a tutti!! sono robertino e ho un problemino!! ho ubuntu 11.04 e un notebook abbastanza vecchio, non funziona unity! ho una barra a sx totalmente grigia senza icone, ma se ci passo sopra col puntatore mi dice il nome di vari programmi (firefox, libreoffice, ...). quindi le icone sulla barra di unity ci sono, solo che non riesco a vederle! ho installato i driver aggiuntivi della comunità ma... nulla... (con i driver nvidia non 
<robertino> sapete come risolvere????? grazie!!!!! :)
<stufuntu> per caso e' questo? sudo apt-get downgrade kdelibs4c2a
<FrancescoLE> Buongiorno a tutti
<FrancescoLE> ho un problema con skype: non si apre. Se da terminale dò "skype" mi vien fuori "errore di segmentazione". Ho provato a reinstallarlo e per un giorno ha funzionato, ora stesso problema
<FrancescoLE> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<tonca> ho provato ad utilizzare gparted dall'OS in funzione. Ora non mi parte più il pc
<tonca> ho fatto il danno?
<Fire^fox> dipende cosa hai fatto
<tonca> gli ho detto di creare la tabella delle partizioni
<tonca> mi ha detto che è impossibile
<tonca> ho riavviato e non parte più
<tonca> non mi parte nemmeno il live
<Fire^fox> si vede che hai cambiato il partizionamento... scommetto del sistema
<tonca> quindi?
<enzotib> [16:27:01] <enzotib> Giulia: all'avvio prova a guardare nel bios se è impostato per i lboot da cd
<enzotib> [16:27:10] <enzotib> il boot*
<Fire^fox> ciao enzo
<enzotib> tonca, eri Giulia?
<enzotib> ciao Fire^fox
<tonca> si
<tonca> come faccio a guardare nel bios?
<enzotib> tonca, all'avvio il pc ti dirà qualcosa tipo "F2 for setup"
<tonca> no
<tonca> non me lo dice
<enzotib> tonca, hai un manuale del pc?
<tonca> ho provato a cliccare lo stesso F2 ma nulla
<tonca> no
<Fire^fox> non parte nemmeno da cd ?
<tonca> nemmeno da chiavetta
<Fire^fox> perche' sente il settore di boot dell'hd, ma poi muore li'
<enzotib> tonca, puoi provare ESC, F10, Canc, o altro, se ne usano di tutti i colori, oppure se è un pc non assemblato puoi cercare su internet il tuo pc che metodo usa
<tonca> ho provato a cliccare un sacco di pulsanti funziona solo ctrl+alt+canc che riavvia
<Fire^fox> enzotib, mi pareva di aver letto che c'e un modo per riprestinare la tabella delle partizioni
<Fire^fox> tonca, scusa ma schermo nero senza niente ?
<tonca> solo la linetta bianca a intermittenza
<enzotib> Fire^fox, se non parte il livecd non può fare comunque niente
<Fire^fox> linetta bianca intermittenza... grub bloccato mi sa'
<Fire^fox> enzotib, eh si, e' un bel blocco
<Fire^fox> enzotib, strano pero' perche' grub lo ha nascosto altrimenti lo vedeva
<tonca> non ho problemi a formattare se è possibile
<Fire^fox> mha
<Fire^fox> tonca, ma quando parte non la vedi una scitta f2 o qualcosa che indica un boot ?
<tonca> no
<Fire^fox> e' un pc antico ?
<tonca> c'è la schermata di accensione solita del pc con la marca e poi subito schermata nera
<tonca> no nuovo
<Fire^fox> di che marca
<tonca> asus
<enzotib> tonca, ti ripeto, devi riuscire ad avviare da livecd, quindi scoprire come accedere al bios, altrimenti lo puoi buttare
<Fire^fox> fai il reset e mentre parte premi esc piu' volte
<enzotib> man windows ci puoi reinstallare
<enzotib> manco*
<enzotib> se non fa boot da cd
<Fire^fox> di solito i portatili asus si bloccano con esc
<Fire^fox> e fanno vedere da dove si vuole fare il boot
<Fire^fox> altrimenti..... F8
<tonca> uuu
<tonca> si è aperta una finestra blu
<Fire^fox> alcuni modelli usano F8 per entrare nel menu del bios
<tonca> select boot device
<tonca> p0 p1 enter setup
<tonca> cosa scelgo?
<tonca> ho aperto il setup
<Fire^fox> tonca, che dice
<Fire^fox> enzotib, ieri sera poi photorec m'e toccato quittarlo
<tonca> ci sono i vari menù: main, advanced, boot, security, save & exit
<Fire^fox> enzotib, ha tirato fuori l'inverosimile bha
<Fire^fox> tonca, vai su boot
<tonca> ok
<tonca> vuoi l'elenco?
<Fire^fox> si
<Fire^fox> enzotib, bello il mio vecchio amiga ... quanto lo rimpiango in questi momenti di dolore
<tonca> Boot Configuration Boot Option Priorities
<enzotib> Fire^fox, :)
<Fire^fox> tonca, vai su boot option prio
<tonca> Boot Option 1#, Boot Option 2#, Hard Drive BBS Priorities, CD/DVD ROM Drive BBS Priorities, Delete Boot Option
<Fire^fox> enzotib, mi par che anche te hai il pelo bianco se non erro
<enzotib> Fire^fox, eh sì
<Fire^fox> enzotib, allora dall'amiga ci sei passato... bei tempi... altro che win 3.0
<enzotib> Fire^fox, sono passato da commodore a 8088
<tonca> Fire^fox, quindi?
<tonca> scusate, siete gentilissimi e preparatissimi e vi ringrazio dell'aiuto, ma qua sta arrivando un temporale e tra un pò dovrò chiudere. potreste darmi l'ultima mano?
<enzotib> tonca, sei riuscito a dirgli di avviare prima da cd e poi da hd?
<tonca> no come si fa?
<enzotib> tonca, cerca nei menu del setup dove sei entrato
<tonca> si
<enzotib> i bios non sono tutti uguali e devi fare da solo
<tonca> ho scritto le possibilità che mi danno
<tonca> CD/DVD ROM priorities forse?
<tonca> oppure boot option?
<enzotib> tonca, come priorità metti il cd/dvd
<enzotib> per primo
<tonca> ok
<tonca> quindi riavvio?
<enzotib> tonca, sì, con un cd dentro
<enzotib> cd avviabile
<tonca> ok
<tonca> il live no?
<enzotib> tonca, sì
<tonca> ok è partito
<tonca> ora devo riformattare no?
<enzotib> tonca, no, controlliamo prima
<enzotib> tonca, mettilo in rete e vieni qui da quel pc
<paky1111> ciao a tutti qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !chiedi | paky1111
<ubot-it> paky1111: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tonca> enzotib, se i dati sono rimasti?
<paky1111> mi collego sul sito di med premium net tv e non riesco a visualizzare nessun video come mai?
<enzotib> tonca, sì
<enzotib> tonca, anche per vedere se c'è modo di riparare la situazione senza formattare
<valentina> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> paky1111, che tipo di video sono, flash?
<tonca> enzotib, dalla live non si vede nulla
<enzotib> tonca, ti dico io cosa fare, mettilo in rete, e collegati qui in chat da quel pc
<enzotib> tonca, se poi devi andare è un altro discorso
<paky1111> non credo sono dei film
<enzotib> paky1111, link?
<valentina> ho problemi col microfono mi viene riconosciuto ma non funziona
<enzotib> valentina, che versione di ubuntu?
<tonca> enzotib, ti sto scrivendo da fisso, col portatile posso restare
<paky1111> http://nettv.mediasetpremium.it/catalogo/play/4597/from-paris-with-love-1-tv?section=MOSTVIEWED ecco pero bisogna essere registrati
<valentina> 10.04
<valentina> ho un acer extensa
<valentina> 5210
<valentina> pure il bluetooth non mi riconosce
<valentina> ho fatto una ricerca sul forum del supporto ubuntu ma sembra che lo abbiano solo con skype sto problema
<valentina> anche con il registratore di suoni non registra nulla
<tonca> enzotib, ok ci sono
<enzotib> tonca, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> !pastebin | tonca
<ubot-it> tonca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tonca> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604875/
<paky1111> enzotib,??
<enzotib> tonca, è andato, potresti provare testdisk o gpart per vedere se recupera le partizioni
<enzotib> paky1111, non sono registrato
<enzotib> paky1111, youtube ti funziona?
<paky1111> si
<enzotib> paky1111, allora sarà roba tipo silverlight
<enzotib> di cui non so niente
<tonca> enzotib, sono programmi?
<enzotib> tonca, pacchetti che contengono programmi che potrebbero riuscire a trovare dov'erano le vecchie partizioni
<paky1111> ok grzie lo stesso
<enzotib> tonca, ma non so aiutarti perché non li ho usati spesso e non ultimamente
<tonca> enzotib, li scarico dal software center o ci sono gia?
<valentina> lqc per un problema al microfono !?
<enzotib> tonca, devi installarli
<skanta_man> sera a tutti. Domanda: Ubuntu Netbook Edition o Lubuntu?
<valentina> alsamixer centra col microfono ?
<skanta_man> valentina: certo. Da alsamixer puoi accenderlo/spegnerlo e settare il volume
<valentina> ci sono verie voci
<valentina> mic boost?
<valentina> è il microfono ?
<skanta_man> mic e basta non c'è?
<valentina> ho master pcm lineboo mic boost
<skanta_man> allora mic boost
<skanta_man> se sta su mm è muto
<valentina> è attivo  sembra
<skanta_man> scusa ma quando sono arrivato in chat non ho letto tutta la discussione
<skanta_man> cosa ti serviva? :)
<valentina> il microfono lo riconosce
<valentina> è attivo
<valentina> ma se cerco di registrare tramite il registratore di suoni non mi registra
<valentina> ho ubuntu10.04
<valentina> su acer extensa 5210
<tonca> enzotib, non trovo nulla ahim[... ci installo ubuntu insomma?
<vietta> valentina: premi il tasto tab nel teminale dove hai alsamixer e vedi se i capture sono attivi
<enzotib> tonca, che altro fare?
<skanta_man> valentina: dal registratore di suoni fai file>apri regolazione volume>e ad ingresso seleziona il mic
<valentina> ok premendo tab mi da una nuova voce
<valentina> Input source
<valentina> che è disattivata
<skanta_man> attivala
<tonca> enzotib, ho usato solo gpart. ha senso provare anche con testdisk?
<valentina> l'ho messa come internal mic
<enzotib> tonca, uhm, non credo
<valentina> risolto
<valentina> :D
<valentina> registra ora
<valentina> ma si sente un gran fruscio di sottofondo
<tonca> enzotib, se volessi creare ora anche una partizione per windows, come dovrei fare?
<vietta> valentina: abbassa mic boost e non sentirai più fruscio
<valentina> vado
<enzotib> tonca, se ti serve anche windows, installa prima quello, altrimenti se lo metti dopo ti pialla il grub
<pepigno75> salve ho ancora problemi con Unity non si carica più dopo aver installato i driver ufficiali di ATI
<valentina> un pelo meglio
<tonca> enzotib, ok grazie il tuo aiuto mi [ stato prezioso
<valentina> forse ho troppo alto il volume di registrazione ?
<pepigno75> qualche consiglio?
<skanta_man> *all: per un netbook consigliate Ubuntu NE oppure Lubuntu?
<vietta> valentina: non credo
<valentina> risolto
<pepigno75> come si disintallano i driver ati  ?
<vietta> :)
<valentina> hehehe ora avrei un altra domanda
<valentina> grazie a tutti
<tonca> enzotib, un-altra cosa, visto che prima ho cambiato le priorit' del boot, dovr; reimpostrle come erano prima o non serve?
<valentina> ho un problema col bluetooth
<valentina> non me lo riconosce
<valentina> ho installato i driver proprietari da installazione driver ma nada
<valentina> proprio non mi rileva il bluetooth
<vietta> valentina: scusa la domanda scema, è acceso?
<valentina> non lo rileva
<valentina> se vado su preferenze bluetooth mi dice che non c'è nessun adattatore
<valentina> mentre il pc lo ha
<enzotib> tonca, non serve
<pepigno75> c'è una guida sui driver ATI?
<enzotib> tonca, tanto quando non c'è il cd partirà comunque dall'hd
<tonca> enzotib, gia immaginavo. grazie di nuovo
<pepigno75> ho trovato un modo per disinstallarli
<valentina> come verifico la presenza dell'adattatore bluetooth da terminale ?
<enzotib> valentina, lsusb e sudo lshw -short, e anche lspci
<valentina> dovebbe esserci una scritta bluetooth ?
<enzotib> valentina, eh, non so, qualcosa del genere, oppure BT, va a sapere
<enzotib> probabilmente c'è qualche comando più mirato, ma non so
<vietta> hcitool dev
<valentina> nulla
<valentina> con hcitool dev
<vietta> non lo vede proprio
<valentina> mmm
<enzotib> valentina, non è che c'è qualche pulsante del portatile per attivarlo? oppure da bios?
<cyberjobe> ciao a tutti e buona domenica.
<cyberjobe> Ubuntu 11.04. Network manager impostato per un ip statico, all'avvio ubuntu si prende sempre un ip dhcp ed interfaces risulta sempre e comunque impostato per il dhcp. Vi e' mai capitato?
<K99Brain> cyberjobe, metti il contenuto di  /etc/network/interfaces  in pastebin
<K99Brain> !paste | cyberjobe
<ubot-it> cyberjobe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cyberjobe> guarda
<cyberjobe> sono due righe posso metterle pure qui :)
<K99Brain> okm
<K99Brain> ok
<cyberjobe> auto lo
<cyberjobe> iface lo inet loopback
<K99Brain> ok, quello è a posto
<K99Brain> cyberjobe, allora è proprio una cosa del network manager
<cyberjobe> si ma non si imposta l'ip statico pure da li?
<cyberjobe> Networkmanager dovrebbe generare un interfaces giusto?
<K99Brain> cyberjobe, no, interfaces viene letto all'avvio del sistema
<cyberjobe> ah ok
<K99Brain> cyberjobe, se la connessione li c'è, il NM non interviene proprio
<cyberjobe> ma allora come mai Networkmanager riporta i settaggi che voglio e non li rende attivi?
<K99Brain> invece nel tuo caso la colpa è proprio del NM
<K99Brain> eh, il perchè non lo so
<cyberjobe> uhm...
<cyberjobe> san google? :)
<cyberjobe> pensi che possa darmi una risposta? Magari e' un bug riconosciuto...
<K99Brain> boh, prova a cercare
<K99Brain> cyberjobe, ma prova anche a ricontrollare se hai impostato tutto giusto
<cyberjobe> beh ad occhio e croce si
<cyberjobe> l'ip che voglio c'e'
<cyberjobe> il gateway e' giusto
<cyberjobe> il subnet mask pure
<cyberjobe> e come dns server uso sempre 212.216.112.112 e 151.99.125.3
<K99Brain> l'interfaccia che stai configurando è quella giusta?
<cyberjobe> eth0
<cyberjobe> l'unica che ho
<K99Brain> che è il cavo... ok
<cyberjobe> in dhcp funziona altrimenti non sarei qui :)
<K99Brain> cyberjobe, metti la spunta su "disponibile per tutti gli utenti"
<cyberjobe> ...
<cyberjobe> aspetta che guardo
<K99Brain> cyberjobe, dovrebbe chiederti la password per farlo
<K99Brain> in quel modo le impostazioni vengono salvate da root
<cyberjobe> ah scusa una cosa
<cyberjobe> mi ero dimenticato di precisare che uso KUBUNTU 11.04
<K99Brain> cyberjobe, ok, quindi hai knetworkmanager.. comunquer dovrebbe essere piu o meno uguale
<cyberjobe> che bello...
<cyberjobe> ho appena scoperto che non ho knetworkmanager ma che devo installarlo...
<K99Brain> ?
<cyberjobe> Il programma "knetworkmanager" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando:
<K99Brain> cyberjobe, ma come.. non hai kubuntu?
<cyberjobe> sudo apt-get install network-manager-kde
<cyberjobe> ho kubuntu installata pochi giorni fa e non c'e' questo pacchetto
<K99Brain> che strano
<K99Brain> boh, installalo
<cyberjobe> c'e' networkmanager... Devo secondo te disinstallare prima questo e poi andare di net....kde?
<K99Brain> cyberjobe, se c'è conflitto dovrebbe togliertelo
<K99Brain> è automatico
<K99Brain> ma non credo che vadano in conflitto
<K99Brain> cyberjobe, controlla se hai il pacchetto network-manager-gnome
<K99Brain> cyberjobe, casomai quello sarebbe da togliere, ma non il pacchetto chiamato network-manager
<cyberjobe> basta che lo lancio?
<K99Brain> si, prova
<cyberjobe> comando non trovato
<cyberjobe> secondo me non c'e'
<cyberjobe> ho provato a cercarlo pure con kpackagekit
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<alnuvola> avrei difficolta nella configurazione di x11vnc
<alnuvola> http://www.stefanolaguardia.eu/2008/08/28/accesso-remoto-al-desktop-linux-con-crittografia-ssl-x11vnc-ssvnc-client/#more-246
<alnuvola> ho seguito questa guida trovata con google ma nulla
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.com/9QM4PqHw
<Innerina1> Qualcuno ha scheda video ATI? Ho problemi con Unity...
<alnuvola> questo e' l'errore riportato
<Guest8317> Ho un problema molto irritante con l'installazione di default di Unity 3d e Ubuntu 11.04:  alcune aree dello schermo non si possono cliccare, anche il mouse torna predefinito in queste zone se magari ho un documento di testo aperto in cui c'è il cursore a sbarra. Com'è possibile una cosa del genere? E' una cosa molto fastidiosa, a volte per premere un'ok' devo prima spostare la finestra per poterlo fare.
<Steeler> you tube senza audio, mi aiutate?
<Steeler> you tube senza audio, mi aiutate? <--- risolto.
<K99Brain> alnuvola, perchè sudo?
<K99Brain> !root  | alnuvola
<ubot-it> alnuvola: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<K99Brain> !noroot  | alnuvola
<ubot-it> alnuvola: non supportiamo l'utilizzo diretto di root, quindi non consigliarlo se non prevedi di stare in canale 24 ore su 24 e 7 giorni su 7 ad aiutare chi ha problemi risultanti dal suo utilizzo.
<K99Brain> uff, ma qual'era
<K99Brain> alnuvola, comunque, usare sudo quando sudo non serve.. è ovviamente sbagliato
<Innerina> K99Brain: Per caso hai una scheda video ATI?
<K99Brain> Innerina, si, ma non ho unity
<Innerina> non l'hai installato?
<K99Brain> no, sono rimasto a lucid io
<Innerina> Ah ok, grazie...
<Innerina> Io ho fatto l'avanzamento, ma ho problemi con Unity, funziona egregiamente solo dal Classico dando gli appositi comandi da terminale ^^
<Innerina> Ed Emerald è saltato perché evidentemente va in conflitto...
<Innerina> questo per spiegarti :D
<nicola> ciao
<nicola> ho un roblema su ubuntu...mi appare sempre costantemente come se stessi premendo un pulsante per eliminare l'audio che sale e scende sul monitor
<nicola> ciao qualcuno mi aiuta??
<nicola> Ciao vorrei aggiornare i pacchetti
<nicola> ho un bug sulla schermata
<nicola> mi compare sempre una scritta che segnala no AUDIo
<checco> ciao a tutti....ormai regolare le ventole del mio pc e un impresa...ma per lo piu e diventata una sfida quasi impossibile senza il vostroconsiglio....settavo lm-sensor su questo pc ma qualcosa sicuramente sbaglio...poi nella guida dice di inviare un comando pwmconfig e mi da questo output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604730/ inoltre il comand sensor espone solo questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604731/  ....cosa posso fare?
<checco> scusate il disturbo ..devo scappare ...provero domani mattina,,,,,,,
<Devidino_91> #ubuntu-it-chat
<John-_> server irc.flashnet.it
<snake_> sera
<kunta_> ho
<kunta_> un
<kunta_> problema con l,installaazione della versione 11.04
<snake_> spara
<kunta_> ho fatto l'aggiornanento dalla 10.10, ma lo schermo dopo il logo e la scritta ubuntu mi diventa nero. che posso fare?
<kunta_> sullo stesso disco ho xp e la versione 10.04
<kunta_> adesso mi sto collegando con un portatile  per poter interaggire in diretta a qualsiasi suggerimento. quindi avanti che sto in attesa sulla schermata nera.
<kunta_> che prove posso fare?
<snake_> io personalmente proverei ad avviare un recovery  e dare startx
<snake_> altrimenti non lo so
<kunta_> sto nella schermata nera quindi che tasti digito per ucire?
<kunta_> *uscire
<snake_> ctrl+alt+canc
<kunta_> si
<kunta_> ,ci sono in recovery mode
<snake_> avvia root
<snake_> e dai startx
<kunta_> digito ma non succede niente
<snake_> ma hai avviato il terminale di root?
<kunta_> e fermo su una pagina nera con sritte numeriche ed altro
<kunta_> che significa il terminale di root
<snake_> sei entrato in recovery?e da la hai avviato il terminale di root?
<kunta_> sono entrato  ma e comparso sta schermata che non mi permette di scrivere niente , una parentesi numeri  parenmtesi numer
<kunta_> i386_start_ketrnel_1+0xd7...
<kunta_> tra l'altro daqesta pagina non riesco ad uscire
<kunta_> se non chiedo troppo  datemi una mano e la qurta sera che provo ad avere aiuto...
<snake_> allora mi spiace...non saprei,mai vista e letta questa problematica
<kunta_> grazie lo stesso snake.
<kunta_> almenon un comando per uscire dalla pagina...
<snake_> reboot
<kunta_> niente da fare
<kunta_> in
<kunta_> come posso spegnere il pc in questi casi?
<snake_> fai come prima ctrl+alt+canc
<gladiak> ciao a tutti
<gladiak> :)
<kunta_> ci riproviamo?
<kunta_> come esco dq una schermata nera quanddo il pc si imballa?^
<kunta_> sono costretto a spegnere dal pulsante di accensione
<gladiak> se hai i terminali sui tasti f puoi killare il processo che si impalla
<kunta_> non riesco a scrivere
<kunta_> lo schermo e nero
<gladiak> mmm se non riesci a scrivere allora son razzi...
<gladiak> mi sa che non vi è soluzione apparente
<kunta_> non prende nemmeno ctrl-zlt-canc
<kunta_> quindi tasto d'accensione
<kunta_> visto che non riesco ad uscirne
<kunta_> che dite se cancello tutto e reinstallo la versione 10.10 da un dischetto?
<kunta_> ho cmq un disco partizionato e vorrei  installarlo dove c'e la versione 11.04 che non sta funzionando. come posso fare?
<kunta_> passo dopo passo
<kunta_> hoxup, la versione 10.04 e quella   che non sta funzionando dopo lìaggiornamento alla versine 11.04
<snake_> formattala in ext4 e installa
<kunta_> * ho xp
<kunta_> passo passo grazie
<snake_> avvia il dischetto
<kunta_> all'accensine del pc mi ritrovo con una schermata nera????
<kunta_> l'avevo spento con il tasto dell'accensine
<snake_> ma la live l hai messa?
<kunta_> che faccio? come lo spengo?
<kunta_> no,non mi si apre lo sportello
<snake_> forzalo
<kunta_> come?
<kunta_> pulsante d'accensine di nuopvo?
<snake_> si
<snake_> e infilaci il il cd
<kunta_> fatto
<kunta_>  riaccendo?
<snake_> no lascialo spento. :P
<kunta_> in ext4 mi risultauna scr/dev/sda/
<snake_> dev/sda1 2 3 4
<snake_> quale cosa?
<kunta_> 7
<snake_> ubuntu 11.04 div è?
<snake_> dov ' è
<kunta_> snake ,scusami ma sono ritornato in modalita provvisoria ,
<snake_> scusa  ma tu hai avviato installa?
<kunta_> nella shell con privilegi di root che devo fare , mi chiede di -give root password for maintenance
<kunta_> si ma ho avuto al riavvio la possibilita di poter scegliere
<snake_> startx
<snake_> scegliere cosa?
<snake_> ma dove sei?
<kunta_> idem, vuole una pass
<kunta_> in modalita di ripristino
<snake_> w il vinile
<kunta_> sono in modalita di riristino
<snake_> hai il terminale?
<kunta_> posso scrivere
<snake_> ok
<snake_> startx
<kunta_> give root password for maintenance
<snake_> ancora
<snake_> dagli sta pass
<kunta_> mi esce questa scritta quando digito startx
<snake_> sudo passwd root
<snake_> e digita la nuova pass
<kunta_> niente
<kunta_> login incompleto
<snake_> prova sudo startx
<kunta_> scrivo sudo mia password root e doinvio
<kunta_> niente
<snake_> no fermo
<luigi> c'è un canale italiano per blender
<snake_> scrivi sudo startx
<snake_> e invio
<kunta_> qundo lo digito sullo schermo non succede niente, non si visualizza nessu movinento
<snake_> e la pass l hai messa
<snake_> ?
<kunta_> ????
<snake_> e poi hai avviato il recovery del kernel di natty?
<kunta_> give passwordo for maintenance ( or type control-D to continue) che significa?
<kunta_> boh
<snake_> bho
<kunta_> andiamo bene
<snake_> ma scusa tu cosa vuoi fare?vuoi avviare una nuova installazione?o cosa?
<kunta_> ho avviato ilmenu di ripristino dalla partizione in cui ho/avevo la versione 10.10
<kunta_> e, qualcosa non ha funzionato, perche mi compare il nuovo logo con la scritta ubuntu e poi la schermo mi diventa nero
<snake_> no,  devi avviare quella di natty .e dare startx nel recovery nel terminale di root
<kunta_> ho la versione 2.6.35--29.generic pae, non e questa?
<jester-> kunta_: se hai karmick si
<kunta_> e allora?
<jester-> ??
<jester-> kunta_: problema?
<kunta_> che tu che dici?
<jester-> circa?
<kunta_> io credo di si ... e mi auguro che ne sia solo 1
<jester-> kunta_: hai un problema o volevi solo verificare la versione del kernel
<kunta_> stavo aggiornando la versione 10.10 alll 11.04 e all'avvio della nuova schermata con logo escritta ubuntu loa schermaq mi diventa nero
<jester-> kunta_: avanzamento andato a buon fine senza errori?
<kunta_> non credo, se la schermata mi diventa nera
<jester-> kunta_: usa recovery
<kunta_> e non mi permette di proseguire
<kunta_> sto provando ma non so che fare
<jester-> va nel terminale e verifichi con sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kunta_> recoveri mode
<jester-> kunta_: si o modalità ripristino che è in ita
<kunta_> ho in modalita provvisoria
<kunta_> vado nell'opzione ripristino normale?
<kunta_> ho avvio in modalita grafica di emergenza?
<jester-> kunta_: hai la normale e la riga sotto la ripristino
<jester-> kunta_: sei la menu?
<jester-> al menu*
<kunta_> si
<jester-> kunta_: devi andare in shell o terminale di root che sia
<kunta_> sono collegato con un portatile
<jester-> con rete
<kunta_> da shell con privilegi di root ho gia provato e non mi prende i v
<webpower> jester-, ho intenzione di sostituire l'hd con un vertex 3
<jester-> kunta_: shell con rete
<kunta_> i comandi.. conti
<jester-> webpower: scoperto l'arcano macbucco a 999
<webpower> ossia?
<kunta_> continua a chiedermi una password
<jester-> ossia infornata con schede farlocche
<jester-> l'ha presa tutta mediaworld
<jester-> quelle che si friggeranno apple sostituirà la piastra
<kunta_> give root password for maintenance
<kunta_> che significa?
<jester-> kunta_: contro-d
<jester-> piga control e d assieme
<webpower> jester-, e chi te l'ha detto?
<jester-> kunta_: hai il s sminchiato
<jester-> webpower: max18
<webpower> e come l'ha saputo?
<kunta_> sono ritornato al menu
<Bartoloni> se si fonde la scheda dopo un anno e un giorno... bella in****ta
<jester-> webpower: è concessionario. ha uno store con 7 commesse
<jester-> mica piccolo
<webpower> un apple store?
<jester-> Bartoloni: apple da 2 anni
<jester-> webpower: non apple store
<jester-> ma li vende
<webpower> apple reseller?
<kunta_> pensami .......
<jester-> webpower: vende di tutto compresa elettronica
<jester-> kunta_: riva in shel
<kunta_> si
<jester-> hai il prompt# ?
<kunta_> che devo da fare
<jester-> webpower: c'e sempre un perché quando te la tirano
<Bartoloni> jester- forza dell' abitudine. penso sempre a roba fatturata :P
<jester-> kunta_: apt-get update
<webpower> sì, era strano un notebook appena uscito venderlo a -200 euro
<kunta_> dove
<kunta_> sto nella schermata dell menu
<jester-> kunta_: vai in shell con rete
<kunta_> mi chiede la password
<jester-> kunta_: exit
<jester-> rivai al menu e prova modalità sicura
<kunta_> non riesco ad uscire
<jester-> kunta_: sei partito col kernel -38 o 35
<jester-> kunta_: contro-d
<kunta_> ci riprovo
<jester-> kunta_: sei partito col kernel -38 o 35
<kunta_> mi ritrovo nel menu
<jester-> modalità provvisoria
<kunta_> 38
<kunta_> modalita grafica di emergenza?
<jester-> kunta_: si
<jester-> webpower: vantaggi del vertex3?
<webpower> jester-, velocità
<webpower> 500 MB/s
<jester-> webpower: solido?
<webpower> http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-vertex-3-sata-iii-2-5-ssd.html
<webpower> sì
<kunta_> sono nel terminale
<jester-> kunta_: metti user e pass
<kunta_> non me li ha chiesti
<jester-> webpower: costa una cifra?
<kunta_> do sudo apt- get update?
<webpower> jester-, da 120 gb su amazon sta 250 euro
<jester-> kunta_: hai ubuntu login?
<jester-> webpower: e da 500?
<kunta_> si
<webpower> ah costa tantissimo
<jester-> kunta_: scrivi il nick dell'user a batti enter
<jester-> poi metti la pass e batti enter
<kunta_> fatto
<jester-> webpower: come mezzo pc?
<jester-> kunta_: hai $ come prompt?
<webpower> non lo so non ho visto
<webpower> a me 120 bastano
<webpower> non conservo molti dati nel notebook
<webpower> giusto la libreria musicale e qualche film
<jester-> webpower: ti prendi lo scatolo e utilizzi quello che togli da usb
<kunta_> ma sto nel tsta scaricando
<jester-> kunta_: se non segui io andrei pure a letto
<kunta_> lettura dei pacchetti...
<webpower> jester-, quale scatolo?
<kunta_> si
<jester-> webpower: quello per metterci gli hd e trasformarli usb
<kunta_> $  SI
<kunta_> ora che sifa
<jester-> kunta_: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> kunta_: e sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> kunta_: hai una ati come scheda video?
<kunta_> comando non trovato
<jester-> kunta_: scrivi bene
<kunta_> ok
<kunta_> fatto
<kunta_> riprovare usando -f
<jester-> kunta_: sudo apt-get -f install
<kunta_> difatto
<kunta_> fatto
<jester-> kunta_: ha messo qualcosa?
<kunta_> E: sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an errr code (2)
<jester-> kunta_: si è incasinato l'aggiornamento
<jester-> kunta_: scommetto che avevi una vagonata di repo ppa
<kunta_> sicuro:::
<jester-> kunta_: dai una bella formattata va
<kunta_> avevo scaricato le versioni precedenti dal sito dell'istituto e. maiorana
<jester-> kunta_: tarocco + ppa, no perdiamo altro tempo
<jester-> !natty  kunta_ scarica da qui e fai una bella installazione pulita
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !natty | kunta_ scarica da qui e fai una bella installazione pulita
<ubot-it> kunta_ scarica da qui e fai una bella installazione pulita: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<kunta_> vorrei farlo ed ho il dischetto della versione 10.10 uscito dalla rivista t
<jester-> kunta_: non hai adsl?
<kunta_> si
<jester-> e allora prendi la iso e la mastrizzi
<kunta_> lo faccio in modalita provvisoria
<jester-> perchè corri dietro a roba farlocca
<jester-> kunta_: la scarichi dal portatile
<jester-> fai il cd e installi
<jester-> kunta_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<kunta_> grazie jester, ma credo che si faccia troppo tardi cmq entro dopmni sera sara fatto.
<kunta_> solo un rapido consiglio , cone faccio ad installarlo sulla partizione _incasinat_
<jester-> kunta_: manulae, vai sulla partizone, modifica, usare ext4. montare ocme / e formattare
<jester-> manuLE*
<tafanari> buonasera jester ieri sera mi hai aiutato nel tentativo di ristabilire la connessione wifi ho installato wicd ma continua a darmi pass errata e sono certo di averla messa giusta avresti un minuto per farmi capire il perchè ?
<jester-> tafanari: sicuro che hai messo quella giusta? alive ne ha due, una wep e una wap
<jester-> tafanari: entra nel rutter e vedi cosa usa
<tafanari> buonasera jester OK
<tafanari> jester:Modalità di cifratura	WPA-PSK TKIP 256 bit
<jester-> tafanari: prova a passare in wep
<jester-> tafanari: facile che il driver non vada daccordo cn wpa
<tafanari> jester:ma in questo caso cambia il codice? perchè io sottomano ho solo quello inserito
<jester-> tafanari: ribalta il medem che sono scritte dietro
<tafanari> jester:ok
<jester-> tafanari: e controlla se quella wpa quaglia
<webpower> jester-, la mia perplessità è capire se osx supporta trim
<jester-> webpower: non saprei
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-30
 * Carlin0 saluta i nottambuli presenti 
<Frenk^> ciao Carlin0
<pigeta> buon giorno
<pigeta> sto ripristinando ubuntu dopo alcuni roblemi legati al disco con windows
<pigeta> ho sul /dev/sda1 ubuntu mentre su /dev/sdb1 ubuntu,ho dovuto cambiare il disco sda1 e reinstallare windows perchè aveva problemi ma ubuntu è ancora presente sul sdb1
<pigeta> ho seguito la spiegazione fornita dalla wiki.ubuntu.org
<pigeta> sono arrivato al punto 4 dove dice di effettuare un chroot sul proprio sistema
<pigeta> io però avevo il grub installato sul mbr,e qui sulla wiki dice che per fare ciò bisogna dare in ordine grub-install /dev/sda
<pigeta> e poi update-grub2 ma nel mio caso essendo windows installato nel sdb devo dare grub-install /dev/sdb è corretto?
<Bobbix> 'giorno ... stamattina il forum è inaccessibile... troppo traffico?
<enzotib> pigeta, il grub deve stare sull'MBR del primo disco, quello che usa il BIOS per avviare il sistema
<enzotib> !chat | Bobbix
<ubot-it> Bobbix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bobbix> OK... allora pongo la domanda... E' normale che Ubuntu (e edubuntu) impieghino più di 13 ore per l'installazione? E che alla fine ottenga un avvio con prompt testuale invece dell'avvio grafico?
<glpiana> ola
<glpiana> Bobbix, no
<Bobbix> glpiana: ok, però avviene, e quel PC non mi sembra proprio "antico" è un P4 2.4Ghz con MB Asus P4P800, 1Gb di Ram, HD 80GB... sk video AGP 8X 64Mb
<glpiana> Bobbix, a meno che tu abbia richiesto l'installazione dei codec e abbia una connessione 56 k
<pigeta> in questo caso sdb visto che è il primo disco per far partire windows
<Bobbix> No ho una fantastica 10Mbit Alice e sono connesso via cavo... è proprio un'incompatibilità con quell'hardware o con qualche particolare componente
<glpiana> Bobbix, il livecd come si comporta?
<Bobbix> glpiana: ho avviato la live direttamente in modalità installazione... senza passare prima per "prova ubuntu prima di installarlo"
<glpiana> Bobbix, provalo allora e vedi che fa
<Bobbix> Preciso.. si tratta di edubunti... ma con Ubuntu fa la stessa cosa (provato con la 11.10)
<Bobbix> OK proverò... ma cosa capiamo così?
<glpiana> Bobbix, se gira a una velocità decente anzitutto
<glpiana> Bobbix, poi dovresti drci qualche informazione in più, ad esempio su che tipo di installazione fai
<Bobbix> glpiana: comunque se avvio il server x con "startx" poi funziona decentemente.. ma ora ho i pacchetti bloccati o danneggiati (così dice) e non riesco a far avviare il server grafico in automatico.
<glpiana> e anche se hai controllato la iso con md5sum
<Bobbix> secondo me l'installazione NON si è conclusa bene nonostante le 13 ore
<glpiana> Bobbix, allora al prompt scrivi: sudo dpkg --cnfigure -a
<glpiana> *configure
<enzotib> pigeta, mi sembra strano che il primo disco sia chiamato sdb, comunque sei sicuro che è qeullo, allora ok
<Bobbix> dpkg --configure -a (io avevo provato sudo apt-get install -f)
<pigeta> allora il primo disco è sda solo che windows e grub che era installato nel mbr sono stati installati nel sdb
<pigeta> e da bios sdb è stato impostato come primo disco di boot
<Bobbix> glpiana: mi sai dire qualcosa per il server X? COme resettare e fargli rifare il riconoscimento e la riconfigurazione? E' una scheda agp non proprio recentissima (dovrebbero andare i driver proprietari v.96 nei repo) ma non la vedo più molto compatibile.. (colpa dei moduli nel kernel nuovo?)
<glpiana> Bobbix, comincia a dare il comando che ti ho detto
<Bobbix> ok... più tardi ti do un ritorno. Grazie.
<glpiana> ok
<pigeta> se setto ubuntu sda come primo hd e dopo da live reinstallo grub con grub-install /dev/sda dite che  windows tornerà a funzionare ?
<enzotib> pigeta, meglio lasciare le cose come stanno
<hellojoker> buongiorno a tutti
<hellojoker> qualcuno può darmi qualche spiegazione su adduser?
<glpiana> hellojoker, di che genere?
<hellojoker> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao
<hellojoker> allora cercando di risolvere un problema ad un ragazzo sul forum gli ho fatto dare sudo adduser --no-create-home nomeutente && sudo passwd nomeutente il sistema risponde il gruppo nomeutente già esiste
<hellojoker> al limite non dovrebbe dare l'utente già esiste?
<hellojoker> su fedora mi funziona regolarmente
<enzotib> hellojoker, ma nomeutente è già presente sul sistema?
<hellojoker> non ho ancora controllato perchè da come era la situazione non doveva esserci penavo di fargli dare su nomeutente per vedere
<Odo> Giorno
<enzotib> hellojoker, probabile che l'utente ha eseguito il comando più di una volta e si è spaventato dell'errore
<hellojoker> ho capito appena si riaffaccia faccio qualche prova
<hellojoker> grazie mille
<hellojoker> enzotib, scusa ho fatto una prova da me però la risposta è stata quella che mi aspettavo cioè adduser: user 'joker' already exists non parla di gruppo
<enzotib> hellojoker, che ne so, forse il tipo aveva già il gruppo, ma non l'utente
<pippuccio76> Buongiorno
<hellojoker> si magari chissà che avrà combinato bah vedremo
<enzotib> hellojoker, non so, forse aveva fatto deluser, aveva rimosso l'utente, ma gli era rimasto il gruppo
<pippuccio76> Salve con il passaggio alla 12.04 mi sono riteovato il problema di non poter utilizzare gestori grafici che utilizzano il 3d e posso di fatto utilizzare solo unity 2d. Qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere?
<hellojoker> è possibile visto che non riusciva ad accedere ai dati (ex home cifrata)
<hellojoker> magari  in preda al panico ha incominciato dare comandi a caso
<laserbuntu> ciao ho un problema con doppio audio casse pc/cuffie in ubuntu 12.04
<laserbuntu> cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> spiegare
<laserbuntu> niente, dopo aver aggiornato (formattandolo) il pc da ubuntu11.10 a12.04 se collego le cuffie, l'audio dalle case non viene messo in mute
<pippuccio76> enzotib : ieri eravamo rimasti che volevi vedere il log di xorg (per il problema al 3d ) eccolo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/956842/
<glpiana> laserbuntu, dall'icona del volume apri le impostazioni audio e controlla il connettore di uscita. impostalo per le sole cuffie
<glpiana> pippuccio76, che scheda video hai?
<pippuccio76> nvidia
<pippuccio76> integrata
<pippuccio76> il 3d è supportato
<glpiana> pippuccio76, con che driver la usi, da che versione di ubuntu arrivi e che scheda è (lspci | grep -i vga)?
<pippuccio76> uso il driver raccomandato arrivo dalla 11.10 con installazione pulita
<laserbuntu> glpiana: non è presente,  ho solo l'uscita analogica e l'output digitale
<pippuccio76> glpiana: 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<glpiana> laserbuntu,  e dove c'è scritto modalità cosa leggi?
<glpiana> pippuccio76, non ti ho chiesto solo quello
<pippuccio76> ti ho risposto prima....
<laserbuntu> glpiana: pardon, non trovo la scritta modalità, dove devo guardare?
<pippuccio76> uso il driver raccomandato arrivo dalla 11.10 con installazione pulita
<glpiana> laserbuntu, scheda uscita, a destra
<glpiana> pippuccio76, quindi nuova installazione?
<pippuccio76> si nuova
<glpiana> pippuccio76, digita: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<glpiana> !paste | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pippuccio76> test già fatto ieri tutti yes.....
<glpiana> pippuccio76, oki, ma io non ho visto l'output
<pippuccio76> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/956857/
<glpiana> pippuccio76, da live come si comportava?
<pippuccio76> installato immediatamente.... non ci ho fatto caso
<glpiana> pippuccio76, che driver ti dava come raccomandati?
<laserbuntu> glpiana: non lo trovo, ho solo bilanciamento (abilitato)  dissolvenza + subwoofer (disabilitati)
<pippuccio76> driver grafici accelerati
<glpiana> laserbuntu, e sotto non c' modalità
<glpiana> ?
<glpiana> pippuccio76, dpkg -l | grep nvidia su pastebin
<laserbuntu> glpiana: no, c'è solo il bottone di prova e la slide di regolazione del volume
<glpiana> laserbuntu, dammi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | laserbuntu
<ubot-it> laserbuntu: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pippuccio76> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/956864/
<glpiana> pippuccio76, prova la live e vedi se usa unity 2d o 3d
<pippuccio76> come lo capisco ? perchè ora se scelgo il 3d non mi parte e devo riavviare...
<glpiana> pippuccio76, da ps aux | grep unity
<laserbuntu> glpiana:  http://imagebin.org/210341
<laserbuntu> glpiana: così?
<glpiana> laserbuntu, sì. manca la voce che ti chiedevo. non si dirti, se non di abbassare il volume delle casse da alsamixer
<glpiana> cambio pc
<laserbuntu> glpiana: già provato qualsiasi modifica faccio, la imposta sia sulle casse che in cuffia, è come se le gestisce assieme
<Dig2> salve a tutti
<Dig2> qualcuno sa dirmi in che cartella si trova la posta salvata in evolution?
<sin> hola!ho aggiornato il desk con ubuntu 12.04 e non mi fa più entrare.consiglio mi scarico la iso e ricomincio oppure ritorno al buon 11.10?
<romeopapa> saòve, nuova versione, nuovi dubbi...ho dei file bloccati, presumo dalla vecchia versione di ubuntu che non mi fa copiare, ecc. che devo fare?
<nannes> salvee
<fleurtherock> ciao
<fleurtherock> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 ed ho inserito i repository di ubuntu 12.04
<fleurtherock> posso ricorrere dei problemi
<fleurtherock> ?
<nannes> fleurtherock: beh ovvio che si! Perchè mai lo hai fatto?
<fleurtherock> anmche se prima ho aggiornato il kernel con la versione 3.3?
<fleurtherock> perchè non voglio rinunciare a gnome 2
<fleurtherock> e poi io usono ubuntu installato con wubi per necessità
<fleurtherock> e la versione 12.04 non permette di installarlo col wubi
<nannes> fleurtherock: Credo che possa incontrare problemi nell'integrazione dei programmi col DE
<fleurtherock> come la 10.10
<fleurtherock> ma a dire il vero mi chiedeva di kiudere skype
<fleurtherock> o meglio di rimuoverlo e si è danneggiato il file python-minimal
<fleurtherock> mi diceva che avrebbe fatto l'avanzamento parziale
<fleurtherock> possibile?
<nannes> fleurtherock: comunque è una pazzia secondo me. Precise può 1) sia installarsi con wubi  2) Sia usare il vecchio gnome
<fleurtherock> mi fa usare gnome 2?
<fleurtherock> olk riprovero
<glpiana> ola
<romeopapa> salve, nuova versione, nuovi dubbi
<nannes> romeopapa: condividili con noi XD
<romeopapa> ho problemi con i file di libreoffice
<nannes> romeopapa: cosa esattamente
<romeopapa> non posso copiarli, incollarli, e non mi apre gli ods fatti con la vecchia versione
<romeopapa> mi dice errore sconosciuto
<nannes> romeopapa: copiare/incollare testo all'interno del file, oppure copiare/incollare i file nel file manager?
<sin> io ripasso all'11.10
<nannes> LOL
<romeopapa> sin, ancora non ho deciso...èprimo uso stamani
<romeopapa> nannes, nel file manager
<nannes> romeopapa: prova a farlo da terminale, così scopri la causa
<pippuccio76> glpiana scusa il ritardo ecco il ps aux |grep unity con la live  http://paste.ubuntu.com/956946/
<glpiana> pippuccio76, da live?
<pippuccio76> si
<glpiana> pippuccio76, non è tutto l'output però
<pippuccio76> è tutto....
<glpiana> pippuccio76, ps aux | grep unity-2d
<pippuccio76> glpiana : http://paste.ubuntu.com/956965/
<glpiana> pippuccio76, oki, usa la 2d da live
<pippuccio76> glpiana scusa ora devo andare ma mi rifarò vivo....
<glpiana> pippuccio76, avevi mantenuto la home?
<glpiana> ok
<pippuccio76> ciao grazie per ora
<romeopapa> nannes, ok, non so come, ho chiuso e aperto file manager e ora posso copiare e incollare i file
<romeopapa> ma libre office non li apre
<nannes> romeopapa: chiudi e riapri di nuovo, chissà che non accada un altro miracolo!
<nannes> Su! Prova!
<nannes> XD
<romeopapa> la uguale con tutti gli ods
<nannes> romeopapa: Hai i permessi di lettura sui file che cerchi di aprire?
<romeopapa> fa
<romeopapa> credo di si..., l'errore è "errore di lettura. Si è verificato un errore sconosciuto."
<nannes> romeopapa: oooh scommetto che hai fatto l'avanzamento di versione
<romeopapa> e fa uguale sia aprendolo da file manager che dal programma
<nannes> romeopapa: rispondi!
<romeopapa> nannes, si certo, l'ho scritto all'inizio come premessa
<romeopapa> nannes, quindi?
 * nannes -.- quando la smetteranno con sti upgrade ogni versione
<nannes> romeopapa: un attimo che ti do il fix
<sin> ciao,voglio reinstallare la 11.10.problema non ricordo  l'hard disk dove ho messo il so.tramite bios posso trovarlo?
<nannes> romeopapa, prova sudo dpkg-reconfigure libreoffice
<nannes> sin: tramite bios no, ma tramite una LIVE si. Ma perchè vuoi downgradare? la 11.10 è pure meno stabile
<romeopapa> nannes, questa è ganza...Il pacchetto "libreoffice" non è installato e non è disponibile alcuna informazione.
<nannes> romeopapa: sudo dpkg -l | grep -i libreoffice
<romeopapa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/956985/
<sin> con la 12.04 non mi riconosce nemmeno il mouse e la tastiera quindi non posso entrare
<nannes> romeopapa: dovresti cancellare anche openoffice, potrebbero andare in conflitto
<nannes> romeopapa: sudo dpkg -P libreoffice*
<nannes> sin: ma è impossibile dai!
<romeopapa> nannes, openoffice  lo tolgo da synaptic?
<nannes> sin: se funziona con la 11 funzionerà per forza con la 12! Il kernel è stato ampliato, non ridotto
<nannes> romeopapa: sudo dpkg -P openoffice*
<sin> <nannes> è così,il mouse mi in alto a sx dello schermo mentre non mi fa vedere le icone o meglio le vedo con una x all'interno
<romeopapa> nannes, ahhh mi fai disistallare e reistallare tutto?
<nannes> romeopapa: si! fai quei due comandi, poi dai questo ----> sudo apt-get install libreoffice libreoffice-pdfimport libreoffice-l10n-it libreoffice-help-it myspell-it hyphen-it mythes-it
<nannes> Dovresti risolvere subito.
<sin> ho fatto l'upgrade da internet
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<romeopapa> nannes, fatto grazie
<romeopapa> alla prossima
<nannes> romeopapa: nada, saluti
<nannes> sin: ecco perchè! L'upgrade di versione è una me*da, fate i backup delle impostazioni dei programmi, e reinstallate da zero! E non c'è bisogno di avanzare ad ogni versione, basterebbe ogni 2 o 4 anni (alle LTS)
<sin> quindi mi consigli di installare da iso?
<nannes> sin: sicuramente il tuo problema deriva da quello! Si, installa scrivendo la ISO su usb! ;)
<nannes> (o CD, come preferisci)
<sin> la scarico,ma va di un lento
<nannes> sin: ma noo usa torrent! è una bestia!
<sin> lo sto scaricando con transmission
<nannes> lol.. a me è andato a 700kb/s
<sin> cmq come posso ritrovare l'hd dove avevo installato il so?
<jester1-> sin: è scappato di casa
<nannes> ma che hai un rack di 200 hard disk
<sin> magari,così chiamavo i cc ,no è che ho 4 hd un po rimediati e nn ricordo dove l'ho installato altrimenti perdo i dati
<jester-> sin: tutti collegati al pc?
<nannes> sin: staccali tutti, poi li attacchi uno ad uno e vedi in quale parte il boot ubuntu
<sin> nannes mi sa che hai ragione,nn ci avevopensato :)
<olifas> buongiorno, ho esaurito lo spazio nella home e non riesco più ad accedere al mio utente. Come liberare spazio da "esterno"? Ora son collegato come sessione ospite...
<nannes> olifas: ctrl+alt+f1 fai login e cancelli da terminale
<nannes> olifas: ovviamente devi conoscere i comandi per cancellare e vedere i files (rm e ls)
<olifas> nannes, grazie mille ora sono entrato :)
<nannes> olifas: bene :D
<nannes> olifas: c'è una nuova usanza... Se ti piace ubuntu, e sei contento dell'aiuto che trovi qui su IRC e sul FORUM, devi convincere almeno una persona a passare ad ubuntu!
<olifas> promozione "porta un amico"? :D
<nannes> olifas: in realtà è più incentrata sul "togli l'amico dalle grinfie di microsoft"
<nannes> e non scherzo! Non ti costa niente, e aiuti la comunità a svilupparsi!
<olifas> ok, ci provo
<nannes> Bravo :D alla prossima ;)
<olifas> nannes, per caso usi gwibber? Dall'aggiornamento a 12.04 non mi aggiunge più utenti twitter...
<nannes> olifas: l'aggiornamento di versione può causare molte noie. Prova a cancellare e reinstallare gwibber.
<olifas> già fatto 10 volte, stesso risultato
<nannes> che errore ti da olifas?
<olifas> e mi parte la finestrella di segnalazione malfunzionamento
<olifas> scelgo "autorizza" ma quando apre la finestra per inserire i dati è una finestra bloccata
<olifas> non posso scrivere nè cliccare nulla
<olifas> e dopo qualche secondo me la chiude con errore
<nannes> !pastebin | olifas per favore, dai il comando ---> du -s / && du -s /home/    poi incolla qui ------->
<ubot-it> olifas per favore, dai il comando ---> du -s / && du -s /home/    poi incolla qui ------->: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<olifas> nannes, per la verità come dicevo ora sto in sessione ospite, non so quanto sia utile
<olifas> dovrei passare all'utente
<nannes> olifas: si
<olifas> chiudo qui e rientro allora
<devis_> buongiorno
<olifas> nannes, ho fatto il tuo comando ma ci ha messo 2 minuti a eseguirlo: è una serie infinita di "permesso negato" che non riesco a incollare tutto per quanto è lungo
<nannes> olifas: bloccalo con ctrl+c, e riscrivilo col sudo, cosi:
<nannes> sudo du -s / && sudo du -s /home/
<olifas> ok
<devis_> quando qualcuno ha 5 minuti devo illustrarvi un problema sulla 12.04
<devis_> ecco il problema che ho
<devis_> mi butta fuori e mi chiede password
<nannes> devis_: hai spazio nell'hadr disk?
<nannes> *hard
<devis_> come se si resettasse da solo
<devis_> certo che ho spazio
<nannes> devis_: come sei entrato ora?
<jester1-> devis_: hai installato qualcosa magari da ppa?
<devis_> ma non solo da xchat ma anche da altri programmi
<devis_> può essere jester1 solo che non ricordo
<devis_> io ho fatto l'avvanzamento dalla 11.10 a questa versione
<jester1-> devis_:  comincia a  ressettare gnome
<devis_> e speravo si risolvesse il problema invece...
<jester1-> !gnomereset | devis_
<ubot-it> devis_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester1-> devis_: poi dai anche unity --reset nel terminale
<devis_> unity reset l'ho fatto ma mi risolve solo temporaneamente il problema al prossimo riavvio ritorna tutto come prima
<devis_> rinomino gnome
<jester1-> devis_: resetta e cancella pure la cartella .compiz1
<olifas> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/957084/
<devis_> ok
<nannes> uff.. olifas guarda quanto spazio libero hai in home e anche in root.
<olifas> nannes, in home ho 40MB in root 3GB liberi
<jester1-> olifas: svuota il cestino e la cache di apt
<olifas> cestino è già vuoto, non so come liberare cache di apt
<jester1-> sudo apt-get clean
<nannes> olifas: sembra che sia un brutto bug d'aggiornamento. Prova ad aggiungere l'account twitter dal'applet gwibber sul pannello
<jester1-> avrai un po di giga di roba li dentro
<olifas> nannes, applet gwibber sul pannello sarebbe?
<nannes> olifas: TastoDX>aggiungi al pannello   cerchi gwibber>lo aggiungi da li
<olifas> nannes, sono con unity non mi fa fare quella cosa
<nannes> ahhhhhh sorry
<olifas> ho l'applicazione "social network" nel memenu
<nannes> !bug 552536
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 552536 in gwibber "Can't add my twitter account on gwibber (dup-of: 552410)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552536
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 552410 in gwibber "Cannot add new accounts in gwibber" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552410
<olifas> Fix released?
<olifas> messaggi di 2 anni fa però
<nannes> beh sembra che il bug ci sia ancora... hai provato gwibber-accounts su terminale
<nannes> ?
<olifas> nannes, intendi a far partire il comando gwibber-accounts?
<nannes> si
<devis_> rieccomi non è cambiato nulla
<olifas> no, provo ora
<olifas> nannes, dice "Istruzione non consentita (core dump creato)" <-- credo sia piuttosto grave
<devis_> oltrettutto ogni volta che riavvio o riaccendo il pc la barra di destra è mezza scomparsa a sx e devo andare in impostazioni della scheda video per mettere a posto
<devis_> *barra di sx
<nannes> !bug 898602 | olifas, prova anche questo XD
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 898602 in gwibber "Unable to start Gwibber in Ubuntu 11.10 AMD64" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898602
<nannes> olifas: sudo apt-get install pango-graphite
<devis_> ecco che mi viene con il reset di unity :http://paste.ubuntu.com/957118/
<olifas> nannes, cambiato nulla: ancora core dump
<nannes> olifas: per favore avvialo in modalità debud.. è strano che ti dica solo "core dump" dovrebbe far uscire una caterva di errori
<olifas> nannes, anche in modalità debug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/957129/
<nannes> *debug
<nannes> olifas: find $HOME -name core
<olifas> nannes, mi dice nautilus-actions: Permesso negato
<nannes> o.O
<nannes> l'hai fatto da terminale?
<olifas> sì
<nannes> ma è impossibileeeeeeeeee
<nannes> olifas con che utente sei, ora?
<olifas> utente personale, non ospite: vedo una "x" sulla cartella nautilus-actions
<nannes> olifas: ma come fa un comando find a darti errore di nautilus?!
<olifas> find: "/home/olifas/.config/nautilus-actions": Permesso negato
<nannes> lol dallo con sudo e vedi se ti da qualche altro output nessun altro output?
<nannes> olifas: sei vivo?
<cristian_c> lol
<nannes> olifas:  echo -e "*               soft    core            500000" | sudo tee -a /etc/security/limits.conf && gwibber-accounts; sudo find $HOME -name core
<olifas> tutto quel comando devo mandare?
<nannes> fallo tutto in uno, copia e incolla sennò lo sbagli
<olifas> a poi aggiungo l'utente, giusto?
<nannes> olifas: no, poi devi darmi l'output e basta
<olifas> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/957180/
<nannes> olifas: quindi non da più errore!! niente core dumped?!?!
<olifas> finchè non aggiungo l'utente no
<olifas> appena faccio "autorizza"...
<nannes> fallo
<nannes> e dopo che da l'errore -----> sudo find $HOME -name core
<olifas> Istruzione non consentita (core dump creato)
<nannes> leggi su
<olifas> il comando con sudo non restituisce nulla
<nannes> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<nannes> olifas:  sudo find / -name core
<cortexA9> nannes, stai bene ? :P
<nannes> ma dove caz*zzzzz lo mette il core dumped sto cacc**io di gwibber
<Ang22> Help!! Problema:batteria carica e collegata , ma se scollego l'alimentazione AC si spegne il pc.
<Ang22> se provo ad accendere il pc senza che sia collegato alla corrente non si accende...
<olifas> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/957198/
<lucacel> giorno a tutti
<nannes> olifas: basta mi è passata la voglia. Maledetto gwibber. Ma per caso hai fatto l'avanzamento di versione? oppure hai scaricato e reinstallato da zero?
<nannes> lucacel: giorno
<olifas> nannes, ho reinstallato da zero formattando la partizione
<enzotib> !ciao | lucacel
<ubot-it> lucacel: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lucacel> grazie
<lucacel> posso fare una domanda?
<enzotib> !chiedi | lucacel
<ubot-it> lucacel: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lucacel> 12.04. quali le novità ?
<nannes> :'( olifas, non so che dirti :'( puoi usare pidgin nel mentre, o altre alternative
<lucacel> ok..
<lucacel> quali sono le novità di ubuntu 12.04?
<enzotib> !precise | lucacel leggi le release notes
<ubot-it> lucacel leggi le release notes: Precise pangolin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | Kubuntu 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<olifas> ok nannes, per ora uso la scheda apposita di firefox per twitter, ma gwibber era decisamente più comodo
<olifas> grazie cmq tanto per l'aiuto
<lucacel> ma voi in generale cosa ne pensate?
<nannes> olifas: pidgin+plugin facebook e twitter è la stessa cosa!
<enzotib> lucacel, per discussioni di questo tipo meglio spostarsi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> qui si fa solo supporto
<olifas> non ho mai provato, più tardi lo installo, grazie del suggerimento
<sin__> ciao,ho scaricato la 12.04 tramite unetbootin ma non so dove l'ha messa
<enzotib> sin__, sudo updatedb && locate *.iso
<Guest59335> salve, ho una all-in-one samsung scx 4200. Riesco a stampare ma non ho ancora imparato come scanerizzare sotto ubuntu 12. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<moz_> salve, ho una all-in-one samsung scx 4200. Riesco a stampare ma non ho ancora imparato come scanerizzare sotto ubuntu 12. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> moz_, basta dirlo una sola volta
<moz_> enzotib, sì, scusa, ma avevo cambiato nick
<moz_> simple sca mi dice: non sono stati rilevati scanner
<moz_> enzotib, devo installare libsane-extras ?
<moz_>  salve, ho una all-in-one samsung scx 4200. Riesco a stampare ma non ho ancora imparato come scanerizzare sotto ubuntu 12.  Simple-scan mi dice: non sono stati rilevati scanner. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Joshua^Dunamis> moz_: dai lsusb -v da terminale e vedi se lo elenca, sempre che sia USB
<moz_> Joshua^Dunamis, sì, è usb
<Joshua^Dunamis> moz_: vedi se lo elenca con quel comando
<moz_> Joshua^Dunamis, Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04e8:341b Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd SCX-4200 series
<Joshua^Dunamis> moz_: apposto questo è già qualcosa, prima di proseguire apri google e digita ubuntu scx-4200 e vedi se trovi già soluzioni collaudate
<moz_> sì, già fatto, e sto provando a seguirle. ho scaricato il driver. ora lo scompatto e lancio autorun
<Joshua^Dunamis> moz_: non saprei aiutarti, non conosco quello scanner ne quella guida, autorun su Linux? mm mi pare strano a meno che tu non debba estrare il firmware ma ripeto non so che dirti, ti consiglio di provare le soluzioni meno drastiche, più compatibili con pacchetti .deb se ci sono...
<Joshua^Dunamis> ... all'inizio
<Giko> buongiorno....posso kiedere aiuto?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Giko: ma se chiami i pompieri chiedi se puoi chiamarli?
<Giko> O.o
<Joshua^Dunamis> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Giko> a parte gli skerzi ho un problema con la stampante canon ip2600....i driver che utilizzavo per ubuntu 11.10 non funzionano su ubuntu 12.04....come posso risolvere?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Giko: hai fatto già una ricerca sul forum, wiki, e google?
<Giko> si....nn ho trovato niente...
<Joshua^Dunamis> Giko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/baltix/+bug/959043
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 959043 in baltix "Canon PIXMA ip1000 and others (ip1200, ip1300, ip1500-ip1900, ip2200, etc) drivers were removed from Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)" [Undecided,New]
<Giko> cioè?
<Giko> ke cos'è?
<Joshua^Dunamis> è un bug report che segnala la rimozione dei drivers da Ubuntu 12.04, sotto ci sono alcuni links ai sorgenti del driver ma soprattutto alla fine viene consigliato un PPA da aggiungere con i drivers aggiornati giornalmente (versione non stabile) https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon-trunk
<Giko> grazie...ora provo ;)
<Joshua^Dunamis> Giko: se te la senti il ppa lo puoi aggiungere tramite il comando sudo add-apt-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon-trunk
<Giko> si grazie....è più semplice tramite riga di comando
<Joshua^Dunamis> Giko: poi dai sudo apt-get update e poi installi il driver ma non so come si chiama, forse te lo trova Drivers Aggiuntivi ma non so...
<Joshua^Dunamis> Giko: già ;)
<Giko> speriamo funzioni
<Joshua^Dunamis> speriamo...
<Giko> grazie
<Giko> ciao a tutti
<Guest65715> salve, una domanda. simple-scan parte solo se lanciato da root, altrimeneti mi dà l'errore: Errore di segmentazione (core dump creato)
<Guest65715> . Qualche consiglio?
<davide> ciao vado
<enzotib> man bash
<enzotib> se :)
<blobx> ciao
<blobx> è possibile installare KDE accando a unity e gnome(già installati)? e fare in modo che al login si possa scegliere che ambiente utilizzare?
<blobx> (su ubuntu 12-04)
<enzotib> blobx, certo, basta installare il pacchetto kubuntu-desktop, però attenzione
<searching> Salve il client di ubuntu one mi da questo errore: Impossibile recuperare il valore. (ValueError: cannot convert float NaN to integer) e non mi visualizza i file qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta?
<blobx> enzotib: attenzione?
<enzotib> blobx, avrai nei menu di gnome, così come in quelli di kde, tutte le applicazioni di entrambi gli ambienti
<enzotib> blobx, a meno di andare a fare delle modifiche opportune ai menu stessi
<blobx> enzotib: beh non sono le stesse? cioè le applicazioni per gnome non funzionano anche su kde?
<enzotib> blobx, sì, ma per esempio avrai sia nautilus che dolphin come filemanager
<blobx> ah giusto
<enzotib> blobx, e così per ogni tipo di applicazione per cui gnome e kde fanno una scelta diversa
<enzotib> blobx, può essere un po' antipatico avere i menu così, poi vedi tu
<blobx> ahah
<dod> togli semplicemente dal menu le voci che non ti interessano.
<dod> lasci i programmi installati.
<blobx> enzotib: beh se non mi piace lo tolgo e installo kubuntu
<dod> ti copi su un file di testo i comandi di lancio che togli.
<enzotib> dod, c'è modo di dire cosa mostrare solo in gnome e cosa mostrare solo in kde, ma non è una cosa immediata farlo
<dod> ah. non sapevo.
<enzotib> blobx, anche toglierlo non è una cosa immediata
<blobx> ah no?
<enzotib> non è che fai apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop e poi apt-get autoremove e torna tutto come prima
<dod> no ora che ci penso c'e' la spunta nel menu'. e' vero lol
<enzotib> blobx, no, perché kubuntu-desktop è un metapacchetto, e se lo togli non vengono tolti i pacchetti da cui "dipende"
<enzotib> dod, nei lanciatori (i .desktop) che stanno in /usr/share/applications puoi mettere il campo OnlyShowIn=GNOME; o analogamente per KDE
<blobx> enzotib: devo quindi togliere anche gli altri pacchetti da cui dipende?
<enzotib> blobx, se ti segni data e ora esatta in cui cominci a installare, e poi data e ora di quando finisci, poi posso aiutarti io a fare l'elenco dei pacchetti da rimuovere, prendendolo dai log
<enzotib> (nel caso volessi tornare indietro)
<dod> provarlo in macchina virtuale magari.
<blobx> uhm
<blobx> vabbeh, intanto provo ad installare. apt-get install kubuntu-desktop giusto? oppure apt-get install kde-standard/kde-full?
<enzotib> blobx, kubuntu-desktop è meglio
<blobx> ok
<blobx> poi basta terminare la sessione e nella schermata di login sciegliere kde invece di unity o gnome?
<enzotib> blobx, sì
<blobx> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<blobx> Scegliere il display manager da usare   │    │ come predefinito
<blobx> ?
<enzotib> blobx, io lascerei lightdm
<enzotib> blobx, ti propone kdm (il default di kubuntu)
<blobx> ?'
<blobx> differenzr? pro e contro?
<blobx> differenze*
<dod> prova puoi cambiarlo al login. ti da' la scelta.
<enzotib> blobx, niente di particolare, credo, ma lightdm è realizzato sotto la stella di freedesktop.org
<blobx> ok
<Mnemonik> ma su ubuntu 12.04 come si fa a gestire i permessi nei gruppi di utenti?
<ciuino> buonasera, mi servirebbe aiuto per una stampante condivisa in rete
<ciuino> qualcuno riuscirebbe ad aiutarmi?
<nannes> !aiuto | ciuino
<ubot-it> ciuino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<moz_> salve
<moz_> come posso convertire vari file jpg in pdf e poi unirli tutti in un unico file pdf?
<ciuino> allora, ho condiviso una stampante da un pc ubutu 12.04 ad un pc windows xp
<nannes> hmmm direi che ci sono passaggi inutili... Prendere i jpg e metterli tutti in un unico pdf è lo stesso, pure più semplice moz_
<moz_> nannes, come?
<ciuino> l'ho installata su windows utilizzando CUPS (192.168.0.xxx:631/printers/xxxxxxxxx)
<nannes> moz_: Usa libreoffice (o openoffice), e esporta in pdf il documento quando è pronto
<moz_> nannes, io in realtà ho una ventina di file jpg e una ventina di pdf e devo creare un unico pdf
<ciuino> il problema è che: lanciando la stampa da windows, a volte va e a volte no.....
<ciuino> come mai'
<ciuino> ????????????
<nannes> !pazienza | ciuino
<ubot-it> ciuino: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<nannes> !ENTER | ciuino
<ubot-it> ciuino: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<moz_> nannes, e come faccio con i file che so già pdf?
<ciuino> infatti io non sto pretendendo, chiedevo
<nannes> moz_: anche quelli sono fatti solo d'immagini?
<moz_> nannes, no
<nannes> moz_: ghostscript dovrebbe essere perfetto. Fai una ricerchina su google e trovi tutto quel che ti serve
<ciuino> qualcuno di voi ha gia riscontrato il medesimo problema?
<catai> ciao nannes ho provato a fare come mi avete detto ma il problema è lo stesso
<nannes> catai: eh? non mi ricordo scusa... Rinfrescami la memoria
<loris> ciao a tutti
<catai> nannes: ti ricordi il problema dell'audio? vi avevo interessato sabato scorso
<ciuino> nessun suggerimento?
<nannes> ciuino: a quanto pare no, se conosci l'inglese prova sul canale #ubuntu, li ti aiuteranno di certo
<catai> nannes: adesso aspetto un po'
<nannes> catai: sei quello dell'alsamixer che si resetta e si riabbassa da solo?
<ciuino> ok...
<catai> nannes: si
<loris> domanda....ho appena scaricato ubuntu 12.04 ho creato un disco di avvio con pen drive,ma quando lo faccio partire da pen drive ,carica dei file ma poi si ferma dandomi una scritta simile untrasfer o roba simile
<loris> poteve aiutarmi?
<nannes> catai: ti stava aiutando jester e qualche altro.. quindi non ricordo neanche cosa ti han detto di fare
<jester-> loris: sa di penna venuta male
<jester-> loris: hai ancora winzoz?
<loris> quando lo carico me lo legge come vers.9.04
<catai> nannes: devo andare per un pò, poi ritorno, ciao
<loris> winzoz nn so cosa sia
<jester-> loris: da dove hai scaricato la iso
<jester-> loris: winzoz = windows
<loris> sito di ubuntu
<jester-> !oneric
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'oneric'
<jester-> !oneiric
<ubot-it> Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<jester-> questo?
<jester-> !pangolin
<ubot-it> Precise pangolin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | Kubuntu 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<loris> win nn lo uso piu' da un po'
<loris> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ da qua' solo in italiano
<jester-> loris: se hai winzo fai la penna come da questo link che il miglior tool http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cortexA9> kubuntu che versione di kde ha ?
<jester-> 4 e rotti
<loris> nn ho winzoz
<jester-> hai usato onebotin?
<loris> no ho usato creatore dischi d'avvio di ubuntu
<cortexA9> jester-, unetbootin
<loris> nn va bene creare dischi d'avvio con il pregramma di ubuntu???
<loris> nn va bene creare dischi d'avvio con il pregramma di ubuntu???
<loris> nn va bene creare dischi d'avvio con il programma di ubuntu???
<jester-> loris: va bene si se hai gia una ubuntu installata
<loris> ho installato ubuntu 10.04,adesso ho provato a scaricare 1a versione con torrent,vers. desktop cd italiano
<loris> il mio problema e' che nn posso masterizzare dvd
<loris> come posso creare 1a pen drive d'avvio,c'e qualche programma?
<loris> come posso creare 1a pen drive d'avvio,c'e qualche programma?
<jester-> loris: come detto sopra usi o unebotin o il tool di ubuntu
<jester-> !usb | loris
<ubot-it> loris: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Caterpillar> su Ubuntu quando create una wifi ad-hoc (hotspot) riuscite ad impostare la crittografia WPA?
<Caterpillar> Se si, avete verificato che funzioni con utilizzando un secondo dispositivo?
<loris> ok grazie
<enzotib> Caterpillar, mi pare di ricordare di aver sentito che ad-hoc + wpa non vanno su ubuntu
<Caterpillar> enzotib: in pratica è un problema del kernel, ma sto indagando per conto mio
<Caterpillar> all'inizio credevo fosse un problema di kde (fedora) poi è uscito fuori che era un problema del kernel
<Caterpillar> su fedora infatti non va neanche su gnome
<Caterpillar> ora sto vedendo ubuntu se lo fa pure lui, in caso affermativo, si è il kernel
<catai> buonasera a tutti
<Joshua^Dunamis> buonasera
<catai> ho provato a fare l'avvio con live su usb e mi dice che Ubuntu 12.04 ha incontrato un internal error su Ubiquity
<glpiana> ola
<nannes> catai: fai il check del disco. "Check CD for defects" o "Cerca difetti nel disco"
<catai> ho fatto la segnalazione collegando il pc tramite ethernet e mi hanno detto che ci stanno già lavorando
<catai> scusa nannes ma se è una chiavetta usb ?
<catai> devo cercare nell'hard disk? nannes
<nannes> catai: lo so lo so! :) li c'è scritto così..! devi fare il check di integrità del file d'installazione (anche se usb), perchè se il problema è quello non perdi tempo in altre soluzioni
<catai> e come si fa? nannes
<searching> Salve il client di ubuntu one mi da questo errore: Impossibile recuperare il valore. (ValueError: cannot convert float NaN to integer) e non mi visualizza i file qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta?
<catai> scusa nannes devo andare ci vediamo più tardi o domani, ciao
<nannes> lol, catai funziona a sessioni di 10 minuti, ogni tanto scappa e ritorna... :D
<pippuccio76> Salve rispiego il problema : non posso utilizzare gestori grafici 3d come gnome e unity3d posso solo utilizzare unity 2d nonostante il 3d sia supportato. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> pippuccio76: che scheda hai
<jester-> pippuccio76: lspci | grep -i vga
<pippuccio76> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<jester-> pippuccio76: lè un vegèta, che driver hai installato
<pippuccio76> quello raccomandato ...
<jester-> cioè?
<soulex> ciao a tutti
<jester-> pippuccio76: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<soulex> ragazzi ho da poco installato la 12.04
<soulex> favolosa a parte qualcosina che funziona male
<soulex> ad esempio cheese non parte
<pippuccio76> jester :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/958008/
<soulex> e ho rilevato qualche problema con compiz
<soulex> avrei una domanda
<soulex> ma dova si trova il monitor di sitema?
<jester-> pippuccio76: prova a instalalre i 190
<soulex> il task manager per capirci
<jester-> soulex: scrivi task nella finestra di ricera
<jester-> ricerca*
<soulex> nulla
<jester-> o manager
<soulex> nulla
<jester-> o guarda in sistema
<ciz> cerco aiuto
<soulex> non c'e' nulla nemmeno li
<jester-> !chiedi | ciz
<ubot-it> ciz: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<soulex> ho provato anche sul soft manager per vedere se manca qualche pacchetto per la GUI
<soulex> ma niente
<soulex> credo sia impossibile che non ci sia
<pippuccio76> jester pensi sia problema di driver? perchè se scelgo tutto tranne unity 2d mi fa loggare arriva la schermata della scrivania ma non ci sono barre e devo riavviare con ctrl alt f2
<ciz> sono nuovo ho scaricato e installato la versione 11.10 ma quando ho fatto per scaricare il pacchetto lingue in alto a destra mi appare il divieto di accesso con informazioni in inglese che non capisco
<soulex> pippuccio e' successo anche a me
<jester-> pippuccio76: è il driver di sicuro e il current non va bene per le 6000
<pippuccio76> non ho possibilità mdi scelta ... in driver aggiuntivi posso scegliere tra current  e aggiornamenti post-release
<jester-> soulex: sto vedendi che c'è in gnome classic
<soulex> grazie
<jester-> pippuccio76:  installalo da synaptic
<alessio> enzotib, buona sera mi potresti dare una mano per favore??
<enzotib> alessio, chiedi, poi se so rispondo, oppure rispondono altri
<pippuccio76> 190 in sinaptic non c'è ho scritto driver nvidea 190
<jester-> soulex: prova a lnciare gnome-system-monitor
<soulex> provo
<alessio> enzotib, il touchpad del mio portatile funziona in parte e tutto dopo l'aggiornamento, in poche parole non funzionano i tasti...
<soulex> grange
<soulex> grande
<alessio> enzotib, comunque ho reinstallato tutto siccome l'aggiornamento non era stato effettuato siccome mancavano troppi pacchetti o una cosa simile non mi ricordo bene il messaggio...
<soulex> grazie mille
<ciz> jester hai letto la mia domanda
<searching> soulex,  hai risolto? ho lo stesso problema con la 5200
<glpiana> ciz, prima devi aggiornare, poi installi i pacchetti per le lingue
<pippuccio76> jester in synaptic solo driver 173 o 96 ....
<jester-> pippuccio76: provali tutti
<jester-> comincia con l'altro che ti consiglia driver esterni
<ciz> glpiana mi dici come devo fare
<jester-> pippuccio76: non è che hai pacioccato con compiz e per giunta in unity?
<pippuccio76> Con la 11.10 non avevo nessun problema  sono passato alla 12.04 con installazione pulita e posso solo scegliere il 2d ti roicordi avevo un prob con lightdm....
<glpiana> ciz, apri un terminale
<glpiana> ciz, scrivici; sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> ciz, quando finisce dai: sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> ciz, ma è appena uscita la 12.04, perchè hai messo la 11.10? ha una marea di aggiornamenti da fare
<ciz> glpiana avevo già letto di aprire il terminale ma è tutto in inglese o sono andicappato e non riesco a trovarlo
<glpiana> ciz, prova a premere ctrl+alt+t
<ciz> glpiana ho scaricato e fatto il cd della 12 ma quando lo faccio installare mi dà errore e viene una schermata nera e si blocca
<glpiana> oki
<pippuccio76> jester : E' possibile piallare la parte grafica senza installare tutto da capo ? (sarebbe la terza volta....)
<jester-> pippuccio76: fatti un user nuovo
<jester-> che mi sa che li funza
<pippuccio76> e tutta la roba della home?
<jester-> pippuccio76: prima di installare i nvidia funzava o no il 3d
<jester-> l'open per i nvidia non va male
<nannes> ciz: ma perchè 11.10 se è uscita la 12.04 ?
<nannes> !precise | ciz
<ubot-it> ciz: Precise pangolin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | Kubuntu 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<pippuccio76> non ho installato niente , ho installato la 12.04 pulita mantenendo la home vecchia e non mi ha chiesto di installare i driver....
<jester-> pippuccio76: li hai installati o no i driver nividia da driver esterni
<pippuccio76> no ora no devo?
<pippuccio76> quale scelgo il 173 o il b96?
<jester-> pippuccio76: visto che l'open non funza fallo
<ciz> nannes perchè quando ho scaricato il so dal sito di ubunto mi dava ancora la 11 fatto circa 15 gg fà
<jester-> pippuccio76: scegli quello consigliato
<nannes> ciz: beh ora che reinstalli aprofittane, metti quella direttamente!
<jester-> pippuccio76: oppre l'update
<pippuccio76> jester consigliato in synaptic non c'è ce il 96 il 173 e  i dev....
<ciz> nannes ma se reinstallo dal cd della 12 come dicevo si blocca cosa devo fare
<jester-> ciz: quei sono gia in itlaiano
<jester-> http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-amd64
<jester-> http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-i386/
<ciz> volevo disinstallare la 11 dal pannello di controllo di windows ma nei programmi non ce l'ho e non sò come fare visto che l'ho messa a fianco a windows per non perdere i dati
<jester-> ciz: se non hai installato dentro a winzoz con wubi winzoz non centra nulla
<pippuccio76> jester se seleziono uno dei 2 mi dice che sono danneggiati i pacchetti , come mi muovo?
<nannes> ooooooh god
<nannes> mi sà che ha usato proprio wubi
<ciz> ho installa co con l'opzioen di fianco a windows
<nannes> !pastebin | ciz, dai il comando ---> sudo fdisk -l  poi incolla qui ---->
<ubot-it> ciz, dai il comando ---> sudo fdisk -l  poi incolla qui ---->: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> pippuccio76: cambia server apt
<pippuccio76> come?
<jester-> pippuccio76: da synaptic-->Impostazioni-->Repository
<jester-> pippuccio76: e prima dai un sudo apt-get clean
<JK__> Salve ragazzi, stavo installando ubuntu mettendolo su un disco locale con il programma UNetbootin, la nuova versione, la 12.04...avevo una domanda..cosa devo selezionare come versione? live, hd media oppure netinstall?? (io voglio installare ubuntu contemporaneamente con windows su una partizione che ho creato)
<JK__> Grazie in anticipo per chi mi aiuterà!
<ciz> nannes mi si era bloccata hai letto il comando fdisk
<enzotib> JK__, scarica la iso a mano, e dì a unetbootin di usare quella
<nannes> ops ero distratto anch'io
<JK__> Si, ho già scaricato la iso!
<nannes> no ciz incollalo
<ciz> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30394 cylinders, total 488281250 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x50000000     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1              63      112454       56196   de  Dell Utility /dev/sda2          112640    21084159    10485760    7  HPFS/NTF
<JK__> enzotib: quindi mi basta solo selezionare l'immagine da disco senza impostare la versione?
<enzotib> JK__, sì
<JK__> enzotib: avrei un altra domanda, me lo fa installare solo in C non trovo l'opzione della partizione!
<enzotib> JK__, trovi l'opzione
<enzotib> !installazione | JK__
<ubot-it> JK__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> JK__, ma un backup dei dati se qualcosa andasse storto, sarebbe il caso di farlo comunque
<ciz> nannes è questo che mi chiedevi
<JK__> Sisi, ho già fatto il backup...però lo devo per forza installare in C?? Non posso selezionare la mia partizione?
<enzotib> JK__, ti ho detto che puoi scegliere,
<nannes> ciz, se hai incollato tutto (e bene) hai installato linux DENTRO windows. Brutta cosa. Disinstalla e fai un'installazione classica, degna di questo nome :P
<JK__> enzotib: Ma come opzione mi da solo C...c'è scritto unità: C....non posso selezionarne altre...
<enzotib> JK__, ma di che parli? sei già partito con l'installazione? ma mica starai usando WUBI?
<ciz> nannes lo avevo detto che avevo installato dentro windows era per avere i dati che uso giornalmente ma se volessi mettere ubunto in d come faccio a disinstallare ubuntu in windows visto che dal pannello di controllo disinstalla programmi non cè
<nannes> ciz: Guarda bene, forse compare con il nome di "wubi"
<JK__> enzotib: Ma come opzione mi da solo C...c'è scritto unità: C....
<JK__> enzotib: allora io ho scaricato la iso...poi ho fatto la partizione di un nuovo disco che ho chiamato Z....poi ho installato UNetbootin per collocare ubuntu nella partizione...ma come collocazione trovo solo C...non mi da la partizione!! Capito ora?
<nannes> ciz: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/WubiGuide#How_do_I_uninstall_Wubi.3F
<JK__> enzotib: no...non sono ancora partito con l'installazione...e non sto usando wubi!
<ciz> nannes ho guardato ma mi ha fatto una cartella al di fuori dei programmi
<nannes> ciz: va bè lascia perdere "disinstalla programmi" di windows, lo cancelliamo manualmente
<JK__> scusa, ora la metto su pen drive...poi una volta collocato sulla pen drive cosa faccio per installarlo?
<nannes> JK__: fai boot da quella pen-drive
<ciz> c
<JK__> nannes: se riavvio il pc con la pen drive inserita l'installazione parte da sola?
<ciz> il nome della cartella /media/OS/32788R22FWJFW
<nannes> ciz: da windows, vai su "Organizza">"Opzioni cartelle e ricerca" e metti la spunta su "visualizza file e cartelle nascoste"
<nannes> Dopodichè, vai su Computer>Disco(C:)  ed elimina le cartelle "ubuntu" e wubildr*
<nannes> Poi vai su PannelloDiControllo>Sistema>avanzate>Avvio_e_Recupero, clicca "EDIT" e elimina la riga di WUBI da quel file
<nannes> JK__: no, devi impostare il Boot da periferica USB (dal BIOS)
<JK__> nannes: scusa l'ignoranza! Come faccio?
<nannes> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<JK__> ?
<nannes> JK__: sai entrare nel bios?
<JK__> No! :)
<HoldenC>  JK__, se non sai entrare nel bios il mio consiglio sarebbe di imparare queste cose prima di provare ad installare un nuovo sistema operativo
<HoldenC> JK__, eventualmente puoi installare VirtualBox sotto Windows™ e provare la iso di ubuntu da li
<JK__> HoldenC: no io volevo proprio ubuntu come sistema operativo non una virtuale!
<HoldenC> JK__, capisco
<ciz> nannes ho copiato e ci provo per adesso grazie poi ti faccio sapere
<nannes> Il BIOS è un piccolo programmino che ti permette di cambiare le impostazioni del tuo computer quasi a livello hardware..... Ogni scheda madre (anche di portatili) ha un BIOS, e fra le tante funzioni che ha, c'è quella di fare il "boot" (significa avvio) da CD/PennaUSB invece che da hard disk.... Ora vediamo come entrarci:
<JK__> HoldenC: scusa..io ho scaricato la iso....poi ho installato UNetbootin per metterlo sulla chiavetta...l'ho messo sulla chiavetta...ora come posso fare per installarlo a fianco di windows?
<JK__> nannes: Grazie mille!
<nannes> JK__:  Appena accendi il PC (subito dopo che clicchi il pulsante) solitamente nei computer si può vedere o Il logo del produttore o delle scritte..... è proprio in quel momento che va premuto il tasto speciale, per entrare nel bios..... A seconda della marca/produttore del computer il tasto è diverso, ma solitamente sono, nei portatili -----> f2, f8, f12         nei desktop ---> CANC,f2
<JK__> Perfetto, una volta entrato?
<nannes> JK__: con le frecce cerchi la sezione "Boot" e seguendo le istruzioni su schermo (in inglese) porti lo USB al primo posto
<JK__> nannes: perfetto, una volta fatto?
<nannes> JK__: salva le impostazioni ed esci.
<JK__> nannes: quando esco poi cosa succede? E come faccio ad uscire dal bios?
<nannes> JK__: cerca la sezione "exit", e scegli "exit and Save Changes
<nannes> "
<JK__> nannes: una volta fatto tutto questo dopo cosa faccio?
<nannes> JK__: quando esci, se la pennina è collegata, partirà l'installazione di ubuntu
<JK__> nannes: ma la chiavetta deve essere vuota o possono esserci altri file come foto e video?
<nannes> JK__: devi mettere quella preparata con inetbootin! Niente file estranei, perchè nella preparazione il programma formatta tutto e ci scrive sopra la ISO di ubuntu!"
<JK__> nannes: Grazie mille!! Ora lo faccio
<JK__> Saluti a tutti, se ho problemi mi rifaccio vivo!! Grazie!! xD
<alessio> ragazzi ho un problema
<alessio> dopo l'aggiornamento fallito a ubuntu 12.04 non mi si avvia piu l'so
<alessio> e devo recuperare dei dati
<alessio> ho provato in modalita live ma mi nega l'accesso a questi dati come posso fare?
<Ing97> Alessio: devi recuperare dei dati da dove?
<Ing97> e quali?
<alessio> sono delle foto dalla partizione ubuntu che non si avvia piu
<alessio> mi nega il permesso di copiarli da live
<alessio> ing97 dimmi che sai come rcuperarli
<Ing97> Alessio: non hai ancora installato ubuntu dalla live?
<nannes> alessio: usa la modalità recupero
<alessio> no neancora installato
<alessio> nannes da recovery non mi si avvia
<nannes> alessio: qual è l'errore
<alessio> non da errori dal grub o da recovery compare schermata nera con linea bianca
<nannes> alessio: la home era criptata?
<alessio> cosa intendi per criptata
<alessio> ?
<alessio> avevo la password iniziale e il portachiavi
<nannes> alessio: all'installazione ti chiede "criptare la home directory per maggior sicurezza blablasticazzi " Cosa rispondesti tu filius mio
<alessio> no
<alessio> se non da live non ci sono altri modi?
<jester-> alessio: monta la partizione e usa sudo anutilus
<jester-> sudo nautilus
<alessio> si apre un folder con desktop
<alessio> grz mille c'è lo fatta
<alessio> jester ti ringrazio
<jester-> e de che
<alessio> jester per reinstallare ubuntu senza perdere dati?
<alessio> o far ripartire la 12.04 dopo l'aggiornamento fallito?
<alessio> jester-
<alessio> non ci sono soluzioni?
<jester-> alessio: non parte in recovery?
<alessio> in recovery selezino la prima opzione e mi da schermata nera con trattino
<alessio> cursore
<jester-> alessio: non arriva al menu?
<alessio> al menu recovery si
<jester-> alessio: da li vai in tty o root che sia
<pippuccio76> jester- : HO rimesso i driver current risistemato il source list e al riavvio un bel Boot error.....
<jester-> alessio:  dai questi comandi in sequenza: apt-get update  dpkg --configure -a  apt-get install -f  apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> pippuccio76: vai in ecoveri e togli il current
<pippuccio76> dopo una decina di secondi  parte e invece di andare allo splash mi fa scegliere il kernel....
<jester-> sempre che il problema sia nvidia
<jester-> pippuccio76: spigati bene
<pippuccio76> non penso come ti ho già detto prima...
<alessio> mi viene fuori: avvia normale-ripristina file system-mod grafica emergenza
<alessio> clean
<jester-> pippuccio76: boot, arrivi al meni grub o no
<jester-> alessio: leggi sopra
<jester-> alessio: ultima voce in basso
<jester-> o penultima che sia
<alessio> si grub arrivo
<jester-> alessio: quindi scegli il kernel e poi?
<pippuccio76> da boot error lampeggia il cursore dopo circa 10 secondi invece di andare direttamente al log mi va al menu grub...
<jester-> alessio: era per pippuccio76
<alessio> ok
<alessio> e poi schermo nero con cursore
<jester-> pippuccio76: e fino a qui non è un problema dell'os, arrivi al grub e poi?
<pippuccio76> entro ....
<jester-> alessio: li dal menu vai in root?
<jester-> pippuccio76: quindi?
<pippuccio76> sono dentro ora però questo boot error da dove è apparso?
<jester-> pippuccio76: è un problema di grub o del tuo disco, reinstalla grub
<alessio> quei comandi anche da live?
<jester-> alessio: no da revoery, ma non capisco se accedi alla tty o no
<alessio> no da recovery non vado avanti
<alessio> qualsiasi selezione mi blocco
<jester-> alessio: allora se vuoi preservare i dati installa senza far formattare la partizione. hai la home separata?
<alessio> jester
<alessio> accedo al prompot da recovery
<alessio> puoi ridirmi i comandi che nel riavvio ho perso tutto?
<jester-> <jester-> alessio:  dai questi comandi in sequenza: apt-get update  dpkg --configure -a  apt-get install -f  apt-get dist-upgrade
<alessio> grz
<alessio> jester-: sono 4?
<jester-> alessio: eh
<alessio> i comandi da digitare sono 4
<alessio> ?
<jester-> si
<jester-> uno alla volta
<alessio> non capisco dove terminano
<jester-> apt-get update                 dpkg --configure -a           apt-get install -f                   apt-get dist-upgrade
<alessio> grz
<alessio> riavvio
<alessio> jester-
<jester-> eh
<alessio> non succede niente
<jester-> alessio: nemmeno facendo apt-get update?
<alessio> dopo il primo comando mi dice sempre impossibile accedere a...
<jester-> alessio: allora è sminchiata di brutto
<alessio> si ma mi dice impossibile..
<alessio> allra reistallo dopo un backup da live
<alessio> grz per l'assistenza e buonanotte
<alessio> se reinstallo i dati gli perdo?
 * nannes a guardare "il club degli imperatori" su IRIS... Gran film... :O
<pippuccio76> jester reinstallato nuovamente tutto  stessi problemi e non mi chide di installare i driver all'avvio....
<alessio> jester se reinstallo perdo tutto?
<pippuccio76> dove trovo i driver giusti pe rla mia scheda video?
<alessio> nvidia?
<pippuccio76> si
<alessio> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video guarda qui
<alessio> selezioni nvidia e il tuo modello
<alessio> dimmi se trovi
<alessio> pippuccio76 : trovati?
<alessio> pippuccio76 trovati?
<pippuccio76> ho gli ultimi i 295 ma penso ci sia qualche prob...
<alessio> perche?
<pippuccio76> Perchè forse la scheda troppo vecchia..
<alessio> ma su fisso o portatile?
<pippuccio76> fisso
<jester-> pippuccio76: metti i 76
<jester-> o i 90
<pippuccio76> sto cercando di mettere i 96 ma dice che ci sono pacchetti danneggiati...
<pippuccio76> Ho reinstallato tutto 10 min fa....
<alessio> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates              sudo apt-get update                    sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<alessio> dai questi comandi in sequenza per 295.40
<pippuccio76> no voglio mettere i 96 ma dice pacchetti danneggiati e bloccati
<pippuccio76> come li riparo/sblocco?
<alessio> sudo /usr/lib/nvidia-96/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<alessio> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alessio> dove compare driver cabia nvidia in nv
<alessio> sudo startx
<alessio> tutto in sequenza
<alessio> pippuccio76: ci stai provando?
<alessio> ricevuto?
<alessio_> ok
<alessio_> a che punto sei?
<esulu> we
<alessio_> pippuccio76: hai dei problemi?
<alessio_> ragazzi se installo ubuntu su una partizione dove mi è fallito l'aggiornamento alla 12.04 perdo i dati?
<Carlin0> alessio_, hai la home su partizione separata ?
<alessio_> no
<Carlin0> allora se reinstalli perdi tutto
<Carlin0> alessio_, da live cd salva i dati prima
<alessio_> su una nuova partizione?
<Carlin0> su disco esterno o qualsiasi cosa va bene
<Carlin0> se è poca roba basta anche una chiavetta usb
<alessio_> in caso di partizione con che file system?
<Carlin0> non ha importanza
<alessio_> serve qualche root per farla pi leggere come partizione dati in una seguente installazione?
<alessio_> po*
<alessio_> poi*
<Carlin0> quando li rimetti nella nuova home non dovrebbero esserci problemi , ma al massimo ci fossero risolvi con un chown
<alessio_> ok grazie mille
<alessio_> cosa è un chown?
<Carlin0> man chown
<alessio_> ovvero?
<Carlin0> dai al terminale → man chown
<alessio_> ok
<Carlin0> e leggi la spiegazione
<alessio_> saluto
<vin__> ciao!
<vin__> come posso fare per togliee la barra
<vin__> laterale
<vin__> quando ho firefox aperto??
<vin__> ce qualcuno
<alessio_> che barra in che kernel
<alessio_> ?
<alessio_> vin__
<vin___> chi mi aiuta??
<alessio_> io se mi dici che barra in che kernek
<alessio_> kernel
<vin___> la dash :)
<alessio_> ok
<vin___> nella versione precedente
<alessio_> dovrebbe scomparire in automatico
<vin___> quando aprivi internet
<vin___> si chiudeva
<vin___> adesso ce solo l'opzione
<vin___> che quando metti la freccia si apre
<alessio_> vuoi proprio toglierla del tutto?
<vin___> no no a me piace
<vin___> io voglio che
<vin___> quando ho internet aperto si toglie
<alessio_> che scompaia quindi
<alessio_> ?
<vin___> esatto
<alessio_> un secondo
<vin___> si si fai
<vin___> se faccio l'opzione mi rimane sempre nascosta..
<vin___> capisci??
<alessio_> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<alessio_> da terminale
<vin___> ce l'opzione che cerco io?
<alessio_> si
<vin___> bene
<alessio_> premi il tasto super
<alessio_> winddows
<vin___> sto
<vin___> già
<vin___> installando :)
<vin___> so come funziona linux
<alessio_> ok scs
<alessio_> non scaldarti
<vin___> tranquillo
<vin___> tu l'hai già fatto??
<cristian_c> !enter | vin___
<ubot-it> vin___: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<alessio_> cosa
<vin___> questa opzione
<alessio_> si
<alessio_> installato?
<vin___> si ci sono
<alessio_> avvia
<vin___> ok
<alessio_> poi vai su ubuntu unity plugins
<alessio_> seleziona la tuaopzione in hide launcher
<vin___> bene :) grazie mille!!
<alessio_> riuscito?
<vin___> no cosi non compare proprio
<alessio_> c'è never che non compare mai
<alessio_> scs che compare sempre
<alessio_> poi dovrebbe essercene una che lo nasconde in autmatico
<vin___> quale faccio io
<alessio_> prova
<alessio_> never è semre in primo piano
<alessio_> le altre non ricordo ora sono su winzoz
<vin___> io l'unico pc windows e un portatile
<vin___> dentro l'armadio
<vin___> :P
<alessio_> lo uso per lavoro
<vin___> ok
<alessio_> risolto??
<alessio_> vin___ hai risolto?
<alessio_> rispondi
<alessio_> come trovate la 12.04?
<tux10> buona sera a tutti
<alessio_> sera
<Carlin0> !chat | alessio_
<ubot-it> alessio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessio_> grazie mille
<alessio_> scusatemi
<tux10> cerco aiuto, volevo installare ubuntu 12.04 ma non riesco ad avviare neanche il live cd. Mi spiego meglio, da anni oramai ogni 6 mesi la nuova versione di ubuntu di turno im porta novità mai buone. Ho una scheda video nVidea gf 9600 gt, e nelle ultime 4 versioni di ubuntu, ho sempre dovuto installare i driver " a mano", ovvero riavviando in live cd dopo l'installazione di ubuntu, e riavviare. L'ultima versione di ubuntu ho dovuto tog
<tux10> installare i driver nvidia-current, e riavviare con la scheda video inserita. Ma questa volta il problema è un altro. NOn parte manco la live, ovvero all'avvio mi compare il monitor rosso/nero a righe orizzontali pixellate.
<alessio_> ma raggiungi il menu della live?
<tux10> Si lo raggiungo, avvio, parte, ma al momento di avviare la home, compare quel monitor nero e rosso
<tux10> che se vuoi, tempo 2 min e ti faccio una foto, se necessario.
<alessio_> ok
<tux10> ok aspè
<alessio_> comunque hai riprovato ha rimasterizzare il cd?
<Carlin0> prima di rimasterizzare controlla il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<tuxten> alessio, 2 secondi e ti posto i link delle foto
<tuxten> passo 1: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/img20120430234534.jpg/
<tuxten> passo 2: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/img20120430234542.jpg/
<tuxten> passo 3: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/img20120430234609.jpg/
<alessio_> ricontrolla come dice Carlin0 che la .iso non abbia avuto problemi in download o varie
<tuxten> e invece del desktop ; http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/img20120430234640.jpg/
<tuxten> md5 uguali, già controllato
<tuxten> il problema si presenta sia in live cd che live usb
<Carlin0> capita che il file vada a escort durante il trasferimento
<alessio_> cosqa hai usato per masterizzare?
<tuxten> per usb unebootin
<tuxten> per il cd
<tuxten> masterizzatore interno a windows
<alessio_> prova lili usb creator
<alessio_> linux live usb creator
<tuxten> ma quindi dai per certo che sia un problema di iso ? l'ho scaricata 3 volte!!!
<alessio_> non il download ma come la hai masterizzata
<tuxten> anche perchè una sola volta mi è partita, provato a installare ma poi all'avvio mi dava kernel panic
<tuxten> aspè ti posto la foto che ho fatto
<tuxten> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/img20120430205031.jpg/
<tuxten> ora però non fa piu così, ma non si avvia il desktop. problema con la scheda video io credo...
<alessio_> ma i problemi con la scheda video li hai in live o su quello installato?
<tuxten> in live, nelle vecchie versioni invece sono installando ubuntu, ma li risolvevo installando i nvdia-current
<tuxten> da root in modalità ripristino
<alessio_> ma tu lo hai gia installato?
<tuxten> Eh no! non posso, non si avvia il cd..!
<alessio_> allora il kernel panic era in live?
<tuxten> sisi in live!
<tuxten> Non sono mai riuscito a installarla
<alessio_> ma se vuoi passare a 12.04 installa la 11.10 e poi aggiorna
<tuxten> alessio, c ho sempre provato, ti dico sempre... sempre!! e sempre ho avuto problemi con l'aggiornamento
<alessio_> io l'ho fatto e infatti non mi si avvia neanche
<tuxten> a installazione pulita invece, andava tutto liscio tranne sto problema della scheda video ( e pensare che con la 7.10, non mi dava nessun problema!!!)
<tuxten> ora con la 12 devo sfiacchirmi così tanto
<alessio_> da grub in poi io sono bloccato
<alessio_> prova a ricreare la usb
<alessio_> con lili
<tuxten> na ora sto rimasterizzando, anche se non credo proprio che sia questo il problema. Ho sempre usato questo sistema, ed è sempre andato bene. Credo che in questa versione di ubuntu abbiamo cambiato qualcosa riguardo alla gestione del server X o cmq con i driver video.. e se prima avevo una possibilità ora niente proprio-
<tuxten> sto usando daemon
<tuxten> nell'ennesimo cd
<tuxten> a 16x.. vediamo che fa..
<alessio_> ok
<tuxten> Vorrei sapre se sono l'unico ad avere questo problema
<Carlin0> tuxten, ma l'hai controllato il md5sum della iso ?
<alessio_> io provo domani
<tuxten> si Carlin0
<tuxten> masterizzato più volte in piu modi.. hai visto le immagini?
<Carlin0> no ma non credo sia un problema di masterizzazione essendo che avevi già provato su usb
<alessio_> in effetti
<tuxten> appunto.. che cacchio è.. bha
<tuxten> ora ho appena finito di masterizzare l'ennesimo cd, ho usato daemon pro stavolta, a 16x
<Carlin0> tuxten, hai provato le opzioni con F6 ... quelle acpi etc etc ?
<tuxten> Bhe si , ho provato acpi off e mi si è riavviato. Quindi non so che toccare onestamente
<Carlin0> provale tutte
<Carlin0> tanto ... cmq 16X è veloce io masterizzo il + lento possibile
<tuxten> eh .. ma voleva farlo a 40x
<tuxten> avevo 8 e poi 16..
<tuxten> ma io ho sempre masterizzato a 40 ed è sempre andata benone... x questo sono d accordo che non è la masterizzazione
<tuxten> torno tra un istante..
<tuxten> provo il cd
<Carlin0> prova le opzioni di F6
<Kaiowas76> ciao a tutti
 * Carlin0 si stappa una birruccia
<tuxten> ragà.. nada de nada... idee?
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-01
<pac> buongiorno e buon primo maggio!
<dod> anche a te pac
<pac> sono passato a gnome ed ora quando avvio skype appare questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959215/ Consigli?
<glpiana> ola
<Serpico> ciao
<pac> ribuongiorno e ribuon primo maggio
<pac> è normale non riuscire a creare collegamenti sul desktop con 12.04?
<dod> no
<pac> è un bug o sono io buggato? :-)
<usspx> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/01/%23ubuntu-es.txt
<glpiana> pac, come provi a creare il collegamento?
<pac> glpiana: tasto destro del mouse crea collegamento
<glpiana> pac, cliccando sul file di cui vuoi creare un collegamento?
<pac> glpiana: si in questo caso si tratta di una cartella presente su hd esterno
<dod> prova a spostare la cartella. si apre una finestra di dialogo, copia, crea collegamento...
<glpiana> pac, quindi ti creerà il collegamento nella posizione in cui sta la cartella. da lì devi copiarlo sul desktop
<glpiana> pac, sei su kde?
<pac> glpiana: gome
<glpiana> dod, è su gnome, non su kde
<dod> k
<pac> se provo a spostare la cartella me la copia direttamente senza nessuna opzione
<glpiana> pac, fai come ti ho detto
<pac> glpiana: la copio poi faccio il collegamento?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> pac, crea il collegamento
<glpiana> pac, te lo crea nel posto in cui hai la cartella
<glpiana> poi copi questo collegamento dove vuoi
<pac> glpiana: no aspetta ti faccio una schermata
<pac> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/210447
<glpiana> pac, a parte i simboli, facile che non lo faccia perchè l'hd è rimovibile
<glpiana> pac, dammi un scondo che faccio una prova
<pac> glpiana: ok
<catai> buongiorno a tutti
<glpiana> pac, è in ntfs o fat32 il disco esterno, vero?
<pac> glpiana: posso controllare?
<neramarea> salve. tempo addietro ho voluto provare xfce sul mio ubuntu.ora ho rimosso, ma al lightdm continua a comparire in elenco la voce "sessione di xubuntu". come elimino?
<glpiana> pac, scrivi mount in un terminale e metti su pastebin che guardo
<glpiana> neramarea, nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep xfce
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959335/
<glpiana> !paste | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<catai> ho caricato la iso di 12.04 su una usb, adesso avviando dalla live mi dice Ubuntu 12.04 ha incontrato un internal error
<glpiana> pac, sì è come dicevo.non puoi creare link simbolici (e quindi collegamenti) su quel filesystem. se proprio ti serve possiamo provare a crearlo da terminale direttamente sul desktop
<catai> ieri nannes mi ha detto che devo fare un check sul disco (penso sulla usb) per controllare se è corrotto, qualcuno mi sa dire come si fa?
<neramarea> glpiana in effetti c'è ancora un po' di roba... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959336/
<glpiana> catai, all'avvio della usb, in basso vedi una icona della tastiera e di un omino?
<catai> glpiana: si
<pac> glpiana: quindi non posso crearlo con il tasto destro?
<glpiana> catai, premi un tasto e dopo aver scelto la lingua ti appare un menu che ti permette di fare il check del supporto
<glpiana> pac, no
<glpiana> neramarea, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge xfce4-session
<pac> glpiana: ma si tratta di un bug?
<catai> glpiana: un tasto qualunque vero?
<glpiana> pac, no, si tratta di usare roba windows sotto linux
<glpiana> catai, sì
<catai> ok, grazie, ora provo. ci sentiamo tra un pò glpiana
<glpiana> ok
<pac> glpiana: capisco però è una funzione utile visto che ho poco spazio sull'hd interno per evitare di aprire ogni volta. Mi puoi aiutare a farlo da terminale allora?
<neramarea> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> pac, sì, dimmi anzitutto se il disco in questione è HARDAMICO o Volume
<pac> glpiana: HARDAMICO
<neramarea> ho dato un purge xfce* e poi un autoremove. corretto?
<glpiana> pac, e la directory in questione è in HARDAMICO o in un asottodirectory?
<glpiana> neramarea, ok
<pac> glpiana: è in hardamico
<neramarea> thanks. riavvio sessione. ciau!
<glpiana> pac, nome?
<pac> glpiana: lavori in corso
<catai> fatto. mi dice no errors found glpiana
<neramarea> ops... glpiana, "sessione di xubuntu" è ancora lì. devo riavviare il sistema?
<glpiana> catai, avevi controllato md5 della iso prima di fare la usb?
<catai> non so cos'è md5, mi puoi spiegare? glpiana
<glpiana> !md5 | catai
<ubot-it> catai: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<glpiana> pac, con gli spazi?
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, maiuscole e minuscole?
<pac> glpiana: minuscolo
<glpiana> pac, vabbè proviamo: anzitutto: cd Scrivania
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<catai> questo url è sbagliato, mi va in errore glpiana
<glpiana> catai, no, mi sa che il wiki è giù
<glpiana> catai, tieni lì e aspetta. ogni tanto riprova
<glpiana> pac, ln -s /media/HARDAMICO/lavori\ in\ corso .
<glpiana> pac, se da errore metti tutto su pastebin, compreso il comando che hai scritto
<catai> ok, in effetti la penna usb la prima volta ha funzionato, poi niente glpiana
<pac> glpiana: fatto senza errori
<glpiana> catai, che errore hai detto che ottieni?
<glpiana> pac, ti è apparso il link sul desktop?
<pac> glpiana: assolutamente si adesso provo a staccare l'hd
<catai> ubuntu 12.04 has encountered an internal error, nei dettagli si riferisce ad un modulo che si chiama ubiquity o giù di lì glpiana
<glpiana> pac, se l'hard disk è staccato e avvii il pc è facile chetu ottenga errore
<pac> glpiana: non è un collegamento è una copia
<glpiana> catai, ma questo quando sei in interfaccia grafica?
<glpiana> pac, non è una copia, è un collegamento
<catai> glpiana: si
<pac> glpiana: ma sel'hd è staccato come fa a vedere tutti i files?
<glpiana> pac, ha lo stesso nome, invece di Collegamento a lavori in corso. se vuoi, rinomina
<glpiana> pac, non è che è rimasta lì quella che hai copiato prima?
<neramarea> glpiana ho risolto con un purge xubuntu*
<glpiana> pac, ah è una domanda retorica, lo do per certo
<catai> il problemA mio orginario era un altro glpiana
<pac> glpiana: sai che potrebbe essere!
<pac> glpiana: cancello e ripeto i comandi
<pippuccio76> Salve ho un problema  dietro l'altro ora mi fa arrivare al login inserisco la password e torna al login
<glpiana> pippuccio76, con che sessione
<glpiana> catai, quale?
<pippuccio76> glpiana la mia
<glpiana> pippuccio76, sì, vabbè, ciao :D
<pac> glpiana: mi dice file già esistente ma io non lo vedo
<pippuccio76> ho reinstallato tutto ieri sera per la 6a volta
<glpiana> pippuccio76, che sessione scegli al login? ubuntu, ubuntu 2d gnome kde xfce...
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: ls lavori*
<pippuccio76> con tutte e due
<catai> relativo alla scheda audio, post aggiornamento alla 12.04. Per sentire qualcosa devo tenere a tutto volume, se abbasso un filo non si sente quasi niente, a metà scala è muto glpiana
<glpiana> catai, quello potrebbe essere legato ai volumi di alsamixer. avevi controllato con alsamixer da terminale?
<catai> nel chan mi dissero di provare a metter la live che forse si risolveva, ma lo fa uguale glpiana
<pippuccio76> ubuntu e ubuntu2d
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959361/
<catai> si, i volumi da terminale li avevo controllati glpiana
<glpiana> pippuccio76, oki, dimmi qualcosa di più però: hai installato qualcosa? hai aggiornato? che hai fatto perchè si verificasse sto problema?
<pippuccio76> ho formattato nuovamente la / e reinstallato tutto...
<pippuccio76> lasciando la home
<catai> c'è una scheda spdif che anche se la metto su mute si riattiva automaticamente glpiana
<glpiana> pac, dai ls -la   e guarda se vedi lavori in corso
<glpiana> catai, e da live come si comporta?
<catai> da live fa uguale glpiana
<glpiana> !gnomereset | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<pac> glpiana: no vedo ogni singolo files
<glpiana> catai, anche reinstallando  avrai lo stesso problema dunque
<catai> nelle impostazioni audio c'è uan scheda spdif, che come la apro per vedere come sta, mi abbassa il volume dell'altra scheda glpiana
<pippuccio76> glpiana , non entro come faccio a rinominarli?
<glpiana> pac, e lavori in corso non c'è?
<catai> direi proprio di si glpiana
<pac> glpiana: trovato!
<glpiana> pac, ls -la lavori\ in\ corso
<pac> glpiana: con tanto di frecetta (sic) stile windows!
<glpiana> ah ok, a posto allora
<catai> la cosa buffa è che se vado a vedere come stanno i volumi sulla spdif, automaticamente mi abbassa il volumi della scheda altra glpiana
<pac> glpiana: grazie penso proprio di si provo a sctaccare l'hd in teroia non deve vedere nulla
<glpiana> pippuccio76, ctrl+alt+f1 e fai login testuale. poi usi mv .gnome .gnome.bak per esempio
<glpiana> catai, da interfaccia intendi? dalle impostazioni audio?
<catai> una si chiama output digitale (spdif) e l'altra si chiama altoparlanti glpiana
<catai> si glpiana
<glpiana> catai, normale, se la selezioni passi a usare quella
<pac> glpiana: ok perfetto di nuovo grazie ho su 12.04 da poche ma non sono ancora riuscito a capirne i benefici per ora devo solo risolvere due problemi il primo è la webcam skype non la vede più di nuovo e il secondo è un hardware audio
<glpiana> pac, per la webcam segui quello che ti abbiamo già fatto fare altre volte
<pippuccio76> glpiana impossibile eseguire stat di .gnome inesistente
<pac> glpiana: già fatto ma non parte!
<glpiana> pippuccio76, sì lo so, era un esempio :)
<glpiana> pac, che errore da?
<pac> glpiana: ho ancor lo script sul desktop
<pippuccio76> si scusa deve essere gnome2...
<pac> glpiana: mi dice questo Si è verificato un errore nel lanciare l'applicazione.
<catai> ma perchè se regolo i volumi, poi esco e rientro li trovo cambiati? glpiana
<glpiana> pac, da terminale
<glpiana> catai, salvali con sudo alsactrl store
<glpiana> catai, poi in applicazioni d'avvio metti alsactrl restore
<pac> glpiana: da terminale parte ora controllo se va la cam
<catai> ma ci deve esser sempre qualcosa che non va, anche adesso sento solo se ilvolume è al massimo, già se vado al 70% non sento più niente, è normale? glpiana
<pippuccio76> glpiana gconfd mi dice che non c'è
<pac> glpiana: no niente
<pippuccio76> glpiana ho rinominato tutto trenne gconfd che non esiste , riavvio?
 * broc93 sta facendo l'upgrade alla 12.04 LTS, quali son le novità per KDE?
<catai> e poi non capisco come è fatta la scala, c'è scritto Non amplificato 100% e poi ci sono due tacche, cosa significano? http://imagebin.org/210451 glpiana
<pippuccio76> resettato gnome (tranne gconf d) non entro al login inserisco la password sembra partire ma torna a quella schermata
<pac> attivando qhimdtransfer mi da questo errore http://imagebin.org/210452 consigli?
<catai> dove è andato glpiana ?
<pippuccio76> resettato gnome (tranne gconf d) non entro al login inserisco la password sembra partire ma torna a quella schermata
<glpiana> pippuccio76, .gconfd
<pippuccio76> si non ho messo il punto ma nel comand l'avevo messo
<glpiana> catai, controlla su alsamixer quale volume si abbassa abbassando il volume dal pannello
<glpiana> pippuccio76, vabbè, strano non ci sia ma non fa nulla. controllane comuqnue l'esistenza o l'assenza.
<glpiana> pippuccio76, passa in console con ctrl+alt+f1 e scrivi: df
<catai> glpiana: è il master
<pac> altra scoperta è sparito l'audio di youtube
<pippuccio76> glpiana : ho rinominato tutto e riavviato stesso problema
<glpiana> pac, da terminale come avvii skype? scrivi solo skype o tutto ld_preload etc etc?
<glpiana> catai, se invece abbassi, chessò, PCM, il volume cala in maniera differente?
<pac> glpiana: scrivo skype
<glpiana> pac, oki, ho capito che tutte le volte che abbiamo affrontato il discorso skype e webcam non son servite a niente
<glpiana> pac, leggiti quello che hai scritto nello script di cui parlavi prima. è quello il comando che devi dare nel terminale
<glpiana> pac, ricordi? LD_PRELOAD=/.....
<pippuccio76>  glpiana : forse problema di driuver nvidea? come elimino tutti i pacchetti nvidea da riga di comando?
<glpiana> pippuccio76, hai dato df come ti ho chiesto?
<pac> glpiana: ma è quello che ho sempre fatto cliccavo sullo script e partiva skype ora non più devo scriverlo direttamente nel terminale?
<catai> se abbasso il pcm da terminale, come tocco i volumi da pannello, il volume di pcm ritorna a 100 e il resto procede come priam glpiana
<pippuccio76> si mi ha dato alcune cose ma non posso scrivere tutto...dimmi cosa ti serve..
<glpiana> catai, ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa
<glpiana> pippuccio76, voglio sapere la percentuale di utilizzo della partizione in cui hai la home
<pippuccio76> 42%
<glpiana> pac, per favore, avvia skype da terminale col comando che hai scritto nello script
<glpiana> pippuccio76, oki, driver nvidia installati come?
<pippuccio76> forse ha pescato qualcosa dalla home perchè ieri sera ho riformattato la / e reinstallato pulito lasciando la home
<pac> glpiana: fatto ma non va la cam
<glpiana> pippuccio76, non pesca niente da solo
<glpiana> pac, con cheese la webcam funziona?
<pac> glpiana: ora provo
<catai> quello che tu mi chiedi l'ho fatto glpiana
<pippuccio76> io non ho messo niente ho inserito la chiavetta installato lasciando invariata home e formattando la / e sono al punto di oggi...
<pac> glpiana: l'aggiornamento ha cancellato l'applicazione ora la reinstallo
<pac> glpiana: ma non è un pò strano che abbia eliminato cheese?
<glpiana> catai, e modifciando pcm come cala il volume?
<pac> glpiana: eppure sono sicuro c'era prima
<glpiana> pippuccio76, da chiavetta girava senza problemi?
<glpiana> pac, non so cosa fai tu al tuo pc
<catai> modifico il pcm, poi provo a regolare il volume da pannello, ma come tocco il volume da pannello, nel terminale il PCM ritorna al 1005% senza che io l'abbia toccato glpiana
<pippuccio76> si ma dava un errore con segnalazione nonostante si potesse utilizzare
<glpiana> catai, devi abbassare il volume ascoltando qualcosa, così hai un riscontro
<pac> glpiana: hai ragione adesso guarderò se manca altra roba
<glpiana> catai, ma ho capito che se poi ritocchi il pannello si sposta di colpo!
<glpiana> pippuccio76, che errore?
<pac> glpiana: con cheese funziona
<pippuccio76> errore interno ma non so quale...
<glpiana> pac, fa vedere che comando dai da terminale
<glpiana> pippuccio76, ma hai "provato" o hai subito "installato"?
<pac> glpiana: #!/bin/bash LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<catai> cambia poco, anzi, sento anche un pò meno glpiana
<glpiana> pac, scrivi solo: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<pippuccio76> ho subito installato ma stamani ho riprovato andando su firefox , ora scrivo da netbook
<glpiana> pippuccio76, alla schermata di login arrivi?
<pippuccio76> si inserisco la pw fa finta di entrare ma torna al login
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959426/
<glpiana> pippuccio76, entra come guest, dovresti poterlo fare dalla schermata di login
<glpiana> pac, ls /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<glpiana> catai, sulla versione precedente invece il volume era ok?
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959430/
<glpiana> pac, locate v4l1compat.so
<catai> si, mi pare di si, ho notato questi "volumi bassi" solo dal'upgrade alla 12.04 glpiana
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959436/
<glpiana> catai, avevi modificato dei file di configurazione per fare andare l'audio sulla 11.10?
<pippuccio76> glpiana , guest entrato in unity2d (3d non entra)
<glpiana> pippuccio76, in un terminale scrivi: lsmod | grep nvidia             e dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<catai> no, mi pare di no glpiana
<glpiana> pac, avvia skype con: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<glpiana> catai, scrivi: uname -a   e incolla qui la riga che esce
<pippuccio76> glpiana nvidia         10962290       30
<glpiana> pippuccio76, e poi scrivi anche: locate unity-2d | grep home
<pac> glpiana: funziona ora ma sbagliavo io?
<glpiana> pac, è sbagliato il percorso della libreria in quello script, visto che hai una 64 bit
<glpiana> pac, editalo, cambia il percorso con quello che ti ho scritto ora e salva lo script
<catai> Linux achille 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:52 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux PS: come si fa a fare incolla da tastiera sul terminale? glpiana
<glpiana> pippuccio76, se non puoi copiarmelo, dimmi se vedi qualcosa sotto .gconf/desktop
<pippuccio76> glpiana /usr/share/unity-2d/shell/dash/artwork/lens-nav-home.svg
<pac> glpiana: certo però non capisco la faccenda del 64 bit io ho fatto l'installazione a 32 su consiglio
<glpiana> pac, dammi l'output di uname -a
<glpiana> catai, selezioni la riga, poi ti piazzi dove vuoi incollare e premi la rotella del mouse
<glpiana> pippuccio76, sotto .gonf/desktop nulla quindi? solo quello ti esce?
<pippuccio76> si solo quella riga
<sin> ciao,dopo l'ennesima formattazione mi appare l'ennesimo messaggio  error:out of disk  grub rescue :(
<catai> grazie, ma con la tastiera (=combinazione di tasti)? glpiana
<glpiana> pippuccio76, torna in console e dai: sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-2d
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959442/
<glpiana> catai, shift + ins
<glpiana> pac, oki, vale comuqnue quanto detto sopra per la modifica del file
<pippuccio76> glpiana : fatto , riavvio?
<glpiana> pippuccio76, no, torna al login con alt+f7 e riprova ubuntu 2d
<pac> glpiana: grazie mille ora provvedo
<pippuccio76> alt f7 torna al guest...
<glpiana> pippuccio76, termina la sesisone guest e torna al login
<glpiana> sin,  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=495549 guarda se ti aiuta
<glpiana> torno tra 5 minuti
<glpiana> torno tra 5 minuti
<pippuccio76> non entra...
<catai> comunque il risultato è Linux achille 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:52 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux glpiana
<catai> anch'io torno tra 5 min
<glpiana> pippuccio76, scrivi in console: unity --reset
<glpiana> catai, non ricordo se hai installato o hai fatto l'avanzamento
<pippuccio76> da degli errori
<glpiana> pippuccio76, torna al login e riprova e entrare
<pippuccio76> non entra
<pippuccio76> vuoi sapere gli errori?
<glpiana> pippuccio76, se va da guest e non va da utente c'è qualche impostazione nella home che non funziona. sì dimmi gli errori
<pippuccio76> no display variable set
<pippuccio76> gconf client failed to connect
<glpiana> pippuccio76, allora scrivi: DISPLAY=:0 unity --reset
<pippuccio76> gconf warning ...
<glpiana> vabbè, riprova il login
<pippuccio76> x11 initaialization failed
<pippuccio76> e errori compiz
<pippuccio76> non entra.....
<glpiana> pippuccio76, sudo service lightdm restart
<pippuccio76> non entra
<glpiana> pippuccio76, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<glpiana> pippuccio76, te lo installa
<glpiana> ?
<pippuccio76> si
<glpiana> pippuccio76, quando termina dai si nuovo sudo service lightdm restart e scegli come sessione gnome classic no effects
<glpiana> *di
<pippuccio76> non entar...
<pippuccio76> ma non si può piallare tutte le impostazioni nella home lasciando tutto il resto?
<glpiana> pippuccio76, dovresti averlo già fatto prima
<glpiana> !gnomereset | pippuccio76 controlla cosa hai ancora
<ubot-it> pippuccio76 controlla cosa hai ancora: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<catai> eccomi, ho fatto l'avanzamento glpiana
<glpiana> catai, prova ad avviare col kernel precedente e vedi come si comporta il volume
<catai> ops, come si fa?
<glpiana> catai, all'avvio visualizzi il menu di grub?
<catai> mi sa che l'ho cancellato.. glpiana
<glpiana> male
<catai> lo posso ripigliare da synaptic? glpiana
<glpiana> catai, a questo punto non posso che dirti di attendere aggiornamenti del sistema per vedere se la cosa si risolve
<pippuccio76> glpiana : dammi una mano devo spostare la home completa in un disco che uso per i dati almeno reinstallo formattando anche la home poi recupero i file che mi servono
<glpiana> catai, no, è nei repo della precedente
<rorro007> ciao a tutti come mai da cuando ho la 12.04 mi da problemi il browser chrome mesaggio: pagina non risponde terminare o attendi
<glpiana> pippuccio76, basta fare copia e incolla. magari prima visualizza i file nascosti così copi proprio tutto, oppure, meglio ancora, copia tutta la directory /home/tuoutente
<glpiana> rorro007, boh. chrome o chromium?
<catai> cioè da synaptic non gli ho detto rimuovi definitivamente, solo rimuovi glpiana
<pippuccio76> da riga di comando come faccio?
<glpiana> catai, indifferente
<rorro007> glpiana,chromium
<catai> se c'è scritto una differenza ci sara' glpiana
<glpiana> pippuccio76, cp -r /home/tuoutente /media/disco_quel-che-è
<glpiana> catai, sì, che hai ancora le configurazioni
<pippuccio76> per vedere le partizioni fdisk?
<glpiana> catai, ma non c'è il pacchetto nei repository di precise
<glpiana> pippuccio76, che ti serve vedere le partizioni? se attacchi il disco esterno te lo monta in automatico sotto /media
<glpiana> sotto /media/quel-che-è
<pippuccio76> no è interno ho 2 dischi
<rorro007> glpiana,ma anche firefox mi dice flash plugin
<catai> ah, vabbè, allora "aspettate fiduciosi!" glpiana
<glpiana> rorro007, ti dice flash plugin?
<alessio__> glpiana: il comando per copiare tutta la directory vale anche con i file nascosti?
<rorro007> glpiana,si
<glpiana> alessio__, se sono dentro alla directory sì
<glpiana> rorro007, ti dice flash plugin cosa?
<catai> ma non mi posso collegare ai repo di oneiric e scaricarlo? glpiana
<alessio__> glpiana: dopo aver reinstallato la 12.04 con un shown riesco a riportare tutto sotto il account proprietario?
<glpiana> catai, puoi provare a tirare giù i pacchetti e installarlo. spe che ti do un link
<glpiana> alessio__, che è uno shown?
<rorro007> glpiana, allora firefox mi dice flash plugin e chromium mesaggio attendi o chiudi
<glpiana> rorro007, ma che cappero vuol dire "mi dice flash plugin"? spiega se no non capisco
<catai> no, dai, ho cambiato idea, ho paura di fare un casino peggio del volume, aspettiamo, grazie per il tempo a disposizione, ciao glpiana
<pac> glpiana: scusami ma dove sbaglio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959488/
<nuo> hallo ciao
<catai> buona giornata a tutti
<pippuccio76> glpiana: come vedo la lista delle partizioni per spostare la home?
<nuo> ragazzi o rgazze comefaccioa  cancellare ubuntu dal mio netbook appena comprato
<rorro007> glpiana, allora per esempio firefox la prima volta che volevo entrare qui nella chat mi da immagine con una facci triste errore
<nuo> ho appena comprato un netbook con ubuntu ma nn riesco a cancellarlo
<nuo> voglio rendere il tutto ntfs
<pippuccio76> fdisk -l non mi da niente...
<glpiana> pac, è sbagliato dove c'è Exec, ma io a breve devo andare, sorry, ne riparliamo in un altro momento
<alessio__> sudo fdisk -1
<glpiana> pippuccio76, non ho capito a che ti serve la lista delle partizioni
<sin> glpiana,grazie glo
<pac> glpiana: grazie buona giornata!
<pippuccio76> ho il disco interno devo spostare la home sull'altro disco...
<glpiana> nuo, instaci windows e farà da sè
<glpiana> *installaci
<glpiana> pippuccio76, te l'ho detto sopra
<sin> gli sto facendo fare l'installazione live da usb
<nuo> buongiornoh...come si fa a cancellare ubuntu dal net book
<pippuccio76> fdisk -l?
<glpiana> nuo, ti ho appena risposto
<glpiana> pippuccio76, che ti serve vedere le partizioni? se attacchi il disco esterno te lo monta in automatico sotto /media
<nuo> oh scusa glpiana
<glpiana> pippuccio76, cp -r /home/tuoutente /media/disco_quel-che-è
<nuo> ma come si fa?
<glpiana> nuo, a installare windows?
<glpiana> infili il cd e segui le istruzioni
<pippuccio76> si ma se non vedo la partizione sul quale devo copiarlo come faccio? il disco è interno....
<glpiana> pippuccio76, ah, non è montato?
<pippuccio76> te l'ho detto 4 volte...
<glpiana> pippuccio76, non hai mai detto che il disco non è montato
<glpiana> pippuccio76, il comando è sudo fdisk -l
<nuo> ragazzi o rgazze comefaccioa  cancellare ubuntu dal mio netbook appena comprato
<glpiana> !troll | nuo
<ubot-it> nuo: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<glpiana> nuo, lo chiedi ancora una volta e sei fuori
<nuo> scusate
<nuo> qui mi sa che ho un virus nn mi funziona niente
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> nuo, basta per cortesia
<nuo> io ho scritto una cosa e mi invia quella di prima
<glpiana> nuo, se hai un problema relativo a ubuntu esponilo, se no sei nel posto sbagliato
<nuo> si ti capisco , x me hai ragione
<nuo> ma io ho un virus voglio cancella re ubuntu
<pippuccio76> glpiana : la home è /dev/sda2     il disco è /dev/sdb1 ( ma ci sono altri file e cartelle)
<glpiana> nuo, ti ho detto cosa fare. dovrai metterci sopra un altro sistema, no? installa direttamente l'altro sistema
<nuo> si lo faro ma nn ho il cd
<glpiana> !chat | nuo
<ubot-it> nuo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippuccio76> glpiana perdo la roba che c'è dentro con il comando copiando la home ho rimane tutto e anche la home?
<pippuccio76> o , "ho"
<glpiana> pippuccio76, no, non perdi nulla. basta che gli lasci completare la copia senza interromperlo
<alessio__> è come fare copia incolla percio no
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<pippuccio76> quindi cp-r /dev/sda2   /dev/sdb1         giusto?
<l3on4rdo> magari dai un sudo prima di cp
<l3on4rdo> così, se nella home hai file non di tua proprietà (nel senso dell'utente) te li copia ugualmente
<pippuccio76> e per vedere se li ha copiati?
<l3on4rdo> in che senso?
<l3on4rdo> fai un diff sulle cartelle e vedi se ci sono differenze
<pippuccio76> se la home è anche in sdb1...
<remix_tj> oh oh
<remix_tj> cosa tate facend?
<remix_tj> *state facendo?
<remix_tj> vedo un comando che non va assolutamente fatto
<remix_tj> pippuccio76: cosa stai cercando di fare?
<pac> avviando qhimdtransfer mi da questo errore http://imagebin.org/210457 consigli?
<pippuccio76> copiare la home in un disco interno per poi formattare tutto
<pippuccio76> anche la home e poi recuperare
<remix_tj> pippuccio76: non si fa la copia disco-disco sul device
<remix_tj> devi montare il disco nuovo
<remix_tj> e copiarci dentro i file
<pippuccio76> da riga di comando devo fare tutto...
<remix_tj> direi di si per comodità
<pippuccio76> ho la home in /dev/sda2 e il disco in /dev/sdb1
<remix_tj> pippuccio76: /dev/sdb1 è collegato?
<pippuccio76> si lo vedo da fdisk -l
<pippuccio76> è interno
<remix_tj> pippuccio76: mount | grep sdb1 | wc -l
<remix_tj> cosa ti restituisce?
<pippuccio76> 0
<remix_tj> quindi vuol dire che non è collegato
<pippuccio76> è interno...
<remix_tj> volevo dire che non è montato
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> pippuccio76: se fai mount /dev/sdb1 e basta cosa ti dice?
<pippuccio76> allora lo monto con mount -a /dev/sdb1?
<remix_tj> sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<pippuccio76> mi dice già montato o /home occupato
<pippuccio76> e sda2 è montato su hjome
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> grep sdb1 /etc/fstab
<remix_tj> cosa ti dice?
<pippuccio76> Quindi per niente
<pippuccio76> scusa niente
<remix_tj> !paste | pippuccio76: mi metti il tuo fstab qui?
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: mi metti il tuo fstab qui?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fox73> ciao a tutto il canale, io ho un asus eeepc 1000hd ho provato la live di Ubuntu 12.04 ma non riconosce il microfono e la webcam per il resto va tutto bene,c'è un modo per risolvere? grazie
<pippuccio76> non posso sto scrivendo da netbook non mi fa entrare ho problemi arrivo al login metto la pw ma ritorno al login
<pippuccio76> per questo volevo copiare la home su  disco interno piallare tutto e reinstallare ( è già la 5 volta)
<remix_tj> pippuccio76: e scusami
<pippuccio76> ma ho sempre lasciato la home
<remix_tj> come fai a dirmi tutte ste robe
<l3on4rdo> fornire supporto qui è da guerrieri :)
<l3on4rdo> nel senso che è difficile davvero
<remix_tj> se non puoi accedere al pc?
<pippuccio76> netbook
<remix_tj> si ma sti comandi li dai sul netbook?
<pippuccio76> no da consol
<bodhibob> fox73, io per fare funzionare il microfono interno come tutte le volte ho disinstallato pulseaudio
<remix_tj> pippuccio76: vabbè
<remix_tj> facciamo cosi'
<remix_tj> pippuccio76: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<remix_tj> sudo cp -arv /home/* /mnt/
<remix_tj> così ti copia tutto dentro a sdb1
<fox73> ma sulla versione 11.10 funzionava tutto
<pippuccio76> mi dice che sono lo stesso file
<pippuccio76> si la 11.10 andava a bestia
<pippuccio76> forse avevo già una cartella home nel disco....
<fox73> ma se  versione 12.04 è piu stabile non capisco il motivo perche non li riconosca
<pippuccio76> remix_tj mi segui?
<remix_tj> pippuccio76: ma dai i comandi che ho dato io?
<pippuccio76> si
<pippuccio76> ma forse avevo già una vecchia home nel sdb1
<remix_tj> pippuccio76: ls /mnt/
<remix_tj> se c'e' già la cartella
<remix_tj> la cancelli
<remix_tj> o la rinomini
<FloodBotIt1> remix_tj: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nellix> buongiorno , al login di Ubuntu ho impostato un'interfaccia di cui non ricordo il nome :-( senza barra sopra) e non riesco a uscire regolarmente.shutdown-cambia utente non riesco a farlo saltare fuori.tnx
<fox73> attendo qualche altra risposta,oppuremi mi conviene rimanere con la 11.10,grazie a tutti per la vostra disponibilità
<meltinpot> salve a tutti
<meltinpot> qualcuno sa come togliere quella fastidiosissima istallazione incompleta di oracle-java7-installer?
<pippuccio76> come la rinomino
<pippuccio76> da home a homeold
<remix_tj> pippuccio76: mv home homeold
<remix_tj> meltinpot: dpkg --configure -a
<remix_tj> ?
<remix_tj> fox73: hai provato a cercare su google? magari qualcuno ha già avuto il tuo problema o altre distribuzioni con lo stesso kernel
<remix_tj> e magari trovi informazioni utili
<meltinpot_> qualcuno sa come togliere quella fastidiosissima istallazione incompleta di oracle-java7-installer?
<fox73> si, ho  provato a mettere anche la discussione su vari forum ma nessuno sa risolvere il problema
<meltinpot_> si è particolarmente scocciante
<nellix> mi potete elencare le diverse interfacce che si possono scegliere al login (no gnme no lxde) in modo da fare una ricerca su google ? grazie
<nannes> fox73: manda un link a una di quelle discussioni. (dal forum Ubuntu,possibilmente, qui i link esterni non sono graditi)
<fox73> ok ,comunque  grazie a tutti
<nannes> nellix: Si chiamano "Desktop Environments" e sono tanti: Gnome, KDE, Xfce, Lxde, Fluxbox, Unity e tante altre. Queste sono solo le più conosciute
<remix_tj> meltinpot: hai provato con dpkg --configure -a ?
<alessio> raga mi potete dare una mano?? in poche parole nel dash di ubuntu 12.04 ci sono un fottio di applicazioni  come bash, bc ed altri software che non so nemmeno a cosa servono, in più le icone di quest'ultimi sono a bassa risoluzione...
<nannes> bash non sai a che serve? o,o"
<nellix> nannes: purtroppo tra quelle che hai elencato non c'e' quella che malauguratamente ho scelto.Se la rileggessi la ricorderei e potrei vedere come uscire e tornare a lxde o gnome
<alessio> nannes, il problema non è che non so a cosa serve bash ma il fatto che prima quei software non erano nel dash
<nannes> nellix: dove sta il problema?
<nellix> perche con questo environement mi fa il login automatico....  :-(
<meltinpot> remix_tj: purtroppo non funziona
<remix_tj> meltinpot: apt-get -f install
<meltinpot> nada pure quello
<remix_tj> meltinpot: ovviamamente con sudo davanti
<meltinpot> sisi ;)
<remix_tj> meltinpot: ma scusa, che problema è di preciso?
<nellix> il problema e' che non c'e' la barra dove per esempio scegliere termina sessione e ritrovarmi con il login
<remix_tj> perchè se non risolve ne con questo ne con quello allora hai fatto casini di altro tipo
<meltinpot> credo sia un problema che hanno riscontrato in tanti
<meltinpot> provando a istallare oracle-java7-installer si ha un errorcode(1)
<remix_tj> meltinpot: pasta l'errore eprciso
<remix_tj> *preciso
<meltinpot> remix_tj: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959586/
<nannes> nellix: ma che è apparso da solo sto DE ? Come l'hai messo? E soprattutto.....carca un po, che è comico non riuscire a capire che DE stai usando
<remix_tj> meltinpot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126372/sha256sum-mismatch-jdk-7u3-linux-x64-tar-gz-error-when-trying-to-install-orac
<remix_tj> meltinpot: ma vostra mamma non v'ha insegnato a cercare su google? :-)
<nellix> Sto DE era fra le possibili scelte al login (rotellina ingranaggio per essere chiari) l'ho scelto e adesso funziona tutto (le icone che c'erano sul desktop) ma per esempio non trovo il modo di vedere il menu dei programmi , oppure termina sessione , rifare il login e tornare come prima (lxde)
<meltinpot> remix_tj: ok errore mio, tnx
<dod> nellix   destro sul desktop. sblocca oggetti, poi aggiungi barra standard. pare che ti manca.
<dod> rifai destro e dai aggiungi pannello.
<dod> il predefinito ha il menu.
<nannes> Per risolvere il mistero c'è pure la variabile glob. $DESKTOP_SESSION ! :D
<nannes> (anche se credo stia parlando di stili, non di DE)
<dod> rotelle dentate le ha uno solo.
<XiWeeD> raga quando ho riavviato il pc con installato ubuntu mi escono delle scritte e mi si blocca appunto sulle scritte soluzioni??
<XiWeeD> raga quando ho riavviato il pc con installato ubuntu mi escono delle scritte e mi si blocca con le scritte soluzioni???
<nannes> XiWeeD: quali scritte
<XiWeeD> è una scritta con vari numeri
<nannes> mi devi dare quella scritta. N
<XiWeeD> si blocca alla scritta [5.852460]CR2:0000000000000008 CR£:000000015207d000 CR4:00000000000006f0
<remix_tj> XiWeeD: kernel panic
<remix_tj> XiWeeD: hai aggiornato di recente o è una nuova installazione?
<XiWeeD> si all'aggiornamento
<XiWeeD> ho riavviato
<XiWeeD> e mi sono uscite
<remix_tj> ok XiWeeD all'avvio fai comparire il menù di grub
<remix_tj> e scegli una versione del kernel precedente
<dirac68> salve a tutti
<remix_tj> magari non ti dà problemi
<XiWeeD> come si fa a far comparire??
<alessio_> f10
<alessio_> o esc
<remix_tj> o shift di destra
<dirac68> vorrei vedere la rai su ubuntu dal sito rai.tv...ho provato un paio di metodi ma sembrano non funzionare piu...sapete aiutarmi?
<remix_tj> non ricordo bene di preciso
<remix_tj> dirac68: ho sentito parlare di raismooth, ma non ti so dire
<dirac68> non l'ho provato
<XiWeeD> sono andato su recoveri mode
<XiWeeD> giusto??
<XiWeeD> ho fatto avvia ubuntu in recovery mode e mi esce un'altra scritta [2.240125] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100
<nannes> dirac68, con firefox c'è: STREAMING-RAI ---> https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/
<nannes> DOWNLOAD_Rai/la7/mediaset ------> http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/70933 (da usare con greasemonkey)
<dirac68> raismooth mi dice che non è aggiornato per funzionare con firefox 11
<dirac68> provo lo stesso?
<sudonano> ciao,  ho installato skype beta ufficiale su oneiric 64 , gdebi mi dice "Errore: Il pacchetto «skype» viola il conflitto del pacchetto esistente: skype ( )" come posso trovare il pacchetto in conflitto? grz
<remix_tj> XiWeeD: no, quello sotto ancora
<XiWeeD> ok riprovo
<remix_tj> sudonano: dovresti disinstallare il pacchetto skype precedente
<XiWeeD> mi esce memory test
<alessio_> XiWeed credo sia un problema di disco
<sudonano> remix_tj mi sembrava di non averlo mai installato precedentemente...
<XiWeeD> alessio_ quindi cosa devo fare??
<nannes> dirac68: si che lo è! L'hanno aggiornato
<alessio_> compare solo quello??
<remix_tj> sudonano: cerca, magari c'e'
<dirac68> ok
<dirac68> funzionaaa :)
<alessio_> XiWeed tutto cio dopo l'aggiornamento o l'installazione?
<XiWeeD> no mi esce -ubuntu -ubuntu recovery -memory test -memory test serial console
<sudonano> remix_tj synaptic mi riporta solo skype:i386 (che non è installato) e skype 2.2.0.35-1 che ho installato ora ed è la beta ufficiale
<XiWeeD> alessio_ aggiornamento a 11.10
<alessio_> allora credo sia un problema di driver
<sudonano> remix_tj che pacchetto è skype()  ...(con le parentesi, come dice gdebi?)
<nannes> dirac68: e certo mica diciamo boiate qui :D
<XiWeeD> alessio_  ho provato a reinstallare la versione più vecchia ma mi esce lo stesso
<dirac68> ahahha
<dirac68> difatti non funziona bene
<dirac68> :P
<sudonano> remix_tj ma c'è un comando da terminale che mi dice quali pachhetti sono danneggiati/in conflitto?
<nannes> -.-" leggiti bene la guida dirac68
<alessio_> è un problema derrivato dall' aggiornamento
<dirac68> si blocca dopo pochi secondi
<dirac68> quale guida devo seguire?
<alessio_> da recovery fai un backup su disco esterno formatta e reinstalla da zero
<nannes> !chat | dirac68, la guida è qui ---> https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/  <---- però sarebbe meglio spostarsi sull'altro canale --->
<ubot-it> dirac68, la guida è qui ---> https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/  <---- però sarebbe meglio spostarsi sull'altro canale --->: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dirac68> ok grazie
<alessio_> XiWeeD ma arrivi al menu recovery?
<XiWeeD> si
<nannes> XiWeeD: metti una live, scarica ubuntu 12, installa quello.
<XiWeeD> ok provo con una testuale
<alessio_> secondo me ti conviene reinstallare
<XiWeeD> alessio_ già fatto
<alessio_> dopo aver formattato?
<XiWeeD> a dimmi come si fa
<sudonano> remix_tj dpkg con qualche opzione mi trova/risolve i conflitti sui pacchetti?
<alessio_> quando avvii l'installer dovrebbe chiederti se formattare la partizione
<alessio_> ext4 journaling
<alessio_> adesso stacco
<nannes> !precise | XiWeeD, però metti la 12 dopo che formatti!!!! Download ------------------>
<ubot-it> XiWeeD, però metti la 12 dopo che formatti!!!! Download ------------------>: Precise pangolin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | Kubuntu 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Iso in italiano: http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-i386/  http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-amd64/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<nannes> sudonano: dpkg -C
<nannes> trova pacchetti difettosi ^^
<sudonano> nannes grande!!!
<nannes> sudonano: basta guardare le info del comando -.-    man dpkg  oppure  dpkg --help
<sudonano> nannes dpkg -C non dice niente...
<nannes> usa dselect allora, e vedi i conflitti.
<XiWeeD> nannes per formattare cd testuale come faccio sono arrivato a partizionamento dei dischi
<sudonano> nannes ma...gdebi è la versione gui di dpkg?
<nannes> XiWeeD: Scegli quello manuale! Quante partizioni vuoi mettere?
<XiWeeD> quante ne servono??
<nannes> sudonano: si ma non è proprio "la versione gui", perchè ha solo le funzioni d'installazione/disinstallazione pacchetti
<XiWeeD> nannes io non uso il dual io uso tutto il disco
<nannes> XiWeeD: bene! dipende da ognuno... comunque per non complicarti la vita, fai il minimo: una enorme per root, e una di 3gb per SWAP
<nannes> XiWeeD: Prima cancelli tutte quelle che ci sono. Dimmi quando hai fatto
<nannes> così si fa un punto alla volta
<XiWeeD> ma per cancellare i da ti che ho desto selezono la partizione e faccio cancella??
<nannes> si! non solo i dati, cambierai anche la 'tabella partizioni'!
<nannes> XiWeeD: Vai sulla prima (selezionata in rosso), clicchi INVIO, vai su CancellaPartizione, clicchi INVIO
<nannes> e fai lo stesso con le altre^
<XiWeeD> perchè le partizioni le ho gia fatte. ma dentro ci sono i dati del sistema vecchio che non funziona
<nannes> XiWeeD: quante ne hai fatte?
<XiWeeD> 2
<nannes> una root e una swap^?
<XiWeeD> si
<XiWeeD> che si sono fatte automaticament alla vecchi installazione
<nannes> allora basta che sulla grande gli cambi solo il "punto di mount" (gli metti "/")
<nannes> vedrai che la cancella da solo!
<XiWeeD> ok
 * nannes a manger
<XiWeeD> anzi scusa aspetta un secondo che masterizzo la versione 10.04
<XiWeeD> 12.04
<pippuccio76> rieccomi , sono riuscito dopo reinstallazione a rientrare in unity 2d vorrei cambiare i driver della scheda video dai current ai 96 ma mi dice che ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati....
<sudonano> nannes grazie, ciao
<nannes> pippuccio76: dpkg --configure -a
<pippuccio76> fatto
<pippuccio76> Ma mi dice che le dipendenze dei pacchetti non possono essere risolte....
<pippuccio76> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959762/
<nannes> pippuccio76: che scheda video è
<pippuccio76> nvidea
<nannes> lspci | grep -i vga
<pippuccio76> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<nannes> glxinfo | grep render
<pippuccio76> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<pippuccio76> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6150SE nForce 430/integrated/SSE2/3DNOW!
<nannes> pippuccio76: la nuova versione di xorg non supporta le librerie video-abi
<pippuccio76> nannes ci6?
<pippuccio76> quindi?
<nannes> pippuccio76: apt-cache policy xorg
<pippuccio76> nannes : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959786/
<nannes> pippuccio76: ehm ehm
<nannes> pippuccio76: lsb_release -a
<pippuccio76> No LSB modules are available.  Distributor ID:	Ubuntu  Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS   Release:	12.04   Codename:	precise
<new123> buon pomeriggio, ho uno scannes mustek 2448 Ta plus, ho scaricato il driver dal sito sane, ma xsane non funziona, mi dice argomento non valido al tentativo di scanzionare un'immagine.. qual'è il problema?
<pippuccio76> nannes.....
<nannes> pippuccio76: dovrai spulciarti questi: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=640882  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=640019   http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=640814      http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=639737
<nannes> lo stavo facendo per te ma, mamma mia, quanto sono disordinati!
<pippuccio76> Capisco che sarà difficile risolvere conviene cambiare con Kubuntu ?Xubuntu? o altri?
<nannes> No non cambia niente. E non sarà difficile dai..
<nannes> NVIDIA does not yet support the new ABI introduced in Xorg Xserver 1.11.0 (xorg-video-abi-11 as provided by xserver-xorg-core in unstable)
<nannes> Please use Xorg from testing (1.10.x works fine).
<nannes> Però tu hai la 7 quindi è stranissimo..... pippuccio76 se fai  sudo apt-get install xorg-video-abi-10    che ti dice?
<pippuccio76> : Il pacchetto "xorg-video-abi-10" non ha candidati da installare
<nannes> e se fai sudo apt-cache search xorg-video-abi
<pippuccio76> xserver-xorg-core - Xorg X server - core server
<nannes> Ascolta ma come hai fatto a finire così? le nvidia son perfette! Raccontami che è successo: aggiornamento di versione? no partiva? che hai fatto?
<pippuccio76> Ho installato pulita la 12.04 formattando tutto anche la home....però non va il 3d quindi solo unity 2d
<pippuccio76> Può essere che la iso che ho abbia dei difetti ?
<nannes> no
<pippuccio76> Ho scaricato la dayli il 25/4
<nannes> aspe un sec, eh
<nannes> pippuccio76: su Amministrazione>DriverHardware ci sono solo gli nvidia96? i 295 non ci stanno?
<pippuccio76> si ci stavano ma gli ho tolti per problemi con il 3d
<nannes> loooooooooooooooooooooooooool son perfetti quelli! Son quelli che fungono con la tua scheda!!
<Mauy> ciao a tutti ho un acer aspire 5930 ho messo ubuntu 11.10 ma non mi riconosce il cardreader integrato mi potete aiutare
<pippuccio76> Con quelli non parte unity devo mettereunity 3d perchè non parte ubuntu.....
<pippuccio76> unity 2d....
<nannes> pippuccio76: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Mauy> ho cercato sul sito di acer e pare che il mio cardreader sia un jmicron
<nannes> !pastebin | quando hai finito incolla TUTTO TUTTO l'output pippuccio76 ----->
<ubot-it> quando hai finito incolla TUTTO TUTTO l'output pippuccio76 ----->: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> !precise | Mauy: inizia con una bella reinstallazione, è uscita la nuova versione 12.04 LTS!
<ubot-it> Mauy: inizia con una bella reinstallazione, è uscita la nuova versione 12.04 LTS!: Precise pangolin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | Kubuntu 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Iso in italiano: http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-i386/  http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-amd64/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<pippuccio76> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959856/
<nannes> pippuccio76: ma che faiiiii
<nannes> ma daiiiiiii
<nannes> neanche copia/incollare un comando
<nannes> pippuccio76: ce la facciamo? Tutto in una riga, è semplice, basta fare copia/incolla su terminale, poi INVIO, e quando finisce incolli sul pastebin. SU non è difficileee
<nannes> e cavoli
<pippuccio76> come ho copiato uno alla volta i comandi che mi hai dato gli vuoi tutti?
<nannes> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current;sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<nannes> pippuccio76: tutto quel comando ^^^^ fai copia incolla
<nannes> non pensare, fai solo copia incolla INVIO
<nannes> tutto in una riga
<Mauy> scusa ma ora sto usando mint12 ma il problema si è presentato con ubuntu 11.04 11.10 e mint 12 in piu ho trovato in internet altra gente che ha avuto il mio stesso problema con questo portatile ma le discussioni si fermavano subito senza alcuna proposta
<pippuccio76> Perchè c'è differenza un comando alla volta?
<nannes> pippuccio76: si: che sbagli e non li fai tutti, o che non li incolli tutti su pastebin
<nannes> perchè sul pastebin ne hai messo uno solo. Siccome non mi piace perdere tempo
<pippuccio76> no ho incollato solo l'ultimo ma gli ho fatti tutti....
<pippuccio76> infatti sta rifacendo la solita cosa.....
<nannes> ecco rifai tutto da capo, come ti ho detto "TUTTO SU UNA RIGA" e incollami tutto su pastebin. Ok?
<nannes> dio santo
<Mauy> nannes, a parte installare il nuovo 12.04 mi sai dare un altro suggerimento
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/959878
<nannes> remix_tj: qui si fa supporto phttp://paste.ubuntu.com/959856/
<nannes> mierd
<nannes> remix_tj: qui si fa supporto anche per min?
<nannes> *mint
<remix_tj> nannes: ovvio che no.
<nannes> !chat | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mauy> ascolta infatti io ti ho chiesto per ubuntu 11.10
<Mauy> se per risolvere un problema con un driver l'unica risposta che mi sai dare è installa una nuova versione del sistema operativo non so che dire
<nannes> Mauy: ahahah naa quello è solo il primo consiglio, perchè usi un sistema vecchio! Comunque basta aggiornare il kernel all'ultima versione e vedere se lo riconosce. E' il kernel che si occupa dell'interfacciamento con l'hardware quindi è di suo dominio
<XiWeeD> nannes ho reinstallato ubuntu 10.10 ma al riavvio mi dice error:file not found
<nannes> XiWeeD: perchè 11.10 scusa??
<XiWeeD> 10.10
<pippuccio76> nannes hai letto il pastebin?
<pippuccio76> riavvio?
<nannes> pippuccio76: no aspetta! non l'ho visto in mezzo a tutti
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/959878
<XiWeeD> perchè il 12.04 mi diceva lo stesso errore di prima
<Mauy> va bhe vado a farmi un giro con mia moglie visto che sta uscendo il sole tanto il cardreader è piu di un anno che non va quindi posso aspettare ancora
<nannes> pippuccio76: vai che ora funge ;)
<pippuccio76> sicuro ? è 3 giorni che tutti ci battono la testa jester,enzotib glpiana .....vediamo
<nannes> XiWeeD: e che errore dava la 12, di grazia?
<lucio68> ciao
<nannes> pippuccio76: ti ho fatto aggiornare l'xorg
<pippuccio76> ok allora riavvio?
<nannes> si
<XiWeeD> nannes mi dava  error:file not found
<nannes> o.O davvero? e il RecoveryMode XiWeeD?
<XiWeeD> nannes aspetta che ci riprovo
<XiWeeD> nannes fa lo stesso
<lucio68> ho scaricato il cd di ubuntu 12.04 ma quando avvio l'installazione non c'è l'opzione (installa affianco ad altri sistemi operativi)
<nannes> ma che razza di errore è filenotfound? XiWeeD non ti dice il nome di questo file?
<XiWeeD> non mi si apre il recovery
<nannes> lol :O
<XiWeeD> no
<nannes> XiWeeD: la live ti funziona?
<nannes> (della 12)
<XiWeeD> ho provato il cd testuale e quando metto lettura da cd mi dice file not found
<XiWeeD> capitano tutte a me
<nannes> lol errore di masterizzazione sembra... XiWeeD con una pennausb hai provat'?
<XiWeeD> non so come si fa
<nannes> !usb | XiWeeD
<ubot-it> XiWeeD: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<pippuccio76> nannes : niente il 3d non va schermata nera devo riavviarfe da consolle
<XiWeeD> nannes mi spiace ma non ho il boot usb
<nannes> pippuccio76: secondo me hai pacioccato qualche cosa.... mah.... è già testato questo metodo, con la scheda del tuo esatto modello, e funge.
<pippuccio76> pacioccato cosa? installazione pulita.......addirittura ho formattato anche la home...
<nannes> lucio68: Affiancalo tu con il Partizionamento Manuale, allora!
<nannes> pippuccio76: dai sto comando e incolla su pastebin
<nannes> sudo lshw -C display;lsb_release -a;dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<lucio68> manuale non l'ho mai fatto
<nannes> lucio68: ti aiutiamo da qui
<lucio68> http://imagebin.org/210473
<nannes> lucio68: "Altro"
<pippuccio76> nannaes : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959916/
<pippuccio76> nannes : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959916/
<nannes> pippuccio76: mah.. quindi appena setti "unity 3d" va in schermo nero e si blocca?
<pippuccio76> nannes: si....
<nannes> non so che dirti XiWeeD... Io proverei masterizzando un altro cd, o cambiando masterizzatore, perchè non è un problema di Ubuntu
<pippuccio76> l'ho fatto da chiavetta....non da cd
<nannes> XiWeeD: c'è anche l'installazione minimale! dove scegli cosa mettere e prende tutto da internet!
<nannes> pippuccio76: non dicevo a te.....!
<pippuccio76> sorry
<XiWeeD> nannes il mio pc è vuoto non c'è nnt
<lucio68> ecco ma non so cosa fare http://imagebin.org/210475
<XiWeeD> non ci sono altri sistemi operativi installati
<lucio68> ce solo windows xp
<lucio68> ma lo volevo tenere
<pippuccio76> nannes se passo a xubuntu trovo molte cose differenti? l'hardware è ugualmente supportato , tutto funziona come sotto ubuntu?
<XiWeeD> non dicevo a te parlavo con nannes
<nannes> lucio68: infatti lo puoi tenere, ma c'è un problemino.... devi fare spazio a ubuntu, quindi è meglio se vai su Windows, e da Risorse Del Computer tieni solo DUE "dischi locali" al massimo.... gli altri li svuoti (o salvi i dati) se no non puoi far niente
<nannes> pippuccio76: credo che unity3d sia abbastanza inutile. Senza contare che se passi a Xubuntu non avrai tutti gli effettini carini, in ogni caso!
<nannes> quindi usa il pc per quello che serve, fregatene dell'estetica no? :D
<lucio68> devo eliminale le partizioni fat 32 e sda4?
<pippuccio76> è che non mi trovo con unity e volevo qualcos'altro avevo provato cinnamon ma non va....
<XiWeeD> nannes  domani torno a scuola e mi faccio dare una copia di win 7 + seriale lo installo e provo a tornare ad ubuntu
<nannes> lucio68: si... E in più restringeremo sda2 un pochino
<nannes> XiWeeD: secondo me devi usare la "minimal install"
<lucio68> ok allora chiudo e rientro con windows
<XiWeeD> e provimo mi dai il link
<nannes> XiWeeD: si però quando prepari il cd lo devi fare bene... senza errori, masterizzalo a velocità minima (tanto sono solo 30mb)
<XiWeeD> ok
<nannes> Ah dimenticavo! Devi avere internet attiva per la MinimalInstall... XiWeeD hai adsl tu? e la scheda di rete c'è nel pc dove vuoi installare ubuntu?
<XiWeeD> si
<XiWeeD> lo collego con il cavo
<nannes> si.. è dhcp la rete?
<XiWeeD> dato che il wifi non posso usarlo
<nannes> meglio il
<XiWeeD> non lo so
<nannes> cavo
<nannes> come non lo sai...!? quando ti connetti con la wireless devi impostare l'ip o fa tutto solo?
<XiWeeD> fa da solo
<nannes> ok. come la vuoi 32bit o 64bit ?
<alessio_> XiWeed risolto?
<alessio_> il problema dell' avvio?
<XiWeeD> 64
<XiWeeD> alessio_ ne ho trovato un'altro di problema
<alessio_> quale?
<XiWeeD> quando avvio il pc mi dice file not foung
<XiWeeD> found
<nannes> XiWeeD: sicuro che hai cpu64bit? strano non avendo neanche il boot usb
<alessio_> ma carica il bios?
<XiWeeD> lo so ho il 64 bit
<nannes> XiWeeD: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<nannes> !md5 | (MD5: 1278936cb0ee9d9a32961dd7743fa75c, SHA1: f91282c671b5ac52163d5cb925ac71b7e20420bc) XiWeeD
<ubot-it> (MD5: 1278936cb0ee9d9a32961dd7743fa75c, SHA1: f91282c671b5ac52163d5cb925ac71b7e20420bc) XiWeeD: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<alessio_> cioè il arrivi al grub?
<XiWeeD> alessio_ non mi apre neanche il recovery mi dice subito file not found
<alessio_> quindi non arrivi al grub?
<alessio_> accedi alle impostazioni del bios?
<XiWeeD> si
<XiWeeD> arrivo al bios
<alessio_> ma non al grub?
<XiWeeD> no non al grub
<nannes> ma ora ha rimesso la 10 -.-
<nannes> gli sto facendo ripiazzare la 12 come si deve
<nannes> XiWeeD: sei vivo?
<alessio_> la mini che hai postato che versione è?
<XiWeeD> si ci sono
<nannes> XiWeeD: allora fermo, che stai sbagliando secondo me
<nannes> XiWeeD: il cd alternate della 12 ce l'hai ancora?
<XiWeeD> si
<nannes> METTILO, VAI NEL BIOS,
<nannes> ops
<nannes> e poi nella lista di boot DISABILITA TUTTO, lascia solo il lettore cd
<nannes> tutto su DISABLE
<XiWeeD> ops??
<XiWeeD> cosa è??
<nannes> -.- era per il caps lock -.-
<XiWeeD> nannes scusa ma devo andare se ci sei ci sentamo domani
<nannes> vabe ciau
<XiWeeD> a domani
<mnemonik> come si fa  a gestire i diritti dei Gruppi in ubuntu 12.04?
<Antonio1980> ciao a tutti
<Antonio1980> vorrei fare una domanda a voi super esperti...
<AlexTux> dica
<Antonio1980> ho intenzione di installare Ubuntu 12.04 sul mio pc portatile... ma vorrei essere sicuro che tutto funzioni alla perfezione...
<Antonio1980> il mio pc è un Toshiba Satellite M30X...
<AlexTux> semplice, provalo tramite live
<Antonio1980> M30X-164 per la precisione
<Antonio1980> il fatto è che ho sempre avuto problemi con la scheda grafica (una ATI Mobility Radeon 9700)
<Antonio1980> con le versioni precedenti di ubuntu...
<Antonio1980> il pc mi si inchiodava completamente... durante l'avvio...
<Antonio1980> ma, non so in che modo, facendo un po' di casini in recovery-mode ero riuscito a farlo funzionare... (anche se senza accelerazione grafica)
<nannes> mnemonik: sarebbe meglio imparare a farlo non in "ubuntu 12" ma in linux, così lo saprai fare per qualsiasi distro. Comunque basta una ricerchina su google
<nannes> mnemonik: Con il terminale, si intende ?
<nannes> (16:18:35) nannes: mnemonik: Con il terminale, si intende !
<Antonio1980> ora sto scaricando la .iso della versione desktop... spero che questa nuova versione abbia i driver della mia scheda grafica funzionanti!
<nannes> Antonio1980: è una scheda un po' vecchiozza, ma tranquillo, funzionerà con i driver Open, senza accelerazione grafica.
<AlexTux> Antonio1980, con le Ati io non ho mai avuto problemi, comunque il mio consiglio è provarlo da live e vedi come va, eventuali altri problemi si possono vedere col sistema che gira già
<nannes> esatto ^
<Antonio1980> perchè non ho alcuna voglia di mettermi a smanettare con le impostazioni...
<Antonio1980> @nannes Grazie!
<ubottu-it> Antonio1980: Error: "nannes" is not a valid command.
<Antonio1980> nannes... Grazie
<mnemonik> nammes, su ubuntu 11.04 c'era un icona dove andavo e inserivo gli users nei vari gruppi... in pratico dovrei inserire un utente nel gruppo "vboxusers" ... ma non so dove devo andare
<Antonio1980> AlexTux... Grazie...
<mnemonik> nannes, su ubuntu 11.04 c'era un icona dove andavo e inserivo gli users nei vari gruppi... in pratico dovrei inserire un utente nel gruppo "vboxusers" ... ma non so dove devo andare
<AlexTux> Antonio1980, di nulla
<nannes> mnemonik: Sistema>Amministrazione>Utenti e Gruppi
<Antonio1980> la Unity è uguale a Ubuntu 11.10?
<nannes> Antonio1980: prova la live e vedi, come ha detto AlexTux!
<mnemonik> nammes, perdonami, ma su Ubuntu 12.04 non c'è più quell'icona
<AlexTux> Antonio1980, c'è qualche, a parer mio, miglioria
<mnemonik> nannes, perdonami, ma su Ubuntu 12.04 non c'è più quell'icona
<mnemonik> nannes, come faccio da terminale ad aggiungere un utente x al gruppo vboxusers?
<nannes> mnemonik: l'utente è già creato, e lo vuoi assegnare al gruppo?
<mnemonik> nannes, esatto
<nannes> mnemonik: allora basta modificare il file /etc/group
<Antonio1980> stasera provo a installare... vi farò sapere... ciao ciao
<nannes> mnemonik: Cerca su Google! impariamo ad usare Google! e Linux!
<nannes> mnemonik: ci sono anche tanti altri modi (con comandi da terminale) cerca!!
<Antonio1980> il mio pronostico è che la live non funzionerà... dovrò installare direttamente e poi riavviare in recovery e smanettare un po'...
<mnemonik> nannes, vabbè fino a lì ci arrivavo da solo... grazie lo stesso
<AlexTux> Antonio1980, se non va siamo qua ;D
<nannes> mnemonik: c'è pure il comando usermod -g e tanti altri... Se ci arrivi da solo allora fai anche il passo successivo, cioè FALLO
<Antonio1980> @exit
<ubottu-it> Antonio1980: Error: "exit" is not a valid command.
<Antonio1980> @quit
<ubot-it> Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubottu-it> Antonio1980: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<nannes> Antonio1980: il comando è /quit
<Antonio1980> grazie! ;)
<nannes> nada
<mnemonik> nannes, grazie per i preziosi consigli.. stammi bene!
<nannes> era sarcastico? ^
<nannes> (16:26:24) nannes: mnemonik: Cerca su Google! impariamo ad usare Google! e Linux!
<nannes> (16:27:28) mnemonik: nannes, vabbè fino a lì ci arrivavo da solo... grazie lo stesso
<nannes> (16:28:14) nannes: mnemonik: c'è pure il comando usermod -g e tanti altri... Se ci arrivi da solo allora fai anche il passo successivo, cioè FALLO
<nannes> (16:30:49) mnemonik: nannes, grazie per i preziosi consigli.. stammi bene!
<FloodBotIt1> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooops che CASINO XD
<Carlin0> ciau
<jester-> sera
<bobobo> ciao, esiste una variabile di ambiente per impostare il path dei kernel header per il kernel corrente?
<bobobo> sto compilando dei driver che non riescono a trovare gli headers anche se sono sotto /usr/src/nome-kernel
<bobobo> (e un kernel compilato da linux-source di lucid e io sono su precise)
<bobobo> *è
<bobobo> ok nulla non è una cosa standard è scritto nei vari Makefile come cercare gli headers
<bobobo> ho capito come fregarlo :P
<BetaHelp> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BetaHelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/960426/
<BetaHelp> ragazzi non riesco a sistemare sta cosa
<BetaHelp> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<BetaHelp> seguendo la guida
<BetaBrain> per favore
<BetaBrain> mi sto uscendo pazzo
<skinner> salve ragazzi, con ubuntu 12 non vedo youtube, qualche idea?
<onebitX> installa restricted-extras
<skinner> provo subito
<onebitX> skinner: dai comando: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-addons ubuntu-restricted-extras
<skinner> sono già nella versione più aggiornata
<onebitX> skinner: chiuso e riacceso firefox?
<skinner> erano già installati da prima, comunque provo
<skinner> nulla
<onebitX> skinner: dai comando: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<skinner> mi dice che probabilmente è obsoleto
<onebitX> allora ferma carri e buoi
<skinner> tipo?
<onebitX> forse meglio che ti aiuta uno piu brav di me
<skinner> remove?
<onebitX> rimuovere cosa?
<skinner> questi plugin e li rinstallo
<skinner> che dici?
<onebitX> secondo me potrebbe non risolvere il problema
<skinner> mmh
<onebitX> skinner: hai qualcosa sotto /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<onebitX> o meglio esiste quel file?
<onebitX> skinner: io ti invoco nel nome dle kernel linux... anche perche tra un po stacco :D
<onebitX> skinner: cmq in caso non ci sono una volta avevo risolto copiando quel file in $HOME/.mozilla/plugins non so se funziona meglio avere il parere di qualche esperto
<onebitX> :D
<casa_> scusa one
<casa_> mi si è impallata la chat
<casa_> il file esiste
<casa_> comunque grazie
<onebitX> mmmmm
<onebitX> ok casa_ scusami se non son stato di molto aiuto
<onebitX> :)
<casa_> ciao
<lorenzo> hi, I have set ubuntu 10.04 as router following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router . now my host machine sees the connection i created but can't connect to it - looks like it times out. been working on it for days, I am puzzled. please help me
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, hai visto nei log di iptables, ufw o qualunque altra cosa stia utilizzando?
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, iptables, ma non ci capisco niente, sono digiuno di reti e sono 2 settimane che leggo manuali a destra e sinistra :(
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, puoi copiare il log sul pastebin?
<jason_hudson> lorenzo,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<lorenzo> jason_hudson,    /var/log/iptables.log vero?
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, si dovrebbe essere quello
<jason_hudson> altrimenti se ufw è attivato è /var/log/ufw.log
<Mieicodici> sera a tutti
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, in /var/log/iptables.log è vuoto
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, ufw.log? potrebbe anche servirmi iptables -L
<jason_hudson> *servirci
<lorenzo> ufw.log è vuoto, immagino non esista. iptables -L http://pastebin.com/Z37BgcE8
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, usa il pastebin che ti ho dato io per favore
<lorenzo> pardon
<jason_hudson> nessun problema, pastebin.com è lento per me lol
<lorenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/960692/
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, queste sono le regole del router giusto?
<jason_hudson> non avevo specificato >.<
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, sì le ho impostate con lo script linkato nella guida su ubuntu.com. è quello che mi esce dando iptables -L sulla macchina che sto impostando come router
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, vuoi che ti posti ifconfig, dhcpd.conf o simili?
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, se possibile, sto dando un occhiata a quella pagina ora, quale "metodo" hai usato?
<lorenzo> ho usato il metodo wireless only. La configurazione sarebbe: PC host --> PC router --> vodafone station. Il PC router si connette alla vodafone station tramite eth0 e trasmette da master tramite ath0.
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, ifconfig del pc router: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/960709/
<jason_hudson> ora come ora non mi sembra di vedere anomalie, è da considerare il fatto che non abbia ancora cenato però lol, non ci sono stati errori durante la configurazione vero?
<lorenzo> Potrei avere sbagliato a settare gli IP, anche se ho provato varie combinazioni. La vodafone station è su 192.168.1.1, forse ho fatto sciocchezze /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/960721
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, no, non ci sono state anomalie. L'unica cosa che noto è che il nome fisico della scheda wifi secondo lshw è wifi0, ma come interfaccia si chiama ath0 (ho dovuto installare driver madwifi per settarla in modalità slave)
<jason_hudson> dubito sia quello il problema, anche se non mi è mai capitato quindi non saprei
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, c'è qualche altro file che posso passarti per controllare? gli ip vanno bene?
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, lshw in caso ti serva: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/960731
<jason_hudson> magari è una stupidaggine, prova echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward && route -n
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, mi dice permission denied su ip_forward, anche con sudo
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, ok, sudo su ha funzionato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/960746
<jason_hudson> quali sono gli ip del pc che usi ora e della vodafone station?
<lorenzo> allora, la vodafone station è 192.168.1.1
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, la vodafone station è 192.168.1.1, il pc che sto usando ora è 192.168.1.2; il pc "router" è connesso tramite ethernet
<jason_hudson> strano, magari mi sfugge qualcosa ma sembra normale, il pc che stai usando è un fisso?
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, è un laptop
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, che sia qualche impostazione del router? che non abbia fatto tutto quello che dovevo su dhcpd o iptables?
<jason_hudson> sembra a posto
<lorenzo> qualche cosa nella vodafone station? anche se non vedo come possa entrarci :)
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, momento
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, prova a mettere 192.168.100.1 come ip del router
<lorenzo> ok
<lilluz82> salve a tutti! da un po' di tempo noto molta lentezza all'avvio di ubuntu, apro terminale e top mi dice che c'e' un processo , zeitgeist daemon, che mi ciuccia il 95-100 per cento della cpu... ma che roba e'??? e' normale?
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, lo metto in dhcpd.conf?
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, così? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/960796
<jason_hudson> scusa
<jason_hudson> si prova  a vedere se te l'ha gia dato, altrimenti riconnetti il router
<jason_hudson> penso si possa fare anche dalla vodafone station
<lorenzo> se riavvio init.d/networking?
<jason_hudson> potrebbe darti problemi ma prova
<jason_hudson> problemi  = devi staccare e riattaccare lol
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, da ifconfig non mi pare sia cambiato niente
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, prova a cambiarlo dalla vodafone station
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, ok, vediamo se ci capisco qualcosa
<lorenzo> devo mettere il MAC della porta eth0 giusto?
<jason_hudson> si
<lorenzo> ok salvo e riavvio, non mi abbandonare, torno subito :)
<jason_hudson> ok
<alessio_> buonasera se dopo aver copiato su disco esterno la home e poi reinstallo ubuntu 12.04 non ci sono problemi se la reincollo?
<jason_hudson> alessio_, se ti copi solo Scaricati Pubblici Scrivania etc... no
<alessio_> la home che include quelle cartelle
<lorenzo> jason_hudson: Il campo "Indirizzo IP" non è  valido. L'indirizzo IP inserito deve essere compreso tra 192.168.1.2 e 192.168.1.62
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, puoi cambiare quello della vodafone station?
<lorenzo> no
<jason_hudson> alessio_, potresti averne per quanto riguarda le configurazioni (utente) dei vari programmi installati
<alessio_> si ma diciamo che dati non ne perdo tipo foto e musica?
<lorenzo> mi lascia attivare DDNS, UPNP, DHCP reservation. è un firmware molto chiuso
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, ora come ora non mi viene niente in mente, se hai tempo da perdere potresti provare in primo luogo a rimettere a posto l'ip del router, secondariamente a "invertire" le connessioni, ovvero  vodafone station ==wifi==> router ===eth==> pc
<jason_hudson> alessio_, no
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, la seconda opzione non mi serve, ahimé. Lo scopo di tutto ciò è finalmente connettere la wii alla vodafone station con in mezzo un router che mi instrada a un VPN...e la wii non ha una porta ethernet maledetti loro. Cambiare l'Ip della station credo non sia possibile. Mi sa che non ho speranze allora! :(
<nannes> alessio_: la home contiene molti file di configurazione. Quindi incollandoci i vecchi file sopra i nuovi, rischi di disattivare impostazioni nuove che invece avresti. Quindi è meglio tenere solo file come foto/musica/video e non tutta la home
<alessio_> ok
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, qualcuno mi diceva di impostare ip statici su host e router...come dovrei fare? dice si può fare anche da network manager...
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, la seconda opzione è solo per vedere se hai problemi con la scheda di rete
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, certo, vai su edit connections , seleziona eth0 o come si chiama la tua connessione, vai su ipv4 settings e seleziona manual
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, ah ok. può essere, alla fine la scheda non sarebbe nemmeno master senza driver madwifi, può darsi che sia quella che dà qualche problema.
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, e nei vari campi mi rifaccio al file dhcpd.conf?
<jason_hudson> si
<lorenzo> ok, ci proverò
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, ma tra l'altro, se posso, non ti converrebbe usare un router normale anzichè un laptop?
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, dunque: indirizzo 192.168.0.1; maschera 255.255.255.0; giusto?
<jason_hudson> si
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, immagino di sì, ma quale router dovrei usare? avevo letto in giro che ubuntu avrebbe fatto egregiamente il lavoro e anzi sarebbe stato più versatile...io da totale profano mi sono buttato (e ci sono dentro da giorni ormai lol)
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, e come gateway cosa metterei?
<nannes> beh in effetti non dovrebbero esserci poi tanti problemi lorenzo
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, è certamente più versatile e sicuro usare ubuntu, sotto certi aspetti anche più facile ma se sei per il plug n play i router da scaffale vanno bene
<nannes> o cerchi di condividerla con un computer windows ?
<nannes> lorenzo: ^
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, 192.168.1.1
<lorenzo> e come dns?
<jason_hudson> 192.168.1.1
<jason_hudson> o quelli di vodafone se sai quali sono
<alessio_> posso installare ubuntu 12.04 in partizione separata da xp_
<alessio_> _
<lorenzo> nannes, jason_hudson: la questione è tutta nella condivisione di una connessione VPN. Dunque: io ho un account netflix in america, lo vorrei usare anche in Italia. allora mi compro un VPN, e tutto a posto. La mia wii ha un canale Netflix, che mi permette di vedere i film su TV e non solo su PC. La wii però non permette di impostare un VPN, per cui devi mettere un router in mezzo tra la wii e la vodafone station. non so se mi
<lorenzo> sono fatto capire bene :)
<jason_hudson> OMGHAX
<jason_hudson> lol
<jason_hudson> sisi chiaro
<lorenzo> lol
<jason_hudson> alessio_, si
<lorenzo> sì un è un superhack alla n
<lorenzo> per ora però sto perdendo la battaglia, lol
<lorenzo> dici che se mi prendo un router qualunque vado libero? ho una vodafone station che la vodafone mi ha lasciato quando ho cambiato contratto, stavo valutando l'idea di flashare quella :P
<jason_hudson> ci sono router che supportano openvpn, ma se ci sono firmware per la vodafone station tanto meglio
<lorenzo> mi sapresti indicare un router che supporta openvpn?
<nannes> beh allora non è un solo problema di ICS, ma il pc-tramite dovrà anche criptare i pacchetti e instradarli nella vpn!
<lorenzo> nannes, sì quello sarebbe stato un problema successivo. sono pazzo? :D
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti
<nannes> uhm no si può fare, ed è pure divertente... :D Almeno per la ICS normale non dovresti avere tutti sti problemi!
<jason_hudson> lorenzo, quanto vuoi spendere?
<nannes> sera Drizamanuber
<lorenzo> jason_hudson, poco, lol
<jason_hudson> forse è meglio spostarci in privato però perchè questo non ha niente a che fare con ubuntu
<nannes> finche si parla di ICS si può stare ;D
<Drizamanuber> con ubuntu 11.10 non riesco a regolare la luminosità iniziale, con 11.04 invece riuscivo a farlo tramite la catella apps/gnome-power-manager, all'interno di gconf, speravo che con 12.04 risolvessero il problema, invece non è cambiato niente!!
<Drizamanuber> peccato!!!!!
<Drizamanuber> nannes: cia
<Drizamanuber> nannes: sono riuscito a installare lubuntu sull'altro pc, ho anche installato i driver della stampante, ma quando provo a stampare si blocca tutto
<Drizamanuber> nannes: mi hanno consigliato di mettere xubuntu invece di lubuntu, domani provo
<nannes> Drizamanuber: Sono simili, ma si sa che nei pc obsoleti Lubuntu è ancorMeglio perchè è ancora più leggera
<Drizamanuber> nannes: capito
<nannes> Drizamanuber: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79730/how-can-i-adjust-brightness-settings-when-i-am-on-battery
<nannes> Drizamanuber: oppure c'è il comando sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=xx
<nannes> (al posto di xx metti un valore hex fra 00=max.luminosita e FF=min.luminosita)
<ollen> salve , mi e' scomparsa la barra in alto nel desktop.(Gnome) qualche idea ? grazie
<Drizamanuber> nannes: provo subito
<nannes> lorenzo: la wii è collegata via cavo o wireless al pc?
<Drizamanuber> nannes: non succede niente
<lorenzo> la wii si può collegare via wifi e basta, non ha porte ethernet
<nannes> ollen: sudo dpkg --reconfigure gnome-panel dovrebbe andare
<lorenzo> ^ nannes
<nannes> mmh ok!
<ollen> nannes: scusa l'ignoranza , ma la linea di comando e' fino a panel  giusto?
<nannes> ollen: si si! cosi ----> sudo dpkg --reconfigure gnome-panel
<meltinpot>  /server localhost 2000
<ollen> ok vado e provo e riferisco tnx
<nannes> lorenzo: prova il metodo più veloce prima! http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Rete_ad_hoc
<nannes> (ovviamente imposta gli ip statici e metti gli OpenDNS
<lorenzo> nannes, sì ci sono già passato, la wii non si connette alle reti ad hoc. non sai le imprecazioni
<Drizamanuber> lorenzo: ma perchè devi collegare la wii al pc0
<Drizamanuber> ?
<lorenzo> Drizamanuber: come spiegavo a nannes e jason_hudson, la questione è tutta nella condivisione di una connessione VPN. Dunque: io ho un account netflix in america, lo vorrei usare anche in Italia. allora mi compro un VPN, e tutto a posto. La mia wii ha un canale Netflix, che mi permette di vedere i film su TV e non solo su PC. La wii però non permette di impostare un VPN, per cui devi mettere un router in mezzo tra la wii e la
<lorenzo> vodafone station. non so se mi
<lorenzo>  sono fatto capire bene :
<Drizamanuber> lorenzo: ho capito cosa vuoi fare, ma non ti so aiutare
<nannes> lorenzo: pv
<nannes> uff vedo pochi utenti nuovi.... genteeee installate Ubuntu nei pc di amici e parentiiii
<nannes> cìè bisogno di utenza qui, siamo lo 0,7% cazzzzzzarola
<jason_hudson> beh, oltre ad installare Ubuntu ad amici e parenti dovrebbero dirgli di entrare nel canale lol
<nannes> mah quella è una cosa che poi verrà naturale
<Drizamanuber> nannes:  io vado a nanna, buona notte a tutti
<nannes> Drizamanuber: notts!
<lorenzo> buonanotte a tutti, e grazie della'aiuto!
<sin> ciao,come scarico il language pack italiano per firefox?
<sin> ubuntu 12.04
<Joshua^Dunamis> sin: apri impostazioni di sistema e vai su Lingue, si apre il supporto lingue se qualche pacchetto non ce l'ha. Ovvio che parlo di pacchetti di Ubuntu 12.04. Firefox è in italiano ma forse tu non hai il supporto lingue completo
<sin> grazie Joshua,ma il sistema è in italiano ,solo firefox non riesco a trovare il pacchetto coem estensione per averlo in ita
<Carlin0> !info firefox-locale-it
<ubot-it> firefox-locale-it (source: firefox): Italian language pack for Firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 12.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 197 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Carlin0> è questo sin
<sin> carlino apro il terminale e ...
<Carlin0> dai il comando → sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-it
<Carlin0> dopo riavvii il browser
<sin> mi dice :firefox-locale-it è già alla versione più recente. È stato impostato firefox-locale-it per l'installazione manuale
<Carlin0> sin, hai aggiunto repo esterni e/o ppa ?
<sin> nn lo so ,è da oggi che cerco diinstallare la 12.04 e stasera sembra che vada bene
<Carlin0> sin dai questo comando e dimmi se da risposte → ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<sin> nessuna risposta
<Carlin0> che versione di firefox hai ?
<Carlin0> guarda dal menù aiuto ...
<sin> 11.0 canonical
<Carlin0> non è aggiornata dai al terminale → sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sin> ha cominciato l'aggiornamento
<Carlin0> lascialo fare ...
<Carlin0> dopo riavii firefox
<sin> si,nel frattempo come sblocco la barra laterale in ubuntu 12.04?
<Carlin0> sin questo non lo so , non uso unity
<sin> infatti al prossimo riavvio cambio,dovrei anche scaricare il pacchetto gnome classic e gnome
<Carlin0> uso Xfce , Xubuntu per intenderci
<sin> l'ho usato per poco tempo poi l'ho mollato perchè mi dava problemi con la commessione vodafone
<sin> riavvio a dopo
<sin> funziona grazie carlino
<Carlin0> di nulla :)
<sin> dato che ci siamo per scaricare il pacchetto gnome?mi hai detto che non lo usi?
<Carlin0> che pacchetto devi scaricare sin ?
<Carlin0> quello per gnome classic ?
<sin> gnome e gnome classic per non vedere unity
<Carlin0> un attimo che vedo
<Carlin0> sin si chiama gnome-session-fallback
<sin> quindi sudo apt - get install  gnome-session-fallback?
<nannes> aspe
<nannes> ci sarebbe il nuovo gnome, gnome3 (chiamato anche gnome-shell)
<nannes> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<sin> nannes :)
<Carlin0> sin se vuoi fare una bella cosa installati gestore pacchetti e li installi da li si chiama synaptic
<nannes> sin: guardalo è na gran cosa http://main.makeuseoflimited.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/gnome-shell.png?323f2c
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<nannes> in realtà somiglia un po' con unity, ma rimane sempre gnomizzane
<sin> vado
<nannes> *gnomizzante
<Carlin0> e quando cerchi pacchetti lo fai da li
<sin> come finisce la shell vado con synap
<Carlin0> che non ho capito perchè non lo mettono + di default ...
<Carlin0> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<freep88> salve, con firefox
<freep88> non riesco a cancellare l'history dei download, se premo su "clear list" non fa nulla
<freep88> qualcun'altro ha riscontrato il medesimo bug?
<Carlin0> freep88, ho provato ora a me funziona
<Carlin0> freep88, FF 12.0 ?
<freep88> Carlin0, a me no, ho riscontrato il problema sia su ubuntu 11.10 che 12.04, la versione di firefox installata attualmente è la 12.0
<Carlin0> la versione è la stessa su entrambe le release ...
<Carlin0> però a quanto pare tu hai FF in inglese
<freep88> si
<stejazz> sera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-02
<ale88> ciao a tutto il canale
<ale88> è possibile installare ubuntu su una partizione logica,o deve essere primaria?
<glpiana> ola
<ale88> giorno
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> sto cercando di utilizzare l'applizazione qhimdtransfer ma da questo errore http://imagebin.org/210605
<glpiana> pac, non lo vedo nei repository
<pac> glpiana: capito devo cambiare chat :-)
<glpiana> pac, #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> glpiana: grazie
<Odo> Giorno
<gian_> ciao, vorrei mandare in esecuzione questo comando "sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda" ad ogni avvio di ubuntu, come faccio?
<cristian_c> gian_, inseriscilo nelle applicazioni di avvio
<cristian_c> !autostart
<gian_> nelle applicazioni di avvio non vuole in esecuzione un file?
<cristian_c> gian_accetta anche comandi?
<cristian_c> gian_, altrimenti lo metti in un file di testo e lo rendi eseguibile
<gian_> metterlo in un file di testo sono capace, ma renderlo eseguibile no
<cristian_c> gian_, lo chiami come vuoi e gli dai il permesso di esecuzione dalle proprietà del file
<gian_> viene eseguito anche se all'interno c'è un comando con sudo?
<cristian_c> gian_ sudo non è necessario per gli script di avvio
<BlacKira92> Salve ho bisogno di aiuto mi si è bloccato l'aggiornamento alla 12.04 a meta e adesso ubuntu si avvia solo in modalità terminale e mi dice che dpkg è stato interrotto, cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> BlacKira92, comincia con sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BlacKira92> ci ho provato ma non finisce mai è normale?
<enzotib> gian_, se è un comando che "deve" essere esguito da root, probabilmente è meglio metterlo in /etc/rc.local
<enzotib> BlacKira92, che significa? che continua a lavorare? o termina con errore?
<gian_> scusa la mia insistenza, ma può essere scritto anche nel file /etc/rc.local
<BlacKira92> continua a lavorare
<gian_> scusa enzotib non avevo visto
<enzotib> BlacKira92, e tu lascialo lavorare
<BlacKira92> ma sembra che ripeta sempre le stesse operazioni senza terminare mai
<enzotib> BlacKira92, non credo
<BlacKira92> ok dopo cosa devo fare per ripristinarlo correttamente?
<gian_> !pastebin
<enzotib> BlacKira92, sudo apt-get -f install
<cristian_c> gian_, sì, li puoi scrivere il comando prima di exit 0, sempre senza sudo
<BlacKira92> ok ora provo se ho qualche problema lascio un messaggio sul forum
<BlacKira92> grazie mille ;)
<enzotib> BlacKira92, noi non siamo il forum
<gian_> ok, allora lo scrivo lì, dopo le note precedute da # e prima di exit 0, puoi darmi conferma?
<enzotib> gian_, sì
<BlacKira92> @enzotib ho dato il comando che mi hai detto, mi dava un errore di dipendenze col pacchetto gnome-applets-data, così ho dato "sudo apt-get install gnome-applets data" e poi rieseguendo "dpkg --configure" eccetera non mi dava più errori ma il comando termina subito e il sistema continua ad avviarsi in quel modo
<ubottu-it> BlacKira92: Error: "enzotib" is not a valid command.
<enzotib> BlacKira92, non ho detto che era finito: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BlacKira92> si scusa, potresti dirmi cosa fare dopo, perchè sono con un solo computer e ogni volta devo cambiare os per venire sulla chat :P
<fernandopescia> Buongiorno a tutti, ho riscontrato un problema di compatibilità tra file impress di Oo e LibreOffice, possibile?
<fernandopescia> Dimenticavo: Precise Pangolin, versioni precedenti di Libre non so
<BlacKira92> enzotib, ho dato sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ma mi diceva che era alla versione più recente, ho anche provato a rimuoverlo ed installarlo ora che devo fare?
<ibra> ciao a tutti
<ibra>  ho un problema urgente con 12.04
<ibra> qualcuno mi può dare una mano??
<BlacKira92> qualcuno può aiutarmi mi si è bloccato ubuntu mentre eseguiva l'avanzamento di versione e a si avvia solo in modalità terminale
<enzotib> BlacKira92, da quale messaggio di errore?
<enzotib> !chiedi | ibra
<BlacKira92> enzotib, no non da nessun messaggio di errore
<BlacKira92> enzotib, semplicemente parte in modalità testuale
<ibra> grazie enzotib, ecco quando lavoro con ubuntu 12.04 il mio laptop si scalda moltissimo a differenza di win 7
<ibra> allora ci siete??
<ibra> guys
<jester-> col nick che hai fa bene a scaldare
<mikunos> Salve a tutti
<mikunos> desidererei sincronizzare una cartella in un server usando il comando rsync --delete -azvv -e ssh /home/mioutente/Documenti root@119.118.126.137:/home/sharedfolders
<mikunos> ma mi chiede sempre la password
<mikunos> come posso evitare la richiesta della password?
<mikunos> ho cercato su internet ed ho trovato dei tutorial che lo spiegano ma il sistema mi chiede sempre la password
<mikunos> e sembra non aver nessun effetto
<mikunos> mi potete dare qualche dritta?
<enzotib> mikunos, perché con root?
<enzotib> e perché -e ssh (dato che è il default)?
<mikunos> enzotib, ho seguito una guida non per altro.
<mikunos> devo creare un utente locale per l'operazione?
<lorenzo> non riesco a cambiare la schermata di login, e non riesco nemmeno a togliere il suono al login... suggerimenti?
<davide> raga domanda ho la casa su 3 piani il router wifi a piano terreno posso mettere un altro router all'ultimo piano
<tesivo> ciao
<lorenzo> non riesco a cambiare la schermata di login, e non riesco nemmeno a togliere il suono del login... suggerimenti?
<tesivo> ho aggiornato xubuntu alle 12.04, ed ora non mi funziona più come volevo la touchpad. sapete come posso risolvere?
<pitzalone> buon pomeriggio! mi sapete come posso risvegliare le mie porte usb? non leggono niente
<alessio> raga dopo aver aggiornato ad ubuntu 12.04, non mi funziona più nè il tasto sinistro nè il destro, il sinistro a volte funziona però devo mettere 2 dita sul touchpad e con l'altra cliccare il tasto sinistro
<frc> come posso cambiare la versione di ubuntu 12 non cè piu la gnome classica
<alessio> frc, cosa intendi?? vuoi mettere gnome su ubuntu 12.04??
<frc> si non fa?
<alessio> frc, basta che apri l'ubuntu software center e installi gnome-shell, oppure da synaptic cerchi gnome-shell e lo installi oppure dai sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<alessio> frc, che significa si non fa??
<frc> ottimo grazie
<alessio> frc, che hai fumato oggi?? :D
<alessio> frc, niente figurati
<frc> camel =)
<alessio> frc, intendo stupefacenti :D guarda cos'hai scritto sopra
<frc> ahuaha devv'essere il caldo =)
<alessio> frc, :D io sto cristando per cercare di far funzionare i tasti del touchpad...
<frc> ah apposto =)
<fernandopescia> Precise 12.04: qualcuno ha già provato ad aprire con LibreOffice un file impress (creato con Open Office)?
<fernandopescia> qui da me va in crash l'applicazione, mi sa conviene togliere Libre e tornare a Open
<alessio> fernandopescia, 1000 volte meglio libre :D
<fernandopescia> mah, forse! Io devo usare un file impress per dei corsi che tengo come relatore e non riesco ad aprirlo, anzi Libre va in crash, quindi causa forza maggiore sarò costretto a malincuore
<nannes> alessio: forse quel tipo (frc) gnome clasico (gnome2) invece che gnome-shell! Vabè, se torna il pacchetto è "gnome-session-fallback"
<nannes> *voleva
<alessio> nannes, se installa gnome-shell dall'ubuntu software center, si installerà anche gnome classic
<nannes> mmm mi sa di no.. Cmq non è niente, non casca il mondo :D
<nannes> alessio: che notebook è il tuo?
<alessio> nannes, hp dv6 3141sl
<nannes> e il touch funziona male solo con Precise o era così anche con le vecchie?
<alessio> nannes, solo con precise
<alessio> nannes, con oneric funzionava alla perfezione
<nannes> fernandopescia: se libreoffice crasha, fallo partire da terminale così scopri che errore da!
<Giko> qualcuno sa dirmi come far partire la stampante canon pixma ip2600 su ubuntu 12.04?
<nannes> Giko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon
<Giko> non ho risolto da qui
<Giko> nemmeno con i ppa di michael-gruz
<nannes> alessio: quindi il touchpad funge, ma sono i pulsanti che non vanno?
<alessio> nannes, esatto per far funzionare il sinistro devo mettere due dita sul touchpad e poi cliccarlo, ma non sempre funziona
<nannes> alessio: ma hai provato la configurazione del touchpad? van configurati tutti tasti anche quelli di attivazione/disattivazione
<alessio> nannes, come li configuro??
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> dall'icona dell'ingranaggio in alto a dx
<alessio> nannes, cosa sono i tasti di attivazione/disattivazione O.o
<alessio> nannes, ingranaggio in alto a destra?? ma che shell grafica usi??
<nannes> col tasto dx dovrebbe farti vedere un menu: cerca il menu touchpad e da li vai e configura tutto quel che ti chede
<nannes> alessio: -.- fammi uno screen del tuo
<alessio> nannes, -.-' tu tasto destro?? dove devo cliccare con il tasto destro??
<alessio> nannes, uso gnome-shell...
<nannes> aaaaaah
<ibra> raga questa nuova versione di ubuntu mi surriscalda fino allo spegnimento il pc
<ibra> qualche soluzione del problema
<alessio> ibra, mhmhm fidati non è la versione che fa la differenza
<ibra> ??
<alessio> ibra, hai un laptop o un fisso??
<ibra> perchè  nazioni unite?
<alessio> ibra, nazioni unite?? ma che stai dicendo??
<ibra> cmq un hp g62 portatile
<alessio> ibra, pulisci la ventola...deriva tutto da quello fidati
<ibra> no è nuovo il laptopo e non scalda minimamente con win 7
<ibra> addirittura ci gioco a giochi colossi e non si spegne
<alessio> ibra, si spegne addirittura?? prova a cambiare kernel ma non credo che riesci a risolvere
<ibra> invece con 12.04 mette sin dall'avvio in sfrzo la ventola
<alessio> ibra, usi driver open o proprietari??
<ibra> ho cercato di scaricare qualche driver proprietario
<alessio> ibra, secondo me usi i driver open, sono strapompi ma non hanno il risparmio energetico vanno sempre al massimo anche quando non serv
<alessio> *serve
<alessio> ibra, hai provato o hai installato??
<alessio> ibra, che scheda video hai??
<ibra> ho installato
<ibra> ho due schede
<ibra> la intel per il rispamio
<ibra> e la ati per lo sforzo e l'ottimizzazione
<alessio> ibra, mhmhmh molto pacco con linux...
<nannes> alessio: (in alto a dx) tuousername > systemConfig > mouse & touchpad > touchpad
<alessio> nannes, eh ok poi??
<nannes> cacchio è un casino perchè gnome3 non ce l'ho... cmq devi fare tutta la configurazione da li
<alessio> nannes, ho gia provato ma puoi solo cambiare la velocità, la sensibilità e lo scorrimento tutto qui
<alessio> nannes, prima di scrivermi -.-' e predermi per un bimbominchia che non sa usare linux controlla per favore :D
<nannes> alessio: instalazione pulita o avanzamento di versione il tuo?
<nannes> *installazione
<alessio> nannes, installazione pulitissima dopo un update andato malissimo
<alessio> nannes, è gia la seconda volta che installo la 12.04 siccome prima mi si avviava solo in ttyi1
<alessio> nannes, e dando startx mi si piallava
<nannes> alessio: prova sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<alessio> nannes, dpkg: errore: opzione --reconfigure sconosciuta
<nannes> o.O
<nannes> aspe
<alessio> nannes, ok
<nannes> ah che scemo
<nannes> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<alessio> nannes, ora riavvio??
<nannes> nessun output? nessuna impo da configurare?
<alessio> nannes, no nessun output
<alessio> nannes, wow 50 pacchetti da aggiornare e indovina un po' in fondo alla lista cosa c'è?? xserver-xorg-input-synaptics...speriamo che abbiano risolto
<nannes> prova! se no bisognerà patchare il modulo synaptic del kernel, ed è più una rottura
<alessio> nannes, provo a riavviare ti faccio sapere
<alessio> nannes, 0 =(
<alessio> enzotib, invoco il tuo aiuto :D non mi funzionano i tasti del synaptic a meno che non metto 2 dita sul touchpad e clicco il tasto
<alessio> raga ma che palle perchè firefox su ubuntu fa schifo??crasha ogni benedetto secondo quasi quasi passo a chromium anche se non è personalizzabile come la volpe -.-'
<LolMan> ciao a tutti
<LolMan> ho un problema con l'installazione di xubuntu, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<alessio> LolMan, spiega...
<LolMan> premesso che ho due partizioni, una per / una per home
<alessio> LolMan, comunque questo è il canale di ubuntu non xubuntu
<LolMan> (non cambia nulla)
<alessio> LolMan, ah lo dici tu che non cambia nulla
<LolMan> se installo senza far partire la live, dice che c'è un errore non specifico e passa alla live
<LolMan> dalla live dice che un file non è presente nel cd/dvd, ma il cd è funzionante e non da errori, l'ho già masterizzato un bel po di volte
<alessio> LolMan, non so risolvere il tuo problema, comunqe xubuntu è molto più pesante di ubuntu
<LolMan> cambia solo l'ambiente desktop
<LolMan> e dopo questa tua affermazione ho compreso la tua conoscenza a riguardo
<alessio> LolMan, anche su ubuntu puoi installare xfce se proprio vuoi saperlo e comunque sia gnome-shell a vita
<LolMan> tu si che sei un hacker, insegnami
<alessio> LolMan, 2^ xubuntu è una sotto distro di ubuntu, quindi non vedo l'esigenza di fare l'asociale di turno installando una distro pressochè inutile
<LolMan> sotto distro? e le sopra distro quali sono?
<alessio> LolMan, siamo qui per aiutarti se una persona afferma una cosa non puoi beffeggiarti di quest'ultima solo perchè la pensa diversamente da te
<LolMan> dovrebbero esserci anche quelle a destra o a sinistra
<alessio> LolMan, sotto distro=distro ricavata da
<LolMan> ma le tue non sono opinioni sono affermazioni e vocaboli errati, figurati xfce può farti schifo come vuoi
<alessio> LolMan, non sei per niente  spirotoso queste tue affermazioni fanno capire che tipo di persona sei torna ad usare winzozz caro
<LolMan> allora casomai per la definizione che hai dato tu ubuntu è una "sotto distro" di debian, ora basta che cambi ambiente desktop vai sotto?
<alessio> LolMan, xfce=windows 95
<LolMan> ma devi essere laureato per forza
<LolMan> troppe cose sai
<alessio> LolMan, tu invece non sai nemmeno parlare...
<alessio> LolMan, a casa mia si dice sai troppe cose, non "troppe cose sai"
<LolMan> eh si sono una "sotto persona"
<OverMe> la finite?
<LolMan> io non ho mai iniziato
<alessio> LolMan, sei peggio di un bimbo
<alessio> OverMe, ok scusa ma quando incontro persone così non riesco proprio a trattenermi
<LolMan> piuttosto, se qualcuno che sa la differenza tra distro e ambiente desktop vuole darmi una mano ne sarei proprio grato
<alessio> LolMan, ahahah mi stai dicendo che non so la differenza tra distro e ambiente grafico?? ahahah vatti a leggere i commenti sopra stolto
<OverMe> LolMan, hai fatto il controllo dell'md5 per vedere se il disco è buono e scaricata bene?
<alessio> OverMe, ma cosa vuoi che ne sappia (e con questo chiudo) :D
<LolMan> OverMe, si sembra tutto ok
<alessio_> ho un problema oggi per la prima volta sul mio portatile quando avvio ubuntu in live da usb per formattare una partizione e succesivamente installare la 12.04 mi da un errore circa low graphic una roba del genere
<alessio_> e da li in poi si blocca pero con la grafica cioe sfondo e tutto fino a ieri in modalita persistenza andava
<alessio> alessio-, ti si avvia in ttyi1 e ti esce fuori un menù che ti fa scegliere se usare la "low graphic" o altro??
<OverMe> LolMan, quale file nello specifico ti dice che non esiste (se te lo dice)
<alessio_> si
<alessio_> no in ttyl ma cmq in ambiente grafico ubuntu
<LolMan> OverMe, riprovo ri-scaricando tutto da 0, vediamo se me lo da lo stesso
<alessio> alessio-, è successo anche a me, io ho risolto reinstallando, ma credo che basti dare un bel sudo apt-get install fglrx
<LolMan> anche se davvero mi sembra troppo strano come problema
<OverMe> LolMan, fallo il controllo dell'md5 che a volte capita che scarica male
<OverMe> !md5
<OverMe> il bot è morto
<alessio_> si ma io prima di reinstallare devo formattare la partizione di ubuntu
<LolMan> belle cose
<LolMan> !md5
<alessio> alessio-, hai ubuntu e windows in dual boot??
<OverMe> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<alessio_> si
<alessio_> sapete se la 12.04 installa in dual boot?
<alessio> alessio-, si tutte le distro di linux si possono installare in dual boot con altri so
<alessio> alessio-, basta che quando te lo chiede clicchi su installa ubuntu 12.04 a fianco di windows
<alessio_> percio devo ricreare la usb ?
<alessio> alessio-, mhmhmh non vorrei dirti cavolate aspettiamo che qualcuno che ha gia provato possa risponderti
<alessio_> alessio riguardo cosa?
<alessio> alessio-, riguardo al fatto del dual boot siccome ho letto di gente che non riusciva ad avviare nè ubuntu nè windows dopo averlo installato il dual boot
<LolMan> OverMe, come ricordavo è tutto ok
<alessio_> aah
<OverMe> LolMan, il lettore funziona bene? provato a installare da usb?
<LolMan> OverMe, è un pc vecchio non supporta l'usb
<LolMan> OverMe, ho persino formattato la partizione principale a parte, nulla
<OverMe> LolMan, sembra che legga male dal cd
<nannes> alessioooooooooo ma che diavolo scrivi?! ahahahah mi sto pisciando
<nannes> "non vedo l'esigenza di fare l'associale a scegliere Xubuntu"
<nannes> ahahahahaha
<alessio> nannes, era per pigliare un po' per il culo il primo novellino che viene qui ad insultare :D
<alessio> nannes, mi puoi dare l'apt del sorgente indipendente?? ah anche il source code
<nannes> "novellino"lol lasciam perdere va...
<alessio> nannes, no no spiega spiega
<OverMe> !chat
<OverMe> ridaje il bot morto
<LolMan> io ancora sto ridendo
<alessio> LolMan, ahaha ma che ridi a fare sei tu che hai problemi con il pc non io :D io sto bello bello qui con la mia bella coca cola e il mio ubuntu perfettamente funzionante
<LolMan> roba da erezione cronica proprio
<alessio> LolMan, perchè installare xubuntu se poi dici che è uguale ad ubuntu ma quest'ultimo è una delle distro linux più utilizzate mentre xubuntu...quanti utenti ha?? 10??
<nannes> ahah... IO HO IL LOG! Me ne posso vantare.... Lo conservo nella bacheca :) dai ora basta qui è solo supporto... Se no OverMe ci banna :D
<LolMan> minchia oltre a saper installare e conoscere ogni cosa di Ubuntu sai anche contare, bravo! :D
<OverMe> ora vi banno dall'internet, andate in chat a fare i balocchi
<LolMan> brà alessio ti aspetto in chat mi servono log divertenti
<alessio> vabbè raga qualcuno mi può dare l'apt del sorgente indipendente?? l'ho cancellato per errore
<Sanji> raga ho un problema tentando di installare libreoffice 3.5.2 mi ha dato un errore che non ricordo ed ora dopo averlo rimosso in parte mi dice E: Il pacchetto libreoffice3.5-dict-en deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio. E: Il pacchetto libreoffice3.5-dict-en deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio
<Sanji> *3.5.3 scusate
<nannes> Sanji: perchè il pacchetto dict è del 15-18
<nannes> i pacchetti lingue e dizionario ora hanno un nome diverso
<Sanji> nannes, come posso risolvere?? vorrei rimuoverlo completamente e reinstallare la 3.5.2 dall'ubuntu software center
<nannes> allora, per rimuoverlo completamente puoi usare ----> sudo dpkg -P libreoffice*
<nannes> se invece vuoi un bel libreoffice completo (anche di dizionario ita) il comando è:
<nannes> sudo apt-get install libreoffice libreoffice-pdfimport libreoffice-l10n-it libreoffice-help-it myspell-it hyphen-it mythes-it myspell-en hyphen-en mythes-en
<Sanji> nannes, provato quel comando ma mi da lo stesso errore
<Sanji> nannes, ovvero una volta rimosso dando sudo apt-get autoremove o install -f mi esce quell'errore
<nannes> Sanji: impossibile, dovrebbe rimuoverlo completamente con il comando che ti ho dato
<Sanji> nannes, ah in più non mi fa aprire l'ubuntu software center e nemmeno synaptic, dice che prima devo risolvere quell'errore
<nannes> lol o.O UNO alla volta ok? :)
<Sanji> nannes, perchè uno alla volta è lo stesso problema... O.o
<Sanji> nannes, in poche parole per colpa di quel pacchetto che deve essere reinstallato mi da tutti questi problemi
<nannes> !pastebin | da terminale ----> ps aux ----->
<nannes> LOL cov'è il bot :'(
<Sanji> nannes, è morto
<nannes> :( sciopero.
<nannes> da terminale ----> ps aux -----> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Sanji> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/962547/
<nannes> sembra ok (lol cos'è quel processo "zeitgeist" xD)
<nannes> Sanji: dpkg -l | grep -i libreoffice
<nannes> col sudo ^
<nannes> ti muovii
<nannes> usa pastebinit
<Sanji> nannes, calma calma
<Sanji> nannes, ho anche altro da fare sai com'è...
<Sanji> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/962554/
<nannes> oh povero allora fai pure, mi trovo qualcos'altro pure io :)
<Sanji> nannes, O.o
<nannes> o.O lo dico io
<Sanji> nannes, voglio vedere te con il touchpad con i tasti non funzionanti
<nannes> ah sei alessio?
<Sanji> nannes, claro
<Sanji> nannes, vabbè riesci a darmi una mano??
<nannes> Sanji:  sudo dpkg -P libreoffice*
<nannes> e dammi l'output
<Sanji> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/962561/
<nannes> eheh
<Sanji> nannes, comunque basta che mi dici come reinstallarlo, io ho gia scaricato dal sito ufficiale tutto quello che serve
<Sanji> nannes, una volta estratti per installarli che devo dare cd poi la cartella e poi sudo dpkg *i...non ricordo più
<nannes> Sanji: veramente te l'ho già detto come installarli. questo quanto ascolti -.-"
<nannes> Sanji: installa da repo
<Sanji> nannes, 0 repo ho gia tutto qui pronto mi serve sapere solo i comandi
<nannes> provalo col -r il dpkg
<nannes> Sanji: se inizi di testa tua, fai anche il resto di testa tua. Se no non inizi nemmeno!
<nannes> (in poche parole arrangiati non è difficile)
<Sanji> nannes, ok mi arrangio ho gia risolto
<Sanji> nannes, bell'aiuto grazie :D
<davide> ciao vado
<nannes> Sanji: si aiuta chi è disposto a riceverlo, non chi chiede/nonchiede ascolta/nonascolta
<Sanji> nannes, stavo mettendo a confronto il mio metodo con il tuo
<Sanji> nannes, comunque do sudo dpkg -r *.deb
<nannes> lol il metodo si confronta per altro, non per installare un programma XD XD
<Sanji> nannes, invece di sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<nannes> Sanji: hanno significati oppost
<Sanji> nannes, il problema è che prima ho scaricato degli archivi puppi stradanneggiati
<Sanji> nannes, e quando tentavo di estrarrli gia mi dava problemi
<Sanji> nannes, vai buona sta andando a buon fine a quanto bedo
<Sanji> *vedp
<Sanji> *vedo :D
<Sanji> nannes, saresti così gentile da dirmi l'apt del sorgente indipendente??
<nannes> uhm....... no
<Sanji> nannes, libreoffice 3.5.3.2 installato con successo :D
<nannes> bene : )
<Sanji> nannes, riusciresti ad aiutarmi con il touchpad?? =(
<nannes> Sanji: quello è più noioso e serve più tempo, quindi na... o almeno non questi giorni
 * nannes torna fra un po
<Sanji> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/549727/comments/103 ho trovato questa guida ma non so quanto possa funzionare
<romeopapa> salve, ho un problema di stampa con una stampante di rete (via samba) con la nuova 12.04, prima funzionava, adesso in gestione stampanti, su qualla ho un simbolo rosso con punto esclamativo e non stampa!
<romeopapa> la stampa parte dal pc, ma non arriva alla stampante
<romeopapa> nessuno?
<nannes> sualvue
<Dig> aslve a tutti
<Dig> *salve
<nannes> salve Dig
<alessio_> ragazzi ma il boot loader lo devo installare su tutto il disco rigido? o su la partizione di ubuntu?
<alessio_> ragazzi ma il boot loader lo devo installare su tutto il disco rigido? o su la partizione di ubuntu?
<Dig> Da dopo l'aggiornamento non riesco a condividere la stampante. c'è da modificare qualcosa nel file smb.conf http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/962630/
<nannes> alessio_: Sono possibili entrambe le cose, dipende da cosa ti serve
<nannes> alessio_: di solito si installa nell MBR del disco rigido, così gestisce altri sistemi operativi
<Dig> non abbiamo sambisti in rete????
<nannes> Dig: le hai messe a mano quelle righe?
<Dig> nannes, No dovrebbe essere il file di default.
<nannes> Dig: fai il dpkg-reconfigure di samba e prova a rifare nuovamente la condivisione della stamp.(dall'interfaccia semplice, con la GUI)
<nannes> Dig: prima accertati che sia riconosciuta dal sistema ovviamente
<Dig> nannes,  può essere questa la soluzione? sudo chmod -R 755 /var/spool/samba
<Dig> nannes,  l'ho visto sulla wiki
<nannes> quello nel caso sia un problema di permessi. Io proverei la strada più semplice
<nannes> come ho scritto sopra^
<Dig> nannes, dall'altro pc mi dice chiede la password
<Dig> nannes, comunque preferirei rifare tutto d'accapo effettivamente
<BlacKira92> Salve, qualcuno mi può spiegare come devo masterizzare l'iso di ubuntu 12.04 per fare si che all'avvio venga riconosciuto come live cd??
<alessio_> aiuto dopo installazione 12.04 all avvio compare schermata nera con gnu grub... e premere tasto tab e compaiono i vari comandi ma nessun modo per selezionare l'os
<bobbybong> !grub | alessio_ non hai installato grub
<Dig> BlacKira92, devi usare creatore dischi di avvio
<alessio_> pero grub compare
<BlacKira92> Dig, devo farlo da windows :S
<bobbybong> non c'è il boot cerca nel wiki come ripristinare grub
<nannes> BlacKira92: cerca nel wiki ubuntu (o da google) trovi 2 programmi 1)nonricordoilnome  2)unetbootin
<nannes> è preferibile usare il primo
<Holden> !mbr
<alessio_> non trovo niente neel wiki riguardo ripristino grub
<nannes> Holden: il bot è in sciopero
<Holden> nannes, ah ecco
<nannes> Holden: non gli davano abbastanza corrente
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino alessio_
<BlacKira92> nannes, ho trovato questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso#Windows_7
<Dig> nannes, il comando è questo??   dpkg-reconfigure samba *         con l'asterisco?
<nannes> Dig: no dovrebb'essere smbclient (senza asterischi)
<BlacKira92> nannes, io ho fatto esattamente come dice li ma il disco non va lo stesso
<nannes> BlacKira92: e che dice?
<BlacKira92> nannes, niente inserisco il disco e invece di avviare dal disco va al grub per avviare gli os che ho sull'hd (sono sicuro che nell'ordine di boot ci sia prima il cd che l'hd)
<laidon> buonasera
<laidon> come faccio ad impostare i permessi di non-esecuzione a tutti i file (non le cartelle) della mia home?
<nannes> BlacKira92: allora qualcosa l'hai sbagliato. O il disco fatto male, o il lettore cd è a pu*****
<BlacKira92> nannes, può darsi che non vada bene un dvd rescrivibile?
<nannes> laidon: mmm dovresti usare un "ls" che mostra solo i files e non le cartelle, e indirizzare l'output sul chmod
<Holden> laidon, cd; chmod -R -x .
<Holden> laidon, ma di sicuro fai danni, poi non puoi accedere alle directory
<laidon> Holden, ma infatti io lo voglio applicare solo ai file, non alle directory
<Holden> laidon, find ~ -type f -exec chmod -x {} \;
<alessio_> bobbybong adesso riavvio
<bobbybong> eri con una live hai fatto come diceva il wiki?
<laidon> Holden, e lo applica solo nella mia home?
<BlacKira92> nannes, in effetti inserendolo in windows da dei problemi non me lo fa aprire e si blocca risorse del computer
<Holden> laidon, si, per vedere la lista dei file a cui lo applica:  find ~ -type f
<laidon> ok, controllo
<Holden> laidon, usalo a tuo rischio e pericolo, se fai danni io non c'entro :D
<laidon> Holden, e se volessi visualizzare i file che hanno permessi +x (escludendo le directory)?
<Holden> laidon, +x per l'utente?
<laidon> sì, +x nello spazio utente
<glpiana> ola
<Holden> laidon, find ~ -type f -perm /u+x
<loris> ciao a tutti
<loris> domanda
<loris> ha scaricato 1a versione ufficiale di ubuntu 12.04,voi pensate che sia stabile,senza qualche bug,ho rimango con la versione 10.04?
<glpiana> loris, bug ne ha di sicuro essendo appena uscita
<nannes> loris: i bug non mancano mai. La 10.04 è superstabile ora, quindi per cambiare potresti aspettare almeno alla prossima release 12.04.1
<glpiana> loris, ma l'hanno rilasciata, è long term support, quinid si presume la ritengano stabile o stabilizzabile
<loris> stabilizzabile con aggiornamenti? presumo
<glpiana> loris, sì
<loris> mi serve un consiglio..........
<loris> l'ha installo oppure no?
<glpiana> loris, nannes te ne ha dato uno molto valido a mio parere
<loris> ok capito............ma allora x la 10.04 vi sara' ancora il supporto? aggiornamenti?
<glpiana> loris, fino al 2013 di sicuro
<glpiana> loris, mentre per la server fino al 2015
<glpiana> loris, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<loris> ok grazie come sempre utilissimi
<alessio-> dopo aver installato ubuntu 12.04 avvio si carica con la scritta bianca su sfondo rosa rosso e poi schermo nero
<alessio-> cosa puo essere?
<glpiana> alessio-, se premi ctrl+alt+f1 passi in console per il login testuale?
<alessio-> mentre carica o quando ce lo schermo nero?
<glpiana> alessio-, quando fa schermo nero
<alessio-> se compare cosa faccio?
<glpiana> alessio-, fai il login e poi scrivi: sudo service lightdm stop          e dopo, indipendentemente da quel che fa scrivi: startx
<glpiana> alessio-, se non entra in grafica, dai sudo reboot per riavviare
<glpiana> alessio-, all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di grub?
<alessio-> si
<alessio-> parte in grafica quando carica con la scritta ubuntu ma poi diventa tutto nero
<glpiana> alessio-, se come detto prima non va, al menu di grub premi il tasto "e", ti piazzi in fondo alla riga che termna con quiet splash   e scrivi nomodeset   quindi premi ctrl+x per avviare
<alessio-> comunque il grub carica
<alessio-> avevo letto qualcosa a riguardo pero non è permanente giusto?
<glpiana> alessio-, se funziona lo rendiamo permanente
<alessio-> ok
<alessio-> provo
<cyberEl> salve, qualcuno ha problemi con il wifi dopo l upgrade da 11.10 a 12.04, io con un usb tp-link  tl-wn821n  non ho la conessione stabile, la connesione si perde ogni 20-30 secondi..... penso che è un problema del kernel, qualche consiglio?
<glpiana> cyberEl, metti su pastebin l'output di lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | cyberEl
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !paste | cyberEl
<ubottu-it> cyberEl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cyberEl> glpiana aspetta che entro con ubuntu! torno subito!
<alessio_> glpiana si avvia ma non passa dal grub
<glpiana> alessio_, all'avvio del pc premi  e tieni premuto shift fino a che non vedi il menu di grub
<alessio_> come lo rendo permanente?
<glpiana> alessio_, prima vedi se va
<alessio_> funziona
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<alessio_> scrivo da ubuntu
<glpiana> alessio_, non ho capito cosa, allora, visto che non passi da grub
<cyberEl_> glpiana  pastebin.ubuntu/962760/
<alessio_> tu mi hai detto che per non mostrare piu lo schermo nero devo fare una modifica
<glpiana> alessio_, ma per farla dovevi visualizzare il menu di grub
<glpiana> cyberEl_, anche l'output di lsmod
<alessio_> e cosa devo fare dopo aver modificato dove ce quiet...
<cyberEl_> pastebin.ubuntu/962775/
<cyberEl_> sono un po lento xke ora scrivo da un laptop e nn dal computer con il problema, il canale mi butta fuori ogni volta che si perde il wifi
<glpiana> alessio_, ma spiegami, hai detto che ora funziona. tu che hai fatto?
<alessio_> ho scritto nomodeset
<glpiana> cyberEl_, bah, metteranno a posto
<alessio_> dopo aver premuto E sul grub
<cyberEl_> scusa mi ma non ho capito!
<nannes> cyberEl_: mi si accapona la pelle quando vedo le parole "router" e "USB" insieme 4.4 ..... scusa ma un cavo ethernet?
<nannes> oh pardon, vedo adesso che è solo un adattatore wireless
<cyberEl_> magari, non lo posso portare, inoltre se provo di usare il laptop (11.10) per condividere  internet con il fisso, nn funziona piu, prima con 11.10 su tutti e due lo potevo fare
<cyberEl_> intento collegando il laptop e il fisso con il cavo
<glpiana> alessio_, arrivo
<glpiana> alessio_, sei su gnome o kde?
<alessio_> 12.04
<glpiana> alessio_, ubuntu comunque? non kubuntu lubuntu xubuntu o altro
<nannes> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<nannes> cyberEl_: uname -srv
<glpiana> alessio_, yuhuuuu
<sin> un saluto tutti,vorrei sapere come connettersi ad una rete wi-fi provinciale con ubuntu 11.10 :)
<nannes> sin: cos'è una rete wifi "provinciale" ? :O
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> una di quelle senza stile? un po' provinciale, paesanotta?
<nannes> ahahh
<sin> ciao nan,rete wifi libera ,per intenderci quella che trovi negli edifici pubblici
<nannes> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<nannes> ficoo ne avete una libera per tutta la provincia? :O
<sin> che carini
<sin> si a roma
<glpiana> sin, da altri sistemi come fai?
<sin> è la prima volta,adesso sono connesso con la usb ma perchè non approfittarne!
<glpiana> sin, io possod irti che per la connessione comunale che conosco io devi iscriverti, ti danno user e password, tu ti connetti, apri il browser e li inserisci nella pagina che ti appare
<sin> ho capito ma mi devo connettere con quella e poi mi identifico come al commissariato e vado
<cyberEl_> glpiana: Linux 3.2.0-24 generic #37 Ubuntu SMP
<glpiana> sin, eh allora basta che la vedi e la selezioni. punto
<glpiana> nannes, cyberEl_> glpiana: Linux 3.2.0-24 generic #37 Ubuntu SMP
<sin> si ma non mi fa entrare ,la vedo ma nn si connette
<glpiana> sin, adessoc hiamo alemanno e sento
<nannes> ahah
<sin> aspetta adesso mi dice guest ,ospite provo.
<sin> casomai zingaretti ;),a dopo
<alessio_> glpiana scusa comunque ubuntu non derivate
<alessio_> glpiana,
<glpiana> alessio_, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> !paste | alessio_
<ubot-it> alessio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessio_> so cosa è pastebin
<glpiana> -.-
<alessio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/962842/
<raff0z> ciao a tutti!
<raff0z> sentite una curiosità
<raff0z> ma è possibile usare due connessioni? (non per velocizzare la connessione) ad esempio al programma1 faccio usare la ethernet e al pragramma2 il wifi, si potrebbe fare?
<nannes> raff0z: tutto è possibile
<nannes> raff0z: bisogna misurare la tua voglia di riuscirci però
<raff0z> giusto! e come si farebbe?
<glpiana> alessio_, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" riga 11, comabiala in: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<glpiana> alessio_, poi salvi, chiudi gedit e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<nannes> raff0z: tanta volontà, google (con un po' di conoscenza base di linux di contorno)
<glpiana> alessio_, se non da errori riavvia e vedi se va
<alessio_> ok
<raff0z> nannes , ok grazie ^^
<nannes> raff0z: non ho fatto niente! ;) cmq se hai dubbi chiedi, ma non è necessario dettare tutta la procedura passo passo perchè non ne giova nessuno
<nannes> Quindi googla, e quando trovi difficoltà chiedi qui
<alessio_> funziona
<alessio_> glpiana, funziona
<glpiana> bene
<glpiana> ciao
<alessio_> ciao grz
<cyberEl_> buonanotte ;-)
<francesco_> ciao, ho qualche problema con la condivisione
<francesco_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Army> ciao a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04
<nannes> spara amy
<Army> mi dà il monitor del pc nero
<Army> infatti adesso stò scrivendo
<nannes> A quale punto dell'avviamento?
<Army> con un monitor esterno
<Army> non si avvia proprio  appena sceglo sul boot ubuntu
<Army> si oscura l'lcd
<Army> e come se fosse rotto l'inverter
<nannes> Army: quindi è un notebook...? e altri s.o. fungono? (windows)
<Army> in realtà se metto una luce vicino al monitor si vedono le immagini
<Army> si si tutti splendidamente
<nannes> prova così
<Army> windows 7 windows xp
<nannes> appena clicchi ubuntu, (devi essere veloce)
<nannes> tieni premuto SHIFT + frecciaGIU
<nannes> ti si apre un menu, e scegli Avvia in modalità grafica sicura/protetta
<nannes> anzi
<nannes> visto che hai il monitor esterno, Avvialo con quello e vedi su "driver hardware" se ci sono driver video compatibili!
<Army> ok ci provo
<nannes> (so che è un problema monitor ma può dipendere pure da quello)
<Army> cmq sono dal pc in questione
<Army> mmi dici i passaggi nannes
<ness1> un saluto a tutto il canale
<Army> nannes
<Army> c6
<nannes> stavo mangià
<nannes> Army: da dash scrivi "driver hardware"
<nannes> o "driver aggiuntivi" non ricordo
<nicks> ciao, pc sfigato e non riesco ad avviare ne ubuntu ne xubuntu da cd, ora ho provato partendo da una iso di ubuntu per il net install e mi dice che il pc non supporta il pae: aiut
<Joshua^Dunamis> nicks: ma che pc è?
<nicks> attualmente ha una fed16
<nicks> centrino 1,7
<nicks> vecchio ma non un rottame insomma
<Joshua^Dunamis> ram?
<nicks> no pochissima spe
<Joshua^Dunamis> ram video?
<antonio500> ciao a tutti, h bisogno di aiuto con la stampante!
<Joshua^Dunamis> e che versione vuoi installare?
<antonio500> ho una EPSON SX100 ed ho un problema di stampa da quando ho aggiornato Ubuntu alla versione 12.04
<antonio500> provo a stampare ma quando lo faccio la mia stampante lampeggia e si interrompe la stampa
<nicks> vedo un 718 di ram  quindi credo sia un 512+256  e quello che manca e' per la ram condivisa con la sk video
<antonio500> ciao joshua
<antonio500> potresti aiutrmi con la stampante?
<Joshua^Dunamis> e che versione vuoi installare? nicks
<nicks> 12.04 ovviamente, puntavo sulla xubuntu per comodita
<Joshua^Dunamis> nicks: e xubuntu non si installa?
<Joshua^Dunamis> scheda video?
<nicks> con il cd si pianta a caso, con la iso per il netinstall mi dice che la cpu non supporta il pae..
<nicks> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Angel> Scusate, è urgente: dopo aver ricevuto un aggiornamento non ho più il DE su Ubuntu 12.04. Posso solo accedere al terminale e se premo ctrl + alt + F7 mi dice can not open display
<jester-> Angel: sa di problema driver video, che scheda hai
<Angel> jester- ATI hd5700
<jester-> Angel: riavvia in recovery mode e al menu dovresti avere avvio in grafica sicura
<finaccio> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Angel: non è che hai installato un driver esterno per caso?
<Angel> jester- si
<jester-> mi pare strano che col driver open ufficiale succeda una cosa del genere
<jester-> Angel: allora è quello, va in recovery e poi disinstallalo
<Angel> jester- le ultime catalyst dal sito AMD ma tutto filava liscio...fino a che oggi non ho ricevuto degli aggiornamenti tra cui qualcosa chie riguardava Xrog oppure X
<Angel> jester non parte il recovery, "no display found" Error(1)
<jester-> Angel: gli esterni sono veleno
<jester-> Angel: mica va su desktop il recovery, cosa avvii
<Angel> jester, ci credo, ma sai cosa?
<Angel> jester, il driver che viene con ubuntu mette la ventola della scheda video a palla...come se fosse overclocata la scheda
<Angel> jester, con il driver proprietario ritorna perfettamente silenziosa
<jester-> Angel: come lo hai installato il catalyst
<Angel> scaricato con wget da qualche parte e poi estratto i deb e fatto partire il wizard
<jester-> Angel: se installato con deb è facilmente rimovibile, poi magari provi a reinstallarlo
<jester-> Angel: rimuovilo e rinomina /etc/X11/xorg.comf
<Angel> jester...per me è tutto difficilissimo, sono davanti ad una console, quello da cui ti scrivo è un altro compter
<jester-> Angel: in recovery sei arrivato a un menu?
<Angel> in recovery si, poi però non parte in modalità grafica safe
<jester-> Angel: prova a dare un dpkg --configure -a
<Angel> jester, ok
<jester-> Angel: e un apt-get -f install poi apt-get dist-upgrade
<Angel> jester, non installa nulla
<Angel> jester-  0 instalati, 0 da rimuovere etc etc tutto 0
<jester-> Angel: dpkg -l | grep ati
<jester-> Angel: ti ricordi il nome dei deb installati piu  o meno?
<Angel> purtroppo no, ma sono quelli del sito AMD, le ultime catalyst. 12.3 o qualcosa del genere
<Angel> jester, caspita che lista!!
<frc> ciao ragazzi come si installa aircrack?
<jester-> Angel: Angel ??
<Angel> jester, ti ho risposto
<Angel> jester, mi è comparsa una lista enorme
<enzotib> !aircrack | frc
<ubot-it> frc: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<frc> !aircrack
<ubot-it> Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<frc>  !aircrack
<frc> non fa
<Carlin0> !abuse | frc
<ubot-it> frc: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<nannes> frc: http://lmgtfy.com/q=install+aircrack+ubuntu
<frc> come si installano i file tar.gz
<jester-> Angel: spe
<Angel> jesterok
<nannes> e daje .... frc: http://lmgtfy.com/q=install+from+sources+ubuntu
<frc> not found
<nannes> ops giusto il punto interrogativo :P  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=install+aircrack+ubuntu
<nannes> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=install+from+sources+ubuntu
<jester-> Angel: e dimme se fa qualcosa /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Angel> jester...ora te lo dico, dammi 10 minuti per ricopiare sull'altro pc hahah
<Angel> grande jester-, per ora dice restore system envyrnoment completed ma sta ancora lavorando
<jester-> Angel: ok poi apt-get install --reinstall reinstalla libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx e libglu1-mesa
<Angel> jester, ok ora riavvio
<Angel> jester...ahhh..quindi non riavvio come dice di fare?
<jester-> Angel: nu reinstalla a rinomina xorg.conf mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  X maiuscola
<Angel> ok, dammi qualche minuto
<jester-> Angel: e poi dai startx
<alessio_> ubuntu schermo diviso in due parti ?? solo superiore
<alessio_> con doppio puntr
<jester-> alessio_: è partito?
<alessio_> puntatore*
<alessio_> cosa?
<jester-> alessio_: la grafica
<alessio_> si si
<alessio_> pero la seconda volta si è divisa in due parti
<alessio_> jester-, cosa potrebbe essere?
<jester-> alessio_: hai renstallato le lib?
<jester-> Angel: nu reinstalla a rinomina xorg.conf mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  X maiuscola
<jester-> Angel: ok poi apt-get install --reinstall reinstalla libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx e libglu1-mesa
<alessio_> perche dovrei averle reinstallate?
<jester-> Angel: ok poi apt-get install --reinstall  libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx e libglu1-mesa
<jester-> alessio_: èerché te l'ho detto prima
<alessio_> quando??
<jester-> il catalyst ha il vizio che le cambia
<alessio_> devo essermi perso qualche passaggio io ti ho scritto in chat pero non mi hai risposto e ho risolto con nannes
<nannes> che c'entro io? :S
<jester-> alessio_: sto facendo anche altro
<alessio_>  nannes, scusa era glpiana
<alessio_> jester-, che lib reinstallo?
<jester-> Angel:  apt-get install --reinstall  libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<Angel> jester, scusa il ritardo
<Angel> tutto fatto, riavvio?
<jester-> Angel: si
<Kaiowas76> sera a tutti
<Kaiowas76> ho un problema con i permessi su una cartella, qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano?
<alessio_> che permessi?
<Kaiowas76> non riesco a creare una crtella dentro
<Angel> jester, sei un mito. Tutto ritornato al suo posto!!
<Angel> jester, posso rimettere i driver proprietari adesso?
<alessio_> Kiowas76 dove?
<jester-> Angel: ok
<Kaiowas76> usr
<jester-> Angel: prova ma se rifà l stessa roba devi rifare tutto l'ambaradan
<jester-> Angel: comunque non è consigliabile
<Tommo_> salve ragazzi
<Kaiowas76> salve
<Kaiowas76> in parole povere dovrei istallare un gioco da terminale
<Kaiowas76> la crtella di destinazione è usr/games
<Tommo_> ho appena aggiornato alla versione 12.04 ma non funziona il flash player nonostante sia installato...è un problema comune o solo il mio?
<AngelForget> no è comune Tommo_
<Angel> jester, e per quella ventolina della scheda video che va sempre al massimo? non riesco a studiare col pc acceso :( Solo con i driver proprietari si comporta in maniera silenziosa come su windows.
<Kaiowas76> ma non riesco a completare l'operazione poichè mi dice che non ho i permessi per scrivere dentro quella cartella
<Tommo_> meglio così Angel :D
<nannes> Kaiowas76: ma stai compilando i sorgenti di un gioco?
<Kaiowas76> no no
<Kaiowas76> è un file .run che lancio da termnale
<Angel> Tommo_ O_o
<Kaiowas76> non sò se questa operazione s'intende "compilare i sorgenti"
<AngelForget> Tommo_,  prova ad reistall.
<Kaiowas76> abbiate pazienza sono neofita
<AngelForget> che vers. di linux usi Tommo_ ?
<Tommo_> ci ho già  provato
<Angel> Jester- grazie per il tuo preziosissimo aiuto! Mi sono salvato la procedura su un file di testo così...sai...non si sa mai :)
<Angel> Notte
<Tommo_> ho appena aggiornato alla versione 12.04, però utilizzo kubuntu
<Kaiowas76> nessuno puo' darmi una mano?
<nannes> Kaiowas76: uhm non è detto che funzioni (in generale, sarebbe meglio installare solo da repository) comunque il tuo problema è solo di permessi, perchè essendo normal user non hai permesso di scrivere fuori dalla tua home directory. Quindi devi prendere i permessi di root o con "sudo" davanti al comando o con il comando "su" per diventare root direttamente
<AngelForget> anche io ma ho install. da zero senza agg.alla vers. 12.04  e per ora non da problemi
<Kaiowas76> se non metto sudo davanti al comando e però metto la pass subito dopo (quando me la chiede) non è la stessa cosa?
<nannes> Kaiowas76: se non metti sudo, dopo non ti chiede password!
<alessio_> no perche la password ti identifica come normal user
<jester-> Kaiowas76: sudo ./nomefile.run
<Kaiowas76> quindi se metto sudo prima del comando esso viene eseguito come root
<jester-> Kaiowas76: cosa installa il .run
<nannes> Kaiowas76: exactly
<AngelForget> si Kaiowas76
<Kaiowas76> istalla enemy territory
<jester-> Kaiowas76: sudo ./nomefile.run
<nannes> Kaiowas76: ma ce li hai i driver video proprietari? xD
<jester-> come da guida wiki
<Kaiowas76> si si
<jester-> nannes: mica è obbligatorio
<Kaiowas76> anzi
<jester-> per ati sono veleno
<nannes> jester-: se no gli gira a intervalli di 3sec per fotogramma
<nannes> xD
<Kaiowas76> non li ho istallati io i driver della scheda video, però il 3D è attivo
<jester-> kimal73: hai una ati?
<jester-> Kaiowas76:  hai una ati?
<Kaiowas76> si
<jester-> allora è ok
<Kaiowas76> ho eseguito il test ed è tutto ok
<Kaiowas76> la prima volta che non ho problemi di driver video ^^
<jester->  idriver ati funzano bene e poi amd non li sviluppa piu, lo fa la comunità
<Kaiowas76> a dire il vero è la prima volta che su linux mi gira tutto bene
<Kaiowas76> cmq provo a istallare sto benedetto gioco
<AngelForget> anche nvidia  vanno bene
<jester-> i nvidia sono sempre andati bene
<Tommo_> doesn't work...
<Serpico> ciao
<nannes> ciao Serpico
<Serpico> ciao nannes
<nannes> Serpico: problemi con ubuntu?
<Serpico> no..
<nannes> Serpico: ti sono arrivati un paio di messaggi da ubot-it per caso?
<Serpico> uno..
<Serpico> si ma non so se siano regolamentari..
<nannes> okok, è perchè ogni tanto impazzisce :D
<kimal73> jester-: no ho un nvidia
<kiefer> ciao a tutti . vorrei provare ad installare 12.04 mantenendo la mia /home. 1) elimino la mia attuale / ... 2) la ricreo.... e poi cosa devo fare?
<nannes> o.O
<nannes> per quali diavoli dovresti eliminare la / ? :O
<nannes> kiefer: la home che hai è in partizione separata?
<kiefer> nannes: si
<nannes> e allora fai tutto con il cd di installazione direttamente!
<nannes> (prima cancella tutti i files che non ti servono dalla home, comprese cartelle che iniziano con il punto). Devono rimanere solo documenti e files tuoi (musica,film,immagini e roba cosi)
<kiefer> nannes: la / in sda2 e  la /home in sda5 o 6 ora non ricordo
<nannes> se no i vecchi file di configurazione interferiscono con la nuova installazione
<nannes> kiefer: durante l'installazione scegli "partizionamento manuale"
<kiefer> nannes:  certo
<nannes> e mentre la / la farai formattare, la home imposti il punto di mount, ma senza formattarla no?
<kiefer> nannes: dunque basta non mettere la spunta sulla formattazione di /sda6
<kiefer> nannes: spero di si, ho paura a farlo ma la tentazzione è troppa
<nannes> "L'unico modo per liberarsi dalle tentazioni e cedervi" (cit. nonsochi)
<nannes> è con l'accento * :P
<kiefer> nannes: sto provando a modificare, ciatto dalla live. non devo eliminare la / ma solo modificarla formattandola, altrimenti se la elimino e ricreo me la ripristina come prima o sbaglio?
<jester-> kiefer: cosa devi fare alla partizione?
<nannes> kiefer: se la formatti la stai eliminando, o meglio elimini i dati al suo interno
<kiefer> jester-: devo installargli la 12.04 ... ora c'è la 11.04
<jester-> kiefer: perchè aggirnarla è troppo semplice?
<jester-> aggiornarla*
<jester-> fai 2 pasaggi
<kiefer> jester-: sono con la live è ho selezionato la partizione maunale (no ho gia parecchie rogne ) vorrei partireda zero mantenendo la /home
<jester-> kiefer: home separata?
<kiefer> jester-: si ../ dev/sda2 per la / ... /dev/sda5 swap ../dev/sda6 /home
<jester-> kiefer: vai sulle partizione e in modifica
<jester-> kiefer: la home: usare come ext4 NON formattare montare come /home
<kiefer> jester-: ci sono
<jester-> kiefer: la /  usare ext4 formattare usare (o puonto di mount) come /
<jester-> la swap la prende da solo
<jester-> kiefer: poi salva e avanti
<kiefer> jester-: ok con modifica mi da la spunta sulla formattazione. la swap la lascio stare, non me ne crea un'altra?
<jester-> kiefer: nella / lasci la spunta su fomattare sulla home la togli
<jester-> kiefer: non crea un bel niente
<jester-> stai lavorando su partizioni esistenti e non modificando le partizioni
<kiefer> jester-: si ok sembra funzioni .... vado così allora... sperem ben.. grazie
<jester-> vai
<jester-> kiefer: dopo dorai installare le app che troverai gia configurate
<kiefer> jester-: ciao .......a tutti
<kiefer> jester-: sempre che non sia per quelle che dipendono i miei problemi di configurazione :-)
<jester-> kiefer: basta cancellare la relativa cartella nascosta nella home
<jester-> kiefer: e dare una bella resettata a gnome
<kiefer> jester-: ok faccio quello prima o posso farlo dopo installazione?
<jester-> kiefer: dopo
<jester-> !gnomereset | kiefer
<ubot-it> kiefer: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<kiefer> nannes: jester- grazie
<Carlin0> notte ...
<stejazz> sera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-03
<glpiana> ola
<romeopapa> salve, ho dei problemi di stampa, non riesco a capire che signifiva il punto esclamativo rosso su una stampante di rete, arrivato dopo l'aggiornamento 12.04 e che ora non stampa più
<glpiana> romeopapa, significa che ha qualche problema di configurazione. hai già provato a reinstallarla?
<romeopapa> glpiana, buongiorno, si, ma fa uguale, però aspetta, adesso non sono su quella rete, ma su un'altra, più semplice. qui ho una aficio 2018d che il 12.04 prende in automatico, ma poi invece della pagina di prova stampa una serie di fogli con scritte incomprensibile e bianchi
<glpiana> romeopapa, allora è un problema del driver scelto
<romeopapa> glpiana, ho trovato un driver in rete ma non riesco a dargli quello invece che quelo i default
<romeopapa> glpiana, mi segui da terminale?
<glpiana> romeopapa, ho solo 5 minuti. proviamo
<romeopapa> vai!
<romeopapa> che scrivo?
<glpiana> romeopapa, non lo so :D che driver hai scaricato?
<romeopapa> glpiana, un ppd, vuoi il link?
<glpiana> romeopapa, se hai il ppd lo puoi dare in pasto al sistema durante l'installazione della stampante
<romeopapa> glpiana, è...ma dove e quando? è quello che non ho capito
<glpiana> romeopapa, vediamolo insieme. apri impostazioni -> stampanti e clicca su nuova
<glpiana> o meglio su aggiungi
<romeopapa> aggiungi stampante, stampante di rete, ..la trova...richo aficio 2018d....ip giusto, la ricerca driver...la istalla e non funziona
<glpiana> romeopapa, una volta installata, clicca sulla stampante e aprine le proprietà
<romeopapa> come faccio per dargli il driver mio?
<glpiana> dove leggi Produttore e modello, clicca su cambia
<glpiana> lì puoi mettere quello che vuoi
<romeopapa> aahhhhhh
<romeopapa> glpiana, funziona!
<glpiana> yes
<glpiana> a dopo
<romeopapa> grazie
<glpiana> :)
<jester-> 'ngiono
<cricido> ciao
<cricido> ciao a tutti ragazzi qualcuno ha mai usato openvpn?
<yjuju> ciao, scusato ho un problemino con ubuntu non riesco a trovare il modo per cambiare il tasto da premere per trascinare le finestre (di default alt)
<yjuju> l'ideale per me sarebbe eliminarlo :|
<jester-> yjuju: impostazioni di sistema--> tastiera-->scorciatoie
<yjuju> (tra le shortcut nel pannello di configurazione di gnome non c'è)
<yjuju> jester-: appunto li non lo vedo
<yjuju> è il primo posto dove ho cercato
<jester-> yjuju: piu che li dentro non puo stare
<yjuju> mi sa che mi tocca cercarlo con gconf-editor
<yjuju> ok trovato :) /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier
<yjuju> <disclaimer> non fatelo c'è un bug in metacity non potete più cliccare dentro le applicazioni dopo </disclaimer>
<yjuju> se cancellate il contenuto di quella chiave lui interpreta la cosa come se voleste il modificatore sempre attivo
<Cronos_> ho un problema con il gestore di aggiornamenti
<Cronos_> si blocca e mi da un errore
<Cronos_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> Cronos_: cioè?
<Cronos_> in pratica il gestore di aggiornamenti si blocca
<Cronos_> mi da un errore
<Cronos_> e non va avanti
<jester-> Cronos_: apri un terminale
<Cronos_> ok
<jester-> Cronos_: sudo apt-get update
<Cronos_> mi da questo errore
<Cronos_> Impossibile recuperare http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release
<jester-> Cronos_: cambia sertver
<jester-> server
<Cronos_> come faccio?
<jester-> Cronos_: hai synaptic installato?
<Cronos_> no
<jester-> Cronos_: allura apri software center
<Cronos_> ok
<jester-> Cronos_: menu modifica-->sorgetni software
<jester-> sorgenti*
<Cronos_> OK
<jester-> croa in scaricare d scegli un server itlaiano tipo fastbull
<Cronos_> è selezionato già server in Italia
<jester-> Cronos_: appunto sotto server un italia scegli fastbull
<jester-> e poi scegli server
<jester-> quindi fai l'update
<Cronos_> ok fatto
<Cronos_> update da terminale? come prima?
<jester-> sudo apt--get update
<jester-> Cronos_:  e sudo apt--get upgrade
<enzotib> jester-, ti avanzano i trattini
<Cronos_> per ora sta facendo l'update
<jester-> li mettiamo vi a per merenda
<jester->  hihii
<Cronos_> mi da lo stesso errore di prima
<jester-> Cronos_: allora è il server extra che è down
<Cronos_> come posso risolvere?
<jester-> Cronos_: si risolverà da solo una volta che andrà up , fai l'upgrade e stop
<Cronos_> ok
<Cronos_> intando provo a fare l'upgrade
<Cronos_> con il comando che mi avevi dato prima
<Cronos_> e vediamo che ne esce
<jester-> l'upgrade lo fa ignorando il server farlocco
<Cronos_> ok
<cricido> ciao a tutti ragazzi qualcuno ha mai usato openvpn?
<Cronos_> pare che
<Cronos_> con l'upgrade funzioni tutto di nuovo
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho aggiunto un'icona al pannello ma non viene correttamente visualizzata (al suo posto c'è un icona simboleggiante il divieto di accesso)
<cristian_c> l'applicazione in questione è sylpheed, ho scaricato l'icona png dalla home page di sylpheed e ho modificato il file .desktop
<cristian_c> ovviamente specificando il nuovo percorso dell'icona nel campo Icon
<cristian_c> ma la situazione è peggiorata nel senso che ora sia nel pannello che nel menù al posto dell'icona di sylpheed è visibile l'icona dell'ingranaggio (che viene utilizzata mi pare per le applicazioni senza icona)
<cristian_c> poi ho scaricato un'icona svg per fare una prova e ho modificato il percorso nel file .desktop per utilizzarla
<cristian_c> comunque togliendo e riaggiungendo l'applicazione al pannello non è cambiato nulla
<cristian_c> qualche idea su come risolvere questo problema?
<peppe84> cristian_c, dove hai salvato l'icona e con che nome? cosa hai scritto nel parametro Icon =?
<cristian_c> peppe84, l'avevo salvata in Scaricati, ora ti posto il percorso presente nel file .desktop
<cristian_c> peppe84, Icon=$HOME/Scaricati/sylpheed.png
<peppe84> arrivo
<peppe84> cristian_c, se la lasci in Scaricati, prova con il path assoluto /home/cristian_c/Scaricati/nome.png
<peppe84> cristian_c, altrimenti se la metti sotto /usr/share/pixmaps puoi usare il nome del file senza l'estensione.
<peppe84> cristian_c, cioé se la metti da qualunque parte ad eccezione di pixmap devi specificare il path assoluto. mi pare funzioni così.
<cristian_c> peppe84, faccio una prova in tutti e due i casi, grazie
<cristian_c> peppe84, poi basta rimuovere l'icona l'applicazione dal pannello e riaggiungerla per vedere le modifiche?
<peppe84> cristian_c, credo di si.
<LolMan> mi si blocca l'installazione di xubuntu
<LolMan> dandomi come errore : il seguente file non corrisponde alla copia nel CD/DVD: /target/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libLLVM-3.0.so.1
<cristian_c> peppe84, con il path assoluto funziona!!!
<cristian_c> peppe84, grandissimo!
<peppe84> cristian_c, casca a fagiolo. c'è uno che sta traducendo questa guida: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<cristian_c> peppe84, io non utilizzo unity però ;)
<LolMan> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<peppe84> cristian_c, i file desktop valgono anche per il panel. solo che in unity sono più estesi.
<cristian_c> LolMan, a che punto si blocca
<cristian_c> peppe84, non ho capito il nesso con la guida di gikbuntu
<cristian_c> :)
<peppe84> cristian_c, che quello che ti ho detto sono rimembranze di quella pagina di cui ora ho ritrovato il link :-)
<LolMan> questo errore durante la copia dei file, si blocca in definitiva durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> peppe84, non mi ricordo dove ho preso $HOME, forse googlando su internet, evidentemente è camibato qualcosa con il passare delle release e non funziona più
<peppe84> LolMan, pare tu sia capitato su un problema molto simpatico: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=233538
<cristian_c> LolMan, hai controllato l'md5 prima di masterizzare?
<LolMan> ovviamente si ed è tutto apposto
<LolMan> che posso fare?
<cristian_c> sto leggendo il topic
<TaLaDo> LolMan, l'hai provata la live prima di installare?
<Liam___> buongiorno, non mi si avvia più Chromium
<LolMan> si funziona alla grande
<Liam___> come posso risolvere?
<LolMan> davvero non capisco quale possa essere il problema
<TaLaDo> LolMan, nemmeno io
<cristian_c> LolMan, quale processore monta il pc?
<peppe84> LolMan, hai la possibilità di provare ad avviare tramite usb? tanto per provare.
<peppe84> Liam___, avvialo da terminale e vediamo che ti dice.
<Liam___> come si fa?
<peppe84> Liam___, apri il terminale e digiti chromium-browser
<LolMan> peppe84, no il sistema è vecchio e non lo supporta
<LolMan> provo a installare ubuntu e poi installare xfce
<LolMan> mi sa che è l'unica
<Liam___> mi da erroew
<Liam___> copio qui l'errore?
<peppe84> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Liam___> qui o su pastebin?
<peppe84> Liam___, copialo qui --^
<peppe84> se è lungo booo
<Liam___> (chromium-browser:6031): Gtk-WARNING **: Impossibile trovare il motore del tema in module_path: «pixmap», [6031:6031:2885076790:ERROR:browser_theme_pack.cc(383)] Failed to load theme data pack. [6031:6031:2885077098:ERROR:file_stream_metrics.cc(22)]  RecordFileError() error = 2 source = 0 record = 0 [6031:6031:2885077169:ERROR:browser_theme_pack.cc(874)] Could not load theme image [6031:6031:2885077230:ERROR:theme_service.cc(6
<cristian_c> Liam___, l'hai installato dai repository ufficiali?
<Liam___> si
<Liam___> dal software center
<cristian_c> Liam___, prima funzionava?
<Liam___> si
<peppe84> Liam___, c'è un bug aperto non troppo vecchio http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=96838
<Liam___> poi l'ho chiuso
<cristian_c> Liam___, dev'essere successo qualcosa nel frattempo
<Liam___> l'ho chiuso
<peppe84> Liam___, per curiosità hai installato qualche tema o estensione prima di chiuderlo?
<Liam___> no
<cristian_c> ci sono stati aggiornamenti di sistema?
<Liam___> l'ho chiuso
<Liam___> si
<cristian_c> hai aggiunto repository esterni per caso?
<Liam___> no
<Liam___> non ho aggiunto niente di esterno
<peppe84> Liam___, per provare. nella tua cartella utente con il file manager digiti CTRL+H per vedere i file nascosti.
<cristian_c> Liam___, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<peppe84> Liam___, rimonima per un momento la cartella di chromium e poi riprova
<Liam___> ok
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Liam___
<ubot-it> Liam___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> peppe84, aggiorno il topic con la soluzione dell'icona (in modo da farne usufruire a tutti), grazie :)
<ubu> salve, vorrei mettere ordine nel mio pc che da anni va avanti con upgrade e quindi installare la 12.04. prima di farlo volevo sapere se la scheda nvidia funziona con doppio monitor e se funziona anche la lbp5100 della canon che sono 2 cose che mi hanno fatto sempre penare
<cristian_c> ubu, quale scheda nvidia?
<Liam___> non trovo proprio la cartella di chromium
<peppe84> Liam___, io uso google-chrome. controllo dove si trova e te lo dico.
<cristian_c> peppe84 (tra l'altro la sezione DoppioMonitor sul wiki andrebbe leggermente aggiornata :D)
<cristian_c> ubu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DoppioMonitor
<ubu> cristian_c, GEforce6200
<peppe84> cristian_c, io a casa non ho monitor fuorché quello dei portatili. sono fuori gioco :-)
<peppe84> del portale (è uno solo)
<cristian_c> peppe84, hai ragione
<ubu> cristian_c, ho lanciato ubu1204 da chiavetta ma il video è lentissimo e non riesco a installare i driver perchè mi dice che non c'e' spazio (4GB)
<cristian_c> ubu, utilizzi i driver open o quelli proprietari?
<peppe84> Liam___, è dentro la cartella .config
<Liam___> ok
<Liam___> controllo subito
<Liam___> rinomino la cartella chromium?
<ubu> cristian_c, non li ho installati perchè non c'e' la fa
<ubu> ci vogliono quasi 60 mb e non ci sono
<ubu> sulla chiavetta dico
<peppe84> Liam___, si. dopo che riprovi che non succede nulla ripristini.
<cristian_c> Liam__, confermo, si trova in .config
<ubu> la cosa che mi preoccupa poi è la stampante una canon lbp5100
<Liam___> ottimo è ripartito
<cristian_c> ubu, è troppo piccola per ubuntu, io ci ho installato debian + xfce
<Liam___> posso cancellare la cartella rinominata?
<peppe84> Liam___, no. aspetta
<ubu> cristian_c, voglio installarlo di fianco all' ubuntu 11.04 che ho ma vorrei mettere un po di ordine che ho un sacco di installazioni fatte nel tempo
<Liam___> ok
<ubu> credo di essere partito dalla 9.04 o giù di li
<cristian_c> ubuntu, parli dell'hard disk?
<cristian_c> *ubu
<peppe84> Liam___, hai allora installato qualche tema o estensione che non funzia a dovere. se cancelli quella cartella perderai le tue impostazioni , segnalibri e password se ce le hai
<ubu> c'e' un modo di togliere le vecchie installazioni che non uso + e di lasciare solo questa 11.04 e provare la 12.04
<Liam___> non ho temi installati o estensioni
<Liam___> era "nuovo nuovo" chromium
<cristian_c> ubu, controlla con gparted quante partizioni ci sono
<ubu> cristian_c, si voglio installarlo sulla workstation
<peppe84> Liam___, allora se non hai nulla da salvare la puoi cancellare
<Liam___> ok
<Liam___> grazie dell'aiuto
<peppe84> Liam___, di nulla
<Liam___> siete stati gentilissimi
<LolMan> il bootloader va sempre messo nel hd master del pc?
<cristian_c> peppe84, oggi stai risolvendo un sacco di problemi agli utenti ^_^
<cristian_c> LolMan, hai due hard disk?
<LolMan> si
<cristian_c> LolMan, ti consiglio nel primo disco (quello su cui installi ubuntu
<LolMan> cristian_c, e dove installo ubuntu è quello slave, cioè il secondo
<cristian_c> uhm, è un tantino asimmetrica come cosa
<cristian_c> non so se può funzionare
<LolMan> cristian_c, lo installo comunque sul secondo? si c'è windoz sul primo e di solito ha funzionato
<LolMan> effettivamente sarebbe meglio metterli al contrario...
<cristian_c> LolMan, fino ad ora com'era la situazione?
<LolMan> ma se posso evitare di smontare il case è meglio XD
<LolMan> cristian_c, due hd, sul primo windows sul secondo una partizione ntfs e due ext4 e una swap
<LolMan> con xubuntu 11.10
<Best`> Eccolo quì! ^__^
<Best`> Buondì :)
<cristian_c> LolMan, sto guardando una discussione sul forum apposita
<LolMan> cristian_c, passa il link cosi do un'occhiata
<cristian_c> LolMan, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=443179
<LolMan> sto provando a installarlo sullo slave, vediamo che succede anche se secondo me non va
<cristian_c> LolMan, hai letto bene?
<mnemonik> prima su ubuntu 11.04 attraverso sticky note riuscivo a scrivere note e lasciarle in vista sul desktop... non c'è qualcosa di simile su Ubuntu 12.04?
<cristian_c> mnemonik, dove l'hai preso sticky notes?
<LolMan> cristian_c, si perchè?
<mnemonik> cristian_c, era installato di default su ubuntu
<cristian_c> LolMan, sono hard disk SATA?
<peppe84> LolMan, bho. secondo me all'accensione cercherà il boot manager sul disco primario
<LolMan> poi, se finalmente riesce a installarlo, cosa più importante, faccio il cambio di priorità
<LolMan> magari fossero sata...
<cristian_c> sono ATA?
<LolMan> non vorrei che lhard disk primario sia sballato, per questo sto provando
<LolMan> si ata
<LolMan> quelli vecchi come il cucco per intenderci
<cristian_c> "Prima di tutto, se hai degli hard disk Serial ATA, non esistono più Master e Slave "
<LolMan> eh non sono sata infatti XD
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere quello il problema?
<LolMan> sono IDE
<LolMan> dello standard ATA
<LolMan> spero di si altrimenti non so davvero che fare
<peppe84> LolMan, dopo l'installazione cambierai la priorità del boot dal bios? potrebbe.
<LolMan> in teoria, l'hard disk con gparted risulta danneggiato, ma tutto ha sempre funzionato alla perfezione
<cristian_c> ah
<LolMan> niè si è bloccato comunque anche senza toccare il master
<LolMan> non capisco davvero
<LolMan> provo con ubuntu sperando che cambi qualcosa
<cristian_c> LolMan, la distro è la stessa
<LolMan> cristian_c, ma magari c'è qualcosa di xfce che me lo fa impallare
<cristian_c> LolMan, come ho chiesto prima, quale processore monta il pc?
<LolMan> cristian_c, AMD athlon xp 2400+ portato a 2600+ e non ha mai dato problemi con ubuntu
<LolMan> questo è il primo problema che mi da ubuntu su questo pc
<cristian_c> sempre il solito amd che da problemi quindi
<LolMan> cristian_c, a me non li ha mai dati, ma a quanto pare e rognoso
<cristian_c> LolMan, ram?
<LolMan> 1,5 Gb
<cristian_c> cpu e ram sembrano a posto
<cristian_c> LolMan, sei riuscito a capire durante l'installazione quale operazione stava svolgendo quando si è bloccato?
<LolMan> se la faccio senza far partire la live, si blocca alla copia dei file
<cristian_c> LolMan, con la live invece?
<LolMan> se la faccio da live, da gli errori che ti ho scritto sopra e durante l'installazione entra in loop l'applicazione, ovvero scompare la finestra e da l'icona di caricamento nel mouse
<LolMan> come se ci fosse un loop infinito
<LolMan> è un problema di installazione, ne di distro ne di pc secondo me
<cristian_c> LolMan, è probabile che sia un problema con l'hard disk
<cristian_c> LolMan, ma è la partizione di ubuntu a essere danneggiata?
<LolMan> nono quella è apposto
<cristian_c> qual'è quella danneggiata?
<LolMan> è l'hard disk su cui è installato solo windowz che forse lo è
<cristian_c> quindi il primo disco
<LolMan> e quella anche se non la tocco l'installazione non va
<LolMan> esatto
<cristian_c> LolMan, però se non arriva neanche a installare il bootloader, non c'entra molto
<cristian_c> a che percentiale si ferma^?
<cristian_c> *percentuale
<LolMan> cristian_c, non c'è percentuale. Ad occhio e croce nella copia al 20% nell'installazione idem
<cristian_c> il bootloader viene installato verso la fine
<LolMan> eh lo so per questo ho escluso danni agli hard disk
<cristian_c> LolMan, puoi far euna prova però
<cristian_c> LolMan, hai un hard disk esterno?
<cristian_c> tipo usb
<LolMan> cristian_c, non ora ma posso procurarmelo
<cristian_c> oppure una pendrive ousb o una sd
<cristian_c> *usb
<cristian_c> abbastanza capiente
<LolMan> e installarlo li? posso provare
<cristian_c> è solo una prova
<cristian_c> se si installa tranquillamente allora il problema sono gli hard disk
<cristian_c> ovviamente per capiente, intendo qualcosa di >= 5 GB per xubuntu
<LolMan> ok grazie
<cristian_c> se non si installa, il problema è un altro
<LolMan> certamente, davvero è un problema fin troppo bizzarro
<cristian_c> se il problema sono gli hard disk, poi si vede come risolverlo
<LolMan> ma, ubuntu quando copia i file nel disco fa il check dei file nel cd oppure nell'hard disk dopo averli copiati?
<cristian_c> non ho ide adi cosa intendi per 'check'
<LolMan> controllare che un file sia corretto, o quello che dovrebbe essere
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<LolMan> se lo fa da cd, controlla che i file che sta copiando da cd a hd siano quelli corretti, senza errori dovuti a una incorretta masterizzazione
<cristian_c> LolMan, il controllo lo si fa col md5 sul cd
<LolMan> (stiamo parlando durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> riguardo la masterizzazione non credo venga fatto un controllo
<LolMan> ok, quindi fa un'ulteriore controllo quando il file è copiato nell'hd?
<cristian_c> LolMan, però c'è (o c'era) un'opzione per controllare eventuali difetti sul disco
<cristian_c> LolMan, quando lanci la live
<cristian_c> LolMan, comunque non vengono fatti controlli di default
<LolMan> belle cose
<cristian_c> LolMan, magari controlla il disco, usando quell'opzione
<LolMan> ora provo con ubuntu...tanto devo installarlo sul portatile...
<LolMan> stesso errore con ubuntu come immaginavo
<LolMan> per sistemare l'hard disk che consigliate?
<glpiana> LolMan, che errore? quello che dicevi sopra della libreria?
<LolMan> già
<LolMan> e crasha allo stesso punto
<glpiana> LolMan, gli fai formattare la partizione durante l'installazione?
<LolMan> si
<glpiana> LolMan, hai ontrollato l'md5 sum della iso prima di masterizzarla?
<LolMan> anche se la formatto prima la partizione mi da lo stesso problema
<glpiana> *controllato
<LolMan> si ragazzi, il cd è apposto
<glpiana> LolMan, l'hai scaricata da qui? http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<LolMan> si
<glpiana> LolMan, gli hai fatto fare anche il check del cd all'avio del pc?
<LolMan> come lo faccio?
<glpiana> LolMan, quando vedi l'icona dell'omino e della tastiera premi un tasto qualunque e poi dal menu, dopo aver scelto la lingua, scegli la voce del controllo del supporto
<LolMan> sta facendo
<Guest28393> ciao a tt
<Guest28393> qualcuno usa gnome sulla 12.04?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Guest28393
<ubot-it> Guest28393: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest28393> se è presente vorrei sapere se tutto è ok, a me non funziona
<glpiana> Guest28393, per gnome intendi l'interfaccia più simile a gnome 2 ?
<Guest28393> no scusa, intendo gnome-shell
<glpiana> Guest28393, hai installato il pacchetto gnome-shell ?
<Guest28393> si
<glpiana> Guest28393, e dopo averla scelta al login che accade?
<LolMan> nessun errore trovato
<Guest28393> al primo tentativo avevo solo lo sfondo e nessuna dash ne menu, al secondo vedo la dash aperta ma non risponde
<glpiana> LolMan, se il problema è nel disco rigido fagli fare un controllo. avvia il live cd provando ubuntu e apri il gestore dischi o gparted
<Guest28393> riesco ad aprire solo il terminale
<glpiana> Guest28393, installazione nuova o aggiornamento?
<LolMan> eh e poi che controlli faccio fare?
<Guest28393> nuova installazione sul rilascio ufficiale
<glpiana> LolMan, gli fai fare un check della partizione su cui installi e vedi se da errori
<LolMan> glpiana, ok grazie ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> Guest28393, home pulita o home vecchia?
<Guest28393> home pulita, tutto nuovo
<glpiana> Guest28393, le altre interfacce funzionano?
<Guest28393> glpiana, altre applicazioni?
<glpiana> Guest28393, no intendo unity per esempio
<Guest28393> si, unity funziona bene, sobno con quello ora
<glpiana> Guest28393, apri un terminale e scrivi: ps aux | grep unity
<glpiana> !paste | Guest28393
<ubot-it> Guest28393: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest28393> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964452/
<glpiana> Guest28393, quindi anche l'accelerazione della shceda video funziona.
<glpiana> Guest28393, digita:
<glpiana> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest28393> fatto
<glpiana> Guest28393, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-shell
<LolMan> glpiana, dice che la partizione è ok
<Guest28393> fatto
<glpiana> Guest28393, termina la sessione e riprova a scegliere gnome
<Guest28393> ok
<glpiana> LolMan, ripeti l'installazione
<LolMan> proviamo
<pangolino> glpiana, ok tutto bene tnk
<glpiana> pangolino, bene
<lorenzo_> salve a tutti... ubuntu 12.04 come si cambia la schermata di login?
<glpiana> lorenzo_, temp non si possa
<glpiana> *temo
<lorenzo_> glpiana... ma veramente? :O e il suono iniziale sempre al login?
<glpiana> lorenzo_, il tamburello?
<glpiana> lorenzo_, o dopo che hai messo la password?
<lorenzo_> il tamburello
<pangolino> la schermata di login è lo sfondo della scrivania
<glpiana> lorenzo_, non so dirti
<lorenzo_> pangolino, no, non nel mio caso almeno... lo sfondo della mia scrivania è una mia immagine... quella del login è di default
<glpiana> lo stesso vale per me
<lorenzo_> ok... mi ci abituerò... grazie della pronta risposta glpiana :)
<lorenzo_> ciao a tutti!
<glpiana> ciao lorenzo_
<pangolino> a me sinceramente viene lo stesso sfondo che imposto sulla scrivania
<daniele> salve a tutti
<daniele> ho un problema
<daniele> e non riesco a risolverlo
<daniele> ho installato la versione 12.04
<daniele> e non mi funziona più il wi fi
<daniele> operazioni effettuate
<daniele> impos.sistema
<ingamedeo> daniele, Prima usavi driver proprietari ?
<daniele> driver aggiuntivi
<daniele> non lo so, è la prima volta che utilizzo ubu
<ingamedeo> OK
<daniele> mi compare un errore
<ingamedeo> In driver aggiuntivi cosa hai abilitato ?
<daniele> mi dice di consultare il file di registro var-log-jockey.log
<daniele> ma non so che devo consultare
<ingamedeo> OK, ma che driver hai selezionato ?
<daniele> aspè
<glpiana> daniele, qpri un terminale e scrivi: cat /var/log/jockey.log
<glpiana> !paste | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<daniele> file che seleziono
<daniele> driver broadcom sta senza fili
<daniele> faccio attiva e mi dice di consultare il file di registro
<glpiana> daniele, allora nel terminale scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> daniele, copia quel che esce su pastebin, anche solo la riga della broadcom. anzi se prendi solo quella riga copiala qui
<daniele> ok
<glpiana> daniele, sei connesso via cavo con il pc in questione ora?
<daniele> si
<glpiana> ok
<daniele> come faccio ad incollare il testo che mi da da terminale
<glpiana> daniele, lo selezioni poi ti sposti qui e premi la rotella del mouse
<daniele> df@d-f:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 18) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 06) 00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corpo
<glpiana> daniele, per cortesia, solo la riga relativa alla broadcom
<daniele> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5764M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10) 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01) 04:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): LSI Corporation FW643 PCI Express 1394b Controller (PHY/Link) (rev 08)
<daniele> è un mcbook pro il mio
<glpiana> daniele, scrivi: lsmod | grep bcm
<glpiana> !paste | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<daniele> poster daniele
<glpiana> daniele, no, copia qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964522/
<glpiana> daniele, scrivi: lsmod | grep bcm
<glpiana> daniele, se non ottieni nulla scrivi solo lsmod e copia tutto su pastebin
<daniele> la sbarra come si fa
<daniele> scusatemi
<glpiana> daniele, shift + \ su una tastiera normale
<daniele> ok
<daniele> df@d-f:~$ lsmod | grep bcm bcm5974                17199  0
<glpiana> daniele, scrivi: sudo rmmod bcm5974
<glpiana> daniele, poi scrivi: sudo modprobe bcm5974
<glpiana> daniele, dopodichè scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> daniele, copiami l'output dell'ultimo comando su pastebin
<daniele> mi chiede la password
<glpiana> daniele, scrivi la tua password anche se non la vedi e poi premi invio
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964538/
<daniele> ecco
<glpiana> daniele, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964543/
<daniele> ecco
<glpiana> daniele, oki, scrivi di nuovo sudo rmmod bcm5974
<glpiana> daniele, poi scrivi: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<ubu> salve, vorrei installare il nuovo ubu 12.04 e mettere ordine nelle varie installazioni. come faccio a togliere le vecchie installazioni e mettere solo l'attuale 11.04 e la 12.04 che voglio installare ? da premettere che ho 3 HD e uno con 2 partizioni e non ne vengo a capo
<ubu> ho paura di fare danni ;-)
<glpiana> ubu, comincia col darci l'output del comando: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | ubu
<ubot-it> ubu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<daniele_> scusatemi
<ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964549/
<daniele_> ma sn caduto
<daniele_> ho dovuto riavviare il pc
<daniele_> dopo
<glpiana> ubu, ora l'output di: mount
<daniele_> l'untima stringa
<glpiana> daniele_, oki, ora scrivi: lsmod             e metti su pastebin
<ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964551/
<glpiana> ubu, quella che stai usando qual è?
<ubu> 11.04
<glpiana> ubu, e ricordi in che partiszione di sdb hai messo la 12.04?
<ubu> glpiana, non l'ho ancora installata
<ubu> voglio farlo ora
<glpiana> ubu, oki, e sul disco sdb dunzue cos'hai?
<LolMan> glpiana, non mi da più l'errore della libreria, ma dopo un pò l'applicazione dell'installazione crasha
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964554/
<glpiana> LolMan, a questo punto io proverei a usare il cd alternate
<ubu> credo siano vecchie versioni di ubuntu 10.10 e cose + vecchie
<ubu> allo start mi da due o tre versioni vecchie
<glpiana> daniele_, scrivi: sudo rmmod bcm5974
<glpiana> daniele_, poi scrivi: sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> ubu, devi recuperare qualcosa di quelle vecchie?
<ubu> glpiana, no
<glpiana> ubu, quindi dedicheresti a 12.04 tutto il secondo disco?
<ubu> ho 3 hd 2 da 1 Tb (uno è solo dati)
<ubu> e uno da 250Gb che ha una partizione di 30-40gb
<LolMan> glpiana, una volta fatta l'installazione posso passare alla versione normale?
<ubu> voglio tenere su solo la 11.04 attuale
<glpiana> LolMan, una votla finita l'installazione, è la versione normale
<ubu> perchè ho una serie di periferiche che mi fanno impazzire e quando ho installato la 11.10 l'ho dovuta togliere perchè non ne venivo a capo
<LolMan> glpiana, allora scusami, che cambia?
<daniele_> ok
<daniele_> fatto
<glpiana> ubu, la 11.04 è su sda. su sdb io vedo partizioni di linux che hai detto non ti servono più
<glpiana> daniele_, ora scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<ubu> ho una scheda video NVIDIA con 2 monitor e una stampante canon e mi hanno sempre dato prob
<glpiana> LolMan, il sistema di installazione e il fatto che la alternate non è live
<ubu> non so come verificare ma se me lo dici tu va bene
<LolMan> glpiana, grazie mille ora provo
<daniele_> ok
<ubu> voglio solo la 11.04 attuale e quella che installerò in modo da scegliere
<glpiana> ubu, no, frena, io posso sapere su quale disco sta girando quello che stai usando, ma del contenuto dei tuoi dischi non so nulla :D
<daniele_> ho notato ke quando scrivo delle righe
<daniele_> mi blocca il mouse
<ubu> glpiana, se con la 12.04 funge tutto poi tolgo anche l'attuale 11.04 ma vorrei prima verificare
<daniele_> il trakpad del mac
<ubu> io sto usando la 11.04 che vorrei tenere
<glpiana> ubu, ho capito. ma prima controlla che non ci sia nulla che ti serve nelle partizioni di sdb. poi fai partire l'installazione della 12.04 e gliela fai mettere su sdb
<daniele_> <glpiana>
<glpiana> daniele_, ho letto qualcosa al riguardo nelle releasenotes
<glpiana> !rilascio | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<ubu> come apro sdb ?
<glpiana> daniele_, comicnia a leggere, io devo assentarmi per un po'
<ubu> io vedo un disco che si chiama HD250 credo sia quello
<glpiana> ubu, dal file manager, dovresti vedere i dischi a sinistra
<glpiana> ubu, sì, sdb è da 250 giga
<glpiana> a più tardi
<daniele_> qualkuno di voi ha avuto problemi di wi fi
<ubu> glpiana, una volta c'era un file di conf di grub che diceva come erano le configurazioni ma ora non lo trovo dove sta ?
<HoldenC> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<daniele_> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<daniele_> questo è quello ke mi dice da driver aggiuntivi nelle specifiche
<ubu> glpiana, e per togliere le vecchie installazioni che non sono quella che uso ora ?
<ubu> c'e' un modo ? nel grub me ne propone 3-4
<ubu> oltre alla attuale
<nicotano> salve
<ubu> glpiana, un ultima info ...mi consigli la 32 o la 64 bit
<nicotano> ubu se hai 4 gb ram e procio 64 bit metti la 64
<daniele> allora
<daniele> qualkuno
<daniele> ke mi può suggerire
<daniele> qualkosa
<nicotano> !qualcuno | Daniele
<ubot-it> Daniele: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<daniele> perchè dopo aver installato la 12.04 non mi
<daniele> funziona più il wi fi
<daniele> non mi funziona più il wi fi dopo aver aggiornato alla 12.04
<daniele> questa è la domanda
<daniele> mi dice di consultare i file di registro...
<TaLaDo> Come posso trovare il firmware della seguente scheda di acquisizione video?
<TaLaDo> Bus 004 Device 008: ID 1c88:0007 Somagic, Inc. SMI Grabber (EasyCAP DC60+ clone) (no firmware) [SMI-2021CBE]
<nicotano> daniele, impostazioni di sistema driver aggiuntivi e vedi se devi installare i driver per la tua scheda wifi
<daniele> mi da errore
<daniele> mi dice di consultare i file di registro
<ubu> nicotano, un quadcore 64 e 4 Gb ma mi dice 3, qualcosa
<nicotano> ubu, metti 64bit
<ubu> nicotano, ok procedo e grazie.... spero di ritornare tra una mezzoretta
<df__> #ubuntu-it-chat
<df__> come si fa ad entrare in un altro canale con xchat
<nicotano> df__, /join #nomecanale
<df__> non c'è nessuno che mi possa dire come posso risolvere questo problema che ho con il wi fi
<daniele> ok
<daniele> ci sn
<glpiana> daniele, allora l'ultimo comando che ti ho fatto dare è: sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> daniele, hai riavviato per caso?
<daniele> si
<daniele> ok l'ho rifatto
<glpiana> daniele, scrivi: lsmod    e metti su pastebin allora
<daniele> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/964685/
<daniele> ok
<glpiana> daniele, sudo iwlist scan
<daniele> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<daniele> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<daniele> questo mi da
<glpiana> daniele, scrivi dmesg | tail            e metti su pastebin
<daniele> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/964693/
<glpiana> daniele, un attimo
<daniele> ok
<glpiana> daniele, eppure dovrebbe andare con quel driver. comunque, non importa, apri i driver aggiuntivi e dimmi cosa dice (ma dammi 5 minuti, torno subito). magari prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<daniele> come faccio la foto del desktop
<glpiana> daniele, premi il tasto stamp
<daniele> sono da tastiera mac e non c'è
<daniele> ma se ti do tipo un teamwiver
<daniele> che dici glpiana
<glpiana> daniele, allora sotto accessori cerca cattura schermata
<glpiana> daniele, no nessun intervento remoto su pc
<daniele> non lo tengo
<PaoloRotolo> daniele, usi ubuntu 12.04?
<daniele> si
<PaoloRotolo> daniele, scrivi gnome-screenshot nel terminale
<PaoloRotolo> poi vai in immagini e troverai lo screenshot scattato
<daniele> ok
<PaoloRotolo> daniele, poi caricala con i servizi che ha postato prima glpiana
<daniele> ok
<daniele> http://imagebin.org/210804
<daniele> ecco qui
<daniele> glpiana
<daniele> che mi dici
<laidon> ciao a tutti
<laidon> ho notato che ubuntu calcola erroneamente la dimensione dei file: conteggia multipli di 1000 e non di 1024. Sapreste come risolvere?
<glpiana> daniele, scusa devo andare. se sei connesso più tardi ne riparliamo
<daniele> paolorotola tu mi puoi dare una mano
<daniele> cavolo non riesco a risolvere questo maledetto problema con il wi fi
<micheg> laidon forse conteggia in Mbit
<laidon> micheg, scusa?
<laidon> bit anzichè byte dici?
<micheg> no tempo fa
<micheg>  IEC ha proposto di uniformarsi allo stanrd
<micheg> e contare 10,100,1000
<micheg> non  per basi di due
<laidon> eh ma se allo standard si adegua solo ubuntu è un casino...
<laidon> ogni volta che scarico un file non combacia mai la dimensione
<micheg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<micheg> guarda la unit policy
<laidon> micheg, ora capisco... però dovrebbero uniformarsi un po' tutti, sennò ci si confonde e basta
<micheg> credo sia l'ambiente a me da terminale riporta i soliti e cari vecchi valori di una volta ;-)
<micheg> probabile che dentro nautilus da qualche parte ci sia il setting dell'unità di misura
<laidon> bè se è voluto va bene così, io pensavo fosse un qualche baco
<micheg> era una proposta di almeno 17 anni fa, ricordo un articolo su kappa magazine che si intitolava: "quanto vale un kappa"
<laidon> però almeno il terminale dello stesso sistema dovrebbe essere coerente
<micheg> e per quale motivo
<micheg> puoi settare
<micheg> ad esempio libreoffice con una unità di misura
<micheg> e bc
<micheg> con un altra
<micheg> software diversi fan cose diverse e riportano in modo diverso
<laidon> liberi tutti :)
<micheg> non ho nautilus sottomano guarda nelle opzioni
<laidon> "The current situation is a mess" <-- appunto
<Best`> seraaaa!
<laidon> immagino che quando si adeguerà anche win allora si uniformeranno un po' tutti
<Best`> ci leggiamo alla prossima!
<micheg> mi sa che win e osx si sono già adeguati
<Best`> Click! ^____^
<micheg> ma sono due unità che convivono
<micheg> KiB in base 2 e KB in base 10
<laidon> però tu dici che oramai sono tutti adeguati alla base 10
<micheg> MIB e MB, GiB e GB etc
<micheg> non ho detto suppongo
<micheg> non ti do la certezza windows non lo vedo da windows nt 4.0
<laidon> ecco, ma intanto ogni file che prelevo è ancora riportato alla sua dimensione in base 2
<micheg> la dimensione una è, solo che se la guardi con due sistemi di riferimento diversi cambia
<micheg> martin non pensi quadrimensionalmente
<laidon> sì ovvio
<laidon> marty
<micheg> ;-)
<micheg> giusto citiamo a modo
<laidon> bravo doc :)
<laidon> però se ogni programma usa il sistema di riferimento che gli pare, rimane un casino
<micheg> comunque non hai letto la parte Exception
<laidon> in nautilus non ho trovato nulla nelle preferenze, lascerò così com'è
<micheg> dove dice che vecchi tool a linea di comando per retrocompatibilità
<micheg> restan come sono
<laidon> is a command-line tool
<laidon> e fin qui ok, però tutti gli altri programmi potrebbero uniformarsi
<micheg> e forse col tempo lo faranno
<micheg> boh.!
<laidon> non sapevo della diversa notazione, pensavo fosse un baco di nautilus, tutto qua
<XiWeeD> nannes eccomi qui il problema del file not found l'ho risolto ma ne ho trovato un altro
<laidon> micheg, quindi tutto ciò che prima chiamavamo "megabait" per scrupolo dovrebbe essere chiamato "mibibait", giusto?
<nannes> XiWeeD: spara
<micheg> no si chiamano uguale
<micheg> ma se consideri iec e Binary prefix vale la regola del 2
<micheg> se consideri lo standard internazionale del 10
<XiWeeD> nannes: è in sostanza il problema delle scritte di cui parlavamo,all'avvio mi escono una marea di scritte e il pc resta bloccato
<micheg> per non fare confusione il simbolo è diverso
<micheg> ma il nome no
<laidon> ah ok, pensavo si leggesse anche diversamente
<nannes> cmq laidon secondo me è più corretto usare le potenze di 2 (512,1024,2048 ecc)
<nannes> che l'altra notazione.
<laidon> nannes, hai idea se si può modificare in qualche opzione tale comportamento?
<nannes> XiWeeD: quali scritte?
<nannes> laidon: non ho mai cercato....
<XiWeeD> nannes: prendo la macchina fotografica e faccio una foto aspetta così è più semplice
<XiWeeD> nannes: un sito per farti vedere la foto?
<nannes> !imagebin | XiWeeD
<ubot-it> XiWeeD: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<laidon> micheg, quindi se domani compro una penna usb dichiarata da 8GB in realtà ubuntu mi mostra una dimensione di 8,6GB? Fico :P
<laidon> a meno che i furbi venditori non ragionino già nella nuova metrica per guadagnare spazio ;)
<micheg> i fottuti venditori dichiarano 8
<micheg> ma sono meno.
<micheg> è sempre successo
<micheg> compri il disco da 500giga
<micheg> e in realtà sono 488
<micheg> i venditori si sono uniformati anni or sono
<laidon> e io che pensavo che quello spazio fosse dedicato alla logica interna del dispositivo, ora mi è più chiaro
<XiWeeD> nannes http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/8716/hpim1547j.jpg
<nannes> XiWeeD: -.-"" non dovevi usare il flash -.-" vebè :D
<XiWeeD> nannes: XD  è già tanto che me l'ha fatta
<nannes> vedo, vedo vedo.....
 * nannes vede... un kernel vecchio: E si chiede "Perchè mai se ha installato Precise?" :O
<nannes> XiWeeD: ^^
<micheg> mi pare era un bug del kernel pae
<micheg> ma una versione più nuova non ce l'hai?
<nannes> XiWeeD: ma non hai installato precise li! Che hai fatto?
<XiWeeD> nannes questa è la 10.10 perchè quando cerco di installare precise mi esce codesta schermata
<micheg> c'hai la doppia vga?
<micheg> intel on board e ati?
<XiWeeD> cosa è il vga??
<nannes> no è un portatile micheg
<micheg> è un fisso?
<nannes> XiWeeD: it sounds weird
<micheg> e ditele prima ste cose noo (leggere con voce di diegone)
<nannes> perchè la live di ubuntu dovrebbe caricare un kernel 2.6 ?? il tuo pc sta ancora facendo boot dall'harddisk.... Vai nel bios
<nannes> e disabilita tutte le altre periferiche dalla lista boot, lascia solo il lettore cd
<micheg> ah be io pensavo stesse facendo un boot da 10.04, 10.10 live
<micheg> per quello avevo detto ma una versione più nuova no?
<micheg> vuoi fare boot dalla 12.04?
<micheg> sapere che scheda video hai aiuterebbe cmq
<XiWeeD> ati
<micheg> ati e poi?
<nannes> micheg: no ora il problema è solo il boot. La live di Precise non può caricare un kernel 2.6 quindi non sta facendo bene
<micheg> sicuramente se sta usando la precise
<micheg> il kernel sarà un 3.2 qualcosa
<micheg> dovrebbe essere
<nannes> appunto! -.-
<nannes> XiWeeD: se ascolti bene, se no io vado che ho anche da studiare
<XiWeeD> nannes ok
<nannes> fai quello che ho scritto io
<XiWeeD> comunque è una ati radeon hd 5470
<XiWeeD> nannes fa la stessa cosa tranne che con la versione 10.10
<nannes> ma daiii... è impossibile.
<nannes> dai io devo andare ciau
<XiWeeD> ok ciau
<daniele> ho risolto...
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti
<kaurubuntu> ho un problema con synaptic dopo aver installato burg
<kaurubuntu> quando lo apro mi da l'errore E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<kaurubuntu> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<kaurubuntu> digito sudo dpkg --configure -a e appare la finestra configurazione in corso di burg -pc
<kaurubuntu> senza rimane fissa
<rosario7> ciao
<rosario7> !lsit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lsit'
<rosario7> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<kaurubuntu> senza notare alcun  progresso
<kaurubuntu> qualcuno ha seguito la  mia domanda?
<nannes> kaurubuntu: si ma non ho capito bene che succede dopo che dai il dpkg
<kaurubuntu> appare la finestra sovrapposta al terminale di configurazione in corso di burg pc
<kaurubuntu> senza notare alcun progresso
<nannes> qual è l'ultimo messaggio che lascia? anzi incolla tutto il comando
<nannes> !pastebin | kaurubuntu
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kaurubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/965019/
<kaurubuntu> se do invio non accade nulla
<kaurubuntu> ho installato seguendo una guida nota già provata tempo fa con successo
<kaurubuntu> ma ora mi da questo problema su sinaptyc
<kaurubuntu> synaptic
<nannes> kaurubuntu: non è niente, è solo la configurazione di burg rimasta in sospeso! Chiudi synaptic, apri il terminale e usa dpkg, e quando appare quella roba premi il tasto "tab" per selezionare OK e andare avanti
<ciz> Buonasera mi sapete dire come mai si è bloccato e si muoveva solo la frecia del mouse
<ubu> salve, ho due installazioni di ubuntu su due partizioni diverse. ho fatto upgrade di una da 11.04 a 11.10 e non parte più. volevo formattarla e metterci direttamente 12.04 ma ho paura che poi mi salta grub e non parte più neppure quella che funziona. che faccio ?
<glpiana> ola
<ubu> glpiana, ho fatto un upgrade da 11.04 a 11.10 e ora non parte. ho 2 installazioni su 2 partizioni. se sdraio quella che non parte e ci metto la 12.04 cancello il grub ?
<glpiana> lo reinstalla
<ubu> glpiana, un momentoe se il grub parte dalla partizione che sdraio ?
<ubu> non vorrei che poi non mi parte più neppure questa qua che ora funge
<ubu> ho 3 dischi e 4 partizioni una situazione un po al limite
<ubu> e vorrei razionalizzare tutto
<glpiana> ubu, oggi pomeriggio avevi 11.04 su sda e dovevi mettere 12.04 su sdb
<Hitony> Buonasera, qualcuno ha riscontrato problemi con la scheda wireless  con la  versione 12.04LTS che non riscontrava con 11.10^
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Hitony
<ubot-it> Hitony: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Hitony> Grazie delle info, scusate ma è la priam volta che uso la caht
<daniele> si può aumentare lo spazio dedicato a ubuntu senza rifare tutto il procedimento d'accapo
<Sanji> raga vi prego aiutatemi sono 3 ore che sto cristando perchè firefox continua a crashare, ho provato a disinstallare flashplayer e installare lightspark ma niente crasha ancora, ho rimosso adblock plus convinto che fosse quello ma niente, rimosso il pacchetto lingua italiana ma niente...non so più che fare ho anche altri add-on non mi va di rimuoverli uno ad uno per vedere qual è che mi causa problemi...questo è il log http://paste.ubuntu.com/965037/
<glpiana> daniele, sì, da livecd puoi farlo se hai spazio contiguo a disposizione
<ubu> glpiana, esatto invece di installarlo ho fatto upgrade pensavo di passare a 11.10 e poi 12.04
<daniele> ah cmq ho risolto
<daniele> per il wi fi
<ubu> ma ora 11.10 non va più
<glpiana> Sanji, prova a rinominare la dirctory nscosta .mozilla e vedi se il problema con firefox ripulito persiste
<glpiana> daniele, bene. come?
<ubu> quella su sdb per capirci
<glpiana> ubu, non appare nel menu di grub?
<Sanji> glpiana, in recovery va le madonne, però una volta rinominata la cartella cosa dovrei fare?? dovrei rimanere senza add on o posto reinstallarli??
<daniele> ho disinstallato e o rilanciato il tutto
<ubu> non so se grub parte da sda o da sdb come faccio a verificare. perchè se è su sda no problem credo o sbaglio ?
<daniele> ma livecd cos'è
<daniele> un cd
<daniele> ?
<glpiana> Sanji, per cortesia usa un linuaggio più adatto a un canale pubblico
<Sanji> daniele, scrivi tutto in un singolo messaggio
<ubu> glpiana, non ci ho fatto caso... perchè lo dice in partenza ?
<Sanji> glpiana, ok scusa ma è un modo di dire che usiamo noi ragazzi qui :D
<glpiana> Sanji, provi e ne installi uno per volta e vedi se li regge
<daniele> sanji in che senso
<glpiana> ubu, se hai più di un sistema grub dovrebbe mostrarteli all'avvio
<Sanji> glpiana, eh ma dal log non si riesce a capire qual è il problema
<glpiana> Sanji, guardo
<Sanji> stefano, nel senso che stai usando l'invio come punteggiatura :D
<Sanji> glpiana, ok grazie 1000 gentilissimo come sempre :D
<glpiana> !enter | daniele intendeva questo
<ubot-it> daniele intendeva questo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<daniele> ah ok
<Hitony> glpiana, mica per caso hai risposta anche alla mia domanda????? ^_^
<ubu> glpiana, debbo x forza resettare quindi per vedere
<daniele> come faccio ad aumentare la memoria dell'hd per ubuntu, io ho un mac con os x e ubuntu però mi serve più spazio per ubuntu
<glpiana> Sanji, quel log a me non dice nulla, sorry. intanto che trovi esperti di firefox prova con la soluzione che ti ho proposto per capire quale addon da fastidio
<Sanji> glpiana, ok dai provo
<glpiana> Hitony, scusa, ma non ho visto nessuna domanda, a parte se qualcuno ha riscontrato problemi
<glpiana> daniele, il livecd è il cd di installazione. da lì puoi mettere mano alle partizioni. se hai spazio puoi allargarle
<Holden> Sanji, sicuro che non hai messo ppa esterni/roba sospetta?
<Sanji> Holden, ti sembro uno che usa ppa esterni?? no no grazie dopo aver piallato tutto per 11 volte ho imparato la lezione :D
<glpiana> lol
<daniele> e come si fa ?
<Hitony> glpiana, praticamente da quando ho installato il 12.04LTS (notebook asus kx50c) la scheda wireless mi si disconnette a suo piacimento. riavvio il sistema e riparte. Finchè mi capitava una volta al giorno lasciavo correre, ora che capita ogni 5 minuti mi sta infastidendo.
<glpiana> daniele, una volta avviato il livecd e scelto "prova ubuntu" avvii gparted
<glpiana> Hitony, che scheda è?
<Sanji> a me invece la 12.04 continua a rompere con sti errori interni di ubuntu 12.04 lts non so proprio come risolvere
<glpiana> Sanji, per quelli bisogna pazientare e ci saranno gli aggironamenti. oppure quando appar ela finestra dell'errore segnali il bug
<Sanji> glpiana, ufff quante volte l'ho segnalato :D
<daniele> l'unica soluzione è con il livecd
<Sanji> glpiana, speriamo risolvano al più presto
<glpiana> daniele, non ce l'hai? da cosa hai installato?
<glpiana> Sanji, ma cosa ti da errori? nei dettagli lo dice
<Sanji> glpiana, mhmhmh si ogni volta è qualcosa di diverso ma alla fine c'è sempre di mezzo la cartella bin non so perchè
<daniele> da cd
<daniele> ma nn lo trovo più
<glpiana> daniele, lol
<glpiana> !release | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Sanji> buona mi sa che era adblock plus...mhmhm mi sembra strano
<glpiana> Sanji, a volte anche gli addon si impallano
<kaurubuntu> quindi riguardo a dpkg puoi dirmi il comando completo?
<daniele> una volta che la scarico, non perderò i dati che ho ora
<Sanji> glpiana, rieccolo ricrashato ok non è adblock plus
<glpiana> Sanji, crasha facendo cosa?
<Sanji> glpiana, niente pure che sono su google
<glpiana> daniele, non devi reinstallare, devi provare a vedere se puoi allargare la partizione. anzi, vediamolo subito
<kaurubuntu> ok
<Sanji> glpiana, dipende a volte va una mezz'oretta e poi crasha a volte appena lo apro crasha
<glpiana> daniele, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<kaurubuntu> fatto!
<glpiana> !paste | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sanji> glpiana, ok potrebbe essere tweak network oppure vacuum places improvement
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, a chi ti stai riferendo?
<Hitony> glpiana dovrebbe essere la atheros ar9285
<glpiana> Sanji, son comunque cose esterne a ubuntu, su cui qui non c'è supporto
<kaurubuntu> ho fatto come mi hai detto ma mi da sempre l'errore all'apertura di synaptic
<Sanji> glpiana, ehhh lo so =(
<glpiana> Hitony, vediamolo con il comando lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Hitony
<ubot-it> Hitony: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kaurubuntu> ah no pardon...
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, chi ti ha detto di fare csa?
<glpiana> *cosa
<kaurubuntu> sebra ok
<kaurubuntu> nannes
<kaurubuntu> non so se sei ancora presnte
<glpiana> kaurubuntu, c'è ma è away
<kaurubuntu> grazie
<ubu> glpiana, niente non capisco come fare a vedere da dove parte non c'e' nessuna indicazione allo strat di grub
<glpiana> ubu, quindi non visualizzi nessun menu?
<glpiana> ubu, come avvii il pc parte il sistema?
<ubu> si c'e' un menu che mi fa scegliere tra memtest la versione 11.10 (che non funziona) e la versione 11.04 (questa) più una serie di altre opzioni (recover etc etc)
<Hitony> glpiana, ecco il risultato
<Hitony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/965057/
<glpiana> ubu, oki, ma "non funziona" può essere spiegato un po' meglio?
<ubu> la domanda che faccio è : se parte da usb e installo la 12.04 e gli dico di farlo sulla partizione sdb5 (quella da 30 Gb) non è che distruggo grub e poi non mi parte questa qui (11.04) che almeno mi fa andare avanti (ora è l'unica non avrei + changes)
<ubu> glpiana, arriva allo splash escono i 5 bottoncini e stop non da segni di vita
<glpiana> ubu, puoi ripristinare il grub eventualemente
<filo1234> ubu: grub lo devi installare nel primo disco impostato dal bios
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/965062/
<ubu> filo1234, già c'e' la domanda è se formatto la sdb5 non è che lo cancello ?
<glpiana> ubu, oki, fai sta prova: seleziona la 11.10 e premi il tasto "e". piazzati in fondo alla riga con scritto quiet splash       e aggiungi, in fondo, nomodeset
<filo1234> ubu: non capisco la domanda
<filo1234> che c'entra sdb5 con grub
<filo1234> se formatti la partizione, formatti quella e basta
<glpiana> ubu, poi premi ctrl+x per avviarlo
<glpiana> filo1234, parla del sistema non di grub
<filo1234> 19:12 < ubu> filo1234, già c'e' la domanda è se formatto la sdb5 non è che lo cancello ?
<filo1234> allora la capisco ancora meno la domanda
<glpiana> filo1234, parla dell'installazione del sistema non di grub
<daniele> glpiana hai visto? che dici
<ubu> filo1234, ricapitolo ho 2 installazioni su 2 partizioni. erano tutte e 2 11.04. ad una ho fatto upgrade alla 11.10 e ora non funziona. l'idea ora è di mettere direttamente la 12.04 formattando. domanda : non è che distruggo il grub e non mi funziona piu questa (la 11.04 che non ho toccato) ?
<matt_91> ' sera a tutti. stavo facendo l'avanzamento di versione da shell. innavertitamente ho premuto  ctrl+c. come posso riprenderlo?
<filo1234> ubu: il grub lo reinstalli
<filo1234> o lo ripristini
<ubu> ok
<ubu> ora riprovo .... a dopo
<glpiana> daniele, dammi l'output del comando: mount
<daniele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/965079/
<daniele> eccolo
<glpiana> daniele, sudo fdisk -l dove lo hai dato?
<Hitony> glpiana, questo è il risultato del comando lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/965057/
<glpiana> Hitony, scusa, pensavo di averti risposto. dammi l'output di lsmod
<daniele> sul terminale
<Hitony> glpiana eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/965085/
<glpiana> daniele, ma sda6 non appare. e la cosa ha poco senso, a meno che sia partcolarità di macbook
<glpiana> Hitony, con quei driver dovrebbe andare, ma leggo su google che altri hanno lo stesso problema
<daniele> non lo so
<daniele> mi pare che io feci una part di 6gb
<Hitony> glpiana, la cosa che mi fa inalberare è che adesso è un ora che va che è una meraviglia, oggi alle 16 fino alle 17:30 mi si sarà disconnesso 8 volte
<glpiana> Hitony, se si ripresenta puoi provare a cambiare chiave di pritezione sul router
<daniele> glpiana
<Hitony> glpiana ti ringrazio e tolgo il disturbo ^_^ Grazie ancora - Buona serata a tutti
<daniele> cosa mi consigli di fare
<glpiana> daniele, apri gparted
<daniele> scusami, ma da dove?
<glpiana> daniele, terminale
<daniele> un secondo che installo
<glpiana> oki
<glpiana> daniele, poi ai una schermata
<glpiana> !image | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<daniele> mi chiede i privilegi di root
<glpiana> daniele, allora avvialo con gksu gparted
<daniele> com'èra per fare la foto
<daniele> la stringa
<daniele> da terminale
<glpiana> daniele, gnome-screenshot ?
<daniele> http://imagebin.org/210827
<matt_91> con apt-get install -f non va avanti, ora st provando con apt-get dist-upgrade e incrocio le dita. secondo voi va?
<ubu> glpiana, niente da fare anche con nomodeset non parte
<daniele> glpiana allora pare che ho poco spazio
<glpiana> daniele, io non conosco mac e quindi non posso consigliarti per il ridimensionamento.
<glpiana> ubu, si ferma nello stesso modo?
<ubu> glpiana, si
<daniele> e per aumentare che mi consigli di fare
<daniele> da cd
<glpiana> ubu, riprova, con o senza quella opzione, poi quando si blocca premi ctrl+alt+f1. se passi in console, fai login testuale e scrivi: sudo service lightdm stop
<glpiana> ubu, poi scrivi startx
<glpiana> daniele, nulla, non conosco mac e taccio al riguardo
<daniele> dico se faccio come hai detto
<daniele> con il cd, riesco a fare tutto senza perdere nulla
<matt_91> altra cosa, c'e un comando che permette da una shell di inviare i comandi al desktop grafico e dovrebbe essere circa: export DISPLAY:=0     sapete com'e esattamente?
<ubu> glpiana, ok ci provo a... dopo
<glpiana> matt_91, DISPLAY=:0 comando
<ubu> glpiana, mi dice stop: unknow instance
<ubu> glpiana, ora sono sul portatile in xchat e posso operare sul terminale di ubu 11.10
<glpiana> ubu, e startx l'hai dato?
<glpiana> ubu, torno tra 5 minuti
<ubu> glpiana, mi dice una serie di cose e poi server error
<ubu> xinit: server error
<ubu> ecco : leggendo dice : fatal module nvidia_current not found
<ubu> credo sia quello
<matt_91> glpiana, grazie mille. ma sono riuscito a terminare la sessione grafica. Non dico cosa ho combinato che e megli xD
<ubu> come dicevo la nvidia che mi ha sempre dato prob
<glpiana> ubu, driver installati da .run?
<ubu> glpiana, ho fatto upgrade a 11.10
<ubu> non ho installato niente
<ubu> da 11.04 a 11.10 prima fungeva
<ubu> che faccio ?
<ubu> glpiana, reinstallo o posso fare qualche tentativo di installarìzione dei driver video ?
<ubu> credo siano quelli che rompono
<glpiana> ubu, scusa ma devo staccare
<enzo> salve, come posso cambiare la lingua da italiano a inglese a tutto il sistema ubuntu?
<Ab3L> ciao. come si fa a condividere una o più cartelle in linux senza usare samba? mi pareve che c'era un nfs che garantiva trasmissioni più rapide, ma sapete come installarlo? (ossia quale pacchetto installre e come attivarlo)
<bodhibob> !nfs
<ubot-it> nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<Ab3L> thx
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<Ab3L> scusate. qualcuno mi aiuta a configurare una condivisione in rete locale di una cartella? non riesco a farlo manco con samba.
<enzotib> Ab3L, ma non stavi facendo con NFS?
<Ab3L> enzotib: sì. quella era l'idea iniziale. e mi resta valida.
<Ab3L> ma mi trovo incasinato a modificare il file /etc/exports
<enzotib> Ab3L, in che senso? cosa ci hai scritto?
<Ab3L> praticamente, mi pare d'aver capito che devo inserire una riga che inizia con "/media/..../sharing"
<Ab3L> ma il problema è che non so come continuarla, per far leggere quella cartella dal wdtv live.
<Ab3L> (che tra l'altro gira su linux e vede questo pc)
<Ab3L> enzotib: non riesco a dare accesso al wdtv alla mia cartella
<enzotib> Ab3L, non ho capito la configurazioni, chi condivide cosa, e chi deve accedere
<Ab3L> enzotib: wdtv deve accedere ad una cartella che si trova su hp. ergo, hp deve mettere in condivisione la cartella e darne l'accesso (in sola lettura) a wdtv. la rete è locale.
<Ab3L> e siccome sono una zappa in condivisioni e in gestione di rete (oltre ad essere poco paziente da formarmi da solo con lunghe ore di test e di lettura) ho pensato di rivolgermi a voi
<Ab3L> :)
<enzotib> Ab3L, e per il momento cosa hai fatto?
<Ab3L> enzotib: per il momento ho tentato due approcci (senza particolare successo). per quanto riguarda l'approccio nfs (che è quello che mi interesserebbe di più) ho installato su hp e fatto partire nfs-kernel-server
<Ab3L> e ho dato un'occhiata al file /etc/exports
<enzotib> Ab3L, metti in /etc/exports qualcosa tipo: /path/da/condividere  IP_REMOTO(ro,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)
<Ab3L> il demone nfs-kernel-server ha status attivato.
<Ab3L> enzotib: intendi l'ip del wdtv nella rete locale?
<enzotib> sì
<Ab3L> enzotib: pazienza. sto cercando l'ip
<Ab3L> enzotib: ecco fatto.
<enzotib> Ab3L, riavvia il server
<Ab3L> fatto
<Ab3L> vado al wdtv per vedere se accede, o c'è altro da fare su hp?
<enzotib> Ab3L, no, prova a montare
<enzotib> qualcosa tipo: sudo mount IP_SERVER:/path/to/condivisione -t nfs /media/mountpoint
<Ab3L> enzotib: sembra che funzioni.
<enzotib> bene
<Ab3L> navigo nella cartella
<Ab3L> grazie
<enzotib> prego
<ubu> salve, ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 ma si blocca. sono andato in terminal e mi da NVIDIA failed come posso ovviare
<ubu> enzotib, ho fatto una installazione fresca di ubu 12.04 ma post installazione si blocca x un prob sulla scheda video credo
<ubu> NVIDIA
<ubu> mi puoi dare una aiutino ?
<enzotib> ubu, ne capisco poco di nvidia (e di grafica in generale)
<ubu> almeno farlo partire in conf base
<nannes> Le nvidia fungono bene (quasi)sempre
<ubu> poi so come installare i driver
<nannes> ubu: mandalo in modalità grafica protetta
<ubu> ho una doppia partizione la 11.04 va una bellezza
<ubu> ma sia la 11.10 che la 12.04 non ne vogliono sapere di partire
<ubu> nannes, come si fa ?
<nannes> ubu; (devi essere rapido) Non appena nel grub scegli "ubuntu 12....." premi sulla tastiera SHIFT+frecciaGIU
<nannes> ti dovrebbe apparire un menu, da li scegli l'avvio in modalità grafica sicura/protetta
<ubu> nannes, no F7 è notte fonda fungono i terminal ma non so cosa fare
<nannes> come scusa??
<sbubba> sera a tutti
<nannes> ubu: che dici scusa??
<nannes> sera sbubba
<ubu> il terminal f7 (grafico) si blocca. posso andare solo nei terminal f1-f6 in modalità testo
<nannes> ubu: ah capito, allora termina il "terminale f7" come lo chiami tu :D poi quando hai il "terminale f1" pronto per ricevere comandi dimmelo!
<nannes> ubu: tanto stai chattando con un altro cd, no?!
<nannes> altro pc* intendevo
<ubu> fatto
<ubu> che faccio ?
<nannes> ubu: scrivi ----------> jockey-text -l
<ubu> comando non trovato
<nannes> ubu scrivilo bene
<ubu> infatti
<ubu> scritto bene e sta rullando
<alessio_> occhio L non 1
<ubu> ha disabilitato una serie di cose
<ubu> che faccio ora ?
<sbubba> sulla 12.04 64bit ho un problema con texmaker 3.3.3, versione portable. non riesco ad usare nè la versione 64bit nè la 32bit. questo è l'errore che esce quando lo avvio:       (texmaker:2671): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed      e me lo da a ruota finchè non fermo il terminale.
<sbubba> uff
<sbubba> ho un problema con texmaker 3.3.3, versione portable. non riesco ad usare nè la versione 64bit nè la 32bit. questo è l'errore che esce quando lo avvio
<ubu> nannes, fatto ha disabilitato i vari driver nvidia credo
<enzotib> sbubba, che sarebbe 'sta "versione portabile"?
<sbubba> enzotib, quella che non si installa
<sbubba> si avvia e basta
<sbubba> enzotib, http://www.xm1math.net/texmaker/download.html
<enzotib> sbubba, presa da?
<enzotib> sbubba, ma perché non usare la versione presa dai repo?
<sbubba> enzotib, uhm per la 10.04 era stravecchia, magari per la 12.04 hanno aggiornato. controllo
<sbubba> ah sono rimasta indietro
<ubu> nannes, che faccio ?
<sbubba> enzotib, c'è la 3.2, metto quella va
<sbubba> però perchè da quel problema?
<nannes> Scusate son dovuto scappare in bagno....
<nannes> maledetti dolci -.-"
<sbubba> orca paletta
<nannes> ubu: ma quale disabilitato, ti deve solo far vedere i drivers disponibili. Che dice?
<sbubba> enzotib, la versione dei repo è stronza, si vuole tirare dietro tutto texlive e 300 mb di roba aaargh
<enzotib> sbubba, --no-install-recommends
<ubu> che ci sono una serie di driver nvidia proprietari tutti disabilitati
<nannes> !pastebin | ubu
<ubot-it> ubu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> !pastebinit | ubu
<ubot-it> ubu: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubu> na parola nannes
<sbubba> uhm spè
<ubu> io sono su un altro pc
<sbubba> enzotib, ah già è meglio :D
<nannes> ubu: Attacca il cavo Ethernet al pc dove stai smanettando e usa pasteinit (leggi sopra) ^
<nannes> *pastebinit
<Carlin0> la 12.04 ha il pastebinit installato di default e come url paste.ubuntu
<nannes> ubu: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && jockey-text -l | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nannes> ah ancora meglio Carlin0
<ubu> non c'e' il comando
<enzotib> azz, tolgono aptitude, ma lasciano pastebinit, bella scelta
<ubu> e  non lo installa
<ubu> credo che non sia partita la rete
<nannes> davvero han tolto aptitute?! :O
<nannes> *aptitude
<enzotib> Carlin0, mah, io non ce l'ho installato
<enzotib> nannes, già da oneiric, se non addirittura da natty
<nannes> ubu la tua rete va in dhcp?
<Carlin0> buh enzotib io me lo sono trovato installato su xuuntu
<Carlin0> xubuntu
<nannes> enzotib: Stanno sprofondando sempre più... -.-
<ubu> nannes, non so non ho fatto nessun conf
<ubu> credo di si
<ubu> c'e' un wifi però il cavo non c'e'
<nannes> e dirlo prima no?!
<nannes> ubu dai "ifconfig" e vedi almeno quali nomi delle interfacce ti appaiono
<ubu> eth0, lo e wlan0
<ubu> wlan0 mi da 0 rx e 0 tx quindi credo che non vada
<nannes> che rottura.. ubu configurala ora su, tanto poi lo dovrai far dopo
<ubu> ok configuro a mano interfaces
<ubu> nannes, IL DNS DOVE SI METTE CHE NON ME LO RICORDO ?
<ubu> e' una vita che non configuro la rete a manina
<nannes> ubu, su /etc/resolv.conf
<nannes> scrivici questi: nameserver 208.67.222.222 (A CAPO) nameserver 208.67.220.220
<nannes> sono gli openDNS ubu ^^
<ubu> come vedo se funge la rete ?
<nannes> ubu: fai un ping a google.it
<ubu> non va
<ubu> sbaglio il gateway forse
<nannes> ubu: scrivi ---> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nannes> ah il gateway non lo hai messo?
<nannes> sudo route add default gw IPGATEWAY
<ubu> gia fatto
<ubu> mi da ok
<ubu> ma non frulla
<nannes> ok scrivi questo ora scrivi ---> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nannes> se no rimane la configurazione precedente ;)
<ubu> insta
<ubu> instradamento è gateway giusto ?
<nannes> certo
<ubu> nannes,
<ubu> non funziona
<ubu> ti copio le cose a mano dai
<ubu> se non serve la rete faccio prima mi sa
<ubu> che dici ?
<nannes> ubu: beh perchè devi usare iwconfig adesso xD
<nannes> ubu: la tua rete wifi ha la password?
<ubu> si
<nannes> ok allora inizia a scrivere ----> iwlist scan
<nannes> e vedi come si chiama la tua rete (SSID)
<ubu> no scan result
<nannes> lol non ne ha/hai proprio voglia.... va be
<ubu> fasteweb-1-dimi
<ubu> la rete si chiama così
<ubu> ora so
<ubu> che nvidia non è una buona scheda
<ubu> nannes, che faccio ?
<nannes> ubu: veramente di solito le nvidia son perfette con ubuntu
<ubu> ho tolto la scheda e rimessa e iwscan mi ha visto la rete
<ubu> parlo della wifi
<nannes> ubu: beh se non la vedi nell' iwlist scan non puoi connetterti, anche se sai il nome (a meno che non nascondi l'ssid dalle impostazioni del router)
<nannes> ahhh ok
<nannes> scrivi
<ubu> che cosa debbo scrivere ?
<nannes> iwconfig essid NOMERETE mode managed key PASSWORDRETE
<ubu> nomerete e password le debbo mettt
<ubu> mettere tra apici ?
<ubu> mi da errore : iwconfig : unknow command
<enzotib> uhm, ma il problema una volta non era la nvidia?
<nannes> enzotib: tanto la wireless andava configurata comunque
<ubu> enzotib, era x fare pastebin
<ubu> quando ho lanciato ubu da usb ha configurato tutto video e lan senza prob
<ubu> fatta l'installazione non funge +
<nannes> enzotib: hanno rimosso iwconfig su precise????? o.O
<enzotib> ma no
<ubu> a me da unknow command "FASTWEB-1-dim"
<ubu> come se prendesse il nome della rete come comando
<enzotib> ubu, cosa hai scritto?
<nannes> devi mettere   iwconfig essid NOMERETE mode managed key PASSWORDRETE
<ubu> quello che mi hai detto tu
<ubu> cambiando nomerete e password
<nannes> impossibile, controlla bene
<ubu> ho controllato più volte
<nannes> ubu: occhio che linux è case sensitive
<ubu> controllato
<nannes> guarda anche maiuscole/minuscole pure per l'essid
<nannes> mah
<ubu> NOMERETE e PASSWORD vanno senza niente ?
<nannes> no le devi sostituire con le tue
<ubu> certo
<ubu> dico senza apici o altro ?
<nannes> sisi
<nannes> senza
<ubu> e allora non va
<ubu> ho controllato
<enzotib> nannes, andava configurata comunque, ma con NM è un po' più semplice
<ubu> forse ci vuole sudo prima?
<nannes> lol prova
<nannes> prova anche con encryption on
<ubu> uhmmmm ho messo sudo prima ma non mi chiede la password
<ubu> non è strano ?
<nannes> ubu, non se l'hai messa poco prima
<nannes> output?
<nannes> pinga google lol
<ubu> iwconfig: unknown command "FASTWEB-1-Dimi"
<nannes> -.-"
<nannes> ti sei dimenticato essid
<ubu> c'e'
<nannes> in ordine, va prima essid, poi UN SOLO SPAZIO, poi quella roba
<nannes> ma dai non lo direbbee
<nannes> se dice così l'hai messo in posiz sbagliat
<ubu> sudo iwconfig essid FASTWEB-1-Dimi mode managed key blablabla
<ubu> io così ho scritto
<ubu> non so se è sbagliato
<nannes> cazzarola se ci sono i trattini servono le virgolette ---> ""
<nannes> su fastwebblablabla
<nannes> scusa xD
<enzotib> trattini virgolette?
<ubu> "" messe ma non va
<nannes> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "fastwebsticazzi" mode managed key PASSWORDRETE
<ubu> non va
<ubu> anche con le "" stesso errore
<sbubba> enzotib, perchè versione portable non funge mentre quella dei repo sì?
<nannes> aggiungi wlan0
<ubu> aspe
<ubu> wlan0 non c'era prima
<enzotib> sbubba, quella dei repo è verificata, l'altra non so
<nannes> ubu so, metti
<sbubba> enzotib, ah ok
<ubu> errore diverso... ora mi da
<ubu> Error for wireless request "Set Encode (8B2A) :
<enzotib> sbubba, lì dà anche un consiglio se non parte, hai letto?
<ubu> invalid argument "blablabla"
<sbubba> enzotib, già fatto con le librerie, non è quello il problema (anche perchè avrebbe dato un errore diverso). ho installato anche il pacchetto che dicevano per debian/ubuntu
<enzotib> sbubba, mo' provo
<ubu> nannes, che faccio ?
<sbubba> ok
<Siphion> ubu, come mai hai bisogno di collegarti da terminale tramite iwconfig?
<ubu> Siphion, per fare un pastebin a nannes
<nannes> non è solo per quello XD
<ubu> ho un prob sulla scheda video
<nannes> cialtrone XD
<Siphion> video D:?
<ubu> non mi parte la NVIDIA appena installata la 12.04
<ubu> mi sa che rimetto la 11.04 e ciccia
<ubu> il bello che si inchioda anche se faccio upgrade dalla 11.04
<nannes> ubu fai----> jockey-text -l
<nannes> e il nome che ti appare
<nannes> lo metti qui al posto di NOME -----> jockey-text -e NOME
<ubu> c'e' ne sono 6
<nannes> che scheda hai ubu
<ubu> nvidia_173
<nannes> lspci | GREP -I VGA
<ubu> nvidia_96
<nannes> merda
<nannes> lspci | grep -i vga
<enzotib> sbubba, beh, non tanto portable, se si affida a una shared library: mi dà errore su libjpeg.so.62
<ubu> Geforce 6200 le
<nannes> ubu in quella lista ci stanno i 273 ??
<ubu> 96_updates
<nannes> si o no
<ubu> 173_updates
<ubu> no
<ubu> 173, 96 e vari upates
<sbubba> enzotib, anche a me, io ho fatto il collegamento a libjpeg.so.8
<ubu> e sono tutti non in uso
<sbubba> e mi dava quell'errore che ho postato prima
<enzotib> sbubba, vedo che c'è il pacchetto libjpeg62, provo a installarlo
<sbubba> uh
<nannes> ubu: metti i 173
<nannes> (con il comando che ho dato prima)
<ubu> come si fa ?
<nannes> LEGGI SU
<enzotib> sbubba, partì
<sbubba> uh
<sbubba> mo' ci provo anche io
<enzotib> anche se per il momento resta tutto grigio
<sbubba> spè
<ubu> debbo fare jockey--text -e nvidia_173 esatto ?
<ubu> o debbo mettere xorg:nvidia_173
<enzotib> sbubba, quindi comunque non funziona
<ubu> mi dice driver sconosciuto: nvidia_173
<nannes> xorg:nvidia_173
<sbubba> enzotib, a me da' lo stesso errore di prima. peccato, sulla 10.04 era perfetta
<enzotib> sbubba, quando hai provato il deb, avevi già installato la versione dei repo?
<ubu> se faccio --list me lo mette in listami dice che non lo riesce ad installare e di vedere un log
<ubu> l'ho visto e c'e' comando ore non trovato
<ubu> forse ode... non trovato
<ubu> e così via una serie di altri comandi
<nannes> vedi serve quello schifo di pastebin.... e comunque al posto tuo prenderei i driver dal sito nvidia e li installerei a mano
<nannes> !nvidia | ubu
<ubot-it> ubu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<sbubba> enzotib, no il deb non l'ho ancora installato. mi apre il software center e mi vuole installare per forza 300 mb con texlive, quindi ho installato dai repo con --no-install-recommends
<enzotib> sbubba, prova a rimuovere la versione ufficiale e installare il deb
<ubu> nannes, la guida che mi hai postato prevede che almeno una grafica di base ci sia
<ubu> io posso andare solo a terminal
<sbubba> enzotib, ma dal deb come faccio a non fargli portare dietro tutta quella roba?
<nannes> ubu: bullshit, scarica con wget
<nannes> però devi avere una cacchio di connessione attiva
<ubu> nannes, ricordi che la rete non va ?
<enzotib> sbubba, non so, ora devo andare
<nannes> se non riesci neanche a far quello sei messo male
<ubu> appunto
<sbubba> enzotib, ook grazie
<nannes> ubu soprattutto se mi dici che con le vecchie versioni funzionava
<ubu> nannes, avevo 2 ubu 11.04
<ubu> ho fatto upgrade alla 11.10
<ubu> e non è più partito
<ubu> installato 12.04
<ubu> e sono in questa condizione
<nannes> quindi trova dove sbagli! La configurazione dell'ifconfig l'hai fatta tu non so che hai messo e se vada bene con la tua rete, comunque ricontrolla bene e FAI QUELLA CAVOLACCIA di connessione -.-
<ubu> l'altra partizione con 11.04 v BENE
<ubu> e la macchina è la stessa
<nannes> a maggior ragione devi riuscire
<ubu> nannes, ho fatto installazione da zero che posso fare d+
<ubu> il bello che da usb va bene
<ubu> funziona senza prob
<ubu> ho una chiavetta da 4 gb con 2 gb di disco e funziona
<ubu> lento ma funziona
<ubu> se installo fa sti casini
<nannes> asco ma che diavolo c'entra l'installazione se stiamo parlando di connessione ora
<nannes> !enter | ubu
<ubot-it> ubu: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ubu> nannes, grazie di tutto.... ritorno alla vecchia 11.04 e rimando tutto alla 12.10 ..... sperando che vada bene
<ubu> ora sono cotto e stanco
<ubu> grazie ancora comunque
<nannes> come preferisci
<ubu> notte
<stejazz> buona sera
<sbubba> ciao
<Ahab> Sal ve, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare, ho un problema con la scheda video
<nannes> Ahab: marca?
<Ahab> nvidia
<nannes> ok... che problema hai
<Ahab> ho aggiornato ubuntu e non mi va più lo schermo
<Ahab> ora riesco a loggare dalla modalità ripristino ma funziona solo 800X600
<Ahab> e non riesco ad attivare i driver proprietari
<nannes> Ahab: devi eliminare i vecchi driver e reinstallarli con la nuova versione
<Ahab> anche se sembrano installati
<Ahab> scusami ma sono abbastanza igorante riguardo ubuntu, mi potresti dire i comandi da terminale che devo inserire?
<nannes> Ahab: sudo dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<Ahab> grazie mille, provo subito
<nannes> !pastebin | e vediamo cosa ti esce, Ahab (incolla qui) ---->
<ubot-it> e vediamo cosa ti esce, Ahab (incolla qui) ---->: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dise> ciao a tutti
<Ahab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/965675/
<nannes> sera dise
<Ahab> ecco quello che esce
<dise> da qlc ora quel cesso di un mio pc ha iniziato a bloccarsi...ovvero poco dopo che è acceso non mi risponde piu ai comandi...posso continuare ad usare la finestra che ho aperto (ad esempio una pagina broswer) ma il resto è bloccato
<dise> ora finche non riavvio sono bloccato qui
<nannes> Ahab: dai questo comando per cancellare i drivers ----> sudo dpkg -P nvidia*
<nannes> dise: Hai il nuovo ubuntu 12.04?
<dise> no ho ancora 11.10
<dise> se ad esempio ho piu applicazioni aperte, se mi muovo con la combinazione di tasti alt+tab riesco a usarle
<dise> ma la barra delle applicazioni in alto (ho gnome)
<dise> è bloccata
<nannes> !pastebin | dise, dai il comando ----> ps aux <---- e incolla qui
<ubot-it> dise, dai il comando ----> ps aux <---- e incolla qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dise> vediam se riesco ad aprire il terminale
<dise> altrimenti riavvio
<nannes> non hai mai impostato una scorciatoia per il terminale? :O fallo perchè è utile
<Ahab> nannes: ecco qui, è uscito un errore però http://paste.ubuntu.com/965684/
<nannes> Ahab: devi *uscire* dall'interfaccia grafica, entrare in una shell (ctrl+alt+f1) e dare il comando -----> sudo dpkg -r nvidia-common
<nannes> dopodichè, prova a riavviare
<Ahab> ok ti faccio sapere, grazie mille
<dise_> rieccomi
<dise_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/965693/
<nannes> Ahab: dovrebbe riavviarsi con i driver OPEN... a quel punto dovrai installare di nuovo gli nvidia da "Driver Aggiuntivi"
<dise_> eccomi uscito
<dise_> lol
<dise_> nn sono riuscito a quittare
<nannes> dise_: guarda lo spazio libero nella partizione root
<dise_> di spazio ce ne,ho spostato files oggi sul hd esterno
<dise_> cmq ora nn riesco a vedere..è bloccato -.-
<dise_> dal terminale cosa digito?
<Ahab_> nannes: rieccomi, anche dalla shell non funziona
<Ahab_> nannes: mi da sempre lo stesso errore di dipendendza
<nannes> dise_: sudo du -s /
<dise_> nannes mi dice du: impossibile accedere a "/home/cruck/.gvfs": Permesso negato
<nannes> dise_: si, a causa dei permessi ti mette alcuni messaggi irritanti nell'output.... ma se guardi bene c'è pure un numero (in KiloBytes)
<Ahab_> nannes: la chat mi dice che sono sloggato ma son sempre qui
<nannes> Ahab_: oh pardon
<dise_> si nannes scusa pensavo avesse finito http://paste.ubuntu.com/965705/
<nannes> Ahab_: comando -----> ps aux <---- incolla qui
<nannes> !pastebin | Ahab_, comando -----> ps aux <---- incolla qui
<ubot-it> Ahab_, comando -----> ps aux <---- incolla qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ahab_> ecco qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/965706/
<nannes> dise_: sudo df /
<nannes> Ahab_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nannes> spero di non ciaccare, sono un po' stanco
<dise_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/965709/ nannes
<nannes> dise_: lol, ci sono valori diversi da un comando all'altro... prima avevi 97gb occupati, ora 51... va be' di libero ce n'è molto, quindi non importa...
<Ahab_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/965714/ ecco l'output che mi da
<nannes> mmmmmmmmm
<dise_> nannes devo preoccuparmi x i valori?lol
<nannes> dise_: ma che hai fatto, qualche aggiornament? che pc hai?
<nannes> Ahab_: sudo service gdm stop
<dise_> il pc è un rottame...lo sto appunto cambiando....xo x qualche giorno mi serve ancora...ho fatto degli aggiornamenti oggi pomeriggio,ma ha iniziato ad avere problemi ore dopo che gli ho fatti
<dise_> accetta i nodi tor qui?
<Ahab_> mi dice stop: Unknown instance:
<nannes> beh spiegato l'arcano... le nuove features son troppo pesanti, mettici un altro DE come xfce o roba così al catorcio.
<dise_> x DE intendi gnome?
<nannes> Ahab_: ok incollami l'output di questo comando su pastebin poi riavvia -----> lspci | grep -i vga
<nannes> dise_: per DE intendo DE. Gnome è uno dei tanti, e a dire il vero spreca un bel po' di risorse. Per vecchi pc il migliore è Lxde
<nannes> Lubuntu dise_
<Ahab_> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/965729/
<dise_> è da piu di un mese che lo ho...mai dato problemi...e ho anche provato ad entrare con la vrs ubuntu base ma si blocca lo stesso...nannes
<nannes> Ahab_: Scusa ma allora non hai una nvidia come mi hai detto O.O
<nannes> Ahab_: dai riavvia
<Ahab_> ok riavvio torno suvi
<Ahab_> *torno tra 10 minuti che devo uscire un attimo in giardino
<nannes> dise_:  gli aggiornamenti aggiungono nuove funzionalità, nuove funzionalità chiedono più risorse. Non so cos'abbia fatto tu ma credo sia per quello.
<dise_> come posso toglierlo da terminale?
<dise_> disinstallarlo
<dise_> oppure non so, tornare a prima ke lo aggiornassi
<nannes> dipende da quale versione hai... se non sbaglio la vecchia è   sudo apt-get remove gnome-session-fallback
<dise_> provo
<nannes> però se la togli ti rimane la riga di comando! :D
<dise_> uhm
<dise_> e se dopo riavvio?
<nannes> dise_: idem. SIccome per eliminare gnome non puoi stare con Xserver attivo, riavvia in modalità ripristino e fai tutto da li. Rimuovi gnome e metti lxde
<dise_> ok, e che scrivo x lxde? sudo apt-get instal lxde?
<nannes> dise_: i comandi sono: sudo apt-get --purge gnome; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get install lxde
<dise_> nannes sudo apt-get remove gnome-session-fallback questo non lo scrivo piu?
<nannes> dovrebbe farlo da solo con "gnome" solo, ma se vuoi mettilo subito dopo tanto male non fa xD
<dise_> ok, altra cosa importante, come riavvio in mod ripristino?
<dise_> lol
<nannes> Lo trovi nel GRUB
<nannes> (quando scegli quale sistema avviare)
<dise_> ok grazie mille a tra poco
<dise_> spero :D
<Ahab> rieccomi
<Ahab> nannes: ho riavviato, mi sai dire qualcosa?
<dise> rieccomi
<dise> nannes il comando sudo apt get --gnome me lo da errore
<dise> gli altri gli ho fatti, ma il problema c'è ancora...cmq potevo ancora scegliere di entrare con gnome oltre che con lxde
<dise> non c'è qualche programma che mi fa la scansione e verifica del pc?
<nannes> Ahab: glxinfo | grep render
<nannes> dise: non era "--gnome" era "--purge gnome"
<dise> -.- ho trascritto male
<nannes> dise: cmq ti ha fatto scegliere lxde?
<dise> si,sono dentro con quello ed ho gia un broswer bloccato
<dise> anche la barra in basso è bloccata
<nannes> lol O.O
<dise> non puo mollarmi proprio adesso
<Ahab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/965771/
<nannes> Ahab: beh lo schermo è uguale a prima vero? Ancora stesso problema ?
<nannes> certo che se mi dici che hai nvidia e dopo i comandi scopro che hai interHDA.-...... -.-
<dise> lol
<Ahab> nannes: sì il problema resta sempre
<nannes> Ahab: ascò, sembra che i drivers siano apposto... Se non trovi risoluzioni più alte di 800x600 dovrai editare a mano l'xorg.conf
<nannes> (anche se mi sembra strano)
<nannes> scusate ma devo andare a nanna
<nannes> adiòs
<dise> notte
<dise> grazie
<Ahab> nannes: ok grazie
<dimitri> help me, ho installato ubuntu 12.04 in aggiunta alla mia vecchia versione e ora mi esce un errore grub rescue error: no such device: con un numerone
<dimitri> che faccio ?
<dimitri> quando ho installato mi ha anche chiesto di prendere gli account del vecchio ubuntu
<dimitri> c'e' nessuno ?
<dimitri> tardino ehh
<filo1234> !grub | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<dimitri> come digito la tilde ?
<filo1234> altgr ?
<filo1234> scusa altgr ì
<dimitri> grazie (avevo trovato e fatto alt + 126)
<dimitri> comunque è ripartito il grub
<dimitri> mille grazie mi stavo suicidando........
<filo1234> comunque bastava anche solo cd
<filo1234> ok
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-04
<ciz> buongiorno cè qualcuno??
<ciz> ho avuto per 3 volte queto problema mentre stavo usando internet si blocca tutto , si muove solo la freccia del mouse e non prende nessun comando e devo spegnere il pc con il tasto del case.poi ho installato ubuntu pensando di averlo messo in d ma guardando da windows d è sparito e mi ritrovo la cartella di ubuntu in c infatti aprendo il so di ubuntu vedo tutte le cartelle di windows. mi potete aiutare a capire per favore visto che m
<ciz> ho avuto per 3 volte queto problema mentre stavo usando internet si blocca tutto , si muove solo la freccia del mouse e non prende nessun comando e devo spegnere il pc con il tasto del case.poi ho installato ubuntu pensando di averlo messo in d ma guardando da windows d è sparito e mi ritrovo la cartella di ubuntu in c infatti aprendo il so di ubuntu vedo tutte le cartelle di windows. mi potete aiutare a capire per favore visto che m
<airone> buongiorno
<airone> ho disattivato pulse e di conseguenza non funziona più il controllo volume sulla barra di ubuntu 12.04
<airone> ho installato gnome-alsamixer, ma l'icona controllo volume non funziona ancora.
<airone> come posso fare per sostituire il controllo volume di pulse con quello di alsa?
<glpiana> ola
<novello> salve, ho un portatile dell 64bit 8 gb. ho installato ubuntu 32 bit ma credo sia meglio mettere il 64. Lancio da usb mi fa la schermata iniziale e poi esce lo schermo nero e la ventola va a 100 all'ora. come posso ovviare ?
<TaLaDo> Come posso fare per trovare il firmware di questa scheda di acquisizione video?
<TaLaDo> Bus 004 Device 006: ID 1c88:0007 Somagic, Inc. SMI Grabber (EasyCAP DC60+ clone) (no firmware) [SMI-2021CBE]
<glpiana> TaLaDo, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<TaLaDo> pangolino
<glpiana> TaLaDo, dovrebbe funzionare out of the box a quanto vedo. passami l'output di lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | TaLaDo
<ubot-it> TaLaDo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TaLaDo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/966368/
<glpiana> TaLaDo, staccala, riattaccala e poi scrivi: dmesg | tail      e metti su pastebin
<TaLaDo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/966371/
<glpiana> TaLaDo, è collegata direttamente al pc o hai in mezzo un motliplicatore di porte usb?
<TaLaDo> si c'à un moltiplicatore
<TaLaDo> c'è
<glpiana> TaLaDo, attaccala direttamente
<TaLaDo> dici che è quello che rompe?
<glpiana> torno dopo
<TaLaDo> provo
<TaLaDo> niente, anche se la collego direttamente non la riconosce
<glpiana> TaLaDo, dopo averla collegata dai di nuovo dmesg | tail
<TaLaDo> glpiana, ho trovato che non è comparibile con linux
<TaLaDo> la userò solo con win
<TaLaDo> compatibile
<TaLaDo> il chip della somagic non ha compatibilità per il momento
<TaLaDo> ti ringrazio comunque delle risposte
<glpiana> ok
<OverMe> http://code.google.com/p/easycap-somagic-linux/downloads/list
<TaLaDo> OverMe, provo
<OverMe> segui l wiki http://code.google.com/p/easycap-somagic-linux/wiki/GettingStarted
<TaLaDo> ok ti ringrazio
<OverMe> TaLaDo, ovviamente la parte dei source va saltata
<TaLaDo> ok :)
<rolling2> bgiorno a tutti
<rolling2> scusate ma la 10.4 non dovrebbe aggiornarsi automaticamente alla 12.4?
<rolling2> please
<rolling2> enzotib, ne sai qualcosa
<enzotib> rolling2, non automaticamente, te lo dovrebbe proporre e decidi tu cosa fare
<rolling2> non mi ha proposto ancora nada
<rolling2> e dovrei aggiornare xchè ho alcuni problemi
<rolling2> sai come posso fare?
<enzotib> rolling2, vai su tty1, con Ctrl-Alt-F1, loggati e vedi se scrive qualcosa,
<Best`> Mandi frus! (Dal Friulano: Buondì ragazzi!)
<enzotib> rolling2, in genere dovrebbe dire se ci sono pacchetti da aggiornare e/o un avanzamento disponibile
<rolling2> infatti
<rolling2> nada
<rolling2> 0 aggiornamenti 0 pacchetti
<enzotib> rolling2, lancia l'update-manager
<rolling2> sarebbe il gestore aggiornamenti?
<enzotib> sì
<rolling2> se si fatto
<rolling2> mi dà solo lavanzamento x 10.10
<enzotib> c'è impostazioni, in basso?
<rolling2> si
<rolling2> ho messo su lts
<enzotib> rolling2, ok
<daniele> buongiorno amici
<daniele> mi serve una piccola mano
<enzotib> rolling2, ora ti dà l'aggiornamento?
<daniele> dovrei aumentare la partizione che ho sul mio pc per ubuntu, ho 6 gb vorrei aumentarla a 50 gb
<daniele> come posso fareP?
<rolling2> enzotib, no
<rolling2> solo alla 10.10
<enzotib> rolling2, ma "Notifica nuove versioni" stava già su LTS, o l'hai messo tu adesso?
<rolling2> adesso nemmeno quella visto che ho messo su impostazioni solo lts
<rolling2> stava già su quello
<rolling2> poi ho spostato a normale
<rolling2> e mi è venuto fuori l'avanzamento della 10.10
<enzotib> rolling2, apri un terminale e fai sudo apt-get update, (però lì lascia su LTS)
<rolling2> ok
<enzotib> rolling2, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | rolling2
<ubot-it> rolling2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> daniele, sudo fdisk -l (su pastebin)
<daniele> enzotib ora ci provo
<ciz> buongiorno qualcuno mi sà dire perchè mi si blocca e per farlo ripartire devo spegnerlo dal case
<rolling2> paste.ubuntu.com/966905
<rolling2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/966905/
<cristian_c> !veggenti | ciz
<ubot-it> ciz: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<rolling2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/966505/
<enzotib> rolling2, prova a riavviare update-manager e vedi cosa ti dice
<rolling2> ok asp
<rolling2> nada
<rolling2> daterminale lo posso aggiornare?
<rolling2> tipo update distro o simili
<enzotib> rolling2, do-release-upgrade
<daniele> mi kiede sn su gparted
<enzotib> !kappa | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: www.nokappa.it
<daniele> sorry, allora sn su GParted, per aumentare lo spazio della mia partizione come faccio
<ciz> alla faccia del sarcasmo allora cerco di spiegarmi meglio stavo ascoltando la musica il pc và in blocco funziona solo il puntatore ma non prende nessun comando, con windows facevo alt canc con linux esiste lo stesso metodo? grazie
<rolling2> no release found
<enzotib> rolling2, sorry, non saprei
<enzotib> rolling2, poi come mai in inglese?
<rolling2> grazie mille lo stesso
<rolling2> non saprei
<rolling2> vado a lavoro a presto
<rolling2> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao
<rolling2> grazie di nuovo
<daniele> enbzotib mi puoi dare una mano
<glpiana> <enzotib> daniele, sudo fdisk -l (su pastebin)
<cristian_c> ciz, lo schermo diventa nero?
<ciz> cristian no
<marvinh> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con ubuntu 10.04.4. praticamente ho una internet key huawei e353 che non funziona. la chiavetta viene riconosciuta dal sistema come lettore cd. ho provato in live la versione di ubuntu 12.04 (estremamente pesante sul mio netbook): l'internet key funziona egregiamente dunque ho pensato se installo il kernel 3 e i pacchetti usb-modeswitch e usb-modeswitch-data della 12.04 su ubuntu 10.04.4 risolvo il problema?
<glpiana> ciz, con ctrl+alt+f1 prova  a passare in console testuale. da lì con ctrl+alt+canc riavvii
<glpiana> marvinh, quando inserisci la chiavetta ti appare l'icona sul desktop?
<marvinh> glpiana, si appare
<ciz> adesso funziona ma oggi è la terza volta
<daniele> se mando il comando mi fa vedere solo le sda fino a 4
<glpiana> marvinh, prova a cliccare col tasto destro e a scegliere espelli. poi se non fa nulla da solo, vai sul gestore delle connessioni e configura una connessione a banda larga
<daniele> la 6 e la 7 le vedo solo da gparted
<marvinh> glpiana, già provato non va
<glpiana> daniele, oki, ma enzotib non può immaginarsele le cose. dagli quell'output e anche l'immagine di gparted che mi avevi postato ieri
<glpiana> marvinh, sulla chiavetta ci sono i driver per linux?
<cristian_c> ciz, potresti controllare il file /var/log/Xorg.0.log per la sessione corrente
<ciz> glpiana grazie se si ripianta provo
<daniele> sn da un altro pc, e l'altro c'è l'ho avanti
<marvinh> glpiana, la chiavetta non è riconosciuta come internet key ma come cd e come lettore di mini sd (xk c'è la possibilità di inserire al suo interno una microsd). comunque no nessun driver ma sulla confezione c'è scritto k è compatibile con linux
<marvinh> glpiana, anche sul sito della huawei non sono presenti driver linux ma c'è chiaramente scritto che la compatibilità è assicurata
<ciz> cristan dove lo trovo quel file è la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<glpiana> marvinh, passa il link che diamo un'occhiata
<glpiana> daniele, hai una chiavetta usb per passare l'immagine tra i due pc? o puoi mettere in rete il pc in questione?
<cristian_c> ciz, apri il gestore di file, e clicca sull'icona filesystem, da lì vai successivamente in var->log
<cristian_c> ciz, oppure, apri un terminale e digita: gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daniele> ora mi collego da pc in questione
<ciz> cristian da terminale ha aperto un sacco di roba
<daniele> eccomi
<glpiana> !image | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<daniele> da terminale per fare lo screenshot????
<glpiana> daniele, gnome-screenshot
<mikeit> ma con ndiswrapper hai provato?
<glpiana> mikeit, a chi ti riferisci?
<mikeit> a marvinh
<glpiana> mikeit, meglio indicarne il nick allora ;)
<mikeit> si non sono espertissimo scusa
<enzotib> !chi | glpiana
<ubot-it> glpiana: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<glpiana> -.-
<Dranzer> Ciao
<daniele> http://imagebin.org/210930
<daniele> glpiana, vedi c'è la chiave su sda6, se vado su sda2 me la fa ridimensionare
<cristian_c> ciz, in che senso 'un sacco di roba'?
<glpiana> daniele, io già ti ho detto ieri che di mac non so nulla e non ci metto mano
<enzotib> daniele, ma quale partizione vorresti ampliare?
<daniele> glpiana, ma la procedura non è sempre la stessa?????
<daniele> e se cancello tutto e rifaccio tutto d'accapo?
<daniele> ho provato a rinstallare il tutto ma mi ha messo in automatico sempre lo stesso spazio
<ciz> cristian  ha apertomolti dati che non capisco
<cristian_c> ciz, comunque ha aperto un file di testo, giusto?
<nellix> Buongiorno , era scomparsa la barra applicazioni.Risolto digitando gnome-panel.Come posso memorizzare per far si' che all'avvio del SO compaia la barra regolarmente? Grazie
<enzotib> nellix, hai già riavviato la sessione, e verificato che il problema persiste?
<nellix> si
<enzotib> nellix, che versione di ubuntu, e che specie di gnome usi?
<nellix> 11.10 gnome classic
<enzotib> nellix, hai fatto delle personalizzazioni al pannello?
<nellix> no
<enzotib> nellix, find ~ -iname '*panel*', su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | nellix
<ubot-it> nellix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nellix> ok faccio e incollo
<Serpico> ciao
<nellix> enzotib  http://paste.ubuntu.com/966602/
<davide_> salve linuxiani ho installato ubuntru 12.04 su asus notebook al  riavvio non parte schermata nera con il cursore lampeggiante,  ho spento e acceso ma niente mi aiutate per piacere
<pepigno75> salve sono riuscito ad installare Ubuntu 12.04 su un mac book pro 17'', funzionava solo con alternate ma ho cannato di brutto ho dato solo 128mb alla home
<pepigno75> come faccio a rimediare ? ecco le mie partizioni https://www.dropbox.com/s/63andyzp79yi9v4/partizioni.png
<pepigno75> con gparted ho tentato di ridurre la partizione di root ma non me la fa smontare ovviamente.. devo fare tutto con una live cd?
<OverMe> pepigno75, si devi fare da live
<pepigno75> OverMe: quindi riduco la root e aumento la home?
<OverMe> sì
<pepigno75> altra domamda.. preferirei provare anche gnome 3.4, con il comando apt-get install gnome-shell faccio tutto o c'è una procedura particolare?
<OverMe> fai tutto, al login devi selezionare la sessione di gnome
<pepigno75> ok thanks
<pepigno75> OverMe: sucsami altra domanda.. cmw ora googlo un po.. vedo la partizione mac da ubuntu.. sfoglio le cartella ma appena apro la cartella desktop mi dice che non ho i permessi, soluzione?
<OverMe> pepigno75, la roba mac non è il mio forte. mi ricordo che sulle partizioni mac non ci puoi scrivere se è abilitato il journal sulla partizione ma potrei ricordare male
<enzotib> nellix, scusa, mi ero allontanato
<Serpico> ragazzi ho appena aggiornato a perferct e mi sa che ho un problema nei repo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/966640/
<pepigno75> OverMe: grazie... cerco un po
<enzotib> nellix, non vedo niente di interessante, magari puoi provare a resettare le impostazioni di gnome
<enzotib> !gnomereset | nellix
<ubot-it> nellix: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<enzotib> Serpico, cos'è perferct?
<pepigno75> OverMe: ho carico una live alternate ma non trovo il menu try ubuntu o prova ubuntu... solo installa...è possibile?
<OverMe> pepigno75, la alternate non ha la live, installi e basta
<Serpico> enzotib: :) la 12.04
<enzotib> Serpico, quel messaggio iniziale di warning non credo che venga dal package manager
<pepigno75> OverMe: e se il ma cmi carica solo l' alternate? :( posso provare una distro vecchia..
<Serpico> enzotib: precise volevo dire :D
<enzotib> Serpico, per quanto riguarda l'errore finale, prova a ripetere l'update, lo continua a dare?
<OverMe> pepigno75, se hai scaricato l'iso per l'alternate la live non c'è
<Serpico> enzotib: si..tra l'altro ho notato che alcuni pacchetti me li da doppi
<enzotib> Serpico, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<enzotib> Serpico, e poi di nuovo update
<pepigno75> OverMe:  si  ok.. ho diverse iso masterizzate cmq il problema è che provando le normali a 32bit o 64 non parte...
<pepigno75> OverMe: vedo la schermata viola e dopo nero con il cursore lampeggiante :(
<ciz> cristian scusami ma sono al lavoro e adeso stacco se mai ci risentiamo la prosima volta ciao grazie
<Serpico> enzotib: il rpoblema finale risolto ma il warning iniziale che cosa è?
<cristian_c> ciz, ciao
<nellix> ok grazie enzotib , vedo di capirci qualcosa e dopo faccio ! Grazie
<cristian_c> volevo farvi una domanda
<cristian_c> utilizzo midori e non so come bloccare i contenuti flash di una pagina web, in quanto a volte alcuni utenti inseriscono degli avatar che consumano molte risorse hardware inutilmente. A me interesserebbe leggere una specifica pagina bloccando flash temporaneamente finché non ho finito di leggerla
<cristian_c> come posso fare per raggiungere effettivamente quest'obiettivo? Purtroppo i miei tentativi sinora sono falliti :(
<pepigno75> OverMe: sto provando la 9.10 come live cd e sembra andare :)
<pepigno75> OverMe: quindi riduco la partizione / riallego l' immagine https://www.dropbox.com/s/63andyzp79yi9v4/partizioni.png
<cristian_c> pepigno75, è scaduto il supporto alla 9.10
<OverMe> pepigno75, sì, poi dopo aver adeguato le partizioni, monta sda4 in mnt e controlla che /mnt/etc/fstab sia congruente col comando sudo blkid
<pepigno75> cristian_c: non è una domanda su 9.10, ma su un mac book pro sono riuscito ad installare la 12.04 solo che non so come mai ho cannato e ho dato 128mb alla home, ora con una live dovrei ridurre la partizione / e aumentare la home, nessuna live cd 12.04 funziona e ho preso una 9.04
<pepigno75> 9.10 pardon
<Serpico> enzotib: altro problemino(in realtà 2 i programmi scritti in java crashano e si riavviano in continuazione secondo problema piuttosto snervante il cursore su kvirc me lo segna nel posto sbagliato..
<pepigno75> OverMe: spero che avrai la pezienza di guidarmi.. non sono proprio zero ma non uso linux da 1 anno :(
<OverMe> pepigno75, adesso devo scappare a pranzo, torno alle 2:30
<pepigno75> ok
<pepigno75> al limite reistallo tutto di nuovo
<cristian_c> altra domanda:
<cristian_c> quale metodo devo utilizzare in ubuntu per far funzionare il pinch sul touchpad?
<davide_> scusate ero a pranzo, riprendo
<davide_> salve linuxiani ho installato ubuntru 12.04 su asus notebook al  riavvio non parte schermata nera con il cursore lampeggiante,  ho spento e acceso ma niente mi aiutate per piacere
<glpiana> davide_, all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di grub?
<davide_> no tuuto nero come devo fare
<glpiana> davide_, hai solo ubutnu su sto pc?
<davide_> si
<glpiana> davide_, allora avvia il pc e tieni premuto shift fino a che non ti appare il menu di grub
<glpiana> davide_, poi premi il tasto "e"
<glpiana> davide_, poi ti piazzi in fondo alla riga che termina con quiet splash       e ci aggiungi: nomodeset
<glpiana> quindi premi ctrl+x per avviare
<glpiana> se funziona rendiamo l'ozione definitiva
<davide_> se funza come rendere definitiva
<glpiana> davide_, se funziona devi editare /etc/default/grub aggiungere l'opzione e dare sudo update-grub
<davide_> devo solo fare sudo update-grub non devo aprire etc/default/grub
<glpiana> davide_, leggi bene quel che ho scritto
<davide_> scusa sono alle prime armi, chiedo scusa
<ubunti> salve a tutti
<ubunti> ho un imac 27" e sto cercando di installare ubuntu 12.04 , solo ke quando sta per iniziare l'installazione mi diventa lo schermo nero e non riesco più a vedere nulla, ho fatto delle ricerche in rete e ho visto ke anche qualkuno ha avuto lo stesso problema, sapete come posso risolvere
<glpiana> !nokappa  | ubunti
<ubot-it> ubunti: www.nokappa.it
<ubunti> che significa?
<glpiana> ubunti, mi pare evidente: non usare le k dove non necessario. scrivere in italiano aiuta a comprendere quello che vuoi dire
<ubunti> ahhhhhh
<ubunti> fiscali......
<ubunti> sorry
<glpiana> -.-
<ubunti> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<glpiana> ubunti, tornando al tuo problema, se provi ubuntu invece di installare lo schermo funziona?
<ubunti> no
<ubunti> è un problema
<ubunti> di scheda grafica
<glpiana> !enter | ubunti
<ubot-it> ubunti: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<LolMan> salve, ma se faccio il check di una partizione con gparted questa viene formattata?
<glpiana> LolMan, no
<LolMan> glpiana, e perchè dice che ci può essere una perdita di dati?
<glpiana> ubunti, allora che intendi per "quando sta per iniziare l'installazione " ?
<glpiana> LolMan, potrebbe riferirsi al caso in cui debba apportare delle correzioni
<glpiana> LolMan, che partizione stai controllando e perchè?
<ubunti> perchè mi compare, tipo una pendrive sotto con un omino e poi sparisce lo schermo
<LolMan> glpiana, non so se ricordi il mio problema, non riuscivo a installare ubuntu, ieri ho provato a installarlo con l'alternate e si è bloccato all'installazione del boot loader al 16%
<LolMan> pensavo ci fosse un problema con la partizione del hd master, e siccome volevo sistemarla col check volevo sapere a cosa andavo incontro
<glpiana> ubunti, premi un tasto, scegli la lingua, premi f6 e scegli nomodeset, premi esc e avvia "prova ubuntu"
<glpiana> LolMan, se tanto è vuota (visto che ci devi installare) il problema non mi pare esistere
<ubunti> ma se nn vedo come faccio???
<LolMan> glpiana, no questa partizione ha windows installato
<glpiana> ubunti, hai detto che vedi l'icona dell'omino
<TaLaDo> ubunti, hai detto che lo vedi l'omino o sbaglio?
<LolMan> glpiana, altrimenti manco chiedevo :P
<ubunti> si ma dopo scompare
<glpiana> ubunti, e tu come lo vedi schiaccia un tsto
<ubunti> ok, ci provo
<ubunti> ho fatto, succede la stessa cosa
<glpiana> ubunti, avevi già provato con altre versioni?
<ubunti> non ricordo bene una volta avevo lo stesso problema con un altro sistema operativo, ma non mi ricordo come passai il problema
<TaLaDo> ubunti, ma dopo aver premuto il tasto hai scelto la lingua ecc ecc oppure non ti da nulla?
<ubunti> si si
<ubunti> glpiana, ho trovato qualcosa posso postare il link?
<glpiana> ubunti, postalo
<ubunti> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<glpiana> ubunti, a parte che è roba vecchia, ma la prova con nomodeset l'hai appena fatta
<ubunti> ma li dice di modificare un file
<glpiana> ubunti, sì, ma è la stessa cosa.
<glpiana> tra l'altro senza avere installato non avresti modo di modificare file
<nicotano> salve
<ubunti> glpiana
<glpiana> ubunti,
<ubunti> ma volendo modificare il file,dove lo trovo???
<glpiana> ubunti, fin che noninstalli quel file non esiste. se hai opzioni diverse da nomodeset da provare e che non sono elencate da f6 puoi inserirle a mano nella riga che ti appare dopo la scelta delle lingua
<ubunti> allora ora sn sulla lingua
<jason_hudson> Lingua: Italiano non abbreviato         :D
<ubunti> glpiana
<ubunti> su f6 mi compaiono 7 voci
<ubunti> acpi=off noapic nolapic edd=on nodmraid nomodest solo software libero quale di queste devo selezionare
<davide_> chiedo esiste un programma per mandare sms gratis con ununtu
<cristian_c> davide_ esisteva moiosms e galicesms, ma non credo siano nei repo ufficiali
<davide_> le tro in interner e funiza
<glpiana> ubunti, quella da provare era nomodeset
<marvinh> ciao ragazzi! ho una internet key Huawei E353 che su ubuntu 10.04.4 fa i capricci. digitando il comando lsusb a volta mi da come risultato questo: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. (in questo caso la chiavetta funziona) e a volte mi da questo: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<marvinh> ciao ragazzi! ho una internet key Huawei E353 che su ubuntu 10.04.4 fa i capricci. digitando il comando lsusb a volta mi da come risultato questo: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. (in questo caso la chiavetta funziona) e a volte mi da questo: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 12d1:14fe Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. (internet key non funzionante)
<marvinh> come posso forzare il sistema obbligandolo a individuare la chiavetta come 12d1:1506 e non come 12d1:14fe?
<DAMN3dg1rl> marvinh, non puoi ....
<DAMN3dg1rl> quello è il nome hw
<DAMN3dg1rl> o cambi chiavetta o nada
<marvinh> DAMN3dg1rl, non c'è un modo per farla sempre funzionare sempre?
<glpiana> marvinh, come te la cavi col tedesco?
<marvinh> glpiana, male :-) perchè?
<DAMN3dg1rl> marvinh, io evito le chiavette come la peste.. non è che per caso hai un cell che fa anche da hot spot wifi ( molti ora lo fanno )
<glpiana> marvinh, lol, perchè c'è un post per l'uso di modemswitch per la tua chiavetta http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/umts-stick-wir-nicht-erkannt/
<glpiana> marvinh, guarda qui allora http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=499303
<marvinh> glpiana, ora ci do un'occhiata intanto aggiungo alcune informazioni importanti: poichè con ubuntu 12.04 la chiavetta si collega ho installato su ubuntu 10.04 i pacchetti usb-modeswitch e usb-modeswitch-data (della 12.04) + kernel 3.2.0-23 generic pae. con questi pacchetti la chiavetta funziona ma come già detto da lsusb idproduct e idvendor cambiano durante il riavvio del sistema
<airone> salve a tutti
<airone> ho disabilitato pulse audio
<glpiana> airone, a che pro?
<DAMN3dg1rl> airone, hai fatto bene ;)
<airone> e sono spariti i suoni di sistema
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, io lo disabilito a tutti i pc
<airone> pulse va in conflitto con skype
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, io a nessuno
<glpiana> airone, che conflitto?
<airone> come faccio a ripristinare i suoni di sistema con alsa?
<DAMN3dg1rl> airone, installa alsa-base  , alsa-utils e poi da alsamixer attivi tutti i canali
<airone> skype freeza sempre
<airone> ok
<airone> provo
<airone> io ho installato gnome-alsamixer
<airone> fa lo stesso?
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, la lella usava ubuntu, un aggiornamento ha sputtanato pulse , e non ci siamo parlate per una sett su skype
<DAMN3dg1rl> airone, cosa si porta come dipendenze?
<airone> 1 min... vedo...
<airone> se riesco..
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, alsa-base è installato di default
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, utils, non mi pare
<airone> libasound2
<airone> libc6
<airone> libcc
<airone> gconf
<glpiana> airone, oh
<DAMN3dg1rl> airone, usa pastebinit se le dep sono molte
<glpiana> airone, non postare qui la lista della spesa per favore
<airone> libglib
<airone> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> !pastebin | airone
<ubot-it> airone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<airone> scusate
<airone> ma sono finiti
<DAMN3dg1rl> airone, impara sto sito , e usalo d'ora in poi
<DAMN3dg1rl> airone, allora , sudo aptitude install alsa-utils
<airone> alsabase e alsautils non ci sono nelle dipendenze
<airone> ok
<glpiana> airone, sono solo is uoni di sistema che non vanno? l'audio dei programmi funziona?
<airone> faccio
<airone> l'audio dei programmi funziona alla grande
<ang3lon3ro> ciao a tuttiiiiiiiii
<DAMN3dg1rl> !domanda | ang3lon3ro
<ubot-it> ang3lon3ro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> O.o
<airone> aptitude comando sconosciuto
<glpiana> airone, va installato aptitude
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, che significa aptitude comando sconosciuto ???
<airone> sudo get
<ang3lon3ro> miciao ragazzi
<airone> sudo apt-get install aptitude?
<glpiana> airone, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<DAMN3dg1rl> airone, non serve
<DAMN3dg1rl> fai sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<ang3lon3ro> mi serve una mano per cambiare questo benedetto tema di ubuntu 12.04 :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> dimenticavo che gli ubuntari sono sboroni
<airone> non  mi permette di installare aptitude
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, cambi il tema dalle impostazioni di sistema -> aspetto
<ang3lon3ro> lol
<ang3lon3ro> e grazie
<glpiana> !chat | DAMN3dg1rl
<ubot-it> DAMN3dg1rl: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ang3lon3ro> ma se voglio scaricarli da gnome.org
<ang3lon3ro> come faccio ad aggiungerli nei temi
<ang3lon3ro> ?
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, dovresti poterli utilizzare tramite myunity (sempre sotto impostazioni di sistema se è installato)
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, per il resto qui non c'è supporto su pacchetti esterni, chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<airone> installate le alsa-utils
<DAMN3dg1rl> airone, riavvia
<ang3lon3ro> mi pare di no xo ho installato ubuntu tweak tool
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, dovresti poterlo fare anche con quello
<airone> ora tocca ad alsa-base
<airone> stesso comando?
<glpiana> airone, secondo me è già installato
<ang3lon3ro> il probelma è capire quali sono i temi che posso installare visto che ci sono diverse versioni
<airone> si.. le alsa utils sono già installate
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, gtk3
<glpiana> airone, parlo di alsa-base
<ang3lon3ro> ok
<airone> ora provo
<DAMN3dg1rl> airone, no
<DAMN3dg1rl> airone, sudo reboot -now
<airone> sono installate anche le "base"
<ang3lon3ro> quindi se scarico per gnome shell 3.5 non m va su questo?
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, anzitutto, hai messo gnome-shell?
<airone> non ha installato nè le utils nè le base
<ang3lon3ro> ehm ieri si
<airone> il reboot lo avevo già fatto
<ang3lon3ro> poi ho riformattato
<ang3lon3ro> perche ho fatto un casino
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, la versione che ha ubuntu 12.04 è la 3.4.1
<ang3lon3ro> e infatti
<ang3lon3ro> ce gia gnome shell la 3.4
<DAMN3dg1rl> airone, ok... forse èun problema di impostazioni temi o cose simili
<DAMN3dg1rl> enzotib ti aiuterà
<airone> con pulse funzionava tutto egregiamente
<ang3lon3ro> glpina t ricordi di me?
<ang3lon3ro> :D
<airone> ma andava in conflitto con skype
<glpiana> !nick | ang3lon3ro
<ubot-it> ang3lon3ro: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<DAMN3dg1rl> airone, è tipico
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, credo volesse sfotterti
<glpiana> airone, che versione di skype hai?
<airone> mi è rimasta l'icona del volume control di pulse
<glpiana> !chat | DAMN3dg1rl
<ubot-it> DAMN3dg1rl: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<airone> l'ultima versione di skype
<airone> 2.2.0.35
<glpiana> airone, presa dal sito o da qualche repository?
<ang3lon3ro> devo andare di la quindi?
<ang3lon3ro> -.-''
<airone> presa dal sito
<glpiana> airone, sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<airone> 32 bit
<glpiana> boh
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<ang3lon3ro> glpiana gia l altra volta mi hai aiutato cioe l hanno scorso non ti ricordi che mi ero confuso con il nik e t chiamavo pina :D
<airone> azz... vai via?
<airone> :(
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, no, non ricordo.
<ang3lon3ro> e va bhe
<glpiana> airone, devo andare. non saprei comunque come fare andare i suoni di sistema
<airone> scherzavo :) grazie lo stesso
<airone> m,olto gentile
<airone> qualche altra persona di animo gentile può aiutarmi a far funzionare i suoni di sistema con alsa?
<DAMN3dg1rl> airone, il mixer è impostato correttamente?
<Sanji> ciao raga dopo l'aggiornamento alla 12.04 (installazione pulita eliminando la 11.10 dopo aver piallato il sistema aggiornando) sto riscontrando un po' di problemi il primo è che l'update checker appena accendo il pc crasha e di conseguenza non so perchè l'applicazione segnala un problema crasha creando così un circolo vizioso interminabile. Il secondo problema è che mi sono rotto le palle di usare il flashplayer di
<Sanji>  adobe, non fa altro che crashare 2 secondi si e mezzo no, così ieri ho deciso di installare lightspark, ma ora non mi va più l'audio con youtube...
<airone> in che senso?
<DAMN3dg1rl> diamine.-.. se avessi ancora il desktop farei partire la vm per controlllare sto ubuntu
<airone> cosa devo settare nwel mixer?
<Sanji> *update-notifier
<DAMN3dg1rl> airone, i suoni di sistema devono esser indirizzati alla giusta periferica audioà
<airone> e come posso farlo?
<airone> in ubuntu 12.04 non trovo nulla al riguardo
<Sanji> ok risolto tutto :D era selezionata l'uscita hdmi per l'audio non so nemmeno come abbia fatto =)
<airone> ho solo l'icona di pulse volume control disabilitata... non vedo altri tipi di settaggi
<Sanji> raga ma come faccio a salvare il volume che setto da tutte le impostazioni/audio?? se lo metto oltre il 100% quando chiudo torna al 100% =( lo vorrei oltre siccome sappiamo tutti che rispetto a winzozz i driver audio di ubuntu non siano sto granchè
<simone_> salve a tutti, vorrei sapere come si può raggiungere una directory composta da due parole divise da uno spazio (ad es. "Driver stampante") dal terminale con comando cd
<a7x> usando lo slash
<airone> avete qualche idea?
<simone_> a7x se era in mia risposta puoi farmi un esempio?
<a7x> sì
<a7x> cd Driver\ stampante @ simone
<simone_> a7x provo subito :)
<a7x> oppure usando gli apici, cd "Driver stampante"
<Bender> Ciao, scusate: non riesco a far partire ubuntu dopo averlo installato sul portatile. Ho installato con l'opzione acpi=off e tutto è andato bene. Ora con la medesima opzione non parte "Starting load fallback graphics devices [fail]"
<simone_> a7x grandioso :) grazie mille ^^
<a7x> prego
<a7x> Bender, non so perchè hai installato con acpi=off
<Bender> a7x, perchè altrimenti andava in kernel panic
<a7x> qual'era il problema?
<a7x> la scheda video antiquata o cosa?
<ang3lon3ro> a7x mi aiuti dopo che di la fanno uso di stupefacenti :D
<a7x> °°
<Bender> a7x, probabilmente...è un computer con 2 schede video in hybrid sli. Di solito installavo normalmente e poi ne disattivavo una. Ora non riesco nemmeno a farlo partire. Ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<Bender> a7x, ho sentito che anche il modulo IR per il telecomando può dare qualche problema di kernel panic.
<ang3lon3ro> gia lo ho windows 7
<ang3lon3ro> :P
<ang3lon3ro> butta via la 64 bit metti la 32
<a7x> Bender, il problema sembra della gfx, all'avvio usi acpi=off?
<ang3lon3ro> io pure avevi installato la 64 ma non andava molto bene
<Bender> a7x si, premo "e" e alla fine della linea del kernel metto acpi=off. Non ho il kernel panic ovvero non mi lampeggia il tasto Block Maiusc. ma si blocca ugualmente. Sta fermo e vedo quella scritta che dicevo prima con la dicitura fail in rosso.
<a7x> Bender, ma che schede sono?
<Bender> credo una nvidia 9400m + 9200. La discrete card dovrebbe essere la 9200 che disabilito di solito seguendo questa guida: http://luizfar.wordpress.com/2010/06/29/how-to-switch-off-xps1340-discrete-video-card-on-linux/
<a7x> ah è un dell xps, Bender controllato per i driver sul sito dell?
<Bender> a7x, ora ho tentato di avviare in modalità grafica di emergenza ma niente, scrive qualcosa a proposito delle schede video e non riesco a leggere il log che subito ritorno al menù della modalità di ripristino.
<Bender> a7x, si. Il fatto è che se non riesco ad avviare...come faccio?
<Bender> a7x, dell xps1340
<ang3lon3ro> a7x tu hai ubuntu 12.04?
<a7x> no ang3lon3ro
<ang3lon3ro> quindi nessuno mi puo aiutare???
<ang3lon3ro> glpiana nemmeno lo ha?
<a7x> Bender, c'è un modo per avviare, te lo dico fra poco
<Bender> a7x, ok
<ang3lon3ro> bender lo hai installato affiancato a windows?
<Bender> ang3lon3ro, in un certo qual modo...ma ho fatto 2 partizioni separate una per / e una per home.
<ang3lon3ro> ma non t conveniva installarlo con wubi?
<Bender> ang3lon3ro: beh...convenire per modo di dire, sarebbe come farlo girare in una VM. Vorrei installaro  con tutti i criteri per sfruttare tutte le sue caratteristiche.
<a7x> Bender allora, nella riga del boot loader
<a7x> dovresti avere qualcosa tipo "quiet splash" sostituiscila con "nomodeset"
<Bender> a7x, ok
<a7x> anzi, se mi scrivi la parte finale della riga è meglio
<Bender> a7x non funziona
<a7x> dimmi tutta la riga
<a7x> dovrebbe portarti ad un terminale
<Bender> a7x, il recoverymode è già in opzione nomodeset.
<a7x> nulla, neanche il terminale allora?
<Best`> bene ragazzi... vado in chiusura quì in Ufficio.. :)
<Best`> Vi auguro un buon weel-end!
<Best`> ciaoooo!
<Best`> Click! *_*
<alessio_> problema all' avvio di ubuntu 12.04 non parte la grafica ma nemmeno tty anche in nomodeset
<a7x> evvai.
<a7x> alessio_, nvidia?
<alessio_> non so netbook
<alessio_> credo integrata nel processore
<a7x> Bender, sembra che 12.04 e le discrete non vadano d'accordo :)
<Bender> a7x, ouch
<a7x> non le discrete Bender, le integrate
<alessio_> a7x, con nomodeset è partita una sola volta
<a7x> alessio_, sei negli stessi panni di Bender
<Bender> a7x, che delusione però :(
<a7x> alessio_, l'errore che ti dà all'avvio normalmente qual'è?
<Bender> a7x, è possibile segnalarlo in qualche modo per avere un fix?
<a7x> Starting load fallback graphics devices [fail]? @ alessio_
<alessio_> quindi nada non si ppuo fare niente
<a7x> alessio_, nel mio piccolo no.
<a7x> Bender, sì ma bisognerebbe analizzare la situazione in modo approfondito e probabilmente entrare da una live per accedere ai log dell'avvio
<alessio_> nannes, mi parlava di dare un comando da terminale
<Bender> a7x capisco
<a7x> sì, ma se non accedi al terminale alessio_
<a7x> Bender, comunque segui questo iter: posta il tuo problema in modo completo sul forum di ubuntu
<ang3lon3ro> installate con wubi e andate bene
<alessio_> da recovery?
<a7x> alessio_, recovery = nomodeset
<alessio_> ah
<alessio_> a7x, nessun errore schermata nera illuminata
<a7x> alessio_, personalmente io sconsiglio l'ultima versione di ubuntu all'uscita
<alessio_> debian
<a7x> intendo dire che è conveniente rimanere con la penultima
<Bender> a7x, ok lo farò :)
<a7x> Bender, e nel caso in cui non riesci a risolvere in tempi brevi, spingi per farti spiegare come segnalare su launchpad il problema :)
<Bender> a7x, ok perfetto. Per ora mi limito ad usare il desktop, appeno ho un'altra oretta libera seguo il tuo consiglio. Speriamo bene
<Bender> a7x, grazie mille per il tuo tempo :)
<a7x> :)
<davide_> cianz a chi rimane
<Guest44850> ciao, qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da passarmi la lista dei repository di ubuntu 12.04? mi sà che ho combinato un pò di casino :-)
<nannes> Guest44850: Si può rigenerare con questo: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<nannes> Scegli quelli che ti servono, poi metti "generate list", e incolli quella roba nel file /etc/apt/sources.list
<ang3lon3ro> nannes vorrei installare un nuovo tema su ubuntu 12.04 desk mi potresti aiutare?
<nannes> ang3lon3ro: Ma è brutto!
<nannes> L'ho visto, con quello rovini gnome! :/
<nannes> :)
<ang3lon3ro> come è brutto -.-
<ang3lon3ro> ma è il piu scaricato
<nannes> Sul serio!xD Gnome è bello per le sue particolarità, se vuoi un temino così semplice e brutto cambia anche DE, almeno guadagni pure in prestazioni così!
<nannes> E siccome io amo gnome <3 non ti aiuterò a rovinarlo :P
<ang3lon3ro> allora consigliami un tema bello
<ang3lon3ro> e aiutami ad installarlo
<ang3lon3ro> ho gia scaricato ubuntu tweak tool
<ang3lon3ro> ci sono altri temi x gnome 3?
<barby> ang3lon3ro mi sa che non ti aiuterà a cambiare tema
<barby> :)
<barby> <nannes> E siccome io amo gnome <3 non ti aiuterò a rovinarlo :P
<ang3lon3ro> uffffffffff
<ang3lon3ro> nanneeeeeeeeesssssssssssssss
<ang3lon3ro> allora solo cambiare l immagine desk
<barby> ma dici lo sfondo del desktop???
<barby> se fai tasto destro sul desktop???
<ang3lon3ro> -.-
<nannes> -.- Guà usa questa guida che ne mette 6 diversi (tutti più o meno carini/decenti), così puoi scegliere! http://nbprashanth.wordpress.com/2011/10/01/customizing-gnome3/  Ci sono anche le istruzioni ed è semplice quindi prima di sparare 20000 domande almeno prova da solo
<vincenzo> buongiorno ragazzi, avrei un piccolo problema, quando voglio stampare un file pdf devo attendere molto tempo, tengo a precisare che prima non avevo questo problema (sono passato da poco a ubuntu 12.04)
<ang3lon3ro> nannes
<nannes> !enter | ang3lon3ro
<ubot-it> ang3lon3ro: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ang3lon3ro> ho provato ieri con 2000 guide e non ho concluso una mazza
<ang3lon3ro> ho solo pasticciato con i comandi ed ho riformattato
<nannes> ang3lon3ro: Ti dico di seguire quella -.- Non ci vuole NIENTE fidati
<nannes> lol O.O
<ang3lon3ro> ok
<ang3lon3ro> nannes ma tu hai la 12.04?
<nannes> !bug 516180 | vincenzo
<nannes> !bug 680628 | vincenzo
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 516180 in revager/1.3 "(FR) Support Keyboard shortcuts" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516180
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 680628 in poppler "Unable to print a document with evince, works correctly with Adobe Acrobat Reader" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680628
<nannes> ops:P
<nannes> !bug 516280
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 516280 in evince "Very slow printing of PDF files with evince" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516280
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> nannes stavi per dirmi qualcosa?
<nannes> vincenzo: E' un brutto bug di evince, a quanto pare basta cambiare il lettore pdf e la stampa sarà perfetta! Cerca un altro pdf reader (a malincuore, dato che evince è il migliore per velocità e robustezza)
<nannes> Leggi sopra, quei link del ubot-it ^^ Sono descrizioni del bug
<nannes> https://launchpad.net/bugs/516280  https://launchpad.net/bugs/680628
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 516280 in evince "Very slow printing of PDF files with evince" [Low,Confirmed]
<vincenzo> non ne capisco un ..........
<vincenzo> risolvo il problema cambiando il lettore pdf?
<nannes> vincenzo: esatto
<nannes> ang3lon3ro: Non ancora perchè?!
<vincenzo> hai qualche consiglio per un lettore pdf? oppure vanno bene tutti?
<ang3lon3ro> per sapere se avevi provato gia e se riscontravi problemi con questa versione
<nannes> vincenzo: il mio preferito era pidgin :( , poi ci sono Okular, xPdf o ancora FoxItReader
<vincenzo> nannes, se tu dovessi scaricarne uno, qualche scaricheresti?
<nannes> vincenzo: probabilmente Okular (nulla ti vieta di provarli tutti, poi tieni quello che preferisci)
<vincenzo> nannes grazie mille
<ang3lon3ro> nannes dal sito quale mi consigli di usare come procedura di installare gnome shell extension o di usare tweak tool? solo ke tweak tool non è uguale a quello ke ho gia scaricato io cioe ci sono piu cose nel mio
<nannes> ang3lon3ro: Se leggi quella guida  c'è scritto tutto.
<stejazz> nannes, mi dai una mano?? XD
<nannes> stejazz: che c'è?
<stejazz> volevo sistemare la situazione DE del mio netbook
<ang3lon3ro> a parte ke è in inglese poi quando dice i comandi ci sono dei siti li devo mettere pure
<ang3lon3ro> pinaaaaaaaaaa
<ang3lon3ro> :D
<nannes> ang3lon3ro: se non capisci una frase scrivi qui che traduco. Cmq si, devi usare anche gli stessi mirror
<glpiana> ola
<ang3lon3ro> nannes ho tradotto tutto in ita
<nannes> stejazz: e....? In cosa  incappi?
<ang3lon3ro> glpiana aiutami tu ke hai tanta pazienza santa
<ang3lon3ro> :D
<stejazz> ho seguito questa guida --> http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/velocizzare-ottimizzare-e-pulire-ubuntu.html
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, non so che problema hai
<ang3lon3ro> il solito di prima quando te ne andasti
<nannes> glpiana: il problema è cha vuole questo
<nannes> !pappa
<ubot-it> Non forniamo questo tipo di servizio: http://firax.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/motivacion-ubuntu.png
<ang3lon3ro> cambiare tema
<glpiana> nannes, lol
<ang3lon3ro> lol
<stejazz> solo che ora ho molte scelte quando eseguo il login ma io vorrei cancellarne un po' e tenere solo quella di default senza effetti grafici
<ang3lon3ro> si pappa pronta
<ang3lon3ro> :P
<ang3lon3ro> il problema e ke non voglio fare cavolate
<nannes> e il bello è che ti ho dato pure la pappa, ma ti ostini a non mangiarla
<nannes> xD
<ang3lon3ro> e quello il problema
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, ti ho già detto quel che sapevo. ti ho anche detto che i problemi coi temi di gnome-look.org o latri siti non sono argomento di questo canale
<ang3lon3ro> e ma di la dormono
<ang3lon3ro> e poi non hanno la stessa versione ke ho io
<glpiana> !chat | ang3lon3ro
<ubot-it> ang3lon3ro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ang3lon3ro> ok
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, e non usare le k
<ang3lon3ro> ahahahah
<ang3lon3ro> gia dimenticavo
<ang3lon3ro> lol
<ang3lon3ro> allora
<ang3lon3ro> mi arrendo
<ang3lon3ro> non cambio piu tema
<nannes> !enter | ang3lon3ro
<ubot-it> ang3lon3ro: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ang3lon3ro> ok
<FloodBotIt2> ang3lon3ro: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> stejazz, che scelte hai al login
<glpiana> ?
<ang3lon3ro> -.-
<stejazz> glpiana, come posso vederle senza terminare la sessione e perdere la connessione??
<stejazz> XD
<glpiana> stejazz, allora diciamo: quante (più o meno) scelte hai al login?
<ang3lon3ro> ditemi almeno come cabiare l immagine desk xo non quelle predefinite voglio metterne una mia come si fa?
<stejazz> cmq ho gnome, gnome 2 , gnome senza effetti grafici, ubuntu, ubuntu 2d
<stejazz> almeno 7
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, apri impostazioni di sistema --> aspetto (cosa che ti ho già detto oggi pomeriggio)
<nannes> LOL se fossi un OP ti avrei kickato con estremo piacere ang3lon3ro
<nannes> ringrazia il cielo :D
<ang3lon3ro> :(
<glpiana> stejazz, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<stejazz> l'ultima
<glpiana> stejazz, anche se non capisco che fastidio possano darti quelle sessioni
<glpiana> stejazz, e come fai ad avere gnome2?
<ang3lon3ro> ok c sono ora?
<stejazz> ma credo di aver fatto un po' di casino seguendo questa guida http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/velocizzare-ottimizzare-e-pulire-ubuntu.html
<stejazz> non mi danno fastidio volevo solo rendere + veloce il mio pc che è un po' datato
<stejazz> e quindi cancellare tutto il superfluo
<glpiana> stejazz, quello che non avvii, anche se installato, non appesantisce il tuo pc
<Boldone> salve, vorrei chiedere se si puo aggiungere nella partizione ext4 dove ho installato 12.04 dello spazio libero dell mio hard disc. è possibile? grazie
<glpiana> Boldone, dipende da dove è situato lo spazio libero
<nannes> stejazz: il modo per provarli senza perdere la chat c'è..... vai su terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get install irssi
<nannes> A quel punto premi Ctrl+Alt+f1 fai login e scrivi "irssi" poi torna qui con Ctrl+Alt+f7  ;)
<glpiana> Boldone, scrivi in un terminale: sudo fdisk -l          e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Boldone
<ubot-it> Boldone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ang3lon3ro> oooooooooo o
<stejazz> mi dice configurazione in corso di gdm...
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, o ti adatti a un comportamento civile su questo canale o ti sbatto fuori
<stejazz> credo sia una roba che mi ha fatto installae in quella maledetta guida... XD
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, hai aperto le impostazioni di sistema?
<glpiana> stejazz, ti ha fatto mettere gdm al posto di lightdm
<ang3lon3ro> e allora aiutatemi un attimo sono su aspetto ma io voglio inserire come desk un immagine perosnale come faccio a caricarla?
<nannes> stejazz: Hai fatto come ho scritto?
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, lo vedi che sotto le immagini c'è un + ?
<ang3lon3ro> si
<Boldone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/967325/
<Alessio> enzotib, we enzooo come va?? ho un'altro problemino tanto per cambiare :D appena loggo mi esce sempre in basso a destra un'icona di divieto con scritto update-notifier...come posso risolvere?? (ubuntu 12.04 + gnome shell 3.4)
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, cosa vorrà mai dire?
<stejazz> glpiana, si ma non mi ha fatto togliere lightdm e ora li ho tutti e 2 e fanno casino...
<ang3lon3ro> uaaaaaaaa cosi facile :D
<ang3lon3ro> grazie pinaaaaaaa tvb ;°)
<glpiana> stejazz, no, all'avvio (dopo reboot) si avvia solo il predefinito
<Alessio> stejazz, apri synaptic e rimuovi il pacchetto lightdm
<stejazz> nannes, no ora lo faccio
<nannes> AHAHAHAHAHAH
<stejazz> grazie
<glpiana> Alessio, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | Alessio mostraci cosa esce
<ubot-it> Alessio mostraci cosa esce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alessio> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/967335/
<stejazz> nannes, mi esce un terminale nero e blu con delle scritte in inglese e status da cui posso impartire dei comandi...
<glpiana> Alessio, ora sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> nannes, ma proprio irssi dovevi fargli mettere?
<nannes> stejazz: puoi chattare da li! Cosi puoi cambiare senza terminare sessione! Scrivi /connect irc.freenode.net   poi /join #ubuntu-it
<nannes> glpiana: da terminale conosco solo lui :O
<Alessio> glpiana, è tutto aggiornato, potrei aver fatto danni rimuovendo dalle applicazioni d'avvio la verifica degli aggiornamenti??
<nannes> (serviva da terminale adesso) ^
<glpiana> Alessio, vediamo: dpkg -l | grep update         e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> nannes, ok
<stejazz> nannes, ok rientro allora
<stejazz> spero di non fare danni
<stejazz> ahahahha
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<Alessio> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/967342/
<ang3lon3ro> riciao a tutti
<nannes> stejazz: che vuol dir "rientro"? ora puoi rimanere, connettiti pure con tutti e due insieme
<glpiana> Alessio, sembra tutto ok, hai ancora l'icona di cui parlavi?
<Alessio> glpiana, no però sono sicuro che se riavvio rispunta
<glpiana> Alessio, riavvia e vediamo
<nannes> Non succede niente stejazz!! Ripeto: Ctrl+alt+fi(torni alla finestra di prima) scrivi /connect irc.freenode.net   poi scrivi /join #ubuntu-it    e ci parli da li ;)
<Alessio> glpiana, ok
<ang3lon3ro> ciao ragazzi me ne vado x oggi rinuncio
<ang3lon3ro> ma ritornero :P
<joker_> nannes: eccomi
<Alessio> glpiana, ok risolto grazie :D
<ang3lon3ro> ciaoooooooooooooooooo
<glpiana> Alessio, :)
<ang3lon3ro> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<glpiana> ang3lon3ro, dacci un taglio
<joker_> scrivo dalle tenebre :D
<Alessio> raga qualcuno mi può dare una mano con il synaptic (il touchpad per intenderci)
<nannes> joker_: perfetto ci sei! Ora con ctrl+alt+f7  e  ctrl+alt+f1 cambia dall'uno all'altro, e puoi fare quello che ti serve scrivendo qui allo stesso tempo
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Alessio
<ubot-it> Alessio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<joker_> nannes: quindi se torno alla normalità
<joker_> e faccio termina sessione ti posso scrivere tornando qua
<joker_> ok ora provo
<nannes> si joker_
<Alessio> da quando ho aggiornato ad ubuntu 12.04 i tasti del touchpad non funzionano più, a meno che non metto due dita sul touchpad e poi clicco il tasto ma non sempre va (questo per quanto riguarda il destro) mentre il sinistro è proprio morto ero riuscito a rianimarlo seguendo una guida ma non riesco più a trovarla
<Alessio> glpiana, scusa ma solo dio sa cosa mi sono fumato oggi :D
<Boldone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/967325/
<glpiana> Boldone, hai idea di cosa hai su /dev/sda6 ?
<joker_> ok allora nannes le scelte che ho come DE sono: gnome, gnome classic, gnome (no effects), recovery console, ubuntu, ubuntu 2d e user defined session
<Boldone> si é una partizione ntfs, se posso aggiungere questa al ext4 va bene lo stesso!
<glpiana> Boldone, allora da livecd (perchè il disco deve essere smontato) con gparted (dopo esserti fatto un bacckup di tutto quello che ti è prezioso) ridimensioni la sda6 e poi allarghi la sda7
<glpiana> joker_, e che de usi tu?
<joker_> glpiana: vorrei usare la meno dispensiosa
<Boldone> ok, grazie!
<glpiana> joker_, quindi gnome classic no effects. leva gnome-shell
<glpiana> joker_, le altre lasciale, meglio non ravanare a togliere unity
<catai> buonasera a tutti
<glpiana> joker_, che poi ripeto, se non le avvii non pesano sul sistema (vale anche per gnome-shell)
<joker_> glpiana: come tolgo gnome-shell?
<joker_> ah ok
<joker_> allora come posso impostare la mia di default??
<glpiana> joker_, non la prende come deault dopo averla scelta una volta?
<joker_> non ho mai provato
<glpiana> joker_, prova :)
<joker_> ma tutte le impostazioni che ho salvato nelle altre DE??
<joker_> glpiana: giusto :)
<joker_> glpiana: e quel problema di lightdm e gdm??
<catai> una domanda: devo cercare dei file nel file system, uso cerca da nautilus, siccome è un pò lunga si pianta un pochetto. Poi volevo avere la possibilità di ordinare i risultati per dimensione, cosa che nautilus non permette (mi pare). Esiste un'altra applicazione/comando per cercare file con una certa estensione nel file system?
<glpiana> joker_, sono file o directory, che e non vengono lette tc etc etc
<joker_> glpiana: quindi se le lascio non ha importanza sulla velocità e sul consumo di batteria??
<glpiana> joker_, se visualizzi i risultati come elnco li puoi ordinare
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> catai,  se visualizzi i risultati come elnco li puoi ordinare
<glpiana> joker_, esatto
<joker_> glpiana: non era x me mi sa... XD
<nannes> Che mi sono perso
<joker_> ah no scusa LOL
<joker_> cmq glpiana x lightdm e gdm come posso fare??
<catai> glpiana: si però ci mette un quarto d'ora e mezzo e diventa tutto grigio, non c'è un comando da terminale o qcs del genere?
<joker_> io avevo letto in quella guida che lightdm è + pesante e di mettere gdm
<joker_> è vero??
<glpiana> joker_, ne usi solo uno quindi puoi fare a meno di toccarli. oppure uno lo disinstalli se la cosa ti tranquillizza
<glpiana> catai, nautilus è così. puoi provare, altrimenti, da terminale
<joker_> non vanno in conflitto??
<glpiana> joker_, la differenza è ben poca e ne usi solo uno ti ripeto
<catai> eh, appunto, che comando gli posso dare da term? glpiana
<glpiana> catai, locate nomefile   e poi eventualmente sort, ma dovrei cercare l'opzione
<joker_> glpiana: come posso togliere uno dei 2?
<catai> alllora gli do: locate *.png ? glpiana
<joker_> glpiana: guarda paste.ubuntu.com/967379/
<joker_> nannes: mi hai lasciato nella cacca ahahah :D
<glpiana> joker_, hai un gestore di pacchetti aperto?
<glpiana> catai, uscirà un bel po' di roba
<joker_> non credo
<joker_> anzi credo proprio di no
<catai> m'è uscito il risultato di nautilus, e son riuscito ad ordinarlo per dimensione, grazie x ora glpiana
<glpiana> joker_, riavvia e riprova
<glpiana> catai, :)
<joker_> glpiana: ok
<catai> in realtà stavo cercando la cartella dove stanno gli sfondi di ubuntu, per caso tu lo sai? glpiana
<glpiana> catai, /usr/share/backgrounds/ forse
<filo1234> forse wallpapers
<catai> oh! grazie! era quello che cercavo! glpiana
<joker_> glpiana, hai per caso dato un'occhiata a quella guida??
<catai> dunque gli sondi sono in formato jpg. In realtà io stavo cercando di mettere uno sfondo al grub, e ho trovato un programmino (ancora non l'ho istallato) che accetta solo file formato png o tga, allora volevo vedere se ce n'era qualcuno su ubuntu glpiana
<glpiana> joker_, molto veloce
<glpiana> catai, mai messo uno sfondo a grub, sorry
<joker_> era da seguire secondo te o erano ca**ate??
<catai> niente, ora mi fermo, mi sa che rischio di fare più casino di quello che già ho. grazie ancora glpiana
<catai> buona sera a tutti
<robytrevi> catai: prendi l'immagine che vuoi, con gimp salvala in formato png e chiamala moreblue-orbit-grub.png e mettila in /boot/grub
<robytrevi> doh....
<glpiana> joker_, bah, a me non convincono ste guide. perchè non dovrebbero metterle di default ste modifiche se fossero così valide in generale?
<joker_> glpiana, è vero... anche io ci ho pensato solo che magari disabilitare un po' di cose x quei pc come il mio che non hanno bisogno di caricare tutte quelle risorse
<joker_> che sono superflue non mi sembrava una cattiva idea...
<glpiana> joker_, un desktop environment leggero di solito è la soluzione migliore. se gnome classic no effects è ancora pesante puoi provare xfce o lxde
<joker_> nono, non è pesante ma x caricare le varie azioni che intrapendo ci mette un po'...
<glpiana> joker_, eh?
<joker_> glpiana, per esempio quando sto su internet a volte si blocca.. oppure quando apro + programmi insieme...
<joker_> o quando eseguo un aggiornamento....
<glpiana> joker_, ma che processore hai e quanta ram?
<joker_> ram 1 g
<joker_> 1gb
<joker_> e cpu non lo so... XD
<glpiana> joker_, scheda video?
<joker_> qual era il comando?? lspci giusto??
<glpiana> lspci | grep -i vga
<joker_> x vedere anche la cpu??
<joker_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<glpiana> joker_, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<glpiana> joker_, comunque non dovrebbe loccarsi. resetta gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | joker_
<ubot-it> joker_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<joker_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/967446/
<glpiana> joker_, confrmo non deve bloccarsi
<Bender> a7x, ti ho scritto in pvr
<Bender> *pvt
<joker_> non è che si blocca proprio ma va a rilento...
<glpiana> joker_, quando lo fa, controlla con il comando top in terminale cosa sta usando più risorse
<joker_> simpatico top XD
<joker_> ma come individuo il programma??
<glpiana> joker_, quello che usa più risorse sta in testa
<joker_> c'è il mio nome utente e basta
<glpiana> joker_, O.o
<glpiana> joker_, guarda la colonna command
<glpiana> devo andare
<glpiana> adios
<joker_> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/210996
<joker_> okok grazie di tutto
<joker_> buona serata ;)
<bobbybong> joker_,  è un netbook?
<joker_> bobbybong, si :)
<laidon> 'sera
<bobbybong> io uso kubuntu  ha un interfaccia per netbook che di sicuro è meglio di quel gnome che ti taglia il terminale
<laidon> la mia partizione ntfs non mi permette di modificare i permessi rwx, nemmeno da root. Forse è il comportamento desiderato di ubuntu?
<enzotib> laidon, non c'entra ubuntu, ntfs "è" così
<enzotib> laidon, c'è un modo per avere qualcosa di simile a ext4
<filo1234> laidon: non puoi usare i permessi unix su ntfs
<Bender> Dopo mille peripezie ho installato ubuntu 12.04 sul portatile :) Unica pecca mi ritrovo la tastiera e i tasti del mouse inibiti se premo il tasto Fn sulla tastiera per regolare la luminosità del LCD oppure la retroilluminazione della tastiera.
<Bender> C'è qualcosa che posso fare per evitarlo?
<nannes> Bender: I tasti funzione hanno bisogno di applicazioni per interpretarli.
<nannes> Che ci sono solo su win
<laidon> enzotib, filo1234: prima però riuscivo ad estrarre un rar dentro la partizione, ora mi dà problemi di modifica permessi
<Bender> nannes, funzionano benissimo però, solo che dopo mi si blocca la tastiera
<Bender> e devo riavviare
<Bender> ctrl+alt+f1 funziona e riavvio con sudo reboot
<enzotib> laidon, ma estrae e dà dei warning, o proprio non estrae?
<nannes> Bender: quindi tanto benissimo non fungono se si blocca XD
<nannes> *tanto bene
<Bender> nannes, hahaha hai ragione anche tu :) Intendevo dire che alla combinazione Fn+tasto la rispettiva funzione è assegnata e funzionante ovvero alza o abbassa la luminosità etc.
<laidon> enzotib, fa tutta l'operazione di estrazione, creando la cartella, poi alla fine esce l'errore che non è possibile modificare i permessi in rwxr-xr-x e cancella il file che stava estraendo
<enzotib> laidon, prova a montare da terminale con l'opzione -o permissions
<laidon> enzotib, nello specifico un file video
<Bender> nannes, credo sia proprio il tastino Fn, come lo premo ZAC...si blocca tutta la tastiera
<laidon> enzotib, mount -o permissions /partizione/da/montare ?
<enzotib> laidon, mount -o permissions /dev/sda1 /media/win, per esempio
<laidon> devo prima smontarlo?
<enzotib> laidon, sì
<nannes> Bender: per caso si comporta come se fn rimanesse premuto anche se lo lasci??
<Bender> nannes, no...
<laidon> enzotib, mi dà errore "mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, ..."
<enzotib> laidon, ma sarà mica fat32?
<laidon> enzotib, hai ragione è vfat: è l'altra partizione che è ntfs
<enzotib> laidon, l'opzione permissions è specifica di ntfs
<laidon> ho confuso le 2 partizioni, questa che mi interessa è fat32
<enzotib> laidon, è unrar il programma?
<laidon> uso gestore di archivi predefinito
<enzotib> laidon, è comunque un archivio rar?
<laidon> sì
<laidon> mi capita sia con rar che tar
<enzotib> laidon, ma tu riesci a modificare/creare file su quella partizione?
<laidon> sì sì
<laidon> solo ho notato che in quella partizione non estraggo i file
<enzotib> laidon, possiamo provare da terminale?
<laidon> sì ok
<enzotib> laidon, allora, apri un terminale e seguimi
<Guest66516> bobbybong, scusa si era spento il pc XD
<enzotib> laidon, spostati con cd nel mountpoint della partizione
<Guest66516> avevi scritto qualcosa??
<laidon> enzotib, perdonami un attimo: ho notato che rimontando la partizione non ho permesso di scrittura
<enzotib> laidon, poteva essere questo il problema anche prima, non potevi scrivere e non te ne eri accorto?
<laidon> no no, prima potevo scrivere
<laidon> copiavo i file
<laidon> ho fatto mount /origine/partizione destinazione/partizione
<laidon> è corretto o manca qualcosa?
<enzotib> laidon, se lo fai da terminale, con sudo, solo root avrà i permessi,
<laidon> ah ecco :)
<enzotib> laidon, quindi o aggiungi delle opzioni per il tuo utente, oppure conviene farlo da filemanager
<laidon> da filemanager come lo monto?
<enzotib> laidon, come hai sempre fatto
<enzotib> laidon, smonta e segui il tuo metodo usuale
<laidon> a me lo monta all'avvio, non lo faccio manualmente
<enzotib> laidon, ah, ce l'hai in fstab?
<laidon> sì
<enzotib> laidon, ok, allora smonta e poi sudo mount -a
<laidon> perfetto, son tornati i permessi di scrittura :)
<laidon> enzotib, mountpoint della partizione intendi /dev o /media ?
<enzotib> laidon, /media/qualcosa
<laidon> perfetto
<laidon> ci sono
<enzotib> laidon, prendiamo un tar, ce l'hai. Se sì, dov'è?
<isotta> buonasera
<enzotib> !ciao | isotta
<ubot-it> isotta: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<isotta> grazie siete sempre gentili
<laidon> enzotib, ho un rar nella /media/sda5 se va bene
<enzotib> laidon, ok
<enzotib> laidon, unrar l /media/sda5/file.rar
<enzotib> laidon, questo è solo per vedere il contenuto
<enzotib> laidon, metti l'output su pastebin
<ubunti> ragazzi buonasera, ho scaricato la versione ubuntu 12.04 e l'ho masterizzata su un dvd, ora vorrei metterla su una pennetta, lo posso farlo????
<alessio_> ubunti, lili usb
<laidon> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/967529/
<filo1234> !usb | ubunti
<ubot-it> ubunti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<nannes> filo1234: tu ti sei informato sul referendum del 6? che voti?
<nannes> almeno le 4 storiche io le vorrei tenere
<enzotib> laidon, ok, ora sostituisci la "l" con "x"
<ubunti> utilizzo mac
<nannes> OPS sono sul canale supporto
<nannes> xD
<Bender> nannes, ho scoperto la combinazione incriminata
<nannes> bene! cos'era Bender?
<Bender> nannes, Fn+Freccia destra
<nannes> e che faceva? :s
<enzotib> laidon, poi se dà errore, sempre l'output su pastebin
<Bender> nannes, mi scompare anche il cursore del testo! e devo riavviare. Tutti gli altri Fn funzionano benissimo
<Bender> nannes, è il comando che uso per la retroilluminazione della tastiera :(
<laidon> enzotib, da terminale "All OK"
<laidon> però questo ho notato che lo estrae anche da gui, mi sa che dipende dal tipo di file
<enzotib> laidon, ok, trovane uno che non funziona
<laidon> ok enzotib, se mi dai 10/15 minuti che lo sto prelevando
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> cd
<Alessio> enzotib, we buona sera :D mi potresti ridire come impostare la luminosità al massimo al login di ubuntu?? ora parte al massimo appena lo accendo, ma quando finisce l'animazione di plymouth esce per 1 nano secondo una schermata tutta grigia e mi sono accorto che con il comando dell'altra volta non la faceva...mi potresti dare una mano per l'ennesima volta?? grazie 1000 :D
<Alessio> raga cosa dite driver open, proprietari scaricati dal sito dell'amd o driver aggiuntivi??
<laidon> enzotib, ho trovato il file da estrarre, provo come prima da terminale?
<laidon> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/967581/
<enzotib> laidon, spe che guardo
<enzotib> laidon, come puoi leggere, l'errore è dovuto al fatto che è un multivolume
<laidon> però l'errore che mi spunta a video parla di modifica dei permessi
<enzotib> laidon, può darsi che file-roller dia un errore generico, quello che si legge lì invece è ben chiaro
<laidon> enzotib, e allora come mai nella home lo estrae e nella partizione fat32 dà quell'errore?
<filo1234> da quello che dice dovresti estrarre prima il primo archivio
<filo1234> poi gli altri
<filo1234> non c'entra la partzione IMHO
<enzotib> laidon, forse nella home trova il primo volume?
<laidon> enzotib, ma è lo stesso file, da una parte lo trova e dall'altra no? O_o
<enzotib> laidon, non è detto, se nella stessa dir unrar trova l'altro volume che cerca, il comportamento può essere diverso
<enzotib> laidon, è effettivamente un archivio multivolume? hai gli altri volumi? e dove si trovano?
<laidon> sì gli altri volumi sono tutti dentro l'archivio
<enzotib> eh?
<laidon> cioè è un archivio che contiene i vari r01 r02 r03 ...
<filo1234> eh appunto
<enzotib> laidon, non hai da nessuna parte un file di nome The.Big.Bang.Theory.S05E23.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION.t00 ?
<enzotib> laidon, ma è un tar o un rar?
<giordano60> ciao
<ubunti> raga, c'è qualcuno che se ne intende di ubuntu su mac????
<filo1234> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<ubunti> se installo ubuntu su hd esterno posso leggerlo da tutti i mac?
<giordano60> ho un pentium 4 CPU--1500 MHZ---ho comperato in fiera  delle ram (  DDR 333 MHZ PC2700 ) comunicandomi che andavano bene alla mia scheda madre ,P4CXAD, dove montava DDR 133MHZ PC2100, risultato una lentezza nell' utilizzo di ubuntu 12.04, non devo utilizzare queste memorie comperate ?
<ubunti> giordano60, penso che le ram vadano sulla stessa frequenza
<dod> girano tutte come gira quella piu' lenta.
<ubunti> se la tua scheda madre monta ddr 133mhz,
<ubunti> e hai messo ddr333, devi vedere se la tua scheda madre le supporti....
<giordano60> azz
<dod> se le supporta le 333mhz. monta solo quelle e non le mescolare con una o piu' 133.
<dod> se sono compatibili ma non le supporta vanno tutte a 133. se non sono compatibili non le puoi usare
<giordano60> ho messo due ram da 1gib ddr333mhz, aprendo ubuntu 12.04, mi sembra lento ci vogliono 60 secondi per vedere il desktop
<ubunti> eh ma la tua scheda madre queste le supporta
<dod> quando fai un avvio se da bios il pc ha settato il check delle ram ci mette di piu' a fare il boot. e' ovvio.
<giordano60> non lo so se la scheda le sopporta
<dod> devi controllare se le supporta, 2 se sono almeno compatibili, 3 se nel bios al boot fa' il check delle ram. puoi disabilitare quella funzione e velocizzare il boot.
<ubunti> sulla scheda madre c'è una sigla, scrivitela e fai un controlla sulla scheda madre e vedi ke supporta
<dod> qui siamo ot comunque.
<dod> vai di google quando sai il modello preciso.
<dod> vedi il pc quanta ram vede. le hai gia' montate no?
<giordano60> le 2 ram le ho montate
<MZ_> salve
<giordano60> dod, strumenti di misura--monitor di sistema-- il pc vede memoria 2 gib
<dod> e ne hai montate quante?
<giordano60> due da 1 gib
<MZ_> ragazzi ho un problema a montare una partizione ext3  posso chiedere aiuto?
<dod> uguali a 333mhz?
<giordano60> si
<MZ_> giordano60: il si era per me? :)
<dod> allora sono compatibili. prova ad andare nel bios e vedere se hai opzioni di boot rapido e disattiva il check ram all'avvio.
<enzotib> !chiedi | MZ_
<ubot-it> MZ_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<aesaso> che bot patetico .-. chiedere di chiedere e' una normale forma di cortesia
<MZ_> mount /dev/sda7 test -t auto
<enzotib> aesaso, non è così che funzionano i canali di freenode
<MZ_> oppure con -t ext3
<enzotib> !enter | MZ_
<ubot-it> MZ_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<sebaaa> salve,ho installato kubuntu ma non funziona a dovere..ho tutto lo schermo troppo zummato e non centrato ed ogni tanto il monitor segna "out of range"..helpme
<giordano60> dod,  ora provo, spengo ed entro nel bios
<dod> sebaaa che vga hai?
<MZ_> mi da errore allora do il comando dmesg | tail  e vedo:ext3-fs : couldn't mount because of unsopported optiona features
<aesaso> vediamo che altro comando tira fuori da quell'orribile bot per criticare la gente senza far fatica
<sebaaa> integrata sulla scheda video radeon ma non so quale..
<enzotib> !chat | aesaso
<ubot-it> aesaso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> aesaso, e se non ti piace il canale puoi anche andare altrove, sennò rispettane le regole
<dod> lspci | grep VGA  in terminale sebaaa
<enzotib> MZ_, ma hai formattato tu quella partizione?
<aesaso> enzotib, io me ne vado, ma con quel coso fate ridere i polli
<sebaaa> se faccio control alt f1 mi va in out of range
<dod> sebaaa controlla se riesci ad andare nel menu. devi avere un programma sotto sistema che si chiama driver hardware o driver aggiuntivi. vedi se ti dice di attivare un driver specifico per la tua ati.
<MZ_> enzotib ho installato un nuovo SO in un'altra partizione, in questa (sda7) ho ubuntu, ma non riesco piu' a montarla nemmeno per prendere i file
<dod> debaaa cerca konsole nel menu.  applicazioni- sistema- terminale
<enzotib> MZ_, come mai è ext3, sono ormai anni che ext4 è il default
<MZ_> enzotib: non lo so :S l'ho installato 2 anni fa questo ubuntu
<sebaaa> sta scaricando 2 driver..è molto che non uso distro-linux,non ricordo piu nulla..
<enzotib> MZ_, sudo blkid, su pastebin
<Carlin0> a proposito enzotib , se ho la partizione home in ext3 posso abbinargli la / in ext4 ?
<enzotib> !pastebin | MZ_
<ubot-it> MZ_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dod> sebaaa se scarica e installa i driver poi fai un riavvio.
<enzotib> Carlin0, immagino di sì, non uso ext3 da una vita, però
<dod> forse il problema era che non avevi driver video adeguati alla tua scheda video.
<sebaaa> d'accordo..se risolvo o meno ti faccio sapere grazie..
<robytrevi> Carlin0: non dovresti avere problemi
<dod> il programma li scarica li installa e li attiva. quando riavvii devi controllare che siano attivi i driver
<Carlin0> ok grazie ...
<MZ_> enzotib: /dev/sda7 ha SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" e UUID che non copio.   scrivo qui perchè ho la connessione a internet da un altro pc
<sebaaa> si si ottimo..
<enzotib> MZ_, e sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt, che errore dà?
<ubunti> ragazzi
<sebaaa> quali drive attivo secondo te?"aggiornamenti post relase" o "versione current" ne posso scegliere solo uno..
<ubunti> sto installando ubuntu
<ubunti> mi da un errore
<ubunti> l'errore è questo "non è stato definito alcun file system di root. correggere questo problema nel menu partizionamento"
<MZ_> enzotib: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda7, missing codepage or other error   poi dice di dare dmesg | tail  dove sta l'errore che ho scritto prima
<enzotib> MZ_, prova a fare un fsck
<enzotib> MZ_, sudo fsck /dev/sda7
<robytrevi> ubunti: stai usando il partizionamento manua,e?
<ubunti> ho messo il cd dentro
<ubunti> e sn arrivato a una finestra dove mi dice tipo d'installazione
<ubunti> dove sbaglio
<MZ_> enzotib: filsystem has unsopported features while trying to open/dev/sda7  e poi ci sono 4 righe dove dice che non riesce a leggere il superblock o non è descritto un filsystem di tipo ext2 corretto     come mai c'è questo ext2? e come mai al comando prima c'è sia ext2 che ext3?
<dod> ubunti hai esigenze particolari di installazione?
<dod> devi scegliere tu la partizione?
<ubunti> no ho un hd da 500gb
<ubunti> e voglio
<ubunti> installarci sopra ubuntu
<enzotib> MZ_, ext3 è una estensione di ext2, quindi ci sono delle sovrapposizioni di concetti
<dod> e' vuoto?
<ubunti> si
<dod> allora parti con il cd. e non scegliere niente. quando hai il desktop live di ubuntu vedi un'icona da qualche parte, installa ubuntu. ci clicchi sopra. non scegliere installazione avanzata. scegli automatica o normale non so come lo riporta adesso.
<dod> deve fare tutto da se in automatico.
<ubunti> eh io ho fatto cosi
<enzotib> MZ_, sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda7, potrebbe scrivere parecchia roba
<ubunti> però io sto facendo questa operazione da un mac
<ubunti> e arrivo a un certo punto che mi dice di cancellare osx o di fare una partizione
<dod> ubunti.
<dod> se metti ubuntu su un disco suo, dedicato, fai una bella cosa ubunti
<dod> stacca tutti gli hd della macchina tranne quello dove devi mettere ubuntu
<dod> poi riparti da cd.
<MZ_> enzotib:  un attimo che passo da chiavetta e te la pastebinno,oppure sai dirmi cosa guardare di preciso?
<dod> ubuntu il disco vuoto da 500gb deve essere l'unico nella macchina collegato quando installi ubuntu.
<enzotib> MZ_, cerca superblocco di backup
<Carlin0> dod, secondo me invece c'è una migliore gestione dei dischi mettendo tutti i SO sul medesimo disco e su un altr i dati
<ubunti> ma pure la prima volta mi ha fatto questo scherzo
<dod> quando hai messo ubuntu ricolleghi tutti i dischi, parti al boot con il disco di ubuntu come disco di boot impostato da bios. poi apri ubuntu, apri il terminale e dai il comando sudo update-grub. al riavvio successivo il pc vedra' tutti i so installati, pure osx o windows.
<MZ_> enzotib: ne ho 10 pastebinno solo quelli?
<enzotib> MZ_, basta il primo di backup (escluso il primario)
<dod> si Carlin0, non parlo di gestione migliore o peggiore ma di non avere problemi ad installare quando non padroneggi gparted. o non sai recuperare mbr di windows, oppure hai osx frai piedi. :)
<MZ_> backup superblock at 32768, group descriptors at 32769-32770
<enzotib> MZ_, ok, proviamo allora sudo fsck.ext3 -b 32768 /dev/sda7
<MZ_> enzotib: bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda7 e le 4 righe di prima
<enzotib> MZ_, sono a corto di idee
<enzotib> MZ_, fino a quando ha funzionato questa partizione?
<MZ_> enzotib: fino a prima di installare un nuovo os, mi avrà incasinato tutto quell'instllazione ovviamente...
<enzotib> MZ_, perché quella installazione avrebbe dovuto modificare questo filesystem?
<MZ_> enzotib: perchè, non ne ho idea, però prima funzionava e dopo non funziona quindi...
<esulu> we
<enzotib> MZ_, almeno dicesse qual è la "unsupported feature"
<MZ_> enzotib: aspetta smanettando avevo visto un numero cerco
<MZ_> enzotib: unsupported optional features (240)
<enzotib> MZ_, prova questo: sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda7 /mnt
<esulu> che stai facendo enzotib tanto per capire
<esulu> monti una partizione per caso
<esulu> ?!!
<enzotib> esulu, cerchiamo di risolvere problemi, come al solito :)
<MZ_> enzotib: unknown filesystem ext4   (ora sto da puppy in live, una versione che ha qualche annetto. provo a cercare un altra live piu' recente? )
<esulu> enzotib: XD
<enzotib> MZ_, sì
<esulu> dai tenetemi partecipe che non ho la voglia di leggere il log
<esulu> che succede
<MZ_> esulu:  installazione nuovo SO -> non riesco piu' a montare una partizione col vecchio ubuntu
<MZ_> enzotib: se fossi donna ti sposerei
<enzotib> MZ_, immagino che questo significa che hai risolto
<MZ_> enzotib: non proprio, ma ora provo a smanettare da solo, caso mai ti torno a chiedere aiuto :P   GRAZIE di cuore
<MZ_> enzotib: un ultima domandina... come si cambia la lingua della tastiera da eng a ita?
<esulu> enzotib: allora hia risolto anche questo problema mi sa
<nannes> MZ_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<zz7> ho due partizioni con punto di mount "/" e "/home". ho dovuto formattare /. adesso la mia situazione su / è ok. ma il punto di mount /home è stato dissociato da /. ora mi ritrovo due /home, di cui una su root e /home da filesystem montato a parte come se fosse un hd esterno. c'è un modo per RiAssociare la cartella /home a /?
<nannes> zz7: si basta impostare il punto di mount di home su /dev/sdaX da fstab
<nannes> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<enzotib> zz7, lo metti in fstab
<MZ_> nannes: sono su una live di arch ora :S  non ci pensavo piu' scusate
<nannes> aaaaaa
<zz7> e lui in automatico mi reimposta tutto senza far casini? avevo letto su internet che facendo solo quest'operazione il pc non si avviava più per vari errori
<zz7> comunque se mi rassicurate e siete certi di questa operazione ed è collaudata allora vado a modificare fstab
<nannes> MZ_: in teoria andrebbe cambiata la input-class "keyboard-layout" di xorg.conf, poi non ricordo se su arch ci sia un'applicazione che ti permetta di farlo passo-passo
<MZ_> nannes: non ho l'interfaccia grafica installata per ora, vabbè mi arrangio, piu' o meno mi ricordo la tastiera inglese, tranquillo grazie :)
<nannes> MZ_: non serve, usa nano o editor da console! Entri nell'xorg e cerchi la sezione "input class" che ha come ident."keyboard-layout" e gli cambi questi parametri:
<nannes> MZ_: ci sei?
<MZ_> nannes:  si
<nannes> l'hai trovata la sezione keyboard?
<MZ_> nannes: no, stavo facendo un backup di roba di lavoro fintanto che vedo i file
<nannes> MZ_: anche con questo comando dovrebbe andare ----> loadkeys it-latin1
<MZ_> nannes: loadkeys it    it-latin1 non esisteva  Grazie
<nannes> MZ_: hai messo "it" due volte
<MZ_> nannes:  no non ci siamo capiti   loadkeys it-latin1   --->  cannot open file    loadkeys it  -->  va perfettamente
<nannes> ok perfetto! XD
<zz7> le modifiche in /etc/fstab non posso farle per associare la /home. la partizione è caricata su /media/disk ma nell'fstab non c'è anche se montata
<zz7> forse perchè devo accedere come root?
<nannes> zz7: E' normale che non ci sia! Infatti tu quando hai formattato / e reinstallato, non gli hai detto di usarla! Quindi devi AGGIUNGERE la riga, non pensare che ci debba essere già!
<nannes> zz7: e poi si, DEVI accedere come root per modificare fstab! Perchè è un file di sistema!
<zz7> nannes: scusa ma per me non è così semplice dopo 10anni di winzozz e 2 settimane di linux. adesso l'ho modificato, riavvio e speriamo di rivederci
<nannes> zz7: ? non scusarti, tranquillo! np!
<nannes> se è per le maiuscole, le uso per evidenziare le parole, non per urlare ! :)
<zz7> cmq ho fatto una copia di backup del file originale... non si sà mai :) grazie mille. riavvio
<bithunter> buona sera a tutti
<bithunter> qualcuno sa come installare Debian/Ubuntu su tablet? (mi scuso in anticipo se la domanda non è attinente al canale)
<nannes> bithunter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletPC
<bithunter> ok, do uno sguardo... grazie
<MZ_> ok sono ancora qui, enzotib  noi abbiamo montato quella partizione con ext4 ricordi? come faccio a dirlo a grub di vederla come ext4 ?
<bithunter> nannes, :) per tablet intendo Palmare (vedi ipad)... ha come s.o. Android cpu cortex 8 vorrei sostituirlo con Ubuntu oppure Debian... so che è possibile ma non conosco le fonti e la procedura
<nannes> MZ_: devi mettere, nella sezione che ti interessa del grub.cfg, la riga ----> insmod ext2
<nannes> (lo so, sembra strano, ma il modulo "ext2" di grub copre anche ext3e4)
<bithunter> ecco un esempiohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7gZYBT3r_M
<MZ_> nannes: io non sono pratico di grub ma ho visto che insmod c'è nei file di grub2 qui penso di avere grub, funziona lo stesso?
<nannes> bithunter: Tablet è quello!
<nannes> bithunter: spara marca e modello!
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> un attimo
<MZ_> nannes: no non va
<nannes> MZ_: attenzione non confondiamo. Prima di tutto, perchè voui dirlo a grub??? A grub interessa solo se in quella partizione c'è un sistema operativo da bootare. E' così?
<MZ_> esatto, ma chi prova a fare il boot mi dice che non sa di che tipo è il filesystem, infatti se io provo a montare quella partizione con -t auto non ce la fa ma se gli dico -t ext4 ce la fa
<MZ_> volevo dire a chi fa il boot di vederla come ext4
<nannes> MZ_: allora è come ti ho detto! Fai così, incollami su pastebin il comando ---> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bithunter> nannes: MaPan F10B dettagli qui: http://www.china-ipad.cn/mapan-f10b-8gb-102-flytouch-6-vimicro-882-cortex-a8-android-40-wifi-external-3g-rj45-camera-hdmi-gps-tablet-pc-flash-player-111_p4442.html
<MZ_> nannes:  intendi menu.lst ?
<nannes> MZ_: è da un bel po' che ha cambiato nome! ora il menu.lst è integrato su grub.cfg
<MZ_> nannes:  ho scaricato e installato oggi e grub.cfg non esiste, ho menu.lst  XD
<nannes> MZ_: ma che versione hai di ubuntU?
<MZ_> nannes: questo è arch, sto cercando di far boottare il mio caro ubuntu
<nannes> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nannes> :P
<nannes> MZ_: e il "tuo caro ubuntu"  in che versione è?
<MZ_> ubuntu-studio eh la versione.... XD  chi si ricorda....  sono indietro di un paio
<nannes> sicuro che stai modificando la partizione di ubuntu?
<MZ_> no
<nannes> attento a non confonderti e modificare i file della live Arch XD
<MZ_> nannes:  no no ricapitoliamo tutto
<nannes> MZ_: tu hai ubuntu che non parte
<nannes> MZ_: e ora cerchi di aggiustarlo da una live di arch
<nannes> non c'è nulla da capire
<MZ_> io ho installato attualmente sia windows che ubuntu che arch   (lo so pazzia)
<MZ_> quindi ho il grub installato da arch, e sto modificando quei file
<nannes> ah ecco. Prima mi hai detto "live" di arch per quello ero convinto di ciòòò
<bithunter> nannes: MaPan F10B dettagli qui: http://www.maipad.cn/MaPan-F10B.html (qui è meglio)
<MZ_> eh prima ancora ero in live con puppy e poi in live con arch, sto imprecando in ostrogoto oggi,  quindi che ci devo mettere in quel grub  root  (hd0,7)   kernel  /bootb blablabla
<MZ_> nannes:  mi dice che non sa di che tipo di filesystem sia la partizione 7,  e io vorrei dirglielo ma non so come dirglielo.
<nannes> MZ_: pastebinna un cat di menu.lst
<MZ_> va bene, dammi tempo che ce l'ho sull'altro pc
<nannes> bithunter: mi dispiace, ma marca e modello non bastano a quanto pare. Dovresti aprirlo per vedere le sigle dei componenti come ad esempio il tipo di interfaccia usb ecc... perchè sti cosi mischiano componenti da ogni parte quindi c'è da vedere... comunque il principio è lo stesso di quel video, il difficile sta solo nell'interfacciarlo con il tuo pc fisso in modo da installare da li
<nannes> bithunter: e poi seguiranno i problemi di configurazione che non saranno pochi :P
<nannes> bithunter: ti stai tuffando in una cosetta complicata anche se divertente, quindi valuta prima di metterti a farlo..... potresti anche ucciderlo, quel povero tablet :P
<MZ_> nannes: http://pastebin.com/AZ7tcM5U
<bithunter> ok, :) grazie lo stesso... ora chiudo vado a dormire... notte a tutti
<nannes> MZ_: ti viene male scrivermi l'errore esatto che vedi al boot, vero?
<nannes> MZ_: quello sul filesystem
<MZ_> nannes: ho fatto progressi, ho risistemato il caricamento del bootloader di windows e da li mi carica il vecchio bootloader di ubuntu e da li booto ubuntu
<MZ_> macchecazzo, non finisce piu' ogni volta, sarebbe meglio avere ubuntu dal primo bootloader, ora vado a prendere l'errore che mi hai chiesto
<nannes> MZ_: loool ma perchè non riscrivi il grub direttamente su ubuntu?
<nannes> risolvi tutto!!
<MZ_> nannes: hai ragione anche te ormai son fuso
<nannes> MZ_: no lascia non prender l'errore
<MZ_> ODDIO NO E' SUCCESSO UN MACELLO
<MZ_> GRUB Loading stage 1.5     Grub loading please wait    Error 17
<nannes> !grub | Secondo me conviene aspettare  a domani o rompi tutto :P Comunque se proprio vuoi -------->
<ubot-it> Secondo me conviene aspettare  a domani o rompi tutto :P Comunque se proprio vuoi -------->: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nannes> MZ_: è tutto in un HDD ? o più di uno?
<MZ_> tutto in uno
<nannes> e allora segui quelle istruzioni!!! fai in un attimo!!!
<MZ_> eh ma ora non si apre piu' grub
<MZ_> non posso rientrare su ubuntu
<nannes> che ti frega, prendi l'ultima vers.Live di Ubuntu, boota da CD e segui quelle istruzioni ;)
<nannes> (non dirmi che non hai il CD di ubuntu)
<MZ_> nannes:  aspe, se entro da live e faccio un chroot?
<nannes> MZ_: Leggi quello c'è tutto ^^
<nannes> anche il chroot
<MZ_> nannes:  aah ok :P solo che.... non ho il cd di ubuntu hahahahaha
<nannes> !precise | sei una s**a :P Scaricalo
<ubot-it> sei una s**a :P Scaricalo: Precise pangolin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | Kubuntu 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Iso in italiano: http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-i386/  http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-amd64/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<MZ_> idea, entro da arch live, reinstallo grub, faccio la pappardella di prima per entrare su ubuntu e da li reinstallo grub
<MZ_> nannes:  leggi su, (non ho masterizzatori al momento)
<nannes> MZ_: boot da usb
<MZ_> nannes: si ma prima che lo scarico viene giorno
<nannes> dai va bien puoi farlo anche da arch
<MZ_> nannes: rido per non paingere... ora non riesce a montare sda6 dove sta arch ....
<nannes> la soluzione......................... sai qual è.. io vado a nanna
<MZ_> sisi, nannes  grazie mille davvero
<ZZ7> con pigdin si può fare un join automatico in ubuntu-it automatico? non trovo st'opzione ...'annaggia!
<DAMN3dg1rl> voRia, sei quello che ha scritto le guide per la tastiera del samsung n220?
<voRia> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> voRia, hai pensato di portarle per debian ? o meglio il pack legato alla luminosità?
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm... passiamo in -chat che ci ammazzano tra un po' ;)
<DAMN3dg1rl> boh... mi sa che a quest'ora ci sia più libertà
<voRia> DAMN3dg1rl: non ho provato personalmente, ma credo che i pacchetti disponibili sul repository per ubuntu dovrebbero funzionare pure se debian senza alcuna modifica
<DAMN3dg1rl> dicevo... il modulo del kernel pare funzionare , ma l'altra parte no
<voRia> quale altra parte?
<DAMN3dg1rl> no.. non vanno. easy slow down pare andare .. ma i controlli di luminosità non funzionano... spesso fanno impazzire la gpu
<DAMN3dg1rl> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-05
<Guest59692> salve, ho appena installato la 12.04 e non riesco a vedere un dvd. Dice che mancano i tool per vedere dischi encrypted. Cosa devo installare?
<ls960> !medibuntu
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<ciz> buongiorno avrei 2 quesiti da porvi , come posso velocizzare la digitazione delle doppie perchè se batto lo stesso tasto due volte non me lo prende ed è posibile usare un programa di faturazione usato in windows su ubuntu
<Shin3> ciz per la prima non saprei
<Shin3> ciz per la seconda dovresti vedere se wine supporta tale programma oppure ne usi che funziona su ubuntu come pansi o altri
<ciz> shin3 ma wine lo devo scaricare e instalare
<Shin3> è una domanda o una affermazione scocciatoria?
<ciz> shin è la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<Shin3> ah ok cerca direttametne sul software center fai prima
<Shin3> oppure cerca sul web fra compatibilità e guida per installarlo
<ciz> scusa telefono
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> lo so che forse questo  non è il canale giusto, ma vorrei sapere se qualcuno puo aiutarmi a configurare la condivisione files tra xubuntu 12.04 e windows 7
<remix_tj> !samba | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<vincenzo> ciao remix_tj  grazie
<vincenzo> il problema è che dopo che ho installato samba non so come farlo funzionare
<remix_tj> vincenzo: samba è un servizio che serve per condividere le cartelle di linux con macchine windows
<Shin3> e basta che condividi la cartella su ubuntu
<remix_tj> quindi una volta che hai installato e configurato le cartelle da condividere
<remix_tj> da windows apri \\ip.macchina.ubuntu\
<ciz> shin3 mi puoi spiegare cosa devo fare perche per il mio uso del pc quela è la cosa che mi serve e non poso farene ameno per il resto ubunto và benisimo
<remix_tj> e vedi le condivisioni
<vincenzo> Shin3,  il problema è che io adesso stro provando ad usare xubuntu e non ubuntu
<Shin3> e che cambia?
<vincenzo> non lo so
<vincenzo> ma non riesco neanche a trovare l'icona per vedere la rete
<vincenzo> adesso ho finito di installare samba e smbfs come dice la guida
<vincenzo> ed e comparsa l'icona di rete
<vincenzo> vedo i pc della rete ma non riesco ad accedervi
<vincenzo> forse devo riavviare
<vincenzo> forse devo riavviare??
<vincenzo> mi dice "impossibile aprire vincenzo-pc recupero dell'elenco di condivisioni dal server non riuscito"
<vincenzo> intanto provo a riavviare
<vincenzo> eccomi di nuovo
<fresi> Buongiorno...problema con la connessione a internet via wi-fi...
<fresi> Il pc è un fisso con adattatore wi-fi esterno ( penna usb ) c'è stato appena installato xubuntu 11.10 ( ancora non ho fatto l'upgrade). per l'utilizzo della connessione wi-fi con modem alice pare ci sia bisogno di installare il programmino di alice... ho provveduto a installarlo tramite wine... ma provando a connettersi la navigazione è preclusa e il programmino di alice non si avvia ( mi da errore: percorso non trov
<fresi> ato )
<fresi> Se qualcuno ha qualche idea in proposito gliene sarei moltog rato ^_^
<subichan> ciao
<subichan> per favore, sto facendo girare ubuntu 12.04 su una macchina virtuale da dentro windows 7. prima avevo allocato 20 gb. poi ho aumentato il disco virtuale a 40 gb da dentro vmware player.
<subichan> dopodiché vmware player mi ha detto che dovrò estendere lo spazio da dentro ubuntu
<subichan> allora ho guardato in giro e ho trovato che resize2fs aumenta gli ext4, ma che prima bisogna aumentare il blocco logico sottostante
<subichan> scusate il volume logico sottostante
<subichan> allora mi chiedevo come fare a capire qual è il volume logico su cui il mio filesystem risiede
<subichan> mi potete aiutare?
<fresi> QUalcuno sa dove posso trovare qualche tutorial per l'utilizzo di wine ?
<rorro007> ciao a tutti, come faccio a caricare una immagine cosi potete vederla e magari anche aiutarmi a risolvere il mio problema??
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti
<kaurubuntu> sapete indicarmi il canale irc di centos italia
<kaurubuntu> ?
<kaurubuntu> lo so che qui è solo per ubuntu ma ve lo chiedo nel caso be siete a conoscenza
<kaurubuntu> nessuno può aiutarmi o rispondere?
<balcan> ciao ragazzi
<balcan> sono nuovo
<balcan> mi spiegate
<enzotib> !irc | balcan
<ubot-it> balcan: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<balcan> la chat come funziona e di che argomenti si può parlare?
<enzotib> balcan, supporto ubuntu
<enzotib> !chat | balcan
<ubot-it> balcan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> !wine | fresi
<ubot-it> fresi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<balcan> ok grazie per l'aiuto.Io vorrei conoscere qualcuno di anonymus perchè ne condivo gli ideali,essere un attivista
<fresi> grazie !! ^_^
<filo1234> balcan: mi sa che non hai letto bene le linne guida del canale
<enzotib> balcan, come spiegato (indirettamente) sopra, questo non ha niente a che vedere con questo canale
<balcan> si si avete ragione è solo che pensavo che una risposta veloce anche se fuori tema avrei potuto averla.Esistono canali a tal riguardo?
<enzotib> balcan, lo ignoro
<filo1234> balcan: /msg alis list #anon*
<daniele> Buongiorno a tutti
<daniele> ho installato ubuntu su hd esterno, per poterlo utilizzare su parecchi pc, solo che quando voglio farlo partire da hd, non mi vede l'hd, qualcuno mi può dare una mano
<filo1234> daniele: se hai installato anche il GRUB su  HDD esterno, devi reinstallare il GRUB sul primo disco di boot ( interno )
<enzotib> oppure impostare temporaneamente il bios su quel disco
<daniele> io utilizzo mac
<daniele> ho scaricato ubuntu e ho fatto la classica procedura di installazione....
<enzotib> daniele, se il mac funziona come un pc (e questo non lo so), allora valgono le considerazione precedenti mia e di filo1234
<daniele> e come si fa?
<filo1234> con tutti i soldi che costa il mac, non lo danno un manuale?
<enzotib> daniele, per modificare l'ordine di boot nel BIOS, devi premere una combinazione di tasti all'avvio, che può cambiare da pc a pc
<enzotib> daniele, una volta nella schermata del BIOS cerchi dove si modifica l'ordine di boot (anche questo è variabile)
<daniele> eh quello faccio, con il mac si tiene premuto il tasto alt per un paio di secondi, e compaiono i dischi che si vogliono avviare, se metto il cd di ubuntu mi appare se collego l'hd no ?
<daniele> enzotib, ?
<enzotib> daniele, non ho mai messo mano su un macbook
<daniele> dipende da che mano
<riflex> salve a tutti
<riflex> c'è qualcuno che parla italiano?
<Maninho> cião
<elgaton> Lo parliamo tutti qui :)
<coq> salve
<coq> qualcuno usa rkhunter?
<riflex> ho un problema con la scheda wi-fi
<Maninho> {Ã¥/win 3
<riflex> è una atheros
<riflex> non la vede per niente
<nannes> riflex: versione di ubuntu?
<riflex> 12.04
<coq> nessuno usa rkhunter?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | coq
<ubot-it> coq: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nannes> !pastebin | riflex, dai il comando: lspci      e poi metti su pastebin --->
<ubot-it> riflex, dai il comando: lspci      e poi metti su pastebin --->: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<coq> qualcuno può aiutarmi con il funzionamento del programma rkhunter?
<riflex> ok faccio subito
<enzotib> coq, leggere la documentazione?
<riflex> sara@sara-laptop:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audi
<XiWeeD> all'avvio mi dà unknown file system soluzioni?
<coq> enzo
<coq> ma allora tu non ci arrivi proprio
<coq> riguarda la scansione!!!!!
<coq> i risultati!!!!!!!
<coq> ma che sei un bot?
<coq> lmao
<enzotib> coq, stai calmo, prima cosa, hai qualche problema tecnico?
<coq> io sono calmo
<coq> mi faccio solo delle grandi risate
<coq> leggendo quello che digiti
<coq> ma come si fa.....
<coq> ROFTL
<riflex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969087/
<enzotib> !enter | coq
<ubot-it> coq: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<coq> ma prendilo in culo
<coq> COGLIONAZZI
<riflex> scusate per prima
<XiWeeD>  all'avvio mi dà unknown file system soluzioni?
<enzotib> XiWeeD, prima funzionava?
<XiWeeD> si
<StrikeForce> no prendilo in culo tu coglione!!!!!
<StrikeForce> ahahhahahahahahaha
<StrikeForce> munnezz
<StrikeForce> SPUT
<riflex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969087/
<nannes> riflex: incolla anche un ifconfig
<XiWeeD> nannes volevo farti sapere che ho risolto il problema con dei dischetti che non sapevo di avere,grazie per il supporto che mi hai dato.
<nannes> Bene
<nicotano> salve
<ingamedeo> buongiorno a tutti !
<nannes> salve ingamedeo
<cicciofritz> salve
<dise> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | dise
<ubot-it> dise: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<dise> ciao enzotib
<dise> ho 1 problema da qualche giorno...poco dopo lutilizzo mi si blocca il pc..piu ke il pc mi si blocca la barra delle applicazioni o le pagine che ho aperto...ce qualche programma che mi faccia un controllo sul pc?
<dise> ero gia stato qui qualche sera fa, mi aveva dato una mano nannes ma nn ho risolto
<enzotib> dise, ma si blocca proprio in modo che non puoi fare niente, o al rallentatore puoi agire?
<dise> posso fare limitate cose...ad esempio poco fa ho aperto la finestra dei documenti..ora e bloccata e nn posso piu usarla...stessa cosa per la barra degli strumenti
<dise> qui funziona x ora, ma l'altra sera ad esempio dopo 1 po nn potevo piu selezionare la barra di scrittura della chat,se non con il tasto TAB
<dise> e il terminale lo riesco ad aprire solo con la combinazione di tasti,anche se dopo posso scriverci comandi, copiare ed incollare
<enzotib> dise, tieni un terminale aperto con "top" attivo, e quando si blocca vedi cosa sta ai primi posti del consumo risorse
<dise> ma ok ho fatto ma è gia bloccato il pc
<enzotib> dise, e che processo succhia?
<dise> qualcosa da fare una scansione al pc?
<dise> spetta
<dise> quekllo ke consuma di piu è xorg, ma va dal 1.7 al 3.2%
<enzotib> dise, uhm, nessuno strumento magico disponibile
<enzotib> dise, provare a guardare nei log, forse
<bud87> ho una domanda veloce veloce su modprobe
<bud87> io per far funzionare correttamente un ricevitore dvb-t ho dovuto digitare
<bud87> sudo modprobe dvb_usb disable_rc_polling=1
<bud87> la domanda è: ora ogni volta che avvio devo dare il comando o se lo salva?
<[Jano]> bud87: tutte le volte lo devi ridare
<bud87> non posso fare in mofo che quel parametro resti settato?
<[Jano]> bud87: metti quella riga nel file /etc/modprobe.d/options
<bud87> se il file non esiste lo creo?
<[Jano]> bud87: metti quella riga nel file /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf (scusa)
<[Jano]> bud87: la riga da inserire è questa --> options dvb_usb disable-rc-polling=1
<bud87> ma il file non esiste... lo creo? option.conf dico...
<bud87> (con la "s")
<[Jano]> bud87: crealo
<[Jano]> bud87: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf
<bud87> faccio con nano
<bud87> grazie
<[Jano]> bud87: come preferisci
<[Jano]> bud87: ciao
<bud87> Jano: grazie mille
<scadown> scusate una domanda: è possibile aggiornare il tema di ambiance su ubuntu 10.04 con quello della 12.04? come si fa? grazie
<enzotib> scadown, la 12.04 utilizza gtk3, non credo funzioni su 10.04, ma potrei sbagliarmi
<scadown> enzotib, hai qualche idea in merito?
<enzotib> scadown, hai visto se c'è un backport?
<scadown> enzotib, da quanto ho capito bisogna installare il pacchetto .deb light-themes. su lucid è già alla versione più aggiornata e se provo ad installare quello di precise alcune dipendenze non sono soddisfatte
<scadown> enzotib, la dipendenza non soddisfatta è gconf2 (>=2.28.1-2 che non trovo). su lucid è installata la 2.28.1
<enzotib> scadown, se vuoi rompere tutto, puoi anche provare a installare gconf2 da maverick
<enzotib> o da natty (maverick è out)
<scadown> enzotib, se provo potrei avere instabilità del sistema?
<enzotib> scadown, beh, certo non è una procedura riconosciuta
<scadown> enzotib, nulla dipendenze su dipendenze ci sono. comunque è possibile che non esista il tema ambiance della 12.04 per versioni precedenti di ubuntu?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi ma per cambiare il nome del computer con ubnutu non bastava
<esulu> modificare il fiel hostname per caso
<esulu> ?
<filo1234> si ma aanche in /etc/hosts
<esulu> grazie filo1234 adesso prov a vedere
<esulu> se effetivamente è cambiato
<gigirock> ciao a tutti e basci a tutte....devo impostare la tastiera italiana dalla riga comandi... come si fa ?
<filo1234> gigirock: di nuovo?
<gigirock> filo1234: ciao ma ho perso il log di stamane...
<gigirock> dpkg -reconfigure console-commom non funziona....
<gigirock> o meglio non ho il pacchetto
<filo1234> ovvio è dpk-reconfigure console-setup
<filo1234> dpkg*
<gigirock> bravo
<gigirock> filo non funge ---- o meglio non confgiura la tastiera.... io ho lxkeymap ma non si avvia neanche
<enzotib> gigirock, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<gigirock> bella enzotib ma cosi resiste al reboot ?
<enzotib> sì
<gigirock> grazie a tutti ....stavo giusto mettendo su il the..... chi ne vuole ?
<enzotib> gigirock, al limone, grazie
<Ingandrea> Salve a tutti!
<Ingandrea> ho dei problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04, mi si blocca all'ultimo passo, quello dove esce una mini presentazione e va avanti a caricare le ore! Come posso fare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> è comparsa la mia ex dicendomi che odia unity ( 10.4 ) . le metto kde o la mando a stendere ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> opzione 1, come disinstallo unity ? opzione 2 , esiste un comando apposito?
<enzotib> DAMN3dg1rl, in 10.04 non c'era unity
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm . forse 11.10? è vecchiotta
<enzotib> e comunque non è necessario disinstallarlo, basta usare gnome-session-fallback = gnome-classic
<DAMN3dg1rl> intuisco che unity è gi
<DAMN3dg1rl> à una gnome rifatta
<enzotib> unity è un plugin di compiz, window manager di default di ubuntu
<enzotib> unity comunque utilizza gnome, ma anziché la shell normale di gnome, usa una sua shell
<enzotib> shell non inteso come bash/zsh e simile, shell inteso come ambiente di interfaccia col sistema
<DAMN3dg1rl> s', compreso
<DAMN3dg1rl> volendo mettere kde.... basta disinstallare gnome quindi
<enzotib> volendo mettere kde, basta installare kubuntu-desktop, ma a quel punto meglio partire da 0 che rimuovere gnome
<DAMN3dg1rl> enzotib, un format a distanza via ssh è improponibile
<enzotib> direi di sì
<DAMN3dg1rl> boh . mi sa che darò un sudo aptitude purge past-girl e bon
<Coro> Salve, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Coro> Ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu
<DAMN3dg1rl> !domanda | Coro
<ubot-it> Coro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Coro> Oggi ho tentato di installare ubuntu 12.04 sul mio nuovo laptop ma non riesco ad arrivare a termine del processo; o si blocca all'inizio, nella schermata di caricamento con la scritta ubuntu e i pallini di caricamento, oppure se supera quel passo si blocca a metà dell'installazione dei pacchetti lingua. Non so proprio da cosa derivi il problema
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<Coro> Salve. Oggi ho tentato di installare ubuntu 12.04 sul mio nuovo laptop ma non riesco ad arrivare a termine del processo; o si blocca all'inizio, nella schermata di caricamento con la scritta ubuntu e i pallini di caricamento, oppure se supera quel passo si blocca a metà dell'installazione dei pacchetti lingua. Non so proprio da cosa derivi il problema
<aselox> Ciao, c'è una combinazione da tastiera per aprire subito la Dash?
<robytrevi> aselox: non uso unity, ma prova il tasto Super
<aselox> tasto super?
<robytrevi> aselox: il tasto che normalmente ha il simbolo di windows
<DAMN3dg1rl> robytrevi, quello è meta
<aselox> mhh.. no, non va
<robytrevi> aselox: a me in virtualbox si apre con quel tasto, ho appena provato
<aselox> vero vero, ho appena provato anche io e sono in virtual box, ma con quello a destra, quello di sinistra non va :S vabbè posso sopravvivere, grazie mille :)
<filo1234> aselox: puoi configurarlo su vbox se non ricordo male
<filo1234> puoi impostare il tasto Super di sinistra
<aselox> mhh.. non è che sapresti dirmi da dove? :S
<filo1234> aselox: uhm ricordavo male, puoi impostare il tasto Host
<aselox> sapete dirmi se sono io che non riesco ad abilitare unity3d su vb o non è supportato?
<robytrevi> aselox: hai abilitato il 3d nelle impostazioni della macchina virtuale?
<aselox> D:
<aselox> non so.. adesso vedo
<aselox> intendi accelerazione 3D?
<robytrevi> aselox: si, devi dare un po' di memoria video alla macchina e abilitare l'accelerazione 3d
<aselox> mhh.. più o meno quanto devo dare? il massimo è 128
<robytrevi> aselox: io ho messo a 30 e va
<aselox> ok, allora provo e ti faccio sapere, grazie mille :)
<aselox> robytrevi, grazie mille, funziona :)
<aselox> Ragazzi non è che qualcuno sa darmi una mano con questo? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=521466
<Fra87> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fra87> sera a tutti
<Fra87> qualcuno mi può aiutare?.... sto provando ad aggiornare il sistema solo che mi mostra questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/969832/
<robytrevi> posta: cat /etc/apt/sources.list e ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ in pastebin Fra87
<Fra87> !pastbin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastbin'
<Fra87> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> Fra87: E anche lsb_release -a
<Fra87> ecco qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Fra87> cmq se faccio ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ non fà niente
<nannes> Fra87: anche questo: lsb_release -a
<robytrevi> Fra87: io non vedo niente nel pastebin, devi darci l'indirizzo
<Fra87> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fra87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Fra87> quale indirizzo?
<robytrevi> Fra87: quando in pastebin clicchi su Paste! ti da l'indirizzo in cui posti le cose
<Fra87> a ok
<Fra87> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fra87> ecco qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/969853/
<robytrevi> Fra87: devi eliminare la quart'ultima e la quint'ultima riga del tuo sources.list
<bodhibob> ok
<nannes> Fra87: Cosa cerchi di aggiornare? sei già alla versione più recente di Ubuntu!!
<Fra87> in poche parole quando cerco di fare l'aggiornmento mi esce l'errore che ho postato  prima
<nannes> ah forse vuole aggiornare solo il software.
<Fra87> queste devo cancellare http://paste.ubuntu.com/969859/
<robytrevi> Fra87: si
<Fra87> per aprire il source list quale il comando?
<robytrevi> Fra87: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fra87> per aggiornare il source list è sudo update source.list?
<robytrevi> Fra87: no, quando hai modificato il file e salvato dai solo sudo apt-get update
<nannes> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Ask again later
<Fra87> ok tutto apposto ma a cosa servivano quei repository?
<robytrevi> Fra87: erano delle righe che contenevano degli errori; le righe corrette le avevi già poco sotto
<Fra87> a ok grazie mille
<Kmedioman> Buonasera, come faccio a modificare le cartelle in cui Rhythmbox crea la libreria? Ora ho di default "Impostate posizione multiple", vorrei scegliere le cartelle da monitorare. Gconf>Apps>Rhythmbox su pangolin non c'è più
<robytrevi> Kmedioman: con pangolin è stato spostato tutto (o quasi) in dconf-editor
<Kmedioman> Ok, provo a installare dconf-editor
<Kmedioman> robytrevi: se lacio sudo dconf non succede nulla
<robytrevi> Kmedioman: dconf-editor
<robytrevi> Kmedioman: in org->gnome c'è qualcosa riguardo a Rhythmbox
<michele_> ragazzi perche ogni volta che riavvio non si ricorda la luminosità da me preimpostata?
<robytrevi> Kmedioman: probabilmente quello che cerchi è alla voce library nel persorso suggerito
<Kmedioman> robytrevi: ok, ho trovato il pacchetto, dconf-editor è nel pacchetto dconf-tools, per questo non lo trovavo come tale
<Kmedioman> ora provo a cerca la voce di rhythmboc
<Kmedioman> Ho trovato, grazie!!!
<Alex99> ciao.sull'imac 20.5" posso installare la ubuntu 12.04? grazie
<virunga> Alex99: penso proprio di sì, perchè non ha un hardware particolare
<virunga> i suoi componenti sono usati anche in altri pc compatibili con ubuntu
<Carlin0> prova da live cd
<virunga> Alex99: ma permettimi la domanda, perchè dovresti farlo? :D
<jason_hudson> Alex99, di che anno è?
<Alex99> grazie. sono un ubuntu affezionato anche se il mio "vecchio" pc riesce a malapena a sostenere ubuntu 11.04. e quindi uso  win7
<Alex99> perchè ho trovato un imac e perchè di pc mi son stufato
<Alex99> jason_hudson: il pc è un 2008 il mac....nuovo
<jason_hudson> Alex99, il mac è del 2012?
<Alex99> jason_hudson. si lo acquisto nuovo di palla!
<jason_hudson> Alex99, non esistono immac "nuovi" con display da 20.5''
<enniozz> buonaseraaaaaaa
<enniozz> chiedo aiuto :)
<Carlin0> !chiedi | enniozz
<ubot-it> enniozz: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enniozz> sto installando wubi ( dopo aver invano tentato di installare ubuntu classico )
<enniozz> dopo che mi chiede il primo riavvio
<enniozz> schermata nera
<Carlin0> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<enniozz> ho la scheda video amd 64
<Carlin0> mai usato wubi mi spiace ...
<Alex99> jason_hudson intendo dire non nuovi modelli ma l'imac in commercio in questo momento. lo acquisto in negozio.
<jason_hudson> Alex99, si ma senza il modello specifico, le specifiche hardware e/o la data di produzione non possiamo aiutarti
<enniozz> grazie lo stesso, mi sa che non ho fortuna allora :(
<Carlin0> enniozz, cmq wubi non è una installazione vera e propria , fa girare ubuntu come applicazione su win , ne più ne meno
<Carlin0> per questo è poco usata ...
<enniozz> un mesetto fa mi ero avventurato con l installazione vera e propria, ma avendo avuto un problema con il grub sono dovuto ritornare al ripristino del pc
<enniozz> una seccatura guarda, anche perchè non aveva manco un mese di vita
<Alex99> imac 21,5" 2.5 ghz quad core I5 4 gb/rad hd6750. questo è il preventivo.
<jason_hudson> Alex99, dovrebbe funzionare si, userai probabilmente i driver ATI proprietari
<Alex99> scusami ma non sono cosi ferrato.....cosa vorrebbe dire?
<jason_hudson> Alex99, essenzialmente che ti tocca installare i drivers ( da jockey)
<Alex99> vabbe come si faceva una volta prima che fosse tutto compatibile?
<jason_hudson> Alex99, c'è un programma per fare tutto basta dare gksudo jockey-gtk
<jason_hudson> Alex99, se provi da live però è meglio
<Alex99> il negoziante (ma ci siam parlato per telefono...) mi diiceva che funziona in dual boot e anche in vm. che ne dici?
<jason_hudson> Alex99, che a me un "negoziante" in un negozio apple (non apple store, un retailer qualunque però certificato) ha detto che OS X è un mix tra linux e windows e che ci girano anche i files .exe
<filo1234> che deve vendere io dico
<filo1234> e che dualboot e vm sono 2 cose diverse ( molto diverse )
<jason_hudson> Alex99, se non l'hai già comprato (il mac) comprati un pc e passa la paura
<filo1234> oppure tieniti osx
<filo1234> e .
<jason_hudson> bleh
<filo1234> altrimenti non vedo motivi per prendere un mac
<Alex99> a dir la verità il fatto è che del pc mi son stufato.....devo cambiarlo ogni 4 anni. in questo momento il mio win7 è lentissimo...chissà virus che ho....ne ho 2 ....
<jason_hudson> s/altrimenti/ad ogni modo
<jason_hudson> Alex99, formatta o usa un SO diverso da Windows
<Alex99> diciamo che uso spesso mss office e con oo.org non mi ci trovo.
<jason_hudson> Alex99, non penso si possa discutere l'argomento mac vs pc in questo canale, potresti usare #ubuntu-it-chat però
<Alex99> si si hai ragione. volevo solo sapere se lo potevo installare. tutto qui. grazie lo stesso. ciao
<jason_hudson> Alex99, non dovrebbero esserci problemi, prego. ciao
<Damaskinos> Buona sera ho installato l'ultimo ubuntu. con ambiente grafico gnomeshell. Non ho capito per quale motivo appena arrivo alla schermata di login mi viene fuori invece dello sfondo originale di sfondo quello che ho sul desktop
<Damaskinos> perchè?
<julio> sarve , come va la vita de sabato de note?
<selinux> salve c'è qualcuno?
<filo1234> !qualcuno | selinux
<ubot-it> selinux: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<selinux> non riesco ad accedere normalmente a ubuntu solo con il 2d
<selinux> faccio il login e non vedo la barra laterale e nemmeno quella sopra,ma funziona tutto il resto della scrivania come se fossero "fuori dal monitor"
<DAMN3dg1rl> selinux, non è che hai cancellato le cose?
<selinux> no no installato da poco..se mi loggo con il 2d funziona tutto..
<filo1234> selinux: cioè se usi il 3d hai un desktop vuoto?
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-06
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> non saprei come bloccare i contenuti flash di una pagina web, in quanto a volte alcuni utenti inseriscono degli avatar che consumano molte risorse hardware inutilmente. A me interesserebbe leggere una specifica pagina bloccando flash temporaneamente finché non ho finito di leggerla
<cristian_c> utilizzo midori
<cristian_c> come posso fare per raggiungere effettivamente quest'obiettivo? Purtroppo i miei tentativi sinora sono falliti :(
<enzotib> cristian_c, se vuoi usare midori, devi accettare il fatto che non sono disponibili estensioni
<enzotib> e c'è poco che l'utente possa fare, con tutta la buona volontà
<cristian_c> enzotib,ok, ma midori è una soluzione leggera. Comunque ho visto che c'è una scheda Estensioni nelle preferenze
<cristian_c> enzotib, e se gli utenti attivano flash, la leggerezza di midori va a farsi benedire :)
<Holden> disattiva flash temporaneamente
<cristian_c> Holden, è un'idea :D
<ubu> salve, sto cercando di installare la nuova rel 12.04 sul mio pc ma dopo che ho fatto tutto 1. riparte il sistema 2. parte il grub con anche la nuova installazione ma se la scelgo mi dice no such device. e che debbo prima leggere il kernel. ho provato sia con la 32 che con la 64 ma...nisba. che faccio ?
<ubu> vedo anche il disco da 74gb che si è creato su sdb da solo con tutti i files sopra (quando lancio la vecchia ver 11.04)
<ubu> credo sia il grub che non aggancia sdb
<ubu> ciao nannes
<Kaiowas76> io ho avuto un problema simile
<ubu> e come hai risolto ?
<Kaiowas76> ho risolto staccando fisicamente gli altri hd interni
<ubu> naaaaaaa se stacco poi non funge quella che sto usando ora
<Kaiowas76> ho reistallato e tutto è andato bene
<ubu> ho una 11.04 su sda e quella nuova su sdb
<ubu> per fargli istallare anche la 12.04 su sda dici ?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, tutte le volte che avvio ubutu 12 devo regolare la luminosità, dove posso sistemare la luminosità di avvio? in ubuntu 11.04 si poteva fare con gconf-editor, nella cartella apps/gnome-terminal-power, ma in 12 quella cartella non esiste
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai guardato nel centro di controllo?
<Stiggia> Ciao, c'è qualcuno pratico di kde?
<jester-> !chiedi | Stiggia
<ubot-it> Stiggia: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Stiggia> ho bisogno di ripristinare il font delle finestre da terminale in quanto ho impostato dei valori enormi e non riesco più a visualizzare le impostazioni di sistema
<cristian_c> Stiggia, cosa c'è in .kde/share/config?
<rino_> salve a tutti e buona domenica...non riesco a formattare la mia pendrive da 8 gb...come posso fare? grazie
<cristian_c> rino_, che filesystem usa?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: dov'è il centro di controllo?
<rino_> ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> rino_, lol
<rino_> che significa?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CentroDiControllo
<cristian_c> rino_, il tipo filesystem è il tipo di partizione presente nella pendrive
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: fino a li ci sono, da li posso regolare la luminosità, ma non posso impostarla come predefinita all'avvio
<rino_> master boot record
<Stiggia> cristian_c, un sacco di file. devo elencarteli tutti?
<rino_> w95 fat 32(lba) (0x0c)
<cristian_c> rino_, posta sudo fdisk -l (su pastebin)
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Stiggia, se trovi qualcosa di relativo ai font è meglio
<rino_> come faccio?
<cristian_c> rino_, hai già fatto
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, potresti aggiungere un comando in /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> rino_, con gparted non ci riesci?
<Stiggia> ccristian_c, kfontinstruirc oppure systemsettingsrc
<rino_> fatto ma con gparted non ci riesco
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: puoi dirmi il comando?
<ubu> cristian_c, installa ubu 12.04 di fianco al mio 11.04 ma me lo mette su sdb e alla ripartenza nopn vede il disco e non va. come faccio a metterlo a posto e/o ad installarlo su sda ?
<rino_> ho provato anche con gestore dischi
<cristian_c> Stiggia, puoi aprire il secondo con nano?
<cristian_c> rino_, cioè?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ora devo uscire ci sentiamo
<rino_> ti ho copiato dal terminale quello che mi hai richiesto su pastebin...hai visto?
<Stiggia> cristian_c fatto contiene 5 righe in cui non parla di font
<cristian_c> rino_, affermi di non riuscirci, in che senso?
<rino_> adesso ti invio il tipo di errore...aspetta un minuto,grazie
<rino_> hai letto?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Stiggia, sto cercando, ma l'unica cosa che mi sento di suggerire è rinominare l'interca cartella nascosta di kde nella home
<rino_> questo è il tipo di errore...Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb1: Input/output error
<cristian_c> rino_, hai smontato prima la partizione della pendrive?
<rino_> no
<cristian_c> lol
<rino_> adesso la smonto
<cristian_c> *l'intera
<Stiggia> cristian_c, prendo la cartella .kde e la rinomino, riavvio e dovrebbe ricrearne una con le impostazioni di default?
<cristian_c> Stiggia, su altri DE funziona
<cristian_c> gnome sicuramente
<rino_> ho smontato, e adesso?
<cristian_c> rino_ riprova
<rino_> ok
<Stiggia> cristian_c, ci posso provare, ho appena installato ex novo. Ho provato anche a reinstallare ma le impostazioni sono scritte in /home che ho come partizione separata e me le ritrovo uguali. non ho niente da perdere provo.
<Stiggia> dici che esiste un canale irc di kde?
<cristian_c> Stiggia, infatti non la devi cancellare ma rinominare, cioè puoi ripristinarla volendo
<cristian_c> Stiggia, ovviamente esiste
<rino_> ho aperto con gparted ma non mi fa formattare
<Stiggia> cristian_c, prima che faccio cappellate mi scrivi il comando?
<rino_> ti ho inviato il tipo di errore con pastebin...hai visto? grazie
<cristian_c> rino_, non hai inviato niente
<rino_> ho copiato e inviato...come mai no lo vedi?
<cristian_c> Stiggia, mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak
<cristian_c> !pastebin | _rino
<ubot-it> _rino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rino_> fatto...e adesso lo vedi? grazie
<cristian_c> rino_, ma dove l'hai postato?
<cristian_c> hai letto il messaggio di ubot-it?
<Stiggia> cristian_c, grazie di tutto provo e stacco. poi magari cerco nel canale di kde.
<rino_> su paste.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> rino_, ma se npon posti l'indirizzo, come fanno gli utenti a conoscerlo, lol?
<cristian_c> *non
<rino_> ma io copio l'errore e faccio past e invio...devo fare forse qualcos'altro?
<stoothples> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> !pastebin | rino_, è scritto qui
<ubot-it> rino_, è scritto qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> 'e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina'
<rino_> ho incollato il testo, ho indicato il nick, ho premuto paste e postato il canale...forse è un mio problema?
<cristian_c> 'in' canale
<cristian_c> non 'il' canale
<cristian_c> tra l'altro non hai postato alcuni indirizzo
<cristian_c> *alcun
<rino_> vi ringrazio per avermi seguito e vi auguro una buona domenica...ciao!
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> vorrei fare un'altra domanda
<cristian_c> sapete come far funzionare il pinch sul touchpad in ubuntu?
<enzotib> whaz pinch?
<cristian_c> eh, non posso postare link esterni sul chan
<enzotib> vai, posta
<cristian_c> comunque è il classico gesto del touchpad
<cristian_c> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-touch
<cristian_c> è un gesto a due dita tra quelli più comuni
<enzotib> ho capito, lo zoom
<cristian_c> boh, anche in touchegg viene chiamato pinch
<cristian_c> il punto è che non ho capito come configurare il gesto nel sistema
<cristian_c> cioè come attivarlo
<enzotib> cristian_c, questo link genera un po' di pessimismo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1388860
<enzotib> cristian_c, e anche qui, nessuna risposta: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96024/enable-pinch-dropping-and-zooming-in-ubuntu-11-10
<ubu> salve, ho una instakllazione di ubu 11.04 e 3 dischi. Ho installato la 12.04 affiancandola a quello esistente. ha fatto tutto ma alla ripartenza dice che non trova l'hd se scelgo 12.04 da grub.
<enzotib> ubu, sei mica quello del macbook?
<ubu> enzotib, no
<enzotib> ubu, output di fdisk -l su pastbein
<enzotib> !paste | ubu
<ubot-it> ubu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> enzotib, quel topic è di inizio 2010
<enzotib> cristian_c, non mi pare ci sia niente di più recente su ubuntuforums
<cristian_c> enzotib, ok, grazie, per questo domando in irc, faccio sempre un sacco di ricerche :)
<ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/971305/
<ubu> credo l'abbia installata su sdb5
<ubu> mi ha fatto un hd da 74gb e vedo che ha messo tutti i files di sistema (da 11.04)
<enzotib> ubu, ora sei su 11.04?
<ubu> si
<enzotib> ubu, sudo blkid
<ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/971312/
<cristian_c> enzotib, non conoscevo quel comando :d
<enzotib> cristian_c, ;)
<enzotib> ubu, anche l'output di mount senza opzioni
<ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/971317/
<enzotib> ubu, sudo update-grub
<enzotib> ubu, poi posta il contenuto del file /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/971325/
<vice> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con le visualizzazione dei video su internet (silverlight), ho scoperto che per linux cè moonlight, però il mio problema è che lo istallo ma non risolvo il problema qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<aselox> Ho appena installato ubuntu e sto notando un effetto "sgranato" sui bordi delle finestre quando le sposto. Sull'altro computer questo fastidioso problema grafico non si presentava. C'è un modo per risolvere? Grazie mille
<enzotib> ubu, allora, risultato:
<ubu> enzotib, già messo
<ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/971325/
<enzotib> ubu, o imposto il disco sdb come disco di boot nel bios, oppure usi il grub della 11.04
<enzotib> imposti*
<ubu> enzotib, ma c'e' modo di farlo installare sulla sda così evito prob. il disco è 1 Tb e c'e' spazio quanto voglio
<enzotib> vice, 32 o 64 bit?
<vice> 32
<enzotib> vice, come hai installato moonlight?
<enzotib> ubu, capito cosa fare?
<enzotib> !imagebin | aselox
<ubot-it> aselox: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vice> nella pagina in cui avrei dovuto vedere il video, mi diceva che avrei dovuto istallare silverlight, ci ho cliccato sopra, e mi ha portato sulla pagina di moonlight e di li l ho istallato?
<ubu> enzotib, chiedevo se posso installare la 12.04 su sda senza usare proprio sdb (che è per i dati)
<enzotib> vice, poi quando vai di nuovo sul video, ti chiede di scaricare i codec?
<ubu> se si come faccio?
<enzotib> ubu, ma se l'hai già installata su sdb, che fai, rifai tutto?
<vice> non praticamente mi ritrovo la stessa pagina come se non avessi istallato niene
<vice> niente
<ubu> enzotib, no prob la sto provando. vorrei usare la 64bit e ho installato la 32 (perchè credevo fosse un prob della 64) quindi comunque debbo reinstallare
<aselox> enzotib, c'è una scorciatoia da tastiera per fare uno screen?
<vice> enzotib, io uso google crhome
<enzotib> ubu, se vuoi tenere la 11.04, devi ridimensionare sda1 e nello spazio restante metti la 12.04
<vice> puo essere che il problema sia quello
<enzotib> aselox, Stamp
<enzotib> vice, no, funziona anche con chromium, solo che ora non so se ce l'ho installato, controllo
<ubu> enzotib, ma non lo fa quando installa ? su sdb avevo 1 sola partizione e me lo ha fatto lui il disco da 74gb (credevo che lo faceva su sda anche perchè non ha chiesto niente ha fatto tutto lui)
<vice> enzotib grazie mille
<Simulator> ciao ragazzi
<Simulator> ho un problemone
<enzotib> ubu, probabilmente si può anche dirglielo, io di solito faccio a mano perché non mi fido
<vice> enzotib cambia qualcosa tra crhome e chromium?
<Simulator> ho fatto l'aggiornamento al 12 e ora non mi rileva più il wifi ne ethernet
<Simulator> non posso andare su internet
<Simulator> da che dipende?
<enzotib> vice, chromium è quello dei repo, probabilmente chrome è quello ufficiale di google e non l'ho mai usato
<ubu> enzotib, quindi che faccio. vado in gparted e mi faccio un disco su sda da 30-40 gb e lo lascio senza partizione ?
<aselox> enzotib, non riesco a catturarlo in uno screen.. posso fare un video?
<enzotib> ubu, sì, ma devi farlo da livecd, perché ora sei su sda1 e non puoi smontarlo
<Simulator> qualcuno che puo aiuta5rmi?
<Simulator> pleaseeeeeeeeee
<enzotib> !pazienza | Simulator
<ubot-it> Simulator: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<nannes> Simulator: eeeeh neanche la ethernet??
<Simulator> ok ubot
<nannes> XD
<Simulator> non volevo dare fastidio
<ubu> enzotib, infatti. ascolta... per togliere questa 12.04 e riportare il disco sdb afuul sui dati come faccio ?
<Simulator> è solo che sn disperato
<nannes> !enter | Simulator
<ubot-it> Simulator: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Simulator> si neanche colleganfo
<Simulator> okok
<Joshua^Dunamis> !lista
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Joshua^Dunamis> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<enzotib> ubu, cancella sdb5, poi sdb6, poi sdb2 (nell'ordine) ed infine espandi sdb1 a tutto lo spazio
<Simulator> dicevo,neanche collegando il cavo ethernet
<nannes> Simulator: lancia il terminale e dai il comando ifconfig. Dimmi che ti esce
<Simulator> Ok ora faccio nannes
<Simulator> e grazie mille
<Joshua^Dunamis> sto bot è fortissimo XD Vorrei conoscere i suoi commandi, sapete come?
<enzotib> vice, non ho chromium installato, e non vorrei farlo adesso
<HoldenC> !voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<vice> grazie lo stesso enzotib
<ubu> enzotib, rifaccio update del grub (ora non c'e' più la 12.04) ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> grazie mille HoldenC ;)
<HoldenC> Joshua^Dunamis, confido che le userai con saggezza
<enzotib> ubu, sì
<nannes> Joshua^Dunamis: è un normalissimo bot.. anzi non è niente di speciale -.- Se guardi su #archlinux lì si che hanno un bot speciale!! XD
<Simulator> Nannes in pratica è uscito un po lunga la roba,dato che ovviamente sto da un altro pc xkè li internet nn funziona mi puoi dire il valore che ti serve cosi ricopio qui solo quello?
<nannes> Simulator: dimmi se vedi almeno la scritta "eth0"
<enzotib> ubu, aspetta
<Simulator> si si la vedo
<enzotib> ubu, ti conviene, per sicurezza, reinstallare grub su sda: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ubu> enzotib, prima di uscire (per installare da zero) : Ho avuto un prob con la scheda video installando 12.04 64 e si blocca dopo l'installazione. avevo letto un blog che diceva di fare una cosa ma non lo trovo +. Io ho una NVIDIA 6200LE ne sai nulla tu ?
<Simulator> a sinistra c'è eth0
<enzotib> ubu, no
<Simulator> Nannes ti ricopio quello che poi c'è scritto a destra?
<aselox> enzotib, http://lh.rs/aEw63Tylnnd3
<ubu> enzotib, ok. quindi alla partizione vado in manuale giusto e faccio da li un 40 gb corretto ?
<ubu> enzotib, il punto di mount come lo metto / o altro ?
<nannes> Simulator: perfetto, vuol dire che la wireless funziona!! Ti colleghi ad un modem/router per la connessione internet? Qual è il suo IP?
<enzotib> ubu, sì
<ubu> enzotib, grasie di tutto....spero di rivenique qui tra 20 min da 12.04
<ubu> a dopo
<nannes> ubu: per la nvidia 6200le devi usare gli nvidia 273... Forse unity 3d non fungerà, ma almeno le funzionalità di base le farà!
<nannes> lol è uscito -__
<nannes> Simulator: volevo dire la ethernet, non la wireless
<nannes> :P
<Simulator> Link encap: Ethernet Hwaddr e8:11:32:74:d3:8b (questo c'è scritto nella prima riga a destra)
<enzotib> aselox, più o meno ho capito, ma non saprei come risolvere
<Simulator> Io ho il modem wi-fi alice
<aselox> enzotib, ah :S io credevo fosse questione di driver ma il sistema non me ne suggerisce altri, sembra tutto ok
<nannes> Simulator: strano di solito quello alice ha il dhcp...  dai questo comando:  arp -a
<Simulator> Non so l'ip
<Simulator> okok
<enzotib> aselox, che scheda video hai?
<aselox> nvidia 320m se non sbaglio
<Simulator> quanto do arp -a non succede nulla,nannes
<nannes> Simulator: ping -c5 192.168.1.1
<Simulator> ok ok ora do quest altro comando
<nannes> e incollami solo l'ultima riga, dove dice "packets loss"
<dimitri> salve, ho un portatile dell xps15z con quadcore e 8gb. volevo metterci il 12.04 a 64bit ma dopo lo splash diventa tutto nero lampeggia il cursore e la ventola va a 1000 all'ora. con la 32 invece va. c'e' un modo per procedere con la 64 (mi sa che gestisce meglio l'hw)
<nannes> !alternate | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<aselox> enzotib,  mi da in uso driver=nouveau
<aselox> e come latency = 0
<nannes> !precise | dimitri, scarica la versione alternate 64bit da qui ---->
<ubot-it> dimitri, scarica la versione alternate 64bit da qui ---->: Precise pangolin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | Kubuntu 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Iso in italiano: http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-i386/  http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-amd64/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<enzotib> aselox, non sono esperto di grafica
<dimitri> nannes, faccio una usb con questo cd alternate quindi...  dove lo scarico ?
<Simulator> nannes con questo comando mi dice "network is unreachable"
<nannes> -.- dimitri  http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<dimitri> ok
<dimitri> thx
<cicciofritz> aselox, hai la mia stessa scheda video, sicuro di aver installato i driver? e che funzionino correttamente?
<aselox> cicciofritz, non ho installato niente, ha fatto tutto da solo
<aselox> tra i driver aggiuntivi ho solo la scheda wifi
<cicciofritz> aselox, non sono molto esperto ma molto probabilmente non la stai usando la scheda video
<cicciofritz> aselox, hai anche la vga integrata oltre a quella?
<nannes> Simulator: lspci > ~/info.txt && lsmod >> ~/info.txt
<aselox> cicciofritz, no, la sto usando perchè a "lspci | grep VGA" mi da "VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 08a0 (rev a2)"
<Simulator> ok Nannes
<aselox> e anche al glxgears sono sui 600fps
<nannes> Simulator: e dopo che dai il comando vai sulla tua cartella home, troverai il file "info.txt" lo prendi con una pennina e lo porti nel pc dal quale stai scrivendo adesso, e ce lo incolli sul pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Simulator> agli ordini nannes!
<cicciofritz> aselox, ah ok...non ti so dire...ti consiglierei http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<cicciofritz> aselox, ma visto che già così ti funziona non credo sia necessario
<Simulator> nannes scusami ma la esse coricata dove si trova sulla tastiera?
<nannes> Simulator: AltGr + ì
<aselox> cicciofritz, mhh... capito :S magari più tardi ripropongo la questione sperando di trovare qualcuno con la soluzione, grazie mille ugualmente :)
<cicciofritz> :)
<Simulator> nannes ho dato il comando ma non è successo nulla,il terminale è ritornato in modalità x eseguire un altro comando.Posto lo stesso il file info.txt?
<nannes> Simulator: certo è normale! vai con il file!
<Simulator> okok
<nannes> Simulator: entro oggi
<Simulator> Ubuntu mi ha appena segnalato un mex con il quale dice che ha ritrovato un errore interno al sistema...ho mandato la segnalazione cosi gli sviluppatori possono capire...ora carico il file dv mi hai detto nannes
<SkampOne> ciao a tutti
<nannes> ciao SkampOne
<SkampOne> avrei un problema con il conky forecast dopo l'aggiornamento ad ubuntu 12.04, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<nannes> SkampOne: cosa sarebbe conkyforecast
<Simulator> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/971406/
<SkampOne> è l'applicazione conky con il meteo
<Simulator> ecco nannes lo vedi?
<SkampOne> tipo queste https://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=conkyforecast&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1855&bih=968&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=_H-mT96qKovP4QSSpOGFCQ
<Carlin0> SkampOne, sempre il medesimo problema che hai già postato sul forum ?
<SkampOne> si esatto, sempre lo stesso
<stevr1it> salve, ho installato 12.04 e i vari programmi per scanner non vanno, vedono lo scanner ma non riescono a far partire la scansione, ho un mustek 1248 UB potete aiutarmi?
<Simulator> nannes ho caricato a questo link:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/971406/
<SkampOne> Carlin0, non ti viene niente in mente?
<Carlin0> SkampOne, ti avevo già risposto sul forum da anche a me questo errore come a deegan http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=507492&hilit=forecast&start=180#p4039163
<nannes> Simulator: trovato! segui questa guida http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1947993
<SkampOne> Carlin0, si anche io stesso errore se lo lancio da terminale. Tu hai risolto in qualche maniera?
<Simulator> Oh nannes grazie mille non so come rigraziarti
<Simulator> ora vedo e ti dico
<nannes> Simulator: di niente! Ti verrà un po' male perchè devi passare da un pc all'altro (perchè non va internet)
<Simulator> cioè cosa mi verrà un po male?
<nannes> Simulator: nel senso che sarà un po' scomodo/noioso, ma almeno alla fine funzionerà :D
<Carlin0> SkampOne, ho sostituito il forecast con i plugin di xubuntu :P
<Simulator> ah nello scrivere i comandi da terminale.Beh posso fare un copia ed incolla da un file di testo da questo pc metterli in un file di testo e poi con la penna riportare sull'altro pc e copio ed incollo
<SkampOne> ovvero?....questa mi è nuova
<Carlin0> SkampOne, che DE usi ?
<SkampOne> unity
 * nannes che schifo :P
<Carlin0> eh ... io Xfce non credo ci girino cmq su gnome ci sono delle sltre cosette per le previsiooni ora non ricordo il nome
<Carlin0> spe che cerco...
<SkampOne> alternative le conosco....solo pensavo che attraverso dei plugin eri riuscito a far funzionare il conky
<SkampOne> io ho quello della htc tutto settato per benino...non volevo perderlo insomma
<Europa2> Europa2  ho un problema con la stampa io uso una epson sx 205 e i documenti a colori vengono stampati con i colori sdoppiati, comw posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> no no.... su gnome puoi usare le screenlets
<SkampOne> si conosco le screenlets...ma non sono la stessa cosa
<Carlin0> e lo so
<SkampOne> comunque....tu pensi sia un bug di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> SkampOne, io non lo so , segui quella discussione che ti ho postato se ci sarà soluzione alla cosa li la scrivono di sicuro
<SkampOne> va bene, attenderò fiducioso......grazie comunque per l'attenzione, sei stato gentilissimo
<Carlin0> figurati :)
<tiziano> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Simulator> nasses io non ho capito cosa devo fare.Come faccio a crare lo script?cosa devo scriverci dentro?
<Simulator> Ragazzi sapete spiegarmi cosa devo fare in questa guida:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1947993
<Simulator> ho un prob di rete
<cristian_c> Simulator, non funziona ethernet?
<nannes> Instructions:
<nannes> Copy the script to a new text file
<nannes> Save the file as 81681fixer.sh
<nannes> go in a terminal to where you saved the file
<nannes> run the file with this command:  chmod +x 81681fixer.sh; sudo sh ./81681fixer.sh
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> cosa non hai capito Simulator? ^^
<Simulator> si nannes ho letto in inglese,non capisco nello script che creo con gedit cosa ci devo mettere dentro
<nannes> Simulator: per creare lo script basta 1)creare un documento vuoto 2)incollarci tutte quelle scritte in quel rettangolino (non le vedi??)   3)salvare il file con il nome 81681fixer.sh      4) da terminale, entrare nella cartella dove c'è lo script e dare questo comando:   chmod +x 81681fixer.sh;sudo sh ./81681fixer.sh
<nannes> Nel rettangolino dove c'è scritto "#!/bin/bash eccetera" !!!
<Simulator> ma perchè alla fine del rettangolino c'è scritto "echo "fix installed successfully hopefully! :)";
<Simulator> anche quello ci devo mettere nel file di testo?
<nannes> Simulator: si, tutto! Quello è il messaggio di conferma
<Simulator> ah pazzesco credevo fosse qualcosa in più per scherzare
<Simulator> mentre per il punto 4) da te elencato come faccio ad entrare dal terminale in una cartella?
<cristian_c> Simulatore, cd nome_cartella
<cristian_c> *Simulator
<Simulator> dimmi cristian
<cristian_c> Simulator, cd nome_cartella
<Simulator> ok grazie mille
<Simulator> cioè se la metto nella home
<Simulator> cd (nome del file)_home
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> cd nomecartella
<Simulator> il file che devo aprire si chiama 81681fixer.sh e l'ho messo nella cartella home
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora da terminale sei già nella home
<Simulator> il comando è: cd 81681fixer.sh_home
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Simulator, leggi bene
<Simulator> allora è solo cd home
<cristian_c> per spostarsi in una cartella, cd nomecartella
<cristian_c> ma tu sei già nella home quando apri il terminale
<Simulator> quindi non scrivo nulla
<Simulator> ?
<cristian_c> prova a digitare: pswd
<cristian_c> scusa: pwd
<Simulator> ok
<Simulator> esattp
<cristian_c> visto? ora dai i permessi di esecuzione allo script
<Simulator> dice /home/+ilmionome
<cristian_c> Simulator, sudo chmod +x 81681fixer.sh
<Simulator> ok ora lo do
<cristian_c> anche senza il sudo volendo
<Simulator> fattp
<Simulator> ora però cmq non va su internet
<Simulator> non è successo nulla
<Simulator> lo scrip l'ho creato con abiword,andava bene lo stesso
<Simulator> ?^
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Simulator, non funziona l'etherne?
<cristian_c> *ethernet
<Simulator> nè ethrnet nè wi-fi
<cristian_c> Simulator, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Simulator
<ubot-it> Simulator: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Simulator> cosa faccio ora ragazzi?ho provato a riavviare dopo aver eseguito lo scrip ma nada...
<cristian_c> Simulator, ma hai letto?
<ciz> nanes ciao puoi darmi una mano per favore
<Simulator> ok ok
<Simulator> ora lo faccio cristian
<ciz> buon pomeriggio chi mi dice come si installano i programmi che non sono in software center
<Simulator> ok è un uscito un po di roba
<Simulator> un attomo che te lo metto su
<Simulator> paste.ubuntu
<enzotib> ciz, dipende dal programma
<cristian_c> lol
<ciz> enzotib programma gestionale
<nannes> Simulator: dopo che dai i permessi di esecuzione lo *dovrai* pure eseguire sto cavoli di script -.-
<enzotib> ciz, non dipende dal tipo di programma, ma da cosa fornisce? un repo PPA, un pacchetto DEB, un pacchetto precompilato tar.gz, i sorgenti?
<enzotib> ciz, e le possibilità sono molte ancora
<Simulator> nannes ho dato i permessi
<nannes> Simulator: apri il Terminale e scrivi:             sudo sh ./81681fixer.sh
<cristian_c> enzotib, non sapevo ci fossero altre possibilità oltre a quelle menzionate XD
<ciz> enzotib e come facio asaper qual'è
<Simulator> e poi ho eseguito anche in modalità grafica.Ho cliccato sullo script e fatto esegui ma nulla
<enzotib> cristian_c, RPM, EXE, tar.bz2, zip, vedi tu :)
<enzotib> ciz, dimmi qual è il nome del software o un link e vediamo
<ciz> è linux jar
<cristian_c> ciz, lo devi lanciare con java
<enzotib> ciz, che sarebbe linux jar? non è certo il nome dell'applicativo
<nannes> Simulator: in modalità grafica NON VA BENE.......... Quando chiedi aiuto, fai come ti dicono. Magari riesci pure -.-
<nannes> quindi su terminale scrivi le roba che ho scritto qui sopra ^^
<nannes> *la
<Simulator> Nannes ovviamente ho fatto anche quello che mi è stato detto.
<nannes> Simulator: e che è uscito?
<cristian_c> Simulator, come l'hai eseguito nel terminale?
<ciz> enzotib è invoicex
<Simulator> ho dato il comando sudo sh . /81 etc...ed è uscito syntax error
<cristian_c> sotto è scritto 'ricerca avanzata'
<cristian_c> lol, ho sbagliato chan
<ciz> cristian-c e come devo fare
<Simulator> nannes mi dice can' open
<nannes> Simulator: niente spazio dopo il punto. guarda bene porca miseriaccia ladra :)
<nannes> sudo sh ./81681fixer.sh
<Simulator> ahahha esatto nannes mi ero accorto del mio errore sorry,ho provveduto ho riscritto
<enzotib> ciz, ma l'hai comprato?
<Simulator> e mi dice can't open
<nannes> -.-
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Simulator
<ubot-it> Simulator: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> Simulator: ho un'idea grandiosa xD
<ciz> enzotib no scaricato
<cristian_c> Simulator, ls -l
<Simulator> quale sarebbe nannes?
<nannes> Simulator: ora ti do un comando tutto intero, e tu lo porti nell'altro pc con una pennina, così non sbagli ok? :D
<cristian_c> Simulator, ma hai letto?
<enzotib> ciz, c'è anche scritto: java -jar Invoicex_Setup_*.jar  (presumibimente meglio metterci sudo davanti)
<Simulator> ahahahaha,nannes ok ormai mi hai preso per un cretino :)....ma a parte questo ti faccio un riepilogo dv sn arrivato,ho lo script ricopiato nella cartella home del pc dv nn va internet
<Simulator> mandami il comando cosi faccio copia ed incolla
<nannes> Simulator: bene. Fai così: prima del comando, rinomina il file così ci viene ancora più semplice. Chiamalo ciao.sh
<cristian_c> -,-'
<ciz> enzotib nele propità cè scrito archivio java
<nannes> Simulator: dopo che lo rinomini, il comando da incollare è questo:   chmod +x ~/ciao.sh;sudo sh ~/ciao.sh
<enzotib> ciz, devi eseguire quel comando da terminale, dopo esserci spostato con "cd" nella cartella in cui lo hai scaricato
<Simulator> ok allora ho rinominato ora faccio il copia ed incolla,grazie tanto nannes ti aggiorno a breve
<ciz> enzotib e che comando gli devo dare
<enzotib> ciz, prendi per i fondelli o non leggi quello che scrivo?
<cristian_c> 17:13:54 <enzotib> ciz, c'è anche scritto: java -jar Invoicex_Setup_*.jar  (presumibimente meglio metterci sudo davanti)
<ciz> devo dare
<nannes> Simulator: fermo! c'è una cosina da correggere nello script, l'ho notato ora
<Simulator> okok
<Simulator> cosa?
<Simulator> ecco xkè nn andava
<nannes> Simulator: scarica sto file: http://r8168.googlecode.com/files/r8168-8.028.00.tar.bz2   e copiati pure questo, nella home
<ciz> enzotib sono ale prime armi con ubunto e poi scrive quelo che vuole la chat
<nannes> no non è per questo, questo è una cosa in più -.-"" non sfuggire dalle tue colpe XD
<cristian_c> lol
<Simulator> ahahahhaha,ook ma se è una cosa in più senza la quale non funzionava cmq non ho colpe :)
<cristian_c> magari leggi di pi i consigli degli utenti
<cristian_c> *più
<nannes> Simulator: aspè un sec, sto finendo di aggiustare lo script,
<ciz> enzotib altrimenti cè la possibilità di importare il programma che uso in windows
<enzotib> ciz, perché, ti riesce difficile copiare quella stringa in un terminale?
<Simulator> ok
<Simulator> senti mandami anche lo script da scaricare
<Simulator> cosi stiamo apposto
<Simulator> e metto i due file nella home
<nannes> allora, ricapitoliamo così non si sbaglia
<Simulator> okko
<ciz> enzotib perchè non sò cosa ti devo copiare perdona la mia ignoranza con questo so
<enzotib> ciz, torna indietro e leggi quello che ho scritto, io non dico altro
<cristian_c> ciz, devi semplicemeente eseguire il jar con il comando indicato da enzotib
<cristian_c> *semplicemente
<nannes> 1) Ora cancella pure il file che abbiamo creato prima nella home (ne creeremo un altro)
<nannes> 2) Copia tutta sta roba http://paste.ubuntu.com/971594/    e mettila in un file, chiamalo ciao.sh
<nannes> 3) scarica questo http://r8168.googlecode.com/files/r8168-8.028.00.tar.bz2
<nannes> 4) Copia i files dei punti 2,3 nella home del pc incriminato
<nannes> 5) vai nel pc incriminato, apri il terminale, e *incolla* sto comando:   chmod +x ~/ciao.sh;sudo sh ~/ciao.sh
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Simulator> nannes ricapitoliamo,io ora ho il file denomiato ciao.sh nelle cartella home del pc che nn va su internet.Poi ho questo nuovo file che mi hai mandato sulla penna che sto per portare nell'altro pc,cosa devo fare ora?
<nannes> Simulator: ti ho scritto tutto. Leggi qui sopra
<dimitri> salve, ho appena finito l'installazione della ubu 12.04 64 scaricato i driver nvidia ma non riesco a far funzionare il doppio monitor. qualcuno sa come si fa ?
<ciz> cristian_c se fosi capace non sarei quì a ropervi le balle enzotib non ti arrabiare se per mè non è semplice come windows
<cristian_c> ciz, ma si tratta di un banale copia e incolla
<nannes> Simulator: no il file ciao.sh che avevi prima CANCELLALO!! ti ho detto di cancellarlo. Segui tutti e 5 i punti
<dimitri> nannes, ci sono riuscito poi ad installare ubu 12.04 64
<Simulator> okok
<cristian_c> ciz, non c'entra nulla il sistema operativo
<nannes> dimitri: good! ;D
<dimitri> nannes, non riesco a usare il secondo monitor pero' ho una NVIDIA 6200
<Simulator> no nannes no mi avevi detto di cancellarlo
<dimitri> e la grafica è lentissima in 3D.... mi sa che sbaglio qualcosa
<Simulator> ho letto sopra ci sono i tuoi 4 punti elencati.Ora non so qual è lo script giusto pero'
<cristian_c> 17:25:40 <nannes> 1) Ora cancella pure il file che abbiamo creato prima nella home (ne creeremo un altro)
<nannes> Simulator: vabè però cancellalo lo stesso. Poi segui gli altri punti
<Simulator> e quali sono gli altri punti?lo script giusto dv si trova?
<nannes> mamma mia ce ne vuole eh! Vorrei sottolineare che ci sei dalle tre Simulator!!! XD (15:05:59) Simulator: ciao ragazzi
<Simulator> ahahahha
<Simulator> ahahahha
<cristian_c> 17:25:40 <nannes> 2) Copia tutta sta roba http://paste.ubuntu.com/971594/    e mettila in un file, chiamalo ciao.sh
<Simulator> devo fare sta cosa entro oggi xkè domani mi serve il pc ed internet x lavoro.Non è colpa mia
<nannes> Più semplice di così non riesco. Mi arrendo.
<cristian_c> Simulator, se c'è una cosa che ho capito, è che non leggi
<Simulator> ragazzi leggo tutto,sto attento,sto qua dalla 3,mica mi diverto a non risolvere sto prob.Vi ringrazio ad ogni modo
<ciz> cristian_c  ricapitolo ieri ho scaricato il programa per java
<dimitri> nannes, mi puoi dare qualche dritta x il doppio monitor e la nvidia su 12.04 a 64
<nannes> dimitri: guarda, non ho mai provato il dual-monitor con ubuntu. Comunque se ti può essere utile, so che i driver funzionanti per la tua scheda sono gli nvidia273
<cristian_c> ciz, hai letto il comando indicato da enzotib per eseguire il jar, basta digitarlo in un terminale ed è fatta
<dimitri> io ho 295.40
<dimitri> sono troppo avanti :-B
<nannes> ahah no, sono io che mi son confuso!! intendevo quelli! XD
<dimitri> con la 11.04 mi funziona il doppio mon ma ora con questa 12.04 non riesco ad attivarlo. mi vede i due monitor mi va in separate screen ma non attiva il secondo anche se lo rileva
<Simulator> allora ci sono ragazzi,ho nella cartella home il file ciao.sh(contenuto preso dal link di cristian) e quell' altro che mi ha mandato nannes(r8168).Ditemi da terminale che devo fare,io comandi esatti
<nannes> Simulator: -.-però passali con una pennina così non sbagli eh?!
<Simulator> ahaha ok
<dod> hai provato a dare sudo nvidia-xconfig  dimitri?
<dod> hai installato nvidia settings?
<dimitri> dod si ora si sono attivati
<nannes> Simulator:         chmod +x ~/ciao.sh;sudo sh ~/ciao.sh
<dimitri> ho il doppio monitor attivo e funziona ma.... sono lentiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssimi
<dod> allora prova da root dimitri. sudo nvidia-settings e gli fai rilevare i monitor (devono stare tutti e due collegati e accesi) e setti come ti pare.
<dimitri> quando chiudo una finestra, x fare un esempio, ci mette 4-5 secondi x scomparire
<dimitri> dod ora i monitor li vedo e li anche settati correttamente
<dimitri> il prob è la velocità
<dod> dai top in terminale e vedi se ci sono dei processi che consumano molta ram o molta cpu attivi.
<Mark____> qualcuno mi può dare una mano con il nuovo ubuntu?
<Mark____> ehm
<Mark____> ehilà....c'è nessunoooo?!
<dod> altrimenti disattivi i current da dove li hai attivati. apri il gestore dei pacchetti, fai una ricerca per nvidia, e installi un driver precedente, vedi di mettere anche i suoi headers altrimenti non funge. gli headers li puoi tenere. se non va' lo ritogli e riattivi questi. non succede niente di male se vai col gestore pacchetti dimitri.
<nannes1> oooo nooooo... Certo che chi ha creato quello script è da frustare sui genitali eh -.-
<jester-> !qualcuno | Mark____
<ubot-it> Mark____: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mark____> quah, ok
<Mark____> dunque...su questo vecchio pc c'è una versione ubuntu 9.04, volevo aggiornarla...ma provando una versione successiva (in live) mi ritrovo con schermo nero e scritta "frequenza non supportata"
<cristian_c> Mark____, scheda grafica?
<dod> esc all'avvio del disco e scegli da f6 nomodeset
<dimitri> ora ho installato 295.40 che faccio disinstallo e metto 173
<Mark____> non riesco ad uscire da questa situazione...ho provato anche con mint, lubuntu...niente. il pc è AMD athlon 1700+ con 2 G RAM monitor Acer x 223w
<Joshua^Dunamis> Mark____: che scheda video?
<Simulator> ok ragazzi,ho estratto lo script mi ha istallato 28 mb e ho premuto yes,quindi è fatto,solo che cmq sono fuori rete.Mi è uscito il messaggio...cosa faccio?
<Mark____> sì, scusami....ora non ricordo, vado a cercare...
<dimitri> dod : driver installati sono 295.40 che faccio didintsallo o cosa
<dod> dimitri prima aggiorni il sistema. apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade. quando hai fatto riavvii il sistema. se il problema persiste disattivi i 295, poi vai nel gestore e metti i 173 e il pacco headers per i 173-
<Simulator> nannes ci sei?
<Mark____> joshua....dove trovo i dati della scheda video?perdonami...ma son fuori fase...
<dod> dimitri aggiorna il sistema e riavvia.
<dimitri> dod ok sto procedendo
<nannes> Simulator: spara! che ti dice?
<jester-> Mark____: non è possibile passare direttamtne dalla 9.04 alla 12.o4
<jester-> 12.04*
<Mark____> formattando il tutto sì....ma anche solo provando da live...
<Mark____> non ho nulla d'importante qui sopra
<jester-> Mark____: intendi installazione nuova?
<Mark____> sì
<Simulator> Cioè?Nannes non ho capito
<enzotib> Mark____, lspci | grep VGA
<nannes> Simulator: dimmi pure! Ha funzionato?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Mark____: se stai su linux lspci
<Simulator> no
<Simulator> nannes ho istallato tutto lo script ma sn sempre fuori rete,è assurdo
<jester-> Mark____:  nemmeno fare il boot da recovery e scegliendo poi al menu grafica sicura?
<Mark____> ecco la scheda grafica 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 LE] (rev a2)
<jester-> Mark____: video altrettanto vecchio?
<Mark____> purtoppo dalla 9.10 in avanti mi dà lo stesso identico problema e non ne esco più...
<Simulator> Non avrò + internet su ubuntu!
<nannes> Simulator: bhe però se hai fatto bene,   ti deve dire qualcosa, almeno!! dopo il comando, ti dovrebbe scrivere una risposta!!
<Mark____> no, dai, lo schermo è buono... Acer x223w, ma ho provato anche con uno datato...
<jester-> Mark____  la nviia 6000 dovrebbe essere supprtata dal driver open, mi sa che il problema sia il video del quale il driver non riesce a capire i refresh
<Simulator> si alla fine mi ha scritto istalled successfully hopefully....poi è uscita la scritta il computer è fuori rete
<Mark____> ora poi reinstallando sta 9.04 non riesco a rimettere skype, fare aggiornamenti, google chrome...ecc...
<Simulator> che dici riavvio?
<jester-> Mark____: la 9.04 non è piu supprotata mi pare
<Mark____> jester...ho provato anche altro monitor... :-(
<nannes> Simulator: dai il comando→ arp -a && ping -c5 192.168.1.1
<Mark____> un LG studioworks 77i..piuttosto datato...
<Mark____> so che non è supportata, ma come faccio il salto!??!
<jester-> Mark____: de live al boot primo menu, hai provato a scegliere fra le opzioni rafica minima o sicura che isa?
<Mark____> non mi fa scegliere nulla...
<jester-> Mark____:  come no, in basso ci sono i tsti FX
<Mark____> ? bhò?!ho provato un pacco di volte, sul portatile va benone, a parte il wifi....ma da sto fisso!!!sclero!
<jester-> Mark____: uno di questi rigurda la grafica
<Simulator> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> Mark____: la tua scheda video è ancora supportata dal driver nvidia
<Mark____> è un'affermazione?
<Joshua^Dunamis> si
<jester-> Mark____: hai installato o provato solo da live
<Mark____> grazie... :-)
<Mark____> sì, solo da live...
<Simulator> nannes dice network is unreachable
<Mark____> mi piace un sacco ubuntu e company, ma se devo tribolare così....
<Joshua^Dunamis> Mark____: da live parte?
<jester-> Mark____: installa, poi se fa lo stesso scherzo parti in recovery e quindi grafica sicura e si sistema
<Mark____> no, non va' proprio...
<Mark____> ah, dici che se installo risolvo?
<jester-> Mark____: sempre che sia iso ubuntu  ufficiale nè
<Joshua^Dunamis> Mark____: forse dovresti guardare la iso alternate
<nannes> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jester-> che mint e altri tarocchi non hanno niente a che vedere
<Mark____> ma sì...stesso cd sul portatile va' in live...
<jester-> Mark____: anche mia nonna di 92 anni se la porto ci viene in dicoteca, il problema è il dopo
<Mark____> ahahhahaha
<jester-> Mark____: scarica la alternate e installa
<Simulator> nannes dice network is unreachable
<Joshua^Dunamis> !alternate
<ubot-it> Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<nannes> Simulator: stento a crederci :'( riavvia mentre penso a qualcos altro :S
<Simulator> okok,ti ringrazio nannes.Ma perchè stenti a crederci?è un problema raro?non si è mai verificato?
<nannes> Simulator: MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLTO raro..... Hai proprio avuto sfiga
<Mark____> ok ragazzi...provo...scarico, installo e vediamo che succede
<Joshua^Dunamis> Mark____: in bocca al lupo
<Simulator> cavoloooooo,beh almeno hai visto che non è tutta colpa della mia disattenzione :D...Cmq che sfiga assurda mamma mia
<Mark____> crepi il lupo...e grazie a tutti
<jester-> Simulator: ero away. problema di rete?
<gioele61> ciao
<Simulator> si jester dimmi,ho un problema di rete molto raro e strano come confermato da nannes....non sappiamo come risolvere
<gioele61> ho installato ubuntu 12.04, come toglier quella riga pie di paina in libreoffice ??
<jester-> Simulator: cioè?
<enzotib> gioele61, quale riga?
<gioele61> enzotib,   ciao     riga azzurra con scritto pie di pagina predefinito
<enzotib> gioele61, Inserisci->Pié di pagina e togli il check a Predefinito
<nannes> jester-: non funge neanche eth0....
<nannes> Simulator: per la wireless c'è questo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<Simulator> non si conette alla rete,abbiamo provato con questa soluzione ma nulla:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1947993 C'è nell'iconoa sempre la x di siconesso
<Simulator> disconesso
<jester-> Simulator: lasa sta il forum, che scheda è
<jester-> Simulator: lspci | grep -i network e metti nel paste
<nannes> jester-: li ha gia dati a me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/971406/
<Simulator> nannes devo seguire quel link che mi hai dato?sta il manicomio da fare...
<jester-> anche lka broad com a cui serve il firmware come wifi
<jester-> Simulator: 12,04?
<Simulator> si si il problema jester è nato proprio poche ore fa qnd mi è venuto in mente di fare l'aggiornamento!!!!!!!!
<jester-> mi pare strano che una realtek non funzi
<jester-> Simulator: la wifi funza?
<gioele61> enzotib,  tipo questa riga     http://www.imagebam.com/image/9df924182516260
<Simulator> no non funziona al pc ne ethernet ne wifi
<enzotib> gioele61, ti ho risposto mezz'ora fa
<Simulator> ovviamente il modem di alice funziona,anche internet
<gioele61> scusa non visto
<jester-> Simulator:  ifconfig eth0 up
<Miriam> ciao a tutti! Una domanda semplice, anche se, ahimè temo già di sapere la risposta... non ho ancora aggiornato unbuntu alla 12.04, ma, mannaggia a me, ho aggiornato il mio iphone 3gs all'ios5... banshee sincronizza, la memoria nell'iphone risulta occupata ma non si vede neanche l'ombra di un mp3 nella sezione musica... mi devo rassegnare in attesa di aggiornamenti mi sa, vero? Grazie!
<jester-> Simulator:  sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Simulator> ok
<Simulator> ora lo do e ti dico
<WIlly20> Buonasera!
<gioele61> enzotib,   sono andato in inserisci  " pie pagine "  tolto predefinito, ma niente rimane riga azzurra
<dod> sera WIlly20
<WIlly20> sera dod
<enzotib> gioele61, sei sicuro che ha tolto il check? controlla
<Simulator> jester qnd do il comando nn succede nulla
<enzotib> Simulator, qnd?
<WIlly20> quindi questa è la chat ufficiale italiana di ubuntu?
<enzotib> Simulator, s t ptss mmgnr qll ch st pnsnd
<Simulator> qnd do il com sudo ifconfig etc....il terminale ritorna in posizione di ricevere il comando
<cristian_c> Miriam, apple ha fotto in modo che tu non lo possa utilizzare con programmi diversi da itunes
<enzotib> !italiano | Simulator
<ubot-it> Simulator: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<dod> WIlly20 si
<WIlly20> ok
<Miriam> cristian, grazie!... avrei dovuto informarmi prima di aggiornare sto coso... l'ho fatto a casa di amici fra l'altro, visto che il mio pc non vede itunes da anni... pazienza, tornerò da loro per sincronizzarlo, grazie comunque!
<WIlly20> sono nuovo nel campo
<WIlly20> ma sto iniziando a studiare un po'
<gioele61> enzotib,   scusa come si fa a toglier il check a predefinito in libreoffice ??
<enzotib> !chat | WIlly20
<ubot-it> WIlly20: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> gioele61, cliccandoci sopra?
<gioele61> ma ho tolto il fleg su predefinito
<enzotib> gioele61, flag, check, sono la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> Miriam, era così anche con le vecchie versioni di ios, ma i programmatori erano riusciti ad aggirare le protezioni. Chissà che non lo facciano anche con la versione 5, ma credo che ci voglia tempo
<gioele61> ma la riga azzurra appare ancora, pur togliente il fleg a predefinito
<enzotib> gioele61, ti avevo chiesto di controllare se il flag era effettivamente tolto
<gioele61> enzotib,   si il fleg prima c'era, poi lo tolto
<enzotib> gioele61, ma hai ricontrollato?
<gioele61> si
<enzotib> gioele61, succede con qualsiasi file?
<gioele61> si
<enzotib> !chi | gioele61
<ubot-it> gioele61: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<gioele61> enzotib,   si
<enzotib> gioele61, chiudi libreoffice
<enzotib> gioele61, quindi mv ~/.config/libreoffice{,.bak}
<jester-> Simulator: sudo  ifconfig c'è eth0?
<gioele61> enzotib,  ok eseguito nel terminale, ho aperto libreoffice, ma appare ancora riga azzurra con scritto intestazione predefinite,        con ubuntu 11.04 non succedeva però
<enzotib> gioele61, entra come guest e controlla se succede anche là
<Joshua^Dunamis> gioele61: ti appare se metti il mouse sulla riga di intestazione o rimane fissa?
<gioele61> Joshua^Dunamis,  se metto il mouse sulla riga
<Joshua^Dunamis> gioele61: è normale
<Joshua^Dunamis> gioele61: se ci clicchi puoi impostare una riga di intestazione su ogni foglio del documento o libro
<gioele61> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> gioele61: mai visto sui libri in cui ad esempio vi è il titolo del libro sulle pagine dispari e quello del capitolo su quelle pari, o il titolo su tutte le pagine? Ecco serve a quello, infatti puoi impostarlo in diversi modi
<gioele61> Joshua^Dunamis,   si ho visto, però da fastidio quella riga azzurra
<Joshua^Dunamis> gioele61: basta non passarci il mouse e scompare
<gioele61> Joshua^Dunamis, questo è vero
<Joshua^Dunamis> ;)
<etrhy> salve....vorrei sapere se la ttastiera trust gxt18 e la webcam logitech c270 sono compatibili con ubuntu 11.10 grazie
<enzotib> etrhy, prendi una live e prova
<etrhy> ok grazie....provero'
<alnuvola> buonasera ...
<alnuvola> qualcuno puo aiutarmi oggi il mio ubuntu nn riesce a vedermi una pendrive
<alnuvola> fdisk http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/971813/
<enzotib> alnuvola, toglila, rimettila e poi scrivi dmesg | tail su un terminale, posta l'output
<alnuvola> ok
<enzotib> alnuvola, e poi quello è fstab, non l'output di fdisk :)
<alnuvola> gia'
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/971817/
<enzotib> alnuvola, effettivamente pare che ci sia qualche problema, funzionava quel pendrive?
<alnuvola> certamente
<alnuvola> nn mi ha dato mai problemi
<enzotib> alnuvola, sudo fdisk -l (con il pendrive inserito)
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/971822/
<alnuvola> provo a buttare la pendrive dal balcone e poi vado a riprenderla .. l ultima volta cosi ha funzionato ^_^
<alnuvola> enzotib cmq nell fdisk sembra che la pendrive nn mi compare .. è di 1gb
<enzotib> alnuvola, infatti non c'è
<alnuvola> ora provo a veder se la vede con lsusb
<alnuvola> c'è un problema impiega troppo tempo il comando lsusb
<nannes> Qualcuno che può darmi un sources.list originale di Precise?
<alnuvola> nannes     http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<alnuvola> enzotib nemmeno lsusb la vede
<alnuvola> è partita forse
<nannes> ottimo alnuvola!
<enzotib> nannes, non so se il mio è originale, ma dovrebbe
<etrhy> ubuntu precise ...non vede la tastiera trust gxt18
<enzotib> etrhy, è wireless?
<enzotib> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/971845/
<etrhy> usb
<nannes> grazie enzotib : D
<etrhy> la tasiera e' usb
<enzotib> etrhy, mai vista una tastiera che non va con ubuntu
<etrhy> gia
<etrhy> presa questanno
<etrhy> se vedi in rete anche ad altri nn va
<etrhy> enzotib novita'?
<enzotib> etrhy, no, non ho nessuna idea, se non cambiare tastiera
<etrhy> e menomale che e nuovo pangolin
<virunga> logitech per win li crea i drivers per linux no
<virunga> quindi c'è poco da recriminare
<etrhy> parlo per la tastiera trust gxt18
<virunga> etrhy: stessa cosa. Il ragionamento è lo stesso. Prenditela con Trus, non con ubuntu
<sergios> salve a tutti, ho un problema con skype: dopocirca dieci minuti di utilizzo normale non mi manda più i messaggi e poi si blocca la schermata principale diventanto grigia. Non riesco nemmeno a chiudere col destro dall'icona di notifica in alto a destra (gnome 3 classic, ubuntu 11.10, skype 2.2). Grazie a chi mi vorrà aiutare!
<MarcoFe> sergios: ho il tuo stesso problema
<MarcoFe> l'unico modo per chiuderlo e' killall -s 9 skype
<MarcoFe> e riavviarlo
<MarcoFe> se scopri il motivo di questo problema fammelo sapere!
<MarcoFe> ciao
<sergios> Marcofe ho trovato questo post nel forum, io non ho ancora provato le procedure che consigliano... ma hai anche tu gnome 3?
<MarcoFe> yep
<sergios> Grazie per la dritta di killall -s 9 skype. Ma per curiosità tu riesci ad usare la shell di gnome?
<MarcoFe> si
<sergios> arghh, io no! quando selezioni shell dal menu a tendina dell'ingranaggio all'avvio mi si avvia semplicemente la classic!!! :S
<sergios> *seleziono
<dimitri_> salve..... installato finalmente ubu 12.04 con alternative ora parte ma...... non funziona...la tastiera (il mouse si) e mo..... che faccio ?
<dimitri_> ora sto usando la ubu 1.10 ma la 12.04 64 non mi vede la tastiera.... bel problema
<enzotib> è la sera delle tastiere?
<jambo> ave
<jambo> unetbootin è buono pure per windows o solo per le distro linux?
<dimitri_> scusate leggevo che le tastiere danno prob stasera
<dimitri_> qualcuno mi aiuta con la mia
<doubler> buonasera
<Joshua^Dunamis> dimitri_: in che senso stasera le tastiere danno problemi?
<doubler> raga ho letto in rete che per la tastiera trust gxt18 nessuno ha risolto :(
<dod> ha tasti speciali?
<k0ral_> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno d'aiuto...c'è qcuno che ha voglia di aiutarmi ?
<bobbybong> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<k0ral_> OK. il mio problema è...avevo win7, provo a mettere ubuntu, ma qcosa va storto...al riavvio non ho + win e nemmeno ubuntu, ma solo "error: no such partition" e il prompt "grub rescue>" dove non so cosa scrivere. Come strumenti per risolvere ho a disposizione: hiren boot cd, la penna usb con l'iso di ubuntu da cui l'ho installato . soluzioni?:)
<bobbybong> !grub | k0ral_
<ubot-it> k0ral_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> k0ral_, usa la pennetta usb per ripristinare il grub seguendo la guida che ha linkato il bot
<k0ral_> proverò...grazie!
<Simulator> Ciao
<Simulator> ragazzi volevo chiedervi
<Simulator> su siti come chatroulette non mi funziona la webcam
<Simulator> perchè?
<Simulator> e non ci sono già?
<Simulator> cioè in che rete sono adesso?
<Simulator> sono nuovo aiutatemi
<Simulator> ce qlk?
<Simulator> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-29
<Davvy80> giorno a tutti
<Davvy80> c'è nessuno?
<Cri_> buon giorno
<Cri_> quale versione installare
<Cri_> per pc di vecchia data
<Cri_> .
<glpiana> ola
<Cri_> glpiana: ciao
<glpiana> ciao Cri_
<Cri_> giusto che sei arrivato
<Cri_> XD
<Cri_> un consiglio
<Cri_> vorrei mettere una distribuzione linux su un pc un po datato
<Cri_> glpiana: vevo pensato a lubuntu 13
<Cri_> che ne pensi
<glpiana> Cri_, dipende se il pc lo regge. mettila su cd e provalo
<Valgio63> Buongiorno a tutti!
<Valgio63> Qualcuno ci chiappa su vino-server? Ho un problemino. O meglio su Ubuntu 12.04
<Valgio63> Vino- server non mi parte all'avvio, quindi impossibile prendere il pc in remoto
<Valgio63> aiuto!!
<davvy80> giorno a tutti
<davvy80> sono nuovo del mondo di linux, potete aiutarmi dovrei installare i driver di Nvidia?
<glpiana> !nvidia | davvy80
<ubot-it> davvy80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<Valgio63> davvy80Da ubuntu?
<davvy80> si ubuntu 13.04  64b
<davvy80> ho 2 schede nvidia 8800 gtx
<Valgio63> apri sriver aggiuntivi da amministrazione ( o scrivilo nella dash ) seleziona quello (consigliato), attendi e riavvia!
<Valgio63> driver non sriver!!
<davvy80>  ho dovuto  disintallare i driver di nouveau perchè  si bloccava dopo il login
<Valgio63> Spero che sia uguale ale vecchie versioni! aspetta, ma adesso con che driver vai, vesa?
<davvy80> allora mi spieghi benen cosa devo fare per prima cosa, inizio adesso a seguirti?
<Valgio63> Vai, apri la dash e scrivi nella ricerca Driver aggiuntivi
<Valgio63> poi lancialo
<Valgio63> davvy80, ci sei?
<davvy80> per vedere i driver io sono andato, impostazioni di sistema, software e aggiornamenti e c'è il pallino su server x.org driver per display nouveau
<davvy80> ecc ecc ope source
<davvy80> boh
<Valgio63> <davvy80>non conosco il 13.04, lo sto scaricando adesso per provarlo. hai provato a fare quello che ti ho detto? sai cos'è la dash, vero?
<davvy80> la prima l'icona in alto a sinistra
<davvy80> ??
<Valgio63> il simbolo di Ubuntu in alto sulla barra unity
<Valgio63> esatto clicca e nel campo di ricerca scrivi Driver aggiuntivi
<davvy80> e poi?
<Valgio63> poi ci clicchi sopra e lo fai partire.te li cerca lui. ovviamente devi essere in internet, ma lo sei XD
<davvy80> ?
<davvy80> si il pc in questione è questo che sto scrivendo
<Valgio63> Te ne proporrà alcuni, uno dovrebbe avere (consigliato), clicca su quello e poi su ATTIVA
<davvy80> mah :)
<Valgio63> aspetta che gli eventi si compino e poi ti dirrà che devi riavviare, riavvia e vedrai che è tutto ok (di solito!!)
<davvy80> io scrivo driver aggiuntivi e faccio invio e si apre libreoffice
<Valgio63> aspetta, scrivi driver aggiuntivi e guarda cos ti propone di programmi, altrimenti ti apre il primo evidenziato!
<davvy80> Valgio  ma è giusto che scrivendo driver aggiuntivi faccio invio e si apre libreo?
<Valgio63> altrimenti prova a scriverci jockey ( maledizione sono su pc winzozz, ado a memoria!)
<davvy80> libre, tastiera, imput della tastiera e disposizione tastiera
<Valgio63> te l'ho detto, se la prima icona evidenziata è quella, ti apre quella!
<davvy80> grazie valgio del tuo aiuto
<davvy80> allora scrivo jockey
<Valgio63> c'è il menù classico di gnome nella 13.04?
<Valgio63> ho finito di scaricarla adesso?
<davvy80> si si perchè ho provato la 12.04 ed è quasi simile
<Valgio63> adesso!
<Valgio63> allora Amministrazione driver aggiuntivi ....o preferenze? aspetta che vado a vedere!
<davvy80> quando scrivo jockey compaiono  tipo dei file pdf con i relativi prezzi :)
<Valgio63> sono andato a vedere, non c'è manco sulla 12.10!!! che stronzata!
<davvy80> :(
<Valgio63> allora apri gestore pacchetti
<davvy80> è come?
<davvy80> perdonami ma sono nuovo e nn conosco per niente ubuntu
<davvy80> ma ho molta dimestichezza con winzzoz solo che quì nn serve a niente
<Valgio63> sempre dalla dash, se non c'è apri Ubuntu software center
<Valgio63> cerca Driver aggiuntivi o jockey-gtk
<davvy80> valgio?
<Valgio63> dimmi
<davvy80> ah eccoti
<davvy80> ok cerco su software center
<Valgio63> letto prima?
<Valgio63> mi dice il mio collega che nemmeno gestore pacchetti c'è normalmente sulla versione schia( ovvero quella scaricata da ubuntu)
<davvy80> si  devo scaricare : Transitional package for driver management
<davvy80> perchè solo questo trova
<Valgio63> di solito io uso le REMIX del Prof. cantaro di www.istitutomajorana.it
<davvy80> ho scritto jockey-gtk
<Valgio63> il nome del pacchetto e jockey-gtk?
<Valgio63> se si installalo
<davvy80> ok
<davvy80> è lui
<Valgio63> vai installa e poi ridimmi.
<davvy80> ok quando finisce ti scrivo
<davvy80> la connessione è lenta
<davvy80> ma quanto tempo ci vuole, voglio dire come faccio a sapere quanto tempo rimane ancora per finire?
<Valgio63> !Geestione pacchetti | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<davvy80> quindi mi consigli  la versione del professore cantaro la plus remix?
<Valgio63> ci sei?
<davvy80> si ci sono
<davvy80> ,mi leggi?
<davvy80> ??
<davvy80> Valgio?
<Valgio63> davvy80 ci sei sempre?
<Valgio63> scusa ma mi si è piantato windows!
<davvy80> ah ok
<davvy80> adesso mi leggi?
<akis24> giorno
<davvy80> sto ancora aspettando ubuntu software center
<davvy80> che finisca di installare jokey-gtk
<Valgio63> boia! lentina davvero!
<davvy80> ma così grande è?
<Valgio63> no! di solito no
<Valgio63> facciamo così, annulla e richiamami
<davvy80> cmq se serve io ho già scaricato i driver ufficiali di nvidia
<davvy80> ok
<davvy80> annullato
<davvy80> ora?
<davvy80> ci sei?
<davvy80> valgio?
<Valgio63> scusa davvy80, il pc stamani fa i capricci
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Valgio63> giorno jester, ho un problemino anchi'io stamani.
<Valgio63> non mi parte vino-server su una 12.04 , ma nessuno mi ha risposto,
<Valgio63> tu sai mica il perchè
<Valgio63> ?
<Davvy80> valgio?
<Davvy80> :)
<Valgio63> ciao davvy, il pc fa i capricci stamani!
<Valgio63> allora, apri un terminale
<Davvy80> ihihihih
<Davvy80> ok
<Davvy80> che scrivo?
<Valgio63> sudo apt-get install jocky-gtk
<Valgio63> password e vaiù
<Valgio63> scusa sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<Davvy80> mi dice che il processo potrebbe essere impegnato
<Davvy80> : Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<Valgio63> sta ancora masticando ubuntu software cwnter, lo hai chiuso, vero?
<Davvy80> si si
<Davvy80> chiuso
<Davvy80> faccio un riavvio e ti chiamo
<Davvy80> magari facciamo prima?
<Valgio63> o porca vacca, se riavvii, ti riparte vero? hai già provato?
<Davvy80> l'ultima volta è ripartito
<Valgio63> riavvia e richiama allora
<Davvy80> ok faccio subito
<Valgio63> j
<Valgio63> jester,ci sei sempre?
<Davvy80usaleab> valgio ci sono ok apro terminale e poi che ci scrivo
<Valgio63> apri terminale poi sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<Valgio63> copia e incolla, poi password
<Valgio63> va satavolta?
<Davvy80usaleab>  dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.  davvy80@davvy80-System:~$
<Valgio63> alla domanda S ed invio
<Davvy80usaleab> niente domanda
<Valgio63> fallo allora, stava intallandolo da prima e lo abbiamo interrotto con il riavvio!
<Davvy80usaleab> cosa devo fare?
<Valgio63> scrivi sudo dpkg --configure -a ed invio
<Davvy80usaleab> comando nn trovato dice
<Valgio63> fatto copia ed incolla? guarda che i trattini e gli spazi sono importanti!
<Davvy80usaleab> è partito
<Valgio63> visto!!!XD
<Davvy80usaleab> allora mi la domanda e io scrivo s ed invio
<Valgio63> iesss
<Davvy80usaleab> ok ora si è aperta sul terminale un finestra  grigia dove cè la licenza sua
<Davvy80usaleab> dice configurazione in corso
<Valgio63> fallo lavorare
<Davvy80usaleab> ok
<Santooo> giorno, avrei un piccolo problema nell installazione di ubuntu
<Davvy80usaleab> boh ancora così valgio
<Valgio63> sempre li che lavora?
<Davvy80usaleab> è sempre quì  ma nn sono sicuro che stia lavorando
<Valgio63> ma è vecchiotto come il mio il pc?
<Davvy80usaleab> il processore è quasi fermo
<Davvy80usaleab> si ma abbastanza potente
<Valgio63> comincio a perdermi! di solito ci mette un po' ma.....
<Davvy80usaleab> asus strike 2nse 2 x nvidia 8800 gtx  cpu intel 9550q 4 gb di ram
<Valgio63> allora!
<Davvy80usaleab> ancora così
<Valgio63> sanntoo, quale problema?
<Valgio63> davvy80, diavolo, non so' più che pesci prendere!
<Davvy80usaleab> capito
<cri> ari ciao
<Valgio63> sicuro di non avere fatto casino nell'installazione?, se così fosse deve mettere a posto più cose, oltre a jockey
<Valgio63> cio ari
<Valgio63> cri
<cri> Valgio63, ciao
<Valgio63> dagli con i refusi di tastiera, ciao cri XD
<Santooo> Valgio63 non mi parte l installazione XD
<Valgio63> in che senso?
<Santooo> Valgio63 mi si blocca alla schermata iniziale alla scritta ubuntu
<Valgio63> da live?
<Santooo> no nn arrivo neanke al live
<Santooo> mi si blocca proprio inizialmente
<Valgio63> jester- che ne pensi tu?
<cri> Santooo, su che pc la stai istallando
<cri> che versione
<cri> che supporto usi per installazione?
<Santooo> su un amd 3305
<Valgio63> mia ha tolto diverse parole di bocca cri!
<Valgio63> Davvy80 sempre li?
<Davvy80usaleab> si valgio :-(
<Santooo> con lo stesso dvd ho provato l installazione su un amd 3300 e li e andata
<cri> Santooo, un portatile
<Santooo> si
<cri> stai usando dvd
<Santooo> si
<cri> a che velocita hai masterizzato
<Santooo> alla minima
<cri> ok
<Davvy80usaleab> posso ripristinare il pc in uno stato precedente come winzzoz?
<Valgio63> Vista la finestra che ti si è aperta sulla chat con il mio nick?
<Valgio63> Davvy80,Vista la finestra che ti si è aperta sulla chat con il mio nick?
<Santooo> ora sto scaricando la versione 32 bit....
<cri> Santooo, perche avevi preso la 64?
<Santooo> si certo
<cri> Santooo, quanta ram hai
<Santooo> 4
<cri> ok
<cri> allora va bene la 64 il tuo processore e un dual core
<cri> deve essere andato male qualche cosa nella masterizzazione o e stato scaricato male il file
<cri> .iso
<Santooo> cri ho provato 3 masterizzazioni
<cri> Santooo, hai altro pc
<Santooo> non in questo momento
<Santooo> sull altro, la 64 e partita
<Santooo> l'altro ha 6giga di ram
<akis24> oppure ha win8 uefi secure boot  quant'altro .. attenzione a quello che si fa'
<Santooo> cri perche in un altro pc allora parte?
<cri> Santooo, hai 2 configurazioni completamente differenti
<Santooo> quindi come mai non mi parte sull altro?
<Santooo> cri provo la 32?
<fiamma> ciao a tutti
<cri> prova ma non credo sia quello il problena
<fiamma> ieri ho installato ubuntu 13.04 sul mio pc..
<fiamma> tutto perfetto, il sistema è molto veloce e non ho avuto problemi
<fiamma> tranne uno con compiz o unity
<jester-> fiamma: cioè?
<fiamma> praticamente ogni volta che faccio una ricerca su unity dopo una o due lettere si blocca tutto e mi si riavvia unity
<Santooo> cri quale può essere?
<jester-> fiamma: portatile?
<Santooo> cri provato la rimasterizzazione e cambiato ache tipo di dvd
<fiamma> e riscontra un errore in /usr/bin/compiz
<fiamma> si è un portatile
<jester-> fiamma: pollici?
<fiamma> 15.6 hd led lcd
<jester-> fiamma: ti piace unity?
<fiamma> si
<jester-> fiamma: apri un terminale
<fiamma> ok fatto
<jester-> fiamma: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<fiamma> aspetta che riloggo con account admin
<fiamma> sono entrato in utente
<TaLaDo> :)
<jester-> fiamma: chece
<jester-> che cenrt
<jester-> tra
<Davvy80> valgio pvt
<fiamma_> ok rieccomi
<jester-> fiamma: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<fiamma_> ok
<fiamma_> dice che è già alla versione più recente
<jester-> non ho capito l'account admin
<fiamma_> ero in account senza password
<jester-> fiamma_: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<fiamma_> l'ho fatto
<jester-> fiamma_: rm -r .compiz1
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz
<fiamma_> impossibile rimuovere ".compiz1" file o directory non esistente
<jester-> fiamma_: rm -r .compiz-1
<Davvy80> Valgio63 ci sei?
<jester-> fiamma_: rm -r .compiz
<Valgio63> cis sono ripassa di la
<fiamma_> fatto
<jester-> fiamma_: termina sessione
<fiamma_> in tutti e due gli utenti?
<jester-> fiamma_: l'utonto è uno solo il guest cet
<jester-> centra no
<jester-> se hai ubuntu doc e non un tarocco
<fiamma__> rieccomi
<fiamma__> non ha funzionato
<fiamma__> continua a crashare
<jester-> fiamma__: sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz  fatto?
<fiamma__> si
<jester-> fiamma_: rm -r .compiz
<jester-> fiamma_: rm -r .compiz-1
<fiamma__> quale dei due?
<jester-> entrambi
<fiamma__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5615263/
<fiamma__> ?
<jester-> il che è strano, che scheda video hai
<fiamma__> intel hd graphics 3000
<fiamma__> è nuova
<nostradamus78ts> Ciao a tutti! Che versione consigliate per un EEPC? XUBUNTU o LUBUNTU?
<jester-> fiamma__: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> nostradamus78ts: dipende da quale eeepc, su questo 1000HE kubuntu gira da dio
<fiamma__> nostradamus78ts: io ho un eepc con 12.04 e gira alla grande
<jester-> fiamma__: quando hai fatto termina sessione e scegli gnome classico no effetti
<fiamma__> si ma io volevo usare unity
<fiamma__> o gnome (quello nuovo)
<fiamma__> ho preso il pc potente apposta
<nostradamus78ts> E' il computer di mio papà....non ricordo il modello, vi faccio sapere ! grazie!
<nostradamus78ts> (Forse non è neppure un EEPC)
<nostradamus78ts> E' un Dell Mini
<jester-> nostradamus78ts: con kubuntu devi solo cambiare l'interfaccia da portatile a pc che fa schifo quanto unity
<jester-> nostradamus78ts: prova le live e ti fai un'idea
<nostradamus78ts> Si infatti forse è meglio.... E' un Insipiron mini 1010
<Etneoesgenuc> se passo da 12.11 at 13.04 cosa mi cambia?
<jester-> Etneoesgenuc: dovresgti fare 2 avanzamenti
<jester-> ha no da 12.10 a 13.04 va bene
<jester-> et
<fiamma__> grazie comunque dell'aiuto
<Etneo> ?
<Etneo> cosa mi cambia sostituendo la distro 12.11 con la 13.04?
<jester-> Etneo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<nostradamus78ts> Non è cosi' malvagio dai
<nostradamus78ts> forse regge anche un Kubuntu
<nostradamus78ts> :-)
<jester-> nostradamus78ts: provi le live e ti fai un'idea
<jester-> ci sono apposta
<Etneo> ciao jester
<Etneo> ok
<Etneo> cioè scarico il file poi non installo?
<jester-> Etneo: scarichi la iso, ti fai dvd o usb e la provi
<jester-> prova il sistema senza installarlo
<Etneo> ok
<Etneo> ciao
<jester-> da li puoi anche eventualmente aggiornare o installare
<Etneo> dal 12.04 alla 13.04 basta fare update distro?
<jester-> da 12.04 a 13.04 non è possibile direttamente
<jester-> devi passare a 12.10 e poi a 13.04
<Valgio63> jester- scusa, tentavo di iutare un ragazzo con un problema ma ne è sorto un'altro, ci dai una mano?
<Etneo> scusa ho la 12.10
<jester-> Etneo: allora lo fai da gestore aggiornamenti
<Etneo> ok da 12.10 at 13.04 udpdate distro
<jester-> Valgio63: cisrca?
<jester-> circa*
<Etneo> ok
<Etneo> grazie
<Valgio63> Ha installato la 13.04 ma non c'è jockey-gtk per installare i driver bnvidia. allora l'ho guidato su ubuntu software center e gli ho detto installa
<Valgio63> ma no si installava. allora da terminale apt-get etc, ma ancora era lì che masticava.
<jester-> Valgio63: driver agguntivi sta dentro a sorgenti software
<jester-> Valgio63: che scheda ha
<Valgio63> l'ha cercato ma non c'è, dice, la 13.04 l'ho scaricata adesso e non la conosco!
<Valgio63> apetta guardo ifdietro
<Valgio63> asus strike 2nse 2 x nvidia 8800 gtx  cpu intel 9550q 4 gb di ram
<jester-> Valgio63: deve guardare in sorgenti software c'è il tab driver agiiuntivi
<Valgio63> ok, davvy80 hai letto?
<Davvy80> no
<Davvy80> ho scritto in pvt
<Valgio63> ciao leggi questo:<jester-> Valgio63: deve guardare in sorgenti software c'è il tab driver agiiuntivi
<Valgio63> Provaci
<Davvy80> mi dici il percorso grazie
<jester-> oppure installa nvidia-current e poi aggiunge nomodeset al grub
<Valgio63> iester- il percorso, scusa?
<jester-> Davvy80: impostazioni sistema
<jester-> sorgenti sticass
<Valgio63> è arrivato anche lui, lo guidi te? mi devo asentare, mi chiama il capo!!!!
<nostradamus78ts> Grazie! Proverò con le live, soluzione migliore! Buona gg a tutti! shutdown -r now ;-)
<Davvy80> su impostazioni di sistema nn c'è  sorgenti sticass
<jester-> Davvy80: non fare il troll sorgenti software
<Davvy80> hai ragione sono proprio un troll :D
<jester-> Davvy80: c'è etichetta driver aggiuntivi
<Davvy80> scusa hanno bussato
<Davvy80> allora
<Davvy80> si ci sono diversi driver Nvidia ma il pallino è messo su serve x xorg driver per display Nouveau
<Davvy80> jester?
<Davvy80> anche se cambio driver , faccio applica mi ritorna sempre al driver open source
<Davvy80> ci sei?
<jester-> Davvy80: devi andare in driver aggiuntivi e abilitare il consigliato
<jester-> poi fa da solo e ci mette un po
<Davvy80> si fatto ma dopo che faccio applica modifiche mi ritorna su open source
<jester-> Davvy80: devi riavviarfe
<jester-> re
<Davvy80> ok riavvio e ritorno quì
<Valgio63> Scusa Jester- un 'ultima cosa, devo uscire per lavoro. Quando abbiamo provato ad installare da terminale gli richiedeva un dpkg --configure -a che gli ho fatto dare, ma poi rimaneva lì in eterno! Ciao Davvy80 a risentirci.
<Valgio63> Ciao a tutti per adesso.
<Davvy80> ciao Valgio grazie mille
<Davvy80> Jester fatto applica modifiche riavviato ma il driver è sempre open source quello con il pallino
<Davvy80> hai letto jester?
<jester-> Davvy80: dpkg -l | grep nvidia e metti nel paste
<jester-> Davvy80: e pure lsmod
<Davvy80> scusa jester nn ti seguo sono nuovissimo di ubuntu
<jester-> Davvy80: apri un terminale e dai i comndi poi li metti nel pastebin
<Davvy80> Module                  Size  Used by parport_pc             32688  0  ppdev                  17073  0  bnep                   18036  2  rfcomm                 42641  0  bluetooth             228619  10 bnep,rfcomm snd_hda_codec_analog    93738  1  arc4                   12615  2  joydev                 17377  0  hid_generic            12540  0  usbhid                 47074  0  hid                   101002  2 hid_generic,usbhid rt2
<jester-> !paste | Davvy80
<ubot-it> Davvy80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Davvy80> ho fatto ora ti devo dare l'indirizzo?
<jester-> eh
<Davvy80> ti devo dare il link?
<jester-> Davvy80: che ti ha detto il bot?
<Davvy80> un link dove fare il paste
<Davvy80> ??
<Davvy80> jester
<Davvy80> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Davvy80> ah ecco
<jester-> !paste | Davvy80
<ubot-it> Davvy80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Davvy80> jester devo mettere il tuo nick su paste?
<TaLaDo> -.-
<jester-> Davvy80: cosa dice ubot-it ?
<jester-> trolli o cosa
<Davvy80> scusa nn ti arrabbiare  per me è tutto nuovo nn voglio farti perdere tempo
<jester-> !paste | Davvy80
<ubot-it> Davvy80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> leggi
<jester-> o ti devo trascrivere pari pari
<Davvy80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615407/
<Davvy80> scussami
<Davvy80> scusami*
<jester-> Davvy80: lspci | grep -i vga
<Davvy80> davvy80@davvy80-System:~$ lspci | grep -i vga 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] (rev a2) 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] (rev a2)
<jester-> Davvy80: che driver hai abilitato in aggiuntivi
<jester-> comunque il nouveau fa il suo lavoro
<Davvy80> in uso server X di X.org -driver per displayNouveau ecc. ecc (open source)
<dod> o/
<jester-> Davvy80: ???
<Davvy80> allora ti spiego come è andata
<Davvy80> ho installato la versione 13.04, quando ho finito di installare ho fatto riavvio, e dopo il login si bloccava tutto  questo è andato avanti per diversi giorni poi ho scoperto che era il driver delle schede video
<Davvy80> ho dovuto far partire con il recovery e eliminato questo driver
<jester-> Davvy80: quale
<Davvy80> così finalmente il pc è partito
<Davvy80> nouveau
<Davvy80> leggendo su google  era quello a dare prb
<jester-> sta usando nouveau che è l'open e non installa altro
<Davvy80> ma ora lo rivedo su driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> Davvy80: il nouveau i in uso da lsmod
<Davvy80> ma questo driver nn funziona  bene
<dod> ignoralo
<jester-> Davvy80: da aggiuntivi devi abilitare nvidia
<Davvy80> me ne accorgo anche quando trascino le cartelle
<jester-> Davvy80: e la 8800 ha sempre avuto qualche problema
<jester-> specialemnte se usi unity
<Davvy80> è quindi?
<Davvy80> sul 12.04 funzionava bene
<jester-> e quindi abilita il nvidia current in aggiuntivi
<Davvy80> ti ripeto che quando provo ad abilitare  faccio applica poi riavvio e per magia  quello abilitato è sempre nouveau
<jester-> Davvy80: ma la sci finire dopo aver dato la pass o riavvii subito
<Davvy80> lascio finire che nn è poi tanto tempo ma si vede subito che il pallino ritorna su nouveau
<jester-> Davvy80: mi pare quantomeno strano
<Davvy80> infatti
<jester-> Davvy80: dpkg -l ! grep nvidia
<Davvy80> dalla mia poco esperienza su ubuntu ero già consapevole
<jester-> Davvy80: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> Davvy80: sa di manovre maldestre
<Davvy80> davvy80@davvy80-System:~$ dpkg -l | grep nvidia davvy80@davvy80-System:~$
<Davvy80> può essere
<jester-> non è installato nessun driver nvidia
<Davvy80> ok allora sembra aver logica adesso
<Davvy80> io ho scaricato il file driver della nvidia
<jester-> Davvy80: sudo apt- get -f install && sudo aapt-get dist-upgrade
<Davvy80> ma nn riesco a farlo partire
<jester-> Davvy80: sudo apt- get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> Davvy80: qualcosa ha fatto per sminchiare
<jester-> sempre che non trolli che ti vedo in giro da un bel po
<Davvy80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615434/
<Davvy80> ma che dici ma quale trollo
<Davvy80> ho scoperto solo ieri la chat di ubuntu
<jester-> Davvy80: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Davvy80> ok ho scaricato questi pacchetti e mi rimane una paginetta su terminale grigia con scritto
<jester-> Davvy80: hai aggiornato o installato
<Davvy80> Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Davvy80> installato
<jester-> Davvy80: sei sul pc in questione?
<Davvy80> si si certo
<jester-> Davvy80: hai aggiornato o installato
<Davvy80> installato
<Davvy80> scaricato pacchetti e installato
<jester-> Davvy80: scaricato pacchetti? è un nuovo modo di aggiornare?
<Davvy80> aspè mi sto confondendo
<Davvy80> mi hai dato un comando ed io ho seguito questo che mi hai dato
<Davvy80> sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> Davvy80: hai aggiornato dalla 12.10 o hai fatto nuova installazione
<Davvy80> questa paginetta rimane in eterno
<Santooo> ho un problema, mi è impossibile installare ubuntu
<Davvy80> no nuova installazione
<jester-> Davvy80: che paginetta fa veder nel paste
<jester-> !dettagli | Santooo
<ubot-it> Santooo: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Davvy80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615446/
<Santooo> jester- ho provato 3 volte con la 64bit , ed una volta cn la versione 32 bit
<jester-> Davvy80: pigia tab e vai su ok e poi pigia enter
<jester-> Santooo: si anche a me la rossa non l'ha data
<Davvy80> allucinante
<jester-> e nemmeno la mora
<Davvy80> a saperlo prima
<Santooo> jester- XD
<jester-> non si capisce come mai metta i ms fonts
<jester-> Santooo: se non spieghi i passi che hai fatto
<Santooo> jester- ho scaricato ubuntu, controllato la iso, l'ho masterizzato a bassa velocita
<Santooo> jester- faccio il boot dal dvd, mi compare la scritta UBUNTU con i pallini di caricamento, e mi si blocca qui
<jester->  quindi?
<jester-> Santooo: provato da usb ?
<Davvy80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615454/
<Santooo> jester- no, nn ne dispongo una al momento
<jester-> Santooo: dvd riscrivibile hai usato?
<Santooo> jester- no
<Davvy80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615454/
<Santooo> jester- ho provato diverse volte la masterizzazione
<jester-> Davvy80: apri driver aggiuntivi, fai una foto al desktop pigianto tasto stamp e postalo su imgebin
<Davvy80> jester hai letto questo paste?
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Santooo> jester- i dvd partono normalmente su un altro computer
<jester-> Santooo: qualcosa non quaglia masterizzando, procurati una usb
<jester-> o il cdrom è ciucco
<Santooo> jester- provate due marche diverse di dvd
<jester-> Santooo: se il cdrom ha la testina ciucca non c'è vero
<jester-> verso*
<Santooo> jester- come mai un altro computer però li legge ?
<Davvy80> http://imagebin.org/255756
<jester-> Santooo: se non provi da usb non puoi escludere il problema a meno che chiami un esorcista
<Davvy80> hia visto l'immagine jester
<jester-> Santooo: pallino sul penultimo e poi comparirà sotto abilita e lo clicchi
<Santooo> jester- proverò da usb questo fine settimana
<Davvy80> jester volevi dire Davvy80?
<jester-> Davvy80: il 304 il penultimo in lista
<Davvy80> si
<jester-> Davvy80: rifai la foto e fa vedere
<Davvy80> si nn appena finisce di lavorare
<jester-> hai autorizzato?
<Davvy80> si con la password
<Davvy80> è normale che lavori ancora jester?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> deve scaricare e compilare
<Davvy80> ah ok allora torno subito vado in bagno
<Davvy80> esiste qualche barra di progresso?
<jester-> nu
<jester-> finito si chiude
<Davvy80> quindi nn so quanto tempo ci sta gusto?
<jester-> ci starà quanto basta
<jester-> dipende dalla connessione che hai
<Davvy80> se dipende dalla connessione credo che finirà questa sera
<jester-> lenta?
<Davvy80>  si
<jester-> cellofono?
<Davvy80> sono a sgamo in wifi
<jester-> deve scaricare
<jester-> poi installare, o tieni il nuvò
<Davvy80> cmq io avevo già scaricato i driver di nvidia
<Davvy80> no no lo lascio lavorare
<Davvy80> dicevo ho scaricato i driver ma nn sono riuscito a farli partire
<Davvy80> sul terminale compaiono delle stringhe
<Davvy80> ci sei?
<Santooo> jester- ci sei?
<jester-> cu fu
<Santooo> jester- ho provato a masterizzare anche un altra distribuzione e il problema persiste
<Santooo> jester- quindi può essere che il problema sia nel lettore dvd?
<tre5> Salve
<jester-> Santooo: e 4 se il problema è il lettore cd/dvd pio provare tutto e di piu con lo stesso risultato
<jester-> Santooo: se il dvd su altro pc funza cosa centra ubuntu
<tre5> ho qualche problema con la nuova versione 13.04 di ubuntu. nella fattispecie, quando cerco di far avviare cryptkeeper, non vedo la solita notifica sulla barra in alto a destra. mentre monitor di sistema mi mostra che  cryptkeeper è in funzione.
<jester->  tre5 la crypto è piena di problemi
<tre5> jester-, allora mi consigli di lasciar perdere?
<jester-> tre5: se non hai la home criptata lascia stare
<tre5> jester-,  ed eventualmente aspettare se qualche cosa viene risolto?
<tre5> jester-, niente di così fondamentale.grazie.
<jester-> tre5: aspettare che sia piu affidabile
<Davvy80> Jester  sul terminale si vede che sta scaricando un sacco di cose
<Davvy80> hei
<CaprettaD> Raga ho tanta rabbia.Ho masterizzato il live di Lubuntu ma non funziona. è possibile che i controlli su MD5 e i controlli di integrità che si fa per conto suo non assicurano che la copia è buona?
<jester-> CaprettaD: non funziona ne senso?
<TaLaDo> CaprettaD, ma hai cntrollato  md5?
<TaLaDo> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<CaprettaD> si l'ho fatto sull'iso il controllo.
<TaLaDo> CaprettaD, hai masterizzato a bassa velocità?
<CaprettaD> Il non funzionamento è che si blocca alla schermata della dopo che ti chiede se vuoi installare gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione
<CaprettaD> Può centrare qualcosa che non sia un danno a qualche settore del disco? Madò che fastidio!
<jester-> CaprettaD: usb o dcd
<jester-> dvd
<CaprettaD> cd
<TaLaDo> cd?
<CaprettaD> si
<jester-> controllato il sum della iso?
<Valgio63> lascialo lavorare Davvy80!
<jester-> e usato u dvd non riscrivibile?
<Davvy80> ciao valgio
<CaprettaD> Ho usato un CD
<jester-> Davvy80: hai una connessione lumaca?
<Valgio63> avrei dovuto dirtelo io di pastare la schermata. che scemo:(((
<Davvy80> tranquillo io sono lo scemo di turno
<TaLaDo> lubuntu ci sta in un cd?
<Davvy80> ho una connesisone tartaruga
<Valgio63> lascia perdere, torna a quando hai aperto il primo terminale dos e ricordaXD
<Davvy80> imparai piano piano con il dos, adesso quì è tutto un'altro liguaggio
<CaprettaD> Che io sappia non fà differenza se su CD o DVD dato che pesa 650MB TaLaDo
<Valgio63> prova a scrivere in hex, poi mi dici!
<Davvy80> non sò neanche cosa sia :D
<CaprettaD> è come l'italiano ma non puoi scrivere con lettere superiori alla F
<Valgio63> esadecimale, sai quei numeretti tio FF 0A C3 etc. ovvero i comandi in linguaggio macchina! io lo faccio ancora su dei simulatori con lo Z80, la CPU montata sui cumputer dello Space Shutter
<Valgio63> Space Shuttle, scusa!!
<CaprettaD> lol
<Davvy80> complimenti
<Valgio63> ma va' cariatide di 50 anni!
<Valgio63> purtroppo!!
<Valgio63> piuttosto ha finito con sto proc.?
<Davvy80> proc=?
<Davvy80> processo?
<Valgio63> processo, susa! Ha finito di aggiornare? Oltretutto non mi avevi detto che non lo avevi fatto! Oddio, non te l'ho chiesto!
<Valgio63> E' la prima cosa da fare una volta installato, lo fa anche Windows, ricordi?
<Davvy80> si ma infatti io non ho potuto fare altro
<Davvy80> per 2 giorni nn riuscivo a fare il login che si inpallava tutto quindi dovevo forzare il riavvio fisicamente
<Valgio63> vai ciao a tutti, ci risentiamo giovedì. guardiamo se riesco a risolvere il mio di problemi!
<CaprettaD> Raga, mi assicurate che la 13.4 devo metterla su DVD? Vorrei evitare perchè li ho finiti.
<Davvy80> Jester ha finito di scaricare adesso sta installando
<Davvy80> ci sei jester?
<Davvy80> c'è qualcuno
<Davvy80> ??
<Davvy80> jester-
<jester->  Davvy80 ???
<Davvy80> jester ha installato tutto e ho fatto riavvio
<Davvy80> i driver in uso è sempre nouveau
<jester-> Davvy80: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Ferros> salve a tutti, ho un problema con 12.04
<Davvy80> avvy80@davvy80-System:~$ dpkg -l | grep nvidia davvy80@davvy80-System:~$
<jester-> Davvy80: non ha installato una sega
<Davvy80> :(
<Ferros> non mi parte il vino-server all'avvio, eppure è in default!
<jester-> Davvy80: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Davvy80> impossibile trovare il blocco dice
<Davvy80> ma su  software center c'è una grossa lista
<jester-> Davvy80: chiudi il softcenter
<Davvy80> chiuso
<jester-> Davvy80: se era aperto anche prima non scarica un cazzo
<jester-> Davvy80: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Davvy80> no nn era aperto
<jester-> riavvia
<jester-> mi sa cha hai cannibalizzato ilo sistema
<Davvy80> ora sta scaricando i driver 304
<jester-> Davvy80: altro terminale
<Davvy80> ok
<jester-> Davvy80: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Davvy80> si è aperto un file di testo
<jester-> cerca la riga con queit splash e aggiungi nomodeset
<jester-> "quit splash nomodeset"
<Davvy80> sarebbe questa: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<jester-> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<Ferros> c'è nessuno che mi sa aiutare?
<Davvy80> ok fatto chiudo e salvo?
<jester-> Davvy80: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> salva
<jester-> Davvy80: per ultimo sudo update-grub
<jester-> finito di installare il current riavvia
<Davvy80> davvy80@davvy80-System:~$ sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf rm: impossibile rimuovere "/etc/X11/xorg.conf": File o directory non esistente davvy80@davvy80-System:~$
<jester-> Davvy80: sudo update-grub
<Davvy80> fatto
<jester-> finito di installare il nvidia?
<Davvy80> sta scaricando un 'ora circa per finire
<jester-> Davvy80: fa veramente schifo la connessione
<jester-> a quanto va
<Davvy80> è a sgamo
<jester-> si ma è un calvario non una banda
<jester-> con banda scarsa impiega non pi di 3 4 minuti
<Davvy80> prima avevo fastweb e viaggiavo a 13 mbps, poi ho fatto trasloco e nn arrivavo neanche a 3mbps
<Davvy80> ora sono a sgamo
<Valgio63> jester-, ciao, scusa se ti ho lasciato una patata bollente!!
<Valgio63> ha risolto poi Davvy80?
<Valgio63> jester-, ci sei?
<Davvy80> jester scusa sono caduto
<Davvy80> dicevo la velocità è altalenante
<Davvy80> jester può essere il serve dove scarico che mi fà andare piano?
<yaya_> aule è il comando per vedere il Mac access point?
<yaya_> quale è il comando per vedere il Mac access point?
<yaya_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pablito> ciao a tutti
<Pablito> posso chiedere un info?
<roht> ! domanda | Pablito
<ubot-it> Pablito: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Davvy80> jester sono sempre quì che scarico torno subito
<shasha> che comando devo fare per vedere i file nascosti?
<dod> ls -al      shasha
<roht> shasha, menu preferenze trovi lì le opzioni
<shasha> non da terminale da nautilus
<shasha> e non per sempre solo per la visualizzazione corrente
<roht> nautilus > preferenze > mostra file nascosti
<shasha> dovrebbe esserci una shortcut ma non ricordo quale
<dod> e poi togli la spunta
<shasha> CTRL+H
<shasha> logica win xD
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615853/   va bene?
<akhilleus> ho purgato un ppa prima
<akhilleus> ..avevo l'errore di quel ppa,ho rimosso il ppa dato ap-get update ma il programma funziona ancora!!!!
<TaLaDo> akhilleus, magari prova a disinstallare il programma
<shasha> che programma è?
<akhilleus> xkè dovrei se funziona?
<TaLaDo> (non è il ppa che fa funzionare il programma)
<TaLaDo> akhilleus, perchè hai tolto il ppa?
<akhilleus> scusa ma allora xkè avrei dovuto installare il ppa?
<dod> 0.o
<akhilleus> xkè mi dava un errore con apt-get update
<dod> ma che volevi fare?
<gennaro> salve
<gennaro> buonasera
<akhilleus> avevo installato turpial
<TaLaDo> akhilleus, forse non ti è chiro csa sia un ppa o forse prendi in giro?
<dod> l'errore se non te lo da' piu' sei a posto.
<akhilleus> TaLaDo hai complessi mi sa xkè ti dovrei prendere in giro?
<akhilleus> xkè chiedo a chi ne sa+d i me?
<akhilleus> se é questo prendere in giro
<dod> una volta installato il programma che ti serve se lo hai fatto aggiungendo un ppa basta che poi lo commenti e dai di nuovo apt-get update (e mai upgrade se hai un ppa strano attivo), oppure lo cancelli come hai fatto tu e ridai update.
<gennaro> Ho installato ubuntu su una macchina virtuale ma non mi fa partire l'interfaccia grafica ho letto tutti i post associati all'argomento ma niente non ci sono riuscito
<shasha> e lo devi rimuovere?
<gennaro> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<shasha> gennaro: startx?
<gennaro> premesso che sono un ignorante nell'utilizzo
<akhilleus> dod commentare cioè?
<gennaro> adesso provo
<shasha> TaLaDo: ppa sarebbe?
<gennaro> al comando startx è morto
<shasha> gennaro: con che errore?
<gennaro> non sono riuscito a vederlo subito sono scomparse le scritte un errore però me lo ha dato
<shasha> mandalo su un file
<dod> akhilleus   commentare significa mettere il carattere # sulla riga davanti al ppa aggiunto in modo che non venga neanche letto, equivale a toglierlo , inattivarlo. es:   #http://mirror.crazynetwork.it quantal-updates Release
<TaLaDo> !ppa | shasha
<ubot-it> shasha: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<newnb> qui si può chidere per phpmyadmin
<shasha> sudo startx > diag.txt
<newnb> + sono un novello
<shasha> poi quando riavvii
<gennaro> ok ora ci provo e te lo dico un attimo
<shasha> gennaro: echo diag.txt
<akhilleus> quindi conviene che aggiungo il ppa di nuovo e metto# oppure avendolo cancellato ho fatto bene?
<shasha> gennaro: o meglio metterlo in pipe se è lungo: echo diag.txt > |
<dod> akhilleus di solito si commentano per disattivarli ma mantenere una memoria di cio' che si e' fatto.
<shasha> qualcuno mi conferma che echo diag.txt > | effettivamente mette in pipe il contenuto di diag.txt?
<dod> metti che disinstalli il programma e un domani lo vuoi rimettere  akhilleus
<dod> comunque che togli o commenti poi dai un update.
<akhilleus> rimetto ppa e su pastebin incollo cio' che appare
<dod> mettilo direttamente con # davanti ad inizio riga
<shasha> qualcuno mi conferma che echo diag.txt > | effettivamente mette in pipe il contenuto di diag.txt?
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615886/
<dod> akhilleus hai ubuntu?
<akhilleus> no lubuntu
<gennaro> ho provato a digitare sudo startx > diag.txt
<dod> non so se hai gedit ma penso di si
<gennaro> fa come prima non riesco a leggere niente
<shasha> gennaro: restarta
<shasha> e leggi il file
<shasha> che hai appena creato
<akhilleus> cosa faccio con quell'errore?
<dod> akhilleus  sudo gedit /apt/sources.list
<dod> akhilleus ti si apre il file che contiene tutti i sources.list
<akhilleus> fatto
<gennaro> ho già fatto il reset
<shasha> gennaro: dovrebbe essere corì: echo diag.txt | more
<shasha> *così
<dod> lo puoi editare mettendo un # davanti al ppa che da' problemi
<gennaro> e ho provato il comando
<gennaro> digito echo diag.txt | more
<dod> akhilleus poi salvi e chiudi e ridai update. vedrai che l'errore sparisce
<gennaro> questo comando
<gennaro> se do l'invio nella rira seguente mi esce scritto diag.txt
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615907/   non lo trovo!
<shasha> UHM
<shasha> spetta non ricordo come si visualizza un file
<dod> akhilleus come lo hai rimesso il ppa?
<shasha> prova
<akhilleus> con un comando
<shasha> gennaro: nano diag.txt
<shasha> usiamo l'editor anche se è inutile
<akhilleus> mi dici come aprire apt sources list?
<akhilleus> su lubuntu non ho gedit
<PaNz> buondì, posso chiedere una mano?
<akhilleus> ho aperto con pcmanfm
<shasha> akhilleus: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/850730/how-can-i-append-text-to-etc-apt-sources-list-from-the-command-line ?
<gennaro> mi ha aperto il file ma sembra vuoto
<PaNz> qualcuno ha idea come mai esca quest'errore? http://pastebin.com/3Kj3ZcS5
<dod> akhilleus prova sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gennaro> e sotto tutti una serie di comandi
<shasha> gennaro: come vuoto?
<gennaro> ad esempio ^R
<gennaro> dice per leggerlo
<dod> akhilleus ti si apre nel terminale. puoi editare. salvi con ctrl-o esci  con ctrl-x
<shasha> gennaro: ma che diamine... lol
<gennaro> :(
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615922/
<akhilleus> dimmi cosa edito
<shasha> gennaro: echo ciao > diag.txt
<akhilleus> non ho nulla qui
<shasha> gennaro: dovrebbe esserci dentro ciao ora
<dod> akhilleus ma quel ppa l'avevi riaggiunto o no?
<akhilleus> si certo
<dod> akhilleus comunque in fondo aggiungi la seguente riga
<gennaro> come esco dal comando nano
<dod> #http://ppa.launchpad.net/effie-jayx/turpial/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources
<gennaro> risolto
<gennaro> asp
<shasha> gennaro: CTRL+X
<akis24> ciao
<dod> poi #http://ppa.launchpad.net/effie-jayx/turpial/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages    akhilleus
<dod> poi anche   #http://ppa.launchpad.net/effie-jayx/turpial/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages   akhilleus
<gennaro> facendo come hai detto tu è presente ciao
<dod> akhilleus anche se non capisco come e' che un ppa aggiunto non si veda nel sources.list
<gennaro> e con nano lo visualizzo
<gennaro> quindi sbaglio nel far scrivere qualcosa in diag
<akhilleus> ho fatto ed ho dato update
<akhilleus> ecco l'errore
<shasha> gennaro: risolto il problema
<gennaro> no
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615943/
<shasha> gennaro: sudo startx &> diag.txt
<shasha> gennaro: dicevo io ho risolto come direzionare l'errore sul file lol
<gennaro> capito
<gennaro> lol
<gennaro> allora ho digitato il comando e mi ha dato una pagina con tutti linne di scritta
<dod> akhilleus ora togli il ppa che hai rimesso in quanto ne teniamo comunque memoria nel sources.list. poi dai update e vediamo che dice.
<gennaro> non riesco a vedere la prima riga sotto il comando che ho dato
<akhilleus> ok provo
<shasha> gennaro: CTRX+C
<shasha> gennaro: si riavvierà come ha dato l'errore l'altra volta
<shasha> gennaro: e tu farai cat diag.txt
<dod> akhilleus  pasta solo dall'ultimo update che dai.
<gennaro> non riavvia con ctr+c
<akhilleus> si ma mancava una riga
<akhilleus> quella di x64
<shasha> gennaro: CTRL+X?
<gennaro> provato niente
<dod> akhilleus si puo' mettere a comodo . il ppa toglilo.
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615886/    sarebbe
<akhilleus> tolto
<gennaro> riavvio io con un segnale di reset?
<dod> update ora akhilleus
<shasha> gennaro: si è impiantato come prima?
<gennaro> si
<gennaro> ora però riesco a vedere le scritte
<gennaro> prima sono scomparse
<shasha> gennaro: puoi dare i comandi?
<gennaro> è fermo con il puntatore per scrivere fisso
<gennaro> no non posso dare comandi vedo il puntatore ma fisso
<shasha> quindi è partito X server deamon?
<shasha> gennaro: che è il demone grafico?
<akhilleus>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/effie-jayx/turpial/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<akhilleus> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/effie-jayx/turpial/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<akhilleus> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/effie-jayx/turpial/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages
<akhilleus> le righe erano 3 cmq da commentare non 2
<gennaro> boh
<akhilleus> do update e incollo
<shasha> gennaro: riavvialo col reset
<gennaro> perchè dovrei saperlo
<shasha> gennaro: e dai un bel cat diag.txt
<gennaro> speriamo
<gennaro> ora provo
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615974/
<dod> ok
<gennaro> tutti questi comandi li digito dopo aver digitato sudo su giusto?
<akhilleus> http://ppa.launchpad.net/effie-jayx/turpial/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages    anche questa andava commentata
<dod> si
<akhilleus> giusto?
<dod> si
<akhilleus> anche i maghi come te sbagliano
<shasha> gennaro: cat no
<dod> era comunque solo per tenere una traccia che li avevi usati in passato
<akhilleus> ascolta ho rimosso ppa adesso
<gennaro> ok
<akhilleus> ho dato update e non appare errore
<akhilleus> solo affinche' capisca: il ppa a che diamine serve allora tenerlo?
<dod> non sono un mago. anzi ho una cosetta da chiedere a qualcuno piu' esperto.
<gennaro> fatto digitato cat ma non mi visualizza quindi ha eseguito il comando
<dod> te lo avevo gia' detto.
<gennaro> ora visualizzo diag.txt
<gennaro> con nano
<gennaro> ?
<dod> akhilleus non te lo devi ricercare se ne avessi necessita'.
<shasha> gennaro: usa cat
<dod> basta decommentare. e  in ogni caso sai almeno da dove hai preso quel programma e le sue dipendenze.
<gennaro> uso cat
<gennaro> faccio cat diag.txt do invio e non esce niente
<gennaro> mi fa uscire una nuova linea di comando
<shasha> gennaro: prova nano
<gennaro> ok
<pallino> sto usando Ubuntu 13.04 non mi funziona supporto lingu in italiano come lo risolvo
<gennaro> smpre non da super utente
<akhilleus> si ma s elo tengo perchè appare errore?
<akhilleus> se lo tolgo no?
<pallino> chi mi aiuta
<dod> akhilleus a volte delle dipendenze danno problemi poi ad altri programmi (potrebbero) meglio tenere l'indirizzo del ppa per poterlo eventualmente esaminare in caso di guai.
<shasha> gennaro: puoi usare sudo ma sarebbe inutile
<shasha> gennaro: hai già tutti i permessi per effettuare quelle operazioni
<gennaro> boh lol
<gennaro> credo di si
<pallino> chi mi da la riga di comando per mettere tutto in italiano
<akhilleus> non mi spiego bene io allora......sicuro il programma non era nel repository già????
<gennaro> unico utente
<gennaro> sulla macchina
<akhilleus> che senso aveva aggiungerlo se poi necessitava rimuoverlo?
<gennaro> cmq il file è ancora una volta vuoto
<dod> akhilleus di norma su ubuntu se aggiungi un ppa sul gestore lo scrive nel sources.list . se non e' scritto li non lo usa. a te invece non lo mette nel sources.list, e nonostante il fatto che non ce lo mette lo usa..e da' errore.
<gennaro> :(
<akhilleus> si ceh lo avevo
<akhilleus> non mi facevi usare comandi giusti
<dod> ?
<akhilleus> nano non è per lubuntu
<pallino> allora
<akhilleus> pcmanfm si
<dod> ah ok ma te l'ho premesso.
<pallino> aiutooooooooooooooooooooooo
<akhilleus> io ho aperto con sudo pcmanfm
<dod> perfetto e con quello c'era?
<dod> si vedeva anche quel ppa?
<akhilleus> bastava aprire il gestore pacchetti si che c'era
<akhilleus> non editare con leafpad
<dod> nel gestore pacchetti siamo d'accordo.
<pallino> ci sieteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<pallino> ci sieteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<dod> pallino devi installare il locale-it
<akhilleus> non ho neppur egli altri ppa
<akhilleus> ma non mi davavno questo errore
<pallino> lo fatto ma non funziona
<gennaro> sono un caso perso :(
<pallino> per faqvoreeeee
<dod> akhilleus e infatti volevo chiedere come mai si discosta tanto lubuntu da ubuntu e kubuntu.
<dod> akhilleus leafpad e' equivalente di nano?
<akhilleus> no
<gennaro> nessuno può darmi una mano?
<akhilleus> cmq mi sa si è crata confusione,volevo solo un client per twitter ma nei repository non trovo nulla!
<akhilleus> gwibber é ottimo come turpial?
<dod> non ti saprei dire non ne uso  :(
<dod> akhilleus mi parlano bene di friends che pare piu' nuovo di gwibber . provalo magari.
<akhilleus> linkalo per favore
<Davvy80> scusate raga ho installato i driver di Nvidia 304, c'è un modo per attivare il secondo monitor (tv con cavo hdmi)?
<Davvy80> c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<Davvy80> Jester??? :D
<Davvy80> compà ci sei?
<shasha> come dico a make di tenere tutto il resto di default e di finire la creazione del file config?
<Davvy80> Jester-?
<raven_> salve a tutti ho un pc con procio sempron del 2009 e ati radeon xpress ho installato ubuntu 13.04 ma dopo un po la schermata si blocca con delle bande chiaro scuro
<raven_> ho notato che quando carica all inizio da uns stringa della scheda grafica con un failure
<Davvy80> ciao raven si blocca dopo il login?
<raven_> no no durante l'uso
<raven_> in particolare quando vado in dash
<Davvy80> ah ok a me si bloccava dopo il login
<raven_> quindi e' la grafica...
<Davvy80> cmq ho sistemato facendo partire la recovery di ubuntu eliminando i driver e installando quelli nvidia 304 con l'aiuto di Jester-
<raven_> capito
<mibofra> ragazzi, avete bisogno?
<raven_> si mibo una ati xpress che blocca
<Davvy80> raven per caso sai come abilitare l'uscita hdmi?
<shasha> mibofra: sai compilare i kernel?
<mibofra> shasha, yep, che processore monti?
<raven_> l'hdmi non saprei
<mibofra> (ps a perché devi compilarlo?)
<shasha> mibofra: intel i7 2600k
<Davvy80> mibo come si abilita l'uscita hdmi?
<mibofra> shasha, ok
<shasha> mibofra: learn by doing :D
<mibofra> Davvy80, a che pro?
<shasha> mibofra: ho fatto il lunghissimo make
<shasha> mibofra: eeh si il lunghissimo make config
<Davvy80> pro=?
<mibofra> shasha, e quello deve fare
<shasha> mibofra: e ora sto facendo il make
<mibofra> shasha, poi un make install e via
<shasha> mibofra: il make install mi da il .deb ?
<Davvy80> mibofra?
<riki> salve a tutti
<mibofra> shasha, no te lo installa direttamente
<mibofra> ciao riki
<mibofra> Davvy80, abilita ah ok
<riki> avrei bisogno di un informazione nei limiti del possibile ovviamente
<mibofra> Davvy80, usi i driver open o closed?
<Davvy80> quelli proprietari nvidia 304
<mibofra> riki, dicci e vediamo se te la possiamo fornire :)
<mibofra> Davvy80, provato con gli open?
<riki> ho un asus 701 eee pc con 4 gb di memoria...desideravo un consiglio su una versione ubuntu da installare...
<riki> la classica purtroppo è troppo grande
<shasha> riki: l'ultima è sempre la migliore di solito lol
<Davvy80> non lavorava bene il pc con open ho dovuto installre quelli nvidia per questo motivo figurati che al primo avvio dopo l'istallazione del O.S si bloccava dopo il login
<riki> si ma purtroppo ho solo 4g di spazio...
<riki> e ubuntu classica non entra
<Xenon_> 'giorno!
<shasha> riki: uhm un po' pochini
<shasha> riki: che ne dici di damn small linux?
<raven_> ehm io ho una radeon xpress 1250 e ubuntu 13.04 si blocca in una schermata a bande ho installato il driver flglx
<riki> non la conosco...me la consigli per questo pc?
<raven_> ma niente uguale
<Davvy80> mibofra?
<shasha> riki: dipende quanto sai usare il terminale
<raven_> defenestro il pc come disse stallman ? lol
<mibofra> Davvy80, oi scusa :)
<Davvy80> :D
<riki> non ho molta esperienza con linux ma imparo in fretta :)
<mibofra> Davvy80, vedi se ci sono i test della nvidia
<Davvy80> hai letto?
<mibofra> driver closed
<mibofra> si ho letto
<mibofra> riki, lubuntu
<shasha> riki: allora se sei interessato al mondo linux una damn small linux o una puppy ti lanciano dentro
<Davvy80> mibofra aspè io sono poco pratico di ubuntu per me è il secondo giorno potresti essere  un pò più  chiaro perfavore?
<shasha> riki: ma per lanciano dentro intendo che ci sei letteralmente sommerso, quindi non è che puoi imparare, devi lol
<raven_> dai ma le vecchie radeon a marchio ati sono state abbandonate??
<riki> mi avevano consigliato ubuntu netbook remix oppure easy peasy... che ne pensate?
<mibofra> Davvy80, se vai nel driver aggiuntivi, trovi solo un driver proprietario nvidia
<mibofra> o ci sono anche le versioni beta e unstable?
<shasha> riki: mai usati
<riki> lubuntu seconto te entr in 4g di spazio?
<Davvy80> ok ti faccio una stamp mi dai il link per postare l'immaggine
<raven_> una domanda anche lubuntu usa compiz?
<jester-> raven_: metti un ambiente leggero e vorresti compiz?
<shasha> raven_: i don't want to live on this planet anymore lol
<Davvy80> !immaggine
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'immaggine'
<Davvy80> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<raven_> grazie jester ti amo perche sto uscendo pazzo con sta radeon
<raven_> usero un ambiente privo di effetti e campero' 100 anni
<raven_> lol
<Davvy80> jester-?
<mibofra> Davvy80, ok
<mibofra> raven_, no
<mibofra> raven_, non usa compiz XD
<mibofra> raven_, più di mille :D
<shasha> raven_: shell *nix
<Davvy80> http://imagebin.org/255783
<raven_> pure a te ti amo davvy lol
<Davvy80> ma che cazzo io nn capisco una minkia di ubuntu come fai ad amarmi
<Davvy80> lol
<raven_> che ne so sara i lfascino
<raven_> lol
<Davvy80> ah ecoc
<raven_> secondo me nessun osi offenda compiz e na stronzata
<raven_> provo kubuntu se non blocca e' confermato
<jester-> infatti è stato abbandonato lo sviluppo
<raven_> ma e' vero il passaggio a qt 5 ?
<jester-> di unity
<raven_> si
<raven_> fantastico *_*
<Davvy80> jester- volevo dirti che ho installato idriver  quelli che mi hai detto tu , ora volevo sapere come posso abilitare la visualizzazione del pc  sulla tv
<jester-> Davvy80: se la scheda ha uscita la attacchi
<jester-> poi usi nvidia-settings
<Davvy80> è collegata
<Davvy80> sulla suite di nvidia c'è disable monitor
<jester-> lancia nvidia-setings
<Davvy80> io facico enable e poi nn si vede
<Davvy80> forse devo riavviare?
<Davvy80> con la tv accesa?
<jester-> forse devi anche settare la tv
<Davvy80> :&
<jester-> abilitare entrata hdmi
<Davvy80> già fatto sulla tv
<Davvy80> è abilitata
<Davvy80> faccio un riavvio  vediamo che succede
<Davvy80> torno subito
<jester-> usa nvidia-settings
<Davvy80> e cmq volevo ringraziarti per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<Giusepperiteiri> ciao
<Giusepperiteiri> a chi posso chiedere un info?
<akis24> !aiuto | Giusepperiteiri
<ubot-it> Giusepperiteiri: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Giusepperiteiri> come posso installare lubuntu su un netbook con windows xp?
<Giusepperiteiri> sto scaricando la iso
<mibofra> Giusepperiteiri, come per ubuntu
<Giusepperiteiri> ovvero'
<jester-> !installazione | Giusepperiteiri
<ubot-it> Giusepperiteiri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Davvy80> niente nn va jester- io faccio configuraztion su settings di nvidia e mi da la voce separate X screen (requires restart)
<Davvy80> poi posso fleggare enable Xinrerama che nn sò cosa sia
<CaprettaD> Problemi con l'installazione di Lubuntu
<CaprettaD> Ho usato la USB ma mi da molti problemi soprattutto con la lingua. Dice: vuoi continuare comunque?
<CaprettaD> E poi l'installazione cade.
<dalmo1991> Ciao
<dalmo1991> Sono nuovo
<dalmo1991> ho ubuntu installato su un pc senza internet
<dalmo1991> volevo sapere se c'è la possibilità di installare software del softwarecenter offline
<akis24> dalmo1991: no offline no
<krabador> dalmo1991, no, puoi solo installare il software non installato, ma presente nella iso
<dalmo1991> quindi devo sperare che ci sia il .deb da qualche parte o compilare il .tar.gz?
<krabador> dalmo1991, è un notebook?
<dalmo1991> no fisso
<dalmo1991> :-(
<krabador> dalmo1991, ecco. Se fosse stato un portatile, quando avevi disponibile una connessione, tipo da un'amico
<krabador> dalmo1991, risolvevi
<krabador> dalmo1991, puoi pero' quando sei da un'amico, scaricare i pacchetti ubuntu necessari per installare un sofware, ed installarli poi sul pc
<dalmo1991> ok grazie a tutti
<Xenon_> 'giorno!
<Xenon_> ciao Francesco_
<Francesco_> ciao, ho visto sul sito di wuby che esiste una versione phone per android
<Francesco_> si può installare già?
<Francesco_> grazie
<akhilleus> amici devo cambiare 1 icona ma con il comando locate non la trovo
<akhilleus> chi mi aiuta?
<a7x> sudo updatedb
<a7x> poi riprova akhilleus
<Ab3L> scusate. ho un processo che mi usa parecchia banda in entrata/uscita. come posso limitarlo senza killarlo?
<shasha_> Ab3L: nice?
<shasha_> o renice se è già al lavoro
<Ab3L> shasha_: non intendo la cpu. intendo proprio la banda di trasmissione
<shasha_> Ab3L: oh, QoS?
<Ab3L> shasha_: non so che è QoS. praticamente se scarico un grosso file o lo trasferisco al server, mi tocca usare tutta la banda di trasmissione, quando invece potrei usarne soltanto una parte.
<shasha_> Ab3L: Quality of Service è un servizio
<shasha_> Ab3L: ti permette di bilanciare la rete LAN e WAN dando priorità a certi servizi rispetto ad altri
 * shasha_ va a mangiare
<genova> ciao volevo sapere su un netbook quale versione di linux posso installare e come visto che non c'è il lettore cd/dvd thanks
<Ab3L> genova: io, fossi in te, proverei lubuntu o xubuntu (poi dipende che ci vuoi fare con quel netbook). per installarli puoi usare una chiavetta usb
<Ab3L> !liveusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'liveusb'
<Ab3L> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<genova> ok provo col link ;-)
<Ab3L> genova: c'è anche questo link che può fare al caso tuo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Ab3L> genova: personalemente mi sono trovato bene con multisystem (simile a unetbootin), ma non credo sia nei repo ufficiali.
<Nippon> vorrei chiedere il vostro supporto
<Nippon> purtroppo ho un problema sul mio browser mozilla che ognio tanto fa dei capricci
<Nippon> la versione del mio firefox è Canonical 1.0
<Nippon> e il mio OS è Ubuntu 11.10
<Nippon> è possibile registrare dei log file e mandarli al supporto Ubuntu?
<Nippon> è possibile scaricare qualche file per risolvere il problema in modo automatico?
<Nippon> grazie a tutti
<Nippon> nessun suggerimento?? :-)
<Nippon> help!!
<it-39> buonasera
<Guest36956> buon giorno, ho appena installato ubuntu 13 04, ma al momento dell'avvio si blocca descrivendo che ci sono degli errori
<Guest36956> un aiuto ?
<Ab3L> Guest4932: hai verificato l'immagine che hai scaricato, per sapere se non è alterata?
<Ab3L> Guest4932: come live funziona?
<cri> ciao
<soloubuntu1304> piacere a tutti voi
<cri> o.O
<soloubuntu1304> mi dite che versione é ufficiale del kernel della 13.04?
<cosimo_> scusate ho appena fatto l'upgrade ad ubuntu 13.04, tutto ok, ma spesso quando arresto il sistema il pc si blocca!!! Cosa fare???
<soloubuntu1304> chi mi dice la versione del kernel di ubuntu 13.04???????????????'
<Valgio63> <soloubuntu1304>, L'ho scaricato stamattina, non lo so!!
<soloubuntu1304> come fa a vedere il kernel?
<Valgio63> Piuttosto, qualcuno sa dirmi perche vino-server non si avvia sotto interfaccia mate?
<soloubuntu1304> che comando di terminal?
<Valgio63> aspetta, non mi ricordo.
<cri> uname -r
<cri> soloubuntu1304, uname -r
<Valgio63> veroio sapevo uname -a
<Valgio63> ed anche lsb_release -a
<cri> uname -a pe rpiu dettagli
<Valgio63> cri, tu lo sai il perchè alla mia domanda?
<Valgio63> perchè vino-server non si avvia se uso l'interfaccia mate?
<cri> non so mai usato
<enzotib> Valgio63: mi fai vedere il contenuto di /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop ?
<Valgio63> boia, il pc l'ho al lavoro, niente fino a giovedì. ti posso ridisturbare giovedì mattina?
<enzotib> Valgio63: se ci sono
<Valgio63> ook, ci provo. se parto con l'interfaccia gnome classic funziona
<enzotib> Valgio63: quel file posso anche trovarlo io, solo che non ho vino installato
<enzotib> Valgio63: se sei ancora qui scarico il pacchetto e lo apro
<Valgio63> ho fatto una prova, oggi prima di uscire dal lavoro, ho copiato in /etc/xdg/autostart/ vino-server.desktop di share e qualcos'altro, poi ho riavviato ma non va
<Valgio63> dovrebbe essere quello di autostart di gnome ounity
<Valgio63> il peso era diverso, 375k quello di xdg 475k l'altro
<Valgio63> se lo lancio da terminale si avvia e prendo il pc da un'altro regolarmente, finchè non chiudo il terminale!
<enzotib> Valgio63: OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity;
<enzotib> Valgio63: questa è la riga incriminata
<Valgio63> quindi devo eliminarla in vino-server.desktop
<enzotib> Valgio63: io non modificherei quel file
<enzotib> Valgio63: copialo in ~/.local/share/applications/ e modifica la copia
<enzotib> Valgio63: se questa dir non esiste, creala
<enzotib> anzi no
<enzotib> Valgio63: in ~/.config/autostart/
<Valgio63> ma poi mi parte allavvio?
<Valgio63> certo, stupidoXD
<Valgio63> autostart!
<Valgio63> cosa faresti, la elimini o aggiungi anche Mate? ovvero OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity;Mate;
<enzotib> Valgio63: non sono sicuro che sia un nome riconosciuto
<Valgio63> quindi la estirpo con #
<Valgio63> o la cancello proprio?
<enzotib> Valgio63: dovresti vedere in /usr/share/xsessions/
<Valgio63> ok vedrò giovedì appena arrivo, tanto tutto questo rimane nel log, quindi non perdo niente!
<enzotib> Valgio63: grep Name= /usr/share/xsessions/*
<Valgio63> così vedo quali e come si chiamano?
<enzotib> Valgio63: sì
<Valgio63> perfetto!! ti faccio sapere, posso farti un'altra domanda?
<enzotib> fai pure
<Valgio63> ho una nvidia geforce fx5600 con i driver 173
<enzotib> ah, no, non mi chiedere queste cose!
<Valgio63> ma a 192x1080 si sincronzza a 60Hz I invece che S
<Valgio63> ok!!!! tu che conosci tutti, il più ferrato? jester-?
<enzotib> jester-:
<Valgio63> allora romperò a lui, ma non prima di domani pomeriggio. domattina ospedale!!
<Valgio63> ti saluto, ci risentiamo giovedì, casomai.
<Valgio63> Ciao a tutti
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, quando monto una condivisione samba su un pc, non riesco in alcun modo ad avere i permessi di scrittura
<enzotib> thebestneo: come la monti?
<akhilleus> ciao
<thebestneo> enzotib: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.110/downloads /media/Skynet/ -o user=gabriele
<enzotib> thebestneo: aggiungo -o allow_other
<enzotib> aggiungi*
<cri> ragazzi dovrei condivire dei documenti tra windows e linux i pc sono nella stessa rete
<enzotib> thebestneo: ma forse mi sbaglio
<thebestneo> enzotib: nada non riesco comunque a creare cartelle
<blackpedro97> buonasera
<enzotib> thebestneo: uid=$USER
<enzotib> prova ad aggiungere questo
<blackpedro97> enzo ti ricordi di me? ho un problema assai grave
<enzotib> blackpedro97: non mi ricordo, ma chiedi pure
<thebestneo> enzotib: niente :-(
<blackpedro97> faccio pastebin un momento
<enzotib> thebestneo: l'hai attaccato a -o user=gabriele ?
<enzotib> thebestneo: mi fai vedere il comando?
<Peppe_> Ciao a tutti ragazzi.. oggi ho installato ubuntu 12.04 per l'ennesima volta.. e non ho mai avuto problemi in nulla ogni volta.. questa volta però all'avvio come sempre mi dice che c'è un driver da installare.. ed è il driver broadcom per la connessione wireless... (cosa che mi è capitata ogni volta)
<thebestneo> enzotib: ho messo -o user= gabriele -o uid=$USER
<Peppe_> sempre nessun problema.. stavolta mi compare la seguente dicitura
<enzotib> thebestneo: uhm, credo che vada -o user=gabriele,uid=$USER senza spazi
<Peppe_> L'installazione di questo driver non è riuscita.  Consultare i file di registro per maggiori informazioni: /var/log/jockey.log
<thebestneo> enzotib: non cambia cmq :-(
<Peppe_> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi ?
<enzotib> the tu smonti prima di ogni prova, vero?
<enzotib> thebestneo: ^^
<thebestneo> enzotib: si certo
<enzotib> thebestneo: mi fai vedere l'output di ls -l /media/Skynet dopo il comando
<enzotib> Peppe_: hai guardato cosa c'è scritto in quel file?
<thebestneo> enzotib: ecco a te! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5617012/
<Peppe_> si... ma evidenziando la mia completa ignoranza.. non c ho capito una mazza.. una marea di "geroglifici" (per me ovviamente)
<Peppe_> :)
<enzotib> thebestneo: anche ls -ld /media/Skynet, è una sola riga, anche senza pastebin
<enzotib> Peppe_: metti su pastebin
<Peppe_> ok
<enzotib> !paste | Peppe_
<ubot-it> Peppe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<thebestneo> enzotib: drwxrwxr-x 26 neo neo 0 2013-04-25 11:50 /media/Skynet
<enzotib> thebestneo: neo è il tuo utente?
<thebestneo> enzotib: sul portatile client, gabriele è l'utente samba sul server
<enzotib> thebestneo: touch /media/Skynet/prova, che errore dà?
<thebestneo> enzotib: touch: impossibile fare touch di "/media/Skynet/prova": Permesso negato
<enzotib> thebestneo: id
<thebestneo> enzotib: uid=1000(neo) gid=1000(neo) gruppi=4(adm),6(disk),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),104(fuse),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare),1000(neo)
<enzotib> thebestneo: output di mount
<Peppe_> enzotib.. ecco qui
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5617024/
<thebestneo> mount
<enzotib> thebestneo: intendo mount senza opzioni
<thebestneo> enzotib: si scusa ho sbagliato finesta! arrivo, lo incollo
<blackpedro97> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5617026/
<thebestneo> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5617027/
<enzotib> thebestneo: mah, non saprei
<thebestneo> enzotib: probabilmente qualche impostazione sbagliata di samba lato server, io ho creato utenti samba e ho messo gabriele in write list
<enzotib> thebestneo: proverei -o user=gabriele,noperm
<enzotib> blackpedro97: e cos'ha fatto questo utente?
<enzotib> tra poco devo andare
<blackpedro97> riusciva a leggere la chat
<blackpedro97> privata e alleanza
<Peppe_> niente per me ???
<Peppe_> :(
<enzotib> Peppe_: ci capisco poco anch'io
<blackpedro97> che sarebbe impossibile
<Peppe_> mm..ok.. dai.. grazie lo stesso allora
<enzotib> blackpedro97: non credo che possa fare niente al di fuori della chat
<enzotib> blackpedro97: quindi evitala e pace
<thebestneo> enzotib: niente purtroppo, cmq ho anche postato sul forum ma poche risposte... http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=556392&p=4375863#p4375863
<blackpedro97> okk grazie
<enzotib> ora vado, ciao
<thebestneo> grazie enzotib
<cri> sto installando samba
<cri> configurazione pacchetto domain controller member stand alone none
<cri> che selezionare
<cri> dovrebbe essere domain controller
<cri> chi  mi aiuta a configurare samba
<Drizamanuber> 'sera a tutti, ho problemi con la visualizzazione dei video in dal sito di canale 5 con il browser opera
<cri> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Davvy80> salve ragazzi
<Davvy80> potete dirmi come clonare il desktop su tv, ho già installato i driver nvdia ma dal setting di invidia nn ci riesco
<Davvy80> ??
<Drizamanuber> ho un hp pavilion dv6 con presa hdmi, scheda ati radeon e ubuntu 12.04, ma non riesco a vedere lo schermo sul televisore
<Serpico> ciao
<maverik> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Serpico> ho montato un'imagine  con gISOmount vorrei capire a quale dev è appoggiato come faccio a capirlo?
<jester1-> Serpico: un'immagine iso di solito la si monta in una cartella
<jester1-> da terminale senza tanti versi
<Serpico> jester1-: quindi non si appoggia su un file dev?
<jester1-> Serpico: iso è un archivio
<Serpico> jester1-: capito.. grazie gentilissimo
<jester1-> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop nomefile.iso /punto/di/mount
<Serpico> jester1-: si lo conosco solo che sai com'è un'interfaccia è più comoda :D
<jester1-> se il cazzillo non fa un device virtuale è lo stesso
<Drizamanuber> Serpico: adesso sta installando
<Serpico> k
<Drizamanuber> fatto ho finito
<Drizamanuber> Serpico: adesso posso provare a inserire la presa hdmi?
<Serpico> aspetta :D
<Serpico> ora nel menù avrai il catalist avvialo
<Drizamanuber> errore di installazione
<Serpico> prova ad avviarlo da terminale dando sudo ccc
<Guest19636> scusate potete rispondere ad una mia domanda?
<Drizamanuber> Serpico sudo ccc
<Drizamanuber> non succede niente
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: aspetta che non è ccc
<Serpico> :D
<Guest19636> per favore ragazzi
<Serpico> Guest19636: !qualcuno
<Serpico> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: sudo amdcccle :D
<Guest19636> ho appena porvato ad installare ubuntu 13.04  io ho win7 e appena parte l'installazione nn mi fa andare avanti perchè non ho 500 gb di spazio come posso risolvere?
<Drizamanuber> Serpico: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5617287/
<itadriro> c'e qualcuno?
<Guest19636> potete rispondermi?
<Serpico> Guest19636: mi spiace non so risponderti
<Drizamanuber> Guest19636:  è sufficente avere una partizione di almeno 6 gb per installarlo
<Drizamanuber> se te ne chiede 500 probabilmente c'è qualcosa che non va
<Guest19636> io volevo installarlo come unico sistema operativo
<Guest19636> e non mi fa continuare l'installazione per questo problema
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: sudo amdconfig --initial -f
<Guest19636> boh vabbè credo che rinuncierò
<Guest19636> grazie ugualmente delle risposte gentilissimi
<Serpico> Guest19636: se attendi o torni domani troverai qualcuno che ti può aiutare
<Guest19636> ok
<Serpico> Guest19636: a quest'ora è raro che trovi qualcuno
<Drizamanuber> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5617306/
<Guest19636> comunque è strano che sul sito dice che basta avere 15 gb liberi e li me ne richiede 500 io ho un pc di 450....
<Drizamanuber> Guest19636:  crea una partizione di 15 gb e installalo lì
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: prova ad avviare amdcccle
<Drizamanuber> Guest19636: attento a rimuovere windows completamente, potresti giocarti i tuoi dati
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: non è così semplice l'installatore te lo fa fare in auto la partizione ci deve essere qualche altro problema
<Guest19636> non voglio fare una partizione perchè non voglio avere due sistemi operativi volevo utilizzare solo ubuntu
<Serpico> Guest19636: hai 2 pc?
<Drizamanuber> Guest19636: allora non so aiutarti
<Guest19636> si
<Drizamanuber> Serpico: mi da sempre lo stesso errore che ti ho postato nell'ultimo pastebin
<Serpico> Guest19636: se attendi che finisco con Drizamanuber possiamo provare insieme
<Drizamanuber> Serpico: provo a riavviare?
<Guest19636> non posso attendere adessi magari riproviamo domani grazie mille
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: allora riavvia e ritenta ad avviarlo se non va prova a installare i driver con l'utilitu standarda
<itadriro> Io ho un hp pavilion dv6. Non riesco a portare a buon fine la installazione. Dopo che finisco la installazione e il aggiornamento, il PC non si spegne piu... Chi sa darmi qualche consiglio?
<Serpico> Guest19636: mi spiace :D
<Davvy80> scusate come faccio a mettere i dns di google?
<Serpico> itadriro: provato a spegnere forzatamente e riavviare?
<Serpico> Davvy80: se hai un router li devi inserire nei parametri di connessione. Ma l'operazione cambia da connessione a connessione
<itadriro> Si... In fatti lo spengo sollo forzato.
<Davvy80> veramente sono a sgamo in wifi :D lol
<itadriro> Lo so che non e una cosa buona pero
<Serpico> itadriro: quindi non cambia
<Serpico> Davvy80: allora non puoi farlo :D
<Davvy80> sempre fortunato io lol
<Drizamanuber> Serpico: adesso funzione
<Serpico> Davvy80: puoi provare a cambiare i parametri di connessione impostandi i dns statici ma non so se funzionerò
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: :D
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: ora puoi connettere il cavo :D
<itadriro> No... Non cambia....
<Davvy80> serpico ti và di guidarmi passo passo?
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: a questo punto dovresti riuscire a configurare il tutto
<Serpico> Davvy80: appena finisco con Drizamanuber
<Drizamanuber> Serpico: prima collego il cavo o faccio partire il ccc?
<Davvy80> ok dai allora faccio un'altra volta
<Davvy80> ti ringrazio buona serata a tutti
<Davvy80> ciauz
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: prima il cavo poi il ccc
<Serpico> Ciao Davvy80
<itadriro> Devo dire che sono tanti errori....  Troppi... con questo HP.... Prima avevo un DELL e mi andava come un fulmine... Adesso sono con il morale a terra...
<Serpico> itadriro: non è dovuto al pc ma da come viene configurato il tutto.
<Drizamanuber> ok adesso sono nel programma sulla pagina introduzonej
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: devi clonare
<Drizamanuber> Serpico: mi sa che mi devi aiutare passo passo
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: un sec che devo aprire il mio di amdcccle :D
<itadriro> Cortesemente mi puoi dare un indirizzo per informarmi meglio sulla configurazione? Oppure mi puoi dare qualche consiglio su quello che devo fare?
<Drizamanuber> ok
<Serpico> itadriro: vedi sul forum
<Serpico> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: allora provo  ad aiutarti perchè se devo fare anche io passo passo mi inguaio i monitor
<Serpico> :D
<itadriro> Mi consigliate di andare su U13.04 oppure di restare su12.04?
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: allora prima di tutto Xinerama deve essere disattivato
<Drizamanuber> sì è disattivato
<Drizamanuber> hai teamviewer?
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: se vai su gestione schermi cosa vedi?
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: si
<Drizamanuber> solo il notebook
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: hai un + vicino al gestore schermi?
<Drizamanuber> sì, se lo apro esce il collegamento a schermo notebook
<Serpico> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Serpico> mi fai vedere per favore?
<Drizamanuber> con image o con teamviewer?
<Serpico> come preferisci
<Drizamanuber> id 696765235
<Drizamanuber> pass te la do in privato
<itadriro> Per favore datemi un link di configurazione dopo installazione... Grazie...
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: un sec che devo aggiornare il team
<Drizamanuber> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/schermatadel20130429231.png/
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: ok come pensavo non ha preso il monitor esterno quindi ora devi riavviare con il cavo inserito
<Drizamanuber> ok
<Drizamanuber> ho fatto, ma non prende il televisore
<Drizamanuber> vedo ancora solamente il monitore
<Drizamanuber> *monitor
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: riavviato il pc???
<Drizamanuber> no
<Drizamanuber> ora riavvio con il cavo inserito
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: ecco :)
<Drizamanuber> una domanda
<Drizamanuber> prima
<Serpico> dimmi
<Drizamanuber> quale gpu scelgo? quella a risparmio per la batteria o quella ad alte prestazioni?
<Serpico> che cosa devi fare?
<Drizamanuber> niente, era solo una domanda che mi stavo facendo
<Drizamanuber> pensavo potesse essere importante
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: se devi riprodurre video è la stessa cosa..
<Drizamanuber> allora lascio a risparmio energetico come era già impostata
<Drizamanuber> ok
<Drizamanuber> riavvio
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: ok
<Drizamanuber> Serpico: ho riavviato
<Serpico> quanti sono ora?
<Drizamanuber> adesso faccio partire ccc
<Drizamanuber> sempre 1
<Drizamanuber> inoltre adesso il pc non si spegne più, devo riavviarlo fisicamente
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: stranissimo
<Drizamanuber> azz mer put
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: mumble  mumble
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: prova a selezionare l'altra scheda video
<Drizamanuber> ok mi chiede di riavviare
<Drizamanuber> faccio subito
<Drizamanuber> Serpico: sempre un solo schermo
<Serpico> e lo spegnimento?
<Drizamanuber> sempre fisicamente
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: ma è acceso l'altro monitor?
<Drizamanuber> è una tv
<Drizamanuber> sì, è accesa
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: ed è impostato il  canale?
<Drizamanuber> e impostata sulla presa hdmi
<Serpico> e ovviamente non si vede nulla
<Drizamanuber> esatto
<Serpico> io non ho mai avuto tutti sti problemi..onestamente...fammi pensare un secondo
<Drizamanuber> la gpu si è reimpostata su risparmio energetico
<Drizamanuber> adesso provo un ultimo riavvio
<Drizamanuber> ser
<Drizamanuber> Serpico: di nuovo niente da fare
<Drizamanuber> per ora ci rinunzio
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: prova ad installare i vecchi driver
<Drizamanuber> peccato, ubuntu mi piace e non vorrei usare più windows, ma così sono costretto a farlo
<Drizamanuber> per disinstallare catalyst che faccio?
<Drizamanuber> sudo apt-get purge amdcccle?
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: un sec
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: scusa ho sbagliato
<Drizamanuber> nessun problema
<Drizamanuber> non sono ancora pertito
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: hai ragione è sudo apt-get remove --puirge amdcccle
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: comunque è strano che a me non succede
<jester1-> sudo aticonfig --unistall
<jester1-> sudo  /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<Drizamanuber> jester-: grzzie
<Serpico> jester1-: onore al maestro :D
<jester1-> reinstalla libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: non non ho mai avuto bisogno di rimuoverli quindi mi cogli impreparato
<jester1-> NUOVA CONF sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<jester1-> ati doppio mmonitor
<jester1-> configurare con fglrx-amscccle, selezionare big desktop come schema
<Drizamanuber> jester1-:  piano
<Drizamanuber> come faccio a reinstallare libg.....
<Serpico> jester1-: il bigdesktop è lo schermo esteso non è il clone o sbaglio?
<jester1-> cosi diceva tale enrico
<jester1-> Serpico: intanto vede se funza
<Serpico> jester1-: giusto :D
<jester1-> ma se keva +++
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ho finito di fare il purge
<Drizamanuber> adesso come faccio a reinstallare la libreria che hai detto?
<Drizamanuber> il terminale inoltre mi dice di riavviare
<Drizamanuber> quindi che faccio=
<Drizamanuber> ?
<jester1-> Drizamanuber: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ho riavviato
<jester1-> Drizamanuber: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<Drizamanuber> Serpico: comunque grazie mille per il tuo auto
<Drizamanuber> *aiuto
<Drizamanuber> jester1-:  fatto
<Serpico> Drizamanuber: di nulla :D
<jester1-> Drizamanuber: riavvia e vedi se in impostazioni monitor vede la tivvi
<jester1-> Drizamanuber: prova la laive 13,04
<Drizamanuber> jester1-:  con il cavo inserito
<jester1-> ive
<jester1-> Drizamanuber: si
<Drizamanuber> jester1-:  ho provato la beta, ma si inchioda
<jester1-> non è piu beta
<Drizamanuber> jester1-:  ah
<jester1-> Drizamanuber: prova kubuntu
<jester1-> !raring
<ubot-it> Raring Ringtail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | Kubuntu 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<Drizamanuber> jester1-:  mi rileva solo il monitor del portatile
<jester1-> !raring | Drizamanuber prova kaubuntu live
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber prova kaubuntu live: Raring Ringtail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | Kubuntu 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<Drizamanuber> jester1-: adesso per me è un po' tardi
<jester1-> c'è piu tempo che vita
<Drizamanuber> jester1-: adesso scarico kubuntu e domani provo a installarlo in un'altra partizione
<jester1-> ti conviene
<Drizamanuber> jester1-:  il 12.04 devo tenerlo perchè ha ancora LO 3.5.7, le nuove versioni di LO 3.6 e 4 mi danno problemi con un comando inserito in un mio foglio elettronico
<Drizamanuber> il casino è che adesso non trovo più i file .deb di libreoffice 3.5.7
<jester1-> se hai una partizione libera mettila li
<Drizamanuber> jester1-:  si ne ho una
<Drizamanuber> jester1-:  ho fatto partire il download di kubuntu 13.04 con trasmission
<Drizamanuber> domani sera se ci sei ti disturberò per aiutarmi con questo collegamento
<Serpico> riavvio
<Drizamanuber> jester1-:  per ora ti auguro una buona notte
<Serpico> eccomi
<Serpico> jester-: ci sei ancora?
<xubuntu800> E' possibile intallare xubuntu su un computer con 196 mb di ram? Grazie per la risposta. oli
<Serpico> Sto creando un'immagine di un floppy img dando il comando dd id=/dev/fd0 of=floppy.img ma la risposta è:dd: apertura di "/dev/fd0": Permesso negato
<Serpico> cosa posso fare?
<guestino> ciao a tutti
<guestino> c'è nessuno ?
<a7x> no
<CaprettaD> Ciao ragazzi. Ma è normale che tutte le md5 siano sbagliate?
<CaprettaD> ho io una versione strana di questa funzione?
<a7x> è possibile
<a7x> e fossi in te non lo scaricherei
<a7x> :)
<CaprettaD> Come devo fare? Grido che il server di ubuntu è stato violato?
<CaprettaD> è possibile che non riesco a scaricare neanche mezzo ISO!
<a7x> dammi l'indirizzo
<a7x> controllo id persona.
<a7x> di*
<CaprettaD> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=latest&version=desktop&derivative=lubuntu&arch=amd64
<a7x> quasi fatto
<a7x> hai ragione CaprettaD
<a7x> l'md5 risulta errato
<a7x> 4b8abeb5d1fb8caf314fe5e1e839193a  lubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<CaprettaD> sono delle brutte persone.
<CaprettaD> Denunci tu?
<a7x> CaprettaD, il file è corretto
<a7x> quella pagina è sbagliata
<a7x> procedi pure
<a7x> :)
<CaprettaD> Ok. Grazie. Ma scrivi tu a chi di dovere?
<a7x> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes qui ci sono gli hash corretti
<a7x> CaprettaD, no, non mi interesso di ubuntu
<CaprettaD> Mo, ma che sbattone. E per di più mi da pure problemi con schermata nera quando avvio l'installazione. Ora so che il problema è proprio un bug di programmazione. Non credo sia il mio PC
<LepreCornuta> notte a tutti
<LepreCornuta> è possibile avere su una rete più computer ubuntu con lo stesso nome?
<a7x> probabile
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-30
<LepreCornuta> ok
<Ciro> Salve a tutti, ho trovato un portatile a 64 bit in offerta, Ubuntu gira bene ?
<jester->  Ciro dipende dal hw che monta
<Ciro> HW?
<jester-> cè hardware e hardware
<jester-> se monta roba intel non avra problemi per esempio
<Ciro> amd?
<jester-> Ciro: amd è la cpu
<jester-> e va
<jester-> bisogna vedere il resto tipo la wifi la scheda video etc
<Ciro> ho sbagliato a vedere scusate: Pc nato per win 7, so installato Linux Processore intel celeron dual core 2 MB Cache,
<jester-> Ciro: celeron?
<jester-> in vendita?
<Ciro> si , 2GB ram
<jester-> celeron è obsoleto assai
<Ciro> :(
<Ciro> Io ci devo fare musica col pc (inclusi mixaggi)
<Ciro> montaggi video e video chat con g+
<jester-> Ciro: celeron è morto e sepolto cpu 32 bit di piu di 10 anni fa
<Ciro> l'uso di yt è continuo
<jester-> non ha cash
<jester-> Ciro: comunque la cpu non è un problema
<Ciro> qual'è il problema?
<jester-> audio wifi video
<Ciro> la reperibilità dei driver???
<jester-> o li ha il kernel o nada
<Ciro> Scheda audio integrata
<jester-> e difficile trovare driver estgerni per roba cosi obsoleta
<jester-> Ciro: integrata ma cosa
<Ciro> il pc è della hp
<jester-> Ciro: ha piu di 10 anni
<Ciro> ecco il link http://www.techmania.biz/shop/7027/6937/252186_hp-650-cele-b830-2gb-500gb-linux.xhtml#descrizione
<jester-> equivale e individuo sui 200 anni
<Ciro> Consigli di acquisto???
<jester-> Ciro: dovrebbe avere suse come os
<Ciro> Io uso Ubuntu, ci metterei Ubuntu sopra
<jester-> Ciro: come hw costerà poco ma poco ha se ci gira suse ci gira pure ubuntu
<Ciro> quindi lo posso prendere ? O cosa mi consigli?
<jester-> Ciro: se ci gira suse ci gira pure ubuntu, vedi un po te
<Ciro> incluso il 13 64 bit?
<dod> si
<Ciro> Però mi dicevi di problemi di driver?
<dod> se ha sopra una linux non hai problemi di driver.
<jester-> Ciro: 64 bit se la cpu è a 64
<jester-> non penso che celoron lo sia
<dod> e' un celeron dualcore a 64bit
<dod> prima di togliere suse controlli che driver usa per wifi webcam e video
<Ciro> Mi han sempre detto, nell'era win che i 64 bit facevano schifo ed erano difficili da trovare driver
<dod> prima di togliere suse ci provi ubuntu da live e controlli che la roba suddetta funzioni fin da subito, compresi i tasti funzione fn del pc. visto che e' un portatile. valuta bene se tenere suse magari l'hanno aggiustata apposta per quel pc.
<sergio1989> Ciao a tutti :)
<Ciro> mi sono affezionato troppo ad ubuntu ;)
<sergio1989> Con il rilascio di ubuntu 13.04 ho deciso di utilizzarlo al posto di windows :)
<sergio1989> però ho appena riscontrato un problema al quale non ho trovato soluzione cercando sul web
<Ciro> conosco i programmi
<sergio1989> ormai sono tante le applicazioni chi utilizzano Stage3D di flash
<sergio1989> l'implementazione di stage 3D è presente dalla versione 11.4 del player
<sergio1989> e l'ultima rilasciata per ubuntu è la 11.2
<sergio1989> qualcuno sa come ovviare al problema e rendere visualizzabili le applicazioni flash che usano stage3D?
<sergio1989> grazie :)
<dod> Ciro quel coso non ha porta firewire. quindi se userai una scheda audio esterna non potra' essere firewire. e neanche una pci. usb per forza.
<Ciro> In alternativa come hw che caratteristiche consigliate?
<dod> !chat | Ciro
<ubot-it> Ciro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ciro> ok vado in chat, grazie per i consigli
<Davvy80> Ciao a tutti
<Davvy80> ho un problemino chi mi aiuta cortesemente?
<glpiana> !aiuto | Davvy80
<ubot-it> Davvy80: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Davvy80> jester- ci sei ?
<Peace-> glpiana: ciao pianoide
<glpiana> ohi Peace-
<Peace-> glpiana: esco subito :D
<Davvy80> ho installati i driver ma nn riesco a visualizzare il doppio schermo su tv, poco fà ci sono riuscito ma si vedeva solo lo sfondo su entrambi i schermi, ho dovuto rispristinare
<glpiana> Davvy80, che driver?
<Davvy80> 313 nVidia
<Davvy80> ho 2 schede  8088 in sli
<glpiana> Davvy80, usa nvidia-settings per configurare
<Davvy80> 8800
<jester-> Davvy80: con sly è un casino
<jester-> usa winz per sli
<Davvy80> glpiana ci sono andato ma ho combinato un gran casino ti và di aiutarmi passo passo?
<Davvy80> jester mi guidi?
<jester-> Davvy80: con sly il nvidia va minga ben
<jester-> e poi a usarlo è un casino
<Davvy80> allora ditemelo voi cosa devo fare
<Davvy80> ieri ho fatto perdere un casino di tempo a jester e ora mi accorgo che è stato lavoro inutile
<Davvy80> neanche sò se è stato attivato lo sli, su winzzoz c'era la voce per attivare lo sli sulla suite di nvidia
<jester-> Davvy80: tirati fuori dalla testa di usare sly su linux, per adesso
<Davvy80> ma quì no è totalmente diverso
<jester-> e di mandare pure sulla tv
<Davvy80> allora metto in vendita una scheda :)
<jester-> Davvy80: non c'è il driver per linux ma solo un palliativo
<Davvy80> che sarebbe?=
<jester-> bublesticass
<Davvy80> mah c'è un modo pèer vedere se tutte le periferiche sono state installate?
<Davvy80> per+
<jester-> Davvy80: rassegnati li non va al meglio su linux fino a che nvidia scodella il driver
<Davvy80> ma per le altre versioni di ubuntu tipo la 12.04 c'è?
<jester-> Davvy80: per sly ci sono le balle di frate giulio
<jester-> a meno dimetter un ppa e poi lanciare la app con opzione
<jester-> Davvy80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee?highlight=%28optirun%29
<Davvy80> aspè che leggo
<Davvy80> che cosa sarebeb questo  Bumblebee ?
<jester-> leggi
<jester-> Davvy80: ma hai due schede installate o solo una
<Davvy80> boh
<Davvy80> come facicoa  saperlo?
<Davvy80> credo 2 perchè nella suite di nvidia vedo le 2 temperature che sono diverse
<jester-> Davvy80: pc fisso?
<Davvy80> si si
<jester-> non sai se hai preso un pc con 1 0 due schede?
<jester-> lspci | grep -i vga
<Santooo> giorno
<Santooo> ciao jester
<jester-> cià
<Davvy80> si questo si, pensavo stessi parlando di driver
<Davvy80> il pc l'ho montato tutto il ho fatot anche il raffreddamento a liquid
<Santooo> jester- ricordi del mio problema? quello che non riusciva a partire ubuntu nell installazione?
<Davvy80> non pensavi che stessi parlando di installazione fisica
<jester-> Davvy80: roba troppo recente o sofisticata non va bene per linux
<jester-> visto che gia i driver fanno cagare e i produttori non ne fanno per linux
<Davvy80> ma infatti ho un casino di periferiche tutte off tipo il picoclo monitor dell alpha cool  che segna temperature ventole e carico ecc ecc
<jester-> Santooo: sistemato?
<Santooo> jester- ho provato anche con la usb, ma il problema persiste ...
<jester-> Davvy80: prendi una scheda da euro 50 e una solo nvidia
<jester-> Santooo: che scheda video monta er pc
<Davvy80> jester mi stai convincendo a ritornare a winzzoz :) insisti ancora un pò e nn  ti rompo + quì  a chiedere aiuto
<TaLaDo> Davvy80, sarebbe cosa buona e giusta :P
<jester-> Davvy80: il tuo hw andra al 100% solo in winz per adesso
<_paranoid_> salve,non riesco più a spostare i pulsanti per modificare la finestra a destra,la procedura è la stessa di ubuntu 10.04?
<jester-> _paranoid_: prova
<jester-> e ci fai sapere
<Santooo> jester- un ati
<jester-> Santooo: è strana la cosa con cosa hai fatto la usb
<_paranoid_> ho già provato,non funziona
<jester-> !usbwin | Santooo prova con questo
<ubot-it> Santooo prova con questo: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Davvy80> niente allora diciamo che ho provato a conoscere il mondo di linux, ma nn ci sono riuscito perchè il mio pc nn lo usurei mai al 100%
<Santooo> jester- unetbootin
<Davvy80> volevo imparare
<_paranoid_> jester-, sto usando la 13.04..
<jester-> Davvy80: metti virtualbox in winz e linux lo virtualizzi
<Davvy80> si avevo già fatto questo, per questo mi ero deciso di passare a linux
<jester-> _paranoid_: cosa fai per spostare ipulsanti
<TaLaDo> Davvy80, purtroppo i produttori di hw non sviluppano driver per linux e quindi non è colpa di linux
<jester-> è colpa che linux è troppo poco diffuso e frammentato
<jester-> dovrebbero fare 127 driver diversi
<_paranoid_> apro gconf editor e modifico /apps/metacity/general
<TaLaDo> :)
<jester-> per 4 gatti
<Davvy80> si avevo capito
<jester-> _paranoid_: pae bottoni a sx gconftool -t string -s /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "close,minimize,maximize:"
<jester-> dx  gconftool -t string -s /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<Davvy80> ma io nn discrimino linux, anzi sarebbe bene che tutti lo utilizzerebbero visto i costi di licenza che si fà pagare la microsoft, è normale che tutti vanno con i crack e i keygen
<TaLaDo> Davvy80, no non è normale
<TaLaDo> è illegale
<_paranoid_> jester-, da terminale?
<Santooo> jester- 2 minuti e riprovo
<jester-> _paranoid_: se ti riesce col pensiero
<_paranoid_> no perchè non va..
<Davvy80> ok ragazzi siste stati gentilissimi, grazie per il vostro supporto ritorno a winzzoz, nn odiatemi a presto buon lavoro grazie ancora
<TaLaDo> ?
<jester-> _paranoid_: fino a 12.10 e gnome andava
<_paranoid_> lo so :)
<^Alita> uongiorno
<^Alita> ie ho aggiorat buntu alla 13.04
<^Alita> ieri ho aggiorato ubuntu alla 13.04
<^Alita> ha smesso di funzionare l'uscita sonora digitale
<jester-> impostazioni audio a posto?
<^Alita> ciao jester
<^Alita> si, paiono a posto
<jester-> il pc non parla piu?
<^Alita> se collego le cuffie all'uscita anteriore il suono c'è
<jester-> controlla in alsamixer
<^Alita> tutti i livelli sono al massimo, ma non compare nessuna barra per s/pdof
<jester-> ^Alita: per uscita digitale intendi hdmi ?
<^Alita> no
<^Alita> uso l'uscita s/pdif per collegarlo all'amplificatore
<^Alita> uso un cavo ottico
<jester-> ^Alita: il pc suona almeno?
<^Alita> si, con le cuffi sull'uscita anteriore il suono si sente
<jester-> prova a cambiare divice in uscita nelle impostazioni
<^Alita> in alsamixer compaiono 3 s/pdif, ma nessuna di queste è modificabile con le frecce
<jester-> sono attivi?
<jester-> oo sotto?
<^Alita> esatto
<^Alita> 00 sotto
<^Alita> e nessuna barra veritcale di livello
<jester-> oo verde?
<^Alita> giallo su fondo verde
<jester-> se pigi m?
<jester-> f6 e vedi che dev usa
<^Alita> diventa MM e in alto su elemento compare [off]
<^Alita> f6 mi da predefinita
<jester-> in impostazioni uscita c'è un solo device?
<^Alita> parli di alsamixer o le impostazioni audio di ubuntu?
<jester-> parlo delle imoostazioni di sistema
<^Alita> ne da due, entrambe attive: output digitale (interno) e uscita analogica (interno)
<jester-> provali entrambi
<jester-> attivo è uno
<jester-> quello che selezioni
<^Alita> nessuna differenza. le vedo solo attivarsi e disattivarsi anche in alsamixer
<jester-> boh
<jester-> prova a vedere con pavucontrol
<^Alita> lo devo installare?
<jester-> eh
<^Alita> beh, se pòuò essere utile, non c'è problema
<^Alita> voui dire che è partito...
<^Alita> per inciso: non ho fatto nulla...
<fedefede20> buongiorno
<jester-> e pavu centra una sega a meno che non era aggiornato
<jester-> pulse
<^Alita> non era ancora installato
<^Alita> stavo ancora cercandolo
<jester-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<^Alita> odio quando fa così
<^Alita> ah, niente. mi spiace avervi disturbati per nulla
<^Alita> aveva solo un tiramento
<^Alita> ciao a tutti
<almaidinajad> ciao a tutti
<almaidinajad> ho seguito la procedura riportata nel wiki per copiare la lista dei programmi installati e penso debba copiare anche la lista dei repository , no? se si come posso fare?
<almaidinajad> inoltre tra la procedura che ho seguito e questa : aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed! ?automatic' > ~/pacchetti
<almaidinajad> c'è qualche differenza ?
<akis24> ciao
<almaidinajad> voglio copiare i programmi installati per reinstallare in modo pulito Raring, così da non perdere nulla, come faccio?
<enzotib> !clone | almaidinajad
<ubot-it> almaidinajad: Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<almaidinajad> ciao enzotib e grazie, ma facendo così si copiano anche le sorgenti software?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, no, è solo una lista di nomi, riutilizzabile nel modo indicato
<almaidinajad> quindi se do il comando per il ripristino i software di cui non ci sono i repository non saranno installati, enzotib ?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, eh no
<ilgiga> buongiorno
<almaidinajad> enzotib, allora come faccio a salvare i sorgenti software? copio semplicemente il file sources.list e poi reinserisco le righe mancanti nel sistema reinstallato?
<yaya> salve quale è il comango per vedere il mac address della scheda di rete
<enzotib> almaidinajad, sarebbe semplice, ti mancheranno le chiavi
<almaidinajad> già le chiavi e per quelle che posso fare, enzotib?
<enzotib> yaya, ifconfig eth0 | grep HW
<yaya> enzotib : salve quale è il comango per vedere il mac address della scheda di rete
<yaya> comando*
<ilgiga> ho appena finito di installare Ubuntu 13.04 32-bit ma avendo un notebook non recentissimo con scheda video ATI X1200 purtroppo i filmati a tutto chermo vanno a scatti ... ho tentato di installare i driver ATI Catalyst 9.2 scaricati dal sito ma pare che non supportino questa versione di Ubuntu ... accidenti ...
<enzotib> almaidinajad, non so se i file gpg presenti in /etc/apt è sufficiente copiarli
<enzotib> almaidinajad, altrimenti usi la procedura che si applica in caso di errori
<ilgiga> poi invece avrò una questione da proporvi decisamente più interessante ed allettante ;-)
<enzotib> !gpgerr
<ubot-it> Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<yaya> enzo mi risponde Invalid source MAC address.
<yaya> perchè O.o
<almaidinajad> nel pannello software e aggiornamenti c'è importa file chiave pensi non funzioni questo enzotib?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, può darsi, non sono avvezzo alle interfacce grafiche
<enzotib> yaya, il comando che ti ho dato io non può dare quell'errore
<yaya> non il tuo comando
<enzotib> yaya, ah, mbé
<yaya> il mac lo insrisco dentro un comando di un programma
<yaya> però mi risponde così
 * OverMe passa la sfera di cristallo a enzotib 
<almaidinajad> enzotib, so che ti sto dando fastidio ma visto che ci sono nella nuova installazione vorrei cambiare il nome utente posso spostare i file della home, senza perdere dati e settaggi?
<enzotib> yaya, ancora a craccare reti stai?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, non mi dài fastidio
<yaya> lol
<yaya> e tu come lo sai?
<yaya> e poi devo testare la sicurezza della MIA  rete
<enzotib> almaidinajad, la cosa migliore sarebbe cambiare nome senza cambiare uid
<yaya> mi pare sia legittima come cosa
<yaya> u.u
<enzotib> yaya, sei carta giocata
<almaidinajad> cioè, enzotib?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, tu sai che un utente ha un nome e un id numerico
<enzotib> almaidinajad, ebbene, cambiare l'id corrisponde a dover cambiare proprietario a tutti i file
<enzotib> almaidinajad, invece se cambi solo nome senza cambiare id, tutto dovrebbe funzionare senza problemi
<enzotib> almaidinajad, però premetto che non l'ho mai fatti concretamente
<enzotib> almaidinajad, se ti interessa faccio una prova in vm
<enzotib> almaidinajad, normalmente il primo e spesso unico utente ha id = 1000
<a7x> !chat | yaya
<ubot-it> yaya: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<almaidinajad> enzotib, se è complicato (in termini di tempo lascia stare) voglio reinstallare Raring in forma pulita per non perdere tempo in strani bug o problemi
<almaidinajad> enzotib, una volta mi stavi spiegando come spostare dei file (hidden e non ) contenuti in una home ma non ricordo come si fà
<enzotib> almaidinajad, se il tuo utente attuale ha id = 1000, nella nuova installazione, qualunque username specifichi, l'id sarà 1000, e quindi secondo me non avrai nessun problema con i file
<enzotib> almaidinajad, però verifico, ci vorrà una decina di minuti
<almaidinajad> ok, dai aspetto nel frattempo faccio la chiavetta live usb
<enzotib> almaidinajad, sembra funzionare, con qualche intoppo dato che l'ho fatto "a caldo"
<enzotib> almaidinajad, se tu semplicemente porti i tuoi file su un'altra installazione, il peggio che può succedere è che hai bisogno di un chown -R
<almaidinajad> quindi riepilogando, enzotib, installo e scelgo il nuovo nome utente che voglio
<almaidinajad> e cosa faccio con chown -R?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, però ripeto, se gli id sono gli stessi, come è probabile se è il primo utente sulla vecchia e il primo utente sulla nuova, allora andrà tutto liscio
<enzotib> almaidinajad, il fatto del chown solo se serve
<enzotib> se dovesse capitare, ma non credo, che non riconosca i files come tuoi
<almaidinajad> si, è il primo utente, per sicurezza come lo vedo l'id dell'utente?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, id
<enzotib> o più chiaramente con id -u
<almaidinajad> si è 1000, l'id.
<almaidinajad> una cosa enzotib, dato che installo con la live,
<almaidinajad> non mi conviene copiare tutti i file della vecchia home nella nuova con il nome utente cambiato?
<almaidinajad> enzotib, mi pare sudo cp -r /home/emaxxim/* /home/emanuele/  ? può andare?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, sudo cp -a /home/emaxxim/. /home/emanuele/
<enzotib> così copi anche quelli nascosti e preservi timestamp, permessi e quant'altro
<almaidinajad> questo prima della nuova installazione e come nuovo nome utente scelgo emanuele, corretto enzotib ?
<enzotib> uhm, non ho capito
<enzotib> almaidinajad, chiariamo una cosa, tu hai la home separata?
<almaidinajad> si, separata enzotib
<enzotib> almaidinajad, allora credo che non devi fare niente, solo segnalare durante l'installazione, con selezione manuale delle partizioni, che la partizione /dev/sda5, mettiamo, va montata su /home
<enzotib> (senza formattazione della stessa)
<enzotib> l'unica cosa, mo' che ci penso, sarà sudo mv /home/emaxxim /home/emanuele
<almaidinajad> si ma vorrei cambiare nome utente contestualmente alla nuova installazione, non mi restano tutti i vecchi file nel precedente percorso home seppur su partizione separata? ecco enzotib
<enzotib> certo che restano i vecchi file, non li vuoi?
<enzotib> ah, sì, ho capito
<almaidinajad> si enzotib , ma nel nuovo percorso home, cioè /home/nuovonomeutente
<enzotib> restano nel vecchio percorso, ma devi solo cambiare nome al percorso, non copiarli
<enzotib> col mv che ho detto prima
<almaidinajad> sudo mv /home/emaxxim /home/emanuele  ?? enzotib
<enzotib> sì
<enzotib> ma fallo prima di loggarti la prima volta col nuovo utente
<enzotib> da live
<almaidinajad> ok, senti un'ultima cosa e ti lasco per i repository ho trovato questo http://ubuappunti.blogspot.it/2013/02/backup-delle-sorgenti-software.html
<almaidinajad> pensi sia fattibile? enzotib
<enzotib> almaidinajad, più o meno come pensavo e avevo suggerito prima
<enzotib> almaidinajad, solo che io userei -a invece di -r come opzione di cp
<enzotib> almaidinajad, e quindi non dovrebbe esserci bisogno del successivo chmod
<almaidinajad> -a copia tutto ? file nascosti compresi enzotib?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, anche -r copia tutto, la differenza è che -a preserva quante più informazioni è possibile, timestamps, permessi, link, etc.
<a7x> bello enzotib
<almaidinajad> ho capito, enzotib, grazie dell'aiuto ora non mi resta che apsettare che il creatore di chiavette USB si decida a funzionare
<enzotib> ue a7x
<almaidinajad> a dopo enzotib
<enzotib> ciao
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> ho notato da qualche giorno che il tasto dello switch volume mute/unmute non funge come dovrebbe
<cristian_c> (ora, direte, non utilizzarlo)
<cristian_c> se lo premo si 'ammustolisce' ma non funge più la riattivazione
<cristian_c> come posso ripristinare la piena funzionalità?
<attackment> cristian_c:  provato ad aggiornale il kernel
<cristian_c> attackment, è una domanda?
<attackment> si Christian_M
<attackment> ops cristian_c
<cristian_c> attackment, prima fungeva
<attackment> da quando non funziona piu?
<cristian_c> poi sono all'ultimo kernel disponibile per la release
<cristian_c> attackment, ehm, non sono sciuto, però l'ho notato qualche giorno fa il problema
<cristian_c> apparantemente non me lo spiego
<cristian_c> apparentemente
<attackment> provato a riavvare
<cristian_c> attackment, eh, non è da oggi
<attackment> mmm ok
<attackment> cerca un po su internet, probabilmente qualcuno ha il problema
<cristian_c> uhm, ok
<cristian_c> attackment, lol, già trovato un topic
<cristian_c> :d
<attackment> :)
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2023083
<cristian_c> attackment, uhm, era per xfce, quindi non posso applicare
<cristian_c> :(
<attackment> cerca bene vedrai che esce
<cristian_c> attackment, ho cercato, ma nulla ho trovato
<cristian_c> :(
<switch> ciao .. non riesco a tovare una guida per installare una stampante brother.. qualche link ?
<cristian_c> switch, che stampante?
<switch> mfc 7360n
<switch> è un multifunzione
<switch> lo vede ma non stampa niente
<cristian_c> switch, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> switch, nel terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | switch
<ubot-it> switch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<switch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619507/
<cristian_c> switch, è collegata a un hub?
<switch> no usb dietro al case
<cristian_c> switch, quindi porta diretta?
<cristian_c> usb sul pc
<switch> si
<switch> con winzooz funziona bene
<switch> qui niente da fare
<jester-> certo che con winz funza, ti danno il driver
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> vai sulsito bro che forse lo passano
<akis24> cristian_c:  vedi qui che te ne pare http://pensadife.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/installare-una-brother-mfc-7360n-su-ubuntu/
<akis24> scusate..
<cristian_c> jester-, shouldes diceva che quelli del sito creano casino
<cristian_c> jester-, dovrebbero esserci i pacchetti nei repo
<cristian_c> non installati
<cristian_c> da installare da synaptic
<cristian_c> switch, posta il dmesg | tail
<switch> qui niente da fare
<cristian_c> switch, cioè?
<jester-> switch: che modello è
<cristian_c> mfc 7360n
<jester-> switch: lser o jet
<cristian_c> multifunzione
<jester-> prova a installare brother-cups-wrapper-extra
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> forse ci sono un paio di pacchetti da installare
<jester-> switch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1784369
<hola> che versione di kernel usa ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> hola, dipende
<cristian_c> la serie 3.2.0
<hola> e la 3.6.2-1 da quale versione è usata?
<cristian_c> nessuna
<cristian_c> la 12.10 usa la serie 3.5
<cristian_c> e la 13.04 usa la serie 3.8
<hola> mmm
<hola> quale è il sito per i compatc wireless7
<hola> compat*
<cristian_c> !compat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'compat'
<cristian_c> !wireless
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<cristian_c> hola, vi è una guida sul wiki, ma solo se il resto non funge
<cristian_c> non è una buona idea installare i compat-wireless
<hola> perchè cristian?
<studio-user200> ciao a tutti :) volevo sapere se su Ubuntu Studio, tra gli strumenti fosse disponibile un programma equivalente a Magix Foto :) e che quindi fosse in grado di creare "videomontaggi" con l'uso di foto in pratica e una musica sotto scelta da me...
<cristian_c> hola, perché già ne ho fatto le spese
<cristian_c> hola, potrebbe peggiorare
<hola> il problema cristian che quelli della broadcom
<switch> In ginocchio sui ceci chiedo scusa ma mi è entrato un cliente..
<hola> appena lancio un programma che si appoggia alla scheda wireless mi fanno crashare il sistema
<cristian_c> studio-user200, beh, se non ce n'è uno di default, puoi sempre installare da software center
<cristian_c> hola, appunto, per la broadcom i compat sono inutili
<studio-user200> Bene :) ma servirebbe un nome per la ricerca xD
<cristian_c> hola, in che senso?
<hola> però quelli broadcom non mi funzionano sempre a dovere
<cristian_c> hola, quale programma?
<hola> ti metto la foto
<switch> provo quella guida postata da jester..
<hola> nel frattempo che l'immagine si uploda... quale è il comando per vedere il chipset della scheda wireless
<cristian_c> hola, lspci -k
<cristian_c> ti vede molte cose
<hola> http://i.imgur.com/cCaZ1o5.jpg
<cristian_c> hola, oppure lshw
<cristian_c> hola, su quale release sei?
<hola> 13
<cristian_c> hola, fa vedere il chipset
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<hola> adesso non posso... sono collegato con la partizione di windows
<hola> a meno tu , tu non sappia come faccio a vederlo da windows
<hola> lol
<cristian_c> hola, beh, da windows dovresti saperlo
<cristian_c> come tutti gli altri device
<hola> sono anche io ignorante u.u
<cristian_c> hola, trovato?
<hola> non mi hai detto come cristian ... lol
<hola> non mi riocordo come fare su windows... è un sacco di tempo che non lo uso più
<cristian_c> hola, quando usavo xp, in Gestione Periferiche / hardware
<hola> c'era un comando
<hola> una volta
<cristian_c> hola, però ora lo usi
<cristian_c> lol
<hola> lol
<hola> vero.. so costretto ad usare winZOZ
<alemao> scusate tutti ma ho un problema con la profondità colore di xubuntu da quando l'ho passato a 13 04 non trovo dove regolarlo qualcuno ha qualche idea? grz
<hola> allora... nella parte proprità della scheda wireless non compare
<hola> mmm
<cristian_c> alemao, sy gnome c'era un tool
<cristian_c> hola, l'ho provato anch'io su un pc con broadcom
<cristian_c> e me lo listava
<alemao> scusa ti ricordi come si chiamava?
<cristian_c> alemao, cerca nel software center
<cristian_c> non ricordo il nome
<hola> il mio è win7
<alemao> ok grz ora guardo scusate il break
<cristian_c> hola, qui però si parla di ubuntu
<cristian_c> hola, in ogni caso sempre in sistema
<hola> eh lo so cristian
<hola> ora ho anche un altro pc accesso
<hola> quando do il comando lspci -k
<hola> posso usare il grep?
<CaprettaD> Ciao gente
<cristian_c> hola, sì, ma il -k ti da più info
<hola> mi da più info, ma non trovo in tutta quella lista il chipset
<cristian_c> hola, sì
<cristian_c> hola, ma ora sei su ubuntu?
<hola> su un altro pc però
<hola> si
<hola> con cui ho un altro tipo di problemi
<CaprettaD> domandina, devo installare ubuntu 12.10 o la 12.4?
<cristian_c> hola, serve il risultato dal pc che la usa
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, la 12.10 dura meno
<hola> facciamo una cosa
<hola> ti copio il pastebin
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, la 12.04 è lts, supporto per 5 anni dal rilascio
<cristian_c> hola, beh, mi serve l'output di quel pc ovviamente
<CaprettaD> Ok, ma io non metto la 13 solo perchè non mi parte sul portatile.
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, che pc è?
<CaprettaD> Un vecchio Pavillon HP
<CaprettaD> Procio Turion da 64 bit
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, e ci credo che non ci gira unity?=
<cristian_c> *.
<yaya> cristian forse l'ho trovato
<CaprettaD> Asp, io volevo mettere Lubuntu
<yaya> deve essere questo Kernel driver in use: iwl3945
<CaprettaD> Solo che crasha
<cristian_c> yaya, sei hola^?
<yaya> si cristian
<cristian_c> yaya, quella non è broadcom
<cristian_c> yaya, ma non è il pc con la broadcom
<cristian_c> :D
<yaya> si cristian
<yaya> questo è l'altro pc
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> yaya, stai facendo confusione
<cristian_c> un problema per volta
<yaya> ok
<cristian_c> qual'è il problema?
<yaya> facciamo questo pc prima
<yaya> alloora
<yaya> devo mettere i driver compat su questo
<billo> salve
<cristian_c> yaya, perché?
<yaya> devo fare una prova
<yaya> un esperimento chiamalo!
<billo> qualcuno sa dirmi come mai installando l'ultima release di flash playernoin funziona correttamente?
<cristian_c> yaya, tieni conto che se sperimenti , poi sai come ripristinare?
<cristian_c> billo, non andava bene quella dei repo?
<yaya> tanto questo pc lo devo formattare .... quindi il problema non lo si pone
<yaya> prima faccio gli esperimenti di sorta su questo
<cristian_c> yaya, che problemi hai?
<yaya> su questo che ogni tanto non va il wireless
<yaya> sull'altro quella scheramata che hai visto
<billo> ho installato quella presente nel sw installato ma si vede male ed a scatti
<cristian_c> yaya, magari con i compat non risolvi
<yaya> che differenza c'è tra i driver stable e quelli next
<yaya> cristian provo... non ho nulla da perdere
<cristian_c> yaya, di quali driver parli?
<yaya> compat
<yaya> nel download ci sono 2 linkù
<yaya> una stable e l'altro next
<cristian_c> yaya, mah, comunque sui compat c'è una guida sul wiki, non so però se supporta anche il tuo chip
<cristian_c> yaya, quale download?
<yaya> il download dei driver compat
<yaya> nella pagina di download
<billo> ?
<yaya> stacco
<yaya> risolvo più tardi
<yaya> grazie christiab
<billo> ho installato quella presente nel sw installato ma si vede male ed a scatti
<cristian_c> billo, hai appena installato il sistema?
<billo> si da poco
<cristian_c> billo, con che browser?
<cristian_c> billo, come hai installato?
<billo> il default è chromium
<billo> ma ho anche installato mozilla
<cristian_c> billo, sì, ma come hai installato flash?
<billo> scaricato dal sito ma ho installato lubuntu
<cristian_c> billo, è già presente nei repo
<cristian_c> billo, spiega cos'hai fatto
<billo> con il gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> billo, in dettaglio
<cristian_c> 18:52:37 <billo> scaricato dal sito ma ho installato lubuntu
<billo> ho evidenziato il pacchetto flash player e poi dato applica
<cristian_c> billo, uhm
<billo> la release è la corretta
<cristian_c> allora cos'hai scaricato?
<billo> 11.2.202. e rotti
<cristian_c> sulla 13.04?
<billo> si la 13.04
<cristian_c> billo, quindi hai scaricato dal software center?
<billo> si
<cristian_c> billo, asp
<billo> ho anche provato a scaricare il file formato tar ed aprirlo ma non ha funzionato
<billo> ok grazie
<cristian_c> billo, cioè?
<billo> ho scaricato da adobe direttamente
<cristian_c> 11.2.202.280ubuntu0.12.10.1
<cristian_c> billo, e poi?
<billo> confermo
<cristian_c> billo, ti do un comando
<billo> ok
<billo> da usare su Lxterminal
<cristian_c> billo, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> 1paste | billo
<cristian_c> !paste | billo
<ubot-it> billo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<billo> ok provo grazie e ti dico
<switch> grazie comunque.. ho provato ma non se ne esce.. devo farlo con calma.. i driver li ho installati ma non li vede. proverò con reeboot  forzando un pochetto
<cristian_c> switch, ma dal sito o dai repo?
<billo> il comando ha restituito i 2 pacchetti installati
<cristian_c> billo, su pastebin
<switch> dal sito brother
<switch> ubuntu vede questa stampante Brother MFC-7225N BR-Script3 ma la mia è mfc-7360n ..
<cristian_c> switch, eppure, io avevo suggerito una soluzione diversa
<cristian_c> switch, appunto, c'entra ancora meno
<billo> ok fatto se ho compreso bene ho aperto una chiamata di help
<switch> scusami mi sono perso  .. che cosa avevi suggerito tu  cristian ?
<cristian_c> billo, ?
<billo> yes
<cristian_c> switch, diceva un utente del forum, che i pacchetti del sito danno problemi, ma ci sono quelli dei repo
<cristian_c> billo, non capisco
<billo> ho inserito su pastebin il testo restituito dal comandoche avevi dato
<cristian_c> switch, in ogni caso, ti avevo chiesto prima il risultato di un comando
<billo> dove si vede cosa è stato attivato
<cristian_c> billo, sì, ma posta il link qui in canale, lol
<billo> scusa ma tradotto che vuol dire
<billo> o meglio come posso fare
<cristian_c> billo, posta il link della pagina di pastebin
<cristian_c> così lo guardiamo
<billo> pallino@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark' ii  flashplugin-installer                11.2.202.280ubuntu0.12.10.1         i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer ii  flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound       0.0.svn2431-3ubuntu1                i386         Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS pallino@ubuntu:~$
<switch> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5619760/
<billo> chiedo scusa ma sono alle prime armi
<cristian_c> billo, guardo
<billo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619765/
<cristian_c> billo, perché hai installato il secondo pacchetto?
<switch> Mi devo assentare  scusatemi, ma tanto la faccio andare  in un modo o in un altro..
<billo> x completezza dato che riguarda la parte sound
<cristian_c> billo, il problema lo dava anche prima?
<cristian_c> billo, apri un browser e digita nella barra: about:plugins
<billo> quando ho aperto il browser mi ha subito avvisato che flash player non era aggiornato e che dovevo aggiornare il sw
<cristian_c> mmmm
<billo> ok
<billo> fatto
<cristian_c> billo, posta su pastebin
<billo> ha restituito i plugins attivi su mozilla
<billo> ok
<billo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619781/
<Gianlucas> salve raga
<Gianlucas> ho un problema con vi
<Gianlucas> qualcuno lo usa e mi può dare una mano?
<cristian_c> billo, sbaglio o ne mancaun pezzo?
<billo> no è tutto li
<cristian_c> Gianlucas, usato poco
<cristian_c> billo, mmm, no
<cristian_c> billo, mmm, hai ragione tu
<cristian_c> billo, e gecko lo hai attivato tu?
<billo> no
<cristian_c> billo, prova avedere tra i plugin attivi
<billo> cosa devo verificare
<Gianlucas> ma per caso esistono per ubuntu driver open per il sensore delle impronte dei poratili hp?
<cristian_c> i plugin attivi nel browser
<Gianlucas> solo curiosità
<cristian_c> Gianlucas, dipende dal modello, su launchpad sono elencati
<cristian_c> *di pc
<cristian_c> gli id
<billo> è aggiornato solo shock wave tutti gli altri risultano non riconosciuti
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> billo, dici che è a scatti?
<cristian_c> billo, come hai installato quello dal sito adobe?
<billo> ho scaricato e poi fatto estrai con l'utility del menù
<cristian_c> billo, il gestore di archivi?
<billo> si lascio la spunta su estrai mantieni struttura delle directory e lancio
<billo> ho appena eseguito ora il download e posso estrarre il file del tar
<cristian_c> billo, potrebbe essere un'idea
<cristian_c> ma come li vedi i video?
<billo> sfondo verde a scatti
<cristian_c> billo, ok, asp
<billo> ok
<cristian_c> billo, 13.04?
<billo> si confermo
<cristian_c> billo, mi è venuta un'idea
<cristian_c> billo, apri un video
<billo> ok uso il secondo desktop
<cristian_c> billo, ?
<cristian_c> billo, sul pc in cui non funge
<billo> fatto
<cristian_c> billo, clic destro sul video
<billo> ok
<cristian_c> billo, impstazioni
<cristian_c> *impostazioni
<billo> ok
<billo> sono nella gestione impostazioni
<cristian_c> Enable hardware acceleration
<cristian_c> rimuovi la spunta
<billo> non riesce ad aprire le impostazioni
<cristian_c> billo, ?
<cristian_c> 19:51:46 <billo> sono nella gestione impostazioni
<billo> quando apro con tasto Dx mi a i comandi ma non riesce ad eseguirli
<billo> si vede un box verde con delle scritte inconprensibil
<cristian_c> billo, prova rimuovere e reinstallare il plugin
<billo> più tardi provo
<cristian_c> billo, ma hai installato la distro da zero o aggiornato?
<cristian_c> billo, hai aggiunto ppa?
<billo> da zero
<cristian_c> billo, driver video scaricati da qualche parte?
<billo> si è anche bloccata la riproduzione del video
<billo> ed ha evidenziato un blocco imprevisto di flash player ed ha chiesto di inviare i dati
<cristian_c> billo, ok, ma rispondi alle domande
<billo> no i driver video non li ho scaricati
<billo> però tutto funziona correttamente
<cristian_c> billo, quali usi?
<billo> almeno gli altri applicativi
<billo> le applicazioni LXterminal
<billo> i gestori del pc e dei file
<billo> su you tube i video si vedono sulla destro ma come li selezioni x vederli ecco che si vedono in verde ed a scatti
<cristian_c> billo, ok, ma rispondi alle domande
<billo> ok dimmi
<cristian_c> 20:00:17 <cristian_c> billo, quali usi?
<cristian_c> 19:58:05 <cristian_c> billo, hai aggiunto ppa?
<billo> cosa intendi x ppa
<cristian_c> !ppa | billo
<ubot-it> billo: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<billo> ok
<billo> provo però a vedere on altre soluzioni non vorrei rovinare tutta l'installazione
<Attila> ma a voi su ubuntu 13 compare l'icona di skype in alto a dx??
<Guest25285> ma a voi su ubuntu 13 compare l'icona di skype in alto a dx??
<billo> no
<billo> grazie comunque per il prezioso tempo dedicatomi
<billo> ed alle nuove nozioni che ho potuto imparare
<cristian_c> billo, non so se hai aggiunto ppa
<cristian_c> e che driver usi
<yaya> !wireless
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<yaya> quale è la differenza dei driver compat tra la versione stable e quella next?
<billo> ho scaricato adesso ppa ma non cambia nulla
<billo> uso un chipset intel
<yaya> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> billo, non dovevi scaricare ppa
<cristian_c> :D
<billo> ho scaricato solo quella evidenziata x flash player
<enzotib> ma qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> billo, ma non andava scaricato. Sopratutto da non so dove
<cristian_c> enzotib, video verdi e a scatti
<cristian_c> youtube
<enzotib> ah
<jester-> sse2 not present?
<jester-> o litiga con gnash?
<enzotib> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<enzotib> vedere "Problemi con CPU vecchie"
<billo> ho scaricato da ubuntu
<billo> risulta come sviluppatore
<billo> comunquenon cambia nulla
<billo> ho resettato anche firefox
<billo> ma non cambia nulla
<billo> devo cercare dei driver giusti x il pc
<billo> ho un cd ma funziona con windows
<cristian_c> billo, lascia perdere i ppa
<enzotib> billo, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<enzotib> !pastebin | billo
<ubot-it> billo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> enzotib, ha flashplugin-installer ed extrasound
<enzotib> cristian_c, non è che ha fatto altro nel frattempo?
<billo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619765/
<billo> cerco di non combinare casini più del dovuto
<cristian_c> enzotib, boh
<enzotib> billo, grep -ioc sse2 /proc/cpuinfo
<it-39> sera
<cristian_c> enzotib, un'idea poteva essere quella di disattivare l'accelerazione hardware dalle impostazioni di flash, o meglio era ciò che era scritto su askubuntu
<enzotib> cristian_c, infatti, anche quello avrei provato
<enzotib> ma non c'è più risposta
<cristian_c> enzotib, allora ho ipotizzato che avesse attivato qualche ppa o driver video
<cristian_c> oppure i proprietari
<enzotib> può essere, ma quello non è campo mio
<cristian_c> enzotib, perché in questo periodo sono pochi a lamentarsi di flash, quindi probabile manomissione del sistema
<cristian_c> :D
<enzotib> è vero, i problemi vanno a ondate e a mode
<yaya> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest33949> buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu. E' la prima volta che uso il livecd e non so come formattare il disco C (dove c'è windows) qualcuno di voi potremmi aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> i ppa non tramontano mai, invece, enzotib
<cristian_c> :P
<billo> potrei provare a reinstallare tutto ma penso non sia utile
<cristian_c> Guest33949, sei sicuro di formattarlo?
<jester-> Guest33949: vuoi avere solo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> billo, digita il comando di enzotib
<Guest33949> cristian_c: si vorrei solo ubuntu ed ho due hard disk: uno con windows e l'altro con della musica e delle foto personali
<Guest33949> jester-: si vorrei solo ubuntu
<Guest33949> vorrei formattare solo c
<jester-> Guest33949: bsts sceglire usa tutto il disco selezionando il disco con xp
<enzotib> Guest33949, cominciamo a sfatare un mito, non esiste c
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest33949> enzotib: ho 500 giga partizionati in due parti se cancello tutto il disco si cancella tutto o sbaglio?
<billo> fatto restituisce 1
<enzotib> billo, 1 è buono
<enzotib> 0 no
<cristian_c> billo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list &6 ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jester-> Guest33949: non farfe confusione, sono 2 dischi o uno solo con due partizioni
<cristian_c> !paste | billo
<ubot-it> billo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> cristian_c, hai sbagliato un & con 6
<Guest33949> jester-: uno solo da 500 giga con due partizioni
<yaya> salve gente
<cristian_c> ops
<yaya> chi mi aiuta ad installare il kernel 3.5.0.27
<cristian_c> billo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> enzotib, è un errore che faccio spess :D
<enzotib> yaya, perché mai?
<cristian_c> yaya, sulla 13.04?
<yaya> esattamente
<yaya> sulla 13.04 devo mettere il kernel 3.5.0.27
<billo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620132/
<Guest33949> apro il thread sul forum?
<jester-> Guest33949: allora al partizionamento vai in altro e ti posizioni sulla partizione dove adesso c'è win, scegli modifica e poi usare come ext4, formattare, montare come /
<cristian_c> yaya, eh, ma la 13.04 ha il kernel 3.8
<cristian_c> billo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> digita questo
<yaya> ma a me serve il 3.5 xD
<billo> fatto
<cristian_c> yaya, spega il problema
<billo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620132/
<cristian_c> yaya, il 3.8 è più aggiornato
<cristian_c> ed è di default
<yaya> ma non si può aviare linux con kernel precedenti?
<cristian_c> billo, l'ultimo, quello giusto
<yaya> come causa di questo mio intento, metti la voglia di sperimentare
<cristian_c> yaya, se sono già installati ,sì
<cristian_c> yaya, speiga il problema
<cristian_c> *spiega
<Guest33949> jester-: mi da 100 megabyte di altro spazio di windows
<enzotib> yaya, al massimo trovi il 3.6.4 su kernel.ubuntu.com
<yaya> nessun problema cristian ! è un esperimento!
<enzotib> niente di precedente
<yaya> ma tipo all avvio
<yaya> non si poteva fare da grub?
<enzotib> yaya, ma ti serve il pacchetto, se non ce l'hai devi compilarlo da te
<jester-> Guest33949:  quindi usera la partizione winz da 100 gb
<yaya> urca urca dirulero
<yaya> enzo mo vedo
<yaya> il tasto era canc ?
<billo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620154/
<Guest33949> jester-: sto caricando il livecd e ti mando lo screenshot ok? ti dispiace dare un' occhiata?
<jester-> !installazione | Guest33949
<ubot-it> Guest33949: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> yaya, se hai un'ubuntu a cui hai aggiornato un paio di volte il kernel, e non li hai rimossi
<cristian_c> billo, i repo sono a posto
<yaya> kabrador
<krabador> yaya, all'avvio grub ti consente di caricare il sisteme operativo con uno dei precedenti
<yaya> non faccio aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> billo, resta da provare quella soluzione lì
<yaya> ma il tasto quale krabador ? canc?
<krabador> yaya, hai solo ubuntu nel pc di cui stai parlando?
<billo> rifo tutto da capo?
<cristian_c> billo, che ppa hai aggiunto?
<cristian_c> billo, a parte che non compare nella lista
<yaya> krabador diciamo che in questo pc ho un pò un casino con ubuntu
<yaya> nel senso che ne ho 2
<billo> aspetta guardo
<yaya> uno 10.04
<yaya> e il 13
<krabador> yaya, hai il caricamento di grub all'avvio?
<yaya> certo
<krabador> tu vorresti caricare la 13.04 con un kernel precedente di quello che monta?
<yaya> cmq riavvio!
<cristian_c> lol
<billo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa/+build/4480755
<billo> questo è il link da ubuntu
<cri> ciao
<billo> ciao cri
<Valgio63> Ciao mibofra, ciao jester-
<billo> forse meglio formattare tutto e ripartire da 0 che dici cristian_c
<Valgio63> Ehi, non ditemi che c'è la notte bianca anche da voi!
<mibofra> ciao Valgio63 :)
<cristian_c> billo, no, i proposed, noooooooooooooo
<Valgio63>  ah, eccoti! hai due minuti?
<billo> ok
<billo> ma non saprei più che fare
<Valgio63> ricordi i miei problemi con i driver nvidia? mi è venuto un dubbio.
<Valgio63> stasera sono andato a vedere nel manuale del monitor, e mi dice che la modalità interallacciata non è supportata.
<almaidinajad> ciao enzotib
<almaidinajad> sono sulla nuova installazione di raring
<Valgio63> mibofra, ci sei sempre o stasera non puoi?
<mibofra> Valgio63, fino alle 2 penso di si XD
<Valgio63> Ok, lettoprima!
<Valgio63> ? non !
<almaidinajad> ho due problemi però, non posso reinstallare tutti i pacchetti che avevo in precedenza e non riesco a far partire Ubuntu con il Secure Boot attivato
<enzotib> ciao almaidinajad
<Valgio63> mibofra, comunque la domanda che mi sono posto è la seguente: visto che non esiste più xorg.conf, e che il monitor non me lo riconosce, non è che basta ricreare il xorg.conf?
<mibofra> Valgio63, che scheda video hai?
<Valgio63> Fx5600
<Valgio63> AGP
<cristian_c> billo, beh, non saprei
<Valgio63> i driver sono i 173.
<cristian_c> billo, io proverei a disattivare l'accelerazione del flash
<almaidinajad> ciao enzotib ho provato ad abilitare le sorgenti che ci sono nelle impostazioni di sistema ma in buona parte si riferiscono a software per quantal, pensi che posso ovviare facendo il diff tra il file dei pacchetti salvato e quello dei nuovi pacchetti?
<billo> ma come posso fare?
<Valgio63> sia sulla partizione che abbiamo riattivato,11.10, che su quella in prova con la 12.04
<enzotib> almaidinajad, hai già ricopiato tutta la dir /etc/apt/ ?
<Valgio63> se apri MONITOR ti dice PORTATILE e basta, mi permette solo di modificare la risoluzione
<almaidinajad> si, enzotib, ma ripeto alcune sorgenti hanno nell'indirizzo quantal e se inserisco raring non tutte vanno
<enzotib> almaidinajad, uhm, io pensavo che già avessi raring sul sistema vecchio
<enzotib> almaidinajad, magari ottenuto da un avanzamento
<enzotib> almaidinajad, quali non vanno?
<Valgio63> mibofra,quante cose fai in multitasking stasera?
<mibofra> Valgio63, ottocentomila XD
<Valgio63> beata gioventù!
<Valgio63> lol
<Valgio63> mibofra, visti i miei dubbi?
<mibofra> già XD
<almaidinajad> si è proprio come dici enzotib, ma quelle che non vanno le ho inserite io sul vecchio ed erano tutte per quantal
<mibofra> Valgio63, dico che scheda video è?
<mibofra> ati, nvidia
<mibofra> intel
<Valgio63> mibofra, ripeto nìge force fx5600 AGP
<enzotib> almaidinajad, me ne dici qualcuna che non funziona, la riga del source.list ?
<mibofra> ok :)
<mibofra> Valgio63, che driver usi :) ?
<Valgio63> mibofra,i 173. sia sulla partizione che abbiamo riattivato insieme che su quella con la 12.04 in prova
<mibofra> Valgio63, se provi con gli open?
<almaidinajad> asp, enzotib sto facendo aggiornare la cache di apt
<Valgio63> mibofra,con i nouveau? peggio! neanche le risoluzione a 1920x1080
<almaidinajad> ecco enzotib Err http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal/main Sources
<almaidinajad>   404  Not Found questa è una
<cristian_c> billo, dalle impostazioni di flash
<enzotib> almaidinajad, la riga nel source list mi interessa
<billo> ma dove le trovo ho cercato ovunque
<mibofra> Valgio63, tentar non nuoce
<Valgio63> mibofra, su ambedue le distro stesso problema : il monitor va a 1920x1080 60i invece che 60p, dove i penso sia " interallacciato" e p "progressivo". peccato che il monitor non supporta l'interallacciato! Invece in windows si setta a modo
<mibofra> ma prova a cambiare risoluzione
<almaidinajad> enzotib dove la trovo la riga, dentro il file sources.list ?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, più probabilmente in uno dei file sotto /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<mibofra> Valgio63, dico prova con questi driver che usi un'altra risoluzione
<Valgio63> mibofra,più bassa? non ci ho anncora provato in effetti! vedrò quello che mi dice il manuale del monitor
<enzotib> almaidinajad, grep http://ppa.launchpad.net /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<mibofra> Valgio63, e prova XD
<billo> buona serata a tutti ciao
<Valgio63> mibofra,però mi faceva comodo la HD per quando lavoro sulle foto, anche se è un bel pezzo che non ci lavoro, visto i miei soliti casini.
<mibofra> Valgio63, intanto vediamo di farla funzionare XD
<Valgio63> mibofra,stasera is not possible work on pc!! offlimit! XD vabbè casomai ci risentiamo, a presto e non stare sveglio tutta la notte! falli un po' riposare quei poveri neuroni!!
<mibofra> Valgio63, ok a presto :)
<Valgio63> by1
<akhilleus> mi date il comande per aggiornare il locate????
<akhilleus> era update-dvb?
<enzotib> akhilleus, sudo updatedb
<akhilleus> grazie
<a7x> akhilleus, però la seconda volta memorizzatelo eh
<akhilleus> fatto (=
<akhilleus> grazie
<w4x> ciao, chi mi spiega cosa è il grub?
<cristian_c> !grub | w4x
<ubot-it> w4x: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<w4x> io l'ho ripristinato...ma adesso mi compare: "error: you need to load the kernel first"
<w4x> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> w4x, controlla il wiki
<drizamanuber_> ho problemi con la presa hdmi. Il programma jupiter può interferire?
<pallino> sera trovo qualcuno
<pallino> qui
<pallino> mi serve un aiutoo
<a7x> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<a7x> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pallino> ihihihihi
<pallino> ok
<pallino> mi aiutate con amule ho la freccia kadu rossa
<a7x> non c'entra nulla con ubuntu questo
<a7x> !chat | pa
<ubot-it> pa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<a7x> !chat | pallino
<ubot-it> pallino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pallino> mi hanno detto qui scusa
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-01
<Yakuake> ciao a tutti - c'è ancora qualcuno? - curiosità della notte: posso sostituire il kernel di una live usb con uno "mio" **prima** di avviare il sistema?
<a7x> Yakuake, se ti dicessi di sì poi vorresti sapere come
<a7x> quindi no
<Yakuake> a7x, beh... si... è tanto complicato?
<a7x> non saprei da dove iniziare
<a7x> dovresti studiarti isolinux o come si chiama il metodo per eseguire il boot
<a7x> Yakuake, penso ci sia un metodo semplice, utilizzare lo stesso sistema che usa ubuntu per creare la iso
<a7x> ma non ho idea di come facciano :)
<Yakuake> a7x grazie :) è già qualcosa (la prima sciocchezza che m'era venuta in mente era stata di sostituire i file del kernel a mano... ma così, a occhio, non mi sembrava la cosa migliore!
<Slevin> buongiorno a tutti
<Slevin> ragazzi qualcuno che può darmi una mano per un'installazione da terminale su ubuntu 13.04?
<Slevin> un aiuto per installazione !!!!plz!!!
<Switch> Buon giorno a chi lavora e a chi fa festa
<Switch> una mano per una stampante che non ne vuole sapere ?
<Switch> Qualcuno con la tastiera sveglia ?
<cristian_> buon giorno
<Switch> buongiorno
<Switch> cristian non so se sei lo stesso cristian di  ieri, ma se si non vorrei mi avessi preso per un maleducato, purtroppo sono poco da chat ed i clienti hanno fatto il resto..
<Switch> Comunque mi pare di aver chiesto scusa già ieri, le ripeto anche oggi.
<cristian_> problema audio hdmi anche su xubuntu
<Switch> la stampante che vorrebbe andare chiede aiuto
<Switch> @Cristian_ ma sei lo stesso con cui ho interagito ieri ?
<cristian_> non crdo
<cristian_> altr cri
<Switch> Io con le chat proprio non vado d'accordo.. qualche anima pi che puo darmi una mano con una stampante ?
<cristian_> ari ola
<cristian_> risolto il problema audio hdmi XD
<Switch> @cristian_c eri tu ieri che hai provato a darmi una man o?
<Cri> Switch, che problema hai
<cristian_c> Switch, io o qualche altro utente
<cristian_c> stampante brother
<Switch> si
<Switch> se sei tu ti chiedo di scusarmi .. non sono molto pratico di chat ..
<cristian_c> Switch, che pacchetti hai installato?
<cristian_c> Switch, ti avevo domandato se avevi sollegato e ricollegato la stampante più volte
<Switch> sono al punto di ieri.. nel senso che non stampa una virgola.. ho messo un tread sul forum..
<cristian_c> lol
<Switch> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5621840/ magari riesci a capire ..
<aldotris> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la stampante. il mio priblema é che non compare in impostazione di sistema l'icona della stampante e quindi non riesco a configurarla
<cristian_c> Switch, temo tu abbia fatto un casino
<Switch> ip ip urra
<cristian_c> aldotris, collegala, accendila e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !paste | aldotris
<ubot-it> aldotris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Switch, li hai scaricati dal sito?
<Switch> si
<cristian_c> Switch, disinstalla quella roba
<Switch> anche perchè non saprei come fare diversamente
<Switch> Lol
<cristian_c> Switch, io avevo suggerito al massimo di installare quelli dei repo
<cristian_c> ma non sono stato ascoltato
<aldotris> grazie x l'informazione provo subito
<Switch> di questo mi devi scusare
<cristian_c> Switch, beh, comincia con il disinstallare i pacchetti che mi hai indicato
<cristian_c> Switch, cioè, tutti quelli che hai installato ieri
<Switch> ma con che cosa li disistallo.. il comendo è purge ..? sono un campione di disatri ..
<cristian_c> Switch, beh, synaptic o il terminale
<cristian_c> synaptic è comodo
<cristian_c> Switch, hai fatto altro oltre a installare i pacchetti?
<Switch> sto installando synaptic .. ho provato adesso a scolegarla dall' usb e ricollegarla m
<Drizamanuber> ho installato kununtu 13.04 in una partizione e la partizione di ubuntu 12.04 mi è andata in crash, come mayi?
<cristian_c> 10:21:20 <cristian_c> Switch, hai fatto altro oltre a installare i pacchetti?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Zenigata> ragazzi non riesco a modificare le cartelle di destinazione in molti programmi che uso... come mai???
<cristian_c> Zenigata, in che senso?
<Switch> in ginocchio sui ceci .. ho aperto synaptic .. oggetto misterioso per me .. se mi segui per cortesia magari non faccio danni :-P
<cristian_c> Switch, sulla destra c'è un campo di ricerca
<Drizamanuber> volevo solo sapere se è successo anche a qualcun altro
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non credo siano legate le due cose
<Zenigata> ad esempio cristian_c ho utilizzato soundconverter per modificare l'estensione di alcuni file ma il programma non mi permette di cecidere la directory di salvataggio dei file modificati
<Zenigata> *decidere
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non ho capito cos'è successo
<Zenigata> la stessa cosa mi capita con dropbox o deluge...
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Zenigata, beh, prova a lanciar ei programmi da terminale, e posta l'output su pastebin
<cristian_c> così esce qualche errore
<Zenigata> cristian_c, ho provato ad avviare il programma da terminale come superutente ma niente...
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Zenigata, non dico da superutente
<Zenigata> comunque volendo provo
<Drizamanuber> ho installato kubuntu 13.04 e adesso ubuntu 12.04 non funziona più
<cristian_c> ma serve l'output
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, cioè?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: non parte più, non so che altro dirti
<Drizamanuber> si inchioda e devo riavviare fisicamente il pc
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, il grub appare?
<Drizamanuber> sì, si inchioda alla pagina viola con la scritta ubuntu al cento
<Drizamanuber> *centro
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, disattiva lo splash screen
<Drizamanuber> ovvero?
<cristian_c> !splash
<ubot-it> Immagine di avvio di GNOME: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/SplashScreen - Immagine di avvio di KDE: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Kde/SplashScreen - Immagine di avvio di Xfce: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Xfce/SplashScreen
<Zenigata> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5621890/
<Zenigata> ho provato a modificare sia la cartella di destinazione che il file ma niente
<cristian_c> Zenigata, hai provato a salvare?
<cristian_c> lol
<Zenigata> manca il tasto salva
<cristian_c> Zenigata, e non è apparso nulla sul terminale?
<Zenigata> quello che vedi
<cristian_c> Zenigata, è inattivo o non c'è proprio?
<Zenigata> comunque la mia operazione non ha sortito effetto
<cristian_c> Zenigata, quale riga è apparsa dopo aver provato?
<Zenigata> dopo aver provato la modifica
<cristian_c> Zenigata, quale riga è apparsa dopo aver provato?
<Zenigata> Creating folder: 'file:///home/svernagovich/Chet%20Atkins%20-%20Galloping%20Guitar%20-%20The%20Early%20Years%2C%20CD%201'
<Zenigata> oltre ai valori queu...
<cristian_c> Zenigata, prova a cambiare directory
<cristian_c> Zenigata, magari ci sono dei caratteri strani
<Zenigata> come faccio a vedere se le codifiche per gli mp3 siano installati?
<cristian_c> ?
<Zenigata> non penso
<cristian_c> Zenigata, che de usi?
<Zenigata> ho utilizzato una cartella da nome facile apparteete ad un'altra partizione ntfs
<Zenigata> *appartenente
<Zenigata> potrebbe essere collegata a ciò?
<cristian_c> Zenigata, uhm, ntfs, importante
<cristian_c> Zenigata, forse sì
<cristian_c> Zenigata, devi fare delle prove
<Zenigata> aspetto che provo a vedere se cambia cartella con una partizione linux
<cristian_c> uhm
<Zenigata> cristian_c, non funziona neanche in questo caso
<Zenigata> non si schioda dalla cartella home
<cristian_c> Zenigata, path di destinazione?
<Zenigata> esatto, quella di partenza
<cristian_c> quale?
<cristian_c> -,-
<Zenigata> cioè quella che ho trovato una volta installato il programma
<cristian_c> ?
<Zenigata> di dafault come dicono quelli saputi
<cristian_c> lol
<Zenigata> *default
<Switch> @cristian cosi va meglio ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5621905/
<cristian_c> Zenigata, mi puoi postare il path?
<cristian_c> di destinazione
<Zenigata> il path sarebbe la cartella in cui dovrei salvare i file modificati...
<Zenigata> o sbaglio?
<Guest32077> ciao a tutti, è possibile aggiornare direttamente da ubuntu 12.04 a 13.04 senza passare per la 12.10??
<cristian_c> Switch, questo: printer-driver-ptouch l'hai installato tu?
<cristian_c> Zenigata, sì, il percorso, per essere esatti
<cristian_c> Guest32077, no, perché la 13.04 non è lts
<Zenigata> /home/svernagovich (che poi è il nome utente)
<cristian_c> Zenigata, quindi direttamente nella home
<cristian_c> senza sottodirectory?
<Zenigata> esatto!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> uhm
<Zenigata> esatto!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> e non lo trovi in svernagovich?
<Guest32077> cristian_c, se ho capito bene non ci saranno più le lts vero? mi consigli l'aggiornamento con l'avanzamento o meglio reinstallare pulito?
<Zenigata> certo che si
<Zenigata> ma non vorrei salvarlo in questa cartella
<cristian_c> Guest32077, no, le lts ci sono, la prossima è la 14.04
<cristian_c> Zenigata, ok, allora ti permette di cambiarlo
<Zenigata> vorrei selezionare un altro percorso...
<cristian_c> Zenigata, dove non funiona?
<cristian_c> *non funziona
<Zenigata> in un qualsiasi altro percorso
<cristian_c> Guest32077, dipende. Hai dei ppa?
<cristian_c> Guest32077, o installato driver?
<Switch> Cristian_c non ricordo, ma da synaptic quel driver ha il simbolo di ubuntu penso sia roba sua
<cristian_c> Zenigata, fai una prova con uno che non funge
<cristian_c> Switch, uhm, non saprei, lo sai tu cos'hai installato
<Zenigata> scusami cristian_c ma mi assento per qualche minuto... ti ritrovo online?
<cristian_c> Switch, prova a controllare se è una dipendenza
<cristian_c> Zenigata, boh, prova
<simonaG> cristian_c, per passare dalla 12.04 alla 13.04 cosa bisogna fare per non passare dalla 12.10 ?
<Guest32077> cristian_c, si ma poca roba ho google music più che altro. I driver della scheda video sis li avevo messi a parte, bisogna vedere se li mentiene..
<cristian_c> simonaG, reinstalli da zero a quel punto
<cristian_c> simonaG, oppure ci passi per forza
<cristian_c> Guest32077, per evitare evntuali casini ti consigòio di installare
<cristian_c> *consiglio
<cristian_c> Guest32077, ovviamente, prima testa in live
<Guest32077> cristina_c, si immaginavo...peccato se no dover aspettare fino al 2014!
<cristian_c> Guest32077, allora tieni la 12.04, è supportata per 5 anni
<cristian_c> Guest32077, la 13.04 dura solo 9 mesi
<Switch> Cristian_c no non lo ho installato io non lo vedo sulla cronologia del software center
<cristian_c> Siwtch, ok
<cristian_c> *Switch
<cristian_c> Switch, adesso collega la stampante, accnedila e digita subito: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> Switch, o meglio, prima riavvia il sistema o cups
<Switch> è gia collegata .. fa differenza ?
<akis24> giorno
<cristian_c> eSwitch, magati riavvia il sistema
<Switch> Cristian_c ho riavviato tutto questo è quello che mi esce adesso al comando che mi hai postato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5621970/
<cristian_c> Switch, fatto?
<cristian_c> Switch, non vedo nulla di particolare
<cristian_c> Switch, la stampante è stataaggiunta nella finestra delle stampanti?
<cristian_c> *stata aggiunta
<Switch> la stampante è stata aggiunta co n nome mfc7360n che è il modello della stampanta che ho ma ubuntu vede questa: Brother MFC-7225N BR-Script3 che non ho mai avuto e non ho aggiunto io.
<cristian_c> Switch, come l'hai aggiunta?
<Switch> in pratica secondo lui ho collegato quella ma non è così.
<Switch> ha ftto tutto lui
<Switch> come l'ho accesa l'ha aggiunta
<cristian_c> Switch, lasciala accesa e rimuovila dalla finestra
<cristian_c> poi riaggiungi stampante
<cristian_c> e postami qualche screenshot
<Switch> fatto , non è cambiato nulla , come posso mandarti lo screenshot ?
<cristian_c> !image | Switch
<ubot-it> Switch: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Switch, posta tutte le fasi
<Switch> http://imagebin.org/256036
<cristian_c> Switch, anche le immagini precedenti
<Switch> mi piacerebbe riuscire ad essere chiaro a sufficenza .. l'ho rimossa e poi l'ho riaggiunta ma non cambia nulla.. le immagini precedenti relative a cosa ? Quello che succede è che io collego una stampante e ubuntu ne vede un'altra. ho provato a mettere i driver della mia stampante e non ho risolto nulla
<Switch> ora li ho rimossi ed il risultato è come in partenta
<cristian_c> Switch, le immagini rispetto a quando provi a riaggiungerla
<cristian_c> devo vedere cosa fai esattamente e cosa appare sullo schermo
<cristian_c> durante
<Switch> datemi un muro che lo rompo con la testa..
<cristian_c> lol
<Switch> premo il - (meno) la stampante è rimossa. Al centro appare un pulsante "aggiungi stamapante" perchè non c'è nulla, premo e lui aggiunge l'unica stampante collegata (via usb) che si chiama mfc 7360n ( quindi capisce come si chiama e parla con lei)  ma la riconosce come http://imagebin.org/256036
<cristian_c> Switch, questa immagine l'ho già vista, ma non appare niente prima?
<Switch> in alto a sn  le soite comunicazioni di sistema scure " aggiunta nuova stampante" o simili  non li leggo neanche più
<cristian_c> Switch, e sullo schermo nient'altro
<cristian_c> in finestra, ecc...?
<Switch> un momento prima di capire come si chiama appare una scritta che non riesco a screeshottare è brevissima nemmeno copiarla. se provo ad aggiungerla in rete la scritta è simile a questa ma non giurerei che sia uguale: FirewallD non è in esecuzione. Il rilevamento delle stampanti di rete richiede che i servizi mdns, ipp, ipp-client e samba-client siano abilitati sul server.
<cristian_c> rete?
<cristian_c> Switch, ma tu l'hai collegata via usb, quindi rete non c'entra nulla
<Switch> ci sono due opzioni :locale e rete come aggiunta stampante
<Switch> infatto la vede locale
<cristian_c> Switch, ok
<cristian_c> Switch, quindi non ti permette di effettuare una scelta
<cristian_c> Switch, dimmi il modello
<Switch> il modello della stampante: brother mfc7360n
<cristian_c> Switch, posta anche: lsusb
<Switch> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5622042/
<cristian_c> Switch, concentriamoci sulla stampante
<cristian_c> Switch, sto guardando in synaptic
<followme> ciao ho un problema con l'avanzamento di ubuntu qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Switch> Cerco un muro .. cosa vuol dire concentriamoci  sulla stampante ?
<followme> lol
<cristian_c> Switch, che prima tu avevi scaricato e installato anche pacchetti per lo scanner
<Switch> su winzooz funziona qui non ha i driver per funzionare, quelli della brother li ho provati .. e li ho rimossi..
<cristian_c> Switch, in questo momento sto controllando i pacchetti su synaptic
<cristian_c> Switch, da quel che so , i driver ci sono
<cristian_c> Switch, è laser?
<Switch> tolti ..sono prove che ho fatto .. ho pensato che senza quelli non funzionava.. ma la stampante su ubuntu va almeno ad alcuni va.. a me no
<cristian_c> Switch, è laser?
<Switch> si laser in b/n
<cristian_c> Switch, ok
<followme> c'è qualcuno che puo darmi una consulenza sull'upgrade di ubuntu da update manager?
<cristian_c> Switch, ne ho già individuato uuno, ma devo vedere meglio
<Switch> è un multifunzione stam/scanner/fax ma a me interessa che stampi almeno .. lol
<followme> giustamente uno inizia ad accontentarsi lol
<enzotib> followme, non chiedere consulenza, spiega il problema e basta
<Switch> a me piace linux ai distributori non ci vorrebbe più linux per tutti ..
<cristian_c> Switch, ok, ora faccio il raffronto, su synaptic ho guardato
<followme> ok enzotib
<followme> ho ubuntu 10, l'avanzamento mi propone 12.04.2 TLS, ma quando clicco sul tasto esegui, giustamente mi chiede la pass di root, dopo di che l'update manager si chiude e non succede nulla. ho provato anche a farlo da linea di comando facendo do-release-upgrade, in questo caso mi va in errore il python sul main.py
<cristian_c> Switch, sistema a 64 bit?
<followme> in var/log/distro-upgrade ho controllato main.log, term.log etc ma manco ci scrive dentro quando faccio l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> Switch, la versione di ubuntu
<enzotib> followme, non chiede la password di root, chiede la tua password
<Switch> edubuntu 12.10 32bit
<cristian_c> Switch, ok
<followme> si la pass di sudo per intenderci
<followme> era per spiegarti gli step
<followme> il problema è che si chiude e non mi da ne errori ne niente
<followme> e l'avanzamento non lo fa
<followme> ho controllato pure syslog messages niente
<followme> nessun messaggio
<enzotib> !enter | followme
<ubot-it> followme: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<followme> ok
<followme> scusate  è la prima volta ke vengo su questa chat ma non ho trovato niente nemmeno su internet
<cristian_c> Switch, sto cercando delle conferme, tra pochissimo ti dico
<enzotib> followme, fai vedere l'errore di python
<enzotib> !pastebin | followme
<ubot-it> followme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Switch, ok, secondo me la cosa migliore è quella di installare i driver del sito, perché in synaptic i vari pacchetti non hanno info specifiche sul tuo modello, ma su altri sì
<cristian_c> Switch, ora ti dico esattamente cosa fare per non sbagliare
<Switch> ma scusa io li avevo già installati e non ho risolto nulla
<cristian_c> Switch, a te la scelta
<followme> extracting 'precise.tar.gz';/tmp/tmpigx9O-/DistUpgradeMain.py:102: Warning: 'with' will become a reserved keyword in Python 2.6;Traceback (most recent call last):File "/tmp/tmpigx9O-/precise", line 3, in <module>;from DistUpgradeMain import main;File "/tmp/tmpigx9O-/DistUpgradeMain.py", line 102;with open(fname, "a"):SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<Switch> ok un test lo posso fare .. prechè no ?
<enzotib> followme, ti ho segnalato pastebin per postare dell'output
<followme> vabbè ma si capiva anche cosi non è lungo e te l'ho incollato in sequenza
<cristian_c> Switch, ok
<cristian_c> Switch, comunque, credo che ptouch l'hai installato tu, disinstallalo
<cristian_c> P-touch/ Stampante di etichette
<followme> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622096/
<Switch> rimosso
<cristian_c> Switch, poi, cancella  i pacchetti scaricati precedentemente
<Switch> li ho rimossi totalmente ed applicato le modifiche
<cristian_c> Switch, ok
<cristian_c> http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/mfc7360nlpr-2.1.0-1.i386.deb&lang=English_lpr
<maxweb1602> ciao a tutti sono nuovo, volevo sapere se qualcuno poteva aiutarmi con l'installazione di lubuntu, spero di non violare il regolamento :)
<cristian_c> http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/cupswrapperMFC7360N-2.0.4-2.i386.deb&lang=English_gpl
<cristian_c> Switch, fai clic sui due link che ho postato
<cristian_c> maxweb1602, descrivi il problema
<cristian_c> Switch, mi raccomando, segui attentamente ciò che ti dico
<Switch> scaricati, ma li avevo già presi.. li ho solo scaricati.. per il momento
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Switch, hai cancellato i pacchetti scaricati predentemente?
<cristian_c> (in modo da non confonderli)
<cristian_c> *precedentemente
<maxweb1602> grazie, allora ho creato una partizione con win xp x fare un dual boot, installato wubi e fatta la procedura, il pc si è riavviato e ha completato l installazione. si è riavviato e quando scelgo lubuntu anzichè xp escono delle scritte e posso digitare comandi tipo dos... non so che fare :(
<Switch> rimossi totalmente da synaptic
<cristian_c> Switch, no
<cristian_c> Switch, non da synaptic, dalla directory in cui li avevi scaricat
<cristian_c> Switch, devi leggere attentamente quello che scrivo
<cristian_c> altrimenti poi i pasticci sono inevitabili
<Switch> nell  directory si sono aggiunti con un (1) finale come al solito quando scarichi una cosa due volte
<cristian_c> Switch, cancella quelli vecchi, anzi cancella tutto e clicca nuovamente sui link
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> altrimenti si fa confusione
<Switch> :-|
<cristian_c> e poi da terminale non funziona nulla
<cristian_c> Switch, fatto?
<maxweb1602> cristian_c ho scritto :-) mi sono dimenticato di dire che quando premo tab escono tutti i comandi ma se ne faccio qualcuno a caso mi fa unknown file system
<Switch> ok .. nella cartella scaricati ci sono solo i due file che ho scaricato dai tuoi link.. solo quelli... è un'installazione fresca fresca la mia 12.10 :-)
<cristian_c> maxweb1602, la soluzione è non installare con wubi, che è sconsigliato anche da canonical
<cristian_c> Switch, perfetto
<cristian_c> Switch, apri un temrinale
<cristian_c> *terminale
<maxweb1602> quindi che faccio?
<cristian_c> Switch, mi raccomando, con la stampante scollegata
<cristian_c> maxweb1602, installa wubi su partizione dedicata
<cristian_c> *ops
<cristian_c> maxweb1602, non wubi, ubuntu
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *lubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> *terminale
<cristian_c> Switch, fatto?
<maxweb1602> XD grazie cmq mi puoi dare un link dove trovo tutto? grazie e poi sparisco  XD
<Switch> ho rimosso la stampante e scollegato da usb la spina proprio.. ora pc e stampante sono divorziati ..
<cristian_c> !installazione | maxweb1602
<ubot-it> maxweb1602: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Switch, aperto il terminale
<cristian_c> ?
<maxweb1602> perfetto, grazie :-)
<Switch> si
<cristian_c> Switch, cd Scaricati
<Switch> Cd  che cosa ?
<cristian_c> Switch, copia e incolla nel terminale
<Switch> ok sono in quella cartella
<cristian_c> Switch, ora digita:
<cristian_c> Switch, sudo dpkg -i --force-all mfc7362nlpr-2.1.0-1.i386.deb
<cristian_c> Switch, e postami l'output
<cristian_c> !paste | Switch
<ubot-it> Switch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Switch, ops, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> ho scaricato il pacchetto sbagliato
<cristian_c> ti do il comando giusto
<Switch> mi dava errore
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> Switch, sudo dpkg -i --force-all mfc7360nlpr-2.1.0-1.i386.deb
<cristian_c> Switch, comunque, posta tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> Switch, mi servono tutti gli output
<cristian_c> ok?
<Switch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622149/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Switch, sudo dpkg -i --force-all cupswrapperMFC7360N-2.0.4-2.i386.deb
<cristian_c> Switch, sempre su pastebin
<Switch> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5622179/ ha aggiunto una stampante da solo.. vado a vedere se l ha riconosciuta.. ma non sposto nulla tranquilo
<cristian_c> Switch, non fare niente
<Switch> sembra che la abbia riconosciuta .. ma sono immobile .. ho paura del muro ..
<cristian_c> Switch, ora fai questo:
<cristian_c> Switch, cat /etc/printcap
<cristian_c> Switch, sempre su pastebin
<Switch> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5622191/
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> Switch, in un browser: http://localhost:631/printers
<cristian_c> Switch, oh, scusa, rimuovila
<cristian_c> dalla finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> collegala alla porta usb
<Switch> http://imagebin.org/256042
<Switch> la rimuovo ..
<Switch> di che ti scusi ..
<cristian_c> Switch, rimossa dalla finestra stampanti?
<cristian_c> Switch, collegala alla port ausb
<Switch> ho inseito la spina usb ed ora la accendo.. ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> Switch, rimossa dalla finestra?
<Switch> presentazioni ed ora sono sposati .. andranno d'accordo ?
<cristian_c> Switch, cat /etc/printcap
<cristian_c> Switch, rimossa dalla finestra?
<Switch> si si la avevo rimossa .. adesso la aggiunta lui da solo
<cristian_c> quella precedente
<cristian_c> Switch, cat /etc/printcap
<cristian_c> Switch, su pastebin
<Switch> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5622214/ è come prima se non sbaglio :-|
<cristian_c> è leggermente diverso
<Switch> solo che ora ha aggiunto come stampante quella malefica 7225n che non so dove la ha mai conosciuta
<cristian_c> Switch, in un browser: http://localhost:631/printers
<cristian_c> Switch, rimuovila
<cristian_c> Switch, rimossa?
<Switch> si rimossa dalla finestra ma la stampante è collegata ed accesa
<cristian_c> Switch, apri il browser e digita quell'indirizzo
<Switch> hai bisogno la foto di quell'indirizzo.. si la posto
<cristian_c> Switch, fai clic sulla stampante in quella pagina
<cristian_c> sul link
<cristian_c> nel browser
<cristian_c> Switch, postami la foto dopo aver fatto clic sul link della stampante in quella pagina
<Switch> http://imagebin.org/256043
<cristian_c> Switch, sudo /etc/init.d/lpr restart
<cristian_c> Switch, fatto?
<Switch> command not found
<cristian_c> lol
<Switch> magari ho incollato male
<cristian_c> Switch, fai clic su Modify Printer
<cristian_c> Switch, nella pagina del browser
<Switch> no ninete modify .. o non lo vedo io
<Switch> no non c'è .. c'è una sola stampante ed è quella sbagliata con il nome giusto
<cristian_c> Switch, su Maintenance
<cristian_c> Switch, il secondeo menù a tendina
<cristian_c> *secondo
<Switch> no no adesso non c'è più la stampante..  ho fatto f5 e no printer.. scusami
<cristian_c> Switch, allora vai in Administration
<cristian_c> Switch, è collegata in usb?
<vit> buon giorno
<Switch> si è collegata ed accesa ma la abbiamo eliminata insieme provo ad aggiungerla di nuovo ..
<cristian_c> Switch, fai come ti ho detto
<cristian_c> Switch, vai in Administration
<vit> chi mi aiuta ad installare ubuntu sul cell?????
<cristian_c> Switch, altrimenti facciamo casini
<cristian_c> vit, non puoi installarlo
<vit> ma non c'è ubuntu per cell?
<vit> mi sembra di si?
<vit> ubuntu touch
<Switch> ok ci sono nel browser administration
<cristian_c> vit, roba per sviluppatori
<cristian_c> vit, solo quattro modelli funzano
<cristian_c> vit, e non ci sono neanche le app, ancora
<cristian_c> Switch, ok, ora, pulsante Aggiungi stampante da Admnistration
<cristian_c> vit, quindi aspetti
<cristian_c> vit, a meno che tu non sia smanettone
<Switch> michiede login e psw
<cristian_c> Switch, daglieli
<Switch> entrato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dimmi fin dove arrivi
<Switch> in che senso ? sono entrato e vedo diverse voci.. tra cui una stampante 7360n
<cristian_c> Switch, ok, posta la schermata se hai dei dubbi
<Switch> http://imagebin.org/256048  non centra nulla ma la mia compagna mi uccide oggi ...
<cristian_c> Switch, la quarta opzione
<cristian_c> in Local Printers
<cristian_c> Switch, selezionato?
<Switch> si è la mia stampante la ho selezionata
<Switch> continuo ?
<cristian_c> Switch, ok, se non cambia la schermata , premi Continue
<cristian_c> Switch, fatto
<cristian_c> ?
<Switch> si .. vuoi la schermata o ti scrivo quello che vedo ?
<cristian_c> che compare?
<cristian_c> Switch, se hai dei dubbi posta
<Switch> nome e descrizione che sono identici con il nome della benedetta 7360n
<cristian_c> poi?
<followme> ho messo cd-rom di ubuntu per eseguire avanzamento da cd ma il comando cdromupgrade non c'è nella iso bà
<cristian_c> Switch, spiegati
<cristian_c> followme, intendi nel menù? Che release?
<Switch> poi sotto Location: con un campo vuoto da riempire .. sotto ancora usb con il percorso ed un flag se voglio condividere la stampante (non flaggato)
<cristian_c> Switch, posta la schermata
<followme> cristian_c ho ubuntu 8, se provo a fare aggiornamento da update manager, si apre e si chiude ma l'avanzamento non mi parte, alallora dal sito di ubuntu ho scaricato la sio 12.0.4 TLS per provare a fare avanzamento da cd-rom, infilo cd (non da boot) e posso lanciare solo wubi. sulla guida invece dice di lanciare cdromupgrade ma non c'è in questa iso
<Switch> http://imagebin.org/256049
<Slevin> eccom,i
<Slevin> sono dal pc cn ubuntu christian_c
<cristian_c> Switch, ok, spunta Share
<Slevin> da dove? non capisco nulla
<cristian_c> Switch, e poi Continue
<cristian_c> Slevin, non era per te
<Switch> fatto ..continuo ?
<Switch> ok
<cristian_c> Switch, sì
<cristian_c> cosa appare?
<cristian_c> ora
<cristian_c> Slevin, digita il comando
<cristian_c> Slevin, copia e incolla
<Switch> ok ci sono diverse stampnati ma la mia no .. ho la possibilità di aggiungere da un file ..
<cristian_c> Switch, asp
<cristian_c> Switch, come fai a dirlo?
<Switch> 7360n non la vedo
<Slevin> quale comando?
<cristian_c> Switch, posta
<cristian_c> Slevin, sudo fdisk -l
<Slevin> mi da impossibile accedere all directory
<Switch> http://imagebin.org/256050
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> oh, scusa
<cristian_c> Slevin, su pastebin
<cristian_c> Switch, ls /etc/cups/ppd
<Switch> errata corrige-- la stampante mfc-7360n non c'è ma spunlciando bene ho trovato la mfc7360n for cups (en) addirittura due volte
<cristian_c> Switch, allora c'è
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> birichino
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> Switch, leggimi le righe
<followme> cristian_c quando hai finito con switch poi se mi dedichi un po di tempo
<Switch> il tuo comando da terminale non fa niente di niente .. la mia compagna sto giro altro che del biricchino mi da .. :-P
<Switch> quali righe ..
<cristian_c> followme, beh, non ci sono solo io
<cristian_c> Switch, hai scritto
<cristian_c> 13:42:38 <Switch> errata corrige-- la stampante mfc-7360n non c'è ma spunlciando bene ho trovato la mfc7360n for cups (en) addirittura due volte
<cristian_c> Switch, dicevi che nella lista non c'era
<followme> ma nessuno risponde cristian_c
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> followme, sul forum hai domandato?
<vit> ma allora ubuntu su cell si puo' mettero o no?
<cristian_c> vit, ti ho risposto prima
<vit> scusa ma mi è caduta la linea......
<followme> ma mi serve qualcuno un po piu smart che mi segue un attimo, sai dopo una settimana
<cristian_c> vit, lol
<cristian_c> followme, ma hai domandato sul forum?
<followme> no cristian ho cercato su google e l'errore mio non lo trovo
<followme> anche xkè prima cosa mi piacerebbe sapere l'errore visto ke non esce nulla
<Switch> non era in ordine alfabetico perhè non aveva il - e risultava in fondo alla lista ..
<followme> se devo formattare cambio proprio distro
<cristian_c> followme, per questo ti consiglio il forum
<vit> cristian , quindi????
<cristian_c> Switch, ok, che righe ci sono?
<cristian_c> vit, che devi aspettare
<followme> capito grazie dell'aiuto e buona giornata a tutti
<cristian_c> vit, è in versione di test per 4 modelli
<cristian_c> vit, e non ci sono ancora tutte le app
<vit> ho capito....
<vit> grazie mille
<cristian_c> vit, magari che telefono hai?
<Switch> http://imagebin.org/256051
<cristian_c> Switch, anch'io ho un po' di fretta
<vit> sony ericsson neo
<cristian_c> Switch, non capisco la differenza tra i deu, comunque, selezionalo
<Switch> non vorrei trattenerti troppo..
<cristian_c> Switch, e Add Printer
<cristian_c> Switch, spero che abbiamo quasi finito
<cristian_c> completa
<cristian_c> vit, credo che non ci sia nemmeno il porting per ora
<cristian_c> da parte di quelli di xda
<Switch> secondo me adesso funziona ..
<cristian_c> Switch, allora prova
<cristian_c> Switch, ma intanto premi Add Printer
<cristian_c> Switch, fatto?
<cristian_c> ...
<Switch> si  l'ha aggiunta e mi chiede le varie regolazioni a4 toner ecc..
<cristian_c> *due
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ora devo assentarmi, purtroppo
<cristian_c> cerca di lasciare le cose di defualt il più possibile
<cristian_c> *default
<Switch> grazie mille se devi scappare
<cristian_c> tu intanto vedi un po' di completare
<cristian_c> se hai dei dubbi fermati
<cristian_c> Switch, comunque, io gli darei l'ok
<cristian_c> Switch, probabile che lui ha trovato la configurazione automaticamente
<cristian_c> digli ok e dopo averla aggiunta salva
<cristian_c> e prova a stampare
<cristian_c> stampa di prova
<Switch> ha stampato la pagina di prova .. adesso è meglio che te ne vai altrimenti ti metto la lingua in bocca ...
<Switch> Grazie .. Mille...
<Switch> devo chiudere ed anche subito ..  ciao ed ancora grazie !!
<hirvine> ciao a tutti ho bisono di una mano per sistemare un problema al mio mouse su ubuntu 12.04.. qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<hirvine> can you help me for mouse please?
<enzotib> !chiedi | hirvine
<ubot-it> hirvine: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<hirvine> Vorrei modificare le righe di scrool della rotellina es. se scollo sul web o cartelle scolla troppo veloce.
<enzotib> hirvine, che ambiente grafico usi?
<hirvine> ubuntu 12.04 plus di ettore maiorana
<hirvine> majorana*
<enzotib> uhm, no supporto per ubuntu plus
<enzotib> !chat | hirvine
<ubot-it> hirvine: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hirvine> non ho capito, che devo fare?
<enzotib> hirvine, se vuoi puoi chiedere nell'altro canale che ti ho indicato
<enzotib> hirvine, qui non c'è supporto per il sistema operativo che hai installato, che non è ubuntu
<jaky> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere se si può installare ubuntu senza chiavette o cd cioè direttamente dal computer. ho un computer windows 8 grazie
<jaky> ciao a tutti volevo chiedere se si può installare ubuntu senza chiavette o cd cioè direttamente dal computer. ho un computer windows 8 grazie
<enzotib> jaky, una volta c'era wubi, non è più supportato, quindi la risposta è no
<enzotib> jaky, a meno che non lo vuoi virtualizzare
<jaky> cioè?
<cristian_c> enzotib, so che si può montare le iso
<cristian_c> però non èprocedura standard
<cristian_c> per noob
<jaky> e quindi ho per forza bisogno di una chiavetta o del cd?
<enzotib> cristian_c, onebitxajax che ha provato, dice che non debian/ubuntu non permettono di modificare le partizioni con grub da iso
<enzotib> cristian_c, altre distro invece lo fanno fare
<enzotib> jaky, possibile che non hai una pendrive?
<jaky> non la trovo :( hahahahaah
<jaky> va bhe la cercherò
<jaky> grazie mille
<followme> installa su un virtuale dentro win 8
<cristian_c> enzotib, beh, però avevo visto una guida sul wiki italiano
<enzotib> cristian_c, la riesci a ritrovare?
<cristian_c> enzotib, in ogni caso a lui conviene installare nel modo classico (usb o dvd)
<cristian_c> enzotiv, sì
<cristian_c> *enzotib
<cristian_c> nella sezione Installazione
<cristian_c> enzotib, mi sono sbagliato, sorry
<cristian_c> :)
<enzotib> np
<Tux_> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il mio ubuntu 12.04 non riesco a collegarmi alla mia rete
<enzotib> Tux_, prima funzionava?
<jester-> Tux_: la tua rete in che senso
<Tux_> no l'ho installato proprio ora, prima con windows vista funzionava comunque
<Tux_> nel senso che non riesco a connettere ubuntu al mio modem
<jester-> Tux_: router?
<Tux_> sì
<fiamma> ciao
<jester-> Tux_: collegato alla porta eth?
<Tux_> come?
<fiamma> scusate ho sbagliato chat ;-)
<jester-> Tux_: cavo rutter--->pc
<jester-> Tux_: o usi wifi?
<Tux_> ho una connessione wireless
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Tux_: fa vedere che risponde il comando: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> sarà una broadcom
<cristian_c> lol
<Tux_> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> jester-, se scommettevamo, eriricco
<cristian_c> Tux_, attacca il cavo
<Tux_> al pc dici?
<cristian_c> Tux_, dal pc al rutter
<jester-> Tux_: serve essere connessi a internet e fare una procedura con copia incolla di 2 minuto
<jester-> i
<cristian_c> sì, col cavo è più semplice
<jester-> !paste
<Tux_> ma dal router al pc bisogna avere un cavo particolare?
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Tux_, cavo ethernet
<jester-> Tux_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622589/
<Tux_> ok forse ho capito quale cavo datemi due secondi che provo a collegarlo
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest25963> salve a tutti, un'anima pia che mi aiuta con grub e una pendrive?
<Tux_> jester: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto b43-fwcutter
<enzotib> !chiedi | Guest25963
<ubot-it> Guest25963: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> Guest25963: con sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter'
<jester-> Tux_:  con sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<jester-> Tux_: sei connesso a internet?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, ciao, hai poi installato la distro?
<Guest25963> ok, dopo aver istallato due os su una partizione estesa in una usb vorrei istallare grub sulla partizione primaria della stessa ma grub customizer mi da errore /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path /cow
<Ciucca91> :D Ciao ragazzi, non so se è la chat giusta, ma sentite...su Ubuntu è possibile creare un "ripristino di configurazione di sistema", come su Windows?
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...distro? :D So solo che ho risolto il problema... ;)
<enzotib> Guest25963, ma hai avviato il sistema live da quella stessa pendrive?
<Ciucca91> Grazie a voi anime pie! :D
<Tux_> ok ora non so perché quel pacchetto l'ha installato ora però mi da un altro problema mi dice Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<Guest25963> no da un'altra
<enzotib> Guest25963, sudo fdisk -l, su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | Guest25963
<ubot-it> Guest25963: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Ciucca91, niente ripristino
<Ciucca91> Enzotib...niente, niente?
<Ciucca91> :\
<enzotib> no
<Ciucca91> Una mia amica ha un problema con l'unione tra Skype ed Msn...
<jester-> perché comunicano?
<Ciucca91> Ha perso i contatti; cercando ho letto che per recuperarli si potrebbe fare un ripristino, ma noi abbiamo Ubuntu...
<Guest25963> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622637/
<Ciucca91> Non c'è un modo simili per recuperarli?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, come hai risolto?
<Guest25963> la penna è sdg da 15gb
<cristian_c> enzotib,, sì, ora è stato integrato in sky
<cristian_c> enzotib,, messenger non esiste più
<cristian_c> *skype
<Guest25963> la live da cui sto scrivendo è quella d1.8
<Ciucca91> criatian_c....non ho più toccato il terminale; il mio problema era capire che password mettere per scaricare ed installare programmi... :) Poi l'ho capito e ora sembra vada bene...
<Guest25963> sdb
<Ciucca91> A parte un problema per la sospensione...ma credo sia dovuto alla versione in prova...
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, pensavo fosse vecchio il pc
<Tux_> jester capito il mio inghippo ora?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, in prova?
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ciucca91> Sì...ho una versione Beta per ora...
<cristian_c> di cosa?
<Ciucca91> Di Ubuntu....
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, non c'è una versione beta
<Ciucca91> :D
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, comunque, per skype si può risolvere
<jester-> Tux_: se non lo trova non sei connesso, dai sudo apt-get update
<Ciucca91> Ahahahahah!!! :D Non capisco nulla...credo di essere in prova però, boh... :D Cristian_c...come posso risolvere? :)
<Tux_> jester: sto aggiornando allora...
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, prima di tutto, va fatto il lgout sull'applicazione Skype
<Ciucca91> Ok...allora le dico di uscire da Skype? :)
<jester-> Tux_: quindi sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<enzotib> Guest25963, che comando dài?
<Tux_> jester: ma quello me lo ha installato però (non so come) ora mi da errore "sudo rmmod b43" e anche "sudo modprobe b43"
<jester-> Tux_: riavvia
<jester-> che famo prima
<jester-> Tux_: hai fatto tutto per bene riga per riga?
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...ok, è uscita... :)
<cristian_c> uhm
<Tux_> jester: mi sembra di sì.. ora comunque quando ha finito di aggiornarsi riavvio e rifaccio tutto
<jester-> utenti i skype se entri con lo stesso account dovresti riaverli
<jester-> Tux_: update aggiorna solo il database per aggiornare il sistema: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest25963> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622657/
<Tux_> jester: sì sì almeno questo lo sapevo, infatti lo sto aggiornando con quello
<Ciucca91> ?
<Guest25963> la penna è così formattata: una partizione primaria, una partizione estesa contenente 3 partizioni logiche contenenti i due OS una fat32 per i dati e una swap
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, sì
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, dal progrmma
<cristian_c> *programma
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, in modo da rifare il login
<Ciucca91> Ok, l'ha fatto... :) Ha la pagina iniziale per entrare normalmente....
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, se ha fatto correttamente il logout, appare un'icona sulla destra
<cristian_c> dell'applicazione
<enzotib> !chi | Guest25963
<ubot-it> Guest25963: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Ciucca91> Per entrare con outlook?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, no, era msn
<Ciucca91> Account Microsoft?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, penso di sì
<Ciucca91> In alternativa accedi con Account Microsoft?
<cristian_c> è un quadratino
<cristian_c> penso di sì
<Ciucca91> Colorato, ok....
<Ciucca91> :)
<cristian_c> in questo modo accedi con msn anche
<enzotib> Guest25963, dato che c'è di mezzo grub-customizer, rinuncio
<cristian_c> e metti username e password
<cristian_c> enzotib, lol
<Guest25963> enzotib hai letto l'ultimo pastebin?
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...lei è sempre entrata con l'account Microsoft...ma una volta è entrata solo con Skype...e ora, anche se accede con Microsoft, non risolve comunque...
<enzotib> Guest25963, tu hai letto la mia risposta?
<Guest25963> (non ricordo come si fa a parlare con qualcuno nello specifico, sono anni che non utilizzo la chat)
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, ma ha fatto il logout dallì'applicazione?
<enzotib> !tab | Guest25963
<ubot-it> Guest25963: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, può fare anche in questo modo:
<Guest25963> enzotib, ok
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, 1) salvare la cartella .Skype presente nella home
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, 2) poi cancellarla
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, e riavvviare la sessione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, quindi riaprire skype e rifare il login con l'account msn
<Ciucca91> Ok, le dico di provare!!
<Ciucca91> :)
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, sai di quale cartella parlo?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, per vedere le cartelle nascoste, premereCtrl+H
<Guest25963> enzotib, credi che abbia fatto errori nell'istallare il grub nella partizione sdg1?
<Ciucca91> :D Ahahahah! :D Se vieni fuori con queste frasi hai già capito... :D Comunque ok... :D Una volta viste le cartelle nascoste, si chiama Skype quella che deve cancellare?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, si chiama .Skype
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, è meglio se si fa una copia di sicurezza della cartella
<cristian_c> poi può cancellarla
<jester-> la rinomina fa prima
<Ciucca91> Quindi le dico prima di copiarla e poi di cancellarla, ok... :)
<cristian_c> jester-, beh, sì
<cristian_c> boh, fate voi
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> anch'io ho i file msn al suo interno anche se non ho msn O.o
<Ciucca91> Le ho scritto che deve copiare la cartella Skype (che trova facendo Ctrl+H), poi una la deve cancellare, deve riavviare Ubuntu e poi riprovare ad accedere con l'account msn....
<tentuc> per stampare da un programma in c in altre distribuzioni usavo popen("lpr","w") ma in lubuntu non mi riconosce lpr. Attualmente ho risolto scrivendo in un file e dopo lo stampo con lpr ma vorrei ritornare alla soluzione che usavo prima. Qualche suggerimento?
<Guest25963> oltre enzotib c'è qualche altra anima pia?
<Ciucca91> criatian_c...Ctrl+H non fa niente... D:
<jester-> Ciucca91: terminale: mv .Skype Skype.bak
<enzotib> tentuc, prova a installare il pacchetto lpr
<jester-> Ciucca91: terminale: mv .Skype .Skype.bak
<jester-> Ciucca91: il secondo
<Ciucca91> jester...cosa fa? :D
<jester-> ma che casso hai messo a fare ubuntu alla tipa
<jester-> Ciucca91: rinomina la cartella .Skype
<jester-> poi chiude skype e lo riapre
<Ciucca91> Ok! :)
<tentuc> enzotib, ma lpr nomefile funziona. Non e' lo stesso pacchetto?
<enzotib> tentuc, no, io ho il comando lpr ma non ho il pacchetto lpr
<tentuc> ok grazie
<tentuc> provo e vi faccio sapere
<enzotib> tentuc, bada ben, è solo un tentativo
<cristian_c> enzotib, molto strano :O
<tentuc> beha provare non costa niente
<enzotib> tentuc, ma poi che errore dà?
<Guest25963> riformulo la domanda: come istallare grub su pena usb formattata per contenere 2 os?
<jester-> Guest25963: se avvii da usb e il sistema sta li dentro lo installi su /dev/quellousb
<tentuc> non mi ricordo esattamente ma come se la stringa lpr non potesse essere linkata a qualcosa
<enzotib> Guest25963, di norma sudo grub-install /dev/sdX, dove X è la lettera del device, dovrebbe bastare
<enzotib> tentuc, l'errore potrebbe essere importante per capire
<tentuc> lo so ma pensavo di risovere cercando sul web
<tentuc> domani come tornoa scuola provo a ripetere a a segnarmi il codice e la descrizione dell'errore
<Nando> Salve
<Nando> c'è nessuno?
<Guest25963> enzotib, ho appena avviato la penna usb e al boot non compare il menu ma una bash
<jester-> !nessuno | Nando
<ubot-it> Nando: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<enzotib> Guest25963, immagino che l'update-grub l'avessi già fatto
<Ciucca91> Ok, ragazzi!!! Risolto tutto!! Grazie, soprattutto a cristian_c!!! :) :) :) :)
<Nando> Salve a tutti,devo installare ubuntu 13 su chiavetta usb e volevo chiedere a voi un informazione.Quanto spazio dovrei riservare alla swap secondo voi?
<enzotib> !swap | Nando
<ubot-it> Nando: swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<Guest25963> enzotib, cioè come?
<enzotib> !grub | Guest25963
<ubot-it> Guest25963: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<enzotib> segui la procedura di ripristino
<Nando> Si,la guida l'avevo già letta e si parlava di creare una swap che vosse 1 o 2 volte la RAM,ma dato che io installo ubuntu su chiavetta non lo farò partire sempre sullo stesso pc.Di conseguenza avrò situazioni in cui ho 4 giga di ram,altre in cui ne ho 2.
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, funge la procedura?
<Nando> come faccio a scegliere?
<enzotib> Nando, quanto è grande la pendrive?
<Nando> 16 GB
<enzotib> Nando, mah, io metterei 1GB
<enzotib> Nando, dipende da che ci fai
<Nando> enzotib, grazie mille per l'aiuto
<Nando> enzotib, io la devo usare giusto per spratichirmi con ubuntu in vista di una installazione definitiva su pc tra qualche settimana
<enzotib> Nando, allora è ok
<Nando> enzotib, grazie mille e buona giornata
<shasha_> sera
<shasha_> vorrei permettere al gruppo sambashare di non essere unico, lancio il comando "sudo groupmod -o sambashare" e mi da l'help dei comandi senza fare nulla, come mai?
<Guest25963> enzotib, prima di procedere voglio capire: come indicato nell'ultimo pastebin, nella formattazione della penna ho lasciato la prima ed unica partizione primaria per il grub e successivamente ho istallato nella stessa il grub; ora se seguo la procedura indicata mi pare di capire che installo il grub nel mbr della penna? e se do solo il comando update ora che ho reinserito la penna nel pc dove sto scrivendo?
<cristian_c> shasha_, in che senso^
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> unico
<enzotib> Guest25963, hai le idee un po' confuse
<enzotib> Guest25963, grub-install deve andare nell'MBR
<enzotib> Guest25963, e deve puntare alla grub.cfg che contiene il menu
<enzotib> Guest25963, l'update grub semplicemente ricrea il menu in base ai file di conf di grub e i sistemi installati
<Ciucca91> cristian_c....sì! GRazie... :)
<Ciucca91> Risolto tutto, è tornato come prima...
<Guest25963> enzotib, ecco se vado nella partizione primaria c'è solo la cartella grub e all'interno di questa solo 3 cartelle e il file grubenv
<Guest25963> enzotib, il grub.cfg non c'è
<Ciucca91> Ma avendo windows e Ubuntu insieme, può creare problemi per la sospensione?
<enzotib> Guest25963, ma tutto questo lo stai facendo di testa tua o stai seguendo una guida?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, beh, io direi di evitare la sospensione, anche perché da problemi anche a me
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...sì? Quando il mio lo sospendo e poi lo riaccendo lo schermo resta nero, appaiono simboli strani, rossi in alto e poi lo schermo resta a righe colorate...e non scompare fino a quando non lo spengo e poi riaccendo....
<Guest25963> enzotib, 50-50 :-) cioè ho cercato di seguire la proceduta che mi ha indicato un altro utente ma evidentemente non ci sono riuscito
<Guest25963> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622807/
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, ma ti chiede il login?
<Guest25963> enzotib, spero di riuscire così a dare un quadro chiaro della situazione ;-)
<Ciucca91> Dopo la sospensione intendi?
<Ciucca91> Se il pc si disattiva sì...
<Ciucca91> Ma se entra proprio in sospensione, non si può...mi diventa lo schermo a righe tutte colorate e non fa niente...
<Ciucca91> Ho un mini pc...se lo chiudo lo schermo diventa nero, con scritte strane rosse in alto e poi diventa a righe...e per forza lo devo spegnere e riaccendere!!
<Ciucca91> *se lo chiudo e poi lo riapro
<Guest25963> enzotib, ci sei?
<Ennom> Guest25963: ciao ma cosa ti serve, formattare un pen drive e installare un sistema?
<Guest25963> Ennom, Ciao incollo il pastebin con il problema e come l'ho affrontato:
<Guest25963> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622807/
<Guest25963> Ennom, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622807/
<shasha_> cristian_c: hai presente il comando groupmod?
<Guest25963> Ennom, e questi sono i comandi che ho dato:
<Ennom> Guest25963: mmm ok, mi sembra piu complicato di quello che avrei fatto io ma va bene. Ora che problemi hai? la chiavetta non si legge?
<Guest25963> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622657/
<Guest25963> Ennom, il problema è che quando faccio partire il boot dalla chiave mi da una schell e basta e non il menu
<Guest25963> Ennom, nella partizione primaria c'è solo cartella di boot e all'interno di questa non c'è il file di conf di grub anzi ci sono solo tre cartelle e un file chiamato grubenv
<CaprettaD> ciao ragazzi, voi come avete sistemato su Chromium il fatto del plugin per YouTube?
<Ennom> Guest25963: guarda, io ti consiglierei di riformattare la chiavetta come NTFS (dati windows) e poi quando vai a installare ubuntu (o qualsiasi altro sistema) puoi : 1 -scegliere le partizioni a mano 2- usare l'opzione installa il sistema accanto a quelli esistenti. Per il grub basta che lo installi nella chiavetta /dev/sdg o quello che è e sei a posto
<Ennom> Guest25963: il grub identifica da solo la presenza dei 2/3 sistemi o quello che è e non hai problemi a montare le partizioni a mano
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ho installato 13.04
<Drizamanuber> adesso però ho problemi di surriscaldamento
<Guest25963> Ennom, non proprio èerchè l'opzione di istallare accanto ad altri os vale solo per hdd e non supporti rimuovibili perchè mi pare che dopo non ti permette di scegliere il dispoitivo su quale istallare l'os perchè lo istallerà sul dispositivo dove vede un oos già presente cioè l'hdd; poi non vorrei rifare il lavoro da capo e trovare una soluzione possibile al problema
<Ennom> CaprettaD: è solo un problema di chromium o anche con firefox? prova ad cercare ed installare "ubuntu restricted extras" dal softw center
<Guest25963> Ennom, alla fine a quanto ho capito mancando il file conf di grub questo giustamente non vede nessuna partizione e dunque nessun os
<CaprettaD> Non ho Firefox installato. Ennom
<Ennom> Guest25963: allora non so aiutarti, io ho installato così su hdd esterno e anche su chiavetta usb sia ubuntu che mint accanto ad una partizione per storage dati. Prova a chiedere nel canale in inglese, magari trovi qualcuno che sa meglio lavorare col grub
<Ennom> CaprettaD: allora prova a installare quel plugin che ti dicevo
<Guest25963> Ennom, il problema è che quando vado a creare il conf con grub-customizer questo mi da errore, come riportato sopra
<CaprettaD> ok
<jester-> Guest25963: il conf lo crea facendo sudo update-grub
<jester-> dopo averlo installato sul device
<jester-> lo hai installato su usb?
<jester-> e come
<Guest25963> jester-, quindi se metto ora la penna usb nel pc dove sto scrivendo, apro il terminale e faccio update-grub dovrebbe funzionare?
<jester-> Guest25963: devi installarlo da sistema su penna o andrà a leggere i dati sul sistema sul pc
<Guest25963> jester-, potresti indicarmi la procedura su pastebin? non sono ferrato a linee di comando ;-)
<Guest25963> jester-, hai per caso letto i miei pastebin sopra?
<jester-> Guest25963: hai il sistema installato sulla usb o no, oppure è la semplice live
<Guest25963> questa da cui scrivo è una live su un'altra usb
<jester-> Guest25963: ma è una live oppure hai fatto normale installazione su usb
<Guest25963> jester-, ora se inserisco la penna incriminata il sistema la monta automaticamente, quindi apro il terminale e....
<jester-> Guest25963: rispondi alle domande
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, che mini pc?
<Guest25963> ....mi sembra di rivivere il fatto del cavalluccio rosso del mistero di bellavista ;-)....
<cristian_c> shasha_, spiegati meglio
<shasha_> cristian_c: il comando groupmod
<jester-> usb fatta con unebotin o simile usando la iso scaricata?
<cristian_c> shasha_, sì, ma il contesto
<Ennom> CaprettaD: funziona?
<shasha_> cristian_c: permette di settare una flag sui gruppi in modo che possano esser duplicati, l'help dice di passare un argomento con -o
<cristian_c> shasha_, uhm, non sapevo
<cristian_c> shasha_, a che pro? :)
<shasha_> cristian_c: quindi io do groupmod -o gruppo ma non va
<shasha_> cristian_c: per avere più di un gruppo con lo stesso nome
<Ciucca91> cristian_c ho un Asus eeepc 1011cx....
<cristian_c> ah
<Guest25963> jester-, nella penna incriminata ho istallato xubuntu due volte in due partizioni logiche distinte mettendo il boot di ciascuno nella loro stessa partizione; nella partizione primaria della penna ho istallato il grub
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, non è un mini-pc è un netbook
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> Guest25963: come hai installato
<jester-> e 4
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, spiegami meglio questa cosa della sospensione
<CaprettaD> Ennom, non mi fido del mega aggiustatore. Temo che mi possa dare problemi quando installerò anche apache
<Ciucca91> E come sistema operativo ho Ubuntu 13.04, versione Beta....ma, cristian_c....qual è la differenza?
<Ennom> CaprettaD: ...mega aggiustatore????
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, diciamo che sul netbook ubuntu è pesante
<Ennom> CaprettaD: è un plugin flash
<CaprettaD> No, ha anche altra roba
<jester-> Guest25963: se non so che tipo di installazione hai
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, comunque i mini pc sono dei pc senza schermo, non sono dei netbook, sono come dei mini desktop
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, a volte c'è android
<Ennom> CaprettaD: allora prova a cercare solo ubuntu flash
<Ennom> CaprettaD: sempre nel softw center
<CaprettaD> ok
<Ciucca91> crristian_c....in pratica se chiudo il netbook e poi lo riapro, lo schermo resta nero, appaiono delle scritte strane in alto, di colore rosso e poi lo schermo diventa a righe...tante righe bianche, verdi...colorate....
<cristian_c> shasha_, che errore ti da?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, fai una cosa
<shasha_> cristian_c: mi da l'utilizzo del comando come un help
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, disattiva la sospensione dal gestore alimentazione
<Guest25963> jester-, dopo aver formattato la penna ho avviato un livecd di xubuntu e nella procedura di istallazione ho indicato la partizione logica della penna (da 15gb) come destinazione; facendo clic due volte sulla stessa ho indicato il tipo di formattazione (ext4) e il punto di mount (/) dopo di chè all'ultima voce indicante dove istallare il bootloader ho scelto la stessa partizione in cui veniva istallato il sistema
<cristian_c> shasha_, allora hai sbaliato la sintassi
<cristian_c> *sbagliato
<Ciucca91> Ho messo Ubuntu perché Windows era impossibile...ci metteva 15 minuti solo per caricare la pagina web e nemmeno la caricava...diceva sempre che non rispondeva....
<shasha_> cristian_c: e come deve essere?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, su un netbook meglio Xubntu
<cristian_c> *Xubuntu
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, è più veloce
<cristian_c> shasha_, non saprei, ma guarda il man
<Guest25963> xubuntu è velocissimo e prestante, lo sto provando da una usb:-)
<shasha_> cristian_c: ho guardato il man e ho fatto come diceva
<cristian_c> shasha_, posta il comando completo
<Ciucca91> Ma forse ce l'ho già...perché l'Ubuntu che ho io me l'hanno cercato apposta per questo...
<jester-> Guest25963: devi avviare la penna su cui vuoi installare grub
<shasha_> cristian_c: "sudo groupmod -o sambagroup"
<Guest25963> jester-, cioè?
<jester-> Guest25963: ioè devi essere sul sistema che c'è su tale usb
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Ciucca91> cristian_c....come faccio a vedere che Ubuntu ho?
<jester-> Guest25963: o lo installi dalla pena che stai usando in chroot
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, il comando sopra ↑
<jester-> !grub | Guest25963
<ubot-it> Guest25963: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<followme> cristian_c ho seguito il tuo consiglio ed ho scritto il problema sul forum, per ora mi hanno proposto di formattare lol
<Ciucca91> Cosa devo fare con quella scritta? O.o
<jester-> Guest25963: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> followme, rispiegami il problema
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, digitala
<Guest25963> jester-, aspe che non ho capito: ora sto con la live, metto la penna incriminata e sul desk mi compaiono le diverse partizioni, apro il terminale e che scrivo?
<jester-> Guest25963: leggi la guida
<followme> sistema diciamo vergine di ubuntu 10, provo ad eseguire avanzamento a ubuntu 12 non succede nulla, la finestra si chiude e ritorna al desktop
<Ciucca91> cristian_c....la digito qua e faccio invio? :D Dove la devo digitare? D:
<cristian_c> shasha_, sto guardando
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, nel terminale
<Ciucca91> Oh, ok!!!
<cristian_c> followme, è normale
<shasha_> followme: sudo apt-get distr-upgrade?
<Ennom> followme: mi sa che ti conviene fare un'installazione pulita di Ubuntu 12.04 o quello che è
<cristian_c> followme, non funge più perché è la 10, credo
<cristian_c> followme, installa una nuova versione
<shasha_> cristian_c: ok
<shasha_> cristian_c: ci son un sacco di comandi su linux ma son organizzati proprio male
<followme> cristian_c non va nemmeno da riga di comando mi da errore il python, però mi sembra assurdo che uno debba per forza formattare
<shasha_> cristian_c: è un vero peccato
<Ennom> followme: se non è più supportata non ci sono più le repository funzionanti...a me è successo con una vecchia versione di linux mint
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...non succede nulla....
<Ciucca91> Non mi dà niente...
<Ciucca91> :\
<Guest25963> jester-, l'ho letta anche prima ma non ho capito: io non sto nella penna in cui risiede il sistam operativo ma su una live di un'altra penna. Il grub l'ho già istallato, credo, perchè nella partizione primaria c'è la cartella grub con all'interno 3cartelle e un file chiamato grubenv
<cristian_c> shasha_, forse trovato
<Guest25963> jester-, quindi diciamo che da questa posizione dovrei da terminale accedere alla partizione primaria, motarla, e fare update o se non funzione reinstallare il grub, giustoi? ma come si fà?
<shasha_> cristian_c: sentiamo
<cristian_c> asp
<followme> ennom: il mio scopo è riuscire a installare plexmediaserver che mi da errore (pur dicendo che supporta ubuntu 10) perchè non trova /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6:version GLIBC_2.8 or GLIBC_2.9. ho letto che per aggiornare questa versione devo per forza passare a ubuntu 12 in quanto sulla 10 arrivano fino a 2.7. magari sapete il modo di aggiornarle su ubuntu 10?
<Guest25963> jester-,  non mi pare che la guida dica questo?
<cristian_c> followme, eh, non hai aggiornato in tempo
<shasha_> cristian_c: se funziona però mi devi spiegare come hai trovato :)
<Ennom> Ciucca91: prova questo su terminale echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<Ciucca91> Ok Ennom... :)
<jester-> Guest25963: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> shasha_, ho notato che non è l'unico comando che fa la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> shasha_, puoi farlo anche con altri comandi
<Guest25963> jester-,  provo a seguire dal punto 4 senza istallare ma solo dando upgrade giusto?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, hai digitato male, penso
<shasha_> cristian_c: veramente a me interessa capirne la logica più che farlo
<shasha_> cre
<shasha_> cristian_c: ci sto giocando per prender la mano con linux non per fare di fatto qualcosa che mi serva :)
<cristian_c> shasha_, la logica è che ti duplica il gruppo, non c'è molto da capire
<cristian_c> uno uid non unico
<Ennom> followme: mi sa che non si può più. E' una questione di repository che non sono più disponibili. Mi spiace ma penso che devi far copia di tutto e poi installare da live ex novo
<davyde84> hei gente sono su xubuntu 12.04 ho attaccato via usb il galaxy nexus.. sui dispositivi in thunar compare ma se provo a aprirlo non mi fa vedere niente mi dice solo che ho 9 gb di spazio libero
<jester-> Guest25963: da punto 1 devi saltare solo la parte mount /dev/sdax /boot
<cristian_c> Ennom, al limite con i repository old
<shasha_> cristian_c: dico la logica con cui formattare i comandi :/
<Ennom> cristian_c: i repository quando una versione non è più aggiornata vengono tolti proprio. Non ci sono più che io sappia
<jester-> Guest25963: punto 1 serve a capire quale /dev è
<cristian_c> Ennom, sì, ci sono gli old
<cristian_c> Ennom, sul wiki c'è una guida specifica
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...non credo...mi scrive "gnome-fallback"....sarebbe?
<Ennom> cristian_c: ah questo nn sapevo
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, ah, ecco
<shasha_> cristian_c: pure il lock, se do "usermod user -l" non va, se do "usermod user --lock" va
<jester-> Guest25963: quindi al posto di sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  metterai sdsticass a seconda di dove serve
<cristian_c> shasha_, beh, in rete si trova poco
<cristian_c> shasha_, i man speigano le opzioni ma non ci sono esempi
<cristian_c> *spiegano
<shasha_> cristian_c: per esser un OS open source mancan i sorgenti xD
<Ciucca91> cristian_c....ah, ecco...sta per....? D:
<shasha_> cristian_c: per i comandi intendo
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, è la fallback, perché il tuo pc non supporta unity
<shasha_> cristian_c: ma io il man me lo son letto e l'ho seguito, non va lo stesso lol
<cristian_c> shasha_, i comandi sono semplici programmi
<cristian_c> shasha_, e ci sono anche i sorgenti
<cristian_c> che poi manchino gli esempi di utilizzo, è un altro discorso
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...e quindi? Che versione ho?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, hai la versione castrata del vecchio gnome
<shasha_> cristian_c: penso che il problema non siano gli esempi, ma che non sia spiegata la logica del comando nel manuale
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, io ci installerei xubuntu
<jester-> Guest25963: grub-install /dev/sda  sara /dev/sdb o sdc a seconda di come è mappata la usb in questione
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, così hai un sistema completo
<Ennom> Ciucca91: o fluxbox ;) cristian_c
<cristian_c> Ennom, Eheh
<Guest25963> jester-, dato che la penna è sdg e la prtizioneprimaria dove hop installato il boot è sdg1 mentre i due os stanno nel sdg5 e 6 allora dovrò fare:
<Ennom> Ciucca91: ascolta cristian_c che è meglio vah eheh
<cristian_c> shasha_, infatti, nel manuale mancano gli esempi, ma ti mostro
<Guest25963> jester-, mount /dev/sdg1 /boot
<shasha_> cristian_c: se lui mi dice "groupmod [options] GROUP" e l'help mi dice che l'opzione "-o" è unica, logicamente io formatto il comando con "groupmod -o GRUPPO"
<cristian_c> SINOSSI
<cristian_c>        groupmod [opzioni] GROUP
<jester-> Guest25963: yess e poi install /dev/sdg
<cristian_c> questa è la logica
<shasha_> cristian_c: eh io l'ho seguita
<cristian_c> shasha_, se parli di logica questa è la logica, vero che non aiuta, ma è questa
<shasha_> cristian_c: gli ho dato le flag (argomenti, come li vuoi chiamare) di lavoro e l'oggetto su cui eseguire l'operazione
<Guest25963> jester-, non devo poi fare prima chroot /boot
<shasha_> cristian_c: non aiuta perchè la logica non è quella reale, altrimenti andrebbe
<jester-> Guest25963: certo devi fare tutti i passi
<cristian_c> shasha_, sì, mi sembra giusto
<jester-> meno quello per boot
<cristian_c> shasha_, anche se non hai postato l'output
<Guest25963> jester-, poi install e poi update
<cristian_c> sarebbe utile
<shasha_> cristian_c: magari il man è del 2004 e il programma è del 2012
<jester-> Guest25963: segui la guida usando sdg1 e sdg
<shasha_> cristian_c: perchè son da windows con linux in virtualbox
<cristian_c> shasha_, evidentemente non avevano molto da aggiornare
<shasha_> cristian_c: mi collego al pastebin dalla macchina virtuale e posto
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...ok! Adesso che sai che pc ho, ti chiedo un'altra cosa...poi forse non ti secco più. :D Perché durante la videochiamata su Skype si sentono tipo dei grilli che mi impediscono di parlare con l'altra persona?
<cristian_c> shasha_, ma penso che il copia-incolal funza anche in vm
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, boh, magari controlla che la scheda uadio funzi bene
<cristian_c> *audio
<cristian_c> a prescindere da skype
<Ennom> Ciucca91: puo essere che sia qualche settaggio skype anche
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, se vuoi avere un sistema reattivo e completo, allora installa xubuntu
<shasha_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5623012/
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, il pc ti ringrazierà, e anche skype dovrebbe girare meglio
<shasha_> cristian_c: mi sembra scemo come programma lol
<akhilleus> ciao a tuttu
<shasha_> akhilleus: hola
<Guest25963> jester-, ma al punto tre che monto visto che quelle cartelle non ci sono in sdg1
<Guest25963> ?
<akhilleus> cristian_c come trovo l'icona di LXTerminal????
<Ennom> akhilleus: ciao
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti amici
<jester-> Guest25963: dai i comnadi
<akhilleus> mi aiutate a trovare l'icona di LXTerminal su lubuntu così la modifico?
<Guest25963> ho saltato il punto tre e ho fatto direttamtne sudo chroot /boot dicendo che non ci sono file o cartelle
<cristian_c> shasha_, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<shasha_> akhilleus: lancialo da linea di comando, chiamandola
<cristian_c> shasha_, trovato tutorial
<cristian_c> finalmente
<Guest25963> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623028/
<jester-> Guest25963: devi prima smontare la penna e poi da punto 2 sudo mount /dev/sdg1 /mnt
<cristian_c> akhilleus, dove sono le altre no, eh?
<akhilleus> mi dici comenado non trovato
<jester-> e poi il resto
<shasha_> cristian_c: pure un tutorial ciu vuole, oltre il man e l'help xD
<akhilleus> non c'è
<akhilleus> se mi aiuti...
<cristian_c> shasha_, eh, scrivi all'autore del man
<cristian_c> :P
<Ciucca91> Ma xubuntu cos'ha di diverso da quello che ho io? Perché io dovrei avere Ubuntu 13.04 apposta per il mio netbook...
<shasha_> akhilleus: dagli l'iniziale e pigia due volte tab, ti da la lista, vedi se c'è
<shasha_> cristian_c: vediamo sto tutorial vah
<Guest25963> jester-, ma in quella partizione (in cui è istallato brub) nonc'è quellacartella dato che non c'è alcun sistema operativo e perciò mi darebbe errore
<Ciucca91> Versione Beta...
<shasha_> cristian_c: che dopo gle tiro le orecchie al programmatore xD
<jester-> Guest25963: dai i comandi grub non va su partizione ma su mbr
<Guest25963> provo
<akhilleus> nn da nulla
<Guest25963> il primo comando del punto tre e mi dice che il punto di mount nn esiste
<akhilleus> tecla@tecla-imedia-S2870:~$ lxterminal
<akhilleus> lxtask      lxterm      lxterminal
<Guest25963> jester-, il primo comando del punto tre e mi dice che il punto di mount nn esiste
<akhilleus> adesso come trovo?
<jester-> Guest25963: smonta la penna e dai il comando che /mnt esiste eccome
<cristian_c> shasha_, uhm, ho visto , ma comunque con sudo stesso risultato?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, no, fallback è una versione castrata di gnome, probabilmente in futuro non ci sarà più
<cristian_c> *del vecchio gnome
<shasha_> cristian_c: si anche forzando l'intera shell a operare con i permessi di root
<Guest25963> jester-, allora ho staccato la penna fisicamente e rimessa, il sistema l'ha montata ora faccio: sudo unmount /dev/sdg, giusto?
<jester-> Guest25963: in nautilius click destro sul device
<jester-> e la smonti
<cristian_c> shasha_, cat /etc/passwd
<cristian_c> digita questo
<shasha_> cristian_c: dici che devo metter il comando groupmod nel sudores file e farlo eseguire con tipologia 777?
<Guest25963> jester-, ti ricodo che il device è partizionato in diverse partizioni quindi seleziono le varie icone e faccio smonto?
<cristian_c> shasha_, digita il comando che ho indicato
<jester-> Guest25963: smonti tutte la partizioni
<Guest25963> fatto
<shasha_> cristian_c: mi da una lista
<cristian_c> shasha_, postala
<shasha_> cristian_c: presumibilmente la lista di comandi che ho dato
<cristian_c> -,-
<shasha_> cristian_c: non ci sta tutta nel terminale, devo metterla in pipe o pulirla
<cristian_c> shasha_, redirigi su file
<shasha_> se rebooto e rido unicamente il suddetto comando?
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> non serve
<cristian_c> non puoi pastebinnare
<cristian_c> ?
<shasha_> ho rebootato mo provo
<cristian_c> shasha_, e la mia non è lunghissima
<shasha_> ma in /etc/passwd non ci son storate le password?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> shasha_, macché
<Guest25963> jester-, ora quale monto? sdg1 dove c'è solo il boot oppure sdg5 e 6 dove ci sono due xubuntu perchè la guida dice "dove risiede il sistema"
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...come faccio a controllare se funziona la scheda audio a prescindere da Skype?
<jester-> Guest25963: boot?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, provala in riproduzione e in cattura
<jester-> Guest25963: hai fatto una partizione di boot?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, cuffie e microfono
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, ad esmepio test audio su skype è una cosa utile
<cristian_c> *esempio
<shasha_> cristian_c: cosa dovrebbe contenere? (sto pastebinnando intanto)
<Guest25963> jester-, la partizione primaria sdg1 dove non è istallato alcun OS ma solo il grub o sdg5 e 6 dove sono istallati come ti dicevo i due xubuntu?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, skype ti da la possiilità di fare un test audio senza chiamare nessuno
<cristian_c> shasha_, leggi se non mi credi
<shasha_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5623056/
<cristian_c> shasha_, se pensi che ci sia qualche dato sensibile
<jester-> Guest25963: devi montare la partizione in cui sta il sistema
<jester-> no sdg1 ma altro
<Ennom> Ciucca91: sennò registra qualcosa e vedi se ti risenti
<shasha_> cristian_c: sisi ti credo ma sembra che contenga una sorta di database
<shasha_> cristian_c: forse i permessi?
<cristian_c> shasha_, non vedo sambashare
<cristian_c> shasha_, macché database
<jester-> Guest25963: poi è logico che devi fare il boot da usb
<cristian_c> sharing
<cristian_c> questo?
<shasha_> cristian_c: sharing@sharing-master:~$ groups root adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<shasha_> cristian_c: io lo vedo
<cristian_c> ah è l'account
<cristian_c> scusa
<cristian_c> :P
<shasha_> cristian_c: spe.. l'account? O.o
<cristian_c> shasha_, eh, allora non hai aggiunto il gruppo
<Ciucca91> Il test audio l'ho fatto e va' bene.... Ma se faccio la videochiamata con qualcun'altro non funge bene...si sentono dei fischi, ogni tanto non sento l'altra persone, oppure l'audio aumenta improvvisamente di volume... Se metto le cuffie non si sente, senza cuffie sì...
<shasha_> cristian_c: dovrebbe esser un gruppo
<Guest25963> jester-,  special device  not exist
<jester-> ha sbagliato la lettera
<shasha_> cristian_c: sharing@sharing-master:~$ users sharing sharing
<jester-> e numero
<cristian_c> shasha_, cat 7etc/groups
<cristian_c> shasha_, cat /etc/groups
<shasha_> cristian_c: questi son gli account lol
<cristian_c> shasha_, cat /etc/group
<matteo95> Buonasera :) Ho un piccolo problemino..qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<Guest25963> jester-, ho provato con tutte e tre le partizioni
<Ennom> domanda stupida... io ho quasi sempre usato "sudo" con tutti i programmi, anche quelli che hanno GUI. Perchè non si potrebbe utilizzare?
<jester-> Guest25963: fa vedere nel pastebin cosa risponde sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> !paste | Guest25963
<ubot-it> Guest25963: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, ok, controlla l'alsamixer
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, potrebbero esserci problemi anche con il microfono
<cristian_c> Ennom, perché riduce la sicurezza
<shasha_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5623068/
<matteo95> Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare? Ho un piccolo problema
<Ciucca91> cristian_c....dov'è l'alsamixer?
<Ciucca91> O.o
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, apri un terminale e digita: alsamixer
<Ennom> matteo95: domanda, se qualcuno sa ti viene in aiuto :)
<shasha_> matteo95: dicasi in chat
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | matteo95
<ubot-it> matteo95: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Ennom> cristian_c: ...riduce la sicurezza? in che senso?
<Guest25963> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623072/
<cristian_c> shasha_, ho capito, devi usare anche l'opzione -g
<shasha_> cristian_c: whut?
<cristian_c> shasha_, oltre alla -o, ecco perché ti dava usage
<shasha_> cristian_c: perchè dovrei cambiare l'ID del gruppo?
<cristian_c> Ennom, che il programma lanciato da utente ha permessi limitati, lanciato da root ha tutti i permessi
<cristian_c> quindi di fare dani
<cristian_c> *danni
<jester-> Guest25963: dove lo vedi sdg
<shasha_> cristian_c: -g, --gid GID                 change the group ID to GID
<shasha_> cristian_c: non voglio cambiargli l'ID xD
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...e ora?!?
<cristian_c>        -o, --non-unique
<cristian_c>            When used with the -g option, allow to change the group GID to a
<cristian_c>            non-unique value.
<Ciucca91> D:
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, aperto?
<jester-> Guest25963: la usb in questione non la vede
<Matteo95_> Ho ubuntu 12.10 e vorrei mettermi windows 7 sul pc...Ho un disco DVD+RW da 4,7 gb e la immaggine iso di windows 7...Ma non so come si fa a mettere windows 7 sul cd, così potrei installare windows 7
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...sì... :) ci sono colonnine colorate, ma non ci capisco nulla... :\
<shasha_> cristian_c: e dove lo hai beccato questo?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, sono i canali del mixer
<Guest25963> jester-, appunto non si vede, è la penna da 15gb che prima di smontare era sdg dopo aver smontato da nautilus e rimontato con il comando mi da errore e dice can't find /dev sdg5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<cristian_c> shasha_, dal man, ovvio
<jester-> Guest25963: vedi il disco fisso e una usb
<shasha_> cristian_c: ops mi era sfuggito
<Guest25963> jester-, se la rimonto con gparted?
<Matteo95_> Ho ubuntu 12.10 e vorrei mettermi windows 7 sul pc...Ho un disco DVD+RW da 4,7 gb e la immaggine iso di windows 7...Ma non so come si fa a mettere windows 7 sul cd, così potrei installare windows 7
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...e come faccio a capire se vanno o meno?
<jester-> Guest25963: non puo essere sdg
<shasha_> cristian_c: che cretino che sono
<cristian_c> shasha_, ci sarebbe da tirare le orecchie a te, non allo sviluppatore
<jester-> Guest25963: staccala riattaccala e ridai fdisk
<shasha_> cristian_c: eeh ci devon pestare in due però lol
<cristian_c> Matteo95_, in dual boot?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, ti sposti con le frecce
<Matteo95_> nono solo mwindows 7 e levare ubuntu
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, sinistra-destra da canale a canale, su-giù per aumentare/diminuire i volumi
<shasha_> cristian_c: ti ricordi che comando era per eseguire una ricerca in un testo da terminale?
<cristian_c> shasha_, ci sono vari strumenti
<cristian_c> shasha_, perché lo domandi?
<Guest25963> jester-, ok ora è sdh http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623099/
<shasha_> cristian_c: per quando uso i man almeno cerco subito l'opzione che mi interessa
<Ennom> cristian_c: ok, ma in fin dei conti è un problema relativo, penso
<shasha_> cristian_c: quello più "utile"/interessante ?
<Ennom> Matteo95_: formatti l'intero disco e installi solo windows
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...come faccio a sapere quali devo effettivamente cambiare?
<cristian_c> Matteo95_, allora vai di gparted
<jester-> Guest25963: dove sta il sistema su sdh
<Guest25963> jester-, sdh1 non c'è nulla ma solo grub, sdh5 e 6 ci sono due xubuntu
<Matteo95_> ok
<cristian_c> Matteo95_, resetti tutto e fai un'unica partizione ntfs, ma da live
<cristian_c> Matteo95_, poi ci pensa il cd di windows
<jester-> Guest25963: quel usi
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, servirebbe una schermata, tu intanto postala
<jester-> quale
<Matteo95_> OK grz :)
<Guest25963> jester-, devo montarli entrambi?
<shasha_> cristian_c: un GREP magari?
<cristian_c> shasha_, mmm, non so
<jester-> Guest25963: quale usi
<cristian_c> shasha_, però una cosa puoi farla
<cristian_c> shasha_, usare more o less in pipe
<cristian_c> man comando | more
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...come faccio a postarla? Scusami, non sono proprio pratica... :(
<shasha_> cristian_c: useless lol
<Ennom> Ciucca91: http://picpaste.com/
<jester-> Guest25963: 2 xubuntu uguali?
<Guest25963> su sdh5 c'è una copia di xubuntu e su sdh6 c'è un'altra; io al momento sto utilizzando la live della penna da 2gb sdb!
<cristian_c> Ennom, è come trasformare linux in windows, diciamo
<shasha_> cristian_c: il man di aptitude è qualcosa che farebbe andare via dante aligheri piangendo per la povertà della sua opera... xD
<Guest25963> si uguali
<Guest25963> jester-, uno dovrà essere personalizzato con jolios
<jester-> Guest25963: sudo umount /dev/sdh5
<Ennom> cristian_c: uh allora ho sempre bestemmiato fin ora :D
<cristian_c> shasha_, almeno si blocca l'output e lo puoi scorrere
<Ennom> cristian_c: ok thanks, cercerò di togliermi sta brutta abitudine
<cristian_c> con le frecce
<cristian_c> !image | Ciucca91
<ubot-it> Ciucca91: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<shasha_> cristian_c: su migliaia di righe quando troverai mai l'opzione che ti serve
<cristian_c> shasha_, succede, ma ci sono anche le pagine wiki
<jester-> Guest25963: sudo mount /dev/sdh5 /mnt
<cristian_c> !wiki | shasha_
<ubot-it> shasha_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> !comandi | shasha_
<ubot-it> shasha_: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Guest25963> jester-, fatto
<cristian_c> qui è più semplice
<shasha_> cristian_c: si il bot lo conosco
<shasha_> cristian_c: ma non tutti i programmi hanno una wiki
<jester-> Guest25963: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jester-> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<jester-> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<cristian_c> shasha_, proponine qualcuna al Gruppo documentazione, han no anche un canale irc, lol
<shasha_> cristian_c: poracci perchè disturbarli quando possiam usare man?
<cristian_c> Ennom, fai bene, digitare sudo ogni tanto no nfa male
<cristian_c> Ennom, e non ti fa dimenticare la pasword XD
<cristian_c> *password
<Guest25963> jester-, fatto
<jester-> Guest25963: sudo chroot /mnt
<cristian_c> shasha_, è come hai detto tu, il man non sempre aiuta
<cristian_c> shasha_, le wiki servono ad aiutare gli utenti
<Guest25963> jester-, fatto
<jester-> Guest25963: grub-install /dev/sdh
<jester-> Guest25963: sudo grub-install /dev/sdh
<shasha_> cristian_c: lo so ma non ci si può sempre affidare ad una wiki
<jester-> Guest25963: sudo update-grub
<Guest25963> jester-, ma non devo istallarlo in sdh1?
<cristian_c> shasha_, io le sfrutto , se posso
<jester-> no
<cristian_c> shasha_, altrimenti man, altrimenti googleo forum
<cristian_c> o chat
<jester-> serve altro boot loader poi per vederlo
<shasha_> cristian_c: man <comando> | grep "<REGEXP>"
<Ciucca91> http://picpaste.com/Schermata_del_2013-05-01_18_17_28-IUv7QrQu.png
<shasha_> cristian_c: stampa le righe che rispondono all'espressione regolare :D
<cristian_c> shasha_, non l'ho provato ,quindi non so se funza
<Guest25963> jester-, sudo: impossibile risolvere l'host xubuntu.... installazione completata nessun errore segnalato
<jester-> Guest25963: sudo grub-install /dev/sdh
<jester-> Guest25963: sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, beh, non sono sicuro, sarebbe da provare
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, magari anche guardare le opzioni audio di skype
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, solo con skype hai il problema
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest25963> jester-, Creazione di grub.cfg...
<Guest25963> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic
<Guest25963> Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic
<Guest25963> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Guest25963> Trovato Windows 7 (loader) su /dev/sda1
<Guest25963> fatto
<jester-> Guest25963: riavvia e fai il boot dalla usb
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, e se disattivi il microfono, da sempre rumori?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, e se premi F6 in alsamixer?
<Lorenzo_> Ciao, sono nuovo... volevo chiedere una cosa... sto installando ubuntu 13.04 sul pc di mia moglie che ha vista come os... ho letto che gparted può fanneggiare vista e consiglia di partizionare il disco con windows, mentre un'altra guida mi consiglia la partizione direttamente durante l'installazione... ci sono davvero problemi di danneggiare window s o vado tranquillo con l'installazione da live cd?
<jester-> Lorenzo_: vuoi tenere vista anche?
<Lorenzo_> si certo
<shasha_> cristian_c: come faccio a dire a grep che "-" è una parte della stringa di ricerca e non un comando? >.<
<enzotib> shasha_, grep -- -
<jester-> Lorenzo_: hai spazio in vista?
<cristian_c> uhm, l'avevo fatto ma ora non ricordo, sono un po' arrugginito
<cristian_c> :D
<Lorenzo_> voglio ua partizione con windows e na con ubuntu
<jester-> Lorenzo_: hai spazio in vista?
<shasha_> enzotib: sharing@sharing-master:~$ man groupmod | grep --fixed-strings "-o" Uso: grep [OPZIONE]... MODELLO [FILE]... Try 'grep --help' for more information.
<cristian_c> Lorenzo_, diciamo che si deve stare attenti a ridimensionare le partizioni di vista
<shasha_> enzotib: non pare accettarlo
<Lorenzo_> hd da 3330 gb, circa 1770 gb liberi
<Guest25963> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623134/
<cristian_c> Lorenzo_, per via delle shadow copy
<enzotib> shasha_, grep --fixed-string -- -o
<Lorenzo_> hd 300
<cristian_c> Lorenzo_, ma c'è una guida sul wiki apposita
<jester-> Guest25963: riavvia con boot dalla usb in questione
<shasha_> enzotib: magia! :D
<jester-> Lorenzo_: si ma hai spazio libero in vista?
<shasha_> enzotib: che indica "--" a livello di shell?
<Lorenzo_> si l'ho letta ma ho letto anche un'0altra che lo faceva direttamente senza partizionare con windows
<Lorenzo_> cosa consigliate?
<enzotib> shasha_, -- indica la fine delle opzioni, non solo in grep, diversi programmi lo accettano
<cristian_c> shasha_, eh, enzotib è un mago della manipolazione delle stringhe
<enzotib> shasha_, dipende dal programma
<jester-> Lorenzo_: si ma hai spazio libero in vista?
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...uso solo Skype per le videochiamate... Ora provo...!
<shasha_> enzotib: invece la & che ho visto usare per i redirect tipo "comando &> file"?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, sì, c'è da provare più situazioni
<Lorenzo_> hd da 3oo gb non partizionato, ora gira solo vista con 170 gb liberi
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, magari usa anche il forum, così ti sanno direi meglio
<cristian_c> *dire
<enzotib> shasha_, cosa specifica di bash, che redirige stdout e stderr insieme
<cristian_c> Lorenzo_, di seguire la guida wiki
<shasha_> enzotib: per lo stringconcat è >> giusto?
<cristian_c> !ridimensionare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ridimensionare'
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Lorenzo_: se non partizionato come fa ad esserci vista
<enzotib> shasha_, quello è per accodare ad un file esistente
<Ciucca91> cristian_c...sì, lo fa anche se disattivo il microfono... :\
<shasha_> enzotib: di fatto concatena due stringhe no?
<enzotib> shasha_, no, scrive su un file esistente, in coda, senza cancellare la roba preesistente
<Lorenzo_> non sono molto esperto... cmq il pc funziona con vista
<Ciucca91> E se faccio F6 su alsamixer mi esce un rettangolo azzurro con su scritto: scheda audio: predefinita...
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, mmmm
<Ciucca91> HDA intel
<shasha_> enzotib: è la modalità write append del C quindi, interessante
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, a questo punto ti consiglio di domandare sul forum
<Ciucca91> inserire il nome del device...
<enzotib> shasha_, si
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, così ti rispondono in modo più esteso
<jester-> Lorenzo_: allora pri deffframmneti vista poi vai in installazione e scegli installa accanto
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, e spieghi tutta la situazione
<jester-> ti fara sceglere la dimensione
<jester-> a seconda dello spazi libero che ha vista
<shasha_> enzotib: pipe (|) redirecta l'output del primo blocco come argomento del secondo blocco come in windows giusto?
<Ciucca91> Mmh, ok... :) Grazie mille! :) :) :)
<cristian_c> Lorenzo_, se vuoi te la linko
<enzotib> shasha_, sì più o meno
<Lorenzo_> ok
<shasha_> enzotib: differenze?
<Lorenzo_> grazie christian e jester
<enzotib> shasha_, non conosco bene come funziona win
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, dove modifico le applicazioni d'avvio in ubuntu 13.04?
<shasha_> enzotib: in pratica | mette in coda due comandi facendo in modo che quello che restituisce il primo finisca come oggetto manipolabile del secondo
<enzotib> shasha_, cmd1 | cmd2 prende lo stdout di cmd1 e lo manda a cmd come stdin
<cristian_c> Lorenzo_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<shasha_> enzotib: si esatto come in windows
<cristian_c> Lorenzo_, ma prima deframmenta
<cristian_c> Lorenzo_, sai come deframmentare il disco?
<shasha_> enzotib: se voglio invece accedere direttamente alla memoria video di linux?
<enzotib> shasha_, non credo si possa
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, cè il tool apposito, penso
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non so su unity
<Lorenzo_> chrisstian : dall'utilità di sitema...
<enzotib> shasha_, guarda forse framebuffer
<shasha_> enzotib: esistono per la shell modificatori che ritornano l'indirizzo fisico di una variabile?
<shasha_> enzotib: tipo lo * per C?
<cristian_c> shasha_, hai tante domande
<cristian_c> :P
<enzotib> shasha_, in bash c'è un qualcosa di simile
<enzotib> shasha_, tipo una variabile che contiene come valore il nome di un'altra variabile
<shasha_> cristian_c: ci sto riprendendo la mano, usavo linux a 7/8 anni e voglio riprenderci la mano ora xD
<Drizamanuber> sul 12 era semplice da trovare, sul 13.04 invece chissà dove lo hanno messo
<cristian_c> shasha_, ho capito, ma non tutto subito
<shasha_> enzotib: si chiama?
<cristian_c> D
<cristian_c> shasha_, ti consiglio di consultare il wiki
<cristian_c> è un pozzo di scienza
<maxweb1602> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato lubuntu con successo, ma non riesco a trovare una soluzione x le scritte: sono troppo piccole!!! ho provato a cambiare le impostazioni sulla risoluzione a 800x600 ma il miglioramento è minimo. tengo a precisare che il pc è collegato ad un televisore
<Lorenzo_> grazie x l'aiuto
<cristian_c> Lorenzo_, ok
<shasha_> cristian_c: credimi sto splittando la roba da settimane, mi son fatto una carrellata di quasi 3 ore sulla shell xD
<cristian_c> Lorenzo_, se hai problemi , fai un fischio
<enzotib> shasha_, indirection
<Drizamanuber> inoltre con il 13 ho problemi di surriscaldamento
<cristian_c> maxweb1602, il problema è la risoluzione, forse
<shasha_> cristian_c: il caro morrolinux di youtube ha caricato delle videolezioni universitarie di un LUG per niente male :D
<maxweb1602> ciao cristian-
<Drizamanuber> il mio notebook è un hp pavilion dv6
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, quello è un altro problema
<cristian_c> shasha_, ottimo
<maxweb1602> c ma ho gia provato a cambiarla ma nulla
<cristian_c> shasha_, ti saranno utili, probabilmente
<shasha_> cristian_c: giù viste lol
<shasha_> *già
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai provato a installare una versione leggera?
<Drizamanuber> il 13 mi sta incasinando la vita
<cristian_c> maxweb1602, ma soltanto le scritte? O anche le icone?
<cristian_c> shasha_, allora il wiki è ottimo
<maxweb1602> si le icone sono a posto
<shasha_> cristian_c: credi non lo abbia già guardato in giro? lol
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, prova con una derivata: kubuntu, xubuntu, o lubuntu
<shasha_> cristian_c: mi son ricompilato il kernel giusto ieri xD
<cristian_c> lol
<Drizamanuber> è da li che è partito il casino
<cristian_c> maxweb1602, uhm ,interessante
<shasha_> !operatori | shasha
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'operatori'
<cristian_c> maxweb1602, quali scritte danno problemi?
<Drizamanuber> ho installato kubuntu 13 su un'altra partizione, risultato: la partizione di ubuntu 12 si è inchiodata
<shasha_> !shell | shasha
<ubot-it> shasha: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<maxweb1602> cristian_c si... ma problematico xD
<shasha_> vediam se c'è qualcosa in più
<cristian_c> maxweb1602, quali scritte danno problemi?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai accesso al grub?
<Drizamanuber> adesso formatto tutte e due le partizioni e reinstallo il 12
<maxweb1602> cristian_c non tutte, quelle dei titoli delle pagine vanno bn, ma su start e nelle impostazioni, scrivania ecc nulla
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: prima ho provato a reinstallare il 12
<cristian_c> maxweb1602, pagine?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non ho molto ben chiara la situazione
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, devi speigarti meglio
<cristian_c> *spiegarti
<Drizamanuber> ma dopo aver avviato il 12 dal grub, appare lo schermo nero con scritto modprobe non riuscito
<shasha_> che file contiene le boot options?
<Drizamanuber> manca una libreria 3.8.09 mi sembra
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, a questo punto una schermata
<cristian_c> shasha_, mi pare /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> shasha_, ma sul wiki è scritto :P
<cristian_c> ci sono varie pagine sul grub
<shasha_> cristian_c: non usa più grub sto linux
<cristian_c> shasha_, ?
<maxweb1602> es desktop settings, insomma le scritte che stanno in alto al centroc nelle finestre
<shasha_> cristian_c: l'ho dovuto installare io se chiamavo grub mi diceva non trovato
<Drizamanuber> ma come faccio a mandarti le schermate se non riesco neanche ad accenderlo
<Drizamanuber> non ho due pc per poterlo fare
<cristian_c> maxweb1602, posta una schermata così capisco
<cristian_c> shasha_, ovvio che il grub va installato
<Drizamanuber> adesso formatto perchè sul pc potrei friggerci le uova
<Drizamanuber> non vorrei che si fonde tutot
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, quella degli errori, una foto va bene
<maxweb1602> ... come si fa? XD
<cristian_c> maxweb1602, c'è il tasto stamp sulla tastiera
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non credo che sia quello a far alzare le temperature
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, quando hai fatto l'ultima pulizia al pc?
<maxweb1602> sisi adesso faccio, 2 minuti :-)
<Drizamanuber> il pc ha un anno di vita
<Drizamanuber> con il 12 la temperatura era di 67
<Drizamanuber> adesso è a 90
<shasha_> cristian_c: installato, rimosse le vecchie immagini e dato grub-mkconfig
<shasha_> cristian_c: le voci son rimosse ma l'automakeup non le ha rimosse
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, beh, con windows sono basse?
<Drizamanuber> no
<Drizamanuber> ma windows non lo voglio usare
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, mmmm
<Drizamanuber> ormai sono abituato a ubuntu e non voglio cambiare
<Drizamanuber> il 12 surriscaldava anche lui
<Drizamanuber> ma quando ho installato i driver fglrx proprietari il problema è stato risolto
<Guest93697> Why can not I install ubuntu 13 into Windows ?
<enzotib> !english | Guest93697
<ubot-it> Guest93697: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Guest93697> posso
<Guest93697> parlare in italiano?
<enzotib> eccerto
<Drizamanuber> ho provato anche qui a installarli, ma poi spariscono le barre, sia quella superirore che quella di unity
<Guest93697> XD ok, ma perche non posso piu installare
<Guest93697> ubuntu
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ma se hai detto che anche su windows sono alte
<Guest93697> dentro windows come nella versione 11
<Guest93697> ?
<Drizamanuber> sì ma non su ubuntu 12.04
<enzotib> Guest93697, perché hanno tolto wubi
<Guest93697> wubi ??  e perchè ?
<cristian_c> non l'hanno tolto ma lo sconsigliono
<cristian_c> è molto buggato
<Guest93697> era cosi comodo
<enzotib> io so che con 13.04 è stato tolto
<cristian_c> ha dei bug enormi
<enzotib> proprio per i bug
<cristian_c> inutilizzabile
<Guest93697> c'è un modo per rmetterlo? da boot è un casino mettere ubuntu dentro una partizione compatibile
<maxweb1602_> cristian_c il browser cmq va bene, si legge tutto... mi ripeteresti solo come fare lo screen e come inviartelo?
<Guest93697> ?
<Guest93697> ?
<shasha_> !ppa | shasha
<ubot-it> shasha: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> maxweb1602, per lo screen tasto stamp
<cristian_c> maxweb1602, per le immagini
<cristian_c> !image | maxweb1602
<ubot-it> maxweb1602: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akhilleus> rieccomi
<akhilleus> ciao
<maxweb1602_> cristian_c ecco http://imagebin.org/256089
<akhilleus> ho un problema in una chat mi scrive una lettera a rigo
<Guest25963> jester-, scusa il ritardo ho avuto un impresvisto...ad ogni modo, l'istallazione è riuscita, il menù compare ma esce ubuntu come sistema operativo e non xubuntu
<Guest25963> jester-, ora provo a selezionare ubuntu e vdo che succede
<Guest25963> jester-,  dunque carica xubuntu però rimane il problema che nel menù del grub non escono i diversi xubuntu delle diverse partizioni
<maxweb1602_> cristian_c ecco il link http://imagebin.org/256089
<akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5623267/
<akhilleus> se mi aiutate a risolvere
<akhilleus> ecco l'esempio
<jester-> Guest25963: anche kubuntu è ubuntu per grub
<akhilleus> qui va bene ma in alcune chat succede quello che ho pastato
<jester-> Guest25963: e ha messo i sistemi che ha trovato
<akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5623267/
<akhilleus> mi aiutate?
<mibofra> dod sei ancora qui :) ?
<Guest25963> jester-, ma esce una sola voce di ubuntu non due corrispondenti ai due sistemi operativi installati nelle due partizionio distinte
<jester-> Guest25963: vuol dire cvhe che ne hai solo una buona
<jester-> altrimenti le troverebbe
<jester-> winz lo ha trovato
<Guest25963> jester-, non è che devo modificare il file conf per farglielo trovare? si winz lo ha trovato
<Guest25963> jester-, potresti indicarmi delle guide per modificare il conf di grub? quelle indicate prima vanno bene?
<jester-> Guest25963: aggiornando torna come prima
<Guest25963> jester-, cioè
<jester-> cioè se modifichi al primo aggiornamento torna a defualt
<jester-> ma per quale motivo lo vuoi modificare
<Guest25963> jester-, perchè nel menù compare una sola voce di ubuntu mentre dovrebbero comparire due voci corrispondenti ai due xubuntu presenti nella partizione sdh5 e 6
<jester-> Guest25963: se non lo ha messo in lista significa che è installato a cazzo
<jester-> non c'è il kernel o lo aggiungerebbe
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Guest25963> jester-, eppure l'ho istallato nello stesso modo
<cristian_c> maxweb1602_, è il tema
<Guest25963> jester-, ad ogni modo, già così posso operare. Grazie mille per l'aiuto e la pazienza mostrata ;-)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest25963, ma quanti dischi hai?
<cristian_c> XD
<Guest25963> cristian_c, due misere usb ;-)
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> sei già alla lettera 'h'
<Guest25963> no l'ultima partizione era g ma staccando e riattacando fisicamente la penna è arrivata ad h...non so
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non è normale
<Guest25963> Buona serata a tutti
<Guest25963> cristian_c, nei prossimi giorni se ti va discutiamo di questa cosa e magari potrai aiutarmi anche a modificare il grub
<cristian_c> lol
<it-39> buonasera
<vlt> Buonasera.
<cristian_c> vlt, ti sei convinto poi?
<cristian_c> :D
<vlt> :-D
<cristian_c> vlt, comunque, sul wiki internazione ci sono tutte le info
<cristian_c> vlt, così ,anche soltanto per curiosare
<cristian_c> *internazionale
<Horus85> salve
<roht> salve
<Horus85> ho fatto una cavolata col gruppo utente,qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> Horus85, spiega meglio
<cristian_c> Horus85, beh, spiegare cos'hai fatto può essere di aiuto
<Horus85> in pratica dovevo modificare una impostazione dell'utente e x sbaglio ho selezionato utente normale invece di admin...
<Horus85> ora non riesco + a modificarlo
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Horus85
<ubot-it> Horus85: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Horus85> Allora sto usando Ubuntu 13.04 e devo formattare una chiavetta usb con gparted.
<Horus85> quando mi chiede la passwd root per entrare in gparted non la riconosce
<enzotib> Horus85, se il tuo utente non è più admin è ovvio
<Horus85> enzo era la prima cosa che ho detto...ora non riesco + ad impostarlo come admin
<enzotib> Horus85, anche questo è ovvio
<enzotib> Horus85, devi entrare in modalità ripristino da grub
<enzotib> Horus85, oppure da livecd e chroot
<enzotib> Horus85, e fare adduser utente sudo
<Horus85> mi dice errore con codice 1
<enzotib> Horus85, chi lo dice?
<Horus85> mi da errore con codice 1
<Horus85> addusr: ha restituito l'errore con codice 1
<cristian_c> Horus85, con utente devi specificare il tuo utente
<Horus85> fatto
<Horus85> nulla
<cristian_c> ?
<Horus85> nulla,non va
<enzotib> Horus85, ma che hai fatto, per sapere
<Horus85> non riesco a reimpostare il mio utente come admin
<enzotib> Horus85, se vai per i fatti tuoi, e nemmeno rispondi alle domande, mi pare il minimo
<Horus85> enzo ho risp...
<Horus85> cmq riassumiamo
<Horus85> Allora sto usando Ubuntu 13.04 e devo formattare una chiavetta usb con gparted.  quando mi chiede la passwd root per entrare in gparted non la riconosce
<Horus85> ho provato ad reimpostarlo,ma non so come fare
<cristian_c> !paste | Horus85
<ubot-it> Horus85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Horus85> ok
<enzotib> Horus85, hai letto il mio messaggio su recovery/chroot/adduser?
<enzotib> Horus85, hai fatto qualcosa a riguardo?
<Horus85> non mi è arrivato nessun messaggio enzo
<enzotib> Horus85, io l'ho scritto, se tu non leggi non è colpa mia
<cristian_c> Horus85, leggi il loog più sù
<cristian_c> *su
<cristian_c> *log
<SrBlack> buona sera a tutti... ragazzi sapete dirmi se e come si fa per avere l'anteprima di file audio standoci solo sopra con il puntatore?
<cristian_c> SrBlack, su nautilus era di defualt mi pare
<cristian_c> *default
<SrBlack> e su ubuntu 13.04 si puo fare?
<SrBlack> e se si come?
<cristian_c> SrBlack, che versione di nautilus?
<SrBlack> scusa la mia ignoranza ma nn so cosa sia sto nautilus
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> SrBlack, è il file manager di ubuntu
<almaidinajad> ciao, enzotib. scusa per ieri ma alice ogni tanto fa i capricci
<enzotib> almaidinajad, risolto?
<almaidinajad> cosa, enzotib ?
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> almaidinajad, i repo
<enzotib> almaidinajad, che altri problemi avevi?
<almaidinajad> no, con i repo non ho risolto e poi mi si è manifestato un problema (banale) con il secure boot, enzotib
<almaidinajad> aspetta provo a dare il comando che mi hai scritto ieri sera, emanu_
<almaidinajad> *enzotib, scusa emanu_
<cristian_c> lol
<almaidinajad> enzotib, ti devo dare tutto l'output del comando grep http://ppa.launchpad.net /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ?
<emanu_> lol, mi pareva strano
<enzotib> almaidinajad, sì
<almaidinajad> ecco enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623636/
<ramingo> scusate c'è qualche italiano a cui posso chiedere per risolvere un problema che ho con l'istallazione di ubuntu 13 a fianco di win 8
<almaidinajad> ramingo, riguarda il secure boot e il uefi?
<ramingo> si esatto non mi da la possibilita
<ramingo> di scegliere
<ramingo> e mi poarte win 8
<ramingo> premetto che sono un inesperto
<enzotib> io non conosco uefi, ma abbiamo una voce del bot, non so se l'avete letta
<enzotib> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<almaidinajad> ramingo, hai installato raring  a 64 bit, affianco a windows 8?
<ramingo> no almaidinajad non so cosa sia ho un hp notebook g6 64 bit
<ramingo> ho installato ubuntu 13.04
<ramingo> e non mi è comparso
<ramingo> il solito grub
<enzotib> almaidinajad, quattro dei tuoi repo non hanno ancora raring
<ramingo> cosa vuol dire raring?
<ramingo> non capisco
<enzotib> almaidinajad, non parlavo con te
<ramingo> ah scusa
<enzotib> ramingo, non parlavo con te, parlavo con almaidinajad
<enzotib> uff, quanti errori
<ramingo> scusami ancora
<enzotib> almaidinajad, in realtà due di quelli non supportano nemmeno quantal
<almaidinajad> enzotib, vabbè diciamo che sapevo a cosa andavo incontro se cancello tutti questi repo che mi danno errore e poi mi reinstallo i pacchetti manualmente?
<almaidinajad> ramingo, ubuntu 13.04 è raring
<enzotib> almaidinajad, ti posso dire, se vuoi, quali sono i repo da cancellare
<ramingo> ok grazie
<almaidinajad> vai enzotib,
<enzotib> spe' che elaboro meglio
<almaidinajad> ramingo allora come hai installato? quando ti chiedeva affianca la 13.04  a windows 8, cancella e dai tutto lo spazio alla 13.04 oppure hai fatto altro?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, grep -l quantal /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<ramingo> no almaidinajad  ho installato normalmente facendola partizione del disco
<ramingo> quindi a finaco di win 8
<almaidinajad> hai proprio scelto la voce affianca a windows 8, ramingo?
<ramingo> si ho proprio scelto affianca win8
<almaidinajad> ramingo e non ti compare il grub quando riavvii? perchè in quel caso fà tutto l'installazione
<almaidinajad> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> almaidinajad, output?
<ramingo> Si almaidinajad non mi compare il grub quando riavvio
<almaidinajad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623675/ , ecco enzotib
<ramingo> e mi va direttamemente su win 8
<almaidinajad> ramingo hai scaricato la versione a 64 bit
<almaidinajad> ?
<ramingo> si 64 bit
<enzotib> almaidinajad, ma non avevi installato da zero?
<ramingo> Spiega per favore .... prima c'ea win 8 e poi ho nstallato ubutntu
<almaidinajad> enzotib, io si da zero perchè?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, e hai copiato la /etc/apt della vecchia installazione?
<ramingo> scusa stavi parlando con un altro
<Svass> sera
<almaidinajad> si, enzotib. perchè, c'è qualcosa che non và?
<almaidinajad> enzotib, intendo nel codice
<enzotib> almaidinajad,  la vecchia installazione veniva da un avanzamento?
<almaidinajad> no enzotib, quantal installato pure da zero, perchè? cosa non ti convince, magari ho fatto qualcosa che non ricordo
<enzotib> almaidinajad, vedo dei file con distUpgrade alla fine
<almaidinajad> ramingo, se hai scelto affianca a windows 8, ed è la versione a 64 bit dovrebbe fare tuto in automatico. però c'è una soluzioine attendi un attimo
<ramingo> ok grazie
<almaidinajad> dunque enzotib, sinceramente non ricordo a cosa si riferisce tualatrix, ma se non sbaglio l'ho inserito a mano
<cristian_c> Switch, ciao
<enzotib> almaidinajad, cominciamo a cancellare tutto quello che non serve
<almaidinajad> quindi tutto l'ultimo output? enzotib
<enzotib> almaidinajad, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*distUpgrade
<Switch> Ciao .. ti ho mandato un DM di ringrazimento .. spero ti sia arrivato .. non sono molto pratico di chat ..
<enzotib> almaidinajad, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.save
<cristian_c> Switch, l'importante è che hai scampato l'ira della tua Lei
<cristian_c> XD
<Switch> :-) piu o meno ..
<almaidinajad> fatto enzotib,
<enzotib> almaidinajad, ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Switch> ho iniziato ad usare ubuntu tre anni fa, l'ho installato qui a casa e mi sono trovato bene.  Adesso devo usare un pc per lavoro  da marzo  e mi hanno sconsogliato  di non usare winzooz perchè qui perchè la.. .. behh sai cosa dico io: non ci riesco proprio
<almaidinajad> ecco enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623702/
<almaidinajad> ramingo, scusa la cosa più semplice che puoi fare e disattivare il secure boot direttamente all'avvio del PC
<enzotib> almaidinajad, grep quantal /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<almaidinajad> ramingo, il portatile aveva windoww 8 preinstallato?
<ramingo> d'accordo almaidinajad ma non so come si fa... devo entrare nel bios?
<Switch> tribulo a metterlo a posto , chiedo aiuto  faccio tribulare delle brave persone some Cristian_c ma a conti fatti è sicuramnete meglio linux
<ramingo> si aveva preinstallao
<ramingo> win8
<almaidinajad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623713/, ecco enzotib
<almaidinajad> ramingo dovresti entrare nel bios anche se non si chiama più così
<almaidinajad> purtropppo cambia da pc a pc la combinazione dei tasti da tenere premuto, ramingo
<ramingo> ok almaidinajad per entrare devo usare f10 su questo computer
<enzotib> almaidinajad, proviamo un sudo apt-get update, e vediamo l'output
<ramingo> e poi trovo l'opzione divattivare secure boot
<ramingo> ci provo almaidinajad spengo il computer riavvio e poi ti faccio sapere
<ramingo> ciao e grazie
<almaidinajad> ok, ramingo
<almaidinajad> mi sa che non è andata bene enzotib, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623734/
<Gf99> madwifi per 13.04?
<Gf99> la mia scheda atheros ha smesso di funzionare...
<tylernoise> hello
<almaidinajad> enzotib, se disabilito direttamente tutti i repo e poi li vado aggiungendo quando inserisco i programmi che vado installando, enzotib
<tylernoise> I've a problem with the install
<tylernoise> ragazzi non riesco ad installare xubuntu
<enzotib> almaidinajad, forse è la cosa più semplice
<enzotib> almaidinajad, ma alcuni ci sono per quantal e non per raring, non ancora
<enzotib> almaidinajad, e magari qualcuno c'è per raring ma non per quantal
<tylernoise> nn trovo proprio l'install
<enzotib> per cui c'è un po' da sbattere
<tylernoise> qualcuno mi può suggerire?
<enzotib> !xubuntu | tylernoise
<ubot-it> tylernoise: xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<tylernoise> grazie ma l ho già scaricato
<enzotib> e allora?
<tylernoise> solo che tra tutte le cartelle non iriesco
<tylernoise> a scaricarlo
<tylernoise> l unico file che sembra l install che pesa 1 gb e passa e in formato VLC!
<almaidinajad> enzotib, è vero però la lista dei pacchetti installati c'è l'ho. se faccio un diff con quella che ci sono installati ora vedo quello che manca no? e poi mi vado installando manualmente i vari programmi, che dici enzotib ?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, sì sì, dicevo che è ok, stando attento ai possibili problemi
<ramingo> ciao almaidinajad provato ma non è successo nulla...la versione di ubuntu me l'ha scricata il tecnico del computer non vorrei che sia quella a 32 bit io ci riprovo...
<almaidinajad> ok, enzotib, una cosa come mi consigli di eliminare i repo?
<almaidinajad> ramingo, controlla se c'è i386 o amd64 nel nome del file immagine
<enzotib> almaidinajad, da software-properties-gtk
<enzotib> tylernoise, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<tylernoise> grazie enzo mo do un occhiata!
<ramingo> ok provo a vedere grazie ancora lo scarico e domani se ci riesco ti faccio sapere grazie ancora almaidinajad e buona serata
<almaidinajad> ciao ramingo
<almaidinajad> enzotib, le chiavi le cancello pure o le lascio? se si come?
<Gf99> La mia scheda wifi è una: product: AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg
<tylernoise> ENZOTIB devo riscaricare altri 796mb?? L'ho già scaricato!
<tylernoise> O sono altri file
<mattia> ciao
<enzotib> tylernoise, ma se l'hai già scaricato qual è il problema? non sai come usare il file iso?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, disabilita solo e la chiavi rimangono
<mattia> posso chiedere un info? please
<enzotib> !chiedi | mattia
<ubot-it> mattia: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tylernoise> esattamente ENZOTIB!
<mattia> per installare ubuntu, una volta che ho messo l'iso su disco e riavviato; da lì poi posso installarlo su usb?
<cristian_c> Gf99, spiega tutta la storia
<enzotib> !installazione | tylernoise
<ubot-it> tylernoise: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> tylernoise, prima di tutto controlli se è corrotta la iso
<cristian_c> mattia, dalla live sì, ma prima provala (senza installarla)
<tylernoise> si ho controllato ho preso XUBUNTU per la mia versione di XP!
<tylernoise> ho un ''vecchio'' pc portatile
<mattia> si si, dici per vedere se i driver funzionano bene? cmq si la provo però volevo metterla su usb, grazie mille!
<cristian_c> tylernoise, quindi hai controllato l'hash?
<cristian_c> mattia, ma infatti fai una live usb
<cristian_c> mattia, poi la installi su disco
<Gf99> Difficoltà varie con 12.04 poi risolte con madwifi 5_2012. ora, dopo update 13.04 e procedura solita make && sudo make install && make clean ottengo messaggi di errore
<cristian_c> Gf99, i madwifi hanno il rovescio della medaglia
<cristian_c> instabilità
<Gf99> già, qualche alternativa'
<tylernoise> semplicemente IL FILE DI INSTALL E' IN VLC!
<cristian_c> Gf99, sì, disinstallali
<cristian_c> Gf99, sempre che sia ripristinabile la situazione precedente
<cristian_c> Gf99, io con i compat ho fotutto il sistema
<cristian_c> *fottuto
<cristian_c> !md5 | tylernoise
<ubot-it> tylernoise: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Gf99> disintallo cosa e come?
<cristian_c> tylernoise, controlla l'hash della iso
<cristian_c> Gf99, i madwifi
<cristian_c> Gf99, li hai compilati?
<Gf99> si
<cristian_c> Gf99, serve conoscere tutte le operazioni che hai eseguito
<cristian_c> Gf99, dall'ultima alla prima
<almaidinajad> enzotib, pensi che boot repair mi possa aiutare con il secure boot?
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, il secure boot è una rogna
<cristian_c> chcché se ne dica
<cristian_c> *checché
<almaidinajad> al momento l'ho disabilitato cristian_c, ma ogni volta che devo passare a windows 8 è una rogna abilitarlo o meno
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, non mi ricordo se win8 necessita per forza del secure boot attivato per avviarsi
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, hai fatto una ricerca sul forum?
<Gf99> 1) scaricato madwifi-0.9.4-r4180-20120502.tar.gz 2) tar xzf madwifi-0.9.4-r4180-20120502  3) cd madwifi madwifi-0.9.4-r4180-20120502 4) make && sudo make install && make clean
<cristian_c> Gf99, e basta
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> nient'altro?
<Gf99> si, non vede la scheda pur essendo accesa
<cristian_c> Gf99, il punto è che l'avrai installati
<cristian_c> Gf99, ma non li hai caricati
<cristian_c> se ti sei fermato al make install
<cristian_c> ma dovrei vedere la guida wiki per sicurezza
<Gf99> attendo?
<almaidinajad> cristian_c, win8 non necessita del secure boot per avviarsi ma, grub non funziona quando lo scelgo come avvio in modalità gpt(con secure boot disabilitato)
<tylernoise> ma un S.O che si installa da solo?
<tylernoise> ahah
<Gf99> alla 12.04 c'era l'opzione abilita driver aggiuntivi, dalla 12.10 in poi è sparita...
<cristian_c> Gf99, hai toccato anche questo file: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ?
<cristian_c> Gf99, c'è , ma da un'altra parte
<Gf99> si vero ma 2 anni fa alla 11.10...
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, come scegli la modalità gpt? :)
<cristian_c> tylernoise, in che senso?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> Gf99, è in sorgenti software
<cristian_c> *Sorgenti
<almaidinajad> cristian_c, ho sbagliato volevo dire con il secure boot disabilitato
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, rischio di confondermi
<Gf99> ho seguito anch'io la "vecchia" guida wiki
<cristian_c> riscrivi la frase
<cristian_c> Gf99, sì, ma controlla il gestore Driver aggiuntivi
<tylernoise> cristian: non so come installare sto xubuntu! Non c'è un icona install come nella maggior parte dei programmi? XD Ho scaricato 790mb di xubuntu e mo non so come installarlo! E' la prima volta che lo installo! Installai anni fa UBuntu! ma era totalmente diverso! Cmq sono su piattaforma XP! quindi nn so come installare!
<cristian_c> Gf99, magari non avevi fatto quello
<cristian_c> tylernoise, da che lo conosco io si installa sempre in live
<cristian_c> tylernoise, a volte ho utilizzato l'alternate
<cristian_c> ma cambia poco
<tylernoise> uhm allora: io cosa devo fare x installarlo? Ho la cartella xubuntu.. che devo fa? grazie!
<tylernoise> uhm allora: io cosa devo fare x installarlo? Ho la cartella xubuntu.. che devo fa? grazie!
<cristian_c> tylernoise, masterizzi la iso (se non è corrotta) e carichi la live
<cristian_c> ti ho già risposto
<almaidinajad> cristian_c, sai io come sono confuso :), volevo dire che con il secure boot disabilitato non riesco a far avviare windows 8 da grub
<tylernoise> la iso sarebbe quel file da 1gb e passa no? che programma uso x masterizzare? tipo diamond tools? e dove carico sta live? -.-
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, ma la riga di win 8 c'è nel grub?
<cristian_c> !iso | tylernoise
<ubot-it> tylernoise: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Gf99> cristian_c  dove trove il gestore driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> tylernoise, ma ti consiglio di controllare l'hash della iso prima, non si sa mai
<cristian_c> Gf99, te l'ho detto prima, in Sorgenti software
<almaidinajad> si, ma non si avvia win 8 cristian_c
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, ok
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, hai fatto una ricerca sul forum?
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, che pc hai?
<almaidinajad> lenovo, cristian_c. al momento non è un problema win8 mi serve solo per masterizzre i blu ray cosa che da linux a quanto pare non si può fare
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, ok, nessuno ti critica, anzi win8 è un ottimo sistema dal punto di vista della leggerezza
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, il punto è: hai fatto una ricerca sul forum per quanto riguarda l'ultima cosa che mi hai detto?
<cristian_c> (essendo un problema generale)
<almaidinajad> cristian_c, si ma non c'è nulla che si addica al problema
<Gf99> cristian_c Trovato, grazie. ma schermata vuota: "nessun driver proprietario in uso"
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, strano, visto che i pc venduti con win 8 sono già molti
<cristian_c> Gf99, sicuro di aver seguit la guida wiki fino in fondo?
<cristian_c> *seguito
<almaidinajad> cristian_c, in realtà avevo intenzione di restituire la licenza, dato che non ho neanche un cd di ripristino e chiedere un rimborso a Microsoft
<almaidinajad> cmq ora sono troppo stanco per pensare a tutto vado cristian_c  a presto
<Gf99> Riprovo passo passo
<cristian_c> Gf99, no, più che altro spiegami dove ti sei fermato con la guida
<pegaso> salve, uso ubuntu 13.04 e ho un'adattatore wireless belkin usb (matricola f9l 1004v1). vorrei usare questo per il wifi, ma quando lo collego, inserisco password e tutto non riesce a collegarsi, cioè dopo un pò che prova dice "disconnessa, si è ora fuori rete". cosa potrei fare per risolvere? grazie!
<cristian_c> pegaso, collegalo alla porta e digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !paste | pegaso
<ubot-it> pegaso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pegaso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623871/
<cristian_c> pegaso, entra nel network manager
<pegaso> entrato
<cristian_c> pegaso, scheda Senza fili
<cristian_c> pegaso, fatto?
<pegaso> ne ho 2, poichè in uso attualmente ho due adattatori, penso che comunque quella giusta sia quella con i segnali più potenti. entro in quella
<pegaso> ecco, ci sono
<cristian_c> pegaso, controlla bene
<cristian_c> pegaso, scegli la connessione della belkin
<cristian_c> pegaso, e fai clic su Modifica
<cristian_c> pegaso, fatto?
<pegaso> no, un momento, io sono entratoin "rete", dovevo andare in qualche altro posto?
<cristian_c> pegaso, ?
<cristian_c> pegaso, a che punto ti sei fermato?
<cristian_c> pegaso, hai selezionato la scheda Senza fili?
<pegaso> alla pagina di configurazione con elencate tutte le reti wifi del belkin
<cristian_c> pegaso, devi aprire la finestra Connessioni di rete
<Gf99> cristian_c mi sono fermato al punto abilitare il nuovo driver con il gestore dei driver con restrizioni
<pegaso> ok, ora ci sono, però di scheda di reti wifi c'è n'è solo una, che devo fare?
<cristian_c> Gf99, allora ti conviene disinstallare i madwifi
<cristian_c> pegaso, hai selezionato la scheda Senza fili?
<Gf99> come faccio?
<pegaso> si
<cristian_c> Gf99, a ritroso, generalmente
<cristian_c> Gf99, devi usare l'uninstall
<cristian_c> pegaso, che connessioni ci sono?
<Gf99> procedo
<pegaso> sono su connessioni di rete, c'è ethernet, banda larga mobile e wifi.
<cristian_c> Gf99, sai come usare l'uninstall?
<cristian_c> pegaso, wifi, come ti ho detto prima
<pegaso> ok, wifi selezionato, ora?
<cristian_c> pegaso, che connessioni ci sono?
<pegaso> la vodafone di casa mia ed altre usate una sola volta.
<cristian_c> pegaso, quella che stai tentando di far funzionare ovviamente
<pegaso> ci sono
<cristian_c> pegaso, cioè la più recente in Ultimo uso
<cristian_c> pegaso, selezionala e fai clic su Modifica
<pegaso> sisi certo, ho cliccato su modifica
<Gf99> mai usato, provo così? make && sudo make uninstall && make clean
<cristian_c> pegaso, scheda Impostazioni IPv6
<cristian_c> Gf99, no
<cristian_c> Gf99, lo trovi nel makefile
<pegaso> ok
<cristian_c> Gf99, apri il makefile
<cristian_c> pegaso, fatto?
<pegaso> sisi sono in ipv6
<cristian_c> pegaso, in Metodo che cosa è attivato?
<pegaso> "Automatico"
<cristian_c> pegaso, seleziona Ignora
<pegaso> fatto
<cristian_c> pegaso, fai clic su Salva
<pegaso> salvato
<Gf99> aperto, sto leggendo
<cristian_c> pegaso, fai clic su Chiudi
<vlt> cristian_c: ?
<pegaso> chiuso, ora provo a connettere?
<cristian_c> Gf99, ci dev'essere un'opzione uninstall
<cristian_c> vlt, ??
<cristian_c> pegaso, se hai chiuso il NM, sì
<vlt> cristian_c: wiki internazionale?
<cristian_c> vlt, sì
<pegaso> cristian_c, grazie, potrei disconnettermi un attimo x la prova, torno subito
<cristian_c> vlt, te l'ho scritto ore fa XD
<cristian_c> pegaso, ?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> Gf99, trovato?
<Gf99> vista
<cristian_c> Gf99, se hai dei dubbi, postamelo su pastebin
<cristian_c> Gf99, ma comunque dovrebbe bastare un sudo make uninstall
<Gf99> sono nuovo della chat, cos'è pastebin?
<pegaso_> cristian_c, mi fa lo stesso lavoro di prima...
<cristian_c> !paste | Gf99
<ubot-it> Gf99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> pegaso, dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> pegaso, oppure: sudo service networking restart
<pegaso_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623941/
<cristian_c> IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready
<cristian_c> sul pastebin vechio
<cristian_c> ora vedo il nuovo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> *vecchio
<cristian_c> uhm, funza
<pegaso_> dici che va?
<Gf99> postato, visto?
<cristian_c> hai due reti
<cristian_c> wlan0 e wlan1
<cristian_c> due wireless, scusa
<cristian_c> pegaso_, wlan0 va
<cristian_c> Gf99, posta il link qui in canale :D
<cristian_c> pegaso_, ma qui si rischi di far confusione
<cristian_c> pegaso_, non so quale conf hai aperto prima
<cristian_c> *rischia
<Gf99> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623951/
<cristian_c> Gf99, era meglio l'intero file, comuqnue prova
<cristian_c> *comunque
<Gf99> cristian_c ecco l'intero file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623959/
<yaya_> Device Drivers ->Generic Driver Options  dove è in ubuntu 12 sto percorso?
<cristian_c> yaya_, e il contesto?
<yaya_> devo installare un driver compatù
<yaya_> anzi, il driver compat apposito per la mia scheda wireless
<yaya_> ma
<cristian_c> Gf99, va beh, prova: sudo make uninstall
<yaya_> The iwlwifi-3945 driver will look for the file iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode using the  kernel's firmware_loader infrastructure.  In order to function  correctly, you need to have this support enabled in your kernel.  When  you configure the kernel, you can find this option in the following  location:
<yaya_> Device Drivers ->                 Generic Driver Options ->                         Hotplug firmware loading support
<cristian_c> yaya_, sei sicuro di volero fare?
<yaya_> si
<yaya_> sicurissimo
<cristian_c> yaya_, poi i compat wreless c'entrano come i cavoli a merenda con la ricompilazione del kernel
<yaya_> nel read me del driver c'è scritto questo....
<cristian_c> yaya_, magari si tratta del firmware
<yaya_> cristian te lo metto su paste bin
<cristian_c> yaya_, perché vorresti compiere un'operazione di questo genere?
<cristian_c> iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode
<Gf99> Cristian_c fatto il sudo make uninstall, e mo? riparto da capo?
<yaya_> è un operazione scellerata lo so
<cristian_c> yaya_, di solito basta sostituire il firmware esistente con uno più aggiornato
<cristian_c> nel caso delle schede intel
<cristian_c> Gf99, no
<yaya_> eh ma a me serve proprio questo che ho scaricato
<yaya_> perchè sto facendo una prova
<cristian_c> yaya_, appunto, se è scellerata opta per un'operazione sensata
<cristian_c> yaya_, ho capito, ma questo non è un canale di sperimentazioni
<yaya_> daje cristian... se non provo non imparerò mai! nel caso reinstallare ubuntu ci vuole 15 min
<cristian_c> Gf99, se non avevi fatto altro, credo basti
<cristian_c> Gf99, è andato a buon fine l'uninstall?
<yaya_> nel caso mi volessi dare una mano.. ecco a te cristian http://pastebin.com/YiH6F2TX
<cristian_c> yaya_, ci sono altri modi per imparare
<Gf99> credo di si, vuoi vedere l'esito del terminale?
<cristian_c> yaya_, appunto, si parla di copiare il firmware
<cristian_c> Gf99, mi fido, però se sei sicuro va bene così
<yaya_> quidni cristian che devo fare esattamente?
<Gf99> quindi reinstallo madwifi? o reboot? o compat?
<stevr1it> salve, su ubuntu 13-04 ho installato samba ma non si vede ne la gui ne funziona qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> yaya_, prima di tutto vedi se è abilitato il supporto nella configurazione del kernel
<cristian_c> Gf99, no
<cristian_c> Gf99, io andrei con reboot
<yaya_> O_O cioè? come lo vedo?
<cristian_c> yaya_, sul wiki è scritto
<Gf99> ok provo
<cristian_c> !kernel | yaya_
<ubot-it> yaya_: Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<cristian_c> yaya_, ma non devi ricomplare, devi solo controllare
<yaya_> mmm... quidni di tutta quella papardella, cosa fa la caso mio?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> yaya_, devi imparare, ma sopratutto devi imparare a leggere
<cristian_c> almeno il wiki
<yaya_> si ma alle 23 di sera , dopo 6 ore di studio per gli esami, il mio cervello è nel paese dei balocchi
<cristian_c> yaya_, appunto
<cristian_c> yaya_, e ti vuoi lanciare in quest'operazione, a quest'ora?
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> LOL
<yaya_> sono un kamikaze professionista
<cristian_c> -,-
<yaya_> (tanto il pc è di mia madre u.u)
<yaya_> quindi! NO PROBLEMA xDD
<cristian_c> appunto, facio obiezione di coscienza
<cristian_c> *faccio
<yaya_> ho il suo consenso!
<cristian_c> mmmm
<yaya_> o almeno lei è convinta che io glielo stia aggiustando
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> appunto, non posso
<yaya_> infatti gli dovrò rimettere windows
<yaya_> sopo che il mio esperimento sarà andato in porto
<cristian_c> yaya_, buona idea, mettiti subito all'opera
<yaya_> ma solo dopo
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> yaya_, scusa, ma non puoi semplicemente installare ubuntu su un supporto esterno e poi fare tutti gli esperimenti che vuoi?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ciao, sai aiutarmi con samba? l'ho instalalto e non lo trovo da nessuan parte, e vorrei usare la rete.. mah, grazie
<cristian_c> così non tocchi alcun hard disk
<cristian_c> stevr1it, si usa da terminale
<cristian_c> stevr1it, c'è anche una pagina wiki apposita
<cristian_c> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<stevr1it> critgià guardata, ma il probelma è che on mi appare
<vlt> cristian_c: Sì, l’hai scritto. Ma perché?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, * si usa da terminale *
<cristian_c> vlt, se eri curioso di vedere come procede lo sviluppo di ubntu touch e su quali device :D
<yaya_> cristian ! ubuntu su supporto esterno viene tuttio salvato in ram!
<yaya_> quando spengo tutte le modifche scompaiono
<cristian_c> yaya_, no, quella è la live
<cristian_c> yaya_, io parlo di installazione vera e propria
<Gf99> cristian_c non va!
<cristian_c> come fosse un hard disk
<cristian_c> Gf99, beh, abbiamo ripristinato la situazione precedente
<cristian_c> è normaloe
<cristian_c> *normale
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ci sto riprovando grazie
<cristian_c> lol
<Prova> seratutti
<vlt> cristian_c: Non mi ricordo o_O
<cristian_c> vlt, cosa?
<Gf99> capisco, ora che facciamo?
<yaya_> cristian ma nel tuo link non fa altro che parlare di compilazione, installazione e bla bla bla
<yaya_> come vedere non dice nulla
<cristian_c> Gf99, lshw | grep network
<cristian_c> non so se è il comando giusto
<cristian_c> Gf99, altrimenti: sudo lshw
<cristian_c> yaya_, no, c'è anche la parte configurazione
<yaya_> è basterebbe sto comando per vedere  make gconfig
<cristian_c> yaya_, ci sono quattro alternative , mi pare
<cristian_c> differenzia per interfaccia
<yaya_> appuntu con ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma fanno la stessa cosa
<yaya_> basta che metto quel comando e vedo tutto?
<Gf99> posto tutto il listato?
<cristian_c> yaya_, lì puoi vedere le opzioni e controllarle
<cristian_c> Gf99, su pastebin
<yaya_> se il pc esplode , la senti tu a mia madre!
<yaya_> xD
<cristian_c> yaya_, eh, ma a te basta controllare
<cristian_c> nient'altro
<yaya_> make: ***  Nessuna regola per generare l'obiettivo "gconfig".  Arresto.
<cristian_c> yaya_, le opzioni che ci sono nel readme
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> yaya_, si vede che non sei nella directory giusta
<Gf99> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624025/
<yaya_> vabbè lo faccio domani mattina
<yaya_> mo sto dormendo
<cristian_c> Gf99, ma sei senza driver?
<cristian_c> yaya_, lol
<yaya_> cristian io avevo oggi pomeriggio installato un driver compat
<yaya_> ma mi è bastato fare
<yaya_> make
<yaya_> sudo make install
<yaya_> e poi abilitarlo
<cristian_c> !enter | yaya_
<ubot-it> yaya_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> yaya_, eh, ma lui non ha trovato nulla in Driver aggiuntivi
<Gf99> dove lo vedi?
<cristian_c> Gf99, nell'output che hai postato
<cristian_c> Gf99, se guardi con: lspci -k
<Gf99> linea?
<cristian_c> avrai la  conferma
<cristian_c> 251 circa
<Gf99> pare che sia senza driver....
<cristian_c> Gf99, l'avevo detto io che i madwifi facevano casino
<cristian_c> Gf99, hai provato lspci -k?
<Gf99> andavano da dio fino alla 12.10, ora provo lspci -k
<cristian_c> lol
<vito_> salve
<Guest44796> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<Guest44796> salve
<Guest44796>  qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Gf99> posto il pezzo x atheros?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest44796
<ubot-it> Guest44796: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Gf99, sì
<Guest44796> ok
<Guest44796>  come faccio a creare il  file  immaggine di ubunto avendo i file  scaricati?
<cristian_c> Guest44796, che file hai scaricato?
<Guest44796> i  file di ubunto 13.04
<Gf99> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624057/
<Guest44796> thenks
<yaya_> !cristian_puzza! magari il bot lo conosce come comando
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yaya_> ecco bot!
<yaya_> sei inutile!
<cristian_c> Guest44796, quali file?
<yaya_> lol xD
<cristian_c> !abuso | yaya_
<ubot-it> yaya_: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<yaya_> cristian non ti facevo permaloso!
<cristian_c> Gf99, dopo la riga Subsystem cosa c'è?
<Guest44796> che mi hai postato'?
<cristian_c> Guest44796, niente, ti ho fatto una domanda
<Guest44796> i file che servono per l'istallaazione del sist operativo
<cristian_c> Guest44796, ancora non hai detto quali file!
<Gf99> Riposto da Ethernet fino alla fine http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624065/
<cristian_c> Gf99, eh, sì, senza driver
<cristian_c> i madwifi hanno fatto terra bruciata
<Guest44796> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso - archivio ISO 9660 Joliet, dimensione non-compressa di 821.267.548 bytes
<Guest44796> ci sei?
<Gf99> grave?
<cristian_c> Gf99, boh, cerco un attimo
<cristian_c> Guest44796, controlla l'hash della iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | Guest44796
<ubot-it> Guest44796: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> Guest44796, se corrisponde, poi masterizzala
<Guest44796> mi serve solo sapere se li dovo copiare solo su un cd  se  no   come  creare il file immaggine?
<cristian_c> Guest44796, la iso è il file immagine
<Guest44796> si  lo  so  ma  qua non c'è  nessuna  iso
<cristian_c> Gf99, ath5k
<cristian_c> Gf99, asp
<Guest44796> immezzo a questi file
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> Gf99, cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<cristian_c> Guest44796, controlla tramitela pagina wiki
<Guest44796> a  li  estraggo  giusto  ed ecco  la   iso
<Guest44796> ?
<cristian_c> Guest44796, no
<cristian_c> Guest44796, ma l'hai letta la pagina wiki?
<Guest44796> bisogna iscriversi
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Gf99, fatto?
<Guest44796> a  no  ecco  la  avevo  aperta e mi aveva reindirizzato  cmq  grazie  errore   mio
<Gf99> beh secondo la wiki madwifi non è una sorpresa che siano in black list http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624082/
<cristian_c> Guest44796, confronta l'hash della iso con quello ufficiale
<cristian_c> Gf99, ma tu avevi detto di non averlo fatto
<cristian_c> Gf99, di esserti fermato prima
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> bah
<Gf99> sorry, mi sembrava di averlo postato....
<cristian_c> mmmm
<Guest44796> cristian  ma  mi  consiglia  la  versione per 9 mesi ho la lts?
<Gf99> ho sequito la wiki...
<cristian_c> Gf99, mi avevi detto di esserti fermato perché non trovavi Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> e i blacklist vengono dopo
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Madwifi
<Guest44796> black  che?
<cristian_c> Guest44796, non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> Guestnon era per te
<Gf99> infatti non ci sono, posto il blacklist?
<cristian_c> Guest44796, tu devi soltanto controllare l'iso
<cristian_c> Gf99, l'hai già postato
<cristian_c> Gf99, cosa non ci sono?
<cristian_c> Gf99, il fatto è che eri andato avanti lo stesso
<Guest44796> si  ma  ti  ho  chiesto    se  è meglio la lts?
<cristian_c> Gf99, quindi, ripristina il file
<cristian_c> Guestbeh, sì
<cristian_c> Guest44796, che versione hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> la 12.10?
<Guest44796> per  64   la  prima
<Gf99> come faccio? edito il blacklist.conf
<Guest44796> no  la 13.04
<cristian_c> Guest44796, beh, la lts dura di più
<cristian_c> come duracell
<cristian_c> Guest44796, la 13.04 è più aggiornata
<cristian_c> fai tu
<cristian_c> Guest44796, a questo punto, masterizza la 13.04
<Guest44796> allora  vado  con  la  lts   normale  o  quella  della  comunità?
<cristian_c> Guest44796, ma prima controlla l'iso
<cristian_c> Guest44796, quindi vuoi scaricare la 12.04?
<cristian_c> Gf99, come hai fatto prima
<Guest44796> no  la  13.04
<cristian_c> Gf99, quando hai apportato le modifiche al file
<cristian_c> Guest44796, sei un po' confuso
<cristian_c> :D
<Guest44796> lts   dico  ho  lts  comuniti
<cristian_c> Guest44796, tu hai già scaricato la 13.04
<cristian_c> che non è lts
<Gf99> al tempo della 11.10
<cristian_c> Guest44796, la lts è la 12.04
<Guest44796> si  ma  posso  riscaricarla  non  è  un  problema
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Guest44796
<ubot-it> Guest44796: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<cristian_c> Gf99, ma hai fatto l'avanzamento?
<Guest44796> anne  ok  vado  ciao
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest44796> grazie
<cristian_c> prego
<Gf99> certo passo passo fino alla 13.04
<cristian_c> Gf99, allora può essere quello
<cristian_c> Gf99, comunque, ripristina il file, ormai
<Gf99> tolgo dalla blacklist il ath5k? e poi?
<cristian_c> Gf99, devi proprio cancellare tutte le modifiche
<cristian_c> Gf99, riportare il file come prima
<Gf99> siamo rimasti pochi ma buoni :-) ho fatto solo le modifiche della wiki, intendi il file blacklist come prima?
<cristian_c> Gf99, sì
<cristian_c> ovvio
<cristian_c> Gf99, se la wiki ti dice di fare delle modifiche
<cristian_c> per ripristinarlo basta cancellare quelle modifiche
<Gf99> e poi reboot sperando che ricarichi il driver?
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> direi di sì
<cristian_c> Gf99, gli ath5k, nel tuo caso
<Gf99> Hopeful, provo
<ggfhbfgh> hola
<ggfhbfgh> cristian
<Gf99> non me lo fa salvare..
<ggfhbfgh> ?
<cristian_c> Gf99, devi aprirlo con i permessi
<cristian_c> ggfhbfgh, chi sei?
<cristian_c> troll?
<ggfhbfgh> cristian  sono  quello  di  prima
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> vito?
<ggfhbfgh> riguardo  al  confronto con md5
<ggfhbfgh> si
<cristian_c> ggfhbfgh, fatto?
<ggfhbfgh> cde56251d6cae5214227d887dee3bab7  ./pics/red-upperleft.png 0730e775a72519aaa450a3774fca5f55  ./pics/red-lowerleft.png cd8aa5e7fa11b1362ef1869ac6b1aa56  ./pics/blue-lowerleft.png 92091902d3ca753bb858d4682b3fc26b  ./pics/logo-50.jpg 461cbc7ff94fdea8008cab34b611abb8  ./pics/blue-upperright.png 9e18ae797773b2677b1b7b86e2aff28d  ./pics/blue-lowerright.png 20d4bdecfa6d980d663fb5b93d37a842  ./pics/red-lowerright.png a025c46d5daf227adfda5
<ggfhbfgh> come  si   fa  a  controllare?
<cristian_c> ggfhbfgh, mmm
<cristian_c> ggfhbfgh, temo che non hai letto la guida
<ggfhbfgh> bugia
<cristian_c> ggfhbfgh, cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<ggfhbfgh> mi  chiede  di  confrontare l'impronta
<ggfhbfgh> ebbene  io  apro il file  ma  ci  sono  tutti  questi  numeri
<cristian_c> Scaricare e installare winMD5Sum.
<cristian_c> -,-
<ggfhbfgh> 8d72e2db7e72e13813731eab37a14d26          questa è  quella  giusta
<cristian_c> ggfhbfgh, quindi non hai letto la guida
<ggfhbfgh> ok
<cristian_c> Fare clic con il tasto destro sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione Invia a → winMD5Sum
<cristian_c> Una volta completato il checksum del programma copiare la corrispondente hash da questa pagina, incollarla nella casella di testo in alto e fare clic su Compare.
<cristian_c> Apparirà un messaggio di avviso che confermerà o meno la validità del file .iso. Nel caso i codici risultassero differenti procedere ad un nuovo download del file .iso.
<cristian_c> ggfhbfgh, tutto qua.
<ggfhbfgh> grazie  ancora
<ggfhbfgh>   notte
<cristian_c> ggfhbfgh, fai tu
<ggfhbfgh> per  chi  dorme
<cristian_c> lol
<ggfhbfgh> thank
<cristian_c> ggfhbfgh, ma almeno corrisponde?
<cristian_c> Gf99, io devo uscire
<cristian_c> Gf99, i driver ci sono ora?
<Gf99> cristian_c ho modificato black list con successo (wifi ancora ferma) aspetta un attimo controllo i driver
<Gf99> qual'era il comando per vedere i driver?
<cristian_c> Gf99, lspci -k
<Gf99> non ci sono ancora
<Gf99> che dici, passo da qui? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<cristian_c> Gf99, no
<cristian_c> Gf99, però ora è tardi
<cristian_c> Gf99, può essere che siano stati rimossi del tutto dal kernel
<Gf99> ok a domani sera, molte grazie comunque
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> notte
<maui> ciao, ho un problema, dopo aver installato ubuntu su usb riavvio il pc togliento cd e usb ( la chiavetta ), e mi dà un errore e windows non si avvia più
<URUS> chi sa dove hai installato ubuntu :)
<URUS> scarica xboot
<URUS> su un pc windows
<URUS> metti la chiavetta in quel pc
<maui> ho bisogno della chiavetta inserita per avviarlo, come faccio a ripristinare tutto
<URUS> metti isolinux è metti la chiavetta su il pc con windows che non si avvia
<maui> io volevo solo che nella chiavetta ci fosse ubuntu
<URUS> poi avvia dal primo hd
<URUS> ma hai un altro pc ?
<maui> si
<URUS> allora fai come ti ho detto
<maui> solo che non ho capito cosa devo fare
<URUS> ok
<maui> metto la chiavetta e anche iso su cd?
<URUS> formatta la chiavetta
<URUS> e il cd buttelo via
<URUS> per modo di dire
<URUS> scarica https://sites.google.com/site/shamurxboot/
<URUS> su un pc windows
<URUS> ok ?
<maui> ok
<maui> ci sono
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-02
<URUS> hai formattato la chiavetta ?
<maui> non ancora
<URUS> fallo recupera eventuali dati prima se ti servono
<URUS> dimmi quando hai fatto
<maui> cioè in pratica col programma che metto su chiavetta formattata mi ripristina il boot loader di windows ( o mbr )
<URUS> nessuna delle due
<maui> formattata
<URUS> avvia solo windows
<URUS> ora lascia la chiavetta iserita e avvia xboot
<maui> ho scricato il programma dell link
<URUS> dimmi quando hai fatto
<maui> avviato il programma ora?
<URUS> sotto a dx ce creare usb giusto clicca la
<URUS> dopo selesiona isolinux e fai ok
<maui> ora mi chiede quale boot loader installare
<maui> ok
<maui> fatto
<maui> adesso riavvio e poi?
<URUS> vai nella chiavetta e vedi se ci sono dei file
<maui> si ci sono
<URUS> metti la chiavetta su il pc che windows non si avvia
<URUS> e fai partire il pc da usb
<maui> ok
<maui> e poi cosa devo fare?
<URUS> ti comparira un menu giusto ?
<URUS> seleziona avvia dal primo hd e windows partira
<URUS> poi da windows con calma ti cerchi una guida come riparare la mbr direttamente dal os o ti crei una recovery disc per poterlo fare
<maui> e poi funzionerà anche senza chiavetta?
<URUS> se repari la mbr si altrimenti no
<URUS> ma tu stai facendo ?
<maui> scusa forse mi sono spiegato male... io volevo proprio chiedere come ripristinare mbr di windows
<URUS> devi scaricare
<URUS> la recovery disc di windows 7 e entrare nel prompt
<URUS> e eseguire dal cd bootrec
<URUS> ma se lo fai su windows è meglio
<URUS> recovery disc windows 7 32bit http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?25ny9ag4l2u5ja1
<URUS> assolutamente la DEVI masterizzare su cd
<maui_> scusate
<maui_> mi è saltata la connessione
<URUS> e segui questa guida
<URUS> http://www.chicchedicala.it/2009/10/27/ripristinare-il-master-boot-record-di-windows-7/
<maui_> cmq volevo scusarmi di stressarti così e grazie
<URUS> 02:12:21 - URUS: ma se lo fai su windows è meglio
<URUS> 02:13:12 - URUS: recovery disc windows 7 32bit http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?25ny9ag4l2u5ja1
<URUS> 02:13:34 - URUS: assolutamente la DEVI masterizzare su cd
<URUS> 02:14:16 - maui_ [5238679a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.82.56.103.154] è entrato nella stanza.
<URUS> 02:14:17 - maui_: scusate
<URUS> 02:14:28 - maui_: mi è saltata la connessione
<URUS> 02:14:35 - URUS: e segui questa guida
<URUS> ci sei ?
<URUS> maui_?
<Cri> buon giorno
<Valgio63> Buongiorno a tutti!
<Valgio63> Qualcuno è pratico di bash=?
<Valgio63> c'è nessuno?
<Valgio63> ok a più tardi.
<glpiana> ola
<veind1987> Ciao ragazzi
<veind1987> ho un problema e spero possiate darmi una mano. Nella configurazione di vsftpd riesco a creare l'utente e assegnarli una cartella specifica senza che lui possa navigare in altre cartelle. Solo che non ho la possibilità di eseguire l'upload con quell'utente
<Guest18202> buongiorno
<Guest18202> ho un hp dv4000con ubuntu 12.04lts volevo testare la 13.04
<Guest18202> ma il cd non si avvia
<glpiana> Guest18202, come lo hai preparato?
<Guest18202> ho scaricato la iso con torrent
<Guest18202> e masterizzata
<glpiana> Guest18202, masterizzata come?
<Guest18202> nero
<glpiana> Guest18202, non con cosa, come
<Guest18202> devo usare track-at-one
<Guest18202> a bassa velocità
<Guest18202> oppure disc-at-once
<Guest18202> ?
<glpiana> Guest18202, le iso non vanno masterizzate come dati, ma come tali. perchè tu abbia usato nero, avendo ubuntu 12.04 a disposizione non lo capisco. ma se proprio vuoi usare windows vengono consigliati altri programmi
<glpiana> !installazione | Guest18202
<ubot-it> Guest18202: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest18202> ho usato masterizza iso
<glpiana> Guest18202, con altri cd si avvia?
<Guest18202> comunque anche se faccio il passaggio alla versione successiva quindi dalla 12.04 alla 12.10 da aggiornamenti al riavvio ho schermo nero
<Guest18202> è osibile che la scheda video non sia supportata?
<glpiana> Guest18202, con altri cd si avvia?
<Guest18202> possibile
<Guest18202> no con la 12.10 no
<Guest18202> fino alla 12.04 non ho mai avuto problemi
<glpiana> Guest18202, rispondimi, ora in questo istante, con altri cd fa boot da cd?
<Guest18202> boot da cd solo fino alla 12.04
<glpiana> Guest18202, ma il cd della 13.04 viene letto, boota e poi da schermo nero o non viene proprio considerato?
<Guest18202> esatto
<enzotib> lol
<OverMe> \o/
<glpiana> -.-
<Guest18202> fa il boot
<glpiana> <Guest18202> ma il cd non si avvia
<glpiana> Guest18202, devi deciderti
<Guest18202> poi si vede la schermata violetta con il logo in basso e poi va in schermata nera
<glpiana> o l'una o l'altra cosa: fa il boot o no?
<Guest18202> boot parziale direi
<glpiana> Guest18202, e perchè prima dicevi che non si avvia da cd?
<glpiana> Guest18202, comunque premi un tasto, scegli la lingua, premi F6, scegli nomodeset e poi avvialo e vedi se va
<Guest18202> ok ti ringrazio per ora, ora devo uscire di fretta con tempo riprovo magari rimasteizzo da ubuntu e mi ricollevo con voi in chat durante la fase di boot
<Guest18202> grazie ancora
<akis24> giorno
<billo> buon giorno
<billo> a tutti
<billo> avrei un problema relativo a flash player
<glpiana> illustralo
<billo> non riesco a togliere la spunta dall'accelleratore grafico a causa del malfunzionamento dello stesso
<billo> c'è un file in cui togliere la spunta
<glpiana> dove?
<billo> si dove si trova il file di configurazione  dove si può editare e togliere l'opzione
<glpiana> ah, era una domanda!
<billo> yes
<glpiana> billo, io non ne ho idea. ma hai provato ad avviare altre applicazioni in flash, tipo youtube, radio, giochini, per vedere se da altri applicativi il menu contestuale funziona?
<billo> si
<billo> si vede a scatti ed in modo irregolare
<billo> ovunque in tutti i siti dove è richiesto flash player
<billo> dovrei togliere la spunta ma non riesco
<skid91> buongiorno a tutti
<billo> ciao skid
<skid91> qualcuno mi puo seguire per un problema in fase di installazione su ubuntu ?
<jester-> !qualcuno | skid91
<ubot-it> skid91: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<skid91> ho un problema durante l'installazione di ubuntu
<skid91> installo da win7
<skid91> riavvio
<jester-> da win?
<skid91> da windows 7
<jester-> non c'è piu
<glpiana> billo, non riesci perchè non ti appare la finestra o per altro motivo?
<jester-> 13,04?
<skid91> con la 12.10
<skid91> ho provato anche con la 13.04
<skid91> un attimo e continuo
<billo> la finestra c'è ma non riesco ad eseguire i comandi all'interno
<glpiana> billo, comandi? c'è solo da cliccare su un quadratino
<skid91> dunque.... quando riavvio e continuo l'installazione all'inizio sembra che vada.. carica la schermata di installazione con la schermata da terminale
<jester-> billo: intendi installazione dentro a winz?
<billo> lo so ma non riesco
<glpiana> billo, se lo fai su un video di youtube, il video lo pausi o no?
<skid91> e successivamente si impalla e mi appare una schermata nera con roba a casaccio bianca
<billo> non essendo visualizzato correttamente il box non lascia operare in modo normale
<billo> skid l'unica release che ha funzionato è il derivato lubuntu
<glpiana> billo, bah, prova a cancellare la directory nascosta .macromedia che sta nella tua home
<skid91> non mi parte nessuna release
<billo> fatto ma non succede nulla
<glpiana> billo, devi riavviare il browser
<OverMe> billo, se non funzia prova a farlo con il video a tutto schermo
<billo> fatto ma nulla
<glpiana> billo, fatto cosa? sei collegato via browser. non lo hai chiuso
<billo> uso altro browser
<skid91> qualcuno ha la soluzione al mio problema?
<billo> skid scarica il file iso aprilo salvando in una directory di win e poi lancia wubi
<skid91> fatto
<glpiana> billo, che magari sta usando flash. per cui chiudi tutto, rimuovi la directory di cui sopra e riprova
<skid91> non è il problema di riuscire a farlo partire
<skid91> ma il problema
<skid91> è che mi fa questo
<skid91> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/download/file.php?id=7410&mode=view
<billo> ok provo a chiudere tutto
<skid91> quando continuo l installazione dopo il riavvio
<Ab3L> skid91: sicuro che il cd d'installazione non abbia difetti?
<Svernagovich> ragazzi non riesco a selezionare alcune cartelle del mio archivio come preferite e non riesco a capire il motivo
<skid91> non sto installando da pc... ho installato il wubi... e no ... ho provato altre volte l'insatllazione da cd sul mio pc e su altri... su altri va ... sul mio no
<skid91> esco.... aspetto una risposta
<skid91> ciao
<MuSh> giorno
<MuSh> Per visualizzare in tempo reale le modifiche fatte ad un file di log che comando posso usare da terminale?
<MuSh> ogni volta devo ridare cat
<enzotib> MuSh, tail -f nomefile
<enzotib> (o less +F nomefile)
<MuSh> grazie enzotib
<Svernagovich> enzotib, posso rubarti un minuto??
<enzotib> Svernagovich, dimmi
<Svernagovich> enzotib, non riesco a scgliere le mia cartelle preferite per creare unalista delle mie cartelle preferite nel riquadro di sinistra del mio gestore caja, sapresti damri qualceh indicazione su come fare??
<enzotib> Svernagovich, caja? cos'è=
<enzotib> ?
<Svernagovich> è il gestore del desktop mate sostitutivo di nautilus
<Svernagovich> comunque ho lo stesso problema anche con nautilus...
<Svernagovich> in generale anche con una serie diversa di programmi... tipo ad esmpio dropbox o soundconverter, o deluge, non riesco aseleziona re amio piacimento la cartella di default...
<Svernagovich> enzotib, mi sono spiegato
<Svernagovich> ??
<enzotib> Svernagovich, mah, non ho capito il problema, ogni applicazione funziona a modo suo, quindi non è lo stesso problema se parli di diverse applicazioni
<enzotib> e poi che sarebbe "la cartella di default"?
<Svernagovich> cerco di spiegarmi meglio
<Svernagovich> sai rendere una cartella del tuo harddisk come preferita?
<enzotib> Svernagovich, preferifa per chi?
<Svernagovich> per te
<enzotib> che significa "rendere preferita"?
<Svernagovich> mi riferisco auna di quelle cartelle che usi maggiormente
<enzotib> o fai riferimento a cosa concrete, o mi sa che non ci possiamo capire
<Svernagovich> aspetta che faccio un immagine del mio schermo
<enzotib> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Svernagovich> con la freccia indico la lista delle cartelle preferite... http://imagebin.org/256158
<Svernagovich> bene a quella lista vorrei aggiungere altre cartelle... che sono poi quelle che uso maggiormente
<Svernagovich> adesso spero di essere stato chiaro enzotib
<enzotib> Svernagovich, ok, quello è nautilus, e io non lo uso, sorry
<lucaghost> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problemino da esporvi che mi è nato ieri sul mio ubuntustudio 13.04: ogni volta che clicco e apro un programma mi appare una finestra di log-in dove devo ridigitare la pw... come elimino questo problema?
<Svernagovich> più che nautilus quello è caja enzotib ma comunque credo che il sitema sia similare per tutti i file mianager
<enzotib> Svernagovich, no, per esempio thunar non ha questa cosa
<Svernagovich> una volta mi bastava trascinare la cartella in quella posizione e la cartella veniva aggiunta alla lista
<MuSh> Ragazzi, secondo voi ci sono errori in questa configurazione??? http://nopaste.info/00dc877fdf.html
<enzotib> Svernagovich, ma anche se fosse simile in altri programmi, non è detto che la soluzione sia la stessa
<Svernagovich> adesso tutto ciò no mi è possibile... sembra che ci sia un problema nelle restrizioni
<Svernagovich> è come se mi fosse proibito effettuare questa operazione
<Svernagovich> il problema continua acnhe quando avvio il programma da terminale con sudo
<lucaghost> scusate ragazzi, qualcuno ha idea di come mai ad ogni apertura di programma 13.04 mi chiede il login?
<enzotib> lucaghost, screenshot
<enzotib> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> lucaghost, e poi, ogni ma proprio ogni programma?
<lucaghost_> ho qualche problema con lo screenshot... se clicco su un programma mi chiude tutto e riappare il login al centro e in alto a destra le funzioni di spegnimento/sospensione/riavvio e il pulsante per il contrasto elevato...
<enzotib> lucaghost_, hai fatto qualche modifica recentemente?
<lucaghost_> in pratica non ho idea di come fare uno screenshot di quella schermata
<lucaghost_> no non ho modificato/aggiornato nulla mi è comparsa da ieri sera.
<enzotib> lucaghost_, ora come sei collegato qui in chat?
<lucaghost_> con il sistema in oggetto... ogni volta che mi loggo con la password posso utilizzare il programma che ho cliccato e mi riapre la sessione precedente
<lucaghost_> p.s. mi apre jackctl a avvia il server...
<enzotib> lucaghost_, non sto capendo niente, cerca di essere più chiaro
<lucaghost_> ok, faccio uno schema: avvio ubuntustudio, accedo senza richieste di pw, mi trovo jackctl aperto e avviato. clicco su firefox e mi compare sfondo del desktop senza barra e finestre ma con solo una finestra al centro con la casella per la password per avviare una nuova sessione di xfce ed il tasto accedi. in alto a destra solo 2 icone: una mi apre un menù a tendina con: arresta - sospendi - riavvia, l'altra è la funzione contras
<lucaghost_> se accedo mi riapre la sessione
<enzotib> lucaghost_, quindi il sistema riesci ad usarlo, oppure no?
<lucaghost_> si funziona ma chiede password in continuazione nascondendomi nel frattempo tutto il desktop
<enzotib> lucaghost_, con Ctrl-Alt-F1 e Ctrl-Alt-F7 puoi cambiare la modilità da grafica e testo e viceversa
<enzotib> lucaghost_, vai in modalità testo e controlla lo spazio disponibile con df -h
<lucaghost_> mi chiede la password, e una volta digitata mi risponde "login incorrect"
<enzotib> si vede che non la scrivi bene
<lucaghost_> provata e collaudata... è quella ma mi risponde così... ora ritento altre 2 volte per sicurezza..
<cyberpork> BUONGIORNO A TUTTI
<cyberpork> ragazzi ho un problemissimo a cui non riesco a venirne a capo
<lucaghost_> niente da fare la pw è giusta ma mi risponde login incorrect
<cyberpork> da un pò di tempo sia firefox che chrome
<enzotib> lucaghost_, la tua password contiene caratteri particolari?
<enzotib> !enter | cyberpork
<ubot-it> cyberpork: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cyberpork> non mi fanno più ascoltare l'audio dai siti con flash
<cyberpork> tipo youtube
<lucaghost_> no 7 caratteri minuscoli
<cyberpork> scusatemi allora ripeto: da un pò di tempo sia firefox che chrome non mi fanno più ascoltare l'audio dai siti con flash, tipo youtube, ed inoltre non mi compaiono nella schermata delle application nelle impostazioni audio. uso Xubuntu 12.04
<cyberpork> ho provato a disinstallare e reinstallare gli applicativi ma non è servito a niente, dove posso metter mano per risolvere questa situazione?
<lucaghost_> sto notando che se non chiudo jackctl funziona il menu per spegnere il pc, mentre se lo chiudo mi manda a quella famosa schermata...
<lucaghost_> può essere d'aiuto?
<lucaghost_> magari un conflitto con jack... ma non capisco cosa possa centrare con la gestione delle sessioni..
<cyberpork> nessuno sa indicarmi dov'è il problema?
<cyberpork> enzotib, non potresti aiutarmi per favore?
<cyberpork> ragazzi scusate ma ho un problema, da un pò di tempo sia firefox che chrome non mi fanno più ascoltare l'audio dai siti con flash, tipo youtube, ed inoltre non mi compaiono nella schermata delle application nelle impostazioni audio. uso Xubuntu 12.04
<jester-> cyberpork: prova a resettare il portachiavi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<jester-> cyberpork: ed è ora di pranzo
<cyberpork> jester-, grazie ora provo
<jester-> cyberpork:  cat /proc/ciuinfo | grep sse2
<cyberpork> jester-, File o directory non esistente
<jester-> cyberpork:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<jester-> sorry
<cyberpork> no, ;)
<jester-> cyberpork: hai una cpu vecia e serve flash v edio
<jester-> cyberpork: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<cyberpork> jester-, flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc arch_perfmon bts aperfmperf pni monitor est tm2 xtpr pdcm dtherm
<cyberpork> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc arch_perfmon bts aperfmperf pni monitor est tm2 xtpr pdcm dtherm
<jester-> cyberpork: fa vedere nel paste dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<cyberpork> jester-, quindi è stat colpa dell'aggiornamento?
<jester-> cyberpork: la studio è un tarocco
<jester-> mi pare non sia piu nemmeno uffuciale
<jester-> !paste | cyberpork
<ubot-it> cyberpork: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cyberpork> jester-, http://pastebin.com/6XtqGTZD
<cyberpork> jester-, non ho la studio. al più ho aggiunto qualche componente dopo per audioediting
<lucaghost_> ubot-it: xfce
<ubot-it> xfce is Desktop Environment predefinito di Xubuntu. ( http://www.xfce.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Xfce
<jester-> cyberpork: è corretto, mi sa che sono le impostazioni audio della studio
<cyberpork> jester-, non ho la studio!
<jester-> installa pavucontrol avvia un video flash e controlla che fa
<cyberpork> jester-, già fatto non compare nelle applications
<cyberpork> jester-, ne firefox ne chromium
<cyberpork> jester-, gli altri programmi di riproduzione vanno benissimo
<jester-> reinstalla flashplugin-installer e cancella la cartella .macromedia
<cyberpork> jester-, ok
<cyberpork> jester-, niente di nuovo
<jester-> cyberpork: i resto tipo mp3 suona?
<cyberpork> jester-, si funziona tutto
<cyberpork> jester-, pure con jack funzionano tutti i programmi, ora ho disinstallato jack e compagniabella pensando di risolvere ma niente
<Nunzio> ciao a tutti
<cyberpork> jester-, funziona tutto tranne i video nei browser
<jester-> cyberpork: non so che altro pensare
<Nunzio> non riesco ad installare ubuntu 13.04 a fianco di windows 8
<cyberpork> jester-, sto disperato le ho provate tutte
<cyberpork> jester-, cmq grazie del supporto ;)
<jester-> cyberpork: sulla kakkaubuntu sto vedendo che funza
<jester-> Nunzio: passi fatti?
<busy87> Nunzio che tipo di installazione stai facendo?
<cyberpork> jester-, in che senso?
<lucaghost_> enzotib provo a disinstallare jack con apt-get autoremove e lo reinstallo... vedo se cambia qualcosa...
<jester-> cyberpork: che browser usi
<cyberpork> jester-, firefox e ho provato pure su chromium ma uguale situation
<jester-> cyberpork: sudo dpkg --purge flashplugin-installer e poi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> e orova a rinominare la .mozilla
<jester-> cancella .macromedia
<cyberpork> jester-, già fattp
<lucaghost> niente da fare... tutto uguale... non so proprio come uscirne
<cyberpork> jester-, abbandono la sfida
<cyberpork> jester-, ci sarà qualche conflitto in pulseaudio
<cyberpork> jester-, dato ceh nelle impostazioni audio durante la riproduzione di video non esce il controllo del volume
<lucaghost> menu di login ad ogni click del menu... (ubuntustudio 13.04) Qualcuno ha avuto problemi del genere? (e soluzioni.. magari)
<busy87> lucaghost qual'è il problema?
<lucaghost> ciao busy87 , da ieri sera (nessuna modifica nel mentre) ogni volta che tento di aprire un programma dal menu mi "scompare" il desktop e mi compare una schermata con la richiesta di password per loggare una sessione di xfce... con in alto a dx 2 icone: una per riavvio/arresta/sospendi e l'altra per "contrasto elevato delle scritte".
<busy87> O.o
<lucaghost> in più all'avvio mi ritrovo sempre jackctl aperto ed avviato
<it-39> buongiorno
<busy87> hai provato a reinstallare xfce?
<TaLaDo> lucaghost, sicuro di non aver fatto nulla?
<lucaghost> sono un po' nuovo di ubuntu... sto prendendo pratica dei comandi più importanti... , TaLaDo - si niente modifiche prima del problema
<TaLaDo> lucaghost, lo usi slo tu quel pc?
<TaLaDo> *solo
<lucaghost> ho imparato ad usare il comando apt-get ma non ho provato a reinstallare xfce
<lucaghost> devo usare quello ho devo andare in qualche altra modalità?
<lucaghost> " o devo" scusate...
<lucaghost> scusate vado un po' veloce... seguo il tuo consiglio busy87 e installo xfce4 appenna uscito... vediamo che succede
<Valgio63> Ciao. eziotib!
<lucaghost> niente da fare sono tornato... ma sconfitto. ora ho xfce 4.10 ma è tutto uguale... non so più dove sbattere la testa..
<Valgio63> eziotib, ci sei?
<akhilleus> salve mondo
<Valgio63> salve a te XD
<Valgio63> qualcuno conosce bene bash ?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Valgio63> ok,come faccio a far attendere la chiusura di un processo in backgrond in uno script bash?
<enzotib> Valgio63: wait
<lucaghost> l'ora è giunta di salutarvi... riproverò in altro momento, grazie comunque dei suggerimenti finora dati.. buona giornata
<enzotib> Valgio63: non so se hai capito o se pensi che ti ho chiesto di aspettare: wait è un comando di bash
<Valgio63> enzotib, scusa mi avevano chiamato, sono al lavoro! Quindi basta un wait e rizzati?
<enzotib> Valgio63: sono su android, quindi non posso controllare se richiede parametri, cmq help wait
<Valgio63> in pratica converto un file wav in mp3 e poi cancello il wav, vorrei che si cancellasse dopo che ha finito la conversione, non prima!
<glpiana> Valgio63, e usare && ?
<Valgio63> ovvero? sono un p' gnurant im materia!
<glpiana> Valgio63, converti && cancelli
<glpiana> && termina il comando che lo precede ed esegue quello che lo segue
<Valgio63> termina....aspetta che abbia terminato?
<glpiana> Valgio63, sì, fai delle prove nel terminale. che cosa usi, gnome o kde o altro?
<Valgio63> glpiana, ho un'altro problemino, come faccio a far eseguire vino-server all'avvio con interfaccia mate? qualcosa mi aveva già detto enzotib, ma niente da fare!
<Valgio63> funge solo con gnome
<glpiana> mate? dovrebbe essere come per qualsiasi altra interfaccia basata su gnome. o metti mano alle impostazioni di condivisione e gli dici (penso con una spunta) di avviarsi all'avvio dell'interfaccia, oppure metti in applicazioni di avvio il comando... che puoi procurarti guardando cosa parte all'avvio di gnome
<glpiana> Valgio63, avvii gnome, apri un temrinale e dai: ps aux | grep vino          e vedi cosa viene avviato. te lo copi e lo mett in avvio automatico
<Valgio63> ci provo, ho il portatile accanto.
<Valgio63> glpiana,vecchio e assai lento, ci vorrà un po' xD
<billo> salve a tutti
<billo> sono riuscito a togliere la spunta sull'accelleratore hardware del plugin flash player che non funziona correttamente ma non cambia nulla
<billo> qualcuno ha qualche idea? grazie
<Valgio63> glpiana,se per mate l'avvio automatico è /etc/xdg/autostart, esiste già un lanciatore vino-server.desktop, quindi docvrebbe già andare, ma non lo fa.
<glpiana> Valgio63, non so che dirti. mate tra l'altro non è nei repository ufficiali per cui qui non c'è supporto al riguardo
<glpiana> billo, definisci meglio "non funziona"
<billo> come ieri continua a vedersi male a scatti ed a metà del video disponibile
<Valgio63> già! mi serviva perchè va un po' più veloce con mate. Vabbè, quando mi serve prenderlo in remoto lo lascio in gnome!
<glpiana> Valgio63, mi pare comunque assurdo che non abbia una configurazione di autostart, ma se vuoi ne parliamo in #ubuntu-it-chat
<billo> sia firefox che chromium danno lo stesso risultato
<glpiana> billo, e se visualizzi i video in html5?
<billo> ossia?
<billo> come mai nei plugins si vede shokwave ma non flash player?
<glpiana> billo, http://www.youtube.com/html5?hl=it&gl=IT
<billo> ok provo grazie
<skid> ciao a tutti
<skid> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<skid> sapete a cosa è dovuta questa immagine ?
<skid> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/download/file.php?id=7410&mode=view
<glpiana> skid, quando visualizzi sta roba?
<skid> inizio l'installazione da wubi in ambiente windows7 ,.... quando riavvio per continuare l'installazione, parte con la schermata di ubuntu in fase di caricamento e neanche dopo 30 sec esce questo
<skid> questo errore l'ho riscontrato su tutte le versioni di ubuntu
<glpiana> wubi? brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr brividi
<skid> ahahah perché?
<glpiana> skid, perchè non mi piace, tutto lì. sai, rischiare di ritrovarsi con due sistemi operativi inusabili in un colpo solo è un rischio che non vorrei correre
<skid> non ho di quel problema tranquilla...
<skid> tranquilla/o
<glpiana> o
<skid> ahahah pardon
<skid> comunque.. sai a cosa è dovuto ?
<skid> ho un Asus g51jx
<glpiana> skid, no. lo fa anche da live?
<skid> si ... lo fa in qualunque modo ....
<glpiana> skid, se lo fa anche da live io non installerei quella versione e proverei altro
<skid> le ho provate tutte.... ubuntu...kubuntu..... ecc.... 10.. 11... 12... 13
<skid> bel casino
<skid> vabbe io continuo
<skid> ciao e grazie
<glpiana> skid, se non vedi altro che quella schermata, cosa continui?
<roht> skid, perchè non te la installi in una pendrive
<roht> skid, questo Asus g51jx è un notebook antico?
<enzotib> Valgio63,
<assertcoke> Ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<assertcoke> Sto configurando un serverino casalingo, per una questione di esigenze ho installato la 13.04 desktop
<enzotib> !chiedi | assertcoke
<ubot-it> assertcoke: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<assertcoke> avrei la necessità di avviarlo senza schermo collegato per poi collegarmi via VNC
<assertcoke> ok, ci riprovo allora ;)
<glpiana> assertcoke, temo che se lo schermo non è collegato non puoi collegarti con vnc, ma potrei sbagliarmi
<assertcoke> Sto configurando un serverino casalingo, per una questione di esigenze ho installato la 13.04 desktop. Avrei la necessità di avviarlo senza schermo collegato per poi collegarmi via VNC.
<assertcoke> glpiana: con le precedenti versione sui vari forum ho trovato che si può fare mettendo mano al xorg.conf
<glpiana> assertcoke, avevi già messo in pratica la cosa?
<assertcoke> glpiana: no, ho solo letto che si poteva fare. Il fatto è che nella 13.04 non è presente di default xorg.conf e anche creando manualmente non ottengo nessun risultato :(
<glpiana> assertcoke, non so aiutarti
<assertcoke> glpiana: va beh, spero che ci sia qualcuno che mi sappia dare una mano. Anche perchè ho bisogno di una soluzione piuttosto tempestiva. Se no mi vedrò costretto ad installare una 12.04 o la 13.04 server.
<glpiana> assertcoke, e cosa cambierebbe con la 12.04 o la 13.04 server?
<assertcoke> glpiana: la 12.04 sicuramente supporta questa possibilità a quanto dice la rete. Mentre la 13.04 server essendo server è ottimizzata già per funzionare senza nessuno schermo collegato. Ovviamente tutte e due le soluzioni implicano il fatto che devo rieseguire una nuova installazione D:
<glpiana> assertcoke, vnc è fatto per visualizzare una sessione grafica. su ubuntu server non hai X e quindi non hai sessione graifica
<akis24> ciao
<enzotib> assertcoke, ci sei ancora?
<davegarath> hola. mi sono imbattuto in questo : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blktap-dkms/+bug/1157421 :/ il modulo blktap non va manco col 3.5.0-28-generic
<davegarath> ma non ho capito in che stato è la cosa
<krabador> davegarath, fix release
<enzotib> e poi parla di "precise", quindi dovrebbe essere risolto
<krabador> davegarath, è sulla carta, risolto
<assertcoke> glpiana: ovviamente qual'ora installassi la versione server ci butterei sopra anche X guarda qui http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-VNC.html
<enzotib> assertcoke, ti ho scritto un po' di minuti fa
<enzotib> assertcoke, perché vnc si può usare anche senza display grafico
<enzotib> vabbè, vedo che non gli interessa
<davegarath> enzotib: krabador a me da lo stesso problema segnalato :( non è che il pacchetto sta in -proposed ?
<enzotib> davegarath, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<assertcoke> scusami enzotib sto facendo cento cose insieme
<davegarath> 12.04.2
<assertcoke> enzotib, cosa mi hai scritto pochi minuti fa? non lo vedo...
<enzotib> assertcoke, sei riuscito a usare vnc?
<davegarath> enzotib: ho apt-get installato da -proposed ed in effetti va
<assertcoke> enzotib, con cosa?
<enzotib> assertcoke, eri tu che volevi usare vnc su una macchiana senza grafica e non ci riuscivi, oppure ho sognato?
<enzotib> davegarath, bon
<davegarath> enzotib: perché non lo portano in main ?
<davegarath> così per cuiriosità :)
<enzotib> davegarath, non conosco bene la policy con cui vengono aggiornati i pacchetti
<enzotib> davegarath, solo aggiornamenti di sicurezza e correzioni di bug, ma non credo *tutti* i bug, solo quelli critici, credo, eg
<enzotib> s/eg/eh/
<krabador> si, solo i bug critici
<assertcoke> enzotib, non essere arrogante se leggi bene la mia richiesta il problema è un altro. Devo avviare il serverino senza collegato nessun monitor,
<enzotib> assertcoke, arrogante??? volevo aiutarti, ma va a quel paese, va
<OverMe>  defaq
<assertcoke> enzotib, Sto configurando un serverino casalingo, per una questione di esigenze ho installato la 13.04 desktop. Avrei la necessità di avviarlo senza schermo collegato per poi collegarmi via VNC.
<enzotib> *plonk*
<assertcoke> va beh
<mook> ciao, è la prima volta che scrivo qui, ho un problema e non riesco a risolverlo
<enzotib> !chiedi | mook
<ubot-it> mook: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mook> grazie, non so perchè ma non riesco a montare una partizione ntfs, ho cercato nel forum ma non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema
<enzotib> mook, come hai provato?
<mook> oddio, al momento non mi ricordo di preciso, posso solo dirti che il problema è nato dopo che windows mi era impallato, da quello che capisco l'errore che mi dava è che la partizione sembrava ancora in uso da un altro sistema operativo
<enzotib> mook, in tal caso devi riavviare con windows, sistemare la partizione e poi riavviare con ubuntu, non c'è altro modo
<enzotib> mook, in qualche caso un ntfsfix può fare qualcosa, ma meglio evitare
<mook> fortunatamente è quello che ho fatto, sono riuscito a ripristinare windows, accedere alla partizione (che in windows funziona perfettamente) e spegnere correttamente il pc. poi ho avviato ubuntu ma mi da ancora lo stesso errore
<enzotib> mook, sudo fdisk -l, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | mook
<ubot-it> mook: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<motore> buona sera, chi sa come si fa a sbloccare il login all'account amministratore dopo 5 tentativi falliti????  12.04 LTS
<enzotib> motore, stai craccando il pc di un amico?
<URUS> motore: prova con konboot
<mook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626248/
<enzotib> mook, ce ne sono due una di circa 70G e una di circa 300G, giusto?
<skid> Ciao a tutti
<mook> dev3 e dev4 non riesco montarli, dev4 è quella condivisa, dev3 è quella di windows8, esatto, quella di 300 (dev4) è quella che mi interessa
<skid> a qualcuno gli è mai apparsa questa schermata ?
<motore> no, semplicemente stavo facendo l'aggiornamento.... però non andava causa driver della scheda video da cambiare . Da modalità di emergenze, utente root..... telinit 3 e poi quando dovevo accedere di nuovo ho sbagliato le password.....
<skid> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/download/file.php?id=7410&mode=view
<enzotib> motore, sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt, fammi vedere cosa scrive come errore
<enzotib> mook, sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt, fammi vedere cosa scrive come errore
<enzotib> motore, scusa, non era per te il messaggio precedente
<enzotib> mook, sempre su pastebin
<enzotib> motore, telinit 3 dove lo hai preso?
<motore> non va "sudo" sono qui con un utente non amministratore.....
<mook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626266/
<enzotib> mook, prova con sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda4 /mnt, fammi vedere cosa scrive come errore
<motore> enzotib, telinit 3 è una procedura ormai "consolidata" da quando avevo la 10.04. Poiché la scheda video non va d'accordo con i driver..... dopo ogni aggiornamento vado in modalità di emergenza, poi riavvio con telint 3 e poi dò il comando "sh NVIDIA ecc...ecc.." e  installo il driver NVIDIA e tutto funziona.
<motore> solo che stavolta ho fatto casino sbagliando il login per la fretta....
<mook> è una riga sola quindi te lo scrivo qui : fuse: mount failed: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata
<enzotib> mook, scrivi mount senza opzioni e fammi vedere
<mook> ok
<enzotib> motore, non voglio indagare oltre
<mook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626278/
<enzotib> mook, ls -l /mnt, senza che me lo fai vedere, controlla che c'è quello che ti serve
<motore> grazie, abbi pietà. Come posso fare per accedere di nuovo al login dell'account amministratore?
<enzotib> motore, avvia in recovery o da livecd+chroot e cambi la password dell'utente
<mook> posso fartelo vedere lo stesso? per me non è un problema
<motore> in recovery è possibile cambiare la password?  Intendi "shell con privilegi di root?"  e sai il comando?
<enzotib> mook, non mi serve vederelo, ma se è il contenuto del disco, allora l'abbiamo montato, anche se non puoi scriverci
<enzotib> motore, devi riavviare e al menu di grub scegliere qualcosa tipo opzioni avanzate e poi recovery
<mook> a dire la verità non lo vedo proprio più...
<motore> il comando poi è sudo password root ?
<enzotib> mook, ok fammi vedere quel ls -l /mnt
<enzotib> motore, no sudo passwd nomeuntente
<mook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626287/
<motore> ok ok chiaro . grazie enzo!!!
<motore> vado
<enzotib> mook, era questo il disco che volevi montare, o no?
<mook> si
<enzotib> mook, volevi scriverci o solo leggere?
<mook> tutte e due, come ho sempre fatto, il probema è che adesso non lo vedo proprio, è come se non esistesse. provo a riavviare?
<enzotib> mook, come non lo vedi?
<enzotib> e quel ls -l allora cos'è?
<enzotib> mook, forse vuoi vederlo da filemanager?
<mook> esatto, scusa, forse mi sono spiegato male
<enzotib> mook, hai ubuntu normale?
<enzotib> mook, poi toglimi una curiosità, su windows hai fatto uno shutdown completo? oppure hai ibernato o qualche altra cosa strana?
<mook> l'ultima versione
<mook> su windows sono riuscito a fare lo shutdown completo
<enzotib> mook, non si direbbe, il messaggio di errore del mount dice che non è così
<mook> ma inizio a credere che qualcosa sia andato storto
<mook> infatti
<enzotib> mook, siamo riusciti a montare la partizione, ma puoi solo leggere, non puoi modificare niente, al momento
<enzotib> (anche se te la faccio vedere con il filemanager)
<enzotib> mook, prova a riavviare in windows e a richiudere
<mook> ok, come posso vederla con il filemanager?
<akis24> sera
<enzotib> mook, nautilus /mnt
<mook> grazie mille
<mook> ora provo a riavviare, torno su win (sperando che si avvii) e vediamo cosa succede dopo
<mook> al max so come fare per salvare i dati su un hd esterno almeno
<davi> salve vorrei chiedere un aiuto
<enzotib> !aiuto | davi
<ubot-it> davi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<davi> sapete dirmi come si installa da terminale l'ftp server?
<calimero_82> salve ragazzi
<calimero_82> io ho la versione 12.10 devo cambiarla?
<OverMe> nessuno ti obbliga
<calimero_82> ci sono miglioramenti nella 13104?
<calimero_82> ci sono miglioramenti nella 13.04?
<OverMe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes#New_features_in_13.04
<enzotib> davi, sudo apt-get install
<enzotib> uhm
<enzotib> !ftp | davi
<ubot-it> davi: ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<davi> grazie !
<calimero_82> OverMe tu me lo consigli? o va bene lo stesso rimanere nel 12.10?
<enzotib> calimero_82, se non ne senti l'esigenza, resta con 12.10, ti eviti eventuali problemi, che possono sempre sorgere quando uno cambia sistema
<calimero_82> grazie enzotib
<mook> a quanto pare si è risolto tutto
<enzotib> bene
<mook> ti ringrazio!!! sei stato gentilissimo
<enzotib> figurati
<Pinus> buonasera  mi date per favore i comandi per istallare skype
<enzotib> !skype | Pinus
<ubot-it> Pinus: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<Pinus> grazie
<holaaa> salve!
<cristian_c> holaaa, ciao
<holaaa> in ubuntu 12 dove stanno i device driver?
<cristian_c> holaaa, ma intendi la confirazione del kernel
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *configurazione
<holaaa> si
<cristian_c> !kernel | holaaa
<ubot-it> holaaa: Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<holaaa> l'ho già letta! ma dove devo mettere il comando make gconfig
<holaaa> nel senso il quale cartela?
<cristian_c> holaaa, nel terminale se vuoi usare quell'interfaccia
<cristian_c> ma ce ne sono altre
<holaaa> si ma mi risponde
<holaaa> make: ***  Nessuna regola per generare l'obiettivo "gconfig".  Arresto.
<cristian_c> holaaa, ok, devi spostarti nella cartella dei sorgenti
<holaaa> O_O
<cristian_c> holaaa, ma mi pare sia scritto anche nella guida
<holaaa> sarebbe?
<cristian_c> sicuro di acverla letta?
<cristian_c> -,-
<holaaa> mo leggo meglio
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> *averla
<holaaa> cristian devo dare questo comando dunque? sudo adduser nomeutente src
<holaaa> opportunamente modificato?
<cristian_c> holaaa, no
<cristian_c> non c'entra niente
<holaaa> e alora di come spostarsi nella cartela sorgenti non dice niente
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !comandi | holaaa
<ubot-it> holaaa: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<holaaa> quale dei tre link devo cliccare?
<cristian_c> holaaa, volendo, tutti
<holaaa> il comando per spostarmi in una cartella lo so! CD
<enzotib> minuscolo
<holaaa> come faccio a sapere il percoso della cartella sorgenti?
<holaaa> lo so enzo
<holaaa>  come faccio a sapere il percoso della cartella sorgenti?
<akis24> holaaa:  cd /usr/src  a rischio tuo ..strada molto pericolosa da percorrere attento
<holaaa> dovo solo visualizzare i device dirver
<holaaa> ci sono altre strade?
<akis24> holaaa: i sorgenti sono li fossi in te lascerei perdere prima leggerei e molto..
<cristian_c> akis24, gliel'avevo detto, ma non vuol sentir ragioni :D
<akis24> cristian_c: avevo letto .. :))
<holaaa> ragazzi devo installare un maledetto driver
<holaaa> se questa è l'unica strada che faccio?
<cristian_c> akis24, nel sonno?
<akis24> hahahahah
<cristian_c> holaaa, ma che driver? Stai sperimentando
<holaaa> wireless
<cristian_c> holaaa, ma strada di che?
<holaaa> leggi il readme http://pastebin.com/Nv0M6KBy
<cristian_c> holaaa, se sono esterni non serve a molto
<holaaa> serve serve! fidati!
<cristian_c> holaaa, quello è il firmware
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> e basta un cp in /lib/firmware
<cristian_c> non devi installare alcun driver
<holaaa> tu mi hai linkato il kernel non io
<cristian_c> holaaa, io ho risposto alla tua domanda
<holaaa> allora famo na cosa
<holaaa> partiamo da capo
<cristian_c> holaaa, e prima di fare queste cose si dovrebbe studiare
<cristian_c> holaaa, ecco leggi il wiki
<holaaa> dammi sto wiki
<holaaa> vediam che dice
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> è quello di prima
<holaaa> quello sul kernel?
<cristian_c> !wiki | holaaa
<ubot-it> holaaa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> sì
<holaaa> ma che cavolo me ne faccio?
<cristian_c> holaaa, qui trovi tutto e di più
<cristian_c> lol
<holaaa> l'ho letto
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<cristian_c> ma non l'hai capito
<holaaa> mi hai dato il wiki sulla compilazione del kernel
<holaaa> e non  ho ancora capito cosa c'entra con ciò che devo fare io
<holaaa> o per lo meno potrebbe servirmi per questo step :  When you configure the kernel, you can find this option in the following location:           Device Drivers ->                 Generic Driver Options ->                         Hotplug firmware loading support
<cristian_c> holaaa, te lo dice lo stesso readme ed è la domanda che hai fatto all'inizio
<cristian_c> io vado nelle opzioni con make menuconfig
<holaaa> hai ubuntu?
<cristian_c> holaaa, il fatto che non lo capisci è un buon motivo per non farlo
<holaaa> ma il fatto che senza non ho il wireless è un buon motivo per tentare
<holaaa> nel caso vada male... reinstallo ubuntu
<holaaa> ci vogliono 10 minuti
<mibofra> chi mi cerca?
<holaaa> miobofra!
<holaaa> io!
<mibofra> ciao holaaa come va?
<cristian_c> holaaa, ah, ma vuoi ol wireless
<cristian_c> holaaa, che scheda hai?
<cristian_c> holaaa, guarda che non è necessario installare alcunché
<cristian_c> i driver sono contenuti nel kernel
<holaaa> si cristian devo mettere il compat
<holaaa> il compat me lo devo installare da me
<holaaa> bene mibofra
<cristian_c> holaaa, guarda che funza anche senza compat
<cristian_c> anzi, con compat peggiori, si solito
<holaaa> ma a me serve il compat u.u
<cristian_c> LOL
<cristian_c> *di
<holaaa> cristian a te basta quel comando
<holaaa> a me con make gconfig da errore
<akis24> holaaa: qualcuno.. " cristian_c  " cerca di farti capire che stai sbagliando ecco e non devi mettere mano al kernel ma tu duro eh ..
<cristian_c> akis24, avesse un motivo per farlo...
<cristian_c> un motivo valido, si intende
<holaaa> quindi cosa devo fare ! è la domands che ho fatto
<cristian_c> e poi se uno vuole sperimentare, impara da solo, non chiede aiuto sui comandi più semplici, leggi le guide wiki e bon
<mapreri> ciao a tutti! ho bisogno di un aiuto... ho installato i driver fglrx, e come al solito quando lo faccio, mi rompe qualcosa in unity (a livello utente) ora con i radeon (opensource) unity funziona per tutti gli utenti, tranne il mio :\ in pratica, caricando da lightdm (ma anche attraverso un startx) mi compare conky, le icone (quindi nautilus parte), ma non il launcher o il pannello. Se apro un terminale con ctrl+alt
<akis24> holaaa:  spiega che devi fare hai problemi col wifi ??
<cristian_c> akis24, è come il lamer che chiede aiuto su come craccare le reti
<akis24> :)
<mapreri> +t e do "unity", mi lavora un po, però sparisce la decorazione delle finestre, e il focus sul terminale, per cui mi tocca passare a una cosole
<cristian_c> mapreri, a meno che non sia un messaggio in codice, non capisco :)
<mapreri> ho già provato a eliminare .config/compiz-1, ma senza successo alcuno. L'ultima volta ho eliminato tutto quando non mi importava delle varie directory nascoste, ma vorrei evitare questa volta...
<mapreri> cristian_c: che non hai capito?? dovrei stare a scrivere in un normale utf-8! :)
<cristian_c> mapreri, sorry, ho letto sopra, scusa :P
<mapreri> (però son costretto a usare irsii, con cui non ho un buon rapporto ^^)
<mapreri> irssi*
<cristian_c> mapreri, ma prima fungevano i radeon?
<mapreri> cristian_c: yep
<mapreri> cristian_c: e attualmente funzionano per tutti gli utenti che ho
<holaaa> devo mettere i driver compat perchè devo fare un esperimento
<holaaa> chi è il lamer che deve craccare le reti? io?
<cristian_c> mapreri, beh, diciamo che forse acvresti dovuto reinstallare dei pacchetti dopo aver disattivato gli fglrx
<mapreri> cristian_c: tipo? non ho rimosso niente....
<cristian_c> holaaa, era una similitudine
<mapreri> cristian_c: ma dimmi, tanto vado d'accordo con il terminale ^^
<cristian_c> mapreri, sì, ma io so che i prprietari rimuovono dei pacchetti, mi pare
<cristian_c> mapreri, se googli vedi che è così
<cristian_c> mapreri, quando si rimettono gli open
<mapreri> cristian_c: paste.ubuntu.com/5626551 ← se ho ricopiato il numero giusto, qua dovrebbe esserci l'output di "unity > unity.log 2> unity.log"
<it-39> ciao
<mapreri> cristian_c: umh... mi è nuova... provo a vedere
<cristian_c> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<cristian_c> e poi:
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<mapreri> cristian_c: quello l'ho già dato
<cristian_c> $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 xserver-xorg-core
<mapreri> cristian_c: beh, se installi uno non puoi installare l'altro.... comunque non ho più pacchetti che hanno fglrx nel nome
<mapreri> ecco, provo questo
<cristian_c> mapreir, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 xserver-xorg-core
<cristian_c> *mapreri
<cristian_c> mapreri, e cancella xorg.conf, prima
<mapreri> cristian_c: sì, già ridotto all'inutilità, rinominandolo
<mapreri> cristian_c: ma perchè i :i386? ho un 64, che i mi servono i pacchetti per il 32?
<cristian_c> mapreri, a questo punto cancellalo proprio, non ti serve
<cristian_c> beh, sono compatibili
<mapreri> cristian_c: si, ora che dpkg riesce a gestire bene il multiarch sì
<mapreri> cristian_c: beh, ho scoperto che per qualche ragione ci sono installati quelli per entrambe le architteture..
<cristian_c> lol
<holaaa> in che directory si trova il file /boot/config 3.5.0-23-generic
<filo1234> holaaa: ?
<cristian_c> holaaa, ti seri risposto da solo
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *sei
<mapreri> cristian_c: niente, stessa cosa di prima
<cristian_c> di che colore era il cavallo bianco di napoleone?
<mapreri> cristian_c: nero, no? xD
<holaaa> nero cristian
<holaaa> si esattamnete
<cristian_c> mapreri, beh, entra in una shell tty e digita compiz --replace e unity --reset
<mapreri> cristian_c: il primo ha terminato con un 1
<holaaa> io ho messo gedit /boot/config 3.5.0-23-generic ma i file che mi apre sono bianchi
<cristian_c> mapreri, ma non da modalità ripristino
<mapreri> cristian_c: e il secondo pure
<cristian_c> 1?
<mapreri> cristian_c: non sono mica in modalità riprestino lol
<mapreri> cristian_c: è il codice di uscita del processo, non il runlevel l'1
<cristian_c> holaaa, hai inserito uno spazio
<mibofra> BetaBrain, che fai?
<mapreri> cristian_c: vuol dire che è uscito con un errore
<mapreri> ciao mibofra ^^
<cristian_c> mapreri, non capisco da dove digiti
<mibofra> ciao mapreri :)
<mibofra> siamo alla alpha14 :))
<mapreri> cristian_c: da una console, ho 4 console in cui sono loggato...
<filo1234> holaaa: ma cosa stai cercando mica l'ho capito
<mapreri> mibofra: ?
<mibofra> mapreri, di parole
<holaaa> dove lo spazio?
<filo1234> config 3.5.0-23-generic
<filo1234> dopo config
<filo1234> config-3.5.0-23-generic
<mapreri> mibofra: behm, prima di provarlo vorrei tornare ad avere il mio unity funzionante ;) anche se dovrebbe funzionare benissimo da console!
<mibofra> mapreri, sbagliasti chan :P
<mapreri> mibofra: umh... dici?
<mapreri> mibofra: non ricordo come si gestiscono le schede in irssi.. te lo ricordi?
<filo1234> holaaa: perchè vuoi toccare quel file?
<mapreri> cristian_c: altre idee?
<mibofra> mapreri, non li gestisce (o malissimo)
<filo1234> holaaa: # Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.
<holaaa> filo devo installare un driver compat
<holaaa> e devo modificare quel file secondo la guida
<mapreri> mibofra: si che le gestisce.... solo non mi ricordo come si switcha....
<filo1234> holaaa: leggi cosa c'è scritto all'inizio del file
<mibofra> mapreri, vedi il man :D
<filo1234> holaaa: # Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.
<filo1234> stai seguendo una guida farlocca
<holaaa> come farlocca?
<holaaa> è il readme del driver che ho scaricato
<filo1234> quale driver
<cristian_c> è un firmware infatti
<cristian_c> gh
<cristian_c> mapreri, forse mibofra ha qualche idea
<cristian_c> mapreri, forse ho capito
<cristian_c> il problema
<mapreri> mibofra: punto due del file /usr/share/doc/irssi/startup-HOWTO.html (con w3m si vede una favola^^)
<mapreri> cristian_c: ottimo! prova a sparare!
<mibofra> bene :)
<cristian_c> mapreri, secondo me è perché hai più tty aperte
<mibofra> cristian_c, infatti i firmware andrebbero sotto /lib/firmware
<cristian_c> con una sola non dvorebbe dare problemi
<cristian_c> riloggandoti però
<mapreri> cristian_c: wtf?? ho sempre avuto tty aperte!!
<cristian_c> mibofra, è da ieri che glielo dico del firmware
<cristian_c> :P
<filo1234> holaaa:  e che problema ha quella scheda?
<cristian_c> mapreri, ma per unity --reset e compiz --replace ti da errore
<holaaa> nessuno ! devo solo mettere quel driver
<cristian_c> è quello che dico
<holaaa> per
<cristian_c> giocare?
<holaaa> no
<holaaa> sperimentare
<mapreri> cristian_c: riprovo, ma non posso chiudere tty4, dove ho irssi aperto, e nel caso non posso dare comandi da qui.... (o forse se freezo irssi con ^Z...) boh, provo
<mapreri> anzi, prima aspetto che finisca di scaricare e installare gli aggiornamenti di saucy
<krostex> Salve a tutti, ho scaricato e masterizzato ubuntu 13.04,ma all'avvio dopo un po rimanela schermata viola,cosa fare ?
<cristian_c> krostex, intendi sulla live?
<krostex> si, inserisco il dvd,parte ma non arriva proprio alla schermata dove scegliere se installare ubuntu o andare live
<krostex> ho provato a riscaricare la iso a rimasterizzarla , ma fa la stessa cosa
<mapreri> cristian_c: niente, ho lasciato solo tty4 (questo) aperto, ma fa lo stesso. Ora vado a mangiare, vedo dopo di continuare
<cristian_c> krostex, che pc hai?
<cristian_c> mapreri, direi solo una aperta
<mapreri> cristian_c: sì, c'è solo questa aperta ora....
<cristian_c> uhm
<mapreri> cristian_c: vabbe, vado a cena. a dopo!
<cristian_c> mapreri, e stai scrivendo da quel pc?
<cristian_c> ok
<mapreri> cristian_c: mi becchi che sono ancora qua. sì, ora ho solo questo con un sistema operativo installato
<krostex> allora il pc è un pentium 4 prescott 3ghs,2gb ram
<krostex> scheda video ati radeon hd 5450
<cristian_c> krostex, hai controllato l'hash della iso?
<krostex> si si già fatto
<krostex> è tutto ok
<krostex> non sono proprio alle prime armi con GNU/Linux
<krostex> sto andando ora con opensuse
<krostex> ma volevo provare ubuntu
<cristian_c> krostex, beh, che iso hai scaricato?
<krostex> ubuntu 13.04 32 bit Desktop
<krostex> ora sto scaricando kubuntu 32 bit
<laserbuntu> ciao ho un problema con la mia 13.04, dopo aver aggiornato i driver della scheda video mi è scomparso il desktop (tutti i menù ed unity) come lo posso ripristinare?
<mapreri> ok
<mapreri> cristian_c: ?
<mapreri> cristian_c: yep
 * mapreri nota che su irssi non si usa /back per togliere away, ma si riusa /away.... non mi piace....
<cristian_c> mapreri, mi sembra strano che sullo stesso pc puoi chattare e contemporaneamente digitare comandi in tty
<Guest24326> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<URUS> Guest24326: si
<Guest24326> quando arresto il pc dopo 5secondi riparte da solo.grazie
<URUS> bello ahahha
<URUS> mai sentito
<URUS> prova da terminal
<URUS> sudo shutdown -h 0
<Guest92258> cristian_c: con due tty separate
<Guest24326> c'e' sempre una prima volta
<Guest92258> cristian_c: sono mapreri, sto cercando di riottenere il mio nick... :\
<cristian_c> Guest92258, sì, ma è sbagliato
<Guest92258> cristian_c: why?
<cristian_c> due tty separate non vanno bene
<cristian_c> uhm, non so
<cristian_c> però i comandi non vanno poi
<cristian_c> Guest92258, esperienza con altri utenti
<Guest92258> ho sempre usato un sacco di tty in contemporanea
<cristian_c> con una sola li prendeva
<Guest92258> ....
<Guest92258> mah
<cristian_c> beh, magari dipende dal tipo di comando
<Guest92258> cristian_c: prima ho provato con solo questa con irssi, unity l'ho lanciato da lightdm ed era lo stesso
<tatiscio> salve ragazzi ho un problema quando scarico dei file o cartelle intere da un supporto sul pc
<tatiscio> mi scarica sempre il 50% e poi si blocca
<cristian_c> Guest92258, non capisco
<cristian_c> Guest92258, ma stavi usando irssi?
<tatiscio> qualcuno può aiutarmi..?
<cristian_c> tatiscio, non è detto che si blocchi
<cristian_c> tatiscio, magari devi aspettare
<Guest92258> cristian_c: ora sto usando irssi (fammi domande semplici, e io ti rispondo in modo sintetico, forse ci capiamo meglio ^^)
<tatiscio> ma ci mette un bel pò
<tatiscio> credi sia normale
<ugone> tatiscio, come scarichi?  cosa fai per scaricare?
<cristian_c> tatiscio, dipende
<tatiscio> dalla mia fotocamera sul pc
<cristian_c> tatiscio, magari non hai un riscontro immediato a video, ma lavora
<cristian_c> tatiscio, con tanti dati o pchi dati? E quanto grossi?
<tatiscio> una 20 di foto
<mapreri> oh, son riuscito a riottenere il mio nick :\
<cristian_c> mapreri, io intendo prima
<mapreri> cristian_c: sì, usavo irssi
<ugone> tatiscio, che programma usi?
<mapreri> da console
<cristian_c> 20:57:48 <Guest92258> cristian_c: prima ho provato con solo questa con irssi, unity l'ho lanciato da lightdm ed era lo stesso
<tatiscio> le prime dieci me le carica in un lampo poi si blocca
<cristian_c> mapreri, mi chiedo come facessi anche a lanciare comand
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> *comandi
<mapreri> cristian_c: ctrl
<mapreri> ops
<cristian_c> mmmm
<mapreri> cristian_c: alt+f1 e avevo un'altra tty
<cristian_c> ok
<mapreri> cristian_c: alt+f2 e un'altra ancora, e in ognuna un comando diverso
<cristian_c> mapreri, qiuindi avevi irssi sul desktop
<cristian_c> mapreri, e nella tty hai digitato i comandi
<mapreri> cristian_c: dipende che intendi con desktop, l'ho sempre usato qui in tty4
<ugone> tatiscio, riesci a vedere la cartella immagini della fotocamera?
<cristian_c> mapreri, beh, allora...
<cristian_c> XD
<mapreri> umh
<mapreri> cristian_c: allora che?
<cristian_c> mapreri, io parlo di una sola tty aperta
<tatiscio> si si la vedo
<tatiscio> e anche le foto che ha già caricato
<mapreri> cristian_c: appunto, avevo una sola tty quando ho lanciato unity
<cristian_c> tatiscio, quando hai tanti dati, il riscontro a video può ingannare
<nicholas1955> ho spento da terminale...ma si e' riacceso
<cristian_c> mapreri, e quello stavo dicendo
<mapreri> umh..
<tatiscio> guarda adesso metto una cartella a scaricare e ti aggiorno
<cristian_c> mapreri, come facevi a chattare in irssi e contemporaneamente digitare i comandi?
<cristian_c> la cosa mi stupisce
<cristian_c> nicholas1955, ?
<mapreri> cristian_c: ah, quei comandi?? quando usavo apt-get? beh, prendevo e ricopiavo in un'altra console virtuale
<nicholas1955> mi si riaccende il pc quando do il comando arresta
<cristian_c> mapreri, ricopiare?
<nicholas1955> aiuto
<cristian_c> mapreri, comunque io parlavo dei comandi per compiz e unity
<mapreri> cristian_c: sì, erano semplici, insomma, i pacchetti si autocompletano con tab, bastava guardare un attimo e lo ricopiavo.
<cristian_c> !aiuto | nicholas1955
<ubot-it> nicholas1955: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> mapreri, ah, pensavo copia-incolla
<cristian_c> mi ero spaventato :D
<tatiscio> sono 56 foto e si è bloccato a 13
<mapreri> cristian_c: ah, lol
<nicholas1955> ok
<cristian_c> tatiscio, ripeto, forse devi aspettare
<tatiscio> ok aspetto :-P
<cristian_c> tatiscio, poi si completa a video tutto in una volta
<cristian_c> la progress bar
<cristian_c> tatiscio, su windows invece lo vedi in tempo reale
<cristian_c> a volte
<tatiscio> no nulla è la barra di caricamento è ferma
<cristian_c> appunto
<nicholas1955> il mio acer quando do' il comando arresta mi si riaccende dopo 3o4 secondi
<cristian_c> quanti dati sono?
<ugone> tatiscio se la fotocamera è con una sd ed hai un lettore di sd a volte fai prima a leggerla con il lettore esterno
<cristian_c> nicholas1955, che comando dai?
<cristian_c> nicholas1955, e perché usi un comando?
<ugone> o almeno qui mi rimane meglio fare cosi
<tatiscio> ok però voglio aspettare per vedere se carica lo stesso
<nicholas1955> faccio arresta e basta
<cristian_c> ugone, effettivamente con la mia fotocamera è più lento
<cristian_c> ugone, forse ha una connessione 1.0
<cristian_c> *1.1
<cristian_c> nicholas1955, quale comando digiti nel terminale?
<nicholas1955> mi era stato proposto sudo shutdwn-h 0
<cristian_c> nichiio uso un altro
<cristian_c> nicholas1955, io uso un altro
<cristian_c> nicholas1955, sudo halt
<nicholas1955> e si riaccende ugualmente
<ugone> cristian_c, ho una eos 450d e spesso leggendo la sd dalla fotocamera si addormenta e non riesce a finire
<nicholas1955> vorrei sapere come mai mi si riaccende quando faccio arresta
<cristian_c> ugone, io non ho avuto problemi di questo genere, magari è lenta sì
<ugone> mi trovo molto meglio a copiare il contenuto della ds tramite un lettore esterno con rsync
<cristian_c> nicholas1955, prova quello che ti ho suggerito
<cristian_c> ugone, sì, la sd è decisamente più veloce
<ugone> dipende anche da come fai le foto probabilmente se usi solo il formato raw o solo jpeg
<nicholas1955> ok cristian ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> ugone, a me le salva in JPG
<ugone> nel senso che le raw poi son parecchio + pesanti
<cristian_c> anche di qalche MB
<cristian_c> eh, maio ho soltanto un GB in sd
<cristian_c> *ma io
<tatiscio> raga è sempre ferma la barra e ha scaricato solo 13 foto di 56
<tatiscio> secondo voi che problema ho..?
<ugone> tatiscio fa una prova
<cristian_c> tatiscio, lascia aperto il nautilus
<cristian_c> tatiscio, e dicci se aumentano le icone
<cristian_c> viavia
<cristian_c> *
<tatiscio> scusa la mia ignoranza ma cosè il nautilus
<tatiscio> ..?
<ugone> il programma che ti fa vedere le cartelle
<cristian_c> tatiscio, è il file manager in gnome e unity
<tatiscio> nulla non spunta nemmeno una foto in più
<ubuntu__> Qualcuno usa remastersys su 13.04lts x64 ?
<ugone> tatiscio, apri un terminale e digita rsync -av /cartelladellafotocamera /cartella/didestinazione ovviamente  aggiusta gli indirizzi
<ugone> probabilmente sarà  rsync -av /media/fotocamera /home/utente/immagini/
<ugone> o qualcosa di simile
<cristian_c> tatiscio, facciamo una cosa, potresti provare a copiare da terminale
<tatiscio> l'ho scaricate direttamente dall'SD
<tatiscio> li ha scaricati in un attimo
<ugone> infatti
<cristian_c> !chat | ubuntu__
<ubot-it> ubuntu__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tatiscio> buona serata ragazzi grazie di tutto
<nicholas1955> rispondo a cristian:dopo aver dato sudo halt mi si e' bloccato ma non si e' spento ho dovuto p il tasto di accensioneremere
<filo1234> nicholas1955: prova sudo poweroff
<cristian_c> con shutdown si riavvia
<nicholas1955> si
<filo1234> vai di poweroff
<nicholas1955> mi assento qlc minuto...provo anche poweroff
<cristian_c> con sudo
<manjaro> cristian_c, eccomi
<cristian_c> ok
<manjaro> allora /sda/sda1
<cristian_c> ora crea le partizioni dentro extended
<cristian_c> quindi la /
<cristian_c> la fai grande quanto vuoi
<cristian_c> in ext4
<manjaro> 30 gb bastano
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> falla di 30
<cristian_c> punto di mount: /
<cristian_c> filesystem: ext4
<cristian_c> con journaling
<manjaro> ok
<cristian_c> dimmi quando hai fatto
<manjaro> fatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> manjaro, quanta ram hai?
<manjaro> 3gb
<cristian_c> manjaro, fai una swap da 3 GB
<manjaro> sempre in ext 4
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> è una swap
<cristian_c> devi scegliere swap
<manjaro> ok
<cristian_c> dimmi quando hai fatto
<manjaro> fatto
<cristian_c> ora fai la home
<cristian_c> gli dai tutto il resto
<cristian_c> se non creare altre partizioni
<cristian_c> *se non vuoi
<manjaro> ext4?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> filesystem: ext4
<cristian_c> manjaro, punto di mount: /home
<manjaro> dove lo inserisco
<manjaro> su label
<tronky77> Christian ma è il canale giusto ora?
<cristian_c> no, come con la /
<cristian_c> manjaro, invece che 7 scegli /home
<cristian_c> */
<cristian_c> tronky77, sì
<tronky77> Allora pongo nuovamente la stessa domanda?
<tronky77> io ora sono nel bios
<manjaro> cristian_c, non ho capito
<cristian_c> beh, possiamo andare al sodo
<manjaro> quello che posso selezionare e create as logical partition
<cristian_c> manjaro, come hai scelto prima il punto di mount (per quella da 30 GB)?
<manjaro> file system
<manjaro> e label
<cristian_c> tronky77, quindi hai il bios al posto di uefi ora, giusto?
<tronky77> Assolutamente no. c'è la possibilità di disbilitare il secure boot che oltretutto avevo già disabilitato
<manjaro> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> tronky77, ma è quello che devi fare, far apparire il bios al posto di uefi
<manjaro> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/256214
<cristian_c> manjaro, stai usando manjaro
<manjaro> si
<tronky77> quella è l'unica cosa che appare un simil bios
<manjaro> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/256215
<cristian_c> manjaro, ok, allora, il punto di mount lo imposteria all'atto di installazione
<cristian_c> *imposterai
<manjaro> cristian_c, mi chiede dove installare il grub
<cristian_c> manjaro, in /sda
<cristian_c> non in una partizione
<cristian_c> ma nell'mbr
<manjaro> ok
<manjaro> sta partendo installazione
<tronky77> Cristian cosa devo fare ora?
<cristian_c> manjaro, salvato le modifiche?
<cristian_c> tronky77, non sono un grande esperto
<cristian_c> tronky77, mi dovresti dire cosa scegli nel menù testuale
<manjaro> cristian_c, si grazie
<cristian_c> manjaro, dimmi quando arrivi alla schermata di partizionamento
<manjaro> cristian_c, anche se non dovesse andare sei stato molto gentile grazie della tua disponibilita
<tronky77> security boot control "DISABLED" all inizio era attivato
<cristian_c> manjaro, che devi impostare i due punti di mount
<cristian_c> manjaro, dimmi quando arrivi alla schermata di partizionamento
<cristian_c> manjaro, grazie a te che stai seguendo tutto con grande facilità
<cristian_c> altri utenti mi hanno fatto dannare
<cristian_c> per un partizionamento
<cristian_c> tronky77, sto parlando del menù della live
<cristian_c> manjaro, ci sei arrivato?
<manjaro> cristian_c, dove
<cristian_c> alla schermata di partizionamento
<cristian_c> coem ho scritto prima
<cristian_c> *come
<manjaro> lol
<cristian_c> manjaro, dimmi quando ci sei
<manjaro> cristian_c, sta finendo di installare
<cristian_c> manjaro, lol
<cristian_c> ho parlato troppo presto
<cristian_c> manjaro, ti avevo detto di impostare i punti di mount
<manjaro> cristian_c, imostati
<cristian_c> manjaro, ma quando?
<tronky77> il menu della live? try intall oppure check bla bla
<cristian_c> tronky77, appunto ti ho chiesto: cos'hai scelto?
<cristian_c> lol
<tronky77> ho scelto prima try, nulla di fatto, poi install, idem come sopra
<cristian_c> tronky77, tutte e due subito schermo nero?
<cristian_c> tronky77, senza cursori lampeggianti o scritte?
<tronky77> si lavora un attimo il disco poi più nulla e la luce dell hd si spegne
<manjaro> cristian_c, ti ringrazio
<manjaro> installazione completata con successo
<manjaro> non sono piu in live
<manjaro> XD
<cristian_c> manjaro, ma dove l'hai impostati i punti di mount?
<cristian_c> quando li hai impostati?
<cristian_c> tronky77, quanto dura?
<cristian_c> tronky77, quanto hai aspettato?
<manjaro> cristian_c, dopo il partizionamento
<cristian_c> manjaro, ma sulla live o in installazione?
<manjaro> esce ulteriore schermata dove si possono scegliere i punti di mount
<manjaro> sulla live
<cristian_c> manjaro, cioè dopo aver iniziato il wizard
<cristian_c> *avviato
<manjaro> si
<cristian_c> manjaro, ah, ok
<cristian_c> manjaro, l'importante è che hai risolto
<manjaro> questa dovrebbe essere una derivata di arch
<cristian_c> manjaro, cosa che puoi controllare ora con gparted, se è installato
<tronky77> dopo un quarto d ora mi sono rotto ed ho spento. Fa lo stesso lavoro con entrambe le versioni solo che con la 13 dice "Binary is whitelisted"
 * manjaro offre caffe
<cristian_c> manjaro, sì
<cristian_c> manjaro, però sappi che non puoi chiedere supporto su questa distro in questo canale
<cristian_c> ti ricordo che è #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> tronky77, hai controllato l'hash?
<cristian_c> non so se te l'ho già domandato
<tronky77> cosa è l'hash?
<cristian_c> !md5 | tronky77
<ubot-it> tronky77: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> tronky77, se lìhash va ben puoi provare arimasterizzare
<cristian_c> in modo consono
<cristian_c> e se va bene anche quello, io proverei ocn nomodeset
<cristian_c> *con
<cristian_c> *l'hash
<tronky77> e come lo controllo l'hash? grazie ubot
<cristian_c> tronky77, apri la guida wiki, è scritto
<tronky77> mi dice unknown command md5sum
<cristian_c> tronky77, cos'hai fatto?
<tronky77> MA poi io ho fatto la prova. su win7 funziona tutto. su sto cavolo di portatile no
<cristian_c> tronky77, cos'hai fatto?
<tronky77> su grub ho provato a scrivere la riga di comando
<cristian_c> tronky77, quale riga?
<tronky77> per vedere l hash
<tronky77> md5sum ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<tronky77> ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64
<tronky77> Non voglio arrendermi ma penso che su questo pc sia impossibile installare ubuntu. Microsoft ha colpito ancora?
<cristian_c> tronky77, anche tu sei uno di quelli che non legge le guide wiki
<cristian_c> mi dispiace dirlo
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> tronky77, sulla guida è scritto chiaramente cosa fare
<cristian_c> e dove scaricare l'exe
<cristian_c> se sei su windows
<tronky77> Hai ragione Cristian, mi cospargo il capo di cenere ma è da stamattina che ho gli occhi puntati sullo schermo
<cristian_c> tronky77, lo dico perché nell'altro chan è successa una cosa simile
<cristian_c> in questo momento
<cristian_c> tronky77, su che SO sei adesso?
<tronky77> sono su win7
<cristian_c> tronky77, c'è il paragrafo apposta per win
<cristian_c> Alternativamente è possibile utilizzare winMD5Sum:
<cristian_c> Scaricare e installare winMD5Sum.
<cristian_c> ecc...
<tronky77> sta scaricando tutto
<cristian_c> tronky77, è un semplice file .exe
<cristian_c> tronky77, non riesco a capire, dovrebbe scaricare l'exe in un secondo
<cristian_c> istantaneamente
<tronky77> fatto. entrambe le versioni sono con hash perfetto
<cristian_c> tronky77, benissimo
<cristian_c> come hai masterizzatio
<cristian_c> ?
<tronky77> masterizzato con un dvd rescrivibile
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> tronky77, io uso sempre il metodo classico
<cristian_c> cd-r
<cristian_c> marca di qualità
<cristian_c> io uso tkd
<tronky77> su win7 funziona
<cristian_c> *tdk
<cristian_c> tronky77, per le iso?
<tronky77> si per le iso
<cristian_c> tronky77, e poi dovresti masterizzare a bassa velicità con il programma giusto
<cristian_c> *bassa velocità
<cristian_c> !iso | tronky77
<ubot-it> tronky77: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> leggi qui
<tronky77> provo a masterizzare un cd? probabile che lo masterizzi per niente. Ma se fosse così mi sbatto la testa al muro
<cristian_c> tronky77, cd-r di marca masterizzato a bassa velocità con Infrarecorder
<cristian_c> tronky77, e dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> tronky77, se continua, vai di nomodeset
<cristian_c> tronky77, io ora devo uscire
<tronky77> ok Cristian ti ringrazio provo quest ultima spiaggia poi ci rinuncio
<almaidinajad> ciao a tutti conoscete un'alternativa a caffeine?
<enzotib> intendi kaffeine?
<almaidinajad> ciao enzotib, sempre presente
<enzotib> ciao almaidinajad
<almaidinajad> no, enzotib, proprio caffeine, è un'utility che permette di disabilitare lo spegnimento automatico dello schermo
<enzotib> uhm, non conosco
<almaidinajad> ecco enzotib, http://www.chimerarevo.com/caffeine-una-comoda-gnome-applet-per-ubuntu/
<almaidinajad> ho trovato un deb, ma è per oneiric, può andare bene? non penso enzotib
<enzotib> almaidinajad, https://launchpad.net/~caffeine-developers/+archive/ppa
<enzotib> vedo che c'è anche per quantal
<almaidinajad> enzotib e su raring và?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, probabilmente sì
<enzotib> una prova non dovrebbe fare danni
<yaya__> ragazzi devo installare un driver compat ... chi mi da una mano ? eco il read me - "Twisted Nerve"
<yaya__> http://pastebin.com/pfa418ie
<almaidinajad> grazie enzotib
<almaidinajad> senti una cosa enzotib, che ne pensi di questo paste.ubuntu.com/566563
<enzotib> almaidinajad, mi sa che hai sbagliato link
<almaidinajad> hai ragione enzotib, ecco paste.ubuntu.com/5626563
<enzotib> almaidinajad, un po' lungo da guardare
<enzotib> hai qualche problema?
<almaidinajad> enzotib diciamo di si , ma riguarda il secure boot enzotib
<enzotib> uhm, argomento che non conosco
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-03
<manjaro> buongiorno
<manjaro> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<Manjaro> ciao
<simone1> i
<simone1> ce l'ho fatta ad installare ubuntu 13.04 anche se non so come...
<Cri> lol
<Cri> qualcuno usa arch?
<TaLaDo> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> giorno
<enzotib> giorno
<davi> ciao, uso vsftpd e quando creo file con user anonymous quest'ultimi hanno diritti 700. Come posso fare che crei diritti a 755? Grazie
<davegarath> davi: devi cercare nel file di conf la direttiva "umask"
<davi> grazie vado a vedere
<davegarath> davi: se i file vengono creati come 700 è plausibile che il valore attuale sia 077 modificalo con 022
<davi> umask è valido su tutti gli utenti? O solo per anonymous?
<davegarath> davi: credo che sia globale. io in genere uso proftpd quindi non ricordo come lavori vsftpd. proftpd permette di creare dei virtual host non so se vsftpd faccia lo stesso
<davegarath> davi: leggi il manuale :)
<davi> proftpd è meglio di vsftpd?
<Serpico> ciao
<davegarath> davi: è soggettivo dipende 1) da quello che vuoi fare 2) come ti trovi meglio tu
<davegarath> davi: per me è meglio proftpd
<davi> ah capito, grazie :)
<Ennom> salve a tutti, ho un vecchio PC portatile ibm 1.3GHz, 700Mb di RAM 20Gb di HDD che ci posso installare che sia veloce ed usabile?
<glpiana> Ennom, puoi provare a metterci xubuntu o lubuntu... ma veloce direi di no. usabile dipenderà dalla tua pazienza
<Ennom> glpiana: mmm ok, il problema è che non posso nemmeno renderlo minimale (tipo fluxbox o altro) perchè il PC è di un amico che non ha mai usato linux
<Ennom> glpiana: le derivate ubuntu con DE diversi da unity sono sempre supportate come l'ubuntu originale vero?
<glpiana> Ennom, lubuntu, xubuntu e kubuntu sì
<Ennom> ok grazie glpiana
<dersew> salve
<dersew> ragazzi, avrei un grosso problema con ubuntu 13.04 riguardo suppongo i driver video
<dersew> in sostanza, dopo un paio di ore di utilizzo della macchina, lo schermo inizia a "vibrare" e tutti i caratteri si vedono sfocati
<DoctorD90> Salve a tutti
<glpiana> dersew, spiega
<DoctorD90> Lo schermo sta morendo....
<glpiana> dersew, hai provato a cambiare frequenza di refresh?
<dersew> gli skermi? :D nn credo proprio
<dersew> si, non è cambiato nulla
<dersew> glpiana, posso dirti cmq che non ho unity, ma gnome-shell
<dersew> e il problema si verifica solitamente dopo uno dei tanti casuali crash di gnome-shell
<glpiana> dersew, e al riavvio tutto torna normale?
<dersew> esatto, fino al prox crash di gnome-shell
<dersew> in verità ti dico, questo problema l'ho avuto prima di installare i driver nvidia
<glpiana> dersew, prova a usare un'altra interfaccia pe run po' e vedi come si comporta
<dersew> poi ho installato i 310
<dersew> e persisteva, mentre appena ho fatto l'update a 313 di nvidia
<dersew> si è sistemato e tutto andava magnificamente
<DoctorD90> Domanda: nn mandatemi a quel paese xD è per provare:ho installato sul cel limbo pc (android) x emulare un macchina....quale versione SUPER BASE m consigliate?
<glpiana> !chat | DoctorD90
<ubot-it> DoctorD90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dersew> oggi, il sistema aveva degli aggiornamenti da fare, li ha fatti, e al riavvio l'ho ritrovato sputtanato
<DoctorD90> Glpiana, ho chiesto un versione SUPER lite d linux, m pare inerente xP
<dersew> glpiana, nessun consiglio su cosa provare a fare?
<glpiana> DoctorD90, lubuntu
<glpiana> dersew, ho scritto sopra
<dersew> provo allora unity
<DoctorD90> Glpiana, su internet ho trovato qualche cosa tipo puppy linux...sempre meglio lubuntu?
<dersew> mi sai dire come riavviarlo manualmente una volta da unity? sempre alt f2?
<glpiana> DoctorD90, puppy linux non è ubuntu. questo è il canale di supporto ad ubuntu
<DoctorD90> ......
<DoctorD90> Ok
<glpiana> dersew, non ho capito cosa devi avviare
<dersew> dico, per riavviare unity manualmente, su gnome premo alt f2 e poi scrivo r, su unity?
<lostinspace> ciao
<DoctorD90> Forse ntende da riga d comando
<glpiana> dersew, perchè devi farlo da lì? fai logout e sceglilo come sessione
<lostinspace> Uso Ubuntu 13.04. Visto che di spazio ne ho, come faccio ad aggiungere ad es. Debian?
<glpiana> lostinspace, ridimensioni le partizioni per ricavare spazio e poi esegui l'installazione del sistema che vuoi mettere
<glpiana> !gparted | lostinspace ad esempi
<ubot-it> lostinspace ad esempi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<glpiana> *esempio
<lostinspace> ok, ma se volessi mettere la \home in comune? Anche per evitare n partizioni
<glpiana> lostinspace, quello lo decidi in fase di installazione dell'altro sistema
<lostinspace> cioè, fare una partizione \home e poi altre da usare come \ per le altre distro?
<glpiana> lostinspace, hai detto di avere già ubuntu 13.04 e di volerne usare la home in condivisione con altri sistemi
<glpiana> lostinspace, quindi non vedo perchè tu debba fare una home, già ce l'hai
<lostinspace> glpiana, vero però ho Ubuntu su tutto il disco, come "\" ... soluzione?
<glpiana> lostinspace, anzitutto raddrizza le sbarre, non sei su windows :) sono / la root e /home la home
<glpiana> lostinspace, ti ho già detto di ridimensionare il disco
<lostinspace> ok quello per l'altra partizione dove mettere Debian. E lo farò. Per la home?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> <glpiana> lostinspace, quello lo decidi in fase di installazione dell'altro sistema
<glpiana> lostinspace, durante l'installazione di debian gli dici di usare la partizione di home di ubuntu come home di debian
<lostinspace> solo che Ubuntu usa tutto l'hd come / non ha partizioni /home, al momento
<glpiana> allora è tutto un altro discorso
<lostinspace> esatto ;) non mi sono spiegato del tutto
<glpiana> lostinspace, dovresti creare spazio per la home e se vuoi usarla anche su ubuntu devi mettere mano a fstab
<glpiana> !fstab | lostinspace
<ubot-it> lostinspace: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<lostinspace> hmm ... ok, vado a vedere. grazie glpiana
<robottinosino> ciao. se apt-get install rpm, ho rpm sul mio ubuntu. che succede al repo apt se inizio ad usare rpm? possono mai calpestarsi i piedi?
<glpiana> robottinosino, con apt-get install rpm installi il pacchetto rpm, non dei programmi .rpm
<glpiana> robottinosino, usare rpm su un sistema basato su deb rischia di incasinare le librerie
<robottinosino> glpiana: bene, questo l'avevo capito..
<glpiana> robottinosino, normalmente si passa da rpm a deb con alien
<robottinosino> glpiana: forse capisco male io ma secondo quello che suppongo, un file rpm ha in se sia i file da installare che metadata a prop di dove farlo, che dipendenze, etc.
<robottinosino> glpiana: chiaro che un apt-get install potrebbe installare file nello stesso posto di un rpm che scarico.. (teoricamente)
<glpiana> robottinosino, non necessariamente. mica tutti i sistemi sono identici. comunque ho scritto sopra che di solito si usa alien
<robottinosino> glpiana: grazie
<salvuccio> ciao ragazzi
<salvuccio> ho un problema con ubuntu software center
<salvuccio> Verificare se sono in uso repository di terze parti. Qualora così fosse, disabilitarli, poiché questi sono talvolta causa di problemi. Inoltre eseguire il seguente comando in un terminale: apt-get install -f
<salvuccio> ma non succede nulla
<glpiana> salvuccio, hai verificato se hai o meno repo esterni?
<salvuccio>  seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:  fgfs-models-base: flightgear: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) ma 1:4.7.2-2ubuntu1 è installato             Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.6) ma 4.7.2-2ubuntu1 è installato             Depends: libudev0 (>= 147) ma 175-0ubuntu13 è installato             Depends: zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4) ma 1:1.2.7.dfsg-13 è installato
<salvuccio> questo e quello che mi dice nelle verifiche dettagli
<glpiana> salvuccio, hai verificato se hai o meno repo esterni?
<salvuccio> come si fa?
<salvuccio> uso da poco il terminale
<glpiana> salvuccio, da software center, tra i menu trovi la voce per accedere alla gestione dei repository (sorgenti software)
<glpiana> salvuccio, se vuoi farlo da terminale: ls /etc/apt/sources.liist.d
<glpiana> !paste | salvuccio
<ubot-it> salvuccio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<salvuccio> quindi devo uscire da questa chat?
<glpiana> salvuccio, no, perchè?
<salvuccio> ok,fato
<salvuccio> fatto
<glpiana> ... e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<salvuccio> cioè?
<glpiana> !paste | salvuccio rileggi con calma
<ubot-it> salvuccio rileggi con calma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yaya> quale è il comando per vedere l'indirizzo ip del router?
<Steeler> yaya, ifconfig
<yaya> qualè la differenza tra iwcofig e ifconfig
<Steeler> yaya, iwconfig è per il wifi
<yaya> ah ok ... quidni se io mi collego al router con il wifi
<yaya> per vedere l'indirizzo del router devo fare ifconfig cmq?
<glpiana> yaya, no, va benissimo ifconfig in ogni caso
<salvuccio> ok glpiana,fatto,ho clikkato paste e adesso mi dice dowload text
<yaya> ok ho fatto ifconfig
<salvuccio> Paste from salvuccio at Fri, 3 May 2013 13:12:55 +0000
<yaya> quale è tra questi due?
<yaya> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  IndirizzoHW **************
<glpiana> salvuccio, l'indirizzo della pagina... http://.....
<yaya> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  IndirizzoHW *******************
<salvuccio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628934/
<salvuccio> scusa non capivo
<glpiana> salvuccio, hai i repository getdeb oltre che i proposed. i proposed hanno senso se sei uno sviluppatore. sei uno sviluppatore?
<salvuccio> ????
<salvuccio> no
<glpiana> salvuccio, e perchè hai i repository proposed abilitati? e non dire che non lo sai, che non l'hai fatto tu, che erano già lì perchè non è vero
<glpiana> salvuccio, inoltre il problema che ottieni è dovuto assai probabilmente al repository getdeb, pure quello lo hai aggiunto tu
<salvuccio> getdeb ce li ho perche volevo scaricare dei giochi attraverso il sito playdeb
<salvuccio> quello si ma
<salvuccio> proposed non lo so
<salvuccio> sicuramente per sbaglio
<yaya> gl piana quale indirizzo è? quello con etho o con wlan0 ? io mi connetto al router con il wifi
<salvuccio> non sono un grande esperto
<salvuccio> so soltanto che cè sto divieto di accesso nella barra superiore
<salvuccio> e non mi permette di usare ubuntu software ne di fare aggiornamenti
<glpiana> yaya, chiedi a Steeler , è lui che ti ha risposto prima
<yaya> cosa cambia se mi dici tu se il primo o il secondo?
<glpiana> salvuccio, se vuoi leviamo getdeb e vediamo se si risolve il problema
<glpiana> yaya, cambia che io non so risponderti, mentre immagino che lui lo sappia visto che ti ha detto di usare ifconfig per sapere l'indirizzo del router
<salvuccio> e sicuramente lui il problema glpiana,ma nel terminale viene spesso mensionato il gioco flightgear
<yaya> ah ok
<glpiana> salvuccio, quindi? lo leviamo?
<salvuccio> si
<yaya> come si fa a fare il nome del tizio in rosso?
<glpiana> salvuccio, ls /etc/apt/sources.liist.d
<glpiana> !paste | salvuccio
<ubot-it> salvuccio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<salvuccio> glpiana cosa devo fare adesso?
<glpiana> salvuccio, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<glpiana> !paste | salvuccio
<ubot-it> salvuccio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<salvuccio> dove devo mettere ls /etc/apt etc etc....
<salvuccio> ubuntu pastebin e aperto
<glpiana> salvuccio, nel terminale devi scriverlo. poi su pastebin metti quello che esce
<salvuccio> con la sigla sudo apt-get giusto?
<salvuccio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628973/         questo e il risultato
<glpiana> salvuccio, non inventarti i comnadi. dai solamente: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<salvuccio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628979/
<salvuccio> mi da solo questo
<glpiana> salvuccio, scrivi nel terminale: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<glpiana> salvuccio, poi dai: sudo apt-get update
<salvuccio> ok
<glpiana> salvuccio, quando termina il comando dimmelo
<salvuccio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628987/
<salvuccio> adesso upgrade immagino
<glpiana> salvuccio, sudo apt-get -f install
<salvuccio> ok
<salvuccio> devo dare S giusto?mi dice che verranno liberati 739 MB
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> salvuccio, non dare nulla e metti su pastebin
<salvuccio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628991/
<glpiana> salvuccio, mi sembra un po' esagerato quel valore
<glpiana> comunque vuole levare solo due pacchetti. per me puoi porocedere. ti rimuove flightgear
<salvuccio> si tanto non va....
<glpiana> procedi pure allora
<salvuccio> procedo e ti faccio sapere
<salvuccio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629000/
<glpiana> salvuccio, apri software center e vedi se funziona
<salvuccio> il cosi fastidioso divieto e finalmente sparito,provo ad aggiornare e vediamo che succede
<almaidinajad> ciao a tutti, non riesco a far eseguire un programma all'avvio del sistema. L'ho già inserito tra le applicazioni d'avvio ma non parte. Qualche soluzionie alternativa?
<glpiana> almaidinajad, che programma?
<enzotib> almaidinajad: e che ambiente grafico?
<almaidinajad> redshift glpiana
<almaidinajad> ciao enzotib, sono su unity
<enzotib> ciao almaidinajad
<enzotib> almaidinajad: ls -l  ~/.config/autostart/
<enzotib> almaidinajad: naturalmente parli di avvio al login, non al boot, giusto?
<almaidinajad> si si al login enzotib
<almaidinajad> enzotib, c'è il riferimento al programma sotto forma di collegamento .desktop
<enzotib> almaidinajad: apri il file e mettilo su pastebin
<almaidinajad> ecco enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629025/
<enzotib> almaidinajad: pare a posto
<enzotib> almaidinajad: pgrep -fl redshift
<almaidinajad> cosa ho fatto con quel comando enzotib ?
<enzotib> almaidinajad: ricerca tra i processi attivi
<almaidinajad> enzotib, non c'è non mi è uscito nulla
<akhilleus> buon pm
<enzotib> almaidinajad: naturalmente hai riavviato la sessione dopo averlo messo tra i programmi di avvio
<almaidinajad> certo, enzotib
<almaidinajad> ho riavviato un paio di volte
<enzotib> almaidinajad: boh, mi viene solo in mente che possa aver bisogno di un po' di tempo
<enzotib> almaidinajad: se lo avvi adesso va?
<enzotib> avii*
<enzotib> (possibilmente da menu)
<salvuccio> glpiana ci sei?
<almaidinajad> non si avvia neanche dalla dash
<almaidinajad> enzotib,
<enzotib> almaidinajad: lancialo da terminale, vediamo se dà qualche messaggio
<almaidinajad> enzotib, provo a reinstallare
<glpiana> salvuccio, dimmi
<almaidinajad> aspetta enzotib forse ho trovato il problema
<salvuccio> ci risiamo
<glpiana> salvuccio, spiega
<salvuccio> ho provato ad installare un software da ubuntu e mi ha dato nuovamente l'errore del divieto
<salvuccio> pero rispetto a prima mi sta aggiornando il sistema
<glpiana> salvuccio, apri il terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install    e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> salvuccio, allora aspettiamo che finisca
<salvuccio> ok
<salvuccio> vediamo che succede appena finiti gli aggiornammenti
<enzotib> almaidinajad: e qual è il problema?
<almaidinajad> praticamente se lo avvio da terminale mi dice che il servizio geoclue non è attivo, è un servizio di geolocalizzazione ma tra i commenti nel software center ho trovato come passare latitudine e longitudine manualmente, ora lo provo enzotib
<enzotib> ah
<enzotib> io vado, a dopo
<salvuccio> glpiana 94 MB di aggiornamenti ma sta quasi finendo....
<glpiana> ok
<almaidinajad> ok, enzotib funziona. ora se inserisco il comando dato da terminale nel pannello applicazioni d'avvio andrà sempre dopo il login ?
<salvuccio> glpiana l'aggiornamento e andato a buon fine pero mi chiede di riavviare il computer,il segnale di divieto si e tolto,riavvio il computer e ritorno per darti conferma ok?a dopo.........
<glpiana> ok
<salvuccio> glpiana ci sei?
<salvuccio> tutto ok finalmente problema risolto!!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> salvuccio, bene
<salvuccio> sei grandeeee!!!!
<salvuccio> ma sai perche flightgear non andava?
<salvuccio> ci tenevo molto a questo gioco
<glpiana> salvuccio, guarda che per avere flightgear non devi aggiungere get deb. c'è già in software center
<salvuccio> ho scaricato il programma per installare e rimuovere software
<salvuccio> quello con la freccia gialla
<salvuccio> ma quale versione girerebbe sul mi pc?
<salvuccio> mio pc?
<glpiana> salvuccio, quella che trovi su software center, a meno di problemi con l'accelerazione video
<salvuccio> ti do i dati del mio pc
<salvuccio> processore:Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T5470 @ 1.60GHz × 2
<salvuccio> tipo OS 32-bit
<salvuccio> disco 117,1 GB
<glpiana> salvuccio, è la scheda video che conta. che scheda hai?
<salvuccio> poco fa abbiamo disinstallato fgfs vero?
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> quello di getdeb, prova a metterlo ora da software center
<salvuccio> da dove si vede?
<salvuccio> la scheda video?
<glpiana> salvuccio, nel temrinale: lspci | grep -i vga
<salvuccio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5629153/
<glpiana> salvuccio, boh, prova a installarlo da software center e vedi se va o meno
<salvuccio> ok ci provo
<salvuccio> ce ne sono tre,uno fgfs, uno lanciatore grafico e poi un'altro secondo te quale tra questi dovrei scaricare?
<salvuccio> glpiana ecco cosa succede appena do il via per l'installazione
<salvuccio> I seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:  flightgear: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) ma 1:4.7.2-2ubuntu1 sta per essere installato             Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.6) ma 4.7.2-2ubuntu1 sta per essere installato             Depends: libudev0 (>= 147) ma 175-0ubuntu13 sta per essere installato             Depends: zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4) ma 1:1.2.7.dfsg-13 sta per essere installato
<glpiana> salvuccio, con i repo esterni hai il sistema fuori posto. per quello ottieni errori e per quello i repository esterni sono sconsigliati
<salvuccio> come risolvo cio?
<glpiana> salvuccio, eh, boh. comincia a scrivere: sudo apt-get -f install
<salvuccio> glpiana  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5629189/
<glpiana> salvuccio, sudo apt-get autoremove
<salvuccio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5629201/
<glpiana> salvuccio, conferma e procedi. dimmi quando termina
<salvuccio> ok
<salvuccio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5629208/
<salvuccio> ma non e che vado a perdere miei documenti importanti?
<salvuccio> spero di no
<glpiana> salvuccio, gksu sofwtar-properties-gtk
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> salvuccio, gksu software-properties-gtk
<salvuccio> su terminale?
<glpiana> sì
<salvuccio> mi si e aperto sorgenti software
<salvuccio> che faccio mo?
<salvuccio> prima nella sezione driver aggiuntivi nn mi diceva nulla,adesso mi dice di riavviare
<ruggero> Dove potrei trovare una hardware compatibility list per ubuntu 12.04 Server TLS?
<akhilleus> ciao
<ruggero> mi servirebbe per virtualizzare un pò di macchine ma in maniera indipendente dai vari costruttori
<glpiana> salvuccio, allora devi andare nella scheda 'aggiornamenti'
<akhilleus> il percorso per icona wifi /usr/share/icons/lubuntu/panel/22  é corretto???? non mi cambia quella del segnale
<salvuccio> si glpiana e poi
<salvuccio> veramente si e aperta da sola
<glpiana> salvuccio, levi la spunta alla voce 'proposed' (o proposti)
<salvuccio> fatto
<salvuccio> poi?
<glpiana> salvuccio, chiudi
<akhilleus> come risolvo?
<salvuccio> la sezione driver mi dice che e necessario riavviare il computer per apportare le modifiche,chiudo ugualmente glpiana
<cristian_c> ruggero, sul sito di ubuntu c'è hardware certified
<glpiana> salvuccio, ora dai: sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> ruggero: cosa c'entra l'hw con le vm?
<glpiana> salvuccio, ma che selezione driver?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, guardo
<salvuccio> dove ce aggiornamenti ce una finestra con driver aggiuntivi
<salvuccio> mi consiglia di riavviare
<akhilleus> grazie di cuore
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non mi risulta
<glpiana> salvuccio, fregatene, lo fai dopo
<salvuccio> ok
<akhilleus> quale sostituisco cristian_c?
<akhilleus> dammi il percorso esatto per favore
<cristian_c> akhilleus, controlla in: /usr/share/icons/elementary/panel/
<akhilleus> ok provo
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ma dipende dal tema is uso
<cristian_c> *in
<salvuccio> glpiana           http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5629250/
<akhilleus> é box ma non so quale icone cambiare
<salvuccio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5629250/
<salvuccio> glpiana   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5629250/
<glpiana> ho visto. hai riavviato, che ho visto che sei sparito?
<salvuccio> no
<cristian_c> akhilleus, vedi se è quella giusta e vai, previo backup
<salvuccio> forse mi e scaduta la connessione con la chat
<glpiana> salvuccio, oki, io sto per andarmene. prova a reinstallare flightgear. se ancora da errore, boh, vedi se qualcun altro può dare un'occhiata
<akhilleus> ok provo
<salvuccio> mi sei stato di grande aiuto....ti ringrazio per la disponibilità
<jester-> salvuccio: problemi con flightgear?
<salvuccio> si
<salvuccio> non mi partiva la versione 2.10
<jester-> salvuccio: hai tolto la 2.8 prima?
<jester-> e che scheda grafica hai
<salvuccio> ora ho tolto quella versione e sto installando quella che da su ubuntu 2.6
<salvuccio> non mi ricordo il comando da dare su terminale
<salvuccio> tu sai da dova guardare?
<salvuccio> che scheda video e in uso?
<salvuccio> jester ci 6?
<salvuccio> perche nn parte flightgear?
<salvuccio> jester ci sei?
<jester-> salvuccio: con cosa lo fai partire
<jester-> salvuccio: hai installato fgrun?
<salvuccio> con l'icona che sta di fianco
<salvuccio> no
<salvuccio> solo flightgear
<salvuccio> quello con 55 recensioni
<salvuccio> ci sono diversi pacchetti
<jester-> salvuccio: serve un stringa da terminale o meglio installa fgrun
<salvuccio> aspetta
<salvuccio> l'ho scaricato,adesso che faccio?
<salvuccio> tu intendevi lounch control
<salvuccio> giusto?
<salvuccio> jester
<jester-> salvuccio: fgrun è il pacchetto
<salvuccio> quindi?
<salvuccio> li ho scaricati entrambi
<salvuccio> si apre carica e poi si chiude da solo
<salvuccio> da flightgear lounch control ce da inserire dei dati e nn so cosa mettere
<STAN-INFINITYCON> ciaoo
<STAN-INFINITYCON> cè qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | STAN-INFINITYCON
<ubot-it> STAN-INFINITYCON: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<STAN-INFINITYCON> ho appena installato ubuntu
<STAN-INFINITYCON> pero la barra a sinistra rimane
<STAN-INFINITYCON> li
<STAN-INFINITYCON> come posso farla a scomparsa ?
<a7x> lol
<a7x> non è una domanda comune
<STAN-INFINITYCON> lol ??  non sono esperto è il prmo che provo, su ubunto ammetto di essere nabbo XD
<enzotib> mah, mi pare che si faccia facilmente, ma non uso più unity da un pezzo
<STAN-INFINITYCON> è un impostazione stupida ma non la trovo anche perche non so dove pescare l'impostazione interessata
<traba> ciao
<enzotib> vediamo se ho una vm per provare
<traba> qualcuno mi da una mano con la web cam?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | traba
<ubot-it> traba: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<salvuccio> ragazzi per favore ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare a far partire flight gear ?
<traba> grazie qualcuno
<enzotib> !qualcuno | salvuccio
<ubot-it> salvuccio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<salvuccio> scusa
<a7x> STAN-INFINITYCON, sono in pochi ad usare unity qui
<salvuccio> non riesco a far partire flight gear
<traba> la mia cam funziona con tutto ma se vado su siti con chat dove poter usare la cam nn va
<a7x> magari chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<traba> che devo fare?
<STAN-INFINITYCON> va bene ?  http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1651&Itemid=248
<STAN-INFINITYCON> come guida ?
<enzotib> STAN-INFINITYCON, avrai mica quella versione di ubuntu?
<jester-> salvuccio: fgrun parte?
<STAN-INFINITYCON> ho ubuntu 13
<salvuccio> si ma compare una schermata dove ce da riempire dei moduli e nn so dove mettere le mani
<traba> bene vedo che la mia domanda manco presa in considerazione
<jester-> salvuccio: nattimo
<traba> grazie lo stesso
<salvuccio> ok
<enzotib> STAN-INFINITYCON, impostazioni di sistema->aspetto->comportamento
<jester-> !pazienza | traba
<ubot-it> traba: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<STAN-INFINITYCON> enzo grazie 1000   un saluto a tutti
<traba> si si nn petendo nulla io tranquillo
<salvuccio> jester: ok,nn ti ho piu sentito pensavo fossi andato
<jester-> salvuccio: eseguibile clicca la cartella e vai in /usr/games
<jester-> e seleziona fgfs
<salvuccio> la cartella?da dove
<jester-> salvuccio: li dove devi mettere i path
<cristian_c> traba, problemi?
<traba> ciao cristian
<traba> si
<jester-> la parima scelta "eseguibilie" a destra non c'è una cartellina?
<traba> la mia cam funziona
<traba> ma nei siti con chat e cam nn va
<traba> che devo fare?
<traba> puoi aiutarmi???
<enzotib> traba, sito con flash?
<salvuccio> non ce in usr/games     manca fgfs
<jester-> salvuccio: ci sei?
<traba> si
<salvuccio> la cartella games e vuota
<salvuccio> jester
<enzotib> !chi | traba
<ubot-it> traba: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<jester-> salvuccio: se hai installato in /usr/games c'è
<enzotib> traba, per il resto flash funziona correttamente?
<jester-> salvuccio: devi andare in filisystem
<traba> enzo si esatto
<salvuccio> aspetta che provo
<enzotib> traba, prova con un altro profile di firefox, oppure con un altro utente, altrimenti prova a reinstallare flash
<jester-> salvuccio: scrivi a mano /usr/games/fgfs
<cristian_c> traba, con quali software funziona?
<cristian_c> traba, usb o integrata?
<traba> enzo provato più volte a reinstallare
<enzotib> traba, rispondi a cristian_c
<enzotib> che io vado
<jester-> salvuccio: seconda casella /usr/share/games/flighgear
<traba> enzo anche a nn usare firefox ora uso chromium
<traba> cristian integrata
<traba> skype funziona
<traba> cheese funziona
<cristian_c> traba, guarda nelle impostazioni di macromedia
<cristian_c> traba, sul sito di mcromedia
<cristian_c> ci sono delle opzioni
<cristian_c> traba, oppure nelle impostazioni di flash
<cristian_c> clic destro
<traba> cristian ok e poi
<salvuccio> jester:fatto
<salvuccio> adesso?
<cristian_c> traba, beh, intanto apri le impostazioni
<traba> cristian ci sono
<cristian_c> traba, ci sono varie schede
<salvuccio> jester: fatto
<mnemonik> non riesco a settare Pantheon file come gestore predefinito dei file al posto di Nautilus: come posso fare?
<cristian_c> mnemonik, come fai per gli altri fle manager?
<cristian_c> *file
<mnemonik> mnemonik, è la prima volta che cambio file manager... ho sempre avuto Nautilus
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> salvuccio: adesso in fg scenery clicca aggiungi
<cristian_c> il file manager si chiama Files, non pantheon
<enzotib> mnemonik, lo sai che nautilus si avvia automaticamente al login per gestire il desktop? lo hai disattivato quello?
<jester-> salvuccio: sotto scuvi /usr/share/games/flightgear/Scenery
<traba> cristian ci sei ancora?
<cristian_c> traba, visto?
<jester-> salvuccio: terrasync exe /usr/games/terrasync
<traba> no nn ho letto più nulla nn so cosa sia successo
<traba> cristian scusami
<mnemonik> enzotib, no non lo sapevo... ma quando faccio il login posso settare solo Unity 2d e 3d, Gnome... come faccio a disattivare Nautilus all'avvio?
<cristian_c> 17:25:06 <cristian_c> traba, ci sono varie schede
<traba> cristian ok
<traba> poi
<cristian_c> traba, scegli l'ultima, ad esempio
<traba> poi
<cristian_c> ora non ce l'ho presente perché non ho una webcam sotto mano e ho la finestra impostazioni bloccata
<cristian_c> traba, al limite fammi uno screenshot se hai dubbi
<traba> ehi cristian parli con un imbranato
<traba> se si mangia lo screenshot
<traba> vado ad accendere il forno
<cristian_c> traba, ?
<salvuccio> jester ma aircraft cosa scrivo?
<traba> cristian ho letto ma nn capisco
<salvuccio> jester scusa ma e scaduta la mia connessione con la chat
<traba> cristian mi dice di aggiungere il sito nelle impostazioni
<traba> cristian ma nn so dove perchè si blocca
<salvuccio> jester cosa scrivo in aircraft?
<salvuccio> jester ci sei?
<cristian_c> traba, posta uno screenshot
<marcos__> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> !chi | salvuccio
<ubot-it> salvuccio: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<cristian_c> !tab | salvuccio
<ubot-it> salvuccio: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<salvuccio> jester
<salvuccio> l'ho scritto cristian_c
<salvuccio> jester-
<marcos__> questa mattina ho aggiornato i driver della scheda video adm, poiché mi appariva il watermark "ADM unsupported hardware"
<marcos__> però da allora mi è sparita la dashboard di unity
<salvuccio> @ubot-it: quale è il tasto TAB?
<jester-> salvuccio: fatto?
<marcos__> ho provato varie soluzioni ma non ho risolto
<salvuccio> jester- si
<jester-> salvuccio: avanti avanti e parti
<jester-> saqche scheda video hai
<jester-> se non è tosta non va
<salvuccio> jester- nn mi da la possibilità di clikkare avanti
<jester-> salvuccio: hai zompato qualcosa
<marcos__> la scheda video è AMD Radeon HD6370 M
<jester-> salvuccio: fai una foto al desktop con fgrun aperto e postala
<salvuccio> jester- credo di no
<jester-> !imagebin | salvuccio
<ubot-it> salvuccio: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> salvuccio: se tutto giusto andrebbe
<salvuccio> jester-si un'impresa andare a fare una foto al desk
<cristian_c> marcos__, perché watermark?
<jester-> salvuccio: pigi il tasto stamp
<salvuccio> jester- aspetta che ci provo
<marcos__> cristian_c: nell'angolo in basso a destra appariva una scritta semitrasparente blu: AMD unsupported hardware
<cristian_c> marcos__, ma che driver usavi prima?
<marcos__> cristian_c: non lo so, non li avevo mai toccati i driver. volevo togliere quella scritta che era fastidiosa e avevo letto che aggiornando i driver sarebbe scomparsa
<cristian_c> marcos__, aggiornando?
<cristian_c> marcos__, i driver si aggiornano con il kernel
<cristian_c> fa tutto lui
<salvuccio> jester-http://imagebin.org/256308
<marcos__> cristian_c: in un forum dicevano di installare i nuovi driver ati 13.04
<marcos__> cristian_c: è possibile ripristinare in qualche modo?
<cristian_c> marcos__, semmai li dovresti disinstallare
<cristian_c> chissà da dove l'hai presi
<salvuccio> jester-: l'hai vista?
<cristian_c> *li hai
<marcos__> dal sito ati
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> male
<jester-> salvuccio: /usr/
<jester-> e ono usr/
<marcos__> cristian_c: va bene,  ma è sufficiente disinstallarli?
<cristian_c> marcos__, sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<jester-> salvuccio: correggi
<salvuccio> jester- aspetta che correggo
<marcos__> cristian_c: ho fatto
<cristian_c> marcos__, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<marcos__> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> marcos__, uname -m
<marcos__> cristian_c: fatto, x86_64
<cristian_c> marcos__, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 xserver-xorg-core
<traba> ciao
<traba> domanda: nelle impostazioni la cam non c' é come faccio a farla apparire?
<traba> con skype funziona
<traba> con cheese funziona
<traba> cristian forse il problema è questo
<cristian_c> traba, posta un'immagine
<cristian_c> come ho scritto anche prima
<traba> cristian scusa ma che vuol dire?
<marcos__> cristian_c: ha finito
<cristian_c> marcos__, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cristian_c> !image | traba
<ubot-it> traba: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marcos__> cristian_c: ho fatto
<cristian_c> marcos__, sudo reboot
<traba> non mi da la possibilità di fare nulla si blocca....beh ci rinuncio che è la cosa migliore da fare
<cristian_c> traba, cosa si blocca?
<traba> cristian la finestra di adobe che mi chiede il consenso di usare cam e microfono
<traba> cristian io lì dovrei dire consenti e tutto è fatto
<cristian_c> traba, io sto parlando delle impostazioni di flash
<traba> si
<cristian_c> traba, ma non mi hai ancora fatto vedere nessuna immagine
<Dig> Ciao, scusate. la source-list ha dei duplicati. Devo rieditare a mano il file o c'è un modo automatico per far meglio?
<cristian_c> traba, non posti nulla
<cristian_c> Dig, quanti ne hai?
<marcos__> cristian_c: funziona di nuovo! grazie!
<Dig> cristian_c:  7   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5629595/
<cristian_c> marcos__, eh
<cristian_c> marcos__, avevi fatto casino con i driver
<cristian_c> :D
<marcos__> cristian_c: stai sicuro che non toccherò più nulla :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> marcos__, specialmente alla larga dai ppa
<cristian_c> XD
<traba> cristian prova a vedere se ho postato giusto
<cristian_c> traba, non hai postato niente
<cristian_c> !image | traba
<ubot-it> traba: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<traba> cazzo!!! si può dire??
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> posta il link qui
<it-39> ciao
<cristian_c> miao
<marcos__> cristian_c: grazie ancora! ciao!
<cristian_c> prego
<it-39> ho unproblema con ubuntu all'avvio
<traba> cristian e ora???
<it-39> ip pc all'improvviso non parte e mi da un prompt con grub rescue
<it-39> error unknow file sistem :(
<traba> cristian ma tu hai l aureola???
<it-39> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> traba, se posti il link all'immagine, lo guardo
<it-39> ieri sera funzionava bene e' l'ho spento normalmente
<it-39> help me!
<traba> http://imagebin.org/256311
<traba> sarà così???
<traba> boh
<it-39> enzotib mi aiuteresti per favore?
<Dig> cristian_c: mi hai perso? X)
<cristian_c> traba, ora guardo
<traba> cristian grzzzzie
<cristian_c> Dig, ?
<enzotib> !grub | it-39
<ubot-it> it-39: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> traba, ok, ma a me però serviva tutta la finestra delle impostazioni
<cristian_c> o tutto
<Dig> cristian_c: mi avevi chiesto quanti duplicate source list... ti ho scritto 7 e postato quali
<cristian_c> traba, comunque, almeno ora sai come far egli screenshot
<it-39> grazie enzotib ci guardo... e spero di capirci qualcosa
<enzotib> it-39, fai il ripristino
<cristian_c> it-39, non è che hai fatto qualche aggiornamento?
<traba> cristian almeno ho imparato qualcosa oggi
<cristian_c> Dig, non ho visto, riposta
<traba> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/it/flashplayer/help/help05.html
<cristian_c> traba, :)
<it-39> ho aggiornato la distro ma giorni fa e non dava grossi problemi
<cristian_c> traba, anche questo va bene
<Dig> cristian_c: stai seguendo troppi :D     http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5629595/
<traba> ma secondo me da Super esperto quale sono manca la cam visibile nelle impostazioni
<traba> mah
<cristian_c> traba, fai clic su: Pannello Impostazioni generali della privacy
<cristian_c> Dig, lol
<traba> cristian fatto
<it-39> una domanda come ripristino grub se non ho il cd ho fatto l'upgrade on line posso usare la live della versione precedente?
<jester-> it-39: serve una live stessi bit del sistema
<cristian_c> enzotib, un sudo rm -R /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> andrebbe bene?
<jester-> !grub | it-39
<ubot-it> it-39: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<enzotib> cristian_c, va sempre bene, dato che vengono ricreati
<cristian_c> enzotib, anche con il -R?
<enzotib> cristian_c, -r però, non so se funge con -R
<cristian_c> ok, -r
<jester-> senza -r -R
<cristian_c> Dig, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<jester-> o cancella anche la cartella
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> cristian_c: sei un contino lollare oggi; te l0ha data?
<jester-> continuo
<it-39> jester mi scarico la nova versione e provo grazie
<Dig> cristian_c: rm: impossibile rimuovere "/var/lib/apt/lists/partial": È una directory
<jester-> Dig: va bene cosi
<cristian_c> traba, ora che pulsanti hai?
<cristian_c> mmm
<Dig> jester-: faccio l'update?
<jester-> ya
<traba> cristian io posso avere tutti i pulsanti del mondo ma con l immagine che hai visto blocca tutto
<Dig> se da ubuntu non voglio unity l'unica alternativa e fallback???
<traba> cristian anche perchè questa è una spiegazione ottima ma nn posso far nulla
<traba> cazzo!!!
<cristian_c> traba, anche al link: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/it/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html ?
<cristian_c> traba, pensavo si bloccasse soltanto sulla pagina di youtube
<cristian_c> (si blocca anche a me su youtube)
<cristian_c> Dig, hai mille alternative
<cristian_c> Dig, ce ne sono di de
<traba> no no in una chat
<cristian_c> Dig, a partire da gnome-shell
<cristian_c> traba, devi farlo nel link che mi hai segnalato
<cristian_c> traba, la finestra è interattiva
<traba> ok ora provo
<cristian_c> Nota: il pannello Gestione impostazioni visualizzato qui sopra non è una semplice immagine, ma è lo strumento Gestione impostazioni vero e proprio. Fare clic sulle schede per visualizzare i vari pannelli e selezionare le opzioni nei pannelli per modificare le impostazioni di Adobe Flash Player.
<Dig> non ha funzionato jester-  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5629659/
<traba> cristian hai una gran pazienza ti ringrazio
<jester-> Dig: hai dei repo doppi nel sources.list
<jester-> casinista
<Dig> jester-: lo so era questa la discussione :)
<cristian_c> magari ci vuole il -r
<jester-> Dig: li evi togliere a mano
<jester-> cristian_c: è il sources a mignotte
<Dig> jester-: beato lui
<cristian_c> !sources
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<cristian_c> Dig, prova a cancellare il contenuto e metterci quelle sei righe
<salvuccio> jester-scusami tanto ma il computer si e inceppato e ho dovuto riavviare tutto
<Dig> cristian_c: ecco era quello che speravo
<jester-> salvuccio: sistemato?
<Dig> cristian_c: backport e canonical partner li metto pure???
<salvuccio> si,avanza fino alla schermata dove dovrebbe avviarsi ma poi si inceppa tutto il pc...l'ho messo anche a bassa risoluzione ma niente da fare,altre soluzioni?
<salvuccio> jester-,scusa ho dimenticato a mensionarti nel mex precedente
<salvuccio> jester-:si,avanza fino alla schermata dove dovrebbe avviarsi ma poi si inceppa tutto il pc...l'ho messo anche a bassa risoluzione ma niente da fare,altre soluzioni?
<jester-> salvuccio: che scheda video e che pc è
<cristian_c> Dig, sì
<salvuccio> jester-:processore Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T5470 @ 1.60GHz × 2
<salvuccio> jester-:la scheda video dove la trovo?
<jester-> salvuccio: lspci | grep -i vga
<salvuccio> jester-:scheda video.....http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5629686/
<Dig> cristian_c: naturalemente ora funge tutto. Grazie cristian_c!, grazie jester-! pazienti e affidabili come sempre
<traba> cristian ci sei ancora
<traba> ?
<traba> cristian SEI UN GRANDE!!!! FUNZIONA!!!
<traba> cristian se passi da Verona ....bevuta pagata!!! grazie grazie grazie
<salvuccio> jester-:il computer è un hp
<cristian_c> traba, non era impossibile
<salvuccio> jester-:ci sei?
<jester-> salvuccio: lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> nel terminale
<salvuccio> jester-:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5629686/
<salvuccio> jester- gia fatto
<jester-> salvuccio: fg non va con quella scheda
<jester-> salvuccio: o nvidia o ati tosta
<salvuccio> jester-cavolo,si puo scaricare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> salvuccio, no
<cristian_c> salvuccio, per giocare ci vuole una scheda come si deve
<salvuccio> cristian_c,quindi anche gli altri giochi nn mi girano per questo motivo,tipo bve treni e rotaie
<blulnd> Ciao.
<cristian_c> salvuccio, non so dipende dai requisiti del gioco
<cristian_c> salvuccio, ti serve una scheda discreta
<cristian_c> invece dell'integrata
<blulnd> Ho bisogno di aiuto per installare una scheda wirelss su 13.04. Grazie.
<cristian_c> blulnd, che scheda è?
<blulnd> sitecom WLA-2100!
<cristian_c> blulnd, adattatore usb?
<blulnd> Si.
<cristian_c> blulnd, collegalo alla porta e digita: dmesg | tail
<salvuccio> cristian_c,quindi niente da fare,site stati grandi comunque e vi ringrazio ancora una volta per la massima disponibilità e immediatezza....
<blulnd> Ok.
<cristian_c> salvuccio, di niente
<cristian_c> salvuccio, non so su windows qual'è la situazione
<cristian_c> !paste | blulnd
<ubot-it> blulnd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<blulnd> cristian_c: ci provo. Grazie.
<salvuccio> cristian_c,boh?non so,il fatto sta che nn e scaricabile ma e un componente da installare esternamente
<cristian_c> salvuccio, ma ti riferisci al gioco?
<salvuccio> cristian_c,no,alla scheda video
<blulnd> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629760/
<cristian_c> salvuccio, sarebbe da testare fgfs anche con windows
<cristian_c> blulnd, uhm, interessante
<cristian_c> blulnd, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<blulnd> cristian_c, ok.
<salvuccio> cristian_c,si ma non risolvo nulla perchè non ho windows,uso ubuntu ormai da tre anni...
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> salvuccio, beh, allora vedere come va se conosci qualcuno con la stessa scheda
<cristian_c> per il resto non saprei
<blulnd> Ecco cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629784/
<salvuccio> cristian_c,ci rinuncio che posso farci...
<cristian_c> blulnd, beh, sì, mancano i driver nel kernel
<cristian_c> blulnd, puoi socllegare il bluetooth?
<cristian_c> *scollegare
<cristian_c> blulnd, uhm, la prota è giusta
<cristian_c> non è qulello il problema
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> salvuccio, eheh, un confronto tra i due Os (benchmark9 non lo si può fare :D
<enzotib> it-39,
<it-39> si
<cristian_c> blulnd, probabilmente, i driver vanno scaricati
<cristian_c> blulnd, che release di ubuntu usi?
<enzotib> it-39, fammi vedere l'output di sudo fdisk -l, su pastebin
<blulnd> cristian, ok.
<it-39> non so se ho la connessione da quel pc un secondo
<enzotib> it-39, in live puoi tranquillamente connetterti, nella peggiore delle ipotesi col cavo
<enzotib> it-39, altrimenti usa una pendrive per trasferire le informazioni
<blulnd> cristian, fatto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629799/
<it-39> pastebin.com/L7cTxKxp
<cristian_c> blulnd, pare tu abbia una delle pochissime schede wireless sfigate
<cristian_c> blulnd, l'unica è ndiswrapper
<enzotib> !chi | it-39, altrimenti non ti vedo
<ubot-it> it-39, altrimenti non ti vedo: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<blulnd> cristian_c: ok, grazie mille! Ciao.
<enzotib> it-39, ma quello non può essere tutto
<cristian_c> blulnd, ci sono riusciti
<cristian_c> blulnd, su raspbian
<it-39> enzotib: e tutto
<enzotib> it-39, allora prova con sudo parted -l
<it-39> enzotib: no sorry
<enzotib> ah
<cristian_c> blulnd, http://www.sitecom.com/en/wi-fi-usb-adapter-n150/wla-1100/p/1561
<it-39> enzotib: pASTEBIN.COM/p8zMVqR1
<enzotib> it-39, vedo che hai provato il mount con sda1, prima avevo detto "sbagliato" perché avevi scritto sda (senza 1)
<jester-> doctord90: 13.10 fg 2.10 non si installa serve la libudev0 da ciulare su quantal in ubu pacchi
<cristian_c> blulnd, no, mi sbaglio, hanno risolto con mint
<jester-> doctord90: e non compila il 11
<enzotib> it-39, e comunque è strano che chieda il tipo del filesystem, il che depone male
<jester-> lo compila a cazzo
<enzotib> it-39, sudo blkid
<blulnd> cristian, provo con ndiswrapper. Grazie mille. Ciao.
<it-39> enzotib: pastebin.com/WxeQHT1w
<it-39> enzotib: ma cosa sara' successo?
<it-39> ieri andava tutto ok:(
<cristian_c> blulnd, c'è la procedura per installare i driver
<cristian_c> blulnd, non serve ndiswrapper
<cristian_c> it-39, controllati i repo?
<enzotib> it-39, sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/tmp/out count=10 2>&-; file /tmp/out
<blulnd> cristian_c: su raspian?
<cristian_c> it-39, avevi aggiunto ppa o installato driver video?
<it-39> non li ho toccati quelli
<cristian_c> blulnd, no, su mint
<enzotib> it-39, non l'aveva con te
<cristian_c> blulnd, ho trovato un topic in ci aggiungono una regola udev
<enzotib> ah
<enzotib> cristian_c, ha un disco che non si monta, c'entrano poco repo e video
<cristian_c> blulnd, per la N300 ci sono i driver r8712u
<cristian_c> enzotib, ok
<cristian_c> blulnd, però la regola funzionerà anche su ubuntu
<blulnd> cristian_c: dove posso trovare la regola udev?
<it-39> enzotib bash: file/tmp/out no such file or directory
<cristian_c> blulnd, spostiamoci nell'altro canale e ne parliamo
<cristian_c> blulnd, ho avuto frtuna a trovarlo
<cristian_c> *fortuna
<cristian_c> blulnd, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<blulnd> cristian_c: ok.
<it-39> enzotib:  ci sei?
<it-39> ciao DD3my
<DD3my> ciao it-39 :)
<enzotib> it-39: scusa, era caduta la linea
<enzotib> it-39: c'era uno spazio tra file e /tmp
<it-39> enzotib riprovo allora
<it-39> enzotib stesso errore
<enzotib> it-39, come hai scritto?
<it-39> enzotib: pastebin.com/KUiQsE6t
<enzotib> it-39, sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/tmp/out cont=10
<it-39> enzotib dd: unrecognized operand cont=10
<Guest54969> Ciao ragazzi, ho installa kubuntu 13.04 ma è inglese,mi dite gentilmente qual'è il pacchetto da installare con il terminale ?
<enzotib> it-39, ecco, io avevo scritto count la prima volta
<enzotib> it-39, poi ho copiato da te ed ho sbagliato :)
<it-39> :)
<enzotib> !ubuntuitaliano | Guest54969
<ubot-it> Guest54969: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<it-39> rido' il comando
<Guest54969> ok ubot-it, gentilissimo
<it-39> enzotib pastebin.com/v7JXybe0
<enzotib> it-39, per curiosità, perché non c'è davanti al link la parte http:// ? in questo modo non posso cliccarci ma devo fare copia e incolla del link
<enzotib> it-39, se continui a fare errori non finiremo mai
<it-39> non mi dire nulla ho corretto
<enzotib> it-39, ma il pc incriminato non sei riuscito a metterlo in rete?
<it-39> no magari :(
<it-39> enzotib pastebin.com/btx25faz
<enzotib> it-39, ma non ce l''hai un cavetto?
<enzotib> it-39, ok, ora file /tmp/out
<it-39> enzotib /tmp/out: data
<enzotib> it-39, uhm, mi sa che la partizione è andata
<it-39> maledizione :(
<it-39> sara' stato l'avanzamento di versione?  puo'essere?
<cristian_c> testdisk o photorec
<it-39> grazie cr
<cristian_c> ops, la partizione , non il disco, scusate
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato io
<it-39> ha ok
<it-39> quindi addio dati ...vero enzotib?
<enzotib> it-39, se c'è qualcosa di importante, potresti tentare un recupero
<it-39> qualcosa c'era di importante vedo prima se ho il cartaceo di quei dati :( mannaggia tutte a me
<it-39> comunque grazie tante enzotib
<enzotib> prego
<it-39> haaa una cosa ma posso ancora fidarmi di quel disco?
<cristian_c> it-39, se non trovi niente, prova con testdisk e photorec
<cristian_c> !testdisk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'testdisk'
<cristian_c> mmm
<it-39> conosco testdisk grazie cristian_c
<enzotib> it-39, non sembra un errore fisico, piuttosto pare essere stato sovrascritto in qualche modo
<Tex_88> Salve a tutti,ho appena installato kubuntu 13.04 ma lingua è inglese, ho provato come da wiki per l'italiano ma nulla
<jester-> Tex_88: system setting langiage and country
<Tex_88> mi compare solo inglese ed inglese americano
<Tex_88> eppure ho scelto la lingua italiana durante la fase di installazione
<Tex_88> ho provato così, ma nulla  : sudo apt-get install kde-l10n-it
<Tex_88> nessuno puo aiutarmi ?
<mibofra> Tex_88, il selector della lingua fa cilecca?
<Tex_88> no
<Ginos> salve vorrei sapere se su ubuntu è previsto il comando Chkdsk /f
<mibofra> Tex è uscito....
<mibofra> Ginos, è fsck -f su ubu
<Cri> sera
<Ginos> mibofra: ma se volessi sistemare una partizione ntfs lo potrei fare?
<Ginos> perché gparted con mio stupore mi consiglia di farlo da windows :)
<krabador> Ginos, ntfs si maneggia bene solo da win
<Ginos> krabador: quindi niente fsck -F?
<mibofra> Ginos, beh perché infatti ntfs è nativo di win e dovrebbe essere meglio supportato
<mibofra> Ginos,  c'è un tool per linux per sistemare le nfts
<mibofra> ma meglio da win
<Ginos> mibofra: quale?
<mibofra> Ginos, non lo ricordo anche se basta una ricerca e si trova XD
<mibofra> è presente di default
<Ginos> ok
<Ginos> thx
<Ginos> mibofra: mi dice fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<cristian_c> ntfs-3g
<cristian_c> ecc
<Ginos> e poi fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sda2
<Ginos> quindi cosa faccio ?
<mibofra> Ginos, fallo da win
<Ginos> non è installato sul pc
<cristian_c> Ginos, sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs ntfs-3g ntfs-config
<Italo> sera
<Ginos> cristian_c: non trova nulla
<cristian_c> Ginos, cioè
<cristian_c> ?
<Ginos> 3g è gia alla versione più recente
<cristian_c> e gli altri due?
<Ginos> ntfs-config e ntfsprogs non hanno candidati
<krabador> Ginos, c'è un'ozpione di un comando di ntfsprogs, ma non piu' supportata, per il check
<krabador> se devi fare il check, fallo da consolle di winxp, col cd al boot
<oki> quale è il comando per vedere il chipset?7
<oki> della scheda wireless *
<Italo> scaricati i-nex vedi tutto, è ottimo
<Italo> installi facile
<krabador> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Italo> che?
<Italo> è inerente
<oki> ma io non voglio scaricare niente
<oki> voglio sapere quale è il comando
<krabador> ok
<krabador> oki, lspci | grep -i wireless
<oki> non succede niente
<sonoNoob> buona sera
<sonoNoob> ho installato la ubuntu nuova di zecca, ma quando ho dato il nome utente
<sonoNoob> nerd, mi ha detto "you are not nerd"
<sonoNoob> come posso risolvere?
<ugone> sonoNoob, quando hai installato che nome hai scelto?
<sonoNoob> ugone: nerd
<oki> ahahah
<ugone> ok dovevo immaginarmelo :-)
<onebitX> ugone: :D
<ugone> cmq è ovvio che  la cpu ti ha riconosciuto :-)
<onebitX> si, e l'ha comunicato a linux :D
<mrcamp> hi
<oki> salve, chi mi aiuta a trovare il chipset qua in mezzo? http://pastebin.com/H7kbFG2D
<onebitX> oki: la cipset di che?
<oki> della scheda wireless
<onebitX> oki: lspci
<onebitX> megli
<onebitX> oki:        product: BCM43227 802.11b/g/n
<onebitX>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<onebitX> questo e' il chipset
<oki> ma che dici
<onebitX> oki: riga 20, 21
<onebitX>        description: Wireless interface
<onebitX>        product: BCM43227 802.11b/g/n
<onebitX>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<oki> il chipset dovrebbe essere la riga 30 dove c'è scritto driver
<onebitX> quello non e' il chipset ma il driver
<onebitX> :)
<oki> OK
<ongaratom> salve
<onebitX> ciao
<ongaratom> volevo sapere il prezzo del cd d'installazione di ubuntu 13.04
<ongaratom> ho scoperto ubuntu e non ne posso più fare a meno
<onebitX> ongaratom: perche vuoi comprarlo se e' gratis?
<onebitX> chi ti ha detto che bisogna comprarlo?
<onebitX> si puo comprare, ma di solito si usa la prassi gratuita :)
<ongaratom> ah,davvero,pensavo che bisognasse pagare :-P
<ongaratom> quindici sono solo le spese della spedizione
<onebitX> ongaratom: no non serve pagare .)
<onebitX> e' un mondo molto diverso da come tu posso pensare
<onebitX> ongaratom: vuoi provare da solo a vedere come e' facile?
<ongaratom> ok
<onebitX> ongaratom: hai una pennetta usb?
<ongaratom> si
<onebitX> libera da usare?
<ongaratom> si si
<onebitX> con che versione di windows sei?
<onebitX> windows 8? windows 7?
<ongaratom> stò usando un pc vecchio perchè si è rotto il mio. ho windows xp
<ongaratom> sp3
<onebitX> va bene
<onebitX> ongaratom: sai quanta ram hai? sai cosa e' la ram?
<ongaratom> 2gb si si so cos'è
<ongaratom> ddr2 800Mhz
<onebitX> ongaratom: processore?
<ongaratom> intel core 2duo 2.16GHz
<onebitX> perfetto
<ongaratom> dual core
<Drizamanuber> non riesco a installare ubuntu 13
<onebitX> ongaratom: ubuntu puo girare tranquillamente
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: quale e' il problme?
<Drizamanuber> ho scaricato il file direttamente dalla home di ubuntu
<onebitX> ongaratom:scarica e installa questo comprgramma
<Drizamanuber> l'md5sum è  corretto
<onebitX> ongaratom: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Drizamanuber> l'installazione procede fino alla fine senza intoppi
<onebitX> ongaratom: lui fa tutto e ti masterizzera ubunu, sulla pennetta. seguilo, ok?
<Drizamanuber> esce la finestre che dice di riavviare il sistema
<ongaratom> ah,si ho capito qual'è............:-)
<Drizamanuber> si riavvia, il grub parte, ma poi lo schermo resta viola e non succede più niente
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: si
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: il mio notebook è un hp pavilion dv6, acquistato a maggio dell'anno scorso
<ongaratom> ok fatto
<onebitX> ongaratom: masterizzata?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ora sei con cosa, windows?
<Drizamanuber> con ubuntu 11.04
<Drizamanuber> installato su un'altra partizione
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: perfettissimo
<ongaratom> si
<onebitX> !installazione | ongaratom
<ubot-it> ongaratom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<onebitX> ongaratom: lwggi attentamente le guide
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: apri terinale e dai questi comandi
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ongaratom> ok grazie mille ho capito. ora tolgo il disturbo.Grazie!!!!!!
<onebitX> ongaratom: sai cosa e' una partizione?
<ongaratom> si si
<onebitX> ongaratom: apsetta
<onebitX> ongaratom: sai cosa e' una partizione?
<onebitX> ok
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: fatto
<ongaratom>  capisco molto di computer,me ne intendo
<onebitX> ongaratom: cmq in questo modo ti vrai uubntu sulla pennetta e avrai anche uno spazio, quindi puoi usarla tranqullamente
<onebitX> ongaratom: ppaena ti senti sicuro la installi sul pc
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: fdisk -l | pastebinit
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<onebitX> ongaratom: perfetto. BENVENUTO TRA DI NOI
<ongaratom> grazie
<onebitX> ongaratom: ce anche il canale #ubutnu-it-chat ci si diverte un bondo
<onebitX> mondo*
<ongaratom> ok ci darò un'occhiata ;-)
<onebitX> ongaratom: a proposito
<onebitX> !relese | ongaratom
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'relese'
<onebitX> !release | ongaratom
<ubot-it> ongaratom: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<onebitX> ongaratom: da qui scarichi le iso da masterizzare
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: scusa avevo dimenticato l'iso
<Drizamanuber> onebitX:  ho ottentuto questo risultato dopo aver fatto fdisk
<onebitX> sudo*
<ongaratom> ok ,scarico con utorrent e le masterizzo su dvd
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630370/
<ongaratom> l'ho fatto anche con la versione 12.04 LTS
<onebitX> ongaratom: puoi anche scaricare senza utorrent, ce il link diretto
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: dimenticavo una cosa, per installarlo ho usato una chiave usb creata con unetbootin
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: apri una cartella qualsiasi e carica il disco dove c'e l'altro ubuntu
<ongaratom> si,ma con il link diretto mi scrica ad appena 190kbps mentre con utorrent arrivo a 570
<onebitX> ongaratom: perfetto allroa sei gia molto piu bravo di me :D
<ongaratom> :-D
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: adesso ho inserito la chiave usb
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: nnon intedevo la chiavetta
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: mount | pastebinit
<onebitX> scrivi questo comando nel terminale
<ongaratom> bene bene bene........ ora tolgo il disturbo. Ciao buonanotte.
<onebitX> notte
<Drizamanuber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630373/
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: dovvebbe essere la /dev/sda7
<onebitX> sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu13
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: scrivi questi comandi nel terminale
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu13
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /media/ubuntu13
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: sì sulla 7 ho provato a installare 13.04 mentre sulla 8 ho instalato 11.04 e nella 6 la swap
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: fatto, ho fatto tutto
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: perfetto
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: pastebinti /media/ubuntu13/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: pastebinit /media/ubuntu13/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<onebitX> ho sbagliato l'i
<Drizamanuber> mi dice impossi
<onebitX> hai corretto l'i?
<Drizamanuber> impossibile leggere da: /media/ubuntu13/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<onebitX> mmmmmmm
<Drizamanuber> sì, era corretto
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ls /media/ubuntu13/var/log/
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ls /media/ubuntu13/var/log/ |pastebinit
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630385/
<onebitX> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<onebitX> strano da morire
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: pastebinit /media/ubuntu13/var/log/dmesg
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: io ci sto diventando matto
<onebitX> eppure hai gia una ubuntu quindi che problemi puo avere?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: dai anche questo  ---->  pastebinit /media/ubuntu13/var/log/boot
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ho anche provato a reinstal,lare 12.04, ma adesso non riesco più neanche con quella distro
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: e anche questo  ---->  pastebinit /media/ubuntu13/var/log/bootstrap.log
<Drizamanuber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630392/
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: aspetto gli altri 2
<Drizamanuber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630408/
<Drizamanuber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630409/
<Drizamanuber> eccoli, scusa!!!!
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: tranquillo
<onebitX> ooooooooooooh finalmente un po di errori
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: spero che siano riparabili, senza compromettere la partizione con 11.04
<Drizamanuber> distro vecchia ma perfettamente funzionante
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sembra tutto ok
<onebitX> facciamo una prova
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: io sono pronto
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/ubuntu13/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<onebitX> aspetta
<onebitX> FERMO
<onebitX> FERMO
<onebitX> FERMO
<Drizamanuber> ok
<onebitX> scusa colpa mia
<Drizamanuber> ok
<Drizamanuber> ok
<Drizamanuber> no problem!!!!
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo cp /media/ubuntu13/etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/ubuntu13/etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
<onebitX> e poi
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/ubuntu13/etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/ubuntu13/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<onebitX> uffa
<Armando> vorrei sapere come fare per installare 13.04
<onebitX> l'ultimo
<onebitX> Armando: sei con wwwindows?
<Armando> si
<Drizamanuber> onebitX:  solo l'ultimo?
<onebitX> Armando: che versione hai di windows,? quanta ram hai ? che processore hai?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo cp /media/ubuntu13/etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/ubuntu13/etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/ubuntu13/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: questi 2
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ok procedo
<Armando> allora windows 7 8 mega di ram intel i3core
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: cp: impossibile eseguire stat di "/media/ubuntu13/etc/X11/xorg.conf": File o directory non esistente
<Drizamanuber> , questo è il risultato del primo comanto
<Drizamanuber> *comando
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: dai il secondo
<onebitX> Armando: perfetto
<onebitX> !release | Armando
<ubot-it> Armando: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: fatto
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: riavvia il pc e entra nella 13 e vedi cosa succede
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: non ha restituito niente, ha solo eseguito il comanto
<Armando> ok e dopo come devo fare?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ok
<onebitX> Armando: masterizzarla su usb
<onebitX> Armando: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<onebitX> scaricarlo e usalo
<onebitX> Armando: pero prima di tutto devi leggere una guida
<onebitX> !installazione | Armando
<ubot-it> Armando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Armando> onebitx sono inesperto se è difficile non so, non vorrei trovarmi nei casini
<onebitX> Armando: non e' difficile
<onebitX> Armando: il primo passo e' masterizzrlo su usb, cosi non ti tocca il sistema
<onebitX> semplicemnte inserisci la pennetta e riavvi il pc
<onebitX> Armando: e questo NON nuoce il tuo sistema
<Armando> ma per la partizione?
<onebitX> la provi
<onebitX> quando sari convinto e capito, come funziona. la installi sul pc
<onebitX> e' semplice no?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: non funziona
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: parte il grub, scelgo la partizione del 13, lo schermo diventa nero
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ricapitolando, lui carica il sitema? oppure dopo premuto invio rimane li fermo?
<onebitX> si
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: dopo un po' che è nero, escono delle righe
<Drizamanuber> rootdelay
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Drizamanuber> root
<Armando> ma se la masterizzo su pennetta ok, ma poi se la voglio installare come faccio a partizionarla? non vorrei che mi cancellasse windows ho un sacco di musica da iTunes
<onebitX> Armando: se fai le cose con calma non succede niente
<Drizamanuber> poi dice che l'unità: (una serie di numeri e lettere) non esiste,
<Drizamanuber> dropping (qualcosa
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: dillo prima no?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: prendi carta e penna
<Drizamanuber> e poi tra parentesi (initrams), seguito dal cursore
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: riavvia il sistema e trascrivi gli errori, se il numero e' troppo lungo solo primi 5 cofre
<Drizamanuber> ok
<onebitX> Armando: tranquillo queste cose succedono poche volte
<Armando> ok ci provo
<onebitX> perfetto
<giacomo> Posso chiedere a qualcuno una cosa per l'installazione di Ubuntu 13.04 in dual boot con Windows 8?
<onebitX> giacomo: si puoi
<giacomo> Grazie onebitX!
<onebitX> prego non ce di che
<giacomo> Volevo sapere se fosse possibile installarlo senza disattivare il secureboot e, di conseguenza, facendo funzionare comunque windows
<onebitX> cosa e' il secureboot?
<giacomo> Quel "sistema" di windows 8, che "blocca" altri sistemi operativi
<onebitX> mmmmmmmm che cattivi :/
<onebitX> no?
<giacomo> E sì...
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: spara
<onebitX> giacomo: aspe googlo un po, non ne ho mai sentito parlare
<onebitX> giacomo: ce una bella notizia
<onebitX> giacomo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<onebitX> qui dice che e' una opzione del bios
<onebitX> quindi disabilitabile
<onebitX> giacomo: morale si puo installare senza problemi
<giacomo> Non proprio così..
<giacomo> perchè se lo disattivi non parte windows 8
<onebitX> sicuro?
<onebitX> proprio cattivi
<onebitX> mi sa che devi segurie un procedura un po particolare
<onebitX> giacomo: aspetta domani
<onebitX> qui ci saranno i piu bravi, ti aiuteranno sicuramente, io nn me la sento di darti un consiglio
<giacomo> Ok, grazie comunque
<onebitX> giacomo: cmq la risposta alla tua domanda e'
<giacomo> io spengo, buonanotte
<onebitX> SI! si puo
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ecco il messaggio di errore
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5630463/
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ti devo fare i compliemnti comunque
<onebitX> sei stato un grande
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: adesso vorrei far funzionare al meglio ubuntu 13, visto che ormai sono troppo affezionato e abituato a ubuntu per abbandonarlo
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo apt-get install  blkid
<onebitX> e poi
<dricky> qualcuno sa come ridurre al minimo le impostazioni grafiche di ubuntu?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo blkid|passtebinit
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo blkid|pastebinit
<onebitX> dricky: era questa la domanda che volev farmi in privato? :D
<dricky> si
<dricky> scusate ma nn sono molto pratico
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto blkid
<onebitX> dricky: nn ce problema
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: prova solo il comando
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo blkid
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: esce qualcosa?
<Drizamanuber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630474/
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: penso che tu abbia intuito
<onebitX> dice che nn trova /dev/sda7
<onebitX> :D bello no?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: una favola
<Drizamanuber> ehehehehehe
<onebitX> la questione e' questa
<onebitX> il menu dove scegli si chiama GRUB e attualmente e' installato quello del /dev/sda7
<Drizamanuber> esatto
<onebitX> quindi quello che secondo me, puo essere una soluzione e le installarlo con questo ubuntu bello funzionante
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: quindi procediamo
<Drizamanuber> devo installarlo da ubuntu 11 con grub-install /dev/sda?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo update-grub
<onebitX> e riavvia e SCEGLI l'altro ubuntu
<Drizamanuber> ok
<lubyy> quant'è meglio lubuntu!!
<onebitX> tanto!!!
<lubyy> ce l'hai anche te?
<onebitX> no io no, ma unaa volta si
<lubyy> è il + economico e leggero e ci puoi mettere quello che vuoi
<onebitX> gia e' veramente fatta bene
<lubyy> e ora che hai?
<onebitX> kubuntu e debian
<lubyy> e allora xkè dici che è meglio quando ne metti altri?
<lubyy> io ho lubuntu xubuntu e ubuntu
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: stesso errore
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<onebitX> questa cosa e' molro strana
<Drizamanuber> molro molro
<Drizamanuber> eheheheheheheh
<lubyy> però ora sto in windows 7
<onebitX> lubyy: perche amo provare, e ho visto che kde, mi piace e il piu adatto a quello che faccio
<onebitX> lubyy: ARGH!! SACRILEGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: buahahaha
<lubyy> xkè trackmania 2 stadium e fear3 tanti altri giochi nn li posso fare là
<lubyy> win 7 x64 ultimate
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: facciamo una cosa spoca, ma non dirlo a nessuno
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: vai
<onebitX> sporca*
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: queste sono le cose che mi piacciono
<Drizamanuber> e sono sicuro che adesso imparerò qualcosa di nuovo
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: allora facciamo una cosa sporca LIGHT
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: mi piace sperimentare
<onebitX> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<onebitX> nn so se farti una cosa sporca light o una cosa sporca sporca
<onebitX> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Drizamanuber> sporca sporca
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: pastebinit  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: io di solito mi diverto a modificare il grub, sostituendo i nomi alle partizioni
<Drizamanuber> onebitX:  per esempio windows, mi piace chiamarlo finester
 * onebitX prende il fucile e spara addosso a Drizamanuber 
<onebitX> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 * onebitX riprende il proiettile
<Drizamanuber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630497/
<dricky> qualcuno puo aiutarmi sulla questione grafica?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: assassino e anche chirurgo? mi estrai anche il proiettile
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: vedi riga 153?
<Drizamanuber> eheheheheheh
<Drizamanuber> cosa devo sostituire il quella riga?
<onebitX> niente
<onebitX> riga 158 vedi quel root?
<dricky> devo installare un'altra versione oppure posso modificare le ipostazioni?
<onebitX> dricky: cosa devi fare di preciso? cieo eprche vuoi togliere gli efftti?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: da cosiroot=UUID=5ed6602d-1742-4fe7-aff8-baa423fc9753
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: bosgna provre a farlo cosi root=/dev/sda7
<dricky> perchè è lentissimo per aprire una finestra ci mette una vita
<Drizamanuber> onebitX:  come mai a metà riga c'è $menuentry? è corretto?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: riga numero?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: al boot di grub premi E
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: e accertati che ci sia root=/dev/sda7 o modificalo
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ok?
<onebitX> dricky: nn mi hai risposto :D
<onebitX> dricky: cmq al login puoi scelre ubuntu 2d e se ne vanno via gliaeffeti
<dricky> ma a me al login non mi da questa scelta
<dricky> non capisco
<onebitX> dricky: dovvrebbe
<dricky> ho letto anche io questa cosa
<onebitX> in basso
<onebitX> dricky: sudo apt-get install myunity
<onebitX> dricky: cmq in basso a sinistra ce opzioni
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ok, fatto, controlla anche tu, per favore
<Drizamanuber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630516/
<dricky> mi  impossibile trovare il pacchetto myunity
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sbagliato
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: hai messo root=UUID=dev/sda7 e non root=dev/sda7
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: hai messo root=UUID=dev/sda7 e non root=/dev/sda7
<onebitX> dricky: apt-cache search myunity
<Drizamanuber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630521/
<Drizamanuber> no
<Drizamanuber> spetta
<dricky> non fa nulla
<onebitX> dricky: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<dricky> ops
<Drizamanuber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630528/
<Drizamanuber> ok
<onebitX> dricky: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:myunity/ppa
<onebitX> sudo apt-get update
<onebitX> sudo apt-get install myunity
<Drizamanuber> questo credo che vada bene
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ci siamo
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ricorrdati
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ricorrdati
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ricorrdati
<onebitX> NON FARLO MAI!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: se ci fosse qualche nerd adesso mi prenderebbe sotto con la macchina
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ok? :D
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ok
<dricky> fatto
<Drizamanuber> però se devo essere sincero, forse lo rifarò
<Drizamanuber> *rifarò
<Drizamanuber> ehehheeheheheh
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: :D
<Drizamanuber> adesso riavvio
<onebitX> dricky: dovvresti avere un nuovo programma chiamato myunity in cui fare delle odifiche
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: che il kernel sia con et
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: mi sono accorto adesso che è passata la mezza
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ha funzioanto?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: è meglio se vado a nanan
<Drizamanuber> no, non ha funzionato
<onebitX> anche io
<onebitX> @_@
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: stesso errore?
<Drizamanuber> adesso reinstallo il grub
<Drizamanuber> sì, stesso errore
<dricky> non trovo il programma
<onebitX> ma questa votla ha detto /dev/sda7?
<Drizamanuber> così riparo la modifica
<Drizamanuber> e i nerd non ti metteranno sotto!!!!1
<onebitX> dricky: da termnale dai comando myunity
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: :D mi difedo bene
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: io non mi arrendo, se hai tempo ci riproviamoù
<Drizamanuber> magari domani
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ok, ma la sera
<Drizamanuber> ps. tu non riesci a inviarmi una iso funzionante?
<Drizamanuber> anche del 12.04 andrebbe bene
<dricky> dice che devo installarlo con il comando che mi hai dato prima e che mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: quella iso penso che sia funzionate
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: certo la sera
<onebitX> !release | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<onebitX> dricky: installala
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: scaricala da li
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: e domani chiedi a qualche nerd he sicuramnete sa, io improvviso
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ 12.04
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: cmq ti consiglio vivamente la 12.04 e' la migliore
<dricky> a riuscirci
<onebitX> dricky: copai incolla la stinga che ti ha dato
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ok credo anche io infatti prima usavo quella
<onebitX> sudo apt-get install myunity
<Drizamanuber> one adesso la scarico e domani la installo
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: per ora mille grazie e buona notte
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: notte :)
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: spetta
<onebitX> dricky: io vado a domire
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: dimmi
<Drizamanuber> secondo te fa differenza se la scarico con opera piuttosto che con firefox?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo apt-get install aria2
<Drizamanuber> onebitX:  a che serve?
<Drizamanuber> è un browser?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: hai 64bit?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: hai 64bit?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: io uso opera perchè me lo ha consigliato un mio amico programmatore
<Drizamanuber> si, 64 bit
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: dopo aver installato aria dai questo comando
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: aria2c -s 200 -x 16 -c --file-allocation=none "http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso"
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: :)
<Drizamanuber> ok, sto scaricando
<Drizamanuber> sia con aria che con opera
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: non serve basta aria :D
<onebitX> cmq vedi tu
<Drizamanuber> quello di aria in che cartella finisce? nella mia home?
<onebitX> dove sei attualmente nel terminale, quindi si penso la home
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-04
<jerry_> ciao a tutti, posso chiedere?
<jerry_> non riesco a far girare un file in wine
<jerry_> non c'è nessuno ?
<cri> 0
<jerry_> ho un problemino con Wine, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<cri> s
<andrea__> Buonasera, non riesco ad aggiornare Lubuntu 12.10 a Lubuntu 13.04. Vorrei sapere il perchè.
<cri> andrea__,^
<cri> cosa fai per aggiornare?
<andrea__> apt-get dist-upgrade
<andrea__> Almeno io sapevo quello
<cri> andrea io ti consiglierei di scaricare la iso e fare una nuova installazione
<cri> incorreresti sicuramente in meno problemi
<andrea__> cri il problema e che non ho la /home in un altra partizione e perderei tutte le impostazioni
<cri> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<andrea__> root@andrea-MS-7255:~# apt-get dist-upgrade
<andrea__> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<andrea__> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<andrea__> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<andrea__> Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito
<andrea__> Sorry
<andrea__> Hai letto per caso cri quello che ho incollato?
<jerry_> non riesco a lanciare un programma con Wine
<cri> andrea__, !paste
<cri> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrea__> Eh si ho visto era un po' che non entravo non ricordavo di dover incollare la.
<jerry_> cosa bisogna fare dopo aver montato il file ISO ?
<cri> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<jerry_> ragazzi, chiedo qui, perché è un CD rom italiano che cerco di lanciare
<andrea__> Devi installare un gioco jerry_ ?
<cri> jerry_, non lo ho mai usato wine
<cri> ti da qualche errore
<jerry_> grazie .. no, è il dizionario della Zanichelli
<cri> lol
<jerry_> su windows funziona solo se inserito nel lettore oppure se montato come iso su un lettore virtuale
<cri> jerry_,
<cri> sudo mount /percorso/immagine/immagine.iso /mnt/loop -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop/0
<cri> poi entra nell'immagine montata e dai
<cri> wine eseguibile.exe
<jerry_> grazie ... ma il problema non è montarlo  ... l'ho montato, poi cerco all'interno il file exe, lo lancio con Wine, e mi dice che il disco non è inserito
<cri> jerry_, non e che ti manca qualche dipendenza di wine
<jerry_> forse, ma altre app windows su wine mi girano bene
<cri> jerry_, prova a farlo partire da termiale e vedi cosa ti scrive
<jerry_> gia provato .. stesso risultato ... sono disperato
<krabador> jerry_, che succede?
<jerry_> ciao krabador... grazie ... non riesco proprio a far girare una app via wine
<krabador> jerry_, , hai verificato il grado di supporto nell'app database di wine?
<jerry_> non credo che ci sia, si tratta del dizionario della Zanichelli
<andrea__> :D
<krabador> jerry_, wine non fa girare tutto
<jerry_> comunque grazie per l'info ... non sapevo che ci fosse un DB di supporto ... buono a sapersi
<jerry_> si ma non è un programma sofisticato, solo un .exe e u .dat
<krabador> jerry_, http://appdb.winehq.org/ qui puoi vedere quante e come girano le app in wine
<krabador> jerry_, il fatto che sia solo un exe, non significa che scontatamente sia elementare
<jerry_> è uno di quei programmi che richiedono il CD inserito (o la sua immagine montata su un lettore virtuale) per poter girare. Anche in windows. Copiando il tutto in una directory non funziona, nemmeno in windows
<cri> krabador, ciao
<krabador> cri, ciao
<krabador> jerry_, se sfrutta qualcosa che wine non supporta, non va.
<jerry_> <krabador>  a proposito del DB di Wine, ha appena visto e in effetti c'è qualcosa di simile al mio problema. Non è molto specifico, inoltre tutti i link a cui rimanda sono dead, però almeno non sono il solo ad avere avuto questo problema
<jerry_> forse davvero non è sopportata .. che sfiga
<krabador> jerry_, non è un problema, semplicemente perchè wine non fa girare tutto quello che esiste
<jerry_> allora mi toccherà installare windows dentro linux, via virtualbox .. che ne pensi ?
<krabador> jerry_, ecco, se con win hai intenzione di farci pochissime cose, e di questo genere, va bene virtualizzato
<jerry_> solo che con 512 MB di ram non penso poter far molto ... beh vedrò di upgradarlo. Ti chiedo un ultima cosa, veloce, veloce ...  scaricando via torrent, o tramite jdownloader da youtube, ho notato che con windows arrivo a velocità di 800 kb mentre con linux non supero mai i 200 Kb
<krabador> jerry_, vai a verificare che il client sia settato sulle porte giuste
<jerry_> per torrent forse non lo sono ancora, ma jdownloader non dovrebbe richiedere porte dedicate aperte, vero ?
<krabador> jerry_, hai aperto in entrambi gli stessi torrent / files, per aver constatato questa differenza?
<jerry_> non gli stessi, è una media. Almeno da youtube, i file si scaricano quasi sempre alla stessa velocità (o quasi), qualsiasi essi siano. Con linux non ho mai raggiunto le stesse velocità che con windows. Proverò a fare uno speed test
<krabador> jerry_, che linux stai usando?
<jerry_> lubuntu  ,  scusa come faccio a vedere che versione è
<krabador> jerry_, informazioni di sistema
<jerry_> ecco, ho appena fatto il test di velocità.  Ho i due PC collegati allo stesso router. LInux : 2,26 Mmps  --  Windows Vista: 12,66 Mbps
<krabador> jerry_, cavo lan ?
<jerry_> wifi
<krabador> jerry_, entrambi?
<jerry_> forse è dovuto all hardware wifi?  si entrambi collegati via wifi
<krabador> jerry_, che scheda wireless ha il pc collegato in wifi?
<krabador> con linux?
<jerry_> sto vedendo in informazioni di sistema, che dati ti servono?
<krabador> jerry_, che scheda wireless ha il pc linux
<jerry_> non trovo il nome, e nemmeno la frequenza ... ma altri dati numerici
<krabador> jerry_, manda lspci da terminale e incollalo in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | jerry_
<ubot-it> jerry_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jerry_> scusa, cosa devo digitare nel terminale? lspci non lo trova
<krabador> jerry_, da lubuntu, apri un terminale,e digiti lspci
<jerry_> fatto.. scusa avevo digitato male prima:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5631088/
<krabador> jerry_, che versione di lubuntu hai ?
<jerry_> per la versione:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5631096/
<krabador> jerry_, 13.04 andava bene :D
<jerry_> magari ti servivano anche altri dati
<krabador> la scheda wireless sembra funzionare abbastanza bene su questa versione, anche se non sempre è stata una scheggia
<jerry_> domani proverò col cavo ... scusa per smontare l'iso che avevo montato devo essere root ?
<krabador> si
<Marcantonio98_> Buon giorno
<Marcantonio98_> I had a problem, I can tell you so you help me?
<cri> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<maxine_> ciao c'è qualcuno in linea?
<Ab3L> !qualcuno | maxine_
<ubot-it> maxine_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lostinspace> simmi maxine_
<lostinspace> d
<maxine_> ok scusate :D
<maxine_> allora io fino a poco tempo fa usavo ubuntu 10.04 perche era lts poi pero ad aprile è scaduto il long therm support e allora ho dovuto aggiornare... solo che ho visto ora che è da poco uscita la 13.04, premesso che sul pc di mia mamma ho messo la 12.04 lts ma è abbastanza potente e lo regge tranquillamente. Io invece ho un asus barebone con 2gb di ram un intel (R) pentium (R) dual CPU e2200 da 2.20 ghz e una scheda grafica intel
<maxine_> volevo sapere se mi gira tranquilla la 13.04 su quel pc...
<maxine_> o se devo ripiegare su xubuntu.
<maxine_> ammetto che amo gnome e mi dispiacerebbe...
<maxine_> appunto perche amo gnome, disabilito unity e lo userei in gnome fallback..
<maxine_> ragazzi? =)
<Ab3L> maxine_: come installeresti la 13.04? da zero (con formattazione di tutte le partizioni) o upgrade dopo upgrade?
<maxine_> da zero.
<maxine_> però in dual boot con win xp...
<maxine_> quindi per ubuntu ho a disposizione due partizioni, perche altre due utilizzare da windows. su un hdd da 1tb
<maxine_> quindi sarebbero 4 partizioni 1 da 20 gb per il sistema windows una da 489 per le installazioni di win una da 4gb per lo swap di ubuntu e una da 485 per ubuntu di per se
<pkkan> ciao ragazzi
<pkkan> posso chiedere un consiglio ?
<maxine_> ciao
<maxine_> dimmi vediamo se ti posso aiutare.
<pkkan> ti spiego in breve
<maxine_> ok
<pkkan> io non sono un grandissimo esperto di informatica, riesco a gestire il mio vecchio acer 5710 con sitema operativo ubuntu 11
<maxine_> ok...
<maxine_> quindi il problema è?
<pkkan> come portatile principale uso un mac, ed ho formattato un HD esterno
<maxine_> ok
<pkkan> tramite mac e con ubuntu non vi accedo più
<maxine_> con che file system?
<pkkan> non riesco a capirlo
<pkkan> dalle proprietà non me lo dice
<pkkan> ma potrei essere io imbranto
<maxine_> appunto perchè evidentemente hai formattato quell'hdd con un filesystem proprietario di apple. e quindi ubuntu non lo riconosce....
<maxine_> prova a riformattare e vedere se puoi scegliere il file sistem
<pkkan> esattamente
<maxine_> *system
<pkkan> in quel caso non potrei usarlo con mac?
<maxine_> ma mac ti riconosce quell'hdd?
<Armando> ciao a tutti
<pkkan> mi daresti il comando da terminale?
<maxine_> ti ho trovato l'articolo. ecco cosa fare
<maxine_> http://www.tuttologia.com/basic/formattare-inizializzare.html
<maxine_> ciao armando
<maxine_> oppure prova a vedere direttamente da linux in terminale digitando lsusb se ti riconosce l'hdd
<Ab3L> [10:08:54] <maxine_> da zero. <--- se fossi in te allora proverei ad installare la 13.04. se vedi che è troppo pesante, te ne rendi conto subito e puoi sempre passare a xubuntu o lubuntu
<maxine_> ma la guida che ti ho postato dovrebbe risolverti il problema ;) cerca se trovi il file system ntfs se no ripiega su fat 32
<maxine_> ok grazie mille!
<maxine_> =)
<pkkan> grazie
<Armando> vorrei sapere una cosa, anzi due: se masterizzo ubuntu 13.04 su cd e lo installo 1) mi installa anche il boot? 2) devo liberare una partizione su c di window o me lo fa automaticamente quando installo?
<pkkan> mi hai salvato
<maxine_> figurati =)
<maxine_> puoi scegliendo durante l'installazione di ubuntu l'opzione installa accanto a windows =)
<pkkan> credo che lo riformatterò, sperando che lo legga ance wind
<Armando> maxine era per me?
<maxine_> si dovrebbe seguendo quella guida, perche infatti ntfs e fa32 sono file sistem di win
<maxine_> si si armando era per te questo  puoi scegliendo durante l'installazione di ubuntu l'opzione installa accanto a windows =)
<Armando> ok e il boot quando riavvio?
<maxine_> il problema si presenta solo se installi windows dopo linux non il contrario, infatti installando linux DOPO aver gia una copia di win installata all'avvio ti fa scegliere cosa avviare. Solo installando win dopo linux si sovvrascrive il boot e parte solo windows. Ma si sa che win fa casino ;)
<maxine_> quindi vai tranquillo =)
<tatisco> buongiorno ragazzi
<Armando> maxine grazie. quindi non dovrei aver problemi? sai non sono tanto capace con ubuntu
<maxine_> ciao
<maxine_> vai tranquillo! nessun problema per quei motivi! buon divertimento =) per ogni problema c'è il forum e le chat ;)
<tatisco> ho un problema...ogni volta che entro in google chrome mi chiede una password per un portafoglio come posso disabilitarlo..?
<Armando> Grazieeeeeeeeeeeee! Maxine!
<tatisco> nessuno può aiutarmi..?
<maxine_> versione di ubuntu in uso?
<tatisco> 13.04
<tatisco> nessuno ha una soluzione al mio problema..?
<tatisco> maxine tu puoi aiutarmi..?
<tatiscio> eccomi
<tatiscio> buongiorno ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema che ho...?
<tatiscio> c'è qualcuno..?
<goku_> gioeno
<it-39> buongiorno
<akhilleus> buon pm a tutti!
<Armando> Ciao a tutti
<Armando> posso chiedere una cosa?
<roht> ! domanda | Armando
<ubot-it> Armando: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Armando> Ciao Roth
<roht> buon pomeriggio
<Armando> Stamattina Maxine mi ha dato delle dritte qui, mi ha aiutato e ho installato ubuntu 13.4
<roht> ottimo
<roht> ti trovi bene?
<Armando> tutto ok, solo che per ubuntu mi usa quasi 90 gb
<Armando> non è troppo?
<roht> 90????
<roht> si
<roht> strano questo
<roht> sei sicuro?
<Armando> è possibile ridimensionarlo a 50 gb? ho installato in parallelo anche windows 7
<roht> sai usare gparted?
<cristian_c> Armando, dipende come l'hai installato
<Armando> maxine mi ha consigliato di installarlo accanto a windows
<cristian_c> Armando, evidenemtente si è preso lo spazio rimasto del disco
<Armando> l'ho installato da un file iso
<cristian_c> *evidentemente
<roht> ho dovuto riavviare
<Armando> aspettate sto controllando
<Armando> l'analizzatore del disco di ubuntu è preciso?
<Armando> mi dice 3,2 gb usati su 86,6
<cristian_c> Armando, direi di sì
<roht> penso che ubuntu sia di 3,2
<cristian_c> Armando, infatti occupa poco appena installata
<Armando> azz.
<cristian_c> Armando, beh, puoi sempre ridurla
<cristian_c> Armando, io partiziono manualmente
<Armando> si se fossi Cristian ma io sono imbranato con ubuntu
<Armando> eheh
<cristian_c> !partizioni  Armando
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !partizioni | Armando
<ubot-it> Armando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<Armando> non me la sento di toccarla
<Armando> faccio dei casini!
<cristian_c> Armando, beh, allora, esplora
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> Armando, ti consiglio la lettura del wiki
<cristian_c> !wiki | Armando
<ubot-it> Armando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<ongaratom> salve
<cristian_c> Armando, il primo link
<Armando> me li sono messi nei segnalibri, ma comunque è la 3 volta che provo a installare ubuntu ma mi scoraggio subito e mi viene voglia di toglierlo
<cristian_c> Armando, beh, c'è sempre la modalità live
<Armando> si ma cosa serve? a me non serve. la prima volta volevo vedere dei filmati in dvd, mi ha aiutato uno di voi ma non ci riuscivo a vederli dopo 3 giorni ci sono riuscito (mancavano dei cavolo di codec) è stata una tragedia. la seconda volta non mi vaceva vedere i filmati su internet  anche lì una tragedia. è troppo complicato per uno che inizia alla fine viene fuori solo casini
<cristian_c> Armando, beh, i codec vanno installati
<cristian_c> Armando, è sempre la stessa cosa: i codec multimediali e il plugin flash vanno installati
<cristian_c> Armando, ma ci sono delle distro che ce li hanno di default
<cristian_c> Armando, tipo korora, se non sbaglio, e mint
<Armando> lo so cristian ma uno nuovo che azz ne sa? mi ha aiutato uno di voi passo passo e non ci riusciva. tutto per installare e vedere vlc
<Armando> o vcl?
<Armando> non ricordo so che è il + famoso
<agnese> ciao a tutti!!! ho fatto l'upgrade da ubuntu 12.10 al 13.04  e non riesco più a connettermi tramite wifi! non so più dove sbattere la testa...qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Armando, vlc, ma c' anche su windows, infatti su xp ho installato vlc
<cristian_c> agnese, hai aggiunto ppa o installato driver video, per caso?
<cristian_c> Armando, va beh, comunque per provare non è male
<cristian_c> Armando, si può sempre installare da qualche parte, tipo in virtualbox
<Armando> si, ma non lo uso, ho Wondershare e Win media player e poi anche Itunes
<cristian_c> o su un supporto
<cristian_c> Armando, ah, quindi soltanto curiosità
<cristian_c> ?
<Armando> no aspetta non ci siamo capiti
<Armando> io volevo vedere i dvd e una persona mi ha fatto installare vcl per vederli ma mancavano i codec
<agnese> cristian, no, non ho fatto nulla...e per esempio in thetering al cellulare si connette...
<Armando> e manco lui riusciva a farmeli installare, pensa a uno nuovo che casino che fa!
<cristian_c> Armando, una volta installato ubuntu, è facile installare i codec
<cristian_c> Armando, io sulla 12.10 li ho installati direttamente con la distro
<cristian_c> nel wizard
<cristian_c> con aggiornamenti inclusi
<cristian_c> agnese, mmmm
<cristian_c> agnese, qualche comando
<cristian_c> agnese, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> agnese, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> Armando, basta installare un unico pacchetto che comprende tutti i codec
<Armando> eeeeeeeeee come no! dai cristian quando mi ha detto apri la dash pensavo di mettere il detersivo alla lavatrice. non sapeso dove andare
<cristian_c> Armando, ubuntu-restricted-extras, su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Armando, ma lo installi dal software center, o anche da terminale
<cristian_c> Armando, gli unici problemi sono con i dvd criptati
<cristian_c> Armando, con i dvd criptati io risolvo con medibuntu
<cristian_c> !medibuntu
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<Armando> l'ho installato dal software center ma per mettere i codec me ki ha fatti mettere dal terminale
<cristian_c> Armando, sono alternativi l'uno all'altro
<cristian_c> nel senso che puoi usare il metodo che vuoi e basta quello
<Armando> comunque cristian pensala come vuoi ma credo che sia io che ogni volta che provo ubuntu vado sempre nei casini, sarò sfigato che dirti
<cristian_c> Armando, mai avuto problemi negli ultimi anni
<cristian_c> Armando, di solito installo la distro e poi installo quel pacchetto
<cristian_c> Risolto.
<cristian_c> Armando, addirittura nella 12.10 li ho installati in fase di installazione della distro, così me li sono già ritrovati attivati, più facile di così
<cristian_c> ...
<Armando> si, ma da quanto tempo usi ubuntu?
<agnese> cristian, fatto..ma nulla di nuovo...ora non sto scrivendo dal computer dove ho il problema....tra l'altro ora stavo cercando di spegnere il pc, e continua a riavviarsi da solo...
<cristian_c> Armando, qualche anno, ma non è questo il punto, ora è tutto più facile, anzi da qualche anno quest'operazione è facile
<cristian_c> agnese, segnati i comandi e digitali appena puoi
<agnese> cristian, hai idea di cosa potrebbe essere? prima dell'upgrade andava tutto benissimo...
<agnese> cristian, ok...
<Armando> si caro cristian che è il punto, se sai usare il terminale e dare i comandi giusti ci riesci. Ubuntu è un po come il dos
<Armando> se lo sai usare sei a posto
<Armando> io il dos lo conosco. ubuntu no!
<cristian_c> agnese, appunto, è quell'upgrade che mi preoccupa
<cristian_c> agnese, per questo motivo mi interessano i comandi
<cristian_c> Armando, questo è falso
<cristian_c> Armando, si può usare tranquillamente senza mai toccare il terminale
<Armando> dici? mah! allora sono io che sono sfigato
<Armando> devo andare a Lourdes!
<cristian_c> Armando, il terminale è uno strumento potente, da utilizzare per risolvere problemi
<cristian_c> o per fare alcune cose
<cristian_c> ma se ne pul fare tranquillamente a meno
<cristian_c> non è indispensabile
<Armando> allora secondo esempio
<Armando> ho Mediaset e quindi posso vedere i film sul pc
<Armando> ho provato a vederli con ubuntu su chrome
<Armando> per ubuntu è chomium mi sembra
<Armando> o qualcosa di simile
<Armando> mi chiedeva silverlight
<cristian_c> Armando, c'è anche chrome
<Armando> su windum è una cazz ta incredibile installarlo
<Armando> ci ho messo due giorni a provare a installarlo su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Armando, beh, su chromium io risolvo semplicemente installando il plugin
<Armando>  e non ci sono riuscito
<cristian_c> Risolto.
<cristian_c> Armando, il video ti rimnanda al download di moonlighr
<cristian_c> *moonlight
<Armando> si provaci
<cristian_c> l'aggiunge e ho risolto, però va detto che silverlight è una tecnlogia software  morta
<cristian_c> non viene sviluppato neanche più da microsoft
<Armando> io ho provato con il software center con il cavolo me lo ha fatto installare
<cristian_c> Armando, già mi funziona su chromium (e pure su firefox funziona)
<Armando> che dirti
<Armando> se uno nuovo ci prova forse non ci riesce
<Armando> è che devo dirti che ubuntu mi scoraggia
<Armando> perchè all'angolo trovi o puoi trovare l'intoppo
<cristian_c> Armando, ripeto, su questi due browser è facile
<cristian_c> su xp ho trovato difficoltà più grosse
<cristian_c> ma il sistema p lo stesso , su per giù
<cristian_c> *è
<Armando> christian tu puoi dirlo, ma io con convinzione ti posso dire che non ci sono riuscito
<cristian_c> Armando, comunque, stiamo andando offtopic su questo chan
<cristian_c> !chat | Armando
<ubot-it> Armando: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> nel caso
<Armando> mi sono un pò inc..... e ho disinstallato per l'ennesima volta ubuntu, dicendo che non lo installo +! solo che poi ci ricasco e lo installo di nuovo!
<cristian_c> Armando, boh, comunque, se vuoi, c'è la chat
<Armando> ciao cristian è stato un piacere conoscerti
<cristian_c> Armando, comunque, ripeto che non ho mai trovato grosse difficoltà nell'utilizzo base
<cristian_c> Armando, ciao
<ory> ciao
<ory> qualcuno sa dirmi come posso creare un utente ubuntu molto limitato
<ory> che non possa cambiare nemmeno il wallpaper
<ory> bloccarlo anche a fare altre cose, come aprire impostazioni o cose del genere
<teo942> salve
<teo942> avrei bisogno di un consiglio per un keylogger
<teo942> su linux
<Brake_pad> Buonasera! ho scaricato degli aggiornamenti (xubuntu) ma l'installazione non è andata a buon fine. Qualcuno mi puo' aiutare ? grazie 1000
<enzotib> Brake_pad: nello specifico, che problema hai?
<Brake_pad> posso copiare il log intero o un pezzo ?
<enzotib> !pastebin | Brake_pad
<ubot-it> Brake_pad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Brake_pad> ci provo..è la prima volta..
<Brake_pad> si vedo una schermata grigia..con le righe numerate..
<enzotib> Brake_pad: niente?
<Brake_pad> vedo una schermata sfondo grigio con le linee del log
<enzotib> Brake_pad: e quindi?
<enzotib> Brake_pad: devi andare all'indirizzo segnalato dal bot, copiare tutto quello che vuoi farmi vedere, mettere il nick, premere il bottone paste presente in quella pagina
<enzotib> Brake_pad: infine mettere qui il nuovo link della pagina
<Brake_pad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5632512/
<Brake_pad> giusto ?
<enzotib> Brake_pad: giusto, ora: df -h
<Brake_pad> scusami tanto ma non sono molto esperto : devo apire sessione da terminale ed eseguire con sudo  quello che mi hai scritto ?
<enzotib> Brake_pad: da terminale sì, con sudo no, altrimenti lo avrei scritto
<Brake_pad> bene grazie eseguo
<enzotib> Brake_pad: ovviamente sempre su pastebin
<Brake_pad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5632529/
<enzotib> Brake_pad: sudo apt-get clean, non dovrebbe produrre nessun output
<enzotib> Brake_pad: dopodiché di nuovo df -h
<Brake_pad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5632534/
<enzotib> Brake_pad: hai poco spazio, questo è il problema, sudo find /!(proc|sys|dev) -mount -size +500M -ls
<Brake_pad> ..immaginavo...adesso eseguo lo script...
<enzotib> Brake_pad: un attimo
<Brake_pad> ok
<enzotib> Brake_pad: modifico in: sudo find / -mount -size +500M -ls
<Brake_pad> rifo
<akis24> ciao
<Piofa> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> !qualcuno | Piofa
<ubot-it> Piofa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Piofa> ho aggiornato ubuntu dal 12.10 al 13.04
<Piofa> e non parte piu il computer
<Brake_pad> find: `/home/stefano/.gvfs': Permission denied
<krabador> Piofa, quando accendi, cosa fa di preciso?
<enzotib> Brake_pad: nessun altro output?
<Brake_pad> no sfortunatamente..e' andato per un paio di minuti ..
<Piofa> parte la schermata asus, poi fa lo schermo di quel colore tipo nero che ha ubuntu, poi diventa tutto nero e rimane cosi
<enzotib> Brake_pad: ls -l /boot
<krabador> Piofa, se premi ctrl + alt + f1 appare qualcosa ?
<Piofa> no niente
<Piofa> il computer ha una luce che indica se sta funzionado la cpu a quanto ho capito
<Piofa> il simbolo e tipo un cilindro
<Brake_pad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5632567/
<Piofa> e quella rimane accesa per un po e poi si  spegne
<krabador> Piofa, non è la cpu, è l'hd
<Piofa> si scusa mi sono confuso intendevo quello
<Piofa> comunque normalmente quando e acceso il computer e sempre accesa la spia
<enzotib> Brake_pad: uname -r
<Piofa> e invece adesso si spegne quasi subito
<Brake_pad> 3.2.0-40-generic
<enzotib> Brake_pad: dpkg --get-selections | grep '3.0.0\|3.2.0-4' | tee ~/out
<enzotib> Brake_pad: no
<enzotib> Brake_pad: dpkg --get-selections | grep '3.[02].0-[23]' | tee ~/out
<Brake_pad> ok fatto pastebin ?
<enzotib> Brake_pad: sì[1~
<Brake_pad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5632589/
<enzotib> Brake_pad: sudo apt-get purge $(awk '{ print $1 }' ~/out)
<Brake_pad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5632597/
<enzotib> Brake_pad: stiamo rimuovendo un bel po' di vecchi kernel che occupano spazio e non servono più
<Brake_pad> ottimo giu' duro!
<enzotib> Brake_pad: aggiungi un -f dopo apt-get (lasciando uno spazio)
<robottinosino> come posso, affidabilità e programmaticamente, determinare se il mio script bash sta girando su Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> robottinosino, lo testi da terminale
<Brake_pad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5632608/
<robottinosino> cristian_c: è una perifrasi della mia domanda
<cristian_c> lol
<robottinosino> cristian_c: come "si testa da terminale"
<cristian_c> robottinosino, come hai chiamato lo script?
<cristian_c> (scusa se rispondo a una domanda con un'altr adomanda)
<robottinosino> cristian_c: l'ho chiamato ilcapocchione.bash
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> l'estensione non serve
<cristian_c> a men o che non sia uno script di shell
<cristian_c> e quindi avrebbe estensione .sh
<robottinosino> #!/bin/bash
<cristian_c> lol
<robottinosino> siimi d'aiuto te ne prego cristian_c
<robottinosino> ciò per ora non sta avvenendo :) ma so che puoi
<robottinosino> pensavo ad un cat /etc/issue
<enzotib> Brake_pad: ci manca il resto
<robottinosino> ma deve esserci di meglio
<enzotib> Brake_pad: avevo detto di fare lo stesso comando di prima, solo aggiungendo il -f
<Brake_pad> ah ecco scusami
<robottinosino> enzotib è un ninja di bash, se avessi i dettagli della carta di credito a portata di mano chiederei la sua consulenza (che onestamente non scontata non posso permettermi)
<enzotib> robottinosino: pgrep -fl nomescript
<robottinosino> enzotib: voglio sapere se sto girando su ubuntu.. m'aiuta?
<enzotib> e l'estensione è deprecata, sempre
<enzotib> robottinosino: ahhh
<robottinosino> enzotib: so che su #bash bacchettano sull'estensione, non sapevo anche qui
<enzotib> robottinosino: avevo capito che volevi sapere sta stava girando, non dove
<cristian_c> robottinosino, bacchettano dovunque :P
<robottinosino> enzotib: a me non crea problemi, specie in fase di sviluppo
<enzotib> robottinosino: non c'è un modo universale per sapere su che versione di Linux sei, ma cat /etc/issue dovrebbe funzionare su diverse distro
<robottinosino> cristian_c: vero ma io non aggrotto le sopracciglia neanche quando c'è l'uso inutile di cat invece di semplice <
<robottinosino> diciamo che ho imparato a vivere in un mondo di fondamentalisti pur non essendolo io
<robottinosino> quando in pubblico, faccio "finta" di essere disturbato dall'uso inutile di cat, ma sotto sotto non lo sono AFFATTO
<Brake_pad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5632630/
<robottinosino> enzotib: cat /etc/issue era la mia idea..
<robottinosino> enzotib: peccato non si sia deciso un modo, cmq..
<enzotib> Brake_pad: ci manca qualcosa
<enzotib> Brake_pad: no scusa, va bene
<robottinosino> enzotib: grazie anche se hai ribadito il /etc/issue
<enzotib> Brake_pad: sudo apt-get purge $(awk '{ print $1 }' ~/out) linux-headers-3.2.0-41-generic+
<enzotib> Brake_pad: la strada è chiara, ma dobbiamo lottare contro le convinzioni di apt-get
<enzotib> robottinosino: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Standard_Base
<enzotib> robottinosino: lsb_release -a sarebbe un modo più o meno standard, per le distro che aderiscono
<cristian_c> enzotib, LSB_release viene da quello?
<enzotib> cristian_c: credo di sì
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> enzotib, ops, non avevo letto la riga sopra :P
<Brake_pad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5632642/
<enzotib> Brake_pad: sudo dpkg -P $(awk '{ print $1 }' ~/out)
<enzotib> Brake_pad: vediamo se lo convinciamo
<krabador> Piofa, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<vinci98k> kubuntu 13.04 traduzione a metà ||| sono riuscito a fare aggiornare muon e ora funziona ||| vado su system settings poi su locale e mi si apre la finestra con la scheda lingue quindi poosso scegliere tra : inglese (uk) e inglese (us) ... non trovo il pulsante "add"
<vinci98k> se non me lo dite subito me lo cerco :D
<Brake_pad> sta cancellando un mare di roba...
<enzotib> Brake_pad: ottimo
<Brake_pad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5632673/
<vinci98k> ok a quanto sembra non scarica i pacchetti
<enzotib> Brake_pad: perfetto; ora sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> Piofa, inserisci la chiavetta nel notebook, e imposti il bios per partire da usb. accedendo al bios puoi vedere se è impostato il tasto per la scelta in avvio della periferica di boot
<krabador> Piofa, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Brake_pad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5632679/
<enzotib> Brake_pad: perfetto, sei a posto
<Brake_pad> grazie 1000. dici che devo aumentare la partizione per Ubuntu ?
<robottinosino> enzotib: assolutamente giusto, ottimo consiglio, grazie!
<enzotib> Brake_pad: no, ma stai attento quando sta per finire lo spazio, non venire qui all'ultimo momento
<enzotib> robottinosino: what?
<robottinosino> enzotib: lsb-release
<Brake_pad> ok grazie ancora sei stato molto gentile. ti auguro un buon fine settimana!
<enzotib> robottinosino: ah! ok
<enzotib> Brake_pad: anche a te, ciao
<enzotib> vado anch'io, a poi
<robottinosino> enzotib: tu giri link.. io studio ;)
<Piofa> sto installando ubuntu dalla chiavetta peró non parte
<krabador> Piofa, se hai fatto la chiavetta con unetbootin, ti conviene default
<Piofa> ok
<Piofa> ci provo
<Piofa> non mi da piu quel menu
<Piofa> non capisco quale sia il tasto per far partire l'usb perche il bios non me lo dice
<krabador> Piofa, spesso è f12
<robottinosino> Piofa: f1 f2 del f12.. la vita è dura
<Piofa> non va
<Piofa> mi apre sempre il bios ma non la chiavetta
<krabador> Piofa, sul manuale del notebook te lo dicono
<Piofa> probabile solo che non so dove si trovi
<Piofa> e un portatile di qualche anno fa
<krabador> Piofa, spegni, stacca la chiave, riattaccale, riaccendi e accedi nel bios
<Piofa> fatto
<krabador> Piofa, imposta nella sezione boot, usb come prima periferica di booyt
<akhilleus> chi mi aiuta ad impostare uno zoom fisso su midori-browser????
<Piofa> si e gia fatto
<krabador> Piofa, poi riavvia
<Piofa> fatto
<Piofa> ma e come prima non cambia niente
<Piofa> devo capire qual e sto tasto
<krabador> Piofa, riaccedi nel bios e vedi se la voce per il tasto di scelta per la periferica di boot è attiva
<akhilleus> come imposto lo zoom fisso delle pagine su midori-browser senza usare sempre ctrl e la rotellina del mouse?????
<krabador> !chat | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> akhilleus, e non urlare
<akhilleus> non ho urlato,urlare é la scrittura in maisc!
<krabador> akhilleus, parecchi punti interrogativi sono irritanti nello stesso modo, specie se offtopic
<Piofa> allora nel boot mi dice
<akhilleus> ok scusa
<Piofa> a device enclosed in parenthesis has been disabled in the corresponding type menu
<Piofa> krabador, come faccio a capire qual e il tasto?
<Piofa> nel bios non lo dice
<krabador> Piofa, scarica il manuale
<Piofa> se li provo tutti secondo me ci metto di meno
<krabador> Piofa, in giro per il bios, c'è una voce "f12 boot chose " o simile
<krabador> che ti abilita la possibilità di scegliere la periferica di boot all'avvio
<krabador> se non abilitata
<Piofa> non ce
<Piofa> il mio bios ha queste categorie
<Piofa> main, dove c'è l'ora e la data
<Piofa> advanced che ha cose tipo bootup num lock e speaker volume
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/midori/+bug/708010
<Piofa> security che ha le password e un antivirus
<Piofa> power che ha il power saving dello schermo
<Piofa> e poi boot
<Piofa> che ha boot setting configuration che a sua volta ha il quiet boot
<Piofa> boot device priority
<krabador> Piofa, posta il modello del notebook, nella dicitura dell'etichetta al di sotto dello stesso
<Piofa> e i drives
<Piofa> asus x56s ver m51se
<Piofa> e partito
<Piofa> ce lho fatta
<Piofa> gli do default allora?
<krabador> si
<krabador> Piofa, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Piofa> fatto
<Piofa> si blocca
<krabador> Piofa, aspetta un paio di minuti
<Piofa> mi dice che e troppo caldo
<Piofa> che ha raggiunto la massima temperatura permessa
<Piofa> ora ho capito qual e il tasto peró
<krabador> Piofa, allora è un altro tipo di problema
<krabador> hai problemi di raffreddamento
<Piofa> ma e la prima volta che me lo dice
<krabador> che devi risolvere
<Piofa> ci ho messo la ventola esterna
<Piofa> vediamo se funziona cosi
<Piofa> intanto mi preparo perche me ne devo andare
<Piofa> grazie di tutto krabador
<Piofa> spero di risolvere il problema
<krabador> Piofa, di niente,
<Piofa> un saluto, a presto
<vinci98k> ok apposto risolto il tutto
<michele40> ciao a tutti
<mapreri> ok, continuo a rovinare qualcosa lato desktop (che non sono così capace di sistemare da me).... Ho installato xfce (il pacchetto xfce4) e ora la "nuvoletta" di notifica in unity è la stessa di xfce :\ dato che è orribile a volte (http://screencloud.net/v/9Jai) come posso fare a ripristinare quello di default in unity?
<cristian_c> mapreri, beccato!
<mapreri> cristian_c: :D
<cristian_c> maprei, te lo link in query?
<cristian_c> *linko
<mapreri> cristian_c: alla fine mi son ridotto ad "eliminare" la home e riportare tutto a zero
<mapreri> cristian_c: cosa?
<cristian_c> mapreri, il link alla soluzione
<cristian_c> mapreri, ti interessa ancora?
<mapreri> cristian_c: beh, linka, non si sa mai, magari sperimento ancora :)
<cristian_c> in query però
<mapreri> cristian_c: anche se ora mi interessa quello su
<mapreri> cristian_c: sisi, vai pure
<mapreri> :)
<cristian_c> qui non posso linkare url esterni
<it-39> sera
<robottinosino> cristian_c: qui se linki si scassa il server ;)
<cristian_c> robottinosino, mi attengo alla regola
<Lugyz> salve a tutti
<Lugyz> so che è sabato sera e ognuno ha i proprio impegni
<Lugyz> ma vi sarei molto grato se siete in grado di aiutarmi
<Lugyz> uso ubuntu per lavoro e ora è andato
<Lugyz> c'è qualcuno disponibile? :)
<Lugyz> grazie in anticipo
<Lugyz> In breve ieri lo stava utilizzando il mio socio, che non è molto ferrato con i computer e ha dato l'ok all'aggiornamento di ubuntu 13.04 e prima avevamo il 12.10 solo che siccome l'agiornamento stava troppo e voleva chiudere l'ufficio, ha spento il computer a forza, e ora non va più praticamente... Credo i driver siano andati anche perchè non posso utilizzare le connessioni, USB non funzionano e il lettore CD men che meno.
<Lugyz> ho un punto di backup solo che non so come salvare i file siccome non posso inviarli nè in bluetooth nè collegare il mio disco esterno...
<Lugyz> e ora sulle informazioni vedo Ubunto 13.04
<zodd> ciao a tutti
<Lugyz> anybody?
<zodd> ho appena installato ubuntu 13.04 ma ho un problema con lo schermo, appaione delle striscie
<krabador> !imagebin | zodd
<ubot-it> zodd: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lugyz> #ubuntu
<zodd> ho fatto la foto è lo inserita, ma non so come fare il collegamento
<krabador> zodd, copi il link
<zodd> http://imagebin.org/256444
<zodd> http://imagebin.org/256442
<zodd> aiutooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jester-> sera
<zodd> ciao
<zodd> a chi posso chiedere per il mio problema con windos non lo faceva
<jester-> zodd: deacrivi il problema
<jester-> s
<jester-> descrivi*
<Gianluca71> Salve a tutti, possiedo un netbock marca asus Eee con sistema operativo Ubuntu 10.1. Oggi nell'aggiornare il sistema operativo che non l'ho facevo da tempo, mi sono accorto che non avevo con me l'alimentatore del pc. Visto che gli aggiornamenti richiedevano un tempo piu' lungo della durata della batteria, mi si e' spento il pc e non sono riuscito a completare l'installazione degli aggiornamenti. Quando sono tornato a casa e o me
<jester-> Gianluca71: non è piu supportata la 10.10
<zodd> ho fatto anche delle foto del problema praticamente lo schermo in alto ha delle rige bianche
<Gianluca71> no
<jester-> Gianluca71: se vio tenerla devi cambiare il sources.list
<zodd> http://imagebin.org/256442
<zodd> http://imagebin.org/256444
<Gianluca71> mi esce il mio nome al centro e l'ora in alto
<Gianluca71> che cos'e una source list?
<jester-> !soerceslist | Gianluca71 guarda in fondo alla pagina
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'soerceslist'
<jester-> !sourceslist | Gianluca71 guarda in fondo alla pagina
<ubot-it> Gianluca71 guarda in fondo alla pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<Gianluca71> posso fare qualcosa dal bios perche' e' l'unica maschera nella quale posso entrare
<Gianluca71> e' da poco che ho linux scusate la m ia ignoranza
<jester-> Gianluca71: ti conviene scaricare la 13.04 che coni netbook è ottima
<jester-> Gianluca71: da poco? 10.10 è dell'ottobre 2010
<jester-> zodd: scheda video?
<Gianluca71> no
<Gianluca71> che coni netbook è ottima che significa?
<jester-> che gri
<jester-> che gira ottimamente
<Gianluca71> come la faccio partire dopo averla scaricata?
<zodd> non so come vederla jester
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !installazione1usb
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Gianluca71> dove trova la versione 13.04?
<jester-> !raring
<ubot-it> Raring Ringtail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | Kubuntu 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<jester-> Gianluca71: i386
<Gianluca71> quali di questi link devo scaricare?
<jester-> ubuntu x unity, kubuntu x kde lubonto per lxde e pc scarsi
<mapreri> remix_tj: certo potresti darla una rinfrescata al tuo script che genera le voci di ubot-it.... usa la sintassi del wiki di ormai 5 anni fa...
<zodd> come faccio a trovare la mia scheda ideo
<mapreri> remix_tj: ah, e non capisco perchè segna 17 febbraio 2013, ad esempio non c'è !raring
<jester-> zodd: lspci | grep -i vga
<mapreri> magari s'è bloccato per chissà quale motivo...
<jester-> !raring
<ubot-it> Raring Ringtail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | Kubuntu 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<jester-> se òè
<mapreri> remix_tj: ah, e non viene proprio riconosciuta più quella sintassi. Dopo i == del titolo non può andarci lo spazio, altrimenti non lo riconosce come titolo (e ovviamente non ho voglia di modificare a mano tutte le 673 voci o di inventarmi uno script su due piedi per togliere uno spazio...
<Gianluca71> sto scricando http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent non so' se e' giusto
 * mapreri spera che remix_tj sia abiutuato a leggere quando torna....
<zodd> scusami ma è la prima volta che uso ubuntu cosa devo fare
<jester-> Gianluca71: è per scaricare via torrent quello
<jester-> Gianluca71: scarica la normale .iso
<Gianluca71> quale
<Gianluca71> ne vedo molte
<jester-> zodd: dare il comando nel terminale e incollare qui la risosta
<zodd> come si apre il terminale
<jester-> Gianluca71: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> !terminale | zodd
<ubot-it> zodd: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<mapreri> jester-: posso chiedere una cosa pure a te? a che serve ustatbot-it?? è quello che fa le statistiche per
<mapreri> !stat
<ubot-it> http://www.remixtj.net/ircstats/
<mapreri> ?
<jester-> mapreri: si è di remix_tj e fa le statistiche
<mapreri> (non capisco perchè ce l'abbiamo in -fcm quando non ho mai visto una statistica per quel chan....)
<mapreri> jester-: ok, allora parlo con lui! ^^
<jester-> mapreri: statistiche sul traffico in canale etc
<mapreri> jester-: eh, quelle che ho linkato sopra con !stat, no?
<mapreri> io sono quello che porta felicità in canale! :D
<jester-> mapreri: devi chiedere a lui c'è un po di casino perchè ha cambiato server che i vecchio è mort0
<jester-> pure ubot-it dava i numeri
<mapreri> jester-: ecco, ora mi spiego perchè questa pagina: http://www.remixtj.net/ubot/vociubot.html è ferma
<mapreri> jester-: ma non aveva un vps?
<jester-> mapreri: ha un server in cermania
<mapreri> jester-: in housing? (beh, ora che vedo l'ora, anche http://www.remixtj.net/ircstats/ubuntu-it.html è fermo a febbraio)
<jester-> mapreri: a lui devi chiedere
<mapreri> jester-: certo. ok
<jester-> ha tribolato mica poco anche col lavoro chje viene prima di tutto
<mapreri> già
<zodd> sono entrato al terminale ma funziona solo la scritta lspci
<jester-> zodd: se scrive funzano tutti  icaratteri
<jester-> lspci | grep -i vga incolla nle terminale
<zodd> questa dovrebbe esere la mia scheda video:     VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS600M [Radeon Xpress 1250
<jester-> zodd: strano ati dovrebbe andare bene
<jester-> zodd: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<zodd> sto installando
<Alfasus> salve
<zodd>  ha finito
<jester-> zodd: quando ha finito fai termina sessione e clicchi il circolino a destra di user e pass e scegli gnome clsaccio no effetti
<zodd> devo riaviare
<jester-> zodd: quando ha finito fai termina sessione e clicchi il circolino a destra di user e pass e scegli gnome clsaccio no effetti
<zodd> ho scaricato la versione 13.04 non trovo quello che mi chiedi
<jester-> zodd: ma è installato il sistema o sei da cd live
<zodd> installato
<jester-> zodd termina sessione
<jester-> clicca l'icona a sinistra sulla barra
<jester-> come cazzo fa a spegnere
<zodd> in alto a destra
<MoL0ToV> hello world
<MoL0ToV> bye to all
<Drizamanuber> 'sera a tutti, ubuntu 13 mi da problemi di surriscaldamento, così ho deciso di reinstallare 12.04 che non mi dava problemi, ho scaricato la release direttamente dal sito di ubuntu, sembra tutto vada bene, l'installazione procede fino alla fine senza problemi, l'md5 è corretto, ma quando riavvio parte il grub, scelgo il 12 poi resta lo schermo nero per un certo periodo e alla fine appare questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5633686/
<Drizamanuber> p.s. adesso sono in un'altra partizione con installato ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> Drizamanuber: sa che parte il disco sbagliato
<Drizamanuber> jester-: è possibile risolvere questo problema?
<jester-> cambia il boot
<jester-> se hai due hd prova a invertire di default lo installa su sda
<Drizamanuber> jester-: dovresti spiegarmelo passo passo, ma non capisco perchè si creano questi problemi, è la prima volta che mi succede
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ho un hd solo diviso in più partizioni
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se hai un menu di avvio da tasto Fx usalo
<jester-> Drizamanuber: allora da dove sei sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> Drizamanuber: quindi sudo update-grub
<Drizamanuber> jester-:  ho già reinstallato il grub
<jester-> rifallo
<Drizamanuber> ma il problema c'è lo stesso
<Drizamanuber> adesso lo rifaccio
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se non la trova = è installata a casso
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ecco il mio grub: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5633704/
<jester-> Drizamanuber: c'è 12.04 riavvia
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ho già installato altre volte ubuntu scegliendo manualmente la partizione, ma ha sempre funzionato tutto alla perfezione
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ora ci provo
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: da sempre lo stesso errore
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: non hai una iso vecchia di ubuntu 12?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: allora non si è installata a dovere
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: prova kubuntu
<Drizamanuber_> jester-:  ho già provato un po' di volte a reinstallare
<Drizamanuber_> ma niente da fare
<jester-> kubuntu 12.04
<jester-> o 12.10
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: non capisco perchè prima funzionava e adesso ha deciso di smettere di girare benen
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: a meno che hai la partione ciucca
<Drizamanuber_> ubuntu 12.10 mi da anche lui problemi di surriscaldamento
<Drizamanuber_> jester-:  come posso fare a ripristinare la partizione?
<jester-> forse  hai settori danneggiati
<Drizamanuber_> come faccio a controllare? se ci sono settori dannegggiati?
<jester-> fai un sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sdxx
<jester-> sparai tu cosa sono xx
<jester-> fai un sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda7
<jester-> ci mette un po
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: sì, lo sto facendo
<jester-> se li trova te lo dice
<jester-> li segna e non li usa piu
<jester-> ma ti rimane il problema
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ok, per ora non ha trovato niente, ma sono solo al 20%
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: e se reinstallo?
<jester-> devi formattare fare lo scan e poi non formattare in installazione
<Drizamanuber_> quindi posso formattare da questa partizione
<jester-> si
<Drizamanuber_> in ext4?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> sudo fsck.ext4
<jester-> /dev/sda7
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: appena finisce lo faccio
<jester-> poi sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda7
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ha finito: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5633745/
<Drizamanuber_> sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda7
<Drizamanuber_> e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<Drizamanuber_> /dev/sda7: clean, 155458/1024000 files, 755778/4088542 blocks
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: qualcosa a fatto
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ora sto facendo sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda7
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ecco il risultato: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5633760/
<jester-> prova  a installare
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ok quindi installo senza formattare la partizione, giusto?
<jester-> yess
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: installo tramite una chiavetta usb. è forse meglio se lo faccio da dvd?
<jester-> le istess
<Drizamanuber_> ok procedo
<Cri> ciao
<MarcoFe> notte gente
<Drizamanuber> non riesco a installare ubuntu 12.04
<Drizamanuber> ecco l'errore all'avvio dopo l'installazione
<Drizamanuber> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5633686/
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-05
<URUS> notte
<marcos> ciao, scusate sono nuovissimo di linux, qualcuno può aiutarmi per la prima installazione?
<krabador> marcos, a che punto sei ?
<krabador> !installazione | marcos
<ubot-it> marcos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<marcos> ciao, allora, ho installato vw player, scaricato la iso ubuntu 13 configurata e installata, ha fatto tutto lui, ma quando vado per digitare la password al login mi dice sempre che è errata
<marcos> a parte che come nome utente non ha messo quello che ho indicato ma il nome della virtual machine, ma la password che ho indicato non funziona e non so che fare
<krabador> marcos, quando fai partire la virtual machine , nella schermata di login è l'unico utente disponibile?
<marcos> si, poi c'è guest
<krabador> marcos, hai problemi nell'accesso come guest?
<marcos> non ho provato, provo subito
<marcos> allora guest funziona, sono rimasto un po' spiazzato dalla schermata, c'ho messo un po' è molto più piccola rispetto allo schermo, ma sembra funzionare
<krabador> marcos, in virtual machine non è l'installazione reale
<marcos> quindi che debbo fare? mi sento tutto bloccato,non riesco a fare nulla, anche in guest se imposto la rete (i parametri di fastweb) mi chiede la password di marcos (in questo caso il nome è giusto) ma poi anche qui la password sembra sempre sbagliata
<krabador> marcos, la password che hai settato, sei sicuro di digitarla con le maiuscole e minuscole corrette
<marcos> si si, ho verificato più volte
<krabador> marcos, da dove stai virtualizzando ubuntu?
<marcos> win 7 ultimate
<marcos> file su disco esterno samsung sata3 da 2 tera
<krabador> marcos, se vuoi tenertela in virtual machine su win7, riprova l'installazione, tenendo presente di andare incontro a eventuali problematiche / settaggi del software di virtualizzazione
<krabador> che non sono argomento di questo canale
<marcos> e come dovrei fare diversamente?
<krabador> marcos, puoi fare un'installazione reale
<marcos> per ora a me serve per famigliarizzaci un poco
<marcos> ma dovrei partizionare i dischi così e non potrei lavorare in simultanea
<krabador> marcos, usarla in live, è già diverso che usarla virtualizzata, nell'ottica dei problemi
<krabador> marcos, i problemi di un'installazione in virtual machine non riguardano ubuntu, specie su win7
<krabador> !virtualbox | marcos
<ubot-it> marcos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<marcos> ora guardo
<krabador> marcos, è relativo al funzionamento di virtualbox in ubuntu
<krabador> marcos, c'è anche per win
<marcos> ahhh ho capito il problema, forse puoi aiutarmi
<marcos> io uso wm where player
<krabador> vmware
<marcos> ok scusa, quando digito la mia password essa contiene un #
<marcos> ma se provo a scrivere su libre office è evidente che non riesco a farlo
<marcos> cosa può essere
<krabador> marcos, qualche settaggio della macchina virtuale
<marcos> ma non trovo nessun punto dove impostare di accettare alt gr, non sai aiutarmi?
<krabador> marcos, non uso vmware in win, /join #vmware , se te la cavi con l'inglese.
<marcos> ok trovato il problema, ora puoi aiutarmi :)
<marcos> devo abilitare la tastiera italiana
<marcos> da guest sono riuscito, ma devo poterlo fare anche per il login normale
<marcos> come faccio?
<marcos> se clicco sull'icona in alto vedo solo inglese, e non posso aggiungere quella italiana
<marcos> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<marcos> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Gomezz> Buongiorno!..devo installare lubunut in dual boot con opensuse,metà hd è non partizionato,che dite faccio installare lubuntu affianco di opensuse oppure faccio una partizione manuale ?
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> ho problemi con i tasti volume del laptop
<cristian_c> in particolare con il toggle
<Cri> buon giorno
<akis24> buona domenica
<cristian_c> Quando lo premo, l'audio va in Mute, ma quando lo premo nuovamente, il mute non viene deselezionato
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<oberdan> buongiorno a tutti ho problema con muon mi dice questo (The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken.) ho kubuntu 12.04 con desktop plasma
<cristian_c> oberdan, prova un sudo apt-get update da temrinale
<oberdan> ok lo faccio subito
<cristian_c> !paste  oberdan
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste  oberdan'
<cristian_c> !paste  | oberdan
<ubot-it> oberdan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> cristian_c: forse dovresti dare un occhiata su /etc/acpi/events e vedere se è associato correttamente il tasto
<oberdan> cristian..http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634635/
<cristian_c> akis24, ok, ci provo, anche sequalche tempo fa funzionava
<cristian_c> qualche settimana fa
<cristian_c> oberdan, noto che hai aggiunto dei ppa
<oberdan> si
<cristian_c> oberdan, eh, quelli danno problemi
<cristian_c> akis24, ho controllato la cartella
<cristian_c> akis24, all'interno c'è un solo file
<cristian_c> akis24, che si chiama powebtn
<oberdan> capisco quindi che mi consigli di fare
<cristian_c> akis24, non mi sembra attinente
<akis24> cristian_c: uhm manca qualcosa.. aspetta ho letto qualcosa
<cristian_c> oberdan, di rimuoverli e ripristinare i repository alle condizioni iniziali
<cristian_c> akis24, :D
<oberdan> come faccio a sapere qielli che mi danno fastidio?
<akis24> cristian_c: dagli un occhiata sembra simile al tuo prb http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=257999
<cristian_c> oberdan, W: Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 4C96DE60854C4636 Launchpad PPA for Robert Hooker
<oberdan> come le  tolgo?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | oberdan
<ubot-it> oberdan: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<oberdan> ok lo faccio e ti aggiorno
<cristian_c> akis24, il mio funge, ma funge a metà
<cristian_c> akis24, nel senso che non si ripristina
<oberdan> cristian se io faccio un avanzamento di relase posso ovviare al problema?
<cristian_c> oberdan, semmai lo peggiori
<oberdan> davvero
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> oberdan, il problema lo hai creatu, aggiungendo i ppa
<cristian_c> *creato tu
<oberdan> capito
<oberdan> come faccio a scaricare ppa purge...
<cristian_c> oberdan, come tutti i programmi, dal software center
<cristian_c> ma anhce da terminale o synaptic
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> muon
<cristian_c> oberdan, asp
<oberdan> da puon non posso non riesco ad aprirlo
<cristian_c> oberdan, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<oberdan> muon
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634668/
<oberdan> non va
<cristian_c> oberdan, sudo apt-get install -f
<cristian_c> oberdan, prova prima a disattivar eil ppa da Sorgenti software
<oberdan> non va lo stesso
<oberdan> come lo disattivo
<cristian_c> oberdan, da Sorgenti software, basta che togli la spunta
<oberdan> non trovo dove levare la spunta cristian
<cristian_c> oberdan, hai aperto sorgenti software?
<oberdan> no non so dove trovarlo ho aperto solo informazione sorgenti (information source)
<cristian_c> oberdan, come fai gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<oberdan> tramite nuon
<oberdan> ma appena lo apro mi esce il messaggio di prima e appena lo chiudo mi si chiude muon
<cristian_c> oberdan, apri un file
<cristian_c> oberdan, anzi, una cartella
<oberdan> ok
<cristian_c> oberdan, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<oberdan> ok
<oberdan> asp
<cristian_c> akis24, qualche idea?
<oberdan> fatto
<cristian_c> oberdan, rinomina uno dei file
<cristian_c> oberdan, prima mostrami: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634707/
<cristian_c> oberdan, sarvatt-cedarview-precise.list
<oberdan> come lo rinomino?
<cristian_c> oberdan, sarvatt-cedarview-precise.list.save
<cristian_c> uhm, fammi pensare
<akis24> cristian_c: hai un file " hotkey.sh " dentro /etc/acpi ?
<oberdan> vedo subito
<cristian_c> akis24, sto guardando
<oberdan> no cristian
<cristian_c> akis24, come si possono rinominare i file dei ppa per non essere presi in considerazione
<cristian_c> oberdan, ?
<akis24> magari aggiunge prima #
<oberdan> no cristian non c'è
<akis24> cristian_c: cosi restano ma non saranno presi in considerazione
<cristian_c> akis24, non è un file list
<cristian_c> oberdan, ?
<cristian_c> akis24, è una directory con dei file
<oberdan> cristian ho gia scritto che non c'è  hotkey.sh dentro ad "acpi"
<akis24> oberdan: non era per te quella ...
<oberdan> ok
<oberdan> scusami
<akis24> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> akis24, i ppa usano un sistema diverso
<cristian_c> akis24, magari deve aprire il file .list della directory e commentare le righe dentro
<cristian_c> ma non sono sicuro
<cristian_c> penso che non funzioni così
<akis24> cristian_c: quei file sono relativi ai ppa aggiunti giusto ?
<cristian_c> oberdan, ho un'idea
<cristian_c> akis24, sì
<cristian_c> akis24, in sources.list.d
<cristian_c> che è un direcotory, non un file
<oberdan> ok dilla anche perchè il file che devo rinominare c'è gia
<cristian_c> *directory
<cristian_c> oberdan, mettici il puntino davanti a quei due file
<cristian_c> :)
<oberdan> ok
<oberdan> non mi da l'opzione "rename"
<akis24> cristian_c: ma se sono ancora dentro al file sources.list li vedra' idem anche se diventano nascosti gli altri nella dir
<cristian_c> oberdan, apri la cartella da root
<cristian_c> akis24, non sono lì dentro
<cristian_c> akis24, il punto è questo
<cristian_c> akis24, altrimenti bastava commentare le righe
<akis24> cristian_c: solo una banalita' forse non riesco a capire se non ci sono li che restano a fare io li eliminerei o li sposterei se proprio devo salvarli
<cristian_c> akis24, no, non funziona così
<cristian_c> akis24, è normale che non stanno lì
<cristian_c> akis24, i ppa sono repository separati e vengono aggiunti in una directory a aparte
<cristian_c> appunto
<oberdan> non riesco..posso aprirla da terminale?
<cristian_c> oberdan, sì
<cristian_c> oberdan, ti do il comando
<oberdan> yes
<oberdan> se riusciamo a risolvere il problemino ti devo chiedere una cosa
<cristian_c> oberdan, trovato
<akis24> cristian_c: si fin qui ci siamo bene .. io andrei su " sorgenti software " e toglierei la spunta  cosi li lascio ma non vengono usati credo almeno
<cristian_c> oberdan, sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sarvatt-cedarview-precise.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/.sarvatt-cedarview-precise.list
<cristian_c> oberdan, e dopo:
<cristian_c> oberdan, sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sarvatt-cedarview-precise.list.save /etc/apt/sources.list.d/.sarvatt-cedarview-precise.list.save
<cristian_c> oberdan, dimmi quando hai digitato i due comandi
<cristian_c> akis24, lui non ha sorgenti software
<cristian_c> akis24, e muon non gli si apre
<Uzzi> Ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> akis24, glielo avevo già consigliato
<oberdan> fatto cristian
<akis24> cristian_c: non avevo seguito tutto :)
<Uzzi> sono un possessore di asus u36sg,modello molto simile con hdw al u36sd.Ho installato ub13.04 e volevo sapere se sono ancora necessari questi aggiustamenti,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Asus_U36SD, per far funzionare al meglio da distro(mi interessa:batteria,video,usb3 principalmente9
<cristian_c> oberdan, si sono modificati i nomi ai file?
<oberdan> cristian mi dice che i file di prima sono stati cancellati da un altro programma (probabilmente tramite terminale ) e mi chiede cosa fare se salvarli o ignorare ...ignoro cosi apporto le modifiche?
<cristian_c> Uzzi, beh, ti basta provare senza modificare
<cristian_c> oberdan, chiudi la finestra del file manager
<cristian_c> e riaprilo
<oberdan> mi chiede di sovrascrivere ma quando accetto esce questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634775/
<oberdan> dice che non ho i diritti???
<cristian_c> oberdan, dove appare questo messaggio?
<oberdan> quando chiudo la cartella
<oberdan> e adesso ho chiuso ed aperto ma i file sono scomparsi
<cristian_c> oberdan, premi Ctrl+H
<oberdan> sono n cronologia
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> oberdan, che vuol dire?
<oberdan> che si è aperta una pagina di chrome con la cronologia
<cristian_c> oberdan, ma stavi usando il file manager?
<oberdan> non va muon non si apre
<cristian_c> oberdan, muon
<cristian_c> oberdan, io parlo del file manager
<cristian_c> dolphin
<cristian_c> :D
<oberdan> si dolphin e aperto scusa e ho fatto come hai detto mo riprovo
<oberdan> non succede nulla dentro a dolphin crisitian
<cristian_c> oberdan, ls -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634787/
<oberdan> strano.. crisitian se apro il file specifico non trovo i due file ma come vedi da terminale ci sono
<iAmNoob> ciao a tutti ho un problema
<akis24> hahahhhahahaahaah
<iAmNoob> perche il terminale mi prende in giro?
<cristian_c> oberdan, sudo apt-get update
<iAmNoob> ogni volta che lo accendo mi esce lo GNU con una frase dentro
<cristian_c> iAmNoob, sei troppo noob, torna quando lo sari di meno
<cristian_c> :P
<iAmNoob> l'animale con un baloon e con dentro scritto
<cristian_c> *sarai
<akis24> iAmNoob: magari è giocherellone comne te :)
<iAmNoob> HAHAHAH you are noooooob hahaha
<iAmNoob> e' deprimente :(
<akis24> come*
<iAmNoob> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> iAmNoob, installa windows
<cristian_c> :P
<akis24> iAmNoob: butta il pc e vivrai feliceeee
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634796/
<iAmNoob> cristian_c: akis24 e' un porblema serio
<iAmNoob> non potete prendermi in giro
<akis24> iAmNoob: ne sono certo :)
<cristian_c> iAmNoob, ma sei noob, che ci possiamo fare noi?
<cristian_c> :D
<iAmNoob> questo e' il canale di supporto ufficale di ubuntu
<akis24> iAmNoob: che strana sensazione ihihihi
<iAmNoob> non potete non aiutarmi
<cristian_c> oberdan, c'è un errore in meno adesso
<oberdan> yehaaaaaaaaa
<oberdan> e vai
<cristian_c> iAmNoob, ma noi ti stiamo aiutando
<cristian_c> :)
<akis24> iAmNoob: ti aiutiamo si ovvio ti portiamo sulla retta via butta sto pc
<oberdan> meno 1
<cristian_c> oberdan, ora apri il file /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> oberdan, da root
<oberdan> aperto la cartella root  ed il file in questione
<cristian_c> oberdan, non la cartella root
<cristian_c> ma da root
<cristian_c> :D
<oberdan> asp
<oberdan> come apro da root
<oberdan> tasto destro sulla cartella e apro da root
<cristian_c> oberdan, ok
<cristian_c> oberdan, dimmi quando è aperto
<oberdan> non mi da  opzione aprire da root
<iAmNoob> cristian_c: akis24 come posso digli che non sono cosi noob?
<akis24> oberdan:  aprilo da terminale.. sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<akis24> iAmNoob: secondo me sei ben altro hahahahah :))
<oberdan> mi dice che il comando non è stato trovato
<cristian_c> iAmNoob, prova a pagarlo
<akis24> iAmNoob: ecco ottima idea pagaaaa
<cristian_c> oberdan, faloo da terminale, allora
<cristian_c> oberdan, con kate
<cristian_c> invece di gedit
<oberdan> asp
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634834/
<oberdan> fatto cristian
<cristian_c> oberdan, non si apre?
<oberdan> mi ha aperto un file
<oberdan> vuoi che te lo posto
<cristian_c> oberdan, asp
<cristian_c> oberdan, sì dai, postamelo
<oberdan> ok
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634843/
<oberdan> eccolo
<cristian_c> commenta queste due righe
<cristian_c> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<cristian_c> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<cristian_c> che diventano:
<cristian_c> #deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<cristian_c> #deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<cristian_c> oberdan, fatto?
<oberdan> non ancora
<akis24> cristian_c: pensandoci non sara' il famoso portatile della famigerata tastiera ecc ecc ? mica avrai assegnato per caso la funzione a qualche altro uso provando keycode ecc ? ?
<oberdan> devo sostituirle con le seconde due righe corretto?
<akis24> oberdan:  si esatto
<akis24> oberdan: oppure metti solo prima il carattere " # " e poi salvi
<akis24> vedi tu
<cristian_c> oberdan, in pratica ci aggiungi un # in testa
<oberdan> fatto volevo solo la tua conferma
<oberdan> ho salvato
<akis24> bene
<akis24> oberdan: quando hai salvato ridai sudo apt-get update
<akis24> ecco cristian_c :)
<oberdan> fatto
<cristian_c> akis24, no
<Uzzi> che velocità raggiungete in copia da hd usb3?
<akis24> oberdan: non dovresti avere avuto errori credo giusto ?
<akis24> azz
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634861/
<oberdan> ecco il risultato akis
<akis24> oberdan:  non sei root ..
<iAmNoob> cristian_c: non ci riesco
<iAmNoob> akis24: non ci riesco
<iAmNoob> non accetta pagamenti
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: akis24 GG
<oberdan> non mi fa aprire da root ho aperto da terminale e la modifica dei due file li ho fatti da terminale
<akis24> oberdan:  rifai da terminale con quel comando sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> oberdan, sudo apt-get upfate, non apt-get update
<cristian_c> ti serrvono i permessi :D
<cristian_c> *servono
<oberdan> non è il comando giusto
<oberdan> mi dice che non trova il comando
<Cri> sudo apt-get update
<graziano81> scusate, qualcuno sa come si attiva audio 2.1 su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> oberdan, ops d al posto di f
<cristian_c> :P
<graziano81> ho un sistema 2.1 della kraun ma si sente bassissima la voce
<cristian_c> graziano81, dalle imposrazioni
<cristian_c> *impostazioni audio
<graziano81> come opzioni mi dà solo output normale e 4.0
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634875/ ;)
<graziano81> il problema è che non va l'audio nemmeno con le normali cuffie
<oberdan> visto cristian
<cristian_c> oberdan, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=531942
<cristian_c> graziano81, guardo
<graziano81> l'audio mi va solo quello degli altoparlanti esterni del pc
<graziano81> se metto lo spinotto all'uscita audio non mi va più l'audio
<cristian_c> graziano81, apri alsamixer
<graziano81> si ce l'ho al massimo
<cristian_c> graziano81, posta screenshot
<cristian_c> akis24, dentro /etc/acpi c'è powerbtn.sh e la cartella events
<akis24> cristian_c: pensandoci non sara' il famoso portatile della famigerata tastiera ecc ecc ? mica avrai assegnato per caso la funzione a qualche altro uso provando keycode ecc ? ?
<graziano81> dici alsa plugin? cristian_c?
<cristian_c> graziano81, no
<cristian_c> akis24, no
<graziano81> dove si trova?
<cristian_c> non c'entra niente
<oberdan> cristian seguendo la guida al punto del comando (sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf sudo apt-get update ) mi è uscito questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634892/
<akis24> cristian_c: sorry
<cristian_c> graziano81, apri terminale e digita: alsamixer
<cristian_c> !alsamixer  | graziano81
<cristian_c> mmm
<oberdan> e notizia notiziona muon funzionaaaa
<graziano81> ho trovato, cosa devo fare cristian_c?
<cristian_c> graziano81, nessun errore, adesso
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> oberdan, nessun errore , adesso
<oberdan> niente
<cristian_c> mmm
<oberdan> e muon va si apre adesso
<cristian_c> oberdan, ?
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alsamixer'
<oberdan> il pakege maneger muon si apre non da errori che dici aggiorno?
<cristian_c> graziano81, fai uno screenshot e postalo
<cristian_c> oberdan, installa ppa-purge
<oberdan> ok adesso proseguo
<cristian_c> oberdan, dimmi quando è installato
<oberdan> yes ti avviso
<oberdan> ok istallato cristian
<cristian_c> oberdan, rinomina i file a cui avevi aggiunto il puntino
<cristian_c> oberdan, togli il puntino
<graziano81> come faccio a mandarti lo screenshoot cristian?
<cristian_c> !image | graziano81
<ubot-it> graziano81: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<graziano81> l'ho messa l'immagine cristian
<oberdan> cristian mi ridai il comando per aprirlo da terminale che l'ho perso nella chat
<oberdan> per apportare modifiche
<cristian_c> graziano81, dove?
<graziano81> sul primo link cristian
<cristian_c> oberdan, sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/.sarvatt-cedarview-precise.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sarvatt-cedarview-precise.list
<cristian_c> oberdan, sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/.sarvatt-cedarview-precise.list.save /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sarvatt-cedarview-precise.list.save
<cristian_c> oberdan, digita questi
<cristian_c> graziano81, sì, ma posta qui il link all'immagine
<graziano81> http://imagebin.org/256536, cristian
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634928/ risultato Cristian
<cristian_c> graziano81, hai dei canali disattivati
<graziano81> come si attivano?
<cristian_c> oberdan, ls -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> graziano81, tasto M
<oberdan> scusa cristian eccoti il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634944/
<cristian_c> oberdan, allora ha funzionato
<cristian_c> oberdan, procedi con ppa-purge
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | oberdan
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> graziano81, fatto?
<graziano81> http://imagebin.org/256540, cristian questa è un'altra
<cristian_c> graziano81, alcuni canali sono disattivati
<graziano81> solo l'spdif
<cristian_c> graziano81, ce n'è un altro disattivo a metà
<cristian_c> graziano81, ?
<graziano81> i due spdif e basta sono disattivati
<cristian_c> graziano81, no
<cristian_c> graziano81, anche il 2 e il 3
<graziano81> http://imagebin.org/256540, questa è un altra
<cristian_c> graziano81, è la stessa immagine di prima
<graziano81> prima erano disattivati, ora no
<cristian_c> ugone, a me lo apre il llink
<cristian_c> *link
<graziano81> sono tutti al 100%
<cristian_c> ops
<graziano81> la musica si sente di sottofondo cristian
<cristian_c> graziano81, ma se è disattivato...
<cristian_c> graziano81, attiva il canale che ti interessa
<graziano81> oltre a alzare tutti i volumi, non so che fare
<cristian_c> graziano81, quello che ti avevo detto prima
<cristian_c> attiva e disattiva i canali di tuo interesse
<cristian_c> il volume non c'entra
<graziano81> ho master a 100, headphone al 100%, speaker 100%, bass speaker 100%, pcm e line al 100%, microfono e cattura al 100%
<cristian_c> graziano81, headphone è disattivo
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> graziano81, fatto?
<graziano81> http://imagebin.org/256544, questo io li vedo tutti attivi cristian
<cristian_c> graziano81, ora sì
<graziano81> ma il discorso non cambia
<graziano81> ah dimenticavo io ho il mac
<cristian_c> graziano81, disattiva uno degli spdif
<graziano81> non succede niente cristian
<cristian_c> graziano81, asp
<cristian_c> graziano81, cp /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz $HOME
<cristian_c> graziano81, fatto?
<graziano81> ho trovato, cosa devo fare? trovare il mio modello?
<cristian_c> graziano81, un secondo
<cristian_c> graziano81, gzip -d HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<graziano81> si ho trovato il file, l'ho aperto e dice i modelli di pc supportati
<cristian_c> !paste | graziano81
<ubot-it> graziano81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<graziano81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635128/, questo cristian
<cristian_c> Cirrus Logic CS4206/4207
<cristian_c>   mbp55		MacBook Pro 5,5
<cristian_c>   imac27	IMac 27 Inch
<graziano81> lo stavo cercando ma è a pagamento
<cristian_c>   auto		BIOS setup (default)
<cristian_c> graziano81, ?
<cristian_c> graziano81, di cosa parli?
<graziano81> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> graziano81, quale pc hai?
<graziano81> l'ho trovato il modello, però non so cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> quale?
<graziano81> cirrus logic...........
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> 13:38:31 <cristian_c> graziano81, quale pc hai?
<graziano81> imac 21.5
<cristian_c> graziano81, quindi nessuno dei due nella lista?
<graziano81> che poi dovrebbe essere uguale al 27 pollici
<cristian_c> graziano81, uguale?
<cristian_c> perché?
<graziano81> avrà la stessa scheda audio
<cristian_c> graziano81, la stessa scheda c'è anche nel macbook
<cristian_c> non è questo il punto
<cristian_c> graziano81, voledno, puoi provare
<cristian_c> *volendo
<graziano81> cosa devo fare, scaricaree il driver?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> graziano81, non so se è lo stesso pc
<cristian_c> graziano81, tu dici che il 21" ha lo stesso hardware del 27"^
<graziano81> comunque cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> graziano81, tu dici che il 21" ha lo stesso hardware del 27"?
<graziano81> no, ma cosa dovrei fare per far funzionare l'audio con l'impianto 2.1 e delle cuffie?
<graziano81> ho scaricato il driver cirrus logic per linux in formato zip però non so come installarlo, cristian
<cristian_c> graziano81, non devi scaricare niente
<graziano81> allora cristian cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> graziano81, quindi, aggiungere una di quelle opzioni non servirebbe
<cristian_c> 13:37:40 <cristian_c>   mbp55		MacBook Pro 5,5
<salvuccio> Buon pomeriggio a tutti voi,non riesco a formattare una pen drive di archiviazione su ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> 13:37:48 <cristian_c>   imac27	IMac 27 Inch
<cristian_c> graziano81, e quindi va fatto altro
<cristian_c> !dettagli | salvuccio
<ubot-it> salvuccio: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<graziano81> allora lo lascio stare così com'è? mi converrebbe togliere il jack dell'impianto 2.1 e usare l'audio degli altoparlanti esterni?
<cristian_c> graziano81, prova
<cristian_c> graziano81, ma non ho capito come hai agito sugli spdif
<cristian_c> graziano81, e quante uscite ha l'imac
<graziano81> ho provato a disattivarli uno per uno, ma niente, non va lo stesso
<graziano81> ha l'ingresso e una uscita audio
<graziano81> però mi sembra strano che senza le casse 2.1 non funziona e invece gli altoparlanti esterni del mac esce l'audio
<salvuccio> @ubot-it:ho una pendrive da 4 giga,siccome mi serve spazio ho eleminato tutti i file e cartelle al suo interno ma nelle proprietà mi indica 3,6 G di spazio occupato,allora ho provato a  clikkare con il tasto destro sulla colonna e mi aspettavo che come al solito mi dasse "FORMATTA" ma non e cosi,sistema operativo in uso ubuntu 12.10 Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T5470 @ 1.60GHz × 2  a 32 bit.
<cristian_c> graziano81, un attimo
<cristian_c> graziano81, è un g5?
<graziano81> no è intel del 2011
<cristian_c> graziano81, parlavo del modello di mac
<cristian_c> salvuccio, prima smonta
<graziano81> intel imac 21.5
<cristian_c> graziano81, 21 sono i pollici dello schermo
<cristian_c> graziano81, non il modello di imac
<graziano81> si
<cristian_c> g3, g4, g5, ecc...
<salvuccio> cristian_c,la devo espellere?
<graziano81> no, il monitor è 21.5 pollici
<cristian_c> salvuccio, sì
<graziano81> uno di quelli nuovi
<cristian_c> graziano81, sì
<cristian_c> graziano81, ho capito, ma serve il modello
<salvuccio> cristian_c,ok fatto
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<salvuccio> akhilleus,ciao
<cristian_c> salvuccio, se non appare apri il gestore delle partizioni
<cristian_c> salvuccio, quale de usi
<cristian_c> ?
<graziano81> http://support.apple.com/kb/SP623?viewlocale=it_IT è questo il 21,5, cristian
<salvuccio> cristian_c,cioe?
<salvuccio> cristian_c,lo trovo su home?
<cristian_c> salvuccio, l'ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> salvuccio,  unity, gnome, ecc...
<cristian_c> graziano81, che cosa ti dice la riga del prompt di terminale?
<salvuccio> cristian_c,credo sia unity,comunque non ho il segnetto di ubuntu dove c'e l'ora e la data,quello che ti da tutte le impostazioni del computer
<graziano81> graziano81@graziano, cristian
<cristian_c> graziano81, la 12.10?
<graziano81> no, la 13.04
<salvuccio> cristian_c,appunto per questo mi serve spazio sulla pen drive,voglio installare 12.10 plus 9.1 remix,che e un sacco piu intuitivo e funzionale
<cristian_c> salvuccio, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> graziano81, ok, allora proviamo a impostare l'opzione per i 27"
<salvuccio> cristian_c,cosi comè su term
<graziano81> e come si fà?
<cristian_c> graziano81, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<cristian_c> salvuccio, digita il comando
<graziano81> fatto, ora cristian?
<salvuccio> cristian_c,il comando è "sudo apt-get"?
<cristian_c> graziano81, ora ci aggiungiamo l'opzione
<cristian_c> graziano81, options snd-hda-intel model=imac27
<cristian_c> graziano81, incolla questa riga in fondo
<salvuccio> cristian_c,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5635276/
<graziano81> mi dice comando non trovato cristian
<cristian_c> graziano81, non è un comando
<cristian_c> salvuccio, perché hai usato sudo?
<cristian_c> 14:36:40 <cristian_c> graziano81, incolla questa riga in fondo
<salvuccio> cristian_c,anche se non lo usato prima mi ha dato lo stesso risultato
<graziano81> ho fatto, ora cristian?
<salvuccio> cristian_c,pensavo avevo sbagliato
<graziano81> ho salvato la pagina
<cristian_c> graziano81, se hai aggiunto la riga, salva il file
<graziano81> ho fatto
<cristian_c> salvuccio, usi unity
<salvuccio> cristian_c,ah ok,quindi?
<agnese> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di una mano, già ieri avevo scritto qui, ma poi il pc mi ha abbandonato e non sono riuscita a risolvere nulla...ho fatto l'aggiornamento di ubunto dal 12.04 al 13.04 l'altra mattina...ora non va più la connessione wifi...la vede ma non mi si connette il pc...sapete darmi una mano???
<graziano81> non va lo stesso cristian
<cristian_c> salvuccio, apri il gestore dischi
<cristian_c> graziano81, asp
<cristian_c> graziano81, sudo alsa force-reload
<salvuccio> cristian_c,perdonami.....da dove?
<graziano81> e ora?
<yaya_> ragazzi quale è il comando per cercare un file ?
<cristian_c> salvuccio, entra nella dash
<cristian_c> graziano81, che cosa esce?
<yaya_> cristian_c: quale è il comando per cercare un file
<cristian_c> agnese, mi pare di averti dato qualche consiglio
<cristian_c> yaya_, find o locatte
<graziano81> Terminating processes: 1570 1570. Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-codec-hdmi snd-hda-codec-cirrus snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-page-alloc snd-seq-midi snd-seq-midi-event snd-rawmidi snd-seq snd-seq-device snd-timer (failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-codec-hdmi snd-hda-codec-cirrus snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-page-alloc snd-timer). Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd
<salvuccio> cristian_c,si,poi?
<agnese> cristian, si infatti...solo che ieri poi mi si è bloccato tutto...oggi sto scrivendo dal computer che ha il problema perchè sono riuscita a farlo partire con la connessione del cellulare...se mi ridai i comandi ti riesco a scrivere tutto..grazie mille...
<cristian_c> graziano81, va beh, prova
<cristian_c> salvuccio, gestore dischi
<cristian_c> agnese, non mi ricordo cosa ti dissi
<graziano81> niente di niente, mi sa che devo smettere, che non si possa fare
<cristian_c> yaya_, locate
<cristian_c> graziano81,  mi posti il file?
<cristian_c> graziano81,  magari hai copiato male
<cristian_c> (è successo)
<agnese> cristian, ora di preciso nemmeno io...dicevi più che altro che non ti convinceva l'upgrade dal 12.04 al 13.04....
<agnese> cristian, per esempio se scrivo iwconfig mi da agnese@agnese-HP-ENVY-4-Notebook-PC:~$ iwconfig ppp0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  eth1      IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off            usb0      no wireless extensions.
<salvuccio> cristian_c,si,l'ho trovato,era quello che cercavo ma quando vado a formattare mi da errore,Error creating file system: Command-line `mkfs.vfat -I -n "Nuovo volume" "/dev/sdd1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: stdout: `mkfs.vfat 3.0.13 (30 Jun 2012) ' stderr: `mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdd1 contains a mounted file system. ' (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<cristian_c> salvuccio, ma l'avevi smontato?
<cristian_c> agnese, ma hai aggiunto ppa?
<cristian_c> agnese, hai installato driver video?
<salvuccio> cristian_c,si e l'ho rimontato
<salvuccio> cristian_c,non dovevo?
<agnese> cristian, allora premetto che non sono molto pratica di queste cose, comunque io non ho fatto altro che accettare l'upgrade della versione di ubuntu...poi ha fatto tutto da solo...come faccio a vedere se li ho aggiunti?
<graziano81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635321/, questo è cristian
<cristian_c> salvuccio, no
<cristian_c> agnese, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<salvuccio> cristian_c,sorry
<agnese> cristian_c, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.2)]/ quantal main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted  ## Major bug fix update
<cristian_c> graziano81, ho capito
<cristian_c> graziano81, secondo me non è aggiornato il wiki
<cristian_c> graziano81, da options snd-hda-intel model=imac27
<cristian_c> graziano81, a options snd_hda_intel model=imac27
<cristian_c> prova
<cristian_c> e controllo se effettivamente è così
<cristian_c> !paste | agnese
<ubot-it> agnese: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<agnese> cristian_c, N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team. deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring universe deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring universe deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-updates universe deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubunt
<cristian_c> !paste | agnese
<cristian_c> agnese, segui il bot
<salvuccio> cristian_c,l'ho smontato un'altra volta,il gestore dischi e aperto,che faccio adeso???
<cristian_c> salvuccio, riprova
<cristian_c> salvuccio, sulla partizione
<salvuccio> cristian_c,si ma lo devo rimontare
<agnese> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635339/
<salvuccio> cristian_c,devo fare formatta disco in alto a destra o semplicemente formatta in basso a sinistra?
<graziano81> ho cambiato ma non va lo stesso
<graziano81> lascio perdere, comunque grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> agnese, i repository sembrano a posto
<cristian_c> salvuccio, perché?
<cristian_c> salvuccio, perché devi rimontarlo?
<cristian_c> graziano81, uhm
<cristian_c> graziano81, ok
<agnese> cristian_c, ok...e quindi? che posso fare?
<cristian_c> graziano81, then unmute and adjust volume of front speaker and Surround Speaker with the help of :
<cristian_c> graziano81, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<cristian_c> agnese, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<agnese> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635359/
<salvuccio> cristian_c,era una pendrive che dovevo formattare,smontandola non spuntava piu sul gestore dischi,quindi l'ho estratta e rimontata,forse il problema era che  avevo eliminato tutti i file e le cartelle,ho fatto la prova a copiargli qualcosa su ed ha funzionato,cmq adesso e tutto ok....come sempre come farei senza di voi?siete grandiiii,grazie mille cristian!!!!adesso posso passare alla super versione plus!!!  :-)
<cristian_c> agnese, Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<cristian_c> broadcom
<cristian_c> salvuccio, stano non dovrebbe sparire
<cristian_c> *strano
<agnese> cristian_c, eh...cioè? scusami ma non ti seguo! - davvero, mi dispiace, ma di queste cose io non ci capisco molto...-
<salvuccio> cristian_c,non la trovavo...aspetta,forse mi sono spiegato male io,ho fatto "espelli"e poi l'ho tolta direttamente,non l'ho lasciata attaccata al pc,per questo non spuntava piu....
<cristian_c> !broadcom | agnese
<ubot-it> agnese: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> agnese, e comunque prova a riattivare i driver da Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> quelli broadcom
<cristian_c> salvuccio, ah, ecco :D
<cristian_c> non mi tornava infatti
<cristian_c> :P
<salvuccio> cristian_c,hehehe
<agnese> cristian, ok..ora ci provo!
<salvuccio> cristian_c,non vedo l'ora di installare la versione 9.1 plus remix,ho visto tutti i video ed e veramente fantasticaaaa!!!mooolto piu bella del seven
<cristian_c> salvuccio, 9.1?
<cristian_c> di cosa?
<salvuccio> ubuntu 12.10 plus 9.1 remix
<cristian_c> salvuccio, ehm, non è ufficiale
<cristian_c> quindi temo avrai problemi a chiedere supporto qui
<salvuccio> cristian_c,a si?e come mai?
<salvuccio> Ubuntu Plus 9.1 Remix 32bit Italiano DVD - Majorana
<salvuccio> sai se da problemi?
<cristian_c> salvuccio, qui supporto solo a ubuntu e le derivate ufficiali
<cristian_c> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<salvuccio> cristian_c,ma nn fa parte di ubuntu?e prche nn e ufficiale,cosa significa?
<cristian_c> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> non altre
<cristian_c> salvuccio, quella a cui fai riferimento tu è una versione personalizzata del majorana
<salvuccio> cristian_c,aaah,non sapevo erano due cose distinte e separate....spero nn vi abbia offeso!!!
<cristian_c> diciamo che la politica delc canale è rivolta alle versioni ufficiali
<cristian_c> per evitare confusione
<agnese> cristian_c, scusami ma non riesco ad andare avanti...ho capito che io ho model: BCM4313 driver STA, e PCI-ID- 14e4:4727...
<agnese> cristian, non riesco a fare questo passo Verificare che la propria scheda sia supportata dai driver STA e verificare che sia abilitata la componente restricted dei repository di Ubuntu.  Installare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source e quindi abilitare i driver STA tramite il gestore driver.
<agnese> cristian, il pacchetto di cui parlano (bcmwl-kernel-source) è già installato...
<ggbu> ciao
<cristian_c> agnese, apri Driver aggiuntivi
<agnese> cristian_c, fatto....esce, questo dispositivo sta usando un driver alternativo. e c'è la scelta tra non usare il dispositivo o in uso sorgenti del driver wireless Linux Broadcom802.11 da bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietario)
<agnese> cristian_c, ed è selezionata quella "in uso sorgenti....."
<cristian_c> agnese, posta uno screenshot
<Bamber> Salve a tutti! posso chiedere un supporto veloce veloce? (in caso mi metto "in coda") :)
<agnese> cristian, su questo canale?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Bamber
<ubot-it> Bamber: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> !image | agnese
<ubot-it> agnese: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> mmmm
<agnese> cristian_c, eccola http://imagebin.org/256554
<davide__> raga ho sul pc due os windwos 8 e ubnutu, posso togliere windows e devo installare tutto
<cristian_c> agnese, guardo un attimo
<agnese> cristian_c, ok grazie mille!!!
<cristian_c> davide__, come fai ad avere due windows 8?
<cristian_c> :O
<Bamber> ok era per non creare confusione nella chat; io voglio condividere tramite cavo Ethernet la connessione wifi ricevuta dal portatile (O.S Windows 7) al pc fisso (OS Ubuntu 13.04) in quanto sprovvisto di scheda rete wifi. Ho consultato numerose guide ma, sebbene connesso il pc fisso non accede ad internet
<cristian_c> agnese, sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<enzotib> Bamber, come hai provato?
<agnese> cristian_c, mi chiede una password...
<davide__> non 2 windows 8 ma uno l'altro è ubuntu
<agnese> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635447/
<Bamber> allora, dal portatile (windows) ho attivato la condivisione della rete wifi ricevuta nelle proprietà della scheda di rete, connesso al pc fisso ubuntu che riconosce la rete, ma non è in grado di accedere ad internet; quindi ho provato ad impostare manualmente il TC/IP (ip, gateway, server dsn ecc) della scheda rete Ethernet di entrambi ma nulla
<enzotib> Bamber, secondo me devi usare dhcp
<enzotib> Bamber, comunque fa vedere l'output di route -n del pc con ubuntu, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Bamber
<ubot-it> Bamber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> agnese, digita la password
<cristian_c> davide__, cosa devi fare?
<agnese> caristian_c, fatto...è ri uscita la prima riga del terminale, quella che viene fuori di solito...
<davide__> toglire windowxs 8 lascire solo ubuntu 13.04 , si puo fare o devo formattare tutto e reisnstallar ubuntu
<cristian_c> agnese, sudo modprobe wl
<cristian_c> davide__, no, puoi farlo
<cristian_c> davide__, prendi la live
<agnese> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635476/
<davide__> poi
<Bamber> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635475/
<enzotib> Bamber, puoi anche fare ipconfig /all sul pc con windows?
<cristian_c> davide__, la carichi
<cristian_c> agnese, ok, riprova
<Bamber> ezio lo eseguo ma si apre e richiude subito, eventualmente provo a riavviare il pc
<enzotib> Bamber, devi farlo in un terminale
<davide__> poi
<enzotib> vabbè, devo allontanarmi
<Bamber> sì, lo eseguo dal dos "esegui" di windows
<agnese> cristian_c, nada...continua a non dare segni di vita...http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635492/
<enzotib> Bamber, no, non quello
<enzotib> Bamber, Accessori->Command Prompt
<Bamber> grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> davide__, entra nel desktop
<davide__> fatto
<cristian_c> agnese, io intendevo la connessione
<cristian_c> agnese, dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> davide__, ora apri gparted
<davide__> fatto
<Bamber> eccolo enzo! http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635503/
<Bamber> questo è quello completo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635509/
<cristian_c> davide__, posta una schermata
<agnese> cristian_c, riprovata la connessione ma non va...http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635519/
<enzotib> Bamber, da ubuntu: cat /etc/resolv.con
<enzotib> Bamber, da ubuntu: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<cristian_c> agnese, ifconfig -a
<mneri> ciao. sto cercando di seguire questo wiki sull'installazione di un server mail sul mio ubuntu 13.04: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Mail ma mi sono bloccato subito. Non trova il pacchetto mailscanner. Qualche idea?
<Bamber> @enzotib Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)   nameserver 127.0.1.1
<agnese> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635531/
<davide__> scusa come faccio per postare la schermata
<enzotib> mneri, quel pacchetto non c'è più già da un po', omettilo, non è importante
<cristian_c> mneri, controllo se c'è nella 12.04
<enzotib> Bamber, nm-tool
<cristian_c> !image | davide__
<ubot-it> davide__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mneri> cristian_c, ok grazie
<cristian_c> agnese, ora: iwconfig
<shasha> buongiorno buongiorno
<cristian_c> mneri, ascolta enzotib
<shasha> qualcuno mi può consigliare un programma per comporre musica con ubuntu?
<mneri> mailscanner, ok grazie mille ragazzi :)
<enzotib> shasha, intendi spartiti?
<cristian_c> lilypond?
<shasha> enzotib: prima di tutto ciao! :)
<enzotib> ciao shasha
<shasha> enzotib: no dico un sintetizzatore tipo fruityloops
<cristian_c> !info lilypond
<ubot-it> lilypond (source: lilypond): program for typesetting sheet music. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.16.0-1~exp+2 (raring), package size 1993 kB, installed size 5885 kB
<Bamber> entotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635548/
<shasha> enzotib: praticamente gli dai i tempi, dove suonare, la modulazione etc. e lui suona quel determinato strumento, imposti varie linee in un unico progetto e ottieni una musica
<cristian_c> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<cristian_c> shasha, leggi il bot
<enzotib> !tab | Bamber
<ubot-it> Bamber: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<shasha> cristian_c: chiedevo un consiglio dei tanti che ci sono, magari qualcosa già provato
<enzotib> Bamber, e che è sto coso?
<enzotib> Bamber, l'output di nm-tool è ben più lungo
<enzotib> shasha, quindi un midi synthesizer: rosegarden
<shasha> enzotib: spe che lo provo e ti dico :)
<enzotib> !info rosegarden
<ubot-it> rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:12.12.25-1 (raring), package size 8257 kB, installed size 14676 kB
<Bamber> enzotib, è il network manager, ho omesso solo le Capabilities e le Wired Properties
<enzotib> Bamber, non devi omettere niente, a meno che non te lo dico
<agnese> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635531/
<cristian_c> agnese, ti avevo suggerito un altro comando
<cristian_c> agnese, hai postato quello precedente
<cristian_c> agnese, digita: iwconfig
<davide__> cristian_c;url x postare immagine
<Bamber> enzotib ok, eccolo completo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635572/
<shasha> enzotib: sta scaricando
<cristian_c> davide__, te l'ho già postato
<cristian_c> !image | davide__
<ubot-it> davide__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<agnese> cristian_c, oddio scusa....sono scema ecco quella giusta http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635577/
<cristian_c> eth1      IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any
<enzotib> Bamber, ping -c3 192.168.0.1
<cristian_c> agnese, proviamo a colelgarci da terminale
<cristian_c> *collegarci
<cristian_c> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<shasha> enzotib: questo https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FseLwO9F3Bk con cosa è stato realizzato? rosegarden?
<agnese> cristian_c, cioè? che devo fà?
<cristian_c> agnese, sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<cristian_c> agnese, digita questo
<enzotib> shasha, ma le immagini o la musica?
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> uhm
<Bamber> enzotib PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data
<shasha> enzotib: la musica
<Bamber> -----192.168.0.1 ping statistics ----
<enzotib> shasha, non l'ho sentita, ma non credo sia possibile capirlo solo ascoltandola
<enzotib> Bamber, pastebin
<Bamber> 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2015ms
<agnese> cristian_c, fatto mi chiede la password, ho messo la password....http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635585/
<Bamber> ups
<shasha> enzotib: si infatti non è capibile ma essendo stata fatta dalla community italiana di ubuntu come promozione per il nuovo rare speravo qualcuno lo potesse conoscere >.<
<mint> ciao.sto provando a predisporre un partizionamento per installare due sistemi linux. primo mint, ma tutte le guide che ho letto si contraddicono (ricevo erorri) e sono in confusione. mi aiutereste? grazie molte
<enzotib> shasha, magari puoi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-dev
<enzotib> !buntu | mint
<ubot-it> mint: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<shasha> enzotib: faccio un tentativo
<Bamber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635588/
<mint> chiedo scusa e saluto
<cristian_c> mint, siamo sul canale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> agnese, come si ciama la tua rete?
<agnese> cristian_c, SpeedTouchAD9A2D
<krabador> come siete aggressivi con i "cugini"
<cristian_c> agnese, sudo gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<enzotib> Bamber, sudo ls -l /etc/NetworkManager/*-connections/
<agnese> cristian_c http://imagebin.org/256570
<davide__> cristian _c; fatto , grazie dell'aiuto m isai dire un app x mandare sms gratis con ubuntu 13.04
<Bamber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635611/
<cristian_c> davide__, non so
<cristian_c> agnese, asp
<cristian_c> agnese, sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<davide__> grazie lo steddo XD
<enzotib> Bamber, sudo cat /etc/NetworkManager/*-connections/"Wired connection 1"
<cristian_c> krabador, non è questione di essere 'aggressivi'
<agnese> cristian, non mi ero accorta che era venuto fuori questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635612/   io ho aggiunto quello che mi hai detto e per ora non succede nulla..
<akis24> ciao
<cristian_c> agnese, prima chiudi il file
<cristian_c> agnese, poi digita il comando
<agnese> cristian_c, uooo...http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635623/
<Bamber> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635625/
<cristian_c> agnese, sei sulla 13.04?
<agnese> cristian_c, yes!
<cristian_c> agnese, ma è WPA o WPA2?
<cristian_c> agnese, è scritto nella pagina del router
<cristian_c> asp
<agnese> cristian_c, ecco....alla pagina del router come ci arrivo?
<cristian_c> prova: 192.168.1.1 nel browser
<agnese> cristian_c, cosa dovrebbe venirmi fuori??? ho vari risultati di google...
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> agnese, nella barra degli indirizzi
<cristian_c> agnese, altrimenti: route -n
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<enzotib> Bamber, ma il cavo è buono
<davide__> raga m isono sordato mi date url per postare un immagine
<cristian_c> !image | davide__
<ubot-it> davide__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<agnese> cristian_c, questo dal terminale.....http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635648/   l'altro ancora non si apre, e mi dice che ci sta mettendo troppo tempo per aprirsi..
<Bamber> enzotib sì, il cavo è testato e funziona
<enzotib> Bamber, da windows: ping 192.168.0.2
<codicerosso> buongiorno !!!! piccolo problema tecnoino
<enzotib> Bamber, interrompi con Ctrl-C
<Bamber> enzotib
<Bamber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635661/
<codicerosso> quando trasmetto con la consolle online di spreaker.com .....un messaggio mi dice che spreakernon riesce a trovare il microfono e sto usando ubuntustudio 12.4
<shasha> enzotib: carino rosegarden ma non mi da i suoni lol
<enzotib> Bamber, prova a disabilitare il firewall in windows
<cristian_c> agnese, che router è?
<enzotib> shasha, non so se devi configurare il canale di output, installare timidity o cos'altro
<cristian_c> !rosegarden
<shasha> enzotib: diceva che dovevo usare un sintetizzatore MIDI
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rosegarden'
<shasha> enzotib: ma sotto mi dice "midi OK"
<cristian_c> shasha, hai controllato il wiki?
<enzotib> shasha, appunto, timidity è quello
<shasha> cristian_c: attimo sto guardando
<codicerosso> io come devo fare per trsamettere con spreaker su ubuntustudio ?
<Bamber> enzotib: mi vergogno di me stesso: era semplicemente il firewall
<Bamber> windows canaglia!
<shasha> enzotib: se mi dice "midi ok" vuol dire che va no?
<enzotib> Bamber, almeno abbiamo risolto
<Bamber> grazie infinite davvero
<enzotib> shasha, eh, dovrebbe
<enzotib> Bamber, magari prova a vedere se puoi impostare una eccezione piuttosto che disabilitarlo completamente
<shasha> cristian_c: non sapevo l'ubuntu wiki dasse pure info per i programmi di terze parti O.o
<codicerosso> sto usando uìbuntustudio 12.4 ....ma la consolle di spreaker.com  mi dice che non trova il microfono
<enzotib> shasha, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Rosegarden
<shasha> enzotib: si sto leggendo
<Bamber> ok, questo vedrò con calma. Buona giornata e grazie ancora, probabilmente sarei andato avanti su questa sciocchezza
<shasha> enzotib: mi sorprendevo che si supportasse nella wiki pure programmi di terze parti
<Bamber> ciao a tutti
<agnese> cristian_c, è della fasweb, Tomshon...questo volevi sapere?
<shasha> enzotib: proprio in stile superOpen :D
<enzotib> ciao Bamber
<codicerosso> ribuongiorno
<agnese> cristian_c, scusa, ma si era scollegato il pc...sono rimasta al tipo di router...
<cristian_c> agnese, non hai qualcosa sul tipo di router?
<davide__> exit
<davide__> ciao
<cristian_c> codicerosso, spiegati
<sauro> Ciao a tutti....
<sauro> dovrei cambiare il gruppo ad una directory ed a tutti i file in essa contenuti (il proprietario è ok) quale è il comando da teminale per evitare di intervenire su ogni singolo file? grazie.
<cristian_c> sauro, chgrp
<sauro> cristian_c: ciao cristian_c, non vorrei fare danni , mi daresti la sintassi intera corretta.....
<cristian_c> sauro, sudo chgrp -R nuovo_gruppo /percorso/directory/
<cristian_c> sauro, posta nome gruppo e path directory
<sauro> cristian_c: ok. provo...
<sauro> cristian_c: ok, sembra aver funzionato. grazie.
<cristian_c> sauro, prego.
<brainstorming> ciao
<brainstorming> ho installato la versione 13.04. prima avevo la 12.04 e avevo installato i driver per la scheda wifi broadcom firmware-b43-installer solo che sulla 13.04 sembrano non funzionare. sapete aiutarmi per favore?
<aeiouy> Ciao! posso chiedere a qualcuno per problemi con l'installazione?
<brainstorming> aeiouy, !qualcuno
<aeiouy> Ciao brain
<brainstorming> non mi ricordo come funziona XD comunque chiedi, se qualcuno sa ti risponderà! :)
<aeiouy> io ho problemi con l'installazione in dual boot con windows 8
<brainstorming> scrivi la domanda in un'unica riga
<aeiouy> In una riga l'ho scritta...ho problemi con l'installazione in dual boot con Windows 8
<aeiouy> :)
<brainstorming> spiega il problema
<cristian_c> brainstorming, non ho provato la broadcom sulla 13.04
<cristian_c> però sarebbe da testare
<aeiouy> Niente, non me lo fa installare. Riesco ad accedere al GRUB selezionando UEFI dal Bios ma se clicco Try Ubuntu, o install ubuntu esce la schermata nera
<cristian_c> brainstorming, anche oggi un'altra utente ha fatto l'aggiornamento alla 13.04
<cristian_c> sempre broadcom
<cristian_c> brainstorming, forse è un bug, però dovrei prima testare
<brainstorming> cristian_c, ha avuto problemi anche lei?
<cristian_c> sono pieno di broadcom
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> non fa la connessione al router
<cristian_c> dovrei provare anch'io
<cristian_c> ma ancora non ho scaricato la 13.04
<brainstorming> a me sembra che non venga attivata
<brainstorming> ho letto che potrebbe essere nella blacklist di un altro pacchetto
<cristian_c> brainstorming, nel suo caso l'interfaccia c'è ma non si collega alla rete
<brainstorming> ok grazie... continuo a cercare se trovo qualcosa
<cristian_c> brainstorming, beh, è uscita da poco, se so qualcosa ti faccio sapere
<rugge_90> Sto provando a installare ubuntu su un mac book pro del 2009 ma il dvd dopo essere partito e avermi mostrato per 1 secondo la schermata di installazione non mi mostra più nulla e l'installazione non procede.. qualcuno sa gentilmente aiutarmi?
<aeiouy> nulla?
<brainstorming> ok grazie :)
<cristian_c> anche perché prima funziona di sicuro
<cristian_c> sono su 12.04 con broadcom
<brainstorming> aeiouy, puoi spiegare qual è il problema? non sai come partizionare?
<cristian_c> aeiouy, che versione di ubuntu?
<brainstorming> cristian_c, anch'io fino a un'oretta fa ero sulla 12.04 con la broadcom :'(
<cristian_c> brainstorming, non riesce a lanciare la live
<aeiouy> Niente, non me lo fa installare. Riesco ad accedere al GRUB selezionando UEFI dal Bios ma se clicco Try Ubuntu, o install ubuntu esce la schermata nera
<aeiouy> 13.04
<aeiouy> con Windows 8
<cristian_c> brainstorming, è una cosa da testare e su cui indagare, per vedere se il problema lo fa su tutte le broadcom
<brainstorming> non è che l'immagine del disco è danneggiata?
<cristian_c> aeiouy, iso a 32 o 64 bit?
<aeiouy> 64 bit
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora è firmata digitalmente
<aeiouy> si...
<cristian_c> dovrebbe andare anche con uefi
<cristian_c> aeiouy, prova comunque a disattivare il secure boot
<cristian_c> ed efi
<cristian_c> per avere il bios
<aeiouy> Ma disattivando il secure boot windows mi funzionerà cmq?
<cristian_c> ehm, no
<aeiouy> eh, io vorrei il dual boot
<cristian_c> però è per capire se parte la live di ubntu
<cristian_c> aeiouy, sì, ma poi lo riattivi
<cristian_c> aeiouy, è solo per vedere se parte la liveù
<cristian_c> *live
<aeiouy> Lo riattivo normalmente?
<aeiouy> non perdo dati, per dire?
<aeiouy> mi conviene partizionare prima?
<cristian_c> rugge_90, in live parte?
<rugge_90> no no parte nulla...
<cristian_c> rugge_90, quindi sia try ubuntu che install ubuntu?
<cristian_c> aeiouy, quello è un altro discorso
<aeiouy> sisi, lo so
<cristian_c> aeiouy, qui non si tratta di installare
<cristian_c> aeiouy, come lo disattivi, lo riattivi, nello stesso identico modo
<rugge_90> non ci arrivo proprio... perché quando comincia a caricare fa un secondo di schermata e poi si blocca... non mi fa scegliere
<cristian_c> si parla di bootloader
<cristian_c> non di altro
<cristian_c> !dettagli | rugge_90
<ubot-it> rugge_90: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> !uefi | aeiouy
<ubot-it> aeiouy: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<aeiouy> cristian_c però, considerando che io al BIOS accedo attraverso Windows 8, nel caso in cui poi non dovesse rifunzionare
<aeiouy> come vi accedo?
<rugge_90> Ok... Ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu su MAC... Sto usando l'ultima versione di Ubuntu a 64 bit scaricata dal sito stamattina... ho eseguito i passi indicati dalla guida per l'installazione di ubuntu su mac, accendo scelgo l'avvio da cd mi appare per 1 secondo la scharmata viola con la tastierina sul fondo poi scompare, mi appare il trattino in alto a sx tipo caricamento poi nulla nero, aspetto anche 10 minuti ma nulla
<cristian_c> aeiouy, ma non accedi al bios appena acceso il pc?
<cristian_c> aeiouy, c'è la guida wiki, comunque
<Ryccardo> rugge_90: c'è un'iso modificata apposta per avviarsi correttamente sui mac
<aeiouy> No, con i Windows 8 si accede dal SO
<aeiouy> Quella Uefi?
<aeiouy> le ho lette, ma niente...
<Ryccardo> beh, non necessariamente
<rugge_90> a cavolo non lo sapevo! scusate! ma dove la trovo?
<Ryccardo> rugge_90: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<Ryccardo> rugge_90: comunque quando ho provato la 12.10 mi rimaneva lo schermo viola per 1-2 minuti, ma poi partiva normalmente xwindows
<aeiouy> vabbè, mo provo meh in qualche modo
<aeiouy> graciasss
<rugge_90> vi ringrazio molto... ora riprovo con la nuova iso che mi scarico e vedo! vi ringrazio moltissimo in caso di problemi vi richiedo! io ho aspettato fino a 15 min ma nulla
<cristian_c> !mac
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mac'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !macintel
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'macintel'
<jester-> sera
<cristian_c> uhm
<jester-> 3!makbook
<jester-> !makbook
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'makbook'
<jester-> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> rugge_90, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<Ryccardo> non serve neanche refit (o meglio, non è necessario)
<rugge_90> ora provo con la nuova iso... la guida l'ho seguita ma mi se è bloccato appunto al caricamento dell'installer da cd (o meglio dvd)... spero di non aver problemi con la versione iso compativile mac
<Ryccardo> rugge_90: sì, ti si bloccherà un attimo prima o dopo (non ricordo bene) il bootloader del dvd ma per il resto no problem
<rugge_90> perfetto!
<afabbri73> ho un hp pavillion dv8 con partizione di ripristino corrotta. sono impossibilitato a far tornare il pc alle condizioni di fabbrica. qualcuno sa come posso ripristinare il mio pc ma mantenendolo solo ed esclusivamente ubuntu?
<Ryccardo> avrà avuto fretta
<brainstorming> xD
<brainstorming> cristian_c, ho risolto :) ho trovato una discussione sul forum
<codicerosso> salve a tutti
<codicerosso> chi mi aiuta ?
<Sagitt> salve
<jester-> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Sagitt> W: Impossibile recuperare http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Si è verificato qualcosa di anormale nella risoluzione di "archive.canonical.com:http" (-11 - Errore di sistema)
<Sagitt> W: Impossibile recuperare http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Si è verificato qualcosa di anormale nella risoluzione di "extras.ubuntu.com:http" (-11 - Errore di sistema)
<Sagitt> come posso risolvere questo problema?
<jester-> Sagitt:  il seerver è down
<jester-> apetta un po
<Sagitt> ma da giorni?
<Sagitt> è una settimana che me lo fa :\
<jester-> prova a cambiare server
<codicerosso> il mio problema e semplice ....quando uso spreaker.com ce un messaggio di errore che dice che non riesce a trovare il microfono cioe' che non riesce a utilizzare il microfono
<Sagitt> come faccio?
<jester-> sorgenti software
<Sagitt> è solo command-line
<Sagitt> posso editare il sources
<jester-> codicerosso: controlla nelle impstazioni audio il cnale ingrsso
<jester-> Sagitt: cioè un server?
<codicerosso> io sto usando ubuntistudio .....cosa devo controllare ?
<Sagitt> si è versione server l'ho detto prima, 13.04
<codicerosso> version 12.4
<jester-> codicerosso: controlla nelle impstazioni audio il canale ingrsso
<codicerosso> tramite il mixer ?
<jester-> codicerosso: nelle impostazioni audio del sistema
<jester-> che interfaccia usi
<codicerosso> ubuntustudio 12.4
<jester-> è il sistema, che ambiente grafico usi
<codicerosso> non mi ricordo ......
<jester-> ce l'hai davanti
<codicerosso> ma il messaggio e questo spreaker need to access to your micropone
<jester-> codicerosso: con alr
<codicerosso> xfce
<jester-> codicerosso: con altre applicazioni il mic funge'
<jester-> ?
<codicerosso> si con altre app il microfono funge
<codicerosso> tipo audaciti si
<jester-> codicerosso: quindi è un problema sello speaker sticass
<codicerosso> tipo ?
<codicerosso> ma su windows il microfono funge
<jester-> codicerosso: tipo che è buggato e si eve andare nelle impostazioni del programmillo
<codicerosso> e quindi ?
<codicerosso> che faccio?
<jester-> e quindi vedi nelle impostazioni del coso
<jester-> codicerosso: è applicazione da repo o raccattato in giro
<codicerosso> nelle impostazioni audio ho ...linux audio conig
<codicerosso> linux audio config
<codicerosso> devo usare quello ?
<codicerosso> il microfono e esterno e funzionava benisimo pero' sotto lubuntu senza problemi
<codicerosso> questa e la risposta che mi da quando uso la configuarzione audio ....''JACK can only be configured with a loaded and stopped studio. Please create a new studio or load and stop an existing one.
<codicerosso> quindi come posso risolvere ?
<shasha> bonsoir
<Drizamanuber> 'sera a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 12.10...avevo installato 12.04, da terminale ho lanciato l'aggiornamento, però prima di farlo, mi sono dimenticato di disattivare i driver proprietari fglrx
<Drizamanuber> adesso quando avvio 12.10 non riesco più a vedere, ne la barra superiore, ne quella di unity, come posso fare a rimuovere i driver in questione?
<Ryccardo> probabilmente sono un pacchetto come tutti gli altri
<Ryccardo> e lo sono, arrivi su un terminale (ctrl+alt+f2, se non basta all'avvio scegli recovery mode e poi dal menu che compare un attimo dopo scegli "root")
<Ryccardo> e fai questo comando: sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<Drizamanuber> Ryccardo: ok ma come faccio a aprire il software center se non riesco a vedere nessuna
<Drizamanuber> Ryccardo: bene, grazie
<Ryccardo> c'è gente che usa il softwarecenter? :P
<Ryccardo> (con la stessa logica, come ha aperto irc?)
<stevr1it> ciao, non riescoa trovare il system-config-tool di samba sotto applicazioni strumenti di sistema amministrazione. l'ho installato ma nulla. uso ubuntu 13.04. ho seguito il wiki ma samba non si vede ne parte...
<maxine_> ciao ragazzi ho un problema, ho installato ubuntu 13.04 e sto utilizzando gnome fallback ma sul desktop non mi da la possibilità di creare nuovi documenti di testo ecc... ma nemmeno nelle cartelle che apro. come faccio?
<maxine_> ragazzi?
<prova> Ciao a tutti, scusatemi se "rompo", sto provando ad installare la 13.04 su Mac con Parallels Desktop 7.0 ma... non va... qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema? come ha risolto?
<prova> Grazie :-)
<cristian_> sera
<mavin> buonasera
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-28
<akis24> giorno
<eugenio> buongiorno, non soddisfatto del vecchio partizionamento, con l'occasione di installare la nuova 12.04, sto ripartizionando l'HD, ho un ssd da 256Gb, come partiziono?
<eugenio> pensavo: 35 Gb per /, 5 Gb per /var, il resto per la /home, che ne dite?
<eugenio> domanda aggiuntiva, la swap serve? la devo predisporre? se si di quanto considerati i 32Gb di ram???
<enzotib> eugenio, hai qualche motivo particolare per avere la /var separata?
<eugenio> enzotib, niente in particolare....
<enzotib> eugenio, swap zero, con tanta ram non ti serve, a meno che tu non faccia cose spaziali
<eugenio> cosa intendi per cose spaziali?
<enzotib> eugenio, io farei 15GB per / ed il resto per /home
<enzotib> eugenio, se fai video editing spinto, allora _forse_ ti serve la swap
<eugenio> solo 15 Gb per root?
<eugenio> ad ora video editing direi di no in generale, neanche meno spinto
<enzotib> per la / potrebbe bastare anche meno, dipende da cosa devi installare
<eugenio> enzotib, sw da ufficio classico, più sw GIS (che per altro compilo), sw per amministrare DB, e purtroppo ho bisogno di virtualbox.....
<eugenio> enzotib, riassumendo: 15 per la /, e 241Gb per la /home e basta?
<enzotib> eugenio, se tieni pulita la cache dei pacchetti (ogni tanto fai sudo apt-get clean) ed ogni tanto cancelli i vecchi kernel, allora spazio per la / non ne serve tanto
<enzotib> eugenio, per fare cifra tonda fai 16 e 240
<eugenio> ok, nel caso posso sempre ridimensionare ;-)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<zappo_> ciao a tutti
<zappo_> ho installato ubuntu 14/04 ma non riesco a vedere i dvd anche dopo aver installato gli extras?
<akis24> giorno
<Alessio78> buon pomeriggio a tutti, stò cercando di installare la versione di lubuntu 14.04 non pae scaricata da qui http://phillw.net/isos/non-pae/ , mi fa scegliere la lingua e determinare la tastiera ma poi mi scrive "errore durante l'esecuzione  modprobe -v yenta_socket " , qualcuno sà come posso risolvere?
<krabador> Alessio78, scarica lubuntu 14.04 dal sito ufficiale, e al boot selezioni l'opzione forcepae
<Alessio78> ciao krabador :-) , visto che ci siamo ritrovati heheh , ho provato scaricandola da qui : http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Lubuntu-Trasty-Tahr-Download-103367.html ma quando digito forcepae mi srive che non lo trova, averesti un link da darmi?
<krabador> Alessio78, ma tu cerchi le versioni di ubuntu ovunque, tranne che nei siti ufficiali?
<krabador> Alessio78, hai internet bloccato?
<Alessio78> ahahahaha , no, internet va.....
<krabador> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<krabador> Alessio78, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<Alessio78> perchè io non le trovo queste pagine :/ uff
<Alessio78> grazie :P
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> :)
<Alessio78> installo la standard giusto?
<krabador> Alessio78, puoi provare prima questa http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<andtinvent> salve
<Alessio78> la provo senza installare o la installo direttamente?
<andtinvent> c'è qualcuno esperto di ubuntu???
<andtinvent> non c'è nessuno???
<Alex-Zion> andtinvent: esponi il tuo problema se qualcuno sa come risolverlo sarai aiutato
<andtinvent> grazie, alex... ma non ho un problema esplicito... volevo conoscerlo un il so...
<andtinvent> un pò so...
<andtinvent> mi più dedicare un pò di tempo
<Alex-Zion> beh io uso kubuntu e non ubuntu ma magari posso esserti utile lo stesso, prova a spiegarci cosa ti serve
<andtinvent> allora partiamo dall'inizio... la versione uttuale su quale piattaforma hw gira, ossia quali microprocessori???
<andtinvent> c6???
<jester-> andtinvent: dipende dall'hw che hai
<andtinvent> appunto volevo capire proprio questo...
<jester-> cpu ram e scheda video
<Alex-Zion> andtinvent: magari qui trovi alcune info per iniziare https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/ch02s01.html
<andtinvent> ok grazie ci darò un sguardo
<jester-> andtinvent: che cpu e quanta ram hai
<andtinvent> allora spiego... ho diversi pc, con diversi processori e ram appropprite... non compatibile con windows vista a salire
<andtinvent> microsoft non assiste più dal 8 c.m. neanche più windows xp e windows server 2003...
<andtinvent> quindi dovrei cambiare tutto... hw + sw... cerco qualcosa di alternativo che non presenti incovenienti di obsolescenza controllata
<jester-> andtinvent: desktop o server
<andtinvent> non se mi sono espresso con sufficiente chiarezza
<andtinvent> sia desktop che server
<ExPBoy> !requisiti | andtinvent
<ubot-it> andtinvent: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<jester-> andtinvent: tieni presente che non tutto quello che c'è in winz ha alternativa linux, quindi sarebbe bene tenerselo in dual boot
<jester-> andtinvent: eh ma se non dici che hardware hai mica abbiamo la palla di vetro
<ExPBoy> andtinvent: se devi cambiare tutto al 99% quando acquisti l'hw ti danno anche win
<andtinvent> jester in sostanza mi stai dicendo che ubuntu ha una limitata compatibilità con mondo microsoft... e quindi è consigliabile il boot
<andtinvent> dual boot
<jester-> andtinvent: i due non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi come la moto e la magana
<jester-> se pigli la moto e vendi la magana se piove ti bagni
<andtinvent> jester... allora parto come micro dall'amd 450 mhz, poi pentium II e pentium III
<ExPBoy> tutta roba recentissima insomma
<andtinvent> e già...
<lillo> salve a tutti, ho appena installato 14.04 sul mio vecchio laptop e non va tanto bene, si impalla spesso e devo per forza di cose fare ctrl alt sysreq reisub perche' tutto il resto non funziona (si blocca il mouse e ogni tentativo di aprire un terminale fallisce) dite che e' un problema di hardware rotto o obsoleto? oppure ho installato male ubuntu?
<Alex-Zion> che hardware hai lillo ?
<lillo> ho un dell inspiron 6400, 1 gb ram un  centinaio di gb di hd e il processore non me lo ricordo...
<jester-> lillo: lubuntu
<jester-> meno di lubuntu devi andare su puppylinux e simili
<lillo> devo reinstallare daccapo tutto?
<jester-> lillo: hai messo la normale ubuntu?
<lillo> si
<jester-> installa lubuntu-desktop e poi cambi alla finestra di login
<lillo> sudo apt-get lubuntu ?
<lillo> sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop ?
<jester-> <jester-> installa lubuntu-desktop
<krabador> lillo, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<lillo> ah ok
<andtinvent> grazie amici ho capito tutto... un salutone
<lillo> cosa non potro' fare con lubuntu?
<krabador> lillo, lubuntu fa tutto quello che fa ubuntu, semplicemente è molto meno pesante, ed ha un'altra estetica
<lillo> ok
<lillo> grazie della dritta ;)
<jester-> lillo: assomiglia un po alla bindi ma funza
<jester-> il sistema è sempre lo stesso
<jester-> solo che ha la bindi per la grafica
<jester-> tipo spiccio che bada al sodo
<lillo> spartano quindi?
<jester-> carica meno servizi
<jester-> madu il siffredi che fa pubblicità alle patatine
<Alessio78> krabador.....stò masterizzando l'immagine e poi provo
<krabador> Alessio78, bene
<Alessio78> dopo la selezione lingua faccio f6+esc e poi scrivo forcepae giusto?
<Alessio78> krabador.....mi scrive: Could not find kernel image: forcepae
<Alessio78> inizio a ricordarmi perchè anni fa avevo abbandonato ubuntu :-/
<giuseppe_> ciao
<krabador> Alessio78, è un'opzione di f6
<giuseppe_> sono nuovo di ubuntu e non so come usare questo programma per scaricare
<giuseppe_> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Alessio78> in f6 forcepae non la ho
<krabador> giuseppe_, "questo programma per scaricare" quale?
<giuseppe_> xchat irc
<jester-> Alessio78: aggiungilo come comando
<giuseppe_> mi hanno detto che serve per scaricare
<Alessio78> non sò come si fa
<jester-> giuseppe_: non ci occupiamo di scaricare illegalmente
<krabador> Alessio78, allora f6 , poi esc, ed aggiungi forcepae alla fine della linea
<jester-> Alessio78: li in f6 dovrebbe esserci aggiungi o simile
<giuseppe_> ok scusate mi avevano detto che qui si poteva fare
<Alessio78> provo
<jester-> giuseppe_: e comunque questo è canale di supporto per sistemi ubuntu
<giuseppe_> ok ok grazie
<krabador> Alessio78, vicino "quiet" o "quiet splash" per intenderci
<jester-> lasciando uno spazio
<Alessio78> ok....trovato.....e poi faccio installa?
<jester-> prova a stare a guardare a vedere che succede
<Alessio78> è partito :))))))))
<krabador> Alessio78, bene
<Alessio78> vi amoooooo    buahahahahahahaah
<jester-> pussa via
<Alessio78> tranquilli tranquilli.....mi piace la patata :-P
<cybernova> !info openssl
<ubot-it> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 503 kB, installed size 895 kB
<minni_> chi mi sa dire perchè ogni tanto quando accendo il pc , ubuntu 14.04 64 bit , non mi vede la chiavetta internet ?
<Alessio78> consigliate di attivare zram ?
<eugenio> salve, un consiglio per un sw che funzioni da 'time machine' (x backup) ?
<jester-> !backup | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<jester-> eugenio: quello piu umano è grsync a mio parere
<Alessio78> mi sapete dire allora se devo o non devo attivare Zram per favore?
<jester-> Alessio78: lo abiliti e vedi come butta
<Alessio78> grazie jester-
<eugenio> jester-, grazie per il suggerimento, è semplice da usare?
<jester-> eugenio: cambia il piatto ma è sempre la stessa minestra
<eugenio> jester-, back in time, invece?
<jester-> eugenio: mai usato
<jester-> grsybc è configurabile ed è incrementale
<eugenio> jester-, incrementale sarebbe?
<eugenio> il backup o il sw?
<jester-> eugenio: che dalla seconda volta aggiorna solo i cambiamenti
<jester-> poi scegli se tenere tutto o solo gli aggiornati
<michele__> Buongiorno ho un problema con il mio l'accuont utente mi sono inavvertitamente rimosso dal gruppo admin e non posso più fare nulla come sudo.
<michele__> sono entrato in recovery mode ma non mi fa modificare i file /etc/group. nessuno che mi possa aiutare ?
<sdluca> ciao a tutti, sto usando ubuntu per la prima volta e devo dire che mi trovo bene.. volevo chiedervi se si puo stampare in pdf (in win usavo pdf creator)
<Alessio78> eccomi qui, installazione completata ma la wifi non va ancora, che marca di chiavetta wifi mi consigliate che sia supportata la lubuntu?
<Alessio78> una marca che non mi dà problemi la sapete?
<Alessio78> krabador mi puoi consigliare?
<krabador> netgear
<krabador> Alessio78, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> Alessio78, e incolla su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Alessio78
<ubot-it> Alessio78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> è probabile che la wifi tu debba semplicemente installarla
<Alessio78> krabador non riesco a copiare il testo del terminale......
<Alessio78> vado a prendere mio figlio all'asilo....a dopo
<michele___> _Qualcuno che conosce il modo per recuperare un utente su ubuntu ?
<lillo> salve a tutti, vorrei svuotare il mio ubuntu one, qual'e' il modo piu'  veloce? posso fare qualcosa con krusader? ho molti files e non so come scaricare una cartella intera in una volta.....
<krabador> lillo, ubuntu one è integrabile in unity
<krabador> e nautilus
<krabador> una volta fatto
<krabador> copi e incolli come vuoi
<lillo> ma come faccio? ::(
<krabador> lillo, che ubuntu stai usando
<lillo> 14.04 ubuntu one non cepiu
<lillo> e non riesco a scaricarlo
<krabador> no, infatti l'integrazione è stata rimossa dalla 13.10
<lillo> come faccio allora? non sono molto pratico...
<krabador> lillo, o ti armi di pazienza, e scarichi tutti dalla dashboard dello spazio online
<krabador> lillo, oppure provi una vecchia versione di ubuntu, in cui installare tranquillamente l'integrazione di ubuntu one
<krabador> lillo, oppure accedi ad ubuntuone in modo fetp
<krabador> ftp
<krabador> lillo, https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-can-access-my-files-via-ftp-on-ubuntu/
<lillo> krabador scusa se ne e' andata la luce.... mi parlavi di connettermi tramite ftp... come faccio? si puo fare con krusader?
<krabador> lillo, https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-can-access-my-files-via-ftp-on-ubuntu/
<stjim> #Angels-&-Devils
<stjim> join #Angels-&-Devils
<minni_> il mio pc è in rete , rete della mia abitazione , succede che quando sono in internet con chiavetta , non posso usare la rete lan .
<minni_> uso ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<minni_> come mai ?
<JackPulde> Buonasera a tutti
<fabiom> ciao ragazzi...
<fabiom> posso fare una domanda?
<Alessio78> krabador eccomi.......mi ripeti per favore il comando che devo digitare per provare a sistemare la wifi?
<krabador> Alessio78, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> Alessio78, ti dice cosa viene rilevato
<krabador> dal sistema
<krabador> posta su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Alessio78
<ubot-it> Alessio78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alessio78> krabador.........ci sono riuscito, ecco qui :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7353253/
<Alessio78> se vi è scappato lo rimetto e ringrazio chi mi da un aiuto : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7353253/
<Alessio78> krabador ci sei?
<neofita> Ciao a tutti
<johack> salve a tutti è da poco che sto usando l'ultima versione di ubuntu, dopo aver installato tutto da capo xkè non riusciva ad avanzare di versione, ma ho i seguenti problemi: praticamente il cursore sullo schermo continua a lampeggiare, scomparendo addirittura delle volte, questo mi succede solo con unity, ho installato kde e xcfe e non mi succede
<johack> e poi non capisco xkè mi da questo errore http://pastebin.com/vn5x33Ci
<jester-> johack: lo fa solo con unity?
<JackPulde> buonasera a tutti
<johack> @jester a quanto pare si
<valix> Salve avrei bisogno di assistenza
<jester-> johack: hai ppa farlocchi
<JackPulde> Dicci il tuo problema valix... e vediamo se riusciamo a risolverlo
<jester-> che facile siano la causa del problema
<johack> @jester ma se ho solo installato ubuntu
<jester-> johack: i ppa salvo pochi casi sono un cancro
<johack> @jester come posso avere ppa farlocchi se nn ho installato nulla
<valix> avevo ubuntu gnome 13.10, ho fatto l'aggiornamento formattando al / e lasciando la stessa /home
<johack> @jester quindi non bisogna aggiunger in nessun caso ppa??
<valix> ora però non riesco a gestiro il desktop, cioè sfondo nero e nessuna icona
<jester-> johack: da soli non si sono aggiunti di sicuro Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main i386 Packages
<johack> @jester cè un modo per ripulire tutto o devo installare da capo ubuntu
<jester-> johack: quelli per osacle java 8 sono sicuri
<valix> se avvio la sessione ospite nessun problema
<valix> quidi dovrebbe essere un problema di configurazioni nella mia home
<johack> @jester capisco, posso risolvere in qualche modo oppure nn cè niente da fare
<JackPulde> valix: si, ma da quel che leggo l'avanzamento non è andato a buon fine
<jester-> johack: vai in sogetni software e segali
<JackPulde> sarebbe da salvarti la home e fare una nuova installazione
<johack> @jester non ho capito cosa devo fare!!
<jester-> johack: stai usando kde ?
<johack> @jester no unity
<jester-> johack: sudo sotware-properties-gtk
<JackPulde> valix: guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=486471
<johack> @jester ok e poi?
<JackPulde> valix: hanno il tuo stesso problema (non scrivere perchè è una discussione vecchia) e qualcuno ha risolto
<jester-> johack: vai in altro software e disattivali o toglili
<johack> @jester tutti?
<jester-> johack: no solo i ppa
<johack> @jester quelli che già erano disattivati li lascio disattivati oppure li attivo
<jester-> johack: partners e indipendets vanno abilitati
<valix> JackPulde: avevo già provato, grazie lo stesso, con la scusa faccio un backup e formatto la home
<jester-> johack: non erano disattivati altrimenti non ci sarebbe stato errore con apt-get update
<JackPulde> valix: mi dispiace se non ti sono stato tanto d'aiuto; Anche perchè se fossi al posto tuo mi salverei tutta la home e fare un'installazione pulita di Ubuntu 14.04
<valix> JackPulde: non ti preoccupare, ma infatti farò cos' :)
<JackPulde> valix: anche perchè ci metti di meno a reinstallare che provvedere a sistemare qua e la tutto quanto ;)
<johack> @jester ti mando uno screenshot
<johack> @jester http://i61.tinypic.com/31642si.png
<johack> @jester e per il cursore lampeggiante cosa posso fare??
<jester-> johack: abilita parteners e indipendente
<jester-> !unityreset | johack
<ubot-it> johack: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> e cancella la cartella .compiz
<johack> @jester prima o dopo la procedura
<jester-> johack: indifferente
<johack> @jester in quale percorso la trovo?
<jester-> rm -r .compiz
<johack> @jester http://pastebin.com/49DhRKGZ
<jester-> o visualizza file nascosti in nautilus con control-h
<jester-> johack: leggi bene
<jester-> !unityreset | johack
<ubot-it> johack: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester->  Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<johack> salve a tutti!!!
<Matteo> buona sera
<johack> @jester ci sei? puoi mandarmi di nuovo la procedura,
<Guest48177> ho bisogno di una mano, ho appena installato LUBUNTU sul mio Laptop, devo ora collegarlo alla rete wifi, ma non riesco a trovare l'impostazione, suggerimenti?
<johack_> salve a tutti!!
<johack_> @jester jo fatto in reset di unity ma niente da fare ho sempre lo stesso problema"
<jester-> johack_: lampeggia il cursore?
<johack_> @jester si esattamente come prima
<jester-> johack_: sei uscito e rientrato dopo il reset e cancellazione di .compiz?
<johack_> @jester certo
<jester-> johack_: mouse o taccpad
<johack_> @jester entrambi
<jester-> se stacchi il mouse?
<johack_> @jester stessa cosa
<jester-> johack_: prova a cancellare .config
<jester-> .gnome e .gnome2 se c'è
<johack_> @jester ok
<johack_> @jester anche gnome private?? e kde
<jester-> si
<jester-> cosi torna tutto a default e ricancella .compiz
<johack_> @jester che altro????
<jester-> niente altro
<johack_> @jester compiz nn cè
<jester-> .compiz
<jester-> c'è per forza
<johack_> @jesster cmq se secondo me mi conviene installare tutto da capo!!! no ti dico che non cè
<jester-> a meno che ti funza 2d
<jester-> johack_: scheda grafica?
<johack_> @jester scheda grafica cosA??
<jester-> che tipo marca
<jester-> johack_: lspci | grep -i vga
<johack_> @jester nvidia geforce 310m, ma nn ho avuto mai problemi con ubuntu
<jester-> johack_: singola o doppia con intel
<johack_> @jester doppia con intel
<jester-> johack_: driver installato?
<johack_> quelli nvidia??
<jester-> quali
<johack_> no xkè l'ultima volta ho fatto un casino e nn ci ho proprio provato, se mi dici come fare ci provo
<jester-> johack_: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> metti nel pastebinno
<johack_> @jester con l'ultimo comando in output non esce nulla
<jester->  -l elle nè
<johack_> @jester ninete nn esce nulla
<jester-> johack_: sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<johack_> @jester una volta finito?
<jester-> johack_: reboot
<johack_> @jester adesso sta installando i driver nvidia??
<jester-> ok
<jester-> si e lo switcher
<jester-> bombali
<jester-> e qualche libreria
<johack> salve a tutti!!!
<johack> @jester sembra funzionare tutto, problema sparito. ti ringrazio
<jester-> johack: pensavo male non vedendoti
<johack> @jester no no tutto bene, almeno per il momento speriamo bene!!!
<jester-> mapreri: non hai un normale rutter wifi?
<jester-> mapreriops / Mascalzone  non hai un normale rutter wifi?
<StalloneItaliano> jester-, si, ma fastweb mi ha dato quello suo
<Sinestic> sera
<Sinestic> ragazzi ho un netbook eee pc dell asus che distro potrei istallare per andare veloce xubuntu andrebbe bene?
<Anto> ciao
<Anto> io ho istallato lubuntu
<Sinestic> ma non mi legge la scheda wifi
<Anto> perche ubuntu non andava con la mia scheda video
<Sinestic> l ho provato in live invece xubuntu si
<Sinestic> però lubuntu mi piaceva di +
<Sinestic> tu come hai fatto per il wifi?
<Anto> a me e andato tutto bene
<Anto> per il wifi
<Sinestic> ti legge anche il wifi in automatico?
<Anto> ma solo che lubuntu e troppo povero di app
<Anto> si
<Sinestic> mmm xubuntu dovrebbe avere lo stesso software center di ubuntu a quanto ne sò
<Anto> pure kubuntu mi dicono
<Anto> che e buono
<Sinestic> bisogna provarlo mi sà
<Anto> ma mi sa che li devo provare
<Anto> tutti xd
<Sinestic> ahah
<akis24> sera
<traba> ciao a tutti
<traba> oltre testdisk esiste qualche programma per recupero file?
<traba> grazie
<ugone> traba, testdisk è ottimo
<ugone> traba, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati
<cristian_c> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<Nippon> Salve a tutti
<Nippon> salve a tutti
<Nippon> sto cercando di editare un file ma sulla finestra c'è un simbolo per fare salva che non so come fare
<Nippon> potreste aiutarmi? Grazie
<Nippon> il simbolo è.....   ^O
<Nippon>  ^O Salva
<alessandro_> buona sera a tutti
<Valgio63> Nippon, che finestra? Di che applicazione?
<alessandro_> ho scaricato xubuntu non trovo il modo x lanciarlo
<alessandro_> ho istallarlo
<Valgio63> Nippon, Dovrebbe essere maiuscolo+O o ctrl+O prova.
<cristian_c> alessandro_, su dvd?
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/307994
<alessandro_> lo scaricato da internet
<alessandro_> ok provo
<Valgio63> Nippon, oppure alt+o
<Nippon> sembra ctrl
<Nippon> grazie
<MaxFrames> Nippon: sta per ctrl
<MaxFrames> basta fare "man nano"
<Valgio63> MaxFrames, grazie, questo non l'avevo ancora imparato!
<Valgio63> Vedi che quì si impara sempre qualcosa?
<cristian_c> !nanonano
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nanonano'
<MaxFrames> alessandro_: che cosa vuoi fare? provare xubuntu senza installarlo? installarlo a fianco di un altro sistema operativo? installarlo al posto del sistema operativo corrente? installarlo all'interno di windows con wubi?
<alessandro__> non ce la cartella nippon
<MaxFrames> oO
<alessandro__> di solito ce sul finale exe non ce'
<MaxFrames> ...
<Valgio63> MaxFrames, Basta fare man nano e poi h di help, i comandi con ctrl sono lì. Rigrazie per avermi insegnato qualcosa, mai usato nano!
<MaxFrames> no problem
<Nippon> c'è una procedura per cambiare i DNS di ubuntu?
<Nippon> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? Grazie
<cristian_c> Nippon, certo che c'è
<cristian_c> Nippon, dal network manager
<cristian_c> !nm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<Valgio63> Nippon, tardi!! ci ha pensato cristian_c  XD
<Nippon> però non riesco ad entrare nelle pagine con il DNS cambiato
<MaxFrames> non riesci a risolvere gli url con i dns di google?
<alessandro__> io lo voglio istallare non trovo il modo x lanciarlo
<Nippon> la configurazionde Metodo deve stare su DHCP automatico o solo indirizzi?
<Nippon> esattamente
<cristian_c> alessandro_, provare in live non costa niente
<MaxFrames> Nippon: apri un terminale e prova con nslookup
<alessandro__> come sarebbe in live
<cristian_c> Nippon, nel senso, con Solo indirizzi hai il dhcp ma puoi cambiare i dns
<alessandro__> non sono eswperto
<Nippon> ho digitato nslookup
<MaxFrames> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/nslookup.1.html
<cristian_c> Nippon, ripeto, puoi farlo anche dal network manager
<MaxFrames> prova a risolvere un qualsiasi url
<cristian_c> alessandro_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<Nippon> l'ho fatto, ma non cambia
<Nippon> penso che sia corretta
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/308000
<Nippon> perchè non riesco a entrare nei siti?
<Nippon> vi ho messo ko? :-))
<Ozzyboshi> si
<Nippon> :-)
<Valgio63> Nippon, dove lo hai trovato quel DNS? a cosa sei attaccato, un router?
<Ozzyboshi> son quelli di google no?
<Valgio63> Un modem?
<Nippon> è quello di google
<Nippon> il mio è un modem fastweb
<cristian_c> Nippon, ma hai salvato?
<Nippon> certo
<cristian_c> Valgio63, sono quelli di google
<cristian_c> Nippon, prova a pingarli
<Valgio63> Scusa sono acerbo da questo punto!
<Nippon> qual'è il comando?
<Ozzyboshi> ping
<cristian_c> Nippon, ping 8.8.8.8
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> Nippon, ctrl+c per terminale
<MaxFrames> sei sicuro che stai usando eth0?
<cristian_c> altrimenti imposti un contatore
<Ozzyboshi> non si aprono i siti
<Ozzyboshi> quindi altri servizi oltre quelli web vanno
<Ozzyboshi> il problema sta altrove
<cristian_c> Nippon, dopo aver salvato che hai fatto?
<nuovo_> buona sera
<nuovo_> un aiutino
<akis24> !aiuto | nuovo_
<ubot-it> nuovo_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7354890/
<Nippon> ho provato a collegarmi sul sito
<cristian_c> Nippon, hai riavviato la connessione dopo aver salvato?
<Nippon> no
<cristian_c> sbagliato
<cristian_c> :P
<Nippon> come faccio a riavviarla?
<cristian_c> Nippon, prova a disconnettere e riconnettere
<MaxFrames> non dovrebbe essere necessario
<Nippon> si..sii...siii, vedremo se sarà la soluzione, dubito :-))
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, invece sì
<Ozzyboshi> mi piace è una soluzione molto Peppa Pig
<Nippon> ok, provo, sono un pò pessimista
<MaxFrames> fai cat /etc/resolv.conf
<nuovo_> o installato su aspire one d 250 una versione vecchiotta 7.10 se era possibile far riconoscere le scede di rete
<MaxFrames> cristian_c: i dns server in nm si cambiano al volo, basta applicare
<Nippon> non funziona dopo aver iravviato
<Nippon> :P
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, se uno cambia le impostazioni, la connessione usa ancora quelle vecchie
<MaxFrames> Nippon: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<cristian_c> se non si riavvia
<Valgio63> Nippon, disconnettie poi riconnetti, poi guarda nelle informazioni della connessione, dovresti bedere i dns che hai messo ( cristian_c , nel frattempo mi sono informato! Altra cosa nuova imparata!)
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, in pratica stai cambiando la config
<MaxFrames> cristian_c: in pratica stai _guardando_ la confif
<MaxFrames> g
<akis24> MaxFrames: Valgio63  non sovrapporsi a chi da' supporto  evitiamo di confondere l'utente
<cristian_c> Valgio63, comunque, hai ragione, basta guardare nelle informazioni
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> per vedere quali sta usando
<MaxFrames> akis24: chi sta dando supporto e chi si sta sovrapponendo? ;)
<Valgio63> akis24, ok scusate e buon lavoro!
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7354913/
<akis24> MaxFrames: tu in questo caso se non sbaglio cristian_c aiutava
<nuovo_>  o installato su aspire one d 250 una versione vecchiotta 7.10 se era possibile far riconoscere le schede di rete?
<cristian_c> più che altro la connessione va riavviata per applicare le modifiche
<MaxFrames> akis24: quindi secondo te io non sto aiutando? come vedi non sta affatto usando i dns che crede di stare usando
<Nippon> dopo aver riavviato la connessione le impostazioni rimangono ma la connessione al sito non funge
<cristian_c> nuovo_, ti ho risposto di là
<cristian_c> comunque. dovresti scaricare la nuova, come già ti ho detto
<MaxFrames> Nippon: nslookup www.google.com
<cristian_c> Nippon, però i dns risultano modificati?
<Nippon> si
<Nippon> coe funziona nslookup? ho messo l'indirizzo dove desidero entrare e mi ha dato una serie di numeri
<cristian_c> Nippon, man nslookup
<MaxFrames> quindi sta funzionando...
<cristian_c> Nippon, perfetto, quindi il problema non è dei dns
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/308003
<MaxFrames> stai sempre usando localhost come forwarder ma la risoluzione dns sembra ok
<Nippon> è quale è il problema?
<cristian_c> in  effetti 127.0.0.1
<MaxFrames> non riesci a navigare su _nessun_ sito?
<Nippon> diciamo in quel sito
<MaxFrames> non diciamo, provane un altro po' ;)
<MaxFrames> se no perdiamo ore per risolvere un problema che non c'e'
<Nippon> ma a me interessa quello
<MaxFrames> anche perche' il sito non si apre nemmeno a me....
<MaxFrames> Nippon: tu hai iniziato dicendo che non raggiungevi i siti
<MaxFrames> invece non hai nessun problema, e' il sito che e' irraggiungibile
<Nippon> anche perchè con lo stesso pc in altri posti riesco ad accedere
<Nippon> quel sito
<MaxFrames> [22:06:28] <Nippon> perchè non riesco a entrare nei siti?
<Nippon> quel sito è raggiungibile solo con il DNS, infatti con il mio laptop a lavoro riesco ad accedere a quel sito
<Nippon> quando sono a casa non riesco pur modificando i DNS con ubuntu
<Nippon> i DNS di IPv4
<MaxFrames> sara' bloccato
<MaxFrames> io sto usando i dns di google e il sito non si apre
<Nippon> no, da lavoro mi ci collego ogni giorno fino a questo pomeriggio
<Nippon> risulta bloccato solo se non usi i DNS
<MaxFrames> cosa vuol dire "non usi i dns"?
<MaxFrames> come si puo' non usare i dns?
<MaxFrames> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/pdfmagaz.in => pare sia "up" ma di fatto non e' raggiungibile, forse e' filtrato a livello di isp
<akis24> MaxFrames: si apre il sito almeno da me
<MaxFrames> provider?
<cristian_c> lui ha fastweb
<cristian_c> intendo Nippon
<MaxFrames> akis24?
<Nippon> si
<akis24> MaxFrames: http://www.pdfmagaz.in/ si apre
<Nippon> ecco a me no
<MaxFrames> akis24: qual e' il tuo internet service provider?
<Nippon> fastweb
<MaxFrames> ......
<MaxFrames> mi interessava akis24 che e' l'unico tra noi che lo apre...
<akis24> MaxFrames: infostrada   http://imagebin.org/308008
<MaxFrames> io (wind) non lo apro nemmeno usando i dns di google
<akis24> ma va' sono unico eh
<cristian_c> It works!
<cristian_c> This is the default web page for this server.
<cristian_c> se appare questo, funge anche a me
<MaxFrames> mica male la terza da sinistra
<MaxFrames> cristian_c: se non ci sono anche un gran paio di tette, direi di no :D
<Nippon> adesso vi ho distratto troppo, ma vi ricordo che ancora non avete risolto il mio problema ;-)
<MaxFrames> il _nostro_problema, che non e' un problema di ubuntu dato che sto usando windows 7!
<Nippon> quindi dopo aver visto queste donnacce, siete in debito
<Nippon> anche io sul laptop ho winzozz
<Nippon> ma è la stessa cosa
<Nippon> forse l'unico problema è fastweb
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, Nippon questo non è il luogo giusto per far polemiche
<MaxFrames> a quanto pare due di noi non aprono il sito (con provider diversi), uno lo apre ma vede la pagina di default del server, uno lo apre correttamente
<Valgio63> akis24, provato anch'io, nisba! Ma io uso quelli di Telecom
<cristian_c> concentriamoci sul dilemma
<MaxFrames> cristian_c: ma quali polemiche?
<MaxFrames> e' evidente che non e' un problema di ubuntu
<Nippon> polemiche, qui si scherza :-))
<cristian_c> Nippon, no, questo è il canale di supporto
<Nippon> può essere un firewall
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MaxFrames> Nippon: non filtro nulla in uscita, e anche io non apro il sito
<MaxFrames> per me banalmente, il sito e' sovraccarico o ha problemi. riprova domani
<Nippon> e hai un altro provider
<akis24> !chat | all
<ubot-it> all: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nippon> non credo
<akis24> e  due
<Nico__> Buonasera a tutti. Scusatemi ma ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere da quando ho installato la versione 14.04. In pratica eclipse si apre ma si chiude inaspettatamente senza permettermi di lavorare. Ho urgenza di lavorare per preparare un esame.
<Nippon> e allora perchè lui lo apre?
<MaxFrames> potrebbe anche esserci un load balancer che funziona male, o problemi di routing
<cristian_c> se la cosa non riguarda ubuntu, non ha senso continuare qui, meglio spostarsi in -chat
<MaxFrames> in tutti i casi non c'entra ubuntu quindi...
<cristian_c> Nico__, mi pare tu avessi già segnalato la cosa
<Nico__> esatto cristian, ma non riesco a risolvere e ho scadenza di esame
<Nico__> ho controllato su internet ma non mi sembra un problema già segnalato da altri
<Nico__> chiedo qui se c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi
<Nico__> e mi scuso se sembro petulate
<cristian_c> Nico__, io proverei con altre release
<cristian_c> tipo la 12.04 , che è molto stabile
<Nico__> con la 13.10 nessun problema
<cristian_c> Nico__, perfetto
<Nico__> come posso fare il downgrade
<cristian_c> Nico__, puoi creare una partizione per la 13.10?
<Nico__> temo di no
<cristian_c> Nico__, non saprei come aiutarti nel breve termine
<cristian_c> Nico__, che cosa dice quando lanci da terminale?
<cristian_c> eclipse
<MaxFrames> http://www.eclipse.org/forums/index.php/mv/msg/709881/1310933/#msg_1310933
<MaxFrames> sembra legato alla vm java
<Nico__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7355089/
<cristian_c> Nico__, perfetti
<cristian_c> *o
<cristian_c> Nico__, hai installato pipelight?
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto, che c'entra wine con eclipse?
<Nico__> si... me lo chiedo anch'io
<|gonzo|> non hai openjdk in giro per la macchina vero?
<Nico__> mi sa di no
<|gonzo|> java -version che dice
<Nico__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7355103/
<|gonzo|> prova con jdk1.7
<MaxFrames> brand spanking new
<Nico__> comunque gonzo avevo prima con la 13.10 openjdk e nessun problema
<|gonzo|> openjdk non lo voglio nemmeno da lontano, ma dammi retta, prova con jdk1.7
<Nico__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7355089/
<Nico__> vedi qui gonzo
<Nico__> dimmi secondo te che centra wine e pipelight
<|gonzo|> bo, non uso nessuno dei due, non saprei dirti.
<Nico__> ma in realtà con eclipse non dovrebbero centrare nulla nessuno dei due
<|gonzo|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2197661
<Nico__> come posso togliere la jdk1.8 e mettere jdk1.7
<|gonzo|> leggi il link che ti ho girato.
<Nico__> perdonami come hanno risolto
<|gonzo|> ma possibile che volete sempre la pappa pronta? leggi! :)
<Nico__> My English is not so good... help me please
<|gonzo|> ah, bastava dirlo.
<Nico__> pensavo lo avessi intuito
<|gonzo|> aggiungere -Dorg.eclipse.swt.browser.DefaultType = mozilla a eclipse.ini
<|gonzo|> terza risposta.
<Nico__> dove voglio?
<|gonzo|> c'entra sega ma...oggi vi fanno fare l'università di informatica e non sapete un cazzo d'inglese? come siamo messi...
<Nico__> hai ragione
<|gonzo|> dicono di appenderlo alla fine.
<Nico__> provo
<|gonzo|> di solito sono opzioni del laungher, io uso roba simile per netbeans su linux in modo da avere i widget con il look nimbus
<|gonzo|> *launcher
<Nico__> non funziona
<|gonzo|> beh, nel bug report dicono che la patch sarà pre la release 4.3
<|gonzo|> altrimenti usa netbeans.
<|gonzo|> tanto è la stessa roba.
<Nico__> forse aggiungendo questa riga?
<Nico__> -Dorg.jboss.tools.vpe.loadxulrunner=false
<vice_> kl
<vice_> problema nelle copie
<|gonzo|> che versione di eclipse è Nico__
<vice_> fai copia su pen drive  esempio un file da 800mb  lo inizia a copiasre da 750mb
<Nico__> kepler 4.3
<Nico__> non funzione nemmeno così
<|gonzo|> qui dicono che aggiungendo --Dorg.eclipse.swt.browser.DefaultType=mozilla
<|gonzo|> con due trattini.
<|gonzo|> due.
<Nico__> provo
<Nico__> nulla
<|gonzo|> non so che altro suggerire
<Nico__> gonzo
<Nico__> se è un problema di firefox
<Nico__> chi causa il problema
<|gonzo|> no.
<|gonzo|> sono le gtk
<|gonzo|> prova ad aggiungere anche
<|gonzo|> -Dorg.jboss.tools.vpe.loadxulrunner=false
<Nico__> tutte e due tu dici?
<|gonzo|> aggiungi così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7355266/
<Nico__> aspetta gonzo
<Nico__> ancora non ha crashato
<Nico__> solo che non mi apre più all'interno dell'ambiente il file html
<|gonzo|> e tu usi eclipse per editare html?
<|gonzo|> comunque questo è quanto ho trovato.
<|gonzo|> l'alternativa è usare netbeans.
<Nico__> no
<Nico__> ho il testo degli esercizi in formato html
<|gonzo|> il testo degli esercizi aprilo con firefox dai. basta che tu possa scrivere codice, che ti frega del testo degli esercizi dentro eclipse
<Nico__> si si gonzo... e non crasha posso lavorare
<|gonzo|> ottimo
<Nico__> ma volevo capire perchè e come posso fare a farlo aprire come prima
<Nico__> comunque se si risolve ho aggiunto al file .ini le due righe di codice con un solo trattino
<Nico__> speriamo
<Nico__> comunque grazie mille...
<Nico__> I can say you are a friend
<|gonzo|> l'importante è che va per ora, poi magari rilasciano una fix o che so altro.
<|gonzo|> buon lavoro
<Nico__> grazie... ma aspettiamo a cantar vittoria
<Nico__> buon proseguo pure a te
<Luisvin19> salve
<Luisvin19> c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-29
<Guest93740> sera mi potete aiutare su un problema grave?
<akis24> giorno
<gian_> scusate, volevo installre pipelight e ho lanciato questo comando sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable, va bene così??
<akis24> gian_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<MaxFrames> ciao
<Valgio63> ciao
<MaxFrames> come unisco ubuntu a un dominio active directory?
<MaxFrames> likewise-open non c'e' piu', e non capisco come installare power broker
<Valgio63> akis24: scusa buongiorno, posso chiederti una delucidazione sulla discussione di ieri sera sui DNS?
<MaxFrames> non ora, come vedi ho casini
<MaxFrames> ah non io scusa
<Valgio63> ok, scusa, mi ero preso due minuti di pausa al lavoro! Ti giuro che non so nemmeno di cosa parli! (faccia rossa!) Ma sono un vecchietto abbastanza nuovo di linux!
<Valgio63> E già, c'eri anche tu! Vedi che l'età e la mmoria..........
<Valgio63> akis24: andresti benissimo anche tu! Istruisci me bovero berito eleddronico!
<Valgio63> scusa! stamani non batto pari, era la risposta a MaxFrames  (rifaccia rossa, )
<Valgio63> MaxFrames: sarebbe stato: andresti benissimo anche tu! Istruisci me bovero berito eleddronico!
<akis24> !chat | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<shadow91> ciao  ho  un  problema  :  ubuntu  14.04  non  si  avvia  e  devo  andare  in  recovery  mode  per  farlo  partire  normalmente  come  risolvo?
<shadow91> ???
<shadow91> ????????
<CloudySky> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la mia kubuntu 14.04, in pratica dopo un po di tempo mi si disconnette completamente da internet e se tento di riavviare non ci riesco e nemmeno a spegnerlo. Quale potrebbe essere il problema?  P.s Funziona tutto bene fino a quando non succede sta cosa... Grazie.
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, cosa usi per connetterti ad internet?
<CloudySky> Uno una chiavetta wirelees
<CloudySky> Collegata ad un Router...
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, se usi il cavo eth si presenta lo stesso il problema?
<CloudySky> Non ho provato dato che è un fisso e mi è difficile spostarlo
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, immaginavo, solo che sarebbe un indizio utile saperlo
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, apri un terminale e dai il comando lsusb
<CloudySky> Ok
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, poi metti su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | CloudySky
<ubot-it> CloudySky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<CloudySky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358385/
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, la chiavetta wifi la colleghi direttamente a una posta usb o ad un hub?
<fabio_cc> *porta
<CloudySky> Ad un hub a 4 vie
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, hai provato a collegarla direttamente ad una porta usb del pc?
<CloudySky> No dici che sia quello?
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, potrebbe, poi se l'hub non è alimentato è ancora più probabile
<CloudySky> Beh con windows funziona così
<CloudySky> Comunque provo, però devo capire il perchè quando succede sta cosa il pc non riesca a riavviarsi o a spegnersi...
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, io farei una prova comunque
<CloudySky> Devo spegnerlo col pulsante d'accensione (e non gli fa bene) dato che consuma anche il suo pochino....
<CloudySky> Lo attacco direttamente alla scheda madre o basta una porta del case?
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, intanto prova con le porte dirette (quelle sul case protrebbero essere degli hub)
<sinestic89> ragazzi i video di youtube mi vanno a scatti per colpa della cpu ho un netbook eeepc dell asus avete soluzioni da darmi?
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, non riesci a riavviare ma il pc risponde ai comandi?
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, quando non riesci a riavviare prova da console tty (ctrl + alt + f1) a dare sudo reboot oppure sudo shutdown now
<MaxFrames> porca paletta!!!!!!!!!!!!! ma possible che dopo 8 anni ubuntu e' ancora cosi' immaturo che uno sceglie italiano come lingua e poi si ritrova meta' delle voci in inglese e il layout di tastiera inglese nello schermo di logon, e non c'e' modo in terra di cambiarlo?
<MaxFrames> ogni volta che esce una lts mi riaccosto speranzoso e ogni volta e' un'amara delusione
<CloudySky> Ho provato sudo shutdown now ma non riesce
<MaxFrames> sta roba non va. non va. di questo passo non si imporra' mai sul mercato.
<CloudySky> Il che mi fa supporre che non riesca a killare un certo processo ma non ho idea di cosa sia
<sinestic89> fabio_cc avresti una soluzione?
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, qua solo supporto tecnico, le chiacchere invece su #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, potrebbre essere, ma bisognerebbe sapere quale processo
<CloudySky> Uff :(
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, quando si disconnette, prova a togliere la chiavetta wifi, magari così si riavvia
<MaxFrames> fabio_cc: se sai dirmi come mai avendo scelto il layout di tastiera IT mi ritrovo, in schermata di login, il layout EN-US anche se a display e' indicato IT....
<CloudySky> Spero proprio che sia solo quello il problema :D Ti farò sapere intanto resto connesso tanto prima o poi deciderà di disconnettersi :D
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, MaxFrames, con calma provo a rispondere a tutti
<sinestic89> ok sorry
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, poi prova anche a collegare la chiavetta a una porta usb diretta, così andiamo per esclusione
<fabio_cc> CloudySky, la chiavetta di sicuro è integra, se no ti avrebbe dato il problema anche con win
<CloudySky> In effetti Hai ragione ci provo subito...
<MaxFrames> io il layout inglese (e la lingua inglese) non l'ho proprio installata... durante l'installazione (14.04 fresca) ho scelto sempre italiano.... da dove viene fuori sto layout, e meta' delle label in inglese?
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, che versione di ubuntu?
<sinestic89> xubuntu
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, 14.04?
<sinestic89> si
<sinestic89> in pratica la cpu con video a risoluzione bassa su youtube si satura
<gando> buongiorno, vorrei installare lubuntu sul mio fujitsu siemens amilo a cy26. ho provato ad avviare da cd ma mi rimane il video nero con solo il simbolo del mouse bloccato. E' per caso incompatibile?
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, metti su pastebin l'output dei seguenti comandi:
<sinestic89> okay
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, dpkg -l | grep flash
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, dpkg -l | grep swdec-mozilla
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, dpkg -l | grep gnash
<fabio_cc> !paste | sinestic89
<ubot-it> sinestic89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sinestic89> tutti gli altri comandi in consolle
<sinestic89> non fanno spuntare niente
<sinestic89> il primo si
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, ok, metti su pastebin
<sinestic89> http://pastebin.com/tyr638mg
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, fin'ora tutto ok
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, per caso hai installato l'estensione di firefox moonlight?
<sinestic89> no
<sinestic89> saà il netbook forse che ha cpu scarsa
<sinestic89> sarà*
<sinestic89> mentre è un dualcore :S
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, scusami, non è una estensione di firefox, è proprio un pacchetto
<sinestic89> io ho tutto di default ancora ho istallato ieri xubuntu
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, ok, un attimi
<fabio_cc> o
<sinestic89> ok thks
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, non credo sia colpa del netbook, sai dirmi che processore e quanta ram ha?
<sinestic89> processore intel atom
<sinestic89> ram 1 gb
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, dovrebbe farcela ad andare con youtube
<sinestic89> i video vanno a scatti
<sinestic89> soprattutto se ingrandisco
<sinestic89> non esiste qualche applicazione che vede i video di youtube senza utilizzare il flash player?
<sinestic89> tipo chessò minitube però che faccia vedere tutti i video
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, in teoria l'unico modo regolare, secondo le condizioni legali di youtube, è vedere i video tramite il loro sito
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, che scheda video hai?
<sinestic89> come faccio a vederla?
<sinestic89> nn sò farlo con xubuntu
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, facciamo così: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, poi:
<fabio_cc> glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<fabio_cc> glxinfo | grep -i string
<sinestic89> sta eseguendo
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, poi metti su pastebin
<sinestic89> ok
<sinestic89> nei due comandi sotto si blocca il terminale fabio
<sinestic89> stà fermo
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, in che senso?
<sinestic89> nel primo comando
<sinestic89> ha istalato qualcosa nel secondo lo scrivo faccio invio e il terminale non fà nulla
<sinestic89> istallato*
<MaxFrames> se poi qualcuno ha tempo, io sarei qui ;) lubuntu 14.04 lts logon screen con layout tastiera sbagliato
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, dai lspci e metti su pastebin
<sinestic89> ok
<sinestic89> http://pastebin.com/g5F9RN8b
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, in alto a destra hai l'indicatore per selezionare la lingua della tastiera?
<MaxFrames> si' ed e' selezionato IT
<MaxFrames> e tra l'altro non esistono altre voci, c'e' solo l'Italiano
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, ok è quello che voleva sapere
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, ok allora apri un terminale
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, dai il comando: setxkbmap it
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, ok, hai una intel
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, non capisco bene che vuoi dire che si blocca il terminale
<MaxFrames> dunque faccio login come sudoer prima?
<sinestic89> puntino fermo e non fà nulla
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, non è un comando che richiede sudo
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, vuoi dire che non da output, o proprio non riesci a scrivere più?
<MaxFrames> ma faccio login comunque, con un utente qualunque?
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, entra con il tuo utente
<MaxFrames> ok fatto e dato il comando
<sinestic89> non dà output
<MaxFrames> e' tutto qui, provo a disconnettermi?
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, aspetta
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, la tastiera ora va?
<MaxFrames> ma nella sessione andava pure prima
<MaxFrames> e' nel logon screen che il layout era sbagliato
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, questo non lo avevo capito
<MaxFrames> nel logon screen mi ritrovo il layout inglese
<MaxFrames> se digito p.es. "\" mi viene fuori tutt'altra cosa
<MaxFrames> lo conosco, e' il layout inglese americano.... che io mai ho selezionato o scelto
<MaxFrames> e questo accade solo nel logon screen
<MaxFrames> nonostante non ci siano altre lingue installate e l'indicatore lingua dica "IT"
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, allora così non hai risolto, anche perché comunque bisogna fare uno script che esegua questo comando ad ogni avvio
<MaxFrames> e questa e' un'installazione pulita intonsa di lubuntu 14.04
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, ma questo se il problema lo avessi avuto dopo il login
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, intanto fai una prova
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, quando sei nella schermata di login, apri una console tty (ctrl + alt + f1)  e dai quel comando che ti ho dato prima, vedi se si sistema
<sinestic89> fabio_cc l unico ubuntu che non mi vanno i video a scatti è lubuntu,solo che non mi trova la scheda wireless
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, come non detto, credo che di darà un errore
<fabio_cc> *ti darà
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, il problema credo sia con i driver video, dato che quei comandi non ti hanno dato dulla
<fabio_cc> *nulla
<MaxFrames> sto tty continua a darmi righe "connect/disconnect timeout"
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, dai il comando: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sinestic89> fabio_cc quindi se metto lubuntu sapresti aiutarmi con la scheda wifi?
<sinestic89> ok
<MaxFrames> mei_me connect/disconnect timeout ogno 2 secondi, non si riesce nemmeno a capire cosa scrivo
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, non è normale questa cosa
<MaxFrames> ma si puo'? :(
<MaxFrames> provo a dare il comando alla cieca ma cosi' e' un calvario
<sinestic89> http://pastebin.com/KSndRVb1
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, puoi anche non darlo, tanto ho verificato che da tty quello non si può dare
<MaxFrames> e come esco ora da sto tty?
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, ctrl + alt + f7
<sinestic89> fabio_cc mio fratello ricorda che anche con windows xp andavano a scatti i video
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, allora forse ti conviene mettere lubuntu che è ancora più leggero, vediamo che scheda wifi hai
<it9qqx> buongiorno a tutti, problemino, ho appena aggiornato alla 14.04 ma se tento ti aprire "imposstazioni di sistema" mi si apre una finestra minuscola senza mostrare nulla
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, dai il comando lsusb
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, vediamo di sistemare un attimo il problema della lingua del sistema e delle applicazioni
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, vai su supporto lingue
<sinestic89> http://pastebin.com/Ympz4xsG
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, se ti dice che non è installato completamente, digli di installare
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, scusami ho sbagliato, il comando era lspci e già lo hai dato
<sinestic89> si
<sinestic89> se vuoi lo ridò
<sinestic89> cmq facio_cc se c'è un modo per fare leggere il wifi a lubuntu io metterei quello è più leggero e con i video si comporta meglio di xubuntu
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, si infatti sto controllando che scheda wifi hai, anche se è strano che con xubuntu funziona e con lubuntu no
<sinestic89> si è strano,con xubuntu in altro mi spunta subito wifi invece con lubuntu niente ammeno che non lo veda io ed è messo da qualche altra parte nascosto xD
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, i driver wifi li hai attivati da driver aggiuntuvi?
<fabio_cc> *aggiuntivi
<sinestic89> nono ha ftt tutto lui
<sinestic89> e nei driver aggiuntivi non mi dà nulla
<MaxFrames> fabio_cc: infatti la prima volta che l'ho aperto ha detto proprio che il supporto lingue non era completamente installato (chissa' poi perche')
<MaxFrames> ha fatto quel che doveva fare, e al termine, tutto come prima
<MaxFrames> cioe': molte etichette in inglese, e layout tastiera nel logon screen sempre in inglese
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, ok, l'importante è che gli hai fatto installare quello che mancava, adesso clicca su installa/rimuovi lingue
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, scorri tutto l'elenco, e togli la spunta a tutte le lingue spuntate tranne che all'italiano
<sinestic89> MaxFrames se mi posso permettere una volta è capitata anche a me una cosa del genere e lo aveva fatto ora che ricordo perchè durante l'istallazione avevo scelto lingua italiana e tastiera inglese non ci fù modo di cambiarla
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, il mio consiglio è di mettere lubuntu, e se non riesci con il wifi poi ti colleghi con il cavo e torni qui per risolvere il problema
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, comunque se la tua scheda wifi funziona in xubuntu, è sicuro che può funzionare anche in lubuntu
<sinestic89> quindi dovrei solo istallarla?
<sinestic89> posso fare una cosa fabio_cc lo metto in live metto il cavo e proviamo a vedere se la istalla?
<sinestic89> e un altra cosa importante il software ccenter di xubuntu è uguale a lubuntu?
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, in teoria il modulo ci dovrebbe già essere, però bisogna verificare un pò di cose
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, sicuramente possiamo fare delle prove in live
<sinestic89> ok allora un attimo che faccio la pennina e poi mi riconnetto
<sinestic89> ti trovo qui?
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, non uso nessuna delle due, ma sono ambienti grafici diversi quindi è possibile
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, ancora per un pò si
<sinestic89> grazie per la gentilezza
<sinestic89> :) arrivo
<MaxFrames> sinestic89: ti assicuro che ho scelto tastiera italiana
<sinestic89> ok max era una mia esperienza da condividere :)
<MaxFrames> fabio_cc: gia' disinstallato l'inglese (che si era installato per i fatti suoi) lasciando solo l'italiano
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, allora in lingua per i menu e le finestre hai solo italiano, tutto il resto è grigio?
<MaxFrames> esatto
<MaxFrames> prima c'era anche l'inglese ma comunque non era selezionato
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, si ma italiano deve essere il primo di tutti
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, prova a cliccare su applica globalmente
<MaxFrames> fatto gia'
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, allora fai così
<MaxFrames> aveva anche senso: c'e' proprio scritto "applica globalmente" per estendere l'impostazione anche alla schermata login
<MaxFrames> ma non funziona
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove language-pack-en language-pack-en-base language-pack-gnome-en language-pack-gnome-en-base
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, sudo apt-get install language-pack-it language-pack-it-base
<Siro> Buon giorno,
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, e poi anche sudo apt-get install language-pack-it language-pack-it-base  language-pack-gnome-it language-pack-gnome-it-base
<Siro> ho appena installato cdpr ma quando mi metto in ascolto non riesco a trovare nessun interfaccia di rete
<MaxFrames> allora
<MaxFrames> language-pack-en e language-pack-gnome-en non sono installati
<MaxFrames> gli altri due li ho rimossi
<sinestic89> eccomi fabio
<Siro> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<MaxFrames> ma devo installare i pacchetti gnome anche se ho lxde (lubuntu)?
<sinestic89> fabio_cc quando vuoi io ci sono >(
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, no
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, vedo se esistono i corrispondenti
<MaxFrames> gli altri due erano gia' installati
<MaxFrames> e cosi' ha detto (altra cosa che mi fa impazzire) che li ha impostati per l'installazione manuale
<MaxFrames> che 1) non capisco che significa e 2) mi suona male
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, prova ad aggiungere --reinstall+
<fabio_cc> --reinstall
<fabio_cc> sudo apt-get --reinstall install language-pack-it language-pack-it-base
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, te lo ha riconosciuto il wifi?
<sinestic89> no
<MaxFrames> fatto
<MaxFrames> non e' servito a niente
<MaxFrames> layout sempre inglese
<MaxFrames> a sto punto lo chiamo un baco, e dico addio a lubuntu anche per quest'anno
<MaxFrames> speriamo nella prossima lts (cosa che sto dicendo da 7 anni peraltro)
<sinestic89> si sn fregati il wifi mannaggia xD
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, :D
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, ifconfig -a
<sinestic89> wlan0 me la d'
<sinestic89> da
<sinestic89> nel comando
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, metti su paste
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, poi anche iwconfig
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, e anche rfkill list
<sinestic89> ok
<Manuz> ragazzi ho un problema sono da cd live
<Manuz> non mi parte ubuntu
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, MaxFrames in ogni caso bisogna riavviare la sessione
<Manuz> manco con ripristino del grub
<Manuz> sul grub mi esce solo windows
<sinestic89> http://pastebin.com/TmThxT8b
<sinestic89> http://pastebin.com/SbJvyGYX
<sinestic89> fabio_cc nei due link hai i due comandi dati
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, fino a qui tutto ok, sembra spento
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, rfkill list
<MaxFrames> ho riavviato proprio il pc
<MaxFrames> niente
<fabio_cc> MaxFrames, ok
<Manuz> sigh sigh...
<Manuz> aiuto raghi...
<sinestic89> http://pastebin.com/9y2XZQbp
<sinestic89> quanto mi piace la riga di comando xD
<_driver_> slave a tutti
<_driver_> salve
<_driver_> a tutti
<_driver_> io suo ubuntu kde 12.04 lts
<_driver_> come faccio ad installare skype?
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, io non conosco l'interfaccia di lubuntu, hai l'icona del network manager
<fabio_cc> ?
<sinestic89> nono fabio_cc
<MaxFrames> altra bella cosa l'icona del network manager
<MaxFrames> con la 13.10 c'e', con la 14.04 non c'e' piu'; bug in launchpad; ancora nessuna fix solo workaround
<MaxFrames> "le dipendenze", dicono.... mah
<Manuz> qualcuno mi da- una mano
<Manuz> aiuto raghi...
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, prova sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<sinestic89> fabio_cc ho ftt cosi
<sinestic89> Sudo nm-applet
<sinestic89> ed [ spuntata icona del wifi
<sinestic89> xD
<sinestic89> pu; andare bene_
<MaxFrames> ho reinstallato da zero. controllato 100 volte di avere selezionato italiano come lingua e italiano come tastiera. primo avvio, tutto come prima.
<MaxFrames> se mai c'erano dubbi...
<sinestic89> pero ora e scomparsa
<sinestic89> dannata tastiera inglese
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, setxkbmap it
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, dovresti risolvere con la tastiera
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<sinestic89> niente si attiva e vedo icona del wifi appena chiudo il terminale scompare
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, nm-applet &
<MaxFrames> anche tu la tastiera inglese?
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, non chiudere il terminale
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, per la tastiera hai risolto con setxkbmap it
<fabio_cc> ?
<sinestic89> si
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, nm-applet sempre con sudo
<sinestic89> con sudo in live non lo prende
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, si che va sudo
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, semplicemente non ti chiede la password
<sinestic89> fatto
<sinestic89> lo chiudo ora?
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, il terminale no
<sinestic89> ok
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, adesso hai il network manager?
<sinestic89> yes
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, controlla un pò il wifi
<sinestic89> funziona tutto
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, anche il wifi?
<sinestic89> si
<sinestic89> ma se chiudo il terminale il wifi manager mi scompare
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, allora penso proprio che puoi installare lubuntu
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, allora fai una cosa
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, nm-applet avvialo così: alt + f2 e poi sudo nm-applet
<sinestic89> ok ora mi resta
<sinestic89> visibile
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, bene
<sinestic89> ma non è che poi appena istallo mi scompare ad ogni riavvio?
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, io penso di no, ma non conosco lubuntu
<sinestic89> fabio_cc un ultima domanda dovrebbe essere molto più leggero di xubuntu no?
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, si lubuntu è ancora più leggero di xubuntu
<sinestic89> anche di cpu dovrebbe rendere meglio
<sinestic89> altre distro ancora più leggere non ne esistono vero? xD
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, fra le derivate ufficiali di ubuntu, lubuntu è la più leggera
<sinestic89> bene
<sinestic89> fabio_cc
<sinestic89> sei stato molto gentile
<sinestic89> davvero paziente
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, siamo qua per questo
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, se dovessi avere problemi con il network manager, vediamo di risolvere anche questo
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, intanto installa :)
<Manuz> fabio
<sinestic89> ok allora stacco e istallo
<sinestic89> fabio se ho altri problemi
<sinestic89> sò dv tornare
<sinestic89> grazie di cuore :)
<fabio_cc> sinestic89, prego
<_driver_> io suo ubuntu kde 12.04 lts
<_driver_> come faccio ad installare skype?
<Manuz> fabio_cc
<_driver_> scusate se presso
<fabio_cc> Manuz, hai esposto il problema?
<Manuz> non mi parte ubuntu
<Manuz> manco con ripristino del grub
<fabio_cc> Manuz, appena qualcuno può aiutarti, lo farà
<Manuz> sul grub mi esce solo windows
<fabio_cc> Manuz, come hai installato ubuntu?
<Manuz> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   117190655    58594304    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2       117190656   121098239     1953792   82  Linux swap / Solaris /dev/sda3       121098240   169926655    24414208   83  Linux /dev/sda4       169928702   625141759   227606529    5  Extended /dev/sda5       169928704   365242367    97656832   83  Linux /dev/sda6       365244416   625141759 
<fabio_cc> _driver_, vai su sorgenti software
<fabio_cc> Manuz, che versione di windows?
<Manuz> windows 7
<fabio_cc> Manuz, quando hai installato hai scelto di installare a fianco a windows?
<Manuz> ma guarda all-inizio avevo ubuntu
<Manuz> poi ho fatto una partizione per windows
<Manuz> e l-ho messo
<_driver_> fabio_cc , sul gestore di pacchetti?
<Manuz> poi non partiva piu-ubuntu
<Manuz> ho ripristinato il grub
<Manuz> ma nulla
<fabio_cc> _driver_, si
<Manuz> dici chelo devo reinstallare a finaco di windows
<_driver_> digitando skype , mi dà solo il messenger di skype installabile su pidgin
<_driver_> fabio_cc , e non è molto chiaro come funziona
<fabio_cc> Manuz, allora è normale che non ti parte ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Manuz, si installa prima windows e poi ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Manuz, devi ripristinare il grub
<fabio_cc> !grub | Manuz
<ubot-it> Manuz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Manuz> l-ho fatto
<Manuz> ma nulla
<fabio_cc> Manuz, hai letto quei wiki?
<Manuz> sul grub mi esce solo windows
<fabio_cc> _driver_, devi aggiungere dei repository, seguimi
<_driver_> fabio_cc ,ok
<fabio_cc> _driver_, su software per ubuntu, metti la spunta alle prime 4 opzioni (dovrebbero già essere così)
<fabio_cc> _driver_, poi su altro software, metti la spunta su "partner di canonical" e su indipendente
<fabio_cc> _driver_, dimmi quando hai spuntato le cose che ti ho detto
<fabio_cc> Manuz, hai letto bene quei wiki?
<fabio_cc> Manuz, per intero? hai provato tutte le possibilità?
<_driver_> fabio_cc; aspet. scusa sono un pò llento
<fabio_cc> _driver_, sono qui ancora per poco
<_driver_> fabio_cc;  fatto
<fabio_cc> _driver_, adesso in un terminale: sudo apt-get update
<Manuz> si fabio
<_driver_> fabio_cc;  sembra che si stia aggiornando da solo senza a prire il terminale
<fabio_cc> _driver_, si, allora aspetta, quando finisce dovresti avere skype sul software center
<_driver_> fabio_cc;  controllo
<_driver_> fabio_cc;   ok, molte grazie
<fabio_cc> _driver_, prego
<_driver_> fabio_cc;   ora c' è
<fabio_cc> _driver_, adesso puoi installarlo
<_driver_> fabio_cc;   gentilissimi come al solito
<_driver_> bye bye
<federico> ciao a tutti
<federico> un aiuto per cortesia?
<federico> non riesco ad installare il secondo hd
<sinestik89> fabio_cc sei ancora disponibile? xD
<ExPBoy> federico: questo canale è per supporto ubuntu non per installazione hardware :)
<saltabecca> ciao
<saltabecca> ci sono novità per quanto concerne l'aggiornamento di chromium su 14.04???
<matteoz2000> mi sapete dire come si mettono le immagini sui post perfavore?
<krabador> matteoz2000, "sui post" ?
<matteoz2000> si
<Riccardone> matteoz2000: in che senso ?
<matteoz2000> come si mettono le immagini sui post per chiedere qualcosa nel mio caso gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> !imagebin | matteoz2000
<matteoz2000> ok grazie
<mediowoman> ciao a tutti!!!
<krabador> matteoz2000, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<mediowoman> se possibile avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto
<krabador> chiedi
<mediowoman> avevo installato ubuntu su un pc...
<mediowoman> e sullo stesso hd avevo conservato una partizione dove ci sono foto, musica video etc
<mediowoman> da ieri ubuntu non si avvia più
<mediowoman> allora dato che è un pc per i miei genitori
<krabador> mediowoman, che cosa è successo?
<mediowoman> avevo pensato di rimettere win xp
<mediowoman> solo che non ricordo quale sia la partizione di ubuntu
<krabador> mediowoman, chiedi in ##windows
<mediowoman> e non vorrei cancellare la partizione con tutti i dati
<Riccardone> mediowoman: avvia ubuntu da CD/USB e vedi con gparted ...
<mediowoman> ho riscaricato ubuntu
<mediowoman> e masterizzato du dvd con mac
<mediowoman> ma non parte...
<matteoz2000> hai bios su quel pc?
<krabador> !iso | mediowoman
<mediowoman> una cosa
<mediowoman> quando provo ad avviare ubuntu...
<mediowoman> adesso parte busybox
<mediowoman> da li si può capire qualcosa sulla partizione o no?
<krabador> mediowoman, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<mediowoman> !iso
<krabador> nel link hai le istruzioni per masterizzare correttamente l'iso
<mediowoman> grazie :D
<Riccardone> mediowoman: come ha fatto ad installare Ubunut ? riprendi quel media e fai avviare il PC con quel media ...
<krabador> la masterizzazione deve, usando gli accorgimenti opportuni dell'iso, essere una sessione chiusa
<mediowoman> è stato installato mesi fa
<mediowoman> ed il cd di quella installazione non lo trovo :(
<Riccardone> !installazione | mediowoman
<krabador> non va il bot
<krabador> Riccardone, e poi all'utente non interessa reinstallare
<mediowoman> krabador...sto seguendo le linee per la masterizzazione
<mediowoman> e sto rimasterizzando cd
<matteoz2000> come faccio ad istallare gli aggiornamenti su ubuntu 14.04 LTS che non ci riesco aiutatemi pls
<krabador> mediowoman, anche pendrive usb va bene, se disponibile
<Riccardone> matteoz2000: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<matteoz2000> grazie
<mediowoman> da pendrive non riesco a fare il boot
<krabador> mediowoman, l'hai fatta correttamente la pendrive?
<Riccardone> mediowoman: hai verificato nel BIOS se è tutto ok ? (sequenza di boot)
<krabador> mediowoman, ha il pc in questione, le giuste opzioni di bios?
<mediowoman> il pc non ha nella sequenza la possibilità di avviare da usb
<mediowoman> dopo ieri che è saltato tutto
<mediowoman> quando provo ad avviare mi compare una schermata viola
<mediowoman> con scritto
<mediowoman> ubuntu
<krabador> mediowoman, il bios non viene toccato da casini col sistema operativo
<mediowoman> ubuntu recoverymode
<matteoz2000> mi dice 100% in attesa degli header e si è bloccato chiudo il termiunale?
<mediowoman> e memory test
<krabador> matteoz2000, aspetta
<krabador> mediowoman, qual'è la prima voce in alto?
<mediowoman> ubuntu
<mediowoman> e se lo seleziono
<krabador> mediowoman, se la selezioni che succede?
<mediowoman> vengono una serie di scritte
<mediowoman> finchè non arriva la scritta busybox
<krabador> mediowoman, hai la possibilità di connetterti tramite cavo ethernet ?
<mediowoman> no :(
<matteoz2000> ok ora è bloccato davvero il terminale lampegga il segno per scrivere ma è del tutto blocccato
<mediowoman> ora sto provando il nuovo dvd masterizzato secondi procedura
<krabador> mediowoman, seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto, e vedi se ci sono le voci di precedenti kernel dall'alto
<Idredge> salve
<krabador> mediowoman, c'è la possibilità di ripristinare il sistema, ma, ovviamente , fai come vuoi
<Idredge> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<krabador> Idredge, chiedi
<Idredge> ho trovato un file nascosto aperto da mio figlio
<mediowoman> krabador
<matteoz2000> quale file?
<Idredge> il file è .thumbnails..
<mediowoman> sembra stia partendo la prova ubuntu
<krabador> Idredge, .thumbnilails, è un file nascosto di sistema
<mediowoman> metterei win xp solo per comodità per i miei
<Idredge> si
<krabador> mediowoman, qui non troverai istruzioni su come reinstallare xp
<matteoz2000> chiudilo e non toccarlo che è meglio
<Idredge> ho trovato delle foto e video che erano stati eliminati
<krabador> Idredge, non è niente di strano
<Idredge> capisco
<krabador> Idredge, .thumbnails , anche se lo cancelli, non succede nulla
<matteoz2000> fiiigo mi recupero il tema grazie idredge dove lo hai trovato????
<Idredge> non vi è un modo per cercare di eliminare il contenuto
<krabador> Idredge, è praticamente il file di indice delle anteprime, in visualizzazione, dei file in una cartella
<mediowoman> è partita la versione di prova
<mediowoman> grazie a tutti del prezioso aiuto
<matteoz2000> krabador come se lo si raggiunge?
<Idredge> preciso che la mia distro è kubuntu
<krabador> matteoz2000, che domanda hai fatto?
<matteoz2000> come si trova quel file?
<krabador> matteoz2000, che ci devi fare?
<matteoz2000> recupero dei miei file di scuola che mi servono
<krabador> matteoz2000, cosa hanno .thumbnail e i tuoi files di scuola, in comune?
<matteoz2000> ha detto cheha trovato dei file cancellati no?
<krabador> matteoz2000, credo tu abbia fatto una bella confusione
<Idredge> solo foto e video
<matteoz2000> ok torno agli aggiornamenti il terminale è del tutto fermo
<krabador> matteoz2000, chiudilo,riaprilo e rimanda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<matteoz2000> ok
<matteoz2000> lentamente va
<Idredge> posso domandare se esistono altri file come .thumbnails dove si nascondono eventualmente foto e video?
<matteoz2000> ci rinuncio non va mi ha dato errore provo col comando apt-get update
<matteoz2000> ok installati
<krabador> Idredge, i thumbnails, sono prodotti dai programmi che mostrano anteprime dei contenuti audio e video di una cartella, o un percorso di cartelle in cui sono presenti audio e video
<Idredge> grazie
<Idredge> vorrei sapere se è posibile cancellare in automatico
<krabador> Idredge, e lo stesso gestore dei files, quando si entra in una cartella con dei contenuti di cui viene prodotta anteprima, fa un thumbnail , per visualizzare piu' velocemente le anteprime dei contenuti
<krabador> le successive volte che ci si fa accesso
<jester-> sera
<silos96> ragazzi vrei una domanda
<silos96> avrei*
<silos96> devo installare questo sistema operativo dal boot
<silos96> partendo da una chiavetta
<silos96> basta che ,etto al primo posto la chiavetta e poi fa tutto lui??
<Boskov86> Ciao, vorrei sapere quanto costa farmi spedire i cd di Ubuntu? Grazie in anticipo
<krabador> Boskov86, http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1146
<fabio_> sera
<fabio_> come mai le applicazioni di google che sono nel centre mi impallano il pc?
<cristian_c> fabio_, ?
<fabio_> cristian_c,  se installo per esempio gmail dal centre,quando apro il pc si blocca e devo spegnere da tasto fiscico..
<fabio_> fisico
<krabador> fabio_, e questo succede soltanto con "le applicazioni google " ?
<krabador> su che ubuntu, e che hardware?
<fabio_> 12.04
<fabio_> krabador,
<fabio_> si gmail dopo loggato con mio accaunt crasha..
<krabador> che hardware?
<fabio_> i7
<fabio_> 3 ghz
<fabio_> 8gb ram
<krabador> fabio_, scheda video?
<fabio_> dedicata
<krabador> fabio_, è un segreto, qual'è?
<fabio_> mi sembra 5800
<jester-> 5800 de che
<fabio_> o 4800
<fabio_> invidia
<krabador> fabio_, non esistono nvidia con quei numeri
<jester-> fabio_: lspci | grep -i vga
<krabador> !pastebin | fabio_
<ubot-it> fabio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7360473/ krabador
<fabio_> 450 sorry
<jester-> fabio_: sudo jockey-gtk
<fabio_> sbaglioto
<fabio_> sbagliato
<jester-> fabio_: kde?
<fabio_> il comando jester-
<jester-> hai kde kubuntu?
<fabio_> no
<jester-> cosa hai
<fabio_> unity
<fabio_> 12.04 stock
<fabio_> 14.04
<jester-> fabio_: apri la dash e cerca driver aggiuntivi
<fabio_> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> fabio_, 12.04 o 14.04
<fabio_> 14.04 krabador
<krabador> bene , ce l'abbiamo fatta
<jester-> fabio_: vedi roba invidia li dentro?
<fabio_> http://imagebin.org/308179 jester-
<fabio_> a proposito sera jester-  so skricciolo
<krabador> si scoprono gli altarini
<jester-> fabio_: abilita il primo lista
<krabador> dopodichè riavvia
<jester-> fabio_: il testato
<fabio_> fatto sta caricando
<fabio_> appena finisce riavvio e riprovo a scaricare gmail? jester-  krabador
<jester-> fabio_: gmail non è mica in firefox?
<fabio_> non ho capito jester-
<fabio_> se intendi il broswer che uso...si uso ff
<jester-> fabio_: scaricare gmail?
<jester-> che è
<fabio_> dal center
<krabador> fabio_, dpkg -l | grep gmail
<krabador> !pastebin | fabio_
<ubot-it> fabio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_> adesso dice che sono tutti e 5 in uso i drivers,è normale jester- ?
<jester-> Cma va
<fabio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7360569/ jester-
<jester-> fabio_: sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-gmail
<fabio_> ma devo riavviare il sistema prima di aprirla?
<fabio_> jester-,
<fabio_> errore interno jester-
<fabio_> e se non sbaglio conferma che webapp crasha jester-
<jester-> fabio_: è buggato
<jester-> fabio_: riavvia e riprova
<fabio_> eh si...
<fabio_> e non solo gmail
<fabio_> provo mo torno
<|gonzo|> bau
<jester-> gnau
<krabador> !bau
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bau'
<krabador> !we
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> bene.
<fabio> adesso sembra che va jester-
<fabio> e anche g+  sembra andare jester-
<jester-> bene
<fabio> quindi era prob con nvidia? jester-
<jester-> o le java
<jester-> se in java è
<fabio> ??
<fabio> ma alle java non abbiamo fatto nulla o sbaglio?
<jester-> non so ma le open an cagare
<fabio> ok glazie duemila jester-
<jester-> de nada
<cristian_KDE3> ho un problema aiutatemi!!!
<jester-> dica
<cristian_KDE3> non riesco ad aggiornare firefox su kubuntu kde3
<cristian_c> cristian_c, kde3 è un po' vecchiotto
<cristian_c> ho l'impressione che tu non stia usando una kubuntu recente
<jester-> sicuro scaduta
<cristian_KDE3> ah cazzo
<cristian_KDE3> allora provo a scaricare un' altro sistema, sarebbe meglio ubuntu,kubuntu o xubuntu?
<jester-> se sei abituato con kakkade kubuntu
<fabio> e pure cariuccio firefox 29
<cristian_KDE3> voi che ne pensate del nuovo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !chat | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c, please see my private message
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !chat | cristian_KDE3
<ubot-it> cristian_KDE3: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alitfaier> hellooo
<alitfaier> hi guys
<krabador> alitfaier: speak italian, please
<alitfaier> è l'abitudine di giocare a wow sorry
<krabador> for international support, join #ubuntu
<alitfaier> il mio problema è con l'integrazione dei giochi wine al multi desk, quando cambio dal desk 2 dove in genere avvio i giochi con wine agli altri la finestra del gioco mi va in overlay su tutti i desk virtuali
<jester-> alitfaier: mi pare normale usando wine
<jester-> gia buona che il gioco giri
<alitfaier> e non posso fare nulla nemmeno se provo alt-tab, le prove che ho fatto sono state quelle standard che consigliano sul forum le tre opzioni di wine e di provare a far generare un desk a wine ma non cambia nulla
<alitfaier> ma non dire parodie da anti wine pls
<alitfaier> gioco da 7-8 anni con wine e non ho mai avuto questo problema...
<jester-> wine è un emulatore e fa quello che puo
<alitfaier> no wine non è un emulatore
<jester-> a no?
<alitfaier> wine ---> wine is not emuletor...
<xubuntu700> ciao a tutti. ho installato xubuntu su un aspire one ao751h ma l'audio non va; va a scatti. i video sono fluidi solo con gxine (a differenza di vls, parole, smplayer con i quali sia video che audio sono a scatti). qualche suggerimento?
<jester-> ma nemmeno winx è
<alitfaier> va bene a me non interessa fare filosofia il problema è giunto da quando ho fatto l'upgrade alla ultima ubuntu..
<jester-> xubuntu700: con vlc?
<krabador> alitfaier: chiedi allo staff wine
<krabador> alitfaier: #winehq
<alitfaier> il problema è di ubuntu non è di wine
<jester-> alitfaier: scheda video?
<alitfaier> se vuoi liquidarmi come fanno gli operatori di call center ok
<xubuntu700> lettore multimediale vlc (quelo con il birillo per intenderci)
<alitfaier> nvidia 560 ti della msi
<jester-> alitfaier: installato il driver?
<alitfaier> si
<jester-> alitfaier: doppia scheda o singola
<krabador> alitfaier: ubuntu , o derivata?
<alitfaier> singola
<alitfaier> ubuntu
<jester-> alitfaier: driver installato?
<xubuntu700> comunque anche con vlc no va, o meglio va a scatti sia video che audio
<jester-> xubuntu700: scheda video?
<alitfaier> 331.97
<jester-> alitfaier: mi sa di problema di wine un po buggato
<alitfaier> no impossibile
<xubuntu700> poulbso se non mi sbaglio. ma se i video vanno con gxine, cosa c'entra? scusami ma non sono competente e vorrei capire
<alitfaier> stessa versione aggiorno e mi da il problema?
<alitfaier> xubuntu700: dipende dalla scheda per vedere che tipo di accelerazione usi, dal driver in uso, e poi da come e da cosa fai fare l'encoding
<alitfaier> xubuntu700: con nvidia io uso vdpau che fa fare l'encoding alla scheda video e non al processore ... con ati c'e la possibilità di fare la stessa cosa usando xv
<alitfaier> con schede intel non saprei ma penso usino xv anche loro.
<alitfaier> saluti e baci ciao ciao
<alitfaier> exit
<xubuntu700> come devo fare pervedere che tipo di scheda uso? mi consigli di utilizzare in ogni caso vdpau?
<alcio313> qualcuno sa se wiki publisher funziona su libreoffice?
<MAURO> ciao
<Beyond_> buonasera
<LoZioNe> salve a tutti
<Beyond_> posso porvi una domanda? =)
<krabador> Beyond_, chiedi
<Beyond_> allora.. avevo installato lubuntu 64 bit, dopo di che vedevo che ogni tanto rallentava... e ho installato lubuntu 32 bit (ho un netbook 1GB ram 250gb hard disk,  dalla schermata iniziale premendo f2 mi sembra dice 1.67GHz)
<Beyond_> lubuntu è il più "leggero" che ci sia giusto?
<krabador> Beyond_, si, delle derivate di ubuntu , si
<krabador> Beyond_, parli della 14.04?
<Beyond_> ok fino a qui ho fatto bene allora =) ora la mia domanda è questa... mi trovo benissimo ma esteticamente è un po scarno, secondo te se metto un ambiente grafico diverso tipo Gnome .. mi rallenta di molto?
<Beyond_> Si krabador
<krabador> Beyond_, beh, un netbook ne puo' risentire
<krabador> Beyond_, ti consiglio di provare facendo un supporto di installazione , di ubuntu-gnome, xubuntu
<krabador> la fai partire in boot con "prova senza installare"
<Beyond_> ah... come avevo fatto con lubuntu, try without install
<krabador> in modo da vedere, prima di installare altri ambienti grafici , come ti va
<Beyond_> però se ne risente evito =)
<krabador> se il compromesso ti sembra accettabile, installa pure l'ambiente grafico che vuoi
<krabador> e lo selezioni al momento di fare il login
<Beyond_> ahhh me la da dalla schermata in alto prima di entrare giusto? fino adesso ho lubuntu -lubuntu netbook
<Beyond_> da li giusto?
<krabador> si
<Beyond_> ultima domanda poi sul serio non ti scoccio più ;)
<krabador> selezioni il tipo di sessione , dalla schermata di login
<Beyond_> dici mi conviene entrare da lubuntu netbook ?
<krabador> Beyond_, è un po' una sorta di dashboard
<krabador> a me personalmente non piace
<Beyond_> ma è più veloce? o cambia solo l'ambiente grafico
<krabador> Beyond_, ma prova, e vedi cosa ti sembra
<Beyond_> ok
<Beyond_> vado subito a provare
<Beyond_> grazie krabador !
<krabador> di niente
<Beyond_> e buona cena
<krabador> grazie, anche a te
<LoZioNe> Ragazzi,sto provando a modificare l'immagine di Grub senza successo...continua a darmi la schermata a sfondo nero e caratteri base bianchi
<LoZioNe> ho provato ad impostarlo da terminale,a mano nel file di grub e con programmi ma nulla...
<LoZioNe> qualcuno sa consigliarmi qualcosa?
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, ho già affrontato il problema su una 12.04
<LoZioNe> cristian_c da che dipende?
<cristian_c> se non mi ricordo male, grub-customizer non bastava
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, tu cos'hai fatto?
<LoZioNe> infatti mi da solo lo stile e i colori del carattere
<LoZioNe> grub customizer
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, e poi?
<LoZioNe> immagine in tutti i tipi e dimensioni
<LoZioNe> a mano dal file grub
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, quali immagini?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, io ho usato una .tga
<cristian_c> o come si chiama
<LoZioNe> Kubu 14.04 64x
<cristian_c> -,-
<LoZioNe> jpg jepg png tga
<cristian_c> tga
<cristian_c> anche se non ricordo bene
<LoZioNe> ho cambiato pure la profondità colore e ridotta a 640x480 mi pare
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, comunque, ti ho chiesto di spiegare tutti i dettagli
<LoZioNe> asp 2 sec che trovo la .tga _._
<LoZioNe> allora nome splash-image.tga
<LoZioNe> tipo: TGA
<LoZioNe> dimensione 671,7 KiB
<LoZioNe> 800x560 72ppi
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, dettagli non sul file, ma su ciò che hai fatto
<LoZioNe> da grub customizer la imposto come percorso...
<LoZioNe> salvo e basta...
<LoZioNe> non credo serva altro
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, ok, ti avevo già accennato al fatto che con grub-customizer non funziona
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> se non mi ricordo male, grub-customizer non bastava
<LoZioNe> ho provato anche a configurarlo a mano ma non cambia
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, continua, spiega
<saigon> c'e qualcuno chemi puoaiutare con un problema su ubuntu-gnome 14.04, ve ne sarei grato
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | saigon
<ubot-it> saigon: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, che altro devo aggiungere?
<LoZioNe> dall'anteprima la carica,all'avvio no
<saigon> ho variato la preferenza di ingrandimento nella shermata di login di ubuntu gnome, ma la conseguenza che adesso ho una schermata nera senza nessuna possibilita' di fare il login come posso riportare da terminale la configurazione in default originale?
<saigon> grazie a chi mi risponde in anticipo
<cristian_c> <LoZioNe> ho provato anche a configurarlo a mano ma non cambia
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, adesso riavviando Grub Customizer da errore
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, non ci siamo
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, hai detto di averlo configurato a mano, ma non hai spiegato cosa e come
<LoZioNe> da etc/defoult/grub.d ho aperto con editor dio testo 05_debian_theme.sh
<saigon> premetto sono novelloin linux scusate
<cristian_c> saigon, orca è installato?
<saigon> si
<cristian_c> !info orca
<ubot-it> Package orca does not exist in saucy
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, non ha salvat un tubo di quello che avevo impostato come percorso immagine
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, grub.d in default?
<saigon> un attimo che provo info orca
<cristian_c> saigon, hai cambiato l'impostazione direttamente dalla schermata di login?
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, sbagliato io a scrivere: etc/grub.d
<saigon> si dalla schermata di login esatto
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, dove hai trovato queste indicazioni?
<LoZioNe> cristian_c,e non ricordo ora...
<LoZioNe> il file è /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<saigon> il risultato e che schermo nero ma con la freccietta del mause che e' attiva sullo schermocon nessuna possibilita di disabilitare tutte le preferenze.
<saigon> come faccio ad avviare orca da terminale????
<cristian_c> !info gnome-orca
<ubot-it> gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.92-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 734 kB, installed size 5864 kB
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, non trovo il parametro dove specifica il percorso e l'immagine da utilizzare
<cristian_c> saigon, dpkg-reconfigure gnome-orca
<cristian_c> saigon, in una shell di root
<saigon> ok provo grazie
<LoZioNe> modifico da qua? for background in *.jpg *.JPG *.jpeg *.JPEG *.png *.PNG *.tga *.TGA; do
<LoZioNe> 	if set_background_image "${background}"; then
<LoZioNe> 		exit 0
<LoZioNe> alla voce: "${background}" ?
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, quello è uno script di shell
<cristian_c> non capisco perché lo vuoi modificare
<LoZioNe> non posso impostare il percorso dell'immagine da li?
<saigon> provato nulla mi da mi sa che non ho installato orca
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, non puoi aprire un file a caso e modificare
<cristian_c> saigon, lol
<cristian_c> saigon, nulla in che senso?
<saigon> accetta il comando poi mi da " jammatauro@jammatauro-desktop:$
<LoZioNe> mmm...
<saigon> scusate lamia poca conoscienza di linux
<cristian_c> saigon, non sembra una shell di root
<cristian_c> saigon, quindi riuscivi ad andare oltre la schermata?
<saigon> no
<cristian_c> saigon, allora dove hai digitato il comando?
<saigon> ho premuto ctrl+alt+f5
<saigon> pensodi essere in modalitanon grafica presumo
<cristian_c> saigon, dpkg -l | grep orca
<saigon> provo
<saigon> la barra orrizontale prima di grep come faccio a sciverla da tastiera??? o gesu sono proprio alle prime armi abbipazienza con me cristian c. grazie
<cristian_c> saigon, maiusc+\
<saigon> grazie
<saigon> il risultato é : ii gnome-orca ( in evidenza rossa)  3.10.3-0ubuntu1  all     scriptable screen reader
<cristian_c> saigon, quindi è installato
<saigon> ok
<saigon> quindi adesso che si fa?
<cristian_c> saigon, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> prova a disinstallarlo
<saigon> pendo dalle tue labbra
<saigon> con quale comando
<cristian_c> saigon, sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-orca
<saigon> provo
<saigon> mi dice impossibile trovare pacchetto purge
<saigon> se faccio solo sudo apt-get remove gnome orca???
<cristian_c> saigon, non sono sicuro tu abbia digitato correttamente
<saigon> riprovo
<cristian_c> ok, pare che --purge forse va prima del remove
<saigon> adesso ha disinstallato gnome orca lìavevo digitato male..
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> saigon, ok, prova a riavviare il sistema
<saigon> provo grazie
<cristian_L>  come si installa flash plugin su chromium kubuntu 14.04?
<akis24> cristian_L:  è gia' presente su chromium
<cristian_L> però a me mi dice che devo installare adobe flash player dal sito di adobe
<saigon> niente da fare come prima eppure gnome-orca e' disinstallato
<akis24> cristian_l no scusa
<maxmlc> aiuto.........
<maxmlc> non mi si installa xubuntu 14 sul mio eeepc1000h
<cristian_c> saigon, devi spiegare esattamente cos'hai modificato
<cristian_c> maxmlc, hai già provato in live?
<maxmlc> si ragazzi...... buonasera
<akis24> cristian_L: apri il terminale e  dai questo comando  verra installato flash e altro che serve sempre   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cristian_L> okay adesso provo
<cristian_c> saigon, usi unity?
<cristian_c> *ops
<akis24> cristian_L: ti si aprira' una finestra dove dovrai confermare qualcosa fallo
<cristian_L> mi ha detto di digitare S o n
<maxmlc> mi dice errno 5
<cristian_L> ho fatto S per proseguire
<maxmlc> ho provato con md5... ma nada
<akis24> cristian_L:  si e in ogni caso dai ok per confermare
<cristian_L> akis24: ha finito ora riavvio chromium?
<akis24> cristian_L:  aspetta
<saigon> allora dalla shermata di login sono andato nelle preferenze che si aprono col simbolo del bimbo nel cerchietto, che si trova ficino alla lingua in uso che e' ovviamete it. cliccando sul simbolo descritto sopra si apre un menu a tendina con varie preferenze io ho attivato la seconda ingrandimento da stato off a on, premetto tutte le freferenze sono in off in default, spero di aver spiegato cosa ho combinato
<saigon> il simbolo e' in altro a destra della schermata
<cristian_c> saigon, 14.04?
<saigon> 14.04
<cristian_L> akis24:ora che devo fare?
<akis24> cristian_L:  cosa usi come versione di ubuntu ?
<cristian_L> kubuntu 14.04
<saigon> e' il primo che trovi poi c'e il simbolo della lingua il simbolo della connessione l'audio e in fine il simbolo per riavviare o spegnere il compiuter
<akis24> cristian_L: prova a riavviare vedi se va'
<cristian_L> okay provo
<cristian_c> saigon, usi lightdm o gdm?
<cristian_c> come gestore di login?
<cristian_c> *.
<saigon> bella domanda come faccio a scoprirlo???
<cristian_c> saigon, vedi quale dei due è installato
<saigon> da terminale posso verificare
<Cristian_L_> akis24: non funzione
<saigon> ho acceso anche il portatile con lo stesso ubuntu-gnome installato, dove posso scoprire questo parametro
<cristian_c> saigon, sempre da una shell di root
<cristian_c> saigon, dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<cristian_c> !info lightdm
<ubot-it> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 104 kB, installed size 500 kB
<saigon> provo
<cristian_c> Cristian_L_, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Cristian_L_> sennò si può installare ubuntu su kubuntu?
<saigon> il risultato e' il seguente: ii liblightdm ( in rosso )-gobject-1-0 1.10.0-0ubuntu3 amd64 lightDm GOBject client library
<cristian_c> Cristian_L_, non cambia la sostanza
<cristian_c> Cristian_L_, hai digitato il comando?
<cristian_c> saigon, esce solo questa riga?
<saigon> si
<cristian_c> saigon, dpkg -l | grep gdm
<Cristian_L_> si mi da:     ii  flashplugin-installer                      11.2.202.356ubuntu0.14.04.1           i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<saigon> provo
<cristian_c> Cristian_L_, e poi?
<Cristian_L_> nient' altro
<cristian_c> Cristian_L_, flash è installato
<cristian_c> Cristian_L_, avevi riavviato?
<Cristian_L_> cristian_c: devo riavviare il sistema o solo chromium?
<cristian_c> Cristian_L_, non l'avevi riavviato il browser?
<Cristian_L_> prima si adesso ci riprovo
<cristian_c> ?
<Riccardone> ciao sto seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FDaSupportoUsb
<Riccardone> ma il "Creatore Dischi di avvio" è Unetbootin ?
<akis24> no Riccardone
<Riccardone> akis24: mmm ... Su Xubuntu allora come faccio a fare una pen-drive avviabile ?
<MaxFrames> salve
<perfinstals> ho  apero una nuova domanda ... help my http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/19478/non-appaiono-le-pooup-di-volume-twitter-e-facebook
<akis24> Riccardone:  puoiusarlo benissimo per la usb
<cristian_c> Riccardone, io di solito uso unetbootin
<cristian_c> perfinstals, spiega
<Riccardone> akis24: cristian_c ok grazie
<Cristian__> cristian_c:ancora non funziona
<cristian_c> Cristian__, definisci non funziona
<Riccardone> akis24: sta andando unetbootin vediamo .... Lubuntu14.04 is coming
<akis24> fai pure Riccardone
<cristian_c> Cristian__, apri il browser
<MaxFrames> Riccardone: stai per installare lubuntu 14.04?
<saigon> mi esscono le seguenti righe: prima ii gdm ( in rosso 3.10.0.1.-0ubuntu3 amd64 lightdm gobject client library --- seconda: ii gir1.2-gdm-1.0 3.10.0.1-0ubuntu3 amd64 gob introspection data for gome display manager --terza: ii libgdm1 3.10.0.1-0ubuntu3 amd64 next generation gnome display manager ( shared libraries)
<perfinstals> ciao cristian ... in pratica non mi compaiono le popup audio twitter e facebook in alto a destra dello schermo ! ho unity
<Cristian__> aperto
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: intanto preparo la Live USB, poi ci gioco un po' prima di installare ...
<MaxFrames> potresti nel caso farmi un grande favore?
<cristian_c> saigon, stai usando gdm
<saigon> ok
<MaxFrames> se lo installi, penso che sceglierai lingua italiana e layout di tastiera italiano, giusto?
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: si, perchè ?
<perfinstals> praticamente sta psiegato meglio in questo link ... potete alzare pure la reputazione http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/19478/non-appaiono-le-pooup-di-volume-twitter-e-facebook
<MaxFrames> mi puoi dire (penso anche facendo il boot in modalita' live) se il layout di tastiera italiano funziona nel logon screen?
<cristian_c> saigon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475864&page=2
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: ok. appena finisco di formattare la USB pen ...
<saigon> vado a vedere grazie
<MaxFrames> p.es. prova a fare login come "altro utente" digitando il nome, vedi se il layout e' giusto... con me no.... e' inglese usa
<MaxFrames> p.es. se provi il backslash \ non e' dove dovrebbe essere
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: ah, ok è errata la mappatura insomma ...
<MaxFrames> ho installato due volte da zero, mi fa quello scherzo e non riesco a risolvere
<akis24> MaxFrames: Riccardone forse è meglio in chat parlarne ..
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: devi avere un po' di pazienza però che sono al 53% della preparazione della USB
<cristian_c> !chat | MaxFrames Riccardone
<ubot-it> MaxFrames Riccardone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MaxFrames> akis24: e' la terza volta in due giorni che mi richiami secondo me senza motivo.... questo _e' assolutamente_ supporto a ubuntu
<Cristian__> ho un altro problema l' audio è bassissimo
<MaxFrames> sto chiedendo a un altro utente di aiutarmi
<cristian_c> Cristian__, digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: in realtà questo è il canale di supporto di Ubuntu e non Lubuntu ... Vieni di là
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, ciò non ha importanza
<akis24> MaxFrames: ora te lo ridico per l'ultima volta e cerca di capire qui si fa' supporto il resto in chat
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale, per tutto il resto c'è -chat
<MaxFrames> fa senza accento. comunque ho capito, decidi tu cosa e' supporto e cosa no. ora vieni in chat cosi' mi spieghi perche' il mio problema con il login non e' supporto
<Cristian__> cristian_c non mi fa vedere niente
<perfinstals> ma è tanto difficile fare ricomparire queste popup ? http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/19478/non-appaiono-le-pooup-di-volume-twitter-e-facebook
<cristian_c> Cristian__, non si apre la pagina che ho indicato?
<Cristian__> no adesso ci riprovo un attimo
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, molto semplicemente, hai fatto una richiesta personale a un utente, che non ha nulla a che fare con lo scopo di questo chan
<Cristian__> ah ecco me l' ha aperta
<cristian_c> cose che vanno fatte in altri canali
<cristian_c> Cristian__, ricopia tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Cristian__
<ubot-it> Cristian__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> perfinstals, purtroppo non ho idea, non li uso neanche
<perfinstals> ma dovrebbero essere di dafault
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ma il client quale sarebbe?
<cristian_c> friends?
<perfinstals> da live partono ! la popup audio si avvia da tastiera con i pulsanti del volume
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ok
<Manuz> ciao raghi
<Manuz> ce' qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Manuz
<ubot-it> Manuz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Manuz> problema:
<Manuz> quando parte ubuntu
<Manuz> mi esce scritto:
<Manuz> Attendere oppure premere S per omettere il mount o M per il ripristino manuale
<Manuz> mi da' questo errore
<Manuz> su una partizione
<perfinstals> cristian _c non so il cliente se è frends !partiva in automatico alla 12.04 quelle per twitter e facebook mentre quelle audio da tastiera con i comandi alza e abbasa volume
<MaxFrames> cristian_c: posso farti una query, dato che allegramente non posso piu' parlare nel canale in cui sono appena stato invitato a trasferirmi, e qui sarebbe off topic?
<perfinstals> da live va quella audio mentre ora che ho aggiornato da cd non va
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, sì, un attimo
<perfinstals> fai il querri ma ti ho preceduto
<perfinstals> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/19478/non-appaiono-le-pooup-di-volume-twitter-e-facebook comunque se qualcno lo sa rimango il link ! ne ho messi svariati tra forum e social e nessuno sa niente
<cristian_c> perfinstals, sì, ho aperto la pagina
<cristian_c> ok, allora gwibber
<perfinstals> e che si può fare
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ma sono delle notifiche , giusto?
<cristian_c> non sono applet o controlli
<perfinstals> si
<cristian_c> perfinstals, hai provato con dconf-editor?
<perfinstals> no sono di dafault ...dovevano funzinare in automatico senza altre installazioni ! funzionano quando apro thunderbird e la rete ma non queste
<perfinstals> no non ci acpisco moto di dconf ... mo lo apro !
<perfinstals> aperto dove devo mettere le mani
<cristian_c> perfinstals, non mi è chiaro ciò che hai scritto
<cristian_c> perfinstals, non ho capito la storia di thunderbird e la rete
<cristian_c> sopratutto il legame con le notifiche dei social network
<perfinstals> ha che le pop up di thundirbird il gestore di posta funzionano
<Manuz> ma per che quando mi parte ubuntu mi viene scritto: Attendere oppure premere S per omettere il mount o M per il ripristino manuale  riguardo alla mia partizione dati?
<perfinstals> anche quelle della connesione accesa e spenta funzionano
<cristian_c> p
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ok
<cristian_c> Manuz, sì, può capitare
<Manuz> premo s e parte
<perfinstals> ho aperto dconf -editor  ora che devo fare ?
<cristian_c> Manuz, al limite, fai un controllo dei dischi, per vedere se si sta danneggiando qualche settore
<Manuz> no sono apposto
<cristian_c> perfinstals, le notifiche in generale funzionano, se ho capito bene
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ma dovresti dirmi con quali clienti utilizzi i social network che hai citato
<cristian_c> *client
<cristian_c> Manuz, come hai controllato?
<Manuz> dai dischi
<perfinstals> quelle si ma quell'audio no !quelle di twitter e facebook no !
<cristian_c> Manuz, controllo approfondito?
<perfinstals> veramente facebbook non funzionava nemmeno nella 12.04
<Manuz> no
<cristian_c> Manuz, il messaggio appare ad ogni avvio
<cristian_c> ?
<Manuz> si
<cristian_c> Manuz, ok, fai un controllo approfondito
<Manuz> una domanda: quando installi Ubuntu ed ad esempio hai una partizione per windows una di swap,la root e fai estesa per home e dati
<Manuz> quella di dati che punto di mount gli si mette?
<perfinstals> da live cd pure funziona il sound popup
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ok, quindi appaiono le notifiche ma non vengono segnalato tramite il sonoro?
<cristian_c> Manuz, di solito una per i programmi (/) e una per i dati dell'utente di sistema (/home)
<spartacus_72> sera
<Manuz> si ma io dovrei creare una estesa sulla home per farmi un archivio
<perfinstals> no non appaiono proprio le notifiche prettamente di audio , twitter e facebook !compaiono invece le notifiche di rete ,di thunderbyrd quando aperto ecc... diciamo gli altri !
<perfinstals> per il sonoro sto a posto
<Manuz> questo archivio sulla estesa che punto di mount gli si mette?
<Manuz> in pratica ho in dual boot  Ubuntu e Windows come primarie,poi lo swap e in estesa la home con l'archivio
<Manuz> solo che l'archivio non capisco che punto di mount dargli
<cristian_c> Manuz, ti conveniva avere l'estesa con le partizioni relative a ubuntu
<cristian_c> perfinstals, facciamo chiarezza
<Manuz> infatti l'estesa e' con la home
<cristian_c> perfinstals, di quali applicazioni appaiono le notifiche?
<perfinstals> funziona tutte le notifiche  tranne quelle notifiche o popup !
<perfinstals> in Unity
<perfinstals> quelle dell'immagine che ho messo qui praticamente http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/19478/non-appaiono-le-pooup-di-volume-twitter-e-facebook
<cristian_c> Manuz, sì, intendevo anche la /
<cristian_c> e la swap
<cristian_c> perfinstals, tutte le notifiche sono a popup
<Manuz> cristian io ho windows e la root di ubuntu primarie,lo swap primario,la home e archivio estesa  visto che altrimenti non mi farebbe fare un archivio essendo gia 3 primarie
<perfinstals> si
<Manuz> solo che in questa situazione l'archivio che mount gli si mette?
<cristian_c> Manuz, appunto, come ho scritto prima , ti conveniva mettere tutte le partizioni di ubuntu nell'estesa
<cristian_c> Manuz, mi sembra che hai esaurito tutte le 4 primarie
<Manuz> tu dici pure la root quindi?
<cristian_c> Manuz, / , swap e home
<cristian_c> in un'estesa
<cristian_c> l'altra di winz come primaria
<cristian_c> e ti restano due primarie
<Manuz> si puo' fare estesa per root ,swap e home?
<cristian_c> Manuz, si poteva
<Manuz> be posso rifarlo mica problemi
<Manuz> lo faccio...
<Manuz> quindi dopo l'Archivio come lo monto?
<cristian_c> Manuz, che cosa intendi con Archivio?
<Manuz> ti spiego:
<Manuz> io ho un hard disk da 320Gb
<Manuz> 60Gb sono per windows
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ma il volume a cosa si riferisce?
<Manuz> 2 di swap
<Manuz> 100 Gb home
<Manuz> avanzano 130 Gb
<Manuz> che faccio come archivio
<perfinstals> hai visto quest'immagine https://encrypted-tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTBuicYUPqlyVgdHC648uIdbgjnayadGQbZzHIxcA1uxlzbOGDt è la prima notifica del saund o audio !
<Manuz> questo archivio che punto di mount gli si da' se devo rispettare come mi hai detto prima?
<Manuz> dimenticavo: 25 gb per root
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ripeto, a cosa si riferisce l'audio, precisamente?
<cristian_c> la notifica di volume l'ho vista, ma non ho capito a cosa si riferiscce
<cristian_c> -c
<cristian_c> Manuz, stai parlando della home di sistema?
<perfinstals> per farlo partire quella pop up devo premere i pulsanti da tastiera edi alza volume o abbassa volume !
<Manuz> si
<perfinstals> e la linea bianca  indica la misura dell'audio
<cristian_c> perfinstals, sì, ma allora qual è il problema, ancora non si capisce
<cristian_c> Manuz, il punto di mount è /home
<cristian_c> Manuz, il tipo di partizione sempre ext4
<cristian_c> !partizioni | Manuz
<ubot-it> Manuz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<perfinstals> che non si vedono ...non si vedono ,non ci sono e ci dovrebbero essere (la foto non è mia ) anche da cd live funziona ma ora non si vede !
<cristian_c> perfinstals, credo tu stia mescolando due questioni diverse
<perfinstals> cioè
<cristian_c> perfinstals, non si vedono le notifiche dei social network o quelle dell'audio?
<perfinstals> esatto è l'unico problema
<cristian_c> perfinstals, quali
<perfinstals> entrambe
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ok
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ora è chiaro
<perfinstals> ok
<cristian_c> perfinstals, dunque, la prima cosa sono quelle dei social network
<cristian_c> perfinstals, quale client utilizzi?
<perfinstals> ok
<cristian_c> per fb e tw
<perfinstals> friends ...
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> perfinstals, hai aperto dconf-editor?
<perfinstals> ho aperto dconf-editor
<Manuz> cristian quindi dici che un eventuale Archivio va montato come punto di mount /home ?
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ora seguimi
<perfinstals> ok
<cristian_c> perfinstals, vai in com
<cristian_c> dimmi quando lo trovi
<perfinstals> si è la terza voce
<cristian_c> Manuz, se tu per archivio intendi la home del tuo utente, allora sì
<cristian_c> se intendi altro, spiegati
<perfinstals> ho cliccato com
<Manuz> un archivio a parte intendo
<cristian_c> perfinstals, perfetto, seleziona e poi canonical
<cristian_c> perfinstals, come sottomenù
<perfinstals> si
<cristian_c> Manuz, cioè?
<cristian_c> perfinstals, seleziona anche canonical
<perfinstals> si
<cristian_c> perfinstals, e poi friends nel sottomenù
<perfinstals> si
<cristian_c> perfinstals, una volta selezionato friends, guarda il pannello a destra
<cristian_c> di dconf-editor
<perfinstals> si
<cristian_c> perfinstals, e controlla l'opzione 'notifications'
<Manuz> guarda:
<Manuz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7362147/
<cristian_c> perfinstals, cambia il valore in all
<perfinstals> mentions-only
<cristian_c> perfinstals, posta una schermata
<Riccardone> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<perfinstals> ho messo alla
<perfinstals> all ho messo
<Manuz> sda 5  e  sda 6 sono assieme su una estesa
<cristian_c> Manuz, hai quattro partizioni linux, di cui una swap
<cristian_c> Manuz, ma non so a cosa si riferiscono
<cristian_c> perfinstals, hai cambiato?
<cristian_c> perfinstals, se hai fatto salva
<perfinstals> si ho messo in notifications all
<cristian_c> perfinstals, se hai fatto, salva e chiudi
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ti consiglio un riavvio di sistema
<perfinstals> salva non è automatico ? non c'è un pulsante salva
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ok, allora chiudi
<perfinstals> ok
<perfinstals> riavvio e poi torno !
<Manuz> come faccio a pastare un immagine?
<Manuz> cosi vedi...
<cristian_c> !image | Manuz
<ubot-it> Manuz: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Manuz, di gparted?
<Manuz> http://imagebin.org/308216
<Manuz> ecco:
<Manuz> la 3 e' il root
<Manuz> la 4 la home
<Manuz> la 6 Archivio
<Manuz> la 4  e la 6 estesa
<Manuz> no scusa ho sbagliato tutto:
<cristian_c> Manuz, non so se winz vede l'estesa
<cristian_c> Manuz, nel senso, hai sbagliato secondo me
<cristian_c> Manuz, potevi mettere la / dentro l'estesa
<cristian_c> Manuz, se ho capito bene , ti interessa creare una partizione dati accessibile anche da win, giusto?
<Manuz> no quello no
<Manuz> non mi interessa
<perfinstals> tornato dopo il riavvio !
<cristian_c> Manuz, ok, ma allora perché creare questa partizione?
<Manuz> allora io faccio come mi hai detto: /  home  e swap su una estesa
<cristian_c> ok
<Manuz> Archivio??
<Manuz> va in primaria?
<cristian_c> Manuz, non ho capito a che ti serve?
<cristian_c> *.
<Manuz> voglio un Archivio a parte per buttarci dentro dei dati
<cristian_c> Manuz, ok, ma perché l'hai divisa dalla home?
<Manuz> perche' mi piaceva piu' cosi',sul launcher mi esce l'archivio,ci clikko sopra e li trovo subito i dati
<Manuz> capisci?
<cristian_c> Manuz, eh, ma mica c'è bisogno di creare una partizione a parte per quello
<cristian_c> anche perché ti occupa una primaria
<cristian_c> Manuz, ogni estesa può contenere al massimo 4 primarie
<Manuz> be ma non e' un problema tanto non ci faccio comunque piu' nulla
<cristian_c> Manuz, l'archivio lo puoi gestire come vuoi
<Manuz> cristian con questa situazione l'archivio che diventerebbe primario
<cristian_c> se vuoi accederci anche da winz, puoi farla ntfs
<perfinstals> non vedo differenza al momento
<cristian_c> perfinstals, non appaiono le notifiche?
<esulu> ciao a tutti come faccio a collegarmi con smbclient ad una cartella condivida sul windows gentilmente?
<perfinstals> no
<cristian_c> perfinstals, dicevi che in live funge?
<esulu> non dovrei fare smbclient -L //ip/cartellacondivisa?
<Manuz> ok cristian e se dovrei accedervi da windows che punto di mount dovrei dargli?
<perfinstals> si in live funge !
<cristian_c> esulu, prova la gui di samba
<perfinstals> ma quell'audio !
<esulu> ho installato ubuntu senza ambiente grafico
<perfinstals> non ho provato a vedere quelle dei social network perchè mi serve solo per installare
<cristian_c> esulu, ah, ho capito, devi solo accedere da ubuntu
<cristian_c> perfinstals, in live non funge fb?
<esulu> da ubuntu dovrei raggiungere ad una macchina windows dove ho creato una cartella condivusa con i permessi all di everyone
<perfinstals> non so
<cristian_c> !samba | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cristian_c> perfinstals, fai una prova in live
<perfinstals> ok
<cristian_c> Manuz, se la crei ntfs non devi preoccuparti
<esulu> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> del punto di mount
<esulu> adesso vedo
<Manuz> e in ext 4 invece?
<cristian_c> Manuz, quella è una partizione accessibile solo da ubuntu
<Riccardone> ciao come faccio a dire a grub che come primo OS deve avviare Win7 ?
<cristian_c> Manuz, ma in quel caso pure non interessa
<cristian_c> Manuz, in quanto non fa parte del filesystem
<cristian_c> visto che la separi
<Riccardone> ho modificato il file /boot/grub/grub.cfg, ma quando rilancio sudo grub-update risto da capo ...
<Manuz> metti / e via...
<cristian_c> !grub | Riccardone
<ubot-it> Riccardone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Riccardone> cristian_c: l'ho letta ma non fa al caso mio ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, non l'hai letta bene
<cristian_c> Riccardone, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/FileCartelle#Il_file_grub_.28.2Fetc.2Fdefault.2Fgrub.29
<cristian_c> Riccardone, qui è scritto chiaramente
<cristian_c> GRUB_DEFAULT=X
<cristian_c> Imposta la voce del menù selezionata in modo predefinito. L'assegnamento è numerico in base alla posizione della voce nel menù stesso. La prima voce ha sempre numero uguale a 0.
<cristian_c> ecc...
<Riccardone> Ah, ok ...
<Riccardone> grazir cristian_c sei sempre il meglio ... per oggi basta così, poi vedrò come mettere una immagine di sfondo su sto grub ...
<Riccardone> notte
<Guest66566> buona sera
<Guest66566> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare delle indicazioni... neofita alla scoperta di un nuovo OS ;-)
<cristian_c> !ciao | Guest66566
<ubot-it> Guest66566: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest66566> grazie per l'entusiasmo... e per il benvenuto
<Guest66566> diciamoci la verità--- mi sono veramente stancato dell'ambiente chiuso e finalmente dopo tanti tentennamenti mi butto nell'open, finalmente aria nuova e tanta voglia di imparare ;-)
<Guest66566> quindi tutto nuovo e spero nuovi compagni di viaggio...
<Guest66566> ps sto istallando scaricando la iso di ubuntu 14-04 e la caricherò su vm per iniziare ad esplorare questo nuovo ambiente... qual'è il primo consiglio?
<cristian_c> Guest66566, ti posso dire di provare a familiarizzare
<cristian_c> tanto la userai in macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> Guest66566, poi, ti suggerisco di leggere il wiki
<cristian_c> con le guide essenziali
<cristian_c> !wiki | Guest66566
<ubot-it> Guest66566: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Guest66566> grazie 1000
<cristian_c> Guest66566, link specifici
<Guest66566> siete gentilissimi
<cristian_c> !installazione | Guest66566
<ubot-it> Guest66566: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<perfinstals> sto in live ! sembra non funzionare per i social ma quella dell'audio funziona ! che faccio
<perfinstals> ritorno al sistema operativo mio o rimango in live
<Guest66566> grazie! e alla prossima
<cristian_c> perfinstals, hai installato friends?
<cristian_c> in live
<perfinstals> no ora provo
<cristian_c> <perfinstals> sto in live ! sembra non funzionare per i social ma quella dell'audio funziona ! che faccio
<cristian_c> perfinstals, scusa, allora come hai fatto a verificarlo? O.o
<perfinstals> installato friends
<perfinstals> non compaiono ! dedichiamoci al sound allora che qui compare !
<perfinstals> o facciamo un'altro giorno va che è 00:35
<cristian_c> perfinstals, eh, sì
<pollicino> ciao
<krabador> salve
<krabador> !chiedi | pollicino
<ubot-it> pollicino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pollicino> salve sono passato da poco da windows 8 a ubuntu 14.04| volevo sapere dove posso trovare una guida dettagliata
<krabador> pollicino, c'è documentazione ufficiale italiana ed internazionale
<krabador> c'è il wiki italiano ed internazionale
<krabador> !wiki | pollicino
<ubot-it> pollicino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !documentazione | pollicino
<ubot-it> pollicino: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<krabador> pollicino, http://wiki.ubuntu.com  https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<pollicino> grazie krabador
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> pollicino, http://help.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-30
<akis24> giorno
<gian_> Salve, sapete qual'è il comando che ha sostituito smartools?, in Ubuntu 14.04 non c'è più
<cristian_c> !info gsmartcontrol
<ubot-it> gsmartcontrol (source: gsmartcontrol): graphical user interface for smartctl. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.7-1 (saucy), package size 692 kB, installed size 1938 kB
<cristian_c> gian_, smartmontools c'è anche in trusty
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=smartmontools&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<gian_> cristian_c, mi pare si chiamasse smartools senza mon
<gian_> cristian_c, lancio il comando smartmontools ma mi dice comando non trovato
<cristian_c> gian_, non è un comando, è un pacchetto
<cristian_c> gian_, l'hai installato il pacchetto?
<gian_> cristian_c, no, scusa avevo capito che era installato da default
<cristian_c> gian_, controlla se è installato
<cristian_c> gian_, il pacchetto smartmontools dovrebbe contenere i programmi smartctl e smartd
<cristian_c> ora però non ho controllato su ubuntu
<gian_> cristian_c, lancio questo comando, dpkg -l | grep smartmontools, giusto?
<cristian_c> gian_, sì
<cristian_c> gian_, è una delle possibilità
<gian_> cristian_c, non mi trova nulla
<cristian_c> gian_, installalo
<gian_> cristian_c, ok adesso c'è. Una curiosità, smartd cosa fa?
<cristian_c> gian_, prova a guardare il man
<gian_> cristian_c, ok
<garp> buongiorno
<garp> prima volta qui
<garp> c'è nessuno che può darmi una mano?
<garp> ok provo più tardi
<pac_> Buongiorno
<pac_> ho installato lubuntu su netbook hp tutto abbastanza bene tranne alcuni problemi con il wifi e con la digitazione. Il  primo non vede le connessioni e il secondo si mette a digitare in un punto qualsiasi del testo. Cosa mi consigliate?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | garp
<ubot-it> garp: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> pac_, in live no?
<pac_> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> pac_, perché hai installato senza provare?
<pac_> cristian_c: perché avevo installto kubuntu e non mi dava problemi a parte la lentezza ho quindi ripiegato su lubuntu per la leggerezza e non ho pensato di avere problemi.
<cristian_c> pac_, stessa release?
<cristian_c> pac_, poi non è chiaro qual è il secondo problema
<pac_> cristian_c: si 14.04
<cristian_c> pac_, rfkill list
<cristian_c> pac_, su pastebin
<pac_> cristian_c: se digito il cursore se mette in puo  come puoi notare ora!nto qualsia del testo e riprende a scrivere dal quel punt
<cristian_c> pac_, spiegati meglio
<pac_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7364723/
<cristian_c> pac_, non c'è alcun wifi
<cristian_c> pac_, lspci -k
<cristian_c> pac_, sempre su pastebin
<pac_> cristian_c: il cursore torna indietro da solo in qualsiasi punto del testo
<cristian_c> pac_, anche se smetti di scrivere?
<cristian_c> pac_, e di quanti caratteri?
<pac_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7364727/
<pac_> cristian_c: non mi pare ci sia una regola anzi no ora confermo può andare ovunque
<pac_> cristian_c: se smetto di scrivere no
<cristian_c> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<cristian_c> pac_, l'avevi già fatta questa richiesta del wifi in passato?
<pac_> cristian_c: no perché?
<cristian_c> pac_, è la classica scheda broadcom
<cristian_c> pac_, cos'hai fatto dopo aver installato il sistema?
<cristian_c> !broadcom | pac_
<ubot-it> pac_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> pac_, quindi il cursore si sposta solo quando scrivi?
<pac_> cristian_c: ho installato il mouse
<cristian_c> pac_, ?
<pac_> cristian_c: si con tempi più o meno lunghi
<pac_> cristian_c: ? per il mouse?
<cristian_c> pac_, secondo me, devi ricontrollare due parametri
<cristian_c> pac_, non ho capito la storia del mouse
<cristian_c> pac_, controlla accelerazione e sensibilità
<pac_> cristian_c: ho installto il mouse bluethoot per cominciare a lavorare e mi sono accorto che non c'erano le connessioni ma non penso c'entri qualcosa credo machi proprio il firmware
<cristian_c> pac_, tra l'altro il tuo è un chip particolare: firmware-b43-lpphy-installer (richiesto in alcuni casi dal chipset BCM4312)
<pac_> cristian_c: già controllato i parametri della tastiera
<cristian_c> pac_, non ho capito cosa c'entra il mouse
<pac_> cristian_c: nulla tu mi hai chiesto cosa avevo fatto dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> pac_, scusa, prima ho sbagliato, controlla attesa e intervallo ripetizione
<cristian_c> pac_, ok
<pac_> cristian_c: già fatto
<cristian_c> pac_, quindi non hai configurato la broadcom?
<pac_> cristian_c: no e non saprei come fare
<cristian_c> pac_, in live hai lo stesso problema con la tastiera?
<cristian_c> pac_, ho linkato lì'apposita guida wiki
<cristian_c> *l'
<pac_> cristian_c: non ho provato ma nelle altre distribuzioni e in windows no
<cristian_c> pac_, quando hai provato?
<pac_> cristian_c: va bene ci provo dopo
<cristian_c> lol
<pac_> cristian_c: la tastier non mi dava questo inconveniente con kubuntiu è vero che l'ho usato poco ma non ricordo
<cristian_c> pac_, fai una prova
<cristian_c> sempre in live
<pac_> cristian_c: va bene proverò anche questo ora provo con il wifi grazie
<cristian_c> pac_, comunque devi installare firmware-b43-lpphy-installer e non firmware-b43-installer, nel tuo caso
<cristian_c> ma prima  b43-fwcutter
<pac_> cristian_c: ci provo
<pac_> cristian_c: fatto ma non mi sembra di vedere cambiamenti
<cristian_c> pac_, posta tutto l'output del terminale
<pac_> cristian_c: l'output dell'installazione ho già chiuso il terminale
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pac_, allora, digita: dpkg -l | grep b43
<pac_> cristian_c: questo può servire http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7364834/
<cristian_c> pac_, io però ti avevo indicato un altro comando
<pac_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7364838/
<cristian_c> pac_, ok
<pac_> cristian_c: ossia?
<cristian_c> pac_, la luce si è accesa?
<cristian_c> (del wifi)
<pac_> cristian_c: non c'è
<cristian_c> pac_, controlla in Driver aggiuntivi
<pac_> cristian_c: vado
<pac_> cristian_c: niente
<cristian_c> pac_, aspetta, non hai seguito le mie indicazioni
<cristian_c> pac_, perché non hai installato il pacchetti giusto?
<cristian_c> *o
<pac_> cristian_c: eppure mi sembra di avere seguito
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pac_, comunque devi installare firmware-b43-lpphy-installer e non firmware-b43-installer, nel tuo caso
<cristian_c> pac_, hai fatto esattamente il contrario
<pac_> cristian_c: ho installato i due pacchetti indicat
<cristian_c> pac_, no
<cristian_c> pac_, hai installato quello che ti ho detto di non installare
<cristian_c> ii  firmware-b43-installer               1:018-2                               all          firmware installer for the b43 driver
<pac_> cristian_c: cribbio levo tutto allora
<pac_> cristian_c: sudo apt-get  purge firmware-b43-installer
<cristian_c> pac_, era scritto anche nella guida wiki
<pac_> cristian_c: fatto e provato ma restituisce questo Il pacchetto "firmware-b43-lpphy-installer" non ha candidati da installare
<cristian_c> pac_, su pastebin
<pac_> cristian_c: si certo
<pac_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7364874/
<cristian_c> pac_, posta tutto
<romeopapa> aiutooooo
<pac_> cristian_c: di quale comando ora?
<cristian_c> pac_, posta tutto, non solo una parte
<cristian_c> tutto l'output del terminale, compreso il comando
<akis24> romeopapa: esponi il problema
<romeopapa> durante l'avanzamento di versione mi è piantato e ho dovuto spegnere,  ora non  a più nulla lampeggia e non partono i programmi
<pac_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7364887
<romeopapa> Sì può ripartire da CAPO?
<akis24> !ripristino | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<g-w-e> buongiorno, qualcuno mi aiuta? ho un pc con una scheda audio da terminale riconosciuta come VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller , il gestore audio di pulse audio la vede come output dummy le casse non emettono suoni
<romeopapa> ok, ma i file nell' hdd? si salva solo la Home?
<akis24> romeopapa: home separata ?
<cristian_c> pac_, ok, quel pacchetto era presente fino alla 13.04
<romeopapa> Che significa?
<pac_> cristian_c: quindi ora non c'è?
<cristian_c> pac_, sulla 14.04 no
<pac_> cristian_c: aspetto allora
<akis24> romeopapa: hai installato usando la partizione home separata dalla / ?
<romeopapa> Mi faccio una copia di sicurezza dell'Addolorata prima...
<pac_> cristian_c: oppure posso installare una versione vecchia di lubuntu?
<akis24> romeopapa: fai
<cristian_c> pac_, seguimi
<pac_> cristian_c: va bene
<cristian_c> pac_, reinstalla il pacchetto che hai appena disinstallato
<romeopapa> addolorata...ahhah
<romeopapa> Scusa,  hdd. .. e il correttore di Android
<cristian_c> g-w-e, apri un terminale
<g-w-e> fatto
<pac_> cristian_c: sta facendo
<g-w-e> cristian_c, aperto
<pac_> cristian_c: fatto
<pac_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7364932/
<g-w-e> cristian_c, scusami, devo fare qualcosa ?
<g-w-e> stacco, scusate... ripasso. ciao
<cristian_c> pac_, dunque
<pac_> cristian_c: dimmi
<cristian_c> pac_, dpkg -l | grep b43 cosa ti risponde?
<pac_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7364998/
<cristian_c> pac_, posta una schermata di Driver aggiuntivi
<MaxFrames> ciao
<pac_> cristian_c: ho problemi con il cattura schermo arrivo
<MaxFrames> in lubuntu, come si fa a inserire un comando all'avvio (nello specifico la selezione del layout di tastiera)?
<MaxFrames> in modo che sia attivo nella schermata di logon, prima che l'utente si autentichi
<MaxFrames> "setxkbmap it"
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, è strano che uno sia costretto a farlo
<cristian_c> c'è qualcosa che non va
<MaxFrames> workaround in attesa che si risolva
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, non so se si risolva semplicemente aspettando
<MaxFrames> ho fatto un bug report
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, sicuro che sia un bug?
<MaxFrames> che altro puo' essere? il layout tastiera in lxdm e' fisso su en-us e non c'e' modo di cambiarlo
<MaxFrames> bug o comunque glitch, dimenticanza, chiamiamolo come vogliamo
<MaxFrames> devo mettere giu' in fretta un paio di postazioni, e gli utenti devono fare login di dominio quindi con il backslash
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, ma hai controllato il supporto lingue?
<MaxFrames> bisogna che sia al posto giusto
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, perché usi lxdm?
<cristian_c> e non lightdm
<MaxFrames> perche' uso lubuntu... credo che lubuntu usi lxdm
<cristian_c> ma anche no
<MaxFrames> come faccio a verificarlo?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, dpkg -l | grep lxdm
<MaxFrames> non c'e'. pero' ho un file di configurazione in /etc/lxdm... strano
<MaxFrames> dunque assumiamo che e' lightdm; vediamo se si puo' specificare un layout?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, che cosa risponde il comando
<cristian_c> ?
<MaxFrames> risponde niente
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, ti ritorna il prompt?
<MaxFrames> si'
<cristian_c> <MaxFrames> dunque assumiamo che e' lightdm; vediamo se si puo' specificare un layout?
<cristian_c> non assumiamo, È lightdm
<pac_> cristian_c: ci sono http://imagebin.org/308293
<MaxFrames> in /etc/lightdm ci sono tre file .conf
<cristian_c> pac_, hai riavviato il sistema?
<cristian_c> (dopo aver salvato)
<MaxFrames> lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf, lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf e users.conf
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, non dovrebbe essere necessario pacioccare
<pac_> cristian_c: no ci provo?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> MaxFrames, ma hai controllato il supporto lingue?
<cristian_c> pac_, certo, devi
<MaxFrames> cristian_c: se hai soluzioni piu' ortodosse ben vengano. ti dico che ho fatto tutto il fattibile fin qui. il supporto lingue e' pienamente installato.
<pac_> cristian_c: ok a dopo
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, no, è per evitare casini
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, in che senso non riesci a cambiarlo?
<cristian_c> <MaxFrames> che altro puo' essere? il layout tastiera in lxdm e' fisso su en-us e non c'e' modo di cambiarlo
<MaxFrames> non c'e' un indicatore grafico per cambiare layout tastiera nella schermata di login
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, mi sembra che ci sia
<MaxFrames> no. c'e' un indicatore per la lingua della sessione, ed e' su IT
<cristian_c> facciamo una cosa, faccio il logout, adesso
<cristian_c> provo ora e torno subito
<cristian_c> ok?
<MaxFrames> ricorda che e' lubuntu, non ubuntu
<MaxFrames> ok
<MaxFrames> 14.04 32 bit
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, non ho né l'indicatore della lingua in uso, né un pulsante per poter cambiarla ovviamente
<cristian_c> anche se è tutto già localizzato in italiano
<cristian_c> però io ho la 12.03
<cristian_c> *12.04
<MaxFrames> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-greeter/+bug/783827
<MaxFrames> ^^^ stesso problema, dal 2011
<MaxFrames> lo chiamano bug ed era "confirmed"... ora mi leggo bene la pagina
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, la localizzazione è completa?
<MaxFrames> in che senso?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, tra l'altro, quello che hai segnalato è stato risolto
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | MaxFrames
<ubot-it> MaxFrames: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, magari non è completa
<pac_> cristian_c: fatto http://imagebin.org/308294
<cristian_c> pac_, digita: ifconfig -a
<MaxFrames> ok.... la localizzazione di sistema e' completa.
<pac_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7365085/
<cristian_c> pac_, wlan0 c'è
<cristian_c> pac_, digita: sudo iwconfig
<pac_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7365098/
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, come hai aggiornato?
<cristian_c> alla 14.04
<MaxFrames> nessun aggiornamento. installazione fresca
<cristian_c> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any
<MaxFrames> ripetuta due volte... e verificato ieri con un altro utente, stesso problema anche lui
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, googlando, non ho trovato segnalazioni di questa cosa
<MaxFrames> strano perche' c'e' per lo meno la mia segnalazione in launchpad...
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, cos'hai fatto dopo l'installazione
<MaxFrames> nulla
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, eh, ma sarebbe noto, no?
<cristian_c> se fosse un bug
<MaxFrames> cristian_c: cosa posso dirti, se non sei convinto di quello che dico...
<MaxFrames> se non ci credi tira giu' lubuntu 14.04 e installalo
<cristian_c> pac_, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, no, è che non si trova nulla
<pac_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7365118/
<cristian_c> strano che un bug di questo tipo rimaga inosservato, non trovi?
<MaxFrames> lo so... e' da due giorni che cerco info
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, cos'hai fatto dopo l'installazione?
<MaxFrames> ho gia' risposto prima: nulla
<MaxFrames> sono andato diretto alla schermata di login dopo il primo avvio, e il layout di tastiera e' EN
<cristian_c> pac_, è il digicom?
<pac_> cristian_c: il router si
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, puoi postare qualche schermata di supporto lingue?
<cristian_c> pac_, puoi postare una schermata del menù dell'applet?
<pac_> cristian_c: ossia lòe icone sulla barra?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, potresti fare anche un'altra cosa
<MaxFrames> qual e' il sito preferito per postare gli screenshot?
<cristian_c> pac_, l'icona della rete dovrebbe mostrarti un menù
<cristian_c> !image | MaxFrames
<ubot-it> MaxFrames: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ma a piacere è , basta che si possa vedere
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, potresti provare a cambiare display manager
<pac_> cristian_c: non c 'è l'icona della rete vuoi comunque la schermata?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, così puoi accertare se è un problema di lightdm
<cristian_c> pac_, come non c'è?
<pac_> cristian_c: aspetta
<cristian_c> pac_, e come fai a dire che non ci sono reti se non hai l'icona, lol
<cristian_c> ?
<pac_> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/308296
<cristian_c> pac_, ma è lubuntu?
<pac_> cristian_c: si l'avevo detto prima mi dispiace di non essere stato chiaro
<cristian_c> pac_, questo è un altro discorso
<pac_> cristian_c: quindi
<cristian_c> tra dire non ci sono reti e non c'è l'applet
<cristian_c> pac_, però lubuntu ha la barra in basso, non in alto
<pac_> cristian_c: ma allavvio lo diceva il sistema prima di caricare l'os
<ExPBoy> uhm
<pac_> cristian_c: sono io che l'ho messa così non lka sopporto in basso
<cristian_c> pac_, credo tu abbia fatto un po' un casino
<ExPBoy> ma va la?
<cristian_c> pac_, in live l'icona appare sulla barra, almeno?
<cristian_c> (in basso)
<pac_> cristian_c: devo provare?
<pac_> cristian_c: adesso l'ho messa
<cristian_c> pac_, fai un po' tu
<cristian_c> pac_, cos'hai messo?
<pac_> cristian_c: l'icona della rete
<cristian_c> non ho idea di cosa tu avessi fatto, ma ora puoi aprire l'applet?
<pac_> cristian_c: però non ci sono connessioni wifi solo via cavo
<cristian_c> pac_, il terminale dice che ci sono
<cristian_c> le vede
<pac_> cristian_c: si certo aspetta
<cristian_c> pac_, posta schermata
<pac_> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/308297
<cristian_c> pac_, non ci siamo
<cristian_c> pac_, vorrei vedere una schermata dell'applet
<pac_> cristian_c: c'è solo quello per la rete
<cristian_c> del menù dell'applet
<cristian_c> pac_, tu hai postato la schermata della finestra
<pac_> cristian_c:ok aggiorno
<cristian_c> ?
<pac_> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/308298
<pac_> cristian_c: non è questo che volevi?
<MaxFrames> cristian_c: ho gente in ufficio, a tra poco per le schermate
<cristian_c> pac_, quindi , se fai clic, si apre quella finestra?
<pac_> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, akis mi suggerisce anche un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, ma è in inglese solo nella schermata di login oppure anche nel sistema, una volta fatto il login?
<MaxFrames> solo schermata login
<cristian_c> pac_, posta una schermata dell'intero desktop
<akis24> MaxFrames: vedi che risponde a  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pac_> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/308299
<cristian_c> pac_, clic destro sull'applet
<pac_> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> pac_, posta schermata del menù
<pac_> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/308300
<cristian_c> pac_, sei sicuro che sia il network manager?
<pac_> cristian_c: no ma c'è solo quello
<cristian_c> pac_, mi viene un dubbio, ma è installata l'applet del network manager?
<akis24> ma che si risparmia sugli screen pure ?
<cristian_c> (che per inciso, dovrebbe essere presente di default)
<pac_> cristian_c: proverò a controllare e aggiornerò nel pomeriggio pe r il momento mi devo scusare devo scappare grazie per l'iaiuto
<MaxFrames> finalmente mi sono liberato
<MaxFrames> ora provo a fare tutto
<MaxFrames> ho fatto print screen ma non mi incolla la schermata nell'editor di immagini
<MaxFrames> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2185294
<MaxFrames> cose come queste sono diciamo... inconcepibili
<MaxFrames> devo mettermi a ravanare anche per fare una stupidissima screenshot?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, no
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, io li faccio da terminale
<cristian_c> la gui non si trova nei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> (parlo di lubuntu)
<MaxFrames> come si fa?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, scrot -u -d numerodisecondichevuoiperl'autoscatto 'nome_file.estensione_che vuoi'
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, l'opzione -u è per il focus sulla finestra
<MaxFrames> hahaha.... "scrot"? :D
<cristian_c> invece che l'intero desktop
<MaxFrames> ok la prima: imagebin.org/308306
<MaxFrames> seconda: imagebin.org/308307
<MaxFrames> tieni conto che ho gia' cliccato su "applica globalmente" in entrambe le schermate
<MaxFrames> ora sto facendo il comando che ha detto akis24
<MaxFrames> alla fine mi chiede di aggiornare dei pacchetti per 45 mb
<MaxFrames> gli dico di si' ovviamente, e vediamo che succede
<LoZioNe> MaxFrames, rilinka le foto che il link non è corretto
<MaxFrames> i link sono corretti
<MaxFrames> aggiungi http:// se il tuo browser non lo fa
<MaxFrames> ora, io non ho idea di cosa stia facendo apt-get... lo lascio fare.... mi fido di voi ;)
<MaxFrames> niente.... tutto come prima!
<MaxFrames> passiamo al piano B. cristian_c mi dicevi di provare un altro login manager?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, sì
<cristian_c> e la cosa migliore penso non sia usare quello di gnome, cioè gdm, ma lxdm
<cristian_c> specifico per lxde
<MaxFrames> sudo apt-get install lxdm ?
<jester-> che dovrebbe esserci di deafault installando lubu
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, hai aggiornato con apt, prima, giusto?
<MaxFrames> si' (vedi sopra)
<MaxFrames> jester-: abbiamo appurato prima (credo) che non e' cosi'
<MaxFrames> anche io credevo...
<MaxFrames> dpkg dice che lxdm non c'e'
<MaxFrames> c'e' invece lightdm
<MaxFrames> quindi si diceva...
<MaxFrames> sudo apt-get install lxdm ?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, dopo i comandi apt, hai ravviato il sistema per vedere?
<MaxFrames> si'
<cristian_c> quelli che hai digitato prima
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, nessun cambiamento?
<MaxFrames> [12:35:13] <MaxFrames> niente.... tutto come prima!
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, devo vedere se prima va rimosso lightdm
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2031237
<MaxFrames> in tutti i casi preferirei farlo. mi sembra piu' "pulito"
<cristian_c> ho trovato discussione
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install lxdm
<MaxFrames> ma questo cambia le cose solo per la schermata login, o anche per il desktop?
<MaxFrames> nel desktop tutto funziona
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, questi gestiscono la schermata di login
<cristian_c> sono dei display manager
<MaxFrames> quindi, do solo il comando install lxdm o tutti quelli riportati nel link?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, quando installi lxdm ti dovrebbe chiedere quale usare di default
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> quello riguardava lxde
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, digita il comando che ti ho dato ora
<MaxFrames> allora provo
<cristian_c> una volta installato
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get remove lightdm
<MaxFrames> infatti chiede quale usare di default, ho messo lxdm
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, comunque, sì, segui quel topic, per non sbagliare
<MaxFrames> poi devo riavviare immagino
<jester-> termina sessione
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, in modo da poter ritornare indietro
<MaxFrames> lol
<MaxFrames> lxdm funziona, nel senso che ora la schermata di login e' quella di lxdm
<MaxFrames> ma ha lo stesso problema!!!!!!!!!!!
<MaxFrames> layout sempre EN
<ExPBoy> ma solo a te capita sta cosa
<MaxFrames> no
<MaxFrames> verificato ieri con un altro utente
<ExPBoy> vabbhè 2
<MaxFrames> 2 su 2 aggiungerei
<ExPBoy> e no
<ExPBoy> a me non capita
<ExPBoy> come ad altri credo
<MaxFrames> lubuntu 14.04 installato fresco?
<ExPBoy> MaxFrames: hai dati in quel pc?
<MaxFrames> ExPBoy: stai usando lubuntu 14.04 installato da zero?
<ExPBoy> non rispondere con delle domande
<MaxFrames> [12:47:38] <MaxFrames> lubuntu 14.04 installato fresco? [12:47:47] <ExPBoy> MaxFrames: hai dati in quel pc?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, non può essere quindi un problema di lightdm o lxdm
<ExPBoy> quindi?
<MaxFrames> io ho fatto una domanda, tu hai risposto con una domanda
<ExPBoy> ok allora rinuncio volevo darti una mano
<MaxFrames> dici che non hai il problema. bene. ma stai usando lubuntu 14.04?
<MaxFrames> ripeto: 2 su 2 che usano ubuntu 14.04 installato fresco hanno il problema. 100%. se qualcuno e' nella _stessa_ situazione e non ha il problema, parliamone
<MaxFrames> se hai ubuntu 12.04 e non hai il problema, che significa? nulla.
<MaxFrames> cristian_c: infatti. almeno abbiamo ristretto il campo
<jester-> MaxFrames: fino ad ora non abbiamo avuto richieste sul tuo stesso problema ma la domanda di ExPBoy aveva un senso
<MaxFrames> per quello gli ho chiesto che distro e versione usa
<MaxFrames> anche io non avevo il problema in ubuntu 12.04..... per quel che vale.....
<ExPBoy> ma io potrei usare anche pinco palla ma che ci azzecca?
<MaxFrames> ci azzecca che stiamo parlando probabilmente di un problema specifico di lubuntu 14.04
<ExPBoy> comunque non ha importanza
<dogo81> ciao a tutti gente
<MaxFrames> uscito 15 giorni fa
<fabio_cc> !ciao | dogo81
<ubot-it> dogo81: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<dogo81> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> MaxFrames: lubuntu si presume pc datato che forse monta una scheda video che non piace a lightdm
<MaxFrames> possibile.
<MaxFrames> ma che c'entra il layout di tastiera?
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, cat /etc/default/keyboard
<jester-> MaxFrames: lughtdm, come vedi non è l'unico qundi, per logica si provano gli altri
<MaxFrames> jester-: intendo: che c'entra la scheda video, eventualmente "sgradita", con il fatto che il layout di tastiera e' fisso su inglese? non vedo il nesso
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, scusa, ma è solo un problema di tastiera?
<jester-> MaxFrames: centra eccome
<ExPBoy> eh
<MaxFrames> xkbmodel="pc 105" xkblayout="it"
<dogo81> raga...problemino... devo installare ubuntu su un nb con su windows...prima d formattare dovrei salvare della roba dalla partizione win che, purtroppo, non so cosa sia successo ma...non si avvia +... ubuntu in live mi riconosce la partizione ma non ha intenzione di montarla..... ecco l-errore che mi da
<dogo81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7365492/
<MaxFrames> xkbvariant e xkboptions sono vuoti ("")
<MaxFrames> sembra giusto quindi
<dogo81> qualche idea su come posso fare per riuscire a farglielo digerire ed entrarci dentro per salvarmi alcune robette_
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> MaxFrames, scusa, ma è solo un problema di tastiera?
<MaxFrames> ma si'.... di layout di tastiera....
<cristian_c> ok
<MaxFrames> e solo nel logon screen
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219545
<jester-> MaxFrames: magari tastiera usb
<cristian_c> anche se qui parlano del sistema
<MaxFrames> aha! trovato una cosa interessante
<jester-> MaxFrames: nel bios usb legacy è abilitato?
<MaxFrames> nel file di conf di lxde, ho tolto il remark alla voce per mostrare il menu di selezione tastiera
<MaxFrames> di default e' su 0/false
<cybernova> dogo81, hai provato a fare come ti è suggerito dall'errore?
<MaxFrames> l'ho messo su 1/true
<MaxFrames> ora mi compare un selettore di layout di tastiera nel logon screen di lxdm, ma e' VUOTO
<MaxFrames> non ci sono voci
<dogo81> cybernova:  uhm.. cioe_
<MaxFrames> per forza non mi usa il layout di sistema... non lo trova e ricade sul default EN-US
<jester-> MaxFrames: sa di sistema azzoppato
<ExPBoy> ma va?
<MaxFrames> jester-: ma e' installato di fresco da zero (operazione ripetuta due volte per sicurezza)
<jester-> o di installazione fatta da iso con erroei
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, questo era a posto: /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf ?
<ExPBoy> come stato detto anche ieri
<jester-> o hai hd con settori danneggiati
<cybernova> dogo81, cioè ti dice di bootare su windows e dare da terminale questo comando: chkdsk /f
<cybernova> e poi ribootare su winz
<ExPBoy> probabile siano pc molto obsoleti
<dogo81> eh cybernova ... purtroppo non boota da windows...nn mi va nemmeno in mod provvisoria...
<MaxFrames> cristian_c: no, e' /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<ExPBoy> magari su qualcuno va su altri no
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, quando c'era lightdm
<MaxFrames> jester-: tastiera usb, usb legacy ON nel bios
<MaxFrames> ma ho provato una ps/2, stessa cosa
<jester-> MaxFrames: scheda video ?
<cybernova> dogo81, eh allora secondo me è il disco che se ne sta per andare -> Input/output error
<MaxFrames> e' una intel g-qualchecosa, integrata
<cybernova> se già non ci ha lasciato
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, il remove non dovrebbe aver cancellato il file di configurazione di lightdm
<cristian_c> controlla
<ExPBoy> MaxFrames: su altri pc funziona regolare?
<jester-> MaxFrames: fatti un bel fsck -c da live
<dogo81> cybernova: ...capisco...da terminale qui sulla live nn esiste modo per provare quindi...?
<MaxFrames> ExPBoy:  ho un netbook, ora controllo li'
<jester-> pc vechio hd vecchio altrettanto facile che sia un po a bottane
<ExPBoy> stessa iso?
<cybernova> dogo81, puoi provare a dare il comando: sudo fsck -t ntfs /dev/sdb3
<MaxFrames> no, li' avevo installato la 13.10 e poi ho fatto l'avanzamento
<MaxFrames> quindi se non va nemmeno li', escludiamo anche il problema con la iso
<MaxFrames> ora vedo
<dogo81> ora provo cybernova
<jester-> MaxFrames: avevi controllato il sum della iso?
<Emab_> Buongiorno. Non riesco ad installare uno scanner..
<MaxFrames> no
<cristian_c> Emab_, quale?
<ExPBoy> e dove?
<cristian_c> lol
<MaxFrames> ok, sul netbook tutto ok
<ExPBoy> eh chi lo sa
<ExPBoy> MaxFrames: allora che ne deduci?
<MaxFrames> due possibilita'
<Emab_> Si tratta di una Brother DCP-1510, sistema operativo Xubuntu 14.04. Ho installato i driver previo il file sh autoconfigurante della casa madre, ho reinstallato il singolo driver dello scanner ma niente.
<dogo81> mi dice fsck.ntfs not found error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sdb3
<cristian_c> Emab_, non  mi pare si debbano usare file .sh per installare
<MaxFrames> 1) la iso e' corrotta 2) in 13.10 tutto funziona, e l'aggiornamento in-place a 14.04 non tocca nulla
<MaxFrames> siccome ieri un altro utente ha verificato lo stesso problema, penso piu' alla 2)
<cristian_c> MaxFrames, parli sempre di lubuntu 14.04?
<dogo81> Emab_:  per caso e collegata in wifi alla rete
<cristian_c> sul netbook
<MaxFrames> si'
<Emab_> sul sito della brother mettonom a disposizione sia file .deb che un file .sh che se avviato ti installa i driver per stampante, scanner e gli altri..
<ExPBoy> bon allor
<jester-> MaxFrames: i problemi si identificano per esclusione pratica
<MaxFrames> ma sul netbook ho aggiornato da 13.10, non ho installato direttamente la 14.04
<Emab_> via usb..
<ExPBoy> MaxFrames: problema risolto
<MaxFrames> ora provo a installare sul pc la 13.10 e poi la avanzo
<jester-> MaxFrames: il primo è verificare se la iso è integra
<cybernova> dogo81, allora prova dare: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb3
<dogo81> na...allora nada Emab_ ... anch io ho brother ed era collegata via wifi
<MaxFrames> ok, ora verifico anche quello
<MaxFrames> ho ancora il file della iso
<ExPBoy> io resto dell'idea che è colpa dell'hardware
<fabio_cc> emab, dopo aver installato il driver hai riavviato il pc? lo scanner lo provi con xsane?
<ExPBoy> mia nonna è miss italia ma sempre nonna è
<Emab_> non lo trovo nemmeno con sudo xsane
<Emab_> ho reinstallato i driver e riavviato..
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=DCP-1510&searchon=all&suite=trusty&section=all
<Emab_> Nel sito da Lei postato sono presenti i driver per Ubuntu 14.04?
<dogo81> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7365585/
<cybernova> dogo81, allora riprova a montare questa partizione
<Emab_> Ho letto in giro che bisogna inserire anche una nuova regola?
<Emab_> da modificare un documento presente in etc/udev
<dogo81> cybernova:  mi dice mount: can't find /dev/sdb3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<cristian_c> Emab_, dpkg -l | grep scan
<jester-> MaxFrames: 13.10 no probem?
<cristian_c> Emab_, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Emab_
<ubot-it> Emab_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MaxFrames> non ce l'ho piu' la 13.10 da nessuna parte
<cybernova> dogo81, da terminale: sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=999,gid=999 /dev/sdb3 /mnt
<dogo81> ps.. in self test dice Disk is OK, 64 bad sectors
<jester-> MaxFrames: ho chiesto se con 13.10 su quel pc il problema non c'era
<ExPBoy> MaxFrames:  vai qui e scaricala   http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<MaxFrames> jester-: non e' mai stato installato 13.10 su questo pc!
<MaxFrames> sul netbook si', ma ormai l'ho aggiornato a 14.04
<jester-> dogo81: hd settori danneggiati, è un danno fisico e andra sempre peggio, va sostituito
<fabio_cc> emab, i driver li hai scaricati da qui? http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=dcp1510_eu_as&os=128&flang=English
<MaxFrames> e (rullo tamburi) il checksum della ISO coincide
<MaxFrames> la ISO non e' corrotta
<Emab_> Purtroppo adesso non sono a casa.
<ExPBoy> MaxFrames: il corrotto è il pc credimi
<jester-> MaxFrames: la retrocompatibilità è stata limitata dalla 13,10 se il pc ha un certa età si spiega il problema
<dogo81> azz... jester- .. quindi irrecuperabile..
<MaxFrames> ora installo la 13.10 sul PC
<cybernova> dogo81, un disco che inizia ad avere dei settori non funzionanti è da sostituire anche se ancora funzionante perchè presto si romperà
<MaxFrames> il netbook comunque non e' meno anziano del pc
<jester-> dogo81: purtroppo no
<fabio_cc> emab, hai installato anche Scanner Setting for normal user (deb)?
<ExPBoy> eh
<cybernova> dogo81, hai provato a dare il comando che ti ho dato prima?
<jester-> MaxFrames: magari anche la 12.04 lts
<ExPBoy> linux non risuscita i morti
<dogo81> si cybernova ... compare lo stesso errore che ho postato all inizio
<MaxFrames> ExPBoy: se con la 13.10 tutto funzia, e ancora di piu' se funzia anche dopo averla portata su alla 14.04, mi paghi da bere ;)
<MaxFrames> nel caso del netbook, lubuntu ha esattamente risuscitato un morto
<MaxFrames> un morto che non aveva il minimo problema hardware. era solo strozzato da windows xp
<ExPBoy> si ma non tutti i pc sono uguali
<cristian_c> Emab_, segnati il comando, allora
<ExPBoy> alcuni hardware linux non li digerisce
<cybernova> dogo81, fai una cosa riavvia il pc e vedi se ti boota su winz
<dogo81> ok...mo provo...
<dogo81> domanda...possibile provare a fare in chkdsk -f con un cd di installazione windows senza far partire l installazione?
<Emab_> Adesso ho sotto mano una Brother mfc-1810 che aveva lo stesso problema.. Ho aggiunto una regola (credo si chiami così)
<Emab_> Fabio i driver li ho scaricati da lì scusate il ritardo..
<MaxFrames> non riesco davvero a immaginare come un problema cosi' evidentemente software possa far pensare a un incompatibilita' hardware o peggio a un guasto
<fabio_cc> Emab_, per lo scanner quali deb hai installato?
<MaxFrames> boh... vado a pranzo. a dopo per i risultati della prova.
<fabio_cc> Emab_, io credo che andasse installato anche questo: Scanner Setting file (deb package)
<jester-> MaxFrames: magari è pure un P4
<Emab_> Prima "driver install tool" che è un file sh. Dopo ho provato "scanner driver 64bit" ma niente..
<MaxFrames> no... core2duo
<ExPBoy> io invece lo immagino benissimo
<jester-> MaxFrames: scheda grafica sis?
<fabio_cc> Emab_, il primo che hai detto è per la stampante
<Emab_> Ho installato anche scanner settings file ma niente..
<fabio_cc> Emab_, il secondo che hai detto va bene, ma secondo me devi installare anche Scanner Setting file (deb package)
<MaxFrames> jester-: intel (vedi sopra)
<Emab_> ok grazie fabio! Ti faccio vedere una cosa.
<Emab_> Serve anche questo,suppongo.. http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html?c=it&lang=it&prod=dcp1510_eu_as&redirect=on
<cybernova> dogo81, credo sia possibile ma di winz sinceramente ne so poco
<jester-> MaxFrames: siccome faccio anche altro no seguo riga per riga, purtroppo in sto call center non ci pagano e non abbiamo ancora trovato il metodo per campare ad arietta fresca
<ExPBoy> hi
<MaxFrames> non vi pagano?
<MaxFrames> oddio... scappa! ma chiudo qui prima che mi spediscano di nuovo in -it-chat ;)
<jester-> MaxFrames: vieni gia dalla pianta
<ExPBoy> :(
<ExPBoy> e anche dal piedistallo
<MaxFrames> ???
<fabio_cc> Emab_, si quelle istruzioni dovrebbero permette di usare lo scanner anche all'utente normale, senza quelle però lo scanner dovrebbe andare son sudo xsane
<fabio_cc> *con
<Emab_> Inoltre \fabio_cc/ a questo comando http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7365639/
<jester-> MaxFrames: non paghi ubuntu e ubuntu vuoi che paghi noi?
<Emab_> mi esce che non eisste il file.. è normale?
<MaxFrames> ah... pensavo parlassi del tuo lavoro
<MaxFrames> non avevo colto l'ironia
<fabio_cc> Emab_, infatti dovresti avere il brscan4
<MaxFrames> non e' impossibile di questi tempi che ci sia gente in call center che non viene pagata (puntualmente)... purtroppo
<jester-> qui il problema proprio non esiste
<Emab_> e si installa con la normale procedura "sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install brscan4?
<jester-> non pagano a priori
<MaxFrames> ci mancherebbe... non avevo proprio capito che parlavi del chan
<fabio_cc> Emab_, no, stiamo parlando del pacchetto scaricato, non sta nei repository
<cristian_c> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Emab_> se quel pacchetto esiste e non lo vede che fare? Perchè sono certo di aver installato quei pacchetti
<fabio_cc> Emab_, se torni dal tuo pc controlliamo cosa è installato e cosa no
<fabio_cc> Emab_, così è impossibile
<Emab_> ok. Mi scusi :-) La ringrazio per il tempo perso e complimenti per la Sua grande passione in Ubuntu
<cbuz> buon giorno a tutti
<fabio_cc> Emab_, nessun problema
<fabio_cc> Emab_, dal tuo pc sarà molto più semplice aiutarti
<Emab_> Allora l'unica è assicurarsi che ci siano tutti i pacchetti (brscan4 compreso) e la nuova regola..
<Emab_> Che ti dovrebbe installare questo pacchetto..
<fabio_cc> Emab_, si controlliamo cosa ha installato, la regola ci dovrebbe pensare quell'ulteriore pacchetto a crearla, ma vediamo anche quello
 * MaxFrames gnam gnam... a dopo
<Emab_> va bene.. Fabio_cc però mi ricollego domani pomeriggio. Stasera provo a fare come mi Ha detto Lei. Buona giornata e grazie per la pazienza.
<fabio_cc> Emab_, prego
<fabio_cc> buona giornata
<cbuz> buon giorno, mi sono appena avvicinato al mondo di ubuntu e sto cercando di installarlo da chiavetta su un eeepc 1005ha; ho creato su una chiavetta da 8 GB il live e riesco a fare il boot; "try without installing" parte e sembra funzionare; poi però, dopo pochissime operazioni, mi dice che non ho più spazio nel file system, che risulta essere di soli 35Mb;
<cbuz> ho provato sia con ubuntu 14.04 che 12.04
<cbuz> dove posso aver sbagliato? grazie per l'aiuto
<fabio_cc> cbuz, come hai creato la chiavetta?
<cbuz> con unetbootin-windows-581.exe
<fabio_cc> cbuz, prova http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<cbuz> e il file immagine ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cbuz> quindi potrebbe essere unetbootin che non funzia, grazie!
<fabio_cc> cbuz, prova
<cbuz> si, lo sto scaricando grazie, poi ti dico
<fabio_cc> cbuz, unetbootin su ubuntu l'ho provato e funziona, su windows non l'ho mai provato, magari hai impostato qualche parametro in maniera errata
<fabio_cc> cbuz, anche se in verità non saprei cosa
<cbuz> in effetti ora che mi ci fai pensare c'è un solo parametro per i mb da riservare se vuoi preservare i file nei diversi riavvii; potrebbe essere che sia meglio mettere 0 in modo che non si salvi nulla, cmq provo grazie 1000!
<fabio_cc> cbuz, quanto avevi messo?
<cbuz> credo 5 o 10 mb
<fabio_cc> cbuz, o metti 0, oppure metti spazio sufficiente
<fabio_cc> cbuz, ecco allora è tutto spiegato
<cbuz> ok, è quello che pensavo
<fabio_cc> cbuz, se metti zero, hai una live non persistente, perdi tutte le modifiche che fai
<cbuz> certo, ma dovrebbe poi andar bene per installare su HD
<fabio_cc> cbuz, se assegni spazio, ad esempio 4 GB, puoi salvare impostazioni, file personali, applicativi installati tramite il software center, etc...
<fabio_cc> cbuz, certo, quello lo puoi fare comunque
<fabio_cc> cbuz, se la vuoi solo provare, va bene 0
<cbuz> un'altra cosa, avevo provato a far partire gparted ma diceva che dovevo essere root e non so come fare a entrare come root
<ExPBoy> !Zroot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Zroot'
<ExPBoy> !root
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<fabio_cc> cbuz, dove hai provato a far partire gparted?
<cbuz> da home, interfaccia grafica
<cbuz> premetto, sono solo 2 giorni che guardo linux, ho 64 anni e non sono + così pronto...
<cbuz> ho qualche idea di cosa possa essere perchè conosco un poco di unix
<fabio_cc> cbuz, sistema installato, oppure in live? Avevo capito che ancora non eri riuscito ad avviarlo
<cbuz> live
<fabio_cc> cbuz, gparted dovrebbe partire senza problemi, perché in live non ti chiede nessuna password
<fabio_cc> cbuz, altrimenti prova gksudo gparted, dal terminale
<cbuz> non chiede password ma mi diceva che dovevo avere privilegi di root
<fabio_cc> cbuz, ok, prova con: gksudo gparted
<cbuz> ok
<cbuz> grazie, faccio  un po' di prove poi se ci sei ancora, ti aggiorno; grazie
<fabio_cc> cbuz, adesso sto per andare
<cbuz> buona giornata fabio,
<cbuz> se ci capita di incontrarci ancora qui, ti faccio sapere
<fabio_cc> cbuz, buona giornata anche a te
<x0kster> Buonpomeriggio a tutti! Chi mi aiuta nel configurare la scheda di rete?? Ho ubuntu 13.10 e ho una scheda PLANET WL8313, tuttavia con il comando lspci (la scheda è una pci) ottengo "Ethernet Controller; MArvell Technology Group Ltd. Marvell W8300 802.11 Adapter(rev 07)"
<Cristian_L> come posso aumentare la dimensione della partizione su cui è installato ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> x0kster, non vedi nessuna rete wireless?
<x0kster> krabador: no nessuna, dovrei installare i driver ma non so come fare..provo a riavviare l'interfaccia wireless? comunque aggiungo che sono su ubuntu 13.10 64bit
<krabador> Cristian_L, prendi il supporto di installazione, lo fai partire con "prova ubuntu" , carichi gparted, diminuisci la dimensione delle partizioni adiacenti ed ingrandisci quella di sistema
<krabador> x0kster, apri il terminale, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<krabador> !pastebin | x0kster
<ubot-it> x0kster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cristian_L> ma io ho 310 gb si kubuntu 14.04 e 3,5 di ubuntu 14.04 e ubuntu l' ho installato via terminale
<krabador> Cristian_L, le partizioni devi maneggiarle in sessione live
<x0kster> krabador: sto guardando quo http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_hostif.php?hostif=PCI e in corrispondenza di WL8313 vedo che non c'è compatibilità col kernel..ma onestamente non so quanto sia aggiornata questa tabella
<krabador> x0kster, per favore, mandami il risultato del comando che ti ho mandato
<Cristian_L> cioè che devo fare che non sono esperto su linux
<krabador> Cristian_L, non sei esperto, ed hai installato ubuntu via terminale?
<krabador> Cristian_L, kubuntu come l'hai installata?
<x0kster> krabador: te lo scrivo qui perchè non ho connessione sui quel pc, sono da altro pc :" ii linux-firmware 1.116 all Firmware for Linux kernel drivers"
<Cristian_L> krabador: ho scaricato la iso e ho usato unetbootin
<krabador> x0kster, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree, poi riavvia
<x0kster> eh ma mi serve connessione..provo con eterneth
<krabador> Cristian_L, perfetto,  fa partire la pendrive che hai fatto con unetbootin, selezioni la prova
<krabador> Cristian_L, installi gparted
<krabador> Cristian_L, e maneggi le partizioni
<krabador> x0kster, si
<Cristian_L> okay l'ho scarico ma nella chiavetta ho kubuntu
<krabador> Cristian_L, fa partire la pendrive che hai fatto con unetbootin, selezioni la prova
<Cristian_L> poi?
<krabador> Cristian_L, connesso ad internet
<krabador> Cristian_L, rileggi sopra
<MaxFrames> 13.10: ancora il problema con la tastiera usb, ma non con la ps/2!
<Cristian_L> krabador : adesso ci provo
<krabador> MaxFrames, aggiorna alla 14.04
<Cristian_L> krabador : ma c'è un metodo per installare ubuntu su tutto il disco senza chiavetta e cd?
<krabador> Cristian_L, la netinstallation
<Cristian_L> cioè che dovrei fare?
<MaxFrames> il bello e' che se prima premo un tasto sulla ps/2, e poi uso la usb, si sistema! (layout corretto)
<MaxFrames> boh. almeno so che c'e' una certa configurazione funzionante. usero' quella
<krabador> Cristian_L,
<krabador> Cristian_L, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server_and_network_installations
<krabador> Cristian_L_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<Cristian_L_> adesso faccio partire unetbootin
<krabador> Cristian_L_, diciamo che fai comunque prima, a procurarti un dvd o una pendrive
<Cristian_L_> ho una pendrive adeso mi si è aperta la finestra di prova o nstallazione di kubuntu
<Cristian_L_> clicco su prova
<dr61it> Buon giorno
<dr61it> ho scollegato una fotocamera senza preime utilizzare l'apposito comando e ora non la vedo più, la vedo solo con isusb
<Cristian_L_> come faccio a formattare una chiavetta  usb su ubuntu?
<krabador> dr61it, hai spento e riacceso il sistema?
<dr61it> si
<dr61it> ho collegato un'atra fotocamera e tutto è ok
<krabador> Cristian_L_, inserisci la pendrive, la smonti, mandi gparted, la selezioni e la formatti
<Cristian_L_> come i fa a smontarla?
<dr61it> Bus 001 Device 018: ID 04a9:3244 Canon, Inc. PowerShot SX260 HS
<dr61it> questo è quello che vede lsusb
<krabador> Cristian_L_, terminale , sudo umount /dev/sdx , dopo aver visto con sudo fdisk -l , qual'è la giusta lettera di device
<krabador> Cristian_L_, oppure la inserisci, mandi gparted, e la smonti da li, dopo averla selezionata
<krabador> Cristian_L_, poi la formatti
<Cristian_L_> ah okay
<akis24> ciao
<MaxFrames> ciao
<x0kster> krabador: rieccomi..ho attaccato il cavo eth ma nulla..come la configuro la connessione?
<pac_> buon pomeriggio ho dei problemi con la scheda wifi e prima di decidere di acquistarne una esterna volevo sentire cosa ne dite. Ho lubuntu su netbook compaq mini 3e 11 e non vedo le connessioni credo di di aver tutto a posto come driver e firmware ma niente va solo via cavo.
<pac_> rettifico compaq mini 311
<cybernova> pac_, che release di ubuntu hai?
<pac_> cybernova: 14.04
<pac_> cybernova: lubuntu però
<cybernova> pac_, allora non vedi le connessioni perchè c'è un bug...apri il terminale e dai il comando: nm-applet
<pac_> cybernova: ok
<pac_> cybernova: è fermo qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7366259/
<cybernova> pac_, si dai ctrl+c e rilancialo così: nm-applet &
<cybernova> dovresti vedere poi nel pannello in basso la connessione
<pac_> cybernova: idem come sopra tutto fermo
<cybernova> pac_, premi invio
<pac_> cybernova: fatto
<cybernova> pac_, adesso è tornato il prompt?
<pac_> cybernova: però on vedo le connessioni sarà perché sono via cavo stacco?
<pac_> cybernova: si tornato
<cybernova> pac_, dovresti vederlo lo stesso
<pac_> cybernova: purtroppo no
<cybernova> pac_, comunque hai installato i linux-firmware-nonfree?
<pac_> cybernova: mi sono fatto aiutare questa mattina e penso di si
<cybernova> pac_, prova a staccare il cavo e vedere se rileva le reti wireless
<cybernova> accendendo il wifi
<pac_> cybernova: negativo
<cybernova> pac_, fai uno screen del desktop
<pac_> cybernova: è acceso
<cybernova> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac_> stryx`_: http://imagebin.org/308328
<cybernova> pac_, guarda che la connessione la vedi, guarda in alto a destra dopo il tasto di spegnimento
<cybernova> quello è il simbolo di connessione via cavo
<pac_> cybernova: si certo ma non vedo la mia rete casalinga
<cybernova> <cybernova> pac_, dovresti vederlo lo stesso
<cybernova> <pac_> cybernova: purtroppo no
<pac_> cybernova: se clicco con il tasto sinistro mi dice che è inattiva
<cybernova> pac_, da terminale dai il comando: rfkill list all
<sebas_> ciao
<krabador> sebas_, salve
<pac_> cybernova: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7366317/
<sebas_> ho problemi con l'istallazione di lubuntu su un compaq preserio 1700 ram 128
<sebas_> versione di lubuntu 14.04 da cd
<sebas_> crascha nel momento di caricare da cd i componenti d'istallazione
<sebas_> qualcuno ha un suggerimento?
<cybernova> pac_, sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43; sudo iwlist scanning
<cybernova> con wifi attivo
<krabador> sebas_, cerca di riportare errori
<pac_> cybernova: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7366332/
<cybernova> pac_, eh vedi che funziona il wifi
<sebas_> dopo selezoione lingua e tastiera. nel momento di caricare i componenti d'istallazione crascha. riprovo e ti dettaglio il messaggio di errore
<pac_> cybernova: quindi dove sono le connessioni?
<cybernova> pac_, l'icona dell'nm-applet è rimasta uguale anche togliendo il cavo?
<MaxFrames> sebas_: hai la possibilita' di provare l'installazione da pen drive usb?
<sebas_> MaxFrames no
<cybernova> pac_, vede queste 2 reti wireless: "Digicom_4DC4" e Alice-48763177
<pac_> cybernova: no cambia d dei viciniiia rete o di altreventa il classico simbolo wi-fi ma però in griggio e non in neretto e comunque nessuna traccia della m
<pac_> cybernova: scusa ma ho problemi anche con il cursore
<cybernova> lol
<pac_> cybernova: riscrivo se non si capisce
<pac_> cybernova: la digicom è la mia ma come faccio a collegarmi
<cybernova> pac_, riscrivi quello che hai scritto prima che non ho capito
<pac_> cybernova: allora se stacco il cavo appare il classico simbolo del wifi ma in griggio e non in neretto come se fosse disattivato
<cybernova> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cybernova> che si capisce meglio
<pac_> cybernova: ok
<cybernova> e prova a fare uno screen anche quando ci clicchi sopra a quel simbolo
<cybernova> che dovrebbe uscire un menu a tendina
<pac_> cybernova: http://imagebin.org/308330
<cybernova> pac_, se ci clicchi sopra si apre un menu a tendina con tutte le reti wireless a cui puoi connetterti
<pac_> cybernova: questo è quello che esce http://imagebin.org/308331
<cybernova> pac_, cliccaci col destro
<krabador> sebas_, che cpu?
<pac_> cybernova: se clicco col destro  esce il menu della barra
<cbuz> Grazie a Fabio_cc sto procedendo con l'istallazione di Ubuntu 14.04; mi potete suggerire se sia il caso di istallare un antivirus e se sì, quale, possibilmente free?
<Riccardone> cbuz: antivirus ? lol
<cybernova> pac_, da terminale, nm-connection-editor
<krabador> cbuz, non ti serve l'antivirus
<krabador> cbuz, è un flagello windows
<krabador> !clamav | cbuz
<ubot-it> cbuz: clamav is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<krabador> ce n'è uno nel repository, giusto per esserci
<pac_> cybernova: http://imagebin.org/308332
<MaxFrames> qual e' il modo giusto/migliore per disattivare la sessione guest (lubuntu 14.04)?
<cbuz> grazie, sono nuovo all'ambiente Linux, pensavo che essendo un open source fosse + vulnerabile
<cybernova> pac_, il wifi era attivo quando hai dato quel comando?
<pac_> cybernova: si non ho toccato nulla
<cybernova> pac_, non ho idea di cosa sia successo, ma il wifi funziona
<krabador> cbuz, strano, anche il luogo comune è completamente il contrario
<pac_> cybernova: o il cavo lo disabilta?
<cybernova> pac_, no in teoria potresti sia collegarti con il cavo che con il wifi
<pac_> cybernova: rimetto su lubuntu da principio?
<cybernova> pac_, con la live hai provato se funzionava^
<cybernova> ?
<pac_> cybernova: no
<pac_> cybernova: ma cosa dovrebbe cambiare?
<cybernova> pac_, eh se rimetti lubuntu da nuova installazione alla fine non risolvi nulla se anche nella live non risolvi
<pac_> cybernova: quindi con la live posso risolvere?
<Riccardone> pac_: si usano le live apposta .. se tutto funge in live passi ad una vera installazione
<cybernova> pac_, dalla live guarda se funziona, se no, non ha senso rifare una nuova installazione di lubuntu
<sebas_> krabador il messaggio di errore di lubuntu in fase di caricamento è: caricamento di apt-cdromsetup non riuscito per motivi sconosciuti
<pac_> ok provo eventualmente metto su ubuntu dici che ho più speranze
<cybernova> pac_, prova xubuntu
<sebas_> ho già verificato il disco ma è tutto ok
<cybernova> pac_, visto che hai un netbook...ubuntu è troppo pesante
<pac_> cybernova: dici che regge il netbook non è moltom potente
<sebas_> krabador, potrebbe essere la ram insufficiente?
<cybernova> pac_, xubuntu lo regge ancora
<cybernova> provalo sempre prima in live comunque
<krabador> sebas_, prova  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<pac_> cybernova: ok allora faccio delle prove grazie mille buon lavoro!
<krabador> sempre se il lettore cd non è malfunzionante e il cd che hai già fatto non ha problemi
<cybernova> pac_, di nulla ciao
<MaxFrames> in lightdm, come posso fare in modo che non compaia il menu a tendina con la lista degli utenti locali, ma un semplice box di testo dove digitare uno username?
<MaxFrames> di default, si deve prima scegliere "Altri..." dal menu a tendina per andare al box di testo
<sebas_> avevo scricato proprio da lì lubuntu 32 bit per pc. quindi il problema non è la ram ma il cd o il lettore...
<MaxFrames> siccome il PC sara' usato solo da utenti di dominio active directory, e non da utenti locali, vorrei che fosse mostrato direttamente il campo di testo
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: per il discorso della mappatura della tastiera di ieri, avevi ragione tu, è un bug noto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<MaxFrames> :)
<krabador> sebas_, il link che ti ho passato, sono per la versione alternate
<MaxFrames> nessuno ha idea? di come si nasconde la user list all'avvio?
<krabador> MaxFrames, sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<krabador> !pastebin | MaxFrames
<ubot-it> MaxFrames: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MaxFrames> e' lubuntu.... non ho quel file
<MaxFrames> lo creo?
<krabador> MaxFrames, no
<MaxFrames> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192126 => istruzioni per ubuntu, ma mi sa che lubuntu e' diverso
<MaxFrames> disattiverei anche guest comunque
<MaxFrames> non creo il file... ok. quindi che faccio?
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: la guida che hai linkato mi sembra faccia al caso tuo
<MaxFrames> ho provato e non e' applicabile... lubuntu e' diverso
<MaxFrames> lightdm-set-defaults non esiste in quella posizione
<MaxFrames> e nemmeno lightdm.conf
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: cercali, li avrai in un'altr posizione
<Riccardone> *altra
<MaxFrames> ho cercato in google... per me in lubuntu non c'e' proprio
<Riccardone> prova a cercale lxdm.conf
<Riccardone> *cercare
<Riccardone> e lxdm-set-defaults
<MaxFrames> che disastro si sta rivelando quest'esperienza con lubuntu :(
<MaxFrames> due giorni che mi/vi sto rompendo testa e p.....
<MaxFrames> toh! risolto! :)
<MaxFrames> ho creato io lxdm.conf
<MaxFrames> coi valori segnati.... e funge
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: sei partito in 5° comunque ... potevi provare una Xubuntu prima magari, Lubuntu è veramente minimale ...
<MaxFrames> mi serve minimale
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: minimale = massimo sforzo :)
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: la scelta di una distribuzione Linux è fondamentali per l'uso che si vuole fare del PC sulla quale poi andrà installata ...
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: è inutile installare RedHat Server su un netbook credo ...
<krabador> MaxFrames, minimale = essenziale. con ubuntu si va da un minimo ad un massimo, si puo' tranquillamente scegliere
<krabador> MaxFrames, se poi devi per forza usare una macchina che ha la stessa età di un ragazzo al liceo
<MaxFrames> esagerato :P
<krabador> è un'altro tipo di discorso
<MaxFrames> a 8 anni si va ancora alle elementari
<Riccardone> !chat | krabador
<ubot-it> krabador: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> in 8 anni, lo sviluppo software va avanti, ed aumentano i compromessi da accettare
<krabador> MaxFrames, ^
<MaxFrames> e ti pareva.... la user list e' sparita, ma ora non mi prende piu' il login di dominio :((((((((((
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: meglio no ? Un pensiero in meno ...
<krabador> MaxFrames, rimuovi quello che hai fatto
<MaxFrames> lo scopo di nascondere la userlist e' proprio che gli utenti si logghino come domain users
<MaxFrames> scrivendo solo lo username (senza "dominio\") e la password
<MaxFrames> watz! risolto anche questo
<MaxFrames> occorre aggiungere una terza direttiva a lightdm.conf
<MaxFrames> greeter-show-manual-login=true
<Riccardone> MaxFrames: lo vedi ? stai andando benone ... e tu che ti eri scoraggiato tanto ...
<MaxFrames> apparentemente non cambia nulla, di fatto funziona tutto ora
<MaxFrames> nel senso che ho riavviato, scritto lo username di dominio, password, e entra
<MaxFrames> quel che mi scoraggia e' la difficolta' estrema di fare tutto
<krabador> MaxFrames, bene, sei sulla buona strada per scrivere un blog
<MaxFrames> lo faro' perche' anche io avro' bisogno di ricordare quel che ho fatto
<MaxFrames> dovro' ripeterlo n volte
<krabador> l'italiano l'hai imparato da piccolo, ma un'altra lingua si impara col tempo
<krabador> sta a te decidere se hai voglia di imparare la lingua
<MaxFrames> oddio... ora tutto funziona tranne che avevo messo i domain admin nei sudoers con sudo visudo e non va
<MaxFrames> com'era per i gruppi? $DOMINIO\\GRUPPO ALL=(ALL)ALL vero?
<MaxFrames> aaaaah! ho messo un solo "\" !!!! :D :D
<MaxFrames> non posso crederci... sto per VINCERE! :D
<leogar> salve! vorrei saper se la versione 14.04 è compatibile con windows8
<krabador> leogar, non devi installarlo al suo interno
<Riccardone> leogar: definisci "compatibile" ?
<MaxFrames> leogar: intendi installando con wubi?
<leogar> si!
<krabador> leogar, se il tuo pc con win8 ha uefi, puoi installare nel pc la 64bit
<MaxFrames> non so per certo ma non vedo perche' non dovrebbe andare
<krabador> !uefi | leogar
<ubot-it> leogar: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> leogar, installare dentro windows è assolutamente sconsigliato, in quanto hanno tagliato wubi
<krabador> non è piu' sviluppato e supportato
<leogar> ho provato a disattivare UEFI ma non completa l'istallazione!
<MaxFrames> non lo sapevo
<krabador> leogar, devi usare boot repair
<MaxFrames> c'e' ancora wubi nella iso al momento
<leogar> quindi devo usare prima boot repair, poi riavviare?
<krabador> leogar, cosa succede alla fine dell'installazione ?
<krabador> leogar, devi disabilitare uefi secure boot, iniziare l'installazione
<leogar> mi da errore!
<krabador> leogar, posta l'errore
<leogar> ok atra poco!
<krabador> MaxFrames, per togliere l'utente guest all'avvio, senza sobbarcarti nient'altro, basta andare a modificare /home/utente/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<krabador> cambiare il parametro di guest_default
<leogar> nometype object has no attribute get_info! mi questo!
<leogar> mi dice questo
<krabador> MaxFrames, per togliere l'utente guest all'avvio, senza sobbarcarti nient'altro, basta andare a modificare /home/utente/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<krabador> cambiare il parametro di guest_default
<ric67> ciao a tutti
<ric67> ho un problema con una scheda grafica intel su processore celeron n2810 qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> ric67, che problema?
<ric67> ho provato a installare 14.04 su notebook hp ma non parte la grafica..schermo nero evidentemente non ci sono driver
<jester-> ric67: scheda grafica tipo?
<ric67> intel hd
<jester-> intel è linux digeribile, non è che ha doppia scheda?
<ric67> no è integrata ho scelto il proc intel perchè avevo letto che era più facile la compatibilità ma .....invece solo nomodeset
<jester-> ric67: la live in grafica da prova ubnntu funza?
<krabador> ric67, hai fatto l'installazione, o lo schermo nero ce l'hai anche col supporto di installazione?
<ric67> grafica solo con nomodeset
<jester-> ric67: pare di capire che è pc recente sei sicuro che non abbia anche nvidia come seconda?
<Riccardone> ric67: vai con nomodeset allora, una volta installato provi i driver proprietari ...
<ric67> no tutto intel..proc celeron nuovo....dovrò aspettare sviluppi?
<jester-> ric67: al boot lo vedi il menu?
<laclac> quando ho riavviato ubuntu dopo l'upgrade dalla 12 LTS alla 14.4 LTS lo schermo appare nero con cursore lampeggiante come se avesse problemi di visualizzazione il server video
<ric67> vedo grub ma quando parto schermo nero...installazione perfettamente riuscita ma schermo nero
<krabador> laclac, quando si blocca, con ctrl alt f2 , appare un terminale ?
<jester-> laclac: eseguito da update manager?
<laclac> no nulla ho provato ctrl+alt+f2 o alt f2 o f2 f3 nulla
<laclac> si da update manager
<jester-> laclac: parti con modlita ripristio, al menu abiliti il network o rete he sia, vai in roo e dai
<Riccardone> ric67: dalle opzioni di grub prova a partire con nomodeset
<jester-> laclac: sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get-dist-ugrade
<laclac> come si fa a farlo partire in modalità ripristino se non arrivo ad un prompt?
<jester-> laclac: se avevi aggiunto ppa procedi pure a nuova installazione
<ric67> si con nomodeset parte ovviamente grafica 4.3 e tutta scatti
<jester-> laclac: al boot lo vedi il menu grub?
<Riccardone> laclac: da grub, scegli, safe mode
<laclac> no
<laclac> nessun menu grub
<Riccardone> laclac: allora è andato il bootloader
<laclac> avvia una sequenza di boot e poi alla fine si blocca con schermo nero e cursore lampeggiante
<laclac> si vedono i vari servizi che partono in modalità testuale poi alla fine schermo nero con cursore blinking
<krabador> laclac, avevi grub prima ?
<laclac> si
<jester-> !ripristino | laclac
<ubot-it> laclac: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> laclac, avvia il pc, e mettiti a premere shift
<laclac> ok vado a provare il ripristino
<krabador> laclac, se ti appare grub, scegli la seconda opzione dall'alto,e dentro di essa , recovery mode
<laclac> con shift premendolo di continuo o mantenendolo premuto al boot non succede nulla, procede sino al punto dove si blocca
<laclac> scrollano tutte le riche di avvio servizi vari e poi alla fine schermo nero con cursore lampeggiante
<krabador> shift destro?
<laclac> ho provato con il sinistro e poi alternavo entrambe, riprovo con quello destro
<laclac> nulla anche con il destro, altri suggerimenti da verificare?
<MaxFrames> il bello di linux e' che quando hai risolto i problemi ti senti Dio onnipotente :P
<laclac> già, non vorrei arrendermi e installare sopra opensuse o altra distribuzione trovandomi bene con ubuntu
<cbuz> quit
<Garp> ciao
<laclac> ciao
<Garp> ho installato giorni fa la 14.04 e tutto bene fino a stamattina non va più unity
<Garp> avevo messo anche compiz e tt bene fino a stamattina
<Garp> posso riparare il tutto con il dvd d'installazione?
<cybernova> !unityreset | Garp
<ubot-it> Garp: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Garp> ho provato ma non va
<nuovoRob> ciao a tutti,devo installare Ubuntu 14.04 LTE su un notebook 64bit con Windows 7. Qualche raccomandazione? Fa tutto da solo? c'e' qualche opzione fra cui devo scegliere? GRAZIE!!!
<cybernova> !installazione | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cybernova> Garp, hai provato questo? Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Garp> no questo no lo avevo letto ma credo che il problema sia qualcos'altro nel terminale mi ripete ricorsivamente un errore
<cybernova> Garp, che errore ti ripete?
<Garp> poi se clicco su invio mi ridà la riga normale ma dopo un po ripete l'errore
<Garp> ora faccio ripartire il nb e ti dico
<Garp> grazie intanto
<cybernova> di nulla
<Garp> prima volta in chat :)
<cybernova> comunque io ti consiglio anche di provare quello che ti ho suggerito prima per resettare unity
<Garp> ok ho visto che sul walpaper se clicco tasto desto si apre il menu e posso andare su impostazioni
<Garp> da li posso mettere la connessione internet
<Garp> unity --reset mi dice che unity non è installato
<Garp> strano fino a ieri sera c'era
<cybernova> Garp, quel comando è per ubuntu versione < 12.10
<Garp> lo installo?
<Garp> ah ok
<cybernova> <cybernova> Garp, hai provato questo? Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Garp> ok
<nuovoRob> ciao, qualcuno sa dirmi come si crea un cd dopo aver scaricato il file ISO ? GRAZIE!!
<Garp> l'errore che ti dicevo cmq è [sdb] Assuming drive cache:write through
<Garp> Asking for cache data failed
<cybernova> nuovoRob, è possibile anche creare una chiavetta usb se vai meglio
<nuovoRob> grazie cybernova, ma devo creare il CD dopo aver scaricato il file ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso e non so come fare con Win7 senza software terzo.
<cybernova> nuovoRob, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Garp> cybernova: dconf ecc.. mi error: cannot autolunch D-Bus without x11 $Display
<cybernova> Garp, è un warning non un errore vero e proprio e non è nulla di preoccupante, mi pare sia un bug del kernel
<cybernova> Garp, cos'è che non ti funziona esattamente?
<cybernova> in unity
<Garp> cybernova: non si vede la barra sopra e il luncher
<Garp> nemmeno nelle finestre si vede la barra sopra
<Garp> cybernova: provo a riavviare
<Garp> cybernova: nulla vedo solo lo schermo con la foto
<Garp> cybernova: posso provare a riparare con il liveCD?
<jester-> !unityreset | Garp
<ubot-it> Garp: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> !ripristino | Garp
<ubot-it> Garp: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Garp> ok provo a riparare col cd grazie
<Garp> cybernova: grazie
<cybernova> Garp, di nulla
<francomos1> ciao
<francomos1> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<francomos1> e che canale e?
<jester-> francomos1: assistenza su sistema linux ubuntu
<krabador> !topic | francomos1
<ubot-it> francomos1: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<francomos1> ?
<francomos1> multisala dove sta?
<jester-> francomos1: mica che in irc ci sono solo canali abusivi per scaricare
<dr61it> Non riesco ad accedere alla fotocamera e questo è quello che vede lsusb Bus 001 Device 018: ID 04a9:3244 Canon, Inc. PowerShot SX260 HS
<jester-> dr61it: la vede?
<jester-> dr61it: collegandola non succede nulla?
<dr61it> si solo il comando lsusb
<dr61it> no collegandola non succede nulla
<dr61it> mentre se collego un'altra fotocamera tutto è ok
<jester-> dr61it: allora non è compatibile, mi sa che devi andare da lettore sd
<dr61it> no è compatibile perchè per un po' di tempo tutto ha funzionato bene
<dr61it> forse è successo perchè l'ho scollegata senza utilizzare il comando apposito
<dr61it> come faccio a leggere la scheda sd
<jester-> dr61it: dovresti accertarti che la sd sia  integra
<jester-> fagliela formattare
<dr61it> windows invece la vede
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti
<Garp> cybernova: acc riparato il sistema col livecd ma il problema è rimasto non ci posso credere com'è possibile
<Garp> non vedo unity ma solo wallpaper e pur riparando non funziona
<Garp> com'è possibile?
<Garp> mi tocca reinstallare tutto da zero accidenti
<Garp> buona serata atutti
<cybernova> Garp, prova a loggarti sul terminale virtuale con ctrl+alt+f2 ed elimina la cartella .compiz e riavvia il tutto
<dr61it> Bus 001 Device 018: ID 04a9:3244 Canon, Inc. PowerShot SX260 HS
<cybernova> con il comando: rm -fR .compiz ; reboot
<dr61it> come posso accede alla fotocamera
<cybernova> rm -fR .compiz ; sudo reboot
<nuovoRob> ciao, per favore durante l'installazione di Ubuntu 14.04 LTS su Acer con Windows 7 nella schermata successiva a quella in cui chiede se installare "all' INTERNO ?? di Windows") il processo di installazione chiede di riavviare dopo aver estratto dal lettore il CD. A me riparte Windows, e l'installazione così muore... qualche aiuto? GRAZIE !!!
<nuovoRob> ciò non avveniva quando avevo Ubuntu 13.04 LTS installato PRIMA di Windows
<nuovoRob> hallo? ))
<akis24> sera
<Ozzyboshi> ciao akis24 ti ricordi di me?
<krabador> Ozzyboshi, non è il posto per vendette
<motore> buona sera a tutti, ho installato da pochi giorni la 14.04 lts  in sostituzione della 12.04lts... però non c'è più skype.
<motore> COme posso fare per trovare skype? Devo aggiungere un altro repository?
<krabador> motore, si, software-properties-gtk , da terminale
<krabador> motore, tab altro software
<krabador> abiliti repositories partner di canonical
<krabador> chidi correttamente
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<tony> salve, ho ubuntu 14.04 con doppia scheda grafica(intel-nvidia)...installando prime mi si inceppa il pc dopo un pò di tempo; mentre installando bumblebee sembra che facendo optirun glxgears gli FPS non siano reali, ma molto bassi
<Ozzyboshi> krabador, che intendi?
<krabador> Ozzyboshi, la maggior parte delle volte, dopo "ti ricordi di me?" parte un colpo di pistola
<Ozzyboshi> ma forse nei fils
<Ozzyboshi> dilms
<Ozzyboshi> films
<akis24> Ozzyboshi: siamo in supporto qui  e due
<Ozzyboshi> ho solo salutato
<akis24> bene
<Ozzyboshi> di solito si risponde: ciao Ozzyboshi come va
<akis24> Ozzyboshi: ho salutato in generale quando entro
<Ozzyboshi> io ho visto che avevi appena scritto te e ti ho salutato di persona
<akis24> Ozzyboshi: e sistemo altro anche quindi puo' capitare legga dopo
<Ozzyboshi> te non hai letto dopo, te hai risposto che siamo in  supporto e due
<krabador> non litigate...
<akis24> Ozzyboshi: hai letto in chat prima ?
<Ozzyboshi> si hai salutato
<Ozzyboshi> dopo io ti ho salutato di persona
<Ozzyboshi> a questo punto di solito
<Ozzyboshi> non risponde che siamo in supporto e due
<akis24> !chat | Ozzyboshi
<ubot-it> Ozzyboshi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ozzyboshi> un saluto non è ammesso quindi?
<Ozzyboshi> questi bot sono inutili, non sai scrivere da te?
<akis24> grazie del saluto
<Ozzyboshi> ti dirò sono pure irritanti
<Ozzyboshi> conveersare con un bot è molto irritante
<krabador> Ozzyboshi, i bot sono utili, quando si persevera su concetti ovvi
<akis24> Ozzyboshi:  te sai leggere invece di continuare in supporto ?
<krabador> Ozzyboshi, e non sai quanto server
<Ozzyboshi> lo stesso dicasi per te
<akis24> la differenza e che io invito te a chiacchierare in chat ...
<krabador> Ozzyboshi, ma perchè te la sei presa
<Ozzyboshi> e chi se la prende
<krabador> di la si sta tanto comodi per tutte queste cose
<krabador> ci siamo tutti
<emab> Buonasera a tutti. Eseguire il comando sudo apt-get autoclean è come eseguire la pulitura disco su Windoes?
<emab> Windows
<motore> krabador, ok grazie risolto
<krabador> motore, di niente
<krabador> emab, no, cancella la cache dei pacchetti
<emab> Nella cache cosa viene salvato?
<krabador> emab, i pacchetti degli aggiornamenti
<krabador> emab, di base, vengono scaricati in una cartella cache
<krabador> emab, e poi installati
<krabador> se non rimossi, rimangono in quella cartella
<krabador> in forma di pacchetti , anche dopo l'installazione
<emab> Se avvio qesto comando non perdo programmi od impostazioni, giusto?
<emab> Libero solo spazio dal disco.
<krabador> emab, no, non perdi nulla
<krabador> emab, liberi lo spazio occupato dalla cartella cache dei pacchetti degli aggiornamenti
<Guest94358> salve a tutti
<Guest94358> ci sono canali in cui parlare in generale di software libero e open source?
<cybernova> !chat | Guest94358
<ubot-it> Guest94358: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Guest94358, puoi venire nel nostro canale chat, e in questo server ce ne sono anche altri
<Guest94358> cybernova: thanks!
<Guest94358> krabador: ce ne sono altri?
<krabador> Guest94358, #linux-it
<krabador> Guest94358, ma tendenzialmente li' dentro sono seriosi
<Guest94358> krabador: sto cercando chat per parlare sia di software che di apps per cellulari
<krabador> Guest94358, beh, app per cellulari, hanno vari canali
<krabador> Guest94358, #android,#android-root,#android-dev
<krabador> Guest94358, ed altri, di team di sviluppo
<Valgio63> Scusate, vorrei risolvere un problemino che mi assilla con la 14.04 : account utente si apre dopo un quarto d'ora, anche se uso la live, mentre se la uso su un altro pc và al volo! Se lancio unity-control-center user-accounts da terminale mi restituisce , dopo un bel po', questo: ERROR: [/home/valter/.ecryptfs] does not exist ERROR: Configuration invalid. Ma perchè solo sul mio pc?
<krabador> come #cyanogenmod
<Guest94358> krabador: ne parlano sempre in ambito open source o sono libere?
<krabador> Guest94358, tenenzialmente in ambito opensource, si
<Valgio63> Aiuto!!! Nessuno mi sa dare una spiegazione e/o mano? Sono io lo sfigato?
<krabador> Valgio63, scusami, che pc ?
<Guest94358> krabador: perfetto!!! allora ci do un'occhiata. gazie :)
<krabador> Guest94358, ci sono anche i canali dei vari altri os mobile , come #jolla,#sailfishos,#tizen
<krabador> Guest94358, sono tutti in inglese
<krabador> Guest94358, #ubuntu-touch
<Guest94358> krabador: acc...nemmeno uno in italiano?
<krabador> è quello di ubuntu per piattaforme mobile
<krabador> Guest94358, purtroppo no
<Valgio63> krabador, Me lo sono fatto pezzo per pezzo: mobo msi fm2 MA75,APU A10 -5700, 8Gb Ram ad Caviar black 0.5Tb
<Guest94358> krabador: è un peccato però
<krabador> Valgio63, ed hai installato ubuntu 14.04 da capo, o facendo i salto di versione?
<krabador> Guest94358, si , purtroppo si
<krabador> Guest94358, ma gli italiani sono alquanto pigri
<Valgio63> krabador, ho usato la Remix già fatta dal Prof. Cantaro, ma il mio collega se l'è fatta da se a partire da zero e poi l'ha salvata con Systemback. Provata anche quella, solito problema!
<krabador> Valgio63, prova la 14.04 originale
<Valgio63> Da ignorante sembra che qualche configurazione sia rimasta a metà, può essere? e Se gli dessi una dpkg config -a? )è giusto vero? o sparo cazz.)
<Valgio63> ?
<Valgio63> krabador, Comunque provo a tirar giiù, anzi l'ho già tirata, la metto su penna e poi ti dico.
<krabador> Valgio63, vai
<Valgio63> A dopo
<krabador> ok
<Valgio63> krabador: rieccomi, da live Ubuntu scaricato dal sito d ubuntu italiano, a md64, montato sulla usb3 con multisystem. Lanciato Users account, ha ruzzolato per un po' e non mi ha aperto nada!
<krabador> Valgio63, "ha ruzzolato per un po' "
<krabador> cosa ha fatto di preciso?
<Valgio63> Sai l'indicatore che gira nel frattempo che l'applicazione si apre? ha girato per un paio di secondi ed è ritornato la freccettina del mouse!
<Valgio63> Ma non si è aperto niente!
<Valgio63> E' più un cruccio che altro, perchè per il resto sembra andare tutto a mille!
<Valgio63> Fra parentesi: mi faceva la stessa cosa con la 13.10.
<Ozzyboshi> bravi bravi bella democrazia
<Ozzyboshi> unico argomento che avete
<Ozzyboshi> è il ban
<Valgio63> Ozzyboshi: dici a me?
<Ozzyboshi> nono Valgio63
<Ozzyboshi> tranquillo che chi doveva leggere ha letto
<Valgio63> Ozzyboshi: Oh, scusa, sono un vecchietto (il 63 sta per anno di nascita)ed a volte mi perdo i termini! Ovviamente non li conosco!
<Ozzyboshi> benvenuto Valgio63
<Ozzyboshi> vecchietto poco
<Ozzyboshi> a questa età ancora siamo giovani
<Ozzyboshi> però dobbiamo stare attenti a cosa diciamo perché questo è un canale di supporto e non possiamo dilungarci in questioni non strettamente inerenti all'aspetto tecnico di Ubuntu
<krabador> Ozzyboshi, questo non è il canale di risoluzione controversie,
<dr61it> è vero
<Ozzyboshi> no è di supporto
<krabador> se hai qualcosa da segnalare
<Ozzyboshi> eddaglie
<krabador> entra in #ubuntu-it-ops
<Ozzyboshi> grazie della informazione
<Valgio63> Ozzyboshi: Beh, grazie (faccia rossa)! E giovane di Linux, sto piano piano imparando, grazie a voi, al forum , a quello dell' Istitutomajorana e iffl.
<Ozzyboshi> ne terrò conto
<krabador> Ozzyboshi, se continui , devono essere presi provvedimenti
<Ozzyboshi> si nei vostri confronti di sicuro
<Ozzyboshi> bannate sul canale di chat
<Ozzyboshi> senza motivo
<krabador> Ozzyboshi, non puoi parlarne qui
<Ozzyboshi> e perché?
<Ozzyboshi> non è un canale di chat?
<Valgio63> krabador: Ripeto: sul portatile di mia figlia ( ASUS con i3) e su quello del mio collega (ASUS con AMD A8) va tutto bene! Ce l'ha con me?
<Ozzyboshi> è un canale di supporto forse?
<Ozzyboshi> ah scusate non lo sapevo
<krabador> se non entri in ops
<krabador> devo prendere provvedimenti
<Ozzyboshi> krabador, sono entrato ma non posso parlare, allora che entro a fare
<Valgio63> Dai ragazzi smettetela! A volte è capitato anche a me , sbadato!, poi apro con la persona con cui ho iniziato la discussione e continuo lì! Chiedilo a mibofra !
<Ozzyboshi> akis24, guarda che sul chan non posso parlare
<Ozzyboshi>  #ubuntu-it-ops :Cannot send to channel
<akis24> ora sistemiano Ozzyboshi
<Valgio63> krabador: torniamo a noi, che ne dici se apro un bug su launchpad? Sempre che il Tradutrtore di Google mi assista, altimenti devo aspettare mia figlia che stasera è a giro per Firenze per la notte bianca!
<Valgio63> Se è un bug!
<dr61it> dispositivo usb
<hola> ciao a tutti!
<Valgio63> hola: ciao
<dr61it> come si fa a montare un dispositivo usb
<Valgio63> Per la cronaca: User accounts si è aperto! Ora lo chiudo e lo riapro e lo cronometro!
<Valgio63> dr61it: come montare? di solito li monta da se ubuntu! O lo vuoi montare all'avvio?
<LoZioNe> hola, hola
<hola> spero passiate una buona serata :D avrei una domanda da porvi: ho installato con successo ubuntu su questo ocmputer (ora stò scrivendo da qui) ma non riesco ad accedervi se non tramite un dvd di grub
<lorenzo004> ciao
<dr61it> no, ho la fotocamera che vedo se lacio lsusb però non riesco ad accedere
<hola> volevo dunque chiedervi come posso fare si che mi si apra la schermata del dual core all'inizia quando accendo il computer!
<lorenzo004> avrei bisogno di una mano nell installazione di ubuntu tramite usb
<hola> perché ora quancdo lo accendo senza dvd mi parte windows xp!
<lorenzo004> dovrei esserci quasi
<Valgio63> hola:  reinstalla il grub! Terminale grub -install \dev\sdx dive x sta per l'hd, se ne hai uno solo normalmente è sda. se ho sbagliato qualcosa qualcuno mi corregga!
<lorenzo004> ehy, mi qualcuno puo darmi una mano per installare ubuntu tramite usb
<spartacus_72> sera
<hola> orchidea@giulia:~$ grub -install \dev\sd Il programma "grub" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install grub orchidea@giulia:~$ sudo grub -install \dev\sdc [sudo] password for orchidea:  sudo: grub: comando non trovato orchidea@giulia:~$ sudo apt-get install grub Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Errore E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/l
<Valgio63> lorenzo004: ce lo hai gia messo sopra o vuoi sapere come mettercelo?
<Valgio63> hola:  forse sudo grub -install \dev\sda poi ti chiede la password, l'avevo detto aiutattemi s eho detto stronz...!!!
<lorenzo004> ho gia' avviato l'installazione, la versione in prova e' ok, mentre se provo l'installazione definitiva, mantenendo windows 7, dopo che ho selezionato intalla insieme a windows, si riavvia, riparte da capo e  mi porta alla schermata dove mi chiede se voglio provarlo o installarlo
<hola> valgio63: nemmeno ma grazie 1000 per l'aiuto!! ora che mi ci fai pensare potrebbe essere il fatto che non è installato il grub!!!! provo ad installarlo in altro modo!
<Valgio63> hola:  è esatto quello che ti ha risposto sudo apt-get install grub
<hola> ma mi da anche quello problemi!!!
<Valgio63> hola: Guarda quì : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=400426
<Valgio63> hola: di che tipo?
<hola> grazie mille!!! la guida è perfetta!!!!
<hola> mi ci vorrà un po' per seguirla ma sono sicuro di riuscirci!!!
<hola> :D
<hola> grazie 1000
<hola> buonanotte
<Valgio63> krabador: rilanciato, ha girato per vanti secondi, ori ti dico fra quanto lo apre!
<Valgio63> hola: Notte
<Valgio63> FranK_: non è che hai la partizione EFI per caso?
<Valgio63> Scusa UEFI?
<Valgio63> lorenzo004: scusa ho sbaglkiato persona, non è che hai la partizione UEFI per caso?
<Valgio63> lorenzo004: Ovvero si avvia tramite bios o no?
<lorenzo004> Da bios ha sempre la precedenza l'usb e ogni volta si avvia Ubuntu
<Valgio63> lorenzo004: Ok, quindi non hai la UEFI, Hai fatto prima una partizione dedicata per installarci Ubuntu accanto?
<Valgio63> lorenzo004: Io MAI usato istalla accanto ad Ubuntu, anche perchè di solito lascio una partizione NTFS (DATI) visibile poi da tutt'edue i SO
<lorenzo004> Purtroppo non so distinguere tra uefi e altro. Mi sembra di avere la schermata classica dove si sceglie la priorita' nel boot. Inoltre non ho fatto una partizione dedicata. Ho windows 7, gia' partizionato di suo. Quando chiedo di installare senza cancellare windows, non mi chiede di modificare le partizioni
<Valgio63> lorenzo004: Di solito ridimensiono la partizione di Windows, creo quella di Ubuntu (35 G sono enormi!) poi creo quella di swap(per quando congeli il pc, ma si può fare anche in altro modo, e la partizione dati. Poi installo Ubuntu scegliendo Altro. )
<saltabecca> scusate ho 2 browser firefox 29 e adesso chromium,sull'ultimo nn finziona java perchè? Necessita un'altra installazione?
<lorenzo004> Ma nella partizione dove va Ubuntu non ci dev'essere niente per funzionare?
<Valgio63> lorenzo004: Una guida ben fatta, passo passo (da imbecilli alle prime armi, se ci sono riuscito io!) la trovi quì: http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=358&Itemid=33  Senza fare pubblicità a nessuno! E tanto altro nel Forum di Ubuntu. Per esmpio questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<lorenzo004> Ho veramente necessita' di operare sulle partizioni? Se gia' ci sono non lo dovrebbe installare lo stesso? Quello che voglio dire e', perche' mi torna alla schermata iniziale?
<Valgio63> lorenzo004: No, deve essere vuota, tanto poi durante l'installazione te la formatta lui! Se leggi la prima guida che ti ho detto, vedrai che è molto più semplice di quanto pensi, giuro!
<Valgio63> lorenzo004: scusa: ma dopo averlo installato al riavvio, la togli la penna usb?
<Valgio63> Sennò ti riparte la live!
<jon_> ciao a tutti  ho  bisogno di un grande aiuto
<Valgio63> lorenzo004: ovvero lo hai installato, ma da bios la precedenza ce l'ha la usb e quindi riarte da capo!
<lorenzo004> Grazie per i link. Per l'altra domanda, non tolgo la chiave, l'unica volta che l'ho tolta e' partito windows.
<Valgio63> lorenzo004: Allora non ti aveva installato il grub!
<lorenzo004> Il grub?
<akis24> !grub | lorenzo004
<ubot-it> lorenzo004: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jon_> ho appena installato ubuntu  14.04 LTS e il mio nuovo dac usb  viene riconosciuto ma non suona  -  chi mi aiuta
<Valgio63> Una volta installato, ti presenta una schermata di avvio che ti permette di scegliere con cosa partire, di predefinito è Ubuntu, quello si chiama grub2
<Valgio63> jon_: in alto: impostazioni audio e sull'ingresso scegli dove hai attaccato il dac!
<jon_> l'ho fatto ma non suona
<akis24> jon_:  vedi se ti serve qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/303062/ubuntu-12-10-no-usb-sound-output-for-audiolab-q-dac
<lorenzo004> Vi ricordo pero', e scusate, che una volta che arrivo allo step dell'installazione dove mi chiede se voglio installare ubuntu alongside windows o no, e io scelgo alongside, mi si riavvia dopo pochi secondi. Credo che non lo installi proprio. Credo che li' dovrebbe lavorare molto di piu'. O no?
<Valgio63> jon_: il resto dell'audio va?
<jon_> si
<Valgio63> lorenzo004: Eccome se lavora di più! A seconda dei sistemi da 7(il mio) ai 20 minuti!. E poi ti deve chiedere un bel po' di cose! Fra le tenmte il nome e la password!
<Valgio63> jon_:  controllato a settare il volume della periferica?
<lorenzo004> Quindi il problema e' li', no? Non puo' essere un problema di grub o di partizione.
<Valgio63> Direi che è lì, ma mi ricordo che i sistemi che hanno Windows7 devono essere trattati in altro modo. Spesso hanno una partizioncina di avvio ed è obbligatorio partizionare i dischi a mano. Mi sembra che anche questa eventualità sia scritta sulla guida.
<jon_> dove lo setto il volume - come player uso  audacius
<lorenzo004> Ok. Grazie
<lorenzo004> Ci provo
<lorenzo004> Ciao a tutti
<Valgio63> jon_:  dove prima, vedrai che in alto c'è anche il volume della periferica (p.e. se hai una webcam con il microfono vedrai che variando il volume c'è un indicatore che si muove con la tua voce, Come sugli indicatori a led dei vecchi amplificatori.
<Valgio63> jon_: Sai i VU meter?
<Valgio63> krabador: Ci sei sempre?
<krabador> si Valgio63 dimmi
<Valgio63> krabador: Piu o meno l'ho lnciato alle 13 ed ancora non mi si è aperto! Ganzo eh?
<Valgio63> Ora sono le 21!
<Valgio63> XD
<krabador> Valgio63, hai un chipset della serie 9xx di amd?
<jon_> nemmeno  con ii  test suono di prova - dx  -  sx   si sente
<Valgio63> Da live è più lento, direi ecco, si è aperto adesso, alle 24, quindi ci ha messo 11 minuti! Mah!
<krabador> jon_, dpkg -l | grep alsa
<krabador> !pastebin | jon_
<ubot-it> jon_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Valgio63, allora, ricapitolami un attimo, precisamente il problema
<Valgio63> krabador: da dove lo vedo? IL manuala edella mobo ce l'ho in cantina! Comado? sudo lshw?
<krabador> Valgio63, allora, sudo lshw
<Valgio63> krabador: Va' che roba! E' ancora li che ci pensa! Facciamo una cosa: esco dalla live e rientro normale che va meglio, anche perchè non mi ha detto un bel niente!
<Valgio63> A fra poco
<jon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369058/
<Valgio63> krabador, http://pastebin.com/GQti1RLK
<krabador> jon_, sudo apt-get install alsa-tools
<krabador> jon_, alsamixer
<krabador> e vedi che dice
<Valgio63> krabador, non mi sembra. o no ci ho capito una mazza?
<jon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369099/
<jon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369099/
<jon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369099/
<krabador> jon_, vasta
<krabador> basta
<krabador> jon_, alsa-mixer
<krabador> jon_, da terminale
<vice_> non si installano i programmi da ubuntu softer center
<krabador> vice_, sei correttamente connesso?
<Valgio63> krabador, Scusa, che imbecille! è una MSI-FM" A75MA-E35, quidni il chipset è un A75!!!
<vice_> ciao krabador
<krabador> Valgio63, perfetto
<vice_> si connesso
<vice_> sto usando anche deluge
<krabador> vice_, allora chiudilo, manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> vice_, da terminale
<vice_> buon 1° maggio anche a te
<krabador> !pastebin | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> grazie vice_
<krabador> Valgio63, allora, come ti chiedevo prima, risintetizzami con chiarezza la situazione
<vice_> ok provo
<vice_> krabador  si è bloccato anche il terminal   100% [Connessione a mirror.crazynetwork.it
<krabador> vice_, allora, chiudi il terminale,
<Valgio63> krabador, ok: Ilsistema va alla grande, solo quando apro Account utente ci mette un bel po' prima di aprirsi. Poi ho fatto il backup con Systemback (Remastersysy non lo sviluppano più e si blocca in fondo con la 14.04) e creo la .iso Se la provo (Dopo averla montata su usb con Multisistem o Unetbootin)sugli altri computer Account Utente va alla grande, se la provo sul mio ci mette una decina di minuti! Idem, lo abbi
<Valgio63> amo visto prima, con la versione originale scaricata da Ubuntu.
<krabador> vice_, software-properties-gtg
<vice_> da terminale?
<jon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369138/
<krabador> vice_, si, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> vice_, da terminale
<jon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369138/
<krabador> vice_, selezioni , server principale
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> vice_, sudo apt-get update
<vice_> comando non trovato
<vice_> fatto
<jon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369138/
<krabador> vice_, ssoftware-properties-gtk
<krabador> vice_, software-properties-gtk
<vice_> niente
<krabador> jon_, non ripetere il comando
<krabador> jon_, non sudo apt-get install alsa-MIXER
<krabador> ma solo alsa-mixer
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> jon_, sta attento
<vice_> ok, ma è softer e aggiornamenti
<vice_> sto ri settando il miglio server
<krabador> vice_, ti ho chiesto di mettere il server principale per un motivo preciso
<Valgio63> krabador, Te l'ho detto, è diventata una questione di principio! Tanto prima o poi vinciamo noi XD
<krabador> Valgio63, :D
<vice_> ok scusa, non ti avevo visto
<vice_> aggiornamento della cache in corso
<vice_> sta scaricando un bel po
<jon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369160/
<krabador> jon_, seleziona, dall'interno di alsamixer, la tua periferica
<krabador> e vedi se i volumi sono a posto
<krabador> e non ci siano mute
<Valgio63> krabador, lo vogliamo considerare un bug? Anche perchè, visto che come ti ho detto ho usato la remix del prof., sul sito del Majorana non son l'unico che ha avuto questo problema e lo ha segnalato! Ed anche alcuni lo avevano con la 13.10 come me!
<krabador> Valgio63, piuttosto che al professor maiorana, segnalalo allo staff ubuntu
<krabador> Valgio63, prova a mandarlo da terminale
<krabador> per vedere messaggi
<krabador> durante il caricamento
<Valgio63> krabador, L?HO FATTO SUL FORUM, CA...to ZERO! O lo devo segnalare da qualche altra parte? DIMMI DOVE!
<krabador> Valgio63, allora mandami un attimo il link del forum
<Valgio63> krabador, tel'ho detto all'inizio, se ricordi, l'uni ca cosa che i dice è ERROR: [/home/valter/.ecryptfs] does not exist ERROR: Configuration invalid
<jon_> scusa per l'ignoranza dove trovo alsamixer
<Valgio63> krabador,
<krabador> Valgio63, hai la partizione criptata?
<Valgio63> krabador, ok un attimo
<Valgio63> krabador,  nein
<krabador> Valgio63, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Valgio63> krabador, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=578382
<vice_> krabador finito ke faccio? ,  cosi cosa si è aggiornato?
<krabador> vice_, manda il risultato su pastebin
<Valgio63> krabador, wow, tutto in inglese! Che bello!
<krabador> Valgio63, eh, è la procedura ufficiale
<krabador> altrimenti parla con qualcuno del team sviluppo
<krabador> in #ubuntu-it-dev
<Valgio63> krabador, grazie, altra cosa nuova imparata!
<vice_> la finestra si è kiusa sola
<Valgio63> krabador,  casomai in quale sezione , secondo te, Harware driver bugs?
<jon_> krabador  per cortesia dove trovo alsamixer per settarla
<krabador> Valgio63, Reporting non-crash hardware and desktop application bugs
<vice_> krabador che faccio?
<krabador> vice_, ti ho scritto 2 volte, di incollare in pastebin il risultato del comando
<krabador> vice_, apri il terminale , rimanda sudo apt-get update
<vice_> ok
<krabador> ed incolla il contenuto in pastebin
<krabador> prima di chiudere
<Valgio63> krabador, ok , opzione 7! A questo punto cerco di sintetizzare e aspetto la mia traduttrice ufficiale: mia figlia!
<krabador> Valgio63, :D
<Valgio63> Tanto mi rimane tutto in xchat2
<krabador> Valgio63, aspetta, che ti faccio mandare da terminale
<krabador> in modo da vedere messaggi
<Valgio63> krabador, ovvero?
<krabador> se apri quella finestra da terminale, appaiono delle linee di esecuzione, e se ci sono errori, vengon scritti con chiarezza
<vice_> krabador ok fatto non lo avevo mai usato pastebin è nuovo?
<krabador> !pastebin | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Valgio63> krabador, ovvero : terminale e poi unity-control-center user-accounts ?
<krabador> vice_, tra poco pastebin va a votare
<vice_> lo sai che voglio imparare ma piano piano , che significa votare?
<Valgio63> vice_, che è talmente tanto che è lì che è quasi maggiorenne!
<vice_> wow,
<vice_> non lo avevo capito  hahahahhaaaaa
<vice_> forte
<vice_> io sono piccolo del mondo linux anzi appena nato
<Valgio63> krabador, allora va bene quel comando? perchè l'unica cosa che da è quie due errori ripetuti per 4 volte!
<jon_> io sono ancora in stato embrionale
<krabador> Valgio63, si, apri il terminale, unity-control-center user-account
<krabador> Valgio63, unity-control-center user-accounts
<krabador> Valgio63, copia tutto
<krabador> e pastebinna tutto
<Valgio63> krabador, ok lo faccio e appena apre te lo mado
<jon_> krab  dove  trovo alsamixer
<krabador> Valgio63, puo' essere una questione di driver video
<krabador> jon_, hai mandato un pastebin dopo averlo mandato
<krabador> jon_, già te lo sei scordato?
<krabador> jon_, oltretutto il pastebin non era necessarion
<krabador> jon_, apri il terminale, scrivi semplicemente alsa-mixer
<vice_> krabador , devo scappare
<vice_> grazie
<krabador> vice_, il pastebin
<krabador> per favore
<vice_> devo fare qualcosa prima di chiudere???  il paste bin lo fatto poco fa
<krabador> vice_, ma non l'hai mandato
<Valgio63> krabador, partito. Ah! Ci avevo pensato, sembra che mi usi gli open , che per il resto vanno alla grande! Con la 12.04 non riuscivo a far funzionare l'audio sul monitor HDMI!
<krabador> Valgio63, le apu, e la tua cpu lo è, sono supportate meglio con i driver amd
<vice_> ti dico di si
<Valgio63> krabador, Nemmeno con i suoi scaricati da AMD.
<krabador> vice_, non hai incollato il link in canale
<krabador> se non incolli qui, non hai mandato nulla
<Valgio63> krabador, Quindi provare a mettere i fgrlx?
<Valgio63> krabador, da Driver aggiuntivi?
<vice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369277/
<krabador> Valgio63, si, driver aggiuntivi
<vice_> sorry
<krabador> vice_, perfetto , adesso, i repositories, non hanno problemi
<krabador> puoi sicuramente installare i software senza problemi
<Valgio63> krabador, Domani provo sulla versione di prova nell'altra partizione! Casomai ci risentiamo!
<krabador> vice_, puoi installare lo stesso i programmi, da terminale
<krabador> Valgio63, non puoi  installare i driver video nella versione di prova
<krabador> per farli funzionare , c'è bisogno di riavvio
<krabador> vice_, nel terminale, mandi sudo apt-cache search nomeprogramma
<krabador> vice_, ed in base ai risultati, sudo apt-get install nomeprogramma
<Valgio63> krabador, Io ho due partizioni: una la uso per lavorare, sull'altra ci installo le nuove release, le personalizzo e quando va tutto bene, creo l'iso e le installo sulla mia e sugli altri pc, anche a lavoro.
<vice_> devo scappare grazie... a dopo scusami
<krabador> jon_, una volta aperto alsa-mixer, devi selezionare la periferica
<krabador> Valgio63, ah, è un os installato
<krabador> ok
<jon_> non la fa selezionare
<Valgio63> krabador, Fatto così dall'inizio: sarò paranoico!
<krabador> jon_, se non la fa selezionare, non la vede
<krabador> jon_, non la vede il sistema
<krabador> Valgio63, fai bene
<krabador> Valgio63, fai i tuoi esperimenti
<jon_> non c'e modo di farglela vedere
<krabador> jon_, apri alsamixer, e con f6
<krabador> si seleziona la card
<Valgio63> krabador, quando avevo il vecchio pc, sono riuscito a far andare la vecchia scheda video 9200 grazie a delle impostazioni datemi direttamente da uno degli sviluppatori dei driver ATI! E con l'inglese di Google!
<krabador> Valgio63, la 9200 va tranquillamente con i mesa
<Valgio63> krabador, Alex Deucher, mi sembra che si chiamasse!
<krabador> Valgio63, a patto di mettere una distro leggera
<Valgio63> krabador, Alex Deucher, mi sembra che si chiamasse!
<krabador> io no, non mi chiamo alex deucher
<krabador> con tutto il rispettop
<Valgio63> krabador, usavo la 11.04! Ho cominciato con Linux con quella! E il monitor 1920x1080! Niente effetti grafici! Ma poi è andato avanti fino a Gennaio!
<Valgio63> krabador, tel'ho detto: prima o poi vinciamo noi XD
<krabador> bene
<krabador> purtroppo l'ultimo catalyst che supporta le 9200 , sono anni che non è piu' supportato da xorg
<Valgio63> Già!
<Valgio63> Ma comunque era ormai vetusto, Xp ci metteva mezz'ora a caricare! Adesso ci mette un minuto! E devo ancora upgradare con un Crucial!
<Valgio63> SSD
<Valgio63> A proposito dileggera: la conosci Slitaz?
<Valgio63> krabador, Ovviamente nuova macchina, ma lo stesso WXP della vecchia, non reinstallato!
<Valgio63> Ci ho messo un po' pero.....
<krabador> Valgio63, slitaz è 35 mega di live
<krabador> leggerissima
<Valgio63> Esatto! La uso quelle poche volte che devo andare in hombanking su una macchina non mia, p.e. all'estero o in albergo!
<Valgio63> Mi sta larga sulla mia vecchia Verbantim da 128M||
<Valgio63> krabador, http://pastebin.com/AWJsLaA6
<Valgio63> krabador, visto?
<krabador> Valgio63, quell'errore non è normale
<krabador> Valgio63, è una installazione post salto di versione, o da 0 ?
<Valgio63> da 0
<Valgio63> Poi personalizzata, ma volendo posso ricominciare d'accapo! Domani,
<Valgio63> Tanto ho l'altra partizione!
<jon_> krab selezionata la sheda ciudo terminale - lo riapro e mi da sempre la scheda  audio interna del pc
<krabador> jon_, devi verificare che una volta selezionata, i volumi siano corretti, e non ci siano mute
<krabador> poi vai in controllo volume
<krabador> con il task in alto a destra
<krabador> Valgio63, veramente sicuro di non aver spulciato per la partizione criptata?
<Valgio63> krabador, no, cavolo, come lo controllo? Mai voluta la partizione criptata, che me ne faccio?
<fede> ciao a tutti, ho un problema qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> fede, chiedi
<fede> ciao krabador... vorrei installare ubuntu in dual boot con vista ma non mi compare la possibilità di installarlo a fianco di vista....
<krabador> fede, la partizione di vista, è ibernata?
<fede> ho solo C e non riesco a ridimensionare la partizione...
<jon_> niente da fare
<fede> manco con gparted
<krabador> jon_, manda lsusb
<krabador> !pastebin | jon_
<ubot-it> jon_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Valgio63> fede, non è che non l'hai smontata prima?
<krabador> fede, sei in live adesso?
<fede> no son su vista
<krabador> fede, allora, manda il supporto di installazione in boot, selezione "prova ubuntu"
<krabador> carichi gparted
<fede> ma è un iso (scusa sono nuovo...)
<krabador> fede, come hai mandato gparted?
<fede> con usb
<krabador> fede, ecco, mandi la usb in boot
<krabador> scegli "prova ubuntu!
<fede> prova ubuntu senza installare giusto?
<krabador> si
<fede> ok e poi?
<jon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369434/
<krabador> jon_, non te la vede, mi dispiace
<krabador> jon_, hai detto che è usb, giusto?
<Valgio63> fede, e poi lanci gparted
<jon_> si ed e '  collegata con usb
<krabador> jon_, che hardware è?
<fede> cioè dici che gparted da dentro ubuntu riuscirà meglio che gparted da boot?
<krabador> fede, da usb, puoi entrare qui
<fede> perchè da boot partiva ma non riuscivo a ridimensionare C
<krabador> e far vedere cosa succede
<fede> ah si?!
<krabador> si
<fede> wow non lo sapevo
<fede> allora ci provo
<krabador> con ethernet non ci sono problemi
<krabador> fede, cosi' come con molte schede wifi
<fede> il mio wifi va con ubuntu
<fede> quindi riavvio con ubuntu e torno qui giusto?
<krabador> fede, e allora a posto
<krabador> si
<krabador> fede, ubuntu in live
<fede> ok grazie
<jon_> PS AUDIO  - NuWave DAC
<fede> si ok
<Valgio63> krabador, ne riparliamo domani, oggi è successo di tutto e sono cotto! Pure la batteria della macchina out of order due ore prima di un appuntamento! E' tutto il giorno che corro come un forsennato!
<fede> ok grazie
<krabador> Valgio63, che storia
<fede> brb
<krabador> Valgio63, come hai fatto per la batteria?
<krabador> fede, a tra poco allora
<Valgio63> Comprata, cambiata!
<krabador> ed hai fatto tardi=
<krabador> ?
<Valgio63> Amici, ottima Banner a meno di 80 Euri!
<Valgio63> No, in perfetto orario, ma che corsa!
<Valgio63> Ci sei domani?
<krabador> Valgio63, si, dovrei, ma in pomeriggio
<Valgio63> Ok, ci risentiamo domani pomeriggio! Notte e grazie per adesso!
<krabador> ciao Valgio63
<krabador> :)
<fede> eccomi krabador
<krabador> bene, allora, apri il terminale
<krabador> fede, manda sudo gparted
<jon_> grazie di cuore a tutti  per l'aiuto -  buona  notte
<fede> gparted partition editor?
<krabador> jon_, mi spiace
<krabador> jon_, torna comunque
<krabador> jon_, puo' esserci qualcuno che ha affrontato il tuo stesso problema
<jon_> siete fantastici
<jon_> non mollero adesso
<jon_> by
<krabador> :)
<krabador> coap
<krabador> ciao
<fede> sudo gparted non ce l-ho
<krabador> fede, scusami, che usb stai usando?
<fede> non ce l ho su chiavetta
<fede> ho lanciato quello di ubuntu
<fede> nella live
<krabador> fede, "ho lanciato quello di ubuntu!
<krabador> fede, sei qui in sessione live , o no?
<fede> si
<krabador> fede, che versione di ubuntu, è , quella con cui hai fatto la live?
<fede> l-ultima scaricata dal sito
<fede> 14.04
<krabador> fede, allora apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo gparted
<fede> ok
<fede> poi_
<krabador> ti si aprirà il programma, fai uno screenshot, con il tasto stamp, che finisce in Immagini,
<krabador> !imagebin | fede
<ubot-it> fede: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> e lo mandi qui
<fede> k
<fede> http://imagebin.org/308420
<krabador> fede, ha un punto esclamativo
<krabador> fede, se clicchi sopra, puoi vedere informazioni
<fede> ok faccio un altra foto
<krabador> perfetto
<fede> http://imagebin.org/308421
<krabador> fede, allora, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<krabador> chiudi tranquillamente gparted
<fede> chiuso
<krabador> quando ha finito il comando, rimandi sudo gparted
<fede> e dove lo metto il comando? scusa sono nabbo
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> poi , quando ha finito, sempre da terminale, sudo gparted
<krabador> e vedi che dice
<fede> cosa vuol dire da terminale?
<krabador> mi prendi in giro?
<fede> no purtroppo...
<fede> e la prima volta che installo ubuntu
<fede> sorry
<krabador> il terminale
<krabador> lo apri
<krabador> e mandi il comando
<fede> fatto
<fede> mi sembra uguale a prima
<krabador> fede, che dice gparted?
<krabador> sempre sudo gparted
<fede> si si
<fede> voui immagine_
<fede> ?
<krabador> fede, puoi incollare il risultato di sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<krabador> !pastebin | fede
<ubot-it> fede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede> http://imagebin.org/308422
<krabador> fede, sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<krabador> fede, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> per quest'ultimo, non serve che mandi l'immagine
<krabador> puoi caricare una tab in firefox
<krabador> !pastebin | fede
<ubot-it> fede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> andare in questo sito, incollare, premere paste, ed incollare qui il link
<fede> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369666/
<krabador> fede, allora, adesso rimandami un'immagine di gparted
<krabador> fede, sudo gparted
<fede> http://imagebin.org/308424
<krabador> fede, allora, chiudi gparted
<krabador> e sempre da terminale
<krabador> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<krabador> pastebin del comando
<fede> k
<fede> fatto
<fede> poi?
<krabador> fede, mandami il risultato del comando con pastebin
<fede> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369702/
<krabador> fede, bene allora adesso di nuovo sudo gparted
<fede> mi sembra come prima
<fede> c-e sempre il punto esclamativo con lo stesso errore...
<fede> >*
<krabador> fede, tasto desto, e fammi vedere le opzioni
<krabador> tasto destro sulla partizione /dev/sda1
<fede> kk
<fede> http://imagebin.org/308426
<krabador> scusami fede , sulla barra della partizione
<krabador> il rettangolone in alto
<krabador> con il tasto destro ti compaiono delle opzioni
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-01
<fede> e quello
<fede> stesso errore
<krabador> fede, la partizione è ibernata
<fede> e quindi?
<fede> cosa devo fare?
<krabador> fede, devi chiudere correttamente una sessione win
<fede> e poi dici che risolvo?
<krabador> fede, non puo' essere vincolata
<krabador> e puo' essere gestita
<krabador> dal partizionatore
<fede> faccio delle prove
<fede> ti ringrazio veramente tanto
<fede> sei stato gentilissimo
<fede> e buon lavoro!
<fede> non vedo l-ora di usare ubuntu
<krabador> fede, figurati
<krabador> torna, tranquillamente
<krabador> quando hai fatto
<fede> ciao e grazie ancora
<fede> ok
<krabador> ciao
<fede> ciao
<superalleprme> domanda... (buona notte a tutti) dopo aver scaricato tor come faccio ad installarlo su ubuntu 14.04?
<krabador> superalleprme, leggi la documentazione tor
<krabador> !tor | superalleprme
<ubot-it> superalleprme: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<superalleprme> grazie mille!
<pasqualersty83> come si scaricano i driver x il sony vaio con ubuntu
<massimo> buongiorno a tutti
<massimo> ho istallato lubuntu non riesco ad istallare la java e il flash player
<Guest84147> 14.04 su sempron 3200+ è lenta
<tony__> salve, ho un pc con doppia scheda grafica(intel-nvidia 740M) e ubuntu 14.04.installando i driver proprietari nvidia-331 e selezionando la GPU, dopo un pò di tempo il pc si blocca e devo forzatamente spegnerlo...qualche suggerimento?
<tony__> anzi mi correggo..dopo neanche 15 sec dall'accensione del pc, il puntatore e tutto il resto si impalla
<tony__> invece se seleziono la intel, nessun problema
<dogo81> buongiorno a tutti raga
<dogo81> e buy
<dogo81> buon primo maggio :)
<dogo81> ciao a tutti raga...e buon primo maggio..:)
<cristian_c> l'hai già detto :P
<dogo81> azz.. nn mi era comparso....ho il netbook in festa stamattina...
<dogo81> XD
<dogo81> domandone....sulla 14.04 è possibile mettere un'icona della stampante nella barra superiore?... che magari compaia solo quando lanci una stampa?
<laserbuntu> ciao chi mi può spiegare come verificare le proprità avanzate della scheda wirless
<cristian_c> dogo81, barra superiore?
<cristian_c> dogo81, ah, indicatore nella barra di notifica?
<dogo81> cristian_c: ...effettivamente mi sono spiegato un pò alla cazzo...su distro di qualche anno fa.. nn ricordo di che anno però... quando lanciavo una stampa mi partiva un'icona di notifica della stampante dove potevo visualizzare la coda di stampe ed eventualmente fermare quelle che nn volevo stampare...
<cristian_c> dogo81, mi ricordo anch'io che c'era in release passate
<cristian_c> anche se non so se dipende dal de
<dogo81> non so se sia un'applet o qualcosa del genere..comunque compariva nella barra superioriore vicino all'orologio...
<cristian_c> dogo81, scusa, ma di quele de stiamo parlando?
<dogo81> uhm...perdona l'ignoranza...de sta per?
<cristian_c> dogo81, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<dogo81> ahhhhh ok cristian_c
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> comunque non serve mettere un'icona quando stampi ti compare la notifica
<dogo81> uhm... ho gnome
<ExPBoy> si ma a prescindere dal de
<cristian_c> dogo81, gnome-shell?
<dogo81> ExPBoy:  a me non compare nessuna notifica.. lancio la stampa ma non compare nulla
<ExPBoy> non ti esce una notifica con la stampa in corso?
<dogo81> cristian_c: ... non ho modificato nulla cristian_c .. l'ambiente grafico è quello che ha ubuntu di defaul...anche perchè nn me ne intendo abbastanza per andare a modificare certe cose... XD
<cristian_c> dogo81, hai detto gnome
<dogo81> si ExPBoy ... nessuna notifica di stampa in corso..
<ExPBoy> allora usi unity
<cristian_c> dogo81, controlla
<dogo81> spe spe..cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> dogo81, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> dogo81, in un terminale
<dogo81> si si cristian_c
<dogo81> fin li ci arrivo... :)
<cristian_c> dogo81, che esce?
<ExPBoy> e che esce?
<cristian_c> lol
<dogo81> esce...ubuntu
<ExPBoy> ok usi unity
<dogo81> ahh ok...
<cristian_c> eh
<ExPBoy> uhm
<dogo81> comunque...lancio la stampa e...l'unica cosa che esce è il foglio di stampa stampato... XD
<ExPBoy> ma dai?
<cristian_c> !info indicator-printers
<ubot-it> indicator-printers (source: indicator-printers): indicator showing active print jobs. In component main, is extra. Version 0.1.7daily13.03.01-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 30 kB, installed size 179 kB
<cristian_c> lol
<dogo81> ExPBoy:  almeno quello esce... XS
<dogo81> XD
<cristian_c> dogo81, installa il pacchetto
<ExPBoy> bon
<dogo81> ok..spe
<dogo81> dice che è già installato.. Oo
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> e chi l'ha installato?
<dogo81> io di sicuro no ExPBoy ..ma di sicuro non compare nessuna notifica di stampa..
<ExPBoy> che sia stato cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> -,-
<ExPBoy> dogo81: per curiosità che stampante hai?
<dogo81> brother  mfcj265w
<ExPBoy> ok
<dogo81> ho installato i driver a parte pechè nn me la riconosce...fortuna che è stato abbastanza semplice...ma cmq funziona sia in stampa che in scansione...
<cristian_c> dogo81, indicator-application è installato
<cristian_c> ?
<dogo81> ora controllo cristian_c
<dogo81> yes cristian_c
<pinko> buongiorno a tutti è possibile installare firefox 29 con la vecchia interfaccia dopo averlo rasato azero ?
<dogo81> se vado in stampanti----->visualizza coda di stampa--- mi compaiono tutte le stampe che ho fatto...quindi anche quello va...
<jester-> pinko: weltall lo ha fatto
<pinko> e se si come?
<jester-> pinko: spostati in chat e vedi se risponde
<jester-> !chat | pinko
<ubot-it> pinko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pinko> ok grazie
<dogo81> in applicazioni di avvio è presente e flaggata solo indicator application
<cristian_c> dogo81, http://askubuntu.com/questions/453488/printer-indicator-missing-in-ubuntu-14-04
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-printers/+bug/1304434
<cristian_c> lol
<dogo81> cristian_c: è un bug quindi? o il mio inglese fa schifo?
<cristian_c> dogo81, apri tutti e due i link
<dogo81> cristian_c: I tried to start it manually by: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/indicator-printers/indicator-printers-service
<dogo81> quindi manualmente viene fuori...
<cristian_c> dogo81, prova
<dogo81> cristian_c: ... quale comando dovrei dare quindi?
<cristian_c> dogo81: -cristian_c: I tried to start it manually by: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/indicator-printers/indicator-printers-service
<dogo81> cristian_c:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7371675/
<cristian_c> dogo81, stesso problema anche in live?
<dogo81> cristian_c:  in live nn mi riconosce la stampante...l'ho installata coi driver brother quando ho installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> dogo81, prova a installarli lì
<dogo81> sulla live dici?
<cristian_c> dogo81, yess
<dogo81> ok..vado e torno
<LoZioNe> Buongiorno a tutti
<FedericoGenioDel> hi all, i've a question: is possible put the graphics of fedora spin-xfce on ubuntu? tks =)
<cristian_c> !english | FedericoGenioDel
<ubot-it> FedericoGenioDel: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<FedericoGenioDel> scusate
<ExPBoy> notato -it?
<cristian_c> lol
<FedericoGenioDel> si, deformazione professionale parlare inglese xD
<FedericoGenioDel> dunque io volevo mettere su ubuntu la grafica di fedora spin-xfce, è possibile?
<FedericoGenioDel> il link è il seguente: http://spins.fedoraproject.org/xfce/
<cristian_c> FedericoGenioDel, che io sappia, non so
<cristian_c> FedericoGenioDel, ma qui non trattiamo software esterno ai repository
<ExPBoy> FedericoGenioDel: usare fedora no?
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<FedericoGenioDel> no perchè a me serve un derivato di debian e di redhat
<FedericoGenioDel> *e non di redhat
<FedericoGenioDel> pero allo stesso tempo volevo quella UI
<ExPBoy> FedericoGenioDel: comunque sei nel canale sbagliato
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> FedericoGenioDel, beh, somiglia leggermente all'interfaccia di xubuntu
<cristian_c> dock compresa
<cristian_c> FedericoGenioDel, l'unica cosa che ti posso dire è usare xubuntu, cambiare tema icone, o quello che ti serve
<cristian_c> per il resto c'è la chat
<FedericoGenioDel> ok grazie mille per l'aiuto =) buona giornata a tutti
<frascu> Salve a tutti! :)
<f4ben0x> ciao a tutti :)
<Guest47768> Ho ubuntu 12.04 e quando avvio il gestore aggiornamenti non mi dice che è possibile eseguire l'avanzamento di gestione. Ho controllato le impostazioni e sono corrette. Cosa posso fare?
<LupoDeiCieli> Ciao a tutti :))
<massimo> su lubuntu ho istallata  open sdk java 7 rumtime ci sono dei siti che mi chiede di istallare la java perche?
<krabador> va installato anche il plugin per il prowser
<massimo> ok grazie
<lilianaB> salve,chi mi aiuta ad installare un tar,gz su ubuntu 12.04? non riesco col comando  ./ configure
<lilianaB> nessuno?
<f4ben0x> lilianaB, ./configure senza spazio
<ViCe95> lilianaB: nella cartella c'è il file configure?
<lilianaB> bash: ./configure: File o directory non esistente
<lilianaB> no,nn c'è il file configure
<ViCe95> lilianaB: di che pacchetto si tratta?
<f4ben0x> lol nel readme cosa c'è scritto?
<lilianaB> nessun readme purtroppo
<lilianaB> è un lan messenger
<ViCe95> lilianaB: quali file ci sono
<lilianaB> ViCe95: è un tar gz per un lan messenger multipiattaforma
<ViCe95> lilianaB: quali file ci sono dentro l'archivio ?
<lilianaB> ViCe95: ci sono: imageformat lib  e il run_sh(che nn si avvia neanche da terminale
<ViCe95> lilianaB: che errore dà il run_sh?
<lilianaB> ViCe95: nessun errore,si apre un sec e si chiude
<f4ben0x> lilianaB, come lo esegui?
<lilianaB> ViCe95: cercavo un lan messenger compatibile ubuntu e windows
<ViCe95> lilianaB: non ci sono file come INSTALL ecc.. ?
<ViCe95> lilianaB: come si chiama?
<lilianaB> f4ben0x: doppio click su sh....esegui,o esegui nel terminale,ma nn parte
<ViCe95> lilianaB: lancialo da terminale
<lilianaB> ViCe95: si chiama quickmessage
<ViCe95> lilianaB: aprilo dal terminale
<lilianaB> entro nella cartella col terminale,se do il comando col solo nome del file run.sh non parte
<lilianaB> comando non trovato
<ViCe95> lilianaB: scrivi ./run_sh?
<f4ben0x> dai sh run.sh oppure ./run.sh
<lilianaB> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<lilianaB> che faccio? ne cerco un altro?
<ViCe95> lilianaB: hai i permessi il run_sh?
<lilianaB> ViCe95: si,li ha
<ViCe95> lilianaB: anche quello di esecuzione?
<lilianaB> ViCe95: si,anche quello
<f4ben0x> lilianaB, per caso c'è anche il file QuickMessage?
<lilianaB> f4ben0x: si,è l'eseguibile a forma di rombo
<f4ben0x> lilianaB, da terminale dai ./QuickMessage
<lilianaB> asp
<Guest91418> salve a tutti
<f4ben0x> ciao Guest91418
<Guest91418> in realtà mi chiamo massimo, ma il sistema mi ha cambiato il nome
<lilianaB> f4ben0x: si è aperto,ma nn ho come configurarlo
<Guest91418> sono un principiante, e volevo sapere se questo è il canale dell supporto?
<ViCe95> Guest91418: si
<f4ben0x> lilianaB, in che senso non hai come configurarlo?
<Guest91418> grazie
<f4ben0x> Guest91418, prova ad usare un altro nick, sicuramente massimo è già registrato ;)
<Guest91418> come faccio?
<lilianaB> f4ben0x: si apre la maschera,ma non posso settare le porte,ne verificare il funzionamento,nn c'è nulla
<f4ben0x> dai /nick nickchevuoi
<f4ben0x> lilianaB, fossi in te ne cercherei uno più recente, questo mi pare di capire che è fermo da un bel pò
<Guest91418> ecco grazie
<Guest91418> no
<f4ben0x> max1984, ora va meglio :)
<max1984> ok
<lilianaB> f4ben0x: già,lo credo anche io,ma nn trovo quello che cerco,uno che vada in linux su una macchina e  windows sull altra
<max1984> volevo chiedervi una informazione
<max1984> ho installato ubunto 3 giorni fa, ma non so come ho fatto, non ho più windows 8
<lilianaB> cmq grazie a tutti,ne cerco un altro
<f4ben0x> lilianaB, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_LAN_messengers
<lilianaB> ViCe95:   f4ben0x  buona giornata
<ViCe95> lilianaB: esiste lan messanger
<lilianaB> ViCe95:  ottimo,ma nn va con unity purtroppo
<ViCe95> lilianaB: http://lanmsngr.sourceforge.net/downloads.php#linux
<max1984> mi spiego meglio, non so come ho fatto, ma il pc parte direttamente con ubuntu
<ViCe95> lilianaB: ok, io non uso unity.
<lilianaB> ViCe95:  ok,grazie cmq
<max1984> ora mi serve anche la parte win8, o almeno i file, e non so come fare per recuperarli. grazie
<ViCe95> lilianaB: prego, prova nel software center
<f4ben0x> lilianaB, visto il link?
<lilianaB> f4ben0x:  si,stavo guardando adesso
<ViCe95> max1984: hai installato ubuntu su una partizione o su tutto l'hd?
<hart_> salve
<f4ben0x> max1984, se ti servono solo i file ti basta entrare nella partizione di windows dal file manager
<hart_> qualcuno in linea
<f4ben0x> hart_, hola
<LoZioNe> hart,ciao
<hart_> ciao a tutti vorrei capire perche nella versione corrente di ubuntu non c'è la libreria ffmpeg
<lilianaB> f4ben0x:  almeno 5 compatibili win/linux...li provo,grazie ancora
<f4ben0x> lilianaB, figurati ;)
<hart_> tale libreria è in elenco nel gestore pacchetti ma non la installa
<max1984> vice95: non so, penso su tutto l'hd
<f4ben0x> max1984, se è su tutto l'hd allora hai sovrascritto anche win8
<ViCe95> max1984: quando hai installato è comparso l'avviso affianca a windows, sovrascrivi windows ecc.. ?
<max1984> vice95: no........ o almeno non l'ho visto o non ci ho fatto caso
<ViCe95> max1984: che ubuntu hai installato?
<max1984> l'ultima versione
<max1984> ho fatto il download 2 giorni fa
<ViCe95> max1984: quante partizioni hai?
<max1984> bella domanda........... non sono riuscito a capirlo
<_Fly_> ciao a tutti
<ViCe95> max1984: nella barra laterale in basso come ultime icone ci dovrebbero essere degli hard disk
<f4ben0x> _Fly_, ciao
<max1984> Vice 95: si le app che ho scaricato
<max1984> Vice95: Gparted?
<ViCe95> max1984: no
<ViCe95> max1984: apri un terminale
<max1984> vice95: ok
<ugone> max1984,    in un terminale da gnome-disks
<ViCe95> max1984: scrivi df e dimmi l'output
<ViCe95> !paste | max1984
<ubot-it> max1984: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<_Fly_> sto avendo qualche problema nell'installare ubuntu nuovo su un nuovo laptop dell xps 15 con preinstallato win8
<f4ben0x> _Fly_, che genere di problema?
<ViCe95> _Fly_: perchè?
<_Fly_> quando appare la lista delle partizioni, è vuota
<_Fly_> e non mi fa scegliere niente, probabilmente usa il nuovo sistema di partizioni
<_Fly_> gpt si chiama?
<krabador> _Fly_, controlla per uefi
<krabador> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<_Fly_> uefi è abilitato, ho provato a disabilitarlo
<_Fly_> mettendo legacy
<ViCe95> _Fly_: prova a creare una partizione da windows con fs ext3
<_Fly_> ah quindi devo crearla prima da qui... ma come si fa con win8?
<max1984> vice95: scusa ho fatto come faccio a postartelo?
<ViCe95> !paste | max1984
<ubot-it> max1984: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<max1984> vice95: ok quindi mi devo registrare?
<ViCe95> _Fly_: penso sia quello il problema , fino a windows 7 funzionava gparted, prova con win 8
<_Fly_> gparted per win?
<_Fly_> o devo farlo dalla live?
<ViCe95> max1984:  no, devi inserire solo un nome ,incollare l'output e darmi il link
<ViCe95> _Fly_: puoi scegliere se farlo da live oppure da win8
<_Fly_> ok, ma in quel caso uefi devo cmq tenerlo disabilitato?
<ViCe95> _Fly_: sinceramente, non lo so,prova
<_Fly_> ok, allora riavvio e poi in caso mi rifaccio vivo da dentro la live ;)
<hart_> vi saluto alla prossima
<ViCe95> max1984: fatto?
<max1984> vice95: prova http://paste.ubuntu.com/7372937/
<ViCe95> max1984: pare che tu abbia sovrascritto win
<ViCe95> max1984: apri una cartella
<max1984> vice95: ok, dove e come?
<ViCe95> max1984: controlla nella barra a sinistra sopra il cestino cosa c'è?
<max1984> vice95: ci sono tutte le app, devo aprire file?
<ViCe95> max1984: ci sono buone probabilità che hai cancellato win con tutti i suoi file.
<max1984> vice95: ok........... tutti i file? non ho nessuno possibilità di recuperare qualcosa?
<ugone> max1984, in un terminale da gnome-disks    probabilmente hai cancellato tutto ma con questo comando vedi graficamente gli hd
<ViCe95> max1984: non penso sia possibile
<max1984> ugone: come posto la schermata?
<ugone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ugone> max1984, hai un solo hd vero?
<max1984> ugone: http://imagebin.org/308474
<max1984> ugone: non riesco a capire cosa sono gli altri dispositivi
<Fly80> ciao ragazzi, sono dentro la live, uefi [ abilitato, ma l-installer [ partito lo stesso
<Fly80> ora provo con gparted
<ugone> max1984, clicca la partizione 3 e guarda cosa dice
<Fly80> ecco, con gparted mi fa vedere le partizioni
<Fly80> da sda1 a sda6, la piu grande e' la sda5
<max1984> !mage
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mage'
<max1984> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ViCe95> Fly80: vedi qui https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CFEQtwIwAw&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D1Exxh-mAXsQ&ei=_lBiU9-QEoKktAah6YDADg&usg=AFQjCNFGbz7UeW9vZ1iFEUIOxseKQ6lUTA&sig2=Mh_tiLlI9CgH6u_UrUksVg&bvm=bv.65788261,d.Yms
<Fly80> faccio  anche io
<Fly80> il disco fisso in realta' ha gia' win8 preinstallato
<max1984> ugone: http://imagebin.org/308477
<Fly80> guardo il video
<krabador> Fly80, devi disabilitare avvio rapido,in win8, perchèalla chiusura mette il disco in ibernazione
<krabador> Fly80, poi disabilita uefi secure boot
<krabador> Fly80, fai partire la procedura di installazione della 14.04 64bit
<krabador> Fly80, e alla fine ripara il boot loader con boot repair
<ugone> max1984, direi che hai spianato tutto
<max1984> ugone: bene
<max1984> sono contentissimo
<Fly80> krabador: allora riavvio e rifaccio partire senza uefi, il problema [ che parted dell-installer non mi vede le partizioni, mentre gparted si'
<krabador> Fly80, hai disabilitato avvio rapido, in win8?
<Fly80> inoltre tenderei a mantenere  il win8
<Fly80> sarebbe uefi boot
<krabador> no
<Fly80> allora vedo sul setup
<Fly80> del bios
<krabador> Fly80, no
<Fly80> e dove
<krabador> proprio in win8
<max1984> esiste un corso linux per principianti?
<Fly80> ah, ok, allora riparto su win 8 e dove lo disabilito
<ugone> si
<Fly80> non lo conosco win8
<ugone> aspe
<max1984> ugone: e dove lo trovo?
<ugone> max1984, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice è uno
<ugone> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/ questo è un'altro
<krabador> Fly80, dalla schermata Start spostate il puntatore nell’angolo in basso a sinistra e fate clic con il tasto destro del mouse
<Fly80> ah ok
<krabador> Fly80, seleziona la voce Pannello di controllo e digita nella casella di ricerca in alto a destra ali (le prime tre lettere della parola alimentazione)
<ugone> con questi due copri il 90%
<Fly80> disabilito quello e puree uefi, kabrador
<ugone> se non ti basta
<krabador> Fly80, seleziona la voce Cambia comportamento dei pulsanti di alimentazione
<krabador> Fly80, nella nuova finestra fai clic su Modifica le impostazioni attualmente non disponibili
<krabador> Fly80, in basso togli il segno di spunta all’opzione Attiva avvio rapido (scelta consigliata
<Fly80> ok
<krabador> disabilita questo, ed in bios , secure boot
<max1984> ugone: ok Grazie
<Fly80> okey. Dopodiche', il arted dell-installer riuscira' a vedere la tabella delle partizioni?
<max1984> ugone: mi serve sapere, posso crearmi una macchina virtuale con windows 8 o 7 ?
<ugone> max1984, cmq chiedi qui in canale
<max1984> o devo rifare una partizione e installarlo?
<ugone> puoi mettere virtualbox e mettere win poi li sopra
<ugone> licenze di win permettendo
<Fly80> riavvio e vediamo che succede
<Fly80> a fra poco
<max1984> ugone: ora lo scarico
<nuovoRob> salve a tutti
<nuovoRob> c'è qualcuno?
<nuovoRob> per favore, non riesco a installare 14.04 LTS con questa procedura: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop  Qualcuno sa dirmi perchè dopo il riavvio il mio notebook entra in windows 7 senza opzione di scelta del sistema operativo?
<max1984> !quit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quit'
<Fly80> krabador:  ho disabilitato l'avvio rapido e il secure boot
<Fly80> difatti parted mi ha fatto vedere le partizioni
<Fly80> ora stavo pensando però se togliere del tutto win8 oppure no..
<Fly80> e poi mi chiedevo come mettere le partizioni, avendo un secondo disco ssd /dev/sdb
<mauro> Buona Giornata :) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7373255/
<Fly80> o fare erase completo e fargli decidere a lui... che mi consigliate?
<nuovoRob> per favore, non riesco a installare 14.04 LTS con questa procedura: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop  Qualcuno sa dirmi perchè dopo il riavvio il mio notebook entra in windows 7 senza opzione di scelta del sistema operativo?
<krabador> Fly80, se fai fare a lui, si gestisce l'intero disco
<krabador> Fly80, manda un'immagine del partizionamento
<krabador> !imagebin | Fly80
<ubot-it> Fly80: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabenox> nuovoRob, perché molto probabilmente non è stato installato grub, quindi entra in live e reinstallalo
<krabador> !grub | Fly80
<ubot-it> Fly80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> Fly80, scusa
<krabador> !grub | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> nuovoRob, segui il link del ripristino
<nuovoRob> grazie, guardo subito : ))
<nuovoRob> grazie krabador, rimango molto perplesso perchè ero riuscito a installare 12.04 LTS e avevo la scelta al boot. Poi, nello stesso notebook riformattato dall'assistenza Acer, quindi con Win7 pulito, ho tentato installare 14.04 LTS ma non è avveuta la stessa cosa come con 12.04 LTS. Hai qualche idea del perchè?
<krabador> nuovoRob, che opzioni hai scelto durante la procedura d'installazione?
<nuovoRob> il ripristino del GRUB prevede l'uso di Ubuntu, che io non posso usare perchè il mio notebook non lo installa
<krabador> nuovoRob, leggi bene,
<krabador> entrare in sessione live, non è ubuntu installato.
<nuovoRob> ho provato sia scegliendo "istalla all'INTERNO di Windows" che scegliendo una partizione creata appositamente con il pannello di controllo di Windows
<krabador> nuovoRob, ubuntu non si puo' installare in partizioni create dal pannello di controllo di windows
<krabador> nuovoRob, se hai fatto partire il supporto di installazioe dentro windows, non hai eseguito un 'installazione reale
<nuovoRob> no, ho provato sia con Wubi da Windows che direttamente dal LiveDVD
<krabador> nuovoRob, ecco, cosa hai fatto di preciso, passo passo, con il live dvd?
<nuovoRob> inserendo il DVD e accendendo il computer, il DVD parte normalmente
<nuovoRob> 1) acceso il computer 2) scelto "Installa Ubuntu"
<nuovoRob> fino alla schermata di scelta "Installa all'INTERNO di Windows" (che non è quello che voglio, io lo voglio DDI FIANCO a Windows, non all'INTERNO
<nuovoRob> ma un'opzione di installazione di fianco a Windows non c'e' nel DVD
<nuovoRob> cmq c'era quella e io ho cliccato su "Installa all'interno di Windows"
<krabador> nuovoRob, allora, prendi il famoso livedvd
<nuovoRob> quella parola INTERNO.....è strana, non ho capito cvome mai
<krabador> fallo partire con "prova ubuntu"
<krabador> rientra qui,
<nuovoRob> ok
<krabador> fa partire l'installazione
<nuovoRob> intendi l'installazione temporanea solo per provare Ubuntu, giusto? che si disinstalla quando arresto il computer, giusto?
<krabador> e manda uno screenshot, della scheramata
<krabador> nuovoRob, "prova ubuntu",  fa partire un sistema operativo
<krabador> nuovoRob, caricato tutto in ram, ma usabile
<nuovoRob> ok devo spegnere, riaccendere il computer con la prova di Ubuntu come hai detto, e ritorno....aspettami! :)))))))
<krabador> quando spegni la macchina, niente di quello che fai con quel sistema operativo , viene salvato nel pc
<krabador> si, non ti preoccupare
<nuovoRob> salve, rieccomi con Ubuntu 14.04 LTE Live!
<nuovoRob> la versione di prova sembra funzionare bene
<nuovoRob> ciao krabador rieccomi
<nuovoRob> ho fatto come hai detto e sono entrato con 14.04 LTE
<krabador> nuovoRob, la versione di prova, è praticamente completa, è solo confinata nella ram
<krabador> ed ha impostazioni generiche
<nuovoRob> si
<krabador> bene
<krabador> allora, fa partire la procedura di installazione
<krabador> e arriva al punto delle opzioni di installazione
<krabador> e manda una schermata
<krabador> che fai premendo il tasto stamp
<krabador> !imagebin | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nuovoRob> col secondo pulsante dall-alto della colonna delle icone_
<krabador> e usando questo sito
<nuovoRob> scusa la tastiera ha cambiato nazionalit'.....i tasti non corrispondono piu-! me ne sono accorto adesso scrivendo a te
<krabador> nuovoRob, hai la tastiera in inglese
<krabador> nuovoRob, se , nel menu di selezione di "prova ubuntu" avessi premuto f2
<krabador> potevi scegliere l'italiano
<krabador> ma non fa niente
<nuovoRob> perche non lo so....inglese.....era italiana e mai avuto questo problema prima d-ora, con 12.04 andava normale
<nuovoRob> non c-era da scegliere nulla, ho cliccato solo INSTALLA ma non c-era una finestra di scelta della lingua
<krabador> nuovoRob, sei in live, se non selezioni l'italiano, è in inglese
<krabador> nuovoRob, te l'ho dett o
<krabador> dovevi premere f2
<nuovoRob> non ho selezionato perch[ non [ comparsa la finestra
<nuovoRob> ah ok
<nuovoRob> non l-avevo letto di premere F2
<krabador> sebbene ,  appare una schermata viola, premendo un tasto , appare subito la scelta della lingua
<nuovoRob> meglio che riavvii con italiano vero_*punto di domanda(
<krabador> forse hai premuto compiulsivamnte o
<krabador> nuovoRob, dai, non fa niente
<krabador> nuovoRob, l'importante è capirsi
<nuovoRob> tengo inglese o riavvio in italiano secondo te *domanda(
<krabador> nuovoRob, puoi andare in impostazioni
<krabador> e impostare la tastiera in italiano
<nuovoRob> ok
<nuovoRob> 1 secondo
<nuovoRob> krabador eccomi fatto
<Lelo> ciao
<krabador> nuovoRob, perfetto
<krabador> nuovoRob, fa partire la procedura di installazione
<nuovoRob> la tastiera resta in inglese pero-
<Lelo> ho bisogno di aiuto in questa giornata di festa
<krabador> nuovoRob, arriva al punto della richiesta di opzioin
<krabador> fa una  schermata
<nuovoRob> krabador scusami la tastiera deve rimanere in inglese *domanda
<krabador> nuovoRob, puoi settare la tastiera in inglese
<krabador> ma non perderci tempo ormai
<krabador> *italiano
<krabador> nuovoRob, fa partire la procedura di installazione
<krabador> nuovoRob, arriva al punto della richiesta di opzioin
<krabador> fa uno screenshot
<nuovoRob> col secondo tasto dall-alto della cononna a sinistra vero_*domanda
<krabador> e manda qui il link di imagebin
<krabador> nuovoRob, il tasto , ha un nome inconfondibile
<krabador> installa ubuntu
<krabador> :D
<krabador> se in inglese, sarà install ubuntu
<nuovoRob> si, non sapevo se riavviare con la schermata di scelta o installare direttamente da questa installazione provvisoria. Comunque clicco...via!
<krabador> nuovoRob, l'installazione è identica
<nuovoRob> ok. 1( BENVENUTI clicco Italiano e AVANTI
<krabador> nuovoRob, da "prova ubuntu" hai il vantaggio che puoi usare il sistema
<krabador> nel frattempo
<krabador> nuovoRob, ti sto facendo fare questa cosa, per controola
<krabador> controllare le opzioni che ti appaiono
<nuovoRob> certo, anzi ti ringrazio non sai quanto!!!
<nuovoRob> 2( scheramta PREPARAZIONE ALL INSTALLAZIONE DI UBUNTU clicco su entrambe le caselle sotto o lascio gli aggiornamenti per dopo_
<nuovoRob> *domanda
<krabador> nuovoRob, non ti preoccupare, non ti sto facendo installare ubuntu
<krabador> ma solo controllare quella schermata di opzioni
<nuovoRob> anche se fosse, con la tua guida non mi preoccuperei  eheh
<krabador> nuovoRob, vai tranquillamente avanti, e bloccati a quella schermata opzioni
<nuovoRob> devo cliccare Scaricare gli aggiornamenti durante l-installazione o no *domanda
<krabador> nuovoRob, mi sevono un po' di informazioni in piu' , poi, se vuoi ti aiuto ad eseguire propriamente l'installazione
<krabador> nuovoRob, non ha importanza adesso quell'opzione
<nuovoRob> non la clicco quindi
<nuovoRob> certo grazie! anzi...
<krabador> vai anvanti
<nuovoRob> ho cliccato AVANTI senza aggiornamenti e senza sw di terze parti
<krabador> si, non è importante adesso
<nuovoRob> adesso m-e- comparsa la famosa schermata che ho salvato in un file PNG come faccio a mandartela_
<krabador> ma lo sarà, quando farai realmente l'installazione
<nuovoRob> ok
<krabador> !imagebin | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nuovoRob> buono a sapersi grazie
<krabador> va sul sito
<krabador> carica l'immagine
<krabador> e manda qui il link
<nuovoRob> ok
<nuovoRob> pu; darsi che il link sia questo> http://imagebin.org/308498 [ una domanda
<nuovoRob> perche all-interno di windows invece che DI FIANCO a windows per me e- inspiegabile....
<nuovoRob> pensavo di installare due sistemi operativi in modo da poter formattare windows futuramente senza che Ubuntu se ne accorga
<nuovoRob> krabador rieeccomi ho scritto il link qui sopra
<akis24> sera
<nuovoRob> sera
<akis24> nuovoRob:  d iche si tratta non ho letto se puoi ripetere ?
<nuovoRob> domanda *puo- darsi che sia in file ISO falso o no, visto che l-ho scaricato da Ubuntu.com
<nuovoRob> il mio problema e- che non riesco a installare ubuntu 14.04 LTS di fianco a windows7
<nuovoRob> krabador mi stava aiutando ma si vede che adesso e- occupato. Mi aveva detto di avviare ubuntu da dvd senza installarlo, per vedere le schermate
<nuovoRob> quindi cosi ho fatto e ho incolllato il link della schermata di scelta
<nuovoRob> http://imagebin.org/308498
<nuovoRob> solo che cliccando su ALL-INTERNO di Windows non installa, e al riavvio entra windows direttamente.
<akis24> nuovoRob: si ma sullo screen è spuntata l'opzione di installare dentro windows
<nuovoRob> Problema che non era comparso con 12.04 LTS
<akis24> nuovoRob: apri gparted sulla live
<nuovoRob> il quale 12.04 e- sparito 20 giorni fa perche- l-assistenza Acer ha riformattato il computer
<nuovoRob> si esatto DENTRO windows
<nuovoRob> non DI FIANCO e ben al di FUORI di windows
<akis24> nuovoRob:  apri gparted e posta un altro screen come hai fatto prima
<nuovoRob> http://imagebin.org/308502
<nuovoRob> akis24 krabador fatto
<nuovoRob> avevo creato con Pannello di Controllo di Win7 una partizione inizialmente di 150 Gb x Ubuntu
<krabador> nuovoRob, è considerata non allocata
<akis24> nuovoRob: hai 4 partizioni sul disco e quindi devi crearne una estesa  ops..
<krabador> nuovoRob, allora , hai 4 partizioni primarie, non ne sono consentite di piu'
<akis24> scusa krabador ..
<krabador> akis24, niente
<krabador> nuovoRob, se la partizione data, non è vuota, cancellala, al suo posto crei una partizione estesa , in cui all'interno puoi mettere una partizone chiamata DATA, della stessa grandezza
<krabador> e le partizioni che poi vai ad assegnare ad ubuntu
<nuovoRob> grazie a entrammbi per l-aiuto. DOMANDA  Quindi devo riavviare con Win7 e estendere la partizione SDA4
<krabador> nuovoRob, no, puoi fare tutto da gparted
<nuovoRob> ok
<nuovoRob> la partizione DATA ha pochi dati ma utili
<nuovoRob> non vorrei formattarla se possibile
<nuovoRob> devo farlo_
<krabador> nuovoRob, non ne puoi creare altre
<nuovoRob> ok
<krabador> 4 è il limite delle partizioni primarie
<krabador> quindi, puoi salvare il contenuto da qualche parte, eliminarla, e creare al suo posto una partizione estesa
<krabador> in cui creare una partizione chiamata DATA
<krabador> ed altre al suo interno
<krabador> una partizione estesa consente di creare altre partizioni al suo interno
<nuovoRob> ho capito. Non ricordo perche ne come la ver 12.04 si era installata senza che io sapessi delle 4 partizioni e il computer era lo stesso. Ma comunque poco inmporta per il risultato che devo raggiungere
<nuovoRob> ok
<krabador> una partizione primaria no
<krabador> quindi praticamente vai a sostituire la partizone DATA, con un'estesa, in cui dentro puoi creare DATA
<krabador> ed altre partizioni
<nuovoRob> ok
<nuovoRob> prima di cancellarla - dicasi ingrandirla - volevo vedere che file ci sono. Ma compare una finestra che dicce @Unable to access @DATA@@
<nuovoRob> Not authorized to perform operation
<nuovoRob> in inglese...
<akis24> nuovoRob: guardaci da windows allo stesso tempo deframmenti prima di ridimensionare  e poi fai come ti ha detto krabador
<nuovoRob> okey, ci vuole un po perche devo riavviare ogni volta che passo a windows
<nuovoRob> ....arrivooo....
<akis24> fai con calma nuovoRob
<nuovoRob> grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<nuovoRob> scusa, DOMANDA Prima di riavviare devo uscire dal processo di installazione o lascio come e-
<akis24> nuovoRob:  esci per sicurezza
<nuovoRob> ok grz
<nuovoRob> ciao akis24 rieccomi
<akis24> nuovoRob: fatto ?
<nuovoRob> la tastiera rimane in inglese sebbene abbia scelto ITALIANO come lingua di installazione, comunque non e- il problema principale ovviamente
<nuovoRob> ho esteso la partizione DATA faccio la schermata da gparted e incollo qui il link_
<akis24> nuovoRob: dovevi selezionare la lingia italiana .. non la tastiera all'avvio  fa' nulla comunque
<akis24> si ok posta lo screen
<akis24> lingua*
<mapreri> non è che qualcuno ha qualche idea su come si possa avviare una macchina virtuale in virtualbox attraverso il wake on lan o soluzioni simili? (si può fare con qemu ma non vedo come con virtualbox...)
<akis24> no nessuna idea mapreri
<mapreri> (con qemu si usa virsh)
<nuovoRob> akis24 ecco http://imagebin.org/308508
<nuovoRob> non so perche mi e- rimasto uno spazio non attribuito a partizioni....pazienza....
<akis24> nuovoRob: fa' nulla è pochissimo comunque
<nuovoRob> la tastiera in inglese....povero me....
<nuovoRob> con12.04 era filato tutto liscio come si dice idiot-proof eheheh tanto che c-e l-ho fatta che io da solo. Con la 14.04 questi problemi....
<nuovoRob> ok pazienza per lo spazio, semmai sistemo la cosa in un secondo tempo, come la tastiera.
<akis24> nuovoRob: ascolta dentro la partizione data che hai ?
<nuovoRob> niente, l-ho svyuotata
<nuovoRob> l-ho svuotata dei miei file non c-e- piu- niente
<nuovoRob> un file system information e un file recycle ma non mi intressano
<nuovoRob> da ubuntu non li vedo perche- non ho accesso al disco
<nuovoRob> nemmeno al disco C
<ViCe95> scusa nuovoRob:  per la tastiera prova a cliccare sull'icona En della barra superiore e selezionare it
<nuovoRob> grazie ViCe95 ma nella tendina c-e- solo EN e non c-e- altro
<akis24> nuovoRob: quella partizione  la data /sda4  deve diventare estesa
<nuovoRob> mi sa che ho scaricato in ISO bufala da ubuntu.com
<nuovoRob> DOMANDA esiste una iso non personalizzata in italia_
<nuovoRob> okey akis24 DOMANDA la lascio cosi come e-
<akis24> nuovoRob: usa gparted e cambiala in estesa
<nuovoRob> come si fa akis24
<akis24> nuovoRob: apri gparted
<nuovoRob> si quello da cui ho fatto la schermata
<nuovoRob> e- aperto
<akis24> nuovoRob: clicca sulla partizione data e poi col destro del mouse usa l'opzione smonta partizione
<nuovoRob> mi viene un menu in inglese e fra le opzioni non mostra UNMOUNT
<nuovoRob> DOMANDA sarebbe FORMAT
<akis24> nuovoRob: unmount prima
<nuovoRob> non esiste UNMOUNT nel menu tasto destro sulla partizione
<Matt_91> nuovoRob: allora è già smontato
<nuovoRob> DOMANDA in italiano UNMOUNTED come si dice
<akis24> smontare
<akis24> !partizioni | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<Matt_91> nuovoRob: smontato
<Matt_91> nuovoRob: https://translate.google.com ;)
<akis24> nuovoRob: dai una bella lettura anche  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<nuovoRob> grazie Matt/21 cercavo il termine informatico usato nel menu italiano
<nuovoRob> fatto
<nuovoRob> partizione Data UNMOUNTED e- sparita la chiave di fianco al nome del disco
<akis24> nuovoRob: ora sempre col destro del mouse  che opzioni hai
<nuovoRob> sto cercando di fare un-immagine ma non funziona [piu il tasto STAMP!
<nuovoRob> DOMANDA questo ISO che ho scaricato, secondo te puo essere una bufala
<akis24> nuovoRob: da dove hai scaricato ?
<nuovoRob> non ho avuto nessuno di questi problemi con 12.04, forse ho voluto affrettarmi per 14.04 che non e- ancora a posto
<nuovoRob> da Ubuntu.com
<nuovoRob> non da un sito qualunque nemmeno torrent
<nuovoRob> ho scaricato la ISO amd64 anche se io non ho un processore AMD ma Intel
<nuovoRob> DOMANDA sara- quello
<nuovoRob> dovevo aspettare la versione per Intel forse
<akis24> nuovoRob: il download da li va' bene se poi hai errori sulla live dovuti al download non saprei  si potrebbe controllare md5 per verificare la iso
<akis24> nuovoRob: le 64 bit hanno tutte in sigla amd
<nuovoRob> l-ho fatto dal link che mi aveva mandato prima
<nuovoRob> ho installato un programmino per Win che controlla MD5
<akis24> !md5sum | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<nuovoRob> esembrava a posto, anche se anche quel programmino ha un problema
<akis24> nuovoRob: se ne vuoi verificare l'integrita'
<nuovoRob> dccff28314d9ae4ed262cfc6f35e5153
<nuovoRob> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum  guarda se è esatto da qui
<nuovoRob> il programmino per windows che mi aveva dato ha un nome diverso
<akis24> nuovoRob: segui quello che ti scrivo ?
<akis24> nuovoRob: guarda sul link è descritto come verificare e relativo md5sum
<nuovoRob> si fatto
<nuovoRob> CERTO che seguo!
<nuovoRob> la checksum e- identica
<nuovoRob> a quella riportata nel sito
<akis24> nuovoRob: perfetto quindi è a posto
<Rabbit_> quandò uscirà ubuntu 14.10 me lo aggiorna da solo?
<nuovoRob> credo di si, ma rimangono vari problemi quale il NON inserimento della lingua italiana nella tastiera, e quello fondamentale del boot
<akis24> nuovoRob: la /sda4 tramite gparted devi partizionarla come partizione estesa  smontala cancellala e poi la crei
<nuovoRob> http://imagebin.org/308514
<akis24> Rabbit_: ancora devono quasi cominciare ... comunque ti verra' segnalato dal sistema se è disponibile l'avanzamento
<nuovoRob> fino a DELETE ci arrivo, ma come la rimonto dopo
<akis24> nuovoRob: ma tu hai la 14.04 non la 12.10 giusto ?
<nuovoRob> si
<nuovoRob> avevo la 12.04 LTS prima della formattazione, dopo mi sono scaricato l-ultima LTS che dovrebbe essere la 14.04
<akis24> nuovoRob: cancellala poi lo spazio vuoto lo userai per ricreare la estesa tramite gparted
<nuovoRob> che uso ora in live perche- non si installa nonostante segua tutti i passi dal sito ubuntu/it
<nuovoRob> akis24 http://imagebin.org/308516
<akis24> nuovoRob:  bene ora proseguiamo
<nuovoRob> ok
<akis24> nuovoRob: sempre col destro del mouse clicca  e avrai l'opzione  " nuova "
<akis24> nuovoRob: scegli l'opzione " estesa " sulla finestra a tendina che si apre  e applica
<nuovoRob> DOMANDA si, e non deve essere PRIMAY ma EXTENDED giusto
<nuovoRob> http://imagebin.org/308516
<nuovoRob> strano perche- nell-immagine dovrebbe vedersi la nuova che ho creato
<nuovoRob> anche se ancora compare lo spazio UNALLOCATED esattamente uguale alla nuova partizione creata o da creare
<nuovoRob> nella colonna del file system dice @extended@
<nuovoRob> akis24 http://imagebin.org/308516
<akis24> nuovoRob: ora clicca sullo spazio non allocato  e crea le partizioni che ti servono in ext4  scegli tu le dimensioni che vuoi
<akis24> nuovoRob: saranno partizioni logiche quelle che creerai  in ext4
<nuovoRob> akis24 mi servono due partizioni 1( quella che ho cancellato che si chiama DATA e mi serve per windows di circa 200 Gb, e l-altra di circa 150 Gb che mi serve per installare Ubuntu. La prima delle due deve essere NTFS giusto_
<nuovoRob> akis24 DOMANDA come faccio a formattare la prima NTFS e la seconda ext4
<akis24> nuovoRob: dentro la estesa puoi crearle una in ntfs e una in ext4
<nuovoRob> akis24 fatto AVVISO incollo qui il link
<nuovoRob> della schermata
<CloudySky> Ciao a tutti. ultimamente mi sto dedicando a playonlinux (wine) Ho provato a giocare a mass effect 3 e funziona! Il problema è quando provo a giocare col joypad che non è nativamente supportato dal gioco. Su windows avevo risolto installado Xpadder con relativa configurazione già belle che preconfezionata. Ora ho lanciato Xpadder su linux (kubuntu 14.04) l'unico problema a che non fa andare il tasto sinistro del mouse (quello
<CloudySky> per sparare, selezionare ecc ecc), il fatto strano e che ne riconosce la pressione persino quanta forza gli viene data ma non funziona help please.
<akis24> !chat | CloudySky
<ubot-it> CloudySky: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<CloudySky> Dici che sia un problema da chat?
<CloudySky> Vabè..
<akis24> CloudySky: aspetta se qualcuno ha la risposta
<nuovoRob> akis24 http://imagebin.org/308520
<nuovoRob> akis24 adesso non so come si applica, posto che sia tutto da te verificato prima che io faccia disastri...
<akis24> nuovoRob: bene ora dovresti potere installare ubuntu sulla partizione  linux
<akis24> nuovoRob:  premi la v verde che compare sopra su gparted
<nuovoRob> akis24 la finestra come vedi dice OPERATIONS PENDING che credo significhi @operazioni in attesa@
<akis24> nuovoRob: si attende di esguire le modifiche
<CloudySky> akis24: Ho provato anche un altro programmino tipo xbox drv e un altro che serve a configurare il joypad che si chiama Qjoypad ma non so come impostarlo help
<nuovoRob> akis24 DOMANDA cosa devo fare perche- non siano piu- in attesa ma applicate
<akis24> CloudySky: non saprei aiutarti mai giocato o robe simili
<akis24> nuovoRob:  premi la v verde che compare sopra su gparted
<CloudySky> Okkappa grazie lo stesso
<nuovoRob> akis24 adesso non so come si eseguono le modifiche
<nuovoRob> ah ok
<akis24> nuovoRob: posta screen quando finisce
<nuovoRob> akis24 ok
<akis24> nuovoRob: io a breve devo uscire   ..
<nuovoRob> ODDIOOOOO
<nuovoRob> akis24 http://imagebin.org/308521
<akis24> nuovoRob:  dopo ritorno  oppure qualcun altro ti dira' come proseguire
<nuovoRob> spero di farcela col tuo aiuto finche- puoi
<nuovoRob> grazie sempre sei gentilissimo!!
<nuovoRob> ok fra quanto ritorni nel caso_
<akis24> nuovoRob: puoi chiudere gparted apposto io torno tra un oretta circa  ma volendo la partizione di installazione per ubuntu è la /sda6
<akis24> nuovoRob: al limite fai vedere a cristian_c  magari ti aiutera' se puo'
<nuovoRob> ok provo a installare da solo sulla /sda6 e nel caso abbia successo, ti ringrazio di cuore.  Altrimenti mi rivedrai qui fra un-ora circa
<nuovoRob> GRAZIE akis14 !!!
<nuovoRob> ok chiedo a lui
<sergios> salve a tutti, uso ubuntustudio con xfce 4.10, per gestire la luminità dovrei fare tasto destro sul pannello pannello/aggiungi nuovi elementi... e qui dovrei trovare il "plugin luminosità" ma non c'è! qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<nuovoRob> cristian,
<nuovoRob> cristian_c salve mi ha detto akis24 che forse mi avresti aiutato a installare 14.04 LTS che non si installa da solo di fianco a Windows
<nuovoRob> puoi?
<cristian_c> nuovoRob, non hai seguito la guida wiki?
<nuovoRob> si
<nuovoRob> passo passo
<nuovoRob> solo che alla schermata del primo riavvio, non ha funzionato
<nuovoRob> sto usando la 14.04 LTS da DVD
<nuovoRob> akis24 mi ha aiutato a creare una partizione nuova per Ubuntu
<nuovoRob> la sda6 di questa immagine
<nuovoRob> http://imagebin.org/308521
<nuovoRob> adesso stavo installando
<nuovoRob> ma mi e- comparsa una scelta che non conosco
<krabador> nuovoRob, allora
<krabador> a che punto sei?
<nuovoRob> intanto sto scaricando l-italiano per cercare di uscire dal problema della tastiera inglese, chissa- come mai si e- creato, con 12.04 LTS non era successo nemmeno questo, tutto filava liscio
<nuovoRob> ciao krabador ho fatto una nuova partizione con l-aiuto di akis24 che adeesso e- uscito
<nuovoRob> ho sempre il problema della tastiera inglese ma lo vedo dopo
<nuovoRob> se non ti spiace digito un poco strano
<nuovoRob> http://imagebin.org/308521
<nuovoRob> krabador DOMANDA vedi qui se va bene per favore
<krabador> bebissimo
<krabador> *benissimo
<nuovoRob> krabador DOMANDA adesso devo formattare questa partizione giusto
<sergios> hp risolto installando il pacchetto xfce4-power-manager-plugins grazie lo stesso :P
<nuovoRob> (intanto grazie per l-aiuto, sei molto gentile)
<sergios> alla prossima, buona vita a tutti! :)
<Emab> Buonasera, ho un probelma con una stampante Brother.
<Emab> Funziona la stampante ma lo scanner no. Che fare? Ho installato tutti i driver..
<cristian_c> Emab, quali pacchetti hai scaricato?
<krabador> nuovoRob, allora, quanta ram hai in questo pc?
<nuovoRob> 6 Gb
<nuovoRob> Intel Core i7
<krabador> nuovoRob, bene, allora puoi anche evitare la partizione di swap
<krabador> nuovoRob, benissimo
<nuovoRob> Grafica Nvidia 4 Gb dedicata
<krabador> puoi far partire la procedura di installazione
<nuovoRob> ah okey
<nuovoRob> benissimo, meno male!
<krabador> adesso selezioni anche gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> e i software di terze parti
<krabador> alla famosa schermata in cui ti chiede come installare, selezioniamo "altro"
<krabador> ed assegnamo a mano la partizione ubuntu
<Emab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7374411/
<Emab> Ecco i pacchetti installati.
<nuovoRob> krabador fra le opzioni per formattare la partizione nova c-e-  BOOT, HOME, TEMP, USR, VAR, SRV, OPT, USR/LOCAL quale devo settare?
<nuovoRob> non devo formattare la partizione prima dell-installazione?
<krabador> aspetta, quando l'hai creata, come l'hai impostata?
<krabador> vedo un attimo l'immagine
<cristian_c> Emab, la prima cosa è scansire via usb
<krabador> nuovoRob, dall'immagine,vedo ext4, cosi' va bene
<Emab> come?
<Emab> questo è l'elenco completo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7374421/
<krabador> nuovoRob, sei già nella schermata "altro" della procedura d'installazione?
<nuovoRob> adesso ti mando la schermata dellinstallazione cosi puoi capire la domanda di prima
<nuovoRob> si esatto!
<krabador> allora, devi selezionare la partizone /dev/sda6, e devi impostare "file system ext4 con journaling" e punto di mount " / "
<nuovoRob> krabador Punto di mount? BOOT, HOME, TEMP, USR, VAR, SRV, OPT, USR/LOCAL quale devo settare?
<nuovoRob> ah ok!
<Emab> cristian_c cosa vuol dire scansire via usb?
<cristian_c> Emab, eseguire una scansione
<cristian_c> Emab, ma hai scaricato il pacchetto sbagliato
<Emab> Quale pacchetto sbagliato?
<cristian_c> http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html#brscan4
<cristian_c> ah, è indicato in modo diverso, va bene
<cristian_c> lì è indicato con un nome diverso
<krabador> nuovoRob, assicurati, nella parte in basso di quella schermata, che grub sia settato per essere installato  in /dev/sda , senza numero
<krabador> nuovoRob, /dev/sda    --- semplice , liscio
<Emab> Va bene. Sulle istruzioni c'è una cosa strana che non sono riuscito a capire.http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7374465/
<krabador> nuovoRob, anche col nome dell'hard disk a fianco
<nuovoRob> si perfetto
<krabador> nuovoRob, a scanso di equivoci, fammi una bella schermata
<Emab> Non capisco perchè la stampante funziona e lo scanner no.. Ho aggiunto la regola ma niente da fare..
<cristian_c> Emab, ma hai installato i tre deb?
<cristian_c> Emab, è il deb che la aggiunge
<nuovoRob> accidenti! ormai sono andato avanti con l'installazione, e è anche comparso il settaggio della tastiera. Ora spero di non trovarmi problemi col boot grub
<nuovoRob> ma era selezionata la prima riga, quella col nome dell'hd toshiba
<Valgio63> krabador, Ciao
<Emab> ho installato tutto..
<krabador> ciao Valgio63
<Valgio63> krabador, Accidenti! Ho dormito tutto il pomeriggio come un fesso!
<Emab> Provo a riavviare..
<krabador> Valgio63, beh, dai , ti sei riposato
<krabador> nuovoRob, se c'era il nome del tuo unico hd, non c'è nessun problema
<krabador> nuovoRob, scegli attentamente le altre cose, come lingua, e il fuso
<nuovoRob> krabador mi sono dimenticato di cliccare gli aggiornamenti e le terze parti durante l'installazione. Farlo dopo è diverso dal farlo all'installazione?
<krabador> nuovoRob, allora
<cristian_c> Valgio63, è il primo maggio
<krabador> nuovoRob, chiudi l'installazione
<cristian_c> giorno di riposo, fine OT
<krabador> e rifalla
<nuovoRob> FUSO sono io! che ho sonno e NON ho dormito tutto il pomeriggio ehehehe
<krabador> nuovoRob, capisco che tu ti sia dimenticatp
<emab> Niente da fare lo scanner non lo vede.
<emab> Come si fa a trovare ed impostare la giusta porta per lo scanner?
<krabador> pero' te l'avevo anche detto esattamente dopo aver verificato le tue partizioni
<krabador> nuovoRob, fidati, fai prima
<krabador> molto prima
<nuovoRob> come faccio a chiuderla che sta scaricando 81 pacchetti e non c'e' un tasto per cancellare
<cristian_c> emab, l'hai collegato via usb?
<Valgio63> krabador, l'unica cosa che sono riuscito a fare è di installare i flgrx-update, ma il difetto rimane! Dopo cena vedo di reinstallare l'originale d'accapo sulla partizione di prova poi ti dico. se fa uguale allora apro il bug!
<emab> certo è una stampoante all in one
<krabador> nuovoRob, ok, smetto di seguirti, visto che hai fatto compulsivamente di testa tua
<nuovoRob> no
<cristian_c> emab, apri un terminale
<emab> ok.. Ci sono già :-)
<Valgio63> emab, scusa arrivo adesso, di che all-in one si parla?
<emab> Brother dcp-1510
<cristian_c> emab, digita: dpkg -l | egrep 'scan|brother'
<Valgio63> emab, esistono i driver suoi?
<nuovoRob> be', krabador, io ti ringrazio di quanto hai fatto e della pazienza, ma dirmi una frase così minacciosa.... Figurati che voglio fare di testa mia se son qui a implorare aiuto....
<Valgio63> cristian_c, ciao
<emab> Cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7374509/
<cristian_c> Valgio63, mibofra non risponde ai miei ping
<emab> certo, ha i suoi driver sul sito. Area supporto.
<cristian_c> emab, hai installato un sacco di pacchetti
<Valgio63> cristian_c, sarò a cazzeggiare! mica è un vecchietto come me!
<cristian_c> alcuni dei quali neanche ti servono
<Valgio63> cristian_c, sarà, sta tastiera!
<emab> Quali eliminare?
<emab> e come :(
<cristian_c> non importa, erano i pacchetti -dev
<krabador> nuovoRob, il canale ha il log, puoi verificare che ho cercato in tutti i modi di farti installare tutto al meglio dopo, la visualizzazione da parte mia dell'immagine delle tue partizioni
<cristian_c> e -dbg
<krabador> nuovoRob, e mi rispondevi direttamente con cose di passaggi successivi a quello che ti segnalavo
<krabador> nuovoRob, questo è fare di testa propria
<krabador> nuovoRob, il canale è loggato , puoi tranquillamente verificare la successione delle linee
<Valgio63> cristian_c, ascolta, arrivo a metà del discorso, ma io tengo una Epson e senza i-scan non mi è mai andata! Sarà mica uguaglio? Chiedo, da ignorante!
<cristian_c> emab, come hai testato?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, lui ha brother
<emab> con simple scan e xsane in sudo
<cristian_c> i pacchetti non sono quelli epson
<cristian_c> emab, e cosa risponde il terminale?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, l'ho capito! Chiedevo se fosse così ignorante come la mia!
<emab> il terminale niente. xsane mi dice che l'argomento non è valido..
<emab> simple scan acquisizione non riuscita
<cristian_c> emab, oltre a installare i .deb, hai fatto altro?
<emab> ho aggiunto la regola al file 40.rules.. ti invio tutto via paste bin
<Valgio63> krabador, prima di uscire una cosa ti chiedo: io uso xchat2 per chiacchierare con voi. Visto che lo hai detto adesso, se volessi rivedere un log delle discussioni, solo via browser o ci riesco anche da quì?
<cristian_c> emab, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> emab, digita: cat /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<cristian_c> emab, e: lsusb
<krabador> Valgio63, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<krabador> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<emab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7374562/
<cristian_c> emab, anche il secondo comando
<Valgio63> krabador, ok, lo metto fra i preferiti grazie. Ci sentiamo più tardi, dopo che ho reistallato daccapo!
<krabador> Valgio63, buon proseguimento
<emab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7374579/
<emab> cristian credo che il primo comando non ci stia tutto nel terminale.. ho aggiunto brother alla fine..
<nuovoRob> salve a tutti! Qualcuno sa se facendo l'aggiornamento DURANTE l'installazione o quello automatico DOPO l'installazione si ottengono due sistemi operativi diversi?
<nuovoRob> per favore...ovvio! :- ))
<jester-> nuovoRob: nu
<emab> cristian stavo leggendo che il file è diviso in due diverse parti. io l'ho messa sotto la voce ma non è che andrebbe sopra?
<nuovoRob>  jester nu= ?
<jester-> nuovoRob: è la stessa identica cosa
<cristian_c> emab, sì, sto guardando, in effetti corrisponde all'indicazione del wiki
<cristian_c> un attimo
<nuovoRob> jester grazie
<cristian_c> emab, sto guardando
<nuovoRob> krabador Da come hai reagito si capisce che sei abbastanza giovane. Se alla disponibilità tu associassi la pazienza per chi ne sa meno di te, sarebbe un'altra persona. Se un medico facesse come fai tu, sai quanti pazienti fragili,bisognosi e inesperti - o distratti - finirebbero al campostanto? scusate l'OT ma non funziona query privata. Grazie e buona serata a tutti, PROFESSORI INTRANSIGENTI compresi ; - )
<cristian_c> emab, secondo me l'hai messo nel posto sbagliato
<krabador> nuovoRob, gli inesperti non cliccano compulsivamente come te
<cristian_c> emab, prova a spostarlo
<emab> l'ho spostato adesso riavvio..
<cristian_c> dopo
<cristian_c> # Dell 1600n
<cristian_c> ATTRS{idVendor}=="413c", ATTRS{idProduct}=="5250", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<cristian_c> emab, mettilo qui sotto
<cristian_c> emab, anche se sul wiki tedesco questa cosa vale solo fino alla 12.10
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner
<nuovoRob> krabador, la compulsività è una conseguenza di tante cose, dovute alla NON conoscenza e alla personalità. Non certo al credersi gradassi competenti su cose di cui si sta chiedendo aiuto per ignoranza.
<Fly80> ciao a tutti di nuovo
<nuovoRob> comunque se essere compulsivo mi esclude dal tuo aiuto, me ne rammarico ma non muoio. Ti auguro di non essere mai compulsivo su niente. Sempre calmo, tranquillo e sereno anche sulle cose che non conosci, e di non incontrare chi non ti capisce e reagisce allontanandosi da te quando hai bisogno di aiuto
<krabador> nuovoRob, ti stavo aiutando con calma, hai bruciato indicazioni, non mi interessa perchè l'hai fatto , l'hai fatto, sono un volontario e non ho doveri verso di te
<krabador> nuovoRob, questo non è il canale per la soluzione controversie
<nuovoRob> infatti stavo sempre ringraziandoti, come tuttora ti sono grato
<krabador> nuovoRob, se è andato tutto a buon fine, buon sistema, altrimenti , chiedi pure quello che ti serve
<Emab> Non funziona, ho aggiunto anche la porta
<cristian_c> Emab, riposta il file
<krabador> nuovoRob, questo è il canale ufficiale italiano di assistenza ad ubuntu, non un circolo di antropologia
<Emab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7374692/
<Emab> eccomi
<cristian_c> Emab, tutto il file
<Fly80> scusate, ragazzi, un consiglio di partizionamento del disco... c'è win8 preinstallato e ora grazie al consiglio di krabador ho fatto in modo che parted visualizzi il disco
<nuovoRob> allora non scrivere ossservazioni sulla mia compulsività, che non riguarda Ubuntu. Oppure apri una query priv per non finire OT tu per primo! Grazie ancora per la gentilezza di prima
<Emab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7374698/
<krabador> Fly80, bene, manda un'immagine del partizionamento
<Fly80> non so se toglierlo definitivamente, e se sì come partizionare per linux
<Emab> tutto il file :-)
<Fly80> con che la faccio l'immagine? printscreen nella live?
<jester-> nuovoRob: non si fanno polemiche per cortesia
<nuovoRob> buona sera a tutti. Grazie dell'aiuto e della punizione :- )
<jester-> nuovoRob: la regola per essere assistiti al meglio è a domanda i risponde e si seguono le indicazioni
<alexius> sera ragazzi buon 1 maggio a tutti
<cristian_c> Emab, commenta la riga
<cristian_c> e salva
<Fly80> sto postando l'immagine su imagebin
<cristian_c> Emab, poi
<krabador> nuovoRob, forse mi hai frainteso
<cristian_c> Emab, crea il file /etc/ld.so.conf.d/brother.conf
<krabador> nuovoRob, non ce l'ho con te per nessun motivo
<Fly80> krabador: http://imagebin.org/308534 considera che c'è anche /dev/sdb di 32 GB (immagino sia un SSD)
<Emab> commenta la riga? Adesso creo un file..
<cristian_c> Emab, sì, la riga che avevi aggiunto
<krabador> nuovoRob, semplcemente non potevo piu' seguirti, nel momento che avevi saltato una parte delle indicazioni
<alexius> ragazzi qualcuno può darmi una mano ho un problema con il chipset video
<Emab> #Brother scanners ho aggiunto..
<cristian_c> a /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<cristian_c> Emab, ne hai aggiunte due
<krabador> un attimo
<Emab> due? Ricontrollo
<cristian_c> # Brother scanners
<cristian_c> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<cristian_c> Emab, hai aggiunto queste al file
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | alexius
<ubot-it> alexius: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Emab> no adesso li ripristino..
<cristian_c> Emab, basta commentare
<cristian_c> non importa cancellare
<cristian_c> nuovoRob, scrivi qui
<Emab> Ho creato il file brother.conf
<alexius> ho istallato lubuntu su un pc packard bell con chipset video integrato via/s3g unichrome ed attaccando al portatile il monitor esterno acer 23'' lo vede funziona il tutto ma non si vede il puntatore del mouse mentre su quello nativo si
<nuovoRob> cristian_c volevo chiederti per favore di comunicare a krabador (se hai modo di farlo) il mio dispiacere per il malinteso. Solo questo, e grazie!
<cristian_c> Emab, ok, intanto hai commentato la riga aggiunta?
<cristian_c> nuovoRob, perfetto
<cristian_c> nuovoRob, ma volendo puoi farlo tu stesso in #ubuntu-it-ops
<cristian_c> alexius, schermo clonato?
<Fly80> qualcuno ha avuto modo di vedere la mia immagine del partizionamento attuale del mio sistema? vorrei qualche suggerimento su come suddividerlo
<cristian_c> alexius, cioè, immagine contemporanea sui due schermi
<cristian_c> Fly80, ripostala
<Emab> Cosa intende per "Commentare"?Scusi ma non capisco. Sostituisco id vendor con il venditore, idproduct con il modello?
<cristian_c> Emab, mostro esempio
<cristian_c> riga non commentata
<Fly80> cristian_c: questa: http://imagebin.org/308534
<alexius> si schermo clonato
<cristian_c> #riga commentata
<Fly80> dicevo che c'è anche un sdb di 32 GB, che non si vede dall'immagine
<cristian_c> Emab, quelle commentate non vengono lette dal sistema
<alexius> li vedo ma il mouse lo vedo solo sul nativo quello del portatile
<Fly80> immgino sia un ssd
<cristian_c> alexius, interessante
<Emab> Cambio il commento?
<cristian_c> Fly80, immagini?
<Fly80> cristian_c: questa: http://imagebin.org/308534
<cristian_c> Emab, in che senso lo cambi? Se il commento non c'è, lo aggiungi
<Fly80> ah scusa
<cristian_c> Fly80, l'ho già vista
<cristian_c> <Fly80> immgino sia un ssd
<Fly80> intendevi se so se è un ssd? posso verificarlo dal nome? non mi ricordo le spcifiche
<Emab> no è che non capivo perchè il commento c'è :-) # Brother Scanners
<Fly80> il nomw è ATA LITEONIT LMS-32L
<cristian_c> Fly80, comunque, hai un secondo disco?
<cristian_c> Fly80, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> in live
<cristian_c> Emab, intendo l'altra riga
<cristian_c> che avevi aggiunto
<cristian_c> non è commentata
<cristian_c> alexius, aspetta
<alexius> si si sono qua grazie
<Emab> Io ho cercato la parola brother dentro il file con gedit ma me ne ha trovata solo una, la seconda è sopra in un commento..ricerco scusi il distrubo che le arreco
<cristian_c> alexius, apri un terminale
<Fly80> cristian_c:  ci sono due dischi, 1 di 1 TB e il secondo 32 GB
<cristian_c> Emab, quella sotto
<cristian_c> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<alexius> aperto
<cristian_c> alexius, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> !paste | alexius
<ubot-it> alexius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Fly80, ok
<Emab> ok commentato :-)
<cristian_c> Fly80, non so a cosa corrispondono quelle partizioni
<Fly80> cristian_c: tu come suddivideresti tra /root, /boot, / , /home e swap? :)
<Emab> adesso sono nel file brother.conf..
<cristian_c> Fetentone, scusa, ma è quasi tutta sda5
<cristian_c> ops
<Fly80> cristian_c:  è un nuovo portatile, c'è win8 preinstallato, ma posso cancellarlo senza problemi
<cristian_c> Fly80, scusa, ma è tutta sda5
<cristian_c> Fly80, che senso hanno tutte le altre partizioni
<cristian_c> sono piccolissime
<cristian_c> dell'ordine dei pochi mb
<cristian_c> Emab, ok
<Fly80> ma non o so, le hanno create per win8, l'ho trovato così
<cristian_c> Emab, inserisci nel file creato queste due righe che ti posto:
<cristian_c> /usr/lib64
<cristian_c> /usr/lib64/sane
<Fly80> io ti sto solo chiedendo come suddividere il disco per ubuntu, sapendo di avere due dischi (uno da 1 TB e uno da 32 GB)
<cristian_c> Emab, hai salvato l'altro file?
<Fly80> ;)
<Emab> si tutto a posto :-)
<cristian_c> a parte sda6
<cristian_c> Fly80, controlla prima in win8 a cosa corrispondono
<Emab> Provo a riavviare?
<cristian_c> Emab, hai inserito queste ultime righe nel nuovo file?
<Fly80> è così importante sapere a cosa corrispondono?
<Emab> si..
<cristian_c> Emab, salva anche questo
<Fly80> dato che tanto lo voglio eliminare?
<Emab> fatto..
<cristian_c> Emab, digita: sudo ldconfig
<cristian_c> Fly80, beh, per capire
<cristian_c> mi sembra strana la situazione
<Fly80> um
<akis24> sera
<Emab> fatto.. a che cosa è servito il comando?
<Fly80> provo a fare una ricerca
<cristian_c> Emab, è scritto nel wiki tedesco
<cristian_c> dopo aver creato il fiile
<cristian_c> *file
<cristian_c> Fly80, boota da win8
<cristian_c> e magari posta una schermata delle partizioni da lì
<Emab> Tra un oretta dopo cena torno qui.. Buona serata,..
<Fly80> ok
<alexius> non ci capisco nulla
<cristian_c> alexius, hai digitato il comando?
<alexius> si ci ho messo un ora
<cristian_c> lol
<nuovoRob> akis24 il tuo aiuto è stato determinante. Finalmente tutto a posto! Volevo ringraziarti sinceramente. Buona serata e a presto!
<cristian_c> !paste | alexius
<ubot-it> alexius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> ciao nuovoRob  di nulla
<alexius> si ma ha chiesto registrazione, l'ho fatto ma poi non mi fa entrare
<cristian_c> alexius, non serve registrazione
<alexius> scusate se sono diesel ma dopo 15 anni di windows sono esattamente 3 ore che sono su lubuntu
<alexius> allora ci riprovo
<alexius> fatto poi che devo cliccare download tex
<cristian_c> no
<alexius> ahhh
<cristian_c> alexius, devi postare il link qui in canale
<alexius> lol arriva subito
<alexius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7374878/
<cristian_c> alexius, va beh, che quella scheda grafica non è il massimo
<cristian_c> sopratutto per utilizzi più complessi, come il doppio monitor
<alexius> però con xp funzionavano senza problemi
<alexius> i monitor si vedono bene il problema è il mouse
<cristian_c> alexius, http://askubuntu.com/questions/8070/external-monitor-with-no-mouse-cursor
<cristian_c> alexius, questa pagina parla proprio di unichrome
<alexius> grazie cristian spero di risolvere mi piace lubuntu è veloce solo che io sono un po scarsetto con sto sistema o meglio non ci capisco nulla
<alexius> su un blog parlavano di vesa xorg mi sembrava arabo
<cristian_c> alexius, diciamo che hai la vga sfigata
<cristian_c> alexius, in effetti i driver per via fanno abbastanza pena
<alexius> basta che si vede il mouse poi per il resto tra una mesata arriva il pc
<cristian_c> alexius, ok
<pad370k2> buona sera
<ugone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alexius1403> cristian ma non ci sono driver via/s3 per lubunto o roba simile
<alexius1403> ora il monitor esterno vibra
<cristian_c> alexius1403, ci sarebbero, ma tu hai la pagina che ti ho linkato?
<alexius1403> si
<alexius1403> http://askubuntu.com/questions/8070/external-monitor-with-no-mouse-cursor
<cristian_c> *letto
<alexius1403> si ma niente di rilevante xolo comandi che non risolvono il problema
<cristian_c> alexius1403, cos'hai provato?
<alexius1403> ctrl+alt più destra o sinistra
<alexius1403> la sincera verità è che non ci capisco nulla prima scaricavo i driver e basta
<cristian_c> lol
<alexius1403> mo sembra tutto complicato
<spartacus_72> sera
<Ale___> buonasera
<cristian_c> I've also seen that Control+Alt+Left then Control+Alt+Right (should switch virtual desktops if you have more than one) fixes it for some people.
<alexius1403> sono tre ore che lo uso  e chi mi dice apri riga di comando chi mi dice crea file xorg.conf
<cristian_c> alexius1403, e poi cos'hai provato?
<cristian_c> alexius1403, hai fatto altre cose?
<alexius1403> io vorrei vedere solo il mouse sul monitor esterno come facevo prima
<alexius1403> no
<cristian_c> <alexius1403> sono tre ore che lo uso  e chi mi dice apri riga di comando chi mi dice crea file xorg.conf
<cristian_c> chi te l'ha detto?
<Ale___> ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04, ma mi da' un errore.premetto che non ne capisco nulla
<alexius1403> un altro su internet che parlava aramaico antico incrociato col ceceno....tutte sigle scarica vesa modifica qua modifica la....
<alexius1403> a malapena sono riuscito ad installarlo
<Ale___> l'errore è serious errors werw found while checking the disk for /.
<cristian_c> alexius1403, a me interessa sapere ciò che hai fatto
<cristian_c> Ale___,  quando si verifica l'errore?
<alexius1403> ma adesso?
<cristian_c> dove appare?
<cristian_c> alexius1403, da quando hai installato il sistema
<alexius1403> ho installato il sistema sul portatile
<alexius1403> prima c'era xp
<akis24> Ale___: fai un check della partizione  sudo fscvk -fv /dev/sdXY  al posto di XY metti lettera e numero della partizione.
<alexius1403> funziona tutto benissimo tranne il monitor esterno che funziona benissimo ma non visualizza il puntatore del mouse
<Ale___> come si fa'?
<cristian_c> alexius1403, cerca di spiegare tutto ciò che hai fatto dopo aver installato il sistema
<alexius1403> poi niente sono qui a parlare con te
<alexius1403> non ho smanettato nulla
<alexius1403> apparte il comando che mi hai dato tu prima
<akis24> Ale___:  apri il terminale e dai il comando sostituendo al posto di XY metti lettera e numero della partizione
<cristian_c> alexius1403, quindi hai solo premuto ctrl+alt+→?
<alexius1403> yes
<akis24> Ale___:  apri il terminale e dai sudo fdisk -l  e metti su pastebin
<cristian_c> alexius1403, ma non capisco dove hai letto quelle cose a cui hai accennato
<cristian_c> e se hai provato a eseguirle
<akis24> !paste | Ale___
<ubot-it> Ale___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexius1403> su un blog ma non ci capivo nulla e ho lasciato
<alexius1403> l'unico che parla italiano e prova a far capire qualcosa sei tu
<cristian_c> alexius1403, quindi di tutto ciò non hai fatto nulla, giusto?
<alexius1403> assolutamente nulla
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/8070/external-monitor-with-no-mouse-cursor
<cristian_c> alexius1403, sicuro che sia clonato?
<akis24> Ale___: e leggi anche qui http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/19364/problema-installazione-ubuntu1404-desktop-amd64 dicono un po' di cose da fare
<cristian_c> alexius1403, magari è soltanto affiancato
<akis24> Ale___: dialoga in canale
<alexius1403> cioè
<alexius1403> io lo hoi attaccato dietro al portatile e basta
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> alexius1403, ci sono varie modalità per lo schermo esterno
<alexius1403> ahhh
<cristian_c> switch, esteso e clonato
<alexius1403> da dove le imposto
<alexius1403> su impostazioni monitor mi da solo le frequenze e le dimensioni
<cristian_c> alexius1403, come hai impostato lo schermo fino ad ora?
<cristian_c> alexius1403, posta una schermata
<alexius1403> e come la posto una schermata!
<cristian_c> !image | alexius1403
<ubot-it> alexius1403: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alexius1403> troppo complicato per me...comunque grazie lo stesso cristian
<alexius1403> lo uso senza monitor esterno
<Fly80> rieccomi
<Fly80> ho scoperto cosa sono le altre partizioni già presenti
<Fly80> la prima con label ESP è la partizione EFI per il boot
<Fly80> poi ce ne sono due per il recovery di win8
<Fly80> su sda4 e sda6
<Fly80> immagino che la efi debba mantenerla come partizione per far partire il sistema
<Fly80> poi ce n'è una con label DIAGS che non si capisce
<Fly80> e una hidden
<Fly80> ma parliamo di 40 e 128 mb
<Fly80> io per come sono fatto... piallerei tutto e lascerei solo la EFI per il /boot
<jester-> Fly80: hai solo winz intallato adesso?
<Fly80> sì
<Fly80> c'è win8 preinstallato
<jester-> Fly80: deframmenta winz poi in installazione scegli installa accanto
<jester-> dai la dimensione partizione e si arrangia lui
<Fly80> con gparted potrei anche creare una nuova partizione da quella più grande
<Fly80> che sono 922 GB
<Fly80> di cui occupati 46
<Fly80> che ne so, gliene lascio 100 e gli altri 800 ci installo ubuntu?
<Fly80> ma non si può proprio eliminare win? sarebbe spazio occupato inutlmente
<jester-> Fly80: ma anche 250 300 a winz
<jester-> hai un tera mi pare
<Fly80> sì, 1 TB + un altro disco da 32 GB
<jester-> poi se ti serve una partizione puoi ridurre una delle due
<jester-> 32 gb presumo sia la sd con su winz
<jester-> ssd
<Fly80> penso anche io sia l'ssd
<Fly80> volevo installarci la / sull'ssd
<jester-> Fly80: vedi se fa intalla accanto altrimenti famo a mano
<jester-> Fly80: prova ubuntu e vieni qui dalla live
<Fly80> dove lo dovrebbe dire? nell'installer? io sono già sulla live :D
<Fly80> ho aperto gparted
<Fly80> ma posso far partire l'installer
<jester-> Fly80: installa ubuntu
<jester-> ?
<Fly80> um?
<jester-> Fly80: allora fai uno shot e fai vedere
<Fly80> ok
<Fly80> lo faccio di gparted
<jester-> !image | Fly80
<ubot-it> Fly80: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Fly80> sì sì, conosco
<jester-> Fly80: su di gparted
<Emab> Buonasera, ho un problema con lo scanner.. Brother dcp-1510 AIO
<Fly80> jester-: voila' http://imagebin.org/308556
<Emab> Cristian ci sei? Avevo dato il comando ldconfif ma niente..
<cristian_c> Emab, ti consiglio di seguire il wiki tetesco
<jester-> Fly80: non hai un tera
<jester-> si si
<jester-> scusa
<Fly80> sì :)
<Fly80> eheh
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner
<jester-> Fly80: allora quanto vuoi dare a linux
<Fly80> jester-: ti ripeto, fosse per me piallerei anche tutti
<jester-> sperando che winz8 non sia in freeze
<Fly80> che vuol dire in freeze?
<jester-> Fly80: non fare il talebano, winz puo sempre servire e lo hai pure pagato
<Fly80> tanto io ci devo lavorare, il pc è di lavoro
<Fly80> non l'ho comprato io :)
<cristian_c> Emab, nel caso, crea anche /etc/sane.d/brother.conf
<Fly80> hihihi
<jester-> Fly80: winz 8 invece di chiudere il filesystem va in freeze e si deve settare di chiuderlo
<Fly80> ah... um, boh, si può capirlo da qui?
<jester-> Fly80: prova a fare il resize di sda5
<Fly80> cmq va bene, dai, allora teniamoci win8 :) sì, quanto gli lasciamo?
<jester-> Fly80: vedi te
<Fly80> gli lascio 150
<jester-> Fly80: quanta ram hai
<Fly80> uh, sai che non lo so
<Fly80> spe che guardo
<jester-> Fly80: free -m
<Fly80> free -m              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:         15952       3386      12565       1068        284       2162 -/+ buffers/cache:        939      15012
<Fly80> 16?
<Fly80> sì, penso siano 16
<jester-> 16
<jester-> allora riduci, poi fai una swap da 4 gb e con quel che rimane una ext4
<Fly80> ok
<Fly80> allora jester-  ho creato una ext4 da 776 GB
<Fly80> e una swap da 4 GB
<jester-> Fly80: la swap?
<jester-> ok
<jester-> Fly80: salva i cambiameti
<Valgio63> krabador, rieccomi! Installato ubuntu scaricato DIRETTAMENTE dal sito di Ubuntu, ho aggiuntu solo xchat e aggiornato con aggiornamenti software. Lanciato Account Utente alle 21.46 mo ti dico quanto ci mette ad aprire.
<jester-> nti
<Fly80> non pensi che convenga fare una partizione solo con la home?
<jester-> Fly80: intanto che si fa a mano direi di si
<jester-> Fly80: allora riduci la ext4 a 20 gb
<jester-> Fly80: allora riduci la ext4 a 50 gb
<Fly80> bastano per la / ?
<jester-> stiamo parghi
<Fly80> ok
<jester-> e fai altra ext4 con quel che rimane
<Fly80> fatto
<Fly80> ora salvo da gparted e poi parto con l'install?
<jester-> Fly80: allora vai in installa ubuntu quando arrivi al partizionamento fischia
<Fly80> ok, a frappè
<Fly80> grazie intanto
<Fly80> azzo, ma gli 11 gb già usati della ext4 corrispondono alle tabelle degli inode o  cosa?
<jester-> Fly80: qualcosa è riservato per o sistema
<Fly80> sì, poi più sono grandi le partizioni, più ne usano
<jester-> è  una %
<alexius1403> cristian ci sei ancora?
<Valgio63> krabador, il bello è che si rallenta un po' tutto! Anche change desktop, ad esempio!
<Valgio63> krabador, ci sei?
<Fly80> jester-:  ci sono. Dice che lui non ha trovato altri sistemi operativi e mi propone di cancellare tutto
<krabador> Valgio63, fai una prova, va in bios
<Valgio63> Del pc?
<Fly80> vado su something else
<jester-> Fly80: vai in altro
<Valgio63> krabador, del pc?
<jester-> Fly80: quindi vai sulla 50 gb ext4
<Valgio63> krabador, cioè riavvio?
<krabador> Valgio63, disabilita l'opzione iommu
<krabador> poi riavvia
<Fly80> jester-: ma la partizione per il boot bisogna usare sempre la EFI?
<Valgio63> krabador, dove dovrebbe essere, lo sai all'incirca?
<jester-> Fly80: si arrangia lui non modificare grub
<jester-> Fly80: la 59 gb e modifica/change
<Fly80> ok
<Valgio63> krabador, per la cronaca: si è aperto adesso, dopo mhhhhh 12 minuti
<Fly80> e gli dico ext4 filesystem
<Fly80> =?
<jester-> Fly80: usare ext4 jurnaled, formattare. momtare come /
<Valgio63> krabrador il bios dela mobo?
<Fly80> yes
<jester-> Fly80: l'altra piu grande uguale e monatare /home
<jester-> montare*
<Fly80> vado
<jester-> Fly80: se capita di reintallare il sistema la home non la farai formattare
<Fly80> certo
<jester-> Fly80: la swap se la ingroppa da solo
<Fly80> buona come cosa
<Fly80> non devo formattare la swap?
<jester-> Fly80: reinstallando devi solo creare lo stesso utonto
<Valgio63> krabador, riavvio, entro nel bios e cerco iommu?
<krabador> si
<jester-> no si incula lui per la swap
<krabador> disabilita
<Valgio63> Ok a fra poco
<Fly80> ok, quindi la /boot non devo montarla, ci pensa lui, siamo sicuri
<jester-> Fly80: no non fare altro
<jester-> è uefi
<Fly80> ultima cosa, l'ssd non l'abbiamo usato per il sistema
<jester-> non penso che sia ssd è tutto sda
<Fly80> l'altro disco da 32 gb
<Fly80> è ssd
<jester-> è una partizione sa l'osti per cosa
<Fly80> c'è /dev/sdb pure
<jester-> ah
<jester-> Fly80: comunque va bene cosi li dentro c'è / di winz
<Fly80> um, ok
<krabador> si, sicuramente l'ssd ha win
<Fly80> non è piena cmq
<jester-> almeno dovrebbe
<jester-> si ma non puoi accavallare
<jester-> e poi sarà ntfs
<Fly80> um ok
<jester-> a parte il fatto che ha piu senso avere la home su ssd che dove scrivi e leggi
<Fly80> però nella home ho il mondo di dati
<jester->  / su ssd ha un boot piu rapido e basta
<Fly80> cioè, avrò
<Fly80> gli ssd ancora non sono molto capienti
<jester-> 250 gb sono molto abbordabili
<Fly80> in caso potri rifare successivamente l'installazione se si prenderà un ssd
<Fly80> e lasciarmi la home
<jester-> Fly80: sta installando?
<Fly80> no, scusa, ora vado
<Valgio63> krabador, spiacente, opzione non trovata, o almeno non è evidente! Sai mica in quale sezione dovrebbe essere?
<krabador> Valgio63, allora mi dicevi che la motherboard ha f75
<krabador> come chipset
<krabador> Valgio63, mi puoi dire il modello preciso della motherboard
<Valgio63> MSI FM2 A75MA-E35
<Fly80> domanda: ma la risoluzione 3000xnonsoquanto in 16:9 è utilizzabile? di default sulla lie mi sembrava impossibile
<jester-> Fly80: che scheda grafica?
<Fly80> forse aumentando la dimensione dei font
<Fly80> um, penso geforce
<jester-> dipende dal driver video altre che dal hw
<jester-> Fly80: doppia o singola
<Fly80> penso singola
<Fly80> dove posso vederlo
<jester-> se singola poi vai in driver aggiuntivi e installi il 331 testato, se doppia serve bumblebee-nvidia
<Fly80> vabbeh, ma già questi driver mi sembrano ottimi
<Fly80> e sono sulla live
<jester-> gli open hanno qualche limmite
<Fly80> solo che a 3000 pixel mi serviva il binocolo :D
<jester-> poi vedi te
<jester-> video da pollici?
<Fly80> 15
<Fly80> in sedici noni
<jester-> di solito mette la risoluzione ideale
<Fly80> installazione finita, restart now
<jester-> go go
<Fly80> vado, a dopo
<Fly80> jester-:  tutto ok :) sono dentro
<jester-> bene
<jester-> moddala
<Fly80> già mi richiede l'update del software
<jester-> fallo
<Fly80> sì sì
<Fly80> ti volevo dire la risoluzione di grub pure è settata a 3200x1800
<Fly80> una risolzione pazzesca
<Fly80> mai visto le icone così piccole
<jester-> Fly80: si puo cambiare va edidato un file
<jester-> Fly80: metterei il nvidia
<Fly80> io ho cambiato la risoluzione intanto del desktop a 1900
<Fly80> sì? intanto faccio l'udate
<Valgio63> krabador, ho dato un'occhio alle istruzioni della mobo, non si parla di iommu ma di Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) o di AMD Memory Profile (AMP)
<jester-> Fly80: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Valgio63> krabador, benchè iommu sia insita nel chipset A75 ed anche nella GPU integrata nell'A10
<jester-> Fly80: togli # e GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 poi salvi e dai sudo update-grub
<Fly80> vado a editarlo
<Emab> Niente, nemmeno seguendo le istruzioni tedesche. Lo scanner della mia Brother non lo vede xubuntu..
<Emab> se premo il pulsante sulla stampante qualcosa succede ma non scansiona.. se mi connetto dal pc con qualsiasi programma da amministratore non funziona.
<Fly80> jester-: di default nella riga c'è 640x480
<jester-> Fly80: 1024x768 è piu umana
<Fly80> modifico
<jester-> Fly80: togli # o non lo vede come comando
<Fly80> y
<Fly80> ok, fatto
<Fly80> mi dicevi dei driver nvidia
<jester-> Fly80: fa vedere nel paste lspci
<jester-> !paste | Fly80
<ubot-it> Fly80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fly80> ok
<Fly80> un mom
<Fly80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7375526/
<Fly80> ma vi rendete conto che questo pc non ha la porte ethernet? O_O
<Fly80> ora mettono solo la hdmi
<Fly80> mi tocca comprare un adattatore
<jester-> Fly80: hai una intel + nvidia quindi sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<Fly80> intel + invidia di scheda grafica?
<Fly80> dove l'hai letto della intel come grafica?
<Fly80> sarebbe integrata nella motherboard?
<jester-> Fly80: doppia sched, per usi normali userà intel risparmiando risorse, se serve swaitcha si nvidia
<krabador> Valgio63, scusami, rimanda da terminale
<Fly80> apperò
<krabador> unity-control-center user-accounts
<Valgio63> krabador, rimanda cosa?
<krabador> Valgio63, copia ed incolla tutto quello che ti appare
<jester-> Fly80: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<Fly80> capito
<jester-> 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 750M] (rev a1)
<Valgio63> krabador, con quale comando?
<Fly80> questo package contiene dei driver proprietari?
<krabador> Valgio63, unity-control-center user-accounts
<Valgio63> krabador, http://pastebin.com/AWJsLaA6
<jester-> Fly80: si e bombalee si oprende il driver che gli serve
<Valgio63> krabador, o lo vuoi quì direttamente?
<Fly80> jester-: dopodiché forse le risoluzioni video verranno ricalibrate dai nuovi driver?
<krabador> Valgio63, non copiare
<jester-> Fly80: facile che si
<Valgio63> krabador, adesso sono nella mia solita partizione, se vuoi esco e rientro nella partizione con ubuntu schio e rilancio da lì per vedere se dice qualcosa di diverso.
<Valgio63> krabador, il pastebin era quello di eieri sera, cioè di stamattina XD visto che erano le una di notte!
<krabador> Valgio63, e no
<krabador> Valgio63, mi serve quello nuovo
<Valgio63> krabador, vado e rientro
<Fly80> jester-: serve un riavvio?
<jester-> Fly80: yesss
<Fly80> jester-:  update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu_GL.conf (x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf) in manual mode Selecting 02:00:0 as discrete nvidia card. If this is incorrect, edit the BusID line in /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia rmmod: ERROR: Module nouveau is in use
<Fly80> normale?
<jester-> Fly80: riavvia
<Fly80> ok
<Fly80> a fra poco
<fanubuntu> buonasera, un aiuto per favore. Ho installato windows 7 e poi Ubuntu 14. Ma ubuntu non si avvia da dual boot. Si avvia solo Windows
<jester-> fanubuntu: efi?
<jester-> fanubuntu: un solo hd?
<fanubuntu> che vuol dire efi?
<jester-> fanubuntu: è una partizione di boot su pc recenti
<jester-> fanubuntu: apri un terminale
<jester-> eh sei su winz
<jester-> spe
<Valgio63> krabador, comando partito, aspettiamo i soliti 12 minuti, che quello che scrive il terminale lo dà al momento che lo apere, prima non scrive una mazza!
<Valgio63> che lo apre, non apere XD
<jester-> fanubuntu: segui sta guida punto Riparazione bootloader
<jester-> fanubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Fly80> jester-:  la risoluzione mi aveva preso una 16:10 di default, mentre grub era ok a 1024
<jester-> Fly80: grub è a 1024
<jester-> che comanda il file grub
<Fly80> sì, ho cambiato la risoluzione del desktop a 1920x1080
<fanubuntu> ok grazie ci provo
<jester-> Fly80: dovresti essere a posto
<Fly80> yes, grazie mille per il supporto
<Fly80> sempre gentilissimi
<jester-> fanubuntu: hai messo ubuntu quello con la barra a sinistra?
<Fly80> ora inizio ad installarmi un po' di cose, e a capire unity soprattutto
<krabador> Fly80, è tutto facile
<krabador> hai il software center
<jester-> Fly80:  hai messo ubuntu quello con la barra a sinistra?
<Fly80> sì
<Fly80> non dovevo?
<krabador> no, va benissimo
<Fly80> dopo anni con kubuntu nel vecchio portatile
<Fly80> l'importante per me è che sia stabile
<Fly80> visto che ci devo lavorare
<jester-> Fly80: unity-tweak-tool  per moddare
<Fly80> moddare... tipo? cambiare le dimensioni delle icone o altro?
<jester-> Fly80: si
<fanubuntu> la modalità uefi è installata
<fanubuntu> ma ubuntu non si avvia lo stesso in dual boot
<Fly80> la mia lista della spesa software comprende: postgresql server con postgis, quantum gis, netbeans, svn, g++, boost. Per g++ c'è tipo il developer tools?
<Fly80> dite che trovo tutto nel Software center?
<jester-> Fly80: installerei synaptic che è piu pro
<jester-> softcenter non trovi una sega
<Fly80> uhuahauh
<jester-> non usa il nome pacchetto ma la descrizione
<krabador> Fly80, si, installa subito synaptic, spartano
<fanubuntu> ogni volta un problema nuovo che stress! e non riesco mai a trovare la soluzione
<Fly80> di solito ho sempre installato tramite apt.cache search
<Fly80> cercato
<jester-> fanubuntu: devi seguire la guida che ti ho incollato parte ripristino boot loader
<jester-> se non segna adesso sono out
<Valgio63> krabador, si è aperto!! Ma quì non ci scrive niente nel terminale! Mi sapro ;)
<fanubuntu> seguita ma a quanto pare non cambia nulla
<jester-> out
<Valgio63> krabador, capito?
<Valgio63> krabador,  Mi sparo, o ci rinuncio! O apro un bug!
<Valgio63> krabador, tanto per provare ho provato a cambiare password e lo fa al volo, poi ho messo su una ministura, e lo fa al volo, poi gli ho detto di scattare una foto, e dopo un paio di minuti la finestra si è scurita, aspetta qualcosa, direi!
<jester-> fanubuntu: cpme dire che hai gia scaricato remix fatto cd o usb e fatto?
<krabador> !grub | fanubuntu
<ubot-it> fanubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> prova la seconda
<krabador> quella del ripristino
<jester-> quello deve seguire
<Valgio63> krabador, ci sei?
<Valgio63> krabador, http://pastebin.com/2LNu9giA
<fanubuntu> provo a seguire i comandi indicati nella guida ma dice che non esistono. non so che fare
<Valgio63> krabador, ma considera quello che ti ho detto, gli avevo detto di scattare una foto, evidentemente non mi vede la webcam!
<krabador> ok, Valgio63 , lsusb, lspci, tutto in pastebin
<Valgio63> krabador, http://pastebin.com/cicFKLsr
<Valgio63> krabador, ma considera che sono sul'installazione nuova, nell'altra se vuoi possiamo parlarci anche con skype! Di la va tutto!
<maryx> sera a tuti...ragazzi l'ho fatta grossa stavolta mi sa.allora ho un netbook,acer aspire one pro,vecchiotto niente cd..avevo installato lubuntu e tolto xp...ma non andava bene per chi lo usava.quindi l'ho eliminato manualmente dalle partizioni...ora ho letto che avrei dovuto fare parecchio diverso.quindi,per farla breve,no such partition grub rescue e,se metto la chiavatta per reinstallare lubuntu mbr mancante...come faccio?
<maryx> ho provato anche con l'hard disk esterno,ho scaricato sia rescatux che gparted ma il pc non avvia nulla,sempre grub rescue.
<jester-> maryx: da live con gparted devi rifare la tabella
<jester-> maryx: se non la fa hd è andato
<maryx> non mi parte il live!!posso piangere?
<jester-> maryx: non c'è ragione che non parta la live
<jester-> centra nada con il disco
<maryx> provo a riscaricare tutto allora....
<jester-> maryx: sei su winz?
<jester-> maryx: sei su winz?
<Valgio63> maryx, sei sicuro che si avvii da usb?
<Valgio63> maryx, se si è avviato la prima volta....
<maryx> ..no?non credo....nome esteso?si almeno,si avviava da usb prima di sto caos.con l'hd esterno prova ma non trova niente
<jester-> va bè
<maryx> domanda...stupida eh...il live lo trovo nel cd-usb di installazione normale no?
<Valgio63> maryx, se avvii dal cd si
<maryx> e il cd non ce l'ha....dio che odio!!
<jester-> maryx: se non rispondi alle domande è difficile fare adeguata assistemza
<jester-> maryx: sei su winz?
<maryx> ah,ok,non credo,cos'è?
<jester-> windows
<Valgio63> maryx, acronimo per WINZOZZ!
<maryx> scusa. :P si sono su win7 adesso,col notebook però.
<jester-> pronuncia ammaregana uindos
<jester-> !usbwin | maryx
<maryx> hahahaha capito.
<ubot-it> maryx: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> te la scarica pure
<maryx> non devo installare qui però.era ovvio lo so.
<jester-> è il miglior tool in circolazione
<jester-> maryx: serve per fare la usb
<maryx> perfetto allora posso eliminare unetbootin
<jester-> è una ciofeca al confronto
<maryx> vado di spugna allora.
<maryx> ok scaricato.ora apro no?
<Valgio63> maryx, concordo con jester
<krabador> Valgio63, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<krabador> Valgio63, ovviamente pastebin
<Valgio63> krabador, ok
<jester-> ma se è installato onebot mica che non funza
<Valgio63> krabador, http://pastebin.com/0Mkbf8ML susa mi si era incantato pastebin
<krabador> Valgio63, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> Valgio63, riavvia e riprova
<maryx> domanda.devo scaricare sempre lubuntu tramite universal usb o posso scaricare zorin os?
<jester-> maryx: poi scaricare anche sticazz ma qui è canale ubuntu
<maryx> scusa,meglio se riscarico lubuntu almeno l'ho già usato un pelo
<jester-> vedi te , qui si supporta solo ubuntu
<maryx> ok,una volta messo lubuntu come browser cosa devo mettere?
<Valgio63> krabador, ok scusa, ero in accudienza micia! eseguo l'ordine
<jester-> maryx: mi pare che di serie abbia cromo ma puoi installar firefox
<krabador> il gatto
<Valgio63> krabador, fatto. riavvio e riprovo, poi ci sentiamo
<krabador> bene
<maryx> aspetta,c'è scritto step2 pending:browse to your lubuntu*desktop*.isoe poi mi fa scegliere,cliccando sul pulsante di scelta browser si apre la cartella dei download.
<Valgio63> krabador, rieccomi, lancio account utente
<krabador> Valgio63, da terminale
<krabador> Valgio63, da terminale
<Valgio63> krabador, cazz......tardi! Riavvio la sessione, dovrebbe bastare no?
<krabador> non fa niente
<Valgio63> krabador, comunque non si è aperto
<krabador> non è cambiato niente
<Valgio63> krabador, no, riavvio proprio!
<maryx> ok sta scaricando.appena finito provo a riavviare da usb e incrocio le dita.
<Valgio63> krabador, lanciato! Soliti 12 minuti XD
<krabador> Valgio63, l'hai lanciato da terminale?
<krabador> Valgio63, è importantissimo
<maryx> domanda,l'mbr devo ripristinarlo una volta finito se va in porto tutto?
<Valgio63> krabador, Yessssss
<Valgio63> krabador, basta dirmelo una volta! Ascolta.....esiste una lista in rete dei comandi da shell? Guardiamo se riesco ad imparare qualcos'altro!
<krabador> Valgio63, mandami uno screenshot
<krabador> !imagebin | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<maryx> jester-, è partito!!!ora che faccio?
<Valgio63> krabador, di cosa?
<maryx> posso installare direttamente o devo provarlo senza installarlo?
<jester-> maryx: partito cosa
<jester-> maryx: provala
<maryx> scusa,l'usb,lubuntu
<jester-> e poi installa ubuntu
<jester-> usa tutto il disco
<maryx> non creo partizioni allora...se la sister volesse metterci altro incasina di nuovo tutto come ho fatto io?
<Valgio63> krabador, uno screenshot di cosa? quando si apre User Accounts?
<jester-> maryx: quanto è grande hd
<maryx> aspetta,installo ubuntu o ubuntu?è piccolino,spetta che guardo...
<Valgio63> krabador, quetso è adesso! http://imagebin.org/308576
<Valgio63> krabador, questa dopo che si è aperto http://imagebin.org/308577
<maryx> jasper-, oddio credevo peggio,dovrebbe essere questo,Aspire One Pro 531  Processore Intel Atom N270/N280 (1.60/1.68 GHz, 533/667 MHz FSB, 512 KB L2 cache) 1 GB di RAM espandibile a 2 GB (DDR2 533/667 MHz SDRAM ) 160 GB HDD 2,5" unità disco tradizionale Schermo 10.1” (TFT LCD, risoluzione 1024 x 600 pixel - 262,000 colori supportati) Webcam integrata Acer Crystal Eye, 0.3 megapixel WLAN: Acer InviLink 802.11b/g Wi-Fi LAN: 10/100 Mbps
<jester-> maryx: installa lubuntu e usa tutto il disco
<Valgio63> krabador, ora gli dico di scattare una foto e ti rimando lo screenshot
<krabador> ok
<maryx> jester-, che dire....grazie!!!ce l'ho fatta,che devo fare ora?
<Valgio63> krabador, ancora aspetto! Mah.
<krabador> Valgio63, veramente molto strano
<Valgio63> krabador, strano sì! Ti ripeto, su quello di mia figlia in live và come una bomba, solo sul mio s'incepa!
<Valgio63> Ed adesso non nè una remix strana o già fatta o personalizzata!
<Valgio63>  E' solo, unicamente e innegabilmenta UBUNTU! Eccolo!!!!! scatto
<krabador> Valgio63, credo che sia qualcosa a riguardo del supporto del kernel al tuo chipset
<krabador> Valgio63, hai installato il catalyst?
<Fly80> vado notte a tutti
<Valgio63> krabador, non su questa, ma su quella prima avevo provarto gli update, ma rimaneva tutto come prima!
<krabador> Valgio63, installa fglrx, non l'update
<krabador> Valgio63, e riavvia
<Valgio63> krabador, ok ti mando imegebine provo
<krabador> ok
<Valgio63> krabador,  et voilà
<Valgio63> o questa? non mi si incolla?
<Valgio63> http://imagebin.org/308578
<Valgio63> krabador, stò installando
<Valgio63> krabador, non sò dove stai tu, ma quì a Firenze le zanzare già ci mangiano vivi!
<Valgio63> krabador, riavvio
<maryx> grazie mille davvero,non mi resta ceh reinstallare i documenti ed i programmi...impareremo tutti ad usare lubuntu,meglio che far casini!notte a tutti!
<krabador> bene, buonanotte
<Valgio63> krabador, wow, appena avviato  e mi si è crashato compiz! Vuoi un pastebina della segnalazione prima che la mandi?
<Valgio63> krabador, non me lo ga copiare, peccato
<krabador> Valgio63, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback
<krabador> Valgio63, riavvia
<krabador> selezioni la sessione dalla schermata di login
<Valgio63> krabador, che è quella che uso di solito! Eseguo
<krabador> Valgio63, potrebbe essere connesso a compiz
<Valgio63> krabador, scherza!
<Valgio63> riavvio
<Valgio63> krabador, l'ho avviato in metacity,, ivece che in compiz. mo provo a lanciare account utente
<krabador> Valgio63, hai fatto partire la sessione flashback?
<Valgio63> si in metacity ivece ce compiz, ho lanciato account utente (non da terminale però) mi ha aperto avvio account utente per alcuni secondi sul pannello in basso e poi è sparito!
<Valgio63> come sempre!
<Valgio63> mI SA CHE È PROPRIO UN PROBLEMA DI HARDWARE!
<Valgio63> va' che meraviglia! io proprio la unity non la sopporto!
<Valgio63> E gnome3 è peggio
<Valgio63> krabador, si è aperto adesso!
<Valgio63> Come sempre XD
<Valgio63> krabador, mi sa che apriprò un bug, è l'unica! Non so nemmeno se provare un'altra distro, tanto per vedere, ma Mint è indietro, forse xubuntu o lubuntu? Non abbia ad essere un problema legato a lightdm, ma non ci credo!
<krabador> Valgio63, prova xubuntu 14.04
<krabador> Valgio63, e lubuntu 14.04
<krabador> provale entrambe in live
<Valgio63> krabador, proverò. poi ti faro risapere, intanto le scarico, sempre dal sito italiano, ci dovrebbero essere i lnk, giusto?
<krabador> Valgio63, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<krabador> Valgio63, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<Valgio63> krabador, un'ultima cosa: cosa c'è di differente nelle versioni alternate? Non l'ho mai capito!
<krabador> le alternate, sono configurate per partire con hardware del pleistocente
<krabador> con pochissima ram
<Valgio63> ahhh ecco, come quelle che ho a lavorare in ferrovia! Pensa ad un portatile che gira solo con debian!
<Valgio63> ce l'ho io! e con windows millennium!
<Valgio63> Anche un po' prima del pleistocene!
<Valgio63> krabador,  notte va' ti faccio sapere domani sera! Domani sono in ferie, ma ho talmente tante cose da fare! A partire con la spesa a mia madre e due ore per capire cosa vuole la badante!
<krabador> :D
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<Valgio63> alla romena, peggio di un lupo!
<Valgio63> a domani
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-02
<|gonzo|> zZzZzZ
<giova> sera a tutti,ho un problema di connessione,ho una scheda wifi broadcom ma non riesco a configurare,non riesco nemmeno a connettere col cavo ehernet.
<giova_> si era disconnesso il pc...qualcuno aveva risposto?
<LoZioNe> buonSalve a tutti
<newuser> salve
<newuser> qualcuno on line?
<pac_> buongiorno! Grazie ad alcuni utenti di questa chat sono riuscito a vedere la mia line wifi, però non vedo le connessioni e quindi posso navigare solo via cavo. utilizzo un compaq mini 311 e lubuntu ultima versione. Ho provato in live xubuntu e kubuntu ma il problema rimane. Non reisco a vedere nessuna connessione, nemmeno quella dei vicini. La macchina aveva win7 e funzionava quindi escludo il problema hardware. Avete dei consigli?
<romeopapa_> buongiorno, ho un problema con l'avanzamento di versione. Ho interrotto il processo perchè sono un "....one", ma non mi fa procebuongiorno, ho un problema con l'avanzamento di versione. Ho interrotto il processo perchè sono un "....one", ma non mi fa procedere coin la modalità di ripristino di questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Amministrazionedere coin la modalità di ripristino di questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org
<romeopapa_> riprovo...
<romeopapa_> buongiorno, ho un problema con l'avanzamento di versione. Ho interrotto il processo perchè sono un "....one", ma non mi fa procedere coin la modalità di ripristino di questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<romeopapa_> non riesco a passare alla modalità di scrittura e lettura
<romeopapa_> che posso fare?
<romeopapa_> c'è modo di non reistallare da capo?
<akis24> giorno
<pac_> è più leggero lubuntu o xubuntu per un notebook di 5 anni fa?
<pac_> la scelta è solo soggettiva o ci sono delle caratteristiche oggettive per scegliere uno piuttosto che l'altro?
<Riccardone> pac_: qui trovi una risposta http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1790701
<pac_> provo a rispondermi da solo! Sono leggeri uguali ma xubuntu è più chiaro come interfaccia. Può funzionare questa risposta?
<pac_> Riccardone: Grazie ora guardo.
<pac_> Ho letto e confermo la mia risposta. Quindi installo xubuntu grazie!
<dido_> Giorno,  ho installato la versione 14.04 di ubuntu, ho diversi problemi 1 si freezza il sistema operativo devo fare un hard reset per ripartire 2 wi fi non rimane agganciato 3 alcuni programmi mi dicono spazio insufficiente su disco qualcuno sa come risolvere questi problemi?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pac__> per lubuntu c'è un canale specfico o va bene qui?
<jester-> pac__: va bene accà
<pac__> jester-: grazie
<pac__> nonostante abbia provato kubuntu lubuntu e xubuntu solo windows 7 mi vedeva le connessioni wifi. Ora sono con xubuntu ho avviato gigolò vede la rete ma non le connessioni. Esiste una soluziione?
<jester-> pac__: gigolò?
<pac__> jester-: si non va bene?
<cristian_c> pac__, il de non c'entra nulla con il wifi
<cristian_c> puoi cambiare qualsiasi interfaccia, ma è altra questione
<pac__> cristian_c: quindi?
<jester-> pac__: se la scheda wifi non è rilevata gigolo si fa le seghe, che scheda wifi hai
<cristian_c> pac__, cosa c'entra gigolò con la connessione wifi?
<cristian_c> jester-, quoto
<jester-> pac__: se la scheda non è rilevata non è questione di lubuntu o altro ambiente grafico
<pac__> non saprei so solo che mi mette l'icona del wifi come attiva sulla barra
<cristian_c> pac__, la cosa assurda è che tu non hai l'applet del network manager
<pac__> jester-: da parte comincio quindi
<cristian_c> sul pannello
<jester-> pac__: lspci | grep  -i network
<cristian_c> pac__, sicuro di usare una lubuntu non tarocca?
<jester-> pac__: non te lo dicono neanche sotto tortura
<pac__> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7378281/
<pac__> cristian_c: scaricato dal sito ufficiale!
<jester-> pac__: hai installato qualcosa circa broadcom?
<cristian_c> <jester-> pac__: non te lo dicono neanche sotto tortura
<cristian_c> ihihih
<pac__> jester-: no il sistema ora è pulitissimo
<jester-> pac__: vai in driver aggiuntivi ma devi essere connesso a internet
<pac__> jester-: si certo vado
<pac__> jester-: non c'è!
<pac__> jester-: driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> pac__: rfkill list
<pac__> jester-: 0: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<jester-> nel paste
<cristian_c> pac__, puoi mandare schermata del desktop?
<pac__> cristian_c: ora vedo se c'è l'applicazione altrimenti la debbo installare. Ma non esiste il pulsante stamp su lubuntu?
<cristian_c> pac__, devi fare a mano
<cristian_c> pac__, come hai fatto l'altra volta
<jester-> pac__: hai appena detto che sei in xubuntu
<pac__> cristian_c: cioè?
<cristian_c> pac__, l'altra volta come hai mandato l'immagine?
<pac__> jester-: scusa si xubuntu pardon!
<pac__> cristian_c: ho installato il programma ora faccio subito!
<cristian_c> !info xfce4-screenshoter
<ubot-it> Package xfce4-screenshoter does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info xfce4-screenshooter
<ubot-it> xfce4-screenshooter (source: xfce4-screenshooter): screenshots utility for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-2 (saucy), package size 1636 kB, installed size 2906 kB
<cristian_c> c'è pure il programma
<Raf0071> buongiorno a tutti, sto cercando di installare ubuntu (e le derivate) su di un sempron 3000+ 1,8 GHz 64  bit e 1,5 GB RAm DDR  e scheda grafica VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP ma ricevo sempre lo stesso errore: "system running in low graphics mode"... credo sia la shceda grafica non supportata.... avete qualche consiglio? (PS sono un neofita...)
<jester-> Raf0071: pc troppo giovane
<Raf0071> Jester- :) non posso fare nulla?
<jester-> Raf0071: provare una release piu vecchia tipo la 12.04 unica ancora con supporto
<Raf0071> jester- ho provato proprio quella....
<jester-> Raf0071: se non è compatibile non c'è verso, prova con la debian
<Raf0071> jester- vorrei installare ubuntu perchè avevo xp... ma se installo una versione vecchia che succede?
<jester-> Raf0071: succede che non è piu aggiornabile
<cristian_c> Raf0071, hai provato con nomodeset?
<cristian_c> Raf0071, in live
<Raf0071> cristian_c sì ho provato con nomodeset ma non cambia nulla...
<cristian_c> Raf0071, dove hai trovato le istruzioni?
<cristian_c> spiega cos'hai fatto, esattamente
<Raf0071> jester- quindi potrebbero non girarci alcuni programmi?
<jester-> Raf0071: nemmeno li installi da apt
<Raf0071> cristian_c sul sito di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Raf0071, linka
<Raf0071> cristian_c asp devo ritrovarle
<pac__> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/308610
<jester-> pac__: installazione nuova?
<pac__> jester-: ma l'ho fatta nuova prima devo rifarla?
<jester-> pac__: è nuova o no
<pac__> jester-: nuovissima!
<cristian_c> pac__, io vedo l'icona delle rete
<cristian_c> con la rete che pare funzionante
<jester-> pac__: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source linux-firmware-nonfree
<Raf0071> cristian_c http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Raf0071> cristian_c e poi sono andato su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<Raf0071> cristian_c per impostare i parametri
<pac__> jester-: fatto
<jester-> pac__: riavvia
<cristian_c> Raf0071, quindi, tramite F6?
<pac__> jester-: ok
<Raf0071> cristian_c sì
<pac_> jester-: fatto
<jester-> pac_: la wifi è attiva?
<jester-> pac_: iwconfig
<pac_> jester-: fuziona grazie sono commosso da tanto sapere!
<Raf0071> cristian_c qualche idea? possibile che debba per forza cambiare PC? magari provo a cambiare la scheda video?
<cristian_c> Raf0071, beh, è integrata, giusto?
<pac_> jester-: devo dare comunque i?wconfig
<cristian_c> Raf0071, pc fisso?
<jester-> pac_: se funza no
<Raf0071> cristian_c sì è vero....
<Raf0071> sigh
<pac_> jester-: Posso ancora chiedere un info
<Raf0071> cristian_c dici che con il cd alternate riesco a risolvere?
<jester-> pac_: certo
<jester-> Raf0071: provare non costa niente
<pac_> jester-: grazie ma questo problema era presente anche con windows 7. Quando digito a volte mi ritrovo il cursore in un qualsiasi punto del testo. In sostanza si sposta da solo!
<jester-> pac_: provato a cambiare mouse?
<pac_> jester-: si più volte ma niente da fare
<cristian_c> Raf0071, non credo
<Raf0071> jester- ok provo... ma che versione mi consigliate per questo PC? ubunutu, kubuntu, xubunut, lubuntu? pensavo a Kubuntu perchè deve essere usato da mia moglie che è abitutata a windows....
<jester-> pac_: prova a disattivare il taccpad   synclient touchpadoff=1
<cristian_c> Raf0071, per fare una prova, hai una scheda vga in più?
<jester-> pac_: synclient touchpadoff=0 per riattivare
<Raf0071> cristian_c no ma la posso rimediare da qualche parte
<jester-> Raf0071: xubuntu
<cristian_c> Raf0071, quella è un'altra cosa da provare
<cristian_c> Raf0071, puoi fare un'ulteriore cosa?
<pac_> jester-: fatto
<Raf0071> cristian_c dimmi certo!
<jester-> pac_: vedi che succede, comunque al reboot taccpad si riattiva
<cristian_c> Raf0071, puoi dire il modelllo esatto di vga?
<cristian_c> Raf0071, e release di ubuntu provata
<Raf0071> cristian_c questa la scheda: 	Name	VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP      Board Manufacturer	0x1631 (0xD007)      Memory size	64 MB      PCI device	bus 1 (0x1), device 0 (0x0), function 0 (0x0)      Vendor ID	0x1106 (0x1631)      Model ID	0x3108 (0xD007)
<pac_> jester-:grazie ma la cosa strana, però non vorrei dire una fesseria, sembra che lo faccia solo sulla digitazione all'interno di un browser. Ripeto non ne sono sicuro, comunque ora questo scherzo non me lo ha fatto eppure ho scritto abbastanza a lungo. In sostanza dovrei sempre dare quest'ultimo comando?
<cristian_c> Raf0071, da dove hai recuperato tale messaggio?
<jester-> pac_: si quando accendi
<pac_> jester-: grazie allora conservo il comando.
<jester-> pac_: =0 se vuoi riattivare
<pac_> Grazie a tutti vi auguro una buona giornata!
<pac_> jester-: ok grazie
<Raf0071> cristian_c ho provato: ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso e quella a 36bit
<Raf0071> cristian_c ho usato cpu-z
<Raf0071> per avere le caratteristiche del PC perchè non sapevo se fosse a 64 o 36 bit
<cristian_c> Raf0071, scusa
<jester-> 36 no di sicuro e la 64 dubito che parta su quel pc
<cristian_c> Raf0071, ma il procio è a 32 o 64 bit?
<cristian_c> Raf0071, che sempron è?
<Raf0071> cristian_c è a 64bit
<jester-> sempronio
<cristian_c> lo
<cristian_c> *lol
<fabio_cc> Raf0071, basta dare sudo lshw -C cpu, per saperlo
<Raf0071> cristian_c:    Name	AMD Sempron 3000+      Codename	Palermo      Specification	AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+      Package 	Socket 754      CPUID	F.C.2      Extended CPUID	F.2C      Brand ID	38      Core Stepping	DH-E6      Technology	90 nm      Core Speed	1808.3 MHz      Multiplier x Bus Speed	9.0 x 200.9 MHz      HT Link speed	803.7 MHz      Stock frequency	1800 MHz      Instructions sets	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, x8
<Raf0071> cristian_c mi sembra quindi a 64 bit
<Raf0071> comunque never more in my life packard bell!!!! :)
<Emab> Butto giù dalla finestra il computer o la stampante? A Voi la scelta...
<fabio_cc> Emab, calmati :D
<Emab> Ma io sono calmissimo XD
<Raf0071> volevo risparmiare e anche ora mi da veramente fastidio spendere dei soldi considerando che mim moglie deve usare solo: chrome (o chromium), stampante , scanner ed email
<cristian_c> Raf0071, ma tu sei alexius?
<fabio_cc> Emab, sei quello della brother?
<Raf0071> cristian_c? chi è un noto taccagno? lol
<Emab> Si... Fabio-cc se ti interessa leggi i dettagli Qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7378474/
<cristian_c> Raf0071, è a 64 bit, come avevi detto
<cristian_c> Raf0071, provato con lubuntu 32 bit?
<Raf0071> cristian_c mi chiamo Raffaele
<Raf0071> cristian_c ho provato solo questa di lubuntu: lubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> Raf0071, allora, fai una prova
<fabio_cc> Emab, mi ricordi il modello del multifunzione?
<jester-> Raf0071: prova alternate sperando che al reboot carichi il modulo crome
<Emab> Certo.. Come fosse ieri O.o DCP-1510
<cristian_c> Emab, ma non hai seguito il wiki tetesco?
<Emab> Certo Cristian_c..
<cristian_c> Emab, dall'output non sembra
<Raf0071> quindi scarico lubuntu alternate a 64 bit?
<Raf0071> che versione?
<fabio_cc> Emab, sisi mi ricordi nel senso che dovevi ricordarlo a me, mi sono espresso male :D
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Raf0071, provato con lubuntu 32 bit?
<Emab> Output per il comando lsusb?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Emab, ti consigliai di crear eun altro file, come scritto nel wiki
<cristian_c> *creare
<Raf0071> quindi lubuntu a 32 bit?
<Raf0071> cristian_c quindi lubuntu a 32 bit? che versione?
<Emab> Forse mi sono dimenticato di scriverlo in Pastebin ma credo di averli aggiunti tutti. Adesso Ri-Ri-controllo..
<Raf0071> cristian_c scusa lubuntu alternate a 32 bit?
<cristian_c> Raf0071, è da provare
<cristian_c> Raf0071, tanto i 64 bit non li sfrutti con 1.5 GB di ram
<cristian_c> Raf0071, prova alternate
<jester-> Raf0071: prova la 12.04
<Emab> Ho creato il file etc / sane.d / brother.conf
<cristian_c> Emab, senza spazi
<Raf0071> ok allora provo lubuntu alternate a 32 bit 12.04...
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner
<Emab> Sisi senza spazi ovviamente..
<Raf0071> la scarico e nel pome ci provo poi vi faccio sapere... nel frattempo grazie!
<cristian_c> Emab, e che ci hai messo dentro?
<Emab> le 4 righe che ci sono sul sito, ad eccezione che ho cambiato l'ultima cifra con il giusto indirizzo ripreso da lsusb
<Emab> Tutto senza spazi..
<Emab> Solo una cosa, non ricordo di aver modificato il file / etc / sane.d / dll.conf
<Emab> Perchè sono sul sito tradotto in Italiano dal tedesco e non si capisce niente in quel pezzo..
<cristian_c> Raf0071, ho fatto ricerca e pare che tale scheda sia supportata
<cristian_c> Emab, puoi postare il contenuto di brother.conf
<cristian_c> ?
<Emab>  /usr/lib64/sane
<cristian_c> -,-
<Emab> aspetta cristian
<cristian_c> /etc/sane.d/brother.conf
<cristian_c> Emab, tra l'altro in quel file c'erano due righe, non una
<Emab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7378524/
<Emab> No scusa mi sono confuso..
<Emab> anche se qua c'è solo una riga e non due...
<Emab> Ma ho seguito il wiki tedesco
<Emab> Ovviamente ho prelevato il giusto indirizzo da lsusb, cristian_c
<cristian_c> Emab, è pure sbagliato
<Emab> Come??
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7378524/
<cristian_c> posta anche: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/brother.conf
<Emab> Dannazione XD
<cristian_c> Emab, la mia idea comunque, è che non abbiano aggiornato il wiki italiano
<cristian_c> in quanto pare che la procedura sia cambiata nelle nuove ubuntu
<cristian_c> (vedendo sul wiki tedesco)
<Emab> Nell'ultimo file ci sono solo le due righe che mi hai postato.
<cristian_c> Emab, posta tutto su pastebin
<Emab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7378552/
<Emab> Solo le ultime due righe
<Emab> la prima riga è il nome del file
<Emab> Entro quanto uscirà òa nuova guida per installare lo scanner su Ubuntu-Xubuntu 14.04?
<cristian_c> Emab, anche l'altro file
<cristian_c> Emab, più che altro dovresti segnalare in Gruppo Documentazione
<cristian_c> e penso proprio che verrebbe aggiornata seguendo proprio quella tedesca
<Emab> Dove lo trovo questo "gruppo documentazione"..
<cristian_c> !doc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'doc'
<cristian_c> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> Emab, posta anche l'altro file
<gatsu1000> buongiorno a tutti
<gatsu1000> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè dopo l'aggiornamento alla 14 di xubuntu, ora va tutto a scatti?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<gatsu1000> il pc intendo... muovo il mouse e "lagga"
<gatsu1000> ciao cristian_c ^^
<gatsu1000> almeno dammi il tempo di spiegre :P
<gatsu1000> *spiegare :P
<Emab> Quale file? 40-libsane.rule o l'altro brother.conf
<cristian_c> <gatsu1000> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè dopo l'aggiornamento alla 14 di xubuntu, ora va tutto a scatti?
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Emab, puoi postare l'altro brother.conf?
<Emab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7378524/
<gatsu1000> eh... che è la domanda principale :P magari qualcuno aveva già avuto problemi simili
<cristian_c> Emab, posta anche il file /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<Emab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7374698/
<gatsu1000> immagino sia qualcosa relativo alla scheda video e alla risoluzione, ma non sono riuscito a trovare molto
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, non puoi pensare che tutti abbiano la stessa esperienza
<cristian_c> molto dipende anche dall'hardware usato e dal software installato
<gatsu1000> non l'ho preteso, infatti ho chiesto se qualcuno ne sapesse qualcosa in quanto, per un qualsiasi motivo, si era ritrovato nella mia situazione
<gatsu1000> mica ho detto "datemi la soluzione o vi faccio saltare in aria la casa" ^^
<cristian_c> Emab, è sbagliato
<cristian_c> te l'ho già detto
<Emab> l'ho cambiato, l'avevo corretto..
<Emab> con quello presente nel wiki..
<cristian_c> Emab, io ti ho chiesto di postare il contenuto attuale del file
<cristian_c> e per due volte cos'hai postato, invece?
<Emab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7378622/
<Emab> No è che sono stato tutta serata al computer e, sperimentando le varie cose, ero tornato a quella versione di file..
<cristian_c> Emab, mi dicono dalla regia che la creazione di questi file non è riferita ai pacchetti scaricati dal sito brother
<cristian_c> Emab, scusa, ti avevo chiesto di postare il contenuto attuale dei file
<cristian_c> Emab, tu invece ogni volta mi posti una cosa diversa
<cristian_c> che non si sa da dove è presa
<cristian_c> Emab, ma tu hai acceso la multifunzione prima di installare il driver?
<cristian_c> Emab, puoi anche fare un'ulteriore prova
<Emab> certo la accendo sempre prima
<cristian_c> ok
<Emab> sbaglio?
<cristian_c> Emab, potresti provare con 12.04 o 13.10
<cristian_c> Emab, hai provato?
<cristian_c> magari il supporto di quei deb scaricati si ferma a 13.10
<cristian_c> nell'attesa chebrother aggiunga supporto
<cristian_c> (è un'ipotesi)
<Emab> Non ho provato, ma non capisco perchè una brother 1810 (stessa stampante ma con fax) vada..
<cristian_c> non ho idea se è cambiato qualcosa
<cristian_c> Emab, ma i driver della 1810 da dove li hai presi?
<cristian_c> rispetto alla 1510
<Emab> Sempre dal sito della brother..
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Emab, fai un tentativo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Emab, potresti provare con 12.04 o 13.10
<Emab> solo che mi e bastato reinstallare il driver scanner e si sono messi a funzionare.
<cristian_c> Emab, ?
<cristian_c> 1810?
<cristian_c> Emab, dpkg -l | grep brscan
<Emab> La stringa sbagliata sul file rule di prima l'ho inserita per quella stampante, indirizzo usb sbagliato. E funzionava.. adesso l'ho tolta e funziona lo stesso
<cristian_c> -,-
<Emab> mfc-1810..Invio i dati per quella stampante li?
<cristian_c> Emab, stai facendo confusione
<Emab> Cristian puoi ridere di me, sono inesperto
<cristian_c> qui si sta parlando della 1510
<cristian_c> Emab, non sto ridendo, ti sto consigliando di fare le cose in ordine
<cristian_c> senza mischiare altro
<Emab> ok..
<Emab> Adesso posto il comando..
<Emab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7378681/
<yesman> ciao ragazzi mi servirebbe sapere quali novità sono state aggiunte nel nuovo ubuntu grazie
<cristian_c> Emab, io ti consiglio di provare sulla 12.04 o 13.10 la dcp-1510
<Emab> funziona anche sulle live?
<cristian_c> Emab, installando semplicemente due pacchetti
<cristian_c> Emab, puoi installare i pacchetti anche in live
<fabio_cc> yesman, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/tour/14.04/it/index.html
<cristian_c> solo che la modifica scompare al riavvio
<cristian_c> Emab, è solo una prova
<yesman> fabio_cc, grazie :)
<cristian_c> Emab, per trovare il bandolo della matassa
<Emab> lo stavo per scrivere, è solo una prova.non importa per il riavvio..
<cristian_c> Emab, ok
<fabio_cc> yesman, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/desktop
<cristian_c> Emab, al massimo dovrai riavviare udev
<fabio_cc> yesman, prego
<cristian_c> Emab, dopo aver installato i driver
<cristian_c> Emab, io però farei una cosa
<Emab> si sul wiki tedesco c'è tutto. Grazie mille..
<Emab> cosa?
<cristian_c> ii  brscan-skey                               0.2.4-1                               amd64        Brother Linux scanner S-KEY tool
<cristian_c> questo pacchetto non credo che serva per usb
<cristian_c> ma mi pare per  il wireless
<cristian_c> Emab, quindi inizialmente non servirebbe neanche
<cristian_c> Emab, installa gli altri due
<Emab> Questo è un pacchetto bastardo.. No serve per usb.. Adesso ti spiego il perchè..
<cristian_c> Emab, spiega
<Emab> Questo serve per avviare la scansione dalla stampante al pc. Abilita il pulsante sulla stamapnte..
<Emab> è bastardo perchè se avvio quel comando e premo il pulsante parte gimp sul computer
<Emab> però gimp non riesce a leggere il file.. cambia estensione ogni volta..
<Emab> estensioni del tipo*.ydhsns
<Nippon> buongiorno a tutti
<cristian_c> Emab, aspettA
<cristian_c> Emab, ma tu puoi far partire la scansione anche senza premere il pulsante
<cristian_c> Emab, ma da simple scan
<cristian_c> via software
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Emab> no..
<Emab> Non sarei qui..
<cristian_c> Emab, installa i due pacchetti
<cristian_c> senza brscan-skey
<cristian_c> quello non è necessario
<Emab> va bene.
<cristian_c> Emab, fallo sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> anche in live
<cristian_c> Emab, non toccare i file
<cristian_c> di configurazione
<Emab> Mi scuso per ste giornate intense, Cristian_c
<Nippon> sul mio pc ci sono due hdd, di cui uno è vuoto e sull'altro ho installato ubuntu. Su uno di questi hdd vuoti vorrei installare il secondo sistema operativo, indovinate un pò............winzozz 8. Vorrei evitare di sbagliare e installare il mio winzozz su ubuntu  e per questo chiedo il vostro aiuto per evitare ciò
<cristian_c> non dovrebbe essere necessario pacioccare
<cristian_c> ma dovrebbe essere sufficiente installare i due deb, brscan e quello udev
<fabio_cc> Emab, solo per scrupolo, sudo sane-find-scanner   da qualcosa?
<cristian_c> Emab, l'importante è che risolvi
<Nippon> su quale hdd che mi appare dovrei installare winzozz
<cristian_c> :)
<Emab> brscan ed udev. Ok :-)
<Nippon> ciao Fabio_cc è da tanot che non ci si vede
<Nippon> ciao cristian_ state tutti bene?
<Emab> Per eliminare i driver che ci sono già nel caso volessi riprovare con xubuntu 14.04?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, ?
<Nippon> vi trovo sempre qui, spero almeno che per il 1° Maggio vi siete riposati :-)
<cristian_c> Emab, io eviterei, al limite reinstallerei la 14.04
<cristian_c> ma è meglio prima provare sulle altre, non trovi?
<Emab> Va bene. Ovviamente si..
<Nippon> iil messaggio di winzozz che mi appare e mi chiede su quale hdd installare è il seguente:
<cristian_c> Emab, mi raccomando, con multifunzione acceso e collegato
<cristian_c> installare i pacchetti
<Emab> Lo farò. Grazie per il tempo perso e complimenti x la Vostra passione, per Ubuntu.
<Nippon> unità 0 partizione1  143,4Gb(dim. tot.)    0Gb(spazio libero)   Tipo sistema
<fabio_cc> ciao Emab
<Nippon> unità 0 partizione2  5,6Gb(dim. tot.)    0Gb(spazio libero)   Tipo logico
<Emab> Grazie, ciao fabio_cc :-)
<Nippon> unità 1 partizione1  103,4Gb(dim. tot.)    92Gb(spazio libero)   Tipo primario
<Nippon> spazion non allocato unità 1  45.6,Gb(dim. tot.)
<Nippon> dove su questi hdd devo installare il mio winzozz per evitare che il mio ubuntu venga formattato? Da premettere che per l'installazione tramite il boot viene fatta da usb
<fabio_cc> Nippon, in ogni caso dopo aver installato win dovrai ripristinare il grub, perché non ti partirà più ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !grub | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<fabio_cc> Nippon, entra da ubuntu e dai sudo fdisk -l
<Nippon> si ma se io lo installo sul secondo hdd ènecessario ripristinare il GRUB?
<Nippon> dal boot voglio installarlo sul secondo hdd
<fabio_cc> Nippon, se fai due boot loader separati, poi per scegliere quale sistema avviare devi usare il menu di boot del bios o cambiare l'ordine di boot
<fabio_cc> Nippon, documentati un pò
<fabio_cc> !installazione | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fabio_cc> !partizioni | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<Nippon> si ma io vorrei capire se l'insallo su un altro hdd è necessario rifare il grub?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, no, credo che win metterà il suo boot loader nell'hdd dove lo installi, e poi fai partire il sistema che vuoi in base a quale hdd gli fai leggere prima
<Nippon> a questo punto vorrei solo capire su quale hdd dovrei installare winzozz per evitare che venga formattato ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Nippon, sudo fdisk -l
<fabio_cc> !paste | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Nippon: hd con linux gli togli la scossa e non lo vede
<Nippon> :-)))
<Nippon> allora mi consigli di scollegarlo dalla scheda madre, togliendo il cavo SATA
<jester-> basta togliere la corrente se non ti destreggi fra le partizioni
<Nippon> è collegato tramite il cavo SATA, penso che quello basti, giusto??
<Nippon> ma poi quando lo ricollego devo seguire la procedura per il ripristino del grub?
<jester-> Nippon: i cavi sono 2 uno va sulla piastra l'altro pia la corrente stacca uno dei 2
<fabio_cc> [12:38] <fabio_cc> Nippon, no, credo che win metterà il suo boot loader nell'hdd dove lo installi, e poi fai partire il sistema che vuoi in base a quale hdd gli fai leggere prima
<jester-> poi però devi rimettere al boot quello con linux
<Nippon> questa configurazione devo farla sul boot della scheda madre
<kek> salve
<fabio_cc> !ciao | kek
<ubot-it> kek: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<kek> chi mi aiuta a risolvere un problema nato facendo l'ultimko aggiornamento ?
<kek> non si soegne e non si attiva la scheda wifi
<kek> ciao Gabio
<kek> Fabio
<jester-> kek: broadcom?
<kek> si
<jester-> kek: non è un problema, noto è che bisogna mettergli il driver alla broadcom
<jester-> kek: lspci | grep -i network
<kek> come faccio non mi legge neanche la scheda ethernet
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la nuova 14.04 xubuntu
<jester-> kek: la eth non centra con la wifi
<Nippon> ma come faccio a capire qualè è fisicamente l'hdd che devo scollegare?
<lusuhard> quando  carico la live non ho problemi di rete
<lusuhard> mi si connette via lan tranquillamente
<lusuhard> quando ho terminato l-installazione non va piu
<jester-> Nippon: se non lo sai tu
<jester-> lusuhard: cavo o wifi
<kek> ho capito però non posso scaricare i nuovi driver dal pc sul quale ho installato lubuntu
<cristian_c> kek, in che senso?
<LoZioNe> buongiorno ^^
<lusuhard> lan
<jester-> kek: la eth dovrebbe fungere se attacchi un cavo di rete
<lusuhard> jester- lan
<fabio_cc> Nippon, se ti dice "Manca il sistema operativo" hai staccato quello sbagliato :)
<kek> infatti ma non va
<jester-> lusuhard: eh cavo wifi o woodu
<Nippon> un cavo passa tra i due hdd e non so come fare, deov fare partire il pc, non c'è un modo per identificare l'hdd
<Nippon> del sistema operativo?
<jester-> kek: ripritina il sistema che qualcosa è andato storto avanzando
<kek> come faccio
<jester-> !ripristino | kek
<ubot-it> kek: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> Nippon, c'è etichetta su hard disk
<Nippon> non lo so, penso di si
<Nippon> devo smontarlo
<lusuhard> jester- oddio cavo lan...
<kek> devo reinstallare di nuovo il sistema
<lusuhard> jester- non conosco la differenza tra un cavo wifi o woodu
<jester-> lusuhard: farei pure per te un bel ripristino
<fabio_cc> Nippon, posta sudo lshw -C disk
<fabio_cc> !paste | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kek> ma anche la vecchia versione soffre di queste problematiche
<cristian_c> kek, non si capisce che problema hai
<lusuhard> jester- io ho fatto che scaricasse gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione, forse dovrei reinstallare senza gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> cristian_c: che vanzando non ha ne wifi ne eth
<jester-> !ripristino | lusuhard
<ubot-it> lusuhard: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<kek> allora il sistema libuntu stamane mi ha lanciato un messaggio dicendo che era disponibile una nuova versione
<cristian_c> kek, ma hai usato ppa?
<kek> ho accettato ed ha installato la nuova versione
<cristian_c> o repo aggiuntivi
<kek> alla fine ho riscontrato che non si spegne il pc e non si avvia la scheda wifi
<jester-> !ripristino | lusuhard   kek
<ubot-it> lusuhard   kek: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<kek> questo problema esisteva anche sulla vecchia versione
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7378823/
<lusuhard> jester- io non posso ripristinare
<kek> risolsi il problema sempre con l'aiuto della chat facendo delle operazioni che ora non ricordo ma du sicuro non feci il ripristino
<lusuhard> jester- installazione su ex winzozz
<jester-> lusuhard: e perchè mai
<jester-> leggi la guida
<kek> cosa sono le ppa?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, ok ci sono i seriali, ora dai sudo fdisk -l
<fabio_cc> metti sempre su paste
<lusuhard> jester- ok grazie, provo a speriamo bene
<kek> cristian puoi aiutarmi '
<kek> ?
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7378840/
<fabio_cc> Nippon, quello vuoto dovrebbe essere quello con il seriale 9RX7PZNS
<fabio_cc> Nippon, penso sia scritto sull'etichetta
<Nippon> è quello che dovrei staccare?
<kek> chi mi aiuta
<jester-> !ripristino | kek
<ubot-it> kek: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> o devo toglierti la parola?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, scusami, se vuoi installare win su quello vuoto, quello vuoto è quello che devi lasciare collegato
<kek> si ma non risolvo con il ripristino
<fabio_cc> Nippon, quello con ubuntu dovrebbe essere 9RX7PZA5
<jester-> kek: non c'è come non farlo il ripristino
<fabio_cc> Nippon, ovviamente tu assicurati sempre, tanto avviando con l'hdd vuoto e quello con ubuntu staccato, ovviamente ubuntu non partirà
<cristian_c> kek, hai usato ppa?
<cristian_c> e due
<Nippon> ok, quindi devo scollegare il 9RX7PZA5, giusto?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, in teoria si, vedi se trovi il seriale sull'etichetta, staccalo e poi accendi il pc assicurandoti che non parta ubuntu
<kek> cristian cosa sono le ppa ?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, se sbagli hdd e pialli ubuntu poi non dare la colpa a me :P
<Nippon> :-)
<g-w-e> buon giorno, volevo segnalare che per far funzionare la scheda audio VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller sono tornato alla 12.04. con la 14.04 non funziona, non la riconosce e da una scheda audio virtuale output dummy. pensate che in futuro potrò usare la 14 ?
<Nippon> sicuramente mi rifarò vedere.... per ringraziarvi o per mandarvi....... :-)))
<cristian_c> g-w-e, apri un terminale
<jester-> g-w-e: segnala il bug
<g-w-e> cristian_c, sono sulla 12.04
<Nippon> se ti fischeranno le orecchie vuol dire che sono le mie bestemmie
<g-w-e> jester-, come ?
<cristian_c> g-w-e, digita: aply -l
<jester-> !bug | g-w-e
<cristian_c> *aplay -l
<ubot-it> g-w-e: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<fabio_cc> Nippon, :)
<kek> cristian cosa sono le ppa ?
<cristian_c> !ppa | kek
<ubot-it> kek: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Nippon> a dopo
<fabio_cc> Nippon, ma sei sicuro che sull'altro hd non hai scritto niente?
<kek> ah no
<fabio_cc> Nippon, su quello in ntfs
<Nippon> io non vedo niente
<g-w-e> cristian_c, comando non trovato
<fabio_cc> Nippon, fai una cosa, manda pure una schermata di gparted
<Nippon> c'è un modo per vedere
<fabio_cc> !image | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kek> infatti mentre scaricava alcuni dati mi diceva che alcuni pacchetti di terze parti erano disabilitate
<kek> e cosi' le ho lasciate
<cristian_c> g-w-e, avevo corretto
<fabio_cc> Nippon, sudo apt-get install gparted
<cristian_c> g-w-e, aplay -l
<Nippon> è già installato ;-)
<cristian_c> kek, il problema è quello
<fabio_cc> Nippon, manda sia di /dev/sda che di /dev/sdb
<Nippon> lo sto facendo ;-))
<g-w-e> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7378894/   .... ma sono sulla 12.04
<kek> che ho le terze parti disabilitate=
<kek> ?
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/308630
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/308631
<fabio_cc> Nippon, attenzione, /dev/sdb, quello in ntfs, non è vuoto
<fabio_cc> Nippon, hai della roba robra
<cristian_c> !ripristino | kek
<ubot-it> kek: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabio_cc> *sopra
<cristian_c> g-w-e, e sulla 14.04 che esce?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, hai 11 GB di roba
<Nippon> e come faccio a vedere quello che c'è?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, in /dev/sda hai installato linux
<jester-> Nippon: winz lo devi mette in guoppa alla unica ntfs che hai
<fabio_cc> Nippon, nell'altro, che ritenevi vuoto, hai 11 GB di roba
<g-w-e> se non ricordo male la stessa cosa ...ma non si installa i drive ..cmq se vuoi riavvio la live della 14 ma appena finisce aggiornamenti questa . cosa mi dice cristian_c ?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, guarda che da ubuntu lo monti pure
<cristian_c> g-w-e, quali driver?
<Nippon> ok, ho visto quello che c'è
<Nippon> ;-)
<g-w-e> della scheda audio, se non ho capito male output dummy è un audio virtuale, come se non ci fosse scheda audio
<fabio_cc> Nippon, spostala quella roba, che quando installi win te la cancella
<g-w-e> cristian_c, della scheda audio, se non ho capito male output dummy è un audio virtuale, come se non ci fosse scheda audio
<Nippon> è roba che non mi interessa, penso che possa restare e poi verrà formattata, giusto?
<cristian_c> g-w-e, i driver delle scheda audio integrate sono nel kernel
<cristian_c> anche di quasi tutte le schede esterne
<fabio_cc> Nippon, si, win dovrebbe formattare la partizione durante il processo di installazione
<fabio_cc> Nippon, win8 non l'ho mai installato
<Nippon> ok, allora vado. Ci sentiamo dopo, e che dio me la mandi buona
<fabio_cc> Nippon, un ultima cosa
<Nippon> dimmi...
<fabio_cc> Nippon, ti ricordo, dopo che stacchi l'hdd, avvia il pc normalmente e assicurati che non parta ubuntu
<Nippon> ok
<fabio_cc> Nippon, solo così sei sicuro che hai staccato quello giusto
<g-w-e> cristian_c, non so cosa dire
<fabio_cc> Nippon, poi installi win
<cristian_c> g-w-e, prova lo stesso comando sulla 14.04
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> allora posso andare??:-)
<fabio_cc> Nippon, si
<Nippon> fammi gli auguri
<g-w-e> ok, finisco gli aggiornamenti e avvio la live e ti faccio sapere
<fabio_cc> Nippon, :)
<Nippon> almeno dammi un in bocca al lupo ;-)
<cristian_c> !auguri | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: Auguri di buone feste! Buon Natale! Buon Santo Stefano! Buon Anno! Buona Befana! Buon Compleanno! E via con la festa!!!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WA3ZOqv7QU
<Nippon> mi fa sentire più sicuro
<fabio_cc> Nippon, in bocca al lupo :)
<g-w-e> a dopo, grazie cristian_c , grazie jester. ciao ragazzi, a dopo.
<Nippon> crepi il lupo
<Nippon> a dopo e grazie
<fabio_cc> Nippon, a dopo, prego
<newuser> salve a tutti
<newuser> nessuno attivo?
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | newuser
<ubot-it> newuser: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<newuser> grazie ubot
<newuser> come da nick sono nuovissimo nel mondo linux
<fabio_cc> !prego | newuser
<ubot-it> newuser: di nulla
<newuser> ho gia installato lubuntu su un eee con ottimi risultati
<newuser> adesso volevo testare ubuntu sul mio desktop
<newuser> ma ho provato più volte a creare la live da usb
<newuser> nulla da fare sempre boot error
<fabio_cc> !usb | newuser
<ubot-it> newuser: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<fabio_cc> newuser, usi il Creatore dischi di avvio?
<newuser> no
<newuser> lavoro in xp
<newuser> unebootin
<newuser> e ieri sera ne ho usato pure un altro
<fabio_cc> newuser, puoi provare anche http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<newuser> inizio a pensare che il problema sia nell'hardware
<rizzetti> ciao a tutti, è possibile cambiare l icona di una cartella in lubuntu? se si, come?
<newuser> nella virtualbox  mi gira perfettamente
<newuser> lentissima si ma mi gira
<fabio_cc> newuser, puoi descrivere più precisamente l'errore?
<newuser> boot error
<fabio_cc> newuser, sia il contenuto che il momento in cui ti viene dato
<newuser> all'avvio
<newuser> ovviamente
<fabio_cc> newuser, per intendeci, scritta bianca su schermo nero?
<newuser> esatto
<fabio_cc> *intenderci
<fabio_cc> newuser, ok
<newuser> ho provato anche a scaricare altre immagini
<newuser> pensavo non andasse la vers 64 bit
<newuser> ma non c'entra nulla
<newuser> premetto che sono moooolto alle prime armi
<fabio_cc> newuser, ma hai impostato il bios in modo da leggere la chiavetta usb prima dell'hard disk?
<newuser> ovvio che si
<newuser> se no... avrebbe caricato il boot che mi da la possibilità di scegliere tra i miei 2 sistemi operativi
<newuser> ho già installati vista ed xp
<newuser> i quali voglio definitivamente abbandonare
<fabio_cc> newuser, quindi con la 32 stesso problema
<fabio_cc> (32 bit)
<newuser> esatto
<newuser> nel bios la chiavetta è riconosciuta
<newuser> modello, capacità
<newuser> tutto ok
<fabio_cc> newuser, è un pò strana questa faccenda, se in vbox la chiavetta funziona credo sia un prolema del pc
<fabio_cc> newuser, forse è scontato, ma masterizzare la iso su dvd?
<newuser> il lettore non lo uso da anni... sicuramente manco funzionerà
<fabio_cc> newuser, tentare non nuoce
<newuser> è stato così semplice installare lubuntu da chiavetta nell'eee di mia suocera che per questo mi era venuta voglia di provare nel mio desktop
<rizzetti> ciao a tutti, è possibile cambiare l icona di una cartella in lubuntu? se si, come?
<fabio_cc> rizzetti, in ubuntu si fa facendo clic col destro sulla cartella -> proprietà e cliccando sull'icona, ma non so dirti se in lubuntu è uguale
<rizzetti> fabio_cc purtroppo no, infatti volevo vedere se c'era una modo
<fabio_cc> rizzetti, allora non saprei
<newuser> come potrei fare per capire se il mio hardware non è compatibile con ubuntu?
<newuser> processore intel Q6600
<fabio_cc> newuser, potrebbe esserci qualche problema con la scheda madre e il boot da usb
<nonnonanni> ciao a tutti, sto combattendo da un po' con ubuntu che non si avvia. eccomi qui a chiedere aiuto :)
<|gonzo|> 'later
<newuser> ok fabio dovrei provare da dvd praticamente
<fabio_cc> newuser, il modo migliore è provarlo in live
<fabio_cc> newuser, non mi viene in mente altro, controlla bene tutte le impostazioni del bios che riguardano il boot e l'usb
<newuser> bravo fabio ma se non carica il boot come fai a lanciarlo in live?
<fabio_cc> newuser, magari c'è qualche impostazione errata
<newuser> le impostazioni le ho riguardate un sacchissimo di volte
<fabio_cc> newuser, allora potrebbe essere un problema hw
<nonnonanni> mi manca una libreria
<fabio_cc> newuser, comunque per scrupolo prova a usare un altra chiavetta, a riscaricare la iso
<nonnonanni> libudev0
<newuser> proverò anche questo consiglio
<newuser> la chiavetta è la stessa che ho usato per installare lubuntu
<nonnonanni> come posso installarla ?
<nonnonanni> ho scaricato il pacchetto deb
<fabio_cc> nonnonanni, sudo apt-get install libudev0
<nonnonanni> non va
<nonnonanni> già provato da shell di ripristino con privilegi di root
<newuser> stasera quando tornerò a casa e sarò in postazione entrerò di nuovo in chat per provare a spiegare meglio che hw ho
<fabio_cc> newuser, allora quasi sicuramente la chiavetta è ok
<newuser> grazie fabio sei stato gentilissimo
<nonnonanni> mi dà errore
<nonnonanni> non posso installare nulla
<fabio_cc> newuser, riscarica la iso, e magari usa quell'altro programma che ti ho linkato
<fabio_cc> newuser, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<newuser> grazie ancora
<newuser> proverò
<fabio_cc> newuser, prego
<nonnonanni> posso da live installarla manualmente ? ho il pacchetto deb (cmq scusate se mi sono intromesso, me ne sono accorto nel mentre)
<fabio_cc> nonnonanni, purtroppo devo andare
<nonnonanni> ok
<nonnonanni> puoi risp al volo solo alla domanda
<nonnonanni> per favore
<nonnonanni> avvio ubuntu in modalità ripristino
<nonnonanni> uso la shell root
<nonnonanni> cerco di montare la chiavetta col file deb per poi lanciarlo
<nonnonanni> ma mkdir /media/usb mi dà file system in sola lettura wtf !
<nonnonanni> apt-get pure mi dà errore (....no such file o direcrory)
<nonnonanni> non so come installare sta benedetta libreria
<nonnonanni> qualcuno può cortesemente darmi qualche dritta ?
<lusuhard> ciao, problema con la connessione di rete su xubuntu 14.04: durante l'installazione funziona perfettamente, al primo avvio funziona perfettamente, quando riavvio nemmeno viene più rilevata, già tentato il ripristino di sistema
<krabador> nonnonanni, carica la live , esegui il chroot, e installa quello che ti serve
<krabador> lusuhard , wireless?
<nonnonanni> grazie krabador
<lusuhard> krabador, nemmeno l'adattatore NIC lan
<nonnonanni> so a livello concettuale cosa intendi, a livello di comandi dovrei dare ?
<krabador> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<krabador> lusuhard , sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | lusuhard
<ubot-it> lusuhard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lusuhard> krabador, come faccio che non riesco a pastare?? adesso carico la live, accedo e poi ti pasto
<nonnonanni> cacchio sto chroot mi mancava !!!!!!!!!!!!!! no comment per me stesso -.-
<krabador> :)
<nonnonanni> è una cosa utilissima
<nonnonanni> grazie ora vedo cosa riesco a combinare
<nonnonanni> :)
<lusuhard> krabador per favore riscrivi il comando che devo dare da terminare
<nonnonanni> ok fatta l'installazione e mi dice che è già alla versione più recente
<krabador> nonnonanni, allora che problema c'è ?
<krabador> lushard, sudo lshw -C network
<LoZioNe> vado a fare la spesa
<LoZioNe> sciao
<krabador> LoZione ?
<nonnonanni> il problema l'ho creato ieri col comando:  ln -f ..libudev.so.0 ..libudev.so.1
<krabador> !chat | LoZione
<ubot-it> LoZione: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LoZioNe> krebador,ho sbagòliato scheda sorry
<nonnonanni> ho capito che su ubuntu 12.04 non andava eseguito perché libudev0 la usa ancora
<lusuhard> krabador http://pastebin.com/xsKbXpFm
<nonnonanni> posso "annullare" qual comando ?
<krabador> nonnonanni , sudo apt-get remove --purge pacchetti interessati , rimuovi il link , sudo apt-get install --reinstall pacchetti interessati
<krabador> nonnonanni, l'hai dato seguendo quale guida?
<krabador> lusuhard, la broadcom va installata
<krabador> successivamente
<lusuhard> krabador non mi era mai successo che non andasse nemmeno il cavo lan
<krabador> !broadcom | lusuhard
<ubot-it> lusuhard: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<nonnonanni> è possibile accedere alla cronologia dio ff da live ?
<krabador> nonnonanni , no
<nonnonanni> doh !
<lusuhard> krabador, infatti non riesco a fare l'installazione broadcom come al solito perche' appunto non va il cavo lan
<krabador> è abbastanza strano
<lusuhard> krabador lo so!
<kek> ciao a tutti come risolvere i prblemi legati alla scheda wifi integrata ?
<lusuhard> krabador allora seguito la guida ma nel cd di installazione di xubuntu non c'è la cartella /pool/main/p/patchdel quindi non so come andarea avanti, ho cercato da scaricarlo ma non lo trovo, tu sai se posso trovarlo da qualche parte?
<Pigna> Buongiorno, ho un problema nell'installare Ubuntu per VirtualBox
<Pigna> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Pigna> C'è qualcuno?
<lusuhard> se qualcuno volesse inserirsi nell'help di krabador: ho installato xubuntu 14.04 ma dopo il primo riavvio non riesco a far partire la scheda lan e quindi non posso procedere alle installazioni successive. premetto che ho una broadcom e questo problema l'ho sempre avuto con la wireless, ma da questa versione mi capita anche con la ethernet... krabador mi ha inviato la guida per l'installazione dei driver broadcom offline, ma nel 
<lusuhard> e non riesco a procedere oltre
<Xubu14> Mi sono dimenticato di fare un backup dei Repository PPA, su xubuntu 14.04 come si fa a ripristinarli? Mi esce un errore.. Anzi, parecchi..http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7379519/
<Xubu14> Posso utilizzare la wiki repository sourcelist su xubuntu?
<rozzilla> Ciao a tutti
<rozzilla> ho un centinaio di immagini. vorrei creare un file, avviabile con un doppio click (quindi anche video) che permetta di vederle tutte in maniera automatica. magari giusto con un effetto dissolvenza. ho provato imagination ma viene uno schifo.ho provato anche photofilmstrip. non so perchè mi si abbassa drasticamente la risoluzione delle immagini
<Ciaoubu> Ciao :)
<Ciaoubu> c'e nessuno? :)
<|gonzo|> la generazione del puntilismo. o rispondi subito o ciao.
<zorin> Salve a tutti.. devo fare l'aggiornamento java per Zorin OS 7 (Ubuntu 13.10) in riferimento all'ultima versione: 7u55-2.4.7 che ho trovato a questo URL:  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/openjdk-7-jre/  Mi dice che tale versione è disponibile  su: Software Centre. Ma quando tento di usare il tasto mi dice: "Per aprire questo link è necessario aprire una applicazione. dove trovo il percorso per avviare l'applicazione?
<krabador> zorin, chiedi in #zorinos
<zorin> @ krabador ok grazie.. :)
<zorin> <zorin> Salve a tutti.. sono un nuovo utente devo fare l'aggiornamento java per Zorin OS 7 (Ubuntu 13.10) in riferimento all'ultima versione: 7u55-2.4.7 che ho trovato a questo URL:  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/openjdk-7-jre/  Mi dice che tale versione è disponibile  su: Software Centre. Ma quando tento di usare il tasto mi dice: "Per aprire questo link è necessario aprire una applicazione. dove trovo il percors
<alain> buon giorno ho un problema con il mio ubuntu 13.4
<krabador> !buntu | zorin
<ubot-it> zorin: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<krabador> !chat | zorin
<ubot-it> zorin: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> alain, chiedi
<alain> dopo che ho aggiornato il mio ubuntu 12.4 10 giorni fa passanto a 13.4
<alain> ho fatto la pulizia del disco ma il giorno seguente la pulizia non riesco a  avviare il sistema perché mi chiedono un comando che non conosco
<alain> che mai sarebbe quel comando con il segno $
<LoZioNe> "potrebbe" essere startx, ma aspetta qualcuno che sia più sicuro di me ;)
<krabador> alain, devi essere preciso su quello che hai fatto e su che errore hai
<krabador> !informazioni | alain
<krabador> !dettagli | alain
<ubot-it> alain: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<alain> ok grazie mille
<alain> vi devo lasciare e buona serata a voi
<krabador> buon sistema rotto
<frank> Ciao a tutti, ho creato uno script sul desktop, posso assegnargli un'icona?
<frank> trovato, grazie
<Raf0071> ciao ragazzi
<Raf0071> sono riuscito ad installare lubuntu 12.04 sul mio vecchio pc sempron 3000+ 1,8 GHz con 1,5 GB RAM
<Raf0071> ora vorrei sapere se potrebbe essere conveniente installare la versione 14.04... quali funzionalità in piu' avrei oltre al supporto (che comunuqe scade nel 2017....)?
<krabador> in 2 anni ne sono cambiate di cose
<krabador> oltre ad avere tutto il parco software aggiornato, hai un kernel con 2 anni di sviluppo
<Raf0071> ps non trovo sw per lavorare sulle presentazioni....
<krabador> sebbene, con hardware troppo vecchio, puoi non vederne esteticamente i vantaggi
<krabador> Raf0071, libreoffice
<Raf0071> ho lanciato da lubuntu il lubuntu sw center ma libreoffice non lo trovo....
<Raf0071> krabador, forse in lubuntu non c'è o non c'è in lubuntu 12.04?
<krabador> Raf0071, lubuntu 12.04 non è piu' supportata
<krabador> non è lts come le altre derivate ubuntu 12.04
<krabador> Raf0071, passa alla 14.04
<Raf0071> krabador, dato che provo mi conviene tentare altre derivate?
<krabador> Raf0071, con quell'hardware, solo xubuntu puo' avere prestazioni accettabili
<Raf0071> krabador il pc lo usa mia moglie, sul portatile piu' nuovo le ho messo kubuntu che mi sembrava piu' simile all'ambiente windows che usava prima...
<krabador> Raf0071, lubuntu è quella che ti garantirebbe prestazioni maggiori
<Raf0071> krabador mia moglie usa esclusivamente: chromium, posta elettronica, office (doc, ppt, xls), stampante, scanner, foto
<krabador> Raf0071, il menu di lubuntu è veramente elementare
<krabador> Raf0071, va piu' che bene
<Raf0071> krabador, con kubuntu sul portatile si trova bene... sul fisso che pero' è piu' vecchio non sapevo che installare
<Raf0071> krabador quindi provo con xubuntu 14.04?
<krabador> Raf0071, ma leggi quello che ho scritto ?^
<krabador> Raf0071, stai parlando di un pc che ha coetanei al liceo
<Raf0071> krabador, ps: vorrei ringraziare Christian_C e Jester- che mi hanno aiutato stamattina consigliandomi di usare il cd alternate e ha funzionato!
<Raf0071> scusa krabador forse ho saltato una riga
<Raf0071> krabador, ok scusa avevo saltato una riga quindi provo lubuntu 14.04
<Raf0071> vado e poi vi aggiorno! grazie mille!
<krabador> Raf0071, di niente
<Raf0071> krabador, scusa non vorrei sembrare stupido, ma su lubuntu 14.04 c'è libreoffice?
<krabador> si
<Raf0071> oki grazie!
<fausto> buona sera a tutti
<fausto> come si fa a istallare flash player
<fan> ciao
<CloudySky> Ciao a tutti, risolto il problema dei driver video con smplayer ora devo risolverli con kaffeine 1.2.2 (kubuntu 14.04) per guardare la televisione, il problema e che le impostazioni di kaffeine in questa versione sono un po scarne potete aiutarmi?
<ptoscani> ciao
<fan> salve a tutti; gentilmente vorrei sapere quale versione di ubuntu o aombiente linux potrei installare su amd athlon 2400 xp 32 bit 2 giga di ram....grazie anticipatamente
<Nippon> salve a tutti
<Nippon> rieccomi
<Nippon> ho qualche problemino con ubuntu che non parta all'avvio
<fan> ho provato ubunti 14.04..ma gira lentissimo
<fan> ops..ubuntu 14.04
<ptoscani> ho un problema: ho installato la 12.04 lts 32 su un acer aspire 5630 ma non funziona il 3d
<Nippon> diciamo che prima funzionava e adesso che ho apportato delle modifiche non si avvia
<CloudySky> fan prova Lubuntu...
<Raf0071> scusate ma alla fine che differenza c'è tra ubuntu e kubuntu?
<Nippon> le modifiche che ho fatto: ho installato windows 8 sul secondo hdd
<CloudySky> Raf0071: la differenza sta nell'ambiente desktop... Ubuntu usa Unity Kubuntu KDE...
<Nippon> e installato una cpu da 1,8Ghz a 2,4Ghz
<fan> grazie CloudySky....consigli sempre una iso di lubuntu? e quale versione? grazie mlle
<CloudySky> Per te Lubuntu a 32 bit fan
<ptoscani> mi potreste aiutare per favore?
<Nippon> fin qui tutto bene anche perchè windows si avvia e funziona perfettamente
<Raf0071> ok ma in pratica come funzionalità?
<fan> grazie mille CloudySky
<LoZioNe> ptoscani, che scheda video usi? driver installati?
<CloudySky> Nippon se installi window dopo aver installato Ubuntu vai a ripristinare L'mbr di windows ed eliminare Grub è per questo che non ti parte Ubuntu :D
<Nippon> il problema sta su ubuntu 12.04,mi appare la scritta di avvio ma poi spunta una schermata nera con su scritto
<Raf0071> perchè ho installato kubuntu sul portatile di mia moglie pensando che fosse piu' simile a windows xp che usava prima ma non sono sicuro di aver fatto la scelta giusta....
<ptoscani> nvidia gefoce go7300
<Nippon> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS davde-desktop tty1
<Raf0071> cloudysky:  ok ma in pratica come funzionalità?  perchè ho installato kubuntu sul portatile di mia moglie pensando che fosse piu' simile a windows xp che usava prima ma non sono sicuro di aver fatto la scelta giusta....
<CloudySky> Azzz allora non saprei Nippon aspetta che arrivi qualcuno piu' esperto di me..
<Nippon> davide-desktop login: [ 43.718799] NMI: PCI system error (SERR) for reason a1 on CPU 0
<ptoscani> LoZioNe nvidia gefoce go7300 e driver consigliato
<LoZioNe> ptoscani da terminale dai: glxgears
<Nippon> [43.718799] Dazed and confused, but trying to continue
<Nippon> aiuto, cosa è successo? Spero che posso ripristinare windows
<Nippon> scusate linux ubuntu
<ptoscani> LoZioNe il guaio è che ho installato lubunto 14.04 e va
<ptoscani> LoZioNe se do il comando ora che ho lubuntu serve ugualmente?
<LoZioNe> ptoscani,si è uguale
<CloudySky> Infatti non è simile Raf0071 ma ci può fare tutto quello che faceva prima, Kubuntu è un po' pesantino però su un pc nel quale girava XP magari disabilita gli effetti desktop dalle ipostazioni di sistema...
<CloudySky> m*
<ptoscani> LoZioNe faccio subito un secondo
<Nippon> coma mai non si avvia ubuntu?
<Raf0071> CloudySky pensavo di installarci lubuntu che ho messo sul fisso e non mi sembra affatto male!
<CloudySky> Ecco forse quell'ambiente desktop ci dovrebbe stare a pennello... Valuta anche Xubuntu ma siamo sempre li alla fine
<ptoscani> LoZioNe glxgears non installato: installare mesa-utils
<CloudySky> Risolto il problema dei driver video con smplayer ora devo risolverli con kaffeine 1.2.2 (kubuntu 14.04) per guardare la televisione, il problema e che le impostazioni di kaffeine in questa versione sono un po scarne potete aiutarmi?
<Raf0071> ok c'è comunque una guida o un sito o nella comunità qualcosa che spieghi bene le differenze tra ubuntu e le varie derivate?
<LoZioNe> ptoscani,APRI IL TUO GESTORE PACCHETTI, E digita mesa-utils nella casella di ricerca in alto a destra
<LoZioNe> scusa il maiuscolo
<CloudySky> Si Raf0071 c'è basta googlare un po'...
<CloudySky> Anche sul sito di Ubuntu spiegano le differenze...
<Raf0071> hei jester- installato lubuntu sul sempron 3000+  con cd alternate! ha funzionato! grazieeee!
<LoZioNe> ptoscani,seleziona mesa-utility per l'installazione e poi da terminale ridai  glxgears
<jester-> Raf0071: meno male
<CloudySky> Risolto il problema dei driver video con smplayer ora devo risolverli con kaffeine 1.2.2 (kubuntu 14.04) per guardare la televisione, il problema e che le impostazioni di kaffeine in questa versione sono un po scarne potete aiutarmi?
<ptoscani> LoZioNe mi è uscita una finestra con ingranaggi colorati che non girano
<LoZioNe> ptoscani, 3D non attivo allora
<ptoscani> LoZioNe come faccio ad attivarlo???
<LoZioNe> ptoscani, cerca nel menù driver aggiuntivi
<LoZioNe> e vedi cosa dice come driver proposti
<politel> ciao a tutti.....   sono pensionato, avevo win xp, pieno di virus e altri problemi. ho installato con cd live unbuntu 14.04 italiano. ma non riesco a farlo partire credo si dica boot. nel disco vi è solo ubuntu. grazie a chi mi può aiutare ma credo sia dura perchè le mie conoscenze sono da primo principiante. ringrazio
<ptoscani> LoZioNe è in uso il driver di x org e mi propone 3 driver 304.117 proprietario testato e 173 proprietario e 304 updates
<LoZioNe> seleziona 304.117
<CloudySky> politel:  questa guida potrebbe servirti... http://www.web-experiments.org/2008/12/26/modificare-la-sequenza-di-boot-per-avviare-il-pc-da-cdrom/
<CloudySky> In pratica devi dire al pc di partire prima dal cd piuttosto che dall'hard disk
<Raf0071> ciao krabrador
<Raf0071> ho installato lubuntu 14.04 con il minimal cd
<Raf0071> ma ora mi parte solo da riga di comando... che abbia dimenticato qualcosa?
<Raf0071> mi sa che non ho selezionato l'ambiente grafico.... come faccio ora? devo rifare l'installazione?
<CloudySky> Risolto il problema dei driver video con smplayer ora devo risolverli con kaffeine 1.2.2 (kubuntu 14.04) per guardare la televisione, il problema e che le impostazioni di kaffeine in questa versione sono un po scarne potete aiutarmi?
<CloudySky> In pratica voglio che parta col driver open piuttosto che col driver xv è possibile?
<Raf0071> scusate si puo' modificare l'abiente grafico una volta installatone uno? esempio se ho installato lubuntu posso passare a xubuntu senza rifare l'installazione?
<jax> salve a tutti
<CloudySky> toc toc
<Riccardone> ciao ho appena installato Lubuntu 14.04 lasciando la vecchia partizione /home, ma non riesco a scrivere niente sulla barra degli indirizzi di Chromium ...
<Riccardone> suggerimenti ?
<Raf0071> ciao krabador: mi puoi aiutare?
<Raf0071> krabador: ho installato lubuntu 14.04 ma non riesco a trovare il software center e nemmeno molte altre applicazioni... come posso fare?
<jester-> Riccardone: non sei il primo
<jester-> Riccardone: ff funza?
<Raf0071> riformulo qualcuno mi puo' aiutare? ho installato lubuntu 14.04 ma non riesco a trovare il software center e nemmeno molte altre applicazioni... come posso fare?
<jester-> Raf0071: non conosco lubuntu ma avrà i menu da qualche parte
<Raf0071> credo di averlo installato male
<Raf0071> o meglio senza alcuni componenti
<jester-> Raf0071: hai installato come
<Raf0071> prima nel 12.04 che ho installato da cd avevo tutto, ora ho fatto un'installazione da cd minimale e mancava anche l'amboiente grafico
<CloudySky> jester-: sai per caso come cambiare il file di configurazione di Xine all'interno di kaffeine? Vorrei cambiare il tipo di driver video che usa dato che quando guardo la tv ci son sempre delle righe e artefatti fastidiosi. Grazie.
<jester-> raf sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Raf0071> quello l'ho fatto
<Raf0071> pero' ora mi mancano un sacco di cose... sto provando da terminale sudo apt-get install software-center... speriamo bene
<jester-> Raf0071: quel pacchetto installa tutto l'albiente, prova a cancellare .config
<jester-> CloudySky: spe
<CloudySky> Yes
<jester-> CloudySky: non ho capito il concetto, che centra kaffeine on i driver video e xine
<CloudySky> Kaffeine non si basa su Xine?
<jester-> CloudySky: anche se si basasse?
<jester-> che scheda grafica hai
<CloudySky> 670 GTX
<jester-> CloudySky: hai doppia scheda per caso?
<CloudySky> No
<Raf0071> e come si fa a cancellare il .config?
<jester-> hai installato il driver da driver aggiuntivi?
<CloudySky> Certo è stata la prima cosa...
<CloudySky> 331, nonsoche Raccomandati.
<jester-> CloudySky: a me con una 650 e terratec non da nessun problema
<CloudySky> Ti spiego con smplayer disattivando il driver xv e attivando il driver open i video si vedono bene... Mentre su kaffeine questa opzione non c'è :(
<jester-> CloudySky: sia sul prime che secondo video
<jester-> CloudySky: il driver invidia è sicuramente superiore all'open
<CloudySky> Beh da me funziona così...
<jester-> roba pesante 3d con l'open gira at minchiam
<CloudySky> Aspè parlo solo dei video non dei giochi
<jester-> CloudySky: il primo video è hdmi il secpndo dvi e  non riscontro problemi
<CloudySky> jester se vuoi ti incollo il file su pastebin per darci un occhiata...
<Raf0071> credo di aver fatto casino mi ha installato l'ubuntu software center ma non il lubuntu software center
<Raf0071> ed inoltre se provo ad installare da ubuntu software center mi dice che non ho i permessi...
<CloudySky> Anzi scusa il driver che ho messo su smplayer è gl veloce :O
<Raf0071> AIUTOOOOOOO
<jester-> Raf0071: frega nada se installi con alt o il center. il center non è altro che u na gui  che si appoggia su apt e dpkg
<CloudySky> Raf0071: scarica la iso normale e reinstalla tutto...
<jester-> CloudySky: non è che puoi usare due driver a capocchia, che manda è quello installato e in uso
<Raf0071> cloudysky ok ma esiste un cd alternate per la 14.04?
<CloudySky> jester-: li ho provati tutti su smplayer e l'unico che funziona bene è quello, con l'xv vedo righe e artefatti...
<CloudySky> Volevo provare a fare la stessa cosa con kaffeine che uso esclusivamente per la tv per ora...
<jester-> CloudySky: xv sarebbe?
<CloudySky> Quello che usa nvidia credo di default...
<jester-> CloudySky: hai nvidia installato e abilitato e quello il sistema usa
<jester-> non che con nvidia in uso puoi far usare altro alle applicazioni
<CloudySky> Beh jester- credimi su smplayer abilitando il driver gl veloce i video si vedono bene...
<jester-> CloudySky: il driver nividia nvidia si chiama, l'open i nouveau
<jester-> CloudySky: lol
<CloudySky> Davvero
<jester-> CloudySky: sarà una funzionalità della app non esiste che con un driver in uso una app ne possa utilizzare un altro
<jester-> poi se vogliamo dire che il panettiere fa pure il gommista
<CloudySky> Allora che devo fare ho un pc piu' potente del tuo e devo guardare la tv con artefatti e righe?
<CloudySky> :(
<jester-> CloudySky: sarà troppo potente
<CloudySky> ahahaha
<CloudySky> Dai aiutami
<CloudySky> :D
<CloudySky> Poi vabè hai avuto problemi a impostare il telecomando della tua scheda tv? Io non ci riesco per me lirc e configurazione sono arabo...
<jester-> lasaperd il telecomando in linux
<CloudySky> ahahah
<CloudySky> Uso il joypad del pc per adesso...
<CloudySky> jester-: che programma usi per guardare la tv?
<jester-> kaffeine
<CloudySky> GRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<jester-> è er mejo
<jester-> mai avuto problemi anche con schede piu scarse
<CloudySky> Si è il piu' semplice ma non si vede benissimo da me..
<jester-> che scheda tv usi
<CloudySky> Aver media volar entertaintment pack
<jester-> va anche in hd con la mia scheda
<CloudySky> Afatech 9035 firmware..
<jester-> prova a installare linux-firmware-nonfree ma piu che kaffeine e inviia penso sia la scheda non 100% compatibile
<CloudySky> Io vedo solo canale 5 e rai hd mi pare in hd mentre su winzozz mi piglia pure italia uno ecc ecc
<jester-> vedo una roba come 200 canali
<CloudySky> Ne ho un'altra sempre avermedia, si anche a me prende tanti canali ma li filtro perchè alla fine guardo sempre quelli
<CloudySky> ops gli stessi..
<jester-> cinergy sticktv di terratec
<CloudySky> Senti e se provo a guardare la tv con smplayer è un casino?
<jester-> 100% compatibile, necessita solo del firmware-nonfree
<jester-> mai provato ma se è la scheda un po indigesta il problema rimane
<CloudySky> Aspè il problema con kaffeine ce l'ho
<CloudySky> anche con la riproduzione di un mkv per esempio
<CloudySky> non solo con la tv
<jester-> secondo me è la scheda non del tutto linux digeribile
<CloudySky> Credo che si debba settare un altro driver (lo chiamo cosi)
<CloudySky> Si jester- ma se lo fa con gli mkv mentre smplayer non o fa mi viene da pensarci un po su...
<CloudySky> Ho trovato questa guida ma non ci capisco una mazza http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1555090
<CloudySky> Volevo modificare il file xine-config non si sa mai che sia quello che causa gli artefatti e sostituire il driver xv con un altro..
<jester-> CloudySky: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/kaffeine.png
<jester-> CloudySky: sul primo flghgear che è pesante e sul secondo la tv
<jester-> vedi le righe?
<CloudySky> No
<CloudySky> Beh non saprei e per risolvere anche durante la visualizzazione di un banale mkv?
<CloudySky> Sempre con kaffeine... me le fa anche li mentre smplayer no, perchè?
<CloudySky> Dragon player manco lo nomino...
<CloudySky> Asd
<CloudySky> Vabè vado a mangiare ma resto connesso.. Se ti viene in mente qualcosa leggrò frà una mezzoretta..
<CloudySky> jester-: sai per caso come cambiare il file di configurazione di Xine all'interno di kaffeine? Vorrei cambiare il tipo di driver video che usa dato che quando guardo la tv ci son sempre delle righe e artefatti fastidiosi. Grazie.
<CloudySky> ops
<CloudySky> Sapete per caso come cambiare il file di configurazione di Xine all'interno di kaffeine? Vorrei cambiare il tipo di driver video che usa dato che quando guardo la tv ci son sempre delle righe e artefatti fastidiosi. Grazie.
<francesco_> Buonasera a tutti
<francesco_> ho un problema nell'istallazione di ubuntu su un notebook piuttosto vecchio
<francesco_> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> francesco_, quale notebook
<cristian_c> quale aiuto?
<francesco_> allora
<francesco_> è un preasario 1115
<francesco_> ed ho il seguente problema
<francesco_> vorrei installare attraverso cd
<francesco_> ma appena dopo il boot
<francesco_> e dopo aver caricato qualcosa dell'interfaccia dalla quale dovrei partire con l'installazione
<francesco_> si impalla tutto
<francesco_> non posso praticamente fare nulla
<francesco_> non risponde ai comandi
<francesco_> ho provato con lubuntu
<francesco_> xubuntu
<francesco_> e con il minimalcd
<francesco_> ma niente
<francesco_> stessa cosa
<francesco_> il boot da cd comincia
<francesco_> ma non posso fare altro perché a quel punto si blocca tutto
<francesco_> ho cercato in lungo e largo sui forum
<francesco_> ma non so che fare
<francesco_> :l
<cristian_c> francesco_, che caratteristiche ha il presario?
<francesco_> dovrebbe avere un 256 mb di memoria
<francesco_> e un celeron qualcosa
<francesco_> un attimo che controllo
<cristian_c> francesco_, anche lubuntu farebbe fatica
<francesco_> uhm
<cristian_c> francesco_, credo che *buntu sia off-limits per il tuo oc
<cristian_c> *pc
<francesco_> ho capito
<cristian_c> francesco_, o aumenti la ram
<cristian_c> francesco_, oppure ti rivolgi a una delle tante distro leggere
<francesco_> ho pensato a puppy oppure a vector linux
<francesco_> che dici cristian?
<cristian_c> considerando che comunque l'utilizzo di un sistema su tale pc sarebbe limitato
<cristian_c> francesco_, ce ne sono altre
<francesco_> Quale mi consiglieresti?
<cristian_c> la scelta dipende da varie questioni
<francesco_> Mi rendo conto
<cristian_c> !chat | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<francesco_> è per una mia amica
<francesco_> lo vorrebbe
<francesco_> utilizzare giusto per scrivere
<francesco_> con un word processor
<francesco_> e andare un po' su internet
<francesco_> niente di che
<cristian_c> francesco_, su un pc del genere abiword
<cristian_c> come word processor
<cristian_c> libreoffice sarebbe un mattone
<francesco_> certo
<cristian_c> francesco_, e un browser leggero
<cristian_c> non certo firefox
<francesco_> ma come distro di linux?
<cristian_c> francesco_, se vai su distrowatch ne trovi molte
<francesco_> Ok grazie mille :)
<cristian_c> ottimizzate per pc datati
<cristian_c> francesco_, personalmente, ti suggerisco di provare bodhi linux in live
<francesco_> me lo sono segnato
<francesco_> grazie cristian
<francesco_> gentilissimo
<francesco_> ora vado
<francesco_> ti auguro una buona serata
<francesco_> buonasera a tutti
<francesco_> :)
<spartacus_72> sera
<f4ben0x> sera a tutti
<ale____> salve ho bisogno di una info
<ale____> non riesco a scaricare applicazioni perche ubuntu software center mi chiede la password
<ale____> dove trovo la password?
<ale____> sono inesperto di ubunto prima volta che lo istallo
<fabenox> ale____, inserisci la password che hai usato durante l'installazione e probabilmente che usi quando avii ubuntu per loggarti
<Miky_> buonasera a tutti
<ale____> ecco non ho messo io la password perche il pc è andato in assistenza e mi  hanno messo loro ubuntu c'e un modo per sapere la password a me il pc serve per lavoro stasera :-(
<Niccol02ITA> Hello
<Niccol02ITA> salve
<Niccol02ITA> emh
<Niccol02ITA> sudo apt-get
<ale____> e dove scrivo cio?
<ale____> sapete quanto meno aiutarmi ad istallare flash player senza che mi chiede la password?
<Miky_> c'è nessuno?
<cybernova> !nessuno | Miky_
<ubot-it> Miky_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cybernova> ale____, c'è bisogno della password per installare una qualsiasi applicazione
<Miky_> ok, chiedo scusa...
<fly_> ciao a tutti ;)
<ale____> ah ok quindi devo per forza aspettare a domani :-( grazie per le risposte
<fly_> scusate, ma nei repository ufficiali non riesco a trovare Skype
<Miky_> allora, la mia domanda tecnica è: ho un hdd che non viene più riconosciuto da windows e volevo usare una distro linux: ne esiste una in particolare che ha gli strumenti adatti alla gestione/cancellazione dell'unità logica?
<Miky_> o primaria che sia.
<fly_> devo aggiungere qualche repository?
<cybernova> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<fly_> cybernova, ok, quindi c'è, vediamo se mi manca di aggiungere qualcosa allora
<cybernova> fly_, da terminale: software-properties-gtk
<cybernova> e guarda cosa è spuntato
<fly_> tutto tranne source code
<fly_> che ha il -
<fly_> anche da synaptic non lo trovo
<cybernova> fly_, dalla scheda altri software cos'hai spuntato?
<fly_> i due indipendent
<fly_> devo mettere il primo, mi sa
<fly_> (anche source code?)
<cybernova> fly_, metti il primo senza source code se non ti interessa il codice sorgente
<fly_> beh, tanto di skype sicuro non c'è :D
<cybernova> eheh
<cybernova> fly_, li puoi andare sul sicuro
<fly_> :)
<fly_> c'è un bottone/tasto/shortcut per vedere le finestre attualmente aperte?
<cybernova> fly_, alt+tab
<fly_> uh, l'avevo dimenticato usando kubuntu
<fly_> anche se pure lì ci sarà
<fly_> unity è tutta da capire ancora per me
<cybernova> fly_, se usi unity prova anche la scorciatoia: tastowin+w
<fly_> ah fico
<fly_> :)
<newuser> salve a tutti
<fly_> cybernova, invece per far sparire tutte le finestre e vedere il desktop?
<newuser> provo da 3 gg ad installare ubuntu da chiavetta usb
<newuser> sempre errore in boot
<newuser> fabio oggi mi avevi lasciato un link
<cybernova> fly_, sempre con alt+tab c'è un'icona (quella più a sinistra)
<newuser> con la chiavetta fatta da quel programma neppure la riconosceva nel bios
<fly_> cybernova, ah ok, grazie
<newuser> adesso la sto riscrivendo con unetbootin
<cybernova> fly_, la stessa icona la si può mettere nella barra laterale di unity, l'ho fatto ma non ricordo, utilizzo anch'io da poco unity
<fly_> cybernova, trovato come mettere quell'icona
<fly_> lo si fa dal desktop, tasto destro, background
<fly_> e poi nel tab behaviour
<Giu> Salve qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per il boot da usb di ubuntu su un desktop del 2003? Nonostante setti USB come priority, parte sempre Windows XP...grazie
<cristian_c> Giu, quali caratteristiche ha il pc?
<cristian_c> ma dubito che ci possa girare lubuntu
<fly_> uh, qualche problema ad avviare skype
<fly_> skype
<fly_> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Giu> ha un amd athlon 2700+ con 1Gb ram
<nuovoRob> salve a tutti, rieccomi il giorno dopo.... :)
<fly_> ciao nuovoRob
<fly_> :)
<cristian_c> Giu, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<Giu> quello ufficiale ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386
<Giu> ma credo sia un problema del desktop. ho provato la stessa penna su un laptop e viene riconosciuta al boot e riesco ad avviare ubuntu
<cristian_c> Giu, quello è un pc di 11 anni fa
<cristian_c> non ci girerà mai unity
<Giu> ok mi hai convinto per optare per ldxe
<nuovoRob> Per favore come faccio a sapere se il mio notebook avvia da chiavetta USB su cui montare Ubuntu? Nel BIOS avevo 3 voci USB: HDD, CD e FLOPPY. Ho spostato la voce USB HD in cima, seguita da CD e poi HD. Tutto giusto?
<Giu> Ciao Rob, si quella e' la sequenza
<nuovoRob> grazie Giu, sai come faccio a controllare che il computer si avvii da USB se ancora non ho il sistema operativo installato sulla chiavetta? (prima di formattarla, vorrei essere sicuro che serve per avviare, altrimenti non vorrei formattarla). Esiste qualche programmino molto piccolo solo per avviare un sistema operativo "light"?
<nuovoRob> ciao kabrador :)
<nuovoRob> ciao cristian_c
<nuovoRob> seconda domanda: WUPI serve per avere da Windows esattamente il >>medesimo<< Ubuntu che ho installato ieri? (14.04 LTS)
<Giu> Rob se metti USB come primo device e l'USB non ha un boot, allora il sistema operativo viene cercato nel secondo device e cosi' via...Piuttosto in molti BIOS c'e' bisogno fisicamente di inserire una penna USB affinche' compaia tra i device la voce USB.
<nuovoRob> Giu grazie, ho settato il BIOS (USB c'era già). Ora dovrei sapere come fare per testare la chiavetta con un SO leggerissimo, sto scaricando DSL per installarlo sulla chiavetta, ma dovrei formattarla prima (dice il web...)
<nuovoRob> come BIOS ho solo spostato in cima la voce USB HDD
<nuovoRob> adesso dovrei controllare se funziona
<Giu> utilizza pure un programmino che si chiama LinuxLive USB creator
<Giu> scarica l'ISO dai siti tipo lubuntu
<nuovoRob> lo sapevo che qui siete espertissimi! lo cerco subito....
<Giu> e LinuxLive USB ti formattera' la penna e ti carichera' l'ISO
<Giu> saluto a tutti e alla prossima
<nuovoRob> ma la ISO che devo mettere sulla chiavetta per usare Linux da chiavetta LiveUSB, è la versione integrale? La DSL è di soli 50 mega completa
<nuovoRob> ciao Giu alla prox grazie
<krabador> nuovoRob, come vuoi fare la usb ?
<nuovoRob> ciao kabrador :)
<nuovoRob> kabrador vorrei avere un Linux (il piu' possibile simile a Ubuntu normale) che funzioni da chiavetta USB Live senza installarlo sui computer che vado ad usare che sono di altre persone
<krabador> una normalissima pendrive usb
<nuovoRob> in modo che sulla stessa chiavetta (da 4 Gb) posso metterci anche tanti documenti e file vari
<krabador> nuovoRob, allora devi fare una live, con il persistence file
<nuovoRob> è una SanDisk Cruzer Micro 4 Gb
<krabador> nuovoRob, se hai già una ubuntu installata
<krabador> con usb disk creator, c'è l'opzione
<krabador> quando la crei, per adibire parte dello spazio
<nuovoRob> si sto usando Ubuntu adesso (installato ieri grazie al tuo indispensabile aiuto)
<krabador> ai salvataggi +
<krabador> nuovoRob, perfetto, scarichi una delle iso di ubuntu
<krabador> e crei la pendrive con usb disk creator
<nuovoRob> non la stessa che o usato ieri che è di 700 mega vero?
<krabador> nuovoRob, che ubuntu hai installato ieri
<nuovoRob> usb disk creator ce l'ho già dentro Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ?
<nuovoRob> 14.04
<nuovoRob> TT
<krabador> si
<nuovoRob> ok
<krabador> nuovoRob, sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<krabador> se non dovesse esserci
<nuovoRob> Creatore Dischi di avvio (che ha la stessa icona di GParted) sarebbe lo stesso di USB DISK creator?
<nuovoRob> ah ok
<nuovoRob> creatore dischi di avvio è lui?
<krabador> si
<nuovoRob> ah ottimo allora ce l'ho già
<epizefiri> ave
<nuovoRob> bene, vedo in cima l'elenco delle ISO che ho nel computer. Devo usare una di quelle o posso scaricare una versione light, diciamo essenziale, basica, magrissima?
<epizefiri> Ho appena trovato un dreamplug (un pc grande quanto un carica batteria) con sopra ubuntu.. mi è stata regalata da un bar che se lo trovava in magazzino non so come.. sto provando ad accedere via ssh ma non conosco le password di root. Come aggiro la cosa?
<nuovoRob> krabador quale versione ISO devo scaricare per occupare meno spazio possibile sulla chiavetta per il sistema operativo?
<krabador> nuovoRob, lubuntu
<epizefiri> cristian_c, ciao! Mi manda un Fetentone
<nuovoRob> krabador lo cerco e torno
<nuovoRob> krabador sono qui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu   - Sai quanto spazio occupa sulla chiavetta una volta masterizzata la ISO da scaricare?
<krabador> nuovoRob, lo stesso spazio della iso
<krabador> ma dovrai decidere quando spazio dedicare ai salvataggi
<nuovoRob> dice 384-800 MB of RAM (depending on your selected options.). Ma 384 mega sono tanti...
<nuovoRob> lo spazio per i salvataggi lo devo giudicare io oppure si regola di solito in percentuale sullo spazio del SO?
<nuovoRob> krabador per la chiavetta da 4 Gb quanto spazio devo lasciare? (o devo decidere io secondo i miei costumi?)
<nuovoRob> perchè se uso 1 Gb per il SO e 1 Gb per lo spazio per i salvataggi, mene restano 2 Gb (poco meno) per i file che mi devo portare appresso
<krabador> nuovoRob, dove stai leggendo ?
<krabador> nuovoRob, il file dei salvataggi, praticamente è come se fosse un hd che vedresti soltanto all'interno della live
<krabador> nuovoRob, se i file ti servono a sitema operativo attivo
<krabador> devi fare un file persistence grande
<nuovoRob> krabador 1 Gb su 4 totali?
<nuovoRob> krabador sto leggendo qui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO e qui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<nuovoRob> kabrador si i file mi servono da utilizzare con SO attivo. In praticva sto creando una Pendrive USB per usare di un computer qualsiasi soltanto l'hardware
<krabador> nuovoRob, non funziona su tutti i pc del pianeta
<krabador> nuovoRob, tienilo in cosiderazione
<nuovoRob> krabador si grazie, ne sono consapevole : )
<krabador> nuovoRob, la alternate non ti server
<krabador> nuovoRob, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<krabador> la 32 bit
<nuovoRob> krabador escludo del tutto l'ipotesi DSL Damn Small Linux?
<krabador> nuovoRob, qui dentro, io posso parlarti per ubuntu
<nuovoRob> ahhh quindi NON è una Ubuntu superlight come pensavo dalle immagini delle schermate
<nuovoRob> bene, installo il tuo link
<krabador> nuovoRob, il link che ti ho dato è inerente a lubuntu, che è la ubuntu piu' leggera possibile
<nuovoRob> krabador grazie la sto scaricando dal tuo link
<nuovoRob> ancora 5' ...
<nuovoRob> installarlo sulla chiavetta è molto complesso e/o lungo?
<krabador> 5 min
<krabador> max
<krabador> nuovoRob, apri creatore dischi d'avvio
<nuovoRob> krabador si ... 3'
<krabador> nuovoRob, apri creatore dischi d'avvio con la chiavetta inserita
<krabador> nuovoRob, formattala con l'opzione all'interno
<nuovoRob> krabador fatto. La partizione su cui devo installare credo sia da formattare
<nuovoRob> krabador, scusami all'interno del creatore vero?
<krabador> nuovoRob, si
<krabador> nuovoRob, una volta formattata
<nuovoRob> krabador, come si formatta?
<krabador> nuovoRob, seleziona la iso, dall'apposito campo
<nuovoRob> krabador la ISO sta ancora scaricando e non appare, e peggio non compare nessuna opzione per formattare
<krabador> nuovoRob, hai aperto il software, con la chiavetta inserita?
<nuovoRob> si
<krabador> nuovoRob, in "disco da usare" selezioni la chiavetta
<krabador> "cancella disco" mi sembra fin troppo chiaro
<nuovoRob> ok
<nuovoRob> krabador grazie, sembra sia andato tutto bene. Una volta che il processo sembra finito con successo, posso spegnere il computer e vedere il risultato con la chiavetta inserita, giusto?
<nuovoRob> così provo anche il BIOS... o c'è altro?
<nuovoRob> krabador grazie di nuovo! ciao
<krabador> ciao
<kiefer> Buona notte a tutti. Volevo sapere che kernek stabile posso usare in una 12.04 a 32bit ?
<kiefer> "Kernel" scusate
<calimero8282> buonaser, ho installato lubuntu 14.04 ma non riesco a far partire l audio
<kiefer> Buona notte a tutti. Volevo sapere che kernel stabile posso usare in una 12.04 a 32bit ?
<krabador> kiefer, il 3.2
<krabador> è quello che c'è dentro
<krabador> kiefer, ma se scarichi la 12.04.4 , c'è il 3.11
<kiefer> krabador: ok grazie
<kiefer> krabador: il 3.2 mi sembrava un po datato pensavo fosse meglio aggiornarlo
<krabador> kiefer, hai la 12.04?
<kiefer> krabador: si
<krabador> kiefer, di base, puoi aggiornare solo quel branch
<krabador> pero' hanno, pero' puoi installare ufficialmente, anche in una 12.04 già installata, il 3.11
<kiefer> krabador: scusa ma vado su wiki a vedere branch
<krabador> kiefer, branch = ramo
<kiefer> krabador: :-)
<krabador> kiefer, dpkg -l | grep headers
<krabador> kiefer, sudo apt-cache search headers
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> kiefer, se te lo permette l'hardware, passa ad una 14.04
<kiefer> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7382684/
<kiefer> krabador: sto aspettando un ssd per metterci una bella 14.04 pulita pulita
<kiefer> krabador: nel frattempo volevo mettere apposto questa installazione per tenerla pronta in caso di bisogno
<krabador> kiefer, puoi persino mettere ttempo volevo mettere apposto questa installazione per tenerla pronta in caso di bisogno
<krabador> scusa
<krabador> incollato male
<krabador> puoi persino mettere linux-headers-3.13.0-24-generic
<krabador> ma non te lo consiglio, su una distribuzione di 2 anni fa
<kiefer> krabador: Scusami non ho capito. ho incollato male io? e la 3.13.0-24 va bene per la 12.04 o per la 14.04?
<krabador> "<krabador> kiefer, puoi persino mettere ttempo volevo mettere apposto questa installazione per tenerla pronta in caso di bisogno"
<krabador> cancella questo messaggio
<krabador> e leggi direttamente quelli dopo
<kiefer> krabador: sarà l'ora ma non ho capito se devo installare il kernel 3.2 o altri più aggiornati? Mi sa che non riesco a spiegarmi, perdonami
<krabador> kiefer, ti sto dicendo
<krabador> che il ramo del kernel della 12.04
<krabador> è il 3.2
<krabador> ma puoi, ufficialmente anche installare fino al 3.13
<krabador> e nella iso della 12.04.4 c'è dentro già il 3.11
<krabador> che puoi anche tu installare
<krabador> ma la distro ha 2 anni, e se te lo consente l'hardware , passa direttamente ad ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> che ha un 3.13 , proporzionale anche a tutti gli altri componenti del sistema
<kiefer> krabador: ok ora è più chiaro. Grazie
<krabador> di niente
<kiefer> Notte a tutti - vado a fare guai :-)
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-03
<akis24> giorno
<francesco_> Buongiorno a tutti!
<francesco_> Ho un problema, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> !qualcuno
<francesco_> :)
<akis24> francesco_: fai la domanda
<francesco_> Ho un vecchio notebook
<francesco_> con un celeron
<francesco_> e 256 mb di ram
<francesco_> ho pensato di installare una distro leggera di linux
<akis24> francesco_:  l'unica che puoi provare è lubuntu  e vedere come va'
<francesco_> ho provato lubuntu, xubuntu e bodhi linux
<francesco_> ma in tutti i casi ho lo stesso problema
<francesco_> che è il seguente
<francesco_> faccio partire il boot da cd
<francesco_> arrivo alla schermata nella quale normalmente si sceglie se far partire la live, o installare, o scegliere la lingua....
<francesco_> e lì mi si blocca tutto
<francesco_> ...
<francesco_> ho installato su decine di computer linux
<francesco_> mai avuto questo problema
<francesco_> non so proprio come risolverlo perché ho le mani legate
<francesco_> la tastiera non risponde, tutto si blocca dal principio
<akis24> francesco_:  è un problema legato alla tua cpu credo vediam ose trovo qualcosa da farti leggere
<francesco_> grazie
<akis24> francesco_:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<akis24> francesco_:  Avviare il supporto di installazione (live CD o live USB)
<akis24> Premere il tasto F6
<akis24> Aggiungere fra i parametri di boot l'opzione forcepae
<francesco_> ma il problema è proprio quello, non appena si avvia il cd si blocca tutto
<francesco_> la tastiera non risponde
<francesco_> a meno che
<francesco_> tu non stia parlando di un'altra iso
<francesco_> che potrebbe avere un "atteggiamento" diverso
<francesco_> comunque continuo a leggere il tuo link
<akis24> francesco_: se hai provato con la 14.04 all'avvio prima di partire  premi f6  e segui quanto scritto
<francesco_> intendi nel bios?
<francesco_> perché partito il cd, la tastiera non risponde :(
<francesco_> nemmeno per premere il tasto f6 suppongo
<francesco_> comunque posso provare
<francesco_> lo faccio subito
<akis24> francesco_:  intendo se leggi bene che all'avvio prima ancora di far partire la live ... non appena si presenta la schermata di avvio devi forzare  con quei comandi
<francesco_> chiarissimo
<francesco_> grazie
<francesco_> provo subito
<akis24> prego ok
<francesco_> ho premuto f6 prima che partisse la live
<francesco_> nello schermo c'è solo un underscore lampeggiante
<francesco_> e sembra si sia bloccato tutto come al solito
<francesco_> è fermo da alcuni minuti
<francesco_> e non sento segni di vita
<akis24> francesco_: se provi con qualche vecchia live funziona ?
<francesco_> ho provato con le ultime versioni di lubuntu, xubuntu, bodhi linux e persino con il minimalcd
<francesco_> ma con vecchie versioni no
<akis24> francesco_: con che versione funzionava allora il pc ?
<francesco_> windows xp (è per una mia amica)
<francesco_> e andava lento come mai visto
<akis24> francesco_: quindi nessuna live si avvia ?
<francesco_> per aprire chrome potevi andare a prenderti un caffè al bar
<francesco_> no, e il guaio è che non ho la possibilità di battere nulla sulla tastiera
<francesco_> perché si blocca proprio al principio
<francesco_> eppure windows parte
<francesco_> e anche il lettore cd sembra funzionare
<francesco_> in quanto
<francesco_> comunque le schermate iniziali le carica da boot
<francesco_> il problema
<francesco_> è che appena tocco la tastiera
<francesco_> si impalla tutto
<akis24> francesco_: prova una vecchia live per vedere se funziona intendo tipo la 10.04 di ubuntu poi vediamo che fare
<francesco_> Ok
<francesco_> per il resto non mi resta che l'installazione via pan (ma non l'ho mai fatta)
<francesco_> oppure smontare l'hard disk, montarlo in un altro computer, installarlo da lì e rimontarlo
<francesco_> però che sbattimento! :)
<akis24> francesco_: vedi tu che fare ..
<francesco_> grazie cmq
<akis24> di nulla
<fabio> giono
<pac_> buongiorno
<fabio> scusate, come mai la webbapp "you tube" del center non ricorda il mio login? Ogni volta che l' apro devo loggarmi... a differenza delle altre webbapp google che ho installato(gmail,g+)  che invece si aprono direttamente nella mia pagina..
<pac_> c'è un modo per ripristinare la password da terminale tutte le guide mi costringono a metterla ma non so per quale motivo non me la riconosce più!
<pac_> in una guida consigliano sudo -s ma chiede comunque la pass in altre consigliano di andare in modalità ripristino ma non c'è il grub!
<pac_> è possibile che sparisca il bios o non ci sia del tutto?
<akis24> pac_: se spariva il bios non avviva il pc
<akis24> avviava*
<pac_> akis24: e non c'è modo di avviarlo ne canc esc f4 e altro com'è possibile
<akis24> pac_: dipende dal pc quale tasto è dedicato ..
<akis24> pac_: prova a vedere all'avvio se all osplashscreen ti dice qualcosa
<pac_> akis24: ricordavo f4
<akis24> pac_: io non lo so' di certo il pc è tuo
<pac_> akis24: parte subito kubuntu
<pac_> akis24: e già
<akis24> pac_: priam che parta kub parte la sequanza di avvio
<akis24> prima*
<pac_> akis24: io vedo solo la scritta kubuntu
<akis24> pac_:  strano non sapre idirti
<pac_> akis24: devo dire però che è un portatile con lo schermo andato e quindi collegato ad un esterno non so se c'entra qualcosa
<akis24> pac_: no non centra nulla dovresti vedere lo stesso se all'avvio hai qualche indicazione
<jighen> ragazzi c'è qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano? quando avvio ubuntu 14.04 sul mio portatile ed entro in gnome fallback non mi avvia le gnome-panel e devo aprirle io da terminale... ora ho impostato un comando da lanciare all'avvio e per fortuna me le avvia ma solo su una delle 4 scrivanie... come faccio a risolvere il problema e perche non funziona come dovrebbe?
<pac_> akis24: ma che tu sappia c'è modo da terminale di ripristinare la password che io non ho assolutamente modificato e che non mi accetta più^
<akis24> pac_: si all'avvio aspetta ti passo la guida
<pac_> akis24: ma all'avvio non riesco a far partire il grub
<akis24> pac_: se si avvia kubuntu grub c'è .. scegli di avviare in modalita' di recovery
<akis24> pac_:  sarebbe la seconda voce del kernel
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<pac_> akis24: non c'è nulla all'avvio come posso far partire il grub ance schiaccio shift non succede nulla
<pac_> akis24: grazie ora guarda la guida
<akis24> pac_:  da terminale  cat /etc/default/grub  e metti su pastebin
<pac_> akis24: e no non posso fare niente senza il grub non posso neanche con una live perché non riesco ad accedere al bios per impostare la sequenza di avvio
<pac_> akis24: ok aspetta che cambio pc grazie
<akis24> pac_:  mica si capisce che dici .. parte o non parte kubuntu ?
<pac_> akis24: kubuntu parte è il grub che non c'è
<akis24> pac_:  perfetto allora apri il terminale e dai cat /etc/default/grub
<akis24> pac_:  e mettilo su pastebin
<sacarde> ciao
<pac_> akis24: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7385189/
<sacarde> con la 14 ho dei problemi con "vino"
<sacarde> non si connette, e da errore:
<sacarde> Server did not offer supported security type
<sacarde> con la 12.04 funzionava bene
<akis24> pac_: sudo gedit  /etc/default/grub  e poi cambia questa riga da GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0   metti   GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10  insomma modifica solo la cifra finale e poi riavvia
<|gonzo|> sacarde, mentre cerchi di collegarti da un mac?
<sacarde> no no
<sacarde> da un'altro linux con : vncviewer
<pac_> akis24: c'è sudo e non mi accetta la pass!
<akis24> pac_:  allora prima segui la guida per il recupero della password e poi inseguito si fa' il resto
<pac_> akis24: la guida mi dice di andare in modalità di ripristino per primo
<akis24> pac_: prova all'avvio del pc a tenere premuta la freccia in basso vedi se per caso riesci ad avviare in recovery mode
<pac_> akis24: ok ci provo
<sacarde> |gonzo|, ma vino si appoggia a ssh ?
<|gonzo|> sacarde, questo non lo so, sorry
<Arenc> Salve
<CloudySky> Hello
<Arenc> Ragazzi sto scaricando ubuntu 14.04 LTE 32-bit
<Arenc> ma e solo una versione di prova o e completa???
<CloudySky> Lts....
<Arenc> lts
<akis24> Arenc: completa
<CloudySky> Se la scarichi dal sito ufficiale dovrebbe essere completa...
<CloudySky> Ecco
<Arenc> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<fabio>  scusate, come mai la webbapp "you tube" del center non ricorda il mio login? Ogni volta che l' apro devo loggarmi... a differenza delle altre webbapp google che ho installato(gmail,g+)  che invece si aprono direttamente nella mia pagina..
<Arenc> grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<CloudySky> akis24: Volevo segnalare una cosa, ieri sono entrato qui perchè avevo problemi nella riproduzione dei video con qualsiasi programma... Ho trovato una soluzione ma non mi sembra che questa cosa debba andare in questo modo. Ho sostituito il driver xv se non sbaglio quello predefinito di nvidia con quello open gl
<CloudySky> Tutto questo con kaffeine, premetto che ho tutti i driver installati booh
<akis24> CloudySky: non ho esperienza in merito
<CloudySky> Manco te? :(
<CloudySky> akis24: e con lirc (configurazione telecomandi infrarossi) hai esperienza?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, sei sempre tu quello dell'avermedia?
<CloudySky> Si
<CloudySky> Non cambio piu' nick adesso sennò troppi casini :)
<Idredge> giorno
<Idredge> qualcuno sa dirmi come installare i plugin java su google chromium?
<cristian_c> !iced-tea
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iced-tea'
<cristian_c> !info iced-tea
<ubot-it> Package iced-tea does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info iced-tea-plugin
<ubot-it> Package iced-tea-plugin does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> Idredge, digita: sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<Idredge> su firefox è presente
<Idredge> devo installarrlo ancora?
<cristian_c> Idredge, dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<Idredge> installarlo
<Idredge> sorry
<cristian_c> Idredge, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Idredge
<ubot-it> Idredge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> CloudySky, riassumi tutta la vicenda
<cristian_c> CloudySky, hai postato sul forum?
<CloudySky> Quella del Telecomando?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, tutto ciò di inerente il problema
<CloudySky> No perchè tempo fa mi iscrissi e ho scordato la pass :(
<cristian_c> CloudySky, manda una mail agli ammistratori
<cristian_c> che ti riattivano
<CloudySky> Comunque adesso non ho lirc installato quindi potremmo fare tutto da capo senza i casini che avevo fatto in precedenza...
<cristian_c> CloudySky, ti ricordi il nick?
<CloudySky> Non mi ricordo neanche il nick..
<CloudySky> Sorry
<Idredge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7385432/
<cristian_c> CloudySky, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/faq.php?sid=6e341a6d387e9543b5b7cc14a9892a52#f0r4
<cristian_c> lol
<CloudySky> cristian_c: Ho formattato quindi non ci sono configurazioni varie... Se hai voglia aspetto
<CloudySky> cristian_c: adesso come telecomando sto usando il joypad del pc (xbox 360 wirelees) insieme ad antimicro che serve per emulare mouse e tastiera...
<cristian_c> CloudySky, vai qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoForum
<cristian_c> per provare a ripristinare l'account
<cristian_c> Idredge, cos'hai fatto fino ad ora per cercare di far funzionare java?
<cristian_c> sul browser
<CloudySky> Mi sto reiscrivendo vediamo un po', ho visto che un certo Janvitus ha la mia stessa chiavetta e non era riuscito a far andare il telecomando... Chissà se ci è riuscito tralaltro è un amministratore se non ci riesce lui...
<Idredge> nulla
<Idredge> usavo firefox
<Idredge> andava bene
<cristian_c> CloudySky, da quel che so non è consentito
<cristian_c> Idredge, apri chromium
<CloudySky> Non è consentito infatti uff dice che la mail è già in uso :(
<cristian_c> CloudySky, perfetto
<cristian_c> usa la mail
<cristian_c> CloudySky, fatti inviare i dati via mail
<cristian_c> CloudySky, creare più di un account è contro il regolamente
<cristian_c> *o
<CloudySky> Non sono così mongolo ma non riuscire a loggarmi in un forum mi da da pensare che lo stia diventando :O
<cristian_c> CloudySky, quando hai fatto dimmelo, che si riprende il discorso
<CloudySky> Ci sto provando arghh
<cristian_c> Idredge, fatto?
<CloudySky> cristian_c: se non so il nome utente purtroppo non posso loggarmi è impossibile...
<CloudySky> Provo con un'altra mail vediamo
<cristian_c> CloudySky, hai seguito le indicazioni nella pagina che ho linkato?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, no, a maggior ragione usa la stessa
<cristian_c> CloudySky, non sto dicendo di loggarti
<cristian_c> ma di farti riattivare l'account esistente
<CloudySky> Non riesco devo sapere il nick che avevo e non me lo ricordo...
<cristian_c> Questo gruppo e' composto dagli amministratori e moderatori del forum della comunità ubuntu-it. Per comunicazioni con il gruppo si consiglia di usare il forum nella sezione Gruppo Forum. Se fosse necessario contattare privatamente gli amministratori del Gruppo Forum per problemi di accesso o di altra natura, è possibile farlo all'indirizzo
<cristian_c> CloudySky, ho come l'impressione che tu non abbia affatto letto
<CloudySky> A beh
<CloudySky> aspè
<CloudySky> cristian_c: è la pagina degli admin del sito... se clicchi su uno di loro ti dice metodi alternativi per contattarli se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> CloudySky, gestiscono il forum
<CloudySky> Io ho proprio bisogno di un certo gianvito cavasoli che ha la mia stessa chiavetta
<cristian_c> quindi anche la problematica che hai lamentato (accesso al forum)
<Idredge> è aperto chromium
<cristian_c> Idredge, digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<CloudySky> Vabè provo a lamentarmi :D
<cristian_c> Idredge, incolla tutto su pastebin
<Idredge> cosa incollo?
<cristian_c> Idredge, il contenuto della pagina che si apre
<cristian_c> copia-incolla
<cristian_c> !paste | Idredge
<ubot-it> Idredge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Idredge> devo fare la foto?
<CloudySky> cristian_c: non entra mai qui Janvitus?
<CloudySky> :D
<cristian_c> Idredge, basta che copi-incolli
<Idredge> ho capito casa copio è incollo?
<cristian_c> Idredge, seleziona il contenuto della pagina
<Idredge> non ci riesco
<cristian_c> Idredge, perché?
<Idredge> mi da questa scritta in alto: al termine dell'istallazione del plug-in javaTM
<cristian_c> Idredge, hai digitato l'indirizzo che ti ho indicato?
<Idredge> ricarica la pagina per attivare
<Idredge> paste?
<cristian_c> no
<Idredge> quale?
<CloudySky> cristian_c: ho mandato una mail a Fabio Collinelli alias "Pixel" Visto che per contattare Janvitus e un casino aspetto che mi risponda per ora.
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Idredge, digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<cristian_c> CloudySky, qual è il casino nell'inviare una mail
<cristian_c> ?
<CloudySky> Non ce l'ha almeno li nelle info...
<cristian_c> CloudySky, io lo vedo l'indirizzo mail
<cristian_c> nella pagina personale
<CloudySky> Vabè comunque l'ho mandata e lui è uno dei due admin principali dovrebbe risolvere sper...
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> CloudySky, non tutti sono presenti
<cristian_c> quindi invia anche agli altri
<CloudySky> E-Mail: <gianvito AT NO SPAM gmx NO SPAM DOT it> questa?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, tra l'altro c'è un indirizzo apposito per il gruppo
<CloudySky> -.-
<cristian_c> CloudySky, non postare indirizzi mail in questo canale
<cristian_c> anche se offuscati
<CloudySky> Ops sorry
<CloudySky> Al posto di at no spam devo mettre un "."?
<cristian_c> !chat | CloudySky
<ubot-it> CloudySky: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Idredge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7385530/
<Idredge> spero sia questo
<CloudySky> Vabè io la leggo così, comunque la mail l'ho mandata quando hai tempo son sempre qui.
<cristian_c> Idredge, ok, ma posta tutto
<cristian_c> non solo una parte
<Idredge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7385539/
<Idredge> ho trovato solo questo
<cristian_c> Idredge, ok, quindi non c'è il plugin java
<Idredge> no
<Idredge> non c'è
<cristian_c> Idredge, 14.04?
<Idredge> si
<Idredge> è l'ultima che mi da anche problemi all'accensione
<Idredge> il quadro risulta nero
<cristian_c> Idredge, non hai installato il pacchetto giusto
<cristian_c> Idredge, digita: sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<cristian_c> Idredge, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<Idredge> io ho solo installato chromium
<cristian_c> Idredge, chromium non è come chrome
<cristian_c> non ha i plugin integrati, ma a livello di sistema
<cristian_c> CloudySky, at = @, dot = .
<Idredge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7385576/
<CloudySky> Eh?
<CloudySky> :D
<CloudySky> cristian_c: Io sono sempre qui pronto ad installare lirc postarti schermate di configurazione iniziali ed incollare sul pastebin.
<fabio_cc> buongiorno
<CloudySky> Ciao fabio_cc
<cristian_c> CloudySky, mi avevi hciesto come sostituire le diciture sull'indirizzo mail
<cristian_c> *chiesto
<cristian_c> ti ho risposto
<CloudySky> aaah scusa
<CloudySky> Allora mando una mail anche a Jan....
<cristian_c> I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:
<cristian_c>   icedtea-plugin
<cristian_c> ecco, non l'avevi installato
<cristian_c> Idredge, una volta fatto, riapri chromium
<jighen> ragazzi c'è qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano? quando avvio ubuntu 14.04 sul mio portatile ed entro in gnome fallback non mi avvia le gnome-panel e devo aprirle io da terminale... ora ho impostato un comando da lanciare all'avvio e per fortuna me le avvia ma solo su una delle 4 scrivanie... come faccio a risolvere il problema e perche non funziona come dovrebbe?
<Idredge> già risolto?
<CloudySky> cristian_c: Francesco muriana mi ha risposto e ha detto che inoltra la mia mail agli amministratori uno dei quali già contattato poi vediamo se hanno tempo o se ci sono...
<cristian_c> Idredge, digita: about:plugins
<cristian_c> nella barra degli indirizzi
<cristian_c> CloudySky, perfetto
<CloudySky> Bene adesso se hai tempo facciamo una prova dall'inizio con sto lirc? :D
<Idredge> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7385625/
<cristian_c> Idredge, c'è qualcosa che non va
<Idredge> lo so
<cristian_c> Idredge, sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<cristian_c> CloudySky, riassumi tutto
<CloudySky> Allora ho un avermedia volar entertaintment pack  che uso con kaffeine dopo averne installato il firmware visto che i driver sono già nel kernel... Ha un telecomando che dovrei far funzionare con sto lirc, il problema sta nella configurazione che per me è arabo
<CloudySky> Ora non ho lirc installato dato che durante l'installazione chiede un paio di cose e non voglio fare casini...
<Idredge> fatto
<cristian_c> Idredge, era installato?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, cosa viene chiesto?
<CloudySky> Ora parto con l'installazione poi ti faccio vedere le immagini spe eh
<Tigre> buongiorno c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi=?
<Idredge> guardo
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Tigre
<ubot-it> Tigre: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Idredge, posta l'output del comando
<Tigre> ho un problema, sono nuovo di Ubuntu
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<Tigre> ho installato da USB
<Tigre> avevo creato una partizione apposta dedicata
<Tigre> ma quando avvio mi dice Boot mancante
<Tigre> volevo tenere sul disco primario anche Windows 7 ma non riesco....
<fabio_cc> !enter | Tigre
<ubot-it> Tigre: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> Idredge, ma avevi riavviato il browser?
<akis24> Tigre:  grub hai indicato dove installare in fase di installazione ?
<Idredge> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7385697/
<cristian_c> chiuso/riaperto
<Idredge> da sempre lo stesso errore
<Tigre> akis ciao, non so nulla, sono nuovo in ambito Linux
<akis24> !grub | Tigre
<ubot-it> Tigre: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Tigre> quello che volevo fare era creare il foppio loader win7 e ubuntu
<Tigre> doppio*
<akis24> Tigre: dai una lettura e forse capirai il problema che hai
<cristian_c> Idredge, ma avevi eseguito gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<akis24> Tigre:  grub serve a quello infatti
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Idredge, sembra tu non l'abbia fatto
<Tigre> mamma mia ci capisco poco....
<Idredge> cosa?
<Tigre> non mi sapreste dire come installare pulito da 0 affiancandolo a windows 7?
<fabio_cc> Tigre, intanto leggi e documentati
<cristian_c> Idredge, hai mai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema in ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> !installazione | Tigre
<ubot-it> Tigre: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Tigre> si ho letto, ma tutti quei comandi non ci capisco nulla
<akis24> Tigre: basta seguire la procedura come hai gia' fatto ma in fase di installazione devi indicare di installare grub su sda immagin
<Idredge> la mia distro è kubuntu
<Idredge> certo
<CloudySky> cristian_c: allora mi chiede 2 cose. 1) remote control configuration (qui posso dirti che non è presente la mia chiavetta). 2)ir trnasmitter, if present. Entrambi le opzioni hanno un menu' a tendina nel quale selezionare varie opzioni ma non credo che facciano al caso mio, possono anche essere lasciate su "none" ed essere sistemate in seguito credo...
<Tigre> akis ti ringrazio... pensavo di far giusto ma ho reinstallato 3 volte ma con lo stesso esito
<akis24> Tigre: apri un terminale e dai sudo fdisk -l  vediamo il disco
<Tigre> ok spe'
<akis24> Tigre:  metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tigre> dove lo trovo il terminale? ahha
<cristian_c> Idredge, 3 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 50 non aggiornati.
<akis24> Tigre:  ctrl+t  premi insieme e si apre
<Tigre> ok grazie
<Tigre> non si apre cosi' come mai=?
<nuovoRob> ciao akis24
<akis24> Tigre:   ctrl+alt+t
<akis24> ciao nuovoRob
<Tigre> ah mancava alt
<akis24> sbagliato io Tigre
<Tigre> ho dato quel comando, ma mi torna alla riga di sotto ma non dice nulla!
<Tigre> si noon preoccuparti akis, anzi grazie :)
<Tigre> voglio risolvere cavoli...
<akis24> Tigre: scrivi qui che hai dato ..
<Tigre> fdisk -l
<Tigre> questo?
<akis24> Tigre:  sudo fdisk -l
<Tigre> fatto ora che faccio copio su pastebin e ti faccio vedere?
<akis24> Tigre: certo ovvio
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tigre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7385736/
<Tigre> eccolo
<cristian_c> CloudySky, ma a quale comando ti stai riferendo?
<akis24> Tigre: devi installare grub su /sda  se vuoi il dualboot con winz
<CloudySky> cristian_c: http://postimg.org/image/drsvr17a7/64967b3f/
<Tigre> non mi sembra semplicissimo... qualche consiglio?
<CloudySky> cristian_c: sto installando tramite muon...
<Tigre> quando entro nelle partizioni, selezionando altro nell'installazione di Ubuntu non si capisce nulla!
<Tigre> ho provato anche la scelta consigliata, dicendo di affiancarlo a Windows 7 loader
<cristian_c> CloudySky, installando lirc?
<Tigre> Rob scusami non avevo letto, ti ho scritto
<akis24> Tigre: ora ti posto una foto ..
<Tigre> akis rifaccio anche tutto da 0 se devo... hai voglia di spiegarmi come fare?
<Tigre> ok grazie mille :)
<CloudySky> cristian_c: Si sto installando lirc, ora ci sono dei menu' a tendina posso scegliere tra none, custom e altre opzioni che non credo facciano al caso mio... Metto custom e proviamo a configurarlo in seguito?
<akis24> Tigre:  guarda l'ultima riga sotto sulla foto .. in fase di installazione deve essere in quel modo  ossia /sda     http://imagebin.org/308754
<Tigre> ora vedo :)
<Tigre> quindi installo tutto selezionando sda?
<akis24> Tigre: il bootloader è li che deve andare se vuoi doppio boot
<Tigre> ho capito... dai esco e rifaccio tutto, provo
<akis24> fai
<Tigre> casomai torno a romper le balle qui ahahah
<Tigre> grazie akis :)
<Tigre> ultima cosa
<Tigre> ora che faccio, non devo cancelare nulla di cio' che ho fatto?
<Tigre> si dalla chiavetta USB che dagli HD dico...
<Tigre> sia*
<cristian_c> CloudySky, se non sbaglio, il transmitter si trova sul telecomando
<cristian_c> e il receiver sulla scheda tv
<cristian_c> giusto?
<CloudySky> Credo proprio di si, solo che nel menu a tendina non c'è la mia chiavetta credo sia da configurare...
<CloudySky> Metto custom e poi ci guardiamo?
<cristian_c> aspetta
<CloudySky> Yes
<cristian_c> CloudySky, è qualcosa di simile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LIRC
<cristian_c> Configuring lirc
<CloudySky> Si esatto
<cristian_c> CloudySky, è lo stesso testo, anche se sul wiki è in grafica curses
<CloudySky> Sisi dovrebbe essere lo stesso...
<CloudySky> Nel menu a tendina compaiono le stesse scritte
<cristian_c> CloudySky, controlla in /etc/lirc/
<cristian_c> quali file ci sono
<cristian_c> ?
<CloudySky> Non ho ancora installato completamente lirc sono fermo nei menu a tendina
<cristian_c> CloudySky, intanto controlla
<nuovoRob> akis24 non ho cliccato le due caselle degli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione di 14.04. Se elimino tutto lo reinstallo, faccio bene? o è meglio aggiornare l'installazione che ho?
<CloudySky> hardware conf, lircd conf, lircmd conf
<akis24> nuovoRob: aggiorna
<cristian_c> CloudySky, questo vuol dire che il file sarà sovrascritto
<nuovoRob> akis24 grazie :- )
<cristian_c> quello vecchio rinominato e sovrascritto
<CloudySky> Si
<cristian_c> CloudySky, cosa c'è nel primo menù a tendina?
<CloudySky> Aspè
<nuovoRob> akis24 un'altra domanda: nell'installazione non ho creato una partizione swap perchè mi dicevano che con 6 giga di RAM non è necessario. Confermi? vedo che tutti hanno una partizione swap....
<cristian_c> CloudySky, mi ridici il modello del telecomando'
<cristian_c> *?
<akis24> nuovoRob: diciamo che la ram è sufficiente
<CloudySky> cristian_c:  c'è: None, Custom e poi vari modelli di chaivette comprese 3 avermedia, ma la mia non c'è. Anche nel sito di lirc sono rimasti indietro perchè ci sono modelli di 4 anni fa. Per quasto ti chiedevo se li dovevo mettere custom...
<CloudySky> Si certo Aver media volar entertaintment pack
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, è vero che non è necessario, ma credo che senza una partizione di swap di dimensione pari alla quantità di ram, non si può usare l'ibernazione
<cristian_c> Windows Media Center Remote Control Incluso
<CloudySky> cristian_c: http://www.avermedia.eu/avertv/it/product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=453
<cristian_c> CloudySky, dal sito di avermedia
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> proprio quella
<CloudySky> :D
<cristian_c> CloudySky, che è anche quello evidenziato nell'immagine del wiki
<CloudySky> Uhmm allora nel secondo menu a tendina metto quello?
<cristian_c> Ricevitore IR integrato
<cristian_c> CloudySky, perché il secondo?
<CloudySky> Perchè ci sono due menu a tendina non so se hai visto la foto, nel primo chiede remote control configuratio, li ci sono i modelli delle chiavette e la mia non c'è
<cristian_c> CloudySky, http://askubuntu.com/questions/429872/ubuntu-does-not-load-the-remote-control-to-start
<cristian_c> CloudySky, non stai ascoltando
<cristian_c> CloudySky, per remote control si intende il telecomando, sei d'accordo?
<CloudySky> cristian_c:  allora nel primo metto none e nel secondo c'è, Microsoft window media center v2 usb direct tv receiver faccio così?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, no
<CloudySky> scusaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CloudySky> L'ho visto adesso lo metto subito
<nuovoRob> akis24 posso creare una partizione di swap adesso dopo l'installazione? come si fa?
<CloudySky> allora il primo l'ho messo, poi in "ir transmitter, if present che metto?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> CloudySky, http://askubuntu.com/questions/429872/ubuntu-does-not-load-the-remote-control-to-start
<CloudySky> cristian_c: In "ir transmitter if present" metto none come nel wiki?
<cristian_c> il tizio in askubuntu ha lasciato none
<CloudySky> Ok vado
<cristian_c> CloudySky, ma è scritto anche nel wiki?
<cristian_c> O.o
<CloudySky> Ok adesso lirc è installato
<CloudySky> Si ho fatto uguale...
<nuovoRob> ciao a tutti per favore: posso creare una partizione di swap dopo l'installazione di 14.04? come si fa?
<CloudySky> adesso scrivo nel terminale irw?
<cristian_c> Remote Control configuration: Windows Media Center Transciever/Remotes (all)
<cristian_c> IR transmitter, if present:
<cristian_c> None
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, se hai lasciato spazio non partizionato, è semplice
<cristian_c> After I run irw:
<cristian_c> The remote works well and all buttons.
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, installa gparted e posta una schermata
<Mr> come posso installare adobe dreamweaver cs4 su ubuntu 14.04
<fabio_cc> !image | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<CloudySky> cristian_c: devo digitare irw nel terminale
<cristian_c> CloudySky, aspetta
<cristian_c> CloudySky, sì
<CloudySky> Ok
<cristian_c> Testing
<cristian_c> To test if your remote is setup properly test it using this command:
<cristian_c> $ irw
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc grazie. Adesso sto chattando da windows, meglio che riavvii in Ubuntu o carico la schermata di Gestione Dischi del pannello di controllo di winz così la vedi?
<cristian_c> The terminal should 'appear' to hang, (not return a command prompt). Press buttons on your remote, you should see key presses then come up on the terminal. When you're done, testing press <crtl> + 'c' to quit.
<fabio_cc> Mr, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14343
<fabio_cc> Mr, dovrebbe andare con wine, è catalogato come gold
<fabio_cc> !wine | Mr
<ubot-it> Mr: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<CloudySky> cristian_c: fatto e poi?
<CloudySky> irw
<CloudySky> ops
<cristian_c> CloudySky, cos'hai fatto?
<Mr> ah capito grazie fabio_cc
<CloudySky> Ho digitato irw in un terminale...
<CloudySky> Va a capo, adesso che faccio?
<CloudySky> Clicco qualche pulsante nel telecomando?
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc http://imagebin.org/308758 intanto riavvio con Ubuntu o resto su Windows 7 ?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, ma hai letto il wiki?
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc riavvio con Ubuntu. Un momentino che rientro.....
<cristian_c> CloudySky, ho anche postato i vari passaggi qui
<CloudySky> gli ho fatti
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, si è meglio, anche se credo che non ci sia spazio non partizionato
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc grazie ok arrivo subito!
<CloudySky> Nel terminale va a capo che faccio provo a digitare qualche tasto nel telecomando?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, funza il testing?
<cristian_c> riposto
<CloudySky> Non fa nulla
<cristian_c> The terminal should 'appear' to hang, (not return a command prompt). Press buttons on your remote, you should see key presses then come up on the terminal. When you're done, testing press <crtl> + 'c' to quit.
<cristian_c> CloudySky, vedo che non leggi
<CloudySky> cristian_c:  perdonami io sto leggendo ma forse non capisco...
<cristian_c> CloudySky, come te la cavi in inglese?
<CloudySky> Poco e niente vado meglio con lo spagnolo...
<cristian_c> CloudySky, usa il traduttore gogol
<CloudySky> Dopo aver digitato irw sul terminale premo i tasti del telecomando e non li vede
<sacarde> qualcuno usa vino nella 14.04 ?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, spiegati
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<CloudySky> Ho spiegato cristian_c dopo aver digitato irw nel terminale dice di premere i pulsanti del telecomando e dovrebbero apparire scritte silimi a quelle del wiki che hai postato
<CloudySky> Ma non appare nulla...
<cristian_c> CloudySky, quali scritte?
<fabio_cc> !vnc | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc rieccomi questa è l'immagine di GPArted: http://imagebin.org/308760
<CloudySky> 000000037ff07bf2 00 KEY_HOME mceusb tipo queste cristian_c
<nuovoRob> e non c'è la partizione swap. Mi aiuti a crearla?
<CloudySky> Questa guida ad un certo punto non riesco a seguirla ma credo che tu ci possa riuscire ed aiutarmi anche se non è la mia stessa chiavetta proviamo cristian_c?
<CloudySky> http://www.videoguidelinux.org/it/hardware/62-configurazione-linux-lirc-per-telecomando-dvb-t
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, non hai spazio non partizionato, dovresti ridimensionare una partizione esistente correndo dei rischi, non ne vale la pena visto che hai 6 GB di ram
<cristian_c> CloudySky, quello non è il wiki, comunque
<CloudySky> Si lo so ma che dici ci proviamo?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, aspetta
<sacarde> eseguendo vncviewer ho l'errore: "Server did not offer supported security type"
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc in realtà uso molto spesso la funzione di ibernazione, e i dati li ho in backup. Se sei d'accordo, vorrei tentare di crearla altrimenti come dici non posso usare l'ibernazione
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc posso ridurre la partizione di Ubuntu, cioè la /sda6 ?
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, hai tentato già a usare l'ibernazione?
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc quanto deve essere la partizione di swap? mi dicevano il doppio della RAM altri dicono quanto la RAM...
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, magari funziona lo stesso, non sono sicuro di quello che ho detto
<CloudySky> nuovoRob: io ho 8Gb e di swap ne ho messi 2 Gb mai avuti problemi di questo genere...
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc no non ho provato. Provo e rientro per dirti il risultato. In Ubuntu l'ibernazione si chiama "Sospendi" vero?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, ma lirc è attivo?
<CloudySky> cristian_c:  e come si attiva scusa?
<CloudySky> Abbi pazienza eh
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, no sospendere significa mettere in stand by, ma il pc è acceso
<nuovoRob> CloudySky grazie buono a sapersi
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc come si mette in ibernazione il computer con Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, sudo service lirc status
<CloudySky> cristian_c: Usage: /etc/init.d/lircd {start|stop|reload|restart|force-reload}
<cristian_c> CloudySky, sudo service lircd status
<CloudySky> cloudysky@cloudysky-MS-7751:~$ sudo service lircd status
<CloudySky> lircd: unrecognized service
<CloudySky> Ho incollato qui scusate ma erano solo due righe...
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, su unity va aggiunto manualmente al menu, però puoi provare da terminale
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, sudo pm-hibernate
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc ho trovato questo sull'ibernazione e sospensione: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=522255#p4073523 dice che c'è un bug di ubuntu che non permette l'ibernazione??
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, l'ibernazione spegne il pc
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc ok provo da terminale col comando che mi hai scritto?
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, anche senza sudo
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, ho sbagliato io
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, poi quando riaccendi se funziona ti ritrovi tutto come hai lasciato, e l'avvio dovrebbe essere più veloce
<cristian_c> CloudySky, sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<cristian_c> aspé, no
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc il comando pm-hibernate ha dato questo: This utility may only be run by the root user.
<CloudySky> cristian_c:  adesso mi da 3 ok
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, ok allora usa sudo
<cristian_c> sudo service lirc restart
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, come non detto
<nuovoRob> ok riprovo
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc non riprovo con sudo davanti?
<CloudySky> Asd avevo già dato il comando di prima... cristian_c che faccio?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, è attivo?
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, si, riprova con sudo
<cristian_c> CloudySky, digita: irw
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, sudo pm-hibernate
<nuovoRob> ok
<CloudySky> Fatto provo a digitare qualche pulsante del telecomando?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, sì
<CloudySky> non fa nulla
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc sudo pm-hibernate ha funzionato per un secondo (ho provato due volte) e poi riappare tutto come prima
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc praticamente il comando sudo pm-hibernate non riesce ad arrivare all'ibernazione, così mi  sembra
<CloudySky> cristian_c: proviamo a seguire la guida perchè nell'hardware config di lirc mancano dei parametri che vanno messi a mano solo che io ad un certo punto mi bloccavo perchè le schermate del terminale non erano le stesse ma forse te ci capisco qualcosa in piu' di me
<cristian_c> CloudySky, af9035?
<CloudySky> Si proprio quella
<cristian_c> CloudySky, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=516182
<cristian_c> 'Sarà possibile usare il telecomando con il nuovo driver?'
<cristian_c> 'Un preliminare supporto al remote c'è con questa patch: af9035: add remote control support   Non l'ho ancora provata...'
<cristian_c> CloudySky, il problema è stato segnalato
<cristian_c> CloudySky, non ti resta che scrivere sul forum, contattare xgaz e quant'altro
<cristian_c> :~/media_build/linux$ patch -p1 < af9035-add-remote-control-support.patch
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, in effetti il problema potrebbe essere l'assenza dello swap
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/SwapDomandeFrequenti
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc ok leggo e torno
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, descrive un metodo per creare lo swap su un file, evitando di ridimensionare una partizione
<CloudySky> cristian_c: Ti capisco ma secondo me seguendo la guida qualcosa si può fare tralaltro l'altro giorno non so se ti ricordi avevamo provato e in un certo senso lo vedeva il telecomando...
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, penso che sia sufficiente uno swap di 6 GB, pari alla tua ram
<cristian_c> CloudySky, io leggo che irrecord legge qualcosa ma irw no
<cristian_c> CloudySky, ma hai letto quanto ho linkato?
<cristian_c> il topic sul forum
<cristian_c> il problema sembra chiaro
<CloudySky> Si perchè è stato proprio con quel topic che sono riuscito a far funzionare la chiavetta, i driver c'erano nel kernel ma bisognava aggiungere il frimware...
<CloudySky> firmware*
<cristian_c> CloudySky, evidentemente non l'hai letto tutto il topic
<cristian_c> perché si parla anche di supporto al telecomando
<cristian_c> come ti ho mostrato
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, 6 GB sono 6144 MB, ma io per sicurezza ne farei uno di 7 GB
<CloudySky> [Sviluppo] Driver per periferiche DVB-T USB basate su AF9035 - proposto per kernel 3.5
<CloudySky> Vabè chissà forse un giorno ci riusciro scusa per il tempo perso e grazie comunque di tutto :D
<cristian_c> CloudySky, ma hai letto ciò che ho incollato
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> sembra che non ti interessi
<cristian_c> viene spiegato anche come fare
<cristian_c> *risolvere
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc lo swap via file invece che via partizione, funziona per ibernare? Nella pagina l'ibernazione nemmeno la nomina...
<cristian_c> CloudySky, ti consiglio di rileggere il topic attentamente
<CloudySky> Boh ormai sto fondendo cristian_c
<CloudySky> :)
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, in teoria ha le stesse funzioni, è solo leggermente meno prestante, ma nel tuo caso serve solo per l'ibernazione, quindi non ha importanza
<CloudySky> Piu' leggo e meno ci capisco scusa ma non è colpa tuta :D
<CloudySky> tua*
<Sagitt> salve, ho un netbook con ssd 4gb e ho messo su la LTS vecchia di xubuntu e va benone, ho messo dentro una SD da 4gb
<Sagitt> vorrei che quando eseguo gli aggiornamenti li scarichi e scompatti li sopra prima di installarli dato che se cerco di mettere alcuni aggiornamenti mi da spazio insuifficiente
<Sagitt> qualcuno sa dirmi come fare?
<cristian_c> CloudySky, CloudySky,  'Sarà possibile usare il telecomando con il nuovo driver?' 'Un preliminare supporto al remote c'è con questa patch: af9035: add remote control support   Non l'ho ancora provata...' :~/media_build/linux$ patch -p1 < af9035-add-remote-control-support.patch
<CloudySky> Si sono proprio li
<CloudySky> http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-media@vger.kernel.org/msg45083.html
<CloudySky> O meglio qui....
<cristian_c> CloudySky, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=516182#p4040549
<CloudySky> cristian_c: abbi pazienza ma non so cosa fare... sono nella pagina che ti ho linkato... ma da li non so veramente che fare...
<cristian_c> CloudySky, allora, prendi fiato, ti rilassi, fai una pausa, poi ti fai riattivare l'account sul forum, ti rileggi il topic
<CloudySky> ahahah ok
<nuovoRob> seguendo il link c'e' un esempio di 512 mega, quanto devo scrivere per 7 giga al posto di 512?
<CloudySky> :D
<cristian_c> CloudySky, infine se hai dubbi, posti o contatti l'utente tramite messaggio privato per chiarimenti
<CloudySky> Aspè cristian_c guarda qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=533468&p=4477051&hilit=avermedia
<CloudySky> Pensa te pure l'admin ce l'ha chissà se ha risolto..
<cristian_c> CloudySky, fai come suggerito, secondo me serve la patch che ha indicato xgaz
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc mia madre mi chiama per pranzo è anziana devo tornare qui fra mezzora! spero trovarti : ) in ogni caso grazie e buon pomeriggio
<cristian_c> CloudySky, se sei fuso , fermati
<CloudySky> Ok :D
<cristian_c> almeno hai capito come procedere
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, metti 7168, sono 7 GB
<cristian_c> se ti va di seguire i consigli , naturalmente
<CloudySky> Ma la path vediamo se riesco a mettrla ci provo poi ti faccio sapere
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, puoi chiedere anche ad atri
<cristian_c> CloudySky, se non sei sicuro, domanda prima come fare
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, indica che stai seguendo quel wiki
<CloudySky> Infatti era quello che ti ho chiesto prima...
<cristian_c> CloudySky, io penserei per prima cosa a far riattivare l'account sul forum
<cristian_c> CloudySky, domandare nel posto giusto
<cristian_c> qui siamo in irc
<CloudySky> Ah ok... Beh si siamo in IRC ma nel canale di supporto ufficiale... Comunque ti ringrazio lo stesso sei stato molto gentile, e sei l'unico che mi abbia assistito in questa cosa...
<cristian_c> CloudySky, sì, ma mica tutti si intendono dell'argomento?
<cristian_c> meglio postare nel topic dedicato
<cristian_c> da chi è esperto del tuo hardware
<CloudySky> Infatti lo farò appena mi attivano l'account :D
<cristian_c> CloudySky, intanto salva quel topic
<CloudySky> ahahaha ormai lo trovo a memoria ci sarò entrato 20 volte prima di capire cosa dovevo fare per far andare la chiavetta.
<cristian_c> xgaz è lo specialista di queste robe
<CloudySky> Si mi ha salvato proprio lui stavo per riaccantonare linux in un cassetto... (troppi sbattimenti).
<Lorenzo_> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problemino col mio notebook: praticamente non riesco ad installare windows nonostante passi per le distro linux, nel setup (dopo che parte il cd da bios) di windows non rileva l'hard disk.
<accendino> salve a tutti
<accendino> ho un piccolo problema con la tastiera dopo l-aggiornamento alla versione 13.10... non mi riconosce pi\ i caratteri speciali
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc ciao rieccomi grazie. Seguendo il tuo link, devo scrivere il seguente comando? sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/7168Mb.swap bs=1M count=7168
<nuovoRob> in pratica ho sostituito 512 con 7168. E' giusto? bs=1M rimane 1m ?
<Valgio63> mibofra: oi XD
<mibofra> ciao Valgio63 xD
<Valgio63> mibofra: non so' se hai seguito le evoluzioni fra me e krabador in questi giorni, sul famoso bugettinodel 14.04
<mibofra> onestamente no
<Valgio63> mibofra: in pratica era quello che avevo anche sul 13.10: se provo a lanciare Account Utente si apre dopo 12 minuti esatti!  Eravamo giunti alla conclusione che forse dipendeva dall'hardware, ovvero qualcosa riguardante l'A75 della mia mobo e il kernel o driver. Oppure fra l'hardware e lightdm.
<Valgio63> Quindi ho scaricato ed installato sulla penna sia ubuntu che Xubuntu.
<mibofra> Valgio63, installazione pulita o aggiornamento?
<Valgio63> mibofra: Per essere sicuri l'ho rifatta pulita su un'altra partizione!
<mibofra> Valgio63, ah
<Valgio63> Comunque ti posso assicurare che sia con xubuntu che con lubuntu il problema non c'è! E ti parlo che vado in Live, adesso da Xubuntu!
<mibofra> Valgio63, beh direi di segnalare il bug sul launchpad
<mibofra> intanto potresti mettere lubu/xubuntu e poi installare il pacco ubuntu-desktop che si porta dietro il desktop di ubu ubu
<mibofra> e vedere come funge
<Valgio63> mibofra: Si , ci eravamo arrivati, volevo informarlo di queste ultime prove , ma lo farò più tardi! Poi, con calma, vedrò di fare la segnalazione con l'aiuto del mio traduttore personale ( mia figlia XD) visto la mia TOTALE ignoranza della lingua inglese!
<Valgio63> mibofra: Per il resto, casomai flashback, che è quello che uso di slito!
<Valgio63> Solito, non slito!
<nuovoRob> salve sto leggendo qui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/812394 che la funzione hibernate non è per tutti i computer, ma solo quellicertificati.  Qualcuno sa se con Acer aspire 5755G si puo' ibernare? Ubuntu 14.04
<Valgio63> mibofra: Per carità, è veramente una caz.....tella, visto che il resto gira come un fulmine! Ma su altri forum ci sono diversi che hanno lo stesso problema. L'unica cosa, a questo punto, è in quale sezione segnalarlo?
<mibofra> bug contro gnome-control-center
<Valgio63> mibofra: Si ok, poi stasera riguardiamo insieme, oggi è sabato, urge fare la spesa! Ed anche: è sempre possibile switchare ubuntu da lightdm a gdm e poi vedere se il problema è prorpio lì?
<Valgio63> PROPRIO, dai con la tastiera stasera!
<mibofra> Valgio63, quello è irrilevante
<mibofra> xD
<Guest9854> Buon dì
<Valgio63> mibofra: Ah, ecco, quindi in effetti è che l'account utente di xubu o lubu non è gnome control center giudto (tanto per capire!)
<Guest9854> come funziona questa chat?...C'è qualcuno qui che può autarmi?
<mibofra> Valgio63, no il contrario xD
<mibofra> è gnome-control-center :P
<Guest9854> LOL
<Valgio63> Guest9854: chiedi e se qualcuno sa ti aiuterà!
<mibofra> !aiuto | Guest9854
<ubot-it> Guest9854: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Valgio63> mibofra: allora è propio lightdm con il mio chipset!
<Guest9854> Grazie, volevo installare Lubuntu ma quando arrivo a dove installarlo mi dice che non rileva nessun altro sistema operativo
<Valgio63> mibofra: Ooooh! Ne facessi mai una giusta!
<Valgio63> Guest9854: e sopra l'hd ovviamente hai.......
<Guest9854> W7
<mibofra> Valgio63, allora il gestore di accesso non c'entra una cippa
<mibofra> xD
<Valgio63> mibofra: appunto! ma se è sempre gnome-control-centre d'appertutto, perchè con xubu e lubu va al volo e con ubu no?
<mibofra> Valgio63, infatti non ti faccio mettere xubuntu o lubuntu per il control center o il gestore d'accesso
<mibofra> ma per il "sotto il cofano" ;)
<Valgio63> Guest9854: Strano! A meno che tu non abbia la partizione uefi, forse, mibofra tu che ne pensi?
<Valgio63> mibofra: ovvero per xfce?
<mibofra> Valgio63, kernel e compagnia
<mibofra> Guest9854, uefi mi sa
<Guest9854> non credo cercando di far partire il cd con uefi dice che non trova un file
<mibofra> !uefi | Guest9854
<ubot-it> Guest9854: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Valgio63> mibofra: ma cambia il kernel con x e l ?
<Valgio63> mibofra:  xubu e lubu?
<mibofra> se apri il gestore di partizioni e trovi una fat32 piccola piccola probabilmente è uefi
<Valgio63> nuovoRob: Senti, il mio è un autoassemblato, quindi non penso proprio che sia certificato XD Ma cona la partizione di swap, che sempre faccio, ti posso assicurare che il mio si iberna PERFETTAMENTE!
<mibofra> Guest9854, o se hai win8 su sempre uefi
<mibofra> Valgio63, piccolissime modifiche che becchi quando trovi hw particolare XD
<Guest9854> no detto prima wizoz7
<mibofra> Guest9854, vedi non è scontato che non abbia uefi/efi
<Guest9854> allora ripeto se cerco di far partire il cd come uefi non parte
<Guest9854> il prob lo hjo solo cercando do installarlo perchè con PCMan l'hd con wizoz lo vede
<Valgio63> mibofra: quindi la domanda resta: bug su gnome-control-center? E se si che informazioni gli accludo? sudo lshw? lspci? o cosa?
<Valgio63> mibofra: voglio rendergli la cosa il più facile possibile, quindi se gli do' un x di informazioni lavoreranno meglio, no?
<nuovoRob> Valgio63 come faccio a fare una partizione di swap senza reinstallare tutto?
<Guest9854> Forse potresti farla con il cd di installazione la crei la formatti la assegni come swap ed esci dall'instALLazione
<nuovoRob> Valgio63 come si abilita IBERNA nel menu (cliccando in alto a destra, si chiama Launchpad? intendo l'icona con la rotellina
<nuovoRob> Guest9854 grazie, è che non so 1) la crei come? 2) la formatto come? e 3) l'assegno come swap come si fa?
<Guest9854> hai il cd di install?
<nuovoRob> il cd ce l'ho si
<Valgio63> nuovoRob: con Gparted, ridimensioni un partizione, la crei come swap. oppure c'è la possibilità di farlo anche senza partizione di swap, ma non so' come.
<nuovoRob> Valgio63 mi dicono che ci vuole il cd.... apro GParted....
<Valgio63> nuovoRob: e poi si! Dalla rotellina basta cliccare su: Sospendi
<Guest9854> se sai usare gpart puoi farlo anche da li (ed è + semplice9
<Valgio63> nuovoRob: se hai gparted hai già tutto ciò che ti serve!
<Valgio63> nuovoRob: ...e pericoloso, se non si sa quello che si fa! Provato sulla pelle!
<nuovoRob> si l'ho installato prima secondo l'indicazione di fabio_cc che adesso è arrabbiato con me perchè ho pranzato e lui forse no .- ))9
<Guest9854> tornando al mio prob nessuno ha qualche idea di che fare?..LOL pappakiller
<nuovoRob> Valgio63 siccome ho la pelle fragile non posso sperimentare. Se riduco la partizione di Ubuntu per far spazio a una di 7Gb di swap, rischio anche danni alle partizioni di winz7?
<Guest9854> ma che azzo ci fai con 7 GB di swap? O.O
<nuovoRob> ne ho 6 di ram...
<Valgio63> Guest9854: hai provato ad aprire gparted e cedere se c'è una partizione piccolissima (max 256M ) presente? Se è così allora vale quel che ti ha detto mibofra , hai la uefi e segui la guida sul wiki.
<Valgio63> nuovoRob: quanto è la partizione di ubuntu?
<Guest9854> a maggior ragione non serve fare un swap da 7 gb
<nuovoRob> Valgio63 il link per creare un file di swap invece che la partizione è questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/SwapDomandeFrequenti
<nuovoRob> Valgio63 è di circa 150 Mega
<nuovoRob> Giga scusa
<nuovoRob> spazio ne ho molto
<Valgio63> Guest9854: è vero, bastano 6G , ma io che ne ho 8 ne ho fatta una di 16, semmai un domani aggiungo altri 8, così no devo ridimensionare niente, tanto di spazio ne ho a iosa!
<Guest9854> secondo me non serve una cippa e sopra i 4/6 Gb rischi che l'hd lavori di continuo
<nuovoRob> Valgio63 la funzione SOSPENDI non spegne il computer. L'ibernazione si.
<Guest9854> anche se nn viene usata perche i prog sono tutti residenti in ram cmq viene costantemento controllata
<nuovoRob> ma ora l'ibernazione va abilitata, dicono qui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/812394
<Valgio63> nuovoRob: se devi ridimensionare la partizione del file system però, è meglio farlo dalla live: è come se spostassi il muro di casa mentre ci sei sopra! Non te lo farà mai fare, anche perchè la partizione, per essere maneggiata, deve essere smontata e se è smontata come fa ad andare ubuntu?
<Valgio63> nuovoRob: sai, io la faccio sempre a priori e quindi si abilita da sola!
<Valgio63> la partizione di swap
<nuovoRob> Valgio63 mi sa che rifaccio tutto da capo e installo Ubuntu con la partizione swap
<Guest9854> O.O mi vede  Gb di spazio non allocato
<Guest9854> gparted inendo
<Valgio63> Guest9854: sarà, ma l'altro giorno avevo il 40% di ram e 0% di swap! La lascio solo per l'ibernazione.
<nuovoRob> mi sembra di capire che così facendo la funzione IBERNA si attiva da sola e compare nel menu di spegnimento, giusto? adesso non c'e', nemmeno in grigio....
<nuovoRob> c'e' solo SOSPENDI che ovviamente non è lo stesso
<Valgio63> nuovoRob: io installo sempre con l'opzione Altro, prima mi creo le partizioni di Ubuntu (35G sono esagerate, proprio se lo riempi con il mondo!) la swap e una ntfs che chiamo Dati, così si vede anche da Windows!
<nuovoRob> il mio dubbio è che creando un file di swap da qui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/812394 questo non attivi una voce IBERNA nel menu di spegnimento.....
<nuovoRob> Valgio63 qui http://imagebin.org/308760 vedi che anche io ho DATI in ntfs :- )) x fortuna!...
<Guest9854> scs una domanda ma S4 da ACPI lo hai abilitato?
<nuovoRob> Guest9854 ovviamente non stai parlando con me, altrimenti cambia lingua :- )
<Valgio63> In dati metto la cartella Documenti e poi cambio i benchmark(mi sembra che si chiamino così?) è sia da windows che da ubuntu la cartella Documenti diventa la stessa! Idem per Immagini, Scaricati etc.
<Guest9854> LOL ACPI e quello che gestisce accensione spegnimento etc etc dal bios
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, la voce deve essere creata a mano
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=579037
<Guest9854> cmq Vaglio mi vede TUTTO l'HD come non allocato..any ideas?
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc ho visto il link, c'e' una sola domanda senza risposta, e appunto chiede se il contenuto del file è corretto, non c'e' nessuna conferma
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, si infatti sto cercando anche altro
<jester-> 'ngioron
<Guest9854> Ave
<nuovoRob> grazie. Ma prima di vedere come attivare l'ibernazione, devo risolvere la possibilità stessa di ibernare
<Guest9854> ASD
<nuovoRob> come abbiamo visto insieme prima (di pranzo, eheh...) si iberna per due secondi e poi torna tutto acceso come prima
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, sai come devi fare, o crei il file di swap, oppure ridimensioni da live usando gparted
<fabio_cc> !partizioni | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<fabio_cc> !gpar
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gpar'
<akis24> sera
<fabio_cc> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<fabio_cc> !swap
<ubot-it> swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc se ridimensiono una parttizione di Winz7 con gparted, rischio di perdere i dati che sono su quella partizione? devo toglierne soltanto 7 Gb non tanti....
<nuovoRob> sera akis24 :)
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, puoi ridimensionare quella di ubuntu
<akis24> ciao nuovoRob
<Valgio63> nuovoRob: Ti lascio in mani MOOOLTO più capaci delle mie! veddo fabio_cc  , jester-  akis24  e mibofra , quindi...... anche perchè mai fatta una cosa del genere!
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, comunque ti ripeto, per il tuo scopo può andar bene usare un file come area di swap, come spiega il wiki
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc per ridimensionare quella di Ubuntu devo uscire da Ubuntu e rientrare Live col CD giusto?
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, si
<nuovoRob> ok allora arrivo subito
<mibofra> rieccomi
<Valgio63> mibofra: ci risentiamo stasera
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> ricciao fabio_cc akis24
<fabio_cc> ciao mibofra
<Valgio63> mibofra: urge spesa, sennò domani niente polpo in guazzetto!
<mibofra> tutto bene?
<akis24> ciao mibofra
<mibofra> Valgio63, e vai che se no non trovi nulla :P
<Valgio63> A stesera a tutti!
<Guest9854> ciA MIO
<Guest9854> ciao anche a Vaglio
<mibofra> Guest9854, te come è finita?
<Guest9854> sono sempre in attesa di vedere qualcosa di utile
<Guest9854> a prposito perchè mi mette cm guest?
<mibofra> Guest9854, hi visto le partizioni?
<Guest9854> io il nick lo ho messo O.o
<mibofra> Guest9854, era usato
<mibofra>  Guest9854 dai /nick nuovonick
<fabio_cc> Guest9854, /nick
<Guest9854> Gparted vede una sola partizione di spazio non allocato O.o
<mibofra> uhm
<Guest9854> prova nick
<Guest9854> no gli piace il nick si vede
<mibofra> Guest9854, blkid da terminale?
<mibofra> sudo blkid
<Max59> ok preso
<Max59> il nick intendo
<Max59> allora il prob e che cmq da PCManFM cmq il disco lo vede effettivamente cm è partizionato ma gparted e l'installazione di Lubuntu lo vedono vuoto
<mibofra> Max59, e quando lo vedi partizionato ci puoi dire la partizionatura?
<Max59> spe riapro pcman
<Max59> allora vede le tre partizioni cm sono, sue da 23oGB circa e una da 20 (sono ntfs)
<mibofra> ok niente efi/uefi sembra
<mibofra> ma per esserne sicuri
<Max59> dica ^^
<mibofra> riavvia il pc, se appare una schermata grafica prima del boot quello è uefi, caso contrario vedi se trovi efi nel bios
<Max59> k ci vediamo tra qualche minuto a dopo ciauz a tt (faccio anche pausa caffè :D)
<amerigo> buongiorno c'é qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | amerigo
<ubot-it> amerigo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<clagiafra> ciao,ho kubuntu 12.04 e vorrei passare a 14.04....ma il gestore non mi aggiorna e quindi?
<mibofra> clagiafra, sudo update-manager -d da terminale
<mibofra> vedi che esce
<mibofra> o più pulito
<pac_> piccolo problema driver stampante installato, pagina di prova ok risulta stampata solo che dalla stampante non esce nulla! posto il risultato di lsusb http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7386712/
<mibofra> un sudo do-release-upgrade
<clagiafra> thanks mibofra
<fabio_cc> pac_, modello stampante?
<pac_> fabio_cc: epson epl-6200l
<fabio_cc> pac_, che driver hai installato?
<mibofra> clagiafra, se sono i driver epson proprietari, spesso rompono
<pac_> fabio_cc: quello che il sistema ha in dotazione riconosce subito la stampante
<amerigo> Problema ho installato ubuntu 12.04.4 Lts ho un problema con le impostazioni dello schermo un vw222 della Asus non riesco ad avere più di 1024/768 e devo continuamente spostare la pagina per visualizzarla  non riesco a capire il problema sembra che la scheda grafica una ati 9200 funzioni correttamente con i driver generici. Da cosa può dipendere?
<MAx59> rieccomi
<MAx59>  ciao a chi è entrato
<mibofra> pac_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonEpl6200l
<pac_> mibofra: ora ci provo
<fabio_cc> pac_, sembra che tu sia fortunato :)
<mibofra> no poco :D
<MAx59> mibo nel bios c'è una voce efi ma è come 5a scelta nel boot e nei device non c'è nulla, nessuna finestra, poi ho controllato anche con gestione disco di winzoz nessuna partizione piccina a parte quella da 100Mb che fa 7 quando lo installi
<mibofra> MAx59, ma se il bios te lo fa presente c'è efi
<mibofra> le voci di boot efi indicano un pc con efi
<mibofra> quindi
<mibofra> !uefi | MarderIII
<ubot-it> MarderIII: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<mibofra> ops scusa MarderIII
<mibofra> !uefi | MAx59
<ubot-it> MAx59: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<mibofra> va anche per efi
<MAx59> ok mi leggo il wiki ..afk
<pac_> fabio_cc: grazie ho risolto per la stampante e per lo scanner come funziona questo non viene riconosciuto almento credo!
<fabio_cc> pac_, ringrazia mibofra :)
<MAx59> sul mio pc cmq non sono presenti partizioni in fat 32 O.o
<fabio_cc> pac_, è un multifunzione?
<pac_> mibofra: hai ragione grazie
<pac_> fabio_cc: no
<MAx59> vado a vedere nel bios cmq nn vorrei fosse abilitato il secure boot anche se non credo visto che da cd7USb parte
<MAx59>  a dopo
<fabio_cc> pac_, allora a quale scanner ti riferisci?
<mibofra> fabio_cc, penso che stia chiedendo se lo stesso driver può far fungere un altro scanner che ha lui
<pac_> fabio_cc: epson perfection v10
<fabio_cc> pac_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson
<fabio_cc> pac_, sei doppiamente fortunato, c'è il wiki anche per il tuo scanner
<fabio_cc> pac_, la guida è stata verificata anche con il tuo modello
<pac_> fabio_cc: grazie provo anche questo
<fabio_cc> pac_, prego
<pac_> fabio_cc: qui la vedo dura è in giapponese!
<fabio_cc> pac_, azz ho notato -.-
<mibofra> lol
<mibofra> pac_ vedi che esce fuori con google traduttore xD
<amerigo> http://www.pastebin.ca/2721894
<pac_> mibofra: è anche in inglese ma non trovo il mio modello
<mibofra> passa il link
<mibofra> ora metto su L'Invincibile Armada e proviamo xD
<amerigo> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 9.2.1
<Riccardone> ciao o qualche problema con la USB credo o UDEV chi mi può dare una mano ?
<mibofra> Riccardone, a che proposito?
<fabio_cc> Riccardone, specifica il problema
<Riccardone> mibofra: ho appena installato Lubuntu 14.04 e quando collego la mia schedina Arduino non mi viene riconosciuta come /dev/ttyUSB0, ma /dev/ttyACM0
<Riccardone> mibofra: quindi non riesco a caricare gli sketch ...
<frascu> fabio_cc grazie :)
<mibofra> Riccardone, cambia interfaccia
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> gli dici di andare sulla ttyACM0 xD
<mibofra> Riccardone, intanto vorrei che mi postasti l'out di dmesg
<mibofra> con un paste
<fabio_cc> frascu, prego
<mibofra> ma intanto la soluzione più semplice dovrebbe essere un temporaneo link simbolico
<fabio_cc> pac_, http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=27729&DSCCHK=801a788309d0a4d5d559efd6cb1d7a5491b11266
<mibofra> sudo ln -s /dev/ttyACM0 /dev/ttyUSB0
<mibofra> :)
<Max59> arieccome :) Mibo please mi ridai il link di prima?
<Riccardone> aspe ...
<Riccardone> mibofra: dev/ttyACM0 si crea automaticamente quando inserisco la scheda ... prima con Xubuntu 13.10 andava bene
<mibofra> Riccardone, lo so
<mibofra> Riccardone, dico velocemente se hai esigenza ora fai così
<mibofra> poi si sistema per bene
<fabio_cc> pac_, scegli iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_amd64.deb oppure iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_i386.deb a seconda del tuo sistema
<gnomo> ciao a tutti
<Max59> ciao
<Riccardone> mibofra: http://pastebin.com/yrbGQHNd
<Riccardone> mibofra: vedi riga 870
<fabio_cc> !ciao | gnomo
<ubot-it> gnomo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Max59> Grazie ^_^
<gnomo> non riesco a masterizzare bene lubuntu 13.10 e 14.04..la masterizz. sembra andare a buon fine ma al momento di installare lubuntu....mi pianta....qualche consiglio per favore?
<fabio_cc> gnomo, in che senso ti pianta?
<Max59> controllato md5?
<gnomo> non riesco nè a provarlo nè ad installarlo su hd
<Riccardone> mibofra: questo l'output di lsusb http://pastebin.com/QnyX5ehE
<Max59> ciao agli entrati
<gnomo> no max non ho controllato a dire il vero
<Rob_______> &nick robi
<fabio_cc> gnomo, dovresti controllare il checksum md5 come dice Max59, o per lo meno provare a scaricare nuovamente la iso
<fabio_cc> Rob_______, usa / non &
<Max59> non dovrebbe dare prob il dwld ma vale la pena contollare :)
<gnomo> per lo meno quale iso si dimostra affidabile in assoluto?
<fabio_cc> !md5 | gnomo
<ubot-it> gnomo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<fabio_cc> gnomo, non c'entra la iso in se, semplicemente può esserci stato qualche errore in download
<nuovoRob> fabio?cc ciao rieccomi
<gnomo> quindi può capitare l'errore in download?
<krabador> gnomo, i fattori sono diversi
<Max59> wb
<fabio_cc> gnomo, è difficile, ma può capitare
<krabador> gnomo, ovvio
<mibofra> te la monta come device acm Riccardone
<Riccardone> mibofra: quindi ?
<fabio_cc> gnomo, un'altra possibilità è un problema del masterizzatore, ma controlla una cosa per volta
<Max59> afk cerco il wiki di prima ^^
<nuovoRob> akis24 ciao rieccomi da Live per creare la partizione SWAP
<gnomo> grazie mille ragazzi....riproverò..consigliate sempre l'ultima versione? la 14.04?
<mibofra> dovresti dare un sudo modprobe -r acm
<mibofra> vedi se è il nome esatto del modulo
<fabio_cc> gnomo, dato che scarichi, scarica l'ultima :)
<fabio_cc> quindi si
<mibofra> e poi caricare usbserial con sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0xecc product=0xecc
<mibofra> quelli che ti da su lsusb
<fabio_cc> gnomo, comunque controlla l'md5 seguendo il wiki
<fabio_cc> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mibofra> il primo è i vendor, il secondo il product
<gnomo> ok..farò come dite voi..grazie e buona serata
<fabio_cc> gnomo, prego
<nuovoRob> olà!
<fabio_cc> !ciao | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Riccardone> mibofra: ok. mo provo
<APaternoster> Buon pomeriggio a tutti :)
<fabio_cc> !ciao | APaternoster
<ubot-it> APaternoster: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc ciao grazie. Sono rientrato da Live per creare la partizione di SWAP
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, quindi non vuoi provare con l'alternativa del file di swap
<APaternoster> Volevo chiedervi se è possibile integrare nei repository di ubuntu la nuova versione di eclipse
<APaternoster> la 4.3...
<fabio_cc> APaternoster, se vuoi una versione più nuova di quella dei repo, devi installarla a mano
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc ho attivato il comando IBERNARE nel menu di spegnimento con quel comando, ma il file di swap non sono riuscito a crearlo
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, il wiki mi sembrava molto chiaro
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, comunque se vuoi fare la partizione, usa gparted da live e ridimensiona la partizione ext4
<nuovoRob> e quindi fa lo stesso come prima col comando sudo hp hibernate
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, devi avere il backup di tutto, è comunque una operazione pericolosa
<fabio_cc> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<krabador> nuovoRob, quando hai installato, che opzione di installazione hai scelto?
<caruso> chi mi puo dire come fare ad installare ubuntu ?
<Riccardone> mibofra: ok. va. Ma non carica ...
<krabador> !installazione | caruso
<ubot-it> caruso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Riccardone> mibofra: però già mi viene riconosciuta come dev/ttyUSB0 :). Come posso rendere la cosa cronica adesso ?
<mibofra> Riccardone, non carica usbseral?
<mibofra> ah ok
<mibofra> Riccardone, vedi dmesg
<mibofra> Riccardone, predefinita uhm non so ti convenga
<mibofra> che poi metti i modem e non funzano
<nuovoRob> krabador eravamo riusciti ad installare creando la partizione a mano
<mibofra> fatti uno script pronto all'uso con i due comandi Riccardone
<mibofra> nel caso i comandi di reverse sarebbero sudo modprobe -r usbserial       sudo modprobe acm
<Riccardone> http://pastebin.com/rytBK2cH
<APaternoster> fabio_cc: grazie..
<Riccardone> mibofra: questo il nuovo dmesg
<mibofra> grazie :)
<nuovoRob> però mi era stato detto che la partizione di swap non era necessaria, come infatti non è. Ma se devo ibernare il computer mi ci vuole uno swap. Non vorrei farlo da file, vorrei farlo manualmente per poi rifare tutto clean da zero, formattando il tutto e rifacendolo da solo se ci riesco. Così sistemo anche l'errore che per la fretta ho fatto
<mibofra> Riccardone, prova sudo modprobe usbserial semplice semplice
<mibofra> dopo un modprobe -r del modulo
<Riccardone> ok. provo
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, ma se vuoi formattare perché vuoi ridimensionare, deciditi
<krabador> nuovoRob, allora, apri il terminale, sudo gparted, e manda uno screenshot
<nuovoRob> fabo_cc vorrei rifare tutto per evitare quegli errori che ho fatto durante l'installazione
<krabador> !imagebin | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Riccardone> mibofra: non va.
<mibofra> Riccardone, uhm
<mibofra> Riccardone, prova a ricompilare usbserial
<Riccardone> mibofra: con l'opazione -r tolgo il modulo ed infatti scompare il link simbolico /dev/ttyUSB0, ma poi quando ricarico il modulo non mi rimette il link simbolico
<mibofra> visto che sembra monti i generico
<Riccardone> mibofra: come faccio ?
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, visto che sei da live, seleziona il giusto hd in gparted
<mibofra> ti pigli il bel tarball come al solito e cominci a smachiniarci xD
<mibofra> o prova una cosa
<mibofra> Riccardone, riavvia con l'arduino inserito
<nuovoRob> http://imagebin.org/308785
<Max59> Mibo ho letto la giuda il probe che cmq non vede la partizione Uefi/efi (anche perchè secondo me non esiste) ma vede una sola partizione pari all'intero disco ç_ç
<krabador> nuovoRob, seleziona /dev/sda6
<Riccardone> mibofra: già fatto, ma niente ...
<nuovoRob> krabador si fatto
<nuovoRob> poi
<Riccardone> mibofra: adesso ho ricaricato usbserial con vendor id e product id ed è ok ...
<mibofra> Riccardone, allora ricarica il modulo con seriale
<mibofra> ok
<Riccardone> riavvio ora ?
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, assicurati di avere il backup di tutto
<mibofra> Riccardone, comunque prova a dare un chmod 666 sulla /dev/ttyUSB0
<mibofra> e vedi se puoi interagirci
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc grazie si.  Il computer viene dall'assistenza Acer per sostituzione del disco in garanziaquindi è abbastanza vuoto. Non posso danneggiare le partizioni di Windows pero'
<Riccardone> mibofra: fatto. chmod 666. che intendi per "interagirci" ?
<Max59> dovresti cmq avere la partizione di ripristino alla meno peggio
<mibofra> Riccardone, lancia i comandi
<mibofra> lol
<Max59> andato modello apollo 11 XD
<krabador> nuovoRob, seleziona /dev/sda6, e con il tasto destro, seleziona "ridimensiona"
<nuovoRob> krabador Si apre la finestra di ridemnsionamento
<nuovoRob> resixze/move
<Max59> torno su winzoz a dopo forse ciao e gtazie a tt
<Arone> ciao a tutti
<krabador> nuovoRob, ok, metti all'assistenza Acer per sostituzione del disco in garanziaquindi è abbastanza vuoto. Non posso danneggiare le partizioni di Windows pero'
<krabador> <Riccardone> mibofra: fatto. chmod 666. che intendi per "interagirci" ?
<krabador> <Max59> dovresti cmq avere la partizione di ripristino alla meno peggio
<krabador> * Riccardone è uscito (Quit: Sto andando via)
<krabador> <mibofra> Riccardone, lancia i comandi
<krabador> <mibofra> lol
<krabador> nuovoRob, ho sbagliato
<krabador> nuovoRob, metti 6144, come valore di spazio alla fine della partizione
<mibofra> krabador, si dicevo i comandi per l'arduino che voleva usare xD
<mibofra> ma è uscito prima
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Arone
<ubot-it> Arone: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Arone> ho bisogno di velocizzare l'avvio del PC
<Arone> ho installato 14.04
<Arone> su ssd samsung 840 evo da 120gb
<fabio_cc> Arone, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/VelocizzareBoot
<Arone> la MB fa un po' da collo di bottiglia perchè è sata 1
<amerigo> Ciao alla prossima
<nuovoRob> krabador fatto ho scritto 6144
<Arone> ma un minuto e venti è troppo
<krabador> nuovoRob, fai applica
<Arone> ho installato bootchart
<krabador> nuovoRob, e manda screenshot
<Arone> dove posto l'immagine?
<fabio_cc> !image | Arone
<ubot-it> Arone: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nuovoRob> http://imagebin.org/308788 e http://imagebin.org/308789
<nuovoRob> krabador http://imagebin.org/308789
<Arone> http://imagebin.org/308790
<krabador> nuovoRob, seleziona, quell'unallocated, e fai "new"
<nuovoRob> ok...
<Arone> fabio_cc, io avevo cronometrato con la vecchia installazione su HDD Maxtor da 160gb, dall'accensione alla schermata di login
<nuovoRob> krabador http://imagebin.org/308791
<Arone> con il  12.04
<fabio_cc> Arone, quanto durava il boot con la 12.04?
<Arone> rusultava 1'15''
<fabio_cc> Arone, e con 14.04?
<nuovoRob> krabador come dev'essere la voce "Create as"...?  devo settare il Filesystem in "linux swap" o altro?
<Arone> 1'20''
<krabador> nuovoRob, linux-swap
<fabio_cc> Arone, e che fa se ci sta 5 secondi di più?
<Arone> ma con ssd
<nuovoRob> krabador come faccio a dare il nome SWAP a questa partizione?
<fabio_cc> Arone, comunque puoi provare a seguire http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/VelocizzareBoot
<nuovoRob> krabador "Create as" logical partition va bene? è l'unica in nero, le altre due opzioni in grigio
<krabador> nuovoRob, si,per forza, dentro una partizione estesa, è l'unica cosa che puoi fare
<fabio_cc> torno subito
<nuovoRob> krabador ok. In LABEL posso scrivere SWAPUBU? o SWAP?
<krabador> nuovoRob, label lasciala anche perdere
<nuovoRob> krabador era per avere una scritta sull'elenco delle partizioni per trovarla meglio nel futuro
<krabador> nuovoRob, semplicemente , da linux, con sudo fdisk -l , la swap è inconfondibile
<krabador> fagli fare solo il suo lavoro
<Arone> Di quella guida ho impostato solo l'ultima parte fino ad ora: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7387099/
<nuovoRob> krabador nella colonna "Label" di Gparted alcune partizioni hanno la scritta, compresa quella DATA che avevo creato ieri. Mi piacerebbe che nella partizione di swap ci fosse la scritta SWAP o SWAPUBU senza dover usare per forza linux o un comando unix. E' una cosa fattibile senza grandi complicazioni o è difficile?
<krabador> nuovoRob, la swap non la vedresti da nessuna parte, tranne che negli unix based, e comunque sempre con comandi ben precisi, ma se sei fan dell'anagrafica, come ti pare
<nuovoRob> krabador se scrivo SWAP nella casella Label puo' andare?
<krabador> nuovoRob, puoi chiamarla anche TORMENTO
<krabador> nuovoRob, ma diciamo che non sono questi i problemi che dovresti farti
<nuovoRob> krabador applico con la V verde e ti mando lo screen ok? (la chiamerei volentieri RIPOSTIGLIO eheh)
<krabador> manda lo screen
<nuovoRob> krabador anzi, meglio che ti mandi lo screen PRIMA di applicare....eccolo http://imagebin.org/308796
<nuovoRob> krabador poi mi dici se cliccare la V verde o altro :)))
<krabador> nuovoRob, vai di V verde
<Arone> fabio_cc c'è già il minimo necessario http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/VelocizzareBoot
<krabador> Arone, devi solo preoccuparti che, con ssd, il sistema usi TRIM
<krabador> e scriva il meno possibile
<krabador> preoccupati di spostare tutte le cache dei programmi che ne fanno stralargo uso ,
<krabador> in altri dispositivi
<nuovoRob> krabador http://imagebin.org/308797 e poi?
<krabador> nuovoRob, riavvi, e tanti auguri per il futuro
<Arone> krabador, con il 14.04 dovrebbe essere già attivo di default il trim giusto?
<nuovoRob> krabador, ci vediamo fra poco se tutto è andato bene :) grazie, che dire?
<Max59> a riririeccomi
<krabador> Arone, si
<krabador> nuovoRob, nulla :D
<Max59> forse ho risolto, tanto per cambiare avevo fatti casini io :P
<nuovoRob> >Max59 grazie! Mi manmanmancavano le parole ;)
<Arone> ho letto che alcuni disabilitano anche il journaling
<krabador> Arone, si
<Arone> voi che ne pensate?
<krabador> Arone, qui c'è di mezzo un po' di politica
<krabador> Arone, disabilitare il journaling è , propriamente, scrittura in meno
<Max59> ora provo ad installare, tenete pronti i salvagenti xhe torno XD
<krabador> Arone, con lo svantaggio di avere problemi con gli arresti inaspettati
<Arone> che ne dite di questa guida?
<Arone> http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php?topic=16639.0
<krabador> Arone, c'è chi dice che comunque è un coefficiente di scrittura accettabile
<krabador> Arone, e di non farsi quindi il problema se disabilitarla o men o
<krabador> Arone, il fulcro sta nel cosa si crede essere la vita del proprio ssd
<krabador> Arone, c'è chi, con certi modelli, con la certezza che durino almeno 10 anni, che non si fa appunto nessun problema a riguardo
<Arone> eh...io non ci metto l amano sul fuoco...ma spero almeno metà di quelli meccanici
<Arone> krabador, quindi guardando la mia esperienza con i Maxtor ancora funzionanti (10 anni) diciamo 5 per sicurezza'
<krabador> Arone, che ssd hai preso?
<Arone> samsung 840 evo 120gb
<krabador> Arone, è annoverato tra i migliori, insieme a crucial, e intel
<nuovoRob> krabador e altri salve riririeccomi ;D
<Max59> devi vedere che MTBD viene dichiarato per sapere quanto ti durera
<Max59> a ri ciao
<Arone> krabador, si sa con precisione accettabile in che ordine di durata siamo?
<Max59> MTBF*
<Max59> si sa con certezza la durata di vita grantita
<krabador> Max59, relativamente , visto che anche la terza generazione non è immune dall'eventualità della morte improvvisa del dispositivo
<nuovoRob> praticamente la partizione swap c'è e bellina con lo Stato di famiglia, ma Ubuntu non iberna. Sospende (o iberna) per due secondi, e poi tutto torna come prima. So che c'e'
<Max59> cmq cambia da sdd a sdd
<Max59> rotture A parte ma quello succede anche coi meccanici
<Arone> diciamo quindi che gli ssd sono più instabili di un HDD
<Arone> imprevedibili forse è più corretto
<nuovoRob> continua: ...so che c'e' un problema di ibernazione, voi sapete se ora è risolto per i computer non certificati o non ancora?
<krabador> Arone, se settati con la minor scrittura possibile, la loro durata è buona, ormai
<Max59> non so aiutarti su quello rob
<Max59> secondo me cmq gli ssd sono + affidabili
<nuovoRob> sapete cos'è "Launchpad" che una tendina propone di installare visitando https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/812394
<Max59> le parti meccaniche sono molto + soggette ad usura dei chip
<Max59> dovrebbe essere per cambiare in auto sfondo e temi della scrivania se nn ric male
<Max59> a tempo*
<nuovoRob> cioèunprogramma decorativo/estetico ho capito bene?
<Max59> se nn mi confondo con qualhe altro e ricordo bene si ^^
<nuovoRob> grazie Max59
<Arone> krabador, ok grazie, per ora non ho tolto il journaling ma ho fatto questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7387315/
<Max59> cmq basta che lo srivi sulla finestra di ricerca del browser
<krabador> Max59, se la si butta a "non esiste piu' la mezza stagione" il disco tradizionale, con tutte le componenti che ha, ha drasticamente piu' possibilità di rompersi, di qualsiasi altra cosa
<nuovoRob> ops Max59 ;/ vado vedo torno tanto sono nella waiting list per la mia ibernazione di Ubuntu (e forse personale...)
<krabador> Max59,  ma nel concreto, le 2 generazioni precedenti di ssd, non hanno avuto nessun reale accorgimento per poter garantire anche un tempo di vita minimo
<krabador> Max59, se non algoritmi drasticamente relativi
<krabador> Max59, e massicci aggiornamenti del firmware, che comunque hanno portato ad una vida media comunque ingiustificata rispetto al prezzo d'acquisto
<krabador> quando un disco meccanico non di fascia bassa, come un WD, se non preso a martellate, dura tranquillamente 8 anni
<nuovoRob> per chi si interessa: Launchpad è un servizio Open Source offerto da Canonical che consente agli sviluppatori di lavorare sui propri Software o quelli altrui (ad esempio segnalando bug o errori di traduzione). Fine del mio OT, grazie
<Max59> a me un wd si è rotto dopo due mesi (ed era quello del NAS porco due)
<Arone> krabador, Max59, quello che si guarda forse sono le prestazioni...
<Max59> ok ricordavo male, grazie Rob :)
<krabador> Max59, non è il 100% della produzione, ovviamente, ma la durata media dell'intera produzione.
<nuovoRob> krabador sante parole, il mio vecchio WD è durato una vita, l'attuale Toshiba rimpiazza (in garanzia) un gemello nato guasto.
<Max59> infatti sia per le scarse capacita che hanno i dischi commercializzati qui
<Max59> sia x il prezzo al GB che ancora hanno
<Arone> krabador, Max59, io lo uso a lavoro con un HP Zbook17 i7 dove gira il software CAD ed è una bomba...
<Max59> ma io mica discuto sulle prestazioni O.O
<Max59> io sono a favore degli ssd
<Arone> ma per uso domestico forse no vale la pena
<Arone> ancora
<Max59> dipende da che ci fai una game machine è impensabile senza ssd
<Max59> ovvio che ci piazzi il solo so
<krabador> Arone, l'ssd ha SOLO senso per le perstazioni, in quanto, sebbene la terza generazione ha piu' accorgimenti, di cui si possono avere dei dati di validità nel medio termine, non è ancora un prodotto dove il produttore fornisce garanzie enterprise
<nuovoRob> un saluto a tutti vado ad ibernarmi io. Riprendo la ricerca in un momento più ...software più tardi  ;DDD
<Max59> buona ninna Rob ^^_^^
<krabador> al contrario dei meccanici, che vedono marchi con serie, con garanzie di 5 anni
<krabador> sta all'utente scegliere quello che gli serve
<Max59> bheè calcola anche che hanno una storia molto + lunga
<nuovoRob> che ninna? vado a lavorare...vi lascio all'hard... ;)))
<Max59> azz altro che ibernarti, blavovo :)
<Arone> nel senso..io l'ho preso più per sfizio...ma considerando che ho una MOBO con SATA1 quindi sfrutto la banda a 1/4 non varrebbe la pena
<Max59> no decisamente
<Max59> ovviamente ci va un bilanciamento fra tutti i componenti del pc se no nn ha senso
<nuovoRob> cmq scusate il mio parere, ma credo che per chi usa i computer aziendali e ha backup normali, importa più la prestazione. Per chi ha solo il suo bravo computer e generalmente non fa backup, la perdita dei dati diventa più tragica di un millisecondo in più...scusate l'umiltà del mio intervento...
<krabador> nuovoRob, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<krabador> !pastebin | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Max59> non son daccordo
<nuovoRob> vuo dire che ti fai i backup :))
<Max59> la perdita di datti può essere catastrofica per un'azienda
<nuovoRob> si ma un'azienda che non fa i backup non è un'azienda ma un manicomio
<Arone> i miglioramenti nell'utilizzo li ho notati senza dubbio...l'avvio che non è variato dipende dalla CPU http://imagebin.org/308790
<Max59> si ma i backup mica li fanno alla chiusura di ogni documento
<nuovoRob> chi non li fa generalmente è il privato come me. E siccome la mamma dei cretini è sempre incinta, siamo in tanti
<Max59> quote
<krabador> nuovoRob, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<krabador> !pastebin | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nuovoRob> libreoffice salva ogni x minuti se si imposta bene
<nuovoRob> miiii una riga e mezza lungo testo? vado a llavorare, sono incompreso! ciao a dopo
<Max59> anche winzoz lo fa ma in locale
<Max59> ri BlAVORO
<nuovoRob> Max59 -)
<Max59> ^_^
<krabador> nuovoRob, mi vuoi mandare il tuo fstab?
<Max59> torno all'install di Lubu a frappè
<Max59> afk
<fabio_cc> Arone, scusami ero assente
<Max59> mannaia a santu roccu riaccio non preventivato
<Max59> riavvio*
<Max59_> Veramente non era una bestemmia, cmq se qualcuno si è sentito offeso per qualsiasi motivo choedo scusa ed eviterò in futuro espressioni che possan essere prese per altro
<krabador> Max59_, acciderbolina, perbacco, pofferbacco, eh la peppa
<krabador> Max59_, ce ne sono
<krabador> per arrivare a citare
<krabador> il blasonato cavolo
<fabio_cc> Max59_, bravo, evita in futuro :)
<Max59> c'è nessuno?
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | Max59
<ubot-it> Max59: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Max59> si ma se non vedo apparire la chat come invece vedevo proma del kick come faccio a sapere se qualcuno mi legge?
<Max59> prima*
<krabador> Max59, ti senti solo?
<Max59> no XD ma non mi piace chiedere se non so se c'è qualcuno che può rispondere
<fabio_cc> Max59, ma a destra non c'è la lista degli uteni?
<fabio_cc> *utenti
<krabador> Max59, chiedi
<krabador> (eri qui un minuto fa, non era molto probabile che non ci fosse piu' nessuno )
<Max59> allora il problema è questo, durante l'installazione di Lubuntu arrivo alla finestyra che mi chiede come installarlo e mi chiede (si c'è la lista utenti ma essendo oggi la prima volta che uso la chat non so se sono i loggati o tutti quelli che sono entrati)
<Max59> si hai ragione ero qui un minuto fa ma un minuto fa vedevo la chat dopo no e non sapevo se ero mutato o meno
<krabador> Max59, se vuoi installarlo a fianco a win, e non c'è l'opzione per farlo, vanno create partizione root , e swap a mano , per poi scegliere l'opzione "altro" fargliele vedere li , e procedere tranquillamente con l'installazione
<Max59> visto che sono stato chikkato
<Max59> ecco e che non me lo fa installare di fianco ma dentro
<Max59> ma se cerco di farlo dentro mi riavvia il pc e non succede nulla
<nuovoRob> riririeccomi Max59 èesattamente quello che mi succedeva ieri.  krabador sa come aiutarti, devi fare la partizione a mano
<Max59> hai tempo di darmi na mano ma farlo da altro? non sono molto pratico e mi ci perdo un pò in mezzo A tutti quei dev
<krabador> Max59, apri il terminale , sudo gparted, e manda la screen qui
<krabador> !imagebin | Max59
<ubot-it> Max59: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Max59> spe coi provo a fare screen
<Max59> ci
<krabador> un sostenitore di periferiche di archiviazione, all'oscuro delle tecniche di partizionamento !!!!!
<Max59> *
<krabador> :D
<krabador> Max59, tasto stamp
<krabador> Max59, sei con lubuntu in live?
<nuovoRob> *lol*
<Max59> no semplicemente poco pratico di linux XD
<Max59> si
<fabio_cc> Max59, a tempo perso dai una lettura ai seguenti wiki
<fabio_cc> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<fabio_cc> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fabio_cc> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Max59> raga mi avete linkato un enciclopedia O.o
<fabio_cc> Max59, è il minimo indispensabile :)
<krabador> nuovoRob, mandami il fstab
<krabador> nuovoRob, te ne importa o no, della tua ibernazione?
<nuovoRob> un poco sadico linux c'è, come tuti i sistemi operativi...solo che linux con una mano dà molto, e qui come vedi la trovi. Gli altri certamente ti prendono qualcosa di tasca
<nuovoRob> krabador eccome se mi importa! forse quel che mi rimane dell'uso di winz è quello e poco altro
<nuovoRob> sto amando libreoffice per esempio. Se mi allontano da Autocad dopo trent'anni di uso lascio winz
<krabador> nuovoRob, sudo blkid
<Max59> hemm dove salva l'immagine pls? (in immagini non c'è) non è che bisogna fare come in winzoz e usare qualcosa tipo mpaint?
<nuovoRob> è che autocad mi è indispensabile, non dipende dalle mie scelte. E dato che non posso installarmi workstation unix, uso Acad nel notebook da decenni e va benissimo
<krabador> nuovoRob, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<krabador> nuovoRob, tutto in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Max59, in gome
<krabador> home
<Max59> ty
<nuovoRob> krabrador fstab: comando non trovato
<krabador> Max59, se sei connesso, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install scrot
<krabador> nuovoRob, che cosa hai scritto sul terminale?
<krabador> nuovoRob, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<nuovoRob> fstab e ho dato invio
<nuovoRob> ah scusa
<maury> ciao ragazzi
<krabador> nuovoRob, te l'ho scritto 4 volte
<krabador> nuovoRob, ma non hai l'abitudine di leggere
<maury> posso fare una domanda
<krabador> chiedi
<maury> posso sapere a cosa serve web browser
<maury> io lo disinstallato
<nuovoRob> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/7387625/
<krabador> nuovoRob, sudo blkid
<krabador> come ti avevo scritto
<Max59> http://imagebin.org/308806 dovrebbe essere qui
<krabador> nuovoRob, lascia gedit aperto
<nuovoRob> ok
<krabador> nuovoRob, apri un'altra tab del terminale con ctrl shift t
<krabador> e manda sudo blkid
 * fabio_cc è afk
<Max59> a dopo fabio
<nuovoRob> krabador ho un pasticcio vedi qui per favore http://imagebin.org/308807
<nuovoRob> il teerminale non risponde dice che ha un'azione in corso
<nuovoRob> non prende digitando exit, nulla
<maury> raga mi sapete dire se svilupperanno un software per le videochiamate su facebook in futuro????
<krabador> nuovoRob, rileggi cosa ho scritto?
<krabador> nuovoRob, esattamente prima delle tue ultime 3 linee
<nuovoRob> krabador apro finestra terminale ok scusa
<krabador> nuovoRob, non ti piace proprio leggere
<Arone> maury, se usi firefox o chromium non serve.
<nuovoRob> si si è aperta scusa faccio ancora più attenzione
<nuovoRob> pensavo che cnrl+shft+t funzionasse anche senza l'altra finestra terminale in primo piano e avevo la chat davanti
<nuovoRob> krabador ho la finestra del terminale aperta e questa sembra regolare
<krabador> nuovoRob, allora , mandami il risultato di sudo blkid
<nuovoRob> krabador eccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7387669/
<krabador> nuovoRob, è aperto ancora il gedit?
<nuovoRob> krabador sì. E' aperto
<Max59> ok io sono qui http://imagebin.org/308810 quando hai tempo Kraba
<nuovoRob> krabador eccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7387683/
<krabador> Max59, allora, hai 4 partizioni primarie, per questo non ti chiede di installare a fianco
<krabador> nuovoRob, incolla UUID="481218de-d9a5-429b-ad7c-0cda27bb067e" nell'ultima riga in basso a gedit
<krabador> sotto tutto
<Max59> si ma se le metto cm volume semplice non le vede
<nuovoRob> krabador eccolo com'è adesso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7387699/
<krabador> poi, esattamente a fianco  none            swap    sw              0       0
<krabador> e fa vedere
<Max59> Prima avevo solo "C" come primaria ma mi vedeva tutto il volume come non allocato
<nuovoRob> krabador ecco quicom'è adesso http://imagebin.org/308812
<frascu> Salve a tutti!
<Max59> ciao :)
<nuovoRob> Max59 io avevo 4 partizioni e una l'ho dovuta ricreare come estesa per collocarcene due primarie. Così mi sembra di aver capito, se ti serve...
<krabador> nuovoRob, separa "none"
<krabador> è attaccato
<krabador> vagli a fare uno spazio
<nuovoRob> ma krebador va seguito esattamente alla lettera perchè a volte ti può sfuggire qualcosa è meglio andar piano e passo per passo
<krabador> Max59, hai 4 partizioni primarie, non ne puoi creare altre, nemmeno estese.
<nuovoRob> krabador fatto uno spazio tra " e none
<krabador> nuovoRob, fa il pastbin
<krabador> senza che fai l'immagine
<nuovoRob> ok
<Max59> ok torno su winzoz e le rimetto a semplice sperando che poi le ceda a dopo
<Max59> ciauz a tt
<Max59> vede*
<nuovoRob> Max59 non puoi aver fretta ;)
<krabador> Max59, che cos'è che vuoi fare?
<Max59> non ho fretta
<nuovoRob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7387748/
<krabador> mapreri, le partizioni ci sono a prescindere di come le gestisca win
<krabador> Max59, ^^
<Max59> vorrei installare Lubuntu in una sua partizione e avere il multiboot senza dover ricorrere a boot loader esterni
<krabador> Max59, appunto
<Max59> indi che devo fare?
<nuovoRob> Max59 fidati: se hai pazienza con i volontari, fra meno di un'ora fai i salti alti così. A me è successo ieri
<Max59> non mi pare di aver messo fretta
<nuovoRob> stessa cosa con altra distro
<nuovoRob> ;)
<Max59> e che Kraba mi ha detto che non va bene e andavo a cambiare ^^
<krabador> Max59, l'unica cosa che puoi fare, è fare il backup di DATA, eliminarla, creare un'estesa con dentro tutte le partizioni che vuoi
<krabador> tra cui data
<krabador> Max59, win è il sistema meno indicato per fare cambiamenti
<Max59> ma non posso cambiare il tipo di partizione cm ho fatto prima?
<krabador> no
<Max59> why (scas la mia ignoranza)
<krabador> Max59, cosa intendi per "cambiare il tipo di partizione" ?
<krabador> cosa credi d'aver fatto?
<Max59> allora prima avevo solo C cm primaria le altre eran semplici
<nuovoRob> Max59 io ho dovuto eliminarla e crearne una nuova estesa,se ti può interessare... con gparteddaLive
<krabador> Max59, figurati, nessun problema, ma da parte di chi si è accanito a difendere un certo genere di periferiche di archiviazione, ci si aspettava un po' piu' di preparazione sulla gestione di partizioni
<krabador> :D
<Max59> con partition magic le ho trasformate in primarie credo sua reversibile la cosa
<Max59> io mi intendo cm funziona a livello hw non sw
<krabador> nuovoRob, puoi salvare , in gparted, e riavviare
<Max59> scusatemi
<nuovoRob> kabrador grazie riavvio. A dopo *spero* a fra poco!
<Max59> ciao rob
<krabador> Max59, non ti consiglio di manipolare il tipo di partizione
<krabador> da win
<krabador> Max59, se qualcosa va storto, perdi dati
<Max59> e con linux?
<Max59> cmq cm dovrebbero essere le partizioni xkè le veda linux?
<krabador> Max59, le partizioni linux le vede tutte, di tutti i tipi, ma non possono esserci piu' di 4 partizioni primarie
<krabador> in un hd
<krabador> non è una questione di linux, o win
<Max59> bhe prima cm volumi semplici non me li vedeva gparted
<krabador> Max59, "volumi semplici" ?
<Max59> si
<krabador> Max59, voce di quale software?
<Max59> sia gestione risorse win sia partition magic
<Max59> o cm si chiama XD
<krabador> Max59, e cos'è che ti vedeva gparted?
<Max59> cmq se vuoi te lo dico con esattezza
<Max59> un volume unico non partizionato e con spazio non allocato (prima)
<Max59> allora se hai tempo ti spiego per bene cosa è successo
<Max59> dimmi tu ^^
<Max59> wb rob
<krabador> Max59, era settato in win, in maniera arbitraria, come con l'ibernazione in chiusura
<krabador> Max59, è una cosa simile all'uefi
<krabador> Max59, quando le partizioni non sono gestite in maniera non convenzionale, in linux le vedi tutte
<Max59> spe ti racconto tutto alemeno sai cosa è successo perchè cmq in wizoz non mi dava prob
<Max59> allora ho cercato di fare una installazione di Lubuntu
<krabador> Max59, allora, l'ideale sarebbe che la tua DATA, diventi una partizione estesa. Personalmente ti sconsiglio di convertirla via software, ma di backupparla, eliminarla e ricrearla estesa, per andare sul sicuro
<krabador> Max59, una volta fatta questa operazione, puoi installare tranquillamente qualsiasi altro sistema operativo a fianco a win
<krabador> e fare in modo che sia gestito dal boot loader
<Max59> si cmq io lo spazio per ubuntu volevo prelevarlo da c
<Max59> non installarlo su Data
<Max59> cioè volevo fare una partizione ext2 rimpicciolendo c di 29 GB
<Max59> 20*
<krabador> Max59, non ci siamo capito
<krabador> capiti
<krabador> fino a quando hai 4 partizioni primarie
<krabador> non
<krabador> lo
<krabador> puoi
<krabador> fare
<nuovoRob> krabador sembra che si sia ibernato ok. Ma al riavvio è successo questo: http://imagebin.org/308816 e http://imagebin.org/308819
<Max59> ok allora vedrò di riportare le partizioni cm erano
<nuovoRob> krabador la guardia qui è intransigente eheh
<krabador> nuovoRob, al riavvio dell'ibernazione?
<nuovoRob> krabador si
<krabador> nuovoRob, fa vedere bene l'errore
<Max59> ci vediamo tra un pò a dopo x ora un altro grazie a tt
<nuovoRob> krabador sai mica se Ubuntu per l'appunto salva quel testo  in un logfile?
<krabador> nuovoRob, solo se lo scegli come opzione
<nuovoRob> nonc'era
<krabador> hai cliccato su "continua"
<nuovoRob> si ahime'
<nuovoRob> ho provato a selezionare ma non era selezionabile sic
<nuovoRob> infatti volevo copiarlo. Se rifaccio l'ibernazione faccio danni o faccio ricomparire la finestra?
<krabador> riprova con l'ibernazione
<nuovoRob> ok a fra pocogrz
<nuovoRob> *rieccomi ciao a tutti
<krabador> nuovoRob, hai l'errore=
<krabador> ?
<nuovoRob> krabador si carico le immagini su bin
<nuovoRob> krabador ecco fatto http://imagebin.org/308823
<krabador> e questa non fa niente
<nuovoRob> altra cosa: non va in ibernazione ma si spegne proprio
<nuovoRob> cmq finora non ho cliccato nulla per salvare il log dell'errore
<krabador> nuovoRob, si riattiva premendo un tasto qualsiasi della tastiera?
<nuovoRob> no
<krabador> nuovoRob, va a vedere se hai /var/log/apport.log
<nuovoRob> si spegne proprio e rifà tutto il riavvio
<jurmu> ciao a tutti
<nuovoRob> krabador scusa devo allontanarmi un quarto d'ora spero a dopo ciao grz
<krabador> nuovoRob, ciao
<jurmu> avrei bisgno di qualcuno che mi aiuti a preparare chiave usb per windows7 con ubuntu
<jurmu> è possibile prepararla
<krabador> jurmu, vuoi fare una usb con ubuntu dentro, in windows 7?
<jurmu> no... mi spiego meglio...
<jurmu> io utilizzo ubuntu 14 come s.o.
<jurmu> volevo sapere se è possibile creare chiave usb con iso win7
<krabador> jurmu, no, la fai con comandi da prompt in win
<krabador> è quella la soluzione migliore
<jurmu> ma io non win
<jurmu> quindi non potro mai preparala?
<jurmu> quesito difficile?
<krabador> jurmu, no
<LoZioNe> Ciao a tutti,ho un problema con l'estrazione di un file .rar protetto da password,qualcuno sa come posso fare?
<jurmu> Allora perchè non posso creare sta benedetta chiavetta usb con ubuntu?
<jurmu> E' possibile installare rufus su ubuntu?
<krabador> jurmu, se è win, prova con wine
<krabador> LoZioNe, tendenzialmente google
<LoZioNe> krabador,il file è pubblico,ma protetto da psw e sul sito non c'è nessuna indicazione per una pass
<jurmu> allora forse non mi spiego bene
<jester-> LoZioNe: serve la pass
<jurmu> io ho installato solo ed unicamente ubuntu ... vorrei installare rufus su ubuntu per poter creare la chiave usb ed installare solamente windows... ripeto non ho intallato windows
<LoZioNe> jester-, senza non si riesce a fare in nessun modo?
<LoZioNe> devo estrarre solo un file nella sottocartella
<jester-> LoZioNe: eh alltrimenti a cosa serve proteggere
<LoZioNe> il fatto è che non c'è nulla da proteggere dentro sto file... :P
<ilimeo> Salve
<ilimeo> ho appena finito di installare la 14.04 su un athlon 64 3200 con 2gb di ram
<ilimeo> è la prima installazione di un sistema linux
<ilimeo> è normale che sia così lento?
<jester-> ilimeo: dipende dal concetto di lento
<jester-> ilimeo: che scheda video monta
<ilimeo> il puntatore si muove a tratti
<jester-> ilimeo: che scheda video monta
<ilimeo> e le finestre si aprono dopo diversi secondi
<ilimeo> ops
<ilimeo> è integrata sulla scheda madre
<ilimeo> NVIDIA® GeForce™ 7050PV+nForce™ 630a
<ilimeo> presa direttamente dal sito asus
<ilimeo> la scheda madre è una M2N68-VM
<jester-> ilimeo: vai in driver AGGIUNTIVI   i abilita il testato
<ilimeo> ?
<ilimeo> scusa l'ignoranza in materia ma dove lo trovo?
<ilimeo> ho difficoltà perché proprio non si muove...
<jester->                                          ilimeo apri la dash e scrivi nella ricerca driver aggiuntivi
<ilimeo> ok
<ilimeo> ora?
<jester-> ilimeo: cosa vedi
<ilimeo> ha trovato la scheda video
<ilimeo> e c'è scritto che sta usando un driver alternativo
<jester-> abilita il driver testato
<ilimeo> scusami, c'era la finestra ridotta e non leggevo testato
<ilimeo> così dovrebbe abdare?
<ilimeo> temevo fosse un problema di pc obsoleto
<jester->           dovrebbe
<nuovoRob> krabador sono passato solo per dirti che non funziona l'ibernazione. Si spegne totallmente. Ma devo uscire adesso torno fra poco vedo se ci sei grz ciao
<krabador> nuovoRob, l'ibernazione puo' avere problematiche hardware
<jester-> acpi non del tutto linux digeribile
<Fetentone> jester-, stasera guarda il calcio spettacolo: è pure gratis!!!
<Fetentone> :D
<jester-> Fetentone: che c'è stasera
<Fetentone> scusate, credevo #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Fetentone: nappoli che le pia dalla viola
<Max59> Ri ciao a tutti
<Max59> Kraba
<ilimeo> sembra meglio
<ilimeo> pero dopo essermi allontanato qualche minuto lo schermo si è oscurato
<ilimeo> ora mi chiede la password ma non mi fa scrivere niente
<Max59> Krabador è andato a pappa?
<nuovoRob> krabador ho letto che è un problema comune se ti interessa http://paste.ubuntu.com/7388328/ visto anche dal sommo capo di Ubuntu...
<nuovoRob> Max59 salve io ho cenato e fra un attimo esco poi torno. Hai risolto la partizione per affiancare Ubuntu a winz?
<Max59> nu ç_ç
<Max59> ho portato ad una sola partizione primaria
<Max59> le altre adesso sono unità logiche
<nuovoRob> siccome è identico al mio, fidati di krabador ed esegui con pazienza passo paaso tutto quello che ti dice, con molta lentezza. Ma alla fine in meno di un'ora risolvi, credimi
<Max59> ma gparted ora non rivede + le partizioni
<nuovoRob> mi sa che se mescoli windows con unix le partizioni non è un bene
<krabador> Max59, che fai , hai polverizzato le partizioni pqservice
<krabador> recovery
<nuovoRob> o agisci solo esclusivamente con gparted, o lo fai con windows ma non è la stessa cosa
<krabador> e boot?
<Max59> boot a posto
<nuovoRob> 'aramba!
<nuovoRob> a dopo ciao
<Max59> ciAO
<Max59> Robo
<Max59> no g parted lo uso solo per vedere cm le vede ubuntu
<Max59> non ho mai effettuato operazioni su hd con quello
<krabador> Max59, sudo gparted e manda screen
<krabador> !imagebin | Max59
<ubot-it> Max59: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Max59> k
<Max59> in sec faccio screen e posto
<Max59> a no un pò di + devo rilanciare lubuntu
<Max59> se no nn posso laqnciare g parted
<Max59> faccio riavvio
<Max59> a fra poco
<MAx59> rieccomi
<MAx59> http://imagebin.org/308833 questo è quello che vede gparted
<krabador> MAx59, che cosa hai fatto in win, e come l'hai fatto.
<krabador> MAx59, nel dettaglio, per favore
<MAx59> con un prog che permette di modificare le partizioni ho portato da primaria a logica le partizioni
<krabador> MAx59, nel dettaglio, per favore
<MAx59> spe che vado a vedere il nome esatto del programma
<krabador> MAx59, softwares in win, possono avere modi artefatti di manipolazione, e gestire il tutto in maniera arbitraria
<MAx59> easeus partition master
<MAx59> poi praticamente selezioni la partizione che ti interessa e attraveso il menu scegli l'operazione che vuoi fare
<MAx59> io ho convertito a logica (cn ultima operazione)
<MAx59> cmq ho controllato sul pc di mio figlio che ha 3 HDD ed ha 6 partizioni tutte primarie
<krabador> MAx59, 6 partizioni in 6 hd ?
<MAx59> no 6 partizioni in 3 had
<krabador> *3
<krabador> per ognuna o in totale?
<MAx59> toto
<krabador> allora ne ha 2 per ognuno
<MAx59> il primo hd ha 3 partizioni
<MAx59> una sove c'è swap file di win quella che si crea wizoz e quella dsel so
<MAx59> dove*
<MAx59> il secondo è diviso in due da due TB
<MAx59> e l'ultimo ha una sola partizione
<krabador> MAx59, il software che hai usato, gestisce le partizioni un un modo personale, non default
<krabador> MAx59, riusalo in modo da tornare in una situazione di default
<MAx59> si ma a prescindere da quel software perchè PCManFM vede tutto e g parted no?
<krabador> MAx59, per una questinone di flag
<krabador> MAx59, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | maz
<ubot-it> maz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | MAx59
<ubot-it> MAx59: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MAx59> hemm che devo fare Kabra?
<MAx59> pastebin intendo
<MAx59> scivo li poi faccio incolla?
<MAx59> scrivo*
<krabador> MAx59, vai sul sito, incolli il contenuto del comando che ti ho dato , premi paste, ed incolli il link qui
<MAx59> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7388552/
<frank_> ciao a tutti, ho un piccolo problema a montare una cartella di rete
<MAx59> ciao, io non posso aiutarti ma qui ci sono i guru ^^
<frank_> qui trovate il comando che uso con relativo output: http://pastebin.com/F44n82HG
<gnomo> sera a tutti
<MAx59> ciao
<gnomo> potreste aiutarmi?
<gnomo> ho installato da pen drive lubuntu 14.10
<MAx59> kraba ->http://paste.ubuntu.com/7388595/
<gnomo> mi chiede subito di fare il login
<gnomo> ma non mi riconosce la password
<gnomo> cosa devo fare?..grazie
<gnomo> ok.entrerò più tradi..grazie
<krabador> MAx59, cerca di non prendere in giro
<jester-> gnomo: che non ricordi bene la pass
<MAx59>  ????
<krabador> MAx59, apri il terminale
<krabador> manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | MAx59
<ubot-it> MAx59: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilimeo> jester: ora sembra funzionare bene
<ilimeo> grazie del supporto
<MAx59> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7388628/
<MAx59> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7388641/ x Krabador
<krabador> MAx59, "no l'immagine è giusta, io apro esegui scrivo sudo gparted -l e quello è quello che mi appare, sbaglio qualcosa?" tutto, rileggi i comandi
<Max59> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Max59> scusa
<nuovoRob> krabador e altri salve a tutti.
<krabador> salve
<nuovoRob> Krabador sembra che quello dell'ibernazione sia un problema serio
<Max59> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7388680/
<krabador> nuovoRob, ci possono essere problemi di compatibilità hardware, per l'ibernazione
<Max59> ciao Robo
<krabador> Max59, ctrl alt t
<nuovoRob> pare che il Tahr non sia così Trusty sotto questo aspetto. Ecco perchè hanno tolto la voce IBERNA dalla distribuzione ufficiale. Infatti è come dici tu, hanno creato un sito dove controllare la compatibilità del computer e dell'Acer c'e' solo Aspire One
<krabador> Max59, ed apri il terminale
<nuovoRob> Max59 ^_^
<krabador> nuovoRob, lo stand by , funziona?
<nuovoRob> krabador se intendi la sospensione con computer acceso ma schermo spento, funziona si
<nuovoRob> in pratica si disattiva lo schermo ma il computer resta acceso e i file aperti
<frank_> ho risolto aggiungendo questa opzione sec=ntlm
<Max59>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7388703/
<Sagitt> come posso fare che uno script .sh una volta eseguito non si termini da solo?
<jester-> !chat | Sagitt
<ubot-it> Sagitt: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nuovoRob> krabador hai letto quel commento dove si cita il gran capo di Ubuntu? il problema è serio, tanto da farne una questione di politica se includere l'ibernazione o no. Penso che il mio hardware si iberna solo con 13.04 ma con Trusty non si trova granchè.
<nuovoRob> Inoltre ho un problemino estetico: l'indicatore del mouse (freccina) trema il 70% del tempo, e molto spesso sparisce per riapparire dopo un paio di secondi o tre. Con la 13.04 nessun problema di questo tipo
<nuovoRob> mi sa che sono invisibile....
<Max59> o.o
<nuovoRob> ah! Allora no... ;D
<nuovoRob> Max59 hai fatto passi avanti?
<Max59> @.@ nu
<Max59> stò aspettando che kraba possa vedere l'esito di fdisk
<Max59> io idee 0
<nuovoRob> strano. Con krabador siamo riusciti. So che le sue riposte a volte ritardano perchè avrà molto da fare, ma vedrai che l'attesa vale la pena. Devi solo fare mooolta attenzione a quello che scrive
<Max59> già XD
<nuovoRob> a me aveva fatto creare una partizione estesa cancellando quella "DATA" di default  (dopo backup ovvio)
<Max59> non so se il prob è lo stesso io adesso ho solo 1 partizione primaria
<nuovoRob> e all'interno ne ho create due: una con nome DATA di 150 Gb invece di 300 com'era, formattata ntfs, e l'altra sempre di 150 Gb formattata ex4
<nuovoRob> se è primaria sarà dento l'estesa
<jester-> lol
<nuovoRob> tutte le partizioni primarie hanno una mamma...o no? forse no...se jester ride....
<Max59> ciao Lio
<jester-> anche un babbo; per logica
<Max59> forse l'estesa è la zia :P
<jester-> la mamma è sempre sicura, il babbo non si sa
<Max59> cmq + mi ci appropinguo + odio il sw
<nuovoRob> ma nooo Max59 non devi essere fragile! vedrai che vai a dormire con delle belle partizioni vergini...
<jester-> !chat | Max59 nuovoRob
<ubot-it> Max59 nuovoRob: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Max59> ok scusa @ubot
<nuovoRob> cmq mi pare che tu ne abbia 5 di partizioni, vista l'immagine. Ma devi aspettare krabrador o un altro volontario competente
<nuovoRob> ubot è un robot che non accetta scuse: se scrivi troppo, ti kikka via con un calcio
<Max59> si hanno kick-easy incorporato qui
<nuovoRob> a nulla valgono le scuse, ma tornando alle tue partizioni....sono 5 giusto? curiosità....
<Max59> xò ha ragione queta è una chat di supporto
<Max59> si
<nuovoRob> dal niente che ci capisco, sembra che ti sei formattato via la partizione di ripristino e quella nascosta (?) di windows. E' così?
<Max59> no
<Max59> http://imagebin.org/308839
<Max59> http://imagebin.org/308846 da qui si vede meglio
<jester-> hai 4 primarie non puoi fare altro
<Max59> non sono primarie
<jester-> come no
<Max59> nu
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> vedi qualche estesa?
<jester-> io no
<Max59> sono logiche
<jester-> le logiche stanno dentro a una estessa
<nuovoRob> Max59 quello che ho dovuto fare io per avere il dual boot è smontare la DATI (disco d: di winz) e ricrearla grande la metà, per fare spazio a un'altra che ho creato dopo per Ubuntu
<jester-> la regola dos è: 4 primarie o 3 primarie e una estesa nella quale creare le logiche
<nuovoRob> queste due (la part DATI 150 Gb e quella UBUNTU 150 Gb sono all'interno di una estesa grande 300Gb
<Max59> sul pc di mio figlio ci sono 6 primarie
<jester-> Max59: efi da tutte primarie
<jester-> ma il disco che vedo non è in uefi
<nuovoRob> mi sa che tuo figlio ha un computer migliore del tuo ;D
<jester-> sicuro piu recente
<nuovoRob> eh si
<Max59> può essere non sono cosi addentro da poter contraddire cmq sicuramente il syo è migliore :D
<jester-> quindi se vuoi creare ulteriori partizioni devi segare una primarie e fare una estesa
<Max59> *nonper nulla glielo ho assemblato io :D
<nuovoRob> migliore di Ubuntu è difficile Max59, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la velocità con cui si sta diffondendo
<Max59> parlo di pc nn SO
<nuovoRob> Max59 mi sa che in hardware sei in gamba, ma in software sei impaziente ;))))))))
<Max59> no sono incompetente è diverso ^^
<nuovoRob> so cosa vuol dire eliminare una partizione di default di windows....ma ci devi passare per renderti conto del sollievo.Dopo la ricrei identica, solo meno spazio.
<Max59> è il tempo degli update di winzoz che mi fa sclerare
<Max59> io posso anche crearla la partizione estesa (forse)
<Max59> ma non so cm fare XD
<nuovoRob> vedrai che non ti pentirai. Intanto se vuoi vedere qualcosa di molto simile alla situazione che avrai tu, vedi la mia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7388854/
<jester-> si fai un altro bagno senza restingere gli altri locali
<jester-> quando ci riesci brevetta il sistema
<nuovoRob> jester io sono architetto, se può servire ;D
<Max59> non è un prob restringere jes
<Max59>  e come fare che mi preoccupa
<nuovoRob> il problema di Max59 è il coraggio di cancellare la partizione di DATA cono GParted invece che da windows
<jester-> Max59: hai 4 primarie e non è possibile fare altro
<jester-> se non ti frega del riprisstino cancelli tutte le partizioni dopo la partizione winzoz
<jester-> poi in installazione scegli usa lo spazio libero contiguo
<nuovoRob> devi per forza cancellarune una (ovviamente non la ACER) e rifarla ristretta. Tutto qui. Con GParted è una sciocchezza, dopo fatta capirai...
<jester-> si arrangia l'installer a fare la estesa e metterci swap e /
<Max59> piccolo prob gparted nn vede le partizioni
<jester-> Max59: gparted le vede eccome
<jester-> Max59: hai postato l'immagine poco sopra
<Max59> no quello era fdisk
<jester-> è winz che vede le linux come roba foresta
<Max59> una volta era + facile installare linux ç_ç facevi due partizioni le formattavi ext2 ed il gioco era fAtto
<jester-> da fdisk c'è la estesa
<jester-> ma non hai altro spazio
<Max59> cmq gparted mi dice che non ci sono directory nel disco
<nuovoRob> Max59 anche da winz se noti vedi che c'e' un bordo verde intorno alle tue 4 partizioni in blu? hai una partizione estesa soltanto, se vuoi il mio parere ignorante e inutile
<Max59> dimmi
<nuovoRob> era quello: il mio parere è che hai UNA sola partizione estesa con dentro tutto l'HD
<Max59> scusate una domanda, ma se io riduco le due partizioni C e D di 10 GB cadauna poi posso inst Ubu?
<nuovoRob> Max59 se vuoi il mio parere lascia stare la partizione C: e accontentati di ridurre la DATI D: di quel che ti serve per Ubuntu. I dati in D: poi li vedi e li salvi da winz e da linux
<Max59> no i dati che mi interessano sono in c quello non è prob
<Max59> un sec afk
<Max59> tornato
<nuovoRob> afk
<Max59> però non capisco una cosa
<nuovoRob> cioe
<nuovoRob> Max perchè non ti fai una partiozne da 150 Gb per DATI, una da 70 Gb per Ubuntu e varie, e una SWAP di 2 Gb
<nuovoRob> cos'è che non capisci?
<Max59> ieri ho installato Lubuntu 32 sul pc di un mio amico che aveva una sola partizione con wvista e l'installe mi ha fatto ricavare lo spazio sottraendolo a wizoz perchè a me non lo fa fare?
<nuovoRob> ma per quel che ci capisco devi lavorare sulla formazione estesa, che nel tuo caso mi pare una sola e riguarda tutto il disco intero, quindi si tratta di reinstallare anche windows forse. Devi sentire i guru, forse krabador si è ibernato anche lui.... ;P
<Max59> non mi servon tanti GB per Lubu
<Max59> considerando che vede anche le partizioni NTFS 20 gB sono + che sufficienti
<nuovoRob> Max59 io sullo stesso computer con win7 di default ho installato la versione 12.04 Precise dal cd Live e ha fatto come hai detto tu: tutto da sola.
<Max59> bhe non posso mica pretendere che stia dietro solo a me avrà anche le sue cosine da fare
<nuovoRob> Stesso sistema, appena reinstallato dall'assitenza Acer quindi perfetto (sempre winz è...), la 14.04 LTS non si è installata da sola, perchè WUBI ha preso il sopravvendo creando casini
<nuovoRob> e quindi mi son trovato qui esattamente nella tua stessa situazione
<Max59> ed hai risolto riducendo Data?
<nuovoRob> si. O meglio: cancellandola e poi rifacendola più piccola
<Max59> cancellandola, non potevi ridurla?
<nuovoRob> per poter creare l'altra. Ma ALT: onestamente non ti posso dire che avevo una sola partizione estesa come te. Non ci posso giurare
<nuovoRob> no, ho fatto tutto con GParted e cmq lavorando su una partizione vuota (dati salvati altrove) ho preferito ricrearla
<Max59> mmmm mi sa che mediterò su questo stà notte  x ora smetto che se no fondo
<nuovoRob> eheh
<nuovoRob> 'notte a presto!
<Max59> Notte a tutti ^^
<Max59> ci vediamo domani se ci sei Robo
<Max59> :=)
<nuovoRob> forse si
<nuovoRob> krabador ti ho risposto tempo fa...poi mi son messo a chiaccherare con Max59 del suo problema...
<Andreone> Buona serata a tutti
<Andreone> ho un problema con ubuntu
<Andreone> sempre si alza l' audio del microfono quando parlo
<spartacus_72> sera
<massaro> aiuto .. driver canon
<fra_dolcino> non essere ermetico
<massaro> pixma ip 1700 ubuntu 14.04
<fra_dolcino> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/CanonPixmaIP1600
<fra_dolcino> può darsi che sulle ubuntu più recenti sia più semplice la cosa e basta installare i deb che trovi sul sito della canon
<massaro> ho provato su canon  ma solo per windows o mach..
<fra_dolcino> se no qui c'è una repository da aggiungere per avere i driver canon
<fra_dolcino> massaro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP1700
<fra_dolcino> qui c'è la guida, basta un minimo di sbattimento per trovare una guida
<massaro> niente da fare.. provato ad installare ..ma con esito negativo...
<massaro> la dipendenza non puo essere soddisfatta...
<fabio_cc> vado, buonanotte a tutti
<massaro> peccato.. che non riesco a trovare driver giusti...
<krabador> massaro, posta l'errore che hai
<massaro> ppa michael per canon .. ma su ubuntu 14.04 non è idoneo driver..non capisco..
<massaro> driver canon  pixma ip 1700
<krabador> massaro, posta l'errore che hai
<krabador> !pastebin | massaro
<ubot-it> massaro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angelo__> ciao a tutti
<angelo__> c'e' nessuno??
<angelo__> no
<krabador> angelo__, chiedi
<krabador> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<angelo__> e' la prima volta che uso linux volevo sapere un forum dove chiedere informazioni
<angelo__> grazie
<krabador> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<angelo__> perfetto grazie
<krabador> angelo__, questo è il canale ufficiale italiano di supporto
<krabador> se serve aiuto, chiedi pure.
<angelo__> ok
<angelo__> ho installato xubuntu e xp su un portatile, ho incontrato diversi problemi
<angelo__> il primo: ho creato altri 2 utenti fino a qualche ora fa tutto ok
<angelo__> ora un utente e' bloccato mi appare una maschera con una fiamma rossa e mi chiede la password
<massaro> provato ad installare cnijfilter -ip 1800 ma ubuntu software center riscontrato errore
<angelo__> nella creazione dell utente io non ho messo nessuna password
<massaro> la dipendenza non puo essere soddisfatta.
<angelo__> provo a inserire quella dell'utente principale ma non va
<krabador> massaro, fallo con il terminale, e posta qui l'errore
<angelo__> sapete come posso risolvere il problema??
<krabador> angelo__, che cosa hai fatto, prima di riscontrare il problema?
<angelo__> sono uscito dall'utente e rientrato in un altro con il comando esci
<massaro> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto cnijfilter-ip1800... da terminale....
<krabador> massaro, vai nella cartella in cui è posizionato
<krabador> massaro, ti sposti con il comando cd
<massaro> fatto prima .. ma dice  nessuna dirct...
<massaro> sembra come terminale non trova  niente.. non capisco..
<krabador> massaro, sii corretto con il nome delle directories
<massaro> cd  /home/massaro/Scaricati/cnijfilter-ip1800series-2.70-1.i386.rpm
<krabador> massaro, l'rpm non puoi installarlo in ubuntu
<krabador> è il pacchetto di redhat / fedora
<krabador> non di ubuntu
<krabador> massaro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP1700
<massaro> cercavo di scompattare e poi convertire in deb...
<massaro> penso sia possibile..
<massaro> ma non riesco..
<krabador> massaro, potresti concentrarti a cercare una soluzione valida, ed a scroprire se quello che "pensi" sia fattibile
<angelo__> devo eliminare l'utente e crearne uno nuovo??
<massaro> impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  cnijfilter-ip1900series_3.00-1_i386.deb
<fede> ciao krabador
<massaro> kradador .. grazie per la pazienza...
<krabador> massaro, un attimo.
<massaro> ma adesso è tardi.. buona notte...saluti a tutti..
<angelo__> buona notte massaro
<massaro> resto in attesa.
<krabador> massaro, 32 o 64 bit ?
<massaro> 64
<nuovoRob> ciao a tutti x favore come si fa ad aprire per editarlo il file /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla
<nuovoRob> senza permessi root che non ho
<krabador> massaro,  https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon-trunk/+build/5171980/+files/cnijfilter-common-64_3.90-75~ubuntu14.04.1_amd64.deb   https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon-trunk/+build/5171980/+files/cnijfilter-ip1900series-32_3.90-75~ubuntu14.04.1_amd64.deb
<angelo__> ciao nuovoRob
<krabador> nuovoRob, l'hai fatto prima con /etc/fstab
<nuovoRob> ciao angelo
<krabador> nuovoRob, dici che ce la fai a ricordarlo?
<nuovoRob> permesso negato :- /
<angelo__> Krabador per me non ci sono luzioni??
<krabador> nuovoRob, cosa scrivi di preciso ?
<krabador> angelo__, innanzitutto calmati
<angelo__> soluzioni
<massaro> Selecting previously unselected package cnijfilter-common-64. dpkg: regarding .../cnijfilter-common-64_3.90-75~ubuntu14.04.1_amd64.deb containing cnijfilter-common-64:  cnijfilter-common-64 breaks cnijfilter-common   cnijfilter-common (version 3.30-1) is present and installed.  dpkg: error processing archive /home/massaro/Scaricati/cnijfilter-common-64_3.90-75~ubuntu14.04.1_amd64.deb (--install):  installing cnijfilter-common-64 wo
<angelo__> calmati??
<krabador> angelo__, poi dimmi, quanti e quali utenti hai alla schermata di login
<nuovoRob> veranente lo sto aprendo cliccalndo da gestione file, cartella etc, ecc... ma arrivo a /etc/polkit-1/localauthority e mi blocca
<angelo__> non sono nervoso chiedevo??
<krabador> angelo__,  2 punti interrogativi, sono alquanto pretenziosi.
<angelo__> scusa se ti ho innervosito
<krabador> massaro, li devi scaricare entrambi in una cartella
<krabador> massaro, e installare da terminale
<angelo__> questa dei due punti la scopro ora
<nuovoRob> kabrador non lo sto facendo via terminale ma via gestione file. Da terminale che comando devo dare con l'autorizzazione?
<krabador> nuovoRob, susu , so che se ti ci metti, te lo ricordi
<angelo__> notte
<massaro> come faccio da terminale?
<krabador> massaro, https://help..com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP1700
<krabador> massaro, con il loro nome
<nuovoRob> krabador devo rivedere il log?
<krabador> nuovoRob, sudo gedit /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla
<nuovoRob> ktrabador avevo trovato nel log di oggi....sudo gedit /etc/fstab grazie
<massaro> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto cnijfilter-common-64_3.90-75-ubuntu E: Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite l'espressione regolare "cnijfilter-common-64_3.90-75-ubuntu" E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto 14.04.1_amd64.deb E: Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite l'espressione regolare "14.04.1
<krabador> massaro, non incollare in canale
<krabador> !pastebin | massaro
<ubot-it> massaro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> metti in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , il contenuto preciso del comando che hai dato
<nuovoRob> krabador ho editato e salvato il file per l'ibernazione come dice la guida di Ubuntu, solo che ho fatto un piccolo errore forse enorme dovuto alla mia testa bacata
<nuovoRob> ho incollato nel terminale la serie di comandi che andava come testo nel gedit vedi qui cos'ho fatto e mi dai l'estrema unzione? http://imagebin.org/308869
<nuovoRob> krabador inoltre editando e poi salvando, nel terminale è comparso quello che vedi in cima, la stessa frase (gedit:3316) tre volte
<krabador> robbè, riapri il file con sudo gedit, e rifai tranquillo il lavoro
<krabador> i warnings puoi ignorarli
<krabador> nuovoRob, rifai tranquillo il lavoro, stando attendo
<krabador> attento
<nuovoRob> krabador il file l'avevo salvato ed ora che me l'hai detto ho controllato: è a posto. Solo che il suo contenuto per errore l'ho copiato con un clic nel terminale, e sono partiti tutti quei comandi.....
<nuovoRob> ho fatto danni?
<krabador> no
<krabador> non è successo niente
<nuovoRob> krabador grazie
<nuovoRob> esco provo iberna e torno a dirti com'e' andata
<krabador> solo se avevi incollato parte di quello che dovevi incollare nel file, nel terminale
<krabador> avresti dovuto appunto riaprire per rifare il lavoro completo
<nuovoRob> no no avevo finito, solo che era rimasto in memoria quel testo che ho incollato per errore. Quindi mi hai confortato che non ci sono conseguenze, meno male! la mia santa ignoranza...vado, iberno e torno!
<massaro> krabador grazie .. io vado..
<massaro> buona notte a tutti.....
<krabador> massaro, non ce la fai a postare il messaggio d'errore corretto?
<massaro> oggi è stato prima volta che entro.. non saprei come fare...
<krabador> massaro, con pastebin
<krabador> come ti ho scritto prima
<krabador> !pastebin | massaro
<ubot-it> massaro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massaro> non sono grande esperto di ubuntu....
<krabador> massaro, pero' puoi leggere quello che ti viene scritto
<massaro> certo.. già.. postato.. 20 minuti circa .. ma penso
<massaro> con esito infruttuoso..
<krabador> massaro, ti ho chiesto il pastebin, dell'esatto errore, completo
<krabador> comprensivo del comando da terminale che l'ha generato
<krabador> massaro, senza le dovute informazioni non si puo' fare supporto correttamente
<nuovoRob> krabador rieccomi. Ho il dovere di comunicarti che il mio computer è fra quelli con cui l'ibernazione non funziona. Ho deciso: per ibernare uso l'altro computer con 12.04 LTS 32 bit che è più Precise di questo
<massaro> ok.. grazie .. ci aggiorniamo.. io vado.. casco
<krabador> nuovoRob, se l'ibernazione sarebbe dovuto essere un passo fontamentale della tua vita informatica
<massaro> grazie della disponibilità..
<krabador> nuovoRob, era una cosa che avresti potuto sapere molto facilmente pria di installare
<massaro> notte.
<krabador> con tutti gli errori fatti in installazione
<nuovoRob> krabador ho deciso di risolvere il problema del mouse, spero vada meglio. Ma anche qui le mie ricerche web dicono che c'e' un bug per l'hardware...
<krabador> nuovoRob, la precise, ha un kernel di 2 anni fa
<nuovoRob> si, devo dire che con 12.04 tutto era filato liscio: installazione automatica, e nessun altro problema. Oggi ho letto molte recensioni di 14.04 e ho capito che le differenze sono soprattutto estetiche (angolinnin delle finestre ecc)
<nuovoRob> due anni di miglioramenti evidentemente hanno funzionato
<krabador> nuovoRob, no, un kernel post 3.13
<krabador> 3.12
<krabador> che include le patch di intel , amd, e valve
<nuovoRob> la mia era la 12.04 lts
<krabador> parlo del kernel linux
<krabador> non della versione di ubuntu
<nuovoRob> credo di aver capito che il kernel è il "torsolo" del s.o. ma non so altro del kernel ahime'
<krabador> il kernel 3.12 è stato uno dei maggiori passi avanti, del kernel linux in anni
<nuovoRob> è un ambiente in cui non mi sono mai addentrato. La distribuzione 12.04 che kernel ha?
<krabador> 3.2
<nuovoRob> andava benissimo, forse perchè messo a punto in due anni di contribuzioni...
<krabador> 2 anni in meno di sviluppo sono tanti, ma sentiti perfettamente libero di mettere quello che ti sembri funzioni meglio
<nuovoRob> io sono troppo ignorante, non so nemmeno come si comunica un bug nel modo appropriato, figurati!!
<nuovoRob> e nemmeno a chi si comunica...
<krabador> nuovoRob, non ti conviene quindi essere frettoloso nel farti idee di componenti di sistema
<nuovoRob> è che temo che anche il problema del mouse sia hardware
<krabador> "benissimo" "malissimo" sono, informaticamente da contestualizzare
<nuovoRob> questo kernel è troppo avanti per il mio computer che è del 2007 (Acer 5755G, Intel i7 2Ghz, 6 GB DDR3, Nvidia GT540M 4 Gb dedicata, 750 Gb Toshiba, ecc
<krabador> nuovoRob, si, è talmente troppo avanti che continuano a svilupparlo...
<nuovoRob> crea problemi con il mouse, con l'ibernazione, e ne ha creato uno enorme per installare. Al contrario di 12.04 che non mi ha mai dato alcun problema (a parte non supportare Autocad grrr)
<krabador> "creato uno enorme per installare" ...
<krabador> per fortuna che c'è il log...
<krabador> nuovoRob, tranquillo, è fondamentale usare quello che ci sembra vada al meglio per le proprie esigenze
<nuovoRob> adesso usano HD ssd e creano sofware multi-piattaforma pc/android, il che forse non va nella direzione che serve a me...
<krabador> nuovoRob, e usare hdd ssd cosa dovrebbe cambiare , nello sviluppo di un os?
<nuovoRob> krabador un problema che richiede un pomeriggio per essere risolto, in soldoni è un problema enorme. Sai quanto mi chiede un idraulico per installare una caldaia? se io avessi i suoi prezzi/costi, non potrei nemmeno pagarmi la connessione....
<nuovoRob> krabador usare ssd significa certamente approfondire in direzione moderna il sofware per le ultime tecnologie
<nuovoRob> e se si approfondisce da un lato, l'altro resta scoperto....
<krabador> nuovoRob, ah, un software che deve poter girare al meglio su un ssd, avrebbe problemi con un disco tradizionale?
<krabador> nuovoRob, il numero delle partizioni che avevi, al momento dell'installazione, non avrebbe fatto installare nulla, neanche 2 anni fa
<nuovoRob> il software deve avere la stessa velocità della creazione veloce di nuove tecnologie, non può star dietro alle esigenze delle persone, che sono molto piu' lente nell'adottare queste tecnologie. Infatti molti paesi pagano miliardi di euro a MS per mantenere l'assistenza a XP perchè gli uomini sono piu' lenti dei computer....scusa la sintesi grottesca nell'esprimermi
<krabador> nuovoRob, un software che deve poter girare al meglio su un ssd, avrebbe problemi con un disco tradizionale?
<krabador> non divagare intorno
<nuovoRob> krabador scusami ma stavolta non concordo con te perchè la 12.04 l'ho installata su questo stesso computer con questo stesso SO w7 e non aveva nessun difetto per me
<nuovoRob> si credo che avrebbe problemi, Come per es MS consiglia di "comprare un nuovo computer" a quelli che hanno SO precedenti
<krabador> non c'è da essere d'accordo , prendi un pc con 4 partizioni primarie, il supporto della 12.04 , e vedi se si installa in automatico
<krabador> !chat | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> non conviene che il log si inquini in questo modo
<nuovoRob> sscusa hai ragione
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-04
<nuovoRob> uhu?
<[Jano]> !
<massimo> buongiorno a tutti
<massimo> ho lubuntu con firefox mi va bene con chromium mi dice che devo istallare adobe flahs player come faccio x istallarlo
<massimo> ce lo scaricato nella cartella pero' non rieco ad istallarlo
<cybernova> massimo, dal terminale sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<massimo> ci provo grazie
<fabio_cc> buongiorno
 * fabio_cc è afk
 * fabio_cc è tornato
 * jester- 'ngiorno
<jester-> test
<x0kster> Buongiorno a tutti! E buona domenica a tutti! Problema: La scheda PCI wireless, realtek 8185 è abbastanza ballerina.Ieri formatto hdd e ci metto ubuntu 14.04, configuro la connessione e tutto va alla grande(con lo speed test prendo addirittura 11mega in dwn). Stamattina invece non si connette, trova le reti wireless disponibili, ma nel momento in cui mi connetto dopo un po ci rinuncia. Ieri, essendo fresca l'installazione, ho messo
<x0kster> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? Ad esempio esiste un programma che mi permette di monitorare cosa accade durante il tentativo di connessione da parte della scheda alla mia rete casalinga?? Oppure in quale file di log vengono poste tali informnazioni? Giusto per capire di che cosa si tratta. Ho dimenticato di dire che utilizzo una versione desktop a 64bit.
<fabio_cc> x0kster, dmesg potrebbe darti qualche informazione utile
<fabio_cc> x0kster, magari dmesg | tail -n 30
<fabio_cc> x0kster, puoi anche aprire syslog
<x0kster> fabio_cc: ho provato a staccare la scheda pci, l'ho rimessa e l'ho mossa un pochino
<x0kster> ora sembra funzionare..
<x0kster> possibile problema hardware??
 * fabio_cc afk (torno subito)
<fly_> buongiorno e buona domenica a tutti :)
<fly_> ora vi ch‪iedo una cosa difficile: io sono mancino, uso il mouse a sinistra, quindi ho invertito il bottone principale. Il problema è che questa confgurazione sembra non piacere al touchpad, che se faccio il "tapping", mi prende come se avessi cliccato il bottone secondario.
<fly_> come faccio a configurarlo in modo corretto?
<fly_> ciao cristian_c
<fradeb> Salve a tutti, c'è qualcuno a cui potrei porre una domanda per la creazione di una penna usb bootable?
<fly_> fradeb, io on sono esperto, ma mi pare ci sia un link nella pagina di ubuntu, giusto?
<fly_> sia che tu sia su win che tu sia su linux
<fradeb> il problema è che io ho un mac e devo installare ubuntu su un pc che non va
<fradeb> se creo la usb sul mac non me la legge.
<fradeb> *non me la legge sul pc
<fradeb> quindi non so come creare una usb dal mac per windows
<Fly80> scusa, ma la penna usb la devo far leggere dal bios, no?
<Fly80> *la devi
<fradeb> esattamente
<Fly80> quindi è indipendente dal SO
<fradeb> io avevo un pc windows funzionante, avevo provato a creare la usb con il mac e inserendola nel pc non partiva
<fradeb> allora creandola dallo stesso pc poi partiva
<Fly80> e questo è strano
<fradeb> usavo unetbootin
<Fly80> forse il bios dei mac è diverso e quindi il bootable è divers
<fradeb> uso unetbootin
<fradeb> credo che sia per questo
<Fly80> ah, boh, non so nulla del mondo mac :)
<jester-> Fly80: il mac proprio il bios non ce l'ha
<fradeb> la mia domanda è: se faccio tutto da un pc ubuntu, dopo me la usb me la legge sul pc?
<jester-> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Fly80> jester-, ah, si scoprono cose nuove
<Fly80> :)
<fradeb> se faccio tutto da un pc ubuntu, dopo me la usb me la legge sul pc?
<fradeb> *sul pc windows
<Fly80> jester-, sai darmi qualche info sulla configurazione di un touchpad in modo corretto per chi ha la configurazione mancina del mouse?
<jester-> Fly80: non c'è mancino nella configurazione?
<Fly80> jester-, no, solo per il mouse
<Fly80> anzi, probabilmente lo cambia anche il touchpad
<jester-> Fly80: il tacc ha i tasti?
<Fly80> ma lo fa nel modo sbagliato
<jester-> Fly80: non hi idea
<Fly80> perché poi quando faccio "tapping" sul touchpad, è come se premesse il tasto secondario
<fradeb> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano per cortesia, anche privatamente?
<jester-> portatile che ho è macbook e si puo configurare a piacimento e non ha i tasti
<jester-> !qualcuno | fradeb
<ubot-it> fradeb: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Max59> buon di a tutti, ciao Jes
<jester-> cià Max59
<fradeb> ma se io creo una usb bootable con unetbootin su un pc ubuntu, dopo il bios di un pc windows me la legge?
<Max59> Forse si chiede se qualcuno ha tempo o può aiutare per una questione di EDUCAZIONE?
<jester-> Max59: ???
<Max59> era riferito a quello che ha scritto @ubot
<jester-> fradeb: legge
<fradeb> grazie jester
<Max59> np ^_^
<jester-> Max59: ri ??
<Max59> cmq jes stò backuppando tutto il pc poi reinstallo winzoz, dovrebbe sistemare le partizioni credo
<Max59> ma se me ne rifa 4 che faccio?
<jester-> Max59: a sapere che problema hai con le partizioni, se portatile o cassone fisso
<Max59> fisso, il prob da quello che ho capito e che ho 4 partizioni primarie
<tech> ciao a tt
<Max59> o meglio una unica partizione estesa
<jester-> Max59: cosa dovresti fare
<Max59> ciao e Bdì
<Max59> volevo installare Lubuntu ma non me lo fa fare in auto
<Max59> a fianco di winzoz ovviamente
<jester-> su che sistema sei adesso
<Max59> w7
<jester-> Max59: bisogna vedere come si messo, dovresti venire in canale dalla live
<Max59> ora nn posso interrompere sta BLuppando
<Max59> BK*
 * fabio_cc è tornato
<jester-> non c'è bisogno di reinstallare winz
<fabio_cc> !ciao | tech
<ubot-it> tech: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Max59> visto che le ho smanettate le partizioni e mi ritrovo con un unica estesa volevo risistemare
<Max59> ciao Fabio
<tech> ciao fabio_cc
<jester-> Max59: sei da winz dal pc in questione?
<Max59> yup
<jester-> Max59: finisci e vini da live
<Max59> si ma ci vorra un pò XD
<Max59> e che ho mpensato che rifacendo installazione di winz credo di poter ridimensionare le partizioni
<Max59> in qualsiasi caso un backup mi serviva :)
<jester-> Max59: non c'è bisogno se winz sta funzando, poi vedi te, ma se vedi te è inutile che chiedi
<tech> Max59 ma winz ti serve per qualcosa?
<jester-> tech: winz non serve soltanto ai talebani
<Max59> no e che prima non mi faceva vedere il disco come un unica partizione estesa
<Max59> e non so come fare per riprisrinare la cosa
<jester-> lol
<tech> :)
<Max59> :P
<jester-> aridaje
<jester-> Max59: hai cambiato spalla, o la spalla ha cambiato nick
<Max59> scusa spalla =?
<jester-> i comici la usano e i trolli a vvolte pure
<Max59> ah no, non sapevo nemmeno di avere una spalla XD
<jester-> ieri sera c'era nuovrob che ti teneva il sacco
<Max59> si vero ma adesso non lo vedo dovresti chiedere alla spalla se è sempre lui XD
<tech> di cosa state parlando?
<Max59> di te XD
<jester-> si ma non è che ci frega piu di tanto, la politica è: ignorare
<Max59> LOL
<jester-> quando il troll si stufa di farsi le seghe se ne va
<cristian_c> lol
<tech> ciao cristian_c
<Max59> afk cofee break :)
<Max59> back ^^
<Max59> 1h29 min ç_ç
<Riccardone> ciao a tutti mi aiutate a capire perchè il nuovo Xubuntu 14.04 non mi cambia le impostazioni del desktop (immagini di sfondo) ?
<Riccardone> http://imagebin.org/308937
<Riccardone> di default mette le immagini contenute nella cartella "backdrops" e anche se cambio cartella, al riavvio rimette sempre quella "backdrops" ...
<Max59> magari è impostata quella per default
<Riccardone> Max59: ok. se la cambio, però, perchè non mi salva le impostazioni ?
<tech> ragazzi, sto tentando di reistrarmi a launchpad, ma non ci capisco più niente
<fabio_cc> !chat | tech, è off topic
<ubot-it> tech, è off topic: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester->                Riccardone installa unity-tweak-tool e prova
<tech> va bene
<Max59> magari devi scrivere qualche riga dal terminale per farhli cambiare quella di def
<Max59> ciAO TEACH
<Max59> scs caps
<Riccardone> jester-: no. vorrei capire prima (unity-tweak-tool sono circa 214MB di roba ...)
<jester-> Riccardone: sono mb non gb
<jester-> Riccardone: è la gui per moddare unity
<Max59> magari ha ancora un modem a 33kbs
<jester-> o non cambi manco i fonti
<Riccardone> jester-: in che senso, a me funge tutto, o cambiato i font, ma l'unica cosa è questa del desktop ...
<jester-> Riccardone: hai unity o altro
<Riccardone> jester-: poi vorrei far si che quando do la combinazione CTRL+ALT+t il terminale mi si apra con una geometria 120x50 ...
<Riccardone> jester-: altro credo, XFCE
<ExPBoy> Riccardone: ma per cambiare sfondo non credo ci siano tutti questi problemi
<jester-> Riccardone: alura le minga bon il tweack
<Riccardone> Exio4: infatti, però non funge ... Non è un bug di Xubuntu credo
<jester-> Riccardone: avrai cannibalizzato qualcosa, magari sei pieno di ppa
<ExPBoy> eh
<Riccardone> jester-: impossibile! Appena installato, ho messo skype, Libreoffice e poi sono andato a fare le configurazioni, ma questa nienet ...
<jester-> Riccardone: è strano stu fatto
<Riccardone> infatti
<jester-> Riccardone: rinomina la cartella .config
<Riccardone> siccome le immagini le ho copiate da una chiavetta, avevo pensato che magari fosse un problema di permessi ... invece sono tutti -rw-r--r--
<jester-> termina sessione e rientra
<Riccardone> jester-: come la rinomino ?
<jester-> .config.qualosa
<Riccardone> jester-: fatto.riavvio ?
<jester-> termina sessione
<Riccardone> CTRL+ALT+DEL ?
<jester-> dal menu
<jester-> dove spegni
<Riccardone> jester-: faccio solo il Log-Out ?
<jester-> esci o termima
<jester-> eh
<Riccardone> ok
<Max59> esco e rientro finito bkup, ciao a tt ci vediamo tra un paio di ore se ci sei Jes^^
<Gio2180> Buongiorno
<Gio2180> ho istallato ubuntu 14.04
<Gio2180> e la versione di firefox è solo in inglese e mi dice che il pacchetto in italiano non è compatibile
<Gio2180> c'è soluzione?
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, prova sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-it
<fabio_cc> da terminale
<jester-> Gio2180: eh
<Gio2180> ok
<jester-> fai magari prima un upgrade
<jester-> che se ff non è aggiornato a 29 non lopia
<Gio2180> provo
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, jester- ha ragione, prima del mio comando dai: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gio2180> sta facendo un casino
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, ?
<Gio2180> un casino di scritte che non capisco
<Gio2180> dovrebbe aver finito
<Gio2180> ora che devo fare?
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, ha dato errori?
<Gio2180> pare di no
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, adesso dai sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-it
<Gio2180> lo avevo dato prima
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, ok
<Gio2180> lo rifaccio?
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, per sicurezza, si
<Gio2180> ok
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, poi riavvia firefox
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, o aprilo, se è chiuso
<Gio2180> ok. riavvio
<Gio2180> ci vediamo tra un minuto
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, ah si sei da webchat :D
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, ok
<Gio2180> Ragazzi, tutto ok
<Gio2180> grazie infinite
<Gio2180> siete dei miti
<Gio2180> già che ci siamo
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, di nulla
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, dicci
<Gio2180> come faccio a mettere le icone dalla barra sul desktop?
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, dici la barra di unity, quella verticale a sinistra?
<Gio2180> yes
<Gio2180> ho provato a trascinarle
<Gio2180> a copiarle
<Gio2180> scusami
<Gio2180> sono una zappa
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, apri ciò che vuoi mettere nella barra, comparirà l'icona, poi clic col destro sull'icona e scegli "blocca nel launcher"
<Gio2180> forse non mi sono spiegato
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, allora non ho capito
<Gio2180> io ho le icone sulla barra a sx
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, ah ok capito :)
<Gio2180> le vorrei portare sul desktop
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, apri la dash, scrivi il nome di quello che vuoi mettere sul desktop, e poi trascinalo sul desktop
<fabio_cc> (l'icona)
<Gio2180> Rieccomi
<Gio2180> mi da errori durante la copia
<Gio2180> ma giusto per capire
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, con quale icona ti succede questo?
<Gio2180> la dash sarebbe l'icona cerca ?
<Gio2180> per ora con 2
<Gio2180> amule e thunderbird
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, la finestra che si apre cliccando sull'icona di ubuntu in alto a sinistra
<Gio2180> allora è quella
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, ti da errore con qualunque applicazione?
<Gio2180> si
<Gio2180> cioè
<Gio2180> no
<Gio2180> solo con le icone delle applicazioni
<Ciavi> salve :D
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, prova ad esempio con gedit
<Gio2180> ok
<Gio2180> errore
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, uhm, credo che questa cosa succede solo con la 14.04, devo documentarmi
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, solo che adesso devo andare
<Gio2180> ok
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, magari c'è qualcun altro che può aiutarti
<Gio2180> grazie lo stesso
 * fabio_cc è afk
<fabio_cc> Gio2180, prego
<|gonzo|> re
 * fabio_cc è tornato
<Max59> rieccomi e ri ciao a tt
<Max59> Jes finito backup
<Max59> jes  c 6?
<Stef4no1969> salve  a tutti
<Max59> salve
<Stef4no1969> Ubuntu ha la funzione "desktop remoto"?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Stef4no1969
<ubot-it> Stef4no1969: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !vnc | Stef4no1969
<ubot-it> Stef4no1969: Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<Stef4no1969> se il server è un windows server8 funziona ugualmente?
<jester-> Stef4no1969: per winz serve il server non mi ricordo
<Max59> JESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Stef4no1969> grazie max59
<jester-> Stef4no1969: mi sovviene realvnc
<Max59> puoi aiutarmi a inst Lubu?
<Stef4no1969> ok
<ExPBoy> Max59: scaricata e masterizzata la iso?
<Max59> yup
<Stef4no1969> instalando ubuntu al posto di XP, riesco ad installare poi tutte le periferiche? stampanti e fax intendo
<ExPBoy> dvd o usb?
<Max59> ti conviene provarlo in live e lo vedi
<Max59> cd
<jester-> Stef4no1969: e xvnc4viewer  in linux e poi usare il relativo protocolle
<jester-> o
<ExPBoy> Max59: tu hai già provato la live?
<Max59> sono da live
<ExPBoy> allora clicca su installa lubuntu e parte l'installazione
<Max59> no problema di partizioni se mi dai link posto le foto e vedi
<ExPBoy> Max59: che problema?
<ExPBoy> fai fare tutto a lui
<Max59> non vede C
<ExPBoy> e stop
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> segui la guida
<Max59> se fosse cosi avrei già fatto
<ExPBoy> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<jester-> sempre peggio, ieri non vedeva tutte le partizioni oggi tutto il disco
<Max59> mi date il link per le foto che parlano + chiaro di mezzora di spoiegaqzione mia pls?
<ExPBoy> domani non vede il pc
<jester-> sicuro
<Max59> speriamo poi nn esploda O.o
<jester-> se esplode so cazzi tua
<ExPBoy> :)
<Max59> tanto domani non sono in casa :P
<ExPBoy> meno male
<Max59> al max mi libero del cane :D
<ExPBoy> comunque segui le guide
<jester-> arrivano i pompieri e ti demoliscono tutto
<ExPBoy> se non ti vede l'hardware allora sono problemi diversi
<Max59> azz dovrò vivere sotto un ponte..ma almeno avrò risolto il prob dell'install
<ExPBoy> e ubuntu non ci azzecca una cippa
<jester-> tutti i giorni scala un pezzo
<Max59> jes mi dail il link pls?
<Max59> cmq exp boy non posso seguire le guide non contemplano il mio caso
<jester-> piglia un hd nuovo, se non lo vede è rotto
<Max59> -.-
<ExPBoy> Max59:  chiama un tecnico lo paghi e ti risolve tutto
<jester-> se glielo porti costa menno
<Max59> e questa chat a che serve?
<ExPBoy> a darti i link delle guide
<ExPBoy> se nemmeno con quelle risolvi ...
<jester-> Max59: di sicuro non sappiamo risciuscitare hd rotti manco con la macumba
<Max59> stop se no mi dici di buttare il pc dalla finestra
<ExPBoy> mi spiace ma ci saranno problemi non relativi a ubuntu
<Max59> JES l'HD funziona perfettamente
<Max59> con winzoz non ho problòemi O.O
<jester-> Max59: non vede il disco = il disco è andato a buone donne e non torna
<Max59> e solo gparted che non lo vuole vedere pcmanfs vede tutto
<ExPBoy> se in win lo vede bisogna vedere come caspita è formattato
<ExPBoy> e non l'ho formattato io
<jester-> il disco lo vede comunque se è sano
<jester-> ma lo sappiamo benissimo perchè linux non lo vede
<Max59> vabbhe grazie per l'aiuto forse bastava che mi davate quel link per postare le foto e vi rendevate conto dsel problema ma pare sia troppo difficile
<Max59> allora perchè linus non lo vede?
<jester-> faccevede sudo fdisk -l
<Max59> again, posta lòink pls
<jester-> interroga il bot
<jester-> o vuoi che te lo scrolliamo pure opo aver pisciato
<juri> ciao a tutti volevo scaricare debian ma dal sito dice che sono 32 CD.. basta scaricare solo il primo? (perchè gli altri contengono solo apt in più'?)
<ExPBoy> juri: questo è supporto ubuntu
<jester-> ieri avrai fatto 50 paste da presa per erculo
<Max59> ma che presa per culo O.O
<jester-> juri: accomodati in #debian-it
<juri> thanks
<fabio_cc> !supporto | juri
<ubot-it> juri: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<Max59> Jes se mi dai  quel link ti posto fdisk
<naps_> salve ,sono nuovo,ho appena scaricato ubuntu,ma non riesco a visualizzare i video da youtube,che applicazione devo scaricare?grazie
<jester-> naps_: installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<naps_> da ubuntu software center?
<jester-> naps_: terminale e: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  fai piu in fretta
<naps_> ok grazie
<Max59> jes mi dai quel link per favore?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> madu
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> ieri sera faceva da solo
<jester-> è peggiorato come il disco
<ExPBoy> :)
<Max59> veramente sono qui che aspetto il link per postare lo screen di fdisk se ti riferisci a me
<ExPBoy> andiamo bene
<ExPBoy> e perchè lo screen basta l'output
<jester-> <jester-> faccevede sudo fdisk -l
<Max59> si lo ho fatto e quindi?
<jester-> o vuoi farci vedere quello che ti gira a te
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> ma leggere no?
<fabio_cc> Max59, fdisk è testuale, basta che fai copia e incolla non c'è bisogno di fare lo screenshot
<jester-> ExPBoy: lasem perd va
<Max59> ti faccio vedere quello che fa vedere a me se no che aiuto potreste darmi?
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> posa il risultato del comando e stop
<Max59> sorry non sapevo si potesse copiare
<jester-> ma vaa?
<ExPBoy> ma va la?
<Stef4no1969> divertente sta chat
<jester-> molto
<ExPBoy> Stef4no1969: a volte anche di più
<jester-> questo non è ancora niente
<Stef4no1969> però dovete sapere che chi entra qui ha poche capacità "tecniche", quindi armatevi di pazienza :)
<ExPBoy> dici?
<ExPBoy> di solito chi entra qui ha usato da tempo windows di solito
<jester-> non è quastione di capcità tecniche
<Max59> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7393047/
<ExPBoy> e fare un semplice copia/incolla non è così tecnico
<jester-> e da winz il copia incolla lo si fa come qui e pure si legge
<Stef4no1969> si, in effetti almeno li ci si arriva
<jester-> fa finta di non arrivarci
<Max59> mica tutti sono guru del software NON pensavo che da qyuella finestra si potesse fare copia e incolla uccidimi per questo O.O
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> cosa leggi ?
<fabio_cc> Max59, hai tre partizioni primarie, di cui una è estesa. La estesa contiene due partizioni logiche
<ExPBoy> ecco
<ExPBoy> ma il disco comunque lo vede
<Max59> ed e quello che ti ho detto stamattina
<jester-> Max59: hai fatto il backup?
<Max59> aspetta
<jester-> Max59: a tomanta si risponte nè
<Max59> si detto prima appena entrato
<jester-> Max59: apri gparted e cancella sda6 sad6 e sda3
<jester-> e non dire che gparted non le vede
<jester-> o ti banno subito e pace
<Max59> volevo anche reinstallare winzozo ma mi hai detto che non serve quindi non lo ho fatto
<jester-> non serve apri gparted editor partizioni
<Max59> non funziona Gparted ç_ç
<jester-> eddai
<jester-> se vede fddisk a maggior ragione le ved epure parted
<Max59> cavolo te lo giuro su mio figlio vede una  partizione da 456GB di spazio non allocato
<jester-> che centra il figlio
<Max59> ti prego in ginocchio dammi il link e ti facco vedere cosa vedo
<jester-> sei da live sul pc in questione?
<jester-> o no
<Max59> si cm mi hai detto tu
<jester-> sudo gparted
<Max59> fatto se no non me lo lancia
<jester-> a richiesta pass batti enter
<Max59> mi chiedeva permessi di root
<jester-> live non ha pass
<jester-> batti enter
<Max59> altra cosa che non sapevo (che bastasse battere enter)
<jester-> da live si
<jester-> come cazzo lo aprivi gparted
<Max59> cmq lo ho fatto ma non credo di poter fare anche qui copia e incolla
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Max59> da esegui -------->sudo gparted
<Max59> http://imagebin.org/308962
<jester-> Max59: pechè 13.04
<jester-> Max59: teminale e sudo cfdisk
<Max59> perchè con la 14.04 mi dava prob ad avviarsi dal cd
<jester-> posta la foto
<Max59> quale foto?
<jester-> Max59: teminale e sudo cfdisk
<Max59> a ok scs nn avevo letto
<jester-> sei proprio allergico a leggere nè
<Max59> no e che sono anziano e sono un diesel a carburare
<jester-> io sono piu vecchio del 59
<Max59> ti sarai conservato meglio
<Max59> cmq mi da errore partizione danneggiata
<jester-> non prendere scuse
<Max59> xkè sono rinco o per fdisk?
<jester-> se ti capita una sgarzora vedicome salti sopra altro che anziano
<Max59> figlio permettendo xd
<jester-> Max59: hai pacioccato le partizioni di winzoz?
<Max59> devo essere sincero?
<Max59> si
<jester-> certo
<jester-> Max59: serve un lavoro radicale
<Max59> ne parlavamo ieri con Krabador
<jester-> riverginare h
<jester-> hd
<jester-> ricreare la tabella
<Max59> non basta riportarlo alle condizioni di fabbrica?
<jester-> o meglio riverginarlo. intallare winz che ricrea la tabella
<jester-> Max59: se è fisso non ha le opzioni
<Max59> si ha partizione nascosta
<jester-> allora prova a ripristinare
<jester-> poi vieni qui sempre da live
<Max59> ok, ma però mi prometti che sarai un pò + paziente e soprattutto che non pensi che ti trollo?
<jester-> se non si ripristina prova col dvd di winz
<jester-> si ma tu vedi di seguire
<Max59> ecco quello si che non lo ho
<Max59> io cerco di seguire ma se mi sfugge qualcosa pensate subito tutti che vi prendo per il di dietro ç_ç
<Max59> vado a ripristinare a dopo ciao a tt
<jester-> vai
<Max59> bbs
<will> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu, vorrei averlo in italiano...
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | will
<ubot-it> will: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<Stef4no1969> se entrando nel server, ubuntu si inchioda con la scritta "Preparazione del desktop in corso ... " che faccio??
<Stef4no1969> il server è un Windows Server 2008
<will> ho provato ad installare altre lingue su ubuntu ma mi da il seguente errore...Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird/thunderbird-locale-en-gb_24.3.0+build2-0ubuntu0.13.10.1_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<LinuxForFreedom> salve a tutti!!
<fabio_cc> will, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fabio_cc> will, posta l'output su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | will
<ubot-it> will: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> !ciao | LinuxForFreedom
<ubot-it> LinuxForFreedom: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<LinuxForFreedom> vorrei sapere da qualcuno come posso entrare a collobborare nella comunità di Ubuntu sarei contentissimo,dato l'efficacia di tali sistemi operativi basati su kernel linux, grazie in anticipo
<krabador> LinuxForFreedom, cosa ti interesserebbe fare?
<LinuxForFreedom> quali possibilità ci sono?
<krabador> LinuxForFreedom, hai consultato le risorse ufficiali di ubuntu, per farti un'idea?
<LinuxForFreedom> no, scusate la mia ignoranza se mi dite potrei farmi un' idea
<krabador> LinuxForFreedom, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/comunita/struttura
<LinuxForFreedom> grazie krabador
<fabio_cc> LinuxForFreedom, anche http://www.ubuntu-it.org/comunita/orientamento
<krabador> dai un'occhiata qui, in modo da farti un'idea su come la comunità di ubuntu è strutturata
<krabador> in modo da poter focalizzare meglio come tu possa interfacciarti con essa, per collaborare al meglii o
<Domenico> buon giorno
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Domenico
<ubot-it> Domenico: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Domenico> grazie mille
<Domenico> avrei bisogno di una mano , qualcuno può darmela?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | Domenico
<ubot-it> Domenico: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Domenico> ok grazie
<Domenico> allora
<Domenico> ho tentato di installare ubuntu
<Domenico> ma al momento finale l'istallazione crasha
<fabio_cc> Domenico, hai provato ad usarlo in live?
<Domenico> credo che il probllema sia la mancanza di driver del controller sata ma non riesco a rimediare
<krabador> Domenico, puoi cercare di riportare con precisione l'errore, se ne compare uno ,o cosa succede di preciso?
<Domenico> il live va benissimo
<Domenico> mi dava errn 30
<krabador> Domenico, a meno di non avere una strana configurazione , il sata non da problemi
<Domenico> capisco
<Domenico> il pc è un toshiba satellite l755
<Domenico> riprovo ad installare e vedo se posso darvi qualche info in più
<Domenico> scusate ma non sono molto pratico
<krabador> Domenico, non ti preoccupare. Fa partire la live, ed entra pure qui
<Domenico> ma è normale che per l'installazione perda più di due ore?
<krabador> Domenico, no
<krabador> Domenico, che hardware hai?
<Domenico> 6 gb di ram ed un i5
<krabador> Domenico, cpu / ram / scheda video
<krabador> ni
<krabador> no
<Domenico> scheda video nvidia ma non ricordo quale in partiolare
<Domenico> perde molto tempo a copiare i file
<krabador> Domenico, spulci le opzioni di aggiornamenti , e software di terze parti, ad inizio installazione?=
<Domenico> ho messo solo software di terze parti
<Domenico> ma ho provate sia con entrambe sia con nessuna
<Domenico> e non cambiava nulla
<Domenico> oltretutto ho provato sia da pen drive che da cd
 * fabio_cc is away: afk
<krabador> Domenico, hai uefi?
<Domenico> cosa è uefi?
<krabador> c'è win8
<Domenico> ho formattato tutto
<krabador> Domenico, va nel bios,e verifica che uefi secure boot sia disabilitato
<krabador> Domenico, hai scaricato la versione 32 o 64 bit?
<Domenico> entrambe ma sto installando la 32
<krabador> Domenico, in presenza di uefi non disabilitabile, solo la 64 puo' andare bene
<Domenico> ma mi dava lo stesso problema
<brk> ciao. qualcuno mi puo dare qualche dritta per attivare l'wi-fi su un Fujitsu Amilo Pro V2020 ? :)
<krabador> brk, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | brk
<ubot-it> brk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sasa> salve ragazzi  sono passato da ubuntu 13.10 al 14.04 mentre si aggiornava  se ne andata la luce e l'instalazzione mi risulta deficitaria
<krabador> sasa, si blocca?
<sasa> a volte  si
<krabador> sasa, ma riesci ad accedere al sistema?
<sasa> non mi apre i pluging e non mi fa legere ivideo
<sasa> si riesco
<sasa> ma con funzioni limitate
<krabador> sasa, allora, apri il terminale e manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sasa> Recuperati 72 B in 18s (3 B/s) W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/java/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/java/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi. salvatore@salvatore-System-Product-Name:~$
<sasa> questo e quelo che mi risulta alla fine
<sasa>  comunque lo provaTO MILIONI DI VOLTE
<brk> ecco la pagina con l'output di lshw: /7393618/
<sasa> non so come procedere
<krabador> sasa, è il ppa che da problemi
<sasa> credo di si
<krabador> sasa, i ppa tendono a dare problemi
<krabador> se ne sconsiglia l'uso
<sasa> come posso risolvere
<fanromake> buona domenica... avrei bisogno di una rapida delucidazione di massima inerente la "certificazione" di UBUNTU SERVER
<krabador> e non si da supporto a sistemi con essi all'interno
<fanromake> c'è qualche anima buona che mi può cotattare?
<krabador> sasa, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> sasa, va sulla tab "altro software"
<krabador> sasa, disabilita tutto, chiudi correttamente e ripedi il comando precedente nel terminale
<krabador> fanromake, chiedi
<krabador> brk, incolla il link completo
<brk> già scusa... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7393618/
<fanromake> ho sempre utilizzato server DEBIAN per applicazioni interne all'azienda, ora il mio socio vorrebbe che il server fosse "certificato" per web application: vorrebbe che passassimo a REDHAT perché certificato...
<fanromake> ma mi pare una boiata...
<Domenico> krabador sto facendo partire l'installazione a 64 bit cosa devo spuntare?
<sasa> ho rieseguito il terminale adesso cghe devo fare
<sasa> mi manca anche java
<krabador> Domenico, entrambe le opzioni
<Domenico> ok
<krabador> sasa, hai disabilitato tutti i software esterni?
<sasa> si
<sasa> ho tolto tutti gli spunti da altro sof
<krabador> sasa, hai chiuso tutto correttamente?
<LinuxForFreedom> aiuto non riesco ad iscrivermi su launchpad!!!!
<Domenico> è molto più veloce
<krabador> Domenico, ottimo
<sasa> chiuso tutto ho ridigitato sul terminale quello che mi avevi detto in precedenza
<krabador> sasa, e allora ripeti il comado, come ti ho già detto, che ti ho dato prima
<sasa> ora Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports/universe Translation-it Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   ca-certificates-java kde-l10n-engb kde-l10n-it libaspectj-java   libatk-
<sasa> questo e cio che mi risulta
<krabador> sasa, non incollare in canale
<krabador> !pastebin | Sagitt
<ubot-it> Sagitt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | sasa
<ubot-it> sasa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sasa> cosa krabador
<krabador> fanromake, allora, se il sito ufficiale non è chiaro su quello che ti serve sapere, consulta il forum
<krabador> sasa, non in canale, ma su pastebin , devi incollare il contenuto del comando
<sasa> scusate  non so come fare
<krabador> sasa, che cosa sta facendo adesso?
<krabador> !pastebin | sasa
<ubot-it> sasa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fanromake> krabador ok grazie...
<krabador> è difficile, leggere per la seconda volta , questa indicazione?
<sasa> mi mancano i plugin
<sasa>  java
<sasa>  ho provato ad installarli
<krabador> sasa, adesso non è rilevante
<krabador> una cosa alla volta
<krabador> sasa, posta il risultato di sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sasa> lo fatto
<LinuxForFreedom> AIUTO NON RIESCO AD ISCRIVERMI SU LAUNCHPAD!!!!!
<krabador> LinuxForFreedom, non urlare
<sasa> sei riuscito a visionarlo
<LinuxForFreedom> scusatemi...
<krabador> sasa, se non incolli il link risultante di pastebin
<krabador> sasa, nessuno puo' "visionarlo "
<krabador> LinuxForFreedom, che problema hai ?
<sasa> Paste from Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.c at Sun, 4 May 2014 17:30:32 +0100
<sasa> è questo
<krabador> sasa, il link risultante del browser
<krabador> no
<krabador> sasa, sai usare un browser?
<sasa> diciamo che la mia vita no è su un pc
<remix_tj> fanromake: non ho letto tutto, ma di che certificazioni avete bisogno?
<krabador> sasa, firefox/chrome/opera/internet explorer
<sasa> quindi mi trovo in difficolta
<LinuxForFreedom> dove confermare l'accaunt di lp mi inviano un codice di conferma lo immetto e mi dice che è errato,ho controllato tutto, non avevo commesso nessun errore
<sasa> firefox
<sasa>  crome
<krabador> sasa, se "la tua vita non è su un pc" allora leggi almeno quello che ti viene detto qui, se non vuoi rivolgerti ad un'azienda di assistenza
<krabador> sasa, il link , lo trovi nella barra degli indirizzi, quella dove scrivi www.facebook.com
<LinuxForFreedom> krabador, cosa devo fare?
<krabador> LinuxForFreedom, sta attento a minuscole e maiuscole
<LinuxForFreedom> krabador ho fatto la massima attenzione ma nulla,ho contattato persini canonical ancora però non risponde
<sasa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7393739/
<sasa> credo di esserci riuscito
<krabador> sasa, bene
<krabador> sasa, adesso, sudo apt-get autoremove
<brk> krabador, scusa...sei riuscito a vedere il mio link ?
<krabador> brk, si , dpkg -l | grep firmware
<krabador> brk, sempre pastebin, poi.
<LinuxForFreedom> krabador, ho fatto massima attenzione ma nulla da fare
<sasa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7393759/
<sasa> krabador ecco il risultato del terminale
<brk> krabador, pastebin anche se sono solo 2 righe di output ?
<krabador> sasa, bene puoi riavviare
<sasa> il pc
<krabador> brk, si, rischi, che il bot per la prevenzione del flood , ti cacci
<krabador> sasa, si
<krabador> LinuxForFreedom, allora  https://login.launchpad.net/8hhQR8xCbqNGdkCH/+new_account   qui, come hai fatto?
<brk> ecco krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7393767/
<krabador> brk, allora, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> brk, e riavvia
<LinuxForFreedom> krabador, ho fatto come mi chiede la pagina è ovvio
<krabador> LinuxForFreedom, e successivamente cosa è successo?
<brk> thks krabador. Riavvio e ti faccio saputo :)
<LinuxForFreedom> krabador, mi diceva di confermare account immettendo il codice ricevuto da lp via e-mail
<krabador> LinuxForFreedom, nella mail, non c'era il link per continuare la registrazione?
<sasa> fatto
<krabador> bene, il sistema è correttamente aggiornato
<sasa> adesso mi manca java
<sasa>   Per installare Java 8 (proprietario Oracle) Aprite il Terminale ed incollate, lanciandoli, uno alla volta, i 4 comandi:  sudo apt-get purge openjdk* sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java  sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<sasa> posso installarlo cosi
<krabador> sasa, dove l'hai letta questa cosa?
<krabador> sasa, e rimane sempre che non puoi incollare in canale
<sasa> su  un sito
<sasa> scusate
<krabador> sasa, il supporto ufficiale, viene fornito sulla base di seguire guide ufficiali
<sasa> quindi come posso fare per avere java
<sasa> e poi non mi fa leggere i dvd
<brk> rieccomi krabador...purtroppo ancora via cavo... :-(
<LinuxForFreedom> krabador, si era presenta ma mi diceva che non ero autorizzato ad visualizzare la pagina
<krabador> brk cosa succede se interpelli il task di network manager
<krabador> !chat | LinuxForFreedom
<ubot-it> LinuxForFreedom: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> sasa, per i dvd, devi attivare libdvdcss
<sasa> come fo
<Domenico> krabador è di nuovo lentissima dopo la metà
<brk> ops...come devo fare ?
<krabador> sasa,  sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh     e riavivo
<krabador> riavvio
<krabador> brk, che ubuntu hai?
<brk> 12.04
<sasa> mi dice che è gia nella versione piu recente
<krabador> allora, in alto a destra, nel simbolo con le freccette, clicca, con il tasto sinistro
<Domenico> ogni tanto spunta buffer i\o error on device sda1, logical block
<krabador> sasa, c'è un secondo comando
<krabador> l'hai mandato?
<krabador> Domenico, possono essere problemi col disco
<krabador> Domenico, ed anche gravi
<sasa> mi posti dove lo devo mandare per non incolare
<krabador> brk, in alto a destra, nel simbolo con le freccette, clicca, con il tasto sinistro , cosa ti dice
<krabador> sasa, scusami, quello che "ti dice che è gia nella versione piu recente"  dove l'hai mandato?
<Domenico> In precedenza avevo smanettato con gparted per risolvere il problema
<sasa> in nesuno posto
<Domenico> posso aver combinato qualcosa?
<krabador> sasa, e allora come ha fatto a dirti che "è gia nella versione piu recente" ?
<krabador> Domenico, "smanettato" ?
<brk> krabador, in che ambiente ?
<sasa>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7393867/
<Domenico> si avevo eliminato tutte le partizioni
<krabador> Domenico, pacioccando con partizioni alla leggera, puoi aver corrotto indici, settori,
<krabador> puoi aver fatto di tutto
<sasa> questo  è il secondo
<Domenico> per poi crearne 2
<Domenico> una swamp e una exnt3 mi pare
<krabador> sasa, io lo so , che se ti ci metti, puoi copiare ed incollare correttamente nel terminale, quello che ti ho scritto prima
<Domenico> l'avevo visto in un sito
<sasa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7393875/
<sasa> fatto krabador mi risulta questo
<sasa> posso riprovore a farlo
<krabador> sasa, puoi ricopiarmi , qui , adesso, la stringa che ti ho chiesto di mandare dal terminale?
<krabador> sasa, no, rispondi prima alla domanda
<Domenico> e quando ho riprovato ad installaew
<sasa> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh     e riavivo
<Domenico> quando ho riprovato a installare windows mi chiedeva dei driver
<sasa> era questo
<krabador> sasa, ecco, mi hai mandato risultati di comandi sbagliati ed in ordine inverso
<krabador> sasa, copia ed incolla questa linea sul terminale
<krabador> sasa, manda invio
<krabador> sasa, e posta il pastebin risultante
<sasa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7393890/
<krabador> sasa, "e riavivo" non serviva, ma è andato bene
<krabador> adesso puoi vedere i dvd, dopo il riavvio
<krabador> sasa, per java
<sasa> adesso che devo fare
<krabador> sasa, che ubuntu hai ?
<sasa> 14.04
<luca> ciao sono luca. voglio installare ubuntu con disco live, ma il monitor mi fa tutti sfarfallii.cosa devo fare? grazie
<krabador> luca, all'avvio del disco live, premi f6, seleziona nomodeset, e selezione "prova ubuntu"
<krabador> luca, vedi se parte
<luca> mi da sempre il monitor a righe
<sasa> krabador per java potresti autarmi
<krabador> sasa, sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin icedtea-plugin openjdk-7-jdk openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jre-headless
<sasa> tutto insieme
<krabador> si
<luca> se seleziono 1024x768 ,non mi fa piu' nessuna riga
<krabador> luca, che hardware, per favore?
<krabador> luca, cpu /ram /scheda video, con precisione
<brk> krabador, scusami, ma non ho capito freccette in alto a destra di dove...
<krabador> brk, hai ubuntu , o una derivata?
<brk> lubuntu 12.04
<sasa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7393947/
<sasa> ecco krabador
<krabador> sasa, bene, adesso , al riavvio, hai java,e dvd playback attivo
<krabador> brk, sudo rfkill list
<krabador> brk, sudo iwconfig
<sasa> che programma posso usre vcl va bene o dragon player
<krabador> brk, posta entrambi in pastebin
<krabador> sasa, vlc va benissimo
<sasa> lo installo dal center
<krabador> sasa, sudo apt-get install vlc
<krabador> e passa la paura
<sasa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7393966/
<sasa> posso riavviare
<brk> krabador, ecco qua. tutti e 2 gli output sono qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7393969/
<krabador> sasa, si
<krabador> brk la scheda risulta bloccata a livello hardware
<krabador> brk, c'è anche windows?
<brk> no. windows non c'e' più. Ho installato lubuntu come unico OS. Prima c'era XP
<brk> si può sbloccare in qualche modo ?
<krabador> brk, se è stata disattivata in win, non la sbloccherai mai
<krabador> brk, prova a premere il tasto di sblocco fisico, se presente, o la combinazinone con fn
<krabador> e riavvia
<brk> intendi un qualche tasto con il simbolo dell'antennina ?
<krabador> si
<sasa_> kabrador ho riavviato inserito il disco e mi risulta questo
<sasa_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7393997/
<brk> mah ...non ne vedo...Ma se non c'e' altro possibile, ha senso che re-installi win e provi a sbloccarla ?
<krabador> sasa_, non è un dvd, è un'estrazione
<sasa_> si in pratica il filmino dei miei genitori
<sasa_> mamma  voleva visionarlo insieme a mia zia
<krabador> ok
<krabador> scusami, è un dvd fisico?
<krabador> supporto ottico ?
<sasa_> mi kiedi la luna
<krabador> sasa_, ce l'hai in mano?
<sasa_> si
<krabador> sasa_, allora , all'inserimento nel pc, cosa ti dice?
<sasa_> mi compare la scritta dvd
<sasa_> e poi aprendo video ts
<krabador> sasa_, allora, togli il disco
<krabador> reinseriscilo e mandami una schermata di quello che appare
<krabador> !imagebin | sasa_
<ubot-it> sasa_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> fai un'immagine premendo il tasto stamp , viene salvata in Immagini
<krabador> vai su quel sito, e fai l'upload dell'immagine
<krabador> poi incolli il link qui
<krabador> brk,  mi dici se nel tuo tasto f3, hai un simbolodel wireless?
<chahal> come posso usare computer x registrare programmi TV ?
<brk> macchè...su F3 ho il mute
<krabador> brk, vedi sulle varie f se hai un simbolo del wireless
<luca> ciao kabrador, scusami ma mi si e' spento tutto
<krabador> !chat | chahal
<ubot-it> chahal: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<brk> ...negativo...
<krabador> brk, vedi bene tutti i simboli di tutti i tasti
<luca> ciao ho problemi con l' installazione di ubuntu.lo schermo anche con cd live mi fa tutte righe.
<sasa_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7394020/
<krabador> luca, che hardware ?
<krabador> sasa_, per favore, una schermata di quello che appare
<luca> maxtor 4r 080jo ata device
<sasa_> ecco cosa mi esce
<krabador> sasa_, hai letto quello che ho scritto ?
<krabador> sasa_, se stai piu' attento, perdiamo meno tempo entrambi
<brk> F1-luna, F3-mute, F4-display ext, F5 e F6-vol+ e -, F7 e F8 lumin.+ e -, F2 9 10 11 e 12 nulla
<krabador> brk, tutti i simboli della tastiera, non solo le f
<sasa_> krabador non riesco a salvarti l'immagine
<krabador> brk,  ma non me li deve scrivere
<sasa_>  comunque ce scritto video ts
<krabador> sasa_, con il tasto stamp
<sasa_> e dove si trova
<krabador> sasa_, ti appare il simbolo del disco, a fianco a sinistra
<sasa_> si
<krabador> luca, cpu / ram  / scheda video
<sasa_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7394035/
<sasa_> lo facci opartire e mi sopunta sta cosa
<krabador> sasa_, guarda bene la tastiera, in alto a destra hai per forza il tasto stamp / print
<krabador> usalo manda un'immagine
<brk> macchè...niente su nessun tasto 'cidenti
<sasa_> prtscrn puo essere questo
<luca> cpu olidata, ram, da 1 gb, scheda video invidia force
<krabador> sasa_, si
<krabador> luca, olidata è la marca del pc, non della cpu
<krabador> luca, processore / ram / scheda video
<sasa_> dove te la mando
<krabador> !imagebin | sasa_
<ubot-it> sasa_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luca> processore intel pentium 4 2.40 ghz
<sasa_> http://imagebin.org/308993
<krabador> sasa_, ok, allora copialo in una cartella
<sasa_> cosa devo copiare in cartella
<krabador> sasa_, come hai fatto questo dvd?
<krabador> sasa_, il file VIDEO_TS
<sasa_> me lo hanno fatto
<krabador> sasa_, forse non è stato fatto correttamente
<brk> krabador, ci sono altre ipotesi oltre al blocco HW della scheda wireless fatto con Windows ?
<sasa_> ma  su altri supporti lo legge
<krabador> brk, la scheda è stata correttamente riconosciuta ed installata, ed è "hard blocked"
<krabador> sasa_, "altri supporti " quali ?
<sasa_> lettore dvd
<sasa_> quando avevo windos lo leggeva
<krabador> sasa_, copia il file in una cartella
<sasa_> mi da negazione
<brk> si, ma dicevi che SE è stata bloccata da Windows sono fregato... Mi chiedevo se ci sono altre ipotesi
<krabador> brk, è abbastanza chiara come risposta
<krabador> brk, se non la sblocchi, e se non hai tasti appositi la vedo dura, non la puoi usare
<krabador> brk, aspetta
<krabador> sasa_, apri il terminale, sudo nautius, e procedi con l'operazione di copiatura
<brk> si. posso provare a reinstallare Windows e provare a sbloccarla ?, ho ancora il disco
<krabador> brk, sudo rfkill unblock all
<krabador> brk, riavvia
<krabador> brk, sudo rfkill list, e pastebin
<sasa_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7394079/
<krabador> luca, allora, per quella configurazione, è lubuntu la piu' indicata, la ubunut main è troppo pesante
<sasa_> quessto mi dice
<krabador> sasa_, scusami, sudo nautilus
<krabador> mi è mancata la l
<Sagitt> ragazzi come posso impostare una sd come directory di download per gli update? ho un netbook con ssd 4gb e xubuntu 12 ma non mi fa fare alcuni update x spazio non sufficiente. ovviamente deve anche scompattare su sd
<krabador> Sagitt, teoricamente se fai una cartella chiamata /var/cache/apt, nella sd, e fai si che la cartella /var/cache/apt, nel sistema sia un link a quella, dovrebbe andare
<Sagitt> come la linko?
<Sagitt> avevo fatto una roba simile un tempo ma non ricordo come
<Sagitt> ln -s qualcosa di simile
<krabador> si, quell o
<krabador> quello è il comando per il link tra cartelle
<sasa_> nulla
<sasa_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7394129/
<sasa_> kabrador questo mi dice il terminale del nautilus
<brk> krabador, ecco dopo il riavvio: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7394127/
<sasa_> e comunque java mi manca lo stesso
<krabador> sasa_, manda screenshot, della mancanza di java
<sasa_> e dove lo prendo
<krabador> brk, di nuovo sudo rfkill unblock all
<krabador> sudo rfkill list
<krabador> brk e pasta tutti e 2
<luca> ok grazie mille
<sasa_> ma solo su cromium non me lo da il java su firefox ce lo
<brk> ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7394162/
<luca> ok grazie mille
<krabador> sasa_, allora ce l'hai ed è un problema di chromium
<sasa_> forse devo attivarlo su cromium
<krabador> sasa_, si
<sasa_> puoi aiutarmi a farlo
<sasa_> vado su impostazioni del browser
<krabador> sasa_, apri il dvd con il gestore file, premi ctrl l , copia l'intero indirizzo del dvd
<krabador> sasa_, apri il terminale
<krabador> sasa_, digita cd , ed incolla a fianco l'intero indirizzo del dvd, copiato dal gestore file
<krabador> sasa_, dai invio
<krabador> sasa_, mandi ls -la
<krabador> copi il file del dvd, che ti interessa
<sasa_> allora gestore file dove lo trovo
<krabador> la barra di lato a destra, l'hai mai vista con attenzione?
<krabador> *sinistra
<sasa_> si su in alto
<sasa_> gestore di archivi
<krabador> sasa_, non gestore di archivi
<krabador> semplicemente file, si chiama
<sasa_> gestore di file non mi esce
<sasa_> perfetto ora il disco dove lo trovo
<krabador> di lato a destra
<krabador> sinistra
<krabador> scusa
<krabador> sotto la voce dispositivi
<sasa_> fatto mo che devo fare
<krabador> sasa_, te l'ho scritto, rileggi
<sasa_> nn mi risulta
<krabador> sasa_, risulta risulta
<krabador> sasa_, rileggi con attenzione
<sasa_> mi esce video ts
<krabador> sasa_, cosa non è chiaro di  "sasa_, apri il dvd con il gestore file, premi ctrl l , copia l'intero indirizzo del dvd" che ti è stato scritto alle 20:00 ?
<sasa_> noin riesco a trovare sto indirizzo
<krabador> cosa non è chiaro di " premi ctrl l " ?
<sasa_> fatto mi esce media salvatore videorecorder
<krabador> sasa_, ecco , l'indirizzo del dvd
<krabador> sasa_, copia tutta la linea
<krabador> sasa_, apri il terminale
<sasa_> non me la fa copiare
<sasa_> ho provato a digitarla separatamnete
<krabador> sasa_, tasto destro copia
<krabador> sasa_, funziona sicuramente , al 100%
<sasa_> e ti sbagli sono bianco in materia ma non   propio zero tagliato
<krabador> sasa_, non mi sbaglio assolutamente.
<krabador> sasa_, hai premuto ctrl l ?
<krabador> o no
<sasa_> si
<krabador> all'interno del gestore di file
<krabador> appare tutta la linea
<krabador> che puoi copiare , ed incollare
<krabador> dove ti pare
<brk> visto krabador ? ...mi sembra no news...
<Python_96>  ragazzi perchè non riesco a masterizzare la iso di ubuntu 14.04?
<sferrini> Python_96: cosa stai usando per masterizzarla?
<krabador> sasa_, http://imagebin.org/309003
<krabador> !iso | Python_96
<ubot-it> Python_96: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<sasa_> krabador nn mi fa arrivatre li
<sasa_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7394271/
<sasa_> sbagliavo io
<krabador> sasa_, ma dai?
<sasa_> e non inferiamo
<sasa_> sulla mia bestialita
<krabador> sasa_, prova sudo cd
<sasa_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7394281/
<krabador> sasa_, sudo cd, e tutto il percorso
<krabador> sasa_, prendi in giro?
<sasa_> sucsa
<Python_96> grazie
<krabador> sasa_, se non va, prova sudo su, e poi cd /media/salvatore/DVD_VIDEO_RECORDER
<sasa_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7394300/
<krabador> sasa_, sudo su, da solo
<krabador> inserisci password
<sasa_> non lo accetta
<krabador> cd /media/salvatore/DVD_VIDEO_RECORDER
<krabador> sudo su , da solo , deve , a meno che non sai la password
<sasa_> la pass di kossa
<sasa_> la mia
<sasa_>  la so ma non me la rikiede
<krabador> sasa_, se l'hai messa poco tempo prima non la chiede
<krabador> sasa_, di lato deve apparire root
<sasa_> domani ci pensero ora sono fuso grazie
<krabador> solo ora?
<brk> krabador, scusa...qualche new dal mio out?
<sasa_> si
<brk> ...ma fate corsi di pazienza o è una dote naturale ...?!? ;-)
<krabador> brk, rimane hard blocked
<brk> già...quindi non ha senso neanche provare a sbloccarla da windows , che dici ?
<krabador> brk, allora, è stata bloccata da win,
<krabador> come ti ho detto prima
<krabador> se non hai tasti di gestione da provare
<krabador> l'unica cosa che ti rimane è sbloccarla da win
<brk> non ne ho consapevolezza, il pc non era mio, comunque posso tentare...grazie.
<brk> HO TROVATO IL TASTINO !!!
<krabador> brk, hai pregato qualche santo , per trovarlo ?
<brk> mannaggia...ho telefonato a mio figlio (il pc era suo...) ...ma non è proprio un santo :-)))
<brk> ora provo a staccare il cavo eh ? a dopo
<brk_> wow... rieccomi via wifi :-))) .
<brk_> Grazie krabador...
<brk_>  tra me e Sasa oggi ti 6 guadagnato la giornata...
<ANGELO_>  Buona sera, volevo installare windows 8 con virtualbox. ma non ci riesco
<ANGELO_> potete aiutarmi?
<krabador> !chat | ANGELO_
<ubot-it> ANGELO_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<brk_> krabador, devo fare qualcosa per la risoluzione del problema ?
<brk_> segnare qualcosa sul sito del supporto, o simili...
<krabador> brk_, hai ragione?
<krabador> *risolto?
<brk_> si si. Ti sto parlando via wifi...:-)
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> brk_, no, perchè tendenzialmente la prima cosa che si controlla, col wi fi
<krabador> è che sia attiv o
<krabador> con l'interruttore
<brk_> eh già.... a saperlo che c'era...
<krabador> brk_, ed entrano qui, quando hanno verificato che la scheda è accesa
<brk_> è ben mimetizzato sai ?
<krabador> e non funziona
<krabador> brk_, si, purtroppo me lo posso aspettare
<brk_> non si finisce mai di imparare...
<brk_> cmq grazie.
<brk_> alla prossima...
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<brk_> anche a te. cia
<spartacus_72> sera
<laserbunt> ciao, come si ripristina il server-xorg
<krabador> laserbunt, sudo apt-get install --reinstall x-window-system x-window-system-core xorg
<Sagitt> ragazzi come mai non è disponibile una alternate di ubuntu 14.04?
<krabador> Sagitt, sono state revocate dalla 12.04
<Sagitt> peccato che questo non mi permette l'installazione su un netbook
<Sagitt> :(
<krabador> Sagitt, hanno alzato , per la main version,  i minimi
<krabador> Sagitt, non ha molto senso installare ubuntu in netbook
<Sagitt> sto installando xubuntu scusa
<Sagitt> però neanche di quello c'è
<krabador> Sagitt, anche il piu' potente, va abbastanza bene solo con lubuntu
<Sagitt> no xubuntu qui su funziona bene
<krabador> Sagitt, sono rimaste solo di lubuntu
<krabador> Sagitt, "bene"
<Sagitt> quindi di lubuntu esiste
<Sagitt> la alternate?
<krabador> Sagitt, ma scusami, hai bisogno di una alternate?
<Sagitt> si perchè ha solo 4gb
<Sagitt> e se prendo la xubuntu normale mi dice che vuole 5gb :(
<krabador> Sagitt, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<krabador> di spazio sul disco
<krabador> Sagitt, in quanto spazio vuoi installarla , 1 giga ?
<Sagitt> bhe xubuntu 12.04 ci sta benissimo
<Sagitt> e anche a prestazioni funziona bene
<krabador> Sagitt, per la 14.04, lubuntu
<Sagitt> si opterò per questa soluzione
<Sagitt> krabador: quanto richiede lubuntu desktop di hdd?
<krabador> Sagitt, dammi un attimo
<Sagitt> sto googlando ma non trovo, perchè se va metto il desktop e mi evito di installare l'alternate
<krabador> Sagitt, 4,6giga
<krabador> lubuntu 14.04
<fradeb> salve a tutti
<fradeb> ho creato una usb bootable con unetbootin e ho ravviato, ma xubuntu non mi si installa
<fradeb> qualcuno sa dirmi cosa fare, per cortesia?
<krabador> fradeb, hai solo windows?
<fradeb> no, anche un mac e un pc con ubuntu
<fradeb> però devo installarlo su un altro pcwindows
<krabador> fradeb, allora , su win , usa questo  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> per fare la pendrive
<krabador> fradeb, altrimenti te ne vai su ubunut
<krabador> fradeb, carichi creatore dischi d'avvio
<krabador> e la fai li la pendrive.
<fradeb> ma io avevo già usato unetbootin, perchè ora non funziona
<fradeb> ?
<krabador> fradeb, differenti schede madri, hanno differenti modi di vedere le pendrive usb in boot
<krabador> fradeb, il discorso è ampio
<fradeb> scusa, sono uscito. se hai scritto qualcosa potresti ripetere?
<krabador> <krabador> fradeb, differenti schede madri, hanno differenti modi di vedere le pendrive usb in boot
<krabador> <krabador> fradeb, il discorso è ampio
<fradeb> krabador, è possibile cha abbia selezionato il bios sbagliato?
<fradeb> ho selezionato removable dev.
<fradeb> innanzitutto provo con uui
<fradeb> ti ringrazio
<krabador> fradeb, il pui' indicato su win è  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> fradeb, ma sarebbe meglio se usi l'utility in ubuntu
<fradeb> è meglio? come si chiama?
<krabador> fradeb, quella ubuntu "creatore dischi d'avvio "
<Sagitt> krabador: niente allora
<Sagitt> metterò la alternate
<Sagitt> per info dove lo hai letto?
<krabador> dalla live, in installazione
<fradeb> krabador ha importanza la porta dove inserisco la usb?
<krabador> fradeb, se fisso, il pc, nelle porte posteriori
<krabador> sono quelle piu' indicate
<krabador> quelle frontali possono dare problemi
<fradeb> è un pc portatile, una a sinistra due posteriori
<fradeb> ora provo, ti dico subito
<krabador> fradeb, allora, le 2.0
<krabador> quelli piu' vecchi possono avere porte 1.1 e 2.0
<krabador> insieme
<fradeb> scusa l'ignoranza, c'è un modo per distinguerle?
<krabador> fradeb, il manuale
<fradeb> bene. le proverò tutte
<fradeb> krabdor, è successo qualcosa
<fradeb> è partita la barra di caricamento con la bandiera
<fradeb> e poi delle scritte bianche sullo sfondo azzurro (non una schermata della morte)
<fradeb> poi si è acceso normalmente
<fradeb> sapresti dirmi cosa fare?
<krabador> "barra di caricamento con la bandiera"
<krabador> spiega
<fradeb> quella dove scrive Windows XP
<fradeb> c'è la bandirea di windows rossa, gialla verde rossa
<fradeb> *bandiera
<krabador> krabador, cosa hai fatto prima che " è successo qualcosa" ?
<fradeb> ho inserito la usb e riavviato
<krabador> fradeb, spegni, inserisci la usb, accendi , accedi in bios, e vedi quante voci di boot di vede
<fradeb> 4 voci
<krabador> fradeb, non lo puoi fare davanti a me?
<fradeb> in che senso?
<krabador> fradeb, stai scrivendo da questo stesso computer?
<fradeb> no
<krabador> fradeb, allora puoi fare quello che ti ho chiesto ?
<fradeb> ho fatto: sono 4 voci
<fradeb> ti invio delle immagini?
<krabador> fradeb, si
<fradeb> ora si avvia come se nulla fosse
<fradeb> come posso inviarti l'immagine del bios?
 * fabio_cc is back (gone 06:05:14)
<fabio_cc> buonanotte a tutti
<zappo_> ciao a tutti
<Python_96> ciao a tutti ho tentato d installare l ultima versione di ubuntu ma una volta arrivato al caricamento esce panic occurred switching to text console
<zappo_> ho installato ubuntu 14 04 ma ho problemi con la tastiera per esempio non riesco a fare la chiocciola,
<Python_96> come procedo?
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-27
<mean> buon giorno a tutti krabador allora ho risolto e grazie ancora no trovava i driver della scheda video del toshiba satellite l655 del novembre 2010 ora gli ha trovati
<mean> c'è nessuno vabbe ciao a domani mattina raga grazie ancora continuate cosi
<akis24> giorno
<hicka> ciao
<hicka> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<davegarath> !qualcuno | hicka
<ubot-it> hicka: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<hicka> sry non riesco a fare bootare su lenovo z50/70
<cristian_c> hicka, hai impostato il boot da usb?
<cristian_c> disattivato il fastboot
<cristian_c> come hai creato la usb?
<hicka> si e si
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<hicka> usb creata con unetbootin
<hicka> cmq nellapagina exit del bios mi chiede se voglio impostare il legacy mode ma mi sembra non sia determinante giusto?
<gigirock> hicka, mi sa che proprio quel parametro fa si che tu possa usare la chiavetta usb come boot
<cristian_c> !usbwin | hicka
<ubot-it> hicka: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> hicka, teoricamente no
<cristian_c> hicka, file .iso a 64 bit?
<hicka> nella guida sembrava non fosse necessario cmq provo
<gigirock> hicka, ma non carica assolutamente niente oppure al menu scegli e non si avvia nulla ?
<hicka> il file è stica.iso amd 64 qui altro dubbio io ho intel..
<hicka> avvia 8 normalmente
<cristian_c> hicka, infatti è scritto così,  però bisogna giustamente provare
<cristian_c> hicka, intel o amd non c'entra , 64 bit va bene per entrambe
<cristian_c> hicka, prova con universal usb installer, magari unetbootin ha problemi con alcune opzioni di boot in particolari pc
<cristian_c> hicka, in ogni caso, controlla anche l'hash del file .iso
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<hicka> ok ci mancavano giusto gli aggiornamenti di windows
<hicka> riavvio modifico l'opzione poi provo
<hicka> kk provo ci mette ore a fare upgrade maledetto gates ee la sua creatura
<hicka> sempre stesso non avvia
<johack> salve a tutti avrei bisogno di aiuto come mai ottengo sempre la stessa dicitura??? https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/NoJUgR5tRPqEYv0tpYmO
<cristian_c> johack, spiega il contesto
<cristian_c> johack, perché sei rootato?
<cristian_c> johack, potresti fare casini con il root abilitato
<cristian_c> specie sui permessi dei file
<johack> cristian_c: sto facendo partire sdk android da un HD esterno collegato via usb
<cristian_c> johack, com'è formattato l'hard disk esterno?
<dadexix86> johack, al 99% è perché quel file non si trova su una partizione che NON gestisce i permessi (NTFS?) e quindi devi emularli in fase di mount oppure usare un partizionamento decente (ext2.3.4, btrfs, ...)
<cristian_c> johack, copialo direttamente l'sdk sull'hard disk interno
<cristian_c> johack, al limite , puoi aggiungere il permesso di esecuzione per tutti di quello script
<johack> cristian_c: non ho spazio su HD interno, cosa mi consigli di fare
<cristian_c> johack, in ogni caso, io non mi rooterei per una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> johack, cambiare hard disk ? :P
<johack> cristian_c:  in che senso??
<cristian_c> johack, anche come ti ha suggerito dadexix
<dadexix86> johack, monta coi permessi di esecuzione http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile#Cambiare_i_permessi_delle_partizioni
<cristian_c> johack, che il root è pericoloso se prolungato
<cristian_c> johack, ma dicci com'è formattato l'hard disk
<johack> cristian_c: xkè è pericoloso?
<dadexix86> concordo appieno con cristian_c, lascia perdere root se non ti serve, rischi solo di fare più danni che altro
<cristian_c> johack, perché permette a qualsiasi file di aggirare i permessi utente
<cristian_c> le restrizioni, ecc..
<cristian_c> oltre che cambiare i permessi stessi
<johack> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/s2atgFONSlqjdkMkHf0U
<johack> cristian_c: dici che formatto tutto NTFS??
<cristian_c> johack, non è specificato
<cristian_c> johack, sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> johack, intanto , esci dal root
<johack> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> johack, ntfs non ti aiuta
<johack> fat32
<cristian_c> <dadexix86> johack, al 99% è perché quel file non si trova su una partizione che NON gestisce i permessi (NTFS?) e quindi devi emularli in fase di mount oppure usare un partizionamento decente (ext2.3.4, btrfs, ...)
<cristian_c> johack, ma cosa ci hai installato sull'hard disk interno che non hai spazio?
<cristian_c> per l'sdk
<johack> cristian_c: eh un pò di cose
<cristian_c> johack, se sono dati, fai prima a metterli sull'hard disk esterno, mentre le applicazioni su quello interno
<luca255626> ciao qualcuno puo darmi una mano a togliere di mezzo windows 7 e istallare ubuntu?
<johack> cristian_c: come procedo
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | luca255626
<ubot-it> luca255626: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> johack, a fare cosa?
<luca255626> ho scaricato ubuntu ma non ho un programma per aprirlo vorrei usarlo usando una pennetta usb visto che non ho un dvd a portata di mano
<cristian_c> luca255626, il file scaricato non si apre
<cristian_c> o si masterizza o lo si trasferisce tramite applicazione apposita
<luca255626> che applicazione mi consigli?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | luca255626
<ubot-it> luca255626: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<claudietto> Buongiorno a tutti, mi servirebbe un grande aiuto:
<claudietto> Su pc vecchiotto con windows 7 (processore intel quad core e ram 4Gb) vorrei istallare ubuntu 14.04.2
<claudietto> Ho fatto la partizione  + la partizione swap (4Gb) ma quando istallo mi dice che non è stato definito alcun file sistem di root e di correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento.
<claudietto> Sono fermo a questa schermata- come correggo?
<cristian_c> claudietto, hai partizionato a mano?
<claudietto> con programma
<cristian_c> claudietto, ?
<claudietto> con programma simile a gparted
<cristian_c> claudietto, ma intendi sulla live?
<johack> cristian_c: a risolvere questo problema con i permessi
<claudietto> no l'ho fatto prima
<cristian_c> johack, ahh, a lanciare l'eseguibile dici
<johack> cristian_c: preciso
<cristian_c> johack, puoi postare il risultato del comando su pastebin?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> claudietto, fatto dove?
<johack> cristian_c: parted -l
<johack> ?
<johack> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/zTT1144T
<claudietto> la partizione sull'hd
<cristian_c> claudietto, hai detto 'programma simile a gparted'
<cristian_c> quale programma?
<cristian_c> su quale OS?
<cristian_c> johack, sono in ntfs
<claudietto> cristian_c  da w7 con easeUS
<cristian_c> claudietto, partiziona eventualmente da live
<cristian_c> se hai già ridotto la partizione di windows
<claudietto> si ho gia ridotto la partizione..... da live?
<claudietto> cosa vuol dire partizionare da live?
<cristian_c> claudietto, quello che dici di aver fatto più o meno da windows
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> claudietto, ma in live il sistema funge bene?
<cristian_c> (altrimenti non ha senso proseguire)
<claudietto> ho fatto tutto da windows, ma per l'istallazione sono partito dall'immagine di ubuntu all'avvio della macchina
<ExPBoy> senza masterizzarla?
<claudietto> e la prova del sistema funziona tutto
<claudietto> si masterizzata
<ExPBoy> quindi quella è la live
<claudietto> ok, quindi devo lasciare solo la partizione w7 e cancellare le altre e avviare ubuntu dal disco all'avvio della macchina?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> claudietto, dal dvd
<cristian_c> fare il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> claudietto, e scegliere Prova invece che Install
<cristian_c> *a
<claudietto> si, e funziona tutto
<claudietto> o devo prima cancellare le altre partizioni?
<cristian_c> claudietto, se ci  fai vedere una schermata partizioni in live, ti si può dire meglio
<claudietto> non so farlo
<cristian_c> claudietto, la schermata?
<claudietto> si
<cristian_c> claudietto, un modo veloce è utilizzare il tasto Stamp
<cristian_c> ma c'è sempre la possibilità di scattare una foto :P
<claudietto> per farlo vedere a voi?
<cristian_c> sì
<luca255626> ho istallato universal usb istaller credo di aver avviato l'immagine per avviare ubuntu ho iniziato l'istallazione mi ha fatto inserire password e nome, ora sembra che stia istallando, poi cosa devo fare? come farò a togliere windows e lasciare solo ubuntu?
<claudietto> come lo facciop vedere a voi?
<cristian_c> luca255626, 1) windows è sempre bene tenerlo in dual boot, non è sostitutivo, ma alternativo
<cristian_c> luca255626, 2) hai provato in live, prima di installare?
<cristian_c> !image | claudietto
<ubot-it> claudietto: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luca255626> ehm no non ho provato in live... non sono pratico di queste cose
<johack> come procedo??
<cristian_c> luca255626, è sempre bene provare prima il sistema in live, prima di installare
<cristian_c> per controllare che tutto sia riconosciuto e funzionante
<cristian_c> johack, dadexix aveva parlato di emulare
<cristian_c> johack, fa vedere i permessi della cartella dell'sdk
<johack> non so come si fa
<cristian_c> johack, ls -l /media/jhk
<luca255626> hai ragione ma non sapevo come fare a provarlo live... ora mi ha scritto completamento assistente ubuntu completato per completare l'istallazione riavviare il pc o riavvio manuale,
<johack> cristian_c:  http://pastebin.com/R3V4K1Ru
<cristian_c> johack, ls -l /media/jhk/1B8D3E390F32F4AD
<johack> cristian_c:  drwx------ 1 jhk jhk 456 feb 27 23:04 android-sdk-linux
<cristian_c> johack, ls -l /media/jhk/1B8D3E390F32F4AD/android-sdk-linux
<claudietto> data:image/jpg;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAoQAAAHhCAYAAAD3Zq87AAAAAXNSR0IArs4c6QAAAAlwSFlzAAAOxAAADsQBlSsOGwAAABl0RVh0U29mdHdhcmUATWljcm9zb2Z0IE9mZmljZX/tNXEAAP+QSURBVHhe7L0FYFzXlT7+SQMaEDOzJTMzO7GdxEkcTgNtk6btZrvF/Xf3193tche628XSdstJkzbM5Jhjx8zMtsBiphkN6f+d+94bjcYjsh037WocRaOZ9+6799xz7/nuQfOf/febfYjwioqKQhQ/5y/+RCE6mn/zxxQdjWj+beJ7uUCu0q7t4z+g
<claudietto> r4//1/5Tr4D8rb+M7+Rb/TL1jfpcfht3qfv1z4zbQz/TLtau0L9XzzHaCWkvEDI6bUT6oFTn+Ylcy9/a7WoE2jjk+5CxyKcBNibPidL7oo1X64J8p97zt78voP34A/D5eQ9/++VedX9A67LellCwvx2tDflAvyqUKupzmQ/pZ+jYNRrKuLTny4/0s48dlfcGXYzvdWIH50UbgTTe/5ExJyEXRb5Nv8DgFelgdFQ0TCbyidkEE99HR5vIOxof9b+M9yETNOBh2vdBngjvSMjca18NbEcjh86V+twK/f0BP+choP2E8EywedVMSD/VwCI9XJsHP9uRZnxs2+vT5tzr9/M3v+N74z
<claudietto> lyTUDNU38/VbODtD3EF5E7oz4N63cEugxx8zBfhdLX2Bu0NST7gdofZD2F/KgeBbs0cKDG59qnA/tt/KVdcyWBtM+1taJ6EoGGwTZCmujnv8GIro1x4EgNshh7h/a34suQC7VpNdal9E1fy6qf2oXCf1q/9R/5y9hj9M/ke2PPVGvX2Cu5bxiL3mAhY21oezA4B1xrJhMsZou2/rjuIOsutKvqfX+ftGcID+vP1ddKsI/6Ggn2yein3o5MQpAM+mdqybAvJj7fJHsA+yTvpX9q7sLJr7cRcVbCN7owLg1ZTkPwbz8dB7soKIOCe6tBD9m3tXWsaKT/NuijZj18C9M26bBHhfJp
<claudietto> P58FZdKAqwfympr4iNtkyB6qf38lBw/4Qj2ln85Go/KJ4gr1vaxn47fiLbW25UZZ68JS8pk+lyHXK14QZpN9V6dTv0yWj5VUVe2p/aJP2y/YlPZM8iy5JLifyGfqe5P8Fn6W6/TvQ/Yc7TpNvhjrwMAm8pz+/Unu1Z7v9fkxvigX/pazmDljOhJTM+H3+bRZUFMVNjMK4/QTL0hDaT/gQ2NtFUrHT0FLe6fCSEJP4Xe151MO6I2qNswWc5A+ak+SddLbha6ju1CYmQ1PayvMZvZVaMt2uIrVe/kdxRblvWpHYTEFJYg3eJ3QlJ/LWhV5pJ6tZGAU/HwvP/JZQFrh97a4BGw7eR
<claudietto> x9RVNxutGP+I7jUWaNAmou1I900OvvB4NCUBmgbDAmcxQ7IYtbF/j6JqSEvTzcWLw6n8nD+xdGCAg0NhP1vbFBGT3RPtO/Cn7YL7xlgMbmqBFDu1hbNPrS1/dOfXmozzWmNySUNqGKi/oBqcbLWnMhSNIAYApsqUf1jyX4nf58BcR4kQY+CAhlYgQgqE1FA3r9wkJvK3QIIfRQizCUVkFqBL/QCS8LQcYm7clka/QROqlx6JdrZArdMoLECxJcLWi2YQgf45EDrxx8kzEWpGwYsiDUAUI2D/lRJBd2HsHLmAf2t38Di3Cf0bFBmzTmTMaubezaXAwFCEMaUztY5MaNORbw5/X1
<johack> cristian_c:  http://pastebin.com/aimSw7ti
<cristian_c> johack, ls -l /media/jhk/1B8D3E390F32F4AD/android-sdk-linux/tools
<johack> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/4f1JW9zj
<cristian_c> -rw------- 1 jhk jhk     3498 feb 27 09:31 android
<cristian_c> johack, manca il permesso di esecuzione
<cristian_c> johack, come vedi solo rw
<cristian_c> invece di rwx
<johack> quindi?
<cristian_c> johack, aggiungi il permesso di esecuzione
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> johack, al limite , puoi aggiungere il permesso di esecuzione per tutti di quello script
<cristian_c> johack, anche se basta solo per il tuo utente
<johack> cristian_c: come?
<cristian_c> !permessi | johack
<ubot-it> johack: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<johack> cristian_c:  chmod 777 android??
<cristian_c> johack, in realtà, puoi aggiungere il permesso anche tramite clic destro sull'icone del file, Proprietà->Permessi
<cristian_c> johack, non importa 777
<johack> cristian_c:  non mi ha modificare cosi
<cristian_c> johack, puoi fare anche per via grafica
<cristian_c> johack, ?
<johack> cristian_c: quando seleziono i permessi modifico ma poi tornano come prima
<cristian_c> johack, poi quando?
<johack> appena clicco
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> clicchi cosa?
<johack> clicco su leggere e scrivere e ritorna come prima, cioè nessuno
<cristian_c> johack, a me sembra che i permessi di lettura e scrittura ci siano
<cristian_c> non sono scomparsi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> -rw------- 1 jhk jhk     3498 feb 27 09:31 android
<johack> cristian_c:  quando cerco di farlo per via grafica nn riesco a impostare i permessi da me desiderati, ma appena clicco per cambiare permess ritorna come prima
<cristian_c> johack, non riesci, oppure riesci ma torna tutto come prima?
<cristian_c> johack, chmod +x /media/jhk/1B8D3E390F32F4AD/android-sdk-linux/tools/android
<johack> riesco ma torna tutto come prima
<cristian_c> johack, digita il comando, per favore
<johack> ok, poi
<johack> cristian_c: perfetto adesso funziona
<johack> :D:D:D
<cristian_c> lol
<johack> cristian_c: ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> johack, ti sei perso in un bicchier d'acqua, eh
<johack> cristian_c: eh lo so, ma ancora nn mi sono molto chiari questi permessi  ;D
<cristian_c> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<cristian_c> johack, per l'sdk devi lanciare android sdk manager
<cristian_c> con ./android soltanto
<cristian_c> installi i pacchi per la tua release, se usi command line
<cristian_c> altrimenti eclipse o android studio
<johack> cristian_c: si si questomi è chiaro!!! ;D
<johack> cristian_c: come faccio a fare un pò di pulizia???
<cristian_c> johack, cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> il disco?
<johack> coviene passare alla 15.04
<johack> cristian_c: si roba inutile!!
<cristian_c> johack, ti consiglio un backup, così riorganizzi anche il tuo disco
<cristian_c> che installare le applicazioni su disco esterno non è l'ideale
<cristian_c> ahhh
<cristian_c> !pulireubuntu | segui questa guida, johack
<ubot-it> segui questa guida, johack: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<johack> cristian_c:  lo so ma 100 gb stanno diventando pochi per linux
<cristian_c> johack, tutte applicazioni sono?
<cristian_c> ma va là
<cristian_c> io ce lo faccio stare in 30 GB
<cristian_c> con tanto di applicazioni installate
<johack> cristian_c: o.O sbaglio qualcosa allora
<cristian_c> poi, ovvio, finisce lo spazio per i dati
<cristian_c> johack, di base ubuntu richiede 8 GB per l'installazione
<johack> cristian_c: quindi con 100gb dovrei stare proprio largo
<cristian_c> essì
<johack> adesso ne ho utilizzati 50
<jester-> i porni prendono spazio
<cristian_c> se ci metti i dati invece...
<cristian_c> jester-, ihihih
<johack> jester-: non ho porni :D
<jester-> ma va
<cristian_c> johack, ti consiglio di spostare i dati sull'hard disk esterno, e viceversa le applicazioni mandarle sull'interno
<davegarath> johack: usa baobab per vedere cosa sta occupando il tuo disco
<cristian_c> johack, oppure sposta i dati sulle partizioni winz
<johack> davegarath: cosa è baobab
<cristian_c> !info baobab
<ubot-it> baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 153 kB, installed size 900 kB
<davegarath> johack: un applicativo che ti mostra anche graficamente come è occupato il tuo disco
<johack> davegarath: come lo scarico?
<cristian_c> anche perché du da riga di comando è comunque lento
<cristian_c> !installareprogrammi
<ubot-it> installareprogrammi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi
<davegarath> johack: dovrebbe già essere installato
<cristian_c> johack, leggi la guida linkata
<cristian_c> johack, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/UbuntuSoftwareCenter
<johack> sarebbe analizatore del disco?
<davegarath> johack: altrimenti lo installi con sudo apt-get install baobab. leggi cmq la guida che ti ha linkato cristian_c
<davegarath> johack: sì
<johack> ho appena mandato in esecuzione vi faccio uno screen e mi consigliate cosa fare
<z8z> johack: io perferisco ncdu
<z8z> johack: i programmi come baobab mi fanno capire meno :|
<davegarath> z8z: punti di vista. baobab permette di avere le stesse info di ncdu ma ti offre anche graficamente l'opportunintà di vedere a singolo colpo d'occhio anche come sono riempite le sottodirectories. se c'è un file che sta occupando una buona porzione del disco 4,5,6 livelli di profondità lo puoi vedere subito senza seguire tutto il path
<z8z> davegarath: vero ma in realtà uso ncdu più per l'uso vincolato da tastiera che mi sa più rapido quando devo tronare indietro o entrare nelle cartelle al volo
<z8z> per alcuni programmi trovo piu comodo l'uso da tastiera piuttosto che quello da gui
<davegarath> !chat | z8z
<ubot-it> z8z: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<claudietto> buon giorno, provo a istallare ubuntu 14.04.2 su partizione a fianco di w7 . ho preparato la partizione per U. e anche una p. swap che mi ha chiesto durante l'istallazione V
<claudietto> buon giorno, provo a istallare ubuntu 14.04.2 su partizione a fianco di w7 . ho preparato la partizione per U. e anche una p. swap che mi ha chiesto durante l'istallazione
<claudietto> Ma ora dice: Non è stato definito alcun file di sistem root.  Correggere dal menù di partizionamento.
<claudietto> Devo agire nella schermata in cui si è fermata l’istallazione?
<claudietto> Nel menù delle partizioni o nella parte sottostante?
<claudietto> potete darmi un aiuto? grazie
<bip> claudietto: credo che devi rivedere il partizionamento.
<claudietto> da live?
<bip> claudietto: è sempre preferibile il live. Hai un quadro della situazione più chiara
<claudietto> ma devo usare il tasto change..., nuova tabella partizioni o sotto. device per l'stallazione del boot loader?
<claudietto> non so dove mettere mano
<johack> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/fmAxYJe6QL2Xga98v4z0 posso eliminare la cartella selezionata?
<davide> raga in ubuntu 15.04 nno c'è synaptic:)
<krabador> dadexix86, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<krabador> davide, ^
<krabador> dadexix86, sorry
<jester-> davide: basta installarlo
<davide>   pensavo foose integrato come in ubuntu 14.10
<davide> chiedo scusa:)
<krabador> davide, ma figurati
<krabador> mica hai offeso qualcuno
<dadexix86> davide, guarda che di default non c'è nemmeno in 14.10 :O
<davide> scusate .vero
<davide> lo installo..grazie:)
<davide> anche hollywood va installato
<sebius> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<sebius> installazione browser Opera
<sebius> pardon..
<walter1964> Salve a tutti!Sono nuovo o quasi si può fare qualche cosa per audio a scatti?
<krabador> " audio a scatti" ---> in che contesto, con quale ubuntu, e con che hardware
<walter1964> Grazie!Allora XUBUNTU 15.04  notebook  ASUS eeepc
<walter1964> Il notebook è un 1201 HA
<walter1964> l'audio va scatti sia vedendo youtube che Skype
<krabador> quanta ram hai ?
<walter1964> 2 gb,con xubuntu 14.04 ero riuscito ad installare GSTREAMER e modificando i parametri sentivo bene ma con 15.04 non ce la faccio
<krabador> walter1964, si puo' intervenire qualora l'audio andasse a scatti con un lettore e file audio, con youtube e skype, non ci sono margini di intervento
<krabador> walter1964, youtube, lo apri con firefox?
<walter1964> Perchè GSTREAMER non funziona più come prima?
<walter1964> Sì lo apro con firefox
<krabador> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<walter1964> Ok devo installare Chrome?
<krabador> se apri il terminale e mandi quel comando, installi chromium ed il plugin flash che usa chrome
<virtual_> Ciao a tutti
<walter1964> Ok grazie lo sto facendo rpoprio ora
<walter1964> proprio e non rpoprio......
<virtual_> qualcuno di voi ha provato kubuntu 15.04 ?
<walter1964> ...... faccio fatica con Xubuntu ....
<krabador> walter1964, con calma
<krabador> virtual_, kubuntu 15.04 ha kde 5 , che è alquanto immaturo
<virtual_> lo so, ed è per questo che chiedevo consiglio per averlo come unico sistema. Di Kde 5 ho visto immagini e qualche video e mi piace sul serio.
<krabador> virtual_, plasma 5 è in qt5 , e molto potenziale
<virtual_> attualmente lo sto provando con virtualbox
<krabador> virtual_, ma purtroppo allo stato attuale, non ti consiglierei di usarlo come sistema principale, purtroppo deve ancora maturare
<virtual_> MA quindi non c'è alcuna distribuzione attualmente che lavori bene con kde5 ?
<walter1964> Ho l'impressione che sia il settaggio della mia scheda audio che non è corretta.Ricordo che dovevo settarla (con GSTREAMER) su Analog device... ma ora non so come fare
<krabador> virtual_, è kde5 ad essere immaturo
<krabador> walter1964, l'eeepc, ha una sola scheda audio, potresti avere problemi solo se di default viene settata l'hdmi, ma non sentiresti niente
<walter1964> Comunque Chrome presenta lo stesso difetto audio
<virtual_> ok grazie.
<walter1964> Hai ragione,ma GSTREAMER mi consentiva di settare l'audio o in digitale o in analogico... :-(
<walter1964> Ciao Virtual!!!
<krabador> perchè gstreamer lo scrivi in maiuscolo ?
<walter1964> Per non far errori di battitura lo vedo meglio.... è un mondo che non conosco perdonami!
<krabador> walter1964, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> walter1964, aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> walter1964, il secondo restituisce un link, che ti chiedo gentilmente di incollare qui
<walter1964> ok
<walter1964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10912465
<walter1964> Wow...... proprio ALC 269  Analog dovevo scegliere per sentire bene l'audio!!!
<walter1964> Rileggendo potevo scegliere fra MID HDA  Intel MID ( audio a scatti) e ALC 269 Analog ( Audio perfetto)
<krabador> walter1964, è l'unica scheda audio presente
<walter1964> Sì ,ma settando gstreamer su ALC 269  Analog l'audio era perfetto,
<krabador> walter1964, gstreamer usa quella scheda
<walter1964> Credo di sì,il problema è che non trovo più gstreamer con xubuntu 15.04...... anche se ubuntu software center mi dice installato
<krabador> walter1964, cat /proc/asound/ | pastebinit
<krabador> un attimo che riavvio
<walter1964> devo copia incolla su "terminale"?
<krabador> cat /proc/asound/cards | pastebinit
<walter1964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10912810/
<krabador> walter1964, aplay -l | awk -F \: '/,/{print $2}' | awk '{print $1}' | uniq > file
<krabador> walter1964, cat file | pastebinit
<matadores> buona sera
<matadores> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matadores> chi aiuta qui?
<krabador> chi vede una domanda, e sa la risposta
<matadores> va bene ubuntu ha riscontrato un errore interno
<matadores> ma in realtà ne vedo piu di uno
<matadores> http://i60.tinypic.com/2lxt4j6.png ce ne sono anche altri
<matadores> di errori
<matadores> kabrador stai vedendo gli errori che mi da?
<krabador> matadores, dmesg | grep err > file
<krabador> matadores, sudo apt-get install | pastebinit
<krabador> matadores, cat file | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link che ti restituisce l'ultimo comando
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10913020/
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10913031/
<walter1964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10913082/
<johack> Salve a tutti, ho di nuovo il problema dei permessi su un HD esterno
<matadores> cosa è successo in sintesi?
<krabador> walter1964, hai xubuntu, hai detto?
<johack> matadores: sto installando SDK android su un HD esterno, quando lancio il comando ./android mi dice permesso negato
<jester-> sudo
<johack> stessa cosa
<matadores> scusa jack non dicevo a lei ma a krabador
<walter1964> Krabador ho installato Xubuntu con estrema soddisfazione!!!
<matadores> io sono un nuovo utente inesperto e quindi non posso aiutare  (non ho le basi)
<krabador> walter1964, allora sudo mousepad ~/.asoundrc  , incolli dentro il contenuto di questo http://pastie.org/pastes/10116595/text?key=0ztrzhiobtac44d3tzqjkw
<krabador> walter1964, salvi riavvii
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<johack> nessuno!!??
<krabador> hd esterno formattaco come?
<johack> krabador: ntfs
<krabador> johack, su ntfs leggi e scrivi , ok, ma usa in linux , file system linux.
<krabador> <johack> nessuno!!?? ---> non è un call center, in cui c'è risposta obbligata in tempo reale
<matadores> kabrador momentaneamente posso capire cosa sono questi erori per favore?
<johack> krabador: scusami :(
<krabador> matadores, vale anche per te
<krabador> matadores, journalctl -b | grep file1
<krabador> matadores, cat file1 | pastebinit
<krabador> matadores, spetta
<krabador> matadores, journalctl -b | grep error > file1
<matadores> comando non trovato
<krabador> matadores, cat file1 | pastebinit
<matadores> uguale
<krabador> matadores, di che sistema stai parlando?
<matadores> 14.04.2 ubuntu
<krabador> allora journactl non c'è
<walter1964> scusa krabador ....... ma bastava copiarlo e riavviare o serviva qualche altro comando tipo "salva"?
<krabador> <krabador> walter1964, allora sudo mousepad ~/.asoundrc  , incolli dentro il contenuto di questo http://pastie.org/pastes/10116595/text?key=0ztrzhiobtac44d3tzqjkw
<krabador> <krabador> walter1964, salvi riavvii
<krabador> <krabador> vedi cosa fa
<matadores> ok ma perchè  e apparso questo errore?
<matadores> errori*
<krabador> matadores, hai mandato una sola immagine di uno
<matadores> http://i60.tinypic.com/23l16rs.jpg
<matadores> secondo screen
<krabador> matadores, ls -la /var/log | pastebinit
<b00k3r> sera
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10913301/
<krabador> matadores, cat /var/log/apport.log | pastebinit
<krabador> matadores, cat /var/log/apport.log.1 | pastebinit
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10913321/
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10913323/
<matadores> terzo screen http://i59.tinypic.com/2e4iuqa.jpg di errori
<krabador> matadores, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<matadores> http://i62.tinypic.com/2rykagz.png
<walter1964> Ho fatto come da istruzioni ma l'audio va a tratti ....
<matadores> kabrador
<krabador> matadores, tail -f /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10913356/
<bip> matadores, tail -f /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit
<matadores> ho fatto
<matadores> ancora non appare nulla da linkare
<bip> matadores: ok :)
<matadores> brutto segno?
<matadores> deduco che piu tempo ci mette e più problemi ci sono o erro?
<krabador> matadores, ctrl c
<krabador> matadores, manda tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<bip> matadores: bloccalo, control c
<krabador> fai un pastebin a mano
<krabador> bip, eco?
<krabador> walter1964, gst-device-monitor-1.0 | pastebinit
<matadores> ha caricato 10 righe e non va avanti
<krabador> matadores, ctrl c
<krabador> matadores, dmesg | less > file2
<krabador> matadores, cat file2 | pastebinit
<walter1964> Il programma "gst-device-monitor-1.0" non è attualmente installato.
<krabador> walter1964, dpkg -l | grep  gstreamer
<krabador> walter1964, dpkg -l | grep  gstreamer > file1
<krabador> walter1964, cat file1 | pastebinit
<walter1964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10913591/
<walter1964> ....... capisco sempre meno .......
<krabador> beh, non saresti qui .
<walter1964> sì hai ragione!!! ;-)
<matadores> ma sto comando ci mette due anni
<krabador> matadores, ctrl c
<krabador> matadores, dmesg | less
<krabador> fa il pastebin a mano
<krabador> !pastebin | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matadores> anche questo richiede molto
<krabador> matadores, no, quello lo fa apparire
<krabador> lo scorri col mouse,
<krabador> copi ed incolli in pastebin
<matadores> ma si è bloccato come altro comando
<krabador> matadores, dmesg | less
<krabador> appare
<krabador> chiudi e riapri il terminale
<krabador> e mandalo
<krabador> walter1964, killall pulseaudio
<krabador> chiudi e riapri il chromium e prova di nuovo
<matadores> si bloccato a stesso punto
<krabador> !image | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<johack> Salve a tutti, collego tramite usb un HD esterno, questo viene riconosciuto una volta su 10, come mai?
<johack> cè un modo per forzare la lettura??
<matadores> fa nulla lascio stare oggi già sto troppo ingazzato come na bestia  poi vedo anche qui le cose che vanno storte(non colpa tua kabrador)
<walter1964> ....... è sempre con l' audio strappato ......
<krabador> walter1964, sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<krabador> una volta installato , aprilo
<walter1964> ok
<krabador> walter1964, una volta aperto, dimmi cosa hai in system-->gstreamer-->0.10-->default
<walter1964> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<walter1964> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<krabador> walter1964, chiudi gestori pacchetti e/o software center
<walter1964> A parte la chat non ho niente di aperto...
<krabador> walter1964, hai messo sudo?
<walter1964> Ahia 'sto SUDO mi fa sudare....
<walter1964> Scusa la profondisssssima ignoranza ma non so cosa sia....
<krabador> walter1964, sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<krabador> copialo ed incollalo nel terminale
<krabador> cosi' come lo vedi
<walter1964> ok io eseguo !
<walter1964> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<walter1964> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<krabador> walter1964, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> walter1964, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<walter1964> Sono fortunato perchè in questi giorni la mia ADSL è veloce altrimenti stavo qui un giorno intero.....
<walter1964> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<walter1964> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<walter1964> pastebinit è un pò lento...
<walter1964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10914043/
<krabador> walter1964, sudo apt-get install gconf-editor | pastebinit
<Innerina> Dove posso trovare la configurazione del touchpad in Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Innerina, unity?
<Innerina> No, sto da Fallback, ma mi serve sull'ambiente Mate perché non mi funziona del tutto...
<Innerina> Non capisco perché su Fallback riesco a cliccare direttamente sul touchpad ma non lo fa nell'ambiente Mate...
<Innerina> funziona solo lo scroll
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> Innerina, il tap?
<Innerina> Cioé?
<cristian_c> Innerina, puoi configurare con mateconf-editor, mi dicono
<cristian_c> Innerina, intanto apri lo strumento mateconf-editor
<cristian_c> se ti trovi su mate
<Innerina> Poi ho un altro paio di problemi, uno inerente Mate ed uno su Lives...
<Innerina> Cmq grazie, ora ci guardo
<cristian_c> Innerina, lives?
<cristian_c> Innerina, da mateconf-editor, desktop/mate/peripherals/touchpad
<Innerina> Programma di videoediting, non mi trova più i plugin, a quanto ho capito dev'essersi interrotto qualche collegamento per cui non li riconosce e carica
<Innerina> poi ti posto l'errore preciso
<cristian_c> !info lives
<ubot-it> lives (source: lives): Video Editing system allowing users to edit and create video. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0~ds0-1 (trusty), package size 1061 kB, installed size 4712 kB
<walter1964> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10914043/
<krabador> walter1964, rileggi il mio ultimo messaggio
<Innerina> mateconf-editor non lo trovo, è il nome del pacchetto? Il programma come si chiama?
<Innerina> (Cmq non ho Mate vero e proprio, ho installato i 2 pacchetti di base)
<Gio> Buonasera
<cristian_c> Innerina, mateconf-editor
<cristian_c> mate-conf-editor
<walter1964> credo si sia bloccato ....
<cristian_c> !info mate-conf-editor
<ubot-it> Package mate-conf-editor does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> è un fork di gconf-editor
<Innerina> ok
<Guest3385> Ho formattato una chiavetta usb e l'ho criptata con veracrypt ma adesso, quando la inserisco, mi dice che il disco  è montato ma non riesco a visualizzarlo tra  le icone a sinistra.
<cristian_c> Guest3385, con  quale sistema operativo l'hai criptata?
<walter1964> Eccomi http://paste.ubuntu.com/10914179/
<Guest3385> ubuntu 14
<cristian_c> Guest3385, hai dato un'occhiata alla documentazione ufficiale di veracrypt?
<Guest3385> no. l'ho istallato e ho proceduto
<Guest3385> fatto un danno vero?
<cristian_c> Guest3385, consulta la documentazione ufficiale
<Guest3385> ok
<Guest3385> grazie
<cristian_c> il software non è neanche presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<Guest3385> si, ma il sito lo da come multipiattaforma e da scaricare la versione per linux
<Guest3385> comunque farò come dici.
<krabador> walter1964, apri gconf-editor
<cristian_c> Guest3385, quando si scarica un programma non banale, occorre leggere le istruzioni su come utilizzarlo, di solito
<krabador> walter1964, e controlla system-->gstreamer-->0.10-->default
<Guest3385> ok
<Guest3385> grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<Innerina> C'é modo di far riconoscere a Synaptic la chiavetta usb da cui prendere i pacchetti?
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> Innerina, spiega cosa vuoi fare
<Fuxia> Ho installato silverlight ma il sistema operativo mi comunica che deve scaricare altri aggiornamenti. Cerca di scaricarli, ma si interrrompe, e mi da che non è riuscito a scaricarli. comunque il programma è installato. Ma dai siti mi compare l'avviso scaricare silverlight. che significa?
<krabador> Fuxia, pipelight
<Innerina> Ho già visto che in Synaptic non trovo alcuni pacchetti di Mate, dovrei aggiungere i ppa ma come sai, avanzando danno noie, ho provato a farli prendere da dvd ma non lo legge, dovrei tentare con la chiavetta usb che è più aggiornata...
<walter1964> perdonami .... ma dove controllo system- ect
<krabador> Innerina, fai con apt-get
<Innerina> ok
<krabador> installare pacchetti già scaricati
<krabador> se hai tutte le dipendenze di essi
<walter1964> Controllato ed è proprio come hai scritto tu
<krabador> walter1964, come ho scritto io , cosa?
<krabador> walter1964, fammi uno screenshot di quella sezione
<krabador> !image | walter1964
<ubot-it> walter1964: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Fuxia> Ce l'ho Pipelight, ma non funziona...
<cristian_c> Fuxia, contestualizza, per piacere
<Fuxia> i siti non mi leggono silverlight, wine tenta di downloadare aggiornamenti .Ho anche pipelight
<cristian_c> Fuxia, allora, come prima cosa controlla nel browser il riconoscimento del plugin
<cristian_c> Fuxia, ma hai letto la guida wiki a pipelight?
<walter1964> perdonami Krabador ma non ci riesco!Ammiro la tua pazienza e gentilezza!!!Grazie
<krabador> walter1964, tranquillo
<krabador> allora
<krabador> non riesci a fare lo screenshot ?
<walter1964> purtroppo non riesco a fare lo "Screenshot"
<davegarath> problema: ubuntu 14.04 unity. ho disabilitato i menù in alto mettendoli a finestra. gnome-terminal: disabilitato view-> show menubar. ma questa persiste. è fastidioso perché mi trappa alt-b che è fondamentale in shell per tornare indetro di una parola :)
<krabador> walter1964, premi il tasto stamp
<davegarath> suggerimenti ?
<cristian_c> davegarath, trappa?
<davegarath> cristian_c: non so la traduzione in intaliano di trap :)
<lasa81> ciao a tutti
<lasa81> ciao krabador.. sei al pc?
<krabador> lasa81, ci sono , ma tu chiedi a prescindere
<lasa81> mi volevo scusare per l'altro giorno..non so se ricordi..mi sono sconnesso e non ho piu continuato a seguirti..ho quel problema  riguardo al collegamento di ubuntu ad android lollipop su samsung s5
<davegarath> prescindere non è online ora ;)
<walter1964> https://imgur.com/WS2FqAg
<krabador> davegarath, no, non torna piu', ha avuto a discutere con cristian_c
<walter1964> Può essere che io abbia fatto tutto giusto???
<krabador> walter1964, hai fatto giusto ed è settato il device giusto
<lasa81> riepilogando...connetto con cavo usb il mio galaxy s5 con android lollipop stock a ubuntu 14.04...il cell viene rilevato..inizialmente da questa schermata https://imgur.com/FpYnMq2
<lasa81> anzi..questo errore scusate... dopodichè mi apre nautilus con ext sd e memoria interna in cui navigo senza problemi..ma quando tento di aprire un immagine  nella cartella dove vi sono le immagini scattate da fotocamera ..oppure un qualsiasi altro file..non riesco ad aprirla..
<lasa81> se però copio ed incollo quasiasi file (sia esso su sd esterna che su memoria interna) dal cell al pc essa riesco ad aprirla
<lasa81> ecco come visualizzo l'interno della cartella camera per esempio...https://imgur.com/glsTnuh
<lasa81> https://imgur.com/glsTnuh
<krabador> walter1964, allora prova a mettere audiosrc musicaudiosink con lo stesso valore di audiosink
<krabador> chiudi correttamente e riavvii
<walter1964> ultima domanda: " Perchè con xubuntu 14.04 si scrivevo da terminale Gstreamer-properties mi compariva una schermata  ora non più
<walter1964> con xubuntu15.04"
<krabador> walter1964, perchè non c'è gstreamer-properties in 15.05
<krabador> 15-04
<davegarath> ho una sessione di firefox aperta su una macchina. mi ci sono ssh izzato esportando il display. c'è modo di far partire una nuova instanza di firefox senza killare quella in esecuzione ?
<walter1964> quindi audiosrc - musicaudiosink devono avere lo stesso valore ??? Faccio un pò di confusione...
<cristian_c> davegarath, di solito con firefox &
<cristian_c> o con : comando &
<cristian_c> in casi diversi da firefox
<lasa81> niente da fare..ho provato persino ad attivare il debug usb da opzioni sviluppatore ma non ne vuol sapere di aprirmi i files dell's5.....
<davegarath> cristian_c: nope non è questione di metterlo in backgroud, lo devo convincere che deve girare in un altro contesto. lui sta cercando di agganciarsi alla sessione che sta girando nell'altro pc
<cristian_c> davegarath, forse un'altra istanza di ssh
<cristian_c> aspetta, il problema è più generale, e non legato a firefox
<cristian_c> mmm
<davegarath> ho provato con -no-remote ma non gli piace
<davegarath> cristian_c: no il problema è legato solo a firefox potrei risolvere killando il processo firefox remoto ma vorrei mantenere la sessione ho un po' di tab aperti che vorrei mantenere
<cristian_c> davegarath, firefox non ha processi separati per le schede
<cristian_c> ha un unico processo
<cristian_c> davegarath, da quel che leggo dovresti utilizzare due istanza separate di ssh
<cristian_c> client
<cristian_c> *e
<davegarath> cristian_c:  è questo il punto :) devo convincerlo a girare in un altro contesto in teoria dovrebbe fare al caso mio la -no-remote
<davegarath> ma non gli piace
<cristian_c> davegarath, cosa ottieni?
<cristian_c> davegarath, cosa intendi con 'un altro contesto'?
<davegarath> cristian_c: altro contesto intendo che vorrei che girasse per i fatti suoi senza agganciarsi alla sessione corrente
<davegarath> cristian_c: non so se mi sono spiegato ;)
<davegarath> cristian_c: cmq cerca di connettersi ad una socket di dbus che non c'è per es. in /tmp/dbus-rn5Igv5g87 gli da connection refused
<davegarath> cristian_c: non ho capito se locale o remota
<davegarath> cristian_c: ho risolto killando il processo che stava girando in remoto
<cristian_c> davegarath, beh, scusa
<cristian_c> davegarath, tu lanci una sessione ssh, fai il login e ti connetti al server ssh
<cristian_c> da lì lanci un'istanza di firefox
<cristian_c> come fa a girare per i fatti suoi?
<cristian_c> firefox
<davegarath> cristian_c: se in remoto non sta già girando firefox funziona infatti ora ho il mio firefox remoto. altrimenti cerca di agganciarsi alla sessione esistente
<davegarath> cristian_c: speravo ci fosse un modo per fargli aprire una nuova sessione qua da me
<cristian_c> davegarath, ah, capito
<cristian_c> davegarath, ora mi è più chiaro
<cristian_c> quindi lanciato dal server stesso, una sessione esistente di firefox
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<cristian_c> davegarath, bisogna cercare
<cristian_c> quindi , nessuna sessione di firefox, la crei
<cristian_c> se già esistente, non la crea e si aggancia a quella esistente
<davegarath> cristian_c: sì ma non ci riesce perché credo cerchi la socket in locale e non la trova quindi crasha
<davegarath> cristian_c: almeno questo è quello che ho capito io
<calimero_82> buonasera
<calimero_82> ho un problema con il gioco holdem presente sullubuntusoftwarecenter
<calimero_82> non me lo fa installare
<calimero_82> !paste
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10915232/
<Innerina> Qualcuno mi può aiutare con Lives? http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd447/Innerina/Images/Schermata%20del%202015-04-27%20232935_zpspltjvmxg.png
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-28
<gigirock> ls
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<virtual_> buongiorno
<ricky_> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa come installare skype sulla nuova 15.04? sto impazzendo dopo una clean install
<ricky_> ho l'icona ma non lo apre in nessun modo
<bip> ricky_: avvialo da terminale, cosa ti dice?
<ricky_> bip, uhm da terminale va è con l'icona che nn lo lancia
<bip> ricky_: da terminale, avviandolo non riscontri nessun tipo di problema? L'applicazione funziona senza problemi?
<ricky_> bip SI PARE PROPRIO DI SI
<ricky_> bip, scusate il caps
<gigirock> ricky_, 1504 unity ?
<ricky_> gigirock,  si
<gigirock> allora avvia la dashboard e scrivi sk... e apri dall'icona che appare li'
<Tdk200> Salve a tutti
<ricky_> gigirock, provo
<iugin> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno mi sa aiutare per quanto riguarda le docking station? Non ne trovo nessuna compatibile con ubuntu...
<jester-> gigirock: the ghe dropbox?
<ricky_> http://postimg.org/image/r8a6t35dp/ questa è la disto
<ricky_> distro*
<Tdk200> ho installato lubuntu su un vecchio portatile asus ma l-audio non funge. Come posso ovviare a questo inconveniente
<cristian_c> iugin, ne devi acquistare una?
<ricky_> gigirock,  bip ora sembra ok
<cristian_c> ricky_, di solito da dove lo lanciavi? Dal launcher?
<ricky_> cristian_c, si ma era come se nn prendeva il doppio click
<iugin> cristian_c: già, ma ne ho provata una (della Electricity) che diceva di avere i driver, invece non aveva nulla e aveva diversi problemi.
<ricky_> ora l'ho rilanciato da shell e pare si sia sbloccato
<cristian_c> ricky_, doppio clic? O.o
<gigirock> jester si
<cristian_c> ricky_, e mica sul launcher serve il doppio clic
<ricky_> cristian_c, con il click scusa ho pensato una cosa e scritta un'altra sorry :D
<cristian_c> ricky_, non funziona ora dal launcher?
<cristian_c> iugin, ok
<iugin> cristian_c: ne sai qualcosa te?
<cristian_c> iugin, le info erano sulla pagina del sito ufficiale?
<ricky_> cristian_c, si ora dopo il primo avvio diciamo si è sbloccato
<cristian_c> di compatibilità
<calimero_82> salve non riesco a installare hold em da lubuntu software center
<calimero_82> dice dipendenze non soddisfatte
<gigirock> !info holdem
<ubot-it> Package holdem does not exist in trusty
<iugin> cristian_c: intendi le specifiche della docking? Erano sulla pagina amazon, che linkava una pagina di un "loro" sito. Dove i driver sono aggiornati a parecchi anni fa e addirittura ho scoperto che funzionano solo per la versione USB 2.0
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> iugin, intendo sul sito ufficiale electricity, ci sono informazioni su compatibilità linux?
<ricky_> cristian_c, sto inoltre  usando una doppia gtx 760 in sli, come mi assicuro che stiano andando entrambe?
<ricky_> cristian_c, siccome ho messo osx e me ne vede solo una
<ricky_> cristian_c, volevo essere certo che ubuntu le vedesse entrambe
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10923445/ krabador
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo apt-cache searchpkg holdem | pastebinit
<iugin> cristian_c: Sinceramente non so se hanno un sito proprio del negozio, ma sulla pagina amazon avevano scritto: "Linux: Link display fornisce libreria open source. Driver è comunità scritta. Displaylink.org ha i dettagli per utenti esperti e avventurosi ". Ma come ti dicevo quella pagina che linkano non ha i driver.
<cristian_c> ricky_, macpro?
<iugin> cristian_c: Comunque la marca è Etekcity (correggo quanto scritto prima)
<jester-> ricky_: driver 346 in vivid + nvidia-cuda-toolkit dovrebbe andare
<ricky_> cristian_c,  no hackintosh
<calimero_82> krabador:  E: Operazione searchpkg non valida Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<cristian_c> iugin, era una recensione di un utente?
<jester-> o 331 nella 14.10
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo apt-cache search holdem | pastebinit
<calimero_82> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<calimero_82>  krabador
<cristian_c> ricky_, tu pretendi che le cose vadano su os x taroccato?
<ricky_> cristian_c, questa è la mia build http://www.tonymacx86.com/user-builds/157554-success-rickys-haswell-build-ga-z97x-ud7-th-rev1-0-i7-4970k-asus-gtx-760-16gb-ram-2133-ssd-drive-840-pro.html
<cristian_c> ricky_, per favore, niente warez
<cristian_c> in canale
<ricky_> cristian_c,  l'hw è osx friendly perchè no
<ricky_> k
<jester-> ricky_: osx tarocco su pc è na strunzata
<tdk200> scusate si è riavviato il pc
<iugin> cristian_c: No, descrizione del prodotto, se posso linko la pagina amazon. Ma il prodotto sono riuscito a restituirlo, ora però ne volevo trovare uno compatibile con ubuntu
<krabador> calimero_82, se sudo apt-cache search , non ha dato risutati, niente con holdem è nei repo
<jester-> ricky_: e questo canale centra come i cavoli a merenda con osx
<ricky_> jester-, per me che uso final cut pro invece di spendere 300 euro è una bomba invece
<jester-> ricky_: eh ma non tutto funza
<ricky_> jester-,  era per dire se riuscivo in ubuntu a vedere la doppia gpu ;)
<cristian_c> iugin, se devi essere sicuro, controlla sempre sul sito del produttore
<calimero_82> non ho capito krabador
<tdk200> cmq ho anche un problema all'avvio con un  mp-bios bug:8254 timer not connected to io apic
<cristian_c> iugin, se non ci sono informazioni sulla compatibilità con linux, allora devi fare ricerca sul web
<jester-> ricky_: ti ho risposto sopra
<calimero_82> è un problema del repository o mio?
<cristian_c> sul modello specifico
<ricky_> jester-,  si si visto thanks provo subito!
<cristian_c> che hai intenzione di acquistare
<jester-> ricky_: il river invidia è quasi meglio che quello winz
<ricky_> jester-, ottima news :)
<iugin> cristian_c: Grazie, la prossima volta lo faccio, il punto è che in rete non trovo nulla. Nemmeno un prodotto che specifichi la compatibilità con linux
<jester-> ricky_: ho detto quasi
<ricky_> jester-, beh è gia qualcosa
<cristian_c> ricky_, apri un terminale
<ricky_> cristian_c, CI SONO
<ricky_> ops ci sono*
<cristian_c> iugin, non trovi modelli di docking acquistabili?
<davegarath> tdk200: per il problema audio prova ad aprire un terminale e lanciare alsamixer. verifica che i volumi siano alti e che non siano in mute
<cristian_c> iugin, a quali modelli pensavi?
<jester-> invidia uno dei pochi costruttori che fornisci ottimi driver linux anche se inviso dalla comunità
<krabador> calimero_82, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/?q=holdem&op= 7
<krabador> calimero_82, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/?q=holdem&op=
<cristian_c> ricky_, digita: sudo lshw -C video
<cristian_c> ricky_, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | ricky_
<ubot-it> ricky_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ricky_> cristian_c,  k
<calimero_82> nessuna applicazione trovata
<iugin> cristian_c: cerco una qualunque docking station che come minimo mi fornisca porte usb 3.0, porta di rete e porte audio. Possibilmente anche uscita video. Non ho esigenze di alcun genere per il resto. In pratica mi va bene una qualunque docking station compatibile con linux
<ricky_> cristian_c,  eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/10923489/
<krabador> calimero_82, appunto
<cristian_c> iugin, prima di tutto, tieni d'occhio una docking, e in secondo luogo fai una ricerca sulla compatibilità
<iugin> cristian_c: te hai qualche marca da consigliarmi per stare sul sicuro?
<cristian_c> ricky_, le vede tutte e due
<cristian_c> le gtx 760
<cristian_c> sli, con driver open
<calimero_82> quindi è un prob del repository?
<ricky_> cristian_c, ottimo quindi non mi serve installare altro?
<cristian_c> ricky_, allora
<cristian_c> ricky_, per attivare lo sli, devi prima di tutto installare i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> ricky_, in secondo luogo, lanci: nvidia-xconfig
<ricky_> cristian_c, è una scheda unica che integra due gpu in sli ma credo non faccia differenza
<cristian_c> ricky_, dovresti poter impostare l'opzione sli dalla finestra di configurazione
<cristian_c> ricky_, altrimenti puoi sempre mettere mano a xorg.conf aggiungendo Option "SLI" "AA" nella sezione Screen del file
<krabador> calimero_82, quindi "è un prob" che non c'è  niente a nome "holdem" tra i software ubuntu, verifica meglio il nome
<calimero_82> si chiama pokerth krabador
<cristian_c> calimero_82, l'ho appena cercato, e l'ho già trovato
<cristian_c> calimero_82, basta che cerchi pokertk nel software center
<calimero_82> non me lo fa installare
<cristian_c> lsc
<ricky_> cristian_c, in driver aggiuntivi dice questo dispositivo sta utilizzando un driver alternativo
<calimero_82> neanche su sinaptic
<calimero_82> synaptic
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo apt-get -y install pokerth | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ricky_, sìì più specifico
<ricky_> cristian_c,  e la spunta è su in uso server X di X.Org....
<jester-> c'è holdingnuts  client for poker
<calimero_82> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10923551/
<cristian_c> ricky su quale ubuntu?
<jester-> !info holdingnuts
<ubot-it> holdingnuts (source: holdingnuts): poker client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.5-4 (trusty), package size 1530 kB, installed size 2161 kB
<cristian_c> ricky_, hai selezionato 'nvidia' dalla lista
<cristian_c> ?
<ricky_> cristian_c, ho questa situazione http://postimg.org/image/m0n4eoi1z/
<cristian_c> calimero_82, 'non me lo fa installare' è diverso da 'non lo trovo nel software center'
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  ho sempre scritto che non lo riesco a installare
<cristian_c> ricky_, seleziona il primo
<cristian_c> 346, testato
<ricky_> ok
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo apt-cache search libqt5gui5 | pastebinit
<cristian_c> nvidia 346.59, non -updates
<calimero_82> sudo apt-cache search libqt5gui5 | pastebinit
<calimero_82> scusa
<ricky_> cristian_c, ok sto facendo
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10923588/ krabador
<ricky_> cristian_c, tutto ok andato e da pallino verde
<cristian_c> ricky_, ok, apri nvidia-xconfig
<ricky_> cristian_c,  fatto
<cristian_c> ricky_, hai controllato la presenza di opzione sli?
<ricky_> cristian_c, non ne parla qui nel pannellino nvidia che si è aperto
<cristian_c> ricky_, c'è un comando che ti dice se è abilitato: nvidia-settings -q all | grep SLIMode
<cristian_c> ricky_, in ogni caso , riavvia il pc
<cristian_c> e poi si ricontrolla
<ricky_> cristian_c, ok riavvio e torno
<krabador> calimero_82, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<ricky_> cristian_c, tornato ora è ok ^^
<cristian_c> ricky_, digita: sudo lshw -C video
<cristian_c> ricky_, cioè?
<ricky_> cristian_c, cioè nvidia x server setting mi da tutte le info delle gpu
<cristian_c> ricky_, ok, anche sli?
<cristian_c> ricky_ nvidia-settings -q all | grep SLIMode
<ricky_> cristian_c, ecco il paset http://pastebin.com/fC0kwJ9c
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10923695/
<calimero_82>  krabador
<cristian_c> ok, anche l'altro
<cristian_c> ricky_, cosa risponde?
<ricky_> cristian_c,  non vedo voci relative all' "sli"
<ricky_> cristian_c, però in elenco ce ne sono due gpu quindi credo sia ok
<cristian_c> ricky_, hai digitato il comando?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ricky_ nvidia-settings -q all | grep SLIMode
<ricky_> cristian_c,  si ma nn mi fa vedere nulla
<ricky_> cristian_c,  http://postimg.org/image/qc8djlz7f/
<calimero_82> mi da problemi pure quando devo smontare la penna usb
<calimero_82> forse meglio che riformatto?
<krabador> cristian_c, sudo apt-get -y install libqt5gui5 libqt5widgets5 | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ricky_, il comando
<cristian_c> ricky_, non l'hai digitato?
<cristian_c> ricky_, ah, ok, quindi non esce nulla
<calimero_82> è da pochi giorni che sto usando il nuovo hd, forse ho preso una iso non scaricata bene krabador??
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo apt-get -y install libqt5gui5 libqt5widgets5 | pastebinit
<krabador> cristian_c, sorry
<LoZioNe> buongiorno a tutti,ho un problema con Kubuntu 14.10 e la stampa di un file,la stampante da lsusb viene riconosciuta,ma tra le opzioni di stampa mi da solo:stampa su file (pdf) o stampa su file (PostScript)
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ho regolarmente installato pokerth sulla 14.04, neessun problema
<cristian_c> +nessun
<calimero_82> allora cristian_c ho sbagliato con l installazione della iso di lubuntu?
<calimero_82> magari è corrotta?
<calimero_82> non riesco a smontare neanche le penne usb
<calimero_82> mi da errore
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10923755/ krabador
<cristian_c> ricky_, un attimo
<krabador> calimero_82, hai installato 14.04.2 ?
<calimero_82> si
<calimero_82> lubuntu 14.04.2
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, hai aggiunto la stampante alla lista?
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, sai dove si trova il gestore stampanti di kubuntu?
<LoZioNe> cristian c, la posizione la rileva: usb://Canon/MP160?serial=429AF3&interface=1
<cristian_c> ricky_, un attimo ancora
<LoZioNe> Risolto... evidentemente dovevo ricercarla ed è partita...boh?
<LoZioNe> Errore 2 -.-"
<calimero_82> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS krabador
<ricky_> cristian_c,  sono qua no problem
<cristian_c> ricky_, digita: nvidia-xconfig --busid= PCI:3:0:0--sli=AA
<cristian_c> ricky_, digita: nvidia-xconfig --busid= PCI:3:0:0 --sli=AA
<cristian_c> il secondo
<cristian_c> ricky_, digita: nvidia-xconfig --busid=PCI:3:0:0 --sli=AA
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo apt-get -y install pokerth | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ora è corretto :D
<cristian_c> ricky_, avevo cannato gli spazi
<ricky_> cristian_c,  picche http://pastebin.com/C2SFFQSS
<cristian_c> ricky_, il terzo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ricky_, digita: nvidia-xconfig --busid=PCI:3:0:0 --sli=AA
<cristian_c> avevo cannato anche il secondo
<ricky_> eheh ok
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10923871/
<ricky_> cristian_c,  unable to write provo con sudo
<cristian_c> ricky_, sì
<calimero_82> krabador:  l'ha installato
<calimero_82> e perchè prima non andava?
<krabador> calimero_82, buon divertimento
<cristian_c> lol
<calimero_82> no chiedevo perchè non andasse?
<ricky_> cristian_c,  http://pastebin.com/ZMFg3s8z
<krabador> calimero_82, la 14.04.2 ha qualche problema con la sincronia di alcuni pacchetti nel repo
<cristian_c> calimero_82, la prossima volta, leggi i messaggi di errore, e fai una ricerca
<cristian_c> prima di chiedere
<calimero_82> krabador:  è uscito un punto esclamativo vicino all orologio
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  li ho letti
<calimero_82> parlava di dipendenze
<calimero_82> non risolte
<cristian_c> appunto
<harrykar> buondi a tt :)
<calimero_82> eh ma quando cerchi di installarlo da synap doveva automaticamente installare le suddette dipendenze scusami
<krabador> harrykar, buongiorno
<calimero_82> krabador:  son successi problemi
<calimero_82> è uscito un punto esclamativo
<harrykar> ciao ragazzi!!
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<cristian_c> harrykar, ciao
<krabador> calimero_82, cat /var/log/apport.log | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ricky_, l'output ti sta dicendo che non hai un file xorg.conf
<harrykar> ciao cristian_c ,  krabador , e a todos
<krabador> :D
<cristian_c> ricky_, ma con nvidia-xconfig, puoi generarlo
<cristian_c> ricky_, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cristian_c> ricky_, generi xorg.conf e poi ripeti il comando di prima
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10923931/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10923933/ i primi due krabador
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> <cristian_c> ricky_, digita: nvidia-xconfig --busid=PCI:3:0:0 --sli=AA
<calimero_82> il cat invece mi da quest errore: cat: /var/log/apport.log: File o directory non esistente Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<cristian_c> calimero_82, i primi due comandi non restituiscono messaggi di errore
<calimero_82> no, il terzo l'ho scritto
<cristian_c> ricky_, a che punto sei?
<harrykar> krabador, dalla pagina nostrana (quell poject non piu in uso) ho scorto questa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<cristian_c> calimero_82, allora significa che non hai ricevuto messaggi di ubuntu-bug
<calimero_82> è uscito un punto esclamativo vicino all orario sulla barra
<calimero_82> che me lo inventavo?
<harrykar> pongo pur qui cmq la questione : oggetto trovare una macchina laptop con ubuntu preinstallato se qualcuno ha avuto esperienza diretta o indiretta fra marchi diversi dica pure
<cristian_c> calimero_82, no, dico che magari comunque, non si tratta di problemi con apport
<harrykar> magari partendo dalla rete distributiva italiana e poi via via andando piu lontano germania usa ecc
<revoltjonh> Salve, vorrei un'informazione. ho un pc con processore pentium 32 bit, e sto appena scaricando l'ultima versione (15.04) di ubuntu. potrà girare su questo pc, o devo scaricare una versione precedente?
<cristian_c> harrykar, facendo ricerche online, si trovano portatili con linux preinstallato, ubuntu non so
<harrykar> e magari dando precendenza a prodoti locali aziende italiane
<cristian_c> revoltjonh, se hai un pentium 4, un pentium D o un pentium M, puoi sperare di farlo girare soltanto con ubuntu
<krabador> harrykar, sul preinstallato , linux, in italia, nella grande distribuizione c'è poco niente
<cristian_c> revoltjonh, se è un pentium 3 o precedente, la vedo dura, ma dipende anche dalla ram
<cristian_c> a bordo
<harrykar> cristian_c, : finora(sono alle primissime battute) ho scorto da amazon ma loro sono dei soli Acer con del Linpus come OS
<krabador> harrykar, quei link vanno presi con le pinze, e ci sono in italia piccole aziende che fanno notebook con ubuntu preinstallato
<revoltjonh> ho un pentium M, 2 GB di ram
<krabador> harrykar, il budget, in un discorso del genere, è rilevante
<cristian_c> revoltjonh, vai comunque di lubuntu
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | revoltjonh
<ubot-it> revoltjonh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  ma tu hai abilitato i partner di canonical?
<harrykar> diciamo sul migliaio di eurozzi
<cristian_c> revoltjonh, e fai un giro prima in modalità live
<harrykar> la persona ceh ne deve usufruire non e' un power user anzi
<revoltjonh> il problema sussiste in quando è la prima volta che mi approccio a ubuntu.. non so proprio come operare :(
<harrykar> e provviene da win XP
<harrykar> quindi fra imprare Win 8 e ubuntu preferirei ubuntu
<harrykar> segurooo!!
<cristian_c> harrykar, a parte che queste domande non si fanno in -it
<cristian_c> harrykar, le puoi tranquillamente porre in -chat
<harrykar> ok crz cristian_c
<cristian_c> revoltjonh, prima di tutto scarichi la .iso di lubuntu, poi la masterizzi su un cd, infine entri nel bios e imposti il boot da cd
<harrykar> si me l'aveva detto krabador ma qu iscorgo una decina in piu di gente e non ci pensai al IT/OT (ceh son ognrant su ste cose )
<harrykar> ok vado di la buona continuaz a voi
<revoltjonh> ok perfetto..quindi annullo il download di ubuntu e vado al download di lubuntu.. posso avviare l'installazione tramite un hardisk esterno?
<ricky_> cristian_c,  eccomi provo
<cristian_c> ricky_, ok
<ricky_> cristian_c,  http://pastebin.com/G8t7nDd4
<cristian_c> revoltjonh, puoi utilizzare anche una pendrive usb come supporto d'installazione live
<cristian_c> revoltjonh, e quindi avviare l'installare su hard disk interno da supporto usb
<cristian_c> ricky_, ottimo
<cristian_c> ricky_, ora, ridigita il comando
<cristian_c> e in ogni caso riavvia il pc
<revoltjonh> ok ok.. procederò in tal senso. ritornerò non appena riuscirò a fare il tutto. grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> ricky_ nvidia-settings -q all | grep SLIMode
<ricky_> cristian_c, non mi ha dato nulla a video lanciandolo comunque riavvio e riprovo
<ricky_> cristian_c,  riavviato mi si vedeva tutto allungato... :S
<ricky_> cristian_c,  ho risolto mettendo duplica nelle impostazioni monitor
<cristian_c> ricky_, ok
<cristian_c> ricky_ nvidia-settings -q all | grep SLIMode
<ricky_> cristian_c,  stessa cosa non compare nulla in risposta nella shell
<cristian_c> ricky_, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LoZioNe> Promemoria: ricordare di torgliere i filtrini delle sigarette dal supporto carta,prima di stampare -.-"
<calimero_82> krabador:  mi da errore quando voglio smontare unità usb, è preferibile che rifaccio l installazione?
<ricky_> cristian_c,  http://pastebin.com/t2zy5Skb
<cristian_c> ricky_, l'opzione c'è
<cristian_c> nella sezione Screen
<ricky_> cristian_c,  si stavo notando
<ricky_> cristian_c,  dovrebbe essere tutto ok
<cristian_c> ricky_, ls -la /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ | pastebinit
<ricky_> cristian_c,  http://pastebin.com/3fk2t3WV
<cristian_c> ricky_, ls , non 1s
<cristian_c> ah, ok , errato io
<ricky_> eheh
<cristian_c> ricky_, dunque, non c'è la directory
<cristian_c> ricky_, quindi stai utilizzando xorg.conf
<ricky_> cristian_c,  http://postimg.org/image/joo7xkfs1/
<cristian_c> ricky_, in ogni caso, i driver potrebbero essere già stati caricati
<cristian_c> ricky_, nvidia-settings -q all | grep SLI
<ricky_> cristian_c,  niente risponde con uno /n  :D
<ricky_> cristian_c,  mi va a capo e basta
<cristian_c> ricky_, controlla se è presente l'opzione in nvidia-xconfig
<ricky_> cristian_c,  controllo
<krabador> ricky_, senza sudo , nvidia-settings -q all | grep SLIMode
<krabador> l'hai mandato?
<ricky_> cristian_c,  nn vedo la voce qua... http://postimg.org/image/jugf1bhmp/
<krabador> ricky_, guarda in x server display configuration, e x server information
<ricky_> cristian_c,  niente http://postimg.org/image/y0c9yuked/
<cristian_c> ricky_, è selezionata la prima gpu
<cristian_c> ricky_, vai in nvidia-settings configuration
<cristian_c> ricky_, ma controlla anche il menù a tendina Selection
<cristian_c> ricky_, insomma, guardaci un po'
<ricky_> cristian_c,  si ho aperto tutto e nn vedo la voce sli ma non so se è corretto cosi o meno http://postimg.org/image/o5z1wgtpt/
<ricky_> cristian_c,  non sono molti ad usare sli mi sa
<cristian_c> ricky_, ok, forse trovato
<cristian_c> ricky_, OpenGL settings
<cristian_c> Miscellaneous
<ricky_> cristian_c,  nemmeno li :S
<ricky_> cristian_c,  non vorrei che il sistema le veda entrambe le gpu ma non le sfrutti..
<cristian_c> ricky_, puoi postare una schermata?
<ricky_> cristian_c,  yes arriva
<tdk200> Ciao raga sto sistemando un asus a6t con lubuntu
<tdk200> da questo link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook/AsusA6t
<ricky_> cristian_c,  http://postimg.org/image/fb01lfrb5/167f669d/
<tdk200> mi dice che dovrebbe funzionare quasi tutto, ma io ho problemi con l'audio
<davegarath> tdk200: hai provato a lanciare alsamixer e vedere se i volumi sono ok e non muted ?
<cristian_c> ricky_, non è spuntata
<LoZioNe> tdk200:lancia alsamixer come comando,
<cristian_c> 'Enable Multi-GPU Visual Indicator'
<cristian_c> ricky_, hai lanciato con sudo?
<gigirock> tdk200, quei 'cosi' avevano sempre un bios da aggiornare................
<ricky_> yes
<cristian_c> ricky_, allora spunta l'opzione che ho riportato
<tdk200> gigirock: nn ti dico :D io il bios l'ho aggiornato e la ventola del pc va a palla
<tdk200> sta sempre al massimo
<tdk200> cmq ho aperto alsa mixer dal terminale
<tdk200> come si alza il volume??
<gigirock> tdk200, ci sono gli slider...
<tdk200> ho master 00
<davegarath> tdk200: selezioni il canale con le frecce sx e dx. con up e down alzi e abbassi
<gigirock> eh regola.... #apppalla
<tdk200> davegarath: sfortunatamente a master nn c'è la colonna per alzare ed abbassare
<LoZioNe> gigirock, lol
<tdk200> neanchea quelli che seguono maste
<tdk200> r
<tdk200> quello che posso regolare è solo pcm
<gigirock> tdk200, con f qualche cosa scegli la sk audio......
<tdk200> aspè
<tdk200> sento ilvostro invio dei messaggi
<tdk200> però in basso a dx non posso alzare dall'icona audio la stanghetta che regola il volume
<LoZioNe> tdk200,controlla che tutte le colonnette orizzontali gialle segnalino 100 come valore
<tdk200> sono su youtube e si sente tutto
<tdk200> ma nn posso regolare l'audio dall'icona in basso a dx
<tdk200> ho lubuntu 15
<gigirock> tdk200, non ti preoccupare noi parliamo piano......
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> sembrerebbe che solo il gestore del volume in basso a dx nn funga
<gigirock> tdk200, e' la sk audio di default da impostare.....
<LoZioNe> tdk200,controlla dal Controllo Volume se non è impostata la voce "silenzia"
<tdk200> nn trovo nessun controllo volume :S
<tdk200> come faccio impostazioni controllo volume mi apre il terminale
<tdk200> possibile che nn lo tengo LoZioNe??
<tdk200> gigirock: normale che parta il terminale?
<gigirock> no
<LoZioNe> tdk200, il comando alsamixer è lo stesso dell'icona controllo volume,prova a controllare da TastoDX del mouse sulla barra delle applicazioni e vedi se c'è l'opzione di controllo volume (mi sembra strano che non hai l'icona)
<gigirock> tdk200, dai un bel sudo apt-get update&sudo apt-get upgrade;reboot
<tdk200> rebot e si riavvia
<tdk200> ma nn c'era un altro gestore dei volumi?
<tdk200> poi sul terminale nn mi fa manco incollare porca la baldraccaccia zozza
<tdk200> dopo il comando upgrade Eseguito
<tdk200> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<LoZioNe> Grande Zoff che con uno script mi ha risolto 1000 problemi in risposta rapida!! ^^
<tdk200> gigirock: LoZioNe nulla da fare
<tdk200> apre sempre un terminale vuoto
<tdk200> se installo pulse audio?'
<LoZioNe> posta una schermata del terminale con lanciato il comando alsamixer da http://postimage.org/
<tdk200> http://postimg.org/image/atlrx62un/
<LoZioNe> tdk200,seleziona Master con le frecce direzionali sx dx e alza il livello del volume a 100
<tdk200> Grazie LoZioNe gia ho provato
<LoZioNe> e non va?
<tdk200> no
<tdk200> gli unici che si alzano e abbassano sono quei 3 che hanno la colonna
<tdk200> spè riavvio
<LoZioNe> tdk200, http://postimg.org/image/lz7pyjrsz/
<LoZioNe> tdk200, neanche dalla regolazione volume in basso a dx sulla barra riesci ad alzare?
<tdk200> grrr
<LoZioNe> tdk200, neanche dalla regolazione volume in basso a dx sulla barra riesci ad alzare?
<tdk200> cmq LoZioNe cosa assurda prima di spegnere e riavviare ho installato pulse audio
<tdk200> e il gestore in basso a dx si piò usare
<tdk200> ma se vado a premere controllo volume nn apre nulla sempre il terminale vuoto mi apre
<tdk200> bah
<LoZioNe> vai sul Terminale con Alsamixer aperto e premi F6
<LoZioNe> che opzioni hai come schede audio?
<tdk200> predefinita, che è l'invidia che vedi nella foto che ho uppato, e sempre nvidia sotto
<tdk200> te lo scrivo -(predefinita)
<tdk200> sotto 0 nvidia
<tdk200> sotto ancora inserisci il nome del device a piacere :D
<LoZioNe> seleziona -(predefinita)
<tdk200> fatto già
<tdk200> cmq ho installato pulse audio e se lo voglio eseguire esce questro:
<tdk200> niko@niko-A6Tc:~$ pulseaudio
<tdk200> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<tdk200> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() non riuscita.
<tdk200> io ricordo che dopo l'installazione usciva un'icona del programma nel menu ma manco c'è
<tdk200> :S
<dadexix86> tdk200, non è che stai cercando pavucontrol?
<LoZioNe> tdk200, posta lspci | grep -i audio e anche aplay -l
<tdk200> la verità come sta andrebbe anche bene Ma nn si apre il controllo volume dall'icona
<tdk200> 00:10.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10925001/
<LoZioNe> tdk200,  e anche aplay -l
<tdk200> LoZioNe: apri il link del paste sopra
<LoZioNe> riprova F6 da alsamixer (nel Terminale) e ridai 0
<LoZioNe> e riprova ad alzare i livelli volume
<tdk200> ───────────────── Errore ─────────────────┐                 │
<tdk200> │                 │Impossibile aprire il device "0" del mixer│                 │
<tdk200> │                 │File o directory non esistente
<tdk200> aspè riavvio un secondo
<tdk200> LoZioNe: ciao :D ho fatto una prova
<LoZioNe> e?
<tdk200> ho rimosso pulse audio ed è ritornato come prima in poche parole nn posso muovere il regolatore di volume in masso a dx
<tdk200> ma l'audio si sente
<tdk200> volevo fare una domanda
<LoZioNe> riprova a controllare il volume in alsamixer
<tdk200> io posso togliere alsa mixer e sostituirlo con pulse audio?
<tdk200> io ho le voci master headphone speaker  che nn si possono alzare ne abbassare. se abbasso pcm l'audio scende
<LoZioNe> se dai pulseaudio in un terminale cosa ti risponde?
<tdk200> quel messaggio di errore di prima:S cercalo sopra io adesso ho rimosso pulse audio
<tdk200> per vedere come si comportava
<tdk200> in poche parole se installo pulse audio posso muovere il volume in basso a dx
<tdk200> solo che rimane sempre alsa mixer il gestore audio,
<tdk200> se però clicco dall'icona in basso a dx impostazioni di controllo volume apre un terminale vuoto :D
<tdk200> adesso installo pulse audio da lubuntu software center e vedo
<tdk200> so instalando solo pulse audio volume control
<tdk200> sto
<tdk200> LoZioNe: ho risolto
<LoZioNe> lol
<LoZioNe> l'audio va?
<tdk200> adesso quando premo su controllo volume parte pulseaudio
<tdk200> e va meglio
<tdk200> ma se uno ha pulse audio può rimuovere alsamixer??
<LoZioNe> puoi anche mantenerli entrambi
<tdk200> ok
<LoZioNe> se usi pulse ricordati solo di regolare i valori voluma da li
<LoZioNe> *volumi
<tdk200> LoZioNe: ultima domanda per il java io so che è uscita la versione 8
<tdk200> sto facendo questo pc per una mia amica
<tdk200> vorrei installargli tutti i programmi atti a far funzionare al meglio il pc
<tdk200> java è uno di quelli :D alle volte su internet si trovano dei contenuti in java
<tdk200> e se nn partono resterebbe senza
<LoZioNe> tdk200,puoi installare l'8
<tdk200> come fare ad installare e verificare il java 8?
<LoZioNe> dai uno alla volta questi comandi:
<LoZioNe> sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<LoZioNe> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<LoZioNe> sudo apt-get update
<LoZioNe> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<LoZioNe> Per verificare la versione installata, da Terminale:
<LoZioNe>  java -version
<tdk200> aspè ma tu mi stai dando i ppa
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> io vorrei evitare i ppa
<tdk200> dicono che rompono i maroni
<tdk200> sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre questo è meglio
<tdk200> senza ppa va
<LoZioNe> tdk200, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Oracle
<LoZioNe> oppure puoi anche installarlo dal loro sito
<tdk200> java -version
<tdk200> openjdk version "1.8.0_45-internal"
<tdk200> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_45-internal-b14)
<tdk200> OpenJDK Server VM (build 25.45-b02, mixed mode)
<tdk200> è andato a buon fine??
<LoZioNe> tdk200,da Terminale vedi cosa risponde il comando java -version
<LoZioNe> 1.8.0_45-internal
<Linzo> ciao a tutti... tramite ubuntu tweak ho tolto i kernel vecchi e ogni tanto (specialmente oggi) fa il logoff da solo e prima che ritorna la possibilità di inserire la password fa schermata nera ma non riesco a capire cosa c'è scritto
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10925443/ clicca sul link
<Linzo> purtoppo la schermata nera nn riesco ad avere lo screen
<Linzo> aggiungo.. da tweak non ho tolto nient'altro, cache di Apt e le configurazioni di pacchetto
<Linzo> sono rimasti invariati
<Tovanor> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Tovanor
<ubot-it> Tovanor: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Tovanor> ragazzi una domanda al volo, stò per cambiare computer e prenderne uno nuovo con budget sui 400-500€ avete qualche consiglio da darmi?
<Tovanor> pensavo HD un SSD da 256gb e un hd interno da 1 tb
<Tovanor> per SO e storage
<Tovanor> processore intel scheda madre gigabyte
<Tovanor> e scheda video nvidia
<krabador> per montarci dentro cosa?
<krabador> come s.o. ?
<Tovanor> Ubuntu 15
<Tovanor> l'ultima versione
<sardonico> a meno di non dover giocare io lascerei la scheda video intel
<Tovanor> ho due schermi uno per scrittura l'altro per lettura
<krabador> !chat | Tovanor
<ubot-it> Tovanor: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Tovanor, questo canale è di assistenza, ed è loggato
<krabador> di là , si puo' chiaccherare tranquillamente
<Tovanor> pensavo fosse un problema tecnico scusate
<Manuelito> Ciao,ogni volta che apro o browser o altri programmi ubuntu si blocca
<Carlin0> bug nouveau
<krabador> Carlin0, non te lo dirà mai
<Carlin0> eh lo so magari gli si era impallato tutto
<Carlin0> Manuelito, hai una scheda video nvidia ?
<Manuelito> Sono con im cell ora... qualcuno sa cosa può aver creato il problema?
<Manuelito> Si
<Manuelito> Nvidia quadro
<Carlin0> installa i driver proprietari
<Manuelito> Ok...asp
<Carlin0> no io devo scappare cmq ti seguirà qualcun altro
<Manuelito> Ok.
<Manuelito> E forse è anche per quello che sopra le finestre in generale e alcune tracce in scrivania vedo che crashano
<krabador> Manuelito, per favore, apri un terminale
<Manuelito> Nn so come spiegarlo
<akis24> sera
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Manuelito> Krabador, ok
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> questi 2 restituiranno 2 link, che ti invito ad incollare qui dentro
<Manuelito> Ho un problema..come apro opera o firefox si blocca
<krabador> Manuelito, ul terminale
<krabador> solo quello devi aprire
<Manuelito> Sono da cellulare ora
<Manuelito> Ok
<krabador> aspetta allora
<Manuel> Krabador mi si è scollegato il cell sxusami...mi rimandi i sudo?
<krabador> Manuel, sudo lshw -C video | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<krabador> Manuel, lsb_release -a | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Manuel> E postebinit ?
<krabador> non serve
<Manuel> Ok
<Manuel> Ho dovuto fare un rebbot sorry
<Manuel> Reboot*
<krabador> Manuel, per favore, serve l'output di quei 2 comandi
<krabador> Manuel, altrimenti , appena accedi al pc, premi ctrl alt f2 , fai login testuale,
<krabador> e fai tutto da li
<Manuel> E se io nn avessi intastiera < .???
<krabador> Manuel, e come impartisci i comandi?
<Manuel> Asp...provo ad entrare tramite browser del portatile
<Manu2> eccolo
<Manu2> ci sono krabador
<Manu2> scusami davvero
<Manu2> cmq ora non si è bloccato, tramite "impostazioni di sistema/software e aggiornamenti/driver aggiuntivi" o cambiato driver e funzioan
<Manu2> ma cmq ripeto, quel problema della visualizzazione delle cartelle in generale e file in scrivania continuano a non vedersi bene...
<Manu2> e poi il classico problema di update http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10926637/
<krabador> classico, se prendi a martellate il sistema
<krabador> come il tuo
<krabador> Manuel, hai decine di ppa
<krabador> Manu2, hai "il classico" problema, di chi si sminchia il sistema da solo
<Manu2> mooolto probabile
<krabador> Manu2, non è probabile è scontato
<Manu2> moolto scontato
<krabador> "W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/colingille/freshlight/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found"
<krabador> !ripristino | Manu2
<ubot-it> Manu2: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Manu2> vale per tutti i problemi similari a quello che hai postato a me?
<krabador> si possono avere problemi con gli aggiornamenti, pressochè solo nel tuo caso
<Manu2> ahah
<Manu2> ahahahh
<krabador> le alternative sarebbero problemi di rete
<krabador> o quando di tanto in tanto , qualche repo è down
<Manu2> procedura di ripristino "Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Aggiorna Ubuntu XX.XX a Ubuntu XX.XX " devo mettere in entrambi i campi 14.04?
<krabador> Manu2, devi usare il supporto di installazione della distro che stai usando
<krabador> ed i campi saranno compilati
<Manu2> ok...
<Manu2> domanda, i dati personali verranno cancellati ?
<Manu2> ho appena letto... non non vengono cancellati grazie
<Luca1986> salve a tutti, due giorni fa ho installato ubuntu gnome 15.04 ma ho un problema con l'audio: non sento nulla
<AntaresK> Salve, avrei bisogno di qualche informazione riguardante un notebook dell.
<bjack> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<AntaresK> Premessa, il pc esce di con win 8.1, ed io ho installato ubuntu 14.04 in dual boot...
<AntaresK> successivamente ubuntu mi è bloccato e non si avviava piu, ho cercato di reinstallarlo, ma per mio errore ho cancellato l'intero disco ed ora mi ritrovo solo ubuntu, come posso recuperare win?? c'è qualche soluzione?
<Giorgio_P> Buongiorno, ho cambiato il modem. Ho preso un d-link DSL-2750B ma non riesco ad installarlo in mabiente Ubuntu.
<Giorgio_P> Qualcuno può darmi qualche dritta? Grazie
<bip> AntaresK: se hai cancellato l'intero HD mi sembra difficile recuperare windows.
<bip> AntaresK: in ogni caso se l'assistenza non riguarda ubunto ti consiglio
<bip> !chat | AntaresK
<ubot-it> AntaresK: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<AntaresK> ok grazie!!
<bip> Giorgio_P: di solito i modem non devono essere installati. Basta collegare il PC con cavetto ethernet e/o collegarsi in Wifi. Eventuali configurazioni basta entrare nel router. Per questi argomenti, non strettamente inerenti ad ubuntu, ti consiglio #ubuntu-it-chat e vedere se ce qualcuno libero.
<bip> !aiuto bjack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aiuto bjack'
<bip> !chiedi bjack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chiedi bjack'
<bip> !chiedi | bjack
<ubot-it> bjack: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Giorgio_P> Grazie bip. ci provo
<bjack> ok, grazie. ho installato ubuntu 15.04 ma non si sente niente
<bip> !audio | bjack
<ubot-it> bjack: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<b00k3r> sera
<bjack> <bip> ok, do un'occhiata ai link. se non dovessi risolvere, riscrivo qui?
<Giorgio_P> Ho bisogno di un supporto per la configurazione del mio nuovo modem in ambiente ubuntu. Mi hanno indirizzato qui. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie
<bjack> ho letto, ma non ho risolto (tra l'altro quelle guide non devono essere recentissime: il comando "asoundconf" non lo trova più)
<bjack> scusate, ragazzi, ma c'è qualcuno che possa aiutarmi. non mi va di aspettare 30 ore per una risposta che magari non arriverà
<Riccardone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Riccardone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Riccardone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10927889/
<Riccardone> misono perso qualche chiave PGP ??
<jester-> Riccardone: cambia il server che l'italico di defualt è bacato
<Riccardone> jester-: edito a mano /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<Riccardone> jester-: ho Xubuntu 14.04
<jester-> Riccardone: nu usa srogenti software
<Riccardone> jester-: ??
<jester-> Riccardone: sudo software-properties-gtk
<Riccardone> jester-: non esiste quel comando,esiste solo "sudo software-center"
<jester-> Riccardone: che ubuntu usi
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Riccardone: comunque ci arrivi anche da softwarre center
<Riccardone> Xubuntu 14.04.2
<jester-> Riccardone: sudo software-properties-gtk   non apre u cazzo?
<Riccardone> non ritrovo la paginetta doce impostavo i server, il tipo di software da mantenere etc etc
<Riccardone> jester-: no
<matadores> come  mai  non masterizza formato video  per lettori dvd?
<jester-> Riccardone: eh clicca su server altro srotola italia metti crazy
<matadores> ho specato cd e un cd e stato permo per oltr 2 ore solo rovinandolo
<Riccardone> jester-: sorgenti software é disabilitato!
<Riccardone> jester-: mah!
<jester-> Riccardone: sudo software-properties-gtk
<Riccardone> jester-: quel comando non esiste :(
<jester-> Riccardone: scrivi bene
<Riccardone> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10928044/
<krabador> Riccardone, scrivi softw  e mettiti a premere tab
<jester-> Riccardone: sicuro di avere ubuntu?
<Riccardone> jester-: utilizzo il completamento automatico (TAB) e dopo soft ...
<jester-> se completa il comando esiste
<Riccardone> krabador: esatto, e mi da solo -software-center e software-center-gtk3
<Riccardone> jester-: infatti
<krabador> ubuntu-gnome?
<Riccardone> aspe che pasto lsb_release
<jester-> Riccardone: fallo da sofware center
<Riccardone> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10928092/
<jester-> Riccardone: sudo apt-get install software-properties-gtk
<jester-> la 14.0.2 è un disastro
<Riccardone> jester-: software center non me lo fare, ho editato a mano source.list ed ho risolto ...
<krabador> Riccardone, ubuntu-gnome?
<Riccardone> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10928092/
<krabador> oh, mi rispondi?
<Riccardone> krabador: Xubuntu in teoria ...
<Riccardone> krabador: vedi il link
<jester-> Riccardone:  la 14.04.2 è un disastro
<krabador> Riccardone, lsb_release segnala ubuntu anche con mint
<Riccardone> krabador: ok. allora ho una Xubuntu 14.04 upgradata qualche mese con apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riccardone> jester-: io mi ci trovo abbastanza bene :)
<jester-> è tutto un bug
<Riccardone> jester-: conviene aggiornare ?
<Riccardone> jester-: perdo la LTS però ...
<jester-> Riccardone: dovresti fare 3 2 passaggi per avere la 15-04
<jester-> 2 passaggi
<Riccardone> jester-: semmai formatto il pc tanto è pressochè vuoto ...
<Riccardone> jester-: ma la 15.04 non è LTS ...
<jester-> Riccardone: spetterei un paio di mesi per la 15.04
<jester-> no lts è 15.04
<jester-> cioè 14.04
<Riccardone> jester-: qundi mi tengo la mia 14.04 :(
<krabador> software-center --- modifica --- sorgenti software
<Riccardone> jester-: verso Settembre passerò a 15.04 :)
<Riccardone> kittenberg: non è abilitato sorgenti software sotto al menu modifica ... aspe che posto una figura ...
<jester-> Riccardone: sudo dpkg -l | grep software
<Riccardone> mmm ... non mi funge nemmeno il printscreen .. ma che cavolo sta a succedere ...
<jester-> secondo ti manca roba che dovrebbe essere installata di default
<Riccardone> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10928277/
<jester-> Riccardone: infatti non è installato
<jester-> e scommetto che manca pure il cazzillo per lo screen
<Riccardone> jester-: quindi ? 1) avevo ragione io :) e 2)come lo installo ?
<Riccardone> jester-: sicuro ...
<jester-> sudo apt-get install software-properties-gtk
<jester-> e non ricordo il nome del coso screen
<Riccardone> jester-: ora va :)
<Riccardone> jester-: ora va anche lo screen ... bah!
<Riccardone> jester-: e davvero buggata la 14.04 mi sa...
<jester-> .2 è buggata
<jester-> la 1 no
<blackwolf86> salve, ho installato ubuntu gnome 15.04 e non riesco a far andare l'audio. ho provato le varie guide ma non ho risolto
<jester-> blackwolf86: impostazioni audio canale uscita
<Riccardone> jester-: come faccio invece a sapere se ho una scheda video Nvidia o Radeon ?
<jester-> Riccardone: lspci | grep -i vga
<Riccardone> jester-: grazie
<blackwolf86> scusa, non ho capito: vuoi sapere cosa ho impostato?
<jester-> blackwolf86: controlla in ipostazioni audio nel canale uscita
<jester-> se da alternative cambia
<blackwolf86> no, nessuna alternativa. aspetta faccio uno screenshot e ti mostro
<jester-> blackwolf86: terminale dai alsamixer e tira su tutti i volumi e che ci sia 00 sotto
<blackwolf86> impossibile aprire il mixer: Nessun device corrisponde
<jester-> blackwolf86: dando alsamixer?
<blackwolf86> sì
<jester-> blackwolf86: appena installato?
<Riccardone> blackwolf86: sudo alsamixer
<jester-> non è mai servito sudo
<blackwolf86> l'ho installato un paio di giorni fa
<jester-> se appena installato è venuta scrausa
<jester-> blackwolf86: aluraa, controlla md5sum della iso, se giusto rifai il dvd o usb e provi se da live suona
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<blackwolf86> non si sente nemmeno da live
<jester-> blackwolf86: se la iso ha errori l'iinstallazione è vneuta a capocchia
<blackwolf86> d'accordo ora controllo. pensavo fosse uno dei 10.000 bug
<epizefiri> ciao bellerrimi
<blackwolf86> jester, scusa il ritardo della risposta, hai ragione l'hash è completamente diverso
<blackwolf86> 4fb3c08901409ad9e080d4c93258500f
<jester-> blackwolf86: riscarica, ricontrolla e rifai la live
<blackwolf86> ok. però, che tu sappia, la 15.04 ha bug audio?
<jester-> blackwolf86: non mi risulta
<jester-> blackwolf86: poi si sa che non tutto l'hw è linux digeribile, roba troppo vecchia o troppo nuova puo non avere completo supporto
<krabador> non chiedetegli il nome
<jester-> eh o P4 o una bestia ultimo grido
<krabador> blackwolf86, facendo un supporto di installazione, che sia dvd o pendrive, puoi caricare la sessione di prova, "sessione live" e provare tu stesso
<blackwolf86> ok, jester, grazie mille. casomai avessi ancora bisogno a che ora ti colleghi di solito?
<jester-> blackwolf86: non ho orari precisi
<jester-> dipende da come butta il lavoro
<nome> xx
<blackwolf86> d'accordo ;-) buon proseguimento e grazie ancora.
<Nonnoweb> q
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest81854> salve, ho già cercato in rete quanto sto per chiedervi non risolvendo: ho appena installato ubuntu 15.04, installato gnome shell ed entrato nella sessione "gnome classic"
<Guest81854> ho necessità di: 1) editare i pannelli (rimuovere, spostare, aggiungere)
<Guest81854> 2) nella barra sotto poter spostare da una parte all'altra le miniature delle applicazioni aperte
<Guest81854> potete darmi supporto?
<Alfasus> salve a tutti
<vittorio> salve a tutti. con chi posso parlare per avere un supporto tecnico?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | vittorio
<ubot-it> vittorio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vittorio> il pc si spegne improvvisamente usando ubuntu 14.04 lts
<vittorio> qualcuno sa quale possa essere il motivo? le schede ram non sono danneggiate
<Carlin0> vittorio, sinceramente escludo che possa dipendere dal sistema operativo
<Carlin0> sembra + un problema di hardware
<vittorio> il pc è "sano". ha avuto vista fino alla settimana scorsa e non m'ha dato mai questo problema, aveva anche ubuntu 12 lst e neanche lo faceva. ho controllato la compatibilità sul sito e doveva andare bene ma possiamo controllarla insieme se qualcuno può essermi d'aiuto
<vittorio> windows vista
<Alfasus> sto scrivendo da un altro kubuntu che è installato su un altro disco dello stesso pc
<Alfasus> salve a tutti
<Alfasus> uso kubuntu. in fase di avvio il sistema non riesce a montare la home che ho su una partizione distinta dalla root. non so come procedere.   sto scrivendo da un altro kubuntu che è installato su un altro disco dello stesso pc.
<krabador> Alfasus, quando hai installato quella kubuntu, hai indicato la home separata come punto di mount /home ?
<krabador> da errori?
<Alfasus> krabador, non ricordo come l'ho installata perchè l'ho fatto anni fa.
<krabador> Alfasus, monta la root di quella kubuntu, apri /etc/fstab
<krabador> e fa un pastebin qui
<krabador> !pastebin | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alfasus> krabador, non arrivo nemmeno a fare il login
<krabador> Alfasus, riporta errori?
<Alfasus> krabador, sì. mi dice che ci sono errori con /home e mi propone fra le altre cose di fare un mount manualmente. cosa che io non so fare.
<krabador> Alfasus, allora, se adesso hai caricato un'altro sistema nello stesso disco
<krabador> apri il terminale, manda sudo fsck /dev/sdxx
<krabador> dove xx sono la lettera corrispondente al disco
<krabador> ed il numero della partizione
<Alfasus> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10930373/
<krabador> Alfasus, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<vittorio> il pc si spegne improvvisamente usando ubuntu 14.04 lts
<vittorio> qualcuno sa quale possa essere il motivo? con altri sistemi operativi non fa questo problema
<vittorio> salve a tutti
<krabador> vittorio, scarica la iso di ubuntu 15.04, fa un supporto di installazione, mandalo in sessione di prova, e fa una prova per qualche ora
<vittorio> ok kreabador. grazie
<Alfasus> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10930381/
<krabador> Alfasus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10930373/  ---> hai mandato  sudo fsck sudo fsck /dev/sdb3
<krabador> quanti ce ne metti ancora?
<krabador> e ce la fai a mandare <krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit    , delle 23:23 ?
<Alfasus> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10930410/
<krabador> Alfasus, posso chiederti come mai
<krabador> hai mandato il pastebin
<krabador> di un comando che restituisce un link pastebin?
<Alfasus> Krabador, ho seguito pedissequamente le tue istruzioni. così credo. non sto capendo cosa faccio. cerco di seguire le tue indicazioni.
<krabador> Alfasus, allora rileggi "pedissequamente" i comandi indicati, e verificali con quelli che hai mandato
<krabador> uno te l'ho anche segnalato
<Alfasus> krabador, ho capito l'errore che ho commesso. ti chiedo scusa.
<krabador> posta il pastebin del comando corretto
<krabador> se puoi , prima dei prossimi 10 min
<Alfasus> Krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10930576/
<krabador> Alfasus, smonta la partizione
<Alfasus> Krabador, per cortesia dimmi come si fa
<krabador> Alfasus, non lo usi mai linux, vero?
<krabador> sudo umount /dev/sdb3
<krabador> ma si deve fare solo da live, o da un'altro sistema che non usa quella partzione
<krabador> una volta smontata, rimanda il comando
<Alfasus> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10930612/
<krabador> Alfasus, monta la root di quel sistema, apri con un editor di testo il file /etc/fstab , e fa un pastebin
<Alfasus> krabador, scusami, ma non uso mai i comandi di linux, mi limito ad usare gli applicativi. come si monta la root? grazie
<krabador> Alfasus, ti sta crescendo il naso
<krabador> Alfasus, sudo mount /dev/sdxx /daqualcheparte
<Alfasus> krabador, se ho capito bene devo montare la root del sistema che non va e nella root si trova il file /etc/fstab. è così?
<krabador> Alfasus, leggi il messaggio delle 23:14
<krabador> per ricevere assistenza su un sistema , servono informazioni su quel sistema, non su di un altro.
<Alfasus> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10930812/
<krabador> Alfasus, ok, chiudi editor con fstab, smonta root, e riavvia
<Alfasus> krabador, Risolto. GRAZIE. Buonanotte e scusa l'ignoranza. Si è presentato un altro problema: non riesco a fare gli aggiornamenti. Per stanotte basta così. Di nuovo grazie e buonanotte.
<krabador> Alfasus, bene
<krabador> Alfasus, apri un attimo il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> e vediamo subito se ci sono problemi
<Alfasus> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10930997/
<krabador> Alfasus, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Alfasus> Krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10931039/
<bip> Ciao a tutti
<matadores> salve
<matadores> ho installato kubuntu
<matadores> e audio non posso regolarlo e ne spehnerlo e schermo quando apro una qualsiasi finestra fa strano
<bip> matadores: in che senso non puoi regolarlo ne spegnerlo?
<matadores> l'audio
<matadores> abbassare alzare e disattivare  audio
<bip> matadores: da terminale dai alsamixer
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-29
<matadores> e come ci faccio a capire
<matadores> ma chi italiano ha aggiornato sto kubuntu
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> buon girono
<matadores> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10936275/plain/ qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<PrSve> ragazzi ho un problema con flash, firefox non sembr rilevrlo...
<Carlin0> PrSve, come hai installato flash ?
<deshack> ciao a tutti! Qualcuno ha problemi con LibreOffice 4.4.2-0ubuntu1 su vivid?
<deshack> a un mio collega capita che selezionando del testo in Writer si blocca il pc
<Carlin0> deshack, ha una scheda nvidia il collega ?
<deshack> Carlin0: geforce g102m
<Carlin0> ha installato i driver proprietari ?
<deshack> Carlin0: mi sa proprio di no
<Carlin0> è un bug dei nouveau
<deshack> figo! grazie Carlin0
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Carlin0> scappo
<PrSve> normale installa Carlin0 sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ma fino a ieri funzionava
<PrSve> installa>>>installazione
<Carlin0> PrSve, devo scappare cmq se fino a ieri funzionava magari ieri è successo qualcosa  ...
<PrSve> sto provando a installare questo pacchetto adobe-flashplugin... spero risolvi il problema
<Carlin0> PrSve, è lo stesso pacchetto
<Carlin0> bai
<Carlin0>  /away
<PrSve> cia'
<PrSve> ragazzi ho un problema con flash, firefox non sembr rilevrlo...
<mica> Hello! I have a problem
<mica> I tried to install ubuntu on my windows
<mica> I've saved the file to a CD
<mica> After the downloader is an error in the root
<mica> I do not know how
<ricky_> ciao a tutti qualcuno che ha fatto partire teamviewer con la nuova 15.04?
<matadores> buon giorno
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ricky_> k
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10936275/ questo ti basta bot?
<matadores> kubuntu e tutto un bug su toshiba satellite
<matadores> in piu schermo quando tocco cartelle sfarfalla solo oggi sono riuscito ad alzare e abbassare volume e mettere senza suoni , zip non mi funziona ho anche cercato di seguire la  guida per usare tramite terminale ma nulla
<teresa> salve a tutti
<Guest72366> scusate il sistema mi dava un errore esiste un comando che mi scansiona il sistema ? grazie
<Guest72366> nessuno risponde va be scusate
<ufalc> salve gente, mi hanno istallato una versione di ubuntu 13.10 antonio cantaro.... vorrei aggiornarlo...chi mi helpa?
<Guest72366> ufalc fa da solo
<ufalc> in che senso?
<Guest72366> ufalc li fa da solo appena lo colleghi
<ufalc> no
<ufalc> non lofa
<ufalc> mi dice che gli aggiornamenti non sono piu disponibili
<Guest72366> forse perche una versione datata? qui non so risponderti
<ufalc> ok, grazie (y)
<ricky_> ho un problema da quando ho messo i driver proprietari per la nvdia gtx 760 in sli
<ricky_> ora mi compare sul desktop la serigrafia 2x AA
<ricky_> come lo rimuovo?
<eddy> buongiorno a tutti ho problema quando aggiorno la distro mi da questo errore Impossibile recuperare http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/multiverse/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<bip> eddy: prova a cambiare sorgente da cui scarichi
<eddy> come devo fare grazie
<bip> !Repository | eddy
<ubot-it> eddy: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<krabador> eddy, saucy salamander 13.10 è fuori supporto da mesi
<krabador> e i repo sono offline
<eddy> come aggiungere i nuovi grazie
<krabador> eddy, non la apri da piu' di un anno questa ubuntu , vero?
<eddy> ho la stessa distro su pc fisso e quando aggiorno non da errore
<krabador> eddy, entra qui dal pc fisso
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get update ,e fa un pastebin del risultato
<eddy> di tutto
<eddy> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com saucy/universe Sources                           404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80] Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com saucy/multiverse Sources                         404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80] Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com saucy/universe i386 Packages                     404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80] Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com saucy/multiverse i386 Packages                 
<krabador> !pastebin | eddy
<ubot-it> eddy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> usa questo per tutto il contenuto
<blackwolf86> timer
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<N3mo> 'giorno/sera
<N3mo> attraverso il comando "sensors" si possono vedere le temperature degli HDD oppure che altro comando bisogna usare?
<jester-> se hai installato e configurato sensorsd
<jester-> e se i driver del kerne supportao 100% ls tua piastra
<N3mo> vicibox:~ # sensorsd
<N3mo> If 'sensorsd' is not a typo you can use command-not-found to lookup the package that contains it, like this:
<N3mo>     cnf sensorsd
<N3mo> èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèé?
<jester-> nemo leggher quello che ti si scrive?
<N3mo> ghe mi na capra!
<jester-> [15:06:06] <jester-> se hai installato e configurato sensorsd
<N3mo> io quando diedi sensors per la prima volta mi fece tutta una procedura in automatico, credevo funzionasse ufguale :D
<N3mo> Il programma 'sensord' è pressente nel pacchetto 'sensord', che è installato sul tuo sistema.
<N3mo> Il percorso assoluto per 'sensord' è '/usr/sbin/sensord', quindi per avviarlo potrebbero essere necessari i diritti di super utente (es. root)
<N3mo> ecco forse ...
<N3mo> hddtemp
<N3mo> ops :D
<widecurio64> salve a tutti, avrei intenzione di installare microsoft office su kubuntu 14.10, ma non ho wine
<jester-> widecurio64: installalo e controlla sul sito wine se msoffice è supportato
<widecurio64> ok, ma come installo wine?
<jester-> se non hai un pc ciofeca fai prima a installare winz su macchina virtuale
<jester-> da software center lo iinstalli
<widecurio64> ma sul software center non c'è
<jester-> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<widecurio64> c'è winetricks sul software center, installo quello?
<jester-> widecurio64: devi abilitare i repo extra da sorgenti software cioè parteners e indipendenti
<jester-> da software center
<widecurio64> ok
<jester-> poi nel terminale sudo apt-get install wine
<widecurio64> ok, lo sta installando
<jester-> widecurio64: non vedo office https://appdb.winehq.org/
<widecurio64> ok
<widecurio64> quindi metto win su macchina virtuale
<jester-> quanta ram e che cpu?
<widecurio64> 8 GB di ram e CPU quad core i5 da 3GHz
<jester-> va benissimo,
<jester-> widecurio64: 4.10?
<jester-> 14.10
<widecurio64> si, Kubuntu 14.10
<jester-> virtyalbox e meglio ancora vmware player che è pure gratis
<jester-> virtualbox
<widecurio64> ok, ma qualcuno sa come rimediare all'errore
<widecurio64> Codice 'uscita:
<widecurio64> VBOX_E_INVALID_OBJECT_STATE (0x80BB0007)
<widecurio64> Componente:
<widecurio64> SessionMachine
<widecurio64> Interfaccia:
<jester-> widecurio64: SE INCOLLI piu di 3 righe in canale il bot prima ti chiccca poi ti banna
<widecurio64> me ne sono accorto
<jester-> widecurio64: l'errore lo riscontri facendo?
<widecurio64> no, ho incollato la cosa sbagliata, aspetta che uso pastebin
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10940935/
<jester-> widecurio64: c'è qualcosa da abilitare nel bios
<widecurio64> eh, ma non trovo nessuna voce corrispondente nel bios
<jester-> widecurio64: meglio prenderlo da qui https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<jester-> sia la app che le exstension
<widecurio64> no, il programma va, ma l'errore me lo da solo con vm a 64 bit
<jester-> widecurio64: vedi se nel bios c'è qualcosa circa le macchine virtuali
<widecurio64> questo è il mio bios: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10940997/
<widecurio64> cioè, è simile, aspetta che lo trovo
<cristian_c> widecurio64, basta la prima immagine per trovare l'opzione
<cristian_c> http://www.asus.com/websites/global/products/Dtrwyo6uHKZoKqxQ/img/mode-2.jpg
<widecurio64> ecco, questa è la mia, scusate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10941029/
<cristian_c> widecurio64, stesso discorso
<cristian_c> http://www.asus.com/it/Motherboards/H97PRO_GAMER/websites/global/products/f9o0JrcMmQK1vKKv/img/mode-2.jpg
<widecurio64> cioè, quale voce?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, sei andato in Advanced?
<cristian_c> (mi pare che i pc abbiano anche un manuale, in caso di dubbi)
<widecurio64> no
<cristian_c> widecurio64, allora fallo
<widecurio64> ok, lo farò
<georgebraghin> Salve, ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu sul mio notebok
<georgebraghin> *notebook
<georgebraghin> Potete aiutarmi?
<LoZioNe> Buonsalve,ma si da anche supporto per problemi con la stampante qua? :)
<Mr_Pan> LoZioNe, si se esponi che problema hai
<LoZioNe> iep! scusate,maledetto telefono...allora problema Canon Pixma MP160,ho ricaricato le cartucce e seguito la procedura del reset.All'avvio della stampante continua a rilevarmi la cartuccia vuota e rimanda l'errore E5
<LoZioNe> c'è un modo per disinibire o evitare il controllo del livello delle cartucce?
<beppapig> ciao
<LoZioNe> ciao beppapig,
<Pool> Salve, io avrei messo ubuntu 14.04 lts in dual boot su un  hp pavilion dv5 1107el
<Pool> funziona tutto tranne il wifi
<Pool> potete aiutarmi? grazie in anticipo
<krabador> Pool, apri il terminale
<krabador> sei connesso con quel pc adesso, tramite cavo?
<Pool> no, sono con un altro
<Pool> ma ce l'ho acceso
<krabador> Pool, se attacchi il cavo lan al notebook
<krabador> puoi installare i driver per il wireless
<krabador> in meno di un minuto
<Pool> ah, ok devo andare in driver aggiuntivi e fa da solo?
<krabador> prima posta qui il risultato di sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> in modo da essere sicuri
<krabador> !pastebin | Pool
<ubot-it> Pool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pool> Mi da tutte le specifiche della scheda mi sembra di capire
<krabador> ti dice con precisione che scheda hai. Se hai collegato il pc a scheda di rete, puoi fare sudo apt-get install pastebin
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo, non il precedente, ho mancato -it finale
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo restituisce un link, che puoi copiare qui
<Pool> grazie mille !
<krabador> Pool, ci sei ?
<Caterpillar> raga
<Caterpillar> ma il mantainer di Darktable ha finalmente aggiornato il software alla 1.6?
<Caterpillar> non ho ubuntu, nn posso controllare
<cristian_c> Caterpillar, controlla su packages.ubuntu.com
<Caterpillar> thx
<krabador> Caterpillar, darktable (1.4.2-1build2)
<Caterpillar> madonn
<Caterpillar> ancora
<Caterpillar> ...
<Caterpillar> uff
<krabador> in vivid, la 15.04
<cristian_c> !enter | Caterpillar
<ubot-it> Caterpillar: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Caterpillar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=darktable&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<Caterpillar> come mai non esce fuori alcun risultato per la 15.04
<krabador> Caterpillar, hai selezionato "any" ?
<Caterpillar> Search package directories
<Caterpillar> Search on Package names only
<Caterpillar> ah dannazione
<krabador> distribution - any
<Caterpillar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/darktable
<Caterpillar> che roba è Ubuntu MOTU Developers (Mail Archive)
<krabador> Caterpillar, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=darktable&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Caterpillar> MOTU Developers sta per?
<krabador> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU#About_the_MOTU
<krabador> "This is the team which takes care of universe and Multiverse and universe components in ubuntu"
<Pool> Scusa adesso ci sono, collego il computer e torno
<Caterpillar> krabador: quindi non c'è un tizio che si è fatto carico del pacchetto, è come se tutti potessero metterci mano
<krabador> all'interno del team si divideranno il lavoro
<Caterpillar> il fatto che quella versione è vecchia, instabile, ecc.
<krabador> Caterpillar, seguono delle linee, con cui allineano il parco software
<krabador> anche in jessie 1.4.2-1+b3: amd64 i386
<Caterpillar> si ma ubuntu mica è debian
<Caterpillar> dovrebbe avere la 1.6
<krabador> ubuntu non è debian, ma ha dei feature e software freezes
<Caterpillar> krabador: beh si, ma non durano 12 mesi
<krabador> Caterpillar, ma bloccano il software nella data del freeze
<krabador> dopodichè il team fa mantenimento di sicurezza
<krabador> Caterpillar, il 19 febbraio ubuntu 15.04 , ha avuto il feature freeze ed il debianimportfreeze, smettono di avanzare tutti i pacchetti che non siano kernel e ambiente grafico
<krabador> Caterpillar, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<Pool> ok sono da ubuntu ora
<krabador> Pool, apri terminale
<Pool> e mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<krabador> Pool, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Pool, sei collegato con il cavo?
<Pool> si
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Pool, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<Pool> 14.04 lts
<Pool> 32 bit
<krabador> Pool, quando hai installato, se posso chiedere?
<Pool> Ah aspetta
<Pool> ho la batteria a tampone che non tiene piu conto della data, puo essere che per questo non scarica?
<krabador> Pool, la data puo' dare diversi problemi
<krabador> Pool, software-properties-gtk
<Pool> sul terminale?
<krabador> si
<krabador> spunta tutte le voci nella tab "software per ubuntu"
<Pool> fatto
<krabador> nel senso che devono essere tutte selezionate
<Pool> si erano gia tutte selezionate
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Pool> ok lo sta facendo adesso
<Pool> fatto
<krabador> Pool,  sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Pool> te lo invio?
<krabador> è il motivo per cui è stato installato pastebinit
<krabador> inviarlo qui
<Pool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10943785/
<krabador> :)
<krabador> Pool, perfetto allora, sempre software-properties-gtk
<krabador> seleziona l'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> segnala cosa ti appare
<Pool> ok ci sono i driver nvidia per la scheda video
<Pool> e molti altri
<Pool> broadcom
<krabador> installa il broadcom
<Pool> e avermedia
<Pool> l'ha fatto
<krabador> Pool, allora, già adesso dovrebbe funzionare,ma riavvia
<Pool> ok
<Pool> Funziona !! Grazie mille !!!
<krabador> bene
<edf> buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con le cartelle condivise. Ho creato su un altro pc una cartella in rete con win non capisco come accedervi da un altro pc con ubuntu
<cristian_c> edf, devi collegarti tramite samba
<jester-> edf: e configurare la ondivisione con samba-system-config su tutti i pc
<offo> ciao a tutti
<offo> ho comprato l'offerta della tim 20gb con modem 4glte
<offo> pero' se collego il modem al pc via cavo, viene letto ma non installato e poi non riesco ad usufruire del servizio tim vision
<offo> potete aiutarmi?
<jester-> offo: il router non si installa, si collega a telcaz per i cazzi sui
<offo> grazie mille in anticipo!!!!
<jester-> offo: non so circa la tv via cavo
<jester-> entra nel ruttere e vedi se è collegato
<offo> beh sulle istruzioni e' scritto di installare il modem collegandolo via usb e dopo dovrebbe automaticamente aprirsi anche tim vision
<jester-> offo: http://192.168.1.1
<jester-> offo: forse in winzoz lo fa in automatico
<offo> jester
<jester-> per linux dovresti sentire l'assistenza teleaazz e un router normale non è usb ma ethernet
<offo> winzoz....telcaz....che roba e'???
<jester-> offo: = telecom e windows
<offo> ahahha
<offo> si in windows lo fa in automatico
<jester->  offo quindi telofona all'assistenza telecom e senti se liux è supportato
<offo> quindi con ubuntu non si puo' fare???
<offo> ok ok
<offo> ricevuto
<offo> cmq il router si collega al pc esattamente come una chiavetta, con un cavetto usb
<jester-> offo: il router ethernet non ha problemi, il tuo per la tv cavo non so devi sentire il  187
<offo> ok ok
<offo> grazie mille
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-30
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con la luminosità dello schermo, ossia non me la fa cambiare manualmente dalleimpostazioni di sistema-luminosità, quando la abbasso mi resta uguale, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> giorno
<b00k3r> giorno
<revoltjonh> salve community.. ho 2 problemi a riguardo di lubuntu
<revoltjonh> 1: non visualizzo l'icona di lubuntu all'avvio del pc (è normale); 2: non riesco a creare il collegamento del cestino sul deskstop
<akis24> revoltjonh: se carica regolarmente nessun problema
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<revoltjonh> si si carica regolarmente.. quanto al collegamento del cestino? ho fatto l'identica procedura per l'icona della home, ma per il cestino non funziona
<revoltjonh> ho messo questo codice: [Desktop Entry]
<revoltjonh> Type=Application
<revoltjonh> Icon=user-trash
<revoltjonh> Name=Trash
<revoltjonh> Name[it]=Cestino
<akis24> eh
<indeciso> buongiorno a tutti
<indeciso> qualcuno che mi possa dare una mano ?
<akis24> !qualcuno | indeciso
<ubot-it> indeciso: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<indeciso> ok
<indeciso> possiedo un acer aspire one d255 processore Intel Atom N550 con memoria cache L2 di 512 KB è affiancato da 1GB di memoria RAM
<indeciso> quale versione mi consigliereste ?
<akis24> indeciso:  lubuntu viste le caratteristiche del pc
<indeciso> versione 32 o 64 bit ?
<akis24> indeciso: 64 bit credo quel processore lo supporti
<jester-> indeciso: dovrebbe tirare la 64bit
<indeciso> dato che ho scaricato già la 32 bit... se installassi la 32 bit andrebbe più veloce rispetto la 64 ?
<jester-> indeciso: visto che hai meno di 4 gb ram va benissimo anche la 32
<indeciso> ok altra cosa
<indeciso> ho letto di una distro chiamata
<indeciso> elementary os
<indeciso> che ne pensate ?
<davegarath> !chat | indeciso
<ubot-it> indeciso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> indeciso: che non trattiamo argomenti al di fuori delle ubuntu ufficiali ma col pc che hai non hai tanto da scegliere
<indeciso> capisco
<indeciso> perdonate l'errore XD
<indeciso> grazie mille per l'aiuto
<lubuntu68> Salve ho un problema con installazione di lubuntu sul mio pc fisso dual core
<jester-> !dettagli | lubuntu68
<ubot-it> lubuntu68: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<lubuntu68> Quando installo scelgo di cancellare il volume e spunto le due caselle di lvm e crittografia
<jester-> lubuntu68: pessima idea crittograare
<lubuntu68> tuttavia il programma non va avanti dicendomi di aver trovato uno swap non sicuro
<jester-> si sminchia ogni 2 x 3
<jester-> lubuntu68: formatta la swap e che sia di dimensioni adeguate = gradezza della ram installata
 * bip Back!
<lubuntu68> quindi ho ricominciato l'installazione senza crittografare
<jester-> lubuntu68: mettila su normale ext4 e non crittografata
<lubuntu68> ma l'installazione mi è andata in crash
<lubuntu68> ho inviato il report
<lubuntu68> ed ho di nuovo cliccato su install lubuntu 15.04
<jester-> lubuntu68: controllato md5sum della iso prima di fare il cd o usb?
<lubuntu68> questa volta
<lubuntu68> è andato tutto per il meglio ovviamente senza crittografare
<jester-> !md5sum | lubuntu68
<ubot-it> lubuntu68: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jester-> lubuntu68: se è andata per il meglio quale è o problema
<lubuntu68> mi chiedo come mai la prima volta che ho installato mi ha crashato  mentre la seconda è andata per il meglio ?
<jester-> lubuntu68: boh ma che importanza ha
<lubuntu68> non vorrei che ci siano ripercussioni sulla sicurezza o stabilità del sistema
<lubuntu68> solo per tale motivo
<lubuntu68> non vorrei che ci siano ripercussioni sulla sicurezza o stabilità del sistema
<lubuntu68> non vorrei che ci siano ripercussioni sulla sicurezza o stabilità del sistema
<lubuntu68> jester: il motivo è che non vorrei che sia compromessa la stabilità o sicurezza del sistema operativo
<z8z> lubuntu68: hai controllato che la ram sia ok?
<ricky_> ciao a tutti come abilitare il desktop cubico?
<ricky_> ho installato compiz su 15.04 ho gli effetti delle finestre tremolanti ma non ruota
<z8z> lubuntu68: può dipendere da IO con ram o disco fisso...per questo esistono le ram ECC
<jester-> ricky_: è roba obsoleta
<ricky_> jester-, mi smonti sempre tutto :D
<jester-> ricky_: compiz è morto
<LoZioNe> ricky_,apri le impostazioni di Compiz e nel campo di ricerca scrivi cubo
<lubuntu68> z8z non ho capito di cosa parli
<lubuntu68> non sono molto ferrato
<LoZioNe> Intanto buongiorno a tutti :)
<ricky_> LoZioNe, lo abilito ma non ha effetto
<z8z> ricky_: del perche la prima volta ha dato problemi e la seconda no
<LoZioNe> ricky:,driver video installati e funzionanti?
<z8z> lubuntu68: del perche la prima volta ha dato problemi e la seconda no
<ricky_> LoZioNe, si è una doppia gtx 760 in sli
<ricky_> z8z, mi funziona al 50% effetti su finestre si desktop che ruota sul cubo no
<z8z> ricky_: devi aver settato il desktop con più di 2 workspaces per farlo funzionare
<ricky_> z8z, sai dirmi dove abilitare le "facciate"
<LoZioNe> quoro z8z
<z8z> ricky_: credo dalle impostazioni del desktop di ubuntu.... non da compiz per quello che ricordo di ubuntu
<ricky_> z8z, uhm capirai è come cercare un ago in un pagliaio :S
<LoZioNe> ricky_Nella finestra di dialogo del programma selezionare la voce "Desktop" e spuntare le caselle di controllo degli effetti "Desktop cubico" e "Ruota cubo". Il gestore chiederà di disabilitare "Desktop Wall" e di ridurre il numero delle scrivanie virtuali da quattro a uno
<lubuntu68> z8z altra domanda esistono virus per lubuntu ?
<z8z> lubuntu68: la domanda implica che non hai idea di cosa sia un virus
<ricky_> sono riuscito ad abilitarlo ma ne ha solo 2
<z8z> lubuntu68: i virus esistono se qualcuno li crea
<ricky_> in aspetto comportamento c'è solo la spunta per abilitare gli spazi di lavoro ma non quantifica quanti
<lubuntu68> effettivamente no :D volevo solo sapere se lubuntu ha bisogno di antivirus
<z8z> lubuntu68: se usi solo programmi presi dal repositorio ubuntu no
<ricky_> http://postimg.org/image/tk8ehjd0b/ ecco qua
<z8z> lubuntu68: se hai intenzione di installare roba presa in giro da terze parti si
<lubuntu68> se per sicurezza volessi farlo che antivirus mi consiglieresti ?
<ricky_> uhm nessuno?
<z8z> lubuntu68: clamAV ma non vedo perchè dovresti farlo :D
<lubuntu68> Andrebbe bene anche avira antivir ?
<ricky_> ho risolto per il desktop andava attivato da geneal settings in compiz
<ricky_> general*
<z8z> ricky_: ottimo :)
<luca90> ciao come mai le icone sulla scrivania ogni volta che avvio ubuntu non sono piu allineate?
<z8z> luca90: ma a che servono le icone sul desktop? :D
<luca90> abitudine credo :D
<z8z> luca90: brutta abitudine... LOL
<luca90> z8z: ehehehe riusciro a toglierla! nel mentre volevo capire il perche se spengo il pc con la spunta mantieni allineate lo riaccendo e stanno tutte sfasate
<z8z> luca90: non ti so aiutare che non ho icone da anni :D ...... forse l'hanno fatto come deterrente per chi ancora le usa
<luca90> z8z: hai lo spirito di un mio amico che anche lui usa ubuntu da sempre!! ahahahah forse verra anche a me...
<z8z> luca90: è che veramente non esiste più uno scopo... quello esisteva ai tempi in cui avevi 2 applicazioni ed una cartella dati
<z8z> luca90: oggi è più complicato avere roba sul desktop
<luca90> all'ora vi faccio un altra domanda che mi sta mandando ai matti avevo messo conky sulla mia scrivania per monitorare i parametri del mio   pc, pero dopo qualche secondo iniziava  a sovrapporsi su se stesso
<luca90> e diventava illeggibile
<z8z> luca90: vabbè salto i miei commenti altrimenti mi mandi a f....o ...... hai provato ad aggiornarlo per assicurarti intanto che non sia un bug?
<z8z> luca90: è una installazione fresh o lo fa dopo un intero aggiornamento di ubuntu?
<luca90> ho messo ubuntu 15.04 pochi giorni fa, e seguendo alcune guide e forum avevo istallato conky da terminale...
<luca90> ci vuole pazienza con me :D
<z8z> luca90: però prima mi devi dire che devi monitorare XD
<z8z> luca90: di la verità è solo che fa figo conky LOL
<luca90> si direi è da sborroni!!! continuo a pensare che parli come il mio amico xD
<luca90> a me interessava cmq CPU RAM E temperatura
<z8z> il monitoring in genere si fa per i server quando hai delle responsabilità sui servizi che offri
<z8z> ma sul desktop da privato :D
<z8z> la ram è IMPOSSIBILE riempirla con linux a meno che non hai il computer di 10 anni fa ed usi applicazioni di grafica
<z8z> la CPU se mai ti sembra abbia qualche problema di sovraccarico dal terminali lanci "top" e vedi tutto quando ti serve
<z8z> (se mai ti servirà)
<luca90> niente di tutto ciò anche se ho soltanto 3GB di ram
<luca90> z8z mi hai risolto i problemi non faccio nulla e via hahahaha lascio le cose come stanno che è meglio
<z8z> XD
<z8z> t'ho ottimizzato la vita riducendo i problemi inutili :D
<z8z> tramanda l'insegnamento ad altri ed il mondo sarà più semplice
<luca90> Lo faro!!!
<luca90> grazie vado ad ottimizzare la mia vita aspirando la macchina
<luca90> :D
<johack> Salve a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi come installare la gtk+? ho seguito mille guide ma quando vado a compilare il mio programma mi da problemi
<lollyk> Salve a tutti, ho Ubuntu 14.04 e mio figlio voleva vedere un film in DVD ("Diario di una schiappa"). Purtroppo, però, il DVD non parte e, dopo circa 10 minuti, appare una schermata che indica che è stato inserito un CD vergine. Provando con altri DVD, tutto funziona e non capisco quale sia il problema. Ho inserito il DVD su un PC Windows e ha funzi
<lollyk> onato. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie
<lollyk> Ho un Acer Veriton X2631-G
<gigirock> il pc windows funziona.....
<gigirock> quindi devi dare il pc figo con win a tuo figlio e tu ti tieni la skifezza con ubuntu........
<gigirock> !info multimedia
<ubot-it> Package multimedia does not exist in trusty
<lollyk> Ho risolto... bastava installare i Codec di Windows
<gigirock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<johack> qualche anima pia che mi aiuta :D
<gigirock> !info gtk+
<ubot-it> kde-config-gtk-style (source: kde-gtk-config): KDE configuration module for GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3.x styles selection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:2.2.1-1fakesync1 (trusty), package size 113 kB, installed size 789 kB
<gigirock> johack, ma che compili ?
<lollyk> Se a qualcuno può interessare, ho installato i codec a questo indirizzo: http://www.deb-multimedia.org/pool/non-free/w/w64codecs/w64codecs_20071007-dmo2_amd64.deb
<johack> gigirock: gli esempio contenuti nella gtk
<lollyk> grazie lo stesso.
<johack> più altri pezzi di porgrammi trovati in giro
<johack> !info gtk+
<ubot-it> kde-config-gtk-style (source: kde-gtk-config): KDE configuration module for GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3.x styles selection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:2.2.1-1fakesync1 (trusty), package size 113 kB, installed size 789 kB
<gigirock> johack, e allora devi installare anche gtk-devel etc etc
<johack> dove posso trovare una guida?
<gigirock> https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/gtk-compiling.html
<krabador> johack, ti servono le dev
<johack> krabador: cioè?
<krabador> per compilare, servono le dev
<krabador> johack, devi compilare qualcosa in particolare?
<johack> vorrei fare programmi in c con grafica
<krabador> lollyk, per leggere dvd originali , sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<krabador> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<krabador> e riavvio
<lollyk> l'avevo gia fatto
<krabador> lollyk, allora vlc , e passa la paura
<lollyk> installato anche vlc
<lollyk> ma non parte
<lollyk> non viene nemmeno mostrato
<lollyk> prima però era partito, che strano...
<lollyk> non so se centra qualcosa l'installazione dei codec windows
<krabador> lollyk, non si installano codec windows su ubuntu
<lollyk> questo era il link: http://www.deb-multimedia.org/pool/non-free/w/w64codecs/w64codecs_20071007-dmo2_amd64.deb
<krabador> lascia stare pacchetti debian non ufficiali
<lollyk> era sulla wiki di ubuntu
<lollyk> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari
<lollyk> comunque dopo l'installazione di quel pacchetto il DVD era partito
<lollyk> dopo averlo chiuso però
<lollyk> tolto*
<lollyk> e reinserito nel lettore
<lollyk> mi dice Disco CD-ROM vergine... mentre prima DVD Video UNDEFINED.
<krabador> lollyk, apri un terminale
<krabador> lollyk, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep w64codecs > file
<krabador> cat file | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo restituisce un link, incollalo qui per favore
<lollyk> fatto tutto ma mi dice: Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<krabador> quale di essi?
<krabador> che ubuntu stai usando?
<lollyk> ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> lollyk, dpkg -l | grep w64codecs
<krabador> e fa un pastebin a mano tramite questo sito
<krabador> !paste | lollyk
<ubot-it> lollyk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lollyk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10952603/
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge w64codecs && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lollyk> ok fatto
<lollyk> ma il dvd non lo legge lo stesso...
<krabador> se il dvd originale è di quelli compatibili con libdvdread4, e non ci sono problemi di lettura fisica, con il lettore, verrà letto
<krabador> da vlc
<lollyk> non so se sia uno di quelli compatibili con lbdvdrea4
<akis24> sera
<mauro4> ciao a tutti
<b00k3r> ciao mauro4
<mauro4> avrei un problema su una nuova installazione di Lubuntu
<b00k3r> mauro4: descrivi il tuo problema
<mauro4> Si tratta di un pc portatile vecchio con 512 MB e 20 GB, prima avevo il LUBUNTU 12 e mi andava bene o aggiornato al 15 e non riesco ad avere il desktop
<b00k3r> mauro4: dove si blocca?
<mauro4> piu precisamente, non riesco agilmente a configurarlo
<mauro4> cioe' non riesco ad avere lo stesso desktop di prima
<b00k3r> mauro4: quindi lubuntu parte?
<mauro4> perfettamente, e per quanto ho capito parte anche il destop manager, ma preferrei averlo magari un po' piu' pesante ma facile da usare
<mauro4> e' possibile installare un desktop manager piu facile ?
<mauro4> con il LUBUNTU?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con la luminosità dello schermo, ossia non me la fa cambiare manualmente dalle impostazioni di sistema-luminosità, quando la abbasso mi resta uguale, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ciao cristian_c  ;)
<b00k3r> mauro4: lxde è un ambiente minimale
<b00k3r> mauro4: ce ne sono diversi..
<b00k3r> puoi installare quello più adatto alle tue esigenze
<cristian_c> mauro4, spiega esattamente qual'è la situazione
<cristian_c> mauro4, inoltre descrivi il tuo pc
<jester-> lxde troppo complicatooo?
<jester-> prova openbox
<mauro4> E' un pc sony vaio molto vecchio ma buono, avevo il lubuntu 12 che andava bene, oggi l'ho aggiornato a 15
<alexxxxxxxxxx> chi lascia la via vecchia per quella nuova....
<jester-> mauro4: la retrocompatibilità è stata ridotta
<cristian_c> mauro4, come l'hai aggiornato?
<cristian_c> mauro4, puoi descrivere modello o caratteristiche del pc?
<mauro4> sony vaio pcg fx801 512 mb 20gb
<jester-> un reperto piu che un pc
<mauro4> ho scaricati lubuntu nuovo e ho fatto l'aggiornamento senza azzeramento della partizione
<cristian_c> mauro4, esattamente qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> mauro4, forse è meglio se reinstalli, previo backup dei dati, se ne hai
<jester-> mauro4: prova la 14.04.1 non la 2 se fa uguale rimetti 12.04
<mauro4> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> nessuno mi può aiutare? :(
<cristian_c> mauro4, e in effetti, potrebbe essere una buona idea usare la 14.04 che è più rodata avendo sulle spalle un annetto buono di esercizio
<mauro4> provo,  potrebbe essere buona la xubuntu?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: la 15.04 non supporta piu il reperto 100%
<alexxxxxxxxxx> io ho la 14.04
<jester-> mauro4: con 512 di ram lubuntu
<mauro4> ah!
<jester-> xubuntu almeno 1 giga
<mauro4> grazie, provo...
<mauro4> non si potrebbe installare un desk top maneger altro?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: altro pc reperto?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no jesterino, ha solo 1 anno e mezzo il mio pc
<alexxxxxxxxxx> asus f552e
<jester-> mauro4: lubuntu è lxde  windows manager
<jester-> se metti altro peggiori
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: aratteristiche?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> quali vuoi sapere? scheda video?
<jester-> cpu e ram
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ti arrabbi se ti chiedo dove lo posso trovare? ;)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> AMD quad core A4
<alexxxxxxxxxx> la RAM non so
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah si 4 GB
<ricky_> da quando ho messo i driver proprietari nvidia per la gpu all'accensione prima di partire mi scrive acpi probe failed... come mai?
<ricky_> anche s epoi il sistema sembra funzionare bene
<krabador> ricky_, puoi ignorarlo
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ricky_> krabador, da cosa può dipendere?
<jester-> ricky_: è il verbose del kernel non è un errore
<krabador> ricky_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/584248/boot-error-acpi-pcc-probe-failed
<alexxxxxxxxxx> gia fatto jester, ho modificato quella stringa, solo che a me non c'è scritto "acpi" ma "nomodeset" ed avevo paura a modificarlo perchè grazie a nomodeset sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu...
<alexxxxxxxxxx> dici che posso modificarlo senza arrecare danni?
<mauro4> Ciao a tutti e grazie
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: va bè  visto che sei preveggente arrangiati
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma ti sto spiegando quello che ho fatto
<ricky_> ok perfetto meglio cosi allora
<jester-> ti ho chiesto di aprire un file non quello che hai fatto
<alexxxxxxxxxx> e me devi risponde così male?
<jester-> va bè capita l'antifona
<krabador> alexxxxxxxxxx, hai installato con nomodeset, hai provato adesso che hai installato , a toglierlo?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no krabador, infatti chiedevo (prima di far danni e soprattutto prima che mi si rispondesse in quel modo) se potevo farlo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non voglio fare danni visto che ne ho fatti diversi, ma da solo non riesco
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: o segui o esci
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sto seguendo, ho aperto quel file
<jester-> o pensi che siamo i tuoi camerieri idioti?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no penso che stai a fa na polemica inutile
<alexxxxxxxxxx> che devo fare ora?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: cosa hai in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<alexxxxxxxxxx> "quiet splash nomodeset_backlight=vendor"
<krabador> alexxxxxxxxxx, puoi provare prima di modificare il file, ad inserirlo nel grub in avvio , in modo da provarlo solo per la sessione che carichi
<krabador> alexxxxxxxxxx, se funziona lo metti poi nel file di cui stiamo parlando, come ti sta segnalando jester-
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: hai scritto male
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: cosi GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<jester-> modifica salva e sudo update-grub
<alexxxxxxxxxx> salvato, mi è uscita questa scritta sul terminale
<alexxxxxxxxxx> (gedit:3877): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: modifica il file come sopra
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok fatto tutto
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: salva e dai sudo update-grub
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si ho fatto anche quello
<jester-> riavvia
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non mi si avvia più ubuntu, schermo nero......
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho dovuto riavviare in recovery mode e poi ripristinare l'avvio normale
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: se hai fatto giusto la modifica anche se non funza non influisce
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: lo vedi il menu di grub?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si
<jester-> riapri quel file e postalo su pastebin
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> com'era il link di pastebin?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah eccolo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10954095/
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: luminosità funza?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: togli acpi_backlight=vendor
<jester-> salva e sudo update-grub
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> riavvio?
<jester-> eh
<alexxxxxxxxxx> niente, mi compare sempre un errore cannot find a backlight controller, poi schermo nero, devo forzare lo spegnimento e riavviare in recovery mode....
<alexxxxxxxxxx> e la luminosità non funziona
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: togliendo la modifica è tornato come prima
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no, prima c'era "nomodeset" al posto di "acpi"
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: che ubuntu stai usando
<alexxxxxxxxxx> 14.04 lts
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: allora rimettilo ma nomodeset va separato
<alexxxxxxxxxx> oggi ho anche provato ad installare xbacklight dai repository ufficiali ma niente, uff :(
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sempre fatto cosi?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si
<jester-> acpi del tuo pc è poco compatibile
<jester-> poco o niente
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: prova a metter acpi=force
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi dà sempre l'errore sul terminale
<jester-> centra na sega
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah
<alexxxxxxxxxx> faccio update e riavvio
<jester-> eh
<alexxxxxxxxxx> niente, come prima
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: pc non digeribile
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: prova la 15.04
<alexxxxxxxxxx> immaginavo, vabbe lo rimetto come prima allora, almeno si avviava normalmente
<jester-> sperando che abbiano aggiunto il driver
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho paura di installarla...
<jester-> cedi subito dalla live prova ubuntu se funza
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: se la tipa pa tira fuori hai paura?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sono gay
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Stasera provo la live di ubuntu 15.04, grazie comunque ;)
<densing> non sono pratico ho difficolta con il trovare i driver per un lettore smart card ADJ cr231 ed anche per upgrade a 14.04, in quest'ultimo caso ho qualche problema con i pacchetti e l'avanzamento si interrompe e ritorna alla versione precedente
<cristian_c> densing, su quale ubuntu sei attualmente?
<densing> credo 12.04, dove vado per verificare?
<cristian_c> densing, lsb_release -a
<densing> intanto grazie per la risposta
<cristian_c> densing, in un terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | densing
<densing> mom ci provo
<ubot-it> densing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<densing> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<densing> Description: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<densing> Release: 12.04
<densing> Codename: precise
<densing> denis@pc-nordenall:~$
<densing> cristian, scusa non sapevo che non dovevo incollare
<densing> comunque 12.04
<Somewhere> Ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu da qualche mese ma, dato che pensavo di usarlo come sistema secondario, ho allocato poco spazio per la partizione. Adesso lo uso come sistema principale, quindi vorrei ampliarne la partizione. Usando Gparted, riesco a ridurre parte del disco della partizione di windows e generare spazio "non allocato", ma non trov
<Somewhere> o un modo per aggiungere quello spazio alla partizione di ubuntu. Potete darmi qualche consiglio?
<jester-> Somewhere: per aggiungere spazio serve avere dello spazio libero
<cristian_c> densing, ti avevo linkato pastebin
<cristian_c> densing, apri un terminale
<densing> ok vado
<jester-> non puoi allargare il bagno se non hai uno spazio adiacente libero
<densing> aperto, dimmi pure
<Somewhere> Si jester-, infatti ho 65 GB liberi sulla partizione di windows, pensavo di ridurre quella e usare parte di quello spazio per ubuntu... Non è possibile?
<jester-> Somewhere: purchè sia adiacente alla ubuntu
<densing> non ho trovato il link....sono saltato fuori perche ho incollato
<Somewhere> Scusami jester- non sono molto pratico di queste cose... Cosa intendi per adiacente?
<jester-> Somewhere: che confina
<jester-> apri gparted fai uno screenshot e postalo https://imgur.com/
<Somewhere> Ok arriva subito grazie
<Somewhere> http://imgur.com/OOSMX1i
<densing> cosa devo fare?
<jester-> Somewhere: hai 14.65 gb non allocati usali
<Somewhere> Come vedi, ho ridotto la partizione di windows di 15 GB, che adesso sono quelli selezionati "non allocati"... La partizione è adiacente alla ext4 di ubuntu...
<jester-> Somewhere: quindi ridimensiona la sda4 allargandola
<Somewhere> se provo a inserire un valore superiore di quello attuale non mi fa cliccare su ridimensiona...
<Somewhere> aspetta, ti mando un altro screen
<jester-> Somewhere: destro su sda4 resize
<jester-> trascina il cursore in alto
<cristian_c> densing, digita: sudo apt-get update
<Somewhere> http://imgur.com/KTwDwpu
<Somewhere> Mi dice che la dimensione massima è quella attuale
<densing> fatto
<densing> basta cosi?
<jester-> Somewhere: chiudi e dai sudo gparted
<cristian_c> densing, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<densing> cos'è pastebin?
<jester-> Somewhere: trascina tutto a destra il cursore giallo
<cristian_c> !paste | densing
<ubot-it> densing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> densing, ti avevo linkato pastebin
<krabador> densing, sudo apt-get update | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<densing> !paste
<densing> ?
<krabador> densing, incolla tutta la linea che ti ho mantato , darà un link
<Somewhere> Non me lo fa trascinare neanche di un millimetro
<krabador> che incolli qio
<jester-> Somewhere: hai salvato i cambiamenti dopo aver ridotto sda2?
<jester-> clicca V verde
<densing> fatto, credo di esserci riuscito
<Somewhere> No, ancora avevo lasciato l'operazione in sospeso, pensavo le facesse a cascata
<Somewhere> Quindi applico la riduzione?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> poi allarghi dsa4
<jester-> sda4
<jester-> Somewhere: hai deframmentato winzoz prima di ridurre?
<Somewhere> No :\
<Somewhere> Può creare problemi? Devo annullare l'operazione?
<jester-> spera che winz non si fotta
<jester-> se hai dato ok lascia stare
<Somewhere> Ma potrei anche perdere tutti i dati? :o
<Somewhere> Io avevo letto da qualche parte che non deframmentarlo portava solo a un rallentamento dell'operazione :\
<cristian_c> densing, ok, posta il link
<densing> come scusa?
<cristian_c> <krabador> densing, incolla tutta la linea che ti ho mantato , darà un link
<cristian_c> <densing> fatto, credo di esserci riuscito
<cristian_c> densing, eh, però manca il link
<krabador> densing, il comando che ti ho suggerito, produce un link
<Somewhere> Comunque ero abituato a deframmentarlo periodicamente windows, l'ultima deframmentazione sarà stata non più di due mesi fa
<krabador> se non lo posti qui , non risolviamo nulla
<densing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10954911/ cosi?
<Somewhere> jester- ha completato l'operazione, ma ancora non mi fa aumentare sda4
<Somewhere> devo riavviare gparted?
<cristian_c> densing, hai aggiunto repository esterni
<cristian_c> non supportati ufficialmente
<jester-> Somewhere: no allarga sda4
<densing> repository? ho collegato uno smart card reader della ADY cr231
<densing> na no sono riuscito ad installare i driver
<densing> dal cd
<Somewhere> jester- non me lo fa fare... si comporta esattamente come prima, non fa trascinare la partizione verso destra e mi dice ancora che la dimensione massima è quella attuale :|
<densing> scusa ADJ cr231
<Somewhere> Ti invierei un altro screen, ma sarebbe identico al precedente :\
<jester-> Somewhere: devi avere pacioccato parecchio visto come è messa la tabella partizioni
<jester-> e le partizioni non sono semplici files
<jester-> Somewhere: prova a riavviare la baracca
<Somewhere> Intendi tutto il sistema o solo gparted?
<jester-> il sistema
<Somewhere> ok, riavvio e poi ti dico
<Somewhere> jester- niente :(
<Somewhere> E ora ho pure sprecato 15 GB che avrei potuto usare su windows :\
<cristian_c> densing, non c'entra niente
<densing> cosa ho combinato allora?
<cristian_c> densing, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Somewhere, jester è uscito
<cristian_c> (almeno momentaneamente)
<Somewhere> grazie per l'info cristian_c , aspetto un po' se rientra
<cristian_c> Somewhere, magari posta schermata gparted
<densing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10955105/   ecco......che pazienza che hai
<Somewhere> http://imgur.com/KTwDwpu
<Somewhere> eccola cristian_c
<cristian_c> densing, eri partito da una 10.10
<densing> puo darsi, non lo escludo
<densing> si ho gia fatto un aggiornamento di versione
<Somewhere> non capisco proprio... Non è che la partizione non allocata dovrebbe stare a destra rispetto a sda4?
<cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<cristian_c> densing, hai attivato pure i repo proposed
<densing> cosa scusa? e grave?
<cristian_c> densing, perché lo hai fatto?
<cristian_c> inoltre:
<cristian_c> awn-testing-ppa-precise.list
<densing> non lo so neanche cosa sia
<cristian_c> densing, i proposed non si attivano da soli
<cristian_c> !repository | densing
<ubot-it> densing: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> jd-team-jdownloader-precise.list
<cristian_c> oneiric-partner.list
<densing> faccio sia awn che jd?
<cristian_c> densing, e pure i partner della 11.10
<cristian_c> densing, quindi, sì, hai aggiunto repository esterni
<cristian_c> densing, ma sopratutto con i proposed hai reso l'os abbastanza instabile
<cristian_c> densing, a questo punto, considerato il tutto, faresti bene ad installare una 14.04 o una 15.04 da zero
<cristian_c> previo backup
<densing> ok, ma come faccio?
<cristian_c> densing, che cosa?
<densing> di cosa devo fare il backup, solo dei miei files personali?
<densing> installare il 15.04 da zero
<cristian_c> Somewhere, sembra un po' un casotto
<cristian_c> densing, sì dei file personali, le applicazioni le reinstalli a mano, quelle aggiuntive
<cristian_c> densing, beh, installare la 15.04 non è difficile
<cristian_c> !installazione | densing
<ubot-it> densing: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<densing> ok come procedo dopo il backup
<Somewhere> In che senso?
<cristian_c> densing, leggi la guida wiki linkata
<Somewhere> Cioè, è recuperabile la situazione?
<cristian_c> Somewhere, puoi riassumere la problematica?
<Somewhere> Ah già, scusa tu non avevi letto all'inizio, ecco ti spiego
<cristian_c> ok
<densing> va bene, vado e provo
<cristian_c> densing, facci sapere
<densing> abbiamo finito oppure hai altri consigli da darmi?
<cristian_c> densing, dipende se hai altre domande
<densing> non per il momento, grazie mille...
<cristian_c> ok
<densing> ah
<densing> ancora una cosa.......cosa posso fare per imparare a conoscere il sistema un po meglio? da dove inizio?
<cristian_c> densing, ci sono vari modi, il primo tra tutti è fare pratica
<cristian_c> utilizzando l'os
<Somewhere> Ho installato ubuntu insieme a windows, ai tempi pensavo di usarlo come sistema secondario e quindi ho allocato poco spazio per la partizione. Adesso però lo sto usando come sistema principale, quindi mi serve più spazio di archiviazione e ho pensato di ridurre la partizione di windows (che in pratica non uso più) e usarla per aumentare quella di u
<Somewhere> buntu. Ho ridimensionato la partizione di windows, però non mi fa allargare quella di ubuntu
<cristian_c> densing, il secondo è leggere la documentazione ufficiale e il wiki
<densing> ok intanto grazie mille e buona serata
<cristian_c> !documentazione | densing
<ubot-it> densing: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> Somewhere, da dove hai ridimensionato la partizione windows?
<Somewhere> sempre da gparted
<mahila> hello
<cristian_c> Somewhere, eh, no, va fatto da windows stesso
<cristian_c> Somewhere, come spiega la stessa guida wiki
<mahila> avrei bisogno di un'informazione... come installare avira su ubuntu
<mahila> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<Somewhere> cristian_c ma adesso se vado su windows posso recuperare quei 15 GB che avevo tolto?
<cristian_c> Somewhere, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard#Precauzioni_per_Windows
<cristian_c> Somewhere, prova a leggere e a vedere cosa puoi fare
<krabador> mahila, lascia perdere antivirus su ubuntu
<cristian_c> mahila, che ci devi fare con avira?
<mahila> mi hanno consigliato di installarlo, ho letto che anche su ubuntu è consigliato... ma se non serve meglio ancora
<mahila> avira è uno dei migliori antivirus sul mercato gratuito e pagante... ha superato un mare di test, l'ho letto su una rivista specializzata...
<cristian_c> mahila, chiedi a chi ti ha consigliato il motivo di c'ò
<krabador> mahila, non serve, lascia perdere antivirus, su linux
<mahila> mi ha detto che linux non è esente da virus e l'ho letto su alcuni documenti sulla rete
<cristian_c> !virus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'virus'
<mahila> se voi dite che non serve, tanto meglio, io è la prima volta che lo uso ubuntu
<cristian_c> *ciò
<Somewhere> cristian_c mi sa che avvio windows e vedo come legge le partizioni da lì e se posso recuperare lo spazio non allocato...
<mahila> non uso piu' il pc ho solo mac ... sono abituata a non essere disturbata dai virus
<cristian_c> Somewhere, se hai problemi con le partizioni, torna pure qui
<mahila> comunque grazie per i vostri consigli
<Somewhere> grazie cristian_c ti farò sapere tra un po'
<krabador> mahila, mac è piu' vulnerabile di linux, sul fronte sicurezza, ma , se dici di esserteli scordati, a maggior ragione su linux puoi non pensarci
<mahila> perfetto, so che mac è piu' vulnerabile e non ho mai avuto problemi, allora lascio perdere, grazie mille
<mahila> mi sapete consigliare dei programmi per gestire file musicali e video, creare playlist da installare sull'ipod ?
<mahila> leggere e vedere video... non solo gestirli
<krabador> mahila, l'ipod gestiscilo dal mac, non puoi ?
<mahila> si ma non solo l'ipod ho anche un lettore usb, non è solo per me
<cristian_c> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<krabador> mahila, allora , lettore usb, lo monti come mass storage, e ci metti dentro quello che ti pare
<mahila> grazie ubot... ma un consiglio.... una lista è impersonale... un consiglio spassionato e personale lo preferisco...
<krabador> mahila, al che installi vlc
<krabador> mahila, per ipod , ti fai un 'idea  qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPortatili/Ipod
<mahila> vlc perfetto e per la musica?
<krabador> mahila, vlc legge tutto
<mahila> bene, non l'ho mai usato con i file audio grazie a tutti per l'aiuto e buona serata :)
<beppapig> ciao
<Somewhere> cristian_c: rieccomi, ho provato a ridurre la partizione da windows, ho riavviato, ma ancora da gparted non mi permette di estendere sda4
<cristian_c> Somewhere, posta schermata
<Somewhere> Ok arriva, ma è uguale a prima...
<Innerina1> Come faccio a disinstallare completamente LiVES? Mi lascia ancora tracce nel sistema...
<Somewhere> https://imgur.com/dFTu7Eb
<cristian_c> Somewhere, la tabella è ms-dos?
<cristian_c> Somewhere, sei in live?
<cristian_c> Innerina1, come l'hai installato?
<Innerina1> Tramite pacchetto .tar, ma ho risolto ora googlando... adesso provo a reinstallarlo dal Center come suggerito sul sito stesso...
<Innerina1> ma prima devo essere sicura che ha rimosso tutto tutto, come faccio a saperlo?
<Somewhere> Si, ms dos
<Somewhere> No sto proprio sul sistema installato
<cristian_c> Somewhere, e ci credo che non puoi
<cristian_c> Somewhere, non puoi toccare le partizioni , se sono montate
<cristian_c> Somewhere, e non puoi smontare la partizione di sistema, visto che la stai utilizzando
<cristian_c> ergo...
<cristian_c> Innerina1, come l'hai disinstallato?
<Innerina1> sono entrata nella cartella lives-2.2.8, ho dato .configure, poi sudo make uninstall
<Somewhere> cristian_c: quindi dovrei avviare una versione live e usare gparted da lì?
<Innerina1> ed ho rimosso a mano .lives-dir e .lives da caja come root
<Innerina1> ha rimosso tutto? Altrimenti che comando posso dare per avere un bel purge di tutto?
<cristian_c> Innerina1, cos'hai rimosso?
<Innerina1> Lives e le varie cartelle correlate in quel modo
<cristian_c> Innerina1, hai disinstallato con uninstall, non ho capito cos'altro hai fatto
<cristian_c> Somewhere, ovvio
<cristian_c> Innerina1, dove sono queste cartelle? Correlate in che senso?
<Innerina1> mancavano da disinstallare le cartelle "personali" .lives-dir e .lives che ho rimosso da caja come root
<Innerina1> nella home
<cristian_c> Innerina1, ahhh, le cartelle di configurazione nella home
<Innerina1> voglio solo sapere se ho rimosso proprio tutto...
<cristian_c> essì
<cristian_c> Innerina1, dipende da cosa installa
<cristian_c> Innerina1, se guardi il makefile magari capisci
<Innerina1> ok...
<cristian_c> o il log dell'install, se ce l'hai ancora
<cristian_c> il log era la cosa migliore
<Innerina1> ah... purtroppo non ce l'ho...
<Somewhere> grazie cristian_c come ho fatto a non pensare a una cosa così ovvia :\
<Innerina1> cmq c'é un comando per ripulire tutto per sicurezza?
<Innerina1> O va già bene così?
<cristian_c> Innerina1, non c'è una regola generale, il make install installa secondo le regole del makefile
<cristian_c> i file contenuti nella cartella dei sorgenti
<Innerina1> ah ok... va bene anche se l'ho disinstallato dall'ultima versione?
<cristian_c> Innerina1, quindi devi fare affidamento a quello
<cristian_c> Innerina1, ???
<Innerina1> L'avevo installato versione 2.2.6, ma ho usato il pacchetto del 2.2.8...
<Innerina1> per toglierlo...
<cristian_c> Innerina1, lol
<cristian_c> Innerina1, non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> Innerina1, e francamente non capisco cos'hai fatto
<Innerina1> ah quindi va bene lo stesso
<Innerina1> ho disinstallato Lives del tutto usando i comandi per i pacchetti .tar
<Innerina1> tutto qui
<cristian_c> Innerina1, non so, se hai installato con il makefile, sempre lo stesso makefile usi per disiinstallarlo
<Innerina1> sì ho fatto così
<cristian_c> <Innerina1> L'avevo installato versione 2.2.6, ma ho usato il pacchetto del 2.2.8...
<cristian_c> O.o
<Innerina1> I comandi li ho usati su quello
<cristian_c> Innerina1, ti ho spiegato come funziona
<Innerina1> sì ho capito...
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Innerina1, non so, se hai installato con il makefile, sempre lo stesso makefile usi per disiinstallarlo
<Innerina1> beh i makefile sono nel pacchetto estratto dal .tar, no?
<Innerina1> La cartella dico
<cristian_c> quindi un pacchetto non c'entra niente con l'altro
<cristian_c> Innerina1, se hai estratto, suppongo tu avessi già installato, prima di disinstallare
<cristian_c> oltre che compilare
<Innerina1> sì esatto
<Innerina1> ho solo fatto il processo inverso, dopo che ho trovato googlando
<Innerina1> ma procedendo così siamo sicuri che ha rimosso tutto?
<cristian_c> Innerina1, il makefile contiene tutte le regole, comprese install e uninstall
<Innerina1> ah ok
<cristian_c> e quindi dipende da cosa contiene il makefile
<Innerina1> grazie
<cristian_c> <Innerina1> ma procedendo così siamo sicuri che ha rimosso tutto?
<cristian_c> ti ho risposto prima
<Innerina1> Sì ho letto, grazie, adesso ho capito =)
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-01
 * bip Back :) Good Morning
<b00k3r> giorno
<Ischio> buongiorno a tutti... ho un problema col wi-fi quando utilizzo ubuntu 14.04... Ho ubuntu in dual boot con win 8.1 e utilizzando windows ho un'ottima connessione wi fii (ho fastweb) quando utilizzo ubuntu(dalla stessa postazione, quindi stesso segnale) ho diversi problemi! Si connette per circa un minuto  funziona a gran velocità, poi perde la conne
<Ischio> ssione in continuazione, si riconnette, carica tutte le pagine e una decina di secondi dopo torna a disconnetrsi... Come posso risolvere il problema così da poter utilizzare sempre ubuntu e accantonare finalmente winz??? Grazie
<Ischio> nessuno??
<bip> Ischio: lo stesso problema te lo fa anche se tu utilizzassi il cavo ethernet?
<bip> Ischio: hai provato?
<Ischio> con ethernt va alla perfezione
<f843d0> Ischio: dmesg potrebbe lanciare qualche informazione sul problema. Potrebbe valere la pena, con il sistema a regime, di tenere d'occhio le variazioni con watch -n 1 "dmesg | tail -n $((LINES-6))"
<Ischio> f8 non ho capito... Non me ne intendo molto purtroppo...
<Ischio> cosa fa dmesg? Come porto il sistema a regime?
<stefy> python
<bibi88> Buongiorno ho problemi a installare ubuntu sul pc
<FreeWolF> ciao
<garfield> Ciao a tutti. Ho cambiato monitor e al boot non mi mantiene la risoluzione, devo reimpostarla ogni volta. Chi mi può aiutare?
<krabador> garfield, a sistema operativo caricati, nessun problema?
<garfield> No, fatto quello va tutto bene.
<krabador> ok , allora si deve impostare grub
<garfield> come devo fare?
<krabador> garfield, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> inserisci GRUB_GFXMODE=risoluzione     e qui , la risoluzione ideale
<garfield> Salvo, chiudo e provo, giusto?
<krabador> garfield, allora, fa una cosa
<krabador> prima di fare quest'operazione, dallo stesso grub, premi c
<krabador> mandi vbeinfo
<krabador> avrai una lista di risoluzioni compatibili
<krabador> ed una "preferred mode"
<krabador> in questo modo puoi mettere quella in GRUB_GFXMODE
<garfield> Scusa, non ho capito. Dove devo premere c?
<krabador> garfield, al grub, in avvio
<garfield> ok
<garfield> Vado e torno
<garfield> krabador eccomi. Non devo aver capito bene perché è rimasto tutto come prima
<krabador> garfield, perchè non hai mandato sudo update-grub
<krabador> dopo aver modificato /etc/default/grub
<garfield> Lo faccio ora
<krabador> garfield, controlla che /etc/default/grub abbia la modifica
<garfield> Com'era il comando per richiamarlo?
<krabador> garfield, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<garfield> ok grazie
<krabador> garfield, che risoluzione ti è stata segnalata come preferred?
<garfield> Allora, la modifica l'ha conservata. Ora faccio l'upfate
<garfield> E' quella che avevo impostato io
<krabador> e cioè?
<garfield> 1920x1080
<garfield> E' un 22"
<krabador> bene
<garfield> il prompt ha lampeggiato un po' e ora è fisso. Immagino che stia lavorando
<garfield> no, ha ripreso a lampeggiare
<krabador> garfield, sudo update-grub , sta facendo questo?
<garfield> Sì, ade4sso è di nuovo fisso
<krabador> garfield, le modifiche di grub sono effettive solo all'avvio successivo
<garfield> lampeggia, si ferma un po' e poi riprende
<garfield> logico, se serve a gestire l'avvio e il pc è già avviato è normale che si veda dopo il reboot
<krabador> garfield, cat /etc/default/grub | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<krabador> restituirà un link , postalo qui
<garfield> non succede niente
<krabador> garfield, dpkg -l | grep curl
<garfield> ancora nulla, continuo ad avere il prompt un po' lampeggiante e un po' fisso
<stevr1it> salve. ho aggiornato ubuntu al 15.10 sul portatile lenovo x230, uso gnome shell e le cartelle aperte da risorse mi risultano compeltamente nere,  invece a puntini quando apro dei files acrobat reader, ( devo usarlo per alcuni files che non si aprono con il lettore di ubuntu) potete aiutarmi?
<krabador> garfield, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> garfield, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<krabador> stevr1it, che scheda video hai?
<stevr1it> intel
<garfield> niente, tutto come prima
<krabador> garfield, ma hai digitato gli ultimi 2 comandi?
<krabador> garfield, se non riavvii, non usi le modifiche di grub
<garfield> sì, ma non è successo niente
<krabador> quindi parliamo di nulla
<garfield> ok, riavvio
<krabador> garfield, devi esssere connesso ad internet
<stevr1it> krabador, Intel® Ivybridge Mobile
<krabador> stevr1it, per favore, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> stevr1it, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> stevr1it, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo, dopo il primo, restituisce un link, incollalo qui
<garfield> riavviato, è ancora tutto come prima
<krabador> garfield, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> garfield, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<stevr1it> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10963090/
<garfield> Ora me lo sta installando
<garfield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10963123/
<krabador> garfield, a fianco alla linea interessata hai #
<krabador> che va tolto
<garfield> la linea 25?
<krabador> garfield, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> togli # da #GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi , sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<garfield> ok, riavvio
<krabador> stevr1it, 14.10 o 15.04 ?
<stevr1it> krabador, 15.04
<krabador> stevr1it, hai gnome installato successivamente ,o ubuntu gnome?
<stevr1it> krabador, istallato da sempre, ho aggiornato direttamente da ubuntu, ma uso gnome shell da quando esiste unity
<garfield> eccomi. Ancora tutto come prima
<krabador> garfield, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<garfield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10963175/
<krabador> garfield, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<garfield> 14.10
<krabador> garfield, sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 , riavvia
<akis24> sera
<garfield> krabador, ci siamo! Ora è partito tutto bene
<krabador> bene
<garfield> Ti ringrazio moltissimo!
<krabador> figurati
<garfield> A presto, grazie ancora!
<stevr1it> krabador, nessun suggerimento?
<stevr1it> krabador, uso gnome shell da ormai 3 anni circa
<krabador> stevr1it, per favore , fa uno screenshot del problema
<krabador> !image | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<stevr1it> krabador, https://imgur.com/bo6GQS1,bPy8q5d
<stevr1it> krabador, ti ho mandato due immagini, una da acrobat con un file normale e una da cartalla paerta dal menu risolrse di gnome shell
<krabador> sul fronte acrobat, adobe ha cessato il supporto, il suo uso quindi , man mano , puo' diventare appunto instabile
<krabador> tuttavia, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0:i386 libnss3-1d:i386 libnspr4-0d:i386 lib32nss-mdns* libxml2:i386 libxslt1.1:i386 libstdc++6:i3
<krabador> queste servono per farlo funzionare
<krabador> in sistemi a 64bit
<claudio791> Purtroppo vedo che da Ubuntu 15.04 hanno eliminato il file wubi.exe
<claudio791> Peccato.
<claudio791> Era di una comodità allucinante.
<krabador> "<krabador> stevr1it, hai gnome installato successivamente ,o ubuntu gnome? " ---> intendo se hai installato e manutenuto ubuntu-gnome , http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-gnome , oppure installato ubuntu main, e poi installato ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<stevr1it> krabador, non lo ricordo, da  credo di aver installato ubuntu-gnome-desktop ma non sono sicuro
<krabador> claudio791, se hai masterizzato correttamente la iso, controlla meglio al suo interno
<krabador> masterizzato in dvd, o fatto pendrive correttamente
<stevr1it> krabador, credo sia un probelma di nautilus, perchè se apro una cartella cliccandoci sopra vedo tutto benissimo
<krabador> stevr1it, se apri una cartella cliccandoci sopra, cosa si apre?
<stevr1it> krabador,  si vedono il file contenuti benissimo ed un menu sulla destra, da cui accedo a tutte le cartelle
<oscar> salve
<stevr1it> krabador, vuoi uno screenshot?
<krabador> stevr1it, se hai installato gnome su di ubuntu indefinita, hai mischiato ambienti grafici,e  programmi predefiniti
<oscar> msg chanserv register ##hackeritalia
<oscar> come registro un canale per un amico?
<krabador> stevr1it, scarica la iso di ubuntu-gnome, fa una pendrive, o dvd, e carica una sessione di prova
<stevr1it> krabador, non ho fatto nulal di strano, funzionava benissimo con 14.10 ma magari hai ragione
<jester-> oscar: chiedi su #freenode
<krabador> oscar, qui sei nel canale di essistenza ubuntu, dì al tuo amico di entrare su #freenode
<oscar> ok
<oscar> grazie :)
<oscar> sono un intruso qui io uso arch linux :P comunque salvo il canale magari se posso aiutare qualcuno ^^
<stevr1it> krabador, da dove sono, non posso installare una iso su pendrive, non ho nemmeno la pendrive
<krabador> oscar, puoi aiutare qualcuno se conosci il sistema.
<jester-> bè arch ha un paio di canali irc
<oscar> l'ho usato per un anno
<oscar> poi il kernel è sempre linux
<oscar> magari che ne so aiuto nella compilazione del kernel
<jester-> oscar: aiuta sui canali arch visto che conosci il sistema
<krabador> oscar, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<jester-> oscar: se ti serve qualcosa di arch chiedi a ilovelinux
<jester-> è un ganzo
<claudio791> krabador: veramente uno dei vantaggi di Wubi era proprio quello di non dover masterizzare nessun DVD o pennetta usb.
<claudio791> Scaricavo il file su Windows e partivo con l'installazione.
<krabador> claudio791, guarda bene nella iso.
<jester-> claudio791: ha il difetto che installa una vm in winz però
<claudio791> Lo so che non è il massimo.
<jester-> e si smichia il boot loadere ogni 2 x 3
<claudio791> Ma non potendo partizionare l'attuale disco fisso che ho...
<jester-> usa vmplayer o virtualbox che è meglio
<claudio791> Esempio: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.5/wubi.exe
<claudio791> Adesso,non ho mai guardato dentro una iso e non saprei da dove cominciare.
<krabador> claudio791, se fai pendrive o dvd, e lo monti nel sistema il problema non si pone
<claudio791> Proverò a cercare.
<krabador> claudio791, http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.list
<claudio791> krabador: ah.
<claudio791> A quanto pare anche la 15.04 ha il suo file wubi.exe
<claudio791> Interessante.
<claudio791> Grazie.
<claudio791> Avevo provato la 12.04.5 LTS con Wubi ed è l'unica versione di Ubuntu che installa la versione stabile di grub
<claudio791> Tutte le versioni successive installano la beta di grub
<claudio791> Compresa la 15.04
<claudio791> Domanda.
<claudio791> Ma Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) non dovrebbe essere una versione stabile e finale?
<claudio791> Mah.
<krabador> claudio791, 2.02~beta2-22ubuntu1 di grub, non significa che non funzioni
<claudio791> Non ho scritto che non funziona.
<krabador> claudio791, e allora cosa ti meraviglia della sua presenza?
<claudio791> Mi domandavo che politica seguono quelli di Canonical ...
<claudio791> Lo sai cosa vuol dire beta immagino.
<krabador> claudio791, grub 2 è in tutte le distro linux
<krabador> in quella versione
<krabador> claudio791, vallo anche a chidere agli staff delle altre distro
<krabador> !chat | claudio791
<ubot-it> claudio791: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<checco> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi puo aiutare ad installare xippe?
<checco> xipper?
<checco> nn riesco
<krabador> checco, non è nei repositories ubuntu
<checco> cioe?
<krabador> cioè, consulta la documentazione ufficiale di quel software, per informazioni sulla sua installazione
<checco> io dovrei installare con un deb, ma nn me lo installa dal center di ubuntu ,,, come faccio?
<checco> http://www.redsquirrel87.com/Xipper.php?lang=it
<checco> nn riesco a proseguire ninte
<checco> niente
<krabador> checco, qui dentro si fornisce supporto per tutto cio' che sia di ufficiale ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | checco
<ubot-it> checco: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<checco> a ok scusate,,,, andro' li,,, grazie mille
<dadexix86> checco, nella pagina che hai linkato c'è scritto in rosso lampeggiante che è un progetto abbandonato! quindi non funziona e non funzionerà, finché l'autore non tornerà a metterci le mani sopra e lo aggiornerà ai sistemi attuali
<checco> ;-)
<checco> vado nell altro canale qui nn si puo
<claudio791> A mio modesto parere,dentro una versione stabile e finale di Ubuntu non dovrebbe esserci neanche un programma in beta.
<krabador> !chat | claudio791
<ubot-it> claudio791: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<checco> ;-) grazie ci sono gia,,,, mi aiutano,,, speriamo bene
<claudio791> krabador: non vedo cosa c'entri l'altro canale...
<krabador> claudio791, non stai chiedendo assistenza per ubuntu o derivate ufficiali
<checco> raga nn riesco piu a scrivere in quel canale che mi avete mandato
<krabador> checco, tra 3 minuti entra, ed usa pastebin per incollare lunghi output
<checco> ok
<checco> ;-)
<krabador> !pastebin | checco
<ubot-it> checco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> ma di la
<riblash> Buonasera ho appena installato Ubuntu e mi ha proposto una partizione "llvm  vg" e mi piacerebbe di cosa si tratta e come faccio per accedervi nel caso volessi modificare le partizioni del disco  grazie
<fabio_cc> riblash, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<gero> salve c'è qualcuno
<gero> ho un probema con il grub
<krabador> spieaga
<gero> ho reinstallato lubuntu
<gero> e alla fine della installazione
<gero> mi dice:error unknown filesystem entering rescue mode
<gero> e non si avvia più nemmeno windows
<krabador> !grub | geheimnis`
<ubot-it> geheimnis`: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> !grub | gero
<ubot-it> gero: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> gero, segui la guida per il ripristino
<gero> sono riuscito ad accedere a lubuntu con una guida online, ma ogni volta che riavvio mi spunta l'errore
<gero> ho provato con questo comando, ma non va
<gero> sudo update-grub
<krabador> gero, segui la guida del ripristino che ti è appena stata segnalata
<gero> un attimo, forse ora va
<gero> mannaggia
<gero> non va
<gero> la versione live non parte
<krabador> gero, procurati un supporto di installazione di ubuntu, funzionante
<krabador> e segui la guida
<gero> forse ho risolto
<gero> okay, risolto
<gero> grazie krabador
<gero> buona serata !
<krabador> ciao, a te
<gero> comunque Lubuntu 15.4 non va bene
<krabador> esponi problemi
<gero> rispetto alla versione precedente s'imballa di continuo, e a volte si disconnette dalla rete e non vuole più saperne di riconnettersi
<krabador> gero, hai fatto installazione pulita?
<gero> ho fatto aggiornamento
<krabador> gero, conviene sempre fare installazione pulita
<gero> ma adesso ho reinstallato la LTS
<krabador> l'aggiornamento puo' dare problemi, in base a customizzazioni varie che puo' aver fatto l'utente
<krabador> gero, una versione di un sistema, si giudica  sempre dopo installazione pulita
<gero> ho installato la LTS, questa è più stabile giusto ?
<krabador> usa quello che vuoi , ma "non va bene" lo si puo' dire solo dopo aver riscontrato problemi gravi dopo installazione pulita
<krabador> gero, anche la 15.04 è stabile, ed oltretutto è piu' aggiornata
<krabador> la lts è un sistema per chi ha bisogno di un sistema statico
<krabador> per anni
<gero> okay, ma se ci sono dei problemi con gli aggiornamenti perchè farli ?
<krabador> la procedura di aggiornamento, in un contesto di sistema pulito, non da problemi
<krabador> si verificano soltanto quando l'utente ha smanettato col sistema
<gero> che sistema sistema pulito ?
<krabador> un sistema non smanettato
<krabador> gero, con la lts, ti tieni un sistema 5 anni, vincolato al parco software del periodo dell'uscita, ed aggiornato soltanto in bug e sicurezza
<krabador> le versioni intermedie, non lts, sono sempre stabili, ed offrono software aggiornati
<gero> che vuol dire vincolato al parco software del periodo dell0uscita ?
<gero> non posso installare sw nuovi ?
<krabador> gero, puoi installare software dal software center, ma solo firefox, passa di versione
<krabador> tutto quello che trovi li dentro , rimane vecchio
<gero> capito
<gero> quindi avendo la 14.04 ho sw aggiornati al 14 aprile ?
<krabador> no
<krabador> ad aprile del 2014
<gero> si scusa ho dimenticato 2014. Questo non lo sapevo, è una bella rottura.
<gero> Adesso il sistema è pulito, appena installato. Posso aggiornare ?
<krabador> gero, ti conviene direttamente installare la 15.04, la procedura di aggiornamento non solo dura il doppio, ma rischireresti che passi per la 14.10 prima
<gero> mannaggia.... è una rottura reinstallare tutto
<Carlin0> ma tienti la lts
<krabador> queste sono le informazioni , tuo è il sistema
<gero> si certo, grazie. Sto guardando se trovo i sw che uso, se li trovo lascio questo
<gero> Comunque grazie, e buona serata !
<Innerina1> Dove trovo mencoder? In Synaptic non c'é! >.<
<Carlin0> !info mencoder
<ubot-it> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.1+dfsg1-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 942 kB, installed size 3025 kB
<Carlin0> Innerina1, sudo apt install mencoder
<Innerina1> Ok grazie, ma non era sudo apt get install?
<Carlin0> è lo stesso
<Innerina1> ah bene ^^
<Innerina1> devo installare anche sswf, non c'é neanche quello...
<jester-> Innerina1: devi abilitare repo  partners e indipendenti
<Carlin0> !info sswf
<ubot-it> Package sswf does not exist in trusty
<krabador> i video flash li legge vlc
<Carlin0> cmq non si chiama così il pacchetto
<Innerina1> lo so ma non ho altre info, stando al sito ufficiale di Lives mi rimanda qui: http://www.m2osw.com/sswf.html
<Innerina1> Carlin0: mi dà questo output: Il pacchetto mencoder non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente Tuttavia questi pacchetti lo sostituiscono: mplayer
<Carlin0> <jester-> Innerina1: devi abilitare repo  partners e indipendenti
<Innerina1> Solo che ho invece mplayer2 e secondo me installando mplayer andrà in conflitto...
<Innerina1> ok
<Innerina1> Come li abilito da terminale? Graficamente trovo che è abilitato Partner di Canonical, e non trovo gli indipendenti...
<jester-> Innerina1: sudo software-properties-gtk
<jester-> Innerina1: che ubuntu hai
<Innerina1> 15.04
<jester-> gurda in altro software che ci sono
<Innerina1> Ci sono 5 scelte, cd-rom, Partner di Canonical e quello codice sorgente, e gli altri 2 disabilitati durante avanzamento a utopic...
<Innerina1> l'unico spuntato è Partner di Canonical
<jester-> sounta  pure indipendenti
<jester-> spunta
<Innerina1> Il bello è che non trovo gli indipendenti...
<Innerina1> come lo aggiungo 'sto repo?
<jester-> Innerina1: allora hai cannibalizzato qualcosa
<krabador> Innerina1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Innerina1, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<jester-> Innerina1: apri sources.list e controlla che ci sia il repo con extra
<Innerina1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10966020/
<Innerina1> uh comodo! Non sapevo che ora ci fosse 'sta possibilità...
<jester-> Innerina1: hai la 15.04 e non esiste piu il repo extra
<jester-> e non esiste piu encoder
<jester-> lo avranno sostituito con altra ciofeca
<Innerina1> wtf... ed ora come faccio che Lives non mi salva più le gif? Era così comodo... -.-
<Innerina1> A parte che il programmatore poteva pure mettere insieme tutti i pacchetti encoder -.-
<jester-> Innerina1: di solito un app si prende le dipendenze
<jester-> se non è roba da repo è normale non trovare le dipendenze
<Innerina1> purtroppo questa app non se le portava tutte anche installando da Software Center...
<krabador> Innerina1, lives-plugins non ti aiuta?
<Innerina1> Controllo se c'é ma credo che quel pacchetto riguardi i plugin, non gli encoders che gli mancano >.<
<Innerina1> sto giusto provando ad installare gli sswf ma ho notato che il pacchetto è vecchio e mi dice che è di cattiva qualità... non ce n'é uno simile più recente?
<krabador> Innerina1, che dicono quelli di Lives, sulle loro risorse?
<jester-> si puo sapere che minghia è lives?
<Innerina1> Lives è un programma di videoediting
<Innerina1> http://lives.sourceforge.net/index.php?do=downloads
<Innerina1> questo è il loro sito
<krabador> Innerina1, i componenti che ti servono sono segnalati da loro come Custom Scripts for LiVES
<Innerina1> sì c'é il pacchetto plugins pack
<jester-> Innerina1: uare kdeinlive che è potente?
<Innerina1> ma è kde e come sai si porta dietro un bel pò di roba
<Innerina1> ma più che altro vorrei un editor che mi salva direttamente in formato gif come fa questo
<jester-> come dire è un bell'uomo ben dotato ma non ci vado perché i cinese
<Innerina1> krabador: lo so ma il problema è che non mi permette di salvare i file se non installo i rispettivi encoder
<jester-> Innerina1: che ti frega delle dipendenze prendono solo quelche mb
<Innerina1> tra l'altro è anche strano perché al posto di Salva Selezione Come... trovo la stessa schermata di Encode Clip As... perché era da quella che salvavo in formato gif come nelle vecchie versioni... -.-
<Innerina1> secondo me non è stata ben programmata questa versione
<jester-> Innerina1: il mondo va avanti
<Innerina1> jester-: ma in kdenlive posso salvare direttamente in gif?
<krabador> Innerina1, certo, 15.04 va male perchè non ti vanno custom script su lives
<Innerina1> Cmq ce l'ho già
<jester-> Innerina1: non so,  è peace che lo usa
<Innerina1> Ho capito... mo ci dò n'occhiata
<Innerina1> eh... a saperlo che avevano tolto gli extra -.-
<Innerina1> ma come mai 'sta castroneria?
<krabador> Innerina1, in vivid ci sono lives (2.2.8~ds0-1ubuntu1) [universe] Video Editing system allowing users to edit and create video
<krabador> lives-data (2.2.8~ds0-1ubuntu1) [universe] Data files for LiVES
<krabador> lives-dbg (2.2.8~ds0-1ubuntu1) [universe] Debugging symbols for LiVES
<krabador> lives-plugins (2.2.8~ds0-1ubuntu1) [universe] LiVES plugins pack
<krabador> sono gli stessi di 14.10 , e persino in piu' di 14.04
<krabador> non sono abbastanza per l'esperienza utente?
<Innerina1> Fammi controllare...
<Innerina1> non vedo se viene da Universe, ma per il resto è esattamente quella versione
<Innerina1> per forza, dato che l'ho installato da Synaptic alla fine
<krabador> Innerina1, http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/amd64/lives-plugins/filelist
<krabador> questo è il contenuto di lives-plugins
<krabador> Innerina1, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/lives/plugins/encoders/sswf_encoder
<Innerina1> Sì avevo già visto... cmq ho scoperto che manca lives-dbg
<krabador> quelli sono i simboli di debug
<Innerina1> serve anche quello?
<krabador> che ti servono solo nel caso tu voglia collaborare con lo sviluppo
<Innerina1> ah allora no
<Innerina1> dite che dovrei andare di reinstall plugins?
<krabador> l'avevi già installato?
<Innerina1> sì
<Innerina1> però secondo me il problema è interno al programma
<krabador> Innerina1, molto possibile
<krabador> Innerina1, sudo apt-get remove --purge lives-plugins
<krabador> Innerina1, sudo apt-get install lives-plugins
<Innerina1> ma vai a capire dove sta la pulce dato che ci sono due entries identiche per il salvataggio dei file ed incompleti dei loro plugin...
<Innerina1> ok
<Innerina1> niente da fare, continua a chiedermi sswf e mencoder... maledetti
<Innerina1> kdenlive salva in formato gif?
<Innerina1> Per il resto funziona bene, mal che vada recupero i set dalle cartelle e ci faccio la gif con Gimp ^^
<krabador> Innerina1, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/lives/plugins/encoders/mencoder_encoder
<krabador> entrambi vengono installati da lives-plugin
<Innerina1> Che strano, non mi trova quelle cartelle...
<Innerina1> in usr/lib/lives c'é solo l'eseguibile
<krabador> hai installato ubuntu a 64 o 32 ?
<krabador> nel caso di ubuntu 32 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/lives/plugins/encoders/mencoder_encoder
<Innerina1> 32...
<Innerina1> il bello è che non c'é proprio la cartella del tipo 64 o 32 O.o
<krabador> Innerina1, locate mencoder | pastebinit
<Innerina1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10966403/
<krabador> Innerina1, /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/lives/plugins/encoders/mencoder_encoder
<krabador> ce l'hai
<krabador> Innerina1, hai installato pacchetti esterni, di mencoder ?
<Innerina1> no...
<Innerina1> ora mi è venuto un dubbio... non è che dipende dall'ambiente in cui mi trovo?
<krabador> Innerina1, controlla all'interno del programma stesso se ci sono nelle impostazioni , dei settaggi a riguardo
<krabador> perchè, in che ambiente ti trovi?
<Innerina1> Perché adesso sto da Ubuntu Mate, ma di solito uso Fallback Gnome
<krabador> usi un lives scompattato a mano da qualche parte ?
<Innerina1> magari lì mi vede cose che qui non vedo, anche se è strano...
<Innerina1> sì
<Innerina1> forse è quello che vedi
<krabador> Innerina1, se usi un lives scompattato da qualche parte, non vedrà mai i componenti installati nel sistema
<Innerina1> ah ecco...
<krabador> "ah ecco..." ?
<krabador> tra l'altro hai anche /home/innerina/lives-2.2.8/lives-plugins/plugins/encoders/mencoder_encoder
<Innerina1> il fatto è che prima lo avevo installato da pacchetto .tar, ma ho visto che non mi costruiva gli effetti, che infatti poi installando ex novo (dopo aver disinstallato) da Gestore pacchetti sono stati installati correttamente...
<Innerina1> ma in entrambi i casi il problema con gli encoder è rimasto
<krabador> Innerina1, se usi lives, del repositories ubuntu, lui usa lives-plugins
<Innerina1> allora mi sa che non riconosce lives-plugins
<krabador> Innerina1, se usi in lives scompattato da qualche parte, è ovvio che non te li riconosca
<krabador> come appena dett o
<Innerina1> mi sembra l'unica spiegazione plausibile, altrimenti li avrei tutti...
<Innerina1> sì ma il lives scompattato lo avevo completamente disinstallato prima di reinstallare da Centro Software...
<Innerina1> a meno che abbia lasciato tracce e lì sta il rebus -.-
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-02
<Innerina1> come non detto, ora ho visto che la cartella c'é col contenuto
<Innerina1> però non capisco perché non viene riconosciuta da Lives -.-
<Innerina1> ci si rilegge poi
<davide> ciao a tutti::)
<davide> :P
<akis24> giorno
<gero> Buongiorno, nel mio lubuntu ho problemi con il volume. Chi può aiutarmi ?
<akis24> gero: spiega meglio
<gero> nell'icona del volume non posso regolare il volume
<gero> se vado su youtube l'audio si sente, ma sto facendo un corso di inglese in un sito e l'audio non va
<gero> ho provato con windows a vedere se era un problema del sito ma con windows funzione perfettamente
<sacarde> ciao
<cristian_c> gero,
<cristian_c> gero, in che senso non puoi regolare?
<gero> si, dimmi cristian
<gero> non posso aumentere o diminuire il volume, è bloccato a zero
<cristian_c> gero, ah
<cristian_c> gero, apri alsamixer e vediamo
<cristian_c> gero, il problema da quanto tempo lo riscontri?
<gero> sono con Lubuntu 14.10 non penso di avere questo alsamixer. Ho installato ieri il sistema operativo
<gero> 14.04 scusa
<cristian_c> gero, in live funzionava l'audio?
<cristian_c> gero, hai sempre riscontrato il problema del volume sin dall'installazione?
<gero> non l'ho provato, perchè prima avevo lubuntu 14.10 e andava bene
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gero, quindi hai eseguito un downgrade, diciamo
<gero> poi ho aggiornato al 15.04 e i sistema si imballava, e quindi ho rimesso la 14.04
<cristian_c> gero, apri un terminale e digita: alsamixer
<gero> ok
<gero> fatto
<cristian_c> gero, posta la schermata risultante
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gero> mi sto ricollegando con gero87
<gero> ok
<gero87> puoi rimandare il link dove caricare l'immagine ? cristian
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sacarde> qualcuno ha mai usato webdav in scrittura?
<ExPBoy> !info webdav
<ubot-it> Package webdav does not exist in trusty
<ExPBoy> sacarde, che roba è?
<sacarde> e' un componente di apache
<sacarde> per gestire directory tramite http
<ExPBoy> sacarde, mi sembra sia solo per windows però, ma forse mi sbaglio
<sacarde> funzionare funziona....
<sacarde> soltanto che mi permette solo di leggere
<ExPBoy> bho
<gero87> https://imgur.com/gallery/sSYea6F/new
<gero87> cristian così si vede ?
<akis24> gero: si spostati con le frecce destra su master headphone e speaker e poi freccia in su per aumentare i livelli del volume  alla fime premi esc  e vedi come va
<akis24> fine*
<gero87> restano sempre a zero
<akis24> gero: non aumentano i livelli con i tasti freccia in su ?
<gero87> no
<akis24> gero: dal terminale   sudo apt-get update    e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | gero
<ubot-it> gero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gero87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10968762/
<cristian_c> gero87, effettivamente
<gero87> fatto
<cristian_c> gero87, ok
<gero87> trovato il problema ?
<cristian_c> gero87, quale pc?
<cristian_c> gero87, ancora no
<akis24> gero:  prova a dare prima  sudo /sbin/alsa-utils reset   e dopo   sudo /sbin/alsa-utils start
<gero87> asus F3JC
<gero87> sudo /sbin/alsa-utils reset....mi dice comando non trovato
<akis24> gero:  apt-cache policy alsa-base alsa-utils  e sempre su paste
<gero87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10968808/
<akis24> gero:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libasound2 libasound2-plugins
<gero87> fatto
<cristian_c> gero87, digita: lsb_release -a
<gero87> fatto
<akis24> eh se ci fai vedere gero  ...
<gero87> si scusa
<gero87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10968837/
<cristian_c> gero87, visto che hai installato ieri, puoi provare una cosa?
<gero87> cosa ?
<cristian_c> gero87, hai scaricato e installato la 14.04.2
<gero87> si
<cristian_c> potresti scaricare la prima 14.04?
<cristian_c> ovvero la 14.04.0
<cristian_c> quella uscita nel 2014
<gero87> ho già caricato tutti i file e sw
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gero87, esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<gero87> in che senso ?
<cristian_c> gero87, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list &6 ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> gero87, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> gero87, la seconda linea, la prima è errata
<gero87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10968862/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> gero87, non so bene cos'hai installato
<cristian_c> gero87, ma sarebbe bene fare una prova con la 14.04 originaria
<cristian_c> potrebbero esserci problemi con le point release
<cristian_c> in pratica rilasci intermedi della 14.04
<cristian_c> teoricamente, con la 14.04.0 dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> o anche con la 14.04.1
<cristian_c> ma c'è da provare
<gero87> non c'è un modo  per passare alla 14.10 ?
<cristian_c> gero87, ma ti porti dietro il problema, credo
<cristian_c> gero87, però sì, puoi eseguire l'upgrade alla 14.10
<gero87> in realtà ricordo che con la 14.10 avevo lo stesso problema, però poi si risolse da solo
<cristian_c> gero87, occhio che il supporto alla 14.10 scade fra un paio di mesi, costringendoti a fare l'aggiornamento alla 15.04
<cristian_c> gero87, vai in Aggiornamenti software
<gero87> capito, ma la 15.04 s'imballava di continuo
<cristian_c> 'Software e aggiornamenti'
<cristian_c> gero87, ok, ma hai il supporto che dura poco
<cristian_c> gero87, a questo punto , puoi pure scaricare una 15.04 e vedere se va
<cristian_c> gero87, installata da zero o in live, non tramite avanzamento come hai fatto
<gero87> non mi va di ricaricare di nuovo tutto, ho poco tempo, mannaggia
<cristian_c> poi bisogna vedere se avevi aggiunto ppa e mazzi vari
<cristian_c> gero87, se hai poco tempo utilizza la live
<cristian_c> il sistema si può utilizzare anche da live
<mettiu> buongiorno come installo GDebi?
<cristian_c> mettiu, su quale versione?
<gero87> no, ci sta un casino per caricare in live
<cristian_c> gero87, lentezza?
<gero87> per avviarsi si
<mettiu> cristian_c, 12.10
<cristian_c> gero87, sempre molto più veloce che installare da zero
<cristian_c> mettiu, la 12.10 non è più supportata da un bel pezzo
<cristian_c> è fuori supporto
<cristian_c> scaduta
<mettiu> cristian_c, ma a me funziona ancora perfettamente!!!!
<gero87> facciamo così, si può passare alla 14.10 ?
<gero87> con aggiornamento ?
<cristian_c> mettiu, ok, ma non hai aggiornamenti, neanche quelli di sicurezza
<mettiu> cristian_c, ho provato questo sudo apt-get install gdebi ma non funzina
<cristian_c> mettiu, è un po' come utilizzare ancora xp
<cristian_c> gero87, ti stavo dicendo quando hai detto che non ti andava di farlo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> gero87, vai in Aggiornamenti software
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> 'Software e aggiornamenti'
<gero87> fatto
<cristian_c> mettiu, successivamente , fai l'upgrade alla 15.04, prima di luglio, o installala da zero
<mettiu> cristian_c, scusa ma di cosa parli?
<cristian_c> gero87, seleziona la scheda Aggiornamenti
<gero87> fatto
<cristian_c> gero, successivamente , fai l'upgrade alla 15.04, prima di luglio, o installala da zero
<b00k3r> giorno
<cristian_c> mettiu, scusa, era per gero
<cristian_c> mettiu, installa una versione di ubuntu ancora supportata
<cristian_c> mettiu, la 12.10 è out
<gero87> non ho capito, sono su scheda aggiornamenti. Che faccio ?
<mettiu> cristian_c, lo so che dovrei farlo, ma perderei tutte le impostazioni!!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> gero87, seleziona : 'notificare le nuove versioni di ubuntu'
<mettiu> cristian_c, mi serve solo sapere come isntallate un  tar.gz
<cristian_c> mettiu, mi dispiace, dovevi aggiornare molto prima
<cristian_c> mettiu, e ora non è più possibile effettuare l'avanzamento
<gero87> per qualsiasi versione ?
<cristian_c> gero87, sì, cambia da 'per le versioni lts'
<gero87> fatto
<mettiu> crist
<cristian_c> a 'per qualsiasi versione'
<mettiu> cristian_c, quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<gero87> fatto
<cristian_c> mettiu, fai un backup dei dati
<cristian_c> mettiu, e installa una 15.04 o una 14.04
<cristian_c> mettiu, la 14.10 invece ha supporto fino a luglio
<gero87> chiudo la finestra e guardo gli aggiornamenti disponibili ?
<cristian_c> quindi non conviene installarla adesso
<cristian_c> gero87, mi pare di sì, se la modifica è stata fatta
<mettiu> cristian_c, io vado di LTS....
<gero87> ok
<gero87> provo
<cristian_c> gero87, anzi, dovrebbe comparirti una finestra per passare da 14.04 a 14.10
<cristian_c> mettiu, allora scarica la 14.04
<mettiu> cristian_c, ti dico che questa 12.10 per me è ancora perfetto!!!
<cristian_c> mettiu, ok, ma non c'è supporto
<mettiu> cristian_c, fosse per me la terrei tutta la vita!!!!!
<cristian_c> o te la tieni così con tutti i problemi
<cristian_c> mettiu, ah, sulla 12.10 non puoi più installare i programmi dai repository
<cristian_c> visto che li hanno spenti, messi fuori uso sui server
<gero87> sto aggiornando alla 14.10
<cristian_c> !rilasci | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> gero87, ottimo
<cristian_c> gero87, ti consiglio di fare l'avanzamento a 15.04 appena puoi, oppure installarlo da zero
<gero87> vediamo che succede quando finisce
<cristian_c> gero87, visto che non avrai più supporto sulla 14.10 a partire da luglio
<gero87> la 15.10 si imballava
<cristian_c> gero87, ti ho spiegato i possibili motivi
<gero87> lo so, ma non mi vadi riformattare
<cristian_c> gero87, non puoi farci molto
<gero87> preferisco la 14.10....cosa succede se non passo alla 15.10 ?
<cristian_c> se scegli un rilascio con supporto breve
<gero87> 15.04 scusa
<cristian_c> gero87, la 15.10 non esiste neanche
<gero87> 15.04 scusa
<cristian_c> gero87, semplicemente, vai fuori supporto, nessun aggiornamento, neanche di sicurezza, nessuna possibilità di installare applicazioni dai repository
<cristian_c> gero87, è un po' come utilizzare xp
<gero> capito, quindi sono obbligato
<gero> okay
<gero> grazie
<cristian_c> !rilasci | gero
<ubot-it> gero: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> gero, dai un'occhiata qui
<cristian_c> ti conviene restare sulle lts il più possibile
<gero> okay
<gero> ormai è fatta
<cristian_c> gero, se ci sono problemi con la 15.04, fai sapere
<gero87> si sto aspettand che finisce
<gero87> e vediamo
 * bip Hello ;-)
<Giuseppe74> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Giuseppe74> ho un problena
<Giuseppe74> ho scaricato monolight, ma non me lo fa installare
<mettiu> buongiorno dove trovo i log di questa mattina?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bip> Ciao jester- :)
<bip> Qualcuno bravo sulle partizioni c'è? ;-)
<jester-> aiò bip
<bip> Come stai boss? ;-)
<jester-> solito tran tran
<bip> come te la cavi con le partizioni?
<jester-> cosa ti serve
<bip> Non so se l'HD in questione è "riparabile" o irri
<jester-> che problemi ha
<mettiu> buongiorno ho la ubuntu 12.10 LTS, sto decidendo se aggionare. MEglio la 14.04 che è LTS oppure la 15.04 ?
<bip> jester-: un attimo che ti pasto tutto ;-)
<jester-> mettiu: 12.10 scaduta, secondo me è meglio la 14.10 visto che la 14.04.2 è un po buggata
<bip> mettiu: la 14.04 è vecchia, diciamo ;-) dovresti provare la 14.10
<jester-> e la 15.04 sempre secondo me non è del tutto stabile
<bip> jester-: ho inserito USB l'hd di seguito fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/10969895/
<mettiu> si ma la 14.04 è LTS|
<mettiu> la 14.10 no
<jester-> si
<jester-> bip: eh ma che problemi ha il disco e quale
<mettiu> jester-, per me è gia perfetta la 12.04!!!!
<jester-> mettiu: lts ha rilasci ogni 2 anni
<jester-> mettiu: allora tieniti la 12,04
<bip> jester-: è l'sdc1 l'HD in questione. Questo è il parted --> http://pastebin.com/sw4QzN3J
<jester-> bip: sdc1 un tera in fat???
<jester-> e purw 16
<bip> mettiu: la 14.04 è legermente buggata. La 14.10 è la via migliore tra la tua versione e la 15 (quest'ultima deve ancora macinare)
<jester-> pure
<bip> jester-: purtroppo si. 16 e un tera
<jester-> bip: non esiste che ub tera in fat 16 funzioni
<jester-> nemmeno in fat 32
<bip> jester-: lo so, tuttavia il cliente mi ha chiesto, nei limiti del possibile di recuperare i dati
<bip> jester-: un'idea? Pensiero?
<jester-> bip: la monta la partizione?
<bip> jester-: collegato al PC non fa nulla. Si dovrebbe "auto" avviare in caso
<bip> jester-: provo un mount da terminale?
<jester-> eh comincia a fare un fsck
<jester-> sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdc1
<bip> fsck.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)
<bip> Logical sector size is zero.
<jester-> mi sa che è andato veramente a mignotte
<jester-> bip: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<bip> mount: si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem
<bip> - ffat16
<bip> :S
<jester-> ma che cazzo di distro usi
<bip> - f fat16
<jester-> bip: sudo mount -t vfat/dev/sdc1 /mnt
<bip> jester-: xubuntu su "decisione" unanime di kabrador
<jester-> bip: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<bip> Io avevo Kubuntu
<jester-> bip: di solito fa in automatico
<bip> jester-: http://pastebin.com/LP6LmxMQ
<jester-> bip: secondo me con i tools normali non è recuperabile
<bip> jester-: sentenzio che è andato?
<jester-> ci voule una bella testa a fare un tera in fat e per giunta 16bit
<bip> jester-: il manager di un cliente cosa vuoi che gli importi del fat ;-) eheheh
<jester-> il manager è un pirla
<jester-> lo mandi a pulire i cessi
<stevr1it> salve, ho aggiornato ubuntu a 15.04 e funziona quasi tutto bene. Uso gnome fallback con metacity. Ora quando apro una cartelal da risorse, mi viene una pagina bianca e nessun file, se clicco su una cartella da Desktop mi appare tutte e anche le altre cartelle. Potete autarmi a risolvere questo problemino?
<bip> jester-: adesso capisci perchè l'EXPO è quello che è?
<jester-> stevr1it: installazione nuova o avanzamento
<stevr1it> jester-, ciao, avanzamento su portatile con scheda grafic aintel
<jester-> bip: expo è nu babbà non bastano un paio di pirla a sminchiarlo
<bip> jester-: è la somma che fa il totale ;-) ci leggiamo in chat ;-)
<jester-> stevr1it: o avanzamento non perfetto o vivid non va daccordo con gnome
<jester-> stevr1it: prova ad loggare con unity
<stevr1it> jester-, già fatto, stesso problema
<jester-> !gnomereset | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> !unityreset | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<stevr1it> jester-, già fatto, nessun risultati
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-ugrade
<stevr1it> jester-, ok
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stevr1it> jester-, poi riavvio?
<jester-> se intalla qualcosa basta un termina sessione
<stevr1it> jester-, non ha installato nulla
<jester-> stevr1it: prova un alive di vivid
<stevr1it> jester-, lo installo su usb?
<jester-> stevr1it: usb o cd fa lo stesso e provi il sistema senza installare e vedi come butta
<stevr1it> jester-, ok grazie ora scarico e provo. ciao
<lukesky> salve,ho un asus e dopo aver istallato ubuntu 14.04,togliendo windows,non mi legge la scheda wireless.ho i driver della  MT7630 mi aiutate a montarla da terminale?grazie
<krabador> lukesky, hai provato la 15.04 in live, prima dell'installazione di 14.04 ?
<lukesky> no
<lukesky> c'è gia la 15.04?scusate ma sonomolto scarso
<lukesky> ho la 14.04 su chiavetta
<lukesky> ora sonocollegato via cavo
<lukesky> la mia scheda è una mediatec,ho i driver in una cartella dul desktop,ma non riesco a "montarla" quali comandi dal terminale?
<krabador> lukesky, http://releases.ubuntu.com/vivid/
<krabador> nel momento in cui hai appena installato , ti conviene provare la versione piu' aggiornata
<lukesky> krabador grazie mi consigli di istallare la 15.04 prima?bene seguirò alla lettera i vostri consigli.grazie ancora
<krabador> lukesky, dagli una provata, da sessione live
<lukesky> il mio asus è a 64 bit,come faccio a passare alla 15.04?come faccio a provare la sessione live?la devo mettere su chiavetta?
<krabador> metti su pendrive questa http://releases.ubuntu.com/vivid/ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> la fai partire in boot, premi subito i tasti freccia
<krabador> ti apparirà un menu, da cui potrai scegliere "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<lukesky> ok provo,prima devo svuotare la pennetta?o gli dico di salvare e via?
<krabador> lukesky, se hai ancora la pendrive con cui hai fatto la 14.04 , usa quella
<krabador> svuotala prima
<lukesky> si ce l'ho qui
<lukesky> provo
<lukesky> mi da 20 min al termine,poi nella pendrive (9,6 GB libero)c'è la 14.04 devo rimuoverla prima?o va bene uguale
<krabador> <krabador> svuotala prima
<gero> salve, ho incasinato la barra che sta sotto in lubuntu. Qualcuno sa se è possibile farla ritornare come era per default ?
<gero87> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<gero987> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<Mauro81> Sera a tutti, qualcuno mi puo' aiutare con un problema su ubuntu 15.04?
<Carlin0> esponi il problema Mauro81 e se qualcuno sa risponde
<Mauro81> ho aggiornato dalla 14.10 alla 15.04 ma ora rimane bloccato alla schermata di login, inserisco la pass ma non parte.
<Mauro81> ho aggiornato dalla 14.10 alla 15.04 ma ora rimane bloccato alla schermata di login, inserisco la pass ma non parte.
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-03
<Steforce> Buongiorno a tutti. Sono un nuovo utente di Ubuntu e avrei bisogno di assistenza
<Steforce> Ho preparato ieri una chiavetta con cui effettuare il boot a causa di un problema del mio hard disk
<Steforce> la chiavetta avrebbe dovuto far partire immediatamente il sistema e invece mi porta ad una schermata di login
<Steforce> ovviamente non ho nessun account con cui accedere e quindi non so come proseguire
<Steforce> qualcuno saprebbe darmi qualche dritta ?
<bip> Buongiorno!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<lukesky> aiuto.ho un problema strano.asus F552C c'ho installato ubuntu 14.04.ora volevo mettere la 15.04.non riesco più ad entrare nel bios aiutoo
<lukesky> inoltre con la 14.04 non leggeva la scheda wireless ma questo,ora è un altro problema.ora vorrei entrare nel bios e mettere da pendrive la 15.04
<Mauro81> Salve  a tutti... Dopo il passaggio da ubuntu 14.10 a 15.04 il sistema all'avvio mi chiede la mia pass, la inserisco ma non parte, ri carica sempre la  stessa  schermata... qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<Mauro81> Salve  a tutti... Dopo il passaggio da ubuntu 14.10 a 15.04 il sistema all'avvio mi chiede la mia pass, la inserisco ma non parte, ri carica sempre la  stessa  schermata... qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Mauro81,
<cristian_c> Mauro81, prova a resettare la password da modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> Mauro81, sicuro tu non abbia il maiuscolo attivato?
<Mauro81> si cristian la pass la scrivo in modo corretto
<cristian_c> Mauro81, sì, però ho domandato se hai il maiuscolo attivo
<Mauro81> no no non e' attivo
<cristian_c> considerando che la password non viene visualizzata a schermo
<cristian_c> Mauro81, prova a resettarla da modalità di ripristino
<Mauro81> come si fa'? che nn l'ho mai fatto
<cristian_c> Mauro81, a entrare in modalità di ripristino?
<Mauro81> ci sono in modalita' ripristino, ho scelto "passa a una shell con privilegi di root"
<cristian_c> ok
<Mauro81> ora che devo fare?
<Mauro81> (ho provato con ls /home e poi passwd + nome utente, ma quando vado a cambiare la pass mi dice "Errore token manipolazione    password"
<cristian_c> Mauro81, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mauro81> come la posto? ora sto sul portatile, il fisso come detto sopra non parte..
<cristian_c> Mauro81, una foto , per esempio
<Mauro81> http://i.imgur.com/7wO5vSp.jpg
<Mauro81> eccola
<cristian_c> Mauro81, rimonta il file system in scrittura
<Mauro81> come si fa'?
<cristian_c> Mauro81, mount -o remount,rw /
<Mauro81> ok password aggiornata, provo a fare il login
<cristian_c> Mauro81, ok
<Mauro81> non va', la pass e' giusta ma ricarica sempre la schermata di login
<cristian_c> Mauro81, un attimo
<cristian_c> Mauro81, prova ad entrare in una shell
<cristian_c> Mauro81, e digita il comando: login
<Mauro81> fatto
<cristian_c> Mauro81, cosa accade?
<Mauro81> mi chiede i dati di accesso, li inserisco e rimane sul prompt
<cristian_c> Mauro81, in che senso?
<cristian_c> Mauro81, posta schermata
<Mauro81> http://i.imgur.com/RuHmsZa.jpg
<cristian_c> Mauro81, sei loggato
<Mauro81> si
<cristian_c> Mauro81, la prima volta avevi digitato la password non correttamente
<Mauro81> lo so'
<Mauro81> ma piu' di la' non va'
<cristian_c> Mauro81, più di là in che senso?
<Mauro81> ho aperto il teminale dalla schermata di login con CTRL ALT f2
<cristian_c> Mauro81, digita: startx
<Mauro81> fatto.. torna sempre al prompt
<cristian_c> Mauro81, posta il contenuto del log di sistema o di dmesg
<cristian_c> Mauro81, li trovi in /var/log
<cristian_c> !paste | Mauro81
<ubot-it> Mauro81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauro81> ti mando la foto del messaggio dopo il startx
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Mauro81, hai detto che tornava al prompt
<cristian_c> non hai parlato di messaggi :P
<Mauro81> mi sa' che se rimanevo co la 14.10 era meglio lol
<Giuseppe74> ciao ho un problema con la versione 14.04LTS
<Giuseppe74> non riesco a vedere skygo
<Mauro81> ora pure il celluare fa' i capricci con ubuntu...
<cristian_c> Mauro81, ?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, esattamente, come fai?
<Giuseppe74> è un problema di skygo?
<Mauro81> non mi apre la cartella foto... maledetti winzoz phone lol
<cristian_c> lol
<Giuseppe74> come faccio, cosa?
<cristian_c> <Giuseppe74> non riesco a vedere skygo
<cristian_c> contestualizza
<Giuseppe74> ah, ho scaricato pipelight ma non va
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, ecco
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, hai letto la guida wiki a pipelight?
<cristian_c> !pipelight
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<Giuseppe74> sìsì
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, cos'hai fatto dopo aver installato pipelight?
<Giuseppe74> ho fatto sudo --pipelight enable
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, vedi un comando del genere nella guida wiki?
<Giuseppe74> no
<Giuseppe74> devo fare sudo remove pipelight?
<Mauro81> cri' faccio cosi, recupero i dati con la live e reinstallo da capo, mi sa' che conviene
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, da dove hai preso quel comando?
<cristian_c> Mauro81, non si capisce neanche cos'hai fatto e cosa risponde il comando
<cristian_c> quando vuoi, posta i dati richiesti
<Mauro81> e lo so' mo si e' incasinato pure il cell... non lo riconosce ubuntu.. facciamo prima cosi
<cristian_c> Mauro81, puoi mandare i file anche via bluetooth, eh
<Giuseppe74> da CHIEDI DOMANDE, PIPELIGHT la seconda
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, posta il link
<Giuseppe74> ok
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, quindi non hai visitato la pagina di test?
<Giuseppe74> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/18600/come-si-installa-silverlight-su-ubuntu-1404
<Giuseppe74> ultimo passaggio
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, la pagina chiedi rimanda a una guida di gennaio 2014
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, comunque, non hai risposto alla domanda
<Giuseppe74> azzzzz.......... scusatemi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Giuseppe74, quindi non hai visitato la pagina di test?
<Giuseppe74> qual è?
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, è scritto nella guida wiki
<cristian_c> temo tu non l'abbia letta
<Giuseppe74> aspetta e ti faccio sapere
<Giuseppe74> crì, devo fare installa?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, ?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, di cosa stai parlando?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Giuseppe74, quindi non hai visitato la pagina di test?
<Giuseppe74> dopo aver avviato la pagina di test, mi dice
<Giuseppe74> Silverlight animation test e poi INSTALLA MICROSOFT SILVERLIGHT
<Giuseppe74> la mia domanda è: devo fare INSTALLA o no?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, digita: dpkg -l | grep light
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, in una finestra di terminale
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giuseppe74> ok
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, puoi spiegare esattamente tutto quello che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> considerando che non hai seguito la guida wiki
<Giuseppe74> ii  gir1.2-gtksource-3.0                                  3.10.2-0ubuntu1                                     amd64        gir files for the GTK+ syntax highlighting widget
<Giuseppe74> ii  libdaemon0                                            0.14-2ubuntu1                                       amd64        lightweight C library for daemons - runtime library
<Giuseppe74> ii  libgtksourceview-3.0-1:amd64                          3.10.2-0ubuntu1                                     amd64        shared libraries for the GTK+ syntax highlighting widget
<Giuseppe74> ii  libgtksourceview-3.0-common                           3.10.2-0ubuntu1                                     all          common files for the GTK+ syntax highlighting widget
<Giuseppe74> ii  libgtksourceview2.0-0                                 2.10.5-1ubuntu2                                     amd64        shared libraries for the GTK+ syntax highlighting widget
<Giuseppe74> eccomi
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, ti avevo detto di utilizzare pastebin
<Giuseppe74> dov'è?
<davegarath> Giuseppe74: fai così apt-get install pastebinit
<Giuseppe74> ok
<davegarath> Giuseppe74: poi fai dpkg -l | grep light | pastebinit  e copi/incolli il link qua
<Giuseppe74> sudo apt-get install pastebinit?
<davegarath> Giuseppe74:  sì scusa ho dimenticato il sudo
<Giuseppe74> ok
<Giuseppe74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10977779/
<Giuseppe74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10977779/
<Giuseppe74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10977779/
<Giuseppe74> scusami
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Giuseppe74, puoi spiegare esattamente tutto quello che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> considerando che non hai seguito la guida wiki
<Giuseppe74> perchè? è tutto sbagliato?
<Giuseppe74> c'è qualcosa che non va, vero?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, dovresti dire tu cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Giuseppe74> ti spiego tutto dall'inizio......
<cristian_c> ok
<Giuseppe74> volevo installare il mint cinnamon 17.1
<Giuseppe74> ma non sono riuscito ad installarlo perchè lo schermo era bianco e non andava oltre il logo
<Giuseppe74> poi ho visto freya osx
<Giuseppe74> e nemmeno quello andava
<krabador> Giuseppe74, come ti sei avvicinato al mondo dell'informatica?
<Giuseppe74> sono diplomato in informatica
<Giuseppe74> ho fatto appunto l'industriale
<krabador> ah, grande , con una tesina in ?
<Carlin0> e allora pensa ammè che ho la tersa media
<Giuseppe74> THE VIRUS IN THE PCS
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, btw, freya somiglia solo a osx fine OT
<Giuseppe74> sono almeno 20 anni
<Giuseppe74> e il linux mai utilizzato
<Giuseppe74> lo sto scoprendo ora
<Giuseppe74> cristian? continuo?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, forse sei andato troppo indietro nel racconto
<Giuseppe74> sono un disabile............ scusatemi
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, per il momento spiega cos'hai fatto poco prima di installare pipelight
<cristian_c> e come hai installato , e cos'hai fatto poco dopo aver installato pipelight
<b00k3r> giorno
<Giuseppe74> ho visto un'altra pagina di Silverlight
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, come hai installato silverlight?
<krabador> Giuseppe74, se hai un po' di tempo, piu' tardi, entra pure in #ubuntu-it-chat, per parlare un po' della tesina
<krabador> sarebbe interessante
<Giuseppe74> http://silicondales.com/tutorials/use-sky-go-silverlight-5-video-ubuntu-linux/
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, quindi non hai installato tramite istruzioni sul wiki?
<Giuseppe74> sì, ma siccome non andava, ho seguito questa pagina
<Giuseppe74> e non va neanche
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, avevi aperto la pagina di test?
<Giuseppe74> sì
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, e cosa restituiva?
<Giuseppe74> http://bubblemark.com/silverlight2.html
<Giuseppe74> questa
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Giuseppe74, e cosa restituiva?
<Giuseppe74> a te è diversa, vero?
<cristian_c> ?
<Carlin0> e come fa a saperlo
<cristian_c> Carlin0, infatti :D
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, che cosa ottenevi con quella pagina?
<Giuseppe74> non c'era scritto nulla
<Carlin0> Giuseppe74, non c'era scritto : installa silverlight ?
<Giuseppe74> sì, però mi rimanda a monolight
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, non ora
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, quando hai installato tramite procedura del wiki
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, ora si suppone tu abbia seguito altre istruzioni
<Giuseppe74> dimmi cosa posso fare
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, non si capisce cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> non lo spieghi in nessun modo
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, hai confrontato la pagina di test quando hai installato con le istruzioni del wiki, con la pagina di test installando tramite la guida che hai segnalato?
<Giuseppe74> sì, certo, ma non va
<Giuseppe74> ascltami
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, ti ho chiesto cosa usciva prima e cosa esce ora
<cristian_c> non c'è una risposta
<Giuseppe74> ricomincio daccapo?
<cristian_c> no, ti prego
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, vorrei solamente sapere cosa usciva nella pagina di test prima di installare pipelight con la guida esterna che hai linkato
<cristian_c> è una cosa importante
<Giuseppe74> mi dice: SILVERLIGHT 2.0 ANIMATION TEST e poi INSTALLA MICROSOFT SILVERLIGHT
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, 'prima di installare pipelight con la guida esterna che hai linkato'
<cristian_c> non 'dopo averlo fatto'
<Giuseppe74> ah, ho capito
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, magari diccelo pure
<Giuseppe74> allora, sono andato ad installare proprio MOONLIGHT
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, il quale non è supportato da anni
<cristian_c> quindi non so neanche come tu l'abbia installato
<Giuseppe74> compresso
<Giuseppe74> in .zip
<Giuseppe74> lo devo rimuovere?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, il punto è che avresti dovuto seguire le indicazioni sul wik
<cristian_c> invece che tentare altre strade
<cristian_c> *wiki
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, non hai spiegato come l'hai installato
<Giuseppe74> lo devo rimuovere, vero?
<cristian_c> beh, moonlight non ti serve...
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, ma stai continuando a girarci intorno, senza dare risposte alle domande che ti si sono fatte
<Giuseppe74> se tu mi dici cosa esattamente mi domandi, non posso esattamente rispondere, no?
<Giuseppe74> allora ti faccio una domanda io: COSA DEVO FARE ESATTAMENTE
<Giuseppe74> ?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74,
<Giuseppe74> caduto?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, 1) come hai installato moonlight?
<Giuseppe74> ho fatto download-linux-ubuntu
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, dove hai trovato quel comando?
<cristian_c> se è un comando
<Giuseppe74> quale comando?
<cristian_c> <Giuseppe74> ho fatto download-linux-ubuntu
<Giuseppe74> scusami?
<Giuseppe74> dalla pagina di MOONLIGHT
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, e poi cos'hai fatto dopo aver scaricato lo zip?
<Giuseppe74> ho estratto i files e...... non ho capito nulla
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, ma l'hai installato?
<Giuseppe74> ho fatto INSTALL ma non c'era modo di installarlo
<cristian_c> quindi non l'hai installato
<cristian_c> o sbaglio
<Giuseppe74> no, per nulla
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, poi immagino che il file INSTALL sia un semplice file di testo, come il readme
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, se non l'hai installato, come fai a rimuoverlo? :D
<Giuseppe74> infatti, era un testo di readme.......
<Giuseppe74> devo rimuoverlo, o no????????????
<Giuseppe74> scusa, la tastiera
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, il file readme?  No, non è necessario
<Giuseppe74> ok
<Giuseppe74> e ora cosa devo fasre?
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> 2) hai installato anche altro oltre a moonlight?
<cristian_c> (considerando che moonlight non l'hai installato)
<Giuseppe74> no, no
<Giuseppe74> niente
<Giuseppe74> pipelight sì
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, e quindi ritorniamo alla prima domanda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Giuseppe74, vorrei solamente sapere cosa usciva nella pagina di test prima di installare pipelight con la guida esterna che hai linkato
<cristian_c> sperando che tu possa finalmente rispondere
<Giuseppe74> ma hai visto che ti ho detto prima?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, quindi, riassumendo:
<cristian_c> 1) hai tentato di installato moonlinght, ma in realtà non l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> 2) hai installato pipelight con una guida esterna
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, c'è altro?
<Giuseppe74> no
<Giuseppe74> non c'è altro
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, bene, perché non avresti dovuto fare nessuna delle due
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, bensì , installare tramite la guida sul wiki di ubuntu
<Giuseppe74> e allora, cosa posso fare?
<Giuseppe74> dimmi
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, prima di tutto, ripristina le modifica
<cristian_c> Guiquindi disinstalla ciò che hai installato tramite guida esterna
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, e spiega esattamente tutti i passi che hai fatto durante e dopo l'installazione di pipelight
<cristian_c> in modo da ripristinare alle condizioni preesistenti
<cristian_c> e installare con il metodo giusto
<Giuseppe74> con che cosa? sudo remove pipelight?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, dipende dalle operazioni che hai eseguito
<cristian_c> sarebbe che tu le elencassi in dettaglio
<cristian_c> *il caso che
<Giuseppe74> mah........ mi sa che dovrò reinstallare ubuntu dall'inizio
<akis24> Giuseppe74: si e magari seguire le guide ufficiali  prima di installare qualcosa
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, la prossima volta, cerca di capire cosa stai facendo
<cristian_c> in modo da poterlo anche comunicare in caso di eventuali problemi
<cristian_c> Giuseppe74, per il resto , sei sempre il benvenuto qui in caso di supporto ad ubuntu
<Giuseppe74> ok
<Giuseppe74> grazie e scusatemi
<caveat-> GNUlinux: e allora per via di quel messaggio di disco pieno qualcosa va storto nell'installazione che non va a buon fine?
<caveat-> o il sistema e' comunque usabile?
<GNUlinux> nessun messaggio di errore durante l'installazione, ma l'OS si comporta com se veramente il disco fosse pieno
<GNUlinux> nel senso che non posso installare nulla
<caveat-> GNUlinux: df -ah che ti dice? e sudo fdisk -l
<GNUlinux> non ho eseguito fdisk, ma nelle proprietà mi dice che c'è contenuto illeggibile, che ripeto, con il DE gnome va tutto liscio
<caveat-> GNUlinux: tu prova a mostrere comunque l'output di quei comandi
<akis24> GNUlinux:  magari se ci fai vedere una schermata del disco rigido  dalla live con gparted ci rendi felici e cerchiamo di aiutarti
<GNUlinux> da live va bene...
<GNUlinux> il problema si presente dopo l'installazione
<GNUlinux> purtroppo :(
<akis24> GNUlinux:  leggi bene quello che ho scritto ..
<GNUlinux> "magari se ci fai vedere una schermata del disco rigido  dalla live con gparted ci rendi felici e cerchiamo di aiutarti "
<akis24> GNUlinux: sarebbe utile vedere aperto gparted con relativa schermata dell'hardisk su cui devi installare
<GNUlinux> se lo faccio adesso , con il sistema installato non serve?
<GNUlinux> ok con la live
<akis24> GNUlinux: tu falla poi si vede  e postala qui in canale
<akis24> !image | GNUlinux
<ubot-it> GNUlinux: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<GNUlinux> ok, vedo se ci riesco... grazie comunque per la disponibilità
<akis24> figurati
<GNUlinux> ciao ragazzi, esco e ci provo... alla prossima
<Mr_Pan> ci ha abbandonato ... secondo non torna :D
<mikeit> ciao a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | mikeit
<ubot-it> mikeit: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Mauro81> E' possibile installare KDE4 su ubuntu 15.04? sto provando la guida qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Kde/InstallazioneKde4  ma non va'
<krabador> Mauro81, non installare piu' ambienti grafici nello stesso sistema
<krabador> scegli un ambiente grafico dopo averlo provato in live
<krabador> e poi installa la derivata ubuntu che ha in default quell'ambiente grafico
<Mauro81> si lo avevo anche prima con il vecchio 14.04
<krabador> oltretutto kde5 , montato in kubuntu 15.04 da una marea di problemi
<krabador> non è maturo
<Mauro81> a ok allora lascio stare
<Mauro81> magari metto gnome e via
<krabador> ed è stato azzardato da parted dei kubuntu devs , includerlo in questa 15.04
<Mauro81> grazie krab ^^
<Mauro81> me lo provo sul portatile kubuntu, che ho appena reinstallato tutto qui sul fisso e non mi va' di ri fare tutto da capo ^^
<krabador> ti è stato detto che una pistola è carica, e tu ti allontani per spararti in testa lo stesso?
<Mauro81> no lo provo in live e via, senza installarlo
<Mauro81> almeno lo vedo lol
<krabador> purtroppo maturerà nei prossimi mesi
<krabador> è stato cosi' anche col 4 , i kde-devs non si smentiscono
<Guest80021> Salve a tutti...avrei bisogno di assistenza riguardo all'installazione di 15.04
<Guest80021> si è bloccata alla creazione del filesystem ext4 per / nella partizione n°...vorrei sapere se posso interrompere il processo per riprovare con un altra live..
<Guest80021>  Salve a tutti...avrei bisogno di assistenza riguardo all'installazione di 15.04
<Guest80021> [20:48] <-- Guest16286 (~nicola@5.170.208.83) has left this server (Quit: Ex-Chat).
<Guest80021> [20:49] <Guest80021> si è bloccata alla creazione del filesystem ext4 per / nella partizione n°...vorrei sapere se posso interrompere il processo per riprovare con un altra live.
<krabador> Guest80021, da quanto tempo è rimasta bloccata?
<krabador> quanto è grande la / che deve fare?
<maxturbo93> ciao a tutti
<Guest80021> è circa un'ora che lavora, è grande 15gb, ilprocesso ubiquity lavora al 50% di processore
<Guest80021> è settata come partizione primaria in un disco dual boot con winzoz7
<maxturbo93> sono tentato a comprare un netbook/chromebook/convertibile-touchscreen backuppare w8 e metterci ubuntu. Consigli?
<krabador> Guest71391, è successo durante il partizionamento a mano fatto con gparted, o nell'installer di ubuntu?
<Guest80021> installer di ubuntu, se il messaggio era riferito a me!
<Guest80021> *kubuntu per la precisione
<krabador> Guest80021, è connesso quel pc, al momento?
<Guest80021> si, sto scrivendo con quello
<maxturbo93> Ci sono rogne fra ubuntu e questo eMMC o i processori celeron/atom della famiglia baytrail? È meglio se vado di notebook tradizionale?
<krabador> maxturbo93, al momento sul fronte convertibili , lo scoglio piu' grande è l'uefi che hanno all'interno
<krabador> molto spesso particolarmente blindato
<krabador> Guest80021, non ricevo pm, scrivi pure in canale
<Guest80021> sorry
<Guest80021> si, è connesso sto scrivendo con quello
<maxturbo93> krabador la cosa che mi preoccupa di più sono questi eMMC. Ho paura che dopo qualche mese se ne vanno a...
<krabador> Guest80021, fa per favore uno screenshot della schermata col blocco
<krabador> premendo il tasto stamp
<Guest80021> file:///home/kubuntu/Desktop/snapshot1.png
<Guest80021> d'oh...dove la posto
<krabador> !image | Guest80021
<ubot-it> Guest80021: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> posta l'immagine qui
<maxturbo93> krabador quindi se trovo dei video/guide di chi è riuscito a installare, non ci dovrebbero essere altri problemi? (ho visto che la 15.04 dovrebbe avere più driver/supporto per questo tipo di oggetti/chipset/wifi/touchpad/touchscreen/etc/etc , giusto?)
<krabador> maxturbo93, piu' va avanti il kernel
<krabador> piu' va avanti il supporto hardware
<krabador> la 15.04 usa un kernel di aprile 2015
<krabador> le altre sono decisamente indietro
<Guest80021> azzo, devo andare....scusa la perdita di tempo kabrador...gentilissimo.
<maxturbo93> krabador hai sentito qualche voce sulla longevità di queste memorie eMMC?
<krabador> maxturbo93, tutto cio' che è flash , ha cicli di scrittura limitati nel lungo periodo
<maxturbo93> krabador uguale o meno di SSD mSATA, secondo te?
<krabador> emmc per un dispositivo da non usare come telefonino/tablet, è abbastanza triste
<krabador> maxturbo93, fa la differenza la qualità , ed il produttore del modulo di memoria. Nel caso degli ssd, anche il controller ed il firmware fanno parecchio la differenza
<maxturbo93> krabador capisco, è un terno al lotto...
<krabador> il panorama è abbastanza complesso, ma, con l'ultima generazione di ssd, si è arrivati ad un buon livello di affidabilità di controller e firmware
<krabador> maxturbo93, al contrario, non è "a fortuna"
<krabador> ti sto dicendo che devi considerare tutti questi fattori, ed inquadrare per ognuno il piu' affidabile
<maxturbo93> krabador il problema è reperire il nome del modello del chipse, per poter fare dalle valutazioni....
<maxturbo93> *chipset
<krabador> maxturbo93, google is your friend
<krabador> e conviene , dopo opportune ricerche , sentire anche la campana dei resi, e degli utenti
<maxturbo93> krabador ho scaricato i service manual di un paio di netbook...c'è il modello della scheda su cui è saldato l'eMMC, ma non il chipset dell'eMMC stesso...è un terno al lotto...
<krabador> maxturbo93, non è una soluzione fighetta, eccetera, ma se vuoi smanettare il piu' possibile con l'hardware, ed usare al meglio un sistema operativo, è meglio rivolgersi ad un dispositivo tradizionale
<krabador> è ancora presto , per convertibili e tablettoni vari
<maxturbo93> krabador più scavo e più mi convinco che è meglio un netbook con hard disk meccanico....glielo tolgo e ci metto un SSD....peccato, mi sarebbe piaciuto un convertibile touchscreen con ubunut sopra...
<maxturbo93> krabador facciamoci produrre un convertibile da BQ, ormai che in ballo... :D
<krabador> se sei interessato ad ubuntu touch, allora prendi pure il meizo mx4
<krabador> o un nexus, per poi installarlo sopra
<krabador> i convertibili man mano sono supportati, se i produttori non esagerano troppo con uefi. Sebbene , se non evolvono, sul fronte hardware, sono solo (secondo me) un tablettone con la tastiera.
<maxturbo93> krabador che app ci girano? HMTL5 e parenti?
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/features
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/developers
<maxturbo93> krabador grazie dei suggerimenti, valuterò i pro e contro...
<maxturbo93> krabador ho trovato la quadra: convertibile con porta USB3, SSD mSATA con adattatore USB3 installato nella tastiera (i convertibili hanno quasi tutti la tastiera vuota)...risultato: w8 sull'eMMC interno, Ubuntu sull'SSD dentro la tastiera. Con i 5Gb/s e oltre dell'USB3, l'SSD con Ubuntu dovrebbe essere un missile.
<krabador> !chat | maxturbo93
<ubot-it> maxturbo93: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maxturbo93> krabador si hai ragione, era per chiudere il discorso. Grazie per i suggerimenti e buona serata a tutti. :)
<pigeta> sera
<pigeta> un programma mi ha cambiato la risoluzione dello schermo da 1920x1200 a 800x600
<pigeta> come la risetto ai valori precedenti?
<it9qqx> Salve a tutti, problema, dopo l'avanzamento alla 15.04, non ho più OpenJDK nella lista apri con
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-02
<steffo40> salve a tutti
<steffo40> ho un problema con una stampante
<steffo40> chi mi aiuta??
<gigirock> e' un problema affettivo o tecnico ?
<gigirock> !domanda | steffo40
<ubot-it> steffo40: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<steffo40> no tecnico
<steffo40> ;)
<steffo40> ho installato una hp laserjet p1005..ho installato l'hplip, la stampante compare configurata ma alle impostazioni mi dice che è INATTIVA.
<gigirock> steffo40, come e' collegata la stampante ? usb ethernet etc
<steffo40> usb
<gigirock> steffo40, staccca e riattaca il connettore usb .... poi apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get install pastebinit poi dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<gigirock> al che' avrai sul terminale un link tipo http://....  copialo e incollalo qui
<steffo40> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16187236/
<krabador> "ho installato una hp laserjet p1005" ---> su che sistema  ?
<steffo40> sistema ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> steffo40, hplip-gui , fa screenshot di "status"
<steffo40> come si fa lo screenshot?
<steffo40> che tasti devo premere?
<krabador> stamp
<krabador> e finisce in ~/Immagini
<luckily> come riesco a installare ubuntu senza usare il cd visto che un virus me lo sta bloccando?
<krabador> "un virus me lo sta bloccando " ---> ?
<luckily> penso .non riconosce nessun cd.
<krabador> luckily, come hai masterizzato il dvd ?
<steffo40> sono qui
<luckily> salvato su chiavetta e fatto masterizzare
<krabador> luckily, e di che hardware siamo parlando ?
<krabador> luckily, " fatto masterizzare" ---> come ?
<krabador> !image | steffo40
<ubot-it> steffo40: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luckily> in un negozio. non so altro gli ho dato chiavetta e me la hanno messa su dvd
<luckily> cmq non è possibile fare una partizione e instalare senza passare dal cd rom??
<krabador> senza la sicurezza che sia stato masterizzato correttamente , c'è anche la possibilità che il dvd di ubuntu sia illeggibile a prescindere
<krabador> luckily, no .
<krabador> !usbwin | luckily
<ubot-it> luckily: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> puoi provare questa strada.
<luckily> grazie mille
<steffo40> http://prnt.sc/azchkj
<krabador> shayla, print control
<krabador> stessa cosa
<norris1977> ciao
<steffo40> http://prntscr.com/azcj54
<norris1977> come faccio aggiornare 16.04
<krabador> steffo40, la stampante è a posto. Stampa pagina di prova, da Actions
<krabador> norris1977, da dove ?
<norris1977> cio  ubuntu 14.04 tls
<steffo40> niente non stampa la pagina di prova
<krabador> norris1977, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoXenial
<krabador> cosi' .
<krabador> steffo40, va in printer control, vedi cosa c'è in conda
<krabador> *coda
<steffo40> non c'è niente
<norris1977> grazie
<krabador> norris1977, è consigliabile nuova installazione , da 0
<norris1977> dopo lo faccio celo caSA
<norris1977> UBUTU
<steffo40> nessun documento in coda
<krabador> steffo40, quante stampanti sono collegate in questo sistema ?
<steffo40> due
<steffo40> elimino l'altra?
<krabador> no. In quale porta è attaccata la stampante ?
<steffo40> INTENDI L'URI DELLA PERIFERICA?
<steffo40> usb://Samsung/SCX-4x21%20Series?serial=0123456789ABCDEF&interface=1
<steffo40> hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_P1005?serial=BA2296S
<steffo40> la prima è della samsung
<steffo40> la seconda è della hp,quella in questione
<steffo40> attualmente è collegata solo quella della hp
<norris1977> BUON LAVORO
<norris1977> CIAO
<krabador> steffo40, prova a metterla in default, tramite printer control
<krabador> riavvia
<steffo40> riavvio il sistema?
<krabador> si
<Simodium> buonasera, dopo aver installato ubuntu 16.04 e aver riparato (da live usb) il grub con boot repair, adesso nel grub non trovo più windows
<Simodium> e di conseguenza non posso avviarlo
<gigirock> Simodium, hai ridato sudo update-grub una volta riavviato ?
<Simodium> posso farlo anche adesso?
<gigirock> Simodium, 6 sul pc in questione ?
<Simodium> sì
<Simodium> con ubuntu installato
<gigirock> allora vai apri il terminale e vai
<Simodium> ok, riavvio
<Simodium> se non torno... significa che ho risolto :)
<Simodium> grazie in anticipo
<norris1977> MI DATE UNA MANO
<gigirock> !domanda | norris1977
<ubot-it> norris1977: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> norris1977, ti è stato detto prima, come aggiornare.
<krabador> hai altre domande, non in maiuscolo ?
<norris1977> mi vienuto schermata nero
<norris1977> quado stavo aggiornando
<krabador> !ripristino | norris1977
<ubot-it> norris1977: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> con il dvd o pendrive di 16.04
<norris1977> ok
<norris1977> grazie io 14.04
<norris1977> lo riparato grazie
<norris1977> grazie della aiuto
<stan93> ciao a tutti ho un hp con su una scheda di rete che con la releas di prima non era supportata da ubuntu ovvero la realtek 8723BE, con la nuova funziona è stata inserita la compatibilità ?
<ThunderHunter> La distro 15.10 sembra non avere problemi con quella scheda di rete
<Musashi73> Salve a tutti. Sul mio laptop è installata la versione 15.10 di Ubuntu. Adesso, quando finisco di fare gli aggiornamenti mi avvisa che la versione 16.10LTS è pronta
<Musashi73> Posso farel'aggiornamento dalla versione 15.10 alla versione 16.04LTS. Non creo un pasticcio in quanto sono due versioni diverse di Ubuntu?
<Musashi73> come mai non appare la versione aggiornata della 16.04 di Ubuntu?
<krabador> Musashi73, "16.10LTS " beh, no, 16.04 LTS
<Musashi73> errore, mi appare 16.04LTS
<krabador> Musashi73, da versione precedente, a versione successiva, è avanzamento di versione, che si puo' fare
<krabador> cosi' come si puo' fare, nel caso delle LTS, dalla precedente alla successiva, ad esempio, da 14.04 a 16.04
<Musashi73> quindi se passo da una non LTS a una versione LTS non dovrebbero esserci problemi?
<Musashi73> come mai non apare la versione 15.04, non è stata ancora sviluppata?
<Musashi73> scusa, volevo dire 16.04
<krabador> teoricamente no, ma se il proprio sistema è molto customizzato, o c'è qualcosa da risolvere nella nuova versione , con l'hardware del pc in questione, puo' non andare a buon fine
<krabador> <Musashi73> errore, mi appare 16.04LTS ---> 16.04 è l'ultima, nonchè LTS , uscita il 21 aprile.
<krabador> Musashi73, è preferibile sempre una nuova installazione, a fronte del backup dei propri dati .
<krabador> Musashi73, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<krabador> Musashi73, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoXenial
<Musashi73> ok, grazie
<alexmocha117> ho un problema con  ubuntu qualcuno mi puo aiutare??????
<krabador> !qualcuno | alexmocha117
<ubot-it> alexmocha117: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> !ciao | alexmocha117
<ubot-it> alexmocha117: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !chiedi | alexmocha117
<ubot-it> alexmocha117: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gigirocK> Prova...
<alexmocha117> allora qualche mese fa ho installato ubuntu tutto qui apposto il problema nasce quando ho cercato di installare i tools di kali linux tramite katoolin me li ha installati al riavvio del pc mi ha cominciato a dare errori e soprattutto il terminale allapertura ere nero illeggibbile stessa cosa le finestre i contorni erano neri e non c erano lne la x
<alexmocha117> di chiusura  finestra ne rimpicciolisci ecc cosa faccio
<krabador> !ripristino | alexmocha117
<ubot-it> alexmocha117: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<alexmocha117> ah dimenticavo ho solo disponibile xterm che non funziona a dovere come terminale poi non so c e un modo di risolvere tutto cio anche senza ripristinare
<Angel1604lts>  scusate ho una domanda  vorrei sapere se su Intel Core I7-3632QM (4x2.2GHz) devo attivare Thermald  su ubuntu 16.04 ho e gia presente nel kernel ?
<max55> sera a tutti non riesco a formattare un pc non mi legge le chiavetta con ubuntu
<max55> sitema operativo win10
<krabador> max55, i bios possono avere impostazioni diverse per rilevare e mandare pendrive bootabili
<krabador> pendrive fatta come ?
<max55> con ubuntu
<max55> ma su questo me la legge su laltro no
<krabador> max55, e puoi rispondere alla domanda ?
<max55> con creatore dischi di avvio di ubuntu
<krabador> ubuntu quale ?
<max55> 14..04
<krabador> di quale iso ?
<max55> 16.04
<krabador> max55, formatta la pendrive, poi,  se hai ubuntu , apri il terminale , sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> dove x , è la precisa lettera di unità senza numero di partizione
<krabador> lettera che verifichi con sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> una volta verificata,di assicuri di smontarla
<krabador> se hai win da qualche parte, invece,
<krabador> !usbwin | max55
<ubot-it> max55: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<max55> ma e su un altro pc con win 10 che non me la fa partire su questo con cui scrivo funziona
<max55> neanche dal bios
<max55> perche voglio togliere windos e mettere ubuntu
<krabador> max55, hai avuto risposte. Hai altre domande ?
<max55> no
<pepgal> Salve a tutti
<pepgal> Ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi con Chrome/Chromium per Ubuntu?
<Akenobis> ho un problema con l'mp3 go gear vibe
<Akenobis> pepgal sono la stessa cosa
<Akenobis> pepgal esponi
<pepgal> Si, anche se Chrome ha qualche componente in più. Siccome usando Chrome mi "sfarfallava" leggermente , ho provato con Chromium
<pepgal> e ho lo stesso problema
<pepgal> alcuni siti tipo Facebook mi danno questo sfarfallio nel caricamento pagina
<marco71> ciao a tutti, sono un principiante, ho un problema non riesco a entrare nella partizione, mi rende il seguente messaggio Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/marck/18AE831FAE82F512: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sda2" "/media/marck/18AE831FAE82F512"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The di
<marco71> sk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<marco71> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<marco71> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operazione non permessa
<marco71> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<marco71> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<Ross64> Vorrei installare qgis su ubuntu 16.04, potri sapere come si fa?
<cristian_c> !info qgia
<ubot-it> Package qgia does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> !info qgis
<ubot-it> qgis (source: qgis): Geographic Information System (GIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.8.3+dfsg-1 (wily), package size 4208 kB, installed size 15242 kB
<marco71> salve sono un principiante, non riesco a entrare nella partizione e mi rende un messaggio
<cristian_c> Ross64: sudo apt-get install qgia
<marco71> Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/marck/18AE831FAE82F512: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sda2" "/media/marck/18AE831FAE82F512"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<marco71> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<marco71> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operazione non permessa
<marco71> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<marco71> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<cristian_c> Ross64: sudo apt-get install qgis
<cristian_c> Ross64: il secondo comando
<cristian_c> Ross64: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi pure in canale
<Ross64> mi dice che va in conflitto
<Ross64> possibile che qgis non venga più supportato?
<cristian_c> Ross64: posta su pastebin l'output
<cristian_c> !paste | Ross64
<ubot-it> Ross64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ross64> Grazie Cristian ora  è partito col comando da te suggerito!
<rossrc> Ciao a tutti !! Piacere, mi chiamo Luca da Novara. Cè qualcuno online al momento per darmi una manina ??
<gigirock> ciao rossrc
<gigirock> !domanda | rossrc
<ubot-it> rossrc: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rossrc> Ok. Ho un problema con Ubuntu 15.04, ovvero dopo un certo tempo che può variare mi disabilita alcune porte usb
<cristian_c> rossrc: 15.04 non è più supportato
<rossrc> Mi da lo stesso problema anche col 15.10 e col 16.04 unstable scaricato a marzo
<cristian_c> rossrc: ok, ma a maggior ragione, ti conviene eseguire l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> non ci sono più aggiornamenti per 15.04
<rossrc> ho 4 hdd con 4 sistemi. 15.04 15.10 16.04 e Debian ma tutti patiscono lo stesso male
<rossrc> alla fine terrò quello che mi riesce a risolvere questo problema e formatto gli altri
<gigirock> rossrc, aggiornato il bios ?
<gigirock> rossrc, stesso problema anche con windows ?
<cristian_c> rossrc: non è un problema hardware?
<rossrc> bios all'ultima versione. con con winzozz purtroppo funziona tutto
<gigirock> rossrc, ma hai fisicamente 4 hdd ?
<rossrc> si ma collegati uno alla volta via via nei vari tentativi
<gigirock> rossrc, per venire a mancare usb e' perche' la +5v viene sovraccaricata
<cristian_c> rossrc: ma non avevi quattro sistemi sul pc?
<rossrc> tutte usb scollegate, solo tastiera e mouse
<rossrc> nono 4 hdd con 4 sistemi solo per tentare di risolvere il problema
<rossrc> tenerne 4 assieme sul sistema avevo paura di fare pasticci
<gigirock> rossrc, mah sicuro che con win non succede ?
<cristian_c> rossrc: ma il pc va in standby, nel frattempo?
<rossrc> si provato varie volte ma con win tutto regolare. a volte sparisce l'usb altre rallenta tantissimo tanto che digitando a tastiera risponde in ritardo
<cristian_c> rossrc: ma al momento h win in dual boot?
<rossrc> no al momento sono con il 15.04
<cristian_c> rossrc: rossrc> bios all'ultima versione. con con winzozz purtroppo funziona tutto
<cristian_c> <- e quanso l'hai provato l'ultima volta?
<cristian_c> rossrc: che pc è?
<rossrc> ultimo tentativo con win settimana scorsa, configurazione uguale a ubuntu per avere prove valide. è un pc fisso con mb p8p67evo
<cristian_c> rossrc: quindi già settimana scorsa avevi ubuntu con questo problema?
<cristian_c> rossrc: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<gigirock> rossrc, se usi una live senza usare hdd hai lo stesso problema ?
<rossrc> si gia da nuovo questo problema. cpu intel i7 2600k 3,4 ghz, ram 16gb, grafica nvidia geforce gtx285. con la live non ho mai provato...
<gigirock> rossrc, dovrebbe essere un problema sul bus ma strano che un kernel crei problemi ad un bus intel
<gigirock> rossrc, dovresti provare con altri kernel tipo bsd
<gigirock> alla fine hai provato solo con debian based
<krabador> gigirock, ci sono chipset intel, come la serie 87 , affetta da bug hardware del tipo dell'utente
<rossrc> gigirock, come si fa a installare un kernel bsd ? cambia tutto il s.o. ?
<krabador> rossrc, hai provato 16.04, del 21 aprile ?
<rossrc> krabador, no non ancora provo al piu presto. il mio chipset è  il p67, ha problemi anche quello ?
<krabador> rossrc, oppure puoi provare http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.5.2-wily/   , in ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> rossrc, p67 ha questo http://www.anandtech.com/show/4143/the-source-of-intels-cougar-point-sata-bug
<krabador> rossrc, oltre a possibili bug hardware, possono poi esserci implementazioni arbitrarie dei chipset da parte dei vendors
<gigirock> rossrc, ma quindi che kernel carichi ?
<gigirock> rossrc, dai uname -a
<rossrc> ho il 3.19.0-generic
<krabador> rossrc, allineati con le ultime release, per delle prove, come consigliato
<gigirock> rossrc, siamo a 4.xxxx
<rossrc> ok, a breve provvedo a aggiornare tutto ! grazie !
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-03
<matadores> buon giorno
<matadores> ubuntu mi ha segnalato un problema con wget ho inviato anche la segnalazione  a ubuntu
<matadores> qualcuno mi può aiutare a risolvere?
<sca> mandi
<sca> salve
<fonz_dm1> Ciao
<Nobun> ciao, fonz_dm1
<matadores> ho bisogno di aiuto
<matadores> capire perchè ubuntu mi segnala che wget ha problemi
<glpiana> matadores, cosa ti dice al riguardo?
<matadores> mi segnala errore
<matadores> invio errore a ubuntu e mi mostra
<matadores> che wget ha problemii cosi ho  riavviato ubuntu e mi ha rimostrato l'errore
<glpiana> matadores, al caricamento del desktop environment ti appare la finestra di crash del programma wget da quel che ho capito. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a          e poi sudo dpkg-reconfigure wget
<glpiana> matadores, se la segnalazione persiste, metti la psunta in quella finestra affinchè non te la mostri più
<glpiana> se il sistema non è aggiornato, aggiornalo
<matadores> ho scrito i comandi che mi hai dato
<matadores> sinceramente tramite terminale  faccio spesso sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<matadores> però ho notato  che mettendo ubuntu 16.0lts server  che facendo wget scaricamenti parono però poi mi da un errore 404 della paggina di download
<glpiana> matadores, immagino non sia un problema di wget
<matadores> comunque il tutto è iniziato forse questa notte quando ho dato tramite terminale wget e indirizzo per scaticare una iso
<matadores> stammattina mi sono visto i messaggi di errore e quindi ho fatto ciò che ho detto prima
<ExPBoy> matadores, ma lo fa sempre?
<ExPBoy> mi spiego: con qualsiasi download?
<matadores> stammattina e e successo come ho detto  vedendo che era wget ho detto riavvio e sicuramente non mi riappare l'errore invece e riapparso
<matadores> senza andare a scaricare niente o toccare il terminale
<ExPBoy> matadores, sicuro di aver fatto quello che ti ha detto glpiana ?
<matadores> immediatamente come sono rientrato in ubuntu
<ExPBoy> rientrato?
<matadores> si ho fatto sono che per test ancora non posso riavviare ubuntu per verificare perchè sto faacendo n download
<matadores> :(
<ExPBoy> ok
<matadores> solo*
<matadores> una domanda da ignorante in materia se può essre causato il problema dall aver installato giochi da ubuntu softwere
<matadores> però questi giochi erano presenti anche nelle precedenti versioni di ubuntu?
<Nobun> matadores: se hai problemi con wget che ti torna errore, mi pare più probabile che sia un problema di aggiornamenti non in linea
<Nobun> tipo: hai rimosso delle librerie che wget usa o cose del genere
<matadores> cioè dici che non vi sia internet?
<Nobun> no intendo che magari nell'installare / disinstallare applicativi puoi aver sfasato qualcosa
<matadores> be se wget non riesce a scaricare ho visto una volta che mi e capitato che alla fine non fa piu il download
<Nobun> la cosa migliore, prima di tutto, è provare a dare un
<Nobun> sudo apt-get update
<Nobun> poi fai
<Nobun> sudo apt-get purge wget
<matadores> ma non ti segnala errori o ti dice se vuoi segnalare l'errore a ubuntu
<Nobun> e reinstalli wget
<matadores> io preferisco segnalare errori quando mi richiedere tanto non costa niente
<Nobun> matadores: appunto... potrebbe essere un problema di linkage o qualcosa del genere
<glpiana> Nobun, sicuro che sia saggio consigliargli di togliere wget? ha provato il comando? hai controllato cosa si porta via insieme a wget?
<ExPBoy> eh
<matadores> nobu parlando invece di aggiornamenti fino ad ora tutti gli aggiornamenti fatti li ho fatti tramite terminale
<matadores> perchè con l'applicazione aggiornamenti ancora non mi ha dato un aggiornamento  da fare
<ExPBoy> matadores, se non ci spno...
<ExPBoy> *sono
<Nobun> glpiana: potresti avere ragione, ma da quello che mi è dato sapere dinsinstallare wget e reinstallarlo non dovrebbe comportare alcun tipo di problematica... wget è abbastanza "stand-alone" per quello che mi è dato di sapere
<Nobun> poi... non sono certo un guru... sono un dilettante pure io...
<matadores> quando ho installato ubuntu 16.04 lts non mi ha permesso di collegarmi a internet come faceva nelle altre versioni e non mi ha chiesto di installare eventuali aggiornamenti durante l0installazione
<glpiana> Nobun, toglie chrom hplip pepperflash di driver postscript qualcosa di sshi core dei desktop environmente....
<glpiana> Nobun, prova a darlo con -s (simulate) e vedi cosa vorrebbe levarti
<Nobun> ok glpiana... buono a sapersi... ti ringrazio per la dritta
<Nobun> quindi, matadores: glpiana ha evidenziato una cosa che non sapevo... quindi anziché disinstallare e reinstallare
<ExPBoy> matadores, ma prima di nstallare hai provato da live?
<glpiana> comunque, se wget non funzionasse darebbe un errore semplicemnete digitando wget. se non riesce a scaricare un file, più probabile che il problema sia relativo al server dove il file è ubicato
<matadores> prima di installare?
<matadores> la sera che usci ubuntu 16.04 l'ho scaricato
<ExPBoy> matadores, la live permette di provare il SO senza installarlo
<glpiana> ExPBoy, ma che c'entra adesso la live con wget che non scarica una iso?
<ExPBoy> era per vedere se dipendeva dall'installazione
<matadores> e volevo installarlo affianco di win 10 ma  alla fine la funzione di ubuntu presente nelle precedenti versioni di  installare affianco di un altro sistema operativo non c'era
<glpiana> matadores, e hai dato i comandi che ti ho indicato prima e non ti ha dato errore, riavvia e vedi se ti viene segnalato ancora il problema
<matadores> dico l'opzione  che faceva tutto in automatico ubuntu
<glpiana> matadores, se così fosse, apri i dettagli e copia tutto su pastebin
<matadores> si li ho dati i comandi che mi hai dato
<matadores> glpiana
<matadores> indirizzami che  sono una frana
<matadores> sono un ubuntu tonto non un ubuntu avanzado
<glpiana> matadores, riavvia anzitutto
<matadores> non posso per il momento sto terminando un download:(
<glpiana> matadores, con wget?
<matadores> mi segnala ancora 30 min
<matadores> non da chromium
<glpiana> che probabilemnte usa wget
<glpiana> vabbè, quando puoi prova
<matadores> devo dire che chormium funziona abbastanza bene come sempre ma a dire la verità questa volta sembra piu pesante
<matadores> :(
<Nobun> matadores: una curiosità (se puoi dirla) che cosa avevi provato a scaricare con wget?
<matadores> avevo provato a scaricare la iso di debian
<Nobun> uhm... dal loro sito?
<matadores> cosi la provavo su virtualbox
<matadores> si dal loro sito
<Nobun> un attimo che verifico una cosa...
<matadores> ho preso il link del dvd e ho dato il comando tramite terminale  cosi mentre dormivo potevo chiudere il browser
<matadores> ecco il perchè di dare il comando tramite terminale
<glpiana> sene ha scaricato un po' e poi si è fermato sarà stato un problema di connessione
<Nobun> potrebbe essere... e se così fosse ricordo una cosa ovvia, ma che a volte può sfuggire... per riprendere un download interrotto con wget, va specificata l'opzione -c
<glpiana> basta provare
<matadores> si  nel momento preciso che è succeddo non so dirvi cosa è successo perchè stavo dormendo  quindi non  vedendo cosa sia successo  so solo l'errore però alla fine perchè il ripresentarsi l'errore al riavvio di ubuntu?
<matadores> mettendo che fosse ciò che dite perchè il risegnalare del problem?
<matadores> ciao krabrador
<matadores> krabador: *
<Pennica> ciao
<matadores> ciao
<matadores> (pce)
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> è ora de na pennica
<matadores> XD
<giusep> salve , mozilla non funziona + mi da errore come profilo missing o inesistente ...
<giusep> utilizzo kubuntu ... oltre a questo problema se richiedo aggiornamenti mi dà errore su alcuni pacchetti
<matadores> finito er download mo riavvio e vediamo se il problema der wget persiste
<giusep> per favore qualcuno sa aiutarmi volevo recuperare almeno i segnalibri di mozilla
<ska_ska> ciao ragazzi
<ska_ska> ma per un aiuto ?
<krabador> L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu
<giusep> ciao ska , anche io ne avrei bisogno
<krabador> you're welcome ;)
<ska_ska> buon giorno
<ska_ska> ragazzi ho scaricato mesi fa lubuntu, adesso in basso a destra mi è spuntata una notifica
<ska_ska> dove mi dice che si è verificato un errore negli aggiornamenti
<giusep> scusate per risolvere un problema con mozilla qualcuno sa darmi inicazioni ?
<ska_ska> provo a cliccarci sopra ma non succede niente, sembra essere bloccato
<krabador> ska_ska, di tanto in tanto usalo lubuntu..
<krabador> ska_ska, apri il terminale
<ska_ska> non ho cpt=
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<ska_ska> ??
<ska_ska> sisi già fatto
<krabador> ecco
<ska_ska> dal terminale
<krabador> va in questo
<ska_ska> ma rimane sempre questa notifica
<krabador> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> ci incolli il contenuto
<krabador> ed incolli qui il link, dopo la pressione di paste
<krabador> giusep, "scusate per risolvere un problema con mozilla qualcuno sa darmi inicazioni ?" ---> quale ?
<giusep> grazie krabador , da alcuni giorni non mi funziona + mozilla , dandomi messaggio di profile missing
<krabador> giusep, digita firefox nel terminale
<krabador> fa un pastebin di quello che viene visualizzato
<krabador> !pastebin | giusep
<ubot-it> giusep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giusep> ho provato in tantissimi modi ma senza esito vorrei almeno recuperare i segnalibri
<giusep> scusa @ubot-it ma come funziona il paste ?
<glpiana> come c'è scritto:  incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giusep> krabador già fatto da terminale , dà lo stesso errore
<krabador> giusep, cosa che rimane tra te e te
<giusep> ok provo grazie
<ska_ska> krabador scusa devo fare lo screen?....oppure soltanto il testo?
<krabador> ska_ska, copia/incolla
<krabador> del risultato del comando
<ska_ska> non riesco a farlo perchè come ti ho detto questa notifica sembra bloccata.....addirittura quando vado su strumenti di sistema > aggiornamenti software
<ska_ska> non succede niente,
<ska_ska> l'errore lo riscrivo a mano
<krabador> ska_ska, senti
<krabador> apri il terminale
<ska_ska> ok
<krabador> come ti è stato tranquillamente detto prima
<krabador> digita
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> selezioni tutto il risulstato
<krabador> copi
<krabador> vai nel sito indicato
<ska_ska> okok
<krabador> incolli
<krabador> clicchi paste
<krabador> vai nel link
<krabador> lo selezioni
<krabador> copi
<krabador> vieni qui
<krabador> incolli
<krabador> premi invio
<ska_ska> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16200198/plain/
<krabador> ska_ska, sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<krabador> stessa cosa
<Akenobis> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16200299/
<john89> non riesco a trovare il software videolan vlc su ubuntu 16.04 lts . In pratica lo cerco in software center e non trova vlc . Come lo installo ? ho provato anke da terminale ma non riesco .
<ska_ska> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/16200345/
<john89> ?????????
<ska_ska> % sudo apt-get update
<ska_ska> sudo apt-get install vlc browser-plugin-vlc
<ska_ska> prova questo john89
<pino172> ubuntu 16.04 LTS  stampante epson et-4550 scarico il file ma non riesce ad installare con ubuntu software. Nelle altre dist o versione funzionava. chi riesce a darmi una mano grazie
<glpiana> pino172, che file scarichi? e come provi a installarlo?
<pino172> file .deb, doppio click sul file si apre ubuntu software, clicco su installa, parte ma si blocca subito
<john89> ska_ska ti ringrazio ma ho gia provato senza riuscirci . In pratica sembra che lo sta installando ma alla fine mi dice che qualke pacchetto è danneggiato o qualkosa di dimile ora non ricordo di preciso
<glpiana> pino172, si blocca e da errore?
<pino172> si blocca
<ska_ska> hai provato a riavviare ubuntu?
<john89> fatto sta che non mi legge i dvd . Cioè parte la skermata iniziale del dvd ma quando clicco play mi dice impossibile eseguire video
<glpiana> pino172, prova da terminale con sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb       dalla directory che contiene il deb
<john89> pazzesco che non ci sia più vlc sul software center . Incredibile mah
<glpiana> john89, vlc è nei repository
<glpiana> se non lo mostra software center è un altro discorso, ma vlc c'è
<pino172> ecco come faccio a dire al terminale dove si trova il file?
<glpiana> pino172, se lo hai scaricato sarà in Scaricati: cd Scaricati      seguito dal comando di cui sopra
<ExPBoy> john89, provato da terminale a digitare vlc?
<john89> glpiana ma al di la di vlc , le altre migliaia di app che trovavo anke sul 15.10 , beh ora non ci sono più . MI mostra solo geogebra e le app già installate .
<john89> expboy ho gia provato ma non va a buon fine
<ExPBoy> john89, e che errori ti da?
<ska_ska> krabador mi consigli di fare il ripristino?
<glpiana> ska_ska, hai provato a dare il comando suggerito? sudo apt-get -f install
<ska_ska> no ora provo
<ska_ska> freenode17#ubuntu-it
<ska_ska> Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus : http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04 - Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<ska_ska> → ska_ska è entrato nel canale
<ska_ska> ⓘ Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus : http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04 - Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<ska_ska>  
<ska_ska> [ChanServ]
<ExPBoy> ?
<ska_ska> non ho cpt cosa è successo
<john89> expboy mi da errore dei oacchetti . Però quasi a fine installazione
<glpiana> un copia incolla sbagliato :D
<ska_ska> comunque dicevi?
<glpiana> !paste | john89
<ubot-it> john89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Akenobis> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16200409/
<ExPBoy> ecco appunto
<glpiana> Akenobis, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*            e poi riprovi
<pino172> pipiana, scrivo cd scaricati dpkg i-nomepacchetto.deb    ma non lo trova o lo scrivo male?
<pino172> gipiana
<ExPBoy> :(
<ExPBoy> pino172, veramente digiti nomepacchetto.deb?
<Akenobis> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/16200440/
<pino172> si copio il nome e lo incollo
<ExPBoy> pino172, ci faresti vedere una scjermata grazie
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pino172> pino@pino-HP-Pavilion-Sleekbook-15-PC:~$ dpkg -i epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<pino172> dpkg: errore: l'operazione richiesta necessita dei privilegi di super-utente
<pino172> pino@pino-HP-Pavilion-Sleekbook-15-PC:~$ sudo dpkg -i epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<pino172> [sudo] password di pino:
<pino172> Selezionato il pacchetto epson-inkjet-printer-escpr non precedentemente selezionato.
<ska_ska> come faccio a riparare i pacchetti danneggiati?
<krabador> ska_ska, apt-get -f install
<krabador> fa un pastebin
<hels> mi sono spariti i menu a tendina in libreoffice ed altre applicazioni applicazioni,potete aiutarmi?
<hels> qualcuno sa darmi una soluzione?
<krabador> hels, versione di libreoffice e versione di ubuntu ?
<hels> ubuntu 16.04 libreoffice 5.1 piu specifico non so essere perchè non avendo piu i menu ho potuto costatare solo all'avvio dell'app
<krabador> hels, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> hels, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<hels> devo dare tutti e due i comandi?
<krabador> si, uno dopo l'altro.
<krabador> il secondo fa un link , incollalo qui
<hels> fatto ma non cambia nulla...
<hels> con firefox funziona
<krabador> hels, potresti incollare il link  ?
<hels> e se cambion utente i menu libre office funzionano
<hels> i link? cioè?
<krabador> niente hels , io vado , torna pure piu' tardi
<hels> grazie mille cmq
<hels> qualcuno sa suggerirmi un'altra strada?
<hels> nessuno?
<hels> aiutatemi sto scrivendo una tesi
<krabador> e non sai cos'è un link , che ti è stato chiesto prima ?
<hels> so cosa è un link su una pagina web!
<hels> ma non credo sia quello che mi chiedi
<krabador> ecco, il secondo dei 2 comandi di prima, ne produce uno
<hels> vero infatti da terminale lo vedevo
<hels> ti serve quel link?
<krabador> ecco hels , allineati a   <krabador> il secondo fa un link , incollalo qui
<krabador> delle 13:31
<krabador> hels, ho privati disabilitati, incolla pure in canale
<hels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16200696/
<krabador> hels, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> stessa cosa di prima
<hels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16200720/
<krabador> un attimo.
<hels> certo!
<krabador> hels, chiudi libreoffice , se hai qualcosa di aperto
<hels> fatto
<krabador> hels, sudo mv ~/.config/libreoffice/4/ ~/.config/libreoffice/4-old
<krabador> riavvia libreoffice
<krabador> hels, sudo mv ~/.config/libreoffice/4 ~/.config/libreoffice/4-old
<hels> nulla nella barra in alto non compaiono i menu
<krabador> hels, ls -la  ~/.config/libreoffice | pastebinit
<hels> altro link, ti serve?
<krabador> mi spieghi perchè te lo faccio produrre ?
<krabador> un attimo.
<hels> scusa ma io non conosco bene il sistema
<hels> non so se il comando produce solo un link
<hels> chiedo visto che qualcuno mi sta cortesemente aiutando
<hels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16200797/
<krabador> bene  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1532226
<krabador> hels, chiudi libreoffice
<krabador> hels, digita unity, premi invio
<krabador> lancia libreoffice
<hels> scusa krabador ho fatto come mi hai detto ed era saltato il collegamento in chat
<hels> ma ora il menu funziona
<hels> grazie grazie 1000
<hels> se stato formidabile, spero di riuscire ad acquisire le competenze giuste per poter essere un giorno anche io di aiuto
<hels> alla comunity
<krabador> hels, molto bene, sembra pero' un problema ancora in risoluzione
<hels> cioè potrebbe ricapitarmi ad un nuovo riavvio?
<maxblu61> salve, vi chiedo come si fa a fare risolvere i nomi di rete windows ad ubuntu, il ping col nome non funziona, ho cercato in rete ma non hotrovato soluzioni funzionanti
<marculeo> salve
<marculeo> ho installato stamattina gli aggiornamenti per ubuntu
<marculeo> ma non mi funziona più l'audio....
<glpiana> Akenobis, leggo solo ora. l'output era corretto. hai riprovato? ha dato ancora errore?
<Akenobis> grazie glpiana ho risolto
<GianlucaLuperto> mi consigliate qualche programma per ubuntu 16.04 lts da scaricare
<glpiana> GianlucaLuperto, programmi per fare cosa?
<GianlucaLuperto> se mi dite voi quali programmi scaricare per scaricare musica da ubuntu
<GianlucaLuperto> quale programam posso usare per scaricare musica da ubuntu 16.04 lts
<GianlucaLuperto> quale programma posso usare per scaricare musica da ubuntu 16.04 lts
<maxblu61> qualcuno mi sa dire dove trovare qualche guida x risolvere i nomi rete di windows, ho una rete locale con pc che devo controllare con vnc o rdp ma se mi collego con ubuntu posso farlo solo con gli ip, con i nomi no, ho seguito diverse guide ma nessuna funziona su ubuntu 15.10
<GianlucaLuperto> quale programma posso usare per scaricare musica da ubuntu 16.04 lts
<akis24> GianlucaLuperto: se parliamo di musica non coperta da diritti d'autore dipende dal sito  in quel caso ovviamente di solito si usa il browser  il resto è off-limit non si incoraggia la pirateria qui
<fonz_dm1> Tralasciando la legalità o meno dello scaricare musica, non servono programmi in ogni caso, basta un browser
<GianlucaLuperto> o capito ma quale progrmma devo usare pero
<GianlucaLuperto> akis24
<akis24> GianlucaLuperto:  spero tu sappia leggere  browser = firefox chromium chrome ecc
<GianlucaLuperto> si
<GianlucaLuperto> o capito
<akis24> bene
<GianlucaLuperto> e qualchè programma che posso mettere su ubuntu akis24 mi consigli qualcuno
<akis24> GianlucaLuperto: programma per fare cosa spiega che intendi ?
<GianlucaLuperto> tipo entrare nei pc degli amici per aiutarli
<GianlucaLuperto> akis24
<akis24> GianlucaLuperto: non ho idea mai usati  ma forse vnc
<GianlucaLuperto> ok grz
<gigirock> seeee e che vnc fa skifo su ubuntu non lo hai scritto ?
<maxblu61> c'è un'anima pia che mi considera? sigh!!!!
<akis24> maxblu61: se era possibile aiutarti sarebbe stato fatto già .. almeno per quello che ho letto io  prova a riporre la domanda magri piu' tardi o stasera
<maxblu61> grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<Nobun> maxblu61: è roba fuori dalla mia portata
<Nobun> non ho mai provato a farlo, quindi non avrei avuto idee su come aiutarti
<maxblu61> grazie lo stesso
<maxblu61> infatti sulla rete non si rova quasi nulla al riguardo, solo vecchie guide di tre o piu anni fa che non servono a nulla
<joke2k> Ciao a tutto il chan, ho un problema con la mio portatile che ha un drive ssd con due partizioni, una per ubuntu e l'altra di swap... quest'ultima da 100Mb... che e' troppo poco. Inoltre sto leggendo che non è consigliabile mettere la swap su ssd. Ho un drive secondario da 1Tb su cui ho gia creato una partizione di swap da 1Gb (ho 8 gb di ram) e non volevo fare casino nello spostare la swap. qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<Nobun> non sono certo un esperto, ma non credo che al giorno d'oggi una partizione di swap sia davvero necessaria
<glpiana> con 8 giga di ram poi...
<Nobun> per quello che mi risulta le partizioni di swap entrano in gioco se la RAM non è sufficiente
<Nobun> poi... non conosco i dischi rigidi allo stato solido (SSD) però credo che una partizione di swap potrebbe usurarli eccessivamente
<V3UBUNTU> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu, ho trovato questa chat e spero tanto che qualcuno possa aiutarmi. Premetto che non sono una esperta, perciò scusate a priori per eventuali domande scontate
<akis24> !aiuto | V3UBUNTU
<ubot-it> V3UBUNTU: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<V3UBUNTU> ok grazie scusa, è la prima volta. Ho acquistato un pc acer perchè il mio è morto. Ho necessità di avere un dual boot, c'è win10 preinstallato, ho creato una pennina avviabile con ubuntu all'interno, ma non legge neanche la live. Un mio collega ha provato anche lui e ha ottenuto soltanto la visualizzazione di una schermata nera da cui non si va nè
<V3UBUNTU> avanti nè indietro. qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa?
<akis24> V3UBUNTU: devi seguire la procedura uefi  per poter installare ubuntu
<akis24> V3UBUNTU: che versione di ubuntu ?
<V3UBUNTU> di che si tratta?
<Nobun> V3UBUNTU: senza contare che con windows 10 microsoft sta facendo altri passi per impedire di fatto il dual boot e l'installazione di linux
<akis24> !uefi ! V3UBUNTU  leggi qui
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akis24> !uefi | V3UBUNTU  leggi qui
<ubot-it> V3UBUNTU  leggi qui: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<V3UBUNTU> ho provato con la 14
<V3UBUNTU> 14.04
<akis24> V3UBUNTU: sarebbe consigliabile usare la 16.04 lts ultima uscita adesso
<V3UBUNTU> la sto scaricando ora
<V3UBUNTU> sto ricreando la pennina avviabili per sicurezza
<akis24> V3UBUNTU: bene poi leggi la guida uefi  per creare la usb usa universal usb installer
<akis24> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<V3UBUNTU> unetbooting non va bene?
<akis24> V3UBUNTU:  usa quanto indicato è meglio  specie su windows
<V3UBUNTU> ok grazie
<Nobun> anche perché windows10 IMPONE secureboot attivato, da quanto mi è dato sapere
<akis24> Nobun: come indicato sulla guida uefi .. e serve disattivare anche fastboot
<dadexix86> Nobun, io ho Windows 10 con MBR, quindi certamente non ho secureboot attivo...
<akis24> dadexix86: se preinstallato.. è difficile secureboot sia disabilitato eh
<dadexix86> akis24, no non è preinstallato. di default era Win8 con UEFI. piallato tutto e messo MBR
<akis24> perfetto dadexix86
<V3UBUNTU> il mio collega ha disattivato fastboot
<V3UBUNTU> non so se c'entri
<akis24> V3UBUNTU: dovrai leggere la guida che ti si è linkata se vuoi capire come fare
<krabador> fastboot , in prospettiva di avere un dual boot, va disabilitato, perchè windows, chiudendosi, mette in uno stato di ibernazione le partizioni
<V3UBUNTU> ho scaricato universal usb installer
<V3UBUNTU> sta creando una pennina avviabile (sempre se ho fatto tutto giusto)
<akis24> V3UBUNTU: per tua informazione dovrai accedere al bios e settare le varie voci come descritto sulla guida e impostare l'avvio della usb come prima periferica di avvio alla voce " boot priority  "  o
<V3UBUNTU> si quello l'abbiamo già fatto sia io che il mio collega
<V3UBUNTU> ma riavviando partiva sempre w10
<krabador> V3UBUNTU, una volta installato ubuntu, anche con uefi abilitato, vanno controllate le voci di boot, in bios
<akis24> V3UBUNTU: se non disattivi secureboot  e fastboot  la usb viene ignorata all'avvio  e oltretutto deve essere imposta come prima periferica di avvio come detto sopra
<V3UBUNTU> ok grazie
<joke2k> grazie per la risposta Nobun e glpiana ma io effettivamente li uso eccome 8gb di ram e infatti ho notato il problema quando il computer ha iniziato a freezarsi. Lavorando con vari servizi e sistemi virtualizzati. Sto cercando su google e trovo tanti link che spiegano come cambiare la swap ma non saprei quale seguire. Potete consigliarmene qualcuno?
<krabador> joke2k, se usi tanti sistemi virtualizzati,  https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/vm/ksm.txt
<joke2k> krabador, grazie, in ogni caso non credi che sia necessario dare un po piu di memoria per lo swap? 100mb mi sembra quasi inutile
<krabador> se hai 8gb ram, per me puoi proprio non usarla la swap
<joke2k> allora dovrò trovare un altra strada per evitare che si mi freeza la macchina per un minuto e poi riparte. apparentemente sono le 10/15 tab aperte di chrome, infatti mi crasha spesso la tab con inbox. pero io so che sotto ho almeno tomcat, nginx, mysql, postgres, redis e probabilmente qualche altro servizio in piedi.
<krabador> hels, vedi come va , puo' essere necessario di nuovo, finquando non fixano lanciare unity da terminale
<joke2k> senza contare l'ide di sviluppo (pycharm) che per tradizione mangiano ram
<krabador> joke2k, scusami , che ubuntu, kernel, e chrome stai usando?  Chrome nelle ultime versioni ha avuto noie di questo tipo
<joke2k> ho aggiornato da poco a ubuntu 16.04 su 4.4.0-21 e chrome 50.0.2661.94 (64-bit)
<joke2k> effettivamente non mi funzionano neanche piu gli updates di chrome da quando ho messo la 16.04
<krabador> joke2k, quello puo' essere dovuto al ppa di chrome
<joke2k> si infatti online dicono cosi, che bisogna aspettare che google fixi
<joke2k> a questo punto dovrei cercare di capire bene chi occupa quanto, e se possibile attivarlo on-demand. cosa posso usare per monitorare la situazione di piu sofisticato del semplice top?
<krabador> joke2k, che incidenza hai , con questo problema ?
<krabador> joke2k, htop
<joke2k> capita praticamente sempre, poi sono obbligato a chiudere tab, programmi etc. ma un freeze di un minuto... spesso è veramente un fastidio
<krabador> ok, usa le tue vm , abilita ksm  (ed manda il comando, che usa tale modulo ) ed usa firefox
<krabador> ignora completamente chrome/chromium, per favore
<joke2k> krabador, per motivi politici/etici?
<krabador> no
<krabador> " Chrome nelle ultime versioni ha avuto noie di questo tipo "
<krabador> in modo da verificare a riguardo.
<joke2k> krabador, ti ringrazio per le dritte
<krabador> figurati
<krabador> fa sapere
<Nobun> joke2k: magari può essere una buona idea disinstallare chromium e rimuovere la ppa di chrome (non so come si rimuovano le ppa, però) e provare a vedere se con la versione di chromium presente nella repository hai ancora di questi problemi o meno
<Nobun> praticamente: prova ad usare la versione di chromium presente nel repo ufficiale ubuntu
<joke2k> krabador, con htop è evidente che Pycharm e chrome si mangiano 8gb di ram(7.3 mi dice ma io ho un banco da 8...vabbe) e tuttii 100mb di swap
<joke2k> chiuso chrome mi si liberano tipo 3.5gb
<krabador> perfetto
<joke2k> e la swap continua ad essere quasi piena
<krabador> beh, finendo la ram, va di swap
<joke2k> swappa XD
<krabador> con 8gb, non dovresti praticamente toccarla
<krabador> bel memory drain.
<Nobun> anche sol o3GB per un browser mi paiono troppi
<Nobun> sembra quasi che si siano dimenticati qualche delete pointer di troppo
<joke2k> diciamo che ho svariate tab aperte
<joke2k> di cui alcune "pesanti" come inbox
<krabador> sisi, ma è un drain eccessivo
<joke2k> ho scoperto orora di avere in piedi 4 cluster di postgres XD
<joke2k> e un 10% di ram fisso occupato damysql
<joke2k> mysql
<krabador> gres porcellanato.
<joke2k> ^__^ un paio li ho messi su io per lo sviluppo... un paio sono comparsi
<joke2k> mi sa che a breve si formatta XD
<joke2k> krabador, grazie ancora
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> vedi a riguardo di ksm, se usi vm, fa tantissimo
<ska_ska> raga una domanda, come mai non riesco più a installare xchat?...
<krabador> non c'è in 16.04
<krabador> l'hanno tolto
<krabador> puoi usare hexchat.
<ska_ska> .....
<ska_ska> okok grazieee
<krabador> ska_ska, da quanto conosci xchat ?
<ska_ska> buduscript?
<ska_ska> da un anno
<krabador> bene , in un anno forse non hai fatto caso, che il suo sviluppo è morto dal 2010
<triggx> installa hexchat
<ska_ska> ma lo usavo 2 giorni fa
<ska_ska> non ci sto a capì più niente
<krabador> da un punto di vista di sicurezza e qualità di un software, facevi male ;)
<krabador> ska_ska, se non leggi non puoi elaborare, e quindi capire ;)
<Socket> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<Socket> cosa fa questo comando?
<krabador> Socket, chi te l'ha consigliato ?
<Socket> uno su un gruppo Unix/LInux italia per resettare il terminale
<ska_ska> non ho cpt krabador?
<krabador> Socket, non mandarlo.
<Socket> siccome avevo messo un opzione che appena aperta la shell si chiudeva
<norris1977> ciao
<Socket> krabador: ok, ma cosa fa?
<Socket> (solo per sapere
<krabador> aaaah Socket , sei già stato qui
<krabador> Socket, man dd
<Socket> si krabador
<krabador> e scoprirai cosa ti stavano per far fare ;)
<norris1977> posso usare vuze
<krabador> !chat | Nobun
<ubot-it> Nobun: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Socket> ero alch
<krabador> !chat | norris1977
<ubot-it> norris1977: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Nobun, sorruy
<Socket> krabador: come faccio?
<Socket> a resettare il terminale di ubuntu?
<krabador> in questi giorni , avresti reinstallato e risolto :D
<Socket> perchè'
<krabador> hai scoperto cosa fa dd  ?
<Socket> ci ho provato ma non riesco
<krabador> !ripristino | Socket
<ubot-it> Socket: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Socket> converte e copi un file
<Socket> Ma io non devo ripristinare il sistema
<krabador> Socket, direzionato a unità, brasa il contenuto
<Socket> solo il termiale
<krabador> eh, ma se "<Socket> ci ho provato ma non riesco" era riferito alla reinstallazione, puoi trovare info utili .
<norris1977> come faccio  installare  stampante
<Socket> ah ok
<krabador> norris1977, indica la stampante
<krabador> norris1977, non mi fraintendere, ma non sei italiano, vero?
<Socket> krabador: comunque
<Socket> come sistemo il terminale?
<Socket> ho provato nella home a usare ctrl h
<Socket> ma io non so Bash
<norris1977> si  sono italiano
<krabador> ctrl h , visualizzi i files nascosti, eeeh ?
<krabador> norris1977, ah, ok,
<krabador> ok.
<Socket> si kra
<Socket> come posso sistemare le impostazioni del terminale?
<norris1977> prima volta che uso questo irc
<Socket> krabador:
<krabador> Socket, che ci vuoi fare con i files nascosti ?
<Socket> non lo so
<Socket> Ma comunque
<norris1977> adopo sono lavoro
<Socket> come sistemo con il terminale?
<Socket> che si chiude appena lo apro
<krabador> Socket, quindi parli tanto per parlare ?
<Socket> no, mi hanno detto di usare ctrl h per fixaee
<Socket> fixare*
<Socket> ma non credo si possa fare molto
<krabador> Socket, stai consultando gente che ti sta rispondendo a caso
<krabador> o non riporti completamente le informazioni che ti stanno dando
<krabador> o stai trollando
<Socket> più che altro mi trollano siccome sono n00b di Linux
<krabador> tutta una serie di cose
<krabador> apri uxterm
<Socket> si
<krabador> sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config-old
<krabador> riavvia
<Socket> come si fa la tilde?
<dadexix86> Socket, Alt+ì
<Nickaaaaa> Salve, volevo sapere se è possibile e come installare Adobe muse su un'unità 14.04
<Nickaaaaa> *ubuntu
<wewe> salve, ma si può sapere quelli di ubuntu che hanno combinato al lettore video? accendo il pc ed è scomparsa la barra con le opzioni del lettore video http://i.imgur.com/tskOpkF.png
<wewe> mo come li metto i sottotitoli?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus : http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04 - Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | Ubuntu Online Summit 3-5 Maggio 2016 h
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus : http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04 - Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | Ubuntu Online Summit http://summit.ubu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus : http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04 - Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | Ubuntu Online Summit http://goo.gl/65n
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus : http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04 - Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/ UOS 3-5 Maggio http://goo.gl/65nhKR
<darden4> ciao a tutti ragazzi qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<prato> ho un problema con counter strike, va a scatti e ping tra 60 e 180, ho aggiornato a una versione più nuova ma è uguale, ora ho ubuntu 14.04 con kernel 4.2
<cristian_c> prato: su quale hardware?
<prato> processore amd phenom ram 4 gb e scheda grafica radeon hd 4200
<prato> prima andava bene con un livello grafico medio adesso anche al minimo va a scatti
<prato> non lo uso da un annetto counter strike, premetto con steam non con wine
<cristian_c> prato: prima quando?
<prato> aprile 2015
<cristian_c> prato: con quale distro?
<cristian_c> (e quale kernel)
<cristian_c> (e quali driver)
<prato> prima con 12.04 lts con kernel 3.2 adesso 14.04 lts con kernel 4.2 driver non so
<prato> su driver aggiuntivi mi dice nessun driver proprietario in uso
<cristian_c> prato: e ora che driver utilizzi su 14.04?
<cristian_c> prato: ah, ok, mentre prima?
<cristian_c> (su 12.04)
<prato> non mi ricordo ma mi sembra catalyst se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> prato: come puoi notare
<prato> pero mi avevano detto che il kernel 4.2 aveva già il supporto nativo
<cristian_c> c'è una differenza significativa tra le due situazioni
<cristian_c> prato: hai una hd 4200
<cristian_c> prato: supporto nativo a cosa?
<prato> la scheda grafica è vecchiotta, lo so ma se prima andava non capisco perchè adesso no
<prato> counter strike global offensive mi sembra sempre quello
<cristian_c> prato: supporto nativo a cosa?
<krabador> prato, tutto il casino di ieri
<krabador> 2 giorni fa
<krabador> ed alla fine hai fatto una frankenstein di 14.04 con kernel 4.2  ?
<prato> krabador, ciao, si...
<krabador> esci, se non ascolti i consigli dati qui dentro.
<krabador> molto semplicemente .
<prato> krabador con la 16.04 mi sembra rallentato
<prato> comunque... secondo voi con dei driver proprietari risolverei?
<krabador> prato, cosa c'è con " le hd 4xxx son fuori supporto ufficiale ati" ?
<krabador> che ti è stato detto abbondantemente  ?
<krabador> con le schede fuori supporto, o ti metti nelle condizione di avere lo stack grafico piu' aggiornato possibile, oppure accontentati di quello che trovi
<cristian_c> prato: desktop o portatile?
<prato> desktop, sul sito amd ci sono i driver da scaricare però anche per la mia scheda
<krabador> steam è cambiato col passare del tempo
<krabador> prato, guarda attentamente nel readme, quali sono le schede supportate
<krabador> e guarda qual'è la versione di xorg supportata
<krabador> confrontalo con quello che hai
<krabador> e risponditi pure da solo
<krabador> prato, fa presente la questione nelle risorse ufficiali steam .
<prato> mi risponde proprio amd....
<prato> To take full advantage of the advanced features these Linux variants provide,  AMD suggests you upgrade to a current graphics card model.
<krabador> prato, ti è stato detto come fare. torna pure qui se hai altri problemi.
<prato> cambiando scheda grafica risolverei?
<claymoon> buonasera
<claymoon> qualcuno puo aiutarmi a creare una cartella da condividere con gle altre sessione (utenti) su questo pc
<cristian_c> claymoon: qual è esattamente il problema?
<krabador> dello stesso sistema, o in rete..
<claymoon> dello stesso sistema
<krabador> puoi fare una partizione ntfs, e ci accedono tutti
<claymoon> volevo creare solo una cartella
<claymoon> da condividire con l'altro utente su quest pc
<cristian_c> claymoon: ok, ma quaal è il problema?
<krabador> claymoon, c'è la cartella pubblici, per quello scopo
<krabador> che ubuntu hai ?
<claymoon> 15.10
<claymoon> cristian_c il prob e che non so come crearlo
<krabador> claymoon, c'è la cartella "pubblici"
<krabador> in home
<cristian_c> claymoon: sì,setta i permessi alla cartella (la qualunque)
<claymoon> se vado su sessione ospiti, la cartella pubblici e vuota
<cristian_c> *sì
<krabador> claymoon, guest non è un utente comune
<cristian_c> claymoon: crea un nuovo utente
<krabador> puoi creare un gruppo, includere tutti gli utenti che vuoi che condividano files in quel gruppo e creare una cartella modificando poi in proprietà , quello che deve essere fatto dagli utenti appartenenti al gruppo in questione
<cristian_c> o ti serve guest per forza?
<maugrifo> Ho aggiornato ubuntu a 16.04, dopo il riavvio non mi accetta le credenziali per accedere.
<claymoon> se si puo, mi serve guest
<cristian_c> claymoon: cosa devi configurare, in pratica?
<cristian_c> maugrifo: allora
<cristian_c> maugrifo: da 14.04?
<maugrifo> no, da 15.10
<cristian_c> ok
<claymoon> krabador come posso creare un gruppo?
<cristian_c> maugrifo: su che hardware?
<maugrifo> x64
<cristian_c> claymoon: graficamente, da 'utenti e gruppi'
<cristian_c> altrimenti da terminale
<maugrifo> non mi va neanche la sessione ospite
<cristian_c> mi pare con groupadd o addgroup, ma si dovrebbero controllare le differenze, se esistenti entrambi
<cristian_c> maugrifo: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<maugrifo> intel i5, 8Mb, nvidia 960gtx
<cristian_c> maugrifo: potrebbe essere dovuto alle nvidia che esplodono dopo avanzamento a 16.04
<cristian_c> anche se non ricordo con quali driver
<cristian_c> maugrifo: uno dei trucchi, da confermare
<cristian_c> maugrifo: è prova a creare un nuovo utente in tty
<maugrifo> non riesco a visualizzare le tty
<cristian_c> effettuando poi l'accesso col nuovo utente
<cristian_c> maugrifo: hai provato?
<maugrifo> non riesco a visualizzare le tty
<cristian_c> maugrifo: ctrl+alt+f1
<maugrifo> fatto
<maugrifo> poi?
<cristian_c> maugrifo: fai il login testuale
<maugrifo> fatto
<maugrifo> adesso?
<cristian_c> maugrifo: sudo adduser nomenuovoutente
<maugrifo> fatto
<cristian_c> maugrifo: da errore?
<cristian_c> (perché credo che il comando giusto sia invece useradd)
<maugrifo> mi ha creato il nuovo utente... ma non entro
<cristian_c> maugrifo: ls /home
<maugrifo> ok
<cristian_c> maugrifo: che esce?
<maugrifo> le cartelle degli utenti
<cristian_c> maugrifo: per aggiungere un gruppo, ti serve addgroup
<maugrifo> devo aggiungere un gruppo? per cosa?
<krabador> claymoon, se vuoi adibire guest, a usi utente  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession?highlight=%28%28CustomizeGuestSession%29%29
<claymoon> grazie krabador
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> claymoon, la soluzione gruppo , va bene per tutti gli utenti e tutte le cartelle .
<claymoon> ah, ma utenti e gruppi dove si trovano
<maugrifo> ho risolto: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*, grazie per l'aiuto.
<maugrifo> buonanotte
<claymoon> su sistema mi da solo account utente
<krabador> e vedi gli utenti
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> con groups , vedi a quali gruppi è incluso l'utente che stai usando
<krabador> con compgen -g , tutti i gruppi
<claymoon> gli utenti http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16209057/
<krabador> claymoon, non devi postarli qui :D
<claymoon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16209072/
<claymoon> hahahha ok scusa
<claymoon> che devo fare adesso
<krabador> per guest, segui il link
<claymoon> per tutti
<krabador> claymoon, scegli...
<krabador> ti si è detto per tutti , ed hai detto che vuoi il guest
<krabador> ti si dice il guest, e dici che vuoi tutti
<claymoon> chiedo scusa
<claymoon> ho visto la guida per il guest, ma mi troppo complicata
<claymoon> ma cmq grazie per l'aiuto
<krabador> claymoon, crei un gruppo, includi tutti gli utenti a cui vuoi far condividere qualcosa in quel gruppo, e , tramite proprietà , setti la cartella che vuoi , che venga condivisa con il gruppo
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-04
<mk7> uhm
<nicolasmastroian> salve, volevo sapere se è possibile in qualche modo installare adobe muse CC su ubuntu 14.04
<glpiana> nicolasmastroian, è per windows e mac
<glpiana> nicolasmastroian, e a quel che vedo sotto wine non va. ma controlla tu stesso: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25663
<nicolasmastroian> ok grazie... nello store c'è qualche software complementare per l'editing html?
<glpiana> nicolasmastroian, boh, cerca: https://www.google.it/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=linux+alternatives+adobe+muse+cc
<devuser> salve mi date una mano a sistemate sources list
<devuser> se faccio apt-get update ho degli erori
<devuser> *errori
<devuser> errori : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16211900/
<devuser> sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/16211903/
<cristian_c> devuser: hai fatto casino con repository esterni
<cristian_c> che qui non sono supportati
<devuser> si cristian_c ma non li trovo su sources.list
<cristian_c> devuser: infatti non sono andati lì
<devuser> e dove
<cristian_c> !ppa | devuser
<ubot-it> devuser: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> !apt | dev\
<ubot-it> dev\: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> devuser: buona lettura
<cristian_c> !repository
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<devuser> tutto qui
<devuser> non voglio la pappa pronta
<cristian_c> devuser: ti hanno privato dell'organo della vista?
<devuser> ti hanno privato della gentilezza
<devuser> se sei qui a moderare dovresti essere più gentile
<cristian_c> devuser: gentilmente ti sono stati forniti link a riguardo?
<devuser> non gentilmente mi è stato detto che sono cieco
<devuser> non è questione di quello che tecnicamente hai scritto
<devuser> se non sono supportati ok
<cristian_c> devuser: prima ti sono stati link a riguardo
<cristian_c> *dati
<devuser> ma la frase "ti hanno privato della gentilezza" te la potevi risparmiare
<devuser> se non ti va di moderare non moderare
<devuser> uno che modera non dice ste frasi
<cristian_c> devuser: se non sei soddisfatto della quantità di documentazione fornita, puoi sempre considerare il supporto a pagamento di canonical
<devuser> è normale ora che giro tutto sul discorso tecnico
<cristian_c> !chat | devuser
<ubot-it> devuser: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<devuser> non sto giudicando, commentando il supporto che mi hai dato ma la frase che hai detto
<cristian_c> @ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> <devuser> tutto qui
<cristian_c> devuser: e se non sei appunto soddisfatto dei link forniti, puoi tranquillamente richiedere supporto avanzato
<devuser> non sono soddisfatto del moderatore, cioè è diverso. Ti consiglio di darti una calmata, leggere attentamente le netiquette, di leggere attentamente qualche manuale di moderatore
<devuser> tutto qui
<devuser> chiudo, che devo lavorare
<cristian_c> devuser: nessun'agitazione
<devuser> come no
<devuser> quindi mi spieghi la tua frase
<devuser> ?
<cristian_c> devuser: semplicemente, rileggi tutto ciò che ti è stato spiegato a riguardo, e la doc a cui sei stato indirizzato per ulteriori chiarimenti
<devuser> visto che continui invece di dire... la frase era in più
<devuser> ok se ho tempo e posso segnalo da qualche parte questo tuo comportamento
<cristian_c> devuser: nessun problema, segnala pure
<cristian_c> devuser: ma per favore, lascia libera la chat al supporto a ubuntu
<devuser> ho un altro problema
<devuser> chrome mi funziona male, ma è questione di GPU. Ho uno sfarfallio della pagina
<devuser> volevo installare i driver di intel ma ho questi problemi di ppa
<cristian_c> devuser: devi aggiornare i driver intel?
<cristian_c> su che hardware?
<devuser> inten hd 4000
<cristian_c> devuser: solo su chrome?
<devuser> ho anche qualche problema di performance
<cristian_c> devuser: di che tipo?
<devuser> rispetto alla 14.04 la cpu , la ventola parte più spesso
<cristian_c> devuser: hai solo grafica integrata?
<devuser> ho anche la NVidia ma credimi in 3 anni non sono riuscito a farla funzionare
<devuser> appena la installo dai driver proposti
<cristian_c> devuser: ok, quindi doppia
<devuser> si ma fino alla 14.04 andavo bene solo con la intel
<devuser> ora noto una fatica
<devuser> volevo installare i driver ma quando parte l' installazione l ' installer mi da qui problemi che ho linkato
<cristian_c> devuser: hai provato a disattivare la grafica dedicata?
<devuser> no
<devuser> questo non l'ho mai fatto
<cristian_c> devuser: per driver intendi quelli prelevati dal sito intel o quelli nvidia dei repository?
<devuser> wait faccio ordine
<devuser> quando installo Ubuntu va tutto ok, funziona tutto, poi vado su Driver aggiuntivi
<devuser> potrei mette la versione 361.42
<cristian_c> devuser: installata xenial da zero, giusto?
<devuser> si da zero
<devuser> ma appena la metto e riavvio mi va in low graphics
<devuser> solo cancellando la nvidia ritorna normale
<devuser> 3 anni che ho questo cp
<devuser> *pc
<cristian_c> devuser:  ma chrome beta l'hai utilizzato o hai solo provato a installarlo?
<devuser> utilizzo
<devuser> devo chiudere scusa torno più tardi
<wewe> salve qualcuno può aiutarmi a copiare il file libflashplayer.so  sul desktop nella cartella /usr/lib/firefox-addons^
<wewe> probabilmente do il comando sbagliato
<cristian_c> wewe: dove hai trovato tali istruzioni?
<cristian_c> e cosa devi fare, di preciso?
<wewe> installare flash
<wewe> le istruzioni le ho trovate qui https://support.mozilla.org/it/kb/Installare%20il%20plugin%20Flash
<cristian_c> wewe: quali siti ti stanno dando problemi?
<wewe> vimeo ad esempio
<cristian_c> uhm, forse vimeo non è ancora passato ad html5
<cristian_c> wewe: con firefox, giusto?
<wewe> sisi
<cristian_c> wewe: ti conviene o utilizzare chrome, col flash integrato
<cristian_c> o chromium, con pepper
<wewe> ah.. è complicato installare flash su firefox? perchè ho un pc abbastanza vecchio e meno roba gli metto su e meno lento va
<cristian_c> perché adobe non sviluppa più flash per linux, e di conseguenza la versione dei repository è molto vecchia
<cristian_c> wewe: se il sistema è a 32 bit, google ha dismesso il supporto su linux, per i 32 bit
<wewe> 64 mi pare sia il mio
<cristian_c> wewe: assicuratene
<wewe> cristian_c:  sto scaricando chromium
<cristian_c> wewe: uname -a
<cristian_c> wewe: per installare chromium, digita: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<wewe> Linux admin1-Aspire-5920G 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> wewe: su firefox si può usare freshplayer, che in pratica si basa su pepper
<wewe> è a 64bit, mi conviene quindi usare freshplayer o scaricare chromium
<cristian_c> wewe: ma visto che hai ubuntu a 64 bit, puoi direttsmente scaricare chrome
<wewe> ?
<cristian_c> dal sito chrome
<cristian_c> senza passare per chromium+pepper
<wewe> se usassi synaptic?
<cristian_c> wewe: si certo, puoi usare freshplayer su firefox
<cristian_c> ma se ti interessa il flash a prescindere dal browser, fai prima con chrome
<cristian_c> wewe: syanaptic o apt-get, è la stessa cosa
<wewe> cristian_c: ma freshplayer è una ppa... mica vanno evitate?
<cristian_c> wewe: per un sacco di cose esistono i ppa
<cristian_c> ma ciò non significa che uno debba installare il ppa
<cristian_c> wewe: i ppa sono repozitory esterni di pacchetti
<cristian_c> a te interessa il pacchetto, non il repository ;)
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/web/browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<cristian_c> !info browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<ubot-it> browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash (source: freshplayerplugin): PPAPI-host NPAPI-plugin adapter for pepperflash. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (wily), package size 218 kB, installed size 611 kB
<cristian_c> wewe: sudo apt-get install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<wewe> cristian_c: fatto! risolto
<wewe> funziona tutto
<wewe> grande!
<cristian_c> wewe: sono contento
<cristian_c> in precedenza, era più complicato
<wewe> grazie mille cristian_c , gentilissimo, buona giornata
<cristian_c> di niente
<Nobun> domanda... sto provando a compilare wine con tutte le librerie possibili ed immaginabili tra quelle opzionali
<glpiana> Nobun, compilare wine? why?
<Nobun> ora... quello che vorrei capire è come soddisfare la dipendenza opencl
<Nobun> glpiana: bhe è perché sto avendo problema con un programma che sui wine che uso di solito (precompilati da PlayOnLinux) non parte
<Nobun> e visto che da qualche parte ho letto che wine dà supporto ed indicazioni se si usano le release ufficiali wine
<Nobun> senza fork
<glpiana> Nobun, perchè non usi wine presente nei repo di ubuntu?
<Nobun> allora prima di chiedere supporto specifico sto provando a compilare l'ultima release stabile wine (1.8.2)
<Nobun> perché non è l'ultima stabile, glpiana
<Nobun> inoltre preferisco usare wine con WINEPREFIX etc, mantenendo la possibilità di usare versioni wine diverse tra loro
<glpiana> Nobun, oki, spostati su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nobun> glpiana: pensavo di poter chiedere qui perché la domanda era propriamente sulla dipendenza libopencl ed in particolare quale pacchetto del repo ufficiale è adatto a soddisfare la dipendenza
<Nobun> dici che è offtopic qui questa domanda?
<glpiana> Nobun, non c'è supporto alla compilazione e programmi esterni ai repo. quindi se passi su #ubuntu-it-chat te ne sarei grato
<Nobun> ok nessun problema... ti ho solo detto perché pensavo che questa fosse la chat giusta... allora mi connetto di là e riposto la domanda
<maxer> salve a tutti
<maxer> problema enorme... quando ho installato linux devo aver digitato male la pass e ora non la so come faccio?
<ilvillaggere> salve ho installato da poco ubuntu ma dopo un pò non mi funziona più ubuntu software center che devo fare ?
<nonnoluu> ciao ce quacuno ?
<Mr_Pan> nonnoluu, scrivi quello che ti serve
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | nonnoluu
<ubot-it> nonnoluu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nonnoluu> eccomi
<nonnoluu> allora ho un hp con scheda di rete rtl 8723be che con ubuntu 13 non andava
<nonnoluu> è stata portata la compatibilità ?
<nonnoluu> se cercate su google 8723be su goole trovate migliaia di persone impossibilitate  mettere ubuntu per questo prob
<nonnoluu> secondo me è una domanda troppo diretta vero ?  faccio prima  testare personalmente '?
<gigirocK> nonnoluu: scarica la live della 1604 e prova
<nonnoluu> come la faccio partire sempre da usb o parte da sopra windows '
<nonnoluu> ?
<gigirocK> nonnoluu: altrimenti usa Ethernet in rame fai upgrade e poi torna qui che risolviamo
<nonnoluu> ho una connessione a 100mb ci metto 2 minuti a downlarla xD
<gigirocK> nonnoluu: parte da usb la live non install niente
<nonnoluu> no le relle inferiori non suportano la rtl 8723BE
<nonnoluu> sarebbe inutile downgradare
<nonnoluu> ok va bene.. lo scazzo è formattare la ciavetta
<gigirocK> Ubuntu 13 ha 3 anni
<nonnoluu> chiavetta #
<gigirocK> La tecnologia ed il suo progresso richiedono sacrifici
<nonnoluu> ahha no dai ho 30 anni e sono un amante di pc e software ho detto cosi erche non ho chiavette se non uella della macchina, quindi devo fare un porting della musica sul pc formattare mettere su la live ed eseguire i wifi test
<nonnoluu> cmq grazie della dritta ;)
<Omar_> Ciao a tutti, ho da poco aggiornato il pc da ubuntu 14 a 16, però non riesco a connettermi al wifi e a guardare i video. Durante la configurazione ho di sfuggita (avevo fretta) di una cosa che si chiamava vlm o simile che rigurdava il wifi e, pensando di poterla rivedere in un secondo momento, ho installato senza aver spuntato quella cosa. Posso in
<Omar_> stallare ancora vlm  o devo reinstallare ubuntu 16? Grazie mille in anticipo!!
<max55> sera a tutti non riesco a regolare la luminosità du ubuntu 16.04
<max55> non me lo fa fare in nessun modo
<Nobun> max55: difficile aiutarti così
<Nobun> puoi farlo in diversi modi, ma potresti non riuscire se non fai alcune operazioni preliminari
<max55> cosa devo fare?
<Nobun> intanto... che scheda grafica hai?
<max55> radeon
<Nobun> uhm
<Nobun> il tuo pc ha per caso dei tasti per regolare la luminosità?
<max55> e ubuntu e un dual boot su windos funziona su ubuntu no
<Nobun> max55: ovvio windows usa driver proprietari, su linux a volte devi fare delle cose aggiuntive
<max55> quindi attivo i driver proprietari??
<Nobun> tieni conto che non sono un esperto, ma ho avuto un problema simile che poi ho risolto... ecco perché ti sto facendo delle domande mirate
<max55> ok
<max55> ce la i tasti di regolazione ma non fanno nulla
<Nobun> i driver proprietari (se ci sono) potrebbero essere d'aiuto, ma prima di tutto vorrei capire se hai dei tasti che regolano la luminosità (ad esempio alcuni laptop li hanno)
<Nobun> ok
<Nobun> allora
<Nobun> un'altra domanda... è un pc fisso o un laptop?
<max55> un laptop
<Nobun> ok allora potresti avere avuto il mio stesso problema
<Nobun> la soluzione che ti sto dicendo ha funzionato con me ma non è detto che con te funzioni allo stesso modo
<Nobun> io ti dico ciò che ho fatto io, però potresti dover cercare su google per trovare qualcosa di simile a quello che ho fatto io... tienilo a mente
<Nobun> un attimo che sto recuperando un file di promemoria, che non ricordo esattamente il comando...
<Nobun> azz... max55... non ricordo dove ho messo quel file... devo fare un'altra ricerca... ti chiedo scusa per l'attesa...
<f843d0> max55: per un aiuto più sensato, è una buona idea far sapere anche modello di portatile e scheda video, o no?
<Nobun> sì hai ragione f843d0
<Nobun> però penso che come me deve abilitare ACPI durante il boot
<Nobun> solo che non ricordo come si fa
<Nobun> max55: magari prova a dare anche le indicazioni suggerite da f843d0
<Nobun> nel frattempo puoi provare a fare una cosa del genere (qui ipotizzo che la scheda video sia INTEL come la mia, quindi la soluzione potrebbe non andare bene per te)
<Nobun> cioè modificare /etc/rc.local e prima di exit 0 aggiungere questa riga:
<max55> hp intel core i7 scheda grafica radeon
<Nobun> echo 931 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<Nobun> il percorso potrebbe essere diverso nel tuo caso
<Nobun> però da sola questa riga non risolve... ti diminuisce la luminosità in partenza
<Nobun> (se funziona)
<Nobun> c'era un'altra cosa da fare per abilitare ACPI in boot ma non ricordo come
<Nobun> era qualcosa da modificare in grub
<max55> aspettiamo uno piu bravo
<max55> o che sappia come fare
<Nobun> eccolo
<Nobun> trovato
<Nobun> allora
<Nobun> prova a fare questo esperimento che ti dico io... hai poco da perdere
<Nobun> allora... la parte etc/rc.local è opzionale
<Nobun> e serve per partire ad una luminosità più bassa anziché al massimo
<Nobun> e il valore desiderato nel tuo caso potrebbe essere diverso da 931
<Nobun> la cosa più importante invece da provare a fare è questa
<Nobun> scrivi
<Nobun> sudo kate /etc/default/grub
<Nobun> se non hai kate va bene anche gedit
<Nobun> praticamente apri il file di configurazione di grub
<Nobun> per modificare una riga
<Nobun> quando hai aperto il file dimmelo che poi ti dico cosa modificare
<Nobun> max55 ^
<f843d0> max55: non hai fornito il modello di laptop e scheda grafica
<max55> HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC
<max55> ntel® Sandybridge Mobile
<max55> Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz × 8
<f843d0> max55: quindi la scheda è una radeon hd 5650?
<user> ciao a tutti,ho installato il multitraccia adobe audition 1.5 cool edit .exe utilizzando wine. il problema è che l'audio in uscita genera solo rumore,qualcuno sa come risolvere garzie in anticipo
<max55> penzo di si da dove la vedo
<Nobun> user: la domanda credo vada posta in #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> max55: su ubuntu, lshw o lspci -vvv ti daranno indicazioni sul modello di scheda
<Nobun> f843d0: quello che volevo suggerire era di aggiungere acpi_backlight=vendor in GRUB
<Nobun> così a me la luminosità si riusciva poi ad impostare ed anch'io ho una Intel
<f843d0> Nobun: dipende se usa l'integrata Intel o la dedicata AMD
<Nobun> nel mio caso è integrata Intel, se non ricordo male
<f843d0> Cosa che può verificare in /var/log/Xorg.0.log per esempio
<Nobun> lol ci ho dato una occhiata, ma c'è un mare di roba che ci si perde :P
<max55> non capisco cosa posso verificare
<max55> lo dato quel comando che mi hai detto ma io non ci capisco nulla
<max55> magari torno piu tardi grazie per a desso
<f843d0> Nobun: basta vedere il driver grafico che carica
<f843d0> max55: all'uopo, non devi verificare di persona, se non sai che pesci pigliare. Fai un pastebin
<f843d0> !paste | max55
<ubot-it> max55: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nobun> nel mio caso vedo che carica i driver intel, quindi credo sia integrata intel
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16222863/
<f843d0> max55: linee da 56 a 67, sta usando l'integrata Intel
<max55> e quindi
<f843d0> max55: sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<max55> lo fatto ma non fa nulla
<f843d0> max55: in che senso?
<max55> ho istallato quello che mi hai detto
<f843d0> max55: prova a dare il comando xbacklight -set 50
<max55> dato
<max55> niente
<f843d0> max55: allora aggiungi video.use_native_backlight=1 a GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub, salva, sudo update-grub, riavvia e prova
<max55> proviamo piu tardi devo uscire un attimo
<max55> ciao alla prossima
<max55> ri buona sera a tutti
<f843d0> 20:32 < f843d0> max55: allora aggiungi video.use_native_backlight=1 a GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub, salva, sudo update-grub, riavvia e prova
<max55> non riesco a fare funzionare la luminosità
<max55> come faccio
<max55> non lo so fare
<max55> f843d0 cosa devo fare?
<krabador> max55, prima di quanto di f843d0 , sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<f843d0> max55: sudo cat /etc/default/grub | grep -n GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<f843d0> !paste | max55
<ubot-it> max55: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> e aggiungi  acpi_backlight=vendor  in  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT  , tra le virgolette
<krabador> salvi chiudi, sudo update-grub, riavvii
<Nobun> esattamente quello che cercavo di suggerirgli 2 ore fa :P
<krabador> better late than dead.
<Nobun> lol
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16225560/
<Nobun> è che non ricordavo dove stava e mi ci è voluto un po' per ricordarmi dove avevo annotato tale cosa
<Nobun> max55: vedi dove è scritto quiet splash?
<Nobun> (riga 11)
<Nobun> dopo splash, scrivi quello che ti ha detto krabador (sempre dentro le virgolette)
<krabador> max55, questo   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   lo fai diventare   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<Nobun> esattamente :)
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16225623/
<max55> cosi salvo
<f843d0> max55: 22:00 < krabador> salvi chiudi, sudo update-grub, riavvii
<max55> ok fatto riavvio e vi dico
<max55> Risolto
<max55> Grazie
<krabador> #moltobbene
<max55> siete troppo forti
<max55> come posso fare una pulizzia da terminale che comandi usare senza danneggiare il pc
<krabador> max55, sudo apr-get autoremove
<krabador> max55, sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> di tanto in tanto
<max55> solo qelli?
<krabador> beh, poi dipende da cosa intendi per pulizia-
<max55> io uso bleachbit va bene? o e rischioso
<krabador> beh, poi dipende da cosa intendi per pulizia
<max55> file istallazione cronologia file spazzatura tutto cio che si accumula ma non serve
<max55> kerrel vecchi
<max55> questo intendo
<krabador> max55, kernel vecchi rimuovili a mano
<krabador> "file installazione" , in linux, se rimuovi i pacchetti con sudo apt-get clean, "non serve" ;)
<krabador> sudo apt-get autoremove ti toglie i pacchetti installati non piu' richiesti
<max55> non mi carica piu  ubuntu sofware  in ubuntu 16 04 dopo quel comando krabador
<max55> cosa e successo?
<Fausto> buonasera!qualcuno puo aiutarmi, h ubuntu 16.04 e da mezzor circa non mi si apre piu il software center
<gigirock> Fausto, e cosa si apre ?
<Fausto> quando cerco di aprirlo carica ma poi non si apre
<gigirock> Fausto da quanto hai aggiornato ?
<Fausto> nuovo computer di due giorni fa era freedos
<Fausto> a fino mezzora f funzionava
<Fausto> ho provato in vari modi visti su internet ma nessuno ha avuto gli effetti sperati
<gigirock> Fausto, grande,,,sai che il nuovo sw center e' quello di gnome ?
<Fausto> gnome l'ho letto da tante parti ma ancora non ho capito cosa sia o cosa indichi
<gigirock> ok fa niente aspe un attimo
<Fausto> perdonami ma è la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<viceee> http://postimg.org/image/ypbwlcmld/  mi spiegate per favore le differenze tra i settagi
<gigirock> Fausto, premi ctrl alt t
<Fausto> terminale aperto
<gigirock> ok Fausto scrivi sudo apt-get update
<Fausto> okkey ho gia provato a farlo prima ma non era successo niente
<Fausto> vdiamo;)
<Fausto> ti diro che ho installato mediahuman pr playonlinux, puo essere a causa di quello?
<gigirock>  e come hai fatto ad installarlo ?
<Fausto> ah bella doamada mi sembra sempre da terminale
<gigirock> Fausto, che e' successo con sudo apt-get update ?
<Fausto> fausto@fausto-Lenovo-B50-80:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Fausto> [sudo] password di fausto:
<Fausto> Trovato:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<Fausto> Scaricamento di:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease [93,3 kB]
<Fausto> Ign:3 http://www.mediahuman.com/packages/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<viceee> negli aggiornamenti mi dice ''Richiede L'installazione da pacchetti non fidati'' Ciò richiede l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate.
<gigirock> viceee, dipende che pakki deve installare
<viceee> gigirock:  http://postimg.org/image/wql2mfhb5/
<Fausto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16227120/
<gigirock> Fausto, in privato no
<gigirock> Fausto togli quel coso di mediahuman
<Fausto> m esce questo come risultato
<Fausto> okkey
<Fausto> come si toglie?
<gigirock> perche' hai installato sto mediahuman ?
<Fausto> per playonlinux mi sembra
<gigirock> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list Fausto
<gigirock> Fausto, si apre un editore cerchi la riga incriminata e ci metti davanti un #
<Fausto> okkey fatto ora?
<gigirock> Fauso sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Fausto> apro altro terminale per farlo?
<gigirock> anche dallo stesso ..... se hai chiuso l'editor
<Fausto> piu che altro non so dove sciverlo sullo stesso...
<gigirock> Fausto ctrl x e poi conferma il salvataggio per scrivere le variazioni
<delfino83> Salve qual'è il comando per togliere il nick registrato su freenode
<Fausto> okkey ho fatto! ora invece devo fare altro?
<gigirock> Fauso sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Fausto> si si fatto anche quello
<gigirock> ok Fausto scrivi sudo apt-get update
<gigirock> ok Fausto scrivi sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<gigirock> torno subito
<Fausto> okkey fatto ti devo girare quello che mi è uscito??
<gigirock> Fausto, posta il link che e' uscito
<Fausto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16227421/
<Fausto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16227421/
<Fausto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16227421/
<gigirock> Questo APT ha i poteri della Super Mucca.
<gigirock> ok Fausto scrivi "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<gigirock> senza le "
<Fausto> okkey
<Fausto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16227457/
<Fausto> mi esce ache una parte sopra ti serve??
<gigirock> Fausto no hai tolto mediahuman
<Fausto> gia tolto??
<Fausto> quindi ora come si procede??
<gigirock> non li hai tolti ....
<Fausto> ah okkey...come faccio a toglierlo allora??
<gigirock> more /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit Fausto
<Fausto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16227488/
<GianlucaLuperto> sera cosa fa sto programma Inkscape
<gigirock> deb http://www.mediahuman.com/packages/ubuntu xenial main qui manca il # Fausto
<gigirock> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security multiverse qui devi togliere il # Fausto
<GianlucaLuperto> gigirock cosa fa sto programma
<GianlucaLuperto> Inkscape
<gigirock> !info inkscape
<Fausto> okkey! ci provo, da terminale giusto?
<ubot-it> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.91-7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 12378 kB, installed size 80552 kB
<gigirock> Fausto si come prima
<GianlucaLuperto> e a cosa serve gigirock
<gigirock> a fare disegni vector based GianlucaLuperto
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<GianlucaLuperto> un programma tipo fotoschop
<GianlucaLuperto> quale mi consigli
<gigirock> gimp
<gigirock> !info gimp
<ubot-it> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.16-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3533 kB, installed size 16522 kB
<GianlucaLuperto> e poi solo quello
<GianlucaLuperto> gigirock solo quello
<gigirock> GianlucaLuperto, apri ubu sw center e cerca i programmi simili
<GianlucaLuperto> consigliami tu
<gigirock> GianlucaLuperto, non li conosco tutti ho solo usato male e poco gimp
<GianlucaLuperto> ok e buono come programma
<GianlucaLuperto> gigirock
<Fausto> ci sono ma non so come si scriv su terminale..
<gigirock> Fausto cosa ?
<Fausto> ho trovato le voci ma non so come mocificarle
<Fausto> mettere e togliere il #
<Fausto> dove mi hai indicato
<gigirock> Fausto e' un editor usi i tasti freccia per muoverti ....con del cancelli .... etc etc
<Fausto> okkey
<GianlucaLuperto> gigirock dimmi altri programma cosi scarico se e possibile perpiacere
<Fausto> scusami gigirock se sembrero stupido ma con le frecciette mi fa vedere in ordine cronologico i comandi che ho inserito  non mi fa spostare
<gigirock> Fausto, hai aperto l'editor ?
<Fausto> come lo apro??
<gigirock> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list Fausto
<Fausto> sto installando perche non ce lo avevo
<Fausto> okkey vado
<Fausto> ci sono;)
<gigirock> metti # sulla riga con human rimasta e togli # all'ultima riga poi salva
<Fausto> okkey ho fatto salva ora posso chiudere l'editor?
<gigirock> si chiudi
<gigirock> ok Fausto scrivi "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<Fausto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16227662/
<Fausto> cosi va bene?
<gigirock> ok Fausto scrivi "sudo apt-get upgrade| pastebinit"
<Fausto> sta caricand ocredo ho scritto ma non è uscito nulla
<gigirock> ok Fausto scrivi "sudo apt-get upgrade" e vedi se devi rispondere si o no cmq accetta l'aggiornamento proposto
<Fausto> okkey ora va sto facendo
<Fausto> fatto
<gigirock> fausto ok dovremmo aver messo a posto il tutto
<gigirock> adesso come tenti di aprire ubuntu software center ?
<Fausto> provo d aprire il software center allora ;)
<Fausto> dall'icona;) o meglio dal terminale?
<Fausto> solo che non so come si fa
<gigirock> dall'icona prova
<Fausto> niente carica ancora come prima ma poi non fa nulla e smette di caricare
<Fausto> che si fa?
<gigirock> Fausto hai firefox ?
<Fausto> si
<gigirock> aprilo
<Fausto> okkey gia aperto lo sto usando per l chat
<gigirock> Fausto, l'icona che premi e' quella con la A arancione ?
<Fausto> si esatto
<Fausto> dentro d un sacchetto
<Fausto> ad un
<gigirock> Fausto, dal terminale scrivi ubuntu-software....
<gigirock> senza ......
<Fausto> (ubuntu-software:8152): Gs-WARNING **: failed to open plugin /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so: /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so: impossibile aprire il file oggetto condiviso: File o directory non esistente
<Fausto> mi esce questo
<gigirock> Fausto, anche a me pero' mi esce la videata di ubu sw center
<Fausto> a me solo questo
<Fausto> cosa si puo fare?
<gigirock> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-software Fausto
<krabador> Fausto, prima ps aux | grep software | pastebinit
<krabador> per favore
<Fausto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16227862/
<Fausto> ho gia fatto il reinstall pero
<krabador> ...
<krabador> Fausto, per favore, riavvia
<Fausto> ok krabador provo a riavviare
<Fausto> rieccomi neanche riavviando il problema si è risolto
<krabador> ps aux | grep software | pastebinit
<Fausto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16227907/
<krabador> pkill gnome-software
<krabador> ps aux | grep software | pastebinit
<krabador> Fausto, che operazioni hai fatto esattamente prima che ubuntu-software smettesse di funzionare ?
<Fausto> ho installato steam e configurato win con le direct3
<krabador> Fausto, come hai fatto entrambi?
<Fausto> steam da terminale  e wine da terminale portandomi pero su un al altra schermata seguendo le istruzioni sul sito i ubuntu
<krabador> ok, mandati i comandi ?
<Fausto> si si mandato il primo ma non ha fatt nulla ti mando il secndo
<Fausto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16227974/
<krabador> "non ha fatto nulla" ---> molti comandi, quando fanno quello che devono fare non danno output
<Fausto> okkey perfetto
<krabador> Fausto, ok prova a farlo partire adesso
<Fausto> uguale a prima carica per 5 secndi e poi si ferma e non fa nulla
<krabador> Fausto, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> Fausto, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Fausto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16227985/
<Fausto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16227989/
<Fausto> si riesce a fare qualcosa krebador?
<Fausto> krabador
<krabador> Fausto, ps aux | grep settings | pastebinit
<Fausto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16228125/
<krabador> pkill gnome-software
<krabador> killall gnome-settings-daemon
<krabador> fa partire ubuntu-software da terminale
<krabador> fa pastebin a mano di cio ' che appare in terminale
<Fausto> (ubuntu-software:2526): Gs-WARNING **: failed to open plugin /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so: /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so: impossibile aprire il file oggetto condiviso: File o directory non esistente
<krabador> Fausto, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573453
<krabador> Fausto, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Fausto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16228206/
<krabador> Fausto, è un bug attualmente in via di risoluzione , che sta riguardando diversi utenti
<krabador> Fausto, puoi usare il terminale, per l'installazione di software.
<Fausto> okkey perfettto allora atendo la risoluzione nei prossimi aggiornamenti;)
<Fausto> anche adobe?
<krabador> Fausto, tieni d'occhio il link che ti ho dato
<krabador> Fausto, "anche adobe?" ---> ?
<Fausto> flash player
<Fausto> per vedere i filmati
<Fausto> mi lo chiedeva un sito di streaming
<krabador> mascalzone
<krabador> :D
<krabador> flash in linux è rimasto , per politica di adobe, a 11.2 , e aggiornato solo in sicurezza
<krabador> google mette dentro chrome una versione di flash aggiornata
<Fausto> perche non mi faceva vedere un film(avengers the age of ultron su altase no passo davvero per mascalzone ahaha)
<krabador> che puoi usare anche con chromium , installando pepperflashplugin-nonfre
<krabador> Fausto, scherzi a parte, evita, per favore.
<Fausto> quindi se uso chroome e non mozila è tutto  posto
<krabador> firefox di base usa quella ufficiale per linux, che sarebbe la 11.2
<Fausto> pu che altro anche in altri siti tipo tg nostro della zona non mi visualizza nulla
<krabador> oppure installi browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<Fausto> sempre da terminale?
<krabador> ed anche in firefox puoi usare l'ultima versione di flash
<krabador> Fausto, guarda, puo' essere bello e tutto il software center
<krabador> ma il terminale, in linux, è la soluzione migliore, per manutenere il sistema
<krabador> installare software , eccetera.
<krabador> Fausto, per flash la situazione è quella che ti ho detto , a te la scelta.
<Fausto> si si quello ho notato solo che per chi è alle basi com un buon stor non fa male;)
<Fausto> comunqu evi ringazio per la disponibilita vi auguro una buona serata!
<krabador> Fausto, chi è alle basi, è in una posizione perfetta
<krabador> puo' solo salire ;D
<krabador> !wiki | Fausto
<ubot-it> Fausto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Fausto> siete stati GENTILLISSIMI!
<krabador> di niente, per qualsiasi cosa , nel lato tecnico del sistema, torna pure .
<Fausto> aggiunto  prefeiti domani si studia un poco;)
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-05
<darden> salve ho un problema con gli update mi da Err http.....
<krabador> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incollalo in questo sito
<krabador> clicca paste , incolla il link qui
<darden> il problema è che il pc non va su internet ma è connesso perfettamente alla rete
<krabador> e allora non è un problema con gli update
<krabador> ma di rete
<ExPBoy> darden, se non va su internet te li sogni gli update :P
<krabador> come sei connesso "alla rete"  ?
<darden> ethernet
<krabador> ehm....
<krabador> a cosa?
<darden> credo di aver combinato casini sui repository
<krabador> o hai problemi di rete
<krabador> o hai combinato casino coi repo
<krabador> o tutt'e due, ma sarebbe un po' troppo
<krabador> darden: fa il paste richiesto
<darden> vorrei ma non posso
<krabador> darden: scrivi in canale
<ExPBoy> eh
<krabador> darden: e te lo impedirebbe, cosa?
<darden> dovrei ricopiare 20 righe di err e impossibile recuperare
<darden> ora scrivo dal portatile
<ExPBoy> ma non hai detto che è in rete?
<krabador> !ripristino | darden
<ubot-it> darden: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<darden> ho scritto il paste
<ExPBoy> dovè?
<darden> come dove sul form che mi avete linkato
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> questo?
<darden> si
<ExPBoy> (non è un forum) leggi bene
<ExPBoy> ...e postare in canale....
<darden> a si ok
<ExPBoy> eh
<Maxiride> esiste un modo per resettare un'installazione ubuntu direttamente dal sistema operativo senza reinstallare da live cd?
<z8z> Intendi tutte le impostazioni utente? O proprio i file di sistema?
<cristian_c> Maxiride: ti serve il supporto
<cristian_c> Maxiride: altrimenti con cosa resetti?
<cristian_c> z8z: credo si riferisca al sistema in generale, comunque, con 'reset'
<cristian_c> Maxiride: c'è modo di resettare i desktop, comunque
<Maxiride> z8z: intendevo i file di sistema, i pacchetti
<Maxiride> andrò di cd.. è che non ho una buona connessione e ci mette 12 ore a scaricare la iso...
<cristian_c> Maxiride: puoi controllare il log di apt
<glpiana> mapreri, sudo dpkg --configure -a        che output da?
<glpiana> !paste | mapreri
<ubot-it> mapreri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> scusa mapreri
<graziano> salve. ho un problema con swethome3d, qundo lo a pro si richiude subito e credo sia un problema di pacchetti java. se lo lancio da terminale scrive:
<graziano> user@user-desktop:~$ sweethome3d
<graziano> Java 3D: implicit antialiasing enabled
<graziano> #
<graziano> # A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
<graziano> #
<graziano> salve, ho installato swethome3d ma appena lo apro si richiude. credo ci sia un problema coi pacchetti java, come potrei risolvere. Grazie
<glpiana> graziano, come hai installato sweethome3d?
<graziano> tramite ubuntu software
<glpiana> graziano, copi al'errore che ottieni su pastebin!paste | graziano
<graziano> non so cose pastebin. lerrore che mi da è: SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x62c0ff9a, pid=2288, tid=1667234624
<graziano> Failed to write core dump. Core dumps have been disabled. To enable core dumping, try "ulimit -c unlimited" before starting Java again
<glpiana> !paste | graziano
<ubot-it> graziano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rock_23> Buon pomeriggio a tutti. Ho installato l'applicazione "configurazione del Firewall" per configurare tramite interfaccia grafica il firewall presente in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ma non parte.
<krabador> Rock_23, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep gufw | pastebinit
<krabador> datti una letta anche a questo
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall
<krabador> Rock_23, il comando dpkg , nel caso faccia un link, incollalo qui
<Rock_23> ok krabador
<Rock_23> grazie
<Rock_23> krabador
<Rock_23> ecco il link
<Rock_23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16237580/
<DrapNick> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<DrapNick> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con dei problemi relativi alla scheda di rete?
<f843d0> !qualcuno | DrapNick
<ubot-it> DrapNick: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Rock_23> krabador devo fare altro?
<DrapNick> Fino a qualche giorno fa tutto funzionava perfettamente. Poi il sistema operativo si è aggiornato e ora non riesce più a visualizzare le reti wifi disponibili. La prima volta che mi è successo ho seguito le indicazioni su un forum, risolvendo il problema.
<DrapNick> Ora ho provato a fare la stessa cosa senza arrivare però a nessuna conclusione. Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto
<f843d0> DrapNick: quale scheda di rete?
<DrapNick> MT7630
<Rock_23> sono con il terminale aperto in attesa di risposta... krabador è ancora in linea?
<Rock_23> Ho un problema con l'avvio di "gufw"... non riesco a farlo partire
<hawk67> salve a tutti,  oltre che disabilitare la scheda video dedicata cosa altro mi conviene fare per ridurre il surriscaldamento (ed il rimore delle ventole) del mio laptop?
<krabador> hawk67, in un contesto in cui il chipset è supportato non ottimalmente dal kernel, poco/niente
<krabador> hawk67, gestione energetica, in linux purtroppo, in macchine mainstream non è paragolabile a quella win
<hawk67> krabador: era come temevo infatti sto... impazzendo
<krabador> hawk67, notebook o fisso?
<cazzo> Dio porco
<Mr_Pan> olè
<cazzo> Merda
<hawk67> krabador: notebook
<cazzo> Puttana Madonna
<cazzo> Cazzo
<cazzo> Dio cane boia
<cazzo> Fanuclo
<cazzo> Cazzo
<cazzo> Figli ditroia
<Mr_Pan> ti diverti con poco ....
<hawk67> salva a tutti a presto
<krabador> hawk67, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> hawk67, lspci | pastebinit
<krabador> ma se devi andare , vai pure
<vitto966> ciao ragazzi
<vitto966> ce qualcuno disponibile ad aiutarmi
<krabador> !ciao | vitto966
<ubot-it> vitto966: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !qualcuno | vitto966
<ubot-it> vitto966: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vitto966> in pratica voglio installare ubuntu versione 14.04.4 64x desktop
<krabador> e cosa te lo impedisce ?
<vitto966> ho provato a farlo tramite chiavetta
<f843d0> vitto966: è una versione vecchia di due anni, comunque
<krabador> f843d0, non proprio
<vitto966> l ho trovata sul sito
<vitto966> comunque ho provato a farlo con chiavetta tramite il programma unetbootin
<krabador> f843d0, 14.04.4 è del 18 febbraio 2016, anche se una buona parte del software, è di aprile 2014, ha kernel di 15.10
<tunderstorm27> vorrei installare minecraft su ubuntu ma non parte
<krabador> !chat | tunderstorm27
<ubot-it> tunderstorm27: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> vitto966, sbagliato
<krabador> !usbwin | vitto966
<ubot-it> vitto966: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> formatta la pendrive, e rifalla con questo software
<vitto966> con quello che mi ha elencato ubot?
<krabador> si
<tunderstorm27> scusate non ho capito
<vitto966> ok ora provo grazie
<krabador> !chat | tunderstorm27
<ubot-it> tunderstorm27: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<GianlucaLuperto> posso una domanda esiste un programma per resistare la mia voce con il pc su ubuntu
<f843d0> GianlucaLuperto: quanti ne vuoi, da arecord ad audacity
<GianlucaLuperto> si ma f843d0 li trovo  su ubuntu software questi due programmi
<vitto966> krabador
<krabador> vitto966, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/ ---> qui potrai vedere che l'ultima versione è 16.04
<krabador> LTS anch'essa
<vitto966> stavo facendo la trasformazione tramite quel programma
<krabador> appena uscirta
<krabador> vitto966, formatta in altro modo
<krabador> e poi usa il programma
<vitto966> mi è uscito syslinux.exe ha smesso di funzionare
<vitto966> va bene anche se prendo un altra chiavetta?
<GianlucaLuperto> kabador  ma arecord dove lo trovo sullo store lo trovo
<Mr_Pan> !arecord
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'arecord'
<GianlucaLuperto> mr_pan voglio un programma per registrare la voce su mio pc ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> GianlucaLuperto, utilizza audacity .. per me il migliore in assoluto
<krabador> vitto966, puoi usare quello che ti pare
<vitto966> kabrador ho formattato ora ci riprovo
<GianlucaLuperto> ok mr_pan ma solo quello esiste
<Mr_Pan> GianlucaLuperto, io quello uso
<GianlucaLuperto> ok poi una domanda mr_pan ho un problema che sei io scarico GIMP mi si apre diviso nn intero
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai
<vitto966> ok kabrador sta avanzando vediamo un pò
<vitto966> grazie del supporto
<krabador> vitto966, tieni presente dell'esistenza di 16.04
<Mr_Pan> GianlucaLuperto, è il normale funzionamento di gimp ... se lo vuoi in un'unica finestra .. in alto dal menù Finesstra devi selezionare la voce Finestra Singola
<vitto966> si
<vitto966> ora provo questa per vedere come và
<vitto966> che sto pc con windows mi si blocca dappertutto
<krabador> Mr_Pan, in relazione a determinato tipo di hardware, puo' avere kernel piu' adatto
<vitto966> e un miracolo se son riuscito ad aprire google chrome senza blocchi
<krabador> vitto966, e con linux, in relazione al supporto hardware, conviene sempre allinearsi in maniear piu' aggiornata possibile
<krabador> vitto966, di che cpu , quanta ram e che gpu c'è in questo pc ?
<vitto966> capisco quindi meglio se scarico
<Mr_Pan> krabador, ?
<vitto966> ora vedo
<vitto966> e un toshiba portatile ram 4 gb
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai mr_pan vedo cosi  gimp http://i.imgur.com/dxPSWxe.png
<vitto966> intel(r) pentium(r) cpu p6100
<vitto966> ghz 2.00
<vitto966> 64 bit
<vitto966> comunque l installazione l ha completata ora devo riavviare il pc entra nel bios e mettere la chiavetta come primo avvio?
<krabador> non hai completato l'installazione
<krabador> ma fatto solo la chiavetta
<vitto966> si dico l installazione sulla chiavetta
<vitto966> ora cosa deevo fare
<vitto966> ?
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador perchè vedo cosi gimp http://i.imgur.com/dxPSWxe.png
<krabador> che per farla partire, devi riavviare il pc, con pendrive selezionata come prima periferica di boot
<vitto966> Ok ora provo
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai krabador
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai vedo cosi gimp http://i.imgur.com/dxPSWxe.png mi potete aiutare perfavore
<Vitto966> Niente
<krabador> Vitto966, spegni, stacca la pendrive (dando per scontato che non sia successo niente mentre il programma l'ha fatta)
<Vitto966> Mi dice no default or Ui configuraton directive Fouad!
<krabador> aspetta una decina di secondi , attacca la pendrive
<krabador> accendi
<krabador> e prova a farla partire
<Vitto966> Vediamo
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador e per risolvere il problema come faccio che esce cosi gimp
<GianlucaLuperto> http://i.imgur.com/dxPSWxe.png
<Vitto966> Niente kabrador mi esce sempre la scritta di prima
<krabador> Vitto966, controlla nel bios della macchina se c'è un tasto rapido di selezione boot , in avvio
<Vitto966> Ce solo boot sped normal
<Vitto966> E poi in  boot
<Vitto966> Ho messo usb disk per primo
<krabador> Vitto966, puoi dirmi il modello preciso del notebook ?
<krabador> Vitto966, quante voci usb ci sono ?
<Vitto966> Toshiba satellite
<Vitto966> Nel BIOS c'è usb fdd hdd/ssd Lan cd/Dvd
<Vitto966> Toshiba satellite c660-123
<Vitto966> Ora sto ancora nel bios
<Vitto966> Cosa devo fare?
<krabador> ok Vitto966 prova usb-fdd
<Vitto966> Sì quella ho fatto
<Vitto966> E mi dice la scritta di prima
<krabador> usb-disk avevi detto
<Vitto966> Sì usb fdd usb disk
<krabador> tutte e 2 le hai provate ?
<Vitto966> Stanno scritto uno a fianco a l altro
<Vitto966> E la stessa cosa
<krabador> è una sola voce
<Vitto966> Sì
<krabador> e da direttamente errore, o appare qualcosa prima ?
<Vitto966> No da direttamente errore
<Vitto966> Può essere la versione che ho scaricato?
<krabador> Vitto966, piu' pendrive o criterio di rilevamento del bios
<krabador> Vitto966, controlla md5 della iso scaricata
<krabador> !md5 | Vitto966
<ubot-it> Vitto966: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<Vitto966> Quindi rimetto Windows
<krabador> se non dovesse combaciare, la iso è corrotta, devi riscaricare
<Vitto966> Ok
<Vitto966> E la prima volta che mi capita
<krabador> altrimenti , riformatta, e rifalla di nuovo
<Vitto966> Sul fisso non mi ha dato problemi
<krabador> i bios non sono tutti uguali
<Vitto966> Ora loggo col pc mi ripassi il link perché sto dal cellulare
<Vitto966> Grazie
<vitto966> eccomi
<vitto966> puoi linkarmi di nuovo i due link per favore
<Mr_Pan> !md5 | vitto966
<ubot-it> vitto966: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<vitto966> scusami ma come devo fare
<vitto966> e la prima volta che lo faccio
<vitto966> perchè
<vitto966> non ci riesco proprio
<Rock_23> Ciao, oggi ho scritto qui in chat per avere supporto sull'uso di gufw, in quanto dopo averlo installato non parte. Rinnovo la richiesta di supporto.
<gigirock> !info gufw
<ubot-it> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.04.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 777 kB, installed size 3175 kB
<gigirock> !ufw
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ufw'
<gigirock> !info ufw
<ubot-it> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.35-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 145 kB, installed size 818 kB
<vitto966> ora provo con un altra versione
<glpiana> Rock_23, avvialo da terminale e vedi che outuput da
<glpiana> !paste | Rock_23
<ubot-it> Rock_23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rock_23> glpiana come posso farlo utilizzando l'alpplicazione pastebin? così facciamo prima
<glpiana> Rock_23, con pastebinit intendi? non so se funzia, ma prova con: gufw | pastebinit
<Rock_23> glpiana non va... facciamo col metodo tradizionale. Che comando devo dare al terminale?
<glpiana> Rock_23, gufw           e se appra qualcosa sul terminale lo incolli su pastebin
<Rock_23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16240607/
<Rock_23> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/16240607/
<graziano> salve, ho un problema con sweethome3d. ho provato ad installare java 8 ma quando apro sweethome si richiude subito e sul terminale mi risulta questo errore:
<graziano> A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
<graziano>   SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x62f0ff9a, pid=1911, tid=1670380352
<graziano>  JRE version: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (8.0_91-b14) (build 1.8.0_91-b14)
<graziano>  Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (25.91-b14 mixed mode linux-x86 )
<graziano>  Problematic frame:
<graziano>  C  [nouveau_dri.so+0x220f9a]
<glpiana> Rock_23, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Rock_23> ok glpiana... ti inoltro quello che esce scritto?
<Rock_23> ok glpiana , ti inoltro quello che esce scritto?
<glpiana> Rock_23, se esce qualcosa sì, su pastebin
<Rock_23> no, non esce niente glpiana
<glpiana> Rock_23, prova di nuovo a riavviare gufw sempre da terminale
<Rock_23> ok glpiana
<Rock_23> glpiana, mi da lo stesso errore di prima
<glpiana> Rock_23, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-gobject
<Rock_23> fatto glpiana
<glpiana> Rock_23, prova di nuovo ad avviarlo
<Rock_23> ok.. sempre da terminale? glpiana
<glpiana> sì
<Rock_23> ok
<Rock_23> oooook glpiana :) è partito stavolta
<glpiana> Rock_23, bene
<Rock_23> grazie mille glpiana :)
<glpiana> :)
<vitto966> ragazzi sto provando a installare
<vitto966> l ultima versione di ubuntu
<vitto966> le vecchie non hanno funzionato mi dava un errore al avvio del pc
<glpiana> vitto966, che errore?
<vitto966> ora ho dimenticato mi stava seguendo l altro ragazzo
<vitto966> comunque all avvio usciva la schermata nera
<vitto966> e diceva tipo no default
<vitto966> qualcosa così ora riprovo con l ultima versione
<glpiana> prova
<vitto966> ragazzi mi dà sempre lo stesso errore
<cangi> ragazzi ho notato una diminuzione notevole della batteria da windows a ubuntu, avete qualche soluzione?(ubuntu 16.04)
<vitto966> no default configuration found
<vitto966> ho provato tutte le versioni
<vitto966> @glpiana come posso risolveere?
<glpiana> vitto966, hai fatto la usb?
<vitto966> si
<DrapNick> Dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento del sistema operativo Ubuntu ha cominciato a darmi problemi per quanto riguarda le connessioni wi-fi. E' come se non riuscisse più a rilevarle, avete qualche idea?
<vitto966> fatto tutto
<glpiana> vitto966, con che programma hai creato l'usb?
<vitto966> ho impostato la usb con universal usb
<glpiana> vitto966, oki, pare dia problemi in alcune versioni. la fai da windows?
<vitto966> si
<vitto966> windows 7
<glpiana> !usbwin | vitto966
<ubot-it> vitto966: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<glpiana> vitto966, questo hai usato?
<vitto966> si questo
<krabador> DrapNick, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<glpiana> vitto966, prova a guardare qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/329704/syslinux-no-default-or-ui-configuration-directive-found
<krabador> DrapNick, sudo lshw -C network | pastebint
<krabador> DrapNick, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo .
<DrapNick> fatto
<vitto966> ok grazie ora provo
<krabador> il link prodotto dal secondo , incollalo qui
<vitto966> sto leggendo
<luc12> dopo che ho cercato aggiornare il terminale si congela nella riga : DKMS: install completed.
<luc12> DKMS: install completed.
<luc12> cercando di aggiornare il terminale si congela nella riga: DKMS: install comleted e non posso portare avanti laggiornamento... soluzioni?
<vitto966> General solution for the Error
<vitto966> Open the USB installation media, then rename the following:
<vitto966> isolinux –> syslinux (folder)
<vitto966> isolinux.bin –> syslinux.bin
<vitto966> isolinux.cfg –> syslinux.cfg
<krabador> DrapNick, il messaggio era rivolto a te
<krabador> DrapNick, <krabador> il link prodotto dal secondo , incollalo qui
<DrapNick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16241441/
<DrapNick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16241441/
<DrapNick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16241441/
<DrapNick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16241441/
<DrapNick> ops, scusate
<vitto966> ops
<vitto966> http://prntscr.com/b0mgr3
<vitto966> sapete questo come si risolve
<vitto966> non sono molto pratico con l inglese
<glpiana> vitto966, apri la usb da windows e rinomini quei file come indicato
<krabador> DrapNick, rfkill list | pastebinit
<krabador> vitto966, riproponi cio' che ti viene indicato ?
<DrapNick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16241554/
<DrapNick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16241554/http://paste.ubuntu.com/16241554/
<DrapNick> Scusate ancora
<vitto966> http://prntscr.com/b0mgr3
<krabador> vitto966, ancora?
<vitto966> si
<vitto966> mi esce sempre questa cosa krabador
<krabador> vitto966, <glpiana> vitto966, apri la usb da windows e rinomini quei file come indicato
<vitto966> si l ho fatto
<vitto966> il primo e l ultimo rinominati
<vitto966> ma isolinux.bin
<vitto966> non lo trovo
<vitto966> nella usb
<vitto966> questo e quello che mi esce nella usb
<vitto966> http://prntscr.com/b0mivl
<cangi> non aveete nessuna soluzione?
<vitto966> ho provato tutte le versioni
<glpiana> cangi, che versione grafica di ubuntu usi?
<glpiana> vitto966, fai il dvd e installa da dvd
<glpiana> !iso | vitto966
<ubot-it> vitto966: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<vitto966> ok proverò con il dvd grazie glpiana
<vitto966> ho un altra domanda non è possibile che i file siano corrotti perchè li scarico tramite torrent?
<vitto966> e poi che differenza c'è tra versione desktop e versione server?
<glpiana> !md5sum | vitto966
<ubot-it> vitto966: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<vitto966> io scarico sempre la versione desktop
<cangi> unity 7.4
<glpiana> cangi, magari ha requisiti grafici che fanno consumare maggior quantità di batteria. potresti provare un de più leggero e senza effetti, tipo mate o lxde o xfce
<DrapNick> Dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento del sistema operativo Ubuntu ha cominciato a darmi problemi per quanto riguarda le connessioni wi-fi. E' come se non riuscisse più a rilevarle, avete qualche idea?
<cangi> ok Grazie proverò
<vitto966> sto provando con winmd5sum
<glpiana> DrapNick, sudo iwlist scan           vede le reti wifi?
<vitto966> glpiana
<glpiana> vitto966, e la stringa coincide?
<vitto966> http://prntscr.com/b0mmng
<DrapNick> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<DrapNick> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<vitto966> quella e la stringa glpiana?
<DrapNick> Questo è l'output
<glpiana> DrapNick, e se dai ifconfig vedi la wifi elencata?
<glpiana> DrapNick, la prossima volta usa pastebin
<glpiana> DrapNick, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<glpiana> DrapNick, poi: dmesg | tail             e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> vitto966, http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS nessun numero coincide a quanto vedo
<DrapNick> Come si mette su pastebin?=
<glpiana> DrapNick, ha ok, hai pastebinit, spe, ridai il comando così: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<graziano> A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
<graziano> #  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x62f60f9a, pid=5580, tid=1672096576
<graziano> #
<graziano>  JRE version: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (8.0_91-b14) (build 1.8.0_91-b14)
<graziano>  Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (25.91-b14 mixed mode linux-x86 )
<graziano>  Problematic frame:
<DrapNick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16241930/
<DrapNick> Eccolo
<glpiana> DrapNick, sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit
<DrapNick> sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit
<DrapNick> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<DrapNick> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<DrapNick> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<glpiana> DrapNick, lsmod | pastebinit
<DrapNick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16241989/
<glpiana> DrapNick, lcpci | grep -i network | pastebinit
<DrapNick> Comando "lcpci" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<DrapNick>  Comando "lspci" dal pacchetto "pciutils" (main)
<DrapNick> lcpci: comando non trovato
<DrapNick> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<glpiana> DrapNick, sì, lspci
<glpiana> lspci | grep -i network | pastebinit
<DrapNick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16242043/
<glpiana> DrapNick, con le versioni precedenti che hai fatto per farla funzionare?
<graziano> salve, ho installato sweethome3d ma crascia, mi da errore java runtime: SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x62f60f9a, pid=5580, tid=1672096576 e poi Problematic frame: C  [nouveau_dri.so+0x220f9a]
<DrapNick> Allora, ho seguito la guida su un forum e mi hanno fatto installare delle cose dal terminale
<DrapNick> E' un problema che ho avuto appena installato ubunto e che si ripresenta ogmi bolta che lo aggiorno
<f843d0> DrapNick: hai provato dalla versione live se funziona correttamente?
<glpiana> DrapNick, e non puoi rifare le stesse cose?
<DrapNick> Le ho fatte ma questa volta mi trova degli errori e non mi fa proseguire
<DrapNick> No, nonn ho provato la versione live. Scusate gli strafalcioni
<f843d0> DrapNick: magari provarla? Forse l'aggiornamento ha lasciato qualche spiacevole conflitto con il dkms che potenzialmente hai caricato nella versione precedente
<DrapNick> Come provo la versione live? Non l'ho mai usata, totale ignoranza in merito
<f843d0> DrapNick: realizza un supporto di installazione, avvia il sistema da esso, e scegli la modalità Prova senza installare
<glpiana> DrapNick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146
<f843d0> !live | DrapNick
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<DrapNick> glpiana ho cliccato sul link
<DrapNick> Ora?
<vitto966> ragazzi ho provato con il programma che avete detto
<vitto966> windmd5sum
<vitto966> l md sum dell ultima versione di ubuntu desktop 64 bit e questo
<vitto966> 30ac59d9194e16502f13f3016d4cf7f9
<vitto966> mi confermate o il file è corrotto?
<akis24> vitto966: di solito md5sum corretto lo trovi anche dove hai scaricato basta guardarci e confrontarlo con quello ottenuto
<vitto966> io sto vedendo
<vitto966> da questa pagina akis
<vitto966> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<vitto966> ed è totalmente differente il codice
<akis24> vitto se ci dici che versione hai scaricato..  controlliamo  se diverso devi riscaricare la iso
<vitto966> 16.04 lts desktop 64 bit
<JimGhD5> Ciao, ho bisogno di sapere cosa è "libssl" in quanto, essendo assente, impedisce l'installazione di un'applicazione.
<f843d0> JimGhD5: apt-cache search libssl
<DrapNick> Ripropongo il mio problema
<DrapNick> Dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento del sistema operativo Ubuntu ha cominciato a darmi problemi per quanto riguarda le connessioni wi-fi. E' come se non riuscisse più a rilevarle, avete qualche idea?
<f843d0> DrapNick: ti ho suggerito di provare con un sistema live
<JimGhD5> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/16242440/
<DrapNick> Quello lo lascio come ultima spiaggia, ha funzionato fino ad oggi senza
<f843d0> JimGhD5: eh, libssl è uno di quelle
<f843d0> JimGhD5: quale installazione di applicazione? Come? Quale errore?
<vitto966> akis24 allora
<akis24> vitto966:  2a16385317c5b1c22a5ed94053e4039c *xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<f843d0> DrapNick: non si tratta di nessuna ultima spiaggia, si tratta di provare
<f843d0> DrapNick: non è una reinstallazione, è modalità live
<vitto966> non è la stessa
<JimGhD5> f843d0 sto installando l'antivirus Comodo e mi dice che ci sono delle dipendenze. In particolare l'applicazione cav-linux dipende da libssl0.9.8
<vitto966> ora provo a scaricare direttamentre dal broswer
<vitto966> perchè fino a dora ho scaricato con torrent
<vitto966> forse per questo che me lo dava corrotto
<f843d0> JimGhD5: su quale versione di Ubuntu?
<akis24> vitto966: infatti è differente da quello che hai postato tu  .. scarica dal sito ufficiale comunque
<akis24> !download | vitto966
<ubot-it> vitto966: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<JimGhD5> f843d0 16.04 LTS
<akis24> !info libssl
<ubot-it> Package libssl does not exist in xenial
<f843d0> JimGhD5: Comodo non è un software dei repository ufficiali
<fra95> ciao ho appena scaricato ubuntu per il mio pc ma non mi si collega con il wifi e non ho il cavo ethernet , la mia scheda wifi è broadcom bcm43142, qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema ?
<f843d0> fra95: è una broadcom, mancherà il firmware
<JimGhD5> f843d0 si lo so... quindi?
<JimGhD5> cosa dovrei fare?
<f843d0> fra95: devi procurarti un cavo ethernet o scaricare il pacchetto da installare poi con sudo dpkg -i
<f843d0> JimGhD5: installare solo software dai repository ufficiali
<f843d0> JimGhD5: soprattutto, un firewall/antivirus di terze parti, è totalmente inutile su un sistema GNU/Linux
<fra95> f843d0: dove lo trovo il pacchetto da scaricare?
<f843d0> fra95: direi ti serve bcmwl-kernel-source_XXXXX.deb
<JimGhD5> ok f843d0 ma lasciando stare l'antivirus.. quella dipendenza può ripresentarsi anche su altre applicazioni future? cioè, è meglio installare libssl0.9.8 o no?
<f843d0> JimGhD5: certo che si può ripresentare su applicazioni future... tutte le applicazioni che non sono nel repo ufficiale di ubuntu
<f843d0> JimGhD5: i repo non sono fatti a caso, tutti i pacchetti sono in grado di soddisfare le dipendenze
<f843d0> JimGhD5: se vuoi installare roba fuori dai repo, devi essere sicuro di quello che fai
<f843d0> JimGhD5: per esempio, quella versione, non la puoi nemmeno installare
<f843d0> JimGhD5: il sistema ha libssl1.0.0, non libssl0.9.8
<vitto966> ragazzi qualcuno che mi aiuta sto dalle 14 appresso a sto pc
<vitto966> non riesco a installare ubuntu tramite chiavetta sul pc
<f843d0> vitto966: e scarica la iso tramite http, controlla l'md5, e butta su un supporto
<JimGhD5> f843d0 ok... ora mi è uscito il simbolino di "divieto" sulla barra in alto dove c'è scritto questo:
<vitto966> f843d0 il problema e che tramite http ci mette di più tramite torrent 10 minuti e lo tengo scaricato
<f843d0> vitto966: se lo facevi dalle 14, era meglio
<vitto966> forse sì
<vitto966> però è la prima volta che mi capita
<vitto966> non andavo mai a pensare che torrent potevi scarica file corrotti
<vitto966> ho sempre scaricato con torrent
<JimGhD5> f843d0 mi dice che c'è un errore per via di pacchetti installati per via di dipendenze irrisolte... che faccio per risolvere?
<f843d0> JimGhD5: ma è uno scherzo o cosa?
<f843d0> JimGhD5: riavvia il PC, e tutto torna come nuovo
<JimGhD5> f843d0 ok
<f843d0> JimGhD5: e rifletti prima di installare un software
<f843d0> JimGhD5: se non sei esperto, attieniti al software del repo ufficiale di una distribuzione
<f843d0> JimGhD5: anche quando esperti, in generale non si deve installare roba non pubblicata per un certo target
<JimGhD5> ok f843d0.. io voglio mettere un antivirus e il client torrent tribler... che antivirus mi consigli? e il client torrent va bene?
<JimGhD5> ok f843d0 ...io voglio mettere un antivirus e il client torrent tribler... che antivirus mi consigli? e il client torrent va bene?
<akis24> JimGhD5: capisci il principio che devi usare programmi presenti nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu ? ossia testati per la versione di ubuntu che usi ..
<f843d0> JimGhD5: inoltre, i tuoi scopi, sembrano molto distanti dalle regole del canale
<f843d0> JimGhD5: una persona che vuole installare un antivirus e un client torrent... non ha capito niente di questi ambienti
<vitto966> comunque ho messo a scaricare ubuntu tramite http se non va nemmeno così ,lancio il pc dal balcone di casa
<JimGhD5> chiedo scusa! sto imparando... non è semplice passare da windows a linux
<f843d0> !chat | JimGhD5
<ubot-it> JimGhD5: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> vitto966: leggi le guide e segui i consigli e funziona come a tanti altri
<vitto966> ora aspetto che finisce di scaricare akis24
<vitto966> perchè i file che ho scaricato con torrent il codice non era uguale a quelli confrontati dal sito
<vitto966> ciao
<Mr_Pan> tyros, dentro o fuori  ?  prendi una decisione.....
<vitto966> ho scaricato la versiona giusta di ubuntu
<vitto966> prima gli md5 non erano uguali
<vitto966> ora dovrebbe andar bene
<vitto966> in caso mi dà sempre lo stesso errore cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<tyros76> ciao a tutti, vorrei installare ubuntu o qualcosa di adeguato a un pc monocore intel celeron 743 con 1 gb di ram... ho provato a installare ubuntu ma a un certo punto dell-installazione schermata nera con tante scritte in bianco...
<tyros76> premetto sono nuovo e ho intenzione di imparare bene a usarlo
<tyros76> ciao a tutti, vorrei installare ubuntu o qualcosa di adeguato a un pc monocore intel celeron 743 con 1 gb di ram... ho provato a installare ubuntu ma a un certo punto dell-installazione schermata nera con tante scritte in bianco...
<tyros76> premetto sono nuovo e ho intenzione di imparare bene a usarlo
<vitto966> c'è qualcuno
<vitto966> ?
<vitto966> non c'è nessuno?
<tyros76> io
<vitto966> non mi si installa
<vitto966> ubuntu
<vitto966> quando cerco di installare ubuntu è metto la chiavetta come primo dispositivo esce questo "no default or ui configuration directive found"
<cristian_c> vitto966: come hai fatto la chiavetta?
<vitto966> con installer usb
<vitto966> universal usb installer
<vitto966> il codice md5 va bene l ho controllato con il programma
<cristian_c> vitto966: esattamente, quando leggi quel messaggio?
<vitto966> in pratica
<vitto966> metto la chiavetta
<vitto966> accendo pc
<vitto966> entro nel bios
<vitto966> metto la chiavetta come prima opzione
<vitto966> salvo,chiudo il bios e mi esce quella scritta
<vitto966> quando dovrebbe caricare il sistema operativo esce quella scritta
<cristian_c> tyros: per favore non spammare nei vari canali
<cristian_c> vitto966: ma md5 l'hai controllato con l'attuale .iso?
<vitto966> si
<vitto966> questo e quello che mi esce
<cristian_c> 'quando dovrebbe caricare il sistema operativo' <- ovvero, in quale punto?
<vitto966> e la scritta
<vitto966> http://prntscr.com/b0p09p
<cristian_c> 16.04?
<vitto966> 16.04 si
<vitto966> 64 bit desktop
<vitto966> ho cambiato anche chiavetta scaricato da torrent da http ma niente
<cristian_c> vitto966: come hai fatto la foto?
<vitto966> l ho presa da internet
<vitto966> la scritta è quella
<cristian_c> 'quando dovrebbe caricare il sistema operativo' <- ovvero, in quale punto?
<vitto966> in pratica il pc e toshiba
<vitto966> esce il logo della toshiba poi dopo un pò si leva
<cristian_c> vitto966: hai disattivato fastboot?
<vitto966> come si disattiva?
<cristian_c> vitto966: che sistema hai attualmente sul pc toshiba?
<vitto966> windows 7
<cristian_c> vitto966: da windows si può disattivare
<cristian_c> vitto966: hai bios uefi?
<vitto966> no
<vitto966> nel bios non mi usciva la modalità uefi
<cristian_c> vitto966: di che anno è il pc?
<vitto966> 2011
<cristian_c> ok, aspé
<vitto966> il pc e un toshiba satellite c660 123
<cristian_c> vitto966: quali altri esperimenti hai fatto nel pc, prima di creare questa chiavetta?
<vitto966> ho provato con altri ubuntu
<vitto966> per il resto nessuno non lo accendevo era un anno
<cristian_c> vitto966: hai provato altri ubuntu e...
<cristian_c> (per intenderci se spieghi tutto, è meglio, evitando di tralasciare dettagli importanti)
<vitto966> ho provato prima ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> e...
<vitto966> ma non andava perchè sbagliavo a usare programma per creare la chiavetta
<vitto966> poi ho scaricato il 16.04 ma 32 bit mentre il pc e 64
<cristian_c> vitto966: e cosa appariva?
<vitto966> schermo nero
<vitto966> nemmeno quella scritta
<cristian_c> ok
<vitto966> infine ho scaricato questo qui oggi e mentre lo provavo ho confronato i codici e il file era corrotto
<cristian_c> vitto966: quindi hai provato solo ubuntu 16.04 a 64 bit, ubuntu 16.04 a 32 bit, e ubuntu 14.04?
<cristian_c> -,-
<vitto966> ubuntu 14.04 anche provato
<vitto966> ma sempre schermo nero
<vitto966> nemmeno la scritta
<cristian_c> 'il file era corrotto' <- allora non è a posto md5
<vitto966> si infatti non combaciava il file
<vitto966> ho pensato che era perchè l avevo scaricato tramite torrent
<vitto966> cosi ho riprovato a scaricare sempre il 16.04 da http
<vitto966> e l md5 combaciava
<vitto966> l ho installato sulla chiavetta(già formattata) inserito e mi è uscita questa scritta
<cristian_c> vitto966: com'è formattata la chiavetta?
<vitto966> la chiavetta è fat32
<vitto966> l ho formattata dal pc
<vitto966> tasto destro----> formatta
<krabador> vitto966, hai una distro linux da qualche parte ?
<vitto966> no
<cristian_c> vitto966: io fossi in te proverei con altre pendrive
<vitto966> cioè io l ho provato due mesi fà sul pc di mio cugino èd ha funzionato tutto liscio
<krabador> vitto966, scarica unetbootin, formatta la pendrive, falla con unetbootin, aggiornato
<cristian_c> in modo da escludere un 'errore' hardware
<vitto966> unetbootin l ho usato per provare la prima versione 14.04
<vitto966> qui in chat mi hanno consigliato l altro
<krabador> vitto966, linux è semplicemente perchè se da qualche parte avevi qualcosa con linux, mandavi un comando linux per fare la  pendrive, che produce , per ubuntu , la pendrive con la piu' alta possibilità di esseere letta sul maggior numero di dispositivi
<krabador> vitto966, sono stato io
<krabador> so cosa ti ho detto ;)
<vitto966> si giusto me l ha detto kabrador me ne ero dimenticato :)
<krabador> unetbootin è sconsigliabile perchè modifica mbr della pendrive in modo che non si possano scegliere altri parametri ubuntu di boot
<krabador> e con molti hardware sono necessari.
<krabador> vitto966, ma nel momento che hai provato il programma consigliato , piu' volte, con piu' versioni di ubuntu
<vitto966> si
<krabador> è il caso di provare a vedere se unetbootin funziona, e nel caso vada, che il tuo hardware vada bene con l'impostazione default
<krabador> che unetbootin offre
<vitto966> allora ora provo con unetbootin
<vitto966> chiavetta formattata
<vitto966> ora provo con unetbootin
<vitto966> e vediamo
<vitto966> sta copiando i file
<krabador> vitto966, hai formattato la pendrive, e scaricato l'ultima versione di unetbootin ?
<vitto966> si
<vitto966> pendrive formattata e appena scaricata ultima versione di unetbootin direttamente dal sito
<vitto966> fatto
<vitto966> ora provo
<krabador> vitto966, spegni ppc
<krabador> stacca pendrive
<krabador> aspetti una ttimo
<krabador> *un attimo
<krabador> attacchi la pendrive, accendi, e provi a farla partire
<vitto966> fra poco sbrocco
<vitto966> ora e uscita la scritta
<vitto966> boot error
<vitto966> -.-
<vitto966> kabrador ora mi dice boot error
<cristian_c> vitto966: ora la pendrive dov'è collegata?
<cristian_c> vitto966: che poi, chiedo, con quante pendrive hai provato?
<vitto966> in pratica
<vitto966> l installanzione della chiavetta
<vitto966> l ho fatta col fisso
<vitto966> poi l ho tolta
<vitto966> e l ho messa nel portatile
<vitto966> l ho acceso e so andato nel bios
<vitto966> ho fatto il passaggio
<vitto966> e l ho avviato
<krabador> ok
<fra95> buonasera, ho installato oggi ubuntu sul pc ma nonostante abbia installato i driver della broadcom bcm43142 continua a non funzionarmi con il wifi cosa posso fare?
<vitto966> e mi è uscito boot error
<vitto966> tutti installano ubuntu e io non riesco
<vitto966> e.e
<krabador> fra95, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> fra95, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> vitto966, l'hardware non è tutto uguale
<krabador> vitto966, e paragonabile qualitativamente .
<cristian_c> vitto966: che poi, chiedo, con quante pendrive hai provato?
<vitto966> 2
<cristian_c> vitto966: ora che c'è l'installer fatto con unetbootin
<vitto966> si
<cristian_c> vitto966: se colleghi la pendrive alla porta usb e ne visioni il contenuto
<vitto966> ok un attimo
<cristian_c> vitto966: vedi la cartella isolinux?
<vitto966> si
<cristian_c> vitto966: vedi il file isolinux.bin?
<krabador> fra95, entrambi i comandi con pc connesso ad internet con cavo lan
<vitto966> non c'è .bin
<cristian_c> vitto966: vedi il file isolinux.cfg?
<vitto966> cfg si
<cristian_c> vitto966: vedi il file isolinux?
<vitto966> .bin no
<cristian_c> vitto966: vedi il file isolinux?
<vitto966> si
<fra95> krabador: il secondo comando non me lo prende
<cristian_c> vitto966: rinomina la cartella e i due file
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente.
<krabador> fra95, che esito ha dato il primo?
<krabador> fra95, l'hai incollato correttamente?
<vitto966> come la rinomino la cartella?
<krabador> come si rinominano file e cartelle nel sistema che stai usando.
<cristian_c> isolinux –> syslinux (cartella) isolinux –> syslinux isolinux.cfg –> syslinux.cfg
<vitto966> ok
<cristian_c> vitto966: rinomini cartella e due file, nel modo indicato
<vitto966> fatto
<vitto966> vedi un pò
<vitto966> http://prntscr.com/b0pmwl questi i due file
<vitto966> http://prntscr.com/b0pn3y
<cristian_c> vitto966: tasto destro -> proprietà che dice di syslinux/isolinux?
<vitto966> qua cartella
<fra95> krabador:avevo incollato male il secondo
<vitto966> allora il primo file me lo dà .bin
<vitto966> il secondo me lo dà .cfg
<vitto966> la cartella normale
<vitto966> ora riprovo a installare?
<cristian_c> vitto966: esattamente
<vitto966> ok ora provo
<cristian_c> rifai il boot
<vitto966> niente
<vitto966> boot error
<krabador> fra95, incolla qui il link prodotto dal secondo
<krabador> vitto966, questa procedura appena fatta, falla con una pendrive fatta con universal usb installer
<vitto966> ah ok
<krabador> tyros, tutto a posto ?
<fra95> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16246441/
<krabador> fra95, lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<krabador> fra95, rfkill list | pastebinit
<krabador> tyros,
<krabador> tyros, tutto a posto ?
<dario__> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno ha riscontrato problemi di crash con google chrome nella versione 16.04?
<fra95> krabador: al primo ha risposto http://paste.ubuntu.com/16246552/ e al secondo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16246559/
<krabador> dario__, crash di sistema o google chrome ?
<dario__> chrome ma delle volte anche di sistema. Sono costretto spesso a resettare il pc, krabador
<krabador> dario__, purtroppo è un problema di chrome e sembra anche chromium , delle ultime versioni
<krabador> fra95, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl | pastebinit
<dario__> Ah ok già che non è un problema mio mi solleva. Quindi teoricamente basta aspettare l'aggiornamento? comunque grazie krabador della delucidazione
<krabador> figurati , dario__ .
<krabador> dario__,  è come se divorassero incontrollatamente ram di sistema
<vitto966> ragazzi ho fatto l installazione con universal usb installer
<fra95> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16246636/
<krabador> fra95, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<vitto966> ma il problema e che ora il file isolinux.cfg non c'è
<vitto966> mi porta solo quello .bin
<fra95> l'ultima versione 16.04
<vitto966> krabador non trovo il file isolinux.cfg
<vitto966> gli altri due ci sono e li ho rinominati
<vitto966> l altro no
<hels> salve a tutti, ho scaricato evolution ma è solo in inglese qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> hels: dai repo di ubuntu?
<hels> cioè? non capisco la domanda..... sono un novizio!
<krabador> fra95, dpkg -l | grep broadcom | pastebinit
<vitto966> provo senza rinominare l altro file?:/
<fra95> krabador, mi dice Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> ok
<krabador> fra95, la tua scheda è ufficialmente vittima di un bug, in questa versione di ubuntu
<krabador> fra95, prova      sudo apt install mokutil
<krabador> sudo mokutil --disable-validation
<krabador> riavvia
<vitto966> niente
<vitto966> krabador provo domani con un dvd
<cristian_c> vitto966: non c'è nessun file .cfg?
<krabador> vitto966, è la cosa migliore
<cristian_c> vitto966: meglio il dvd
<vitto966> si
<vitto966> maledetta chiavetta
<vitto966> sto dalle 14
<vitto966> che nervoso
<krabador> cristian_c, altrimenti fai partire una chiavetta nel fisso
<krabador> vitto966, ^
<krabador> fisso in cui hai scaricato la iso di ubuntu
<krabador> inserisci un'altra chiavetta
<krabador> individui come è montata
<krabador> con sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> hels: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi in canale, per favore
<vitto966> grazie lo stesso ragazzi
<krabador> e mandi dalla ubuntu caricata in prova, con la chiavetta precedente, sudo dd if=/percorso/del/fileubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx
<hels> cosa intendi per repo?
<vitto966> proverò domani krabador
<krabador> dove x , è la lettera di unità scoperta prima
<krabador> vitto966, ok, non lo farai ;)
<cristian_c> !repository | hels
<ubot-it> hels: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<vitto966> grazie per la pazienza :D
<krabador> de nada, per tutto il resto , torna pure qui.
<vitto966> buona serata
<hels> ho scaricato evolution 3.18.5.2 da ubuntu software! è questo che mi chiedi?
<cristian_c> hels: beh, sì
<nickola> salve
<cristian_c> principalmente sì
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | nickola
<ubot-it> nickola: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nickola> mi stavo accingendo a scaricare la 'nuova' release ma qualcosa mi ha frenato...
<nickola> cosa significa questo...? Ubuntu 16.04 LTS for IBM LinuxONE and z Systems is priced at $19,500 per drawer per year
<hels> ok mi sapresti dire come posso installare un pacchetto per italiano?
<cristian_c> nickola: magari dicci esattamente dove l'hai letto
<nickola> quel 'priced' mi ha bloccato
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano
<ubot-it> Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<nickola> nella home di ubuntu
<nickola> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/linuxone
<hels> no intendo evolution!
<nickola> cristian_c che vuol dire quel 'priced'
<cristian_c> hels: devi proprio leggere la guida 'ubuntuitaliano' linkata poco fa
<hels> ok leggo
<hels> grazie
<cristian_c> nickola: devi acquistare quel server lì?
<nickola> ne ho già uno
<nickola> preso su ebay
<nickola> uno z system
<nickola> non vorrei che in previsione di windows/linux canonical avesse già fatto accordi con Redmond...
<cristian_c> nickola: su su, gli accordi si fanno, ma questo server non c'entraù
<cristian_c> nickola: e poi
<cristian_c> !chat | nickola
<ubot-it> nickola: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> visto che non è una richiesta di supporto strettamente tecnico a ubuntu
<nickola> se non è supporto questo...!?
<nickola> volevo proprio sapere circa il supporto
<cristian_c> nickola: qui si fa supporto all'utilizzo
<cristian_c> la tua è una domanda diversa
<nickola> ok, posso utilizzare liberamente questa versione sul mio ibm z system ?
<cristian_c> nickola: secondo me, è ottimizzata, ma chiedo di spostarti nell'altro canale
<cristian_c> per ulteriori discussioni a riguardo
<nickola> ...a volte anche la mia ragazza me lo chiede
<cristian_c> !chat | nickola
<ubot-it> nickola: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hels> nulla ho eseguito tutto da manuale: impostazioni-supporto lingue
<hels> ho provato a istalllare i pack .it
<hels> ma nulla evolution rimane inglese
<cristian_c> hels: dpkg -l | grep lang | pastebinit
<hels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16247186/
<hels> ubuntu 16.04
<hels> novità per me? ho speranze!
<hels> cristian_c che dici si può portare in italiano?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai esce cosi gimp http://i.imgur.com/7rUKevr.png
<cristian_c> hels: dopo aver installato la lingua, hai rifatto l'accesso?
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian_c come mai esce cosi gimp http://i.imgur.com/7rUKevr.png
<hels> cristian_c si ho riavviato!
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai esce cosi gimp http://i.imgur.com/7rUKevr.png
<cristian_c> !ripeti | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<GianlucaLuperto> scusase se lo detto due volte
<cristian_c> tre
<GianlucaLuperto> nn dico piu niente
<GianlucaLuperto> esco cosi nn ripeto piu
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: puoi restare quanto vuoi nel canale
<cristian_c> ma irc ha le sue regole, anche per quanto riguarda lo spam
<GianlucaLuperto> lo so
<GianlucaLuperto> e per risolvere il problema al programma come faccio
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: aspetti
<cristian_c> se proprio ti serve il supporto del canale
<GianlucaLuperto> ok aspetto
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian_c sei un amico
<cristian_c> hels: posta una schermata di supporto lingue
<GianlucaLuperto> ti posso postare il problema cristian_c
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: l'hai già postato
<cristian_c> non sei paziente....
<GianlucaLuperto> ok aspetto
<hels> cristian_c ops! ma come faccio?
<cristian_c> !image | hels
<ubot-it> hels: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: secondo me, devi disattivare ik global menù
<cristian_c> che non ti mostra i menù
<GianlucaLuperto> e come si fa
<cristian_c> e le altre due finestrelle di gimp (quella degli sturmenti, per esempio)
<hels> cristian_c http://prntscr.com/b0qm3e
<GianlucaLuperto> e come faccio a levarle cistian_c
<GianlucaLuperto> mi dici
<GianlucaLuperto> perpiacere
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: per favore tu
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: ti si è detto di avere pazienza, di non essere insistente, e tu cosa fai? Insisti
<GianlucaLuperto> ok o pazienza
<cristian_c> hels: hai premuto 'applica globalmente'?
<hels> cristia_c yes!
<cristian_c> hels: un attimo
<cristian_c> hels: 16.04?
<hels> si
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: 16.04?
<GianlucaLuperto> si
<hels> cristian_c si
<GianlucaLuperto> ho la 16.04
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian_c
<hels> cristian_c scusami si era chiuso firefox!
<cristian_c> hels: avanzamento o installazione pulita?
<hels> cristian_c cioè?
<cristian_c> hels: come hai installato 16.04?
<hels> cristian_c aggiornando la 15.10
<cristian_c> hels: ecco
<cristian_c> hels: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-gnome-de-base/+bug/1578531
<cristian_c> che sebbene sia segnalato per il tedesco
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere lo stesso bug
<hels> cristian_c si molto probabile!
<hels> ma c' è soluzione?
<cristian_c> hels: è stato segnalato 5 ore fa, che nell'aggiornamento della traduzione
<cristian_c> c'è il fix
<LoZioNe> Salve a tutti,su xfce ho configurato Alsamixer alla mia scheda audio 5.1 integrata al pc.Pultroppo mentre per qualsiasi tipo di audio:rete,tracce audio e quantaltro vada,se apro un film con vlc ho l'audio che non si avvia e si sente un rumore fastidioso in sottofondo
<hels> cristian_c ok sai dirmi come posso autonomamente verificare quando viene risolto?
<LoZioNe> vlc è stato purgato e reinstallato,idem per i codec A/V
<hels> cristian_c cosi da non dover stressare nessuno
<LoZioNe> qualcuno che può consigliarmi qualche altra prova?
<cristian_c> hels: il fix c'è
<krabador> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> hels: negli aggiornamenti della lingua
<krabador> per non dire altro .
<cristian_c> hels: forse è questione di tempo, forse ti basta dare un update+upgrade
<hels> cristian_c update e upgrate da terminale?
<LoZioNe>  vlc è stato purgato e reinstallato,idem per i codec A/V qualcuno che può consigliarmi qualche altra prova?
<LoZioNe> oggi non ce la posso fare... -.-"
<cristian_c> hels: possibilmente sì
<cristian_c> anche se il gestore aggiornamenti notifica
<cristian_c> e permette di eseguirlo
<hels> cristian_c grazie infinite sei stato di grande aiuto!
<hels> cristian_c intanto ripasso en
<krabador> non tutti i mali , vengono per nuocere :D
<hels> krabador :)
<hels> saluti!
<krabador> ciao hels
<krabador> buonanotte
<hels> krabador ....... magari ho la tesi da scrivere:(
<hels> notte a tutti voi!
<krabador> beh, buona tesi allora
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<krabador> quando discuti ?
<hels> krabador luglio data da definire
<hels> scappo mi aspetta una lunga nottata!!!
<krabador> :D
<krabador> massiccio, buon proseguimento
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-06
<Claudio> Buonasera
<fonz_dm1> Ragazzi posso farvi una domanda?
<giuse76> c'e' nessuno?
<giuse76> ho bisogno di supporto per nstallare LUBUNTU
<giuse76> durante l'installazione arrivati alla scelta del fuso orario mi da questo errore:error input output during read on  /dev /sda
<giuse76> dice errore nella creazione area swap nella partizione 5
<giuse76> uff non c'e' nessiuno?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | fonz_dm1
<ubot-it> fonz_dm1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fonz_dm1> Allora, vorrei avere una shell linux sempre a disposizione accessibile tramite internet. Ho un vecchio netbook e vorrei tenerlo perennemente attivo e che fornisca appunto una shell a cui posso accedere tramite ssh (credo). Il problema è che non so come settare tutto questo e renderlo disponibile anche fuori la LAN. Grazie
<fonz_dm1> giuse76: hai creato tu le varie partizioni o hai messo l'installazione automatica?
<glpiana> fonz_dm1, anzitutto il pc deve essere raggiungibile dall'esterno
<gigirock> !info ddclinet
<ubot-it> Package ddclinet does not exist in xenial
<glpiana> gigirock, ddclient magari?
<gigirock> !info ddclient
<ubot-it> ddclient (source: ddclient): address updating utility for dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.2-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 69 kB, installed size 296 kB
<martina92> buongiorno
<martina92> posso chiedere una info?
<glpiana> !chiedi | martina92
<ubot-it> martina92: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<martina92> ok grazie
<martina92> allora ho un pc portatile vecchio, con 2 gb di ram e come processore un amd 3200+ ho fatto delle prove il live con ubuntu mate,e devo dire che mi piace forse un pò pesante per quella macchina adesso vorrei sapere se installare xubuntu  o lubuntu
<glpiana> il più leggero è lubuntu
<martina92> c'è molta differenza con mate?
<glpiana> martina92, le differenze tra le varie *buntu stanno solo nell'interfaccia grafica e nelle risorse necessarie a fare girare bene le interfacce. per il resto, fai girare gli stessi programmi ovunque
<martina92> quindi cromium gira ovunque?
<glpiana> certo
<martina92> siccome i video su youtube mi vanno un pò sfattosi con  lubantu andrei meglio? oppure uguale
<glpiana> non credo che possa cambiare molto la cosa, ma ci sono metodi alternativi per visualizzzare i video di youtube che richiedono meno risorse. magari sono un po' macchinosi
<martina92> ok ho capito
<martina92> e questi metodi macchinosi hanno un nome?
<martina92> tipo un flash player alternativo ecc
<glpiana> martina92, di solito si tratta di passare l'url della pagina col video di youtube a un player video (mpv o vlc per esempio). oppure veicolarli verso un player tramite youtube-dl
<glpiana> visualizzandoli al di fuori del browser le risorse impegnate sono inferiori e il sistema è maggiormente ottimizzato
<glpiana> martina92, adesso sei con ubuntu mate?
<martina92> si se ogni volta devo copiargli i link divento matta... magari se potessi fare in modo che ogni volta che voglia visualizzare un video mi apra automaticamente vlc
<krabador> incollare il link in vlc tendenzialmente funziona
<martina92> no ma posso cambiare pc al volo
<glpiana> martina92, visualizzi i video di youtube con flashplayer o con html5?
<martina92> è uguale scattano sempre
<martina92> a meno che gli do 240p
<glpiana> e non è sicuramente un problema di connessione, vero?
<martina92> no
<martina92> magari...
<martina92> ho visto che questo processore pùo anche lavorare a 64 bit magari provo con una versione 64
<glpiana> non credo possa cambiare granchè a livello di performance
<martina92> c'è un modo per farmi aprire vlc in automatico ogni volta che clikko su un video?
<glpiana> martina92, stavo giusto guardando se c'è qualche estensione di chrome
<martina92> o firefox
<glpiana> martina92, http://askubuntu.com/questions/169622/how-to-play-embedded-flash-videos-in-external-players guarda qui, propone diverse soluzioni
<martina92> grazie mille
<martina92> allore per il momento resto con mate
<glpiana> martina92, per firefox c'è questo https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ext-youtube/
<glpiana> anche se a quel che c'è scritto non funziona più
<martina92> allora che leggo a fare ;-)
<krabador> per cultura personale
<glpiana> martina92, parlo dell'ultimo link che ti ho passato. leggi quello precedente
<martina92> se non funziona che cultura è...
<martina92> meglio farmi una cultura su un metodo migliore no?
<martina92> ubuntu mate rispetto a ubuntu normale è più leggero?
<krabador> esatto. Il metodo migliore è evitare l'antiquariato,e si, mate è piu' leggero di unity.
<glpiana> sì
<martina92> su xp che è un sistema mattone girano i video... booo
<martina92> anche se ubuntu è molto bello e intuitivo
<martina92> pensavo che linux rispetto a win potesse girare meglio anche su macchine catorcine
<glpiana> in parte è vero, ma se devi usare software sviluppato per windows (tipo flash) finisci in un cul de sac
<glpiana> l'lalternativa è aggirare il problema, come descrive il link che ti ho indicato prima, oppure usare windows
<krabador> adobe ha smesso il supporto linux, fermandosi a 11.2, e in genere , la retrocompatibilità non puo' essere infinita
<martina92> windows mai più! troppo pippe... linux is free
<martina92> ma ubuntu non ha un suo web player per navigare in rete?
<martina92> che legga tutto
<krabador> martina92, che cosa usavi su win?
<martina92> su quel pc solo broser
<martina92> mi serve solo per navigare
<martina92> crome
<krabador> martina92, ecco, firefox, chrome / chromium ci sono pure su ubuntu
<martina92> e su mat
<martina92> si provati
<martina92> vanno bene
<martina92> solo quando provo a guardare qualche video il processore schizza al 100%
<krabador> e che ti aspetti da una cpu di 12 anni ?
<krabador> l'hai iscritta alle medie?
<krabador> l'anno prossimo fa gli esami.
<martina92> ahahaha
<martina92> 12 fa non esisteva il web?
<krabador> sei del 92, non del 2012....
<martina92> capisco che magari  era yuyyo molto più leggero...
<martina92> tutto
<glpiana> martina92, è quella la risposta, aggiunta a un supporto scarso per sistemi non microsoft o apple
<martina92> cosa?
<glpiana> che era tutto più leggero, o meglio il tuo pc era adeguato alle richieste di allora
<martina92> pensavo che solo per navigare pottesse ancora farcela
<krabador> martina92, supporre non è mai troppo utile.
<glpiana> martina92, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/vlc-youtube-shortcut/
<krabador> martina92, se la scheda madre ha uno slot pci-e, procurati una scheda video usata
<martina92> la scheda dovrebbe bastare una gforce 512mb
<krabador> geforce quale ?
<martina92> 7000
<martina92> veccha
<krabador> installa il driver proprietario .
<krabador> e qualcosa puo' cambiare.
<martina92> grazie mille a tutti e buona giornata alla prossima
<mapreri> np, glpiana
<peter24> salve non riesco a far funzionare silverlight per firefox, ho fatto tutta la procedura pipelight ma niente , qualcuno sa come fare?
<Mr_Pan> !pipelight | peter24
<ubot-it> peter24: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<peter24> grazie ora provo!
<peter24> sono riuscito a mettere silverlight su firefox però ad esempio skygo mi chiede una versione più aggiornata di silverlight come posso fare?
<GianlucaLuperto> mai gimp esce cosi http://i.imgur.com/HwUkuce.png
<utente123456789> ho un notebook con xp con un intel celeron da 1333 mhz
<utente123456789> ma è 32 o 64 bit?
<utente123456789> ram 496 MB
<utente123456789> secondo voi vale la pena mettere lubuntu oppure no?
<utente123456789> ciao
<ciro> Salve, vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio pc, sostituendolo al mio attuale sistema operativo, mi potete indicare come posso procedere?
<krabador> !installazione | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> di base è meglio un dual boot.
<krabador> sostituiscilo soltanto dopo aver constatato che il sistema fa tutto quello che ti serve da un sistema.
<gianni62> salve....
<krabador> !ciao | gianni62
<ubot-it> gianni62: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gianni62> ho installato tempo fa ubuntu, siccome il sistema operativo mi è scaduto...vorrei reinstallare un'altra copia...ko scaricato ubuntu 16.4 quello aggiornabile ma non riesco ad installare sul pc...chi mi puo aiutare?
<krabador> "ubuntu 16.4 quello aggiornabile" ---> ?
<krabador> la iso è uguale per tutti.
<gianni62> si
<krabador> gianni62, quale sarebbe la versione scaduta ?
<gianni62> la ubuntu 10.1
<krabador> 10.1  ?
<gianni62> si
<krabador> 10.04 o 10.10 ?
<gianni62> 10.4
<krabador> 10.04 non lo riesci proprio a scrivere :D ?
<krabador> gianni62, hai scaricato la iso di 16.04, e fatto un valido supporto di installazione ?
<gianni62> si
<krabador> ovvero?
<gianni62> non riesco ad aprire i file di installazione...puoi aiutarmi nella procedura?
<krabador> allora "si" a cosa si riferisce ?
<gianni62> ??
<krabador> <krabador> gianni62, hai scaricato la iso di 16.04, e fatto un valido supporto di installazione ?
<krabador> <gianni62> si
<utente123456789> amici a me nessuna risposta?
<gianni62> che vuoi dire valido supporto di installazione?
<krabador> un dvd o pendrive usb
<krabador> gianni62, non si installa con doppio click .
<gianni62> pendrive
<krabador> l'hai fatta ?
<gianni62> si
<krabador> e come l'hai fatta ?
<gianni62> ho scaricato tutto sulla pendrive
<krabador> "ho scaricato tutto sulla pendrive"  ---> hai fatto copia/incolla ?
<gianni62> dal sito ho scaricato la copia sulla pendrive
<krabador> ecco, con copia/incolla ?
<gianni62> si
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> !usbwin | gianni62
<ubot-it> gianni62: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> utente123456789, di che anno è il celeron
<GianlucaLuperto> mai gimp si vede cosi mi potete aiutare http://i.imgur.com/VW4lY6n.png
<utente123456789> non so di che hnno è
<utente123456789> non so neppure se 32 o 64
<utente123456789> 500mb di ram
<krabador> cioè, hai qualcosa che non sai cos'è^
<utente123456789> forse 32 bit
<utente123456789> esattamente
<krabador> ma è tuo?
<utente123456789> si, è un regalo
<krabador> lavori all'ente gestione rifiuti :D ?
<utente123456789> no
<utente123456789> secondo me è 32
<utente123456789> in risorse hardware ho letto x86
<utente123456789> 1300mhz
<utente123456789> 496mb di ram
<utente123456789> secondo voi è troppo vecchio per lubuntu 16.04?
<utente123456789> l'os originale è xp... non sembra male...
<utente123456789> voi che dite?
<utente123456789> da quello che leggo qui
<utente123456789> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<utente123456789> sembrerebbe andare
<utente123456789> mah
<utente123456789> ...
<krabador> con tutto il rispetto, utente123456789 , un pc del 2000/2002 è, per una fruizione dei contenuti odierni, un pezzo di antiquariato
<krabador> che sei anche decisamente fortunato che si accenda
<krabador> "500"mb di ram sono drasticamente pochi, per una fruizione odierna, specie nel web browsing
<utente123456789> capisco
<utente123456789> va be
<utente123456789> allora lascio perdere
<krabador> nonostante lubuntu sia la piu' leggera delle derivate ubuntu, il kernel negli ultimi 3 anni ha tagliato un po' di retrocompatibilità con il passato
<utente123456789> grazie di tutto
<krabador> prova pure a fare il disco di installazione
<krabador> !iso | utente123456789
<ubot-it> utente123456789: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> provalo in live, e vedi tu stesso, come puo' andare
<utente123456789> ok grazie
<utente123456789> ciao
<charleston> ciao a tutti
<charleston> scusate il disturbo
<charleston> mi sto avvicinando al mondo di UBUNTU e sto provando ad installarlo
<charleston> ma sebbene lo abbia scaricato dal sito ufficiale si blocca durante l'installazione
<charleston> che mi consigliate? riformatto l'hd esterno e riscarico ubuntu piu il boot di installazione?
<Carlin0> charleston, su che pc cerchi di installare ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? e che scheda video ?
<Janparac> Salve, qualcuno online,
<Janparac> ?
<charleston> ciao Carlin0
<charleston> e' un samsung , i5, 500 gb
<charleston> ram mi sembra 2 gb
<charleston> guarda questo link pèr favore: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<charleston> si blocca e non va avanti nel punto 8
<charleston> il fatto e' che in passato lo avevo gia installato e non dava problemi
<linuxclever009> Buonasera volevo chiedere perchè ad eseguire il comando sudo apt-get update mi compare questo messaggio dopo che ha fatto il controllo AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors.
<cristian_c> linuxclever009: l'intero output, incollalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | linuxclever009
<ubot-it> linuxclever009: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<linuxclever009> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16263243/
<akis24> linuxclever009:  serve il paste completo del comando sudo apt-get update  non dell'errore  quello lo vediamo sul paste completo
<cristian_c> linuxclever009: non devi scrivere su pastebin
<cristian_c> linuxclever009: su pastebin devi solo incollare il contenuto del terminale
<linuxclever009> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16263476/
<akis24> linuxclever009:  mentre guardiamo prova a dare sudo apt clean  e poi ridai sudo apt update e dicci solo se risegnala errore ancora
<linuxclever009> Non me lo risegnale
<linuxclever009> risegnala*
<linuxclever009> Quindi grazie e scusa per il disturbo
<linuxclever009> arrivederci
<akis24> abc22ex: se hai da domandare qualcosa usa il canale  niente pvt
<akis24> abc22ex:  e due ... se hai da domandare qualcosa usa il canale  niente pvt
<ssssssss> c
<ssssssss> c
<cristian_c> ssssssss: per favore, abc22ex/ ssssssss
<cristian_c> se devi postare una richiesta, scrivi direttamente quella
<angel1404lts> sera a tutti  scusare vorrei chiedere se su kubuntu 14.04  ho la ventola del  portatile sempre attiva e normale ?
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<cristian_c> fornisci queste info, preliminarmente
<angel1404lts> Intel Core i7 3632QM ram 8g e scheda grafica AMD Radeon HD 7650M ed una intel se non sbaglio gm 400
<angel1404lts> ho provato ad ad disabilitare dal bios la amd per vedere se il problema erano i drivers
<angel1404lts> scusate la scheda grafica intel e una Intel HD Graphics 4000
<angel1404lts> queste sono le temperature che ho http://paste.ubuntu.com/16264513/  e normale ?
<f843d0> angel1404lts: 40 e rotti gradi, a Maggio, direi di si
<angel1404lts> f843d0:  penso di si ma la ventola rimane sempre attiva e non so perche
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: anche con amd disabilitata?
<angel1404lts> si solo la amd lo disabilitata
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: lshw -C video ! pastebinit
<angel1404lts> cristian_c:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16264884/
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: glxinfo | grep render | pastebinit
<angel1404lts> cristian_c:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16264934/
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: da quanto tempo riscontri il problema?
<angel1404lts> da un paio di giorno
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: prima no?
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: quando hai installato kubuntu 14.04?
<angel1404lts> prima con winzoz non mi dava problemi
<angel1404lts> due giorni fa
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: sei in dual boot?
<angel1404lts> no  volevo usare solo kubuntu
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: quindi hai riscontrato il problema appena installato kubuntu?
<angel1404lts> si ma pensavo che era normale tu che dici cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: in live hai riscontrato pure il problema?
<angel1404lts> non ci ho fatto caso
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: quand'è l'ultima volta che hai usato 'seruamente' windows su quel pc?
<angel1404lts> si
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: quand'è l'ultima volta che hai usato 'seriamente' windows su quel pc?
<angel1404lts> te lo detto cristian_c  2 giorni fa
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: ok, e windows, usato seriamente, due giorni fa, non faceva partire la ventola?
<cristian_c> win 7?
<angel1404lts> anche perche lo preso che gia aveva win. e lo tengo da 2 giorni
<angel1404lts> no win 8.1 pro
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: quindi non l'hai provato molto
<cristian_c> con windows
<angel1404lts> no
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: a parte il discorso delle ventole, ti suggerisco il dual boot, su quel pc
<angel1404lts> perche ?
<cristian_c> (oltre ad essere utile per confronto)
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: per tutta una serie di motivi: compatibilità programmi, hardware aggiuntivo, ecc...
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: comunque,  oltre al confronto, ti suggerisco anche di controllare il carico sulla cpu
<cristian_c> quando parte la ventola.
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: se digiti top, che succede?
<angel1404lts> qundi  non ha problemi se la ventola e sempre attiva ho visto che ha ache una voce nel bios per la ventola
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: non sappiamo neanche se il precdente possessore del pc abbia modificato opzioni nel bios
<angel1404lts> e se resetto i parametri del bios?
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: puoi provare, ma secondo me, un giro in dual boot non sarebbe male
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: e anche in live
<f843d0> E' più saggio controllare online se qualcun altro ha avuto lo stesso problema con il modello
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: inoltre, controlla il carico della cpu, come suggerito prima
<angel1404lts> ok provero cristian_c
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: segui anche il consigkio di f843d0 , aggihngendolo al todo
<angel1404lts> ok grazie ragazzi
<aerdnux> ciao
<slipknot> ciao a tutti
<slipknot_83> Salve a tutti.... in excel usavo una comoda funzione per esportare in automatico varie selezioni all'interno del foglio in pagine html (avveniva dopo il salvataggio) con libreoffice non ci sono riuscito in nessun modo a farlo qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> get the fuuuck uuuuuuuuup!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Tommy90> ciao a tutti
<akis24> ciao Tommy90
<krabador> !ciao | Tommy90
<ubot-it> Tommy90: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Tommy90> ho aggiornato a 16.04 lts ma quando do sudo apt-get update mi da un sacco di errori
<krabador> !paste | Tommy90
<ubot-it> Tommy90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> va in questo sito
<krabador> incolla "gli errori"
<krabador> clicca paste
<krabador> ed incolla qui l'indirizzo web della pagina.
<giuse76> questo e il canale supporto_
<giuse76> ?
<krabador> giuse76, non aver paura
<giuse76> lol
<giuse76> e chi cel ha
<giuse76> piu che altro che se e una cosa lunga allora mi tocca rimandare
<krabador> giuse76, allora, hai mandato il comando che ti ho segnalato  ?
<krabador> giuse76, diciamo che dipende da te
<giuse76> sudo etc etc?
<krabador> giuse76, se per ogni comando , ci metti 5 minuti, i tempi possono essere lunghi
<cecchini> lol
<Tommy90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16267561/
<giuse76> scusa e che appunto sono nuovo nel campo
<krabador> giuse76, se credi di non avere tempo, torna traquillamente quando puoi investire piu' tempo
<giuse76> infatto
<giuse76> infatti
<giuse76> comunque il comnado che mi hai dato prima
<giuse76> questo ?
<Tommy90> io direi che ho fatto danno xke mi dice di installare pacchetti che non credo siano tanto sicuri
<giuse76> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> giuse76, se ci metti tempo e se non stai attento ;)
<giuse76> dice che curl non e installato
<krabador> giuse76, <krabador> giuse76, apri il terminale software-properties-gtk
<krabador> <krabador> giuse76, metti la spunta a tutto, tranne che a sources, e la togli dalla voce cd rom
<krabador> <krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> giuse76, ti sto riportando messaggi di minuti fa , dell'altro canale, dal quale non sei uscito
<giuse76> si si ho capito
<giuse76> allora
<giuse76> c-e gia la spunta su tutte tranne su source code
<krabador> bene
<krabador> allora toglila da cd-rom
<krabador> chiudi la finestra
<krabador> torna nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<giuse76> con sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giuse76> sta facendo un sacco di lavoro
<Tommy90> qualcuno ha letto il mio pastebin e puo darmi qualche consiglio
<krabador> quando finisce, a meno che non da errore, passa direttamente ai successivi
<krabador> Tommy90, cerca di non fare il refresh di richieste
<giuse76> ok
<krabador> Tommy90, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<krabador> Tommy90, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<giuse76> credo abbia finito con tutti i comandi che mi hai dato
<Tommy90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16267699/
<krabador> giuse76, incolla i link risultanti
<krabador> Tommy90, come fai ad avere un sources.list di quel tipo?
<giuse76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16267694/
<Tommy90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16267718/ questo è l'altro comando
<Tommy90> ubuntu e divertente
<krabador> hahaahahhaahaha
<krabador> !ripristino | Tommy90
<ubot-it> Tommy90: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> buon lavoro .
<Tommy90> e che sono alle prime armi con linux e mi diverto a distruggere i sistemi operativi
<Tommy90> ahahahahahah
<giuse76> io lo trovo principalmente buono per la velocita che ha... lo vedo piu versatile e carino come interfaccia
<krabador> giuse76, non hai mandato tutti i comandi
<giuse76> no{
<giuse76> ?
<krabador> no.
<krabador> giuse76, rileggi
<giuse76> rifaccio da capo?
<krabador> no
<krabador> scopri quello che non hai mandat o
<krabador> giuse76, ed incolla il link di quello
<giuse76> k
<tommy90> dove posso trovare la lista di ubuntu 16.04  /etc/apt/sources.list?
<krabador> !ripristino | tommy90
<ubot-it> tommy90: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> o reinstalla, per come è messo il sistema.
<giuse76> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cecchini> alla prossima buona noches a tutti
<tommy90> va be krabador non se mai riuscito a risolvere un mio problema, figurati se ci riusciresti ora!!! ahahahahahah
<giuse76> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> per fortuna c'è il log
<giuse76> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit^C
<giuse76> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<giuse76> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> giuse76, non devi reincollare tutto
<giuse76> questi i comandi che ho mandato...
<giuse76> mi hai dato un altro comando?
<krabador> o sei un troll come tommy90  ?
<giuse76> be non so com e tommy
<krabador> giuse76, senti, se non riesci a far caso neanche che non mandi i comandi indicati
<giuse76> ma sono alle prime armi
<krabador> i tempi si allungano
<ilpanda> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<giuse76> capisco
<krabador> <giuse76> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  ---> il risultato di questo non è mai arrivato
<giuse76> dai
<giuse76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16267889/
<giuse76> spero che sia questo
<krabador> giuse76, fa partire l'installazione, al momento in cui ti chiede dove installare, seleziona "altro", quando sei di fronte alla tabella che apparirà, segnala
<giuse76> ok ci rpov
<giuse76> provo
<krabador> installazione che fai partire dalla sessione corrente
<giuse76> posso installare mentre tengo aperta la chat?
<giuse76> cliccato su altro... clicco su avanti
<krabador> certo
<krabador> giuse76, hai una lista partizioni avanti
<giuse76> si
<krabador> giuse76, seleziona /dev/sda1
<krabador> clicca su "modifica" sotto la tabella a sinistra
<krabador> apparirà un riquadro
<giuse76> si
<giuse76> dimensione e usare come...
<krabador> nel primo menu a tendina in alto, selezioni  "file system ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> ecco, in usare come, metti quello che ti ho appena dett o
<giuse76> su usare come ce scritto non usare la partizione
<krabador> poi , nel menu a tendina
<krabador> "punto di mount" , metti   semplicemente    " / "
<giuse76> ??
<giuse76> che e successo?
<krabador> <krabador> nel primo menu a tendina in alto, selezioni  "file system ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> <krabador> ecco, in usare come, metti quello che ti ho appena dett o
<krabador> <krabador> poi , nel menu a tendina
<krabador> <krabador> "punto di mount" , metti   semplicemente    " / "
<krabador> giuse76, al che , metti la spunta sulla casella di formattazione, a fianco alla partizione in questione
<krabador> vai avanti .
<giuse76> vado su installa?
<giuse76> messa la spunta su formatta
<krabador> giuse76, vai avanti.
<giuse76> ok
<krabador> giuse76, hai settato , ad inizio procedura, aggiornamenti e software di terze parti ?
<giuse76> ora sono nel fuso orario lascio roma
<giuse76> si
<giuse76> almeno quello lo sapevo lol
<krabador> bene
<giuse76> il terminale lo posso chiudere?
<krabador> no, non farlo
<giuse76> ok
<giuse76> non lo chiudo
<giuse76> sta facendo la copia dei file
<giuse> Sono giuse
<giuse> 76
<giuse> Credo che il pc si sia bloccato
<giuse> Ha smesso di lavorare anche la penna usb
<krabador> stai scrivendo da li?
<giuse> No dal cellulare
<giuse> Non riesco a muovere il mouse ed è tutto fermo
<krabador> giuse, un freeze in quella fase puo' essere un problema hardware, nella vece del disco/ram/chipset, o la stessa pendrive usb
<giuse> Capito dai stacco che è tardi
<giuse> Per ora ti ringrazio e scusa per il disturbo
<krabador> giuse, l'hardware non è eterno e se cerchi di riciclare qualcosa di vecchio, è questa la dimensione ;)
<giuse> E gia... ma con wind funzionava benissimo uff a domani sera se no domenica pomeriggio ci riprovo
<krabador> giuse, "con wind funzionava benissimo" ---> i sistemi operativi non interpellano l'hardware nello stesso modo
<krabador> questo puo' far allontanare la diagnostica di un problema hardware presente
<giuse> Capito
<krabador> ti consiglio, a prescindere, di fare un disco di instalalzione
<giuse> Comunque sono testardo... prima o poi ci riuscirò
<giuse> Cd intendi?
<krabador> a meno di non avere il lettore andato, o appunto altri problemi hardware
<krabador> è la soluzione migliore, per l'installazione.
<giuse> Ehm il fatto che non ha lettore cd
<giuse> Per questo che uso la chiavetta
<krabador> allora, cambia pendrive, e controlla l'integrità della iso scaricata
<krabador> !md5 | giuse
<ubot-it> giuse: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<giuse> Ubot e'una persona?
<krabador> le pendrive possono durare molto poco
<krabador> giuse, perchè , vuoi minacciarlo ?
<giuse> Ok ok capito
<giuse> Nooo
<giuse> Ahahahha
<giuse> Mi ha mandato dei link
<krabador> !iso | giuse
<ubot-it> giuse: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !md5 | giuse
<ubot-it> giuse: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<giuse> Dai domani sera appena arrivo a casa mi ci rimetto
<krabador> e chiederai di nuovo tutto da capo , oppure ha avuto senso che ti segnalassi quanto appena segnalato?
<giuse> Ahhh capiro dai il comando e ubot mi scrive quello che devo dare
<krabador> giuse, è simpaticamente molto utile
<krabador> puoi usarlo anche tu
<giuse> Teoricamente non dovresti dirmi le stesse cose
<giuse> Ehhehehe dai vado... buona notte
<krabador> giuse, scrivi   !installazione
<giuse> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> visto ? ;)
<giuse> Ottimo!
<giuse> Graziee a domani!
<krabador> ciao
<giuse> Ciaoo
<giuse> Ehhehehe salutami ubot
<krabador> !ciao > giuse
<ubot-it> giuse, please see my private message
<giuse> Ahahaha
<giuse> Ciauu
<Guest48853> sera a tutti scusate ma per ubuntu 16.04 la scheda pce-ac68 non viene vista perchè?
<krabador> se non è supportata,  non c'è molto che puoi fare
<krabador> Guest48853, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Guest48853, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Guest48853> sapete se ce un driver per questo chipset Broadcom BCM4360?
<Guest48853> in rete non trovo nulla :(
<krabador> Guest48853, mandi i 2 comandi,  per favore?
<krabador> Guest48853, il secondo produce un link,puoi incollarlo qui
<Guest48853> ok
<Guest48853> adesso pero sono su win riavvio ed porto il tutto a dopo
<janparac> qualcuno online?? :)
<krabador> dipende.
<krabador> !qualcuno | janparac
<ubot-it> janparac: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<janparac> dipende da cosa?
<janparac> grazie ubot
<janparac> dunque il mio problema è installare un programma tramite compilazione.
<krabador> e cosa ti ha segnalato ubot ?
<janparac> la procedura configure->make->make install non va a buon fine, penso perchè manchi qualcosa al configure per creare il makefile corretto
<gigirock_> janparac, qualcosa cosa ?
<krabador> molto molto molto spesso, nel readme presente , sono specificate le dipendenze necessarie
<janparac> l'ho letto (forse troppo veloce?) provo a riguardare
<f843d0> Per gli audaci che si spingono a leggerlo...
<janparac> nel readme nulla in merito
<janparac> ora sto leggendo l'install
<gigirock_> janparac, quando fa il configure ti dice cosa c'e' e cosa manca
<janparac> dunque c'è una lista di 100 righe ognuna composta da:
<krabador> quantomeno potrebbe chiudersi con un indizio decisamente chiaro
<krabador> janparac, fa un paste
<krabador> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock_> janparac, cosa compiliamo ?
<janparac> bene, proviamo questo paste
<janparac> gigi, si chiama veriwell, programma basico per compliare il verilog
<krabador> un log veramente attendibile.
<janparac> non ho capito krabador
<janparac> comunque il pastone è questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16269833/
<f843d0> janparac: e dopo il ./configure, niente make?
<janparac> sì, il quale non funziona. Quindi ho pensato che il problema fosse nel configure
<janparac> o devo pastare anche il make?
<f843d0> janparac: dal make si vede l'errore probabilmente
<janparac> ok provvedo
<janparac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16269886/
<f843d0> Non ci sono errori, solo warning
<krabador> beh, esatto
<krabador> hai provato a mandare il software compilato ?
<janparac> quindi il make ha un esito corretto?
<krabador> hai provato a mandare il software compilato ?
<janparac> cosa vuol dire "mandare il software compilato"?
<f843d0> janparac: pare sia ok la compilazione
<janparac> serve che vi pasti anche il responso del make install
<janparac> ?
<krabador> janparac, senti
<krabador> una volta compilato
<krabador> nella cartella di compilazione, va a vedere cos'ha fatto
<janparac> dunque ha prodotto un makefile
<krabador> al che , lanci l'eseguibile
<janparac> ok, come si lancia l'eseguibile?
<gigirock_> magari sudo make install lo piazza anche al posto giusto
<f843d0> janparac: il makefile l'ha prodotto il configure
<janparac> dovrebbe bastare scrivere "nome_programma" per lanciarlo, no?
<f843d0> janparac: ma proprio no, dipende da dove ha installato
<krabador> se installato correttamente in bash , si
<gigirock_> should be
<krabador> appunto
<janparac> ok vi linko il make install, lì in effetti compare la parola ERROR
<krabador> janparac, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<janparac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16269955/
<krabador> janparac, ls -la ~/Scaricati/veriwell-2.8.7 | pastebinit
<krabador> "cannot create regular file '/usr/local/lib/libveriwell.so.0.0.0': Permission denied" ---> sudo , caro.
<f843d0> janparac: prova sudo make install
<janparac> cioè devo fare sudo make install?
<janparac> era tutto questo il problema? ora provo
<krabador> janparac, ...
<krabador> in /usr/local/lib/ non ci scrive l'utente
<janparac> capito krabador
<janparac> detto questo, provo a lanciare veriwell
<janparac> ma c'è ancora un problema
<krabador> janparac, allora
<janparac> steve@steve-pc:~/Scaricati/veriwell-2.8.7$ veriwell
<janparac> veriwell: error while loading shared libraries: libveriwell.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<janparac> steve@steve-pc:~/Scaricati/veriwell-2.8.7$ veriwell
<janparac> veriwell: error while loading shared libraries: libveriwell.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<krabador> !chat | janparac
<ubot-it> janparac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> non ti offendere.
<janparac> offendere per cosa? :)
<krabador> !chat | janparac
<ubot-it> janparac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<janparac> !chat | krabador
<ubot-it> krabador: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ah, ho capito
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-07
<Cippo> ciao a tutti!
<Cippo> chi mi aiuta a sistemare una logitech g19?
<Cippo> benzina o esplosivo?
<krabador> Cippo, g15daemon è installato ?
<Cippo> dovrei farlo manualmente, mai fatto!
<Cippo> per la 14.04 non lo trovo nei repo
<Cippo> ho provato ma ad un certo punto mi dice di dare il comando ./configure ma non esiste nella cartella
<Cippo> vedo configure.ac
<Cippo> sono proprio a secco di questo S.o.
<krabador> https://sourceforge.net/projects/g19linux/
<krabador> Cippo, tale tastiera non è ufficialmente supportata da logitech in linux
<krabador> Cippo, una volta scaricato scompatta
<Cippo> grazie... provo
<Cippo> e adesso? dal terminale dentro la cartella INSTALL?
<krabador> non c'è una cartella install
<Cippo> no un file install
<krabador> leggi il readme
<Cippo> una cartella config
<krabador> e l'install
<Cippo> si stavo leggendo
<Cippo> readme inutile
<krabador> eeh, insomma..
<Cippo> ~/Scrivania/libg19-1.1.1$ ls
<Cippo> aclocal.m4  config        COPYING  libg19.c     Makefile.in
<Cippo> AUTHORS     configure     hdata.h  libg19.h     NEWS
<Cippo> ChangeLog   configure.in  INSTALL  Makefile.am  README
<Cippo> trovato help di ilstall....
<Cippo> non è certo immediato! :)
<krabador> la
<krabador> *pazienza
<Cippo> da install a pkg-config man page
<darden> ho cambiato i dns ma non mi va la connessione cosa devo fare per rimetterli
<f843d0> darden: solitamente, /etc/resolv.conf
<f843d0> darden: a meno di nm e diavolerie strane
<krabador> dipende da come li hai cambiati
<krabador> se non permanentemente , ti basta riavviare.
<darden> li ho cambiati in 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.8.4 in cat
<darden> e su dhc
<krabador> <darden> li ho cambiati in 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.8.4 in cat
<krabador> <darden> e su dhc   ----> che cosa hai fatto di preciso ?
<darden> ho aperto cat /etc/resolv.conf
<darden> e ho cambiato i nameserver
<f843d0> darden: tale comando stampa e basta
<f843d0> darden: come li hai cambiati? Che cosa hai fatto di preciso? E due
<krabador> darden, rimanda cat /etc/resolv.conf , se vedi che i dns sono quelli che non vuo, apri     /etc/resolv.conf  con un editor, modifichi
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> that's it
<darden> si cosa metto
<krabador> quelli che avevi prima.
<darden> eee da dove li prendo
<krabador> dalla memoria
<darden> la mia?
<f843d0> darden: riavvia la macchina, se non li sai
<darden> non li cambia
<krabador> visto che hai modificato un file, dovresti ricordarti cosa c'era prima della modifica ;)
<darden> ed invece no
<darden> esiste un modo per riaverli
<Cippo> almeno mi fate fare una risata! qui c'è da piangere!!!
<krabador> Cippo, la tua tastiera non è supportata ufficialemente da logitech per linux
<krabador> e non è supportata in ubuntu
<Cippo> ufficialmente...  :)
<krabador> puoi solo a tuo rischio e pericolo , compilare quel software, e provare ad usarlo
<krabador> e questo non è il canale giusto per parlarne, è offtopic .
<Cippo> andro a chiedere altrove , sorry
<krabador> darden, e invece hai sbagliato .
<darden> lo so :( si può rimediare
<krabador> darden, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> cat /etc/resolv,conf | pastebinit
<darden> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<krabador> darden, sei in live ?
<darden> sono ignorante che vuol dire
<krabador> darden, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> metti la spunta a tutto
<krabador> tranne a sources/sorgente e la togli a cd-rom
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<darden> mi da software e aggiornamenti
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt.get install pastebinit
<krabador> darden, leggi
<darden> cd non c'è la spunta
<krabador> meglio
<darden> sources sorgenti dove dovrebbe stare
<darden> non lo trovo
<krabador> codice sorgente
<krabador> se il sistema è in inglese hai source code , se in italiano codice sorgente
<darden> mi esce gtkdialog mapped without a transient parent. this is discouraged
<krabador> darden, per favore
<krabador> una volta messe le spunte
<krabador> chiudi la finestra correttamente e manda il comando che ti ho dato
<darden> non so dove sbaglio ma mi da tutti errori
<krabador> da dove stai scrivendo?
<darden> portatile
<darden> non dove c ho ubuntu
<krabador> ...
<krabador> darden, dal notebook ubuntu , sudo mv /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head /etc/resolv.conf
<krabador> riavvia.
<krabador> buonanotte.
<darden> accidenti ed ora che devo fare
<io> buongiorno, sono un neofita
<io> sto provando invano a installare lubuntu su un hpmini210
<io> dopo aver tentato diverse opzioni (ubuntu, xubuntu, etc...)
<io> da usb
<io> ho provato a creare la usb sia con unetbootin che con il software dedicato da ubuntu a questo scopo
<io> ma nulla
<Corrado> Buongiorno
<MrBubbles> Buongiorno, non so se è il canale corretto, ma ho problemi con l'installazione di kubuntu 16.04
<ExPBoy> MrBubbles, che tipo di problemi?
<MrBubbles> dopo il termine dell' installazione (al riavvio) non carica il sistema e mi dà un errore riguardo plasma, in CLI invece funziona
<ExPBoy> MrBubbles, ma prima di installare hai provato?
<MrBubbles> in verità no
<ExPBoy> eh bisogna sempre provare prima, sembra un problema di scheda grafica ma non sono un veggente
<MrBubbles> comunque è in dual boot quindi sono "tranquillo"
<MrBubbles> ExPBoy, in effetti sono stato un po' sprovveduto, comunque anche io credo di scheda grafica NVidia ma non sono sicuro
<Maxiride> e dall'area di notifica mi è pure comparso l'avviso che sto finendo lo spazio su disco
<Carlin0> Maxiride, che ubuntu hai ?
<Maxiride> Carlin0: Kubuntu 16.04
<prato> salve a tutti, come da vostro consiglio sono passato alla 16.04 e kernel 4.4, ma steam mi continua a dare problemi, quando lo avvio da terminale mi da i seguenti errori
<Carlin0> Maxiride, metti in paste df -h
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Maxiride> Carlin0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16274689/
<prato> Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit
<prato> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<prato> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
<prato> libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<prato> libGL error: driver pointer missing
<prato> Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit
<prato> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<prato> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
<prato> libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<prato> libGL error: driver pointer missing
<Carlin0> Maxiride, di spazio ne hai ancora
<Carlin0> probabile che segni male
<Maxiride> Carlin0: mv non pensa la stessa cosa xD https://paste.ubuntu.com/16274783/
<Carlin0> anzi Maxiride guardando meglio...
<inthefeel> No space left on device
<Carlin0> hai la home piena
<Carlin0> sposta un po di roba da li
<Maxiride> inthefeel: il mv è tra due cartelle sullo stesso HDD, la /home/federico è criptata con ecryptfs (procedura base durante l'installazione del sistema) mentre la cartella di destinazione non è criptata.
<Maxiride> Carlin0: è quello che sto facendo, tra due cartelle in /home.
<Carlin0> Maxiride, hai 500 gb di roba nella home...
<Carlin0> devi levarla dalla home
<Carlin0> passarla su altro disco o partizione
<Maxiride> Carlin0: avevo 100gb liberi prima di dare il mv da terminale. Andando a mano tra le cartelle sto notando che ha spostato un sacco di roba senza rimuovere gli originali.. per questo mi si è riempito tutto
<Carlin0> per forza Maxiride la home era già piena se pretendi di copiare all'interno della stessa ...
<krabador> susu Maxiride ...
<prato> mi avevano bannato
<Maxiride> Carlin0: ma non stavo copiando, stavo muovendo. Volevo spostare una cartella da 250Gb da una posizione ad un'altra. Nel fare il mv molte cose sono state sì spostate ma senza rimuvere gli originali
<krabador> prato, ah si, e come mai ?
<Carlin0> flood
<krabador> prato, leggili, i messaggi che appaiono in canale ;)
<Carlin0> Maxiride, e secondo te quando sposti non copi ?
<prato> krabador, carissimo, sono passato alla 16.04 e ho cambiato scheda grafica ma steam non si avvia proprio mi da  una serie di errori che non so come incollare qui altrimenti mi bannano
<krabador> se il vaso è lo stesso, copiare/spostare, non è molto rilevante
<Maxiride> Carlin0: sì ma mv dovrebbe copiare A, rimuovere A, vopiare B, rimuovere B. Non copiare tutto e poi rimuovere il source
<krabador> prato, i problemi di steam, trattali nelle risorse steam
<GianlucaLuperto> ho un problema quando vado a istallare un programma di windows con wine nn me lo fa istallare esce questo problema http://i.imgur.com/PXYdX4h.png
<prato> krabador, il problema è che non mi legge alcune librerie secondo lui
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, https://appdb.winehq.org/ ,consulta qui, quello che va , o quello che non va in wine
<prato> krabador libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<prato> libGL error: driver pointer missing
<prato> libGL error: failed to load driver: r600
<prato> libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
<prato> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<krabador> prato, il problema è che steam è offtopic qui
<Maxiride> prato: se fai copia e incolla vieni bannato per flood per troppi messaggi ravvicinati.
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador o capito ma io devo scaricare i tunes come faccio
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, leggi
<GianlucaLuperto> o letto
<krabador> non credo , e per wine, chiedi nelle loro risorse.
<krabador> come #winehq
<krabador> ecco
<davidecasoria> ciao sono Davide Casoria e volevo avere delle informazioni
<krabador> salve
<davidecasoria> per quanto riguarda l installazione dei temi per ubuntu 16
<krabador> chiedi pure
<davidecasoria> da dove li scarico e come li installo?
<krabador> beh, i temi stai attendo, in quanto quelli che girano , non sono ufficiali
<krabador> e facilmente l'autore non li aggiorna
<krabador> e possono non combaciare su tutto
<davidecasoria> ok perfetto , quindi come funziona? devo mettere quelli uffiali
<davidecasoria> dove li trovo?
<krabador> quelli ufficiali sono quelli che trovi nel sistema
<davidecasoria> ah perfetto
<davidecasoria> allora resta così
<krabador> tutto  il resto è non ufficiale ci sono diverse risorse
<davidecasoria> cioè?
<krabador> solo che devi assumerti il rischio di quello che succede
<krabador> se installi un tema incompleto o non aggiornato
<GianlucaLuperto> ho istallato sto programma PlayOnLinux devo tenere pure wine o nn serve
<krabador> !chat | GianlucaLuperto
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador chiedo devo tenere tutte e due o no
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, per tutto ciò  che non riguarda strettamente il supporto a ubuntu . /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<davidecasoria> ci sono dei programmi che posso utilizzare in sostituzione di quelli di windows?
<krabador> dovrei tirare ad indovinare :D ?
<krabador> "in sostituzione di quelli di windows" ---> quali ?
<davidecasoria> giusto , ad esempio autocad
<akis24> uno a caso eh ..
<davidecasoria> eh lo so ma purtroppo mi serve per lavorare
<krabador> davidecasoria, se credi che ubuntu sia tutto un mondo dove sistema e tutto il sofrware del mondo, sia gratis, compreso quello professionale, in barba ai fessi che lo pagano su windows, ti hanno informato male
<krabador> o hai preso un abbaglio
<krabador> bello grosso
<davidecasoria> no immaginavo ma non so come muovermi , l ho installato ieri
<davidecasoria> per quello chiedo
<krabador> davidecasoria, carica ubuntu-software, puoi vedere il software che è ufficialemente dentro i repositories
<krabador> ovvero i server ufficiali ubuntu che curano l'installazione del software e gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<davidecasoria> ok grazie , fatto ciò?
<krabador> davidecasoria, le esclusive windows, rimangono esclusive windows
<davidecasoria> posso scaricare le app o i pacchetti
<krabador> davidecasoria, devo dirti come andare sul campo "cerca"  :D ?
<davidecasoria> no assolutamente
<krabador> bene, puoi cercare software, per nome , o feature
<davidecasoria> il ragazzo ha chiesto di wine, di cosa si tratta?
<krabador> puoi sfruttare i vari menu grafici che ha
<krabador> davidecasoria, questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<davidecasoria> ok grazie.
<davidecasoria> mentre cosa cambia se digito da terminale o scarico dallo store?
<davidecasoria> i pacchetti /applicazioni
<krabador> davidecasoria, per il disegno cad su linux ci sono software vari
<krabador> puoi vedere se le soluzioni linux per il cad , possano fare al caso tuto
<krabador> tuo
<davidecasoria> ok, ti sto tempestando di domande ma è tutto nuovo qui
<krabador> davidecasoria, da terminale o ubuntu-software, non fa differenza
<davidecasoria> perfetto
<krabador> solo che da terminale, hai un approccio piu' dettagliato
<krabador> su quello che succede
<krabador> quando fai un'installlazione
<davidecasoria> ok perfetto
<davidecasoria> una istruzione come possa essere
<davidecasoria> alien
<davidecasoria> se non fosse presente , quindi non la riconoscesse
<davidecasoria> io posso scaricarla dalle repository?
<krabador> "una istruzione come possa essere"
<krabador> "alien"  ---> ?
<davidecasoria> mmh
<davidecasoria> non so come spiegarmi
<davidecasoria> ok ci sono
<davidecasoria> quando digito : " fakeroot alien nomefile.rpm "
<davidecasoria> trasformo un file di tipo rpm
<krabador> hahahahaahaahah
<krabador> perchè ti serve un'operazione del genere?
<davidecasoria> è quello che vorrei capire
<davidecasoria> sto leggendo la guida su wiki ubuntu
<krabador> si, ma hai citato un comando d'esempio, ben preciso
<davidecasoria> e certe cose le trovo senza senso
<davidecasoria> come questa
<davidecasoria> a cosa mi servirebbe?
<davidecasoria> sisi
<davidecasoria> non capisco a cosa serve
<krabador> davidecasoria, e allora che la leggi a fare ?
<krabador> :D
<davidecasoria> mi prendi per il culo?
<davidecasoria> ascolta
<krabador> leggi la documentazone in base all'argomento che ti serve
<krabador> no davidecasoria
<krabador> abbi pazienza,
<krabador> ascolta tu
<davidecasoria> questo l ho capito
<davidecasoria> dimmi
<krabador> se non ne sai del sistema, non andare a cercare cose a caso nella documentazione
<krabador> ma va per gradi
<davidecasoria> tu dici di andare per gradi da ubuntu desktop guide
<davidecasoria> e da li mi leggo le informazioni in ordine
<krabador> se vai a caso, perdi solo tempo,
<krabador> come per tutto
<krabador> non ti metti a sfogliare matematica del quarto anno del liceo, se ti sei appena iscritto
<krabador> al primo anno,
<davidecasoria> certo , ma non vedo un ordine in queste cose
<davidecasoria> cmq ho capito
<krabador> davidecasoria, strano
<akis24> davidecasoria: se devi iniziare a capire comincia da qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<krabador> il wiki è diviso in sezioni
<krabador> ha un indice ben preciso
<davidecasoria> perfetto , io non andavo li
<davidecasoria> ok grazie mille
<krabador> e dove andavi, nella documentazione della fiat?
<krabador> davidecasoria, https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<krabador> davidecasoria, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<davidecasoria> farò così grazie
<krabador> per tutto cio' che riguarda tecnicamente il sistema , torna pure qui
<davidecasoria> ok grazie
<umberto> salve
<umberto> ho un problema con l'installazione di xubuntu 16.04 posso chiedere informazioni da qui?
<max55> buon giorno problema su ubuntu 16.04 non riesco a formattare chiavetta usb lo faccio con unnalto pc con windos me la fa ma appena la rimetto su ubuntu mi da sempre tutto
<max55> cosa posso fare?
<max55> con ubuntu 14.04 me lo faceva fare adesso con la 16.04
<max55> no
<max55> buon giorno problema su ubuntu 16.04 non riesco a formattare chiavetta usb lo faccio con unnalto pc con windos me la fa ma appena la rimetto su ubuntu mi da sempre tutto
<max55> mi da questo errore This partition cannot be modified because it contains a partition table; please reinitialize layout of the whole device. (udisks-error-quark, 11)
<max55> non riesco a cancellare e a formattare usb su ubuntu16.04
<max55> mi si attivano 2 volumi appena insersco usb
<cristian_c> !dettagli | max55
<ubot-it> max55: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<max55> per favore non riesco a cancellare ne a formattare usb con ubuntu 16.04 con windos me la formattata e me la da vuota appena la metto su ubuntu ce ancora tutto e non riesco ad eliminare nulla
<max55> e mi si aprono 2 volumi
<max55> appena la inserisco
<max55> ho provato da terminale e mi dice che volume e inesistente
<max55> ce nessune che puo aiutarmi`??
<cristian_c> !ripeti
<ubot-it> non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> max55: magari spiega in dettaglio cos'hai fatto, come da precedente invito
<max55> se formatto selezionando il volume mi da un errore alla fine ora velo scrivo
<max55> This partition cannot be modified because it contains a partition table; please reinitialize layout of the whole device. (udisks-error-quark, 11)
<max55> su laltro volume mi d aquesto invio paste
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16278917/
<max55> che poi e la stessa pennetta
<cristian_c> max55: hai dei problemi con la tua pendrive
<max55> si
<cristian_c> max55: forse scollegata malamente, in modo accidentale
<cristian_c> o problemi hardware alla pendrive
<akis24> max55: apri gparted  e poi provi a formattarla dopo averla smontata  ovviamente sempre da gparted
<ken> salve a tutti
<akis24> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest82004> ho un problema ho installato sweet home 3d ma non va, in pratica carica il programma ma e una pagina vuota che in piu non si vuole chiudere, chiedo aiuto
<max55> non me la fa fare neanche co gparted
<akis24> Guest82004: non si da' supporto a programmi non ufficiali
<Guest82004> ok quindi dovrei scrivere in altra chat
<akis24> max55: clicca col destro del mouse sulla usb da gparted " smonta " e poi riprova
<akis24> !chat | Guest82004
<ubot-it> Guest82004: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest82004> grazie cmq ciao a tutti
<max55> dopo smonta mi dice
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16279245/
<akis24>  max55  posta il risultato di sudo fdisk -l  mettilo su pastebin
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16279292/
<akis24> max55:  prova con questo sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<akis24> max55:  e lascia che lavori fino a quando non riappare il cursore  sul terminale ..
<max55> ok sta lavorando
<cristian_c> Dispositivo Avvio Start Fine Settori Size Id Tipo /dev/sdb1 * 0 2902111 2902112 1,4G 0 Vuoto /dev/sdb2 2888004 2892739 4736 2,3M 1 FAT12
<cristian_c> O.o
<max55> sta ancora lavorando e normale
<max55> lampeggia il cursore
<max55> che faccio'?
<cristian_c> max55: il processo è attivo?
<max55> mi lampeggia il cursore
<max55> si e attivo
<max55> sono fermo dopo il comando sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb ora lampeggia ma non fa niente
<cristian_c> max55: quindi è ancora in esecuzione?
<max55> si
<akis24> max55: se ha finito ha scritto qualcosa alla fine e riappare il tuo username sul terminale e anche il cursore  posta uno screen fai vedere
<cristian_c> mmm, Disk /dev/sdb: 7,2 GiB, 7747397632 bytes, 15131636 sectors
<cristian_c> 8 giga
<max55> no   non e riapparso il mio user
<max55> non ha scritto nulla
<akis24> max55: ben aspetta e non avere fretta
<max55> ok
<janparac> salve
<janparac> lanciando un file configure di un programma mi viene dato il seguente errore: error: LZMA support for VZT is enabled, but xz could not be found.
<krabador> janparac, indovina un po' ?
<janparac> ap-get ?
<janparac> apt-get
<krabador> eeehm.. acqua.
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16280169/
<janparac> infatti non funziona...
<janparac> max55:  l'errore è semplicemente questo:
<janparac> LZMA support for VZT is enabled, but xz could not be found.
<janparac> Please install the xz-devel package, see the http://tukaani.org/xz website, or use the --disable-xz flag.
<cristian_c> max55: la pebdrive sembra azzerata
<cristian_c> max55: quindi ha finito?
<max55> si ho messo il paste
<krabador> janparac, e max55 perchè dovrebbe scattare sugli attenti ?
<cristian_c> max55: allora, adesso hai due strade
<krabador> janparac, ti ho chiesto di indovinare, e non ci stai minimamente provando....
<janparac> ci sto provando eccome
<cristian_c> max55: o creare partizioni via terminale, o per via grafica
<cristian_c> max55: te la senti di provare per via grafica?
<krabador> janparac, e allora ?
<max55> come faccio che e sta cosa`?
<janparac> krabador: dovrei installare un pacchetto chiamato xz-devel
<max55> non mi compare piu la pennetta sulla dasc
<krabador> janparac, bene, continui a non provare ad indovinare...
<krabador> !chat | janparac
<ubot-it> janparac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<max55> proviamo come si fa?
<krabador> janparac, questo era cio' che dovevi indovinare
<janparac> ti giuro che ci avevo pensato
<krabador> janparac, non è abbastanza, ed uno studente di fisica, dovrebbe saperlo, specie se gli è stato abbondantemente precedentemente spiegato ;)
<akis24> max55: apri gparted  e in alto a destra apri la finestra di selezione  che mostra al momento /dev/sda (xx gb )  e selezioni  /dev/sdb   una volta aperta la finestra con la partizione della usb cliccaci col destro sopra  e dalla finestra che si apre  " formatta come →  fat32 " e poi applica
<cristian_c> max55: come spiegato prima, dd ha spianato le partizioni, quindi non poteva montare partizioni che npn esistono
<akis24> max55: attento a quello che selezioni che sia la usb  /dev/sdb  che se no pialli il disco rigido  e se ci fai vedere qualcosa è meglio
<max55> non mi fa fare nulla
<max55> e scomparso tutto
<cristian_c> max55: ....
<max55> con gparted non me la fa formattare
<cristian_c> max55: scomparso tutto' <- dove?
<cristian_c> max55: ti ha personalmente minacciato?
<akis24> max55: smonta la usb prima... da gparted
<max55> sulla dasc non ce usb
<cristian_c> 'non mw lo fa formattare'
<cristian_c> max55: rileggi
<cristian_c> quello
<cristian_c> che
<cristian_c> ti
<cristian_c> si
<cristian_c> scrive
<cristian_c> max55: come spiegato prima, dd ha spianato le partizioni, quindi non poteva montare partizioni che npn esistono
<max55> e o capito
<cristian_c> quindi non meravigliarti se dopo lìuso di dd non vedi partizioni e non ti monta partizioni
<cristian_c> perché quelle eventualmente presenti prima, le ha cancellate
<max55> e si ci vado da gparted e non me la selezzione non mi fa fare nulla
<cristian_c> max55: e posta una schermata di gparted
<max55> la vede
<max55> ok
<cristian_c> !image | max55
<ubot-it> max55: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<max55> https://imgur.com/edit
<cristian_c> max55: il link alla schermata
<max55> https://imgur.com/edit
<akis24> max55: quellaè la pagina iniziale non la tua pagina ..
<akis24> max55: devi postarci indirizzo della pagina con il tuo screen
<max55> https://imgur.com/9prKnqH
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> max55: ohhhhh
<max55> ce lo fatta vedei
<cristian_c> max55: visto che se vuoi ci riesci? ;)
<max55> no e se voglio ma devo prima capire come fare
<cristian_c> max55: dunque
<cristian_c> max55: come vedi nella schermata
<cristian_c> non ci sono partizioni
<max55> ok
<cristian_c> max55: prova clic destro sulla riga 'non allocato'
<max55> mi da solo nuova
<max55> nuova    ins
<max55> solo quello mi fa cliccare oppure informazioni
<cristian_c> max55: nuova
<cristian_c> max55: dopodiché scegli fat3
<cristian_c> fat32, scusa, max55
<max55> mi dice col tasto destro Una tabella delle partizioni è necessaria prima di potere aggiungere delle partizioni.
<max55> Per creare una nuova tabella delle partizioni, scegliere la voce di menù:
<max55> Dispositivo → Crea nuova tabella partizioni
<akis24> max55:  si fallo
<max55> gli do ok ma non fa nulla
<max55> mi riporta al punto di partenza
<f843d0> max55: eh magari è una buona idea seguire il suggerimento di Dispositivo e Crea nuova tabella partizioni no?
<f843d0> max55: i messaggi sono fatti per essere interpretati e seguiti, non solo per postarli in canale
<akis24> max55: hai una V di colore verde sopra cliccaci col mouse
<cristian_c> max55: ,sì, scusa,  bisognava creare prima la tabella delle partizioni
<akis24> max55:  oppure da " modifica → applica operazioni "  come preferisci basta che lo fai
<cristian_c> !gparted | per tutto il resto, max55
<ubot-it> per tutto il resto, max55: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<max55> la proma mi dice in msdos
<max55> facco quella
<cristian_c> max55: la tabella in msdos
<max55> ok ext oe ok va bene
<max55> `
<max55> ext
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> max55: dopodiché scegli fat32
<cristian_c> max55: l'avevo scritto minuti fa
<max55> ok fatta
<max55> finito ora me la da verde
<max55> abbiamo finito posso togliere usb
<max55> e rimmettere
<cristian_c> max55: hai applicato le modifiche?
<max55> si
<cristian_c> max55: allora fai la rimozione sicura
<cristian_c> e reinserisci la pendrive
<max55> non aveva finito sto rifacendo la procedura non avevo dato invio all operazione
<cristian_c> -,-
<max55> fatto
<max55> ok pulita
<max55> lo so sono un po cosi.... abbiate pazienza
<max55> vi rigrazio per la pazienza Grazie
<cristian_c> max55: l'importante è che ora funzioni
<cristian_c> max55: ma npn capisco come mai all'inizio tu avessi due partizioni
<cristian_c> una vuota, e l'altra fat12 (non sapevo neanch esistesse la fat12)
<max55> non lo so la usavo per creare iso di avvio di ubuntu e lo sempre usata per quello con creatore di dischi di avvio di ubuntu
<max55> si funziona adesso
<max55> be che ti devo dire io non lo so come mai sia cosi
<cristian_c> max55: evita creatore di dischi
<cristian_c> max55: usa direttamente dd
<cristian_c> per trasferire i file .iso su usb
<max55> cosa e dd
<cristian_c> max55: quello che hai usato prima per brasare la usb
<cristian_c> ma dd si può usare per parecchi scopi
<max55> lo scarico da ubuntu
<f843d0> 17:29 < cristian_c> max55: quello che hai usato prima per brasare la usb
<f843d0> max55: lo hai già usato, man dd, per maggiori informazioni
<cristian_c> max55: l'hai già usato, ed è preinstallato
<max55> ok
<socket> Ciao a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | socket
<ubot-it> socket: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<socket> Grazie
<cristian_c> max55: occhio solo a scegliere il disco giusto nei parametri di dd,, come destinazione
<max55> ma i dischi non sono solo in fat
<max55> ok vado allaprossiam ciao e grazie di tutto buona serata a tutti
<cristian_c> anche a te
<Nossi> Da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento di Ubuntu il mio portatile non rileva più le reti Wifi. Mi sono informato un po' ma senza riuscire ad arrivare a nessuna conclusione. Avete qualche idea a riguardo?
<cristian_c> Nossi: da 15.10 a 16.04?
<Nossi> Si
<cristian_c> Nossi: via cavo nessun problema?
<Nossi> Nessuno, sono connesso in via cavo ora
<cristian_c> Nossi: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !paste | Nossi
<ubot-it> Nossi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nossi> Ok, mando subito l'output
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16285548/ Eccolo
<cristian_c> Nossi: dmesg | pastebinit
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16285595/
<cristian_c> Nossi: rfkill list | pastebinit
<Nossi> rfkill list | pastebinit
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16285646/
<Nossi> Sorry
<cristian_c> Nossi: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16285752/
<cristian_c> product: MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<cristian_c> Nossi: su 15.10
<cristian_c> come avevi installato i driver?
<cristian_c> Nossi: perché qui non li vedo
<cristian_c> della wifi mediatek
<Nossi> Si e la connessione wifi dopo l'ha rilevata
<cristian_c> vendor: MEDIATEK Corp.
<cristian_c> Nossi: ?
<cristian_c> come avevi installato i driver?
<Nossi> Ho fatto lo stesso identico procedimento da terminale
<mkt135> ciao
<Nossi> Ma questa volta mi trova due errori
<cristian_c> Nossi: che procedimento?
<Nossi> Posso farvi vedere cosa digitavo da terminale se serve
<cristian_c> Nossi: perché non l'hai detto prima?
<mkt135> qualcuno mi spiega come funziona ?
<cristian_c> che avevi installato i driver
<cristian_c> mkt135: magari se ci dici cosa...
<Nossi> Non credevo fosse rilevante perchè dopo l'aggiormaneto sono tornato allo "stadio inizale"
<cristian_c> Nossi: beh, se installi driver, è invece abbstanza logico
<cristian_c> visto che li hai installati tu, 'a mano'
<Nossi> Scusa allora, non credevo fosse importante
<Nossi> Ora che si fa?
<cristian_c> Nossi: spieghi come li hai installati
<cristian_c> prima di tutto
<Nossi> Vi copio quello che digitavo da terminale
<f843d0> !paste | Nossi
<ubot-it> Nossi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nossi> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic git
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16285948/
<Nossi> Secondo comando cd mt7630e
<cristian_c> Nossi: ehhhhh
<Nossi> ?
<cristian_c> Nossi: il che presuppone
<cristian_c> tu li abbia scaricati da qualche parte
<Nossi> Si
<cristian_c> o comunque prelevati
<Nossi> Direttamente dal terminale
<cristian_c> no no
<cristian_c> Nossi: la cartella mt7630e
<cristian_c> l'avrai presa da qualche parte
<Nossi> Si
<cristian_c> Nossi: beh, se vuoi tenerti tutto per te, come fossero segreti di stato...
<Nossi> Nessun segreto, sono semplicemente alle prime armi con Linux
<ilpanda> cristian_c: https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7630e
<cristian_c> Nossi: te l'ha dato ilpanda il link al download?
<Nossi> Preso da un forum
<cristian_c> Nossi: e dopo cd mt7630e
<cristian_c> cos'hai fatto?
<mkt135> mi  è stato detto che trovavo tutto qui ma non so come fare
<cristian_c> mkt135: sulla chat? E da chi?
<mkt135> no amici instrada
<cristian_c> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<Nossi> Sudo make install era il comando successivo
<cristian_c> mkt135: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu, per qualsiasi problema inerente il supporto a ubuntu, non esitare a domandare
<cristian_c> Nossi: credo manchi qualcosa in mezzo
<Nossi> E git clone https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7630e.git
<Nossi> quello dopo ancora
<cristian_c> Nossi: temo tu stia facendo confusione
<f843d0> Direi che manca un configure ed un make
<mkt135> solo ubuntu ?? o anche xchat ?
<cristian_c> i comandi non mi sembrano neanche in ordine
<cristian_c> f843d0: forse il configure non serve
<cristian_c> (specie in caso di driver)
<Nossi> c'era un make prima, scusate
<Nossi> prima di sudo make install
<cristian_c> mkt135: beh, dipende dalla domanda
<mkt135> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> mkt135: se non sai come installare xchat, questo è il posto giusto
<cristian_c> Nossi: e dopo make install?
<mkt135> lo ho installato
<cristian_c> su su, Nossi , che non ti mangia nessuno
<Nossi> git clone https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7630e.git
<Nossi> Dopo sudo make install c'era questo
<cristian_c> Nossi: il che è discutivile
<cristian_c> Nossi: non fai prima a indicarci da dove hai recuperato queste istruzioni?
<Nossi> Da un forum di ubuntu qualche tempo fa
<Nossi> Non ricordo più quale fosse il post di preciso
<cristian_c> Nossi: ma vedo che non hai le idee chiare
<cristian_c> Nossi: appunto, come hai fatto a ricordarti quali comandi digitare?
<Nossi> Per nulla e non so come fare
<Nossi> Sono rimasti salvati nel terminale
<cristian_c> Nossi: perdona, ma: se digiti: history
<cristian_c> Nossi: puoi riportare l'intera sequenza su pastebin?
<ilpanda> Nossi: li hai presi quasi sicuramente da qui https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7630e
<Nossi> Questa di history non la sapevo, vedo subito
<mkt135> mi pare che un comando sia !
<mkt135> a chi e come o dove posso chiedere list
<cristian_c> mkt135: per favore
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16286267/
<cristian_c> mkt135: se hai una domanda inerente ubuntu, puoi farla
<Nossi> Dalla 26 alla 36
<cristian_c> altrimente puoi accomodarti in altri canali, più congeniali
<mkt135> un aiutino  congeniale ??
<mkt135> così da mettremi comodo
<cristian_c> Nossi: hai digitato una grande quantià di comandi a caso
<cristian_c> Nossi: cosa che ti sconsiglio vivamente
<Nossi> Immaginavo
<Nossi> Purtroppo non sapevo più come fare, sono senza wifi da tre giorni
<cristian_c> Nossi: sempre che tu non abbia fatto danni
<cristian_c> visto che hai installato anche roba inerente schede wifi broadcom, che neanche possiedi
<Nobun> cristian_c: se avete questo sospetto, forse potrebbe essere il caso di suggerire a Nossi di fare un nuovo clean install... che dici?
<cristian_c> e ho visto che forse hai scaricato vecchi kernel
<cristian_c> Nossi: se ha fatto danni aì
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ma non è scontato
<cristian_c> Nossi: forse h seguito le indicazioni al link fornito da ilpanda
<cristian_c> *hai
<Nossi> Non riesco propri a ricordarlo
<cristian_c> Nossi: ma il make install l'hai dato?
<cristian_c> puoi postare il risultato au pastebin?
<Nossi> Tutti i comandi digitati ve li ho linkati
<cristian_c> Nossi: ma non sappiamo cosa restituiscono
<cristian_c> Nossi: e ripeto, i comandi non si danno a caso
<cristian_c> l'odine in cui vengono dati ha anche una logoca
<cristian_c> logica
<Nossi> Lo so, infatti ho cercato di digitarli in ordine
<cristian_c> Nossi: puoi postare il risultato di make install?
<Nobun> Nossi: quello che cristian_c cerca anche di dirti è di cercare di capire, nel limite del possibile, qual è lo scopo di un comando prima di eseguirlo davvero
<cristian_c> *sudo make install
<Nossi> questo è il risultato di make http://paste.ubuntu.com/16286563/
<cristian_c> Nossi: quindi ti blocchi al make
<cristian_c> che fallisce
<Nossi> Esatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Nossi: un modo c'è, ma è rischiosp
<Nossi> Quale?
<cristian_c> perché richiede l'aggiunta di un ppa
<cristian_c> per la compilazione
<cristian_c> e sappiamo che i ppa hanno la tendenza a rendere instabile il sistema
<cristian_c> ma del resto se vuoi compilare i driver 7630e au kernel 4.4, questa è la via
<Nossi> Spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> Nossi: dimmi solo se sei dispoato
<cristian_c> ad aggiungere repoaitory di terze parti allo scopo
<Nossi> Non ne ho idea, non so neanche cosa significhi
<Nossi> Ah, basta che funzioni
<cristian_c> altrimenti è consigliabile procurarsi una wifi usb
<cristian_c> Nossi: significa che i repository da dove prelevi normalmente i pacchetti di sistema, potrebbero risultare alterati dall'aggiunta di repositoey esterni
<cristian_c> Nossi: cosa che ti consiglio vivamente di _non_ fare, a meno che non sia strettamente necessario
<cristian_c> come in questo caso
<Nossi> L'alternativa qual è?
<cristian_c> procurarti un wifi usb
<Nossi> Perfetto, nessuna alternativa
<cristian_c> Nossi: oppure installare 14.04
<cristian_c> scegli tu
<cristian_c> (però, l'ultima 14.04 ha kernel 4.4, quindi solito problem)
<Nossi> Dammi tu un consiglio, io non ho nessuna idea
<cristian_c> a quel punto torni a 15.10
<cristian_c> Nossi: io proverei al limite, ripristini
<cristian_c> Nossi: tanto se hai già fatto danni. non cambierebbe molto
<cristian_c> Nossi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall git linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential dkms
<cristian_c> !paste | Nossi
<ubot-it> Nossi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nossi> Ho digitato il comando
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pastebinna
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16286818/
<cristian_c> Nossi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<cristian_c> pastebinna
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16286837/
<cristian_c> Nossi: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> pastebinna
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16286879/
<cristian_c> Nossi: sudo apt-get install g++-5
<cristian_c> pastebinna
<cristian_c> Nossi: in pratica il ppa contiene una nuova versione di g++
<cristian_c> che è uno strumento di compilazione sorgenti
<cristian_c> !info g++
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16286923/
<cristian_c> Nossi: dove si trova la cartella mt7630e?
<Nossi> Nella sezione "scaricati"
<cristian_c> Nossi: digita: cd ~
<Nossi> fatto
<cristian_c> Nossi: git clone https://github.com/neurobin/MT7630E
<cristian_c> pastebinna
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16287083/
<cristian_c> Nossi: ls ~/
<cristian_c> pastebinna
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16287150/
<cristian_c> Nossi: la cartella mt7630e non era in scaricati
<cristian_c> ma nella tua home -,-
<cristian_c> meno male che te l'avevo pure chiesto...
<Nossi> Non sono molto pratico...ve l'ho detto
<cristian_c> Nossi: allora, digita: rm -R mt7630e
<Nossi> Mi chiede se voglio rimuovere il file
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16287254/
<cristian_c> Nossi: ok
<cristian_c> Nossi: se non va: sudo rm -R mt7630e
<Nossi> Fatto
<cristian_c> Nossi: ls ~/
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16287345/
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> Nossi: cd MT7630E
<Nossi> fatto
<cristian_c> Nossi: chmod +x install test uninstall
<Nossi> Fatto ma non è successo nulla
<cristian_c> Nossi: sudo make dkms
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16287469/
<cristian_c> Good news! Module version 1.0.0 for mt76xx.ko exactly matches what is already found in kernel 4.4.0-22-generic. DKMS will not replace this module. You may override by specifying --force.
<cristian_c> bla bla bla
<cristian_c> DKMS: install completed.
<Nossi> Ora?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Nossi: disattiva il ppa
<cristian_c> che non ti serve più
<Nossi> Come si fa?
<cristian_c> Nossi: sudo software-properties-gtk
<Nossi> fatto, dove devo cliccarre?
<cristian_c> Nossi: un attimo
<Nossi> Fatto
<Nossi> Era già spuntata
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Nossi: 'altri software'
<cristian_c> e togli la spunta al ppa
<cristian_c> Nossi: in questo modo lo disattivi
<cristian_c> ed eviti che faccia danni, con gli aggiornamenti
<Nossi> Fatto
<cristian_c> Nossi: ok
<Nossi> E ora?
<cristian_c> Nossi: rfkill list
<cristian_c> Nossi: e: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> pastebinna tutto
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16287790/
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16287821/
<cristian_c> Nossi: dmesg | pastebinit
<Nossi> dmesg | pastebinit
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16287898/
<cristian_c> Nossi: sudo modprobe 7630e
<Nossi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16287972/
<cristian_c> Nossi: allora, il sistema ha parecchi problemi con acpi
<Nossi> e?
<cristian_c> Nossi: e molti dispositivi sul tuo portatile usano slot pci
<cristian_c> Nossi: intendo, il tuo pc ha problemi con qcpi
<cristian_c> acpi
<cristian_c> lo vedo dal dmesg che hai pastebinnato
<cristian_c> Nossi: il wifi è uno di questi dispoaitivi
<cristian_c> tra cui anche la scheda grafica, ecc..
<Nossi> Quindi? Nulla da fare?
<cristian_c> Nossi: in pratica, il driver , da quello che ho letto nel log d'installazione del driver, era già presente nel kernel
<cristian_c> ma per qualche motivo non è stato caricato
<cristian_c> e questo motivo può essere dovuto ai problemi con acpi
<cristian_c> di cui vedo molti messaggi nel tuo dmesg
<cristian_c> Nossi: quindi, uno potrebbe o caricare un parametro al boot che aggiusta il riconoscimento di acpi
<cristian_c> Nossi: o forse è meglio tornare (per ora) all'accogliente e sicura 15.10
<cristian_c> o 14.04
<Nossi> 14.04
<Nossi> meglio
<cristian_c> finché non si chiarisce meglio questa situazione
<cristian_c> Nossi: situazione che potrebbe pure derivate dalle operazioni che hai eseguito
<Nossi> Ok, grazie mille
<cristian_c> difficile capire se ci sia un bug, o sia un danno 'umano' procurato dall'utente
<Nobun> cristian_c: c'è però da dire che in questi due giorni che sono tornato nel canale ho visto diversi utenti riportare problemi sul rilevamento del wifi
<Nobun> nella 16.04
<cristian_c> Nobun: questioni diverse
<cristian_c> quasi nessuno ho visto con questo problema
<cristian_c> problemi con acpi, e tu hai anche doppia scheda grafica
<cristian_c> e non ho visto nessuno con wifi mediatek
<cristian_c> in questi giorni
<cristian_c> Nobun: ah, mi ero confuso con nossi
<Nobun> bhe no avevo evidenziato la cosa, quindi nessuna confusione
<Nobun> da utente non esperto, ho solo il sospetto che possa esserci un problema di fondo, nella 16.04, con la gestione del WIFI vista la frequenza del problema.
<Nobun> però poi tu hai giustamente evidenziato la peculiarità del caso su cui non discuto (non avendo le competenze, mi fido del giudizio dell'esperto ;) )
<cristian_c> Nobun: a quanto so, c'è un bug sul network manager
<cristian_c> ma problemi specifici sul wifi, non so
<cristian_c> almeno non ne sono a conoscenza
<Nobun> cristian_c: può essere... ma se la versione di NetworkManager contiene un bug noto, forse è meglio modificare il repo e sostituire con una versione precedente o successiva che non presenti tale bug
<Nobun> quando mi sarà possibile mi procuro una iso della 16.04 e la proverò in live (pure io ho broadcom)
<Nobun> (con la mia connessione attuale non posso permettermi di scaricarla)
<scannachiappolo> salve, avendo ubuntu 15, qual è il miglior programma per scaricare i file torrent?
<krabador> transmission
<Nobun> krabador: io mi trovo bene anche con ktorrent (che però presuppone tu abbia kde)
<scannachiappolo> kde = ?
<scannachiappolo> aggiungo alla domanda (E il più semplice, sono neofitissimo)
<krabador> scannachiappolo, sudo apt-get install transmission-gtk
<krabador> enjoy.
<Guest22033> ciao a tutti, ho un problemacon la sospensione e l'ibernazione in ubuntu mate, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-08
<fabriz> in ubuntugnome dopo 15 minuti si spegne il monitor , come faccio a eliminare la richiesta password ?
<fabriz> graficamente ubuntu gnome non ha l'impostazione togli richiesta password
<fabriz> bisogna mettere le mani nel registro ma dove
<cristian_c> fabriz: va in standby?
<fabriz> si standby ..... io voglio togliere password dal risveglio
<cristian_c> fabriz: quindi, solo all'accensione e al riavvio?
<fabriz> si
<cristian_c> fabriz: provato a dare un'occhiata a lightlocker?
<cristian_c> hai lightdm o gdm?
<fabriz> io ho ubuntu gnome standard
<cristian_c> fabriz: ok, ma ho domandato riguardo la presenza di lightdm o gdm
<fabriz> lightdm non conosco ... si puo installare ?
<cristian_c> !info lightdm
<ubot-it> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 121 kB, installed size 684 kB
<cristian_c> !info gdm
<ubot-it> gdm (source: gdm3): GNOME Display Manager (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.3-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 19 kB, installed size 68 kB
<cristian_c> fabriz: dpkg -l | grep dm
<fabriz> ok adesso provo
<cristian_c> !paste ! fabriz
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ! fabriz'
<cristian_c> !paste | fabriz
<ubot-it> fabriz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabriz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16294738/
<cristian_c> ii gdm3 3.18.3-0ubuntu2 amd64 GNOME Display Manager
<cristian_c> fabriz: hai gdm e non lightdm
<fabriz> penso che l'unico modo sia intervenire con gconf-editor
<fabriz> io non sono esperto gdm o lightdm non so neanche cosa sono
<cristian_c> fabriz: te l'ho postato prima
<fabriz> ok grazie
<cristian_c> fabriz: aì, forse gsettings
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> fabriz: prova: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen 'true'
<fabriz> provato ma niente
<fabriz> ok non importa risolvero col tempo .. grazie mille
<cristian_c> fabriz: 'niente' <- ovvero?
<fabriz> avevo intuito che non è semplice
<cristian_c> fabriz: ma il comando restituisce errori?
<fabriz> no non restituisce errori ... ma non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> fabriz: da dconf-editor
<cristian_c> cerca in org
<cristian_c> poi gnome
<cristian_c> poi desktop
<fabriz> ok
<cristian_c> e via via
<cristian_c> vedi se c'è tutto il percorso
<cristian_c> fabriz: 16.04?
<fabriz> si 16.04
<cristian_c> fabriz: stesso problema anche nelle ubuntu gnome precedenti?
<fabriz> no c'era l'impostazione
<cristian_c> fabriz: prova anche con gnome-tweak-tool
<cristian_c> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.1-1 (xenial), package size 161 kB, installed size 948 kB
<fabriz> magari è la prima cosa che ho fatto . non ha tale impostazione
<fabriz> per me l'hanno tolta perchè dava qualche problema
<cristian_c> fabriz: sicuro di averlo installato?
<cristian_c> fabriz: dpkg -l | grep tweak
<fabriz> si ho sempre usato gnome tweak tool . è una delle prime cose che installo
<cristian_c> ok
<fabriz> si è installata
<cristian_c> fabriz: hai controllato il percorso in dconf-editor?
<fabriz> lasciamo stare grazie mille
<fabriz> non lo trovo org
<cristian_c> fabriz: molto strano
<cristian_c> fabriz: che non ci sia org
<cristian_c> fabriz: magari guarda in .gconf o .gconf2
<fabriz> a ok dconf trovato
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> org->gnome->desktop
<cristian_c> lockdown
<fabriz> lockdown trovato
<fabriz> disable-lock-screen ... devo togliere spunta ?
<cristian_c> fabriz: come sono le proprietà?
<cristian_c> fabriz: c'è la spunta?
<fabriz> tutte vuote tranne disable lock screen
<cristian_c> fabriz: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-scree
<cristian_c> fabriz: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen
<cristian_c> fabriz: che risponde (il secondo comando)?
<fabriz> risponde true
<cristian_c> fabriz: ma prima cos'hai fatto per testare la modifica?
<cristian_c> appena dopo aver fatto la modifica
<fabriz> spegni monitor dopo 2 minuti quando muovo mouse mi chiede password
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> fabriz: ma prima cos'hai fatto per testare la modifica?
<cristian_c> appena dopo aver fatto la modifica
<fabriz> si
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> 'cosa'
<cristian_c> non si o no
<fabriz> riavvio
<cristian_c> fabriz: non è chiaro cos'hai fatto subito dopo la modifica
<fabriz> forse non è screensaver ma spegni monitor è un altra cosa
<fabriz> può essere
<cristian_c> non ho parlato di screenasaver
<cristian_c> però non hai risposto
<fabriz> non capisco più niente lasciamo stare
<cristian_c> fabriz: hai usato gettings per attivare quel parametro
<cristian_c> ti ho chiesto cos'hai fatto subito dopo quella modifica
<fabriz> niente
<cristian_c> domanda a cui non hai risposto, parlando d'altro
<cristian_c> fabriz: avresti dovuto riavviare la sessione, per testare la modifica
<fabriz> non ho fatto niente altro
<cristian_c> fabriz: avresti dovuto riavviare la sessione, per testare la modifica
<fabriz> ho riavviato
<cristian_c> e ora che succede?
<fabriz> come prima appena provato
<cristian_c> (sempre su 'true', giusto?)
<fabriz> si è true
<cristian_c> fabriz: ok, sul web non trovo lamentele a riguardo
<cristian_c> fabriz: magari chiedo a chi usa ubuntu gnome
<cristian_c> fabriz: per intanto puoi disattivare lo standby, volendo
<fabriz> si per me hanno tolto la possibilità dalle impostazioni perchè c'è qualche bacco
<fabriz> altrimenti non capisco nelle versioni passate c'era sempre
<cristian_c> fabriz: provo ad informarmi
<cristian_c> e se torni ti si fa sapere, eventualmente
<fabriz> grazie mille
<cristian_c> di niente
<Raptor9030> Buonasera
<cristian_c> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Raptor9030> Posso chiedere informazioni per Lubuntu?
<hawk67> salve a tutti ... pur avendo messo in blacklist il driver radeon le ventole... vanno a tutta birra!!! non so più cosa tentare.
<krabador> "in blacklist il driver radeon" ---> stai usando fglrx ?
<hawk67> krabador: no non posso , uso solo la scheda IDG
<hawk67> come ne esco ? me lo tengo così? magari metto dei tappi alle orecchie? ;-)
<krabador> hawk67, ti è stato sicuramente detto che la gestione energetica linux, non è la stessa win, per quanto riguarda il supporto chipset , per il supporto linux da parte dei vendors (pressochè assente) e dei produttori dei chipset (poco piu')
<krabador> hawk67, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> hawk67, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> specifica che ubuntu stai usando, per favore.
<hawk67> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16308916/ per xubuntu 16.04 con i7 3640 su samsung np350v5c con hd7670 2gb
<krabador> hawk67, scusami, da terminale ls -la /boot
<krabador> hawk67, ed indicami che file hai dentro , con config-4.4*
<krabador> hawk67, ping
<hawk67> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16309640/
<krabador> hawk67, ok , cat /boot/config-4.4.0-22-generic | grep CONFIG_DRM_AMD_POWERPLAY | pastebinit
<hawk67> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16309691/
<krabador> perfetto , questa flag del kernel , ti consente di usare powerplay , https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_PowerPlay
<krabador> hawk67, devi riabilitare il driver radeon
<hawk67> krabaror , ok e poi?
<krabador> al che sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> questa linea   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   la fai diventare   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash amdgpu.powerplay=1"
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> il tutto, DOPO , aver riabilitato la scheda, il driver radeon, eccetera
<hawk67> krabador: fatto
<hawk67> krabador, faccio un po di test ti farò sapere e comunque grazie per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> nel 16.04 no trovo piu' il file ucode5.fw/linux-firmware-nonfree
<sfigazo> buonasera ho un problema con la sospensione e l'ibernazione in ubuntu mate 16.04 lts
<sfigazo> non so come risolvere
<sfigazo> mi date una mano per piacere
<sfigazo> un pò di output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16311138/
<zds> ciao, stavo provando ad usare i2p ma dopo installazione non si connette a nessun eepsite. qualcuno conosce questa rete anonima (i2p) ?
<gigirock_> se una rete e' anonima non la conosce nessuno
<gigirock_> zds, non e' un argomento inerente il supporto di ubuntu
<krabador> piu' che altro non si conoscono tra di loro gli utenti
<krabador> e non possono scambiarsi informazioni
<gigirock_> beh non avranno problemi di banda e di traffico
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-01
<sharky> buon giorno, come da messaggi ieri non sono riuscito a far partire Ubuntu avete delle idee?
<sharky> C'è nessuno
<sharky> ?
<sharky> aiutatemi perfavore T_T
<sharky> aiutoo
<sharky> puoi aiutami?
<sharky> aiutarmi=
<kratos> buongiorno a tutti. Da quando ho installato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu, il pc si avvia ma Ubuntu non parte, schermo nero oppure mi restituisce la schermata di Grub e cmq non si avvia. Cosa posso fare? Grazie mille
<gigirock> kratos, ma windows si avvia ?
<kratos> sul mio hd ho installato solo Ubuntu
<gigirock> kratos, poi ci dovresti dire che processore che ram che skeda video e come hai installato ubuntu
<kratos> scheda video Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR (DRM 2.49.0 / 4.10.0-20-generic, LLVM 4.0.0)
<kratos> processore AMD FX(tm)-4300 Quad-Core Processor × 4
<kratos> 4 Gb di Ram
<kratos> ho fatto un upgrade da terminale
<gigirock> da che versione a che versione ?
<kratos> ma il problema era presente in realta, anche se di rado, già prima
<gigirock> ok aspe
<kratos> Ubuntu 16.10
<Carlin0> kratos, io farei una bella installazione pulita
<kratos> era quello che volevo evitare, a dir la verità.
<gigirock> ho dovuto cambiar pc
<gigirock> kratos, quindi il menu grub appare ?
<kratos> non sempre
<kratos> gran parte delle volte il pc si blocca con schermata nera o si riavvia e va in loop
<alviro> <cristian_c>: stamattina quel piccolo problema è stato risolto molto facilmente.Mi è sembrato troppo sbrigativo concludere che chi abilita i proposed od altri ppa sia assolutamente escluso da qualsiasi tipo di aiuto.
<gigirock> kratos cio e' strano cmq quando hai la videata del grub seleziona la riga dell'avvio di ubuntu e premi e sulla tastiera ....
<kratos> esatto, seleziono ubuntu ma, buona parte delle volte, non parte.
<gigirock> alviro: se intendi aprire una discussione di merito o di etica ti prego di usare #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> kratos: vedi cosa ho scritto in precedenza e presentati con la riga da 'modificare'
<kratos> scusami gigirock, cosa intendi per "presentati con la riga da modificare"?
<alviro> gigirok: scusate, volevo solo stuzzicare la curiosità di cristian_c sulla soluzione, alquanto banale.
<gigirock> kratos: ripeto, quella volta che ti si presenta il menu del grub , selezioni la riga del menu che avvia ubuntu e premi e sulla tastiera , a quel punto io ti dico cosa devi fare se lo vuoi fare.....
<gigirock> alviro: se intendi aprire una discussione di merito o di etica ti prego di usare #ubuntu-it-chat
<kratos> ok, provo
<alviro> nella finestra "software e aggiornamenti" scheda "autenticazione" vorrei eliminare alcune voci di chiavi non più in uso, ma con il tasto rimuovi non ottengo nulla
<Carlin0> alviro, le chiavi non danno alcun problema
<alviro> si , è solo per capire perché non posso farlo
<Carlin0> alviro, sudo apt install pastebinit
<alviro> c'è un file dove sono salvate , da poter eliminare manualmente?
<Carlin0> alviro, ls /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d | pastebinit
<Carlin0> alviro, posta il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<alviro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24491446/
<Carlin0> quelle sono le chiavi
<alviro> si
<alviro> dovrebbero essere 18 escludendo quelle che terminano con ~
<Carlin0> lo sono
<Carlin0> in tutto so 36
<Carlin0> certo che ne hai messa robaccia
<alviro> non sono riuscito a sapere dove sono salvate
<alviro> si si
<alviro> ma sto facendo le pulizie di primavera :-)
<Carlin0> vuoi eliminarle tutte ?
<alviro> si , tanto i relativi repo non ci dono più,
<Carlin0> alviro, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/*
<alviro> solo il contenuto della cartella trusted.gpg.d, o tutta, nel senso poi se serve si ricrea?
<Carlin0> tu copia incolla il comando
<alviro> ok, in /etc/apt c'è anche un file trusted.gpg che si fa con quello?
<Carlin0> quello sono le chiavi del repo ufficiali
<alviro> ok quello si lascia allora
<alviro> sono state eliminate ma le voci nella scheda "Autenticazione" sono rimaste.
<Carlin0> hai chiuso riaperto ?
<alviro> si. ho visto che alcune chiavi si trovano anche in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<alviro> si quelle  che non uso
<Carlin0> alviro, allora non hai dato il comando che ti ho suggerito
<alviro> copiato come hai scritto ,pari pari
<Carlin0> alviro, apt-key list | pastebinit
<alviro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24491508
<alviro> ho eliminaro /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<alviro> ora le chiavi sono sparite
<Carlin0> quelli erano ppa non chiavi
<alviro> ok, tanto non servivano, ma le chiavi sono scomparse solo dopo aver eliminato quei ppa
<alviro> Carlin0: ti ringrazio molto, sei stato molto utile.
<vincenzoml> ciao a tutti, con ubuntu 17.04 mi mancano le icone nei pulsanti delle applicazioni kde
<vincenzoml> è un problema comune? come si risolve?
<sharky> ciao  a tutti
<sharky> chi può aiutarmi?
<anna_> Buongiorno ragazzi ... il latpop (acer es1 411) non si riavvia/spegne ... freeza mentre dice "[OK] reached target shutdown" ... ho provato le seguenti distro lubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu mate 17.04 and LTS 16.04; Linux mint cinnamon/mate/xfce 18.1 and 17.3 ma il problema è sempre presente...sto impazzendo ... qualche idea su causa/soluzione? grazie mille =)
<rigi> buongiorno. dopo l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 17 cryptkeeper non funziona più.
<Carlin0> rigi, hai provato a resettare le impostazioni nella home ?
<rigi> no
<rigi> grazie... purtroppo ancora non sono molto esperto, ho inziato ad usare ubuntu da poco.
<Carlin0> rigi, ha funzionato ?
<rigi> proverò più tardi. in questo momento sto usando un pc con win
<giuseppina> salve ragazzi sono una donna di 56 anni appassionata di elettronica
<giuseppina> uso cad
<giuseppina> su ubuntu solo che ora no gira piu la scheda video che fare
<gigirock> giuseppina: ciao , che scheda video ?
<giuseppina> vga
<giuseppina> compatibile vga
<Carlin0> sii più generica
<giuseppina> no so come si chiama no melo dice
<Damiano> Buongiorno a tutti
<Damiano> avrei un problema con l'avvio di Ubuntu (su un altro computer)
<Damiano> in particolare, quando avvio compare l'errore "E-E61: Media test failure, check cable"
<Damiano> "PXE-M0F: Exiting PXE ROM"
<Damiano> "Operating System not found"
<gigirock> Damiano: sembra guasto l'hard disk fai una chiavetta usb con ubuntu live e controlla
<Damiano> Grazie mille per la risposta! Quando avvio da CD non riconosce l'harddisk interno... ora provo ad avviare da CD e ti faccio sapere
<gigirock> Damiano: ma come siamo arrivati a questa situazione ?
<Damiano> non so di preciso, perchè il computer è di mio padre... dice che probabilmente ha cambiato delle impostazioni
<Damiano> magari senza sapere su cosa stava mettendo le mani..
<Damiano> comunque l'ha sempre usato principalmente per archiviare fotografie...
<gigirock> che papa' dispettoso... allora controlla il bios perche' se ha cambiato impostazioni hard disk n viene + visto
<Damiano> dice che aveva sempre funzionato..
<gigirock> ubuntu l'archiviatore
<Damiano> dici Gparted?
<gigirock> no Damiano se per esempio e' stato impostato in manierea erronea la configurazione dell hardisk nel bios questo non viene + riconosciuto
<gigirock> prat
<Damiano> @gigirock ah.. okay.. allora riavvio ed entro nelle impostazioni del bios?
<gigirock> cmq carichiamo il CD e vediamo .... cosa si vede
<gigirock> Damiano: per il bios magari riporta tutto al 'deault' ma prima prova il cd
<Damiano> @gigirock compare solo -> "Computer"
<Damiano> @gigirock e "connect to server"
<gigirock> Damiano: apri un termninale e digita lspci... e guarda i risultati
<Damiano> @gigirock okay
<gigirock> controlla se a livello hardware viene visto dal sistema
<Damiano> @gigirock fatto... devo guardare IDE interface?
<gigirock> poi al max prova sudo parted -l ma penso che n vedra' niente
<Damiano> altrimenti copio e incollo su pastebin... : /
<gigirock> Damiano: perche' gia' sai che il disco e' IDE ?
<Damiano> non lo so... ho qualche residuo di informatica dalle scuole superiori...
<Damiano> : )
<gigirock> Damiano: quel pc e' collegato a Internet adesso ?
<Damiano> @gigirock si.. è collegato a internet
<Damiano> @gigirock sudo parted -l mi dà errore
<Damiano> @gigirock /dev/sda: unrecognised disk label
<gigirock> Damiano: prova a controllare dmesg con dmesg | grep dev/sda
<Damiano> @gigirock ok, spero non ci metta troppo tempo perchè è un po' impallato...
<Carlin0> sembra tanto un disco andato a escort
<Damiano> @Carlin0 spero di no....
<Carlin0> Damiano, è nuovo il pc ?
<Damiano> @Carlin0 no.. dice che ce l'avrà da una decina di anni.. e che ha sempre funzionato... è un Aspire 9410
<Carlin0> se non vede + il disco ... probabile che sia partito
<gigimark76> salve a tutti. c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi a risolvereun problema sul mio notebook?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<gigimark76> ciao :)
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gigimark76> scusi
<gigimark76> praticamente ho istallato ubuntu 16.04.2 sul mio notebookacer aspire es1-523-26s0. mi funziona tutto tranne il touchpad. ho provatoa vedere sulle impostazioni mouse e touch ma mi fa regolare solo il mouse. ho notato nelle imp, avanzate che la tasiera risultante non ha iltouch. quindi suppondo che è come se non esistesse sul pc. con windows funziona
<gigimark76> non so come risolver eil problema, sono un prinicipiante
<alvaroshkalla> salve ho scaricato il nuovo ubuntu 17.04
<alvaroshkalla> vorrei vedere netflix ma non so come fare non riesco a scaricare silverlight e neanche pipelight cioe non me li trovano proprio grazie
<gigirock> Damiano: allora sto hard disk ?
<alvaroshkalla> aiutoooo
<gigirock> !aiuto alvaroshkalla
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gigirock> !aiuto | alvaroshkalla
<alvaroshkalla> gigi puoi aiurarmi?
<ubot-it> alvaroshkalla: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gigirock> sicuramente siamo programmati per quello
<gigimark76> non sono pratico. forse tu puoi aiutare me
<gigimark76> praticamente ho istallato ubuntu 16.04.2 sul mio notebookacer aspire es1-523-26s0. mi funziona tutto tranne il touchpad. ho provatoa vedere sulle impostazioni mouse e touch ma mi fa regolare solo il mouse. ho notato nelle imp, avanzate che la tasiera risultante non ha iltouch. quindi suppondo che è come se non esistesse sul pc. con windows funziona
<Damiano> @gigirock è talmente lento che si è bloccato... al momento ho lanciato solo "dmesg"
<gigirock> Damiano: hard disk e' seriamente malato
<gigirock> gigimark76: puo' essere che il driver per quel touch n esiste per linux...
<gigimark76> e come faccio adesserne sicuro?
<neramarea> buongiorno, gente. ubuntu 16.04.2; dopo l'ultimo dist-upgrade (con relativo aggiornamento del kernel), non riesco più ad avviare. ottengo questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24492793/ fsck su sda3 non risolve nemmeno in live. cosa diamine è successo?
<Carlin0> alvaroshkalla, ma netflix offre supporto per linux ?
<neramarea> Carlin0, sottopongo a te. magari hai un'idea...
<alvaroshkalla> ufficialmente no hanno detto
<Carlin0> neramarea, e se avvii col kernel vecchio va ?
<alvaroshkalla> pero sanno che funziona
<gigirock> neramarea: dalla live il disco 'si vede' ?
<Carlin0> alvaroshkalla, e non danno nessuna faq ?
<neramarea> gigirock sì. Carlin0, non riesco ad accedere al menu avanzato. in grub ho impostato solo due voci, ubuntu e windows. con shift non accedo agli altri kernel...
<Carlin0> neramarea, l'hai disabilitato tu ?
<neramarea> sì
<Carlin0> bravo !!! lol
<neramarea> ho personalizzato il grub, sì
<alvaroshkalla> carlino
<alvaroshkalla> mi puoi aiutare
<neramarea> ma di solito premendo shift accedevo
<Carlin0> neramarea, sistema il grub da live
<alvaroshkalla> carlino come posso scaricare silverlight
<Carlin0> alvaroshkalla, non uso netflix ... non ne ho idea , timvision ad esempio da delle faq e spiega come fare
<Damiano> @gigirock al momento è bloccato qui: http://imgur.com/a/7suMa
<neramarea> ottima idea, Carlin0. non ci avevo pensato. grazie della dritta. provo.
<Damiano> @gigirock mi sa che faccio in tempo a riavviare da C
<neramarea> al solito mi perdo in cazzate...
<Damiano> @gigirock *CD
<Carlin0> alvaroshkalla, silverlight è roba M$ non esiste per linux
<alvaroshkalla> come posso fare?
<f843d0> Mica esiste sempre una soluzione
<Carlin0> alvaroshkalla,  se non supportano linux digli che rinunci all'abbonamento
<Carlin0> che vo fà
<gigirock> scusate ma da tutte le parti e' scritto che con google chrome netflix funziona anche su linux a 64 bit
<alvaroshkalla> non posso scaricare pipelight?
<gigirock> alvaroshkalla: se chiedi aiuto e poi vuoi fare di testa tua .... prego
<Carlin0> gigirock, può essere ma è tutta roba fuori dai repo
<alvaroshkalla> per linux chorme sarebbe chromium giusto?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> chrome vai al sito e lo scarichi
<gigirock> “Since then, we have launched HTML5 video on Chrome OS, Chrome, Internet Explorer, Safari, Opera, Firefox, and Edge on all supported operating systems. And though we do not officially support Linux, Chrome playback has worked on that platform since late 2014.  Starting today, users of Firefox can also enjoy Netflix on Linux.  This marks a huge milestone for us and our partners, including Google, Microsoft, Apple, and Mozilla that helped make i
<gigirock> t possible.”
<alvaroshkalla> potete aiutarmi a farlo non sono capace
<gigirock> alvaroshkalla: ma adesso che ubuntu hai installato ?
<alvaroshkalla> 17.04
<gigirock> ok mi dici la versione di firefox che stai usando ?
<alvaroshkalla> quella preinstallata
<alvaroshkalla> me la data ubuntu
<gigirock> allora prova dal sito netflix e mandaci l'errore.....
<Damiano> gigirock: posto su pastebin l'output di dmesg?
<gigirock> si Damiano
<Damiano> gigirock: se faccio "dmesg | grep dev/sda" non succede nulla
<Carlin0> ovvio Damiano non lo vede proprio
<Carlin0> RIP /dev/sda
<gigirock> Damiano: lancia gparted
<Damiano> gigirock: okay, lancio gparted
<Damiano> gigirock: è di una lentezza inproponibile... sto cercando di salvare da mezz'ora il log di grep su una chiavetta usb per trasferire in questo computer...
<gigirock> Damiano, prova a staccare l'hardisk da quel pc e vedere se riprende la sua normale velocita'
<Damiano> gigirock: dici di staccarlo mentre è acceso?
<gigirock> nooooooooo Damiano
<Damiano> gigirock: ahn..
<Damiano> gigirock: secondo me è molto lento perchè sta leggendo il sistema operativo dal CD
<gigirock> Damiano, dopo il boot tutto e' caricato in memoria....
<Sharky> ragazzi potete ?
<Damiano> gigirock: direi che è meglio se mi faccio risentire domani... riprendendo da dmesg
<Damiano> gigirock: purtroppo devo andare adesso.... : /
<Damiano> gigirock: avvio da USB domani...
<Damiano> gigirock: grazie  mille per l'aiuto!
<N3ur0m4nc3r> Ciao a tutti e buon primero de maggio..
<N3ur0m4nc3r> qualcuno potrebbe consigliarmi le operazioni da effettuare subito dopo aver perfezionato l'installazione di Ubuntu LTS XX?
<N3ur0m4nc3r> Tutti al concerto insomma?
<nello78> ciao a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | nello78
<ubot-it> nello78: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<devastatorejohnn> aiuto  come   installare   budus  scripts  su   xchat
<devastatorejohnn> puo    qualcuno  aiutare  per favore   installare  buduscripts  irc    grazie
<devastatorejohnn> c'e'   qualcuno  sul canale   che puo'  per favore  aiutare   installare   buduscripts   in xchat grazie
<f843d0> !chat | devastatorejohnn
<ubot-it> devastatorejohnn: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> !ripeti | devastatorejohnn
<ubot-it> devastatorejohnn: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<devastatorejohnn> volevo  solo   provare  programma  che usavo   su windows   , lo ho trovato  anche su ubuntu  volevo solo sapere   comandi  per configurazione grazie
<devastatorejohnn> scusate  non disturbo   piu '    nessuno    grazie    chiudo
<metyu> Buonasera
<marco87> ciao
<marco87> c è qualcuno?
<marco87> volevo qualche informazione su ubunut
<marco87> c è qualche moderatore?
<Nodeon25218> Salve a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con un problema che mi sta facendo impazzire?
<Idraxxx> Ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu e uso un televisore come schermo, non è per niente centrato, consigli?
<Idraxxx> Non è per niente stabile sto ubuntu
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-02
<tyrionlannister> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWknjz8q5tV
<tyrionlannister> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<tyrionlannister> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial_main_i18n_Translation-it
<tyrionlannister> E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<tyrionlannister> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<tyrionlannister> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial_main_i18n_Translation-it
<Mr_Pan> bravo ...
<enzotib> tyrionlannister: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists && sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> o meglio
<enzotib> tyrionlannister: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<tyrionlannister> ok quindi devo solo rimuovere i pacchetti danneggiati, grazie mille enzotib
<tyrionlannister> buona giornata!
<enzotib> ma che cappio, scappano via che è una bellezza
<sharky95> Ciao a tutti :)
<sharky95> a chi posso chiedere=
<sharky95> ?
<enzotib> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<enzotib> !tizio
<ubot-it> non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | sharky95
<ubot-it> sharky95: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sharky95> ??
<sharky95> ragazzi sono proprio incasinato
<sharky95> please aiutatemi
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, ma hai letto  ?
<Mr_Pan> spiega il tuo problema e qualcuno magari ti aiutetra
<sharky95> si ora ho letto scusami
<sharky95> Allora ho installato ubuntu 17 su un pc moolto datato con antenna wi fi esterna.
<sharky95> non va il wi fi
<Damiano> Buongiorno a tutti.. avrei un problema con un hard disk su cui è installato Ubuntu... Ieri non siamo riusciti a capire se l'hd ci ha lasciato per sempre..
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, modello sk wifi  ?  se non ci dai info ...
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, su pc mooolto datati meglio usare lubuntu / xubuntu ... piu leggere e adatte
<sharky95> è una antenna wi fi usb
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | sharky
<ubot-it> sharky: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, da terminale dai lsusb e vedi il modello/marca/produttore della sk usb wifi
<Damiano> provo a lanciare dmesg e incollo su pastebin
<Damiano> Ecco qui l'output di dmesg -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24497495/
<sharky95> la scheda è una Ralink Technology, corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
<sharky95> Il problema è che non si connette alla rete wi fi, ma questo problema l' ho avuto anche su lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, ma la sk viene vista se dai lsusb  ?
<sharky95> si e mi esce quello che ho scritto, anche perchè le reti wi fi le vede
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, e allora le reti le vede la sk funziona ... quale sarebbe il problema  ?
<sharky95> che dopo aver messo la password non la connette, ho provato a disabilitare anche l' IPV6 come letto da un forum
<sharky95> ma niente
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, apri console e digit a  rfkill list all
<sharky95> ok poi?
<Mr_Pan> !pastebin
<Mr_Pan> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, incolla il risultato su paste..
<sharky95> mi dice event not found (sto scrivendo da un altro pc  nel caso volessi il risultato)
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, ???
<sharky95> mi dice che pastebinit
<sharky95> va installato
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, certo va installato
<Mr_Pan> sharky95,  sudo apt install pastebinit
<sharky95> ok alla fine mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<sharky95> (il pc in questione non è connesso a internet )
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, se non e' connesso come vorresti fare? ... collegalo con un cavo ethernet ... altrimenti non ne usciamo ...
<sharky95> scusami se creo problemi del genere sono nuovo su linux, ora connetto tutto e riscrivo
<Mr_Pan> Damiano, da console   sudo fdisk-l      incolla su paste
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: grazie mille, okay
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: ecco qui -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24497562/
<gigirock> sharky95, che versione di ubuntu ?
<sharky95> ultima versione
<sharky95> ok paste installato
<gigirock> sharky95, vai in /etc/resolv.conf e controlla che ci sia scritto nameserver 127.0.0.1
<sharky95> mi dice accesso negati
<sharky95> sempre da terminale no?
<sharky95> (comunque se voi mi consigliate di mettere o lubuntu o xubuntu ditelo che lo faccio subito così non se ne parla più
<gigirock> sharky95, devi mettere sudo perche' 6 in /etc/ tipo sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<sharky95> mi si è aperta una finestre gnu nano vuota, sotto c'è scritto nuova cartella
<sharky95> nuovo file scusami
<Mr_Pan> Damiano, vedo solo il disoc sdb .. corretto  ?
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: mi pare di si...
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: provo a lanciare gparted?
<Mr_Pan> Damiano, ok vedi cosa dice
<Mr_Pan> Damiano, come mai e` formattato fat16 ...
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: non mi ricordo... avevo fatto l'installazione l'anno scorso...
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: e il computer non è mio.. ma di mio babbo..
<Mr_Pan> Damiano, ok hd c´e'  .. viene visto ... quale e' il problema ?
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: Comunque mi dà errore: "Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda:Input/output error"
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: non riesco ad avviare ubuntu... non so dove abbia messo le mani mio babbo.. ma non si avvia più
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: quando avvio compare l'errore "E-E61: Media test failure, check cable"
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: "PXE-M0F: Exiting PXE ROM"
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: "Operating System not found"
<Mr_Pan> Damiano, quanti dischi ci sono installati nel computer ... da qui se ne vede uno solo da 1 TB circa (sdb)  ma sembra esserci un altro disco (sda) ,,, forse dovresti riavviare entrare nel bios e accertarti che vngano visti correttamente tutti i dischi
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: mi sa che c'è la password nel bios...
<Mr_Pan> Damiano, tu sai con certezza quanti dischi sono installati in questo pc ?
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: credo uno... non credo di averlo partizionato
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: comunque di hd fisici ce n'è solo uno
<gigirock> sharky95, non hai digitato correttamente... aspe
<Mr_Pan> Damiano, l'erroe E61.... e' perche nel BIOS e' attivato l'avvio da sk di rete ... entra nel bios accertati che HD venga visto correttamente e cambia l'ordine di avvio del pc ... vai direttamente da HD ...
<Damiano> c'è un modo per bypassare la password del bios?
<gigirock> sharky95, dai dal terminale  "sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf" ti deve apparire un file di configurazione
<gigirock> Damiano, togli la batteria oppure c'e' un jumper ma resetti completamente tutti i parametri
<Damiano> gigirock: okay, ci provo allora
<Damiano> gigirock: torno subito
<anon_20883> allora ragazzi buon giorno a tutti
<sharky95> ci sono, non mi apre niente una pagina  vuota di gn/linux
<anon_20883> la scheda video e una acpi vga
<anon_20883> con processore 2.80 dualcore
<anon_20883> con windows xp gira benino ancora mentre con linux no gira piu
<Mr_Pan> anon_20883,  ? ?  ram  ?  descrivi il problema..
<sharky95> ok name server 127.0.0.53
<anon_20883> no parte proprio linux ubuntu ne lubuntu ne xubuntu 32 bit ram 2 giga
<anon_20883> pentium
<anon_20883> il problema  e che la scheda video era integrata di 128 ram poi e morta e la condivisa no va bene
<Damiano> gigirock: niente da fare... la batteria non l'ho trovata... non ho voluto smontare troppo il pc per non incasinarmi...
<gigirock> sharky95, correggi e metti 127.0.0.1
<gigirock> sharky95, poi dal terminale sudo service networking restart
<gigirock> sharky95, poi dal terminale sudo service network-manager restart
<sharky95> come si corregge
<gigirock> sharky95, 6 in un editor.... muovi il cursore e correggi....
<sharky95> ok  come i salva una volta modificato=
<gigirock> sharky95, ctrl-o invio poi ctrl-x esce
<anon_20883> che dite cambio pc
<sharky95> ok fatto i vari riavii
<sharky95> riavvii
<sharky95> ecco una cosa, questo che ho appena fatto lo dovrei rifare su lubuntu o xubuntu se dovessi avere lo stesso problema?
<Damiano> secondo voi.. c'è la possibilità di fare una nuova installazione di Ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> Damiano, certo se hai la /home separata in fase di installazione scegli la gestione manuale delle partizioni e non fai formattare la /home in modo da non perdere eventuali dati presenti .
<anon_20883> ma la cartella home si puo salvare a parte
<Mr_Pan> Damiano, il problema e' capire se nella sequenza di avvio e`stato impostato usbo lettore cd/dvd per  avvio principale
<Mr_Pan> anon_20883, non ha accesso al sistema. non si avvia
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: la sequenza di avvio dovrebbe essere CD -> HD
<Mr_Pan> Damiano, creati una live cd qualunque accedi al pc (semmpre se si avvia da usb/*cd) e copiati la cartella /home su un disco esterno
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: il problema è che non riesco ad accedere alla cartella home...
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: avrei voluto infatti fare un backup delle foto
<Mr_Pan> Damiano, allora vai con un disco di installazione e cerca di capire PRIMA di procede a reinstallare se la /home e` separta altriementi avvia la live e salva la /home altrove
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: ho già avviato da CD, ma non trovo i file che erano memorizzati dell'hard disk
<Damiano> Mr_Pan: *nell'hard disk
<sharky95> ragazzi dopo aver fatto quella modifica non va comunque "metto la password ma non la connette " fa finta di provare a connettersi ma non va
<anon_20883> il problema e che la scheda video no supporta ubuntu neanche quello 12.04
<sharky95> gigirock: ho anche riavviato ma niente
<sharky95> gigirock: e tra l' altro la rete di casa mia manco la vede... devo ogni volta inserirla io.
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, perche resolv.conf viene sovrascritto al riavvio
<sharky95> Mr_Pan: sai spiegarmi perchè non vede la rete di casa mia? dato che ogni volta devo rimettere tutto
<sharky95> vede tutte le rete ma non la mia ahah
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, la tua rete é nascosta?
<sharky95> non penso
<sharky95> con altri pc la vedo benissimo
<sharky95> ora quando prova a connettersi mi dice che si è verificato un problema ad un programma di sistema
<sharky95> Mr_Pan: comunque il pc è lentissimo.. mamma mia
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, che configurazione hw hai ?  ram processore ecc ecc
<sharky95> oddio.. ram 800 mb mobo non te lo so dire comunque mooolto vecchia risale ai pentium 2.00 ghz 32 BIT
<sharky95> e il procio è un pentium 2 ghz 32 bit
<sharky95> mi sa che metto xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, e con xubuntu / lubuntu sei al limite ... soprattutto ocn la ram ... il minimo richiesto e' 1 GB
<sharky95> e lo so ... dimmi tu.. che faccio metto xubuntu?
<sharky95> o butto il pc e basta..
<sharky95> dimmi*
<Mr_Pan> non sarebbe una cattiva idea ....
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, ubuntu non fa miracoli le nuove versioni richiedono risorse ... e piano üpiano vengono abbandonate architetture piu vecchie ..
<sharky95> cosa buttarlo'? ahah e ma volevo dargli un ultimatum, ho un pc assemblato mooolto più prestante dove metterlo ubuntu
<sharky95> eh lo so... vabeh ci provo lo stesso con xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, e con questo cosa vuoi farci ,,,
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, prova ma non credo migliorera.. altrimenti cerca altrove ... troverai qualcosa ...
<sharky95> mmh non penso.. se non lo si sistema con linux figuriamoci con altro..
<sharky95> con lubuntu era più veloce
<sharky95> ma moolto di più era scattante.. l'ho tolto perchè mi ha dato lo stesso problema per il quale sono qua.. il wi fi
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, ora cosa hai su      ?
<sharky95> ubuntu..
<sharky95> pensavo fosse una buona idea ...
<sharky95> e invece...
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, no richiede troppe risorse .-.... lubuntu e' la via o xubuntu ma gia troppo esoso di risorse
<sharky95> lubuntu quindi?
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, si
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, il problema della wifi si risolve in un secondo momento
<sharky95> okok
<sharky95> bon metto lubuntu.. maaa ascolta ieri alla fine dell' installazione ad un certo punto dopo il riavvio mi ha dato una sfilza di errori
<sharky95> uno dietro l' altro spero non lo rifaccia anche oggi
<sharky95> Mr_Pan: ok lubuntu installato
<sharky95> è una scheggia come detto
<sharky95> niente la mia rete non la rileva
<sharky95> ok ora la rl
<sharky95> la rileva ma non mi fa connettere nonostante la password sia giusta
<gigirock> sharky95, ma hai installato definitivamente ?
<sharky95> si
<sharky95> cancellato l'HDD e installato
<sharky95> perchè?
<gigirock> sharky95, rifai come detto prima....
<sharky95> già fatto e riavviato
<sharky95> non va
<sharky95> non me la connette
<gigirock> sharky se per esempio punti ad un ip locale ti connetti ?
<gigirock> per esempio chiami la pagina web del modem
<sharky95> premetto che sono in cavo ora
<sharky95> comunque si
<sharky95> va tutto
<gigirock> sharky95, cmq dal terminale sudo apt update poi sudo apt upgrade e vedrai che poi va pure il wifi
<sharky95> vediamo che combina
<sharky95> ok sta facendo
<sharky95> poi provo
<sharky95> poi posto qua
<gigirock> sharky95, ok
<sharky95> ricordami come postare
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sharky95> e per copiare da terminale?
<sharky95> spiegami il passaggio completo
<Mr_Pan> sharky95, selezioni con il mouse le righe tasto dx copia
<gigirock> sharky95, oppure installi pastebinit ... poi fai comando | pastebinit e ti ritrovi il link del paste belle e pronto
<sharky95> okok ma apt sta per applicativi?
<sharky95> aah okok
<Carlin0> APT Advanced Package Tool
<sharky95> vivo nell' ignoranza
<sharky95> una volta installati
<sharky95> riavvio il pc?
<gigirock> no
<gigirock> dal terminale cat /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit
<sharky95> 127.0.0.53
<Carlin0> sharky95, ma cosa hai installato ? la 17.04 ?
<sharky95> si
<sharky95> di lubuntu
<Carlin0> sharky95, cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<Carlin0> passa il link che esce
<sharky95> si sto installando paste
<Carlin0> ah ok
<Carlin0> sudo apt install pastebinit
<sharky95> se faccio pastebinit
<sharky95> non mi da nulla
<sharky95> sta fermo sotto la scritta
<roby71> buongiorno
<Carlin0> cmq la 17.04 è assai immatura era meglio la 16.04
<roby71> scusate l'intrusione vorrei sapere se su un PC intel core 2 1,66 ghz di circa 8 anni posso installare xubuntu 17.04 32 bit ?
<gigirock> Carlin0, Amen
<sharky95> raga non succede nulla se faccio in terminale pastebinit
<gigirock> roby71, installa la 1604 ma mi sa che puoi anche 64 bit
<Carlin0> roby71, meglio lubuntu 16.04
<Carlin0> roby71, modello preciso dela cpu ?
<gigirock> sharky95, leggi l'ultimo messaggio che ti ha scritto Carlin0
<roby71> no lo so,,,, è un acer
<sharky95> devo cambiare distro?
<Carlin0> roby71, avvia una live e vedi o vieni qui
<gigirock> sharky95, no
<roby71> cosa significa avviare un live scusami ?
<sharky95> e allora non so a cosa tu ti riferisca
<gigirock> sharky95, cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<sharky95> ma la sbarra dritta non so come farla.
<sharky95> cos'è /
<gigirock> sharky95, ahahaah e' sotto l'ESC
<sharky95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24498261/
<roby71> CARLIN0, cosa è una live ?
<gigirock> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<Carlin0> roby71, scarica lubuntu lo masterizzi e lo avvii , poi scegli : prova senza installare
<gigirock> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Carlin0> sharky95, non vede proprio l'interfaccia di rete
<gigirock> sharky95, stacca il cavo e vedi se funziona wifi
<Carlin0> ne wifi e ne eth
<sharky95> mi da errori
<roby71> lo posso mettere su su USB senza preparare la usb, cioè posso mettere il file lubuntu su usb (copia e incolla) e farlo partire ?
<sharky95> non fa nessun link..
<Carlin0> roby71, hai winodows ?
<roby71> si
<Carlin0> roby71, prepara la chiavetta usb con rufus
<roby71> ok
<Carlin0> copia incolla non basta
<sharky95> non fa nessun link..
<roby71> cosa devo mettere in schema e partizine di rufus ?
<roby71> scusate ma non ci capisco niente
<gigirock> sharky95, sudo rfkill list | pastebinit
<roby71> MBR PER BIOS  O UEFI
<roby71> MBRP PER UEFI
<roby71> GPT PER UEFI ?
<Carlin0> roby71, non sappiamo le caratteristiche del tuo pc , quelle devi saperle tu
<gigirock> la prima che hai detto va bene per tutti
<roby71> ma io non so neanche cosa signfica uefi ?!?!?!
<roby71> booo
<gigirock> !uefi | roby71
<ubot-it> roby71: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<roby71> ok
<roby71> poi NTFS va bene ?
<roby71> o fat 32 ?
<roby71> o altro ?
<Carlin0> roby71, ma sei sicuro di voler passare a linux ?
<sharky95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24498288/
<roby71> PERCHE ? non ci capisco proprio niente vero ?
<roby71> mi piacerebbe almeno vedere cosa è ? insomma provarlo
<Carlin0> allora roby71 credo la via + semplice sia masterizare un dvd
<Carlin0> e provarlo da live
<roby71> ok dai quindi prendo il file .zip di lubuntu e lo masterizzo su CD ?
<Carlin0> roby71, prendi il file *.iso non zip
<Carlin0> !iso | roby71
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<roby71> ok un programma per masterizzare epoi non rompo piu le scatole ?
<roby71> grazie :-)
<Carlin0> il bot è lento
<sharky95> (se provo a connettermi alla chat di ubuntu cioè questa mi dice errore di connessione time out
<ubot-it> roby71: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> sharky95, per forza non vede l'interfaccia di rete
<sharky95> (e tra l'altro nel software center non mi trova niente )
<sharky95> ma il problema è che naviga
<sharky95> se io provo a pingare
<sharky95> pinga
<roby71> ok...grazie per adesso
<sharky95> sia il dns di google che altro
<Carlin0> sharky95, ping -c 3 google.com
<Carlin0> risponde ?
<sharky95> si
<Carlin0> bah ...
<sharky95> il file etc di prima
<sharky95> non l'ho toccato eh
<sharky95> 127.0.0.53
<sharky95> è rimasto cosi
<Carlin0> sharky95, se mi dai retta installi la 16.04 che avrà software un po + datato ma ha molti meno bug
<sharky95> dove la trovo
<sharky95> in giro c'è solo la 17
<Carlin0> inoltre la 16.04 è una LTS ed ha 5 anni di supporto
<sharky95> come faccio a vedere che software c'è sopra
<Carlin0> mentre la 17.04 solo 9 mesi
<sharky95> come faccio a vedere che software c'è sopra
<Carlin0> sharky95, 32 o 64 bit ?
<sharky95> 32
<sharky95> mi sa proprio che questa che c'è è la 16 perrchè mi fa fare l' aggiornamento alla 17
<Carlin0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Carlin0> sharky95, nel terminale scrivi lsb_release -a
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<sharky95> 17
<sharky95> ok metto la 16
<sharky95> tutto da capo oddio
<sharky95> ahaah
<sharky95> e non faccio aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> il link è li
<sharky95> giusto?
<Carlin0> falli gli aggiornamenti ma non di versione
<sharky95> e come
<sharky95> c'è sono in software e aggiornamenti
<sharky95> ma non so dove andare
<Carlin0> dopo installato intendo
<sharky95> si ma tu dcii fare apt install?
<Carlin0> sharky95, per ora installa quella poi vieni qui
<sharky95> okok
<sharky95> tanto sono in chat con altro pc
<sharky95> perchè quello non va
<sharky95> ahah
<Carlin0> hai visto il link per scaricarla ?
<sharky95> sisi la sto già facendo con rufus
<sharky95> ha finito ora
<sharky95> e sto facendo partire
<sharky95> faccio scarica gli aggiornamenti durante l' installazione?
<sharky95> e anche di 3 parti?
<Carlin0> si
<sharky95> non lo facevo mai
<Carlin0> sharky95, non criptare e non usare i repo "proposed"
<sharky95> formatto
<sharky95> tutto e stop
<Carlin0> si ma non criptare i dati che fa solo casini
<sharky95> non so manco dove si faccia
<sharky95> lascio rome?
<sharky95> o metto milan
<sharky95> ok sta installando
<sharky95> ecco una cosa, lubuntu a differenza di altre distro cosa ha in più in meno
<Carlin0> lubuntu è ubuntu con una interfaccia grafica + leggera , ma il motore è lo stesso
<rambolibero> buongiorno posso chiedere un consiglio?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rambolibero> ho scaricato ubuntuzilla per avere tutti gli aggiornamenti necessari per usare netflix, ma comunuq enon mi lascia visualizzare
<rambolibero> i tecnici sostengono ci siano aggiornamenti di firefox in conflitto
<rambolibero> di disinstallare firefox e reinstallarlo
<rambolibero> ma non vorrei fare stronzate
<Carlin0> rambolibero, dove hai preso ubuntuzilla ?
<rambolibero> https://sourceforge.net/p/ubuntuzilla/wiki/Main_Page/#installation
<Carlin0> rambolibero, non si da supporto a software proveniente al di fuori de repo ufficiali
<rambolibero> ce ne sono di repo ufficiali?
<rambolibero> io ho trovato il link sul sito di ubuntu
<rambolibero> ho dedotto quindi di ufficiali non ce ne fossero
<Carlin0> cmq rambolibero per quel software rivolgiti dove lo hai scaricato
<rambolibero> ok, scusate carissimi
<rambolibero> buona giornata!
<sharky95> un pò lunghina eh
<Carlin0> sharky95, cosa ?
<sharky95> l' install
<Carlin0> forse per gli aggiornamenti
<sharky95> ho dovuto riavviare l' installazione .-.
<sharky95> ora ha quasi fatto
<Carlin0> come mai ?
<sharky95> calo di tensione
<sharky95> muratori del cavolo
<sharky95> toccano tutto quei cosi
<demauro> ##windows
<sharky95> ehi in alto mi dice /dev/sda1: clean 124618/2395568 files,
<sharky95> che cos'e
<gigirock> e' il tuo disco che e' ripulito sharky95
<gigirock> clean
<sharky95> si ma è piantato li
<gigirock> aspe
<sharky95> non va ubuntu
<gigirock> e' acceso il led del hard disk ?
<sharky95> si
<sharky95> gira
<sharky95> non capisco perchè faccia cosi
<gigirock> sharky95, attendere prego.........
<sharky95> ahaha
<sharky95> può essere l'hdd partizionato male?
<sharky95> presumo sia legato all' hdd
<sharky95> perchè ora ho avviato lhdd con la chiavetta dietro
<sharky95> e sta partendo.. penso
<sharky95> in low graphics va
<sharky95> non mi fa mettere neanche la pass giusta                                                               senti
<sharky95> \reinstallo tutto
<sharky95> vediamo se da stesso probema
<sharky95> ora
<sharky95> si
<ggggggg> Salve a tutti, vorrei diminuire lo spazio che occupa la partizione di ubuntu, devo farlo per forza dalla live?
<enzotib> sì
<enzotib> non si può modificare una partizione montata
<roby71> buonaseraq
<gigirock> Ateq
<roby71> sono riuscito ad installare linux su usb ma da qs errore:
<roby71> THIS KERNEL REQUIRES AN X86-64 CPU BUT ONLY DETECTED AN I686 CPU
<roby71> cosa devo fare ?
<roby71> ho installato lubuntu 16.0 64 bit
<akis24> roby71: installa la versione a 32 bit e non quella a 64 bit
<roby71> e poi dici che funziona ?
<akis24> roby71:  lo dice il messaggio che hai postato hai una cpu a 32 bit
<gigirock> roby71: ma cosa hai installato?
<roby71> quella a 64 bit
<roby71> lubuntu 16.0
<roby71> 16.10
<gigirock> Ma n hai installato!
<roby71> cioe allora ho messo lubuntu su usb con refus
<akis24> ha creato una live che non si avvia a causa della cpu a 32 bit  e daglie 2
<roby71> il PC ha caricato da usb ubuntu, ho cliccato su 1 per caricare ubuntu senza installarlo
<roby71> si si grazie akis
<roby71> sono duro come pine in qs cose
<gigirock> Lol ok allora metti su usb la versione a 32 bit
<roby71> :-)
<roby71> infatti
<roby71> la sta scaricando adesso
<roby71> e rifaccio tutto da capo
<roby71> quando riusciro a carcare lubuntu dopo è come windows ?
<roby71> tutto uguale ?
<roby71> c ' un corso on line per usare linux ?
<roby71> magari con dei video ?
<roby71> grazieee
<akis24> roby71:  sono sistemi diversi scordati gli .exe ecc prova a leggere qualche guida
<roby71> dove ?
<roby71> conosci qcosa ?
<akis24> roby71: trovi tante pagine e le guide ufficiali di ubuntu sul web
<roby71> ok
<akis24> !wiki | roby71
<ubot-it> roby71: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<akis24> roby71:  http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<roby71> allora
<roby71> ho fatto tutto
<roby71> installato ubunru
<roby71> ma audio su youtube
<roby71> non funziona
<roby71> sapete perche ???
<akis24> roby71: hai provato a riprodurre altro ?
<roby71> no
<Mr_Pan> roby71, prova a seguire questa guida >> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio
<roby71> cos e finestra del terminale
<Mr_Pan> roby71, C
<Mr_Pan> roby71, CTRL +t    si aprira la finestra del terminale
<roby71> non si apre niente
<roby71> sono sul desktop favvio ctrl + t ma niente
<akis24> roby71:  ctrl+alt+t
<Mr_Pan> roby71, dal menu cerca la voce Terminale o Emulatore terminale
<roby71> ok
<Mr_Pan> ah gia avevo dimenticato ALT ... sorry
<roby71> probl risolto   grz
<roby71> serve antivurus e firewall con lubuntu ?
<akis24> roby71: non è il caso
<roby71> xche
<akis24> roby71:  il firewall è integrato nel sistema  antivirus raro incontrarne per linux salvo qualche eccezione vista la poca diffusione è la sicurezza implementata sul sistema in se stesso
<roby71> grande, grz akis
<akis24> roby71: poi se leggi capisci meglio le guide e il wiki come ti ho indicato prima  .. di nulla
<roby71> ok sicuro
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> Buonasera
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> Anyone's here?
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> . .. . .... ..
<cristian_c> !english | Neu|20M4nc3|2
<ubot-it> Neu|20M4nc3|2: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> Avrei bisogno di aiuto comn
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> con le partizioni
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Neu|20M4nc3|2
<ubot-it> Neu|20M4nc3|2: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> vorrei sottoporre alla Vs.attenzione un problema che ho con Gparted
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Neu|20M4nc3|2
<ubot-it> Neu|20M4nc3|2: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> scrivevp altrove
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> http://imgur.com/a/umnuV
<cristian_c> Neu|20M4nc3|2: ?
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> sepoteste dare un occhiata
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> sono le partizioni del mio disco
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> il problema: giorni fa ho tentato di intallare Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS spuntando la crittografia del disco in fase di installazione...
<cristian_c> Neu|20M4nc3|2: cosa c'è di non chiaro in 'formula la domanda, tutta su una riga in modo che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità'?
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> chiedo vebia christian, il punto è che non riesco a formulare una singola domanda
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> o se proprio devo ridurre...cosa vuol dire quella chiave in corrispondenza di alucne partizioni?^
<cristian_c> Neu|20M4nc3|2: magari spiega il tipo di problema
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> ecco appunto, è proprio quello che cercavo di fare...
<cristian_c> se hai 'realmente' necessità di supporto
<cristian_c> a ubuntu
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> giuro
<Carlin0> Neu|20M4nc3|2, ma perchè devi crittografare la partizione ? hai segreti così terribili da custodire ?
<cristian_c> Neu|20M4nc3|2: magari spiega il tipo di problema
<cristian_c> piuttosto che riempire inutilmente il log
<Carlin0> cmq Neu|20M4nc3|2 le partizioni non hanno nulla di strano
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> ok spiego: ho installato Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS una prima volta, spuntando erroneamente l'opzione relativa la crittografia e scegliendo l'opzione automatica circa le partizioni
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> inutile dirvi che ho dovuto reinstallare Ubuntu in quanto in fase di avvio mi veniva richiesta la password relativamente la crittografia ma non c'era alcuna possibilità di inserirle
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> detto questo ho reinstallato ubuntu scegliendo l'opzione tipo rimuovi e reinstalla
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> e quello in foto è il risultatp
<Carlin0> eh si Neu|20M4nc3|2 ma il problema quale sarebbe ?
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> ora mi chiedo: perchè appaiono delle chiavi in corrispondeza delle  partizioni?
<Carlin0> perchè sono montate
<cristian_c> Neu|20M4nc3|2: magari spiega il tipo di problema
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> avendo reinstallato ubuntu rimuovendo le precedenti installazioni, non mi spiego il perchè appaiano ancora chiavi in corrisponde za delle partizioni..
<cristian_c> vol. 3
<Carlin0> Neu|20M4nc3|2, quel simbolo della chiave significa solo che la partizione è montata ( in uso) e nulla di +
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> e scusami perchè non compare in corrisdpondenza del NTFS dove cè Winzoz7?
<Carlin0> Neu|20M4nc3|2, stai usando windows ?
<cristian_c> Neu|20M4nc3|2: a parte che si chiama windows, hai un problema specifico con ubuntu?
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> dual boot
<Carlin0> Neu|20M4nc3|2, sei italiano ?
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> Si vabbè era per fare ironia winzoz come zozzo....
<Carlin0> rileggi cosa ti ho scritto
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> yes I am
<Carlin0> parli inglese ma capisci poco l'italiano ...
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> dici?
<cristian_c> Neu|20M4nc3|2: questo è un canale tecnico di supporto, non so se ti rendi conto...
<cristian_c> l'ironia lasciala ad altri contesti/situazioni
<Carlin0> 20:09:12<Carlin0> Neu|20M4nc3|2, quel simbolo della chiave significa solo che la partizione è montata ( in uso) e nulla di +
<cristian_c> Neu|20M4nc3|2: a parte che si chiama windows, hai un problema specifico con ubuntu?
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> ok e quindi chiedo, se la chiave indica una partizione montata perchè non c'è in corrispondenza dell'NTFS?
<Carlin0> 20:10:18<Carlin0> Neu|20M4nc3|2, stai usando windows ?
<cristian_c> delle 20:10, considerando che dalle 19:58 che ancora non c'è una vera richiesta di supporto
<Carlin0> quindi leggi ...
<cristian_c> Carlin0: per favore
<cristian_c> l'utente è impossibilitato a rispondere
<cristian_c> o non ne ha la minima intenzione
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> vorrebbe dire che se stessi usando windows quelle chiavi comparirebbero in corrispondenza dell'NTFS?
<cristian_c> Neu|20M4nc3|2: hai altre domande?
<Carlin0> sarebbe in uso windows esatto
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> bene scusate, non ho nessuna intenzione di farvi perdere tempo ma inutile dire che magari quello che per voi è scontato per altri potrebber essere una rivelazione
<cristian_c> Neu|20M4nc3|2: le partizioni sono così contrassegnate se montate, in accesso almeno in lettura
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> ok, grazie 1000!
<cristian_c> !gparted | Neu|20M4nc3|2 per ulteriori informazioni fai riferimento a
<ubot-it> Neu|20M4nc3|2 per ulteriori informazioni fai riferimento a: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> tutto qui e comunque vivoglio bene
<cristian_c> nonché a http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/Partizioni
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> grandi! spero sempre di poter contare su di voi..ad maiora! ad astra!!!!
<cristian_c> !chat | è irrilevante, Neu|20M4nc3|2
<Neu|20M4nc3|2> a presto
<ubot-it> è irrilevante, Neu|20M4nc3|2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Paoletto> Salve. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con un problema?
<Paoletto> ???
<Paoletto> HEi?
<nmlss> Ciao a tutti, credo di avere un problema hardware all'antenna del wifi del mio pc, quando lo sposto in certi punti perde il segnale, si disconnette e non si riconnette più, addirittura se spengo e riaccendo il wifi non vede nessuna rete.. Riavviando il pc riesco a riconnettermi come prima.. Ora, non sono sicuro che sia un problema hardware, voi che
<nmlss>  ne dite?
<nmlss> Ci sarebbe anche qualche comando da terminale per fare una sorta di riavvio della scheda di rete, così da evitare di riavviare sempre il pc?
<cristian_c> nmlss: non hai specificato la versione di ubuntu, né le caratteristiche della macchina in tuo possesso
<nmlss> Scusate, la 14.04
<nmlss> Il pc ha una normale scheda di rete integrata
<nmlss> È un po' vecchio, per questo ho pensato a un'usura dell'antenna, però sinceramente mi sembra eccessivo dopo 5 anni di vita
<cristian_c> nmlss: in live il wifi è stabile?
<cristian_c> nmlss: è un difetto che si è manifestato improvvisamente?
<nmlss> Sì, da qualche settimana
<nmlss> Non ho provato la live
<cristian_c> nmlss: hai installato la 14.04 senza prima testarla in live?
<nmlss> No l'ho testata, ma è da circa due anni che ho questa versione, non mi aveva mai dato problemi
<cristian_c> nmlss: sei in dual boot?
<nmlss> Sì, in un'altra partizione ho windows 7
<nmlss> Ma non lo uso praticamente mai
<cristian_c> nmlss: quindi non hai ancora verificato se il difetto si manifesta anche su windiows?
<EtherNet> cia
<EtherNet> Ciao
<nmlss> No, non ho provato, non ci avevo pensato
<cristian_c> nmlss: prova tranquillamenre
<cristian_c> *tranquillamente
<cristian_c> e successivamente anche in live
<nmlss> Ma cosa pensi del fatto che riavviando il pc, anche nello stesso punto in cui ho perso la connessione, il wifi torna a funzionare benissimo?
<nmlss> Io credo che sia perchè riavviando il pc viene riavviata anche la scheda di rete
<nmlss> Però non sono riuscito a trovare un comando per farlo da terminale senza riavviare il pc
<cristian_c> nmlss: difetti perfettamente identici possono avere diverse spiegazioni
<cristian_c> nmlss: senza ino a disposizione, possiamo solo girarci i pollici
<cristian_c> *info
<nmlss> Provo a vedere cosa succede su windows allora
<cristian_c> nmlss: perfetto
<cristian_c> e anche in live 14.04
<nmlss> Ok grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-03
<teo93> Salve a tutti,
<teo93> Stamattina ho fatto gli aggiornamenti consigliati da ubuntu (uso il 16.04)
<teo93> Al riavvio non si connette più al WiFi
<teo93> Non vede più nessuna rete
<teo93> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<teo93> Neanche l audio
<teo93> E non mi cambia la risoluzione
<Carmelita> Buongiorno!
<Carmelita> come si fa a verificare la repository di terze parti? Che significa?
<Carmelita> AIUTOOOOO !!!
<Carmelita> apro il terminale. e poi?
<ryuujin> Carmelita: puoi attivarle anche dal gestore grafico
<ryuujin> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Ubuntu
<ryuujin> Carmelita: senza dover aprire il terminale.
<ryuujin>  Sistema → Amministrazione → Sorgenti software e quindi Software di terze parti.
<Carmelita> sono proprio una principiante. non ho capito. scusami
<Mr_Pan> Carmelita, fai la tua domanda e qualcuno rispondera
<ryuujin> Carmelita: hai provato a consultare questa guida? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Ubuntu
<Guest76819> ragazzi mi passate xubuntu  formato per chiavetta
<kiko1> ciao a tutti
<kiko1> ho appena installato ubuntu in una partizione del mio pc
<kiko1> ma al riavvio parte il grub
<kiko1> scelgo ubuntu
<kiko1> ma poi mi viene una schermata tutta viola
<kiko1> e basta
<kiko1> cosa posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, senza richiesta di utente/password  ?
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<kiko1> no no
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<kiko1> io clicco avvia ubuntu
<kiko1> e poi nulla
<kiko1> in questo momento sono in winduws10
<kiko1> ho appena installato ubuntu in una partizione del pc
<kiko1> e l'installazione è andata bene
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, come hai instalalto  ?
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, dettagli sul tipo di pc
<kiko1> con il dvd
<Bender> ciao, scusate . qual'è il nome esato del canale chat per ubuntu??
<kiko1> il pc è MSI GE62 6QD Apache pro
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, quindi hw nuovo
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, hai scaricato la versione 64 bit  ?
<kiko1> si
<kiko1> il 16.10
<kiko1> ho provato il 17.04 ma non ho nemmeno raggiunto la schermata di prova
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, gaming pc ...
<kiko1> si
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, hai provato prima in live  ? per vedere se tutto andava...
<deborah2018> per gaming pc va bene ubuntu
<deborah2018> 32 bit o 64 bit
<Mr_Pan> deborah2018, se il pc e´ 64 bit usa ubuntu 64 bit
<kiko1> sinceramente fino al mese scorso avevo ubuntu su questo pc
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, ook e cosa é successo   ?
<kiko1> lo ho avuto per 5 o 6 mesi
<kiko1> poi un giorno in accensione arrivavo fino al login e poi
<kiko1> dopo aver inserito user e password non andava più avanti e continuava con la schermata del login
<kiko1> quindi ho deciso di reinstallarlo
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, sembra un problema di driver nvidia ho trovato un paio di post passo-passo ... non ho il tempo di leggerli .. te li linko  e vedi tu come va
<Mr_Pan> nel caso ripassa
<kiko1> quando ho installato ubuntu la volta scorsa ricordo che andava in conflitto con la scheda grafica
<Mr_Pan> kiko1,    https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2344001      https://askubuntu.com/questions/692673/getting-ubuntu-working-properly-on-msi-ge62-6qf
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, si il problema é tutto li
<kiko1> ricordo che in accensione dovevo scrivere un qualcosa al grub ma non ricordo quale parola e dove metterla
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, leggi il primo post é li la soluzione
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, devi modificare il grub all avvio
<kiko1> per eseguire i consigli del primo post dovrei perlomeno essere dentro ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, no
<kiko1> e come allora? non ho il prompt dei comandi
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, all avvio tieni premuto shift ti apparira il menu di grub , premi  il tasto 'e'  (edit)  e aggiungi nomodeset nel grub  e prosegui con l avvio
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, cosi dovrebbe avviarsi poi dovrai fare le modifiche definitive
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, purtroppo e' un modello "complicato" ...
<kiko1> dove devo scrivere nomodeset nel grub?
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, leggi la guida che ti ho linkato lo dice chiaramente
<kiko1> reboot again with nomodeset
<kiko1> ma non specifica bene in quele delle numerose righe io lo debba scrivere
<kiko1> comunque ora provo
<kiko1> rieccomi
<kiko1> ho scritto nomodeset al posto di quiet splash come all'avvio del live del cd ma non è successo nulla
<kiko1> molto probabilmente ho sbagliato riga
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, non andava al posto di ma dopi di quiet splash ...
<Mr_Pan> *dopo di
<kiko1> aspetta
<kiko1> in quella riga c'è scritto quiet splash e poi qualcos'altro che non ricordo
<kiko1> prima di andare a capo linea
<kiko1> quindi devo scrivere nomodeset a fine riga e lasciare tutto invariato?
<Mr_Pan> si
<kiko1> ok riprovo
<kiko1> linux  /boot/vmlinuz-4.8.0-51-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=9d45cc0a-bdd0-410f-af63-541b0c0e8af7 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
<kiko1> questa è la riga ove ho scritto nomodeset alla fine
<kiko1> ma non è partito
<die> salve vorrei entrare nel mondo linux e vorrei provare prima su una macchina più datata
<die> è di 1 GB di ram
<die> cosa mi consiglia di installare?
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, la linea é corretta ... una volta inserita la modifica non devi riavviare ... devi dare CTRL+X e proseguire con il boot
<Mr_Pan> die, con quel quantitativo di RAM ti consiglo solo Lubuntu
<die> va bene grazie mille.. la 16.10 va bene?
<Mr_Pan> die, si
<die> va bene grazie mille e arrivederci!!!!
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, quella modifica che inserisci é temporanea e se riavvii va persa
<die> e non lo posso installare normalmente?
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, inserisci nomodeset appena dopo splash e prima di $vt....
<Mr_Pan> die, meglio prima provare in live
<die> io lo vorrei installare in maniera definitiva in modo da poterlo utilizzare per un mesetto
<Mr_Pan> die, prova senza installare nel menu avvio
<Mr_Pan> die, successivamente si potra procedeere all'installazione completa
<die> va bene va bene
<die> grazie ancora
<kiko1> ok ma io non ho mai riavviato ho sempre premuto f10 dopo la modifica
<kiko1> ok ora provo con il CTRL-X
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, F10 ?!?!   CTRL+X per fare il boot ....
<kiko1> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<kiko1> ora sono in ubuntu
<kiko1> ora devo mettere a posto la scheda grafica
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, bastava leggere ...
<kiko1> grazie......................
<kiko1> ora senza tante installazioni
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, i link che ti ho inviato li c'era la guida per i driver nvidia
<kiko1> no aspetta
<kiko1> ricordo che senza tante installazioni
<kiko1> dovrei solo consentire ad ubuntu di poter usufruire della scheda grafica di propriet'
<kiko1> proprieta-
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, il tuo pc monta due skede grafica l'integrata e la discreta della Nvidia
<kiko1> ma non ricordo la schermata di gestione della scheda grafica
<Mr_Pan> ma a quanto ho letto l'integrata crasha quindi devi per forza configurare la Nvidia con i driver
<kiko1> la volta scorsa ho solo cliccato Nvidia in una schermata che non ricordato
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, driver aggiuntivi dal menu ... se li trova clicca e installali
<kiko1> sono in questo momento in ubuntu software
<kiko1> e sto tentando di installare nvidia
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, NO!
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, [15:46:54] <Mr_Pan> kiko1, driver aggiuntivi dal menu ... se li trova clicca e installali 
<kiko1> avevi ragione
<kiko1> la schermata che cercavo era proprio quella
<Mr_Pan> kiko1, ma va ?!?
<Paoletto> Salve!
<Paoletto> per favore, qualcuno può aiutarmi!?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Paoletto
<ubot-it> Paoletto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<enry> aggiornare kubuntu 16.10 alla 17.04 da terminale
<Carlin0> enry, la 17.04 presenta parecchi problemi fossi in te aspetterei ad aggiornare
<enry> ma esiste il comando per aggiornare da terminale
<Carlin0> sudo do-release-upgrade
<enry> grazie aspettero'
<kiko1> sono di nuovo io
<kiko1> grazie
<kiko1> ho riacceso il pc con ubuntu
<kiko1> e va tutto bene
<Carlin0> !chat | kiko1
<ubot-it> kiko1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kiko1> buona giornata Mr_Pan
<David77> Buon pomeriggio a tutti! E' possibile passare da lubuntu 16.04 a ubuntu 16.04 senza dover formattare e perdere i dati? grazie
<Carlin0> David77, basta che installi il de
<David77> Carlin0 quindi basta installare ubuntu-desktop ?
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<David77> Carlin0 quindi sudo apt install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop ?
<Carlin0> David77, leggi la guida
<David77> Carlin0 infatti l'ho letto su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Installazione#Installazione_minimale_di_Unity
<David77> è corretta?
<Carlin0> credo proprio di si ...
<David77> Carlin0 infatti leggevo "Questa soluzione può risultare utile se si ha installato un sistema minimale, oppure se si desidera installare Unity in una derivata senza aggiungervi i software specifici di Ubuntu". Oppure posso anche "Installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop con le relative dipendenze. "per avere quella completa e scegliere al login l'ambiente grafico Unity?
<David77> cosa consigli?
<Carlin0> che ne so David77 io uso xfce o lxde a me unity non piace
<Carlin0> cmq al login sceglierai tra unity e lxde
<bobbalob> we
<steve011> quando insta
<steve011> quando installo ubuntu nell'hard disk e poi riavvio mi dice che manca il file grub.
<steve011> scusate comunque ciao è che è importante
<steve011> grazie a tutti che bel aiuto
<David77> steve011: spiega come lo hai installato ubuntu ed esattamente quale è il messaggio
<David77> Carlin0 anche a me non piace un gran chè unity 3d (meglio il 2d) ma ho dei problemi con i menù di libreoffice con lubuntu. ma forse è un problema che si risolve in maniera diversa da installare unity?
<gigirock> David77: gnome è ultima moda
<David77> gigirock: quindi consigli, come opzione al login, meglio installare ubuntu-gnome-desktop ?
<gigirock> David77: ma quale è il problema con i menù ?
<David77> gigirock: passando il mouse sul menù, esempio di writer, viene in neretto, sovrascritto o colorato quasi illeggibile
<gigirock> Ah ma solo con libreoffice ?
<David77> si
<David77> appena installato perchè abiword non mi faceva leggere un odt
<gigirock>   Allora dai un bel update upgrade e poi reboot e vediamo se continua il problema
<gigirock> David77: hai schede video particolari?
<David77> gigirock: infatti pensavo di riavviare. non ci sono aggiornamenti disponibili al momento. l'ultimo è stato oggi libicu55 (versione 55.1-7ubuntu0.1)
<David77> gigirock: un portatile con Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<David77> attualmente su lubuntu 16.04
<gigirock> Shutdown -r now David77
<Flaudo> Aiuto, per favore ho un disperato bisogno di aiuto!
<David77> gigirock: si lo so ma in questo momento non posso riavviare, ma appena lo faccio vedo se si è risolto senza dover installare de gnome o unity. grazie
<Flaudo> In pratica ho messo ubuntu su una pennetta usb. Quando prova ad eseguirsi il sistema operativo si apre una schermata tipo prompt dei comandi e ci sono dei messaggi di errore. Come mai?
<David77> Flaudo: "ci sono dei messaggi di errore": quali?
<Flaudo> Guarda non è facile elencarli
<f843d0> Eh, immagina risolverli
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Flaudo> cioè non mi ricordo proprio. Ma ho provato a rifarlo ma purtroppo adesso da sempre questo messaggio di errore
<Flaudo> non mi fa nemmeno più scegliere la lingua
<Mr_Pan> Flaudo, fai una foto con il cellulare e inviala su imgur
<Mr_Pan> !imgur
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imgur'
<f843d0> !image
<David77> Flaudo: questo messaggio quale?
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Flaudo> va bene, a tra poco
<Flaudo> vi invio una foto su imgur
<Flaudo> a tra poco!
<Faudo> Eccomi qui, sono quello di prima
<Faudo> ora vi invio la foto
<Faudo> Scusate per il disturbo, ma purtroppo è un problema che persiste e non riesco a risolverlo
<Faudo> http://imgur.com/a/UDI4k
<Faudo> ecco qui
<f843d0> Faudo: problemi con i nouveau, driver video open per Nvidia
<Faudo> Capisco e cosa dovrei fare per risolvere questa cosa?
<f843d0> Faudo: stai provando a far partire un supporto all'installazione?
<Faudo> nope
<Faudo> io ubuntu non l'ho mai utilizzato, quindi non so proprio cosa fare...
<f843d0> Faudo: intendo, la chiavetta, l'hai fatta con il fine di installare Ubuntu?
<Faudo> certo!
<Faudo> oppure anche di eseguirlo senza installarlo
<f843d0> Faudo: non è una risposta scontata. Non avendolo specificato, potevi anche aver realizzato un supporto "solo per live"
<f843d0> Faudo: prova a specificare nomodeset come opzione al boot
<Faudo> Capisco. Chiedo scusa per la mia cattiva risposta non dettagliata
<Faudo> in pratica io accedo al boot. Una volta che accedo cosa dovrei fare?
<f843d0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<f843d0> Tu devi provare ad avviare con il parametro nomodeset
<Faudo> Quindi, quando viene mostrata la seguente schermata devo premere un tasto qualsiasi? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=schermata_iniziale.png
<f843d0> Faudo: basta leggere
<Faudo> sto leggendo. Ma il comando nomodeset dove lo dovrei aggiungere?
<Faudo> Vedrò... sto vedendo scusa, ho sbagliato
<Faudo> perdonami
<f843d0> Faudo: sveglia, e leggi tutta quella pagina, e non intasare il log con considerazioni inutili, grazie
<Faudo> va bene, però si calmi. Sono qui per avere supporto, non per essere criticato, grazie
<f843d0> !chat | Faudo
<ubot-it> Faudo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Faudo> In verità io ho bisogno del supporto di ubuntu. Ora proverò un po a fare come viene mostrato nella guida. Grazie per il vostro aiuto. A dopo e speriamo che il tutto funzioni alla perfezione!
<David77> sapete se ubuntu-support-status non funziona sulle derivate (come xubuntu 14.04 o lubuntu 16.04) ma solamente su ubuntu?
<David77> mi da errore su 3 pc diversi
<David77> per correttezza e per dare la segnalazione, ho sempre inviato la segnalazione crash di ubuntu-support-status
<Faudo> Ciao. Ubuntu finalmente funziona. Però c'è un problema. Non si connette alla rete. Come mai?
<Faudo> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<David77> Faudo: non sei su ubuntu adesso? rete intendi internet?
<Faudo> Adesso sto scrivendo dal telefono. Si, intendo la rete internet
<Faudo> Dice : Disconnesso, si è ora fuori rete. Rete senza fili
<David77> Faudo: ma le vedi le reti wifi? che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Faudo> Si si la vedo. Ho l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<Faudo> Carica per connettersi ma purtroppo non si connette
<Faudo> Io comunque non ho installato ubuntu. L'ho avviato senza installarlo
<Faudo> Il nome utente predefinito dell'account ubuntu quale è?
<Giucal> Ciao a tutti, scusate, qualcuno può aiutarmi? Mi da un errore nell'installazione di Ubuntu e non riesco a concluderla...
<Giucal> Qualche buon uomo può aiutarmi?
<David77> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<teo93> Salve a tutti,
<teo93> Uso ubuntu 16.04 da poco e sono in procinto di comprarmi un hard disk esterno qualcuno mi sa dare un consiglio di quale prendere (da 1tb) per non incorrere in problemi di compatibilità
<Carlin0> mai visti problemi di compatibilità coi dischi
<teo93> Anche se formattati in NTFS?
<Carlin0> no
<teo93> Ok grazie mille
<Giucal> Scusate, io ho un MacBook con Mac Os X 10.5.8, datato, Leopard è troppo vecchio e non riesco a navigare con Safari, non più aggiornabile. Ho poi Vista come secondo sistema operativo ma lasciamo stare... Ho creato il DVD di installazione dell'ultima versione di Ubuntu, ma mi dà un errore inaspettato (traducendo brutalmente...), poi altri a ripetizio
<Giucal> ne, molto simili, circa cinque, clicco comunque su CONTINUE ma non finisce l'installazione. Come posso fare?
<Carlin0> Giucal, per iniziare se l'hardware è vecchio forse è meglio lubuntu
<Carlin0> Giucal, che supporto usi per installare ? dvd o usb ? che versione installi ?
<Giucal> Con usb è stato un incubo perchè non lo vede all'accensione, ho provato poi con dvd
<Carlin0> con che programma hai preparato la chiavetta ? e  (ripeto) che versione di ubuntu ?
<Giucal> Lubuntu dove posso trovarlo?
<Giucal> Versione 17.04 credo
<Giucal> Ho masterizzato l'immagine iso con CDBunerXP
<Carlin0> Giucal, prepara la chiavetta con rufus
<Carlin0> aspàè ti cerco il link per lubuntu
<Giucal> Già fatto, ma all'avvio non vede la chiavetta
<Giucal> non ha bios e non riesco a dirgli di avviare da chiavetta
<Carlin0> Giucal, e allora usa un dvd
<Giucal> Si infatti, ma mi da gli errori che vi ho detto
<Giucal> Non saprei proprio
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> Giucal http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<Giucal> Grazie Carlin0
<deborah2018> raga ci sono donne come me stasera qui
<deborah2018> giusto per chiedere una consulenza femminile
<deborah2018> su ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> deborah2018, direi che non ce ne sono ..
<deborah2018> ma ce ne sono in italia
<cristian_c> deborah2018: e quale sarebbe la differenza?
<cristian_c> in termini di supporto
<alviro> wireshark, dal gestore pacchetti non risulta installato, infatti se da terminale digito "sudo apt-get remove wireshark" ottengo "Il pacchetto "wireshark" non è installato e quindi non è stato rimosso"
<alviro> però se da terminale digito "wireshark" il programma parte
<f843d0> alviro: lo avrai installato a mano
<cristian_c> alviro: apri un terminale
<f843d0> alviro: se non si fa utilizzo di pacchetti, il sistema gestore dei pacchetti, guarda caso, non lo trova
<cristian_c> alviro: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<alviro> a mano intendi senza .deb?
<alviro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24507051/
<cristian_c> alviro: dopodiché, digita: apt-cache policy wireshark | pastebinit
<deborah2018> potere alle donne
<alviro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24507072/
<Mr_Pan> deborah2018, trolli ???
<Mr_Pan> [21:24:59] <*aka> Nick(s): anon_20883, deborah2018, deborahromana, deborahromana201, giuseppina, ubuntufaschifo
<cristian_c> deborah2018: con tutto il rispetto, questo è un canale di supporto
<cristian_c> deborah2018: hai domande di supporto tecnico a cui noi comuni mortali siamo in grado di rispondere?
<cristian_c> alviro: non è installato, ma è disponibile nei repository
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<cristian_c> alviro: sempre che tu stia utilizzando 17.04
<alviro> cristian_c: si 17.04 ma il programma parte, quindi c'è ancora
<cristian_c> alviro: beh: dpkg -l | grep wireshark | pastebinit
<alviro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24507086/
<deborah2018> mi state contollando ip vedo
<cristian_c> alviro: hai una configurazione residua di libwireshark-data
<cristian_c> alviro: which wireshark | pastebinit
<alviro> la versione che parte è la 2.0.1 di wireshark
<alviro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24507091/
<cristian_c> alviro: quindi hai installato wireshark con altri metodi
<cristian_c> e non dai repository e neanche da pacchetto deb
<alviro> probabilmente direttamente da sorgente
<cristian_c> alviro: perché? Non sai come hai installato il programma?
<cristian_c> ma l'hai installato tu?
<alviro> si , l'ho compilato da sorgente
<alviro> per svere l'ultima versione che non era ancora presente nei repo, ed in italiano
<cristian_c> 1:16] <alviro> wireshark, dal gestore pacchetti non risulta installato, infatti se da terminale digito "sudo apt-get remove wireshark" ottengo "Il pacchetto "wireshark" non è installato e quindi non è stato rimosso"
<cristian_c> [21:17] <alviro> però se da terminale digito "wireshark" il programma parte
<cristian_c> hai esordito così
<alviro> yes, volevo eliminarlo per l'attuale versione che è più avanti
<f843d0> alviro: e allora ti devi spostare da dove hai compilato, e sperare ci sia make clean
<alviro> allora , make clean non c'è , e nessun file  uninstall
<alviro> pigliare tutta la cartella e cestinarla non mi risolve il problema
<f843d0> alviro: no, per niente, faresti il danno migliore che puoi fare
<f843d0> alviro: pwd | pastebinit
<cristian_c> alviro: perché compilarlo da sorgenti?
<cristianc> voglio vedere se ora usate il mio ip
<alviro> all'epoca dal sito c'era una versione migliore, tutta in italiano
<cristianc> no e che ora anche mi controlli il mio ip no puoi ora vero
<cristianc> ci siete oppure no
<cristianc> ce nessuno oppure no
<alviro> vado a controllare su un altro pc dove ho lo stesso programma
<alviro> torno subito
<f843d0> E i comandi li lasciamo al vento...
<f843d0> Andiamo a controllare su un altro PC, non avendo ancora capito una mazza di come funzionano i sistemi operativi GNU/Linux, che sicuramente ce la faremo
<alviro> ok, sono andato a vedere, anche li non c'è traccia di make clean
<alviro> ho trovato solo questo file "uninstall.nsi", ma non so come si usa
<cristian_c> alviro: ci sarò un readme nella directory dei sorgenti
<cristian_c> alviro: in ogni caso, stiano andando abbanstanza offtopic
<alviro> sto cercando
<alviro> ok
<cristian_c> ti pregherei di spostart nel canale non di supporto
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alviro> risolto
<cristian_c> alviro: spiega anche come
<cristian_c> ormai
<alviro> sudo make uninstall
<alviro> nella cartella del programma
<alviro> disinstallato!
<cristian_c> benissimo
<cristian_c> alviro: appunto se il makefile ha l'opzione uninstall, è una buona cosa
<cristian_c> non sempre è così
<alviro> nella cartella ho cercato un file uninstall , ma nulla,
<alviro> ma il comando ha funzionato lo stesso
<cristian_c> alviro: ma ti faccio notare, che la lingua italiana in wireshark
<cristian_c> è installabile a parte
<cristian_c> non serve una versione 'migliore' o 'più nuova'
<alviro> si, era soprattutto per provare ad installare da sorgente l'ultima versione, perché dai repo il programma mi dava problemi
<cristian_c> alviro: al che , i programmi in forma sorgente, possono essere installati in modo del tutto separato
<cristian_c> e inscritti in una determinata posizione, piuttosto che sparsi in giro per l'intero filesystem
<alviro> in effetti non sono molto  pratico , solo raramente uso i sorgenti.
<sharky95> ciao a tutti ho linux mint 17.2 ho un problema con l' installazione delle app
<sharky95> di preciso non riesco ad installare chromium
<cristian_c> alviro: bene, ti suggerisco la guida definitiva sul wiki di ubuntu, rispetto all'installazione da sorgenti
<cristian_c> e rispettivo man
<cristian_c> !src
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'src'
<cristian_c> !buntu
<ubot-it> Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<cristian_c> sharky95: ubuntu non è linux mint ;)
<sharky95> quindi_
<sharky95> ops
<sharky95> scusate
<sharky95> pensavo di essere in libera
<sharky95> sorry
<alviro> ok, la rileggerò, grazie a tutti, in un modo e nell'altro ogni volta che entro qui risolvo sempre.
<cristian_c> sharky95: magari rivolgiti alle risorse mint
<cristian_c> alviro: di niente
<marcy> salve
<marcy> non riesco a capire una cosa sul mio bluetooth
<marcy> il bluetooth con Ubuntu mi associa il cellulare solo come Sorgente Audio e non come trasferimento di file
<gigirock> marcy, ma il cello e' android ?
<marcy> sì
<marcy> Samsung Galaxy Neo
<gigirock> non puoi usare airdroid ?
<marcy> per Ubuntu è solo una sorgente Audio o un Modem :-(
<marcy> Ma io volevo inviare dei file dal cellulare (android) al Pc (ubuntu) senza dover usare il cavo
<Chiara95> Buonasera, vi scrivo per chiedervi riguardo a un problema emerso nella riproduzione di file video e audio. Quando tento di riprodurre un file audio il lettore multimediale mi chiede di installare dei plugin aggiuntivi; quando accetto di far partire l'installazione non sembra accadere nulla e anche riavviando il computer il problema si ripresenta id
<Chiara95> entico... la mia connessione internet è attiva e questo mi accade con ogni formato di file multimediale che tento di aprire (mp4, avi, mp3, mkv, ecc). Che suggerite? Grazie molte :-)
<gigirock> marcy, airdroid lo fa via wifi
<marcy> a, davvero?
<gigirock> Chiara95, se usi vlc ti togli meta' di quei problemi....
<marcy> Chiara95, hai provato con altri programmi? Io ne ho tipo 3 o 4
<gigirock> marcy, ne basta 1 dai
<gigirock> marcy gugol play airdroid ...
<gigirock> Chiara95, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<Chiara95> in realtà non ho provato, grazie per il suggerimento. Mi chiedo tuttavia perché da un giorno con l'altro il lettore multimediale di default non debba più funzionare. In ogni caso provo subito vlc
<Chiara95> 16.04, 64 bit
<gigirock> Chiara95, ci sono domande a cui neanche Carlin0 sa dare risposta
<marcy> beh io li avevo installati molti proprio per evitare problemi. io ho Totem, VLC, Gnome Media Player, Mpv media Player
<gigirock> Chiara95, installa vlc e poi lo imposti come default
<Carlin0> vlc funziona su tutto
<Chiara95> Ok grazie mille!
<marcy> perché dovrei usare google play per trasferire delle foto?
<gigirock> marcy, per installare airdroid ti serve gugolplay
<Carlin0> marcy il cavo è così comodo
<marcy> installare Android su Ubuntu?
<marcy> lo so bene che il cavo è comodo ma mi da fastidio che ubuntu non mi riconosca il cellulare per trasferire i file via bluetooth
<gigirock> marcy, daaaai devi installare airdroid sul cello poi via ubuntu lo vedi e trasferisci i file
<marcy> ah Airdoid, avevo letto Android
<Chiara95> Scusate, mi si sta presentando più di un altro problema, approfitto della vostra pazienza finché non mi mandate a quel paese.... il terminale mi restituisce questo errore:E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<Chiara95> il mio pc non sta facendo assolutamente nulla in questo momento fuorché comunicare con voi tramite questa chat, almeno non che io ne sia consapevole
<Carlin0> Chiara95, se installi da terminale chiudi software center e altre cose simili aperte
<gigirock> Chiara95, eh
<Carlin0> tipo gestore pacchetti
<Chiara95> software center è un'altra cosa che non riesco a controllare, non c'è pericolo che stia aperto dal momento che crasha due secondi dopo che lo apro ogni volta
<Chiara95> è tutto chiuso dal mio punto di vista
<Carlin0> USC Ubuntu Software Center è una chiavica
<gigirock> tanto che l'hanno chiuso
<Chiara95> @Carlin0 di questo me ne ero accorta
<Carlin0> Chiara95, e quando ti avrebbe dato quel msg di errore ?
<marcy> Airdroid l'ho installato, subito disinstallato. troppo complesso
<gigirock> Chiara95, dal terminale sudo ps -ea | grep apt
<Chiara95> me lo dà qualunque cosa io tenti di fare praticamente, ho tentato di installare vlc e poi per vedere se il problema persistesse ho provato a fare update
<Carlin0> Chiara95, gestore pacchetti è chiuso ?
<Chiara95> https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hkM4gRp15F7
<Chiara95> scusate
<Chiara95> Carlin0 si
<Carlin0> Chiara95, che ubuntu è?
<gigirock> Chiara95, sudo killall apt-get
<Chiara95> 16.04, 64 bit
<Chiara95> @gigirock fatto, il problema persiste
<gigirock> marcy, allora lancia o installa blueman e vedi cosa ne cavi
<Carlin0> Chiara95, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Carlin0> Chiaro95, metti in paste
<Chiara95> ehm tradotto?
<Carlin0> dai quel comando al terminale (copia incolla) e metti quello che esce come hai fatto prima
<Chiara95> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPlpXVxOPiG
<marcy> e' già installato blueman
<marcy> è proprio quello che mi da problemi
<Carlin0> Chiara95, se dai sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> va o da problemi ?
<gigirock> marcy, cmq esiste la probabilita' che il profilo "trasferimento file" non funzioni in ubuntu per quel telefono
<Chiara95> Carlin0 sembra sia andato
<marcy> il plugin TransferService non si può abilitare perché da errori
<gigirock> marcy, interessante caro Watson.... e che errori ?
<Carlin0> Chiara95, allora era solo un problema momentaneo
<marcy> un sacco di errori su python
<Chiara95> Grazie mille!
<Chiara95> ora in effetti sembra andare...
<marcy> bus.py
<gigirock> Chiara95, usc spesso non si chiude
<Chiara95> cos'è usc?
<Chiara95> so che sembro stupida ma non sono per niente pratica del linguaggio
<Carlin0> usc = ubuntu software center
<Chiara95> ah ok :-)
<marcy> non posso copiare gli errori perché sono troppi e non mi fa re copia-incolla
<cristian_c> marcy: su quale ubuntu?
<gigirock> marcy, ma come fai ad abilitare il plugin ?
<marcy> destro sull'icona Bluetooth-Plugin. Ma TransferServices non si può abilitare. Uso Ubuntu Mate 17.04 64bit ma questo tipo di problema lo avevo anche con Ubuntu 16.10
<marcy> il Bluetooth è un Atlantis, il mio PC ne era sprovvisto
<gigirock> marcy, ok obexftp
<gigirock>  gnome-user-share
<gigirock> obexpushd
<gigirock> obexfs
<gigirock>  obex-data-server
<Carlin0> great gigi
<marcy> cosa ? quele devo installare ?
<gigirock> eh c'erano dei cr lf nella lista
<marcy> gigi, non ho capito cosa devo installare
<marcy> ho installato obexftp ma non capisco come funziona
<gigirock> sono tutte parti che servono al trasferimento file del cello
<marcy> ah tutti ?
<gigirock> marcy, ma se selezioni la musica poi funziona ?
<marcy> cosa centra la musica?
<marcy> comunque su USC gli ultimi 3 non li trova
<Chiara95> Ragazzi scusate se vi disturbo ancora, avrei un'altra domanda da sottoporvi... ho un pc con partizione windows/linux, ma da un po' di tempo a questa parte all'avvio il pc va direttamente su windows senza che si apra la finestra per la scelta del sistema operativo, sono entrata nel BIOS del sistema e a me pare che nelle impostazioni di priorità linu
<Chiara95> x sia primo, come d'altronde è sempre stato... è possibile che il boot di avvio sia danneggiato? esiste un modo per risolvere il problema secondo voi? spero di essermi spiegata... quello che NON vorrei più fare è andare su windows e far partire ubuntu con l'avvio avanzato...
<gigirock> marcy dal terminale sudo apt install obexfs
<gigirock> Chiara95, come fai a far partire ubuntu con avvio avanzato ?
<gigirock> !info obexfs
<Chiara95> avvio avanzato -> utilizza un dispositivo -> ubuntu
<gigirock> Chiara95, che windows ?
<Chiara95> il pc si riavvia e si apre la finestra in cui posso scegliere il sistema operativo
<Chiara95> 7
<gigirock> Chiara95,  una volta nel ubuntu sudo update-grub
<Chiara95> scusate mi correggo: 8
<Chiara95> Grazie mille! Provo subito a riavviare il pc
<marcy> ora che li ho installati cosa dovrei fare ?
<cristian_c> marcy: hai installato 16.04 da zero?
<cristian_c> marcy: in live il bluetooth va?
<cristian_c> hai provato il bluetooth solo col cellulare?
<cristian_c> marcy: ma sopratutto di quale adattatore bluetooth disponi'
<cristian_c> lsusb cosa restituisce?
<gigirock> cristian_c, e' un mate 17 e il btooth e' atlantis
<cristian_c> mai sentito atlantis
<marcy> installato da zero Ubuntu Mate 17.04 64bit Bluetooth Atlantis.
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOx3rVmyDt3
<Chiara95> Rieccomi qui, il problema persiste...
<Chiara95> sembra che il grub funzioni perfettamente ma non compaia al momento giusto cioè al momento dell'avvio ma soltanto con avvio avanzato
<marcy> è questo http://www.stl-alicante.com/tienda/1269-large/adaptador-bluetooth-usb-mini.jpg
<marcy> niente da fare, me lo collega solo per audio multimediale. questo vuol dire che sento l'audio del cell con le casse del pc e basta
<marcy> non mi permette di collegarlo come dispositivo per file
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> Chiara95: 'avvio avanzato' <- ?
<Chiara95> non ho ben capito la domanda, cioè cosa faccio prima di avvio avanzato?
<cristian_c> Chiara95: ri-sintetizza il problema
<cristian_c> tutto in una riga
<cristian_c> marcy: puoi rispondere alle domande che ti sono state poste prima?
<cristian_c> alle rimanenti , intendo
<Chiara95> quando avvio il computer va su windows senza aprire il grub ma nel Bios le impostazioni di priorità sembrano giuste
<marcy> quali?
<marcy> forse mi sono sfuggite
<cristian_c> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsBluetoothUsbAdapters
<cristian_c> marcy: in live il bluetooth va?
<Chiara95> per chi è il link
<cristian_c> hai provato il bluetooth solo col cellulare?
<Chiara95> ?
<marcy> ah col CD, non l'ho provato. dovrei riavviare il pc
<Chiara95> se è per me non lo capisco
<cristian_c> Chiara95: hai installato ubuntu in modalità uefi o legacy?
<Chiara95> credo legacy
<cristian_c> Chiara95: ecco
<cristian_c> Chiara95: mentre windows è stato installato in modalità uefi?
<Chiara95> non lo so
<cristian_c> o era preinstallato?
<cristian_c> sempre con bios uefi
<Chiara95> windows era preinstallato
<Chiara95> io sono andata sul bios per installare ubuntu. non ho nemmeno chiarissima l'idea di quale sia la differenza
<cristian_c> Chiara95: beh, se windows è in modalità uefi, anche ubuntu andrebbe installato in quella modalità
<cristian_c> e grub andrebbe installato nella partizione efi
<Chiara95> come faccio a capire in che modalità è installato windows?
<Chiara95> e come faccio a scegliere la modalità con cui installare ubuntu=
<Chiara95> Come faccio a decidere io dove installare il grub?
<cristian_c> Chiara95: beh, se hai toccato il bios
<Chiara95> non capisco
<marcy> torno subito, faccio termina sessione
<cristian_c> Chiara95: se hai impostato legscy, reimposta il bios com'era prima, in uefi
<cristian_c> Chiara95: pc nuovo o vecchio?
<Chiara95> non ho modificato quell'impostazione. se era in uefi è rimasto in uefi
<Chiara95> quarto anno. ubuntu installato nel suo secondo anno di vita; poi si è bruciata la memoria, ubuntu si è corrotto e lo ho ripristinato; da quel momento si è presentato il problema
<Chiara95> toshiba satellite
<Chiara95> *si è bruciata la scheda madre
<cristian_c> se s'è bruciata, come hai fatto a ripristinare ubuntu?
<Chiara95> non l'ho sostituita, l'ho solo riparata
<cristian_c> Chiara95: il peoblema che non appare il grub?
<Chiara95> i dettagli del guasto non li conosco, non l'ho riparato io il pc :-)
<Chiara95> esatto. Il grub mi appare ma solo dopo l'avvio avanzato
<cristian_c> Chiara95: mi chiedo cosa sia questo avvio avanzato, di cui parli
<Chiara95> allora se vado su windows (il pc va automaticamente lì) posso selezionare avvio avanzato: il pc si riavvia, seleziono la voce "utilizza un dispositivo" e poi "ubuntu". A quel punto si apre il grub
<marcy> non è cambiato nulla col bluetooth
<cristian_c> Chiara95: capito
<cristian_c> Chiara95: vorrei vedere com'è partizionato il disco, se possibile
<Chiara95> dimmi come fare perché non saprei
<cristian_c> marcy: live 17.04?
<cristian_c> Chiara95: puoi collegarti dalla live?
<Chiara95> no...
<marcy> non l'ho provato uff... mi tocca rimettere il cd. ho paura di fare casini
<cristian_c> Chiara95: beh, difficile dirti esattamentr cosa non va
<cristian_c> o consigliarti cose come bootrepair
<cristian_c> marcy: e che l'hai mandata a fare la live
<Chiara95> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgED3wnjEHv
<marcy> no, ho solo terminato la sessione per vedere se avevo installato dei programmi
<Chiara95> questo può essere utile?
<cristian_c> marcy: ti avevo fatto anche l'altra domanda
<marcy> quale ? quella del live?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> 00:54] <cristian_c> hai provato il bluetooth solo col cellulare?
<marcy> sì
<cristian_c> marcy: beh, non hai provato in live, non hai provato con altri dispositivi
<cristian_c> un po' poco
<cristian_c> marcy: 17.04 installata da zero?
<marcy> esatto
<Chiara95> cristian_c se dal mio paste non si capisce ti ringrazio moltissimo comunque per la pazienza
<marcy> non posso provare col tablet, mi si è appena rotto il cavo di alimentazione
<Chiara95> buona notte
<cristian_c> https://askubuntu.com/questions/779442/how-to-setup-a-cambridge-silicon-radio-ltd-bluetooth-dongle-hci-mode
<cristian_c> Chiara95: no, l'ho visto solo ora
<Chiara95> ah ok scusa allora. avevo capito male
<cristian_c> Chiara95: io proverei con bootrepair
<cristian_c> in mancanza di info se il bios si trovi in modalità legacy
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Chiara95> ok grazie mille!
<cristian_c> Chiara95: ah, controlla che 'avvio rapido' sia disattivo
<Chiara95> ok
<cristian_c> Chiara95: c'è una guida sul wiki che spiega anche come disattivarlo
<Chiara95> perfetto...
<cristian_c> magari hai il sistema ibernato
<cristian_c> Chiara95: se windows si accende istantaneamente, potrebbbe essere ibernato
<Chiara95> "sistema ibernato" suona malissimo
<Chiara95> ma si è ibernato da solo?
<cristian_c> e quindi va disattivstp 'avvio rapido'
<Chiara95> ok allora proverò anche questa via
<cristian_c> Chiara95: no, è la modaità con cui windows 10/8 ecc... avvia il pc
<cristian_c> per accorciare il boot
<Chiara95> appunto, siccome in passato andava il grub suppongo di aver disattivato avvio rapido anni fa ma non ricordo. verificherò tutto, grazie ancora
<cristian_c> Chiara95: bene, sul wiki di ubuntu trovi istruzioni a riguardo, tra l'altro
<cristian_c> buona notte
<Chiara95> buona notte
<marcy> uso il cavo, mi arrendo. buona notte
<cristian_c> marcy: notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-04
<ryuujin> giorno
<Mr_Pan> ciao cecchini
<ubuntu89> buon giorno a tutti ho un problema con virtualbox
<ubuntu89> non riesco ad abilitare la modalità senza restrizioni
<ubuntu89> come posso procedere ?
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu89, cosa intendi per modalita senza restrizioni  ? la modalista scalata?
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu89, ti basta premere CTRL (destro) + F
<ubuntu89> Mr_Pan: hai presente quando avvi la virtual box ? se passi il mouse nell icona delle funzionalità aggiuntive
<ubuntu89> Mr_Pan: dove ce stritto modalita senza restrizioni ?
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu89, aspetta.. ho virtualbox in uso ma non capisco di cosa parli ...
<ubuntu89> Mr_Pan: mi passi il comando dello screen ?
<ubuntu89> cosi ti mostro lo scrennshoot
<Mr_Pan> !image
<Mr_Pan> !immagini
<ubuntu89> !immage
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu89, bot in pensione posta su imgur.com
<ubuntu89> http://imgur.com/a/OJLLa
<ubuntu89> Mr_Pan: come vedi dall immagini , esecuzioni senza restrizioni inattivo
<ubuntu89> Mr_Pan: come abuilito quella voce ?
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu89, quale ?
<ubuntu89> Mr_Pan: vedi in basso a destra il riquadro neo ?
<ubuntu89> nero
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu89, si ...
<ubuntu89> ce scritto modalita senza restrizioni : inattivo
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu89, non lo so mi dispiace
<ubuntu89> Mr_Pan: cioe , esecuzione senza restrizione
<ubuntu89> Mr_Pan:  ti spiego il mio problema , quando avvio il programma installato mi da questo errore , sentinelkey can not run in virtualmachine
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu89, stiamo parlando di Windows ... non inerente a questo canale
<ubuntu89> Mr_Pan: nel mio portatile pero , il programa lo avvio senza problemi ,nonostante abbia eseguito esattemente gli stessi identici passaggi ,
<ubuntu89> Mr_Pan: l unica differenza che ho notato e solamente la modalita senza restrizione
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu89, ##windows qui ti sapranno aiutare
<ubuntu89> Mr_Pan: dici che mi aiuteranno ? nonostante win sia da virtualbox ?
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu89, direi di si oppure cerca il canale relativo a virtualbox
<ubuntu89> Mr_Pan: sono anche italiani ?
<Mr_Pan> non lo so
<ubuntu89> Mr_Pan: il canale di virtualbox ?
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu89, non sono le pagine gialle di IRC .,.
<ubuntu89> Mr_Pan: nemmeno pagine bianche ?
<Lica> Ciao ragazzi, c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | Lica
<ubot-it> Lica: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Lica> Immagino che la maggior parte delle persone faccia così per buona educazione :D
<Lica> Ad ogni modo. Vorrei installare Xubuntu, volevo solo capire se si può fare direttamente da desktop. Siccome sto usando un vecchio pc con windows xp non mi interessa mantenere una doppia partizione
<Mr_Pan> Lica, devi scaricar euna iso e metterla su dvd/usb con Rufus ...
<Lica> C'è una guida da qualche parte per Rufus o è semplice?
<Mr_Pan> Lica, che caratteristiche ha il tuo pc  ?  RAM Processore ecc .... cosi da individuare la distro migliore ... anche se credo sara lubuntu / xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Lica, https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Mr_Pan> devi prima scaricare la iso che vuoi poi installare
<Lica> Si, ho già fatto comparazioni ecc e devo per forza scaricare xubuntu o lubuntu
<Lica> quindi scarico xubuntu e poi scarico e installo rufus, poi uso rufus e faccio partire xubuntu da usb
<Lica> giusto?
<Lica> puoi indicarmi in che modo impostare rufus?
<Mr_Pan> Lica, scarichi la iso ... installi rufus ... lanci rufus e selezioni (da rufus) la iso e la usb o dvd dove creare il supporto avviabile ... semplice
<Lica> grazie, gentilissimo ;)
<Lica> Facendo in questo modo automaticamente sparirà xp e sarà tutto xubuntu? o mi chiederà in fase di installazione se sostituire tutto?
<Mr_Pan> Lica, in fase di installazione ti chiedera cosa fare ... installa  insieme a ubuntu ... usa tutto il disco (eliminera XP) ... config manuale
<Lica> perfetto
<Mr_Pan> Lica, usa tutto il disco e lascia fare a lui le impostazioni in automatico
<Lica> Allora inizio, ci vediamo dall'altra parte :D
<Lica> Però su Rufus mi indica solo BB 2 GB
<Lica> errore mio
<enrmzn> Buongiorno
<enrmzn> devo installare ubuntu
<enrmzn> nel mio netbook asus
<enrmzn> come posso fare ?
<Mr_Pan> enrmzn, quindi  ?
<Mr_Pan> enrmzn, stai usando windows ora?
<enrmzn> si
<enrmzn> w10
<Mr_Pan> enrmzn, considrenado che hai un netbook dalla potenza limitata le alternative sono Lubuntu (consigliato) o xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> enrmzn, netbook mi dici le caratteristiche per favore ... ram processore ecc ecc
<enrmzn> 1 sec
<enrmzn> Asus aspire one
<enrmzn> CPU 1,5 Ghz Ram 2GB
<Carlin0> il modello della cpu ?
<enrmzn> Intel Atom
<Carlin0> atom = lubuntu
<Mr_Pan>  enrmzn confermoo quanto scritto .-... lubuntu
<enrmzn> dunque download di lubuntu e...
<Mr_Pan> enrmzn, scarichi la iso ... scarichi Rufus (https://rufus.akeo.ie/) e con Rufus installi la Iso sulla usb ... e poi avvii il pc dalla usb .. fine
<enrmzn> perfetto
<Mr_Pan> enrmzn, vuoi mantenere windows o eliminarlo  ?
<Mr_Pan> enrmzn, nel primo caso scegli installa di fianco a Windows nel secondo caso scegli Usa tutto il disco
<enrmzn> elimino windows è meglio !
<Carlin0> no
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Carlin0> meglio che lo tieni
<enrmzn> se lo tengo non rallenta la macchina ?
<Carlin0> no i 2 sistemi sono indipendenti
<enrmzn> ok dunque faccio come mi scrive Mr Pan
<Carlin0> a mio parere è meglio tenerlo visto che lo hai pagato , scegli : installa al fianco di ...
<enrmzn> ok
<enrmzn> e quando si avvia la macchina devo scegliere il so ?
<Mr_Pan> enrmzn, si
<enrmzn> proviamo
<enrmzn> meglio rufus 2.14 o rufus portable 2.14 ?
<Mr_Pan> enrmzn, come ti pare uno si installa e l'altro no e' un exe da lanciare
<Carlin0> credo sia lo stesso enrmzn
<Carlin0> eh il portable non si installa
<enrmzn> ok
<Lock> Ciao ho un problema di driver della scheda di rete
<Lock> vrsione ubuntu 17.04
<Lock> scheda di rete broadcom 4311
<Carlin0> Lock, wifi ?
<akis24> Lock: vai sul menu → driver aggiuntivi e vedi se trova i driver
<Lock> si wifi
<Lock> il driver è in uso ma non funziona BCM4311
<Lock> è di tipo STA
<akis24> Lock: hai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema ?
<Lock> si tutti
<Carlin0> Lock, hai riavviato dopo installato i driver della scheda ?
<Lock> si
<Lock> ho installato pure un programma wicd e dice che non rileva nessuna rete
<Carlin0> wicd è una alternativa a network manager
<akis24> Lock: cominci presto a incasinare il sistema .. oltre quello fatto altro ?
<Lock> ho installato pure i drivers manualmente come da guida ubuntu
<Carlin0> Lock, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<egidioxo> Ciao, provando a fare un avanzamento parziale mi compare questo errore: An upgrade from 'yakkety' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool, come posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> egidioxo, yakkety è + nuova di xenial , quindi non è un avanzamento
<Carlin0> casomai una retrocessione
<Danilo1> Al login posso scegliere fra sessione xfce e sessione xubuntu, posso eliminare la prima opzione?
<egidioxo> io sono alla versione 16.10 se provo a fare un aggiornamento software mi dice che non posso installare tutti gli aggiornamenti ma dovrei fare un aggiornamento parziale
<Carlin0> egidioxo, tu sei alla 16.10 e xenial è la 16.04 quindi + vecchia
<egidioxo> ok
<egidioxo> dalla 16.10 posso passare alla 17.4 facendo un avanzamento di versione?
<Carlin0> egidioxo, puoi ma ti avviso che la 17.04 è altamente instabile al momento
<egidioxo> allora mi altamente tengo la 16.10 ;-)
<egidioxo> grazie mille
<Carlin0> egidioxo, la 16.10 ha ancora 2 mesi di supporto , fallo + avanti
<egidioxo> ok
<egidioxo> grazie
<Lock> scusa problemi con la rete
<fedrox> ciao
<tony0> un  intel pentium (R) M processor 1.60GHz e una ram da 2 GIB é sufficente per ubuntu
<mhc> salve a tutti
<giuliano123> buonasera a tuti
<giuliano123> mi servirebbe un equalizzatore di sistema per ubuntu 17. esiste?
<f843d0> giuliano123: se hai PulseAudio, puoi provare pulseaudio-equalizer
<antoine___> hi there
<antoine___> ciao a tutti
<brian78> salve , qualcuno di voi mi puo aiutare a estrarre un file rar.part1 ?
<f843d0> brian78: è un download incompleto. Comunque esiste unrar
<brian78> f843d0: si e un dowload completo , come faccio con unrar ?
<f843d0> brian78: unrar x nome_file.rar
<brian78> f843d0: grazie mille
<brian78> non avevo istallato unrar
<che68> Ciao a tutti :)
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-05
<tony0> ho installato google chrome che estensioni ci vanno
<Lica> Ciao ragazzi. Qualcuno ne capisce qualcosa per l'installazione di un gioco in particolare, ossia Heroes of the storm? Mi dà un errore che non mi fa loggare nemmeno nel client per far partire il download del gioco. Ho installato PLayOnLInux, poi ho provato ad installare il wine consigliato nella guida di installazione su ubuntu, ma non lo installa d
<Lica> icendo che ne devo selezionare uno
<Lica> E da come sto capendo non ho nemmeno più i permessi di amministratore, senza aver toccato niente
<Lica> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6ZMzDBEYfO
<Mr_Pan> Lica, scegli stable   l'altro e' sviluppo
<Lica> e l'ho fatto
<Lica> ho ripreso anche i permessi amministratore
<tony0> un intel pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz Ram 2,0 GIB é sufficiente per ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> tony0, si sufficiente ... prova Lubuntu o Xubuntu
<tony0> ok
<frederick> come va
<frederick> che fate
<frederick> che mi dite
<frederick> che cazzate dite
<frederick> ubuntu ha molti problemi
<glpiana> !chat | frederick
<ubot-it> frederick: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<frederick> siete tutti froci qui
<frederick> tranne le lesbiche
<Mr_Pan> ben fatto glpiana
<cendie> salve, sto installando ubuntu su un HD secondario del mio pc, vorrei sapere siccome ne ho occupata una parte da file e da programmi installati se conviene fare prima un backup e se conviene che faccia io una partizione manuale
<cendie> e di quanto spazio dedicargli
<ignifugo> sempre un backup! sempre!
<Mr_Pan> cendie, fai sicuramente prima un backup hai visto mai ......
<cendie> 30 gb bastano come spazio non allocato per l 'installazione?
<cendie> gli devo creare anche la swap?
<Mr_Pan> cendie, io prevederei 15 GB per la /  e per la /home quello che vuoi tu in base a cosa ci metterai dentro
<Mr_Pan> cendie, quanta ram ha il pc   ?   se hai  >= 8 GB  non farla proprio la partizione swap am eno che tu non voglia utilizzare il supsend to ram
<cendie> guarda io ho 8 gb di ram da 1600 mhz
<Mr_Pan> cendie, non prevedere la swap
<cendie> ok grazie. o conviene installarlo sul ssd affiaanco a windows?
<Mr_Pan> cendie, se hai spazio ... io ce li ho tutti cosi  sui miei laptop
<Mr_Pan> cendie, s essd e'  piccolo installi su ssd ma poi selezioni manualmente un altro disco dove mettere la /home
<cendie> va bene perfetto. grazie mille
<Carlin0> e se iberna ?
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, l´ho scritto >>> [16:40:10] <Mr_Pan> cendie, quanta ram ha il pc   ?   se hai  >= 8 GB  non farla proprio la partizione swap am eno che tu non voglia utilizzare il supsend to ram 
<Carlin0> l'inglese non lo capisco lol
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, spero abbialetto ...
<Carlin0> al max la puoi sempre aggiungere dopo
<zorro55> buona serata a tutti potete aiutarmi non riesco a scaricare ubunto gratuitamente come posso fare?
<f843d0> zorro55: cosa fai esattamente?
<zorro55> VOGLIO CAMBIARLO CON GOOGLE
<f843d0> !maiuscolo | zorro55
<ubot-it> zorro55: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Tony0> intel ppentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz ram 2,0 é sufficente per ubuntu
<f843d0> Tony0: ancora? [11:02] <Mr_Pan> tony0, si sufficiente ... prova Lubuntu o Xubuntu
<Tony0> scusate
<Smiks> sera
<f843d0> !ciao | Smiks
<ubot-it> Smiks: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Smiks> ho qualche grattacapo con ubuntu.. ho dovuto fare il grub alla versione kernel precedente perchè non mi funzionavan più le interfacce di rete
<Smiks> ora volevo far ripartire aggiornamento
<Smiks> che mi va in errore
<Smiks> mi chiede di eseguire comando apt-get install -f
<Smiks> ma mi va in errore anche quello
<Smiks> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24518914/
<f843d0> Smiks: descrizione del sistema: versione, come è stato installato, utilizzo PPA, repo abilitati?
<Smiks> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24518967/
<Smiks> ho lasciato solo Partner di Canonical
<Smiks> kil terzo che ho nella lista altro software
<f843d0> Smiks: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Smiks> nn riesco a installare nulla
<f843d0> !paste | Smiks
<ubot-it> Smiks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f843d0> Smiks: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Smiks> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24518989/
<Smiks> si arrivo
<Smiks> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24518993/
<f843d0> Smiks: ecco. Reinstalla. E non usare mai più i PPA
<f843d0> Oppure usali, ma poi arrangiati. Specialmente per aggiornamenti e utilizzi vari del gestore pacchetti
<Smiks> insomma ho fatto un bel casino :)
<Smiks> ora come reinstallo? Perdo tutti i pacchetti installati?
<f843d0> Smiks: perdi tutto. Salva i dati, e impara a conoscere i sistemi operativi.
<Smiks> lol ok capo
<Smiks> grazie
<f843d0> Bitte
<marcy> salve, come faccio ad installare moovida?
<Carlin0> che cosa è moovida ?
<marcy> https://screenshot.it.sftcdn.net/it/scrn/74000/74162/moovida-28.jpg
<marcy> questo è moovida
<Carlin0> mi spiace marcy a quanto pare non è + presente nei repo ufficiali
<marcy> ho provato su questo sito https://linuxappfinder.com/package/elisa ma se clicco su Install Now mi si apre un popup con scritto Apri xdg-open. però non posso fare Apri xdg-open
<marcy> e come faccio ad installarlo se non è presente nei repo ufficiali?
<Carlin0> marcy, qui non si da supporto a software proveniente al di fuori dei repo
<marcy> perché?
<Carlin0> perchè ognuno scrive un programma e qui non si può essere responsabili per tutti
<marcy> ok però mi potresti aiutare con Apri xdg-open
<Carlin0> devi rivolgerti agli sviluppatori di quel programma
<marcy> perché se clicco su sul pacchetto 1.0.9+bzr1614-1.1 64bit mi dice che non sono soddisfatte le dipendenze
<marcy> come faccio a soddisfarle?
<Carlin0> 01:22:33<Carlin0> devi rivolgerti agli sviluppatori di quel programma
<marcy> ho capito, ma dato che alcune volte mi succede anche coi programmi nei repo... come si soddisfa la dipendenza?
<marcy> e comunque mi basterebbe sapere cosa significa Apri xdg-open
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-06
<che68> Ciao a tutti :)
<che68> Qualcuno usa Hex-Chat?
<che68> Perché ogni volta che clicco su un link, su qualunque browser, mi apre una sessione diversa... uff :(
<Carlin0> che68, ma se tu posizioni il mouse sul link e vai su "apri nel browser" ?
<che68> no, è quando clicco sul browser... sul link di un server
<Carlin0> allora il problema è nelle impostazioni del browser
<Carlin0> che browser usi ?
<che68> firefox
<Carlin0> solo firefox ?
<che68> anche chrome... lo fa con entrambi
<che68> se faccio clic sui link di 4 server (anche lo stesso) mi ritrovo con 4 finestre di hexchat aperte... ho cercato ovunque
<Carlin0> firefox dal menù modifica → preferenze → applicazioni → irc che cosa dice ?
<che68> apri con hexchat
<Carlin0> metti "chiedi ogni volta"
<che68> già fatto... chiede, scelgo hexchat e mi apre una nuova finestra
<Carlin0> bhe ovvio se scegli hexchat , ma scusa quanti server clicchi ?
<che68> dipende... delle volte entro in più canali..
<che68> ho visto nelle impostazioni di hexchat nella voce gestione url questa stringa "!firefox -new-window %s"
<che68> provo a togliere -new
<che68> riavvio il client
<che68> macché... stesso problema :(
<Carlin0> dove la vedi questa impostazione ?
<che68> su hexchat menu impostazioni/gestori url...
<Carlin0> ah trovata ... ma quella è il contrario apre in ff link da hexchat
<che68> ops... :D
<Carlin0> cmq non capisco sto problema non è che ci siano in giro tanti link irc
<che68> xdcc.eu
<che68> è un motore di ricerca
<Carlin0> quella è roba illegale
<che68> per file
<Carlin0> ti arrangi e sappi che il canale è loggato
<che68> loggato?
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto ad operazioni illegali
<che68> comunque è un comportamento sbagliato qualsiasi cosa faccio... potevo farti un esempio differente
<che68> più che sbagliato c'è qualche impostazione errata... vabbè... mi arrangio, come ho sempre fatto ;)
<Carlin0> ricordati che il canale è loggato e il tuo ip registrato , auguri per tutto
<che68> ok... grazie. buona giornata :)
<alicag> Buongiorno, ho un notebook asus con preinstallato windows 7. in questi giorni ho avuto parecchi problemi, il pc si spegneva da solo e dopo svariati tentativi di ripristini( tutti falliti) il pc no parte più, dando solo messaggi di errore. secondo voi provando a installare Ubunto potrebbe ripartire? o un eventuale errore di windows ne impedirebbe co
<alicag> munque il funzionamento se non venisse prima ripristinato? grazie
<f843d0> alicag: realizza un supporto di installazione di Ubunt_u_ e avvia in live (voce Prova Ubuntu senza installare). Il sistema verrà caricato in RAM e non avrà correlazione con quello che succede sul dispositivo di massa.
<alicag> Credo di non aver capito, scusa! per ora sto scaricando ubunto da questo pc di emergenza, lo metterei su dvd e proverei a metterlo nell' altro pc, sul quale attualemente non vado oltre a una schermata iniziale di errore.
<alicag> grazie, ma non so se ho capito. per ora sto scaricando ubunto per farne un cd da inseire nel pc non funzionante e provare a vedere se si avvia. il pc da cui scrivo è di emergenza, l'altro non va oltre alla schermata iniziale di errore. Intanto sto cercando sul sito quanto mi hai suggerito
<alicag> scusate pensavo che la prima parte di messaggio si fosse cancellata
<alicag> ho trovato le informazioni e capito cosa devo provare a fare, spero funzioni. grazie!
<LoZioNe> ciao a tutti,ho una domanda: come faccio a trovare l'ultimo errore di vlc media player?ieri mentre vedevo un film,il pc ha crashato bloccandosi e volevo vedere se l'errore era dovuto a vlc
<Mr_Pan> LoZioNe, vai a vedere i log di sistema dentro /var/log
<bobbalob> cè qualcuno??
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | bobbalob
<ubot-it> bobbalob: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bobbalob> Mr_Pan
<bobbalob> vieni in chat libera?
<Mr_Pan> sono gia li
<bobbalob> arrivo
<LoZioNe> Mr_Pan,nessun log che si riferisca a vlc o error
<cristian_c> LoZioNe: versione di ubuntu
<LoZioNe> cristian_c,sono su Debian,ma per i log dovrebbe essere uguale
<cristian_c> !debian | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<cristian_c> !buntu | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<LoZioNe> se do un grep | EE vlc dovrebbe trovarmi tutti gli errori riguardanti a vlc?
<Stefanoninni> ciao
<Stefanoninni> volevo sapere sto scaricando ubunto da queto sito
<Stefanoninni> ma poi che devo fare?
<Carlin0> Stefanoninni, lo masterizzi come immagine su un dvd
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<diluccio> salve a tutti, ho un problema credo
<diluccio> ho installato su un mio notebook un pò antico una versione di ubuntu 14.10 ma molte opzione con tutto che ho impostato la lingua italiano sono in inglese come mai ?
<Carlin0> diluccio, la 14.10 è fuori supporto
<diluccio> ah ok e cosa potrei fare ?
<Carlin0> diluccio, installa qualcosa di + aggiornato tipo la 16.04 che ha 5 anni di supporto
<Carlin0> diluccio, se il pc è vecchio meglio lubuntu che è + leggera di ubuntu
<diluccio> lubuntu ?
<Carlin0> diluccio, che pc è? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<diluccio> è un hp 550
<diluccio> ram 1gb
<Carlin0> processore ?
<diluccio> processore intel core 2 duo cpu t5270 1,40Ghz x 2
<Carlin0> diluccio, io ti consiglio o xubuntu o lubuntu , ubuntu sarebbe troppo pesante
<diluccio> dove posso scaricarlo ?
<Carlin0> spe ti passo il link
<Carlin0> diluccio, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.2/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<diluccio> grazie gentilissimo l'importante che sia in italiano in quanto lo usa mio padre ed è anziano
<Carlin0> con questa hai supporto fino al 2021
<Carlin0> diluccio, la lingua la imposti in fase di installazione
<diluccio> quindi devo scrivere il file su un dvd e poi riavviare il pc e farlo partire da dvd e fa tutto lui ?
<Carlin0> esatto diluccio sovrascrivi quello che hai già installato
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<diluccio> grazie buona giornata
<Carlin0> di nulla
<D3VoL> Buon pomeriggio
<Carlin0> !ciao | D3VoL
<ubot-it> D3VoL: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<D3VoL> Domanda: perché ogni qualvolta cerco nel dash una applicazione non installata, viene sempre trovato un file png in file e cartelle?
<D3VoL> chessò, stavo verficando se avevo installato unetbootin, l'ho cerato nel dash e mi ha trovato un file png con lo stesso nome....
<D3VoL> ho installato da terminal unetbootin subito dopo ed ora se effettuo una ricerca nel dash mi trova sia il programma installato che l'icona png in file e cartelle....
<D3VoL> non riesco a capire per quale motivo ci sia l'icona png del programma in file e cartelle ma non il programma installato...
<D3VoL> ubuntu-xenial-universe?
<Lalla> hallo
<Lalla> un  aiuto?
<Lalla> ubuntu 17.04 si  connete  sono  con  il  cavo  wifi le  vede  ma  non  regge  connessione
<Lalla> SIGH
<Lalla> ...???
<Lalla> help  me
<Lalla> ki mi  aiuta?
<batlin> salve, ho installato octave, da terminale si avvia con il comando octave, ma dal launcher, icona sulla sinistra mi dice una finestra grafica GUI mi dice di controllare i permessi su home/.configure/octave
<batlin> sapete che permessi devo dare?
<batlin> Sono nuovo su linux
<cristian_c> batlin: quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> batlin: e come hai installato octave, esattamente?
<batlin> ho messo il mio nome come proprietario ed è andata
<batlin> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> ?
<batlin> comunque ho installato con sudo apt-.. install octave mi pare
<batlin> qualcosa di simile
<cristian_c> 'mi pare', 'ho messo il mio nome come proprietario'
<cristian_c> c'è qualquadra che non cosa
<batlin> grazie, scusate
<alviro> Ho installato xubuntu sul mio "fisso" e al login su può scegliere tra sessione xfce e sessione Xububtu. Che differenza c'è?
<cristian_c> alviro: beh, potresti prima di tutto verificarlo personalmente
<cristian_c> a occhio potrebbe esserci una differenziazione nella personalizzazione del desktop xfce
<alviro> non vedo differenze, e volevo per questo eliminare la prima opzione
<cristian_c> rispetto al desktop originale di xfce, ad esempio temi, ecc...
<cristian_c> alviro: al login è già preimpostato l'ultima sessione utilizzata
<cristian_c> *a
<alviro> su può eliminare la prima opzione, sessione Xfce?
<cristian_c> = è sufficiente digitare la password
<cristian_c> alviro: non credo sia così semplice, sopratutto non vedo dove sia il problems
<cristian_c> considerato che è già impostato Xubuntu
<alviro> problemi no, volevo capire l'utilità si avere due opzioni
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto non hai detto di quale xubuntu si tratta
<alviro> 17.04
<cristian_c> alviro: se è per questo, ce ne sono più di due
<cristian_c> alviro: https://askubuntu.com/questions/296597/what-is-the-differences-between-xfce-session-and-xubuntu-session
<cristian_c>  7
<cristian_c> down vote
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> XFCE sessions offers a vanilla default XFCE layout (wallpaper, theme etc.) and Xubuntu session a personalized one. Menu are also slightly different. A suggestion : try both of them!
<alviro> mi è capitato si avere su di un unico pc diversi DE , e poi ne eliminavo qualcuno, ma se elimino xfce va via anche xubunto, e viceversa
<cristian_c> come immaginavo
<cristian_c> alviro: quindi differenze possono esserci
<alviro> ok, sulle  differenze ci siamo, ma da nessuna parte sono riuscito a capire come eliminare uno dei due ,
<cristian_c> alviro: alla fine una sessione non è altro che un modo di caricare il desktop
<cristian_c> le istruzioni sul 'come' caricarlo
<cristian_c> non sono desktop separati
<alviro> si si, è per questo che non mi capacitavo sulla utilità di dare due opzioni per Xubuntu, per altre derivate mi sa che questo non accade
<cristian_c> e ancora non ho capito come una sessione secondaria, selezionabile solo opzionalmente, possa crearti problemi
<cristian_c> perché in sostanza ti è invisibile, a meno che tu non la cerchi vooontariamente
<cristian_c> alviro: no, altre derivate hanno più sessioni
<cristian_c> compresa ubuntu liscia
<alviro> si hanno più sessioni, ma si possono elimper xfce noinare,
<alviro> no
<cristian_c> no, non si possono eliminare, si possono eliminare i desktop, se se ne installa più di uno
<cristian_c> sono due cose molto diverse
<cristian_c> alviro: https://askubuntu.com/questions/111010/how-do-i-remove-some-sessions-from-the-session-list-in-xubuntu
<alviro> su altro pc ho Gnome, Gnome classic , e Gnome wayland. Quindi o vanno via tutte e tre oppure è impossibile lasciarne solo una?
<cristian_c> è sempre gnome
<cristian_c> che come appunto ti dicevo prima, viene caricato con 'indicazioni' diverse, ma è sempre lui
<alviro> si sono opzioni di uno stesso De, capisco , quindi come accade per Xubuntu,
<cristian_c> bel terzo caso, gnome viene caricato utilizzando wayland al posto di xorg, come server grafico
<cristian_c> alviro: esatto, stesso discorso per lubuntu, ubuntu, ecc...
<cristian_c> e se installi un desktop, si aggiungono ulteriori sessioni
<cristian_c> su gnome classic non ricordo effettivamente, ma dovrebbe sfruttare sempre gnome 3, non caricando in questo caso la shell
<cristian_c> e cambiando il compositor da mutter a metacity, ecc....
<cristian_c> *window manager, non compositor
<cristian_c> alviro: come dall'ultijo link che ti ho postato, pare possibile non far visualizzare più determinate sessioni al login
<cristian_c> ma non so quanto possa valerne la pena
<alviro> perfetto, mi chiedevo come posso al login modificare il nome, mi spiego, invece di sessione di Xubuntu vorrei che si potesse leggere " sessione di pincopallino" , non sto scherzando , ovviamente vorrei poter visualizzare un altra cosa. C'è un file da poter modificare al riguardo?
<cristian_c> alviro: puoi farlo anche da interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> nelle impostazioni di xfce (o forse si chiama control center / pannello di controllo)
<alviro> cristian_c: grazie , ma mi riferivo al nome del DE da visualizzare al login
<cristian_c> il nome della sessione
<alviro> ad  esempio nel caso di prima con le tre opzioni per per gnome, vorrei visualizzare verde, giallo , rosso ,per le rispettive tre opzioni
<cristian_c> alviro: devi aprire 'sessione e avvio0
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda xubuntu
<alviro> anche se possibile
<ErVito>  /disconnect
<cristian_c> alviro: hai già guardato?
<cristian_c> https://s9.postimg.org/r75ewo3hb/Screenshot_-_26102016_-_10_43_27.png
<alviro> ok
<cristian_c> alviro: alttimenti, guarda quanto indicato nel link ad askubuntu postato prima
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda la modifica da file
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, presta attenzione, per evitare di combinare pasticci
<cristian_c> vado, notte
<alviro> si,è un pc per gli esperimenti, se ci riesco faccio sapere
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-07
<bino> giorno, vorrei impostare pcmanfm come default e rimuovere nautilus
<bino111> giorno
<bino111> per settare pcmanfm di default come si fa?
<Laura> buona  domenica   atutti
<Guest29068> posso  avere  l'attenzione  di  qualcuno  per  problema  wi fi  17.04?
<Guest29068> eternet  va  ma  non  riconosce  adattatore asus usb n13 wireless - n 300 Adapter
<Guest29068> router  ok  resettato..
<Guest29068> partizione  con  win  8.1  li  funzion a titto
<Carlin0> Guest29068, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<Guest29068> si  ciao
<Guest29068> mi  puoi  aiutare?
<Carlin0> facciamo qualche controllo ma la 17.04 ha un mare di problemi
<Carlin0> apri un terminale Guest29068 e scrivi
<Guest29068> caspita  va  be   possiamo  provare   c en e un  altra   nuov a da  scaricare<?
<Guest29068> vai
<Carlin0> Guest29068, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest29068, lsusb | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest29068, il 2° comando genera un link , postalo qui
<Carlin0> Guest29068, sono + stabili le vecchie cmq , + collaudate
<Guest29068> https://thepasteb.in/p/1jhn3ypN3jqiB
<Carlin0> Guest29068, il 2° comando genera un link , postalo qui
<Carlin0> incolla il link generato dal comando direttamente
<Guest29068> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Guest29068> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Guest29068> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Guest29068> I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:
<Guest29068>   pastebinit
<Guest29068> 0 aggiornati, 1 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 13 non aggiornati.
<pino> ciao ho aggiornato a kubunto 17.04 la connessione non funziona più
<pino> dice connessionese in corso (wifi)ù
<pino> dal log di sistema risponde connessione alla rete fallita!
<pino> uso network-manager con l interfaccia grafica (ho poche esperienze)
<pino> dici cambio l ip all AP o al Compiuter?
<Mr_Pan> pino, hai riavviato ?  a me dava lo stesso problema ..
<Mr_Pan> pino, nel caso non andasse ancora ... devi collegarti alla rete con un cavo e procede a fare update + upgrade
<pino> grazie.... non mi va il cavo...
<pino> scarico su chiavetta da vin e vo
<pino> che dio mi salvi... forse  è la strada giustta grazie
<Mr_Pan> pino, che significa non ti va il cavo ?!
<bino111> giorno
<bino111> ho bisogno di attivare il Desktop con pcmanfm installato su ubuntu 16.10
<bino111> nessuno?
<f843d0> !nessuno | bino111
<ubot-it> bino111: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<bino111> ho bisogno di attivare il Desktop con pcmanfm (Nautilus è stato disinastallato) installato su ubuntu 16.10
<f843d0> bino111: sii più chiaro
<f843d0> bino111: "attivare il Desktop con pcmanfm" ? Vuoi installare LXDE? O vuoi usare pcmanfm come file manager?
<Tony0> ho un gogear wibe philips lettore mp3 se lo metto in modalità msc mi rimanda: IMPOSSIBILE MONTARE IL VOLUME
<bino111> ho aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 16.10, però nautilus aveva dei problemi. L'ho rimpiazzato con pcmanfm. Tutto funziona, solo che sul desktop non appaiono le cartelle della scrivania ed allo stesso tempo non funzionano i comandi come "nuova cartella"
<f843d0> Tony0: controlla cosa viene visto da dmesg quando colleghi il device
<bino111> si, pcmanfm funziona come file manager
<Tony0> OK
<f843d0> bino111: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bino111> ok provo
<f843d0> bino111: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<bino111> devo riavviare la sessione?
<f843d0> bino111: devi incollare il risultato del secondo comando
<bino111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24529811/
<bino111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24529811/
<f843d0> bino111: perfetto. Ti sei fatto un aggiornamento di versione, approdando da non si sa cosa alla 16.10. Hai cambiato il File Manager, usi PPA e non funziona bene. Salva i dati e reinstalla il sistema che vuoi, vedrai che funziona tutto.
<bino111> ok, smanetto un po' saluti
<Giucal> Buongiorno, ho installato Lubuntu su un MacBook del 2008. Durante l'installazione il programma non si é connesso a internet. A fine installazione non posso fare gli aggiornamenti perché non vede le reti wifi. e'un problema di driver della scheda di rete? Potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> Giucal, che versione hai installato ?
<Giucal> 16.04
<Carlin0> Giucal, ethernet va ?
<Giucal> La vede ma non ho possibilità di connettermi via cavo
<Carlin0> Giucal, sai che scheda di rete wifi usa ?
<Giucal> No
<Carlin0> risulta impossibile aiutarti Giucal connetti col cavo e vieni quando puoi
<Giucal> Ok grazie
<Giucal> Un'ultima domanda: ho inserito nel terminale sudo lshw. -C network e tra le altre periferiche c'e' la NVIDIA MCP79. Può essere utile?
<Carlin0> Giucal, metti tutto l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giucal> Non posso. Sto chattando dal cellulare perché non vede wifi
<f843d0> "Non posso"... enorme affermazione
<Giucal> Vero
<Carlin0> torna quando puoi
<nikkolo> ho un problema di configurazione del nome del server con l'ip statico, in pratica sul browser devo aggiungere  / alla fine del nome per vedere la pagina web! perchè?
<cristian_c> nikkolo: senza un briciolo di contesto, possiamo solo girarci i pollici
<cristian_c> da intendersi come informazioni essenziali
<Carlin0> poi insomma se si mette mano su un server , ci si deve preparare
<nikkolo> ti faccio un esempio il mio server si chiama pluto per accedere a pluto con il browser devo scrivere pluto/
<Carlin0> e sarebbe strano ?
<nikkolo> e si in una vecchia configurazione non ne avevo bisogno!
<nikkolo> per questo mi sembra strano!
<nikkolo> altra cosa ho un abbonamento con ns0.it quindi digitando pluto.ns0.it dovrei avere la stessa pagina, ma stranamente non riesco ad accedervi!
<cristian_c> nikkolo: l'hai configurato tu il server?
<nikkolo> si
<cristian_c> apache?
<nikkolo> si
<cristian_c> nikkolo: verifica i tuoi file di configurazione
<cristian_c> e se si tratta di versione di apache aggiornata
<Carlin0> !apache
<ubot-it> apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<Carlin0> nikkolo, se connetti dall'esterno devi considerare anche impostazioni de router
<Carlin0> forward e firewall
<Carlin0> e quindi finiamo ot
<nikkolo> ok nel router ho impostato l'ip del server come dmz
<Lica> Ciao ragazzi. Ho installato Remix_Os sul pc, serve per far partire Android. Tutto sembra andato per il verso giusto, ma quando riavvio il pc non mi dà la possibilità di scegliere se usare Xubuntu o Remix_Os
<nikkolo> non riesco a venirne fuori. ho seguito la guida, apache è configurato correttamente.
<cristian_c> nikkolo: hai verificato la versione?
<nikkolo> momento
<nikkolo> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlv0KOwgAhY https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLZAzWzjksB
<cristian_c> nikkolo: ?
<nikkolo> scusa doppio pasterbin
<cristian_c> nikkolo: tra l'altro non hai detto quale versione di ubuntu è in uso
<nikkolo> 17.04
<cristian_c> nikkolo: e quella precedente invece?
<nikkolo> 16.10
<Carlin0> la 17.04 ha un sacco di problemi
<cristian_c> nikkolo: la versione di apache è la stessa?
<Carlin0> no cambia cristian_c
<nikkolo> no non ricordo la versione precedente
<cristian_c> nikkolo: hai controllato il log?
<nikkolo> no controllo
<Carlin0> nella 16.10 apache era 2.4.18
<albertodalmasso> buongiorno volevo installare sul mio vecchio portatile asus kali linux ma non riesco a scaricarlo da nessuna parte...arriva ad un certo punto che mi si interrompe il download, quindi pensavo di installare lubuntu anche se non offre protezioni come kali linux. Ho scaricato il file rar con lubuntu, poi lo scompatto e poi devo creare l immagine con un
<albertodalmasso>  programma per fare la chiavetta con rufus? chi mi sa aiutare?
<Carlin0> albertodalmasso, e perchè chiedi qui ?
<nikkolo> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVz21qzNrtW
<albertodalmasso> @carlino non lo sapevo allora vado nella chat libera
<cristian_c> nikkolo: ?
<nikkolo> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh86lxrz9ZSZ
<cristian_c> nikkolo: apache dovrebbe scrivere di default nel syslog
<nikkolo> ai
<nikkolo> controllo anche li
<nikkolo> li niente
<cristian_c> spetta un attimo
<cristian_c> nikkolo: come hai configurato il server?
<nikkolo> puoi essere pu specifico?
<cristian_c> nikkolo: dovresti specificare tu, come hai configurato il server, quando hai installato la 17.04
<nikkolo> ldap intendi?
<cristian_c> nikkolo: hai installato ubuntu server 17.04 da zero?
<nikkolo> si
<cristian_c> nikkolo: non intendo niente, non so cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> e dovresti spiegarlo
<cristian_c> per ricevere un supporto mirato
<nikkolo> ho installato mysql, samba, phpmyadmin, apache2. il server è configurato per dare servizi di sicurezza domestica tramite telecamere
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> nikkolo: come hai configurato apache, in particolare?
<cristian_c> nikkolo: esattamente, quale errore ottieni quando ti colleghi alla pagina del server?
<cristian_c> nikkolo: il sito è contenuto in /var/www?
<nikkolo> scusami mi sono espresso male, se da rete interna mi collego al server si attiva google per cercare la pagina
<nikkolo> se aggiungo alla fine / allora la pagina si apre correttamente
<cristian_c> dov'è ubicato fisicamente il sito?
<cristian_c> 17:21] <nikkolo> altra cosa ho un abbonamento con ns0.it quindi digitando pluto.ns0.it dovrei avere la stessa pagina, ma stranamente non riesco ad accedervi!
<nikkolo> in /var/www esistono le cartelle delle mie pagine
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> nikkolo: ma visualizzi la schermata 'it works!'?
<nikkolo> si
<cristian_c> quindicse aggiungi / dopo it, non ci sono problemi?
<cristian_c> e se non lo aggiungi, quale schermata appare?
<nikkolo> google
<nikkolo> che cerca la pagina
<cristian_c> nikkolo: ma digit l'indirizzo completo?
<cristian_c> fai un esempio preciso
<cristian_c> la stringa esatta che digiti nella barra degli indirizzi
<nikkolo> l 'indirizzo completo è il nome del server
<nikkolo> nel mio caso pluto, per raggiungerlo da internet invece è pluto.ns0.it
<cristian_c> la stringa esatta che digiti nella barra degli indirizzi
<nikkolo> pluto
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> digiti: pluto.ns0.it nella barra degli indirizzi?
<nikkolo> si
<cristian_c> non è l'indirizzo completo
<nikkolo> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwEK1Bp5OIK
<akis24> il server non risponde al momento è down di sicuro
<cristian_c> http://ns0.it/
<cristian_c> tra l'altro url che porta a dyndns
<akis24> eh magari non ha rinnovato l'abbonamento
<nikkolo> no con il cellulare lo raggiungo
<cristian_c> akis24: infatti, parlava proprio di abbonamento, prima
<akis24> nikkolo: se lo raggiungi da cellulare dovrebbe esserlo anche da pc .. a meno che l'indirizzo sia diverso
<nikkolo> e gia, questa è la stranezza
<cristian_c> digiti: pluto.ns0.it nella barra degli indirizzi?
<cristian_c> ah, ok, sì
<nikkolo> se digito l ìp di internet da lo stesso messaggio
<cristian_c> nikkolo: io proverei con l'indirizzo completo
<cristian_c> nikkolo: ma con http://
<cristian_c> ?
<nikkolo> faccio una prova
<vais> ciao raga sto scarricando ubuntu 17.04 x instalarlo cosa devo fare. grazie
<nikkolo> sempre lo stesso
<cristian_c> vais: lo masterizzi su dvd o lo trasferisci tramite rufus su usb, e poi lo mandi in boot da uno di questi supporti
<vais> va inciso su un dvd? grazie
<cristian_c> http://pluto.ns0.it ?
<vais> ok
<vais> grazie
<akis24> vais: devi crearti un disco live oppure una usb a scelta
<vais> e quel disco come si crea?grazie
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<akis24> vais: masterizzando il file .iso che scarichi come file immagine
<vais> ok come si fa :) ?
<vais> semplicemente con windows?
<cristian_c> vais: leggi pure all'url del wiki segnalato
<akis24> vais: hai un link che a leggere fa' bene
<vais> grazie
<vais> ora provo
<nikkolo> credo sia un problema di dns interno credo che il router reindirizzi i pacchetti prima verso l'esterno
<markubuntu> ho installato la versione 17.04. Tutto sembra va funzionare bene, ma quando cerco di scaricare qualsiasi aggiornamento sw appare errore apt transaction returned result exit-failed
<cristian_c> markubuntu: cosa stai provando a installare?
<cristian_c> ah, gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> markubuntu: apri un terminale
<Ab3L> markubuntu: anche se provi ad aggiornare da shell? hai ppa attivi?
<cristian_c> markubuntu: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<markubuntu> sto provando....scusa, ma sono un user windows
<cristian_c> markubuntu: premi ctrl+alt+t
<Ab3L> markubuntu: fai come ti ha detto cristian_c. apri un terminale e scrivici : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ab3L> markubuntu: dovrai fornire la password del login.
<PreaA> Buonasera
<PreaA> Ho bisogno di supporto tecnico
<PreaA> Ho difficoltà di aggiornamento a causa di pacchetti con dipendenze irrisolte
<Mr_Pan> PreaA, da console sudo apt-install pastebinit
<PreaA> Da terminale provo il comando ma mi chiede la password che non riesco a digitare
<PreaA> Provo tre tentativi e niente
<Mr_Pan> PreaA, la password la conosci solo t ... è quella con cui accedi al pc
<Mr_Pan> PreaA, la password la devi digitare alla cieca .. non te la mostra a video
<Carlin0> PreaA, la pass scrivila e dai invio anche se non la vedi
<PreaA> Grazie  ora funziona
<Carlin0> PreaA, che ubuntu è ?
<PreaA> 16.04 LTS
<PreaA> Un altro consiglio
<Carlin0> problemi con gli aggiornamenti ?
<PreaA> Aggiornamenti di software di terze parti
<Carlin0> PreaA, scrivi nel terminale
<Carlin0> PreaA, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> PreaA, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<PreaA> Dopo che ho digitato la password come indicato ho disinstallato gli aggiornamenti che mi bloccavano
<Carlin0> PreaA, l'ultimo comando produce un link incollalo qui
<PreaA> Scusa ma non ti seguo
<Mr_Pan> PreaA, devi copiare ed incolalre questo comando     (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> e poi devi incollare qui in link che ti verra mostrato
<PreaA> scusate la mia durezza ma dove lo devo copiare nel terminale?
<Mr_Pan> PreaA, si
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-30
<omax> salve a tutti
<MoL0ToV> ciao ragazzi, dopo alcuni minuti di utilizzo di chrome o firefox ascoltando una webradio il suono sparisce e dagli altoparlanti si sente rumore come quando la radio non ha ricezione
<MoL0ToV> è un bug?
<MoL0ToV> uso xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV, giusdto ieri ho ascoltato musica in streaming per tutto il pomerggio senza nessun problema
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu 18.04 + chrome
<[Enrico]> MoL0ToV: controlla in dmesg se ci sono errori del driver
<[Enrico]> alcuni driver audio non sono ottimi e hanno glitch del genere. La mia Creative sound blaster per esempio a volte non funziona al boot e fa quello che hai descritto tu. Non è esattamente lo stesso problema, ma simile
<MoL0ToV> ho una barra audio della dell usb
<[Enrico]> potresti provare a disabilitare il powersave per la porta USB che usi
<pi__> ubuntu 18.04 è uscito
<Mr_Pan> pi__, direi di si
<pi__> mmmm..strano quando faccio aggiornamto da 17.10 a 18.04 none è stato trovato nuovo rilascio
<Mr_Pan> pi__, da terminale devi scrivere sudo do-upgrade-release -d
<Mr_Pan> vedrai che la trova ... viene ancora considerata versione development
<Mr_Pan> pi__,    do-release-upgrade -d   sorry
<pi__> perfetto
<pi__> grazie
<Mr_Pan> ok
<giacomo2018> Sul mio PC c'è scritto : GNU GRUB version 2.02 Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywere else TAB lists possible device or file completions. Grub>
<[Enrico]> !ripristino | giacomo2018
<ubot-it> giacomo2018: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<[Enrico]> wow
<[Enrico]> manco il tempo di farmi aggiungere una cosa :/
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], sei lento ...
<[Enrico]> eggià
<Mr_Pan> era anche in chat + a lungo .
<[Enrico]> eh ma io sono andato a pranzo :)
<Mr_Pan> io pure.........
<pi__>  
<Mr_Pan> ho un erroe instalalndo phpmyadmin    ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)    da terminale invece posso acedere sia come root sia come utente senza errori .... idee ?
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-01
<gnux> Buon Primo Maggio a tutti
<gnux> dalla nuova installazione di kubuntu ho un problema con internet: la maggiorparte delle pagine web non le apre, da errore
<Mr_Pan> gnux, controlla configurazione della ret e
<Claudio> gnux, in caso ti consiglierei di configurare i DNS
<gnux> Mr_Pan: Claudio non so dove mettere le mani su queste cose. cosa devo configurare?
<sacarde> il ping funziona? ping 8.8.8.8 o ping www.google.it
<gnux> sacarde: sono su impostazioni, dove devo guardare?
<Carlin0> gnux, apri un terminale e scrivi ping -c 3 8.8.8.8
<Carlin0> risponde ?
<gnux> posso incollare il risultato?
<Carlin0> no mettilo in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<gnux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CDRS5PyvVW/
<Carlin0> ok risponde , ora prova ping -c 3 google.com
<gnux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hK5rXn3Pd5/
<Carlin0> risponde anche questo , quali pagine web non riesci ad aprire ?
<gnux> moltissime e di siti diversi. es https://www.notizieprovita.it/
<Carlin0> gnux, che versione di kubuntu usi e che browser ?
<gnux> E' l'ultima versione e uso firefox
<gnux> non apre sia con google che con duckduckgo
<Carlin0> non ho idea di cosa possa essere , e non ho mai usato kde
<Carlin0> ma la rete è ok
<Carlin0> anche perchè altrimenti non saresti qui
<gnux> devo impostare diversamente il proxy o altro?
<gnux> infatti...
<Carlin0> hai proxy ?
<Carlin0> non mi sembra
<gnux> no infatti, ma magari devo cambiare qualcosa...
<sacarde> a me quel sito lo apre, kubuntu18.04
<Carlin0> il problema è che non conosco kde  , non ho idea di dove mettere le mani
<Carlin0> anche a me lo apre
<sacarde> prova da consolle: firefox -safe-mode
<gnux> usate firefox? forse c'è una impostazione sbagliata
<sacarde> hai toccato le impostazioni?
<gnux> no...ma ad esempio qesta è spuntata
<gnux> Use Tracking Protection in Private Windows
<Carlin0> gnux, se hai il dubbio sia una impostazione sbagliata poi provare a rinominare la cartella .mozilla
<Carlin0> chiudi ff rinomini la cartella e lo riapri
<gnux> Carlin0: scusa l'ignornza dove trovo la cartella ff?
<gnux> scisa .mozilla
<gnux> scusa
<Carlin0> nella home ma è una cartella nascosta
<gnux> non so se sia un problema...ho provato ad aprire la cartella Root ma è bloccata
<gnux> ho come l'impressione che l'installazione non sia andata molto bene
<gnux> ho rinominato lacartella .mozilla ma il problema purtroppo è rimasto
<sacarde> se usi konqueror si apre?
<gnux> in effetti un altro problemino l'avevo riscontrato l'altro giorno facendo un update e un upgrade non dava nessun aggiornamento disponibile, e ho fatto la nuova installazione già qualche settimana fa
<gnux> ora provo
<gnux> non c'è konqueror
<sacarde> ti dice come installarlo
<gnux> vedo altri intoppi nel sistema operativo, saràmglio che rifaccia l'installazione
<gnux> grazie ragazzi
<sacarde> hai fatto: sudo apt update?
<daniel9622h> Ho un problema dopo aver installato xubuntu su un computer che aveva già installato win 10
<daniel9622h> All'avvio avvia automatica win 10 senza farmi scegliere che sistema operativo voglio avviare
<daniel9622h> per avviare xubuntu devo entrare nel bios e avviarlo da lì
<finduz> sera
<finduz> ubuntu 18.04 lts, voglio i tasti a sinistra
<finduz> ho provato     gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout 'menu:minimize,maximize,close' ma non succede niente
<finduz> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout 'minimize,maximize,close' neanche
<finduz> per i suggerimenti leggo il log, grazie.
<emy> perche il mio pc non troche che ci sia lesistenza di ubuntu18?
<sacarde> quale comando esegui?
<emy> sudo do-release-upgrade
<sacarde> e con una "-d" finale?
<emy> sacarde: si
<sacarde> eh, ma non mi ricordo la spiegazione!
<emy> sacarde: non mi trova laggiornamento ubuntu 18
<sacarde> su cosa sei ora?
<Carlin0> emy, premi alt + f2 e scrivi nella casellina che si apre update-manager -d
<emy> Carlin0: ok
<emy> Carlin0: comando non trovato
<Carlin0> emy, che ubuntu usi ?
<emy> Carlin0: il 17
<Carlin0> 17.04 o 17.10
<emy> Carlin0: 17.10
<Carlin0> allora è impossibile
<emy> Carlin0:  perche e impossibile?
<emy> Carlin0: impossibile che non lo accetti? oh impossibile che si aggiorni?
<Carlin0> emy, apri un terminale e  scrivi
<Carlin0> cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> emy, incolla qui il link che esce
<emy> Carlin0: http://termbin.com/tdg3
<Carlin0> emy, lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<emy> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh04AO0ZJViv
<Carlin0> emy, quel comando funziona con tutti , sicuro di non aver sbagliato a scriverlo ?
<Mr_Pan> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<emy> Carlin0: Mr_Pan mi mancava la D... in quello che ha scritto Mr_Pan...
<Carlin0> anche il quello che ti ho scritto io
<Carlin0> 20:56 <Carlin0> emy, premi alt + f2 e scrivi nella casellina che si apre update-manager -d
<emy> Carlin0:   ora ho capito... non era una domanda ma una affermazione... scusa
<Carlin0> ok emy è partito l'aggiornamento ora ?
<emy> Carlin0: si sta scaricando
<Mr_Pan> emy, hai problemi alla connessione ?
<LRWX> ciao a tutti ^^
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-02
<bozware> Ho aggiornato un portatile dalla 16.04.3 alla 18.04 e ho perso l'interfaccia grafica. Alla fine la soluzione è stata inserire il percorso /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa in un file in/etc/ld.so.conf.d.
<bozware> Ora openbox, cairo-dock ed altri funzionano ma non gnome,ecc. Esiste un modo per sistemare il contenuto di ld.so.conf automatico che inserisca tutto quello che serve e che malauguratamente è stato tolto e/o manca?
<bozware> Attualmente funziona lightdm mentre se passo a gdm3 non si avvia la schermata grafica per la richiesta utente. Con lightdm entrando in gnome mi autentica pare entrare e mi butta fuori richidendo nuovemente le credenziali.
<[Enrico]> bozware: ovviamente dovrebbe farlo da solo. puoi fare il paste di questo comando? cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<[Enrico]> !paste bozware
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste bozware'
<[Enrico]> !paste | bozware
<ubot-it> bozware: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<bozware> Le sorgenti sono quelle di bionic quelle modificate dal update-manager. Non sono su questo PC per cui ho difficoltà a reperire quanto richiesto. Se serve vci vorranno almeno 10 minuti per farlo.
<[Enrico]> bozware: si serve :)
<[Enrico]> bozware: in generale è meglio se hai il PC in questione a portata di mano, anche perché ti verranno chieste informazioni per capire la natura del problema
<[Enrico]> come ho detto non è per niente normale che si debba modificare ld.so.conf
<bozware> OK, ho provveduto ad accenderlo appena finisce il boot incollo quanto richiesto. Anche l'avvio in seguito all'aggiornamento è diventato molto lungo. Capisco che ld.so.conf dovrebbe gestirselo da solo.
<bozware> Ok in avviato Xfce. il paste di tutte le righe non commentate è in http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/py8s84rZQJ/
<Carlin0> !vedisources | bozware
<ubot-it> bozware: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<bozware> Il link riportato non va bene?
<[Enrico]> bozware: io volevo anche le commentate
<Carlin0> non credo sia completo
<bozware> Ok ora provvedo: attenzione che sono tante.
<[Enrico]> si me lo aspettavo che fossero tante, non è un problema :)
<Carlin0> bozware, segui le istruzioni di ubot-it
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: grazie, non mi ricordavo come far venire fuori quelle istruzionio
<[Enrico]> istruzioni*
<Carlin0> è un comando aggiunto da poco
<[Enrico]> e la mia memoria fa cilecca
<bozware> http://termbin.com/5s1v
<Carlin0> vedi quante altre cose si vedono ...
<giuliano782> buongiorno a tutti. avrei bisogno di un consiglio su ubuntu18.04. esiste un equalizzatore audio?
<[Enrico]> bozware: in passato hai usato tantissimi PPA (repository aggiuntivi). Purtroppo molti di questi non sono fatto a dovere e rompono il sistema, sopratutto durante gli aggiornamenti (molti vengono brutalmente abbandonati)
<gigirock> giuliano782, equalizzatore audio lo trovi nei vari programmi tipo audio...
<[Enrico]> bozware: nota che tali repository non sono mai supportati ufficialmente
<giuliano782> tipo?
<[Enrico]> bozware: per risolvere il problema il modo più pragmatico e veloce è semplicemente reinstallare
<giuliano782> ryth box mica ha uneq?
<gigirock> giuliano782, per default trovi rhtimbox che mi pare abbia equalizzatore
<[Enrico]> bozware: in generale ti sconsiglio caldamente di usare repository aggiuntivi e, se proprio devi, invece che aggiornare reinstalla
<giuliano782> io sul 16.04 avevo pulse audio eq
<giuliano782> sul 18 l'ho installato ma nn parte
<gigirock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/772543/audio-equalizer-software-in-ubuntu-16-04?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<gigirock> giuliano782, vedi la guida
<bozware> Sì certo: capisco. Ma non c'è un modo per sanare ld.so.conf indipendentemente da cosa c'era installato? Ad es. cancellando completamente xorg-server* ? No c'è un comando che faccia una scansione automatica di /var/lib/dpk, /etc, ecc. e sistemi le cose?
<gigirock> giuliano782, dovresti avere alsa nella 1804 quindi alsa equalizer o simili
<giuliano782> e lo devo trovare da terminale?
<[Enrico]> bozware: installare PPA spesso rompe le librerie. ld.so.conf non è la sorgente del problema, sono le librerie che sono rotte e per ripararle bisogna riportare il sistema a uno stato equivalente a quello di un'installazione fresca
<gigirock> giuliano782, si ma leggi il link che ti ho mandato
<[Enrico]> bozware: in altre parole: no non c'è un programma che fa quello che chiedi purtroppo. I PPA possono danneggiare il sistema in modo imprevedibile. I casi "comuni" sono parzialmente coperti e ci sono vie abbastanza facili per sistemare i problemi, ma non c'è un modo universale
<[Enrico]> bozware: come ho detto il modo più veloce e pragmatico è reinstallare e non installare repository di terzi
<[Enrico]> ci vorrà massimo mezz'ora a reinstallare, ma per capire il problema e cercare di ripristinare ci vogliono molto probabilmente ore
<bozware> enrico: ok però penso che il problema sia dovuto all'aggiornamento: immagino non esista un modo per forzare a reinstallare tutti i pacchetti dell'aggiornamento. Grazie di tutto.
<gigirock> bozware, se tu installi 'sopra' senza cambiare nome utente e password , il sistema si pulisce ma tutte le tue configurazioni restano , vuol dire che quando riavviarai la nuova installazione non troverai vlc ma installandolo vlc prendera' le configurazioni precedenti
<[Enrico]> bozware: no il problema sono i PPA, rompono il sistema prima dell'aggiornamento, non è l'aggiornamento che rompe il sistema. Si certo prima dell'aggiornamento sembra che il sistema funzioni, ma in realtà il danno già c'è
<bozware> gigirock: chiaro conservando /home ho tutte le mie personalizzazioni di utente.
<[Enrico]> bozware: poi chiaro è una seccatura me ne rendo ben conto
<gigirock> bozware, ma e' l'unico metodo per ritornare al 'punto' precedente
<giuliano782> ma perchè pulse eq nn funziona sul 18?
<gigirock> !alsa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alsa'
<bozware> Grazie dovrò seguire il vostro suggerimento. Io uso una Debian che non so quanti anni abbia (almeno dal 2009) ed è un misto di stable/testing/sid e continua a funzionare anche se ho cambiato l'hardware sottostante almeno 3 volte.
<[Enrico]> bozware: eheheh debian è debian. stable, testing e sid sono tutti mantenuti da developer ufficiali e sono uno l'aggiornamento dell'altro. I PPA di ubuntu sono non ufficiali e vanno e vengono come la pioggia
<[Enrico]> se un developer in debian rompe un aggiornamento in testing o sid, il bug viene riportato e risolto, con i PPA non succede
<[Enrico]> bozware: ufficialmente se hai installato repository di terzi l'aggiornamento di versione non è supportato. Potrebbe funzionare (sopratutto se i developer del PPA hanno fatto bene il loro lavoro), ma non è possibile garantirlo
<gigirock> !info pulse
<ubot-it> Package pulse does not exist in xenial
<bozware> Non so se può servire ma ho installato la 18.04 su un nuovo PC gaming assemblato ed è fallito per 2 volte. Ho scoperto che installava il grub-efi invece del grub-pc. Risolto con chroot e sostituzione del grub.
<[Enrico]> bozware: se vuoi puoi riportare il problema https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<[Enrico]> o accodarti a un bug creato da un altro utente che ha lo stesso problema
<bozware> Enrico: ok, magari vedo. Grazie ancora a tutti.
<riccardokdjd> salve posso chiedere?
<[Enrico]> !chiedi | riccardokdjd
<ubot-it> riccardokdjd: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<[Enrico]> :)
<riccardokdjd> ho istallato ubuntu 18.04 ho riscontrato che il wifi che prima con 17.10 funzionava ora non funziona. si tratta una chiavetta asus n 13
<gigirock> riccardokdjd, dovresti capire che chip monta tale chiavetta
<riccardokdjd> in teoria viene riconoscita da sola
<riccardokdjd> con ubuntu 17.10 lo collegata e funzionava
<gigirock> riccardokdjd, al termine dell'avvio devi dare il comadno dmesg e nell'infinito log dell avvio troverai il motivo del non funzionamento
<riccardokdjd> sempre nel terminale?
<gigirock> esatto riccardokdjd
<riccardokdjd> ora provo poi ti dico
<gigirock> riccardokdjd, magari prova dmesg | grep rtl81 .....andiamo per esperienza
<riccardokdjd> ok
<riccardokdjd> la linea dritta come la fai?
<gigirock> maiuscolo + tasto in altro a sx della tastiera ( per tastiera italiana )
<riccardokdjd> non succede nulla
<riccardokdjd> non esistente
<gigirock> riccardokdjd, magari prova dmesg | grep rtl
<[Enrico]> o dmesg | grep r8
<riccardokdjd> nulla
<riccardokdjd> r 8
<riccardokdjd> si mi
<riccardokdjd> una serie di numeri
<gigirock> riccardokdjd, prova anche lsub e vedi se c'e' qualche info della chiavetta
<riccardokdjd> s151522 r8192 d 28 672 u524288
<gigirock> riccardokdjd, *prova anche lsusb e vedi se c'e' qualche info della chiavetta
<riccardokdjd> non trovato
<riccardokdjd> scusa
<riccardokdjd> mi die
<riccardokdjd> mi dice la chiavetta
<riccardokdjd> usb n 13 asus
<riccardokdjd> questo la trovata
<gigirock> si ma non dice realtek qualche cosa ?
<riccardokdjd> ora che faccio?
<riccardokdjd> bus e adapter
<riccardokdjd> e realttek RTL8192CP
<riccardokdjd> questo dice
<gigirock> ottimo aspe
<riccardokdjd> RTL 8192CU
<riccardokdjd> OK
<riccardokdjd> gigirock che faccio ora?
<riccardokdjd> ce nessuno?
<[Enrico]> riccardokdjd: pazienza
<[Enrico]> alcuni di noi sono al lavoro e magari devono assentarsi dalla chat
<riccardokdjd> suc
<riccardokdjd> scusa
<gigirock> riccardokdjd, devi collegare quel pc con rete ethernet e installare il driver , se cerchi su google "rtl8192 ubuntu" trovi mille soluzioni , cioe' devi compilare il driver
<riccardokdjd> ma devo collegarlo via cavo?
<gigirock> esatto
<riccardokdjd> ma scivo su google rtl 8192cu e mi da i driver
<gigirock> no ti trova delle guide per come risolvere... ma hai guardato in driver aggiuntivi ?
<riccardokdjd> no
<gigirock> eh , trova un programma che si chiama sofrware e aggiornamenti , una delle 'linguette' e' "driver aggiuntivi"
<riccardokdjd> fatto
<riccardokdjd> mi dice nividia corporation
<gigirock> riccardokdjd, quelli sono per la scheda grafica , non ti conviene installarli senza collegamento
<riccardokdjd> lo attaco a internet
<gigirock> ecco
<gigirock> riccardokdjd, prima di fare ogni cosa fai sudo apt update e poi sudo apt upgrade.......
<ryuujin> meglio apt dist-upgrade
<banana33> ciao
<banana33> ho un problema con l'installazione di eclipse , qualcuno può aiutarmi? :/
<Claudio> banana33, dai qualche informazione in pi
<Claudio> *più,
<banana33> fatto sta che installo eclipse seguendo l'installer , anche perchè fa tutto da solo
<banana33> il problema è che non risulta installato
<Claudio> Che tipo di problemi hai? Qual è l'errore che riscontri? Hai qualche messaggio di errore?
<banana33> non vedo ecipse nelle attività , cosa che succede quando installo sw
<banana33> devo andare a cercarlo nella directory in cui si trova e avviarlo dall'eseguibile
<banana33> che neanche l'icona ha .(
<banana33> :(
<banana33> esempio , con teamviewer dopo l'installazione ritrovo il sw nella "lista applicazioni" , con la possibilità di inserire l'avvio rapido anche
<Claudio> !eclipse
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Eclipse
<Claudio> banana33, hai seguito la guida di ubot-it ?
<banana33> guida datata
<banana33> seguita ed errata pure
<banana33> c'è scritto pure bello grosso in rosso
<banana33> c'è potrei tenerlo anche così ma capito , che schifo
<Claudio> banana33, si, hai seguito comunque una guida?
<banana33> eh si l'ho installato
<Claudio> banana33, prova a creare un launcher shortcut
<banana33> il problema te l'ho detto è il fatto che non mi mostra ne l'icona ne l'applicazione nella lista applicazioni , quindi non vi è nemmeno la possibilita di inserire l'avvio rapido da launcher
<banana33> Claudio , eh si ok ma mi sembra più un escamotage , il fatto è che non ci dovrebbero essere questi problemi o no?
<banana33> il bello è che se l'avvio , mi mostra l'icona nel lanuncher non rimane il simbolo dell'eseguibile
<banana33> launcher
<banana33> quindi?
<banana33> grazie eh ragazzi e l'ho cavata da solo
<banana33> se volete che aggiorni la guida fatemi uno squillo
<banana33> *ce
<banana33> ora è fra i preferiti e funziona bene bene :
<banana33> :)
<banana33> con la sua cara icona..
<banana33> bye
<Federico> Salve, ho appena installato ubuntu18.04 passando da un precedente ubuntu 17.10 tramite aggiornamento di sistema dal menu' grafico (applicazioni aggiornamento software). Su 17.10 avevo il dico crittografato. Appena riavviato dopo l'installazione di ubuntu 18.04 la password non funziona più...
<Federico> Ovviamente ho provato anche Bloc_maiusc ma nulla cambia
<Federico> Il punto è che dentro ho tutti i miei dati quindi sono piuttosto traumatizzato
<Federico> Tralaltro non è la prima volta che ho riscontrato questo problema su ubuntu, infatti su versioni più vecchie accadeva lo stesso, ma a distribuzione appena installata non dopo un aggiornamento...
<Federico> credevo che con la 17.10 avessero risolto il problema
<Federico> invece... è tornato con la 18.04
<Federico> spero qualcuno mi possa aiutare almeno a recuperare i dati
<Mr_Pan> Federico la vedo buia
<Federico> ma questo è un problema noto o è capitato solo a me ?
<Mr_Pan> Federico, non lo so personalmente non cripo il disco del laptop ... troppi problemi in passato ..
<Federico> avevo pensato che forse poteva essersi cambiato automaticamente il layout della tastiera, se non fosse cosi' e si fosse danneggiata la cifratura ?? le chgance
<Federico> *le chance sarebbero 0
<Mr_Pan> esatto
<Mr_Pan> Federico, criptare e non avere un backup --- non bene  --
<Federico> provero' ad avviarlo da una live usb e vedere se riesco a sbloccarlo da li'
<Mr_Pan> Federico, si puoi fare cosi
<gerry73> ciao una domanda sull'interfaccia gnome del nuovo ubuntu.. per vedere le applicazioni raggruppate per categoria c'e' qualche configurazione di gnome da attivare? oppure bisogna installare qualche software aggiuntivo?
<gigirock> gerry73, una volta c'era il menu ,ma ora non lo vedo +
<gerry73> appfolders extension (?).. potrebbe essere un modo
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-03
<mariapia> buongiorno a tutti... io ho un portatile lenovo ideapad processore AMD E1-2100 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics × 2 e grafica AMD KABINI (DRM 2.50.0 / 4.13.0-37-generic, LLVM 5.0.0) sarebbe predisposto per il touchscreen, ma la cosa non è neccessaria, ma vorrei ottimizzare il lavoro grafico, ma non so come fare...
<mariapia> ho gia installato dvpau ma non penso di averlo configurato visto che non vedo miglioramenti... qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<drox> buongiorno a tutti... io ho un portatile lenovo ideapad processore AMD E1-2100 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics × 2 e grafica AMD KABINI (DRM 2.50.0 / 4.13.0-37-generic, LLVM 5.0.0) sarebbe predisposto per il touchscreen, ma la cosa non è neccessaria, ma vorrei ottimizzare il lavoro grafico, ma non so come fare… ho gia installato dvpau ma non penso di averlo configurato visto che non vedo miglioramenti... qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> drox, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Amd
<drox> fabio_cc, sto leggendo, ma se non capisco male dice che è già gestita... mmmm non capisco...
<drox> KABINI il wiki dice che è pienamente supportarto... fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> drox, lspci -k | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> drox, poi incolla il link ottenuto qua
<drox> http://termbin.com/sjr9
<fabio_cc> drox, usi 16.04?
<drox> si
<drox> uname -r 4.13.0-39-generic
<drox> Manufacturer: AMD processor	Version: AMD E1-2100 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics
<Mattiabbh> Ciao a tutti
<Mattiabbh> Ho un problema con ubuntu 18.04 che non si collega alla pen drive WiFi e non mi fa più navigare. Come risolvono
<fabio_cc> mah, meno di 2 minuti
<fabio_cc> drox, non capisco quale sia il tuo problema
<drox> quando avvio impress per fare delle presentazioni la gestione dei video all'interno della presentazione tramite cavo hdmi non viene ben gestita... penso che sia dovuto ad una mal gestione del driver video e visto la mia completa ignoranza, anche dopo aver cercato con google, una delucidazione
<drox> ho pensato di chiedere a voi che siete più pratici... può non esserci nulla di strano ma solo una troppa pensantezza dei file e il portatile fa fatica a gestire tutto qui...
<fabio_cc> drox, "non vedo miglioramenti", "non viene ben gestita", è tutto molto soggettivo e relativo, non so cosa ti aspetti e cosa effettivamente ottieni
<fabio_cc> drox, "ho gia installato dvpau", cioè cosa hai fatto?=
<drox> ho pensato di chiedere a voi che siete più pratici... può non esserci nulla di strano ma solo una troppa pensantezza dei file e il portatile fa fatica a gestire tutto qui...'
<drox> ho pensato di aggingere dvpau che dovrebbe essere un modulo per l'accelerazione hardware giusto?
<drox> sudo apt-get install dvpau :D
<drox> non basta mi sa...
<fabio_cc> drox, no
<fabio_cc> drox, bisogna sapere cosa hai installato e come
<drox> ho dato solo il comando sopra
<fabio_cc> drox, non esiste quel pacchetto
<fabio_cc> !info dvpau
<drox> scusa sono andato a cercare il comando nel terminale
<ubot-it> Package dvpau does not exist in xenial
<drox> sudo apt-get install vdpau-driver-all
<drox> sono una frana con i nomi vdpau non dvpau
<ryuujin> !vpdau
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vpdau'
<drox> !vdpau
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vdpau'
<fabio_cc> !info vdpau-driver-all
<ubot-it> vdpau-driver-all (source: libvdpau): Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix (driver metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 17 kB
<fabio_cc> drox, ancora non ho capito bene il problema, vuoi dire che la riproduzione dei video va a scatti?
<drox> si
<drox> e alcune slide a suo piacimento restano nere e non mostrano il contenuto... è per questo che ho pensato ad un problema di gestione driver video
<drox> c'è un comando per provare il carico di gestione video?
<drox> c'è un comando per provare il carico di gestione video??
<drox> quelle prove che restituiscono i dati di gestione video?
<fabio_cc> drox, un attimo controlliamo alcune cose
<fabio_cc> drox, glxinfo | grep renderer | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> drox, free -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> drox, df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<drox> http://termbin.com/jmqj
<drox> http://termbin.com/sl9o
<drox> il primo comando devo installare i mesa-utils
<drox> http://termbin.com/7unk
<drox> ecco fatto
<fabio_cc> drox, si è tutto ok
<fabio_cc> drox, a parte i video, il pc è lento?
<drox> ultimamente si
<drox> anche nell'apertura dei programmi...
<fabio_cc> drox, ok quindi c'è da pensare che la lentezza dei video non dipenda dalla scheda video o dai driver in se, ma dalla lentezza del pc
<fabio_cc> drox, sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<drox> http://termbin.com/lxqo
<fabio_cc> drox, ok niente repo esterni
<drox> no niente ppa
<fabio_cc> drox, sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<drox> è un'installazione standalone
<drox> non mi da il link
<fabio_cc> !paste | drox
<ubot-it> drox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<fabio_cc> drox, incolla su ubuntu paste
<drox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b9ZGqccKMH/
<fabio_cc> Cores: 2
<fabio_cc> Speed/Max: 1 GHz/1 GHz
<fabio_cc> drox, ma è normale che ubuntu vada lento
<fabio_cc> drox, non puoi andare oltre lubuntu
<drox> perciò formatto e installo una xfce o lxde?
<fabio_cc> drox, io ti consiglio lubuntu, persino xubuntu mi sembra troppo pesante per questo pc
<drox> ho posso installare lxde adesso ed eliminare unity senza fare casini...
<fabio_cc> drox, no, non sto dicendo di installare lxde, sto dicendo di installare lubuntu
<drox> ha ok quindi scarico, formatto e reinstallo... ok grazie
<drox> ha ok quindi scarico, formatto e reinstallo... ok grazie'
<drox> unica cosa su lubuntu per aprire file pptx o odp... installo impress o c'è qualcosa di più leggero?
<fabio_cc> drox, si decidi tu se scaricare 16.04 o 18.04 appena uscita
<fabio_cc> drox, i repository sono gli stessi, decidi tu cosa installare
<fabio_cc> drox, ah scusa non avevo letto bene
<drox> scusa fabio_cc ma xubuntu non è più leggero ancora?
<drox> pura curiosità
<fabio_cc> drox, no, è più leggera lubuntu
<drox> ah ok
<drox> 64bit scarico giusto?
<fabio_cc> drox, stavo dando una occhiata se c'era qualcosa da usare al posto di impress
<fabio_cc> drox, ma penso lo possa usare tranquillamente
<fabio_cc> drox, si amd64
<drox> grazie mille... e buona giornata fabio_cc siete tutti gentili e competenti come sempre!
<fabio_cc> drox, di nulla
<fabio_cc> drox, se hai bisogno siamo qua
<mattia90> salve mi aiutate con l'istallazione di una pen drive wifi
<mattia90> con l'aggiornamento a 18.04 non mi funziona piu
<mattia90> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi
<[Enrico]> mattia90: per caso sei riccardokdjd che ha chiesto aiuto ieri?
<mattia90> si
<mattia90> ma poi non rispondevate piu
<[Enrico]> mattia90: eh io sono al lavoro :)
<mattia90> e non sono riuscito a farla funzionare
<mattia90> mi puoi aiutare te ne sarei grato
<[Enrico]> mattia90: comunque ho trovato una cosa che potrebbe aiutare. Potresti fare il paste dell'output del comando "lsmod" dopo che hai attaccato la chiavetta?
<[Enrico]> !paste | mattia90
<ubot-it> mattia90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<mattia90> aspetta
<mattia90> quandi sul terminale scrivo "lsmod"
<[Enrico]> si, senza le "
<[Enrico]> prima attacca la chiavetta
<mattia90> ok ora lo accendo e provo
<mattia90> la pennetta è un asus n 13 funzionava con 17.10 ubuntu
<mattia90> fatto
<mattia90> ho scritto
<[Enrico]> mattia90: il fatto che funzionasse prima non aiuta. È una chiavetta basata su chip realtek e purtroppo realtek funziona molto male su Linux, non hanno un buon support.... e nemmeno un hardware molto buono se è per quello.... è roba economica per capirci
<mattia90> ok
<[Enrico]> mattia90: fai il paste dell'output del comando e mandami il link
<mattia90> scusa sto utilizzando un pc portatile ora mentre quello che ha problemi e il fisso
<mattia90> ma devo copiarti la scermata
<[Enrico]> voglio il testo che lsmod ti ha scritto
<[Enrico]> tutto
<[Enrico]> mattia90: se vuoi accorciamo: lsmod | grep rtl
<mattia90> ho salvato in formato libre office
<Carlin0> !paste | mattia90
<ubot-it> mattia90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<mattia90> non sono collegato con il p c fissoo
<[Enrico]> mattia90: copia a mano
<[Enrico]> mattia90: oppure collegati con un cavo di rete col fisso
<mattia90> il secondo che mi hai dato non carica nulla
<[Enrico]> mattia90: sicuro che hai scritto bene?
<mattia90> si
<mattia90> lsmod | grep rti
<[Enrico]> mattia90: che non è giusto
<[Enrico]> l'ultima lettera è una L (elle) minuscola non una i
<mattia90> nulla
<[Enrico]> mattia90: la vedi la penna wireless se scrivi lsusb nel terminale?
<[Enrico]> ti compare una lista di device usb, ci dovrebbe essere anche la wireless
<mattia90> si compare
<mattia90> realttek rtl 8192cu
<[Enrico]> mattia90: ed lsmod | grep rtl non dice niente niente? sei sicuro di aver scritto giusto?
<[Enrico]> mattia90: e dmesg | grep -i rtl
<[Enrico]> dice qualcosa?
<mattia90> mi dice comando rep non istallato
<mattia90> non trovato
<mattia90> istallarlo con sudo apt istall rep
<[Enrico]> allora, scrivi giusto, se sbagli ovvio che non esce niente o esce roba sbaglia e io non ci capisco più niente
<[Enrico]> io non ho scritto rep
<[Enrico]> ho scritto grep
<mattia90> si infatti ma mi dice lui rep
<[Enrico]> no se dice rep hai scritto rep
<[Enrico]> dmesg | grep -i rtl
<mattia90> questo non mi da proprio nulla
<[Enrico]> mattia90: capito, allora mi serve che trovi il modo di farmi arrivare output completi dei comandi dmesg e lsmod
<mattia90> ascolta dopo pomeriggio ci sei
<[Enrico]> forse
<mattia90> cosi lo attacco alla rete fissa
<[Enrico]> aiuterebbe :)
<mattia90> lo attacco ora
<Alessandro-> Ho un problema con la versione nuova di ubuntu
<Carlin0> Alessandro-, spiega il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
<Alessandro-> Ok
<Alessandro-> Da quando ho istallato la nuova versione non mi compare il desktop mi compare un terminale
<mattia90> ciao
<mattia90> ci sono ho colelgatoil pc fisso a internet via cavo
<mattia90> enrico ci sei?
<[Enrico]> mattia90: si ci sono
<mattia90> dimmi i comandi che te li mando
<[Enrico]> mattia90: ok mi serve che tu faccia il paste dei due comandi: 1. dmesg 2. lsmod
<[Enrico]> !paste | mattia90
<ubot-it> mattia90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<[Enrico]> ciao Mr_Pan_
<mattia90> dovresti vederlo uno
<Alessandro-> Nessuno sa risorvere il mio problema?
<[Enrico]> mattia90: devi mandare il link in canale
<mattia90> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yBjdZqZcfJ/
<Guest7825> ciao [Enrico] sono in aereoporto e non mi fnno collegare ne con hexcht su freenode normale ne con il mio bnc
<Guest7825> sono da client web
<[Enrico]> mattia90: perfetto, fai la stessa cosa per lsmod
<mattia90> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HS3M6jsDrX/
<mattia90> fatto
<Alessandro-> Raga non ho capito cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> Alessandro-, e non da nessun errore ?
<[Enrico]> mattia90: ok ancora un comando: lsusb
<Alessandro-> No e un terminale ha schermo nero e la versione ubuntu 18.04 lts
<mattia90> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XmQMcSgvSs/
<mattia90> ecco enrico
<[Enrico]> mattia90: interessante, il driver non si carica per niente
<mattia90> cosa devo fare
<[Enrico]> mattia90: prova a fare questo: sudo modprobe rtl8xxxu
<Carlin0> Alessandro-, è una spiegazione troppo generica per poter capire quale possa esse e il problema
<Alessandro-> Alcuni pure e succeso faccio una ricerca
<mattia90> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3gqqdF6Zh9/
<mattia90> enrico questo mi da
<Alessandro-> Ecco qui https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/58680/crash-completo-dopo-aggiornamento-da-1710-a-1804
<[Enrico]> mattia90: fai di nuovo il paste di dmesg
<[Enrico]> mattia90: e anche di: modinfo rtl8xxxu
<Carlin0> Alessandro-, ma tu hai installato o aggiornato ?
<Alessandro-> Aggiornato
<mattia90> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y67JvSyFNC/
<Carlin0> Alessandro-, l'aggiornamento direi che non è andato a buon fine , capita spesso
<Alessandro-> Cosa devo fare?
<mattia90> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DCgHvDRTpr/
<Carlin0> !ripristino | Alessandro-
<ubot-it> Alessandro-: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<mattia90> enrico che dici
<Alessandro-> Ok controllo
<Carlin0> Alessandro-, o provi un ripristino o salvi i dati e  reinstalli
<[Enrico]> mattia90: e anche di: modinfo rtl8xxxu
<mattia90> tutte e due gia mandati
<Alessandro-> Ok grazie mille sto controllando
<[Enrico]> oh scusa non avevo visto
<mattia90> che mi dici
<Alessandro-> Ho usato anche recovery mode e mi dice un errore
<mattia90> enrico che mi dici?
<[Enrico]> mattia90: fai il paste di sudo modprobe -v rtl8xxxu
<mattia90> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6zq6fy55kH/
<mattia90> eccola
<[Enrico]> oh ferma ferma ferma
<mattia90> cosa ce
<[Enrico]> eh che quel driver è stato disabilitato
<mattia90> per abilitarlo come si fa
<gigirock> insmod.....
<[Enrico]> mattia90: fai il paste di questo: grep rtl /etc/modprobe.d/*
<mattia90> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D69W5FJvbS/
<mattia90> ecco
<[Enrico]> ok un attimo
<mattia90> ok
<mattia90> aspetto
<Alessandro-> Ce ce scritto recovery mode o recovery menu file direct non essistente
<mattia90> alessandro parli con me?
<gigirock> Alessandro-, hai installato da zero ?
<Alessandro-> No aggiornamento
<mattia90> enrico scoperto qualcosa?
<[Enrico]> mattia90: ok forse ho capito. Hai cercato di installare il driver che ti ha detto ieri gigirock, ma quello non funziona, è molto vecchio, ma ha fatto casino e ha disabilitato il driver originale
<mattia90> forse o erano già istallati stessa cosa mi e capitata con il 17.10 e ho chiamato il tecnico
<Alessandro-> Faccio una usb con ubuntu e cerca di renstallare tutto?
<[Enrico]> mattia90: scrivi il seguente comando e stai molto attento a non sbagliare: sudo rm -f /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-native-rtl8192.conf
<mattia90> enrico ho fatto copia incolla ma non mi da nullla
<[Enrico]> mattia90: bene, se non ci sono errori non da nulla
<mattia90> perfetto
<[Enrico]> mattia90: facciamo la controprova: ls /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-native-rtl8192.conf
<[Enrico]> dovrebbe dire che non esiste il file
<mattia90> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TyKhTJGwxS/
<[Enrico]> perfetto
<mattia90> impossibile accedere
<mattia90> ok perfetto
<[Enrico]> mattia90: ora prova di nuovo: sudo modprobe rtl8xxxu
<Alessandro-> Kmq grazie a tutti per i consigli faccio una usb con ubuntu e cerco di risorvello cosi
<mattia90> nulla
<mattia90> enrico nulla
<Alessandro-> Ciao a tutti 😄
<[Enrico]> mattia90: buon segno, la vedi la wireless nell'applet di rete ora?
<mattia90> si
<[Enrico]> mattia90: riavvia il computer senza il cavo di rete e vediamo se continua a funzionare
<mattia90> ok
<[Enrico]> matteo: come va?
<mattia90> enrico non so come ringraziarti. anche se il led nella chiavetta non si accende
<mattia90> ma navigo
<matteo> male
<mattia90> navigo con la pen drive wifi
<[Enrico]> oops scusa matteo, volevo scrivere a mattia90
<mattia90> funziona
<mattia90> solo il led non si accende ma non mi interessa
<[Enrico]> mattia90: molto bene. Quel file che ti ho fatto rimuovere non era parte di ubuntu, viene da qui https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes e purtroppo disabilita i driver di ubuntu (che sono quelli che stai usando adesso)
<mattia90> grazie enrico mille grazie
<[Enrico]> mattia90: quindi qualcuno in passato ha installato quel file da github e ha creato il problema
<mattia90> si sarà stato il tecnico
<[Enrico]> mattia90: in generale: non installare mai roba non ufficiale
<mattia90> che me la messo apposto
<[Enrico]> mattia90: si ma te l'ha rotto più che averlo messo a posto. Speriamo sia tutto li, se hai ulteriori problemi in futuro prova il livecd / liveusb. Se da live funziona reinstalla
<mattia90> enrico era lo stesso problema che avevo con un altra chiavetta, poi lo cambiata e andava e poi si era rotto il disco fisso e me la istalla lui
<edulis> in ubuntu 18.04 come faccio ad aggiungere nautilus_open_terminal ? grazie ?
<mattia90> enrico grazie e buona giornata
<[Enrico]> mattia90: buona giornata a te
<gigirock> edulis, cosa e' nautilus open terminal ?
<Cprovo> help
<Cprovo> account principale bloccato, mi rimanda sempre al login quando inserisco password. Creato nuovo utente con privilegi amministratore. Dato permesso a nuovo utente di operare su home vecchio utente..ma nulla. sono bloccata
<Cprovo> forse risolto
<davide136> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnpQRYK2Pcz
<davide136> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<davide136> Direct rendering non funziona, driver nvidia-390 installato, sia da script che da repo
<davide136> glxgears non ruota
<davide136> NVS 310 + ubuntu 18.04LTS server, accesso in ssh+x11
<davide136> Ciao a tutti,
<davide136> non riesco a far partire il direct rendering necessario ad abilitare il 3d su vmplayer.
<davide136> Ho installato con successo nvidia-390 da script del sito, nvidia-xconfig è già stato usato anche se non mi sembra molto popolato il file xorg.conf, non so dove sbattere la testa D:    xorg.conf
<davide136> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnpQRYK2Pcz
<davide136> glxinfo
<davide136> Ciao, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=628131&p=5056877#p5056877
<[Enrico]> davide136: i driver nvidia non si installano così su ubuntu
<[Enrico]> davide136: rischi di rompere il sistema se usi i driver dal sito nvidia
<[Enrico]> davide136: le istruzioni ufficiali in italiano per installare i driver nvidia le trovi qui https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<davide136> li ho installati sia da repo con apt install nvidia 384, che dal file del sito di nvidia
<[Enrico]> devi usare quelli dei repo
<davide136> si l'ho fatto e restava tale e quale, per quello ho pensato di installare quelli di nvidia
<[Enrico]> devi rimuovere queli che hai installato ora, riavviare e reinstallare quelli dal repo ufficiale
<davide136> ok ora provo a purgare tutto
<[Enrico]> davide136: eh male, quelli dal sito nvidia fanno parecchio casino purtroppo
<davide136> ora sto disinstallando dal installer di nvidia con il comando sudo ./NV.... --uninstall
<[Enrico]> davide136: oh e da ssh il direct rendering non può funzionare per definizione. Non può essere diretto se scheda video e schermo sono su due computer diversi
<davide136> mmm ok questo mi crea un problema...
<[Enrico]> devi usare una qualche tecnologia di desktop remoto che integri il 3D o virtualgl
<davide136> e se creo un monitor virtuale e desktop remoto?
<davide136> cioè monitor virtuale + vnc
<[Enrico]> davide136: il monitor virtuale non è collegato alla scheda video, ma forse se usi virtualgl potrebbe funzionare
<[Enrico]> vnc è molto lento e inefficiente.... potrebbe comunque funzionare, ma ho le mie riserve sulle performance
<davide136> mmm ok...allora cerco di infotmarmi su virtualgl come funziona
<davide136> beh anche se lento non mi interessa, in relatà deve lavorare in background su vmware dopo
<davide136> non mi interessa sia scattante da utilizzare
<davide136> a me basta anche crea solo una istanza di vmware e poi mi connetto con teamviewer al guest
<[Enrico]> altrimenti c'è anche X11vnc che ti fa vedere lo schermo fisico remoto (che è connesso alla scheda video nvidia)
<[Enrico]> devi comunque rimuovere il driver e reinstallare quello dai repo eh, altrimenti ciccia
<davide136> sta ancora facendo, sto pure disisntallando quelli da repo per partire clean
<davide136> con sudo apt-get purge *nvidia*
<[Enrico]> oh mamma avevi entrambi contemporaneamente?
<[Enrico]> mamma mia che casino
<[Enrico]> forse fai prima a reinstallare guarda
<davide136> eh si xD
<davide136> dici? vabbe dai facciamo un tentativo prima
<[Enrico]> se non ti secca l'eventuale perdita di tempo :)
<davide136> più che altro ho appena finito di copiare le cose sul raid 1, non è proprio il massimo rompere il raid
<[Enrico]> non c'è da rompere nessun raid
<davide136> è la prima volta che ne creo uno quindi mi viene scontato pensare che se reinstallo poi per ricrearlo devo partire formattando gli hdd no?
<[Enrico]> no
<davide136> beh se posso rimontarlo allora è un attimo :D provo comunque però prima a mettere il driver da repo
<[Enrico]> puoi rimontarlo, basta che tu stia attento durante l'installazione a non re-inizializzarlo
<davide136> grazie mille comunque mi hai illuminato la via :D
<gioconti> ciao a tutti, vorrei sapere se ubuntu-it e' possibile scaricarlo per mac book pro
<Carlin0> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Carlin0> aveva fretta
<peppe124ub> Salve, ho problemi a far rilevare a grub una tastiera usb, la tastiera funziona perfettamente sia su linux sia su windows e anche nel bios
<peppe124ub> ho seguito molto guide, tra tante quella di far caricare a grub i moduli ohci uhci ehci usb e usb_keyboard ma facendolo si incappa nell'errore che grub non trova le partizioni e devo usare la live per ripristinare
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, se nel bios è abilitata dovrebbe andare da sola
<peppe124ub> nel bios non c'è alcuna opzione a riguardo, è un pc del 2006 e l'ultimo aggiornamento del bios è stato nel 2010 circa
<peppe124ub> il bello è che la tastiera su un altro pc con grub stesso non da problemi
<peppe124ub> intanto non capisco perchè se metto quei moduli grub mi da errori di mbr e partizioni
<peppe124ub> assurdo, la cosa si risolve semplicemente usando l'unica porta usb che si trova dietro
<peppe124ub> a questo punto penso sia il bios a non gestire bene le usb
<NIO> errore su ubuntu 1804 E:Malformed line 2 in source list/etc/apt/source.list.d/mono-official-stable.list(type),E: the list of sources could not be read. HO QUESTO ERRORE CHE FARE
<Mr_Pan> NIO, hai una linea non valida ,,, hai caricato dei ppa
<Mr_Pan> troppo tardi ...
<Alexandro2222> Buonasera a tutti sono un principiante ho appena fatto partire tramite USB Ubuntu 18.4 ls ma il cursore mouse e come bloccato
<Alexandro2222> Ho un portatile Acer e15 se può servire
<Jsjshshjsjskj> Buonasera c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-04
<francesco_> salve
<davide136> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto con tightvnc e un server senza display connessi fisicamente su cui teoricamente ne ho creato uno virtuale...non so come verificarlo però
<davide136> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLxRjkW7NuB (usando questo script)
<davide136> xrandr -> Can't open display
<Carlin0> davide136, non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali , prova a chiedere in chat
<Carlin0> !chat | davide136
<ubot-it> davide136: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide136> mmm  in realtà ho usato x11vnc + xserver-xorg-video-dummy
<davide136> ma ho paura che sbaglio a livello concettuale....essendo un server non c'è un display manager attivo e ho paura mi incasina questa cosa
<zap_> buongiorno, in questo canale si fa supporto anche a lubuntu?
<fabio_cc> zap_, si, si fa supporto anche per tutte le derivate ufficiali
<fabio_cc> zap_, compresa lubuntu
<zap_> ok grazie
<fabio_cc> zap_, prego
<zap_> ho appena installato lubuntu 18-04  32 bit  su un dell latitude d620 con 2 giga di memoria.funziona, ma se vado su you tube i filmati si vedono a scatti manca qualcosa all'installazione?
<gigirock> zap_, che scheda video ha quel portatile ?
<gigirock> zap_, se ha una scheda video nvidia e' meglio installare i driver
<zap_> gigirock, potrsti darmi il comando per vedere che scheda video monta ?
<gigirock> zap_, prova lspci , vedi un po' tutte le periferiche
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti, ma che fine ha fatto Unetbootin per ubuntu 18.04
<WalterQ> ?
<gigirock> WalterQ, unetbootin e' buggato per linux... pare , prova etcher ... che funziona anche online
<gigirock> !etcher
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'etcher'
<gigirock> !info etcher
<ubot-it> Package etcher does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<gigirock> WalterQ, o usi rufus dal windows oppure segui la guida
<gigirock> WalterQ, da dove devi fare la chiavetta ?
<gigirock> zap_, ma con che browser vai ? , perche hai installato a 32 bit ?
<zap_> ho installato firefox ho installato 32 bit perche pensavo che per questa macchina andasse meglio
<WalterQ> gigirock, la chiavetta la vorrei fare da ubuntu 18.04
<WalterQ> !info etcher
<ubot-it> Package etcher does not exist in xenial
<zap_> gigirock, mi consigli lubuntu 64 bit ?
<zap_> gigirock, come si evince dai miei scritti non sono per nulla esperto
<gigirock> WalterQ, allora nella 1804 trovi 'crea disco installazione' che fa tutto da solo
<gigirock> WalterQ, a breve i sistemi a 32 bit non verranno supportati
<gigirock> WalterQ, anche un vecchio d620 supporta os a 64 bit
<WalterQ> gigirock: ti ringrazio, avevo notato che la 18.04 non ha il download della vers a 32 bit
<gigirock> WalterQ, dovresti avere Processore Intel® Core™ Duo T2300 (1,66 GHz) T2400 (1,83 GHz) T2500 (2 GHz) T2600 (2,16 GHz)
<gigirock> Microsoft®
<gigirock> WalterQ, per esempio chrome non esiste + in versione 32 bit
<WalterQ> Quello non lo avevo notato
<WalterQ> ho svariate cose da fare e non riesco sempre a dare dietro agli sviluppi vari
<WalterQ> ciao e grazie a tutti per ora.
<gigirock> WalterQ, trova un programma che si chiama sw e aggiornamenti e poi scegli driver aggiuntivi vedi se ci sono driver speciali da caricare per la grafica
<zap_> gigi non capisco se state rispondendo a me o a WalterQ  ?
<zap_> gigirock, posso installare lubuntu a 64 bit con dell latitude d620?
<Mr_Pan> zap_, si
<gigirock> zap_, poi se installi lubuntu hai un  os + leggero visto che hai solo 2 gb memory che dovrai sherare con la sk video
<zap_> ok gigirock  Mr_Pan  allora reinstallo a 64 poi ci risentiamo per la scheda video. Grazie mille
<davide136> Ciao a tutti, chiedo di nuovo aiuto sperando ci sia qualche buon anima che ne sa qualcosa...sto crcando di avviare x11vnc su un server appena reinstallato 18.04 lts, con niente installato se non x11vnc...il discorso è che deve partire senza un display fisicamente connesso e ora chiaramente da XOpenDisplay(":0") failed.
<davide136> cosa devo fare? installare un display manager?
<alessio81> Ciao, vorrei comprare un PC con S.O. Ubuntu Linux 16.04 SP1. Posso gestirlo all'interno di una intranet il cui server ha un S.O. Windows?
<ryuujin> alessio81: cosa intendi per gestirlo?
<ryuujin> naturalmenet da windows hai modo di accedere sul tuo server via ssh, ad esempio
<ryuujin> alessio81: dato che pero' siamo Off Topic, entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessio81> gestirlo: controllare gli accessi, utente e password, condivisione cartelle, sicurezza...
<Haze_420> Ciao,ho un problema nell installazione dell'idle di python su ubuntu 18.04
<Haze_420> Non riesco a capire come avviare l idle(ho gia installato py)
<deimos1980> buonasera
<deimos1980> nel mio computer è istallato ubuntu in versione 15.04 e volevo aggiornare alla versione successiva, possibilmente lts
<Carlin0> deimos1980, devi reinstallare ormai
<deimos1980> in fase di aggiornameto mi esce un messaggio di errore che dice: an upgrade from vivid to xenial is not supported whit this tool
<deimos1980> quindi perderei tutti i dati reistallando da chiavetta usb
<Carlin0> fai un backup prima
<deimos1980> sinceramente non sono molto esperto e vorrei evitare di fare danni
<deimos1980> non esiste altra soluzione?
<deimos1980> quindi scarico la nuova versione su una chiavetta e successivamente cosa faccio?
<Haze_420> Non riesco a capire come avviare l idle(ho gia installato py)
<Haze_420> Ciao,ho un problema nell installazione dell'idle di python su ubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> deimos1980, prima salvi i dati su un disco esterno e poi installi
<deimos1980> la chiavetta deve essere formattata in un certo modo oppure è indifferente?
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<deimos1980> grazie per le informazioni
<deimos1980> buona serata
<LRWX> ciao a tutti ^^
 * Claudio Buondì a tutti ^^
<framarchino> Ragazzi ho un problemone
<framarchino> Ho aggiornato ubuntu e al riavvio non entra e mi rimane il pc nel sistema
<framarchino> Sto scrivendo da cellulare
<framarchino> Mi chiede login e password
<framarchino> E poi sembra quasi che io debba scrivere un comando per avviare ubuntu ma non saprei che scrivere
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-05
<geggiolo> c'è un modo per riavviare l'interfaccia grafica senza spegnere il pc e bloccare i programmi in esecuzione?
<fabio_cc> geggiolo, puoi provare sudo lightdm restart, ma ovviamente tutti i programmi grafici verranno terminati
<fabio_cc> geggiolo, è impossibile riavviare il server x senza terminare i programmi grafici
<fabio_cc> geggiolo, ovviamente quel comando dallo da console virtuale tty
<Clementina> buongiorno, ho appena fatto l'aggiornamento alla versione 18.04 ma non funziona il tasto destro del touchpad...dalle impostazioni non è cambiato nulla...il mio pc è un  hp stream 14-ax011nl
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Clementina
<ubot-it> Clementina: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Clementina> ciao :)
<fabio_cc> Clementina, strano problema
<fabio_cc> Clementina, xinput list | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> Clementina, poi scrivi qui il link
<fabio_cc> Clementina, poi dpkg -l | grep synaptics | nc termbin.com 9999
<Clementina> un attimo che non posso fare neanche copia e incolla, e con i tasti non funziona nel terminale
<fabio_cc> Clementina, nel terminale ctrl+maiusc + c e +v
<fabio_cc> Clementina, funziona funziona
<Clementina> con ctrl+maiusc non ho mai provato XD grazie!
<fabio_cc> Clementina, prego :)
<Clementina> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hR6rxO7BACk
<Clementina> spero di esserci riuscita
<Clementina> al secondo comando non mi ha risposto
<fabio_cc> Clementina, i link puoi scriverli direttamente qui senza usare thepastebin
<fabio_cc> ok ora dai il secondo comando
<Clementina> me l'ha dato automaticamente pastbin boh
<fabio_cc> Clementina, fa niente
<Clementina> ho dato il secondo comando ma niente
<Clementina> riprovo
<fabio_cc> Clementina, come niente?
<Clementina> niente
<fabio_cc> Clementina, prova dpkg -l | grep synaptics
<Clementina> niente
<Clementina> neanche con questo
<fabio_cc> Clementina, sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> Clementina, ma come mai tutto questo tempo? devi usare copia/incolla mica scrivere a mano
<Clementina> perche provo e riprovo
<Clementina> visto che non mi risponde
<Clementina> quindi chiudo e apro
<fabio_cc> Clementina, in che senso?
<Clementina> scrivo il comando (o copio e incollo) ma è come se non avessi scritto nulla, nel senso che non mi risponde
<fabio_cc> Clementina, facciamo una cosa
<fabio_cc> Clementina, manda screenshot di tutto quello che hai scritto
<fabio_cc> !image | Clementina
<ubot-it> Clementina: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> Clementina, lo screenshot lo fai premendo il tasto Stamp
<Clementina> ma ho chiuso e riaperto il terminale
<Clementina> faccio un ultima prova con l'ultimo comando
<fabio_cc> Clementina, bene, allora scrivi dpkg -l | grep synaptics
<fabio_cc> Clementina, poi sudo apt update
<fabio_cc> Clementina, poi fai screenshot
<Clementina> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhO36kv4gkHB
<Clementina> ha fatto l'aggiornamento, ora faccio lo screen
<Clementina> https://prnt.sc/je0au0
<fabio_cc> Clementina, prova ad andare in impostazioni di sistema -> mouse e touchpad
<Clementina> e che faccio?
<Clementina> è la prima cosa che ho fatto
<fabio_cc> Clementina, si apre?
<Clementina> si
<fabio_cc> Clementina, manda screenshot vorrei vedere
<Clementina> ok
<Clementina> https://prnt.sc/je0e8t
<Clementina> comunque ogni tanto si è anche bloccato completamente il puntatore e ho dovuto riavviare il pc per farlo riprendere
<fabio_cc> Clementina, sudo lshw -C input | nc termbin.com 9999
<Clementina> mi dovrebbe dare una risposta?
<Clementina> perchè mi ha chiesto la pw ma poi niente
<fabio_cc> Clementina, la password è giusto che la chieda
<fabio_cc> Clementina, non ti ha dato il link?
<Clementina> no
<Clementina> ha fatto una specie di caricamento, sono uscite delle scritte (ho letto solo USB) poi sono sparite e niente
<Clementina> che strano
<Clementina> riprovo
<geggiolo> rieccomi
<geggiolo> letto tutto
<Clementina> stavolta neanche mi ha fatto inserire la pw
<fabio_cc> Clementina, è normale la chiede solo la prima volta
<Clementina> ah ok, ma comunque non mi ha risposto XD
<fabio_cc> Clementina, strano dovrebbe uscire un link
<fabio_cc> Clementina, copia tutto quello che è uscito e mettilo su ubuntu paste
<fabio_cc> !paste| Clementina
<ubot-it> Clementina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<fabio_cc> geggiolo, ok
<geggiolo> buongiorno a tutti
<Clementina> aria@aria-HP-Stream-Laptop-14-ax0XX:~$ xinput list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Clementina> http://termbin.com/nayf
<Clementina> aria@aria-HP-Stream-Laptop-14-ax0XX:~$ ^C
<Clementina> aria@aria-HP-Stream-Laptop-14-ax0XX:~$  dpkg -l | grep synaptics | nc termbin.com 9999
<Clementina> aria@aria-HP-Stream-Laptop-14-ax0XX:~$  dpkg -l | grep synaptics | nc termbin.com 9999
<Clementina> aria@aria-HP-Stream-Laptop-14-ax0XX:~$  dpkg -l | grep synaptics | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> Clementina, ma leggi quello che scrivo?
<Clementina> si
<fabio_cc> Clementina, ho detto di incollare su ubuntu paste, non qui
<Clementina> scusate non so che è successo
<Clementina> l'ho fatto
<fabio_cc> Clementina, hai incollato qui e il bot ti ha cacciata
<Clementina> ma quando ho copiato il link dalla barra degli indirizzi ha fatto tutto insieme
<fabio_cc> Clementina, troppe righe
<Clementina> alla fine del messaggio c'era anche il link :(
<Clementina> non è la prima volta che mi succede, farò un passaggio intermedio su un foglio di testo. scusate
<fabio_cc> Clementina, serve solo il link
<Clementina> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SmSc88NhKC/
<Clementina> comunque neanche questo è normale, spero di non avere problemi pure alla tastiera
<fabio_cc> Clementina, scrivi soltanto sudo lshw
<fabio_cc> Clementina, poi copia tutto quello che esce su ubuntu paste
<Clementina> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hy2vRvPnqj/
<fabio_cc> Clementina, prova a dare sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<fabio_cc> Clementina, però adesso devo andare
<fabio_cc> Clementina, dai quel comando e poi riavvia il pc
<Clementina> ok grazie, comunque anche il puntatore non va come dovrebbe. senza che clicko mi apre le pagine e le applicazioni a caso
<fabio_cc> Clementina, prova a vedere se un mouse invece funziona bene
<Clementina> si proverò, anche se mi è scomodo perchè sto sempre in giro. spero di risolvere con il touchpad
<Clementina> riavvio, ha terminato l'aggiornamento
<Clementina> niente di risolto, il tasto destro funziona ancora come il sinistro. come se avessi un solo tasto.
<scott78> Buongiorno a tutti, uso Kubuntu 18.04 consigli su un buon widjet meteo?
<Tato99> Buongiorno. Qualcuno sa dirmi come posso fare per inserire l'avvio delle applicazioni da Cairo Dock su Ubuntu 18.04?
<Carlin0> !cairo | Tato99
<ubot-it> Tato99: Guida all'installazione di Cairo-Dock: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Dockbar/CairoDock
<Tato99> !cairo
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di Cairo-Dock: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Dockbar/CairoDock
<zap_> ciao a tutti
<rello> salve
<rello> come posso far girare bene netflix??
<rello> ho provato a installare componenti aggiuntivi ma niente
<Mr_Pan> rello, il pc che configurazione ha  ?   che linea adsl usi   ?
<Mr_Pan> io in questo momento scrivo con te e sotto gira netflix senza scatti con una 30 mb vodafone o 20 mb  boh
<Jt> Ciao, non riesco a provare o installare U 18.04, carica il desktop o la finestra istallazione ma poi si blocca e non funziona
<Jt> La freccia del mouse si muove
<deimos80> buonasera
<deimos80> avrei necessità di risolvere un problema
<deimos80> ho appena installato ubuntu 16.04 lts
<deimos80> in precedenza avevo ubuntu 15.04
<deimos80> mi si è ripresentato il problema che già all'epoca avevo avuto con la precedente versione
<deimos80> ossia non riconosce un hard disk esterno formattato in exfat
<deimos80> a suo tempo mi avevano guidato ad inserire una stringa ed il problema si era risolto
<deimos80> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi a risolvere il problema?
<rello> c'è la versione 18.04
<rello> la sto scaricando anch'io
<deimos80> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmgPMB834sM
<deimos80> buonasera, avrei un problema, ho installato ubuntu 16.04 lts provenendo da 15.04 e adesso non riconosce più un hard disk esterno
<deimos80> lo stesso è formattato in exfat
<deimos80> questo problema mi si era già presentato quando a suo tempo avevo installato la versione precedente di ubuntu
<deimos80> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<deimos80> qualcuno mi legge?
<deimos80> al tempo mi era stato detto di inserire una stringa di comando che ovviamente non ricordo quale sia
<rello> ti conviene installare la 18.04
<deimos80> non posso
<deimos80> avevo provato ma gira troppo lenta
<rello> 18.04 5 anni di supporto
<deimos80> a suo tempo è bastato inserire delle stringhe di comando per fargli riconoscere quel formato
<rello> se gira lenta installa lubuntu
<rello> (attualmente installata)
<deimos80> la 16.04 gira bene
<deimos80> non capisco perchè per un problema relativamente semplice devo cambiare sistema operativo
<deimos80> attualmente ho la 16.04
<rello> non e piu supportata
<rello> cmq se hai pc lento installa lubuntu
<deimos80> ok grazie lo stesso
<rello> io sto testando la 18.04 se gira bene la lascio
<rello> figurati :)
<deimos80> si ma a me non serve fare cose pazzesche
<deimos80> mi basta che mi legga l'hard disk
<deimos80> poi per il resto è perfetta
<rello> har disk esterno?
<deimos80> si
<rello> installa g parted
<deimos80> l'hard disk esterno è formattato in exfat
<rello> macari e da riparare
<deimos80> ci sono tutti i miei dati dentro
<rello> magari
<deimos80> fino a oggi pomeriggio su 15.04 funzionava benissimo
<deimos80> non è rotto
<rello> con g parted puoi aprirlo se non erro
<rello> prova
<deimos80> lo stesso problema si era verificato la prima volta che avevo installato ubuntu
<deimos80> ed un utente me l'ha risolto facendomi digitare delle stringhe di comando
<rello> lusb da terminale credo
<rello> spe che ricerco io e ti dico
<deimos80> ok grazie
<rello> :) :)
<rello> udo apt-add-repository ppa:relan/exfat
<rello> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:relan/exfat
<deimos80> ho scritto
<deimos80> poi?
<rello> ti scrivo in privato
<deimos80> ok
<Carlin0> rello, evita di consigliare ppa ed altro software che non provenga dai repo ufficiali di uubntu
<Carlin0> deimos80, sappi che aggiungendo ppa come ti sta consigliando rello potresti rendere il sistema instabile o danneggiarlo
<Carlin0> !ppa | rello deimos80
<ubot-it> rello deimos80: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<rello> sorry
<rello> cmq ha rusolto
<rello> risolto
<Alf87> Ciao
<Alf87> Come si fa attivare lz4 su ubuntu 18.04?
<fabio_cc> Alf87, sudo apt install liblz4-tool
 * Claudio Hello ^^
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-06
<LRWX> ciao a tutti ^^
<tnozyrox> buongiorno
<tnozyrox> è possibile installare ubuntu 18.04 su HP Omen 15-ax207nl ???
<tnozyrox> in live carica il desktop ma il sistema risulta bloccato, qualche idea ?
<tnozyrox> parte anche la finestra di installazione ... seleziono lingua italiana ... ma poi si blocca lo stesso e devo forzare spegnimento o riavvio
<tnozyrox> escludo la USB Key dato che su un PC differente invece funziona
<ginevra> ciao,pc compaq cq58 ho aggiunto 2Gb di ram,il bios la vede ma il sistema operativo no. premetto che ho linux mint 18 aggiornato  Scusate ma non ho trovato supporto per Mint
<Carlin0> !mint | ginevra
<ubot-it> ginevra: Linux Mint non è una derivata supportata di Ubuntu. Si prega di cercare assistenza in #linuxmint-help server irc.spotchat.org | https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewforum.php?f=65
<ginevra> infatti io normalmente uso ubuntu, ma il 16.04 su questo pc gira lentissimo. Mint un pò meglio....
<Carlin0> !cosa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cosa'
<tnozyrox> !wat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wat'
<Carlin0> tnozyrox, che cpu ha quel pc ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<tnozyrox> https://support.hp.com/it-it/document/c05392705
<gigirock> tnozyrox: e cosa non fa quel super pc ?
<Carlin0> tnozyrox, con che programma hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<Carlin0> dice che gli si blocca l'installazione
<gigirock> eh c'e' la sk nvidia poi il bios ha certe periferiche bloccate ..... per sicurezza
<gigirock> poi ha uefi .... etc etc , cmq tutto quel pc per poi mettere win10 home
<tnozyrox> Immagine disco Debian ... Su un Acer 2007 va la Key
<tnozyrox> Ma me l' hanno regalato ... Figurati se prendevo un winzooz ... la Key è preparata con immagine disco Debian ... su un Acer 2007 va :)
<Carlin0> tnozyrox, hai provato a mettere qualche parametro in avvio tipo nomodeset o altro ?
<tnozyrox> no i parametri li devo provare .. oggi a casa li provo ... ieri e secure boot li ho disattivati ma mi sembra che partire partiva anche come era di default
<Carlin0> comunque la scheda video è la principale indiziata
<tnozyrox> *ieri
<tnozyrox> scusate sono da mobile ... anche secondo me è la scheda video ... xo ho speranze visto che arriva fino al desktop con la nutria bionica ;)
<tnozyrox> **uefi
<Carlin0> ma infatti magari dopo installata potrebbe anche comportarsi diversamente  , c'è qualcosa che non digerisce nella live o nell'installer
<tnozyrox> provo a vedere anche I/O Interface Security ... vi aggiorno ... x ora Vi ringrazio ... buon pranzo
<tnozyrox> Carlin0 nomodeset ha funzionato ... uefi e secure boot si possono lasciare come da default ... grazie di nuovo e buona giornata XD
<lorber13> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di supporto... ubuntu non mi parte col kernel di default, per problemi con la GPU... per farlo funzionare ho bisogno di prendere per forza un kernel da quelli del kernel team... è dalla 16.04.1 che non funziona piu nemmeno una live, eppure le altre distro non basate su ubuntu con kernel anche superiori vanno... se provo a
<lorber13>  prendere per esempio la 18.04 non parte, ma se uso il kernel 4.15 dal kernel team parte... cosa può essere che non va?
<Carlin0> lorber13, ma il kernel di default per la 16.04 è il 4.4
<lorber13> si
<Carlin0> e non va ?
<lorber13> praticamente fino alla 16.04 parte, poi dalla 16.04.2 in avanti non va piu
<Carlin0> lorber13, ma che kernel usa ?
<lorber13> io adesso ho la 18.04 ma con il 4.16 preso dalla repo kernel.ubuntu.com
<lorber13> praticamente se prendo una versione di ubuntu non parte, ma se prendo il kernel corrispondente da quella repo funziona
<Carlin0> lorber13, non diamo supporto a software che non proviene dai repo ufficiali
<lorber13> quali sono i repo ufficiali?
<Carlin0> quelli che ti mette quando installi
<Carlin0> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<Carlin0> comunque non capisco lorber13 per mettere quel kernel devi avere prima installato
<Carlin0> e devi avere avviato col kernel base
<lorber13> lo so, installavo ubuntu 18.04 usando nomodeset nella stringa di boot
<lorber13> e a quel punto da lì cambiavo kernel
<Carlin0> con nomodeset va ?
<lorber13> si
<Carlin0> impostalo di default
<lorber13> il problema è che cosi non funzionano alcune cose tipo l'uscita hdmi
<lorber13> può essere legato il problema con l'hwe stack che dalla 4.8 in poi è diverso?
<lorber13> forse ho detto una stupidaggine
<Carlin0> può esser e, ma appunto per quello se eri ancora sulla 16.04 potevi mettere il kernel 4.4 , mentre con la 18.04 no
<lorber13> ma l'hwe stack è slegato dal kernel?
<lorber13> perchè se provo a capire che hwe stack monto adesso mi dice che non c'è, proprio perchè ho un kernel diverso
<Carlin0> ma tu riesci ad avviare la 16.04 ?
<lorber13> si riesco e quindi penso che installerò quella visto che è ancora supportata
<lorber13> senza aggiornare kernel/hwe stack
<Carlin0> ah devi reinstallarla lorber13 ?
<lorber13> non sono obbligato ma mi trovo meglio sapendo di avere il kernel giusto
<Carlin0> se devi reinstallarla basta che prendi la iso della 16.04 e non le successive
<lorber13> lo so la sto già scaricando
<Carlin0> quella ti mette il kernel 4.4 senza lo stak hwe
<lorber13> ma posso aggiornare eventualmente il kernel e non l'hwe?
<Carlin0> aggiorna i kernel ma resta sempre 4.4.*
<Carlin0> se invece prendi la 16.04.1 o successive hai lo stak hwe
<lorber13> sto prendendo la 16.04.1
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> prendi la 16.04
<lorber13> non hanno entrambe il 4.4? a me il 4.4 funzionava
<Carlin0> la 16.04.1 ha già hwe
<Carlin0> puoi levarlo e tornare indietro , ma visto che installi metti subito quello giusto
<lorber13> allora niente cerco la 16.04
<Carlin0> 64 bit ?
<lorber13> si
<lorber13> sto scaricando la 16.04 adesso
<lorber13> ma quindi questo hwe esiste solo dalla 16.04.1 in avanti o c'era gia in precedenza?
<Carlin0> parte dalla 16.04.1
<Carlin0> ma anche se lo hai lo puoi togliere e tornare al kernel di default senza hwe
<lorber13> e non si può quindi usare un kernel supportato senza hwe giusto?
<Carlin0> si che si può
<lorber13> tipo io ho ancora installato il 4.15 della 18.04 se volessi usarlo senza hwe avrei risolto i problemi
<lorber13> disinstallerei il 4.16 e sarei a posto
<Carlin0> ma ti funziona col 4.15 ?
<lorber13> col 4.15 no
<Carlin0> e allora ...
<lorber13> io pensavo che se potessi levare l'hwe potrei usare la 18.04 con il 4.15 senza hwe ma è una stupidaggine la mia vero?
<Carlin0> il 4.15 (credo) è senza hwe  ... aspe che vedo
<Carlin0> ma tanto non ti funziona , il discorso andava bene per la 16.04
<lorber13> perchè non funziona? se si è appurato che l'hwe è il problema allora basta toglierlo
<lorber13> il 4.15 non mi va perchè ha l'hwe come tutti i kernel dal 4.8 in poi
<Carlin0> il problema non è hwe , il problema sono i kernel successivi a ....
<Carlin0> sulla 18.04 hwe non c'è ancora
<Carlin0> arriverà con la 18.04.1
<lorber13> quindi non è hwe
<lorber13> non so allora cosa può essere... il 4.15 generico mi funziona... è quello di ubuntu che non mi funziona
<Carlin0> installa la 16.04 se per caso ti trovi installato hwe tu installa linux-image-generic e automaticamente si rimuove hwe e  i kernel restano sempre 4.4
<lorber13> sto solo speculando tanto installo la 16.04
<Carlin0> mi assento
<sdg> Ciao uso kubuntu e non rieco a vedere bene certi video anche non in in HD sia con vlc che con mplayer non capisco a cosa sia dovuto c' è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<mauroriky> ho installato ubuntu 18 04 ma all'accensione non vedo piu i nomi degli utenti e anche i catatteri non si vedono potete aiutarmi
<abetona> SCUSATE LA DOMANDA RAGAZZI.... È VERO CHE VOI UOMINI DURANTE LA FASE MASTURBATORIA,SIETE SOLITI INTRODURVI UN DITO NELL'ANO AL FINE DI GODERE MAGGIORMENTE SESSUALMENTE PARLANDO?VI SIETE MAI FICCATI QUINDI IL DITO NEL CULO?L'AVETE MAI FATTO?
<LRWX> ciao a tutti ^^
<IL-BUCO-DEL-CULO> IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUC
<IL-BUCO-DEL-CULO> IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUC
<IL-BUCO-DEL-CULO> IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUC
<IL-BUCO-DEL-CULO> IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUC
<IL-BUCO-DEL-CULO> IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUCO DEL CULO - IL BUC
<stefanissimo> Salve, installare xubuntu (o ubuntu) al posto di win10 è davvero difficile! Praticamente impossibile per uno che non ne capisce come me... Ho provato con virtual clone driver, con unetbootin, e con dvd .iso, e con pendrive con .iso... Sono ore e ore che ci provo... Come potete aiutarmi a installare xubuntu? grazie! :-)
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-29
<useubuntu> fine degli aggiornamenti per ubuntu 14.04, che dovrebbe essere tra oggi e domani, continuerà ad apparite il solito  riquadro per fare gli aggiornamenti che non ci saranno più, ma continuerà ad apparire il riquadro per poter fare il passaggio automatico alla 16LTS, in autcome appare adesso.
<useubuntu> Vorrei saper se oltre la scadenza tra oggi e domani per ubuntu 14.04, continuerà ad apparire il riquadro per poter fare il passaggio in aiutomatico al 16.04
<userubuntu> fine degli aggiornamenti per ubuntu 14.04, che dovrebbe essere tra oggi e domani, continuerà ad apparite il solito  riquadro per fare gli aggiornamenti che non ci saranno più, ma continuerà ad apparire il riquadro per poter fare il passaggio automatico alla 16LTS, in autcome appare adesso.
<userubuntu> Vorrei saper se oltre la scadenza tra oggi e domani per ubuntu 14.04, continuerà ad apparire il riquadro per poter fare il passaggio in aiutomatico al 16.04
<Carlin0> userubuntu, non so il giorno esatto in cui finirà il supporto ma se devi passare alla 16.04 meglio che lo fai prima che finisca
<Carlin0> perchè dopo sarà molto più complicato
<userubuntu> fine mese aprile   perche poi molto piu complicato?
<Mr_Pan> perché poi i repository della 14.04 saranno dismessi
<Carlin0> perchè dopo disabilitati i repo della 14.04 non potrai più farlo
<userubuntu> e dovrò farlo da terminale ?
<userubuntu> in automatico nn sarà piu possibile?
<Carlin0> non sarà possibile ne da terminale ne in altro modo , tra le altre cose stando a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases il supporto è già finito al 7 marzo
<Mr_Pan> a quel punto dovrai reinstallare da zero ...
<userubuntu> sul link leggo aprile 2019
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, io pure leggo aprile 2019 ...
<userubuntu> comunque mi coviene farlo in giornata sperando che tutto vada bene
<Mr_Pan> userubuntu, si
<Mr_Pan> ahhh Carlino hai letto la data di rilascio della 14.04.6 LTS 7 Marzo ... end standard support aprile 2019
<Carlin0> vabè anche fosse fine aprile è domani , manca poco
<Carlin0> e cmq è scritto aprile non fine aprile
<usareubuntu> but in May, after updates have expired, the automatic transfer to the 16LTS will still be possible
<usareubuntu> non capisco bene questa chat; sono appena entrato.
<usareubuntu> non vedo i messaggi precedenti.
<Carlin0> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> devo andare ...
<usareubuntu> Comunque dopo la fine degli aggioronamenti , aprile 19, sarà posibile il passaggio in automatico alla 16 che chiede ora nel riquadro degli aggiornamenti?
<usareubuntu> qualcuno mi chiarisce ancora?
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-30
<pinguino> ciao uso ubuntu 19.04 ho supporto ???
<enzotib> hai supporto
<pinguino> FINO AL MI DITE
<pinguino> ???
<pinguino> USO 19.04
<pinguino> MA POSSO INSTALLARE UBUNTU SU ANDORID LO VORREI
<enzotib> !maiuscole
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'maiuscole'
<enzotib> !maiuscolo
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<pinguino> ma posos installare ubuntu su andorid ???
<enzotib> pinguino: android è un sistema operativo, come fai a installare in SO su un altro SO?
<pinguino> IO VORREI SOLO INTERFACCIA PRATICAMENTE
<enzotib> !maiuscolo | pinguino
<ubot-it> pinguino: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<pinguino> io vorrei solo il tema us andorid come lo mettoù
<enzotib> tema? ubuntu non è un tema
<pinguino> interfaccia  su andorid mi piace
<enzotib> pinguino: non si può
<pinguino> ???
<pinguino> lo vorrei
<enzotib> pinguino: e questo si è capito
<pinguino> ma come lo posso mettre
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-01
<erGoline> Buondì :) Sto provando Wayland e ho uno strano problemino, alcune app una volta installate non sono presenti nel menù e non sono nemmeno identificabili con una ricerca. Se passo a xorg nessun problema. Non ho ben chiara la relazione fra le due cose ma tant'è.... :) Qualcuno ha qualche idea in merito?
<glicine123> avviando emule dice porta 4655 non disponibile---- aiuto
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-02
<PINGUINO> ciao uso ubuntu 19.04 ho suppoto
<PINGUINO> ???
<Dj_Puertorico563> Ciao a tutti, non riesco a trovare una configurazione stabile di mixxx, dopo al massimo 40 ore di streaming dice che la memoria è insufficiente ed il software si arresta. cosa mi consigliate di fare? conoscete qualche automazione per far si che si pulisca la ram da solo?
<enzotib> questo sembra proprio un baco del programma, se non la fa il programma stesso la pulizia, non credo ci sia molto da fare se non aprire una segnalazione e switchare temporaneamente a qualche altro programma
<Dj_Puertorico563> grazie! questo mi aiuta nella ricerca! Lo spirito Open di Ubuntu è stupendo, esiste però un modo per contattare qualcuno PRO per farsi risolvere dei problemi, sto ovviamente parlando di un servizio a pagaamento (!), Grazie Enzotib!
<Dj_Puertorico563> era una domanda, pardon
<Dj_Puertorico563> riformulo: esiste un luogo dove posso contattare un esperto di Linux per risolvere problemi specifici, retribuendo la consulenza?
<PINGUINO> io uso ubuntu 19.04
<PINGUINO> ho supporto
<PINGUINO> ???
<nealcaff> salve ragazzi. qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? ho necessità di effettuare un downgrade alla 18.10
<nealcaff> è possibile farlo?
<Carlin0> devi reinstallare
<nealcaff> sto avendo problema con la 19. dopo la sospensione lo schermo rimane nero. soluzioni?
<nealcaff> unica alternativa è reinstallare?
<David77> se Carlin0 dice di reinstallare sarà così. comunque la 18.10 ha il supporto fino a luglio 2019
<nealcaff> qualcuno riesca ad aiutarmi?
<nealcaff> riesce
<David77> avevi già chiesto oppure è una nuova domanda?
<nealcaff> la domanda era: perchè dopo la sospensione lo schermo rimane nero? ubuntu 19
<David77> ha ok, scusa
<David77> nealcaff: io non lo so perché uso solo LTS (5 anni), e tra poco vado. attendi se qualche volontario ha una soluzione
<nealcaff> ok
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-03
<nmazzan> Ho un problema di visualizzazione del testo contenuto nella barra e nel menu (già anche nella pagina iniziale dove inserire le credenziali dell'account): alcune lettere delle parole non si leggono. Tutti gli applicativi invece funzionano bene, il testo si legge perfettamante, tutte le finestre sono ok. Non cambia nulla fra 18.10 e 19.04. Ho provato
<nmazzan>  a cambiare lingua, a cambiare tema, a cambaire dimensioni e formato dei caratteri, ma il problema rimane. Sapete aiutarmi? per favore
<yolpe> ciao, ho istallato la 16.10 ma l'istallazione si ferma senza il grub fatto... devo istallarlo manualmente ma non riesco andare in rete con quel pc... cosa posso fare?
<strudel> aggiorna a una versione supportata
<strudel> tipo la 18.04
<yolpe> ok dai, ora vedo di rifare tutto con la 18.04
<yolpe> stavo istallando dal gestore pacchetti tramite hotspot usb ma dopo un attimo fuori rete e non c'è stato verso di tornarci
<strudel> quei così usb spesso danno problemi
<yolpe> lubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-i386.iso ho creato il disco di avvio... tutto ok fino a cancella il disco e istalla poi.. acpi exception: Could not find/resolve named package element LNKA (20170831/dspkgint381)
<yolpe> ora sto tentando spuntando acpi off da F6
<yolpe> o consigliate altro?
<yolpe> fatto, istallato tutto ok con acpi off
<yolpe> continuo paerò ad avere problemi di connessione col cavo usb e il cellulare
<yolpe> con altri pc, stesso cell e stesso S.O. lubuntu 18.10 nessun problema
<yolpe> direi che il problema è che non mi permette di selezionare la connessione a banda larga mobile dal menù a tendina
<yolpe> No... sono in rete ma non riesco a scaricare dal gestore pacchetti.... firefox naviga bene
<yolpe> credo abbia funzionato sostituendo server italia con server principale
<yolpe2> sudo apt install lubuntu-restricted-extras p7zipE: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<yolpe2> risolto... gestore pacchetti aperto :)
<strudel> yolpe: daje!
<yolpe2> ciao dovrebbe essere tt ok, riavvio
<yolpe> lubuntu 18.04.2 su amd sempron  athlon64sx processor le-1200 istallato e aggiornato
<yolpe> non si  spegne
<yolpe> se non con il pulsante... resta la schermata di uscita scritto Lubuntu e i pallini blu/arrancioni "fermi"
<yolpe> qualche suggerimento?
<yolpe> lubuntu 18.04.2 su amd sempron  athlon64sx processor le-1200 istallato e aggiornato non si spegne
<yolpe> se non con il pulsante... resta la schermata di uscita scritto Lubuntu e i pallini blu/arrancioni "fermi"
<yolpe> qualche suggerimento?
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-04
<PINGUINO> uso ubuntu 19.04 ho supporto
<PINGUINO> e completo il sitema o beta o prealfa
<PINGUINO> mi dite
<PINGUINO> ???
<prusso> salve .. non riesco a vedere il cd/dvd su Ubuntu 19.04
<prusso> salve a tutti ... ho istallatto utuntu 19.04 e non vedo il lettore cd/dvd. Potete aiutrarmi?
<enzotib> prusso: hai inserito un disco?
<salvoses> Ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano per un problema riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu
<prusso> ho inserito un dvd con una iso
<prusso> non ci sono unità visibili
<SilvioX> chi è?
<SilvioX> chi è
<SilvioX> chi è?
<SilvioX> we
<SilvioX> mi aiuti?
<SilvioX> hey
<SilvioX> ce nessuno?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | SilvioX
<ubot-it> SilvioX: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<SilvioX> Carlin0 hai 2 minuti?
<enzotib> !chiedi | SilvioX
<ubot-it> SilvioX: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<tdk200> Salve
<tdk200> Qualche giorno fa scrivevo che dopo l'ultimo avanzamento ho problemi di avvio di xubuntu
<tdk200> allego un link ad un log autogenerato con un programma per il fix del boot
<tdk200> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KxK4968gpx/
<Carlin0> tdk200, non si direbbe dopo l'avanzamanto dal momento che hai 3 kernel della 19.04
<tdk200> devo cmq ancora effettuare il riavvio
<tdk200> per verificare se il problema è risolto
<tdk200> ma adesso nn posso riavviarlo il pc mi serve acceso
<tdk200> Carlin0: Io gli altri kernel li ho installati in modalità provvisiria
<tdk200> provvisoria
<tdk200> :S
<Carlin0> ma quindi si avviava
<tdk200> in modalità provvisoria si. Io ho scelto di avviare il pc in modalità provvisoria ma del kernel 14 nn 15
<Carlin0> e quindi era inutile ripristinare il grub
<tdk200> se provo gli ultimi kernel niente
<Carlin0> ma non centra il grub
<Carlin0> !vedisources | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<tdk200> pensavo fosse un problema di grub, visto che prima quando avevo la 18.10 all'avvio il grub nn si visualizzava, e il S.O. partiva direttamente
<tdk200> dall'avanzamento il grub parte sempre e si vede all'avvio
<Carlin0> tdk200, segui le istruzioni di ubot-it che vediamo una cosa
<tdk200> https://termbin.com/c8nd
<tdk200> quelli teamV sono disabilitati
<Carlin0> 2 avanzamenti di versione hai fatto ...
<tdk200> si ma non di seguito
<Carlin0> dalla 18.04 alla 18.10 e poi dalla 18.10 alla 19.04
<tdk200> avevo la 18.04
<tdk200> quando è uscita la 10 ho aggiornato, e quando siamo arrivati ad aprile ho fatto la stessa cosa per la 19
<tdk200> Come sorgenti conviene lasciare Server Italia o Principale?
<Carlin0> tdk200, forse l'ultimo aggiornamento/avanzamento non è andato de tutto a buon fine
<Carlin0> un server vale l'altro cambia solo la velocità
<tdk200> ok
<tdk200> Carlin0: come verifico se nn è andato a buon fine??
<Carlin0> dal malfunzionamento ?
<tdk200> :D
<tdk200> no dico se c'è qualche verifica se tutto è stato correttamente installato
<tdk200> qualche codice al terminale che possa trovare intoppi nn risolti
<strudel> tdk200: per i pacchetti: apt-get check e debsums
<tdk200> Fatto
<strudel> poi testa i vari pacchetti che ti servono, e se funziona tutto bon
<tdk200> dopo quel comando nn mi da problemi
<tdk200> mi dice tutto fatto senza messaggi di errore
<strudel> Eh, buona
<strudel> Fai un ributtino e vedi
<tdk200> ok
<nina> Buonasera, gdebi funziona su ubuntu 18.04 e derivate? Chiedo perché ho provato ad installarlo, ma quando provo a cliccare su un .deb non mi chiede password e non installa (la finestra si chiude).
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-05
<moni> salve, ho un problema su Ubuntu 19.04. Flashplayer non funziona su Opera o Chrome etc etc
<moni> ho installato adobe-flashplugin ma niente. ho scaricato dal sito Adobe il file .tar.gz ma non riesco a copiarlo nel /usr/lib/
<enzotib> !flash | moni
<ubot-it> moni: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<pinguino> ho un portatile asus F420SA e compatibile con ubuntu =????
<Carlin0> !dettagli | pinguino
<ubot-it> pinguino: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<pinguino> https://www.bytecno.it/asus-f402sa-wx164t-1-6ghz-n3060-14-1366-x-768pixels-bianco.html questo
<Carlin0> pinguino, la cpu è un po lentina forse meglio xubuntu
<pinguino> ma e compatibile
<pinguino> cosa mi consilgate
<David77> puoi fare un test facendolo partire con la iso di xubuntu (o lubuntu) 18.04 e fare 'prova senza installare'
<pinguino> ma ubuntu lo posso tenere installato qui funziona o meglio che lo cambio
<Carlin0> se funziona ...
<Carlin0> il fatto non è che funziona o meno ma che xubuntu risulterebbe più scattante
<pinguino> si va bene non si blocca funziona bene solo volevo sapere dove posso trovare i driver grafici
<Carlin0> ha la scheda intel i drive rsono già a posto
<pinguino> quindo lo posso lasciare cosi e usarlo
<pinguino> ????
<Carlin0> pinguino, quando tutto funziona meglio non toccare nulla
<pinguino> ok va bene lascio ubuntu allora
<pinguino> secondo voi ubuntu va bene con il portatile che vi ho indicato a me fuziona bene non cambierei
<pinguino> e supporto
<Carlin0> che ubuntu hai pinguino ?
<pinguino> 19.04
<Carlin0> bhe se avessi problemi passa a xubuntu 18.04 , ma se non ne hai continua ad usare quello fino a gennaio 2020 hai supporto
<pinguino> ok poi esce un altro aggiornamento ??? o no
<David77> !lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<Carlin0> dovrei aggiungerla la voce lts devo studiare un attimo cosa scrivergli
<David77> Carlin0 ehehehe puoi prendere spunto da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci - ultimo periodo
<Carlin0> si questo link andrebbe integrato nel msg de bot
<David77> così si ha esattamente la percezione delle uscite e che ci sono le LTS e non LTS (versioni ordinarie)
<David77> ipotesi voce LTS: LTS (Long Time Support) sono i rilasci di Ubuntu desktop e server con cadenza biennale ad Aprile (16.04, 18.04, 20.04 ...) che hanno 5 anni di supporto (3 per le derivate) ideali per ambiti professionali in cui è richiesto un prodotto con un investimento a lungo termine. Le versioni ordinarie di Ubuntu a rilascio semestrale, con il software open source più aggiornato e 9 mesi di supporto e aggiornamenti garantiti
<David77> *Le versioni ordinarie di Ubuntu (18.10, 19.04, 19.10 ...) invece sono a rilascio...
<David77> !learn LTS = LTS (Long Time Support) sono i rilasci di Ubuntu desktop e server con cadenza biennale ad Aprile (16.04, 18.04, 20.04 ...) che hanno 5 anni di supporto (3 per le derivate) ideali per ambiti professionali in cui è richiesto un prodotto con un investimento a lungo termine. Le versioni ordinarie di Ubuntu (18.10, 19.04, 19.10 ...) invece sono a rilascio semestrale, con il software open source più aggiornato e 9 mesi di supporto e aggiornament
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andreathecat> Hello ! (Is this english or italian suppoer
<andreathecat> *rt?)
<Carlin0> italiano
<andreathecat> ok :)
<andreathecat> grazie
<andreathecat> Buona domenica :)
<Carlin0> !chiedi | andreathecat
<ubot-it> andreathecat: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<andreathecat> Ho questo problema: il computer si avvia indicando un messaggio di errore con scritto --> NTFS.sys --> PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON PAGED_AREA
<Carlin0> riesci a fare una foto e postarla ? inoltre sarebbe utile avere dettagli
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<David77> se invece è un problema di win
<David77> !windows
<ubot-it> Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<strudel> andreathecat: NTFS.sys ?? Che OS stai usando??
<andreathecat> così come vi ho detto, appare la faccina triste della schermata blu di windows
<andreathecat> windows
<strudel> ma lol
<andreathecat> sono entrato in windows ora
<andreathecat> lo so... è che non so più a chi rivolgermi
<David77> !windows
<ubot-it> Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<strudel> andreathecat: sei sul canale di supporto di ubuntu, non su quello di windows
<andreathecat> nel senso che ho provato sulla community windows di micorsoft ma nessuno risponde
<andreathecat> si lo so
<strudel> mi spiace per te
<andreathecat> ora sn passato a quello windows
<andreathecat> pace ahah :)
<andreathecat> grazie cmq
<strudel> lol
<strudel> daje!
<strudel> buona fortuna
<David77> buona fortuna anche da me
<David77> andreathecat: strappo alla regola solo per oggi: vai su https://answers.microsoft.com/it-it
<David77> quì si fa, ovviamente, supporto fatto da volontari su ubuntu ;)
<David77> quando ti sarai stancato di win e passi a ubuntu noi volontari siamo quì ;)
<David77> andreathecat: se vuoi provare ubuntu basta che ti scarichi la iso, meglio LTS - https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto - e fai 'prova Ubuntu' senza installare - https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Nobushi> Salve a tutti. Ho la versione 16.10 di Ubuntu e funziona benissimo. Quando avvio il pc mi appare una finestra di avviso che mi chiede se desidero passare alla versione più aggiornata e cioè la 18.10. Secondo il vostro consiglio, posso continuare con la versione attuale oppure passare alla nuova versione.
<Carlin0> la 16.10 è fuori supporto da un bel pezzo
<David77> la 16.10? fine supporto Luglio 2017
<Nobushi> Ho anche la stampante scanner che funziona benissimo e la mia paura è che se passo alla nuova versione posso avere dei problemi con i drivers e le configurazioni
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<Nobushi> se faccio avanza alla nuova versione, mi cancella tutti i file del desktop, le cartelle, le configurazioni della stampante..
<strudel> no
<Nobushi> se faccio avanza alla nuova versione, mi cancella tutti i file del desktop, le cartelle, le configurazioni della stampante..
<strudel> ti mantiene tutto, a meno che gli chiedi tu di piallare
<Nobushi> ok, quindi la verfsione 18 di Ubuntu è abbastanza stabile
<David77> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<strudel> "Secondo il vostro consiglio, posso continuare con la versione attuale oppure passare alla nuova versione." << è consigliabile che aggiorni a una versione supportata, o le lts 18.04 oppure l'ultima 19.04 non lts
<strudel> [16:41:57] <Nobushi> ok, quindi la verfsione 18 di Ubuntu è abbastanza stabile  <<  avoja, è fuori da più di un anno :)
<Carlin0> ma non puoi fare avanza versione dalla 16.10  salva i dati e reinstalla
<Nobushi> se non sbaglio mi dice di aggiornare alla 18.04
<Nobushi> la mia versione attuale è la Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<strudel> cambi i repo e puoi fare quello che vuoi
<David77> hai detto 16.10! se hai la 16.04 va bene quella fino a Aprile 2021
<Carlin0> strudel, sei pregato di non indicare metodi non regolari per avanzare di versione , almeno non qui in supporto
<Nobushi> avevo sbagliato, confermo la 16.04 LTS
<strudel> metodi non regolari? e cosa sarebbero?
<Carlin0> leggiti il wiki strudel
<David77> Nobushi: allora fino ad Aprile 2021 vai bene. lascia pure così
<strudel> Carlin0: ma non rompere i coglioni
<Carlin0> Nobushi, se hai la 16.04 sei ancora in supporto per 2 anni
<Nobushi> ok, allora quando mi aapre il messaggio per passare alla versione 18, rifiuto
<David77> Nobushi: dice è aggiornato tuttavia esiste la 18.04, sempre LTS. io lascerei così
<Nobushi> ok, grazie. Rimango alla 16.04 LTS
<Nobushi> tra l'altro funziona tutto alla perfezione
<David77> appunto. è LTS e quindi aggiornato e funziona. anche io ho la 16.04 e la lascio così
<Carlin0> Nobushi, hai supporto fino ad aprile 2021
<Nobushi> ok, grazie a tutti
<David77> prego e w ubuntu!
<David77> si intanto ti esce solo quando tutto è aggiornato e ti informa solamente che  uscita la 18.04. l'importante è che hai la 16.04 LTS. quel link dei rilasci vedi tutte le date del supporto :)
<rogerT> Salve, ho un problema con xubuntu 18.04.2 (installato da zero). In modalità batteria, il sistema si sospende ma al ritorno schermata nera. Se invece la prima sospensione la faccio io manualmente, i ritorni dalle successive sospensioni avvengono senza problemi.
<dariuz> ciao, ho un problema... volevo capire come mai da poco tempo a sta parte mi pc si blocca nella schermata di spegnimento(con un pallino in bianco).. come posso risolvere questo problemea? grazie
<David77> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<dariuz> Allora ho la versione 19.04, di memoria ho 3,7gb processore intel celeron due, cpu n2840 da 2.16ghz. scheda grafica intel bay trail. gnome 3.32.1. è un notebook (64bit) acer aspire e14 es1-411-c2k3
<dariuz> c'è presente il uefi. in pratica da poco tempo, quando vado a spegnere il pc, da comando o con il clik lui nella schermata di spegnimento con le palline, il pc ne carica una e si ferma li
<David77> io non so aiutarti dariuz, mi spiace, visto anche che uso le LTS. spero che qualche altro volontario possa darti una mano
<dariuz> difatti quando avevo lts andava bene... grazie dell'interessamento david77, buonaserata!
<David77> dariuz buona serata anche a te. perché sei passato ad un regular? io con le LTS vado benissimo e mai avuto problemi
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-27
<Andrea1975> Buongiorno, ho installato kubuntu a 32 bit, funziona tutto regolarmente, fatta eccezione per un problrema di carattere grafico. Mi si presentano rigature casuali e sfarfallamenti, mentre apro o eseguo qualsiasi operazione.
<gian> Buongiorno ho appena installato ubuntu 20 sul portatile samsung sf510. però e apro impostazioni non mi fa visualizzare la schermata. mi indica il mio schermo con 1. poi si vado su simbolo impostazioni senza premere mi fa vedere che la pagina è aperta su un schermo che non esiste. Perchè?
<Fattoria> salve ho un problema per creare la icona da desktop. ho inserito la striga gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Scrivania/ --create-new ma mi dice file non trovato. gnome panel è aggiornato all'ultima versione. avete idee sto usando la versione 20.04
<gian> scusate ma non riesco
<Fattoria> risolto grazie del supporto di tutti
<davide1432> buongiorno. un informazione se possibile. è possibile aggiornare 18.04.4 lts direttamente a 20.4 lts? perché ci provo seguendo le istruzioni dekstop ma mi propone solo la 19.10. grazie
<Nicris> Buongiorno, sono un docente di un cfp, ci hanno consegnato le  macchine "Voting Machine" quei "tablet" usati durante il referendum in Regione Lombardia, premetto che non conosco ne l'ambiente di programmazione ne Ubuntu, ma devo riuscire a rendere fruibili queste macchine per i nostri alunni.
<Nicris> Il problema più grave era il malfunzionamento Audio, e l'ho risolto, adesso nel fare l'aggiornamento, è sparito il Bluetooth, mi spiego meglio, quando entro nella schermata di funzionamento di quest'ultimo, mi dice che non ho nessun dispositivo bluetooth sul computer, ma prima dell'aggiornamento avevo collegato mouse e tastiera bluetooth
<Nicris> Grazie
<Deltag> Buongiorno ho installato ubuntu 20 ho scoperto che il microfono fa un rumore e non si sente la voce. ho provato a cercare nel forum ubuntu come sistemare, ma non sono cosi tanto esperto. forse ho capito che vede due microfini un intel e uno nvidia ma non so sicuro e cosa fare
<Deltag> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio
<Nicris> Grazie, ma il problema audio l'ho risolto, mi manca il bluetooth
<Mr_Pan> Deltag> controlla i volumi da alsamixer (tramite console) o pulseaudio
<Mr_Pan> Nicris> dii che hw si tratta?  hai un'idea?
<Nicris> scusate ma per me è arabo, I tablet sono "Voting Machine Smartmatic A4-210" ho seguito questa guida per la risoluzione dei primi problemi https://santi.smbit.it/technology/voting-machine-smartmatic-a4-210/
<Deltag> ero già andato a quella schermata e avevo alzati i volumi
<Deltag> anche se vado nella schermata audio vedo il misuratore di microfono che si muove di tanto, e non cè rumore in casa in questo momento
<Mr_Pan> Nicris> purtroppo sono delle macchine particolari e non ne ho mai avuta una tra le mani
<Mr_Pan> Nicris> puoi accedere al terminale della machcian  ?
<Serbio> salve a tutti, ho installato lubuntu su di un portatile Acer es1-520. Potrei installare la nuova di Ubuntu o il pc si rallenterebbe molto?
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | Serbio
<ubot-it> Serbio: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Serbio> come faccio a darvi i dettagli del mio pc?
<Nicris> @Mr_Pan si certo ho modificato lì le righe per l'audio e per poter inserire Chrome
<Mr_Pan> Nicris> ok al moent che sistema operativo é montato ?
<Deltag> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=documentazione+di+ALSA&titlesearch=Titoli
<Deltag> sto provando questa guida ma non riesco
<Deltag> il microfono è sempre impazzito
<Nicris> Mr_Pan 16.04 TLS ma sono tutte in aggiornamento per la 18.04
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> Nicris> hai giá letto qui https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<Mr_Pan> Nicris> ma sei attualmente in fase di ugrade verso 18.04  ?    se si dovresti attendere la fine dell aggiornamwnto prima di fare qualunque cosa
<Nicris> Io ho 25 macchine di questo tipo che devo far funzionare per gli alunni, le sto aggiornando tutte per installare Skype ecc, alcune hanno già terminato l'aggiornamento ma perdendo il Bluetooth
<Mr_Pan> Nicris> quindi al riavvio non avevano piu il bluetooth  ?
<Mr_Pan> hai ambiente grafico attivo Nicris  ?
<Mr_Pan> Nicris> hai letto la guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<Mr_Pan> devi solo reinstallare i pacchetti bluetooth ...
<Mr_Pan> ma poi ti serve veramente il BT ?
<Nicris> questUSB/JACK cuffie
<Nicris> Mr_Pan questi "PC" non hanno l'ingresso cuffie microfono, che sono indispensabili per le lezioni a distanza ecco perchè vorrei il bluetooth
<Deltag> wine per il 20 lts non c'è ancora?
<Carlin0> come no ...
<Deltag> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Deltag> come so seguendo la guida
<Carlin0> Deltag, guida NON aggiornata e c'è anche scritto
<Carlin0> Deltag, sudo apt install wine
<Deltag> non lho letto non aggiornata
<Carlin0> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wine&searchon=names&suite=focal&section=all
<Carlin0> Deltag, è scritto a destra : Guida verificata con Ubuntu: 16.04 18.04
<Deltag> ok ho letto
<Carlin0> sotto l'indice
<Carlin0> cmq per installare wine dai il comando che ho scritto sopra
<Deltag> si sto facendo
<Deltag> invece per il microfono mi sono arreso
<Mr_Pan> Nicris> ci sei ancora ?
<Mr_Pan> Nicris> hai provato a reinstallare il bluetooth   ?
<Nicris> Mr-Pan Scusa ho iniziato una lezione online e non potevo rispondere, ti ringrazio molto, devo capire come reinstallare il Bluetooth
<barabba> salve a tutti
<barabba> scusate mi serve un informazione se qualcuno mi può spiegare come fare
<barabba> non sono uno programmatore e non conosco nessuna forma di linguaggio di programmazione
<barabba> ho installato ubuntu 20.04 e uso un mouse bluetooth ma non riesco ad installare la tastiera bluet
<barabba> ok
<roberto8978978> hello
<roberto8978978> hello
<roberto8978978> ??????
<roberto8978978> =???
<roberto8978978> ????
<roberto8978978> there
<roberto8978978> is
<vincent60> buonasera a tutti
<vincent60> vi chiedo un favore! ho aggiornato il mio ubuntu da 19.10 a 20.04, dopo un sacco di tempo di aggiornMENTO, sembrava che aveva finito, ma all'improvviso schermata bianca chiedendomi che qualcosa è andato storto chiedere all'amminstratore, ho riavviato ho cercato di partire dalla versione generica precedente,ma arriva prima del login e dice che qualc
<vincent60> osa non va chiudere sessione e come un loopèo torna sempre li.. c'è qualcuno che mi puà aiutare
<vincent60> grazie
<Gennys28> Salve
<Gennys28> Ho due grandissimi problemi
<Gennys28> Premetto che sto usando Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<Gennys28> Il computer non mi mostra la percentuale della batteria (nonostante l'estensione attiva) e non mi vengono riconosciute le cuffie con filo
<Gennys28> Come posso risolvere?
<Zaga> Ubuntu non vede la nuova versione 20.04 appena uscita e non riesco a fare l'avanzamento di versione
<LaLampada> salve, sto installando ubuntu e mi servirebbero delle dritte per il partizionamento manuale, ho un ssd da 512gb, cambia qualcosa o posso fare cancella e installa facendo fare tutto a lui?
<LaLampada> mi servirebbe una mano per creare una tabella delle partizioni
<andreapaz> ciao a tutti
<Zagan> salve ragazzi non riesco a fare il passaggio di versione dalla 18.04 alla 20.04...
<Zagan> ...cosa devo fare?
<Zagan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4CzN4FzVrR/
<Mr_Pan> Zagan> devi prima di tutto eseguire upgrade
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt upgrade -y
<Zagan> ciao in quale modo... tipo: sudo apt update e poi upgrade
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt upgrade -y
<Zagan> ci provo subito... grazie!
<Zagan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ry2Fmy4NXy/
<Zagan> è tutto aggiornato...
<Mr_Pan> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Zagan> -d per cosa sta non l'ho mai usato
<Zagan> sembra partito
<Zagan> scusami se abbandono ma chiudo ogni istanza per non dare fastidio al Terminale e grazie! spero vada tutto bene!
<Deltag> Buonasera
<Deltag> Ho un samsung con ubuntu 20 ho un problema con le cuffie, se le inserisco non si sente niente e audio continua dal portatile
<Deltag> Alsamixer ho provato questo comando e valori sono tutti attivi
<Albinok> Buona sera devo installare xubuntu da usb ma non ho accesso al BIOS per motivi di password,qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Mr_Pan> Deltag> hai provato con pulseaudio
<Mr_Pan> pavucontrol scusa
<Deltag> lo provato adesso
<Deltag> si se cambio funziona
<Deltag> ma come faccio a metterlo in automatico
<Albinok> Buonasera, sto cercando di installare xubuntu da usb ma non posso entrare nel BIOS ha la password, qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<Mr_Pan> Albinok> se hai bios bloccato e non conosci la password evidentemten non devi conoscerla ... (pc azienmdale/scuola/whatever)
<Mr_Pan> ergo non puoi installarci su Ubuntu
<Albinok> E un vecchio PC aziendale
<Deltag> mr-pan come posso configurare pavucontrol che vada o cuffie o audio del portatile?
<Kairmuse> Ciao
<Kairmuse> Mi servirebbe una mano
<Mr_Pan> Kairmuse> descrivi il prblema
<Mr_Pan> Nicris> risolto ?
<Kairmuse> Non riesco a visualizzare la percentuale della batteria nonostante l'estensione attiva
<Kairmuse> Come posso risovere?
<Kairmuse> risolvere
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-28
<Serbio> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 18.04.4 lts. Non mi funziona piu la connessione wifi o via cavo lan.
<Giordan> Buongiorno a tutti/e ho un piccolo problema, vorrei sapere se c.è un programma o un modo per poter accedere al mio Iphone 6s. attualmente con Nautilus, posso solo vedere alcune cartelle, ma non posso ne accedere alle foto e ne ai documenti. grazie per l'attenzione
<giordan_> Buongiorno a tutti/e ho un piccolo problema, vorrei sapere se c.è un programma o un modo per poter accedere al mio Iphone 6s. attualmente con Nautilus, posso solo vedere alcune cartelle, ma non posso ne accedere alle foto e ne ai documenti. grazie per l'attenzione
<giordan_> risolto, grazie a tutti. guardando un video, mi è venuto in mente di snontare l'iphone, poi ho asbloccato l'iphone e per magia sono entrato. grazie nuovamente
<giordan_> buona giornata a tutti
<mastefed> Ciao a tutti, ho una domanda per quanto riguarda la riproduzione dei video (es. Youtube) su browser. Ho letto da qualche parte che Chrome gestisce meglio la riproduzione dei video a livello di risorse rispetto a Firefox, è vero?
<chicco66> a sono molto soddisfatto di ubuntu che ho installato in ufficio e vorrei installarlo su un imac che ho a casa al posto del sistema operativo mac, non sono in grado di farlo, abito a milano , sapreste darmi un indirizzo o una mail di qualcuno in grado di farlo?
<Raccontapalle> Mia
<albi74> ciao ragazzi
<albi74> non riesco ad installare aggiornamenti ubuntu 16.10
<albi74> help
<ciao> Hi
<ciao> Please send me link for sha-1 code for verification ubuntu 20.04.iso
<francesco> Salve, avrei bisogno di una mano per configurare gli altoparlanti bang e olufsen del mio portatile (hp envy x360) la mia versione è la 20.04 e non riesco a farli funzionare bene come su windows, l'audio è molto ridotto e ne funzionano solo alcuni.
<moskolowosky> Salve a tutti, ho installato ultima versione ubuntu mate ma il microfono non funziona in nessun modo. è un pb specie in questo periodo di videocall per lavoro
<gian> buonasera
<gian> ho notato che ubuntu software center è vuoto
<gian> ho 20lts
<gian> vado nelle categorie e non cè niente
<gian> come può essere?
<gian> ho usato il comando sudo apt update ma niente le categorie sono vuote
<gigirock> gian
<gigirock> sudo apt update cosa risponde ?
<gigirock> cosa vuol dire vado nelle categorie ?
<red_code> buonasera
<red_code> sono nuovo di ubuntu 20.04
<Rolando55> E' possibile che  un aggiornamento su Lubuntu LTS  mi abbia completamente ucciso il notebook? Non parte piu' ...
<Rolando55> Schermo nero no bios no beep
<red_code> è possibile, tutto è possibile
<Rolando55> L'assistenza al telefono propende per un reset del cmos....
<Rolando55> che ne pensate??
<red_code> che notebook è?
<Rolando55> Compaq presario ca 56
<red_code> marca?
<Rolando55> HP
<Rolando55> mi e' sembrato di vedere dal terminale mentre aggiornava un delete all.....
<Rolando55> un file killer??
<red_code> prova a tener premuto per 15 secodi il tasto power dopo collega il caricabatterie
<red_code> e prova ad accendere
<Rolando55> gia fatto
<Rolando55> aspetto la motherboard nuova...
<red_code> l hai bruciata?
<Rolando55> non vorrei mi avesse installato qualcosa nell'hard dsk
<Rolando55> dopo l'agiornamento l'ho spento e non e' piu partito.,
<red_code> ma sai mal di poco puoi cambiare il disco
<red_code> qualcuno mi può aiutare ho un problema con i temi di ubuntu 20.04
<Rolando55> ehhh io spero si riaviii
<Rolando55> ho 2 sistemi operativi
<red_code> io ne ho 3
<Rolando55> window e lubuntu
<red_code> in passato anche 4
<Rolando55> se lo avviassi da win e cancello lubuntu?
<Rolando55> tento o meglio di no?
<red_code> ti conviene farti una usb bottabile di gparted
<Rolando55> ho poi?
<red_code> poi entri nel bios metti boot opzione da usb
<vitodoc> Rolando55: mai sentito di un aggiornamento che sfonda un pc, presumo che il motivo sia stato un altro, esempio un alimentatore mal funzionate e magari di concorrenza, scarso raffreddamento della cpr, ecc... Se vuoi provare stacca l'hd e vedi se parte.
<Rolando55> ok e cosi controllo  l'HD?
<vitodoc> *della cpu
<red_code> una volta che si avvia razzi lubuntu e formatti in ext3/4
<red_code> dipende se a 32 o 64 bit
<Rolando55> 64
<red_code> ext4
<Rolando55> vito tu mi dici= impossibile un virus killer che ammazza il bios e chipset???
<Rolando55> questo??
<vitodoc> dove mai puoi aver preso un virus nei repository??????? ma scherzi .
<red_code> torcia! una volta esisteva questo virus
<Rolando55> sono uno che si arramgia , ma non sono preparato vito tks !
<red_code> no nei repo è impossibile
<red_code> raga vedo le schede di ubuntu bianche e nere marianna gane
<red_code> perchè?
<Rolando55> cioe' ( scusate l'ignoranza ) .....impossibile che un agg.to da Lubuntu mi sia andato ad " ammazzare " la scheda madre o chipset ? esattto?
<vitodoc> impossibile
<Rolando55> okkk
<red_code> ronaldo è impossibile
<Rolando55> quindi ripiazzo la mother board nuova, e posso collegare l'HD subito?
<vitodoc> sì
<Rolando55> perche' non vorrei fosse stato un caso in coincidenza, perche' giusto giusto la motherboard era destinata a rompersi...ecco il mio dubbio...
<vitodoc> io mi accerterei che fosse davvero ma lbprima di acquista una nuova
<red_code> vito
<red_code> sul forum ci sei?
<Rolando55> si
<red_code> ho fatto un post ma non ho avuto riscontri
<vitodoc> !chat | red_code
<ubot-it> red_code: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<red_code> ho un problema con i temi gtk di gnome
<vitodoc> red_code: non ho esperienza di gnome, uso kde da sempre.
<red_code> mmm ok
<red_code> grazie lo stesso
<vitodoc> di nulla
<Rolando55> scusate mi sono disconnesso....
<vitodoc> qualcun'altro saprà aiutarti
<red_code> e lo so sto facendo i salti mortali
<red_code> volevo riconfigurare anche xorg.conf
<red_code> ma non lo trovo
<Rolando55> allora vito = pensi sia stata una coincidenza come quando si buca una gomma, dopo aver fatto la guarnizione della testa ?...
<red_code> ronny secondo me hai rotto il disco però dovresti fare delle prove
<red_code> cambia alimentatore
<red_code> batteria
<red_code> disco
<red_code> la MB è l extrema ratio
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-29
<Gian> Buongiorno non riesco a dare questo comando sudo cat /dev/sndstat
<Gian> cat: /dev/sndstat: File o directory non esistente
<Gian> sudo agedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Soldatino> Buongiorno a tutti! Il mio schermo rimane nero dopo la sospensione. Sapete aiutarmi?
<Guest62876> Salve, non si avvia l'interfaccia grafica (soltanto il puntatore del mouse) e mi spunta /Dev/sda1: clean xxx/xxx files .........
<vitodoc> Guest62876: servirebbero più info, scrivi l'intero errore
<ClauWeb> @vitodoc /Dev/sda1 clean, 286794/915712 files, 3479455/3661824 blocks
<ClauWeb> Qualcuno che può aiutarmi ??
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | ClauWeb
<ubot-it> ClauWeb: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ClauWeb> È stupido da mandarmi quel messaggio.... Già ho fatto la domanda
<Carlin0> il puntatore del mouse fa parte dell'interfaccia grafica
<Carlin0> quindi si avvia direi
<Mr_Pan> lo stavo per blastare ...
<Carlin0> blastare ?
<Mr_Pan> fare esplodere , disintegrare
<Mr_Pan> to blast
<Guest78450> Cortesemente, qualcuno mi può confermare che l'aggiornamento ha sostituito Gnome Software con Snap Store?
<vitodoc> non c'è stata alcuna sostituizione
<vitodoc> sei libero di installare con apt o con snap
<Guest78450> non mi sono spiegato, dopo l'aggiornamento nel menu non c'è gnome software ma c'è snap store
<Guest78450> che tra parentesi si apre in trasparenza sullo sfondo del desktop ed è abbastanza fastidioso
<Carlin0> snap store (credo) sia una cosa in più , ma non posso darlo per certo perchè non uso gnome
<Guest78450> qui stiamo parlando di xubuntu quale gnome?
<Carlin0> e da cosa avrei dovuto dedurlo ?
<Guest78450> xubuntu, primo aggiornamento software, prima aggiorna normalmente, poi parte un aggiornmento snap che toglie l'aggeggio di prima e mette snap store
<Guest78450> scusa mi hanno mandato qui dal canale xubuntu
<Carlin0> aspè un attimo ...
<ClauWeb> Come faccio ad aggiungere spazio non allocato alla partizione /  ?
<Carlin0> ClauWeb, devi farlo da live e dopo dovrai anche ripristinare il grub
<Carlin0> sempre che lo spazio e la partizione siano contigui
<xu-help77w> Scusate sono stato estromesso. Dicevo, uso Xubuntu e l'ultimo aggiornamento ha installato Snap Store e rimosso il software precedente per gestire installazione e rimozione dei programmi.
<xu-help77w> E' normale?
<vitodoc> No, non è normale. Da terminale riesci ad installare con apt ?
<xu-help77w> devo provare
<xu-help77w> aspe
<xu-help77w> mi sembra che apt funzioni e anche synaptic
<xu-help77w> funziona tutto, solo che l'update ha rimosso un programma e ne ha installato un altro
<xu-help77w> snap store è inutilizzabile con xubuntu perché si apre in trasparenza sul desktop
<Carlin0> xu-help77w, e se da terminale scrivi snap list
<Carlin0> esce tanta roba ?
<xu-help77w> ti copio le righe
<Carlin0> aspè
<vitodoc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<xu-help77w> core18             20200311            1705  latest/stable    canonical✓  base
<Carlin0> mattile in paste
<xu-help77w> gnome-3-34-1804    0+git.2c86692       27    latest/stable    canonical✓  -
<xu-help77w> gtk-common-themes  0.1-36-gc75f853     1506  latest/stable    canonical✓  -
<Carlin0> mattile in paste
<Carlin0> e cmq meno male che non avevi gnome ...
<xu-help77w> 123456	Name               Version             Rev   Tracking         Publisher   Notescore18             20200311            1705  latest/stable    canonical✓  basegnome-3-34-1804    0+git.2c86692       27    latest/stable    canonical✓  -gtk-common-themes  0.1-36-gc75f853     1506  latest/stable    canonical✓  -snap-store
<xu-help77w> 3.36.0-74-ga164ec9  433   latest/stable/…  canonical✓  -snapd              2.44.3              7264  latest/stable    canonical✓  snapd
<xu-help77w> ripeto, sto usando Xubuntu
<xu-help77w> di Gnome ci sarà uno "stack"
<Carlin0> ma forse era ubuntu a cui hai poi aggiunto xfce
<Carlin0> c'è gnome in formato snap
<xu-help77w> quello che vedi è il risultato di un update
<Carlin0> cmq metti l'output in pastebin ( e 3 ...)
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<xu-help77w> l'ho messo
<vitodoc> xu-help77w: gli output del terminale non gli incollare qui direttamente, usa pastebin,metti il nome, premi paste e incolla qui il link che ti restituisce  https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xu-help77w> riprovo
<xu-help77w> non mi da nessun link
<vitodoc> metti il nome, incolla l'output, premi paste, sopra nella barra degli indirizzi del browser seleziona e copia il link e poi lo posti qui
<xu-help77w> c'è solo un campo di testo con dentro le riche
<xu-help77w> ah ok
<xu-help77w> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WzYPtCWMJv/
<xu-help77w> qui parliamo di una installazione di Xubuntu praticamente "fresca" e del primo aggiornamento
<xu-help77w> dopo avere aggiornato quattro file e il kernel, è partita la installazione di snap
<xu-help77w> e ha messo le cose che vedete sopra
<vitodoc> Carlin0: è l'esperto di xfce, io me ne tiro fuori :)
<Carlin0> xu-help77w, sudo snap remove snap-store
<xu-help77w> ok
<xu-help77w> ma mi sembra strano che l'update rimuova un aggeggio e ne metta un altro in automatico e per di più quello nuovo è inutilzizabile
<Carlin0> xu-help77w, non è un ainstallazione "fresca" dal momento che hai cose dela 18.04
<xu-help77w> carlino, non è una bella cosa dare del bugiardo a chi ti scrive/parla
<Carlin0> ed hai cose di gnome
<xu-help77w> in nome di odino, ti sto dicendo che quelle cose le ha messe l'update
<xu-help77w> tutte insieme
<Carlin0> xu-help77w, ma non lo dico io , lo dice il tuo output
<xu-help77w> prima non c'era, snap diceva zero
<Carlin0> cmq amen
<xu-help77w> no l'output dice cosa c'è installato
<Carlin0> hai dato il comando ?
<xu-help77w> nessun comando
<xu-help77w> dopo la installazione ho fatto snap list
<xu-help77w> per vedere cosa c'era
<xu-help77w> e diceva niente
<xu-help77w> dopo l'update lo vedi cosa c'è
<Carlin0> xu-help77w, sudo snap remove snap-store
<Carlin0> 5 minuti fa te l' detto
<xu-help77w> lo so e non è quello il problema
<xu-help77w> domani l'update mi puo installare un merluzzo per traverso
<Carlin0> l'hai dato ?
<xu-help77w> provo
<xu-help77w> sta facendo un sacco di disconnect
<Carlin0> quando ha finito dimmelo
<xu-help77w> fatto
<xu-help77w> ci sono le stesse righe tolto snap store
<Carlin0> ok ora metti in pastebin questo altr comando
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep snap
<xu-help77w> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dn45WCyfKk/
<Carlin0> xu-help77w, usi chromium ?
<xu-help77w> vivaldi
<xu-help77w> ma l'ho installato via DEB
<Carlin0> ok allora dai questo comando
<xu-help77w> se l'update non ha seccato anche quello
<Carlin0> sudo apt -y purge snapd
<xu-help77w> fatto
<xu-help77w> ha rimosso un tot di roba
<Carlin0> ok lo snap non ti darà più fastidio
<xu-help77w> grazie l'ho disinstallato
<xu-help77w> devo dare anche due martellate al PC?
<Carlin0> ne basta unaa ma secca
<xu-help77w> forse sono io che non mi spiego
<xu-help77w> che si potesse rimuovere tutto lo sapevo
<xu-help77w> quello che non sapevo è che gli aggiornamenti andassero a mettermi delle cose che non ho chiesto e che NON FUNZIONANO!
<xu-help77w> snap store non funziona su Xubuntu
<xu-help77w> cioè funziona ma non si vede niente perché è trasparente
<Carlin0> xu-help77w, sono molte le cose che non sai sul tuo os ad esempio che avevi gnome
<xu-help77w> ti chiederei di installre xubuntu fare l'aggiornamento e cosi vedi coi tuoi occhi
<Carlin0> ho xubuntu su vm ed ho fatto gli aggiornamenti
<xu-help77w> io ho fatto cosi, ho preparato la chiavetta e ho installato
<xu-help77w> al primo aggiornamento ho scaricato le cose che hai visto
<Carlin0> e non ho gnome come avevi tu
<xu-help77w> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1231094/why-do-i-have-the-gnome-3-34-1804-snap-package-installed-on-ubuntu-20-04-after
<Carlin0> cmq ora sei a posto per quanto riguarda lato supporto , se invece vuoi fare 2 chiacchiere puoi passare in chat
<Carlin0> !chat | xu-help77w
<ubot-it> xu-help77w: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xu-help77w> va bene grazie, non sono d'accordo ma non voglio essere fastidioso
<xu-help77w> non sarò il primo, come vedi dal link
<Carlin0> a me non è successo , ma cmq abbiamo risolto = AMEN
<Guest69466> salve
<Guest69466> ho un problema dopo aggiornamento a 20.4 con stampante epson sx110
<Guest69466> qualcuno ha risolto
<Guest69466> c'e' nessuno?
<Lucytango> Buona sera, posso chiedere un consiglio per un problema audio prima di acquistare un pc nuovo come consigliato dall'assistenza a cui ho portato il PC?
<GiuseppeA> Salve a tutti
<GiuseppeA> Ho installato l'ultima release di ubuntu su un lenovo ideapad v110, e ho problemi con il microfono interno del pc, ovvero non funziona, nelle videochiamate l'altra persona sente "gracchiare" e nelle prove su skype non viene proprio riconosciuto. Se collego un microfono esterno o dei semplici auricolari tutto funziona alla perferzione. Qualcuno può
<GiuseppeA> darmi una mano? Ringrazio in Anticipo
<lmagliocchi> Ho creato una USB bootable la versione 20.04 desktop usando Rufus e seguendo la procedura indicata sul sito di Ubuntu, ma quando lancio l'installazione sul mio notebook dalla USB ricevo unmessaggio che mi informa che lo spazio sul disko del PC non è sufficiente per installare Ubuntu: lo spazio a dispisizione è di soli 4GB mentre Ubuntu 8GB. ora que
<lmagliocchi> sto non è possibile, perché io sullo stesso PC avevo già installato Ubuntu 18 e aveva funzionato perfettamente. Potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> lmagliocchi, è possibilissimo che la nuova versione richieda più risorse
<Prinlog> Buona sera a tutti. Sono nuovo di linux.
<groudon_> buona sera
<Pilo77> Ciao, sto provando ad installare Lubuntu su un vecchio pc portatile Acer con xp. Ho creato chiavetta usb, ho cambiato le impostazioni del boot nel bios, ma quando riavvio il pc non parte
<Pilo77> Sono sicuro che la chiavetta usb funziona, perchè ho provato con altro pc e Lubuntu si avvia
<Pilo77> mi appare questo messaggio di errore:
<Pilo77> for realtek rtl8139 (x)/8130/810x pci fast ethernet controller v2.13 (020326)
<Pilo77> pxe-e61:mediatest failure, check cable
<Pilo77> pxe-m0f:exting pxe rom
<Pilo77> come posso risolvere?
<sardonico> cambia il cavo
<Pilo77> ma in realtà non uso nessun cavo... ho il wifi
<sardonico> sta tentanto il boot dalla rete
<sardonico> quindi non sta vedendo la penna usb
<Pilo77> ok...allora forse vuol dire che non riesce a fare il boot da usb?
<sardonico> esatto
<Pilo77> c'è un'alternativa?
<stopensando2> starei cercando una delucidazione tecnica per i repository di linux, chi è disponibile ??
<sardonico> dipende da quanto è vecchio il portatile, non è che stai cercando di far partire lubuntu per amd64 su un processore i386?
<Pilo77> no, ho scaricato quello per la versione 32bit
<sardonico> sei sicuro di avere impostato correttamente il boot da usb nel bios?
<Pilo77> sì, abbastanza sicuro. Ho selezionato la chiavetta usb e l'ho spostata in alto nell'ordine dell'avvio
<Pilo77> così la priorità durante il boot dovrebbe essere sulla porta usb
<sardonico> il boot dal network è l'ultimo di solito
<sardonico> evidentemente le fasi prima non vanno a buon fine
<Pilo77> allora forse dovrei provare da cd
<sardonico> prova a ricreare la pennina
<Pilo77> ok
<Pilo77> magari provo a rifare la chiavetta con altro programma
<Carlin0> Pilo77, con che programma l'hai fatta ?
<Carlin0> !etcher | Pilo77
<ubot-it> Pilo77: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Pilo77> con unetbootin
<Pilo77> ok, ora provo
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato usa etcher
<xu-irc18w> veramente il sistema migliore è usare gnome disk utility
<xu-irc18w> funzione in alto a destra "ripristina immagine disco"
<Carlin0> xu-irc18w, inutile che tu intervenga senza sapere il contesto , non ha ancora ubuntu
<xu-irc18w> gnome disk c'è ovunque mica solo su ubuntu
<Carlin0> su win non credo
<xu-irc18w> su qualsiasi distro con gtk
<xu-irc18w> se usa unebootin non credo sia su windows
<stopensando2> unebootin gira su tutto
<Carlin0> esatto
<stopensando2> ed è f8 èper fare la selezione del boot all'avvio, con usb inserito
<Carlin0> bhe li cambia da un pc all'altro
<stopensando2> carlinoooooooooooooo devo essere loggato per spedire file qui ??
<stopensando2> :D
<Pilo77> niente, nemmeno con etcher riesco ad avviare Lubuntu... mi esce sempre il solito messaggio di errore
<Pilo77> evidentemente non è questione di chiavetta o del programma con cui l'ho fatta...
<Pilo77> parlo da neofita però..
<dshado> Ciao a tutti! Sto cercando di installare Ubuntu in dual boot. Non riesco a capire dove devo installare il bootloader, perché l'installer mi consiglia di installare in sda, ma è l'hard disk, mentre Windows si trova nell'ssd.
<groudon_> tutti usate xubuntu o più di gnome?
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-30
<luigialph> salve buongiorno, ho creato u server ubuntu ma ho notato che la macchina dopo un pò va in blocco , come potrei risolvere vorrei anche disattivare lo schermo in quanto sitratti di server non serve lo schermo acceso del notebook
<teletecnica> buongiorno
<teletecnica> c'è nessuno attivo ?
<Guest34157> ho appena istallato passando dalla 18 ma non funziona piu la stampante, epsco sx110 aiuto!!!!!!!
<Guest34157> Salve raga ma c è nessuno con questo problema che ha risolto?
<Pask> Buongiorno
<Pask> Sto installando lubuntu, formattando completamente il PC ed eliminare perciò Windows
<Pask> Quando mi chiede posizionamento del boot loader, cosa devo selezionare?
<bigguzzo> salve ragazzi, uso ubuntu da un pò di anni, aggiornato il 23 a focal fossa, vorrei chiedere se è possibile installarlo su un hp 2x salve ragazzi, utilizzo ubuntu da anni, aggiornato il 23 a focal fossa, vorrei chiedervi se è anche possibile installarlo su un hp 2x 64 bit touch
<bigguzzo> in modo tale da far abbandonare per sempre windows alla mia ragazza, ho gia la penina iso pronta, se la risposta è affermativa, ci sarebbe anche la piena compatibilità al touch?
<bigguzzo> hp 2x detachable 10p0xx
<bigguzzo> salve ragazzi, utilizzo ubuntu da anni, aggiornato il 23 a focal fossa, vorrei chiedervi se è anche possibile installarlo su un hp 2x 64 bit touch
<bigguzzo> in modo tale da far abbandonare per sempre windows alla mia ragazza, ho gia la penina iso pronta, se la risposta è affermativa, ci sarebbe anche la piena compatibilità al touch?
<bigguzzo> hp 2x detachable 10p0xx
<bigguzzo> Intel Atom x5-Z8300, 4 GB RAM, 64 GB eMMC
<vittorio> buon pomeriggio
<Guest49682> come sistema operativo ho xubuntu
<Guest49682> vorrei sapere come creare una usb bootable per installare ubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Mr_Pan> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> Guest49682, perchè la 18.04 e non la nuova 20.04 ?
<Guest49682> la nuova crasha a manetta
<Guest49682> mi rallenta il pc che e datato
<Guest49682> mi hanno consigliato xubuntu,che ho installato ma e troppo minimo l'os
<Guest49682> vorrei mettere una anecedente dell 20.04
<Mr_Pan> xubuntu minimo ?!?!
<Carlin0> se il pc è datato sarà lento anche con la 18.04 , forse è meglio che tu tenga xubuntu
<Guest49682> consigli?
<Guest49682> d'accordo
<Guest49682> allora tengo questa che e meglio
<Carlin0> !ramcpu | Guest49682
<ubot-it> Guest49682: indica marca e modello esatti di CPU e VGA (scheda video) più la quantità di RAM presente
<Guest49682> un altra domanda
<Guest49682> con gestore pacchetti
<Guest49682> come installo un programma
<Guest49682> sono nuovo di linux
<Carlin0> prima rispondi alla nostra ?
<Guest49682> non ricordo i requisiti di cpu sinceramente
<Guest49682> so che e una intel inside
<Guest49682> 2g ri ram
<Guest49682> 300 gb hd
<Guest49682> e del 2005 il pc
<Carlin0> gestore pacchetti è un tool grafico , se non riesci ad usare quello non saprei
<Guest49682> lenovo ideapad flex 10
<Guest49682> ma come si usa gestore pacchetti
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<Mr_Pan> Guest49682, come fgestore pacchetti
<Mr_Pan> io personalmente uso synaptic
<Guest49682> come si usa synaptic
<Mr_Pan> comunque devi avere un tasto/campo di ricerca
<Mr_Pan> per cercare per nome quello che vuoi se lo conosci
<Mr_Pan> altriemntio devi cercare nelle categorie
<Mr_Pan> una volta individuato il programma da installare lo selezioni e poi fai applica ...
<Guest49682> per esempio ho scaricato etcher
<Guest49682> come lo installo?
<Mr_Pan> Guest49682, in che formato  ?  .deb . o appimage  ?
<Carlin0> Guest49682, ti ho linkato la guida
<Guest49682> appimage
<Guest49682> si carli lo letto
<Carlin0> appimage non si installa
<Guest49682> scusate si apre in automatico
<Mr_Pan> clic destro vai a  ultimo tab fai check su rendi avviabile
<Guest49682> e vero scusate
<Mr_Pan> ci clicchi su e si apre
<Guest49682> invece se sono deb?
<Guest49682> cerco il pacchetto e applico
<Guest49682> giusto?
<Carlin0> fino a un certo punto
<Carlin0> con linux non si scarica roba in giro , si installa dai repo
<Guest49682> repo?
<Carlin0> !reeepo | Guest49682
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'reeepo'
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> !repo | Guest49682
<ubot-it> Guest49682: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<xsupereroe> attualmente ho installato la versione 19.10 ho seguito tutte le procedure ma mi dice che non ci sono nuove versioni, come posso aggiornare alla 20?
<pigeta> buonasera
<pigeta> non riesco a impostare la risoluzione del monitor a 1440x900 cosa che in windows riesco a fare
<gigirock> pigeta:che ubuntu che monitor che de
<gigirock> !dettagli | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<pigeta> ubuntu : 19.10 de: xfce monitor:hantarex
<pigeta> non vorrei fossero i driver
<pigeta> su windows ho quelli di ati
<pigeta> qui dovrebbero essere quelli open
<gigirock> pigeta:apri terminale e scrivi xrandr
<gigirock> quelle sono le risoluzioni che può supportare il tuo monitor.....
<gigirock> poi per i driver devi andare in 'driver aggiuntivi' e vedere se ci sono driver
<pigeta> guarda mi da i soliti 640x480 800x600 1024x768
<pigeta> evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non va
<gigirock> cioe' la massima risoluzione e' 1024x768 ?
<gigirock> che scheda video hai ? e' una scheda aggiuntiva ? e' un portatile ?
<gigirock> scrivi lspci ti dice che scheda riconosce
<pigeta> allora è un computer fisso un po vecchio
<pigeta> la scheda video è una ati 1900xt
<pigeta> parliamo di una scheda video un po vecchiotta ma che ha sempre funzionato
<gigirock> pigeta:le schede amd/ati non sono molto seguite da ubuntu cmq aspe....
<gigirock> pigeta:ma cmq in 'driver aggiuntivi' non hai nessuna scelta ?
<pigeta> cerco
<gigirock> pigeta:https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Amd
<pigeta> ho additional driver puo essere li?
<gigirock> pigeta:si additional driver
<pigeta> no nulla
<gigirock> allora leggi la guida ufficiale che ti ho mandato...
<gigirock> cmq quella e' una scheda che montano certi Mac
<Bho27> Salve
<Bho27> Posso esporre il mio problema?
<Bho27> Non mi viene segnalata la percentuale della batteria nonostante l'estensione attiva
<Bho27> C'è qualcuno?
<pigeta> gigirock: non capisco come fare a cambiare da driver radeon a amdgpu seguendo la guida
<Bho27> Ciao
<piertek> buonasera
<piertek> a tutti
<piertek> vorrei esporre un piccolo problemino c'e' nessuno che mi puo aiutare
<Carlin0> !chiedi | piertek
<ubot-it> piertek: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<piertek> grazie sono nuovo  ho ubuntu 19.10 e in alto a destra ho un icona sembra un cestino con una chiave inglese e un ingranaggio se ci clicco sopra da un messaggio error
<Carlin0> che messaggio ?
<piertek> al centro in alto appare error solo se clicco su qyesta icona
<piertek> vorrei rimuoverla se possibile
<piertek> questo simbolo e' a sx del simbolo rete wi fi
<piertek> nessuna risposta?
<piertek> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<asus> buonasera
<asus> vorrei chiedere un piccolo aiuto
<asus> ho installato lubuntu 20.04 lts
<asus> e installando vari software ho installato rkhunter.... ora avviando la scansione mi rileva problemi è normale
<KaosKTM> Sera..
<asus> buonasera
<asus> a te
<KaosKTM> Qualcuno più esperto o informato di me, potrebbe, gentilmente dirmi se per Xubuntu 20.04 è disponibile il driver proprietario di E2-3200 with Radeon™ HD 6370D ? Chiedo scusa se sono invadente a quest'ora, ma non ne esco :(
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-01
<ruben__> samba ubuntu 20
<ruben__> argomento non valido
<Alex74sensi> Buongiorno, ho un problema abbastanza pesante ho una stampante samsung xpress m2675f  e premetto che ho installato ubuntu 19.10 sembra che dia il segnale alla stampante ma non stampa , potete aiutarmi?
<spino> Buongiorno, ho avuto un problema alla scheda video del mio pc qualche settimana va. Era in garanzia, quindi me lo hanno ritirato ed aggiustato. Da quando mi è tornato però non funzionano più le casse. Posso sentire solo attraverso le cuffie. Ho provato alcune soluzioni che si trovano sul forum ma non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema. Vi ringra
<spino> zio.
<spino> Come sistema operativo uso Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<gigirock> ho perso altri messaggi ... quale e' il problema ?
<vitodoc> si saranno dimenticati di collegare lo spinotto delle casse
<luigialph> salve possiedo server ubuntu , vorrei accedere tramite root via ftp , ho già intallato ftp riesco ad acedere tramite utente , come accedo tramite root via ftp o sftp?
<luigialph> possiedo file con estensione data dove all'interno c'è la lingua inglese, vorrei aprirlo per tradurlo in italiano, in passato avevo un programma dove mi apriva il file con estensione .data e lo traducevo , ma non ricordo il programma , chi mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> luigialph, accedere da che OS ?
<luigialph> win
<Carlin0> quindi il problema non riguarda ubuntu , sei off topic
<luigialph> anche tramite ubuntu
<luigialph> poss. win. e ubuntu , importante è aprirlo
<Carlin0> tramite ubuntu dal gestore file puoi accedere tranquillamente in sftp
<Carlin0> ovviamente per poter accedere come root devi aver abilitato l'utente root
<Carlin0> che su ubuntu è disabilitato di default
<luigialph> Carlin0 ho già abilitato utente root , ma se provo ad accedere inserendo root ok come metto la password esce accesso negato
<Carlin0> accedere come ? ssh sftp o ftp ?
<luigialph> Carlin0 sia ssh sftp e ftp
<luigialph> nulla
<Carlin0> non so ftp ... perchè non lo uso dal mommento che con ssh hai abilitato anche sftp
<Carlin0> nel caso di ssh e/o sftp devi controllare la conf che non sia negato l'accesso a root
<luigialph> come verifico?
<Carlin0> aspè...
<luigialph> ok
<Carlin0> il file è /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<luigialph> ok sono dentro sshd_config
<luigialph> come procedo
<Carlin0> leggi ...
<waitQ> ciao <Carlin0>
<luigialph> lo sto leggendo, quale voce devo verificare che sia abilitata?
<luigialph> PermitRootLogin without-password
<luigialph> qui è impostato così
<Carlin0> ci sono dele voci che riguardano l'accesso root ?
<luigialph> lo metto su yes?
<luigialph> PermitRootLogin without-password
<Carlin0> solo quella ?
<luigialph> the setting of "PermitRootLogin without-password".
<luigialph> quelle due
<luigialph> inerenti al root si
<Carlin0> metti yes e poi riavvia il servizio
<luigialph> ok
<Carlin0> cmq abilitare l'accesso a root rende il server più insicuro
<waitQ> hhihihihi
<luigialph> a me serve poter accedere alle cartelle in modalità root da filezilla
<luciofunk> ciao a tutti,ho un problema con la pasword per installare aggiornamenti,stranamenti non me la riconosce pi\ nn l ho cambiata,non era mai successo
<gigirock> luciofunk:quindi non hai piu' la pass di root ?
<luciofunk> la mia pawwword va per avviare pc,ma se provo a intallare aggiornamenti o cambiarla non va
<luciofunk> mi dice erore manipolaione token autenticazione se provo a cambiarla dal terminale,mah
<luciofunk> ho ubuntu 16.04 lts
<gigirock> luciofunk:mi dici l'errore esatto che da' ?
<Carlin0> !password | luciofunk
<ubot-it> luciofunk: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<luciofunk> quando provo a installare aggiornamenti mi dice riprovare sia da terminale che da aggiornamento softw ,steso errore,ho provato a cambiarla ,non me lo fa fare ,da quell e rrore d prima dal terminale su token
<gigirock> luciofunk:se scrivi whoami sul terminale cosa ti da ?
<luciofunk> un attimo ,provo ,ah ho provato a installare pur john the ripper,nn me lo fa fae ,chiede password e da sempre errore autenticazione
<Carlin0> luciofunk, hai letto il link indicato dal bot ?
<luciofunk> si ho letto ,nn funziona,mi risponde il mio nome cn whoami cio lucio,ma ho capito ,s era cambiata tastiera,invece d italiano era in inglese,scusatemi,grazie cmq
<luciofunk> me ne sono accorto ciattando qui ,uscivan alti caratteri ahhahahaah
<Carlin0> luciofunk, la guida funziona se la segui
<luciofunk> certo,era tastiera sballata ,grazie ancora
<davide1> scorciatora d atestire per spgnereil pc ubuntu 20.04
<davide1> da tastiera
<gigirock> davide1, ctrl alt canc
<gigirock> davide1, alcune tastiere hanno tasti funzione appositi
<davide1> già fatno....solo annulla e termina sessione
<davide1> da scorciatoie da tastiera non vedo spegni
<Carlin0> aggiungilo
<davide1> bisogna creare uno script  per spegnere il pc con combinazioni di tasti
<davide1> come
<gigirock> davide1, termina sessione poi in alto a destra hai poweroff
<davide1> agguingilo
<davide1> come aggingilo procedura
<davide1> aggiungilo
<gigirock> cerca nei programmi "scorciatoie" o "shortcuts" dipende cosa e come hai installato davide1
<davide1> scorciatoia da tastiera poi in fondo clicco sul segno + poi
<Carlin0> aggiungi il comando : systemclt poweroff
<Carlin0> e gli abbini ops
<Carlin0> aggiungi il comando : systemctl poweroff
<Carlin0> questo è giusto
<Carlin0> e gli abbini una combinazione di tasti
<davide1> come abbino ops la finstra che appare mi dice nome-comando scorciatoia da tastiera
<Carlin0> aggiungi il comando : systemctl poweroff
<gigirock> !ciao Elbit0r
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao Elbit0r'
<gigirock> Elbit0r, fai la tua domanda
<Elbit0r> _
<sherrin> Buongiorno ragazzi, ho installato in dual boot on W10 ma ora Grub non vede più W10
<Carlin0> sherrin, hai disabilitato l'avvio veloce di win ?
<sherrin> sì, ho provato anche con sudo os-prober e sudo update-grub ma niente, grub non vede proprio la partizione W10
<Carlin0> sherrin, metti in pastebin sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> !paste | sherrin
<ubot-it> sherrin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<Carlin0> sherrin, e anche sudo fdisk -l
<sherrin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XYX7pXWtq7/
<sherrin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GGwX9bg4gC/
<sherrin> scusate non so se ho fatto correttamente, sono completo newbie
<Carlin0> no no va ben tranqui
<Carlin0> sherrin, cat /etc/fstab
<sherrin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MwnrNgmJkv/
<Carlin0> allora non vorrei dire una cavolata perchè di win ne so zero
<Carlin0> ma sembrerebbe che tu abbia installato ubuntu in modalità eufi e win in legacy/mbr
<Carlin0> uefi*
<sherrin> secondo te come posso risolvere
<Carlin0> per forza di cose i 2 OS per coesistere devono essere installati nella stessa modalità
<sherrin> ok ho capito, ma se cancello ubuntu sento te W10 torna a partire ?
<Carlin0> o tutti e 2 uefi o tutti e 2 legacy
<Carlin0> questo non lo so , come ho detto non uso win da 10 anni , ne so meno di zero
<sherrin> ah ok grazie comunque
<Carlin0> se formatti ubuntu e lo installi come win dovrebbe andare tutto a  posto
<gigirock> sherrin, potresti provare con boot-repair ma come dice Carlin0 se le due modalita' sono differenti .... il problema rimane
<gigirock> sherrin, ma il windows 10 chi lo ha installato ?
<sherrin> già provato con boot-repair
<Carlin0> ma è inutile
<sherrin> W10 era preintallato sul pc
<sherrin> proverei a formattare le partizioni linux
<Carlin0> ha una tabella partizioni msdos e ubuntu col grub su partizione efi
<gigirock> strano che win10 fosse installato come mbr
<gigirock> e' win10 home sherrin ?
<Carlin0> sherrin, come hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<sherrin> sì Win10, come ti ripeto non so chi l'aveva installato, è anche un pc non troppo recente che veniva utilizzato per accesso a una virtualmachine
<Carlin0> sherrin, come hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<sherrin> rufus
<Carlin0> usa etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<sherrin> quindi consigliate di formattare ubuntu ?
<sherrin> prima vorrei però fare un backup delle partizioni W10
<Carlin0> non vedo altre vie per slavare capra e cavoli
<sherrin> come posso procedere ? con dd
<gigirock> sherrin, puoi impostare il bios in maniera che il sistema parta come mbr ?
<Carlin0> un backup non fa mai male
<Carlin0> sherrin, it ho detto : usa etcher
<sherrin> ok tu dici di reinstallare ubuntu da chiavetta creata con etcher ?
<Carlin0> si
<sherrin> mi date una mano con i comandi dd per i backup delle partizioni win10 ?
<gio69> Salve,ho installato 20.04 su hd formattato da disco installazione, eseguo senza problemi il primo avvio ma il pc rimane con schermata a puntini, poi addirittura si va in standby...consigli? Grazie
<Carlin0> sherrin, se vuoi far ecopia di win usa clonezilla
<Carlin0> !cpuram | gio69
<ubot-it> gio69: indica marca e modello esatti di CPU e VGA (scheda video) più la quantità di RAM presente
<sherrin> ok ci provo, grazie
<gio69> amd 64 5200+ ram 4gb + sk video nvidia8200
<gio69> grazie
<Carlin0> gio69, ed hai messo ubuntu o una derivata ?
<gio69> ubuntu
<gio69> ora sto girando da prova disco di installazione
<Carlin0> premesso che ubuntu forse è un po trppo per quella cpu , forse il problema è la scheda video
<gio69> ho fatto anche le installazioni proposte e std e con grafica
<Carlin0> gio69, quando sei al menù di grub premi "e" poi cerca una riga che inizia con linux al fondo dela riga cancella le due parole "quiet splash" e premi F10 per avviare con la modifica
<Carlin0> in questo modo al posto dela schermata grafica vedrai il caricamento e capirai dove si blocca
<gio69> grazie adesso provo...
<Nicris> Buon pmeriggio a tutti, sono riuscito malgrado la mia totale ignoranza in campo Linux, a far aggiornare e funzionare alcune Voting Machine di Regione Lombarida
<Nicris> Una di queste però (una su 15) si è aggiornata alla versione 19.10 invece che alla 18 come le altre ed è sparita la scheda wifi, non riesco a farla tornare, qualcuno può gentilmente aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> Nicris, che scheda è ?
<gigirock> Nicris, ma la voting machine e' un pc o un pad ?
<Nicris> Sono delle macchine touch"smartmatic" https://lugman.org/VotingM
<Nicris> Ecco la scheda che ho trovato:
<gigirock> si adesso mi ricordo, Nicris dovresti riuscire a fare lspci o lsusb per sapere il chip wifi a cui manca il driver..... ma se hai il controllo della macchina ti conviene fare nuova installazione
<Nicris> gigirock mi piacerebbe ma sono proprio ignorante, ti va di guidarmi passo passo?
<Carlin0> Nicris, apri un terminale e scrivi lspci | grep -i net
<Carlin0> dovrebbero uscire max 2 righe
<Nicris> non ha fatto nulla
<Carlin0> sicuro di aver scritto il comando bene ?
<Nicris> ho fatto copia incolla
<Carlin0> Nicris, proviamo questo
<Carlin0> sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<gigirock> Nicris, al link che hai postato c'e' la procedura per ripristinare l'immagine iniziale , qualcuno avra' impostato l'avanzamento a qualsiasi versione invece di sole lts.......
<Carlin0> passaci il link che esce
<gigirock> Nicris, come fai a postare quel link se non hai il wifi ?
<Nicris> https://termbin.com/nir7
<Nicris> Ho collegato il mio telefono con la condivisione della connessione via usb
<Nicris> Carlin0 hai visto il risultato?
<Carlin0> Nicris, ma è interna o è una chiavetta usb ?
<Nicris> è interna, la cosa assurda è che nelle altre macchine non va il bluetooth (poco male) e qui non va la wifi, non trova proprio la scheda
<gigirock> Nicris, prova dmesg | termbin.com
<Carlin0> infatti non si vede proprio ,vede solo la scheda ethernet
<gigirock> Carlin0, vede il telefono .... come scheda... Huawei mate .....
<gigirock> Nicris, prova dmesg | termbin.com 9999
<Nicris> gigirock termbin.com: comando non trovato
<gigirock> Nicris, prova dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999 scusa
<Nicris> https://termbin.com/lyx8
<Nicris> in rete ho trovato questo, ma io non so che farmene "Scheda wireless: il chipset è Broadcom 43430 su bus SDIO, quindi non compare nell’output di lspci né lsusb (lo si può tuttavia vedere abbozzato utilizzando hwinfo). Il driver è nel kernel almeno dalla versione 4.9 in su (brcmfmac), ma necessita di alcuni file aggiuntivi che non vengono distribuit
<Nicris> i con i firmware né con i driver del kernel;"
<gigirock> brcm/BCM43430A1.hcd questo e' il file per il bluetooth che manca se lo cerchi con google poi lo carichi come modulo...
<Nicris> ma il bluetooth non è una cosa indispensabile, è il wifi che mi serve, ps in questa macchina funziona il bluetooth e non il wifi
<gigirock> Nicris,  brcmfmac: brcmf_fw_alloc_request: using brcm/brcmfmac43430-sdio for chip BCM43430/1 e questo e' il chip wifi
<Nicris> gigirock scusa devo copiare quella riga nel terminale?
<gigirock> Nicris, cmq ripeto.. .ti conviene prendere una immagine da un pad funzionante e ripristinarla su questo che non funziona.... poi penserai come aggiornarli tutti alla 20.04......
<gigirock> Nicris, no quello e' il nome del chip montato, devi trovare il driver ammesso che esista per la versione 19
<Nicris> gigirock e questa operazione come la devo fare?
<gigirock> Nicris, ti ripeto che e' meglio ripristinare la versione 18 su quel pad
<Nicris> gigirock, si ho capito, come prendo l'immagine da una macchina funzionante per portarla qui?
<gigirock> Nicris, e' tutto scritto nel link che hai postato tu,.... ci sono spiegate le procedure ....
<Nicris> gigirock come ti dicevo sono una capra, non avevo visto una macchina linux prima
<gigirock> Nicris, allora 6 1 sveglio se 6 arrivato fino a qui
<Nicris> ;-) solo che non capisco del link postato quale sia la procedura per l'immagine, forse perchè sono usati termini diversi? o forse mi hai sopravvalutato hehehe
<gigirock> Nicris, https://lugman.org/Vm-creaimg
<Nicris> gigirock, grazie mille, mi metterò all'opera. buon pomeriggio
<gigirock> Nicris, ma quanti ne hai di quei pad ?
<Nicris> 25
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> interessante sapere se si aggiornano alla versione 20
<Nicris> A dire il vero non sono miei, io lavoro per una scuola e queste macchine sono fornite da Regione lombardia in comodato d'uso.
<gigirock> se hanno la webcam vanno bene per il lockdown
<Nicris> Per ora si sono aggiornate tutte alla 18, tranne questa che da sola ha fatto la 19, purtroppo son molto limitate, niente microfono e niente webcam, ma hanno 3 porte usb si può usare periferiche esterne
<gigirock> si possono usare quei programmi che usano il cello come web cam... tipo droidcam
<gigirock> cmq auguri dai 24 li hai gia' sitemati !
<Nicris> gigirock ;-) grazie mille ancora
<gigirock> ciao
<Guest41626> ciao vi volevo chiedere una banale domanda ma non ricordo più come si creano i collegamenti sul desktop, delle applicazioni
<Guest41626> bu
<ruben_> ho risolto
<ruben_> grazie per ieri
<Gaetano> Buonasera a tutti
<Gaetano> Se c'è qualcuno naturalmente.....
<giovanniluigipis> Buonasera, ho recentemente installato Ubuntu 20.0 sul mio PC 2 in 1 Asus Vivobook Flip 14. Tutto funziona alla grande se non due cose : quando apsso in modalità tablet, e clicco per scrivere qualcosa, non appare la tastiera virtuale, avete auqlche soluzione a riguardo
<giovanniluigipis> e secondo problema: quando giro lo schermo, molte volte non funziona e non riconosce che sono tornato in posizione normale, come posso fare?
<giovanniluigipis> il PC è nuovo.. l'ho comprato 4 giorni fa :)
<giovanniluigipis> Grazie molte per qualsiasi aiuto
<Carlin0> diciamo che forse il tablet non è il tipo di hardware più adatto
<giovanniluigipis> mmm capisco..
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-02
<it-32> buongiorno avrei bisogno di aiuto per la configurazione della stampante e' una epson stylus cx 3650 e una multifunzione su ubuntu 20.04 ho installato i driver me la riconosce funziona lo scanner ma non va la stampa ne riesco avedere i livelli dell'inchiostro
<it-32> dimenticavo e' una stampante usb
<SmileMeBack> Buongiorno, ho riscontrato un problema con il pc... dopo aver installato la versione 20.04 LTS all'avvio del pc mi chiede la password anche se in reatà durante l'installazione avevo masso il flag su accesso automatico... inserisco la password ma non passa alla schermata del desktop... rimane bloccato nella schermata di login... quando vado per arre
<SmileMeBack> stare il pc dice che comunque l'utente è connesso... soluzioni?
<mike5646> Ciao, ho un problema con il mio portatile hp e ubuntu 18. Quando abasso il monitor e poi lo risollevo si vede tutto tipo effetto neve tranne il cursore del mouse
<mike4555> ciao scusate mi si è bloccata la pagina e son dovuto rientrare
<mike4555> ripropongo la domanda perchè non sò se ho ricevuto risposta nel frattempo
<mike4555> ho un problema con il mio portatile hp e ubuntu 18. Quando abasso il monitor e poi lo risollevo si vede tutto tipo effetto neve tranne il cursore del mouse
<Francesco> Salve, avrei bisogno di un aiuto con l'audio del mio pc hp-envy x360: ormai da giorni sto provando a far funzionare tutti gli altoparlanti come su windows ma senza risultato, uno dei motivi secondo me è che quando vado a modificare le impostazioni dei pin su hdajackretask queste non vengono in qualche modo apportate. Il messaggio di errore quando p
<Francesco> rovo a fare apply è ''tee: /sys/class/sound/hwc0d0/reconfig: dispositivo o risorsa occupata. Qualcuno sa come aiutarmi? grazie
<Albinok> Buongiorno, ho installato xubuntu ma non so come ricercare le reti wi fi per poi connettermi
<Detonino> ciao cortesemente vi chiedo aiuto, non riesco ad aggiornare la  versione Ubuntu 19.04 che da quello che ho capito non è più supportata alla versione 19.10 o seguenti
<Detonino> cosa mi consigliate
<Carlin0> Detonino, se hai la 19.04 devi reinstallare
<Detonino> io ho scaricato la versione 19.10 masterizzata  con brasero e inserita nel lettore comunque non si avvia
<Detonino> reistallando avendo la partizione e anche windows
<Carlin0> premesso che sarebbe meglio la 20.04 che è LTS ... masterizzata come dati o come immagine ?
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<Detonino> quindi mi conviene scaricare la 20.04
<Carlin0> si ma , come l'hai masterizzata ?
<Detonino> non sono nuovo di ubuntu ma questa volta st a diventare scemo
<Detonino> questa è una bella domanda
<Carlin0> !iso | Detonino masterizza così
<ubot-it> Detonino masterizza così: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Detonino> io ho seguito la procedura che mi veniva indica sulla pagina ubuntu
<Carlin0> quale ?
<Detonino> io provo a rifare tutti i passaggi e vi ricontatto nel caso
<Detonino> devo fare comunque un back up?
<Carlin0> segui quella guida che ti ho indicato
<Carlin0> backup dei dati ?
<Detonino> si back up dati
<Carlin0> non fa mai male
<Detonino> reinstallando cancello tutto?
<Carlin0> hai la /home separata ?
<Detonino> che vuol dire hai la home separata?
<Carlin0> non ce l'hai se non sai cos'è
<Carlin0> fai backup de dati e reinstalla
<Detonino> intanto provo a scaricare la versione 20.04
<Detonino> e che su questo computer ho il mondo è pensare solo a fare il ack up mi viene male
<bigguzzo> hp 2x con ubuntu focal fossa non rileva batteria , ne nel tile in alto, ne su energia , qualcuno sa come fixare? grazie anticipatamente ma è 5 giorni che cerco supporto
<bigguzzo> specs di hp 2x (Intel Atom x5-Z8300, 4 GB RAM, 64 GB eMMC) funziona tutto tranne il riconoscimento batteria
<Carlin0> eh bigguzzo magari non tutti conoscono il tuo pc , io ad esempio non uso porprio portatili
<bigguzzo> sisi, ho messo le specs infatti, sapreste aiutarmi su questo bug?grazie anticipatamente
<Albinok> Buongiorno a tutti mi potete aiutare non riesco a connettere la scheda di rete con xubuntu sapete darmi indicazioni
<Carlin0> Albinok, che scheda è?
<Albinok> Realtek RTL 810xe PCI Express
<Albinok> Realtek RTL 810xE PCI
<Carlin0> realtek danno solo problemi , non hano drive radeguati , mi spiace
<Carlin0> realtek danno solo problemi , non hanno driver adeguati , mi spiace
<Albinok> Cosa faccio metto una scheda rete usb?che marca?
<Carlin0> qualsiasi scheda usb purchè il chip interno non sia realtek
<arolo> Ciao a tutti
<arolo> ciao a tutti
<Albinok> Ok grazie
<arolo> ho un notebook con 2 porte  USB-C thunderbolt. Ho comprato uno switch USB che, attaccato all'alimentazione e al mio pc, riesce a convertire l'output in HDMI e VGA
<arolo> su Windows funziona perfettamente.. mentre su Ubuntu purtroppo no..
<arolo> riesco a farlo funzionare solo se collego due monitors contemporaneamente. In questo caso lo switch limita la risoluzione a 1080p in entrambi i monitors
<arolo> se provo ad usare un solo monitor con risoluzioni più alte di 1080p blank screen..
<arolo> avete idee se questo problema sia stato risolto in nuove versioni del kernel? ho un kernel 5.0
<arolo> tra l'altro facnedo prove sono riuscito ad incasinare tutto.. quindi ora proverò ubuntu 20.4
<Valentina80> Salve e buon pomeriggio a tutti. Ho bisogno di un aiuto riguardo all’ installazione di Xubuntu
<Carlin0> !aiuto | Valentina80
<ubot-it> Valentina80: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Valentina80> Ho eseguito l’installazione di Xubuntu su hard disk esterno seguendo i passaggi consigliati dal sito. L’ installazione è avvenuto con successo, mi ha anche dato la possibilità di registrarmi come Users , ma al riavvio del sistema ( impostando L’Unità hdd usb da boot ) mi dà schermata nera. Quale può essere la causa?
<Valentina80> Preciso che da chiavetta usb la versione demo live funziona egregiamente e con molta fluidità.
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere la scheda vidoe , conosci modelo e marca ?
<Carlin0> video*
<Valentina80> Un attimo che controllo il modello esatto
<Carlin0> oddio su disco esterno sarà lento per forza di cose
<Albinok> Carlino0 volevo chiederti ne ho installate altre due ma le vede ma mi dice wi fi disabilitata dove per abilitarla?
<Carlin0> Albinok, che chip hanno ?
<Valentina80> è una Intel Graphic Media Accelerator X3100
<Albinok> Una Qualcomm atheros ar928x e l'altra ralink 802.11
<Valentina80> volevo fare un esperimento su hd esterno ( il sito afferma che si può fare ) per evitare casini sull ‘hd interno del pc
<Carlin0> Valentina80, cmq è strano dovrebbe andare quella scheda
<Valentina80> infatti su chiavetta la demo live va alla grande, poi ho lanciato l’installazione su hd esterno proprio dall’ iso della chiavetta
<Albinok> Carlino0 scusa mi sono disconnesso stavo dicendo Qualcomm atheros ar928x e l'altra ralink 802.11
<Valentina80> ho creato due partizioni...la primaria per il sistema operativo ed i dati e un’area di swap da 2Gb
<Valentina80> ovviamente la partizione del sistema operativo l’ho impostata con i Gb restanti ovvero 498 Gb
<Valentina80> Ma questo è il canale del supporto tecnico o devo rivolgermi ad un canale specifico ?
<Valentina80> nessuno può aiutarmi quindi ?
<Valentina80> Mi leggete ?
<delu> ho un problema con gparted https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GCcvbSBzk8/
<delu> non si avvia ne da terminale ne premendo l'icona
<Marcus1957> Ciao. recentemente il noleggio e la visione di un film su youtube ha inibito il funzionamento della webcam e delle porte usb del mio pc. come posso fare per riattivarle? per favore, mi potete aiutare?
<Carlin0> delu, usi ubuntu o una derivata ?
<Dony> buongiorno
<Dony> ho difficoltà a trovare una versione ubuntu per un vecchio pc a 32bit
<Carlin0> !cpuram | Dony
<ubot-it> Dony: indica marca e modello esatti di CPU e VGA (scheda video) più la quantità di RAM presente
<Marcus1957> ripropongo il quesito: il recente noleggio e visione di un film con youtube ha inibito il funzionamento della webcam e delle prese usb del pc, per favore potete aiutarmi a risolvere il problema ripristinando il corretto funzionamento di di webcam e porte usb?
<Dony> Compaq nx 7400 1,4 Ghz 2GB ram
<Dony> ho difficoltà a trovare una versione ubuntu per un vecchio pc a 32bit
<Dony> Compaq nx 7400 1,4 Ghz 2GB ram
<maxxfra> sera a tutti ho problemi col microfono non mi funziona mi potere aiutare
<maxxfra> ho ubuntu 18,04
<noemi913> buonasera avrei bisogno di aiuto per l'utilizzo di Photorec
<waitQ> ciao come va
<francesco> Salve, c'è un modo per vedere quali programmi stanno usando la mia scheda audio al momento ed eventualmente fermarli? non riesco ad effettuare le modifiche ai pin perchè mi dice che la risorsa è occupata. grazie
<ginos> buona sera vi contatto per un problema sull installazione di ubuntu su disco esterno.Finito l installazione si è aperta una schermata di gnu grub 2.02 in inglese
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-03
<nico78> buongiorno non riesco ad aggiornare il mio pc da ubuntu 19.10 alla versione successiva come posso fare?
<nico78> ho anche il cd ma niente
<Mr_Pan> nico buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> che problema ti da l aggiornamento  ?
<psp> buongiorno
<psp> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<gigirock> !domanda | psp
<ubot-it> psp: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<psp> salve dovrei installare sp tool flash ma seguendo i vari tutorial , alla fine non parte....
<psp> vorrei sapere dove sbaglio
<psp> premetto che ho un pc 32 bit
<psp> ...
<gigirock> cosa e' sp tool flash psp
<psp> serve per flahare il firmware del mio tablet
<psp> ho provato con la versione windows però secondo me il pc è troppo moderno e le usb troppo veloci per cui volevo provare con il vecchio pc al quale ho installato ubuntu studio
<gigirock> vecchio pc vecchia versione.....
<psp> infatti
<gigirock> psp: quindi l'installazione procede senza errori ?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<psp> allora seguendo la guida , arrivo ad un punto che mi dice di andare sopra la cartella ed aprire il terminale, ma il terminale non si apre
<gigirock> psp: scrivi sulla riga /j #ubuntu-it-chat ci spostiamo come canale
<psp> scusa non riesco ad entrare
<psp> gigirock ci sei ancora ?
<gigirock> psp: sulla riga scrivi "/j #ubuntu-it-chat" e ti ritrovi nel canale... adesso sei in irc via web ?
<psp> si
<psp> devo scrivere solo /j ?
<gigirock> devi scrivere quello che c'e' tra le " nell'ultimo messaggio...............
<ron999> buonogiorno, scusatemi il disturbo, ma ieri dopo aver aggiornato kubuntu a 18.04 lts, quando accendo vedo solo la schermata di login ma tutta nera
<ron999> Ho cercato soluzioni e impostando nomodeset sul grub non cambia niente
<ron999> qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<Carlin0> ron999, non sempre gli avanzamenti di versione vanno a buon fine , soprattutto se sono stati aggiunti PPA
<ron999> c'è un modo per non perdere i dati che avevo?
<Carlin0> fare backup
<ron999> come? tiro fuori il disco rigido?
<Carlin0> avvii una live e fai copia/Incolla du HD esterno
<ron999> cosa vuol dire avviare una live? scusami se non ci capisco molto
<Carlin0> !live
<ubot-it> Una live è un sistema operativo in grado di essere avviato ed eseguito in fase di boot del computer attraverso  usb , cd o dvd senza richiederne l'installazione su disco fisso
<ron999> ah ok, grazie
<ron999> e con quello quindi potrei riuscire a trasferire i file che avevo sul pc su un HD esterno?
<ron999> c'è una versione consigliata per effettuare il recupero?
<Carlin0> esatto , scarichi una qualsiasi iso di ubuntu o derivate , la avvii in modalità "prova senza installare" e trasferisci i file
<ron999> thanks a lot
<giordano_> salve, avrei una difficolta a con figurare uno scanner hp scanjet 3970
<Carlin0> giordano_, simple scan non lo riconosce ?
<giordano_> no
<Carlin0> hai provato xsane ?
<giordano_> si
<Carlin0> !info xsane
<ubot-it> xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.999-6ubuntu1 (disco), package size 284 kB, installed size 934 kB
<Carlin0> nemmeno quello quindi
<giordano_> si
<Carlin0> non saprei ...
<giordano_> ho trovato il pachetto  "HP Scanjet 3900 series" l'ho istallato con il comando ./install.sh, ho seguito le istruzioni ma alla fine mi sembra che dica che manca il file xsane nel config.
<giordano_> qui mi sono fermato
<Carlin0> hai trovato dove ?
<giordano_> https://sourceforge.net/projects/hp3900-series/
<giordano_> attualmente stavo vedendo questa paggina
<giordano_> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man5/sane-hp3900.5.html
<gawen41> ciao, ho un problema con rEFInd, come posso eliminare alcuni voci di avvio?
<giordano_> praticamente mi dice che non esiste /usr/lib/sane
<toniux> salve, posso chiedere aiuto per far stampare la mia Canon PIXMA MX535 che non ne vuol sapere, funziona solo lo scanner...
<delu> buon pomeriggio, scusate ma ho un problema con la connessione di internet via cavo, è collegato ma non viene riconosciuto. ho attivo solo il wifi
<delu> ho installato ubuntu 18.04 lts
<Manuzizania> .
<albi74> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con la webcam integrata che risulta capovolta..ubunto20.04
<albi74> devo utilizzare la webcam tramite piattaforma google meet non su skype per videolezione
<marco675> ciao vorrei far apparire la barra laterale solo quando vado nel bordo sinistro con il mouse quando mi sposto deve scomparire . come fare in 20.04 ? grazie
<Francesco> Buonasera! Ho appena aggiornato il sistema Ubuntu. Mi è passato dalla versione 18 alla 19. Ora vorrei aggiornare alla 20, ma non mi trova l'aggiornamento.
<Carlin0> Francesco, scrivi nel terminale : sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Francesco> Grazie sta facendo qualcosa...
<fornaio> ciao, ho effettuato il download di ubuntu, ora devo solo copiare i file su pennetta?
